# The we loooooove Bonnet Creek thread Part 3



## Disfan15

/COLOR]  Welcome to the first post of part 3!  The we loooooove Bonnet Creek thread! (pics and reviews).  Please know that this post is still being updated. It will take me a while to update this post and I apologize. Welcome to the Bonnet Creek FAQ page!  Address: Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort 9560 Via Encinas, Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830  What/Where is Bonnet Creek? Bonnet Creek Resort is a 70-acre area located in the southeast corner of Walt Disney World. It is not owned by Disney, but is bordered on three sides by Disney-owned land. The entrance is located just east of the entrance to Disneys Caribbean Beach resort. The concept was to set up a cluster of luxury hotels. There is currently a Wyndham timeshare resort: Wyndham Bonnet Creek (the focus of this thread), the Waldorf Astoria and Hilton Bonnet Creek complex, Wyndham Grand Orlando Bonnet Creek, and an 18 hole golf course. To learn more about the property, DCTooTall has found this great website! http://www.yesterland.com/bonnet.html  Resort Amenities: " 5 Outdoor Swimming Pools " 8 Outdoor Hot Tubs " 250-Foot Lazy River with Interactive Wading Pool " "Get Out and Play" Activities Program - Kids and Adults " 13 Cabanas " 3 Game Rooms " Billiard Table " 18-Hole Miniature Golf Course " Playground " Fitness Center " Disney Tickets Available at the Guest Service Desk " 3 Picnic/Barbecue Areas " La Cantina Grille " La Cocina Pizzeria & Bar " Escudos Bar & Grille " Treasure Bar " Coffee Shop " Guest Service Desk as On-Site Disney Planning Center " Discounted Tickets to Orlando Magic Games, Select Theme Parks, Attractions, Dinner Shows " Discounted Spa Packages, Golf, Dining, Rental Cars, Electric Scooter Rentals, Flowers and    Gift Baskets " El Mercado Market Place Gift Shop & Convenience Store  " Complimentary Internet Access in Recreation Room and Activities Lobby " Games, Contests, Craft Events " Board Games, Pool Toys, Sports Balls " Sand Volleyball Court " Audiovisual Equipment " Bellhop " Pizza Delivery On-site " 24 Hour Front Desk " Concierge " Business Center " ATM Machine " Meeting/Banquet Facilities " Copy Services/FAX Services " Dry Cleaning Available  " Housekeeping is Available Upon Request (small charge may apply) " Shuttle To Walt Disney World ® Resort: Effective March 1, 2013 each guest at Wyndham Bonnet Creek utilizing the transportation shuttle to a Disney theme park or Downtown Disney will need a ticket to board the bus. Tickets will be sold at the resort for $5 per person per round trip for any Wyndham Bonnet Creek guest wanting to use this service. Children three years of age and under will be complimentary.   How do I make a reservation at Bonnet Creek? Wyndham Bonnet Creek is a timeshare resort. You can rent units from Wyndham timeshare owners. People on this thread have had luck with rentals from ebay and through Ken Price at www.vacationupgrades.com  The best price is available when you book within 60 days of your trip. If you make a reservation through Ken Price at www.vacationupgrades.com, he will automatically check at the 60-day point if there is still availability and rebook you at the lower rate.  You can also reserve online through Wyndham, but if you reserve through Wyndham, you will be paying much more than what you would pay renting from an owner. wyndhambonnetcreek.com or call: 800-610-9558  Is there a parking fee at the resort? Parking is free at Bonnet Creek but you will have to pay to park at the theme parks ($14).  Is there a shuttle from the airport to the resort? No, a rental car is recommended.  Can we walk to the Caribbean Beach Resort and use their transportation? No, although the resorts are next to each other, there is no safe walking path between them.  Does Bonnet Creek provide transportation to the parks and Downtown Disney? Yes, there is a free shuttle. There is one bus for both MK and Epcot and another for DHS and Animal Kingdom. If you use the Search This Thread feature there are several shuttle schedules posted on this thread. Some people report good experience with the shuttles, but the majority recommend renting a car.  Layout of the resort: The resort consists of 6 timeshare buildings/towers and a Wyndham Grand hotel. Puerta de Leon, the main building/clubhouse and Building 1 were built in 2004. Building 6 is the newest building completed in 2010. The only building still under construction is the hotel, which is located between buildings 3 and 6. The pool labeled Pirate Pool in front of Building 5 on the map is actually a fort themed pool with a lazy river. The pool in front of Building 6 has a pirate ship pool and slide.     Buildings/Towers Building 1 (Torre de la Tierra) has 7 floors. Even numbered units face the lake. Building 2 (Torre del Vinto) has 9 floors. Even numbered units face the lake Building 3 (Torre del Mar) has 9 floors. Even numbered units face the lake. Building 4 (Torre del Cielo) has 15 floors. Odd numbered units face the lake. Building 5 (Torre de la Luna) has 15 floors. Odd numbered units face the lake. Building 6 (Torre del Sol) has 19 floors. Odd numbered units face the lake. . What types of rooms are available? The majority of units are 2 bedroom suites, there are fewer one bedroom, three bedroom and four bedroom suites. Tower 6 opened more than a year ago with presidential rooms of all types.  1 bedroom layout:   1-bedroom layout: Occupancy of 4 (including 2 on the pull out sofa) Master bedroom with king sized bed Living room has a full sized sleeper sofa  2 bedroom layout:   2-bedroom unit: Occupancy of 8 (including 2 on the pull out sofa) Master bedroom with king sized bed Second bedroom with two full sized (double) beds Living room has a full size sleeper sofa  3-bedroom layout:   3-bedroom layout: Occupancy of 10 (including 2 on the pull out sofa) Master bedroom with king sized bed Second bedroom with queen sized bed Third bedroom with two full (double) beds   4-bedroom presidential layout:   4-bedroom presidential suite layout: Occupancy of 12 2 king master bedrooms 2 bedrooms with two full (double) beds   What is included with the units? A kitchen with full sized appliances, washer/dryer, iron and ironing board, TV and DVD in the living room, TVs in each bedroom (flat screens only in the newer buildings.)  There is a port for free internet hook up located on the phone on the kitchen island. You can bring your own router and plug it into the jack for a wireless connection.  The closet of the master bedroom contains a wall safe, which might fit a smaller laptop.  The kitchens come fully stocked with dishes, flatware, knives, basic pots and pans, colander, hand mixer, blender, toaster, coffee maker (takes cone style filters), standard gadgets: corkscrew, can opener, cheese grater, pizza cutter, ice cream scoop. The units come stocked with a few days worth of coffee, dishwashing liquid, dishwasher tabs and laundry soap. The bathrooms have trial sized toiletries and a wall mount hair dryer. Refills of all supplies are available at the front desk for free.   You can request stuff like room views and towers but it won't be guranteed. Is there daily maid service? No. You can request a cleaning during your stay for a fee, but it is not otherwise provided. You are expected to wash your own towels during your stay. (There are towels provided at the pool for swimming.) There will be instructions in the unit for check out day: you are asked to strip the beds, put all the linens in the bathroom and empty your trash into the hallway chute.  Are the pools heated? Yes, except the kiddie pools near the main building have been reported as not being heated.  Are there towels at the pool? Yes. Pick up and drop off at pool side.  Is there Internet and what is the cost? Yes. There are hookups on the main telephone and it is free. YAY! It has also been reported that there's wireless Internet in the main lobby and its pool. Some of the closer buildings may be able to log in as well.  Will you have to attend a timeshare tour? No. After you check in, you will be asked to visit another desk to pick up your parking pass. They will ask you some questions which you can choose to answer or not. You will be asked to sign up for a tour. I have declined each trip and never been asked again.  How can I buy into Bonnet Creek/Wyndham properties? Check out the tug groups at www.tug2.com. Also, there has been some chatter on this thread about points and fees. Read throughout or check out the random posts on pages 13-16.  shuttle info compiled by SparKeLLy Does Bonnet Creek provide transportation to Disney Parks and Downtown Disney? Yes, there is a free shuttle. There is one bus for both MK and Epcot and another for DHS and Animal Kingdom. Some people report good experience with the shuttles, but the majority recommend renting a car.  CLICK HERE to view Shuttle Schedule to Disney Parks (September 2010)  The schedule may change, use this as a guide, but be sure to look at the current schedule when you get to the resort. You will be given a schedule at check-in. They generally do not change too much - I have a schedule from 2008 and it's very similar to 2010, mostly due to adding the additional pickup at Tower 6. *Shuttle is $5 per person per roundtrip, chrildren under 3 are complimentary  *Shuttles depart from the Clubhouse (main lobby) and Tower 6. *Scheduled Times are Departure Times. *Arrive Early. At least 10 min. is suggested. If the bus is full, you may have to stand. *Riders with disabilities and wheel chairs call 2 hours prior to boarding. (407.390.0000) *Magic Kingdom gets dropped off first, then Epcot. *Shuttles are operated by Maingate Transportation. *Bonnet Creek Shuttles to Disney Parks are not shared with any other resort. *There are no shuttles to Disney Water Parks.  Can I make it to rope drop using the shuttle? Yes, we made rope drop and the opening shows at every park with time to spare. Are strollers allowed? Yes. There were strollers (big & small) on nearly all of our shuttles. Where does the bus pick up from at the parks? There is a separate lot for tour bus parking and Disney has signs to direct you. Each parking space has a number. The bus schedule tells you what number parking space the Bonnet Creek shuttle will pick up from at each park. Do Shuttles go to the Magic Kingdom during the Halloween or Christmas Parties? Yes. However if you want to stay to the end of the party (midnight) you will need to get a taxi back to the resort. The last shuttle from the Magic Kingdom is at 11:40pm.    Does Bonnet Creek provide transportation to other attractions? Yes, but it is NOT free and you must make reservations. CLICK HERE to view Other Attraction Shuttle Service Information (September 2010)  Where can you find a grocery store/Walmart? Vineland Rd Walmart. Exiting Bonnet Creek make a right on Buena Vista Dr. Make your 1st right on Epcot Center drive (towards I-4). Cross over I-4 and make a right onto 535 (Vineland Rd). Walmart will be a couple miles down the road on your right.  Turkey Lake Walmart. There are 2 ways to get here:  Option 1. Exiting Bonnet Creek make a right onto Buena Vista Dr. Take I-4 "East" Towards Orlando. Exit off Sand Lake Rd. 74A. Turn left under I-4. At the first light, make a left (Turkey Lake Rd). Walmart will be on your right.  Option 2. Turn right on Buena Vista Drive towards Downtown Disney. Turn right onto Hotel Plaza Blvd. Turn Left at the Crossroads shopping center light. (Vineland rd). At the first light, make a right. (Palm Parkway). Follow this road all the way down. It changes names to Turkey Lake Rd. Walmart will be on your left.   And here is the link to the 1'st page of the original thread.Thank you and enjoy posting more about it!!  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303  Part 2:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2739937  How to avoid timeshare people: When you check in and go to the timeshare desk they will ask you some questions. Just tell them that your spouse isn't with you.  How to get wifi at the resort:  After you check-in you will recieve a small booklet. In there will provide you with the wifi password.  Activities:  There are activities going on everyday at the resort. There should be an activity schedule posted in each building. Also there are kid activities at the Grand's pool at around 12 pm.They get a special treat after the activity at the Grand hotel.  Shops/Restaurants/Bars on the resort:  Starbucks coffee brewers in the main building Deep Blu seafood restaurant in the Grand hotel Bar at the Grand pool Gift shop in the main building and more!  Requesting:  You can request a lot of things at Wyndham Bonnet Creek. You can request tower, view, floor(low, middle, high), etc.  I highly recommend requesting but it may not be honored.   View requests: Most people don't like being on the first floor because you can see them from outside. So you won't have a lot of privacy unless you keep your curtains closed all the time.   Tower requests: As far as I know towers 1,2, and 3 have been renovated. Towers 4 and 5 have been having the ripped sofa problem. I think someone said in this thread that the couches were new in their stay but I don't know if it is the same type. All the towers have wifi in the resort. Later on I will post pros and cons about each tower.  To be continued...  Don't forget to check out my new thread! Here:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47059792#post47059792  Sorry that I am not keeping this first post updated. I only added a few things today but I hope later on in the month I will have information on other people's post to have here for an easy and quick reference. 

Which towers have been recently refurbished and what do you recommend?

I have in my experience only stayed in Towers 4 & 3 before. They both were excellent but I liked tower 3 better because it was refurbished as towers 4,5, & 6 have not been refurbished yet. Tower 4 had the ripped sofa problem which I hope is fixed by now. So all towers are excellent and check out the posts in this thread to get more detailed into this kind of stuff. Thanks!


----------



## Disfan15

Hello,

Remember people love seeing photos of the resort!

Happy Summer!


----------



## Dismaster725

Hello,
Please bring in photos of Wyndham Bonnet Creek ! Thank you.


----------



## Branabb

From Tower 6
Rm 1521
2BR Presidential

I am not a big picture taker, so this is all I have from the resort. Better than nothing!

Our room was on the far left side. You will see the end of building in the pic of the Hilton Bonnet Creek. We were able to see Illuminations every night over the top of the buildings to our right. If standing on the balcony they would be in the 2 o' clock position. Best way I can describe it as I have no pics of them that I can find. I know we took a ton more pics. I will try and find them.





From Balcony





Pirate Pool Below





Balcony





Kitchen





Living Room





Living Room Alternate View





Guest Bath





Swan & Dolphin





Tower of Terror





Our neighbor the Hilton


----------



## Disfan15

Hello,

Thank you Branabb for your wonderful pictures! Hopefully people will start adding more pictures.

Happy Summer!


----------



## DCTooTall

Disfan15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you Branabb for your wonderful pictures! Hopefully people will start adding more pictures.
> 
> Happy Summer!



FYI...  there is a Wyndham Bonnet Creek Photo Thread.


----------



## eeyoresnr

DCTooTall said:


> FYI...  there is a Wyndham Bonnet Creek Photo Thread.



can you post the link please?



but it is also ok to post pics on here too....we always have before anyways


----------



## nancy155

Disfan thanks for starting a new thread!!  I will take pictures while I am there and hopefully figure out how to post them here when I return!  I am so thankful for these boards as i have gathered so much helpful information from them.


----------



## Disfan15

Hello,



eeyoresnr said:


> can you post the link please?
> 
> 
> 
> but it is also ok to post pics on here too....we always have before anyways



Here is the link to the WBC photo thread: http://www.htp.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2701195

Happy Summer!


----------



## dismiss

I requested a 2 BR deluxe and just got confirmation for a 3 BR Pres.  from VS YAHOO

Are these in all the towers? Which have the best view of the fireworks?

This will be my first stay at BC

Thanks !!


----------



## jdtopgun71

Can someone tell me exactly which resorts make up Bonnet Creek?  I thought that Bonnet Creek was it's own resort, but now I see that it consist of a Wyndham resort, a Hilton resort and not sure what else.


----------



## DCTooTall

dismiss said:


> I requested a 2 BR deluxe and just got confirmation for a 3 BR Pres.  from VS YAHOO
> 
> Are these in all the towers? Which have the best view of the fireworks?
> 
> This will be my first stay at BC
> 
> Thanks !!



All 3bdrm Presidentials are located in Tower 6.   As for Fireworks Views,  I honestly don't know how well a view you'll be able to have from your room.  Tower 6's location around the lake limit the number of firework view rooms to only a small number of rooms within the building.  I believe however there is a lounge available for Presidential suite guests that is supposed to have decent views.  It would never hurt to ask about it when you get there.



jdtopgun71 said:


> Can someone tell me exactly which resorts make up Bonnet Creek?  I thought that Bonnet Creek was it's own resort, but now I see that it consist of a Wyndham resort, a Hilton resort and not sure what else.



The "I Looooovve" threads are usually refering directly to the Wyndham Bonnett Creek Timeshare resort,  which was the first constructed in the Bonnet Creek Resort area.

Current within the Resort area you have the Wyndham Timeshare,  and the "Wyndham Grande Orlando at Bonnet Creek" hotel which is located on the same property as the Timeshare resort.

Across the street you then have the Waldorf Astoria and Hilton Bonnet Creek which are connected and share a conference center.

There is another empty plot at the very back of the Bonnet Creek Resort area which has been used as a construction staging area.  So far I haven't heard anything about what is going to end up being constructed back there.


----------



## dancin Disney style

We are here now and there is free WiFi in all buildings.


----------



## eeyorepixie

dancin Disney style said:


> We are here now and there is free WiFi in all buildings.



thanks for the update, and have a great time


----------



## Dismaster725

Hello,
What are the pool hours for Wyndham Bonnet Creek ? I can't find it.


----------



## DCTooTall

Dismaster725 said:


> Hello,
> What are the pool hours for Wyndham Bonnet Creek ? I can't find it.



they are open until midnight. I don't know when they open since i'm not a morning person


----------



## Disfan15

Hello,



Dismaster725 said:


> Hello,
> What are the pool hours for Wyndham Bonnet Creek ? I can't find it.



I do not know the pool hours for WBC. They probably open in the morning and close at or before midnight like any other resort.

Happy Summer!


----------



## snowangel72

Does anyone know if they offer pack and plays or cribs for babies?


----------



## snowangel72

DCTooTall said:


> they are open until midnight. I don't know when they open since i'm not a morning person



I think the pools open at 8am but the pirate waterslide opens at 9am...going on memory here.


----------



## Branabb

snowangel72 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if they offer pack and plays or cribs for babies?



Yes, you can request a pack and play at checkin. They send them up pretty quick normally. You can also request a high chair if you need one. They are like restaurant high chairs. Scoots up to the table.

You can see the pack and play a bit in one of my living room pics on the first page if you care about the type. They are just the basic ones. No changing station or anything.


----------



## Candleshoe

I wonder if the mods could merge this with the active (2) one, so that we don't have competing threads?    I hope so!


----------



## ibob52

Candleshoe said:


> I wonder if the mods could merge this with the active (2) one, so that we don't have competing threads?    I hope so!



Good idea ...   ...  The we loooooove Bonnet Creek thread Part 2


----------



## XtheOwl

Anyone know why I am unable to see any pictures on disboards?  I do not see any pictures on Post #4 in this thread, but it seems to be a problem throughout all of disboards.  Help me, Obi-wan Disboards . . . you're my only hope.


----------



## XtheOwl

Cannot click the link to shuttle schedule.  Is this an expired/broken link?


----------



## snowangel72

Branabb said:


> Yes, you can request a pack and play at checkin. They send them up pretty quick normally. You can also request a high chair if you need one. They are like restaurant high chairs. Scoots up to the table.
> 
> You can see the pack and play a bit in one of my living room pics on the first page if you care about the type. They are just the basic ones. No changing station or anything.



Thanks a million!


----------



## Izzy&LiamsMomma

You can request a pack and play but if it's busy they may not have one for you.  We were there the end of April/early May last year and called every day for a pack and play and never got one.


----------



## ClanHarrison

Subbing...

Just trying to keep up.  Gosh it's grown & gotten so popular!  This could be good......and bad lol.


----------



## pooh2001

How long is the bus ride (once you get on the bus) to EPCOT/MK and AK/DHS ?

I am trying to convince my DH to stay off site at the new Bonnet Creek Hilton.

Where are the buses located at the Parks ?

Thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

pooh2001 said:


> How long is the bus ride (once you get on the bus) to EPCOT/MK and AK/DHS ?
> 
> I am trying to convince my DH to stay off site at the new Bonnet Creek Hilton.
> 
> Where are the buses located at the Parks ?
> 
> Thanks!



You'd probably be better off asking in the Waldorf/Hilton Bonnet Creek thread.  The "I Looooooove" threads are more for the Timeshare Wyndham Resort.   The Waldorf/Hilton have their own buses that don't share with the Wyndham properties.


----------



## act1980

Could someone please tell me what tower the 4 bedroom presidential suites are located?

Many thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

act1980 said:


> Could someone please tell me what tower the 4 bedroom presidential suites are located?
> 
> Many thanks!



All of them.


----------



## act1980

DCTooTall said:


> All of them.



Thanks. I have recently heard that 90% of the 4 bedroom presidential suites are located in tower 6 though.


----------



## geko29

act1980 said:


> Thanks. I have recently heard that 90% of the 4 bedroom presidential suites are located in tower 6 though.



I don't know that I buy this.  Since 100% of the 1, 2, and 3 bedroom Presidentials are in 6, and the 4 bedroom Presidentials are in all six towers, I can't see how 90% of them could ALSO be in 6.  Even if there were only 4 per tower otherwise (I think there's more), that would mean there were **180** 4 bedroom presidentials in Tower 6.  As there are only 1,150 units total, the idea that nearly 1 in 5 is a 4 bedroom defies belief, especially given that they're all in the top half of a single tower (9th floor and below are deluxe units) that also contains every single 1, 2, and 3 BR presidential unit at the place.  We're talking in the range of 300 units--more than a quarter of the total on the property--in just 10 floors.


----------



## act1980

Just wondered if there were any pics of the refurbished presidential suites?


----------



## ibob52

The we looooooove Bonnet Creek thread part 2

is a Great place to get answers to WBC Questions 

Really not beneficial to have ...

The we looooooove Bonnet Creek part 3 ... right now

Simply because ...  it leads to duplicates of the same Question.

Oh well ... my2cents


----------



## dancin Disney style

ibob52 said:


> The we looooooove Bonnet Creek thread part 2
> 
> is a Great place to get answers to WBC Questions
> 
> Really not beneficial to have ...
> 
> The we looooooove Bonnet Creek part 3 ... right now
> 
> Simply because ...  it leads to duplicates of the same Question.
> 
> Oh well ... my2cents



There is a limit to the number of pages that a thread can have and part 2 is very near that limit.  That would be why part 3 was started.


----------



## ibob52

dancin Disney style said:


> There is a limit to the number of pages that a thread can have and part 2 is very near that limit.  That would be why part 3 was started.


 

The we loooooove Bonnet Creek part 3 ... started July 3,2012

The we looooooove Bonnet Creek part 2 ...  on 7/3/2012 = *page 205*

Today 7/26/2012 the thread is on *page 217* ... at this rate it could be awhile 

before  *250 pages*  and the usual time to start a part 3 (2 more  months??)

Anyway ... that is why I say "Oh well" ...  really does not matter what my  

thoughts are concerning  ... the continuance of a part 2 and part 3 simultaneously.

just my2cents


----------



## CinderSnowPeas

I am looking for a point of reference for my price quotes from different places.  I will be traveling in April of 2013 with 7 people.  Because it is 2 different families, I am interested in a 3 or 4 bedroom.  We will be staying for 7 nights.  Would anyone mind either suggesting a phrase to enter into the search engine of the 2nd thread (I have tried several and come up empty handed for specific prices), linking me to a place where fine DISers have posted this information before, or perhaps sharing how much you paid for your lodging on your trip?  I really appreciate your time!


----------



## miprender

*Question:* I read all of Part 2  and did not see this asked.  Do they have RAC (resort airline checkin) like they do on Disney property?

We haven't had to handle luggage in Orlando for a long time and it would be great if I didn't have to worry about bringing it back to MCO


----------



## mnorton

Subscribing


----------



## SigEpMike13

miprender said:


> *Question:* I read all of Part 2  and did not see this asked.  Do they have RAC (resort airline checkin) like they do on Disney property?
> 
> We haven't had to handle luggage in Orlando for a long time and it would be great if I didn't have to worry about bringing it back to MCO



Nope.  There's nothing like that.


----------



## snowangel72

The new hotel is GORGEOUS!!!! The gym overlooks the lake. It's stunning. We love the restaurant out by the lake too, good view, gorgeous views, friendly staff, just lovely. Loving the new amenities!


----------



## nancy155

Yes it is amazing here!!  Got a perfect room in tower 3 floor 7 with perfect fireworks view!!!


----------



## snowangel72

nancy155 said:


> Yes it is amazing here!!  Got a perfect room in tower 3 floor 7 with perfect fireworks view!!!



YAY!!!!! We were at your pool earlier!!! LOVE IT! Enjoy hon.


----------



## Dimap

nancy155 said:


> Yes it is amazing here!!  Got a perfect room in tower 3 floor 7 with perfect fireworks view!!!




What is your room number?  How many bedrooms?


----------



## DCTooTall

miprender said:


> *Question:* I read all of Part 2  and did not see this asked.  Do they have RAC (resort airline checkin) like they do on Disney property?
> 
> We haven't had to handle luggage in Orlando for a long time and it would be great if I didn't have to worry about bringing it back to MCO





SigEpMike13 said:


> Nope.  There's nothing like that.



     They do have a business center available however with computers which can be used to perform any online check-in processes which you need to complete (Including I believe printing out your boarding passes).

The resort does not have any airport transportation,  so you would need to coordinate your own transportation for yourself (and your luggage) between the resort and airport.

The Resort does have a bell services area where you can store your luggage between your checkout,  and your eventual trip back to the airport (Or between your arrival and checkin).


----------



## Bell2825

This is the first time we will be taking our family to Disney.  We will be staying at WBC and can't wait.  I do have a couple of questions I hope someone will help me with.  

1.  Do they allow strollers on the shuttles?
2.  Are there any good services that will deliver groceries before we arrive?
3.  We traded through RCI to stay at WBC, so is it possible for me to still request a room with fireworks view even if I am not an owner?
4.  What are the hidden resort fees (tub rentals, golf, etc)?


I appreciate this thread and have been reading for hours!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

Bell2825 said:


> This is the first time we will be taking our family to Disney.  We will be staying at WBC and can't wait.  I do have a couple of questions I hope someone will help me with.
> 
> 1.  Do they allow strollers on the shuttles?
> 2.  Are there any good services that will deliver groceries before we arrive?
> 3.  We traded through RCI to stay at WBC, so is it possible for me to still request a room with fireworks view even if I am not an owner?
> 4.  What are the hidden resort fees (tub rentals, golf, etc)?
> 
> 
> I appreciate this thread and have been reading for hours!!!



1. Yes,  but they must be folded on the Shuttle. (Same as Disney shuttles)
2. There are several in the area.  I've heard Garden Grocer being mentioned before,  but there are others.  I've never used them though so I can't you for certain.
3. You should be able too.  You will need to wait until around 2weeks before the trip at the earliest for them to make sure your name is in the local resort system.
4. Um....  Cabana rentals cost extra.  And some of the scheduled activities have a small surcharge for the supplies (like $$ for the tshirt for the tie-dye activity).   Some people may consider it a hidden fee, but it's kinda standard for Timeshares.....   There are started supplies of dishwasher and washing machine detergents.  if you need more,   you may be charged.


----------



## PixieDustFanatic

When you've booked with a third party and gotten multiple confirmations due to splitting up the stay, we're you able to arrange to have the same room for the entire visit?  If so, how did you do it?

I booked through a third party, but since we're staying for 12 days, it got broken up into 4 confirmations.


----------



## DCTooTall

PixieDustFanatic said:


> When you've booked with a third party and gotten multiple confirmations due to splitting up the stay, we're you able to arrange to have the same room for the entire visit?  If so, how did you do it?
> 
> I booked through a third party, but since we're staying for 12 days, it got broken up into 4 confirmations.



The resort tends to try and keep you in the same room if you have a contiguous stay in the same room type.

  Since the resort tends to operate in a more hotel-like way than some timeshare resorts which stick to the hard full week starting on a weekend day,   They have a bit more flexibility in the way they assign rooms.  The multiple reservations for the stay is more of a factor of the greater Wyndham reservation system which has to account for all the resorts in it's system than something that ties directly to this particular resort.


----------



## benjyt




----------



## PixieDustFanatic

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> The resort tends to try and keep you in the same room if you have a contiguous stay in the same room type.
> 
> Since the resort tends to operate in a more hotel-like way than some timeshare resorts which stick to the hard full week starting on a weekend day,   They have a bit more flexibility in the way they assign rooms.  The multiple reservations for the stay is more of a factor of the greater Wyndham reservation system which has to account for all the resorts in it's system than something that ties directly to this particular resort.



Thank you!!!


----------



## eeyorepixie

Since I valued so much the review and information that I received on this forum, I knew I would have to reciprocate in gratitude an honest review for WBC after researching everything you all helped me choose WBC. So I will do my best in giving a review, and remember a lot of this is just my personal opinion and you know what they say about opinions

Pros:
Huge savings-saving primarily in home cooked meals.
Pools put Disney's to shame in my opinion. However, I think Disney is rather cheap when it comes to their pools, I think even the Values should have at least a slide, even though I have never stayed value. (except Storm a long bay) 

Luxurious room it was great to tell my DD's to go to their room when they were driving me crazy!

Loved the Jacuzzi tub

Bed was comfy and was so glad there were no horrible Disney comforters...Yuck, I always am highly suspicious of those bedspreads at POR and will not sleep with them...yet I am someone who has to have a blanket to sleep. At WBC they had clean white bedding, and it felt clean. KWIM?

Because we stayed longer, we even got maid service once  I was a tad embarrassed though , because I went into DD's room before we left for RD and threatened them all that it need to be cleaned because it was a pig sty and that there would be no pool time until it happened...only to come home to it being cleaned  My DD's acted like they hit the lottery as this meant straight to the pool

Never had a problem parking, although I had read other have had problems with this.

Driving, buying souvies off property and not fighting for a seat on the bus for my kids on late night/show rides home to resort.

WBC is the kind of resort that you really want a few "serenity" days of just enjoying the resort and its activities. 

The savings of cooking meals.

Laundry in the room, I put a wash on every day, so all my clothes were clean when I came home. 

A pro was having knowledge I had gained by reading here and on the DIS[sm=worthy.gif], I knew the dryer would take forever, so I strategically timed my laundry(2-2 1/2 dryer cycles), the override for the AC was very handy. When they gave me a room I did not want because I was not an owner, I knew I could advocate for a better room and I knew it was a slower season. I knew to bring beach towels to not have to deal with the return policy of the WBC pool towels(personal choice.)because I really did not want to find a 25. charge for a towel not returned, when it was just as easy with a washer and dryer to bring 5 personal disney beach towels that were different from all the rest. Honestly, I would just throw the immediately in the dryer when we got back to the room. In the morning on my way to waking up the kids for RD I would turn the dryer on for a second cycle. Also, please note the dishwasher, washer and dryer all really loud...it did not bother my family running these machines at night, but I could see it bothering some people. 

Shopping at Wal-Mart (please not my GPS did not recognize the address WBCs address for Wal-Mart. They gave me a whole list of places to shop for food when I mentioned I would food shop. 

I was lucky to be able to check in at 10 am! Easy check out! 


Cons:
Keys got demagnetized...PITA but this could happen at Disney too.

Parents not reigning in their kids when needed for over the top behavior in the pools, this happened several times when there were no floats kids using 3 or 4 at a time. Missed life guards[8D] or whipping floats or really unsafe behavior. Maybe because I work with kids the last really bothered me. [&:]

Driving- I hated my GPS some addresses did not computer, sometimes could not locate a satellite when needed. Hated having to use the TTC to get to MK. HATED getting lost and messing with my RD touring! Note when leaving  Wishes, remember not to be sheep and that you have the option of taking the resort monorail to TTC too.

Cooking meals(yes, I know that is a choice but for us it really was not as one I did not want to get lost finding restaurants, and it was just easier to cook in the long run for us)

The Disney magic just cannot be duplicated

Doing housekeeping stuff I do at home. This one is for the ladies...at home I am the primary maid...I cook, I clean, I do laundry...when I am on site, I do none of these things...off site I had to do ALL of these things...now yes, I could have not cooked, or done laundry but as a Mom it just was too hard for me not to do it for all the reasons I do it at home too. KWIM? So not a true vacay for me and there was a piece of me that resented this role...even though it was somewhat self-imposed. mother's guilt/get off the cross we need the wood...kind of feeling sorry for myself  I do not have to be rational in this one; it is just how I felt. 


Would print out MapQuest directions for everything, to counter any GPS unreliability.

Universal was super easy to get to, got lost going to MK and AK

Remember, go left when exiting WBC  for MK and HSyes, I am sure I could get give you more info, but for me this was the most important thing to remember to me. 

I read many times how close DTD is and it is but honestly, DHS seemed even closer and when doing DTD remember there are a lot of parking lotssome are far from all of the shopping  so be careful or you will have a lot of walking. 

Highly recommend Wal-Mart for food shopping, it was easy for me to navigate because it was the same set up and COST of  home and great priced souvie shopping area too. The written directions from WBC got us there my GPS did not recognize the address I gave it. 

I wished I had never told my kids about all the resort activitiesas we really did not have time for themwe had just enough time to fit in pools and even that time was not enough for us.  My husband   and I discussed how we could stay at this resort for a week with no parks, like when we rent a house on Cape Cod or a time share in New Hampshire. The cooking and cleaning part made me feel like it was that kind of a vacationa getaway for everyone, but 2/3 get away for me. KWIM? [8D]

I read about the coffee filters for the coffee machines, but did not need them as there was a reusable con filter in our coffee maker that you just lift out and fill and clean, not sure if this was a fluke or not and just our coffee machine?

O.K. bear with me on this onethe breakfast bar chairs are EVIL[sm=117.gif] I tell you[sm=859.gif]. I must have banged into the part that stuck out a dozen times and few times I thought I would lose ummm how can I  say this... my breast area region.  Maybe it is because of my heightI am 5 ft., but I hit my shoulder arm areas and  I even got a bruise. So although it may seem silly, I am putting this in there for all us short people.[sm=whistling.gif]

Never heard a peep from other rooms until our last two nights, I could hear a Mom yelling at her child in a foreign language and from what I can tell the kid deserved it with all of his continual banging. I even woke up out of sleep to go and yell at my little darlings for making all the racquet, but when I opened their bedroom door, I realized mid-rant[sm=icon_eek.gif] that the rant was not deserved[sm=icon_redface.gif], LOL[sm=icon_rofl.gif]in my defense, I do not do not handle well, being woken up from a deep sleepas my children well know and we all cracked up later how the scene unfolded.[8D]


If we stayed again, I would really want to schedule down days just to enjoy the resort and relax, I would request a lake view, and I would request building #5 as we really liked the lazy river and pirate pool. I Jacuzzi/hot tub hopped made it to 6 different ones, would have liked them to be a tad hotter as I tend to like to be a lobster.  This resort is beautiful and would never hesitate to recommend, for quality or location. 
Bottom line if I could I would stay at Disney, but that is more a personal choice rather than a result of what WBC has to offer. 

I had read that there were torn couches in some of the rooms in building #5 this really did not concern me because  for me  even thought I would not be pleased to see shabby furniture, it would not make me request a different building because being near the pools I want to be near was more important to me in making my choice for a building request. For everyone this is differentfor us building 5 was perfect. However, I am finally getting to the observationone day we heard a knock at our door, the gentlemen said he was there inspect all couches in building in 5 and said sometimes they need to be replaced within a months time. This seemed weird to me since a month is not that long of a life for a couch, and I chalked this up to exaggeration on his part. 

One day we came back and our room door was not totally closed[sm=icon_eek.gif][sm=faint.gif][sm=faint.gif][sm=faint.gif], we assume it was our mistake but are not a 100% on this and although this caused a serious few minutes of panic, nothing was missing so it ended up not being a big deal. We then triple checked every time we left the room that our room key worked and that the door was  locked. 

Trash bins, although I never brought the trash down, DH said you could not fill the rubbish bags too much or it would not fit down the chute. This was only an issue on our departure day as I was cleaning out our fridge. 

Now although the space is a lot compared to Disney the kitchen is a bit tight and really only one cook can be here at a time in my opinion and I had to take the garbage can out and put it by the sofa table by the dining room table. Oddly we never used the dining table, even though we are a family of 5 just the couch and breakfast bar chairs. 

I also bought easy to cook items and bought lots of treats that I would not at home. I let kids have ice cream for breakfast, and never really short changed them in the name of saving on having specail treats. Now I would never do this at home...but my phillosophy is it is different at Disney...it is magical...and what happens at Disney stays at Disney. 

The deck had good amount of space, but when my 3 older DDs were out there I felt a tad uneasy (they were on an ice cream sugar high, it made me realize I would have been really nervous if they were younger. That being said the door was supper heavy and took a bit of effort to open , so I do not think a toddler could open it themselves as my 11 and 10 year old had a difficult time opening it. 

Warning: the following you are about to read, try not to judge...as I do not have one of these tubs so was completely ignorant of its operations and I am usually a quite intelligent person...I got a 4.0 GPA in college. [sm=048.gif] Just, sayin[8D]...

Loved the Jacuzzi tub, learned you cannot put bubbles in this. Yikes! but boy did it look awesomely cool to see the explosion of bubbles in a scairy fantastic way. And also J-tub turns on by itself 15 minutes later and you are supposed to leave it alone . I however, did not see the sign clearly posted on the tub counterwhoops, but did not try to interfere with this process againlesson learned. I was even thinking of using the same brand of Jacuzzi tub when I do over our master bath, because obviously these tubs in WBC must get some abuse with idiots like me using themso they must be good. Weird self-observation I know, but thought it was worthy to write anyways. Although, by this point you may be questioning if any of my opinions are worthy to note

 So you decided to read on anyways?....well interesting notes, while getting a parking pass, I checked unmarried and lowest income(even though I am, because I read that if you are unmarried they will never bother you with timeshare appeal?) the lady was watching what I wrote as I was filling out the form and did not even have me complete the parking pass form[sm=icon_eek.gif][sm=icon_rolleyes.gif]and I never got a call.[sm=fing02.gif][sm=icon_rofl.gif] This cracks me up, especially the single part, because before i got married my money was just a good...just saying[sm=048.gif]

I never used my parking pass in my car. We always kept one room key in our car for driving to enter and exit WBCs gates.

At check-in they asked if I wanted a key for everyone in my party, I said just two in retrospect I wish I had said 4, one for the car and one in case a key got demagnetized. Note, keep all phones away from room keys, ATM cards and Park tickets, just to be on the safe side. One more note on this subject, if you put the key in fast and pull it out fast it will not work, put it in hesitate for at least a second before pulling the key out. It took my DH a bit, to learn thiswe thought another key had demagnetized but knew it could have not been, since I just used it and we had no cell phone. We had truly demagnetized one room key though.[]

When checking not sure I went to the right desk because it had a VIP mat, and the girl checking me in was a bit snobby about me not being the true owner. They were going to give me a ground level room in building 1 or 2 but advocated for myself and got my request. Of course when I advocated I was polite, respectful yet, firm and let them know I would not care if I had to wait to check in.

Would highly recommend renting from 5 Star Resort, got immediate replies, confirmation, easy payment with PayPal. 

When using the Wi Fi,  I could not figure out about the password, but then found it later that day in the tiny orange booklet they gave me in check-in.  I did not recall reading about needing a password, I could have but I just did not remember reading it. So I am putting this in my report, the password is WYNDHAMBCR.

I also did not know until 6 days in that we had HBO.

We went away for  9 park days, arrival and departure day for a total of 11 days. If I went again it would be for a minimum of 14 days to build in a few serenity days.


Summary, My DH loooooooved WBC and would stay there again in a heartbeat. It was kind of funny of how my family reacted to WBC as they must have been expecting something not so great.  Which is funny since I showed them videos of WBC on YouTube, yet they really had very low expectations for the resort and ended up being very happy about my choice. I would stay again as I saved an average of $1,000 in total for our trip. If I get free dining I would stay on site, no free dining WBC. My number one complaint of staying off site, had nothing to do with WBC but more to do with my family dynamics. I hated driving off site with DH and fighting over directions and the GPS[sm=starwars.gif]sucked the fun out of Disney  for me. The things I liked best was the savings off site, I had so much money left over from my budget that I splurged on a beautiful Dooney and Bourke bag and bought more souvenirs than I ever have, loved my kids having a room  of  their own and two bathrooms(this is very important with a larger family).

Bottom line if I could I would stay at Disney, but that is more a personal choice rather than a result of what WBC has to offer. 

I think I have covered it all, and please note I did like the resort and in no way am bashing it, just think it is best to have honest perspectives rather than blowing smoke/people pleasing reviews when making a decision about your family vacation. I am the kind of planner that does not like surprises and I try to make very informed decisions as I am a big believer in the adage knowledge is power in all that you do. This is why this thread was invaluable to our family vacation that we scrimp and save for. So a sincere thanks to you all, for helping me to plan a wonderful vacation for me and my family.


----------



## blessedby3

Thanks for that great report eeyorepixie!  I am getting excited about our Oct BC trip!  I am waiting now for my final payment due email (we rented through Vacation Strategy).  I was going back and forth on what room to request...but I think I am going with your recommendation of building 5, lake view, high floor.  My dd13 is excited about the Pirate pool and I also have a 4 yr old...the pool is zero entry there, right?  You have given so much helpful information in your post...THANKS


----------



## JayhawkFans

EeyorePixie -- Thank you SO MUCH for your detailed report.  We leave one week from today and are staying at WBC for the first time.  Really enjoyed your report.  I too have been waffling about whether or not to request a room type .. we check in at midnight so chances of us even having an option are pretty slim but guess it couldn't hurt to ask.  We have a 2 BR Deluxe so I'm thinking building 5 ??  Not really concerned about the view but I imagine we will spend a good bit of time in the lazy river (if we have time for swimming)


----------



## DCTooTall

blessedby3 said:


> Thanks for that great report eeyorepixie!  I am getting excited about our Oct BC trip!  I am waiting now for my final payment due email (we rented through Vacation Strategy).  I was going back and forth on what room to request...but I think I am going with your recommendation of building 5, lake view, high floor.  My dd13 is excited about the Pirate pool and I also have a 4 yr old...the pool is zero entry there, right?  You have given so much helpful information in your post...THANKS



The pool behind Tower 5 is zero Entry.... and includes the Lazy river around the fort.

  (it's also home to my personal favorite hottub on property.   )


----------



## blessedby3

DCTooTall said:


> The pool behind Tower 5 is zero Entry.... and includes the Lazy river around the fort.
> 
> (it's also home to my personal favorite hottub on property.   )



 THANKS


----------



## disneymarathoner07

CinderSnowPeas said:


> I am looking for a point of reference for my price quotes from different places.  I will be traveling in April of 2013 with 7 people.  Because it is 2 different families, I am interested in a 3 or 4 bedroom.  We will be staying for 7 nights.  Would anyone mind either suggesting a phrase to enter into the search engine of the 2nd thread (I have tried several and come up empty handed for specific prices), linking me to a place where fine DISers have posted this information before, or perhaps sharing how much you paid for your lodging on your trip?  I really appreciate your time!



I just booked a 4 bedroom presidential 10 day at the end of May through vacation strategy and my total was just under $2400


----------



## Gorechick

I've perused threads about Bonnet Creek before and having just come back from WDW I have a couple of questions. As we drove from POR to the parks I saw a sign that said "Bonnet Creek Resort"  on Disney property, is this the Bonnet Creek resort of this thread?  If so, how did this resort get built on property and not be a Disney resort?


----------



## PixieDustFanatic

eeyorepixie said:
			
		

> .... the override for the AC was very handy. .



Can you tell me what the override for the AC is??

ETA...I found it!


----------



## JessB320

Gorechick said:
			
		

> I've perused threads about Bonnet Creek before and having just come back from WDW I have a couple of questions. As we drove from POR to the parks I saw a sign that said "Bonnet Creek Resort"  on Disney property, is this the Bonnet Creek resort of this thread?  If so, how did this resort get built on property and not be a Disney resort?



Yes that is it. The original owner had purchased the land before Disney bought land in Florida, and they would not sell it to Disney. There is a lot more to the history, I think there is a thread about it on here somewhere, or if you google it you can read the whole story if you're interested.


----------



## syk731

Can I ask 2 questions here about WBC that I haven't seen answered (and I tried to read most of the threads!).

1.  Are the sleeper sofas at WBC comfortable enough for adults to sleep on?  We've stayed in a few different suite hotels this summer, and we've found for all of them that the mattresses of the sleeper sofas are very thin and uncomfortable for adults (but fine for children).  

2.  Are there public bathrooms anywhere in each tower?  Maybe on the first floor or something?


----------



## DCTooTall

Gorechick said:


> I've perused threads about Bonnet Creek before and having just come back from WDW I have a couple of questions. As we drove from POR to the parks I saw a sign that said "Bonnet Creek Resort"  on Disney property, is this the Bonnet Creek resort of this thread?  If so, how did this resort get built on property and not be a Disney resort?





JessB320 said:


> Yes that is it. The original owner had purchased the land before Disney bought land in Florida, and they would not sell it to Disney. There is a lot more to the history, I think there is a thread about it on here somewhere, or if you google it you can read the whole story if you're interested.



Jess got the broadstrokes right.   More detail can be found here.
http://www.yesterland.com/bonnet.html

Basically,  it was a piece of property that Disney didn't own,   but because of I-4 and the Osceola Parkway interchange it landlocked so the only way you could access it is thru Disney property.     The resort area is even hooked into the Reedy Creek utilities.




syk731 said:


> Can I ask 2 questions here about WBC that I haven't seen answered (and I tried to read most of the threads!).
> 
> 1.  Are the sleeper sofas at WBC comfortable enough for adults to sleep on?  We've stayed in a few different suite hotels this summer, and we've found for all of them that the mattresses of the sleeper sofas are very thin and uncomfortable for adults (but fine for children).
> 
> 2.  Are there public bathrooms anywhere in each tower?  Maybe on the first floor or something?



  I haven't slept on the sofabed,   but I had a couple adult friends who did and didn't say anything good or bad about it.

Generally though,  I've never found a sofa bed that had a really good matress.  Since the matress/bed is designed to fold up into the couch,  it kinda negates the possibility of a nice, thick,  supportive matress.


And I'm not sure about in each tower,   but most of the pools have public restrooms nearby which you can use without needing to go back up to your room.


----------



## carlbarry

Gorechick said:


> I've perused threads about Bonnet Creek before and having just come back from WDW I have a couple of questions. As we drove from POR to the parks I saw a sign that said "Bonnet Creek Resort"  on Disney property, is this the Bonnet Creek resort of this thread?  If so, how did this resort get built on property and not be a Disney resort?



Yes, it is.
How it got built is interesting.  There are 2 stories I've heard:
1. The owner of the land found out that it was Disney buying up the land, and held out for a high price.  Disney declined.  So it sat vacant until Wyndham bought it.
2. The owner did not like Disney, so waited for another offer.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gorechick said:


> I've perused threads about Bonnet Creek before and having just come back from WDW I have a couple of questions. As we drove from POR to the parks I saw a sign that said "Bonnet Creek Resort"  on Disney property, is this the Bonnet Creek resort of this thread?  If so, how did this resort get built on property and not be a Disney resort?



Yes, it's the one.  Way back when Walt was buying up land the guy who owned the parcel where BC is refused to sell.  So the land has never been owned by Disney but is bordered on 3 sides by them. So, actually, it's not on property.


----------



## ADVentive

I have started planning for our Sept 2013 vacation. I've changed my mind a few times about where we should stay, but I'm currently thinking it should be 
WBC. 

We will be traveling with my in-laws, and they will be bringing my neice as well. They would prefer to stay separately from us, but preferably close such as next door or across the hall so that they can listen for our kids on a baby monitor so we can go out after bedtime. We probably prefer a 2 bedroom for ourselves, and they can get either a 1 or 2 bedroom. My question is, will we be able to get rooms very close together like this? Does it make a difference if they are both the same room type or if we have a 2 br and they have a 1 br? Or would it really be best to get a 4 br if we want them to be able to monitor our kids after bedtime?


----------



## MickeyMickey

Anyone know the hours of the fitness center at Wyndham Bonnet Creek and the Grand?

Thanks!


----------



## Janet Hill

ADVentive said:


> I have started planning for our Sept 2013 vacation. I've changed my mind a few times about where we should stay, but I'm currently thinking it should be
> WBC.
> 
> We will be traveling with my in-laws, and they will be bringing my neice as well. They would prefer to stay separately from us, but preferably close such as next door or across the hall so that they can listen for our kids on a baby monitor so we can go out after bedtime. We probably prefer a 2 bedroom for ourselves, and they can get either a 1 or 2 bedroom. My question is, will we be able to get rooms very close together like this? Does it make a difference if they are both the same room type or if we have a 2 br and they have a 1 br? Or would it really be best to get a 4 br if we want them to be able to monitor our kids after bedtime?



Having the rooms close together is a request and not a guarantee.  If this is really important you should book a 4BR.


----------



## blessedby3

ADVentive said:


> I have started planning for our Sept 2013 vacation. I've changed my mind a few times about where we should stay, but I'm currently thinking it should be
> WBC.
> 
> We will be traveling with my in-laws, and they will be bringing my neice as well. They would prefer to stay separately from us, but preferably close such as next door or across the hall so that they can listen for our kids on a baby monitor so we can go out after bedtime. We probably prefer a 2 bedroom for ourselves, and they can get either a 1 or 2 bedroom. My question is, will we be able to get rooms very close together like this? Does it make a difference if they are both the same room type or if we have a 2 br and they have a 1 br? Or would it really be best to get a 4 br if we want them to be able to monitor our kids after bedtime?



I wouldnt feel comfortable leaving my kids in a hotel room by themselves.  I would definately go with the 4 BR and that will give you lots of room to spread out.  You arent guarenteed to have rooms close together.


----------



## eeyoresnr

blessedby3 said:


> I wouldnt feel comfortable leaving my kids in a hotel room by themselves.  I would definately go with the 4 BR and that will give you lots of room to spread out.  You arent guarenteed to have rooms close together.



I agree


----------



## NHDisneyFan

Just have an in law com watch TV/sit on the patio in your suite while you go out. Wouldn't matter if they were in bldng 4 and you bldng 5. I agree with them, separate space on vacation.


----------



## syk731

MickeyMickey said:


> Anyone know the hours of the fitness center at Wyndham Bonnet Creek and the Grand?
> 
> Thanks!



I would love to know this too.  Thanks!


----------



## clloyd01

I wanted to thank everyone for such detailed and helpful information! This will be my family's second trip to Disney. We've stayed offsite at a house in Davenport the first time around and are staying at WBC via Vacation Strategy 11/2-11/8. 

I was curious how busy WBC is during this time of year?

Thanks again so much for your insight!


----------



## carlbarry

clloyd01 said:


> I wanted to thank everyone for such detailed and helpful information! This will be my family's second trip to Disney. We've stayed offsite at a house in Davenport the first time around and are staying at WBC via Vacation Strategy 11/2-11/8.
> 
> I was curious how busy WBC is during this time of year?
> 
> Thanks again so much for your insight!



It should be OK.  For the parks, I suggest you check: http://www.easywdw.com/


----------



## DCTooTall

ADVentive said:


> I have started planning for our Sept 2013 vacation. I've changed my mind a few times about where we should stay, but I'm currently thinking it should be
> WBC.
> 
> We will be traveling with my in-laws, and they will be bringing my neice as well. They would prefer to stay separately from us, but preferably close such as next door or across the hall so that they can listen for our kids on a baby monitor so we can go out after bedtime. We probably prefer a 2 bedroom for ourselves, and they can get either a 1 or 2 bedroom. My question is, will we be able to get rooms very close together like this? Does it make a difference if they are both the same room type or if we have a 2 br and they have a 1 br? Or would it really be best to get a 4 br if we want them to be able to monitor our kids after bedtime?





Janet Hill said:


> Having the rooms close together is a request and not a guarantee.  If this is really important you should book a 4BR.



 i'd agree with Janet on this.      You can make the request to have the rooms close,   but it's not guaranteed.  You MIGHT be able to get 2 rooms in the same tower,   but depending upon the locations within the tower there could be a good chance that the baby monitor wouldn't have the range to do it's job properly.

 A 4br would definitely be the easiest.... but someone else made a decent suggestion on just having them spend the evening in your room while you are out.   especially if "their own space" is within the same tower,   it wouldn't be that difficult to make a quick run to their room if they needed/wanted something,   and otherwise they'd be in the same suite as the kids if something happened and be able to enjoy TV, or the patio, etc while you guys are out.



clloyd01 said:


> I wanted to thank everyone for such detailed and helpful information! This will be my family's second trip to Disney. We've stayed offsite at a house in Davenport the first time around and are staying at WBC via Vacation Strategy 11/2-11/8.
> 
> I was curious how busy WBC is during this time of year?
> 
> Thanks again so much for your insight!



I've been a couple times during the early november time period and enjoyed myself both times.  I'm sure the resort had a good occupancy rate,    but generally I never felt the place was extremely crowded or crazy.


----------



## ADVentive

Thanks for the info. I would prefer to just get the bigger unit, but it will take some convincing maybe for them. Part of the complication is that they will also have a 3yo in bed at the same time as my kids, so one of them could come over to our unit to babysit, but then they couldn't hang out together so that is prob less appealing for them. My thought is if we stayed in a larger unit together, we could easily swap babysitting nights. We were originally looking at a place with lockoff rooms, so that would have worked well in that situation, but I don't think WBC has lockoff rooms, right?

So, if we do opt to go for the 4 br unit, how far in advance should we try to book it? My understanding is that it is not hard to get 2 br units because they are plentiful, and 3 br units are the least plentiful, but I don't know where 4 br units fit in the equation. We are planning for Sept 2013.


----------



## DCTooTall

ADVentive said:


> Thanks for the info. I would prefer to just get the bigger unit, but it will take some convincing maybe for them. Part of the complication is that they will also have a 3yo in bed at the same time as my kids, so one of them could come over to our unit to babysit, but then they couldn't hang out together so that is prob less appealing for them. My thought is if we stayed in a larger unit together, we could easily swap babysitting nights. We were originally looking at a place with lockoff rooms, so that would have worked well in that situation, but I don't think WBC has lockoff rooms, right?
> 
> So, if we do opt to go for the 4 br unit, how far in advance should we try to book it? My understanding is that it is not hard to get 2 br units because they are plentiful, and 3 br units are the least plentiful, but I don't know where 4 br units fit in the equation. We are planning for Sept 2013.



4bdrm presidentials would probably be the most rare at the resort....at least...  prior to Tower 6.   I don't know how much that changed the inventory ratio.

Sooo.. Generally... the earlier you can book,  the better.  For certain high-demand weeks or periods,   I'd even say trying to book as soon as the window opens would be the smart thing to do.

(FYI... with a 4bdrm presidentials,   The bedrooms are located on opposite sides of the unit.   a Master Suite and a 2 bed 2nd bedroom on each side of the room,  with the shared common areas (kitchen, living room, etc) in the center.  As such,   it might help with the "our own space" feeling since the bedrooms wouldn't be right next to each other.)


----------



## ADVentive

DCTooTall said:


> 4bdrm presidentials would probably be the most rare at the resort....at least...  prior to Tower 6.   I don't know how much that changed the inventory ratio.
> 
> Sooo.. Generally... the earlier you can book,  the better.  For certain high-demand weeks or periods,   I'd even say trying to book as soon as the window opens would be the smart thing to do.
> 
> (FYI... with a 4bdrm presidentials,   The bedrooms are located on opposite sides of the unit.   a Master Suite and a 2 bed 2nd bedroom on each side of the room,  with the shared common areas (kitchen, living room, etc) in the center.  As such,   it might help with the "our own space" feeling since the bedrooms wouldn't be right next to each other.)



Thanks so much. That's why I was thinking a 4 br over a 3 br, even though we would fit fine in a 3 br. I think I'm more likely to convince them with the layout of the 4 br. 

I am the only one in the family doing any research so far. Everyone else thinks we have plenty of time and don't need to start planning yet. So I get to do the research and narrow down the options and then convince them why I chose this over that. I'm going to send off for some quotes on the 4 br so that I can tell them the price of it too when I show them.


----------



## DCTooTall

ADVentive said:


> Thanks so much. That's why I was thinking a 4 br over a 3 br, even though we would fit fine in a 3 br. I think I'm more likely to convince them with the layout of the 4 br.
> 
> I am the only one in the family doing any research so far. Everyone else thinks we have plenty of time and don't need to start planning yet. So I get to do the research and narrow down the options and then convince them why I chose this over that. I'm going to send off for some quotes on the 4 br so that I can tell them the price of it too when I show them.



Something else you can use to help convince them of the 4bdrm....

With the shared kitchen,  You guys can take turns cooking breakfast or meals for everyone in the room.   So one morning Family 1 can get a pre-park breakfast ready for the kids/adults while everyone gets ready in the AM,   and the next morning Family 2 can do it.     Even if it's just a case of making some coffee and getting cereal ready for the kids,   it might make things more attractive for them knowing that they don't need to worry about looking afte the little one in the morning every day so they can spend more time relaxing or getting ready themselves.


----------



## theks

Good luck Adventive with your planning and the trip. We went with another family last summer and are looking forward to going just ourselves next spring. We had such different interests that after the second day we just split up. It was more of a challenge. I'd definitely suggest coordinating by interests and let them know up front what you are planning to do by park, rides, restaurants, going back to the resort to relax, etc. 

I posted accidently in Part 2. We just booked a 2 br at WBC through RCI. I'm super excited. I was so upset that I couldn't book on property at Disney because even though my timeshare is in CO, the HQ of Legacy Vacation is Orlando and that is what is listed on my RCI account. Disney won't let you book through RCI if your timeshare is within 30 miles. So messed up. 

I'm hoping WBC will provide the same or close to, convenience as on-property. Traffic can be a nightmare getting to Disney. Hopefully late-April will be off-season enough to help as well.


----------



## ADVentive

theks said:


> Good luck Adventive with your planning and the trip. We went with another family last summer and are looking forward to going just ourselves next spring. We had such different interests that after the second day we just split up. It was more of a challenge. I'd definitely suggest coordinating by interests and let them know up front what you are planning to do by park, rides, restaurants, going back to the resort to relax, etc.



Yah, I know that we will be splitting up a bit. They don't want to go to Epcot with the 3yo, but they do want to take her out to Busch Gardens, which we are not interested in. They might want to do other Orlando stuff too, ie Sea World, and I think we want to stick to just Disney. They were just at Disney last year, but this will be our first time with the kids.


----------



## theks

How old are your kids?


----------



## DCTooTall

theks said:


> Good luck Adventive with your planning and the trip. We went with another family last summer and are looking forward to going just ourselves next spring. We had such different interests that after the second day we just split up. It was more of a challenge. I'd definitely suggest coordinating by interests and let them know up front what you are planning to do by park, rides, restaurants, going back to the resort to relax, etc.
> 
> I posted accidently in Part 2. We just booked a 2 br at WBC through RCI. I'm super excited. I was so upset that I couldn't book on property at Disney because even though my timeshare is in CO, the HQ of Legacy Vacation is Orlando and that is what is listed on my RCI account. Disney won't let you book through RCI if your timeshare is within 30 miles. So messed up.
> 
> I'm hoping WBC will provide the same or close to, convenience as on-property. Traffic can be a nightmare getting to Disney. Hopefully late-April will be off-season enough to help as well.



You'll love the location of WBC.   It's actually more centrally located in the Disney resort area than some of the outlying DVC properties,   and drive times,  even mid-day,  are as good as getting back to any of the onsite hotels. (and possibly quicker if you factor in waiting for the Disney buses)


----------



## Photobee

does anyone know if BC sells Disney tickets, and if they are cheaper than say buying them from Undercover Tourist through the MouseSavers link?  I was talking to a friend and she said her timeshare offered tickets at a price cheaper than disney!  Just wondered if any of you have any information on this!  thanks!


----------



## nancy155

DCTooTall said:


> You'll love the location of WBC.   It's actually more centrally located in the Disney resort area than some of the outlying DVC properties,   and drive times,  even mid-day,  are as good as getting back to any of the onsite hotels. (and possibly quicker if you factor in waiting for the Disney buses)



Totally agree!  It was so easy driving to any park or to DTD with ease.  I was amazed at how quickly we were able to get places.


----------



## carlbarry

Photobee said:


> does anyone know if BC sells Disney tickets, and if they are cheaper than say buying them from Undercover Tourist through the MouseSavers link?  I was talking to a friend and she said her timeshare offered tickets at a price cheaper than disney!  Just wondered if any of you have any information on this!  thanks!



I believe that the tickets sold at the Disney desk at Bonnet Creek are full price.  They might offer you a discount at check-in, when they try to get you to go to the sales presentation.  You can decide if the discount is worth 3 hours of being hit over the head.


----------



## Photobee

carlbarry said:


> I believe that the tickets sold at the Disney desk at Bonnet Creek are full price.  They might offer you a discount at check-in, when they try to get you to go to the sales presentation.  You can decide if the discount is worth 3 hours of being hit over the head.



ahh,NOPE!  I think I'll stick with Undercover Tourist than!


----------



## carlbarry

Photobee said:


> ahh,NOPE!  I think I'll stick with Undercover Tourist than!



Good choice. Why ruin a vacation at the Happiest Place in the World by being stuck in the Highest Pressure Sale Tactics in the World.


----------



## ADVentive

theks said:


> How old are your kids?



My kids will be 4 and 7 when we go. Their cousin will be 3.


----------



## ADVentive

Okay, well I convinced everyone to go for the 4 bedroom! I got 3 quotes, which were quite variant.

4 bedroom for 7 night check in Sept 21, 2013:
VacationStrategy: $1179 ($168 per night)
Farrells: $1463 ($209 per night)
VacationUpgrades: $1680 ($240 per night)

So it looks like we are going to go with VacationStrategy, which will make it only $84 per night per family. Not bad!

Question: With the presidential, can we choose our unit up front? It seems like most people are getting assigned rooms at check-in and can make requests up to 2 weeks prior, but I didn't know if there was any difference with the presidential vs deluxe. The reason I ask is that Ken's email specified that there were 3 of these units still available and that he would recommend the one with the inside view vs the conservation views. I just didn't know we had a choice at this point yet. Or does he just have a special something that lets him choose, but not everyone could?


----------



## DCTooTall

Photobee said:


> does anyone know if BC sells Disney tickets, and if they are cheaper than say buying them from Undercover Tourist through the MouseSavers link?  I was talking to a friend and she said her timeshare offered tickets at a price cheaper than disney!  Just wondered if any of you have any information on this!  thanks!



  There is an official Disney Ticket desk in the main lobby of the building.  It's staffed by Disney CM's and they sell the tickets at the same price as what you would pay at the gate.    IMHO,  the only advantage of this desk is that if you don't already have your Disney tickets,  it gives you a way to get them and avoid the lines at the booths at the park entrances.

Your best bet.....Undercover Tourist.



ADVentive said:


> Okay, well I convinced everyone to go for the 4 bedroom! I got 3 quotes, which were quite variant.
> 
> 4 bedroom for 7 night check in Sept 21, 2013:
> VacationStrategy: $1179 ($168 per night)
> Farrells: $1463 ($209 per night)
> VacationUpgrades: $1680 ($240 per night)
> 
> So it looks like we are going to go with VacationStrategy, which will make it only $84 per night per family. Not bad!
> 
> Question: With the presidential, can we choose our unit up front? It seems like most people are getting assigned rooms at check-in and can make requests up to 2 weeks prior, but I didn't know if there was any difference with the presidential vs deluxe. The reason I ask is that Ken's email specified that there were 3 of these units still available and that he would recommend the one with the inside view vs the conservation views. I just didn't know we had a choice at this point yet. Or does he just have a special something that lets him choose, but not everyone could?



Congrats on the convincing.  

  It can depend on several factors.     There are some Presidential units (Such as the 'Presidential Reserve' units) that are booked as specific units up front.  Initially those units are only available to Presidential Reserve owners (1,000,000 Wyndham points from the Developer and are deeded differently).  They then open up to other Wyndham owners after certain criteria are met (xxx number of days until travel dates or meeting a certain reservation percentage threshhold).

  some owners also use tricks to try and get their costs lower....  such as reserving a room now to keep it from being snagged.... but then once the discount periods open up trying to drop the reservation and then rebooking at the discount or getting free upgrades.      If they use these tricks to lower their cost (and the cost to you),   there is no guarantee that they will manage to get the same room as what they initially booked....  so they may not inform you of specific room booking at first since it could be subject to change when they do their rebooking closer to your travel dates.


----------



## Nixb19

Photobee said:


> does anyone know if BC sells Disney tickets, and if they are cheaper than say buying them from Undercover Tourist through the MouseSavers link?  I was talking to a friend and she said her timeshare offered tickets at a price cheaper than disney!  Just wondered if any of you have any information on this!  thanks!



We got an email from WBC about tickets and it was about $25 a person ($75 total for three of us) cheaper than UCT and all we have to do is buy them 10 days before check in and we pick them up from will call.  I do believe the tickets they are offering us is the 5 day park hopper + water parks and fun.


----------



## canadiens900

Anyone know of a good website to buy Universal Studio Tickets?

Looking to get some sort of deal on 2 tickets, 2 day passes


----------



## DCTooTall

canadiens900 said:


> Anyone know of a good website to buy Universal Studio Tickets?
> 
> Looking to get some sort of deal on 2 tickets, 2 day passes



Undercover Tourist?


----------



## carlbarry

Nixb19 said:


> We got an email from WBC about tickets and it was about $25 a person ($75 total for three of us) cheaper than UCT and all we have to do is buy them 10 days before check in and we pick them up from will call.  I do believe the tickets they are offering us is the 5 day park hopper + water parks and fun.



Make sure it doesn't require attendance at a sales presentation!


----------



## naturegrl36

Hi! We are planning our first disney vacation. Ok well my husband has been when he was 6, but I have never been and we are bringing out 2 children who will be almost 7 and 5.

We are going January 28-Feb 1 (staying with the inlaws at their place in florida before and after disney)

They have a timeshare with WBC, so they got our stay with their points.

I want to know how I go about requesting a certain tower or view? Does this happen at check in or can I request it before hand?

We have a 2 bedroom.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## DCTooTall

naturegrl36 said:


> Hi! We are planning our first disney vacation. Ok well my husband has been when he was 6, but I have never been and we are bringing out 2 children who will be almost 7 and 5.
> 
> We are going January 28-Feb 1 (staying with the inlaws at their place in florida before and after disney)
> 
> They have a timeshare with WBC, so they got our stay with their points.
> 
> I want to know how I go about requesting a certain tower or view? Does this happen at check in or can I request it before hand?
> 
> We have a 2 bedroom.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.





You can request a tower or view at the front desk,   or by calling the resort 2 weeks prior to your checkin and seeing if they'll add the request to your reservation.

  Remember that this is a request,  and is not guaranteed to be honored or available.


----------



## am12pm

I'm trying to piece together a last minute trip to WBC.  VS and other commercial brokers are showing no availability for a few of the nights that I need.  There are sellers on ebay that have a few days here and a few days there but I'm not finding anyone that holds current reservations for my whole stay.

Could I purchase the days that I need from two separate sellers and then have WBC combine the reservations?  I would rather not have to pack everything up, check out and then check back into another condo if at all possible.

Any guidance from all the experts out there would be fabulous.


----------



## DCTooTall

am12pm said:


> I'm trying to piece together a last minute trip to WBC.  VS and other commercial brokers are showing no availability for a few of the nights that I need.  There are sellers on ebay that have a few days here and a few days there but I'm not finding anyone that holds current reservations for my whole stay.
> 
> Could I purchase the days that I need from two separate sellers and then have WBC combine the reservations?  I would rather not have to pack everything up, check out and then check back into another condo if at all possible.
> 
> Any guidance from all the experts out there would be fabulous.



I don't know if Wyndham would automatically attach the multiple reservations like they tend to do with the extended stays and cross-week multi-reservation stays currently. Since it would be from 2 different owners,  the guest name being the same may not be an automatic "oh! that's the same person" like with the above examples.   At the very least,  You'll likely need to complete a 2nd check-in process because the way the system wouldn't auto-combine them,  even if the actual resort doesn't require a room switch.

The bigger issues might be the fact the ebay sellers may not want to split their existing reservation up to give you just the few days as it would make it much harder to do anything with the scraps.   Cost wise would also be a big hit for you since each seperate reservation would result in wyndham charging the owner a guest certificate fee,  so you could be looking at $120 or so per reservation on top of what they'd want for the actual nights.


----------



## am12pm

DCTooTall said:


> I don't know if Wyndham would automatically attach the multiple reservations like they tend to do with the extended stays and cross-week multi-reservation stays currently. Since it would be from 2 different owners,  the guest name being the same may not be an automatic "oh! that's the same person" like with the above examples.   At the very least,  You'll likely need to complete a 2nd check-in process because the way the system wouldn't auto-combine them,  even if the actual resort doesn't require a room switch.
> 
> The bigger issues might be the fact the ebay sellers may not want to split their existing reservation up to give you just the few days as it would make it much harder to do anything with the scraps.   Cost wise would also be a big hit for you since each seperate reservation would result in wyndham charging the owner a guest certificate fee,  so you could be looking at $120 or so per reservation on top of what they'd want for the actual nights.



Those partial weeks are a real bugaroo!! 

I think that in a lot of cases the certificate fee is already rolled into the listings on ebay, but sometimes not.  I'll make sure to be clear on that.  If I can get two whole weeks (from two different sellers)for a great deal vs. the 1.5 weeks that I would like in my "perfect" scenario, I may just roll the dice and talk with the people at the front desk and pray  that they won't make us change units.  I don't mind at all doing the whole check-in procedure again.  That would be so much easier than changing units!!


----------



## am12pm

am12pm said:


> I'm trying to piece together a last minute trip to WBC.  VS and other commercial brokers are showing no availability for a few of the nights that I need.  There are sellers on ebay that have a few days here and a few days there but I'm not finding anyone that holds current reservations for my whole stay.
> 
> Could I purchase the days that I need from two separate sellers and then have WBC combine the reservations?  I would rather not have to pack everything up, check out and then check back into another condo if at all possible.
> 
> Any guidance from all the experts out there would be fabulous.



Update:  I was able to get the *exact* dates I desired from Ken Price at Vacation Upgrades.   He really worked some magic with the dates he had already booked and it worked perfectly at a FANTASTIC price.

I'm ready to yell out a big hip, hip HOORAY for Ken today!!


----------



## JessB320

am12pm said:
			
		

> I'm trying to piece together a last minute trip to WBC.  VS and other commercial brokers are showing no availability for a few of the nights that I need.  There are sellers on ebay that have a few days here and a few days there but I'm not finding anyone that holds current reservations for my whole stay.
> 
> Could I purchase the days that I need from two separate sellers and then have WBC combine the reservations?  I would rather not have to pack everything up, check out and then check back into another condo if at all possible.
> 
> Any guidance from all the experts out there would be fabulous.



What are the the dates you still need and the entire set of dates at WBC you are wanting to do?


----------



## Nixb19

carlbarry said:


> Make sure it doesn't require attendance at a sales presentation!



I wasn't the one who got the email about them but I don't think they do considering we have to buy them before we get there and we pick them up at Disney will call and not the hotel.  I'm not the one who owns the timeshare, it's my grandma and sometimes she doesn't mind going to the presentation because of the stuff she can swindle out of them lol.  Last time we were there, she got us 4 day park hoppers for half price


----------



## am12pm

JessB320 said:


> What are the the dates you still need and the entire set of dates at WBC you are wanting to do?



Thanks Jess!  I think we were probably typing right at the same time. 

As you probably saw, I got my end of Oct./beginning of Nov. dates all worked out with Ken Price.


----------



## JessB320

am12pm said:
			
		

> Thanks Jess!  I think we were probably typing right at the same time.
> 
> As you probably saw, I got my end of Oct./beginning of Nov. dates all worked out with Ken Price.



Hehe, too funny!!! Glad it worked out for you!! Have a great trip


----------



## blessedby3

Does BC have bed rails?  I always get bed rails when we stay on property to put on the bed DD4 uses.   If they do, is there a charge?
Also, I saw on an older thread mention of a rollaway bed.  Do they have these at BC and is there a charge for them?  DD13 is horrible to sleep with and the sofa beds are not comfy most of the time.  Thought maybe a rollaway would be better.


----------



## Aggiegrl

We arrived at WBC yesterday and are very happy with our 4 BR presidential in tower 1.  The resort is clean, the staff very pleasant, and we love the space/location.  It is perfect for our family of 5 adults and 3 kids.  Everyone has their own bathroom and it doesn't feel as crowded as our last trip at AKL in a 2 bedroom villa.

The gate security agent couldn't find our name, but when I showed her our confirmation she said "Oh, that's why" and sent us to 6 to check in.  At 3 pm nobody was there and it took about 5 minutes to check in.  Sent us to the parking pass desk and the worker told us we'd have to go to the main building since we weren't in that tower.  Okay, whatever.  Still haven't done that since the parking pass seems pretty optional...the gate uses keys.

We needed two pack n plays and two high chairs.  Called right when we got to the room at 3 pm and they hadn't arrived at 6.  Called again and were told the person had not put the request in.  15 minutes later a person showed up with 2 high chairs and 1 pack n play, even though my husband repeated our needs twice.  Called again since we were quickly approaching our twins bedtime and finally got the last PNP around 7 pm.  Just be persistent is my advice.  We should have called earlier, but went grocery shopping and assumed they would be there when we got back.

The kitchen is huge...too huge!  We had three people cooking this morning and weren't tripping over each other.  Things we would want to have next time:  a small omelet pan, some medium resealable containers, scouring pads, and extra towels.  There were 2 scrub sponges but they just aren't strong enough for baked on food.  2 kitchen towels and 1 washcloth were here, which isn't enough for us.  There are 4 pots but only 2 pans...one nice stainless and one cheap nonstick, both rather large.

We had an issue with the AC last night, but realized this morning some of the bedroom vents weren't open (duh). The AC was off and the room very hot when we arrived...off season so I'm guessing it wasn't used last week.  It cooled off after about 2 hours and seems to be keeping up just fine now that the vents are open.

My other minor annoyance are the king suite bathrooms...no towel racks!  There is one on the wall over the whirlpool tub, but you'd have to climb in the tub to reach it.  There are two hooks on the back of the toilet room door which are fine for bath towels.  No place for a hand towel, and not much counter space.  Next time I'll bring a command hook or two for the nice empty spot were a ring should be. 

For those with young kids...bring a baby monitor!  We are so glad we did because we can't hear our babies cry from the adjacent king suite.  Never thought we'd have that problem in a hotel!  This tower must be well constructed.

Our room is across from the model, which is good and bad.  Good-we can walk right over to see fireworks.  There were about 20 people last night, not too crowded.  Bad-we can hear talking/noise this morning from agents and tours.  It isn't bad, but it isn't totally quiet.  You can't hear it in the bedrooms really, just the living room.   We didn't hear anything yesterday afternoon, and we'll be gone most mornings anyways, so its minor.

If I had a choice I wouldn't choose this room again, but I do like Tower 1.  There is a playground right outside and the main bldg/pool/lazy river/splash area is a short walk.  With only 7 floors, the elevator is a shorter ride.  We didn't have to wait for them yesterday...probably a combination of the smaller size and lower occupancy season.


----------



## am12pm

Aggiegrl said:


> We arrived at WBC yesterday and are very happy with our 4 BR presidential in tower 1.  The resort is clean, the staff very pleasant, and we love the space/location.  It is perfect for our family of 5 adults and 3 kids.  Everyone has their own bathroom and it doesn't feel as crowded as our last trip at AKL in a 2 bedroom villa.
> 
> The gate security agent couldn't find our name, but when I showed her our confirmation she said "Oh, that's why" and sent us to 6 to check in.  At 3 pm nobody was there and it took about 5 minutes to check in.  Sent us to the parking pass desk and the worker told us we'd have to go to the main building since we weren't in that tower.  Okay, whatever.  Still haven't done that since the parking pass seems pretty optional...the gate uses keys.
> 
> We needed two pack n plays and two high chairs.  Called right when we got to the room at 3 pm and they hadn't arrived at 6.  Called again and were told the person had not put the request in.  15 minutes later a person showed up with 2 high chairs and 1 pack n play, even though my husband repeated our needs twice.  Called again since we were quickly approaching our twins bedtime and finally got the last PNP around 7 pm.  Just be persistent is my advice.  We should have called earlier, but went grocery shopping and assumed they would be there when we got back.
> 
> The kitchen is huge...too huge!  We had three people cooking this morning and weren't tripping over each other.  Things we would want to have next time:  a small omelet pan, some medium resealable containers, scouring pads, and extra towels.  There were 2 scrub sponges but they just aren't strong enough for baked on food.  2 kitchen towels and 1 washcloth were here, which isn't enough for us.  There are 4 pots but only 2 pans...one nice stainless and one cheap nonstick, both rather large.
> 
> We had an issue with the AC last night, but realized this morning some of the bedroom vents weren't open (duh). The AC was off and the room very hot when we arrived...off season so I'm guessing it wasn't used last week.  It cooled off after about 2 hours and seems to be keeping up just fine now that the vents are open.
> 
> My other minor annoyance are the king suite bathrooms...no towel racks!  There is one on the wall over the whirlpool tub, but you'd have to climb in the tub to reach it.  There are two hooks on the back of the toilet room door which are fine for bath towels.  No place for a hand towel, and not much counter space.  Next time I'll bring a command hook or two for the nice empty spot were a ring should be.
> 
> For those with young kids...bring a baby monitor!  We are so glad we did because we can't hear our babies cry from the adjacent king suite.  Never thought we'd have that problem in a hotel!  This tower must be well constructed.
> 
> Our room is across from the model, which is good and bad.  Good-we can walk right over to see fireworks.  There were about 20 people last night, not too crowded.  Bad-we can hear talking/noise this morning from agents and tours.  It isn't bad, but it isn't totally quiet.  You can't hear it in the bedrooms really, just the living room.   We didn't hear anything yesterday afternoon, and we'll be gone most mornings anyways, so its minor.
> 
> If I had a choice I wouldn't choose this room again, but I do like Tower 1.  There is a playground right outside and the main bldg/pool/lazy river/splash area is a short walk.  With only 7 floors, the elevator is a shorter ride.  We didn't have to wait for them yesterday...probably a combination of the smaller size and lower occupancy season.



Thank you so much for your on the scene reporting Aggie!  

So this question is for everyone out there...is the parking pass not really necessary?  If you totally avoid the dreaded parking pass desk, what will be the result?


----------



## carlbarry

am12pm said:


> Thank you so much for your on the scene reporting Aggie!
> 
> So this question is for everyone out there...is the parking pass not really necessary?  If you totally avoid the dreaded parking pass desk, what will be the result?



Apparently nothing.  There is a previous post about this.
And I stayed at the Grand at Bonnet Creek, had no parking pass for Bonnet Creek.  Parked at Bonnet Creek for 3 days, and had no problem.


----------



## mebbradley

Does anyone know if the doors are metal that magnets would stick to? 

Thanks!


----------



## am12pm

carlbarry said:


> Apparently nothing.  There is a previous post about this.
> And I stayed at the Grand at Bonnet Creek, had no parking pass for Bonnet Creek.  Parked at Bonnet Creek for 3 days, and had no problem.



Wow!  That makes it all the more ridiculous that they send you over to the timeshare sales desk to pick something up that you don't even need!


----------



## Aggiegrl

mebbradley said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the doors are metal that magnets would stick to?
> 
> Thanks!



I could have sworn our door in tower 1 was wood, but on closer inspection it is faux painted. I just took a fridge menu for pizza, which is on the flat printed magnet sheet material, and it stuck to the inside of our door no problem.


----------



## carlbarry

Aggiegrl said:


> I could have sworn our door in tower 1 was wood, but on closer inspection it is faux painted. I just took a fridge menu for pizza, which is on the flat printed magnet sheet material, and it stuck to the inside of our door no problem.



Most likely, fire safety code would not permit wooden doors!


----------



## Aggiegrl

carlbarry said:
			
		

> Most likely, fire safety code would not permit wooden doors!



Maybe so.  I'm sitting here looking at both an interior door (wood) and exterior door (faux painted metal) and I can't tell the difference.  They had an awesome painter!


----------



## Janet Hill

am12pm said:


> Wow!  That makes it all the more ridiculous that they send you over to the timeshare sales desk to pick something up that you don't even need!



If parking is particularly tight, they can and will check for parking passes.  They will also tow if need be.  I've never seen it at BC, but I've never been there when parking was at a premium.  I have seen it at other resorts.

I too do not like the way they distribute the passes, but I always get one, because I have seen them enforcing the rule at other resorts.


----------



## mebbradley

Aggiegrl said:


> I could have sworn our door in tower 1 was wood, but on closer inspection it is faux painted. I just took a fridge menu for pizza, which is on the flat printed magnet sheet material, and it stuck to the inside of our door no problem.


Great!!! We're going to make signs for each family now!  



Janet Hill said:


> If parking is particularly tight, they can and will check for parking passes.  They will also tow if need be.  I've never seen it at BC, but I've never been there when parking was at a premium.  I have seen it at other resorts.
> 
> I too do not like the way they distribute the passes, but I always get one, because I have seen them enforcing the rule at other resorts.



I've seen them tow cars at premium times when I've had to search for parking.


----------



## mebbradley

I've never had a problem getting a pass since I'm not 25!!! :lmao They give me my pass realllyy fast!


----------



## Nixb19

Hey all!

I have an ADR for 9:15 in AK with Tusker House and I wasn't sure 1) how early the buses start running, 2) where they drop us off at and 3) what would be the best suggested way to get to AK at around 8:30-8:40?  We have a car but we really do not want to pay to park with all the free transportation.


----------



## mebbradley

Nixb19 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I have an ADR for 9:15 in AK with Tusker House and I wasn't sure 1) how early the buses start running, 2) where they drop us off at and 3) what would be the best suggested way to get to AK at around 8:30-8:40?  We have a car but we really do not want to pay to park with all the free transportation.



The time the buses start running change weekly. What you could do is take MK's or the first bus to leave around 8-ish and then switch to AK's at the TTC/Whatever park.


----------



## MickeyMickey

Are there any public showers at BC?    Wondering if we have to check out and spend the day at the pool if we can shower before heading to the airport for a late flight.


----------



## Brian Noble

> I have an ADR for 9:15 in AK with Tusker House and I wasn't sure 1) how early the buses start running, 2) where they drop us off at and 3) what would be the best suggested way to get to AK at around 8:30-8:40? We have a car but we really do not want to pay to park with all the free transportation.


It's only about $15.  To make an ADR time, I'd just drive.


----------



## nancy155

MickeyMickey said:


> Are there any public showers at BC?    Wondering if we have to check out and spend the day at the pool if we can shower before heading to the airport for a late flight.



I know the restrooms by Tower 4 pool/lazy river had showers in the womens, so I would assume the same for men's.


----------



## ClanHarrison

Aggiegrl said:


> We arrived at WBC yesterday and are very happy with our 4 BR presidential in tower 1.  The resort is clean, the staff very pleasant, and we love the space/location.  It is perfect for our family of 5 adults and 3 kids.  Everyone has their own bathroom and it doesn't feel as crowded as our last trip at AKL in a 2 bedroom villa.



Ahhhh...you have our room  .  I LOVED that floor plan.  I'd take it again, but I think I'd like to try another tower on the lake side though.  The parking lot/conservation/Disney view was very peaceful though, so I didn't really mind it a bit.

I.am.so.jealous .  Enjoy!


----------



## barbaraann

I am a Wyndham owner, and I just booked a 2 bedroom unit for April the 12th, for one week.  I stayed at this Resort back in August of 2009.  It appears they have added some stuff since then. 

Can anyone answer this question.  Is there now a restaurant, and a convenience store?  Last time we were there, we did not spend much time at the resort, because it was a mostly Disney vacation.  This time, that might be much different.


----------



## DCTooTall

barbaraann said:


> I am a Wyndham owner, and I just booked a 2 bedroom unit for April the 12th, for one week.  I stayed at this Resort back in August of 2009.  It appears they have added some stuff since then.
> 
> Can anyone answer this question.  Is there now a restaurant, and a convenience store?  Last time we were there, we did not spend much time at the resort, because it was a mostly Disney vacation.  This time, that might be much different.



I think the 2 pool bars and the little shop in the main lobby were there in 2009 when I went.

Last year the Grande opened,   which added another couple restaurants to the property.

The Hilton/Waldorf has opened across the street from the Grande which also has some nice places to eat.  (Easy enough to just walk thru the grande and cross the street to the Hilton/Waldorf)


----------



## harvey

nancy155 said:


> I know the restrooms by Tower 4 pool/lazy river had showers in the womens, so I would assume the same for men's.



There are men and women's shower rooms in the main check-in tower.  They are all the way to the right as you come out the doors to the pool area.  Very nice.  We used them after checking-in while we waited for our unit to be ready.


----------



## barbaraann

What is this Grande That I have been reading about?


----------



## artemis4

DCTooTall said:


> I think the 2 pool bars and the little shop in the main lobby were there in 2009 when I went.
> 
> Last year the Grande opened,   which added another couple restaurants to the property.
> 
> The Hilton/Waldorf has opened across the street from the Grande which also has some nice places to eat.  (Easy enough to just walk thru the grande and cross the street to the Hilton/Waldorf)



There is a little convenience store with limited supplies in the lobby of the main building.  

For restaurants, we had a wonderful date night dinner at Deep Blu in the the Grand hotel.  The food was great.  We ordered from the prix fixe menu for September's Orlando Magical Dining event, and it truly was a good deal.  I'm still dreaming of the mango caviar that was on my dessert!  

We also at a dinner at the Back Bay Pool Bar & Grill at the Grand on our arrival day.  The burgers were very good and absolutely huge, but the food wasn't worth the price in my opinion ($15/burger & fries).  We were going to eat somewhere on Apopka Vineland that night, but time got away from us, so we ate at the resort.  It was the one meal of the trip my husband is complaining about because he feels we paid too much, and I do agree.

The Grand is a hotel that is in between towers 6 and 3, IIRC.


----------



## Upatnoon

barbaraann said:


> What is this Grande That I have been reading about?


The Wyndham Grand hotel is located in the same complex as Bonnet Creek. It's a regular deluxe hotel, not a timeshare resort like the rest of the resort.

Even if you are staying in the time-share resort you can enjoy the Grand's restaurants and pool.


----------



## DCTooTall

barbaraann said:


> What is this Grande That I have been reading about?





Upatnoon said:


> The Wyndham Grand hotel is located in the same complex as Bonnet Creek. It's a regular deluxe hotel, not a timeshare resort like the rest of the resort.
> 
> Even if you are staying in the time-share resort you can enjoy the Grand's restaurants and pool.



http://www.wyndhamgrandorlando.com/

As they mentioned,  it's the new hotel on the resort property.  The pricing is not as good as what you can rent one of the timeshare units for,   and you must pay both a resort fee and parking fee on top of your nightly rate.   The biggest advantage of the hotel though is that it brought with it several nice amenaties to the resort that you can still access that financially aren't viable at a timeshare resort,   such as a full service spa,  and 2 new restaurants.   There is also a quick counter place in the hotel lobby you can get starbucks coffee,  pastries, and I believe Ice Cream from.


----------



## am12pm

I just got the following note in my Guest Confirmation:

Please note: Starting September 24, 2012 Wyndham Bonnet Creek is renovating the main pool area.
This project is expected to last approximately six weeks. During this time, sections of the main pool
area will be open for guests to enjoy.

Which pool is considered the Main Pool?

Anyone currently or recently onsite that can elaborate on this renovation?


----------



## DCTooTall

am12pm said:


> I just got the following note in my Guest Confirmation:
> 
> Please note: Starting September 24, 2012 Wyndham Bonnet Creek is renovating the main pool area.
> This project is expected to last approximately six weeks. During this time, sections of the main pool
> area will be open for guests to enjoy.
> 
> Which pool is considered the Main Pool?
> 
> Anyone currently or recently onsite that can elaborate on this renovation?



the Main Pool is the one behind the Main Building (the checkin lobby and activity center).  

I'm not sure what the renovation is and I don't arrive for a little over the week to check it out.

Considering this is the oldest pool at the property,   it could be anything from a relatively simple resurfacing/resealing of the pool and it's surrounding....   To maybe even a more involved "plussing" of the pool area to add more theming and shade to the area.   Currently the Main Pool and the Pool at Tower 3 are very 'plain' and traditional compared to the ones at Towers 4, 5, and 6 which have varying levels of thematic elements within the pool area (the Fort and the Pirate ship)


----------



## am12pm

DCTooTall said:


> the Main Pool is the one behind the Main Building (the checkin lobby and activity center).
> 
> I'm not sure what the renovation is and I don't arrive for a little over the week to check it out.
> 
> Considering this is the oldest pool at the property,   it could be anything from a relatively simple resurfacing/resealing of the pool and it's surrounding....   To maybe even a more involved "plussing" of the pool area to add more theming and shade to the area.   Currently the Main Pool and the Pool at Tower 3 are very 'plain' and traditional compared to the ones at Towers 4, 5, and 6 which have varying levels of thematic elements within the pool area (the Fort and the Pirate ship)



Can't wait to get your updates from WBC once you're "in residence". 

Here's your list (so far):  

wifi

main pool renovations


----------



## Bellamouse

Checking in TOMORROW and I CAN.NOT.WAIT!!!


----------



## PixieDustFanatic

I'm here now.  The main pool and the two hot tubs are drained, it looks like they are resurfacing around the pool walkway and the edges of the pool including the steps. The lazy river and kids splash area are open.


----------



## snappy

Got back on Tuesday, the lazy river and pool behind the main building was drained last week before our arrival on Sept 27th.  Lots of tiles/bricks being replaced and small piles of sand.  They told me it would be out of service for at least 6 weeks.

I was bummed but it will be nicer as I prefer this lazy river, but it will be nicer when I return so I was not too upset.


----------



## blessedby3

blessedby3 said:


> Does BC have bed rails?  I always get bed rails when we stay on property to put on the bed DD4 uses.   If they do, is there a charge?



I went ahead and called BC because no one had answered this question I posted.  They do not have bedrails....in case anyone else wants to know.  I really liked that they have them at the WDW resorts.  Oh well.....guess I will throw ours in the van.


----------



## laborrn2

OK.... just called WBC to make sure we are "all good" for our stay in Nov and to put a request in for a specific tower.   Was told that 4BR Presidentials are assigned a room at the time the reservation was made (back in January) and that they know what room we are in.  Wanted Tower 6.... am assigned Tower 2.      So.......

Anyone been to Tower 2 lately?  Has it been refurbed?  We are on the 9th floor in an even # room.   Anyone know which "view" that gives (water or parking lot)?  He said it wasn't possible to change the room unless I undo the entire reservation and re-do it.... which is not gonna happen!  

Any info you have would be GREAT!!  Thank you!


----------



## carlamouse

laborrn2 said:


> OK.... just called WBC to make sure we are "all good" for our stay in Nov and to put a request in for a specific tower.   Was told that 4BR Presidentials are assigned a room at the time the reservation was made (back in January) and that they know what room we are in.  Wanted Tower 6.... am assigned Tower 2.      So.......
> 
> Anyone been to Tower 2 lately?  Has it been refurbed?  We are on the 9th floor in an even # room.   Anyone know which "view" that gives (water or parking lot)?  He said it wasn't possible to change the room unless I undo the entire reservation and re-do it.... which is not gonna happen!
> 
> Any info you have would be GREAT!!  Thank you!



If I remember correctly from the old thread, even-numbered rooms in Tower 2 face the lake.  You will most likely have a great view of the fireworks and the lake depending on which Tower 2 wing you are in (West or East).  You'll be close to the bar & pizzaria, mini-golf, volleyball, and playground.  You will also be between pools at the mail bldg. and Tower 3.  I think Tower 2 & 3 were the most recently renovated.


----------



## Chelley00

My mom will need to have some medication refilled while we are on vacation.  Anyone know of the closest Walgreens or CVS or someplace to get it called in?


----------



## nancy155

Chelley00 said:


> My mom will need to have some medication refilled while we are on vacation.  Anyone know of the closest Walgreens or CVS or someplace to get it called in?



When you check in at WBC they will give you a listing of grocery stores with driving directions.  Right across the street from the Publix is a Walgreens.  Very easy to get to.


----------



## wgeo

Does anyone know what time of day they are closing the water slides this month?  I checked the activity sheet and it doesn't list the slides specifically.

I'm trying to decide how to plan our arrival and if the kids will get a chance to use the slides we'll do that first, but if they're already closed we'll just head right over to DTD.

Thanks!


----------



## Malynda1010

Hello all!!

I will be staying at Bonnet creek next year in July with my husband, children and my in-laws.  We reserved a 3 bedroom Presidential suite.  I'm really looking forward to staying in the Presidential suite, but I'm concerned with how high the floor is.  I have a 1 year old and the high floor kind of scares me.  She will never be left unattended, nor is she a rambunctious child. Am I over-reacting, or should I make a room change??  All opinions are welcome!!  Please help!!


----------



## blessedby3

Malynda1010 said:


> Hello all!!
> 
> I will be staying at Bonnet creek next year in July with my husband, children and my in-laws.  We reserved a 3 bedroom Presidential suite.  I'm really looking forward to staying in the Presidential suite, but I'm concerned with how high the floor is.  I have a 1 year old and the high floor kind of scares me.  She will never be left unattended, nor is she a rambunctious child. Am I over-reacting, or should I make a room change??  All opinions are welcome!!  Please help!!



I think I remember reading (in one of these BC threads) that the slider doors are very heavy to move, making it hard for small children to open.  I wouldnt worry...just keep the sliders locked and an eye on the small fry


----------



## SJerseyMommy

Hi everyone! We leave one week from today for Bonnet Creek. It will be our first stay and we are REALLY excited.

Quick question-I believe we will have access to both the gym at BC and also the gym at the Grand Orlando Hotel correct? Does anyone know the gym hours? I'm hoping I have time to get to the gym early and make it to rope drop at the parks.

Thanks!


----------



## wdwmom0f3

Just had to pop in and say that I am so excited because my dad just bought in to  the Wyndham Timeshare program. When they told me All I could think of was Bonnet Creek!!


----------



## nancy155

wdwmom0f3 said:


> Just had to pop in and say that I am so excited because my dad just bought in to  the Wyndham Timeshare program. When they told me All I could think of was Bonnet Creek!!



CONGRATS!!  That is awesome..


----------



## wdwmom0f3

nancy155 said:


> CONGRATS!!  That is awesome..




 That's what I told him!!!  I know he is thinking that we just have Disney on our mind. They plan to use it to travel around but I'm sure we can talk him into a Disney trip before to long.   My mom is a HUGE Disney fan too!!


----------



## Karlzmom

snappy said:


> Got back on Tuesday, the lazy river and pool behind the main building was drained last week before our arrival on Sept 27th.  Lots of tiles/bricks being replaced and small piles of sand.  They told me it would be out of service for at least 6 weeks.
> 
> I was bummed but it will be nicer as I prefer this lazy river, but it will be nicer when I return so I was not too upset.



Ok, I'll display my ignorance.  Is there more than 1 lazy river on property?  We arrive a week from today and will be completely bummed out if the one, and only, lazy river is down for our stay.  It was the feature that really sold me on trying the place.  TIA!


----------



## nancy155

Karlzmom said:


> Ok, I'll display my ignorance.  Is there more than 1 lazy river on property?  We arrive a week from today and will be completely bummed out if the one, and only, lazy river is down for our stay.  It was the feature that really sold me on trying the place.  TIA!



There are two lazy river's.  One behind the main building and one over by tower 4.


----------



## carlbarry

Karlzmom said:


> Ok, I'll display my ignorance.  Is there more than 1 lazy river on property?  We arrive a week from today and will be completely bummed out if the one, and only, lazy river is down for our stay.  It was the feature that really sold me on trying the place.  TIA!



Yes, there is another one, and for my money, better.  It is by the themed area in the newer section.


----------



## laborrn2

Karlzmom said:


> Ok, I'll display my ignorance.  Is there more than 1 lazy river on property?  We arrive a week from today and will be completely bummed out if the one, and only, lazy river is down for our stay.  It was the feature that really sold me on trying the place.  TIA!



I'm pretty sure there are 2 lazy rivers.... 1 at the main bldg (down right now?) and 1 at Tower 5...


----------



## syk731

SJerseyMommy said:


> Quick question-I believe we will have access to both the gym at BC and also the gym at the Grand Orlando Hotel correct? Does anyone know the gym hours? I'm hoping I have time to get to the gym early and make it to rope drop at the parks.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, I'm looking to know this too!  

Also, I'm renting through a friend who is a Wyndham owner.  She sent me "pre-arrival" letters with a confirmation number on it.  I just wanted to confirm that this is all I need to check-in.

Thanks!


----------



## saysay

We are going to WDW next month. I asked 2 people for quotes at WBC and both said nothing available....yet one of them on her web page showed availability in lastminute deals....however it was split.  We are planning on going Friday to Tuesday and the availability showed was the week before through Saturday then another availability starting the Saturday of our trip for a week. Is our friday arrival messing up the ability to stay? We have stayed 4 previous times and I haven't ever arrived on a saturday.

Oh and there is also availability through Hotwire or Expedia at twice the race we usually pay, so just wondering.

Thanks for any insight you can give.

Julie


----------



## Brian Noble

> and also the gym at the Grand Orlando


I'm not sure about this.  I would be a little surprised if the timeshare guests had access, to be honest, but I think the pools are all fair game.  I would call the direct line and see about hours:
Phone: 407-238-3500


----------



## JessB320

SJerseyMommy said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! We leave one week from today for Bonnet Creek. It will be our first stay and we are REALLY excited.
> 
> Quick question-I believe we will have access to both the gym at BC and also the gym at the Grand Orlando Hotel correct? Does anyone know the gym hours? I'm hoping I have time to get to the gym early and make it to rope drop at the parks.
> 
> Thanks!



Yup, we just got back a couple weeks ago. You are welcome to use the gym, pools, even the activity center in the grand. Sorry I can't remember the hours!!


----------



## snappy

saysay said:


> We are going to WDW next month. I asked 2 people for quotes at WBC and both said nothing available....yet one of them on her web page showed availability in lastminute deals....however it was split.  We are planning on going Friday to Tuesday and the availability showed was the week before through Saturday then another availability starting the Saturday of our trip for a week. Is our friday arrival messing up the ability to stay? We have stayed 4 previous times and I haven't ever arrived on a saturday.
> 
> Oh and there is also availability through Hotwire or Expedia at twice the race we usually pay, so just wondering.
> 
> Thanks for any insight you can give.
> 
> Julie



The guy I rent from told me earlier this year that the days to start a reservation are Friday, Saturday and Sunday.  I like the presidential units so he recommended Sunday as the best day to start a vacation.  It must be far easier to secure a reservation on Sunday, but I think it depends on the unit configuration as well. Are you staying in a deluxe 2 bedroom?  Those are the most prevalent units at WBC by far.

Good luck in getting your reservation.


----------



## snappy

carlbarry said:


> Yes, there is another one, and for my money, better.  It is by the themed area in the newer section.



I used to prefer the newer one as well.  But the chairs were upgraded at the lazy river behind the main building a year or so ago.  Also, the one behind building one seems to be larger and quieter to me, and the landscaping is more mature. I think kids would prefer the newer one due to the whole pirate theme, I thought the pirate theme structure blocked views of the lake and the sunset in the evening.  However, I like the bar there just fine.

On occasion they have had a musician playing a guitar near the lazy river behind building one.  Not sure if that is still happening.   It is a very short walk from this lazy river over to buildings 1, 4 and 5, farther walk to buildings 2 and 3. 

You obtain your pool towels from the main building or building 6, but we just check some out when we arrive and turn them in on departure day.


----------



## Peggy5555

carlbarry said:


> Yes, there is another one, and for my money, better.  It is by the themed area in the newer section.



We are here now and staying in Building 5.  The lazy river is great, and the pool is the easy entry.  The main building pool is under construction, but I noticed that they are allowing some people in that lazy pool and the smaller pool.  

I must say that we love building 5.  We arrived on Saturday around 10:00 hoping we could check in early, but we didn't get in our room till 4:00.  Reason so long was I requested a certain type of room.  I requested a high floor with a fireworks view. The registration desk told us to use the facilities while we waited, so we went got our swimsuits out of the car.  There are lockers in the bathrooms by the main pool, and they gave us locks, so we enjoyed the lazy river, the pools etc. while we waited.  Had a nice lunch there and received our room at 4:00.  I must say the wait was well worth it!  We are in room 1586, building 5.  We are on the top floor and the view is fantastic.  Yes, if we look down, we see the top of the garage, but when we sit and look out over the deck we see all of disney, with downtown Orlando in view also.  

It looks like we can almost touch the Epcot ball.  It is much closer than the pictures look.  We can see fireworks from Magic Kingdom and Epcot, with Epcot being so close!  

Building 5 is right out to the lazy river, and a really nice pool.  Also a bar right there.  The BC buses pick up right next to this building, just a short walk through the parking area.  

If you can, request room 1586 in Building 5.  It's a 2 bedroom and on one side there is the housekeeping storage, so no noise beside us on that side and no one above since you are on the top floor.  Also the elevators are fast!

Loving our stay here and will be sure to come back again


----------



## Bellamouse

Just returned Saturday from a week at WBC.  It was our first visit.  It was wonderful.  We were in tower 4, 8th floor.  Our view was of "Epcot" - but I put that in quotes because the 8th floor wasn't really high enough to see over the tops of the trees.  So we saw trees really, for our view.  But we spend most of our time at the parks, so the view wasn't absolutely critical to us.

The room was fantastic.  No ripped furniture, super clean, had absoutely everything we needed.   Beds were pretty comfortable.  The only thing I didn't like (and this is really minor) were the shower heads.  That awful water saving spray that feels like needles coming down on you.  And I also hate Florida water - it makes my hair and scalp smell and feel funny.  But that's not WBC fault 

We loved the property in general as well.  Spent one of our days just using the pools/lazy rivers/bars.  Just a gorgeous property.  The pirate pool was the most fun - they had a disc jockey playing music and tons of activities for the kids - hula hoop contest, water balloon toss, etc.  So fun.  I think it was a salt water pool as well.

We were able to use the lazy river at the main building even though the regular pool there is under construction. 

The pool near the mini golf course and pizza bar was the most boring.  We didn't spend much time there.  We liked the pool near building 5 the most - the one with the zero entry and lazy river.  It was the most shaded and peaceful.   

We will definitely be back to this property.  The proximity to everything and value just cannot be beat.


----------



## nancy155

As a previous poster noted regarding the elevators.  That too is one thing I was HIGHLY impressed with was the speed of the elevators never really ever having to wait on one.  I have never had this type an experience at any other place or building.


----------



## artemis4

nancy155 said:


> As a previous poster noted regarding the elevators.  That too is one thing I was HIGHLY impressed with was the speed of the elevators never really ever having to wait on one.  I have never had this type an experience at any other place or building.



We commented on this during our stay as well.  Those were some speedy elevators!


----------



## klledoux

We loved it!  We chose WBC because we are total brats and want more space for our money.  We have a 6yo and 4yo and my husband and I like to put them in bed and unwind.  After much back and forth about staying at a WDW resort, the transportation and missing out on the free dining plan, we went with WBC.

We had a 9 night stay through Vacation Strategies, everything was smooth.  It was so much nicer than I had imagined!  We were in 1809 Tower 6.  It was a pool view, great location, elevators were super fast, staff was friendly and helpful.

The unit was gorgeous, my husband was wowed!

A few side notes;
The water really is harsh!  We are from MA, and the moment I ran a faucet or the shower it would smell funny to me.  My hair never lathered and my complexion was a wreck by the time I left!  For you ladies out there, invest in some FrizzEase!  I have never considered my hair frizzy but out that water with the humidity down there and voila, your hair is a wreck!

We never had to override the AC even with 95 degree humid weather, it would kick on immediately after we entered and was very efficient.

WiFi was never a problem, no issues connecting, with speed or with getting dropped.

One of the few things I have to pick on is it would be great if the exterior doors had deadbolts, my kids are not wanderers but unlocking the entry door and pulling on the handle would have gotten them out.  The unit is so big, really we felt like we each had our own wing, the thought of the kids wandering scared me a tiny bit!  We brought a monitor with us and kept the bedroom doors open.  The door to the balcony ws the same but much more difficult to open, even for me!

Went to Publix for food shopping, not too much more expensive than my area grocer.

We rented a car and drove everywhere, we are the sort of people who like to be in charge of our destiny.  The shuttle schedule seemed great though.  The only PITA was MK.  You have to park, then take a shuttle to the monrail or ferry, then get into MK.

We rented strollers from Kingdom Strollers, they were awesome to work with!  Always a fast reply, free parents console, cooler bag and rain canopy.

It rained a little every day and washed us out 2 full nights, of course it was the 2 nights we did MNSSHP, but we made the best of us: )

To sum it up we loved the WBC, loved our trip to Disney and want to stay 9-10 full days next time so we can enjoy the resort more!


----------



## SJerseyMommy

Thanks for the review klledoux!!  I can't wait to get there.

I have a question about the jogging path around the property (for anyone who can answer). Is it well-lit?? The fitness center doesn't open until 7am and I'd like to get a run in early so we can hit rope drop at the parks. Will I feel safe running the path in the dark??

Also, which grocery store does everyone recommend?? I've heard of Publix and Walmart in the area. Does one have better produce/selection?? Thank you!!


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

Walmart has a slighly lower price schedule and a liquor outlet, as well as, a good selection across the board. However Publix has a better meat and superior seafood department. Fresh seafood including sushi, crab and great shrimp/fish. The have a very good deli with made on the spot subs and a good variety of different packaged sides. Produce is something I would give to Publix. Usually a very good selection and fresher offerings. They are about equally priced in that department . Both stores are close and we usually pick the best of both worlds.


----------



## SJerseyMommy

SYLVESTER7577 said:


> Walmart has a slighly lower price schedule and a liquor outlet, as well as, a good selection across the board. However Publix has a better meat and superior seafood department. Fresh seafood including sushi, crab and great shrimp/fish. The have a very good deli with made on the spot subs and a good variety of different packaged sides. Produce is something I would give to Publix. Usually a very good selection and fresher offerings. They are about equally priced in that department . Both stores are close and we usually pick the best of both worlds.



Great! Thank you so much!


----------



## southbound

SJerseyMommy said:


> Thanks for the review klledoux!!  I can't wait to get there.
> 
> I have a question about the jogging path around the property (for anyone who can answer). Is it well-lit?? The fitness center doesn't open until 7am and I'd like to get a run in early so we can hit rope drop at the parks. Will I feel safe running the path in the dark??
> 
> Also, which grocery store does everyone recommend?? I've heard of Publix and Walmart in the area. Does one have better produce/selection?? Thank you!!




Hi there...  there is also a Whole Foods Market not far from WBC.  I'm definitely heading there to check it out.  My sister-in-law raves about it when she's down south!  Might be a little pricier, I'm not sure...  Just thought you would like one more option.


----------



## southbound

Finally got my timing right and called WBC and they have confirmed our reservation and I put in a room request and the lady couldn't have been nicer.  I know it's only a request, and to be honest...  it won't matter if we don't get it.  We are going to have a fabulous Disney Vacation and won't be in the room enough for it to spoil our stay one little bit.  

So very excited to finally get down there and see this amazing resort that everyone has raved about.  I've been planning this trip by myself (hubby has no interest in planning anything) for 8 months now and I can't thank everyone enough for posting all the great tips and information about this resort.  

It's almost time for the 'happy dance'   LOL


----------



## EPCOTatNight

southbound said:
			
		

> Hi there...  there is also a Whole Foods Market not far from WBC.  I'm definitely heading there to check it out.  My sister-in-law raves about it when she's down south!  Might be a little pricier, I'm not sure...  Just thought you would like one more option.



My wife would LOVE that. She loves Whole Foods and my son likes their pizza.


----------



## SJerseyMommy

southbound said:


> Hi there...  there is also a Whole Foods Market not far from WBC.  I'm definitely heading there to check it out.  My sister-in-law raves about it when she's down south!  Might be a little pricier, I'm not sure...  Just thought you would like one more option.



Even better!! YAY! thank you!


----------



## rak5701

Is the new WiFi available in your unit or do you need to be in the lobby. My FIL has an online conference to attend while we are there. Last time we were there, they didn't have WiFi yet.


----------



## chimilady

southbound said:


> Hi there...  there is also a Whole Foods Market not far from WBC.  I'm definitely heading there to check it out.  My sister-in-law raves about it when she's down south!  Might be a little pricier, I'm not sure...  Just thought you would like one more option.



I have to say, this makes convincing my family to stay here next time so much easier!!!  We're gluten free, so it's not always easy to find food at regular supermarkets.  WF has an excellent selection and while it will be a bit pricier, it's still way cheaper than eating out or in the parks.


----------



## chimilady

Little OT, I was just reading a thread about what do you cook in your crockpot and now it's gone.  someone did comment "This will get moved to the cooking board."    Does anyone know where one might find that cooking board?


----------



## carlbarry

Dunno.  Can't even find my ironing board.


----------



## Lindateddy

We are on the last night of a five night stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek, and all in all it was a pretty good trip!  We have a two bedroom deluxe in tower four, fourth floor.  We can see the fireworks from our balcony, although it is a parking lot view during the day.
Our unit is nice, not really updated, but still totally usable.  Plus we are close to everything!  This was a Disney/ Universal vacation, and we were close enough to both to make it very easy (we did get a rental car)
There's a small pool right outside our building door, and a lazy river about 30 feet away.  It looks like a big property, but it wasn't really hard to get around by foot, and the pirate pool was really quite close.  You have to check out pool towels, but other than that no real inconveniences.  It was nice to have the parking garage to keep the car in so it wasn't so hot when we'd comeback to it in daylight

The only issue we had was with their restaurant, Tescadoro's (I think, don't quote me). They are really quite expensive ($14 for a hamburger, wow!). But we went there our first night in because we were tired and didn't want to cook.  We ordered (three cheeseburgers and a fruit plate for my nephew, plus artichoke and spinach dip appetizer) and asked for the fruit plate and app to come out ASAP.  45 minutes later we were still waiting.  When we finally got someone to bring us our food, they were extremely rude, saying it was our waitress' first night in this restaurant.  I'm all for being patient, but if you can't get a fruit plate out in 45 minutes then there is just something wrong, regardless of circumstance.  Then when we asked for a box for leftover food, it was all thrown into the same one, fruit, hamburgers, and all.  When we complained at the front desk they didn't seem to care too much.  Definitely avoid this place if possible.

All in all it was a great time, though.  Really enjoyed ourselves, generally nice resort, just a great family week.  We booked through Vacation Strategy, $735 for five nights, 10/7 through 10/12.  Would definitely recommend Bonnet Creek to everyone, so much fun!


----------



## rak5701

Is the new WiFi available in your unit or do you need to be in the lobby? My FIL has an online conference to attend while we are there. Last time we were there, they didn't have WiFi yet.


----------



## Lori444

Hi everybody.  This will be our second trip to WBC.  Last time was two years ago and it was fantastic!  We are very excited to return.

That being said, things have changed in the last two years with the addition of the new Wyndham Grand hotel.  I have read here that you can use their pool as well...

Does anybody know if this is true?  How do you get in, show your room key?  Is the pool nice? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bellamouse

rak5701 said:


> Is the new WiFi available in your unit or do you need to be in the lobby? My FIL has an online conference to attend while we are there. Last time we were there, they didn't have WiFi yet.



We were just there last week.   From what I understand, the WiFi is available everywhere now, but I brought my laptop and I used a hardwire to the port on the telephone in the kitchen.  I don't like public WiFi anyway.  So your FIL might be better with that option just because the connection will likely be better than any WiFi anyway.  But I do think they made WiFi available throughout the whole property now.  HTH.


----------



## syk731

We leave in 2.5 weeks and I have some questions I hope someone can help me with!

Is the hard-wired internet available only from the phone in the kitchen, or from all the phones in the suites, including the ones in the bedrooms?

Does Tower 4 have new furniture yet?  I understand that Towers 1, 2, and 3 have new furniture and Towers 5 and 6 are the newest anyway, so their furniture is overall in good shape.  Is that right?

It is most important for us to have a quiet room.  As I understand, there is potentially more noise from pool facing rooms - is that right?  Are parking-lot facing rooms more likely to be quiet?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Peggy5555

Back home now from a week at Bonnet Creek.  We had a wonderful stay, and no issues to really speak of.  Had to wait a while for our room, but we had arrived early and I had requested a high floor with fireworks view.  We were in Tower 5, top floor (1586).  We loved sitting on the balcony watching the fireworks from MK and Epcot every night!  The furniture was in good shape and the beds were decent.  Can't say that the couch bed was really that comfortable, but what couch bed is?  DD and SIL slept on it and they survived   The king bed was comfortable and the 2 full size beds were fine.  Like others have posted the shower heads aren't that great, but adequate.  Had to just rinse our hair a little longer.  

The bus shuttle to the parks worked out great for us.  Most of the time, they were on time taking us to the parks and picking us up.  I would advise to get there about 10 minutes before it's time to depart.  They do fill the buses all the way, with people standing all the way to the front after the seats are filled.  The pickup is at building 1 and building 6.  (Which was only a short walk from building 5 for us).  

My family truly enjoyed the lazy river which was right out the door of building 5.  There was also a zero entry pool, and a hot tub nearby.  When getting your pool towels, they will request your room number, so be sure to turn them back in when someone is there, so they can take it off your room.  We just kept ours all week, through in the dryer in the room, then turned them back in before we left.

All my adult children stayed with us and all had various electronics such as laptops, IPhones, Kindles, etc.  No one used the hard line, and No one complained of not getting any reception.

We really couldn't find anything to complain about at Bonnet Creek!  We truly loved our stay and will stay there again on our next Orlando visit!  I do wish there was a way that we could pass on our items we didn't use to other visitors.  I had a couple of Entertainment Coupon Books I had purchased along with some Restaurant.Com coupons.  I gave the coupons and one book to a family I saw checking in on our last day.  The other book, I left on the counter as you come into the building.  I hope someone was able to use it, instead of it getting thrown away.  

I would highly recommend anyone to stay at BCR.  We loved it!  Oh, and we booked our stay with Vacation Strategies too!


----------



## blessedby3

Peggy5555 said:


> Back home now from a week at Bonnet Creek.  We had a wonderful stay, and no issues to really speak of.  Had to wait a while for our room, but we had arrived early and I had requested a high floor with fireworks view.  We were in Tower 5, top floor (1586).  We loved sitting on the balcony watching the fireworks from MK and Epcot every night!  The furniture was in good shape and the beds were decent.  Can't say that the couch bed was really that comfortable, but what couch bed is?  DD and SIL slept on it and they survived   The king bed was comfortable and the 2 full size beds were fine.  Like others have posted the shower heads aren't that great, but adequate.  Had to just rinse our hair a little longer.
> 
> The bus shuttle to the parks worked out great for us.  Most of the time, they were on time taking us to the parks and picking us up.  I would advise to get there about 10 minutes before it's time to depart.  They do fill the buses all the way, with people standing all the way to the front after the seats are filled.  The pickup is at building 1 and building 6.  (Which was only a short walk from building 5 for us).
> 
> My family truly enjoyed the lazy river which was right out the door of building 5.  There was also a zero entry pool, and a hot tub nearby.  When getting your pool towels, they will request your room number, so be sure to turn them back in when someone is there, so they can take it off your room.  We just kept ours all week, through in the dryer in the room, then turned them back in before we left.
> 
> All my adult children stayed with us and all had various electronics such as laptops, IPhones, Kindles, etc.  No one used the hard line, and No one complained of not getting any reception.
> 
> We really couldn't find anything to complain about at Bonnet Creek!  We truly loved our stay and will stay there again on our next Orlando visit!  I do wish there was a way that we could pass on our items we didn't use to other visitors.  I had a couple of Entertainment Coupon Books I had purchased along with some Restaurant.Com coupons.  I gave the coupons and one book to a family I saw checking in on our last day.  The other book, I left on the counter as you come into the building.  I hope someone was able to use it, instead of it getting thrown away.
> 
> I would highly recommend anyone to stay at BCR.  We loved it!  Oh, and we booked our stay with Vacation Strategies too!



Thanks for the great report!  We are leaving in 4 days for BC and we rented through VS too


----------



## blessedby3

Double Post


----------



## southbound

So far, this resort is pretty amazing!  The lady who checked us in was super nice, parking pass lady was nice and did not push anything. We did check the lowest income, which she questioned, but I told her I didn't work and she smiled and sent us on our merry way. Unplugged the phones just in case!  One thing I want to mention, I brought mini portable speakers to listen to music and then found a little Sony stereo here that plays pretty much everything!  Just make sure you bring your own audio cable as I didn't see one!  Can't wait to watch the fireworks from our balcony tonight!


----------



## blessedby3

southbound said:


> So far, this resort is pretty amazing!  The lady who checked us in was super nice, parking pass lady was nice and did not push anything. We did check the lowest income, which she questioned, but I told her I didn't work and she smiled and sent us on our merry way. Unplugged the phones just in case!  One thing I want to mention, I brought mini portable speakers to listen to music and then found a little Sony stereo here that plays pretty much everything!  Just make sure you bring your own audio cable as I didn't see one!  Can't wait to watch the fireworks from our balcony tonight!



I cant believe that she would question you on your income!!!  Unbelieveable!  This is the one part I am dreading...the parking pass desk.  What did she actually say to you?  I guess I could just check that and then tell her its none of her business if she questions me


----------



## patti424

I'm sorry if this has been asked before, I'm new to the forums and there is quite a lot of information to sift through. I'm looking at planning a December trip with my family, kids are 2 and 3. Are there bed rails available? If so, is there an additional cost?

Thanks so much! I love this forum and am highly considering Bonnet Creek...


----------



## Bellamouse

blessedby3 said:


> I cant believe that she would question you on your income!!!  Unbelieveable!  This is the one part I am dreading...the parking pass desk.  What did she actually say to you?  I guess I could just check that and then tell her its none of her business if she questions me



This is my thought.  I try not to lie ever, so checking the "wrong" box on the paper was something I really didn't want to do.  But then it dawned on me that there is no law anywhere that says I have to disclose how much I make to ANYONE except the IRS.   They cannot demand that info, no matter how much they hound you about it.  

When we were just there, we went with another couple (they are not married), and the woman is unemployed.  So we sent her to the desk so she could honestly answer that she had no income  .  We shared a car so we only needed one parking pass.  

But should we ever go again (and we will), I will just grit my teeth and tell them that I am under absolutely no obligation to disclose ANYTHING personal to them, whatsoever.  It may be a struggle/hassle, but we enjoyed the property so much, I think it will be worth it.  We really did LOVE WBC.


----------



## blessedby3

patti424 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked before, I'm new to the forums and there is quite a lot of information to sift through. I'm looking at planning a December trip with my family, kids are 2 and 3. Are there bed rails available? If so, is there an additional cost?
> 
> Thanks so much! I love this forum and am highly considering Bonnet Creek...



I asked this same question a while back, and got no answer...so I called WBC directly.  The answer was no, so I will be bringing my own rail.  That is what I liked about WDW resorts...I didnt have to bring them.


----------



## suerob

Does WBC provide shuttle service for Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party? If so, does  anyone know the times?


----------



## artemis4

Bellamouse said:


> But should we ever go again (and we will), I will just grit my teeth and tell them that I am under absolutely no obligation to disclose ANYTHING personal to them, whatsoever.  It may be a struggle/hassle, but we enjoyed the property so much, I think it will be worth it.  We really did LOVE WBC.



I did not check a box when there last month because our income is no one's business other than the IRS. There was no problem at all. I was not questioned on income or my failure to check the box.  The guy did ask conversationally about what I did as I filled out the form, and we talked about real estate.  (We are realtors.) He gave me my pass, and I went on my way.


----------



## Small1029

We are travelling to WBC for the 1st time on 10/31.  We normally stay at Marriott Harbour Lakes but the prices werent what we were used to.  We originally booked at Sheraton Vistana because looking online at WBC it was way more expensive.  I kept waiting for the prices to go down or for a special from wyndham and no luck.  I saw about VS, et all a little late but Ken Price was able to help me. I'm already paid and have my confirmation letters...do I really need to call to verify my resi?  He and Denise have said they are calling to put in my request and get my resi #s linked together so I stay in one room the entire time 

We will be checking in late around 10pm or so...will we still be able to get a parking pass then or will they make me come back in the morning to get it and go through the hard sell?  I plan to just unplug the phone.  Anyone that needs to get a hold of us in an emergency will call one of our cell phones.

We have a 2 bdrm deluxe...we are requesting a high floor in either towers 5 or 6 but overall getting a high floor in any bldg is most important.  Is there one bldg I should absolutely stay away from?

I'm so excited to be going to WBC.  I've read so many great things about it.  Only a few more weeks and we'll be there.  BTW this is our first non-disney vacation...we are going to be hanging out at WBC and may spend 1 day at US.  We've been to WDW 4 times in 3 years so my husband said not this year...we'll see if my kids beg if he gives in


----------



## southbound

blessedby3 said:


> I cant believe that she would question you on your income!!!  Unbelieveable!  This is the one part I am dreading...the parking pass desk.  What did she actually say to you?  I guess I could just check that and then tell her its none of her business if she questions me





I think the only reason she questioned it was because we're from Canada and she asked about it being the right amount in US dollars. She was very nice about it and wasn't pushy at all. I did not feel bad about lying, as my hubby would have been annoyed if they bothered us while on vacation. 

So far everyone has been fantastic at this resort and I would definitely come back here. Watching the fireworks from the balcony is pretty cool, and our little girl thinks this is the best place in the world!


----------



## chrystined

Hello all!! We are checking in on sat. We had a split reservation and got the first two nights at the grand orlando next door. Cant wait to see both properties really!  First time at disneyworld and super excited!! We leave thurs morning!! I wanted to see if there's anyone who has any leftover non perishables or coupons ect. I'd be happy to take them. I know there is a bonnet creek pay it forward thread but I wasn't able to get a bin as we did our whole plan in 30 days! We saved a ton of money though and are on such a tight budget. As we all are!  So anyhow we check in the 20th and leave the 25th. So if anyone would like to leave us anything please let me know by PM. Also I will be happy to leave what I dont use if someone is coming in the 25th please pm me and we can set it up!


----------



## canadadoug

If you are concerned about the parking pass process, do what we did. Nothing. You don't need it. We were there a week in march and no one cared or asked for it. We didn't get one. Just ignore them and dont even go to the desk. It's your vacation on your time. I think they called the room once and asked to come down to talk about time shares. I told them I'd go but never I never did.


----------



## patti424

blessedby3 said:


> I asked this same question a while back, and got no answer...so I called WBC directly.  The answer was no, so I will be bringing my own rail.  That is what I liked about WDW resorts...I didnt have to bring them.



Thank you!


----------



## patti424

I've been enjoying reading these threads, the information is insanely plentiful. I do have a few questions:

1) what building would you request for a 2 and 3yo? Our trip is in December, so I can't imagine we will be using the pool much, or will we? I think my son would love the mini golf and my husband and I would love a fireworks view.

2)is it unusual that VS said there are not rooms available for my dates and yet there is availability for VU

3) I am also considering the Sheraton vista a villages or even embassy suites, any comparisons?

Thanks!


----------



## auchs8

I have been reading these posts for quite a long while now and the information was so helpful that I joined.  

We are checking in on Nov 1st and will be at the Nov 2nd MNSSHP. It is my DD and DS's first time along with my mother-in-law's first time.  My DW and my mother are going as well.  We have two units, both two bedrooms, and my first request was for the units to be as close as possible.  At very least the same tower.  

Has anyone ever done this before?  Was WBC accommodating?  

Thanks in advance for your information.


----------



## auchs8

Patti 424...I can answer the pool question...they are heated, and I have been in the area twice at the beginning of December.  We could have used the pools, but didn't.  It was in the mid to upper 70s during the day most days.  According to allearsnet.com the average high in December is 73 and the average low is 53.  I don't know if this is swimming weather for you, but hopefully this helps answer the pool part of the question.


----------



## Bellamouse

auchs8 said:


> I have been reading these posts for quite a long while now and the information was so helpful that I joined.
> 
> We are checking in on Nov 1st and will be at the Nov 2nd MNSSHP. It is my DD and DS's first time along with my mother-in-law's first time.  My DW and my mother are going as well.  We have two units, both two bedrooms, and my first request was for the units to be as close as possible.  At very least the same tower.
> 
> Has anyone ever done this before?  Was WBC accommodating?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your information.



Yes, we just did this a few weeks ago and they were TOTALLY accomodating.  We were two adult couples with no kids, and so it wasn't even super important that we be right next to each other - we just asked to be "near" - as in the same building or something - we just didn't want to be spread far across the property from each other.  They managed to find us adjacent rooms anyway, which was very nice. 

I found the staff to be very helpful and willing to get us what we wanted in general.  That said, I went in with a big smile and a polite request, not a "demand" and I expressed my gratitude for getting us just what we wanted.   But I'm of the mindset that you get more bees with honey than with vinegar  

I'm sure most people are nice too but we saw enough "nasty customers" while on this vacation that DH and I had to shake our heads.    

This is off topic but while picking up our rental car, there was a woman next to us at the counter getting her car and the agent she was working with was very polite and said "Ok, Mrs. so and so - here is your paperwork" and before he could finish his sentence, she cut him off angrily, "It's MS!  I am a MS, not a MRS!  I take it PERSONALLY that you call me a MRS!  And continued to shout and make a scene because the poor agent made the mistake of calling her Mrs.   .   That was just one of many "crazy" people we saw on our trip this year....


----------



## sksjasams

Can anyone please compare the rooms in these two buildings for me?  
Anyone have experience in both?  
Just wondering if the rooms in the main building have been renovated.  
Which building is better?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## dadschum

I know the Master has a king bed.  what size beds to the other bedrooms have? Are they big enough to sleep 2 adults comfortably without feeling like your invading the other person's sleeping space. 

Thank you!


----------



## luckychance

> I know the Master has a king bed. what size beds to the other bedrooms have? Are they big enough to sleep 2 adults comfortably without feeling like your invading the other person's sleeping space.
> 
> Thank you!



We just got back from Bonnet Creek last week and our 3 br had a king bed, a queen bed and two full size beds.  Anytime we have had a two br we always had a king bed and the 2nd br had two full size.  Hope that helps!


----------



## auchs8

Bellamouse said:


> Yes, we just did this a few weeks ago and they were TOTALLY accomodating.  We were two adult couples with no kids, and so it wasn't even super important that we be right next to each other - we just asked to be "near" - as in the same building or something - we just didn't want to be spread far across the property from each other.  They managed to find us adjacent rooms anyway, which was very nice.
> 
> I found the staff to be very helpful and willing to get us what we wanted in general.  That said, I went in with a big smile and a polite request, not a "demand" and I expressed my gratitude for getting us just what we wanted.   But I'm of the mindset that you get more bees with honey than with vinegar
> 
> I'm sure most people are nice too but we saw enough "nasty customers" while on this vacation that DH and I had to shake our heads.
> 
> This is off topic but while picking up our rental car, there was a woman next to us at the counter getting her car and the agent she was working with was very polite and said "Ok, Mrs. so and so - here is your paperwork" and before he could finish his sentence, she cut him off angrily, "It's MS!  I am a MS, not a MRS!  I take it PERSONALLY that you call me a MRS!  And continued to shout and make a scene because the poor agent made the mistake of calling her Mrs.   .   That was just one of many "crazy" people we saw on our trip this year....



Thanks Bellamouse for the information.  I don't care about a view as much as being close to each other.  My first request was proximity, then at least one room with a fireworks view.

About the off topic...As for people being "crazy", I never ever start out as the bad cop.  I don't care how bad my day is, I try not to get angry.  Unless I'm accused of something...

On a trip to Atlantic city for the weekend with my wife, we discovered that a previous occupant had urinated in the bed.  The mattress was not wet to touch, but after laying in it for 5 minutes it was obvious.  Long story short, the first hotel personnel to arrive were from housekeeping, and they started searching our room.  I asked what they were doing, and they insisted we had a child with us in the room.  I politely informed them that we didn't have children (it was before our kids were born).  They kept searching.  The managers told us they would move us to a different room.  It took an  hour, and they told us they they confirmed that we did not have children with us.  I asked what they meant by that, and was told that they reviewed security footage from when we checked in, and each time we returned to the room.  That upset me a bit, and I said to the manager something along the lines of...my word means nothing when I tell you I don't have children to the point you involved your security team to verify, but you fully believe I wouldn't urinate in the bed for fun?  He ended eye contact, and a different manager ushered us to our new room  We were upgraded to a suite (which was a totally different adventure), given a $100 refund on the room, and a gift card for dinner at one of the hotel restaurants.  

I also typically try to be on my best behavior and mind my manners, but sometimes... sometimes you have to take a stand.  When my wife was 8 months pregnant with our first child we visited the Baltimore aquarium on a Saturday.  It was a busy day, but nothing too bad.  Most of the patrons were smoothly flowing from one exhibit to another almost as if we were in a queue.  Most of the adults would stand away from the exhibit to let children up to the glass for a view of the occupants.  I say most because there was one family who didn't feel they needed to wait, or rather one wife/mother.  The first time I noticed her was when she speed walked past me and forced herself upon another couple who was looking at a tiny exhibit.  No "excuse me", no apology, but this overwhelming feeling the she deserved to be there.  The couple slid out of her way and she called her daughter (around 10 years old) over to see as well.  The couple moved to the next exhibit, but as we were in a free form queue, they were always nearby.  I witnessed the woman do this a few more times to different people, including children.  I was unaware at the time, but I was the next target.  I am 6'2" and around 230, and I have very good balance, so for an average sized woman to knock me into my pregnant wife, there has to be some force behind it.  I turned around and stared at her angrily.  She didn't notice, but her daughter did.  Over the next few exhibits I heard her daughter requesting to wait their turn to see the exhibit, but the requests fell on deaf ears.  The final straw for me was when she pushed through an elderly woman with a walker.  The next exhibit was large, there was plenty of room, and you could be right against the glass.  Again this woman pushed her way to the glass going through that first couple again.  They moved over a bit against the glass so there was a little bit of room between them.  I looked at my wife and said...I'm going to do something, and it might embarrass you, so I understand if you want to stand away from me.  She moved to the rear of the room asking me not to do anything because karma would catch up with her.  I told my wife that maybe I was karma.  I turned, and as if the sea of people had parted just for me, I had a straight line to her.  I swiftly crossed the area, loudly proclaimed that I had never seen a (insert one of the species in the exhibit) and threw myself against the glass as if I was an over-eager child/hockey player.  The collateral damage I could feel as the left side of the rude woman was pressed and held against the glass for a good couple of seconds.  I heard her tell me that was rude as she walked away.  I turned and looked at her daughter, gave a wink and a smirk, and she smiled back as if she was glad it happened.  The woman's husband stared at me and nodded his head a few times.  From my left I heard the guy in the first couple say "good job".  Most of the people in the area were smiling or giggling as they had all seen her wrath.  We didn't see her again until the dolphin show when they walked towards us on the stairs.  I watched her as they got closer and she saw me.  I grinned, and she looked away.  

As I said, I usually don't get angry.  However, if someone else decides to get "crazy", sometimes a subtle or not so subtle reminder is all anyone needs.


----------



## kimski25

Bellamouse said:
			
		

> Yes, we just did this a few weeks ago and they were TOTALLY accomodating.  We were two adult couples with no kids, and so it wasn't even super important that we be right next to each other - we just asked to be "near" - as in the same building or something - we just didn't want to be spread far across the property from each other.  They managed to find us adjacent rooms anyway, which was very nice.
> 
> I found the staff to be very helpful and willing to get us what we wanted in general.  That said, I went in with a big smile and a polite request, not a "demand" and I expressed my gratitude for getting us just what we wanted.   But I'm of the mindset that you get more bees with honey than with vinegar
> 
> I'm sure most people are nice too but we saw enough "nasty customers" while on this vacation that DH and I had to shake our heads.
> 
> This is off topic but while picking up our rental car, there was a woman next to us at the counter getting her car and the agent she was working with was very polite and said "Ok, Mrs. so and so - here is your paperwork" and before he could finish his sentence, she cut him off angrily, "It's MS!  I am a MS, not a MRS!  I take it PERSONALLY that you call me a MRS!  And continued to shout and make a scene because the poor agent made the mistake of calling her Mrs.   .   That was just one of many "crazy" people we saw on our trip this year....



I called and put in my request for tomorrow and they said no problem. They called back a few days later and said they were doing some work in that area and if we wanted to switch. My hubby said Ill ak my wife and call you back if we want a change. They then called back 5 minutes later and wanted to tell us that there wouldnt be any noise or disruptions in that tower so it should be fine. Sooo, Id say they are pretty accomidating. Ill let you know tomorrow.


----------



## chunet

I'll be staying at the bonnet creek in a few weeks, the only issue is we are arriving a day after our scheduled booking. When I called to make BC aware, they stated that reservations are held for 24hrs so not to worry about it. I would hate to show up and find out our reservation is gone. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## SHammett

blessedby3 said:


> I cant believe that she would question you on your income!!!  Unbelieveable!  This is the one part I am dreading...the parking pass desk.  What did she actually say to you?  I guess I could just check that and then tell her its none of her business if she questions me



I was questioned about my income on our last visit in August. She asked if we knew the owners and when I replied it was someone my husband works with, she asked what he does. I replied that he's a contractor. Then when I checked the lowest income, she handed it back and said, "this means TOTAL household income". I smiled and said, "that's it!". I then had to run to the car to get my husband's license so they could copy it (something I wasn't comfortable with, but she insisted they couldn't give a pass without a copy of license). When I returned, the other parking pass attendant began asking questions about what type of contractor my husband is and how business is. It made me very uncomfortable as I don't like lying and I felt I was having to dig deeper to cover my income lie. Ugh! Don't know how I will handle it next month when we go back. On another trip, after I politely, but repeatedly declined offers to get me on a tour, I had a parking pass attendant turn nasty and rip my form in half in front of my face. Maybe I just have bad luck, doesn't seem like other people have as much difficulty.


----------



## JayhawkFans

I'm so thankful we checked in after midnight.  They handed us our pass with our room keys. Unplugged the phones when we got to room & never hassled.


----------



## canadiens900

the parking pass thing is annoying... but it takes all of 2 minutes... no big deal


----------



## nancy155

canadiens900 said:


> the parking pass thing is annoying... but it takes all of 2 minutes... no big deal



I agree and I was there in July when they were pretty busy.  Obtained parking pass politely declined stating I already owned a timeshare and what I paid for it, which they said no way they could ever match that, unplugged my phone and had a wonderful week.


----------



## SJerseyMommy

Hi everyone! We just got home today from our first stay at BC. We LOVED this resort. We've stayed at many different Disney resorts and DH and I both agreed that we like BC much better. We'll definitely be back. 

The pools are wonderful. We never had issues finding chairs, no matter what time of day. The mini-golf was fun and FREE! My kids also enjoyed the playground in the evenings. The activity center was also really nice. Balloon animals and face painting were both free which  was a nice change from the parks. 

We stayed in building 4 on the 10th floor. Great view of the fireworks! The room hadn't been renovated yet, but it was fine. I was just thrilled that we could see the fireworks at night. 

I used the jogging path early in the morning and always felt safe. The only "issue" I had was one morning some drunk kids (early 20s) were hanging around. It was about 5am and they clearly hadn't gone to bed yet. They broke into the pool area and got kicked out of the hot tub. Then they were in the main pool which is currently closed. That was the only issue with "rowdiness' though. It really is a nice family resort.

Also, a word of caution if leaving the parks. We went to Publix to do our grocery shopping the first day and found it to be a nice store. Later in the trip my DH went to the super-walmart with 2 of our daughters. Upon getting out of the car he was harassed by a guy asking for money. My dh kept telling him no and he wouldn't let up. He put the kids back in the car and yelled at the guy to leave. Thankfully he did. However, if it had been me with the girls I probably would have panicked. For this reason, I think we'll stick to Publix and not venture too far from Disney property.

If you're on the fence, I highly suggest giving BC a try!


----------



## MickeyMickey

Just checked in today.  Requested our 3 bedroom in tower 6 with a lake view.  Checked in at 1:00 and the room was not ready but they called us at 2:00 to let us know the room was ready and we could pick up our keys at tower 6.   We are on the 8 th floor, lake view and near the elevator couldn't ask for a better room!  

When I went to get the parking permit I told the lady I don't disclose my income.  She wasn't very friendly but I am ok with that!


----------



## carlbarry

SHammett said:


> I was questioned about my income on our last visit in August. She asked if we knew the owners and when I replied it was someone my husband works with, she asked what he does. I replied that he's a contractor. Then when I checked the lowest income, she handed it back and said, "this means TOTAL household income". I smiled and said, "that's it!". I then had to run to the car to get my husband's license so they could copy it (something I wasn't comfortable with, but she insisted they couldn't give a pass without a copy of license). When I returned, the other parking pass attendant began asking questions about what type of contractor my husband is and how business is. It made me very uncomfortable as I don't like lying and I felt I was having to dig deeper to cover my income lie. Ugh! Don't know how I will handle it next month when we go back. On another trip, after I politely, but repeatedly declined offers to get me on a tour, I had a parking pass attendant turn nasty and rip my form in half in front of my face. Maybe I just have bad luck, doesn't seem like other people have as much difficulty.


This is what is called in Gaelic "CHUTZPAH" (Ok, actually Yiddish).  I wouldn't have been so polite to this person, but maybe that's because I'm a lawyer.  Where do they get the nerve to interrogate people over their personal information?


----------



## pam1969

We'll be at WBC over Easter... Do the buses go to the water parks?


----------



## wesjohnson

Many people post about how awful their experience is when they get their parking pass.  It really is not bad at all.

On a recent visit, I went to the counter and spoke to someone friendly enough.  She asked if we'd be interested in attending a presentation for $150.00 gift card.  I said no.  I told her that we were here for vacation and our time is more valuable than that.  They asked me to complete a info card; again, I politely declined and said I did not want to give out personal information.  She was not nasty at all.  She handed my the parking pass and I never heard from anyone again.  Phone plugged in the whole time and it never rang for 10 days.  

Two minutes and it was over.  I think that if you politely decline, they realize you're not interested and they have no interest in harassing you.  Maybe I got a good staff person.  But, I've stayed at 4-5 other Wyndham properties across the US.  Same experience.  No big deal.  

And, the resort is awesome!  I don't understand how some people describe the parking pass pitch as "terrible" or "rude."  Look on the bright side: you are staying in a great resort, at a great rate, it the middle of Disney!  Relax.


----------



## kimski25

wesjohnson said:
			
		

> Many people post about how awful their experience is when they get their parking pass.  It really is not bad at all.
> 
> On a recent visit, I went to the counter and spoke to someone friendly enough.  She asked if we'd be interested in attending a presentation for $150.00 gift card.  I said no.  I told her that we were here for vacation and our time is more valuable than that.  They asked me to complete a info card; again, I politely declined and said I did not want to give out personal information.  She was not nasty at all.  She handed my the parking pass and I never heard from anyone again.  Phone plugged in the whole time and it never rang for 10 days.
> 
> Two minutes and it was over.  I think that if you politely decline, they realize you're not interested and they have no interest in harassing you.  Maybe I got a good staff person.  But, I've stayed at 4-5 other Wyndham properties across the US.  Same experience.  No big deal.
> 
> And, the resort is awesome!  I don't understand how some people describe the parking pass pitch as "terrible" or "rude."  Look on the bright side: you are staying in a great resort, at a great rate, it the middle of Disney!  Relax.



We are here now, tower 3 7th floor. The room is renovated and smells brand new. We didnt even get a parking pass. When hubby checked in, nobody said a word about it so he didnt even get one. We will see how the week goes without it. Loving this place already. Went to pirate pool and DJ was there. Loved it Having a blast!


----------



## kimski25

kimski25 said:
			
		

> We are here now, tower 3 7th floor. The room is renovated and smells brand new. We didnt even get a parking pass. When hubby checked in, nobody said a word about it so he didnt even get one. We will see how the week goes without it. Loving this place already. Went to pirate pool and DJ was there. Loved it Having a blast!



Oh and WIFI works GREAT! And AC too


----------



## cocoabean1

We will be at Bonnet Creek in 10 days-  Can someone tell me how to lock in the temperature on the thermostat, so that the AC doesn't shut off at night? 

I know I read it somewhere here but couldn't find it.


----------



## am12pm

cocoabean1 said:


> We will be at Bonnet Creek in 10 days-  Can someone tell me how to lock in the temperature on the thermostat, so that the AC doesn't shut off at night?
> 
> I know I read it somewhere here but couldn't find it.



How to override the air conditioning unit at WBC:

It will either make the AC run non-stop (according to maintenance) or just override the motion sensor so it will keep cycling on/off while you are out of the unit (our experience and that of another poster here on the DIS). To do this, you need to press and hold the F/C button on the left side of the thermostat. Once "6P" appears in the digital display, the unit is on override. Whenever possible, leave the doors to the warm room open. It will help immensely.

**From previous postings**


----------



## cocoabean1

Thank you, this will help at night when it seems to get warm in the condo.


----------



## SHammett

wesjohnson said:


> Many people post about how awful their experience is when they get their parking pass.  It really is not bad at all.
> 
> On a recent visit, I went to the counter and spoke to someone friendly enough.  She asked if we'd be interested in attending a presentation for $150.00 gift card.  I said no.  I told her that we were here for vacation and our time is more valuable than that.  They asked me to complete a info card; again, I politely declined and said I did not want to give out personal information.  She was not nasty at all.  She handed my the parking pass and I never heard from anyone again.  Phone plugged in the whole time and it never rang for 10 days.
> 
> Two minutes and it was over.  I think that if you politely decline, they realize you're not interested and they have no interest in harassing you.  Maybe I got a good staff person.  But, I've stayed at 4-5 other Wyndham properties across the US.  Same experience.  No big deal.
> 
> And, the resort is awesome!  I don't understand how some people describe the parking pass pitch as "terrible" or "rude."  Look on the bright side: you are staying in a great resort, at a great rate, it the middle of Disney!  Relax.



I'm glad that your experiences with getting your parking passes were pleasant, you are fortunate. I agree with you that Bonnet Creek is a great resort at a great rate. I have stayed there many times and have encountered polite parking pass attendants on some trips as well. And while the parking pass experience will not keep me from staying there in the future, it is the one part of vacation that I dread (besides leaving . While some may not consider being interrogated about income and employment or having someone pointedly hold a paper you just filled out in front of your face and rip into two "rude", I certainly do. That being said, I hope your future experiences, and mine, will be with polite attendants .


----------



## justmeinflorida

I'm doing the happy dance  We just booked a week at WBC, we'll be there Feb. 23rd-Mar. 2nd to celebrate our children's birthdays WDW style. When I called Wyndham the lady helping me was SOOO nice, when I told her why we were going, she requested a fireworks view. She said she'll try to get us a lake view as well but she can't promise that one will be available. It will also be our first trip to WDW and WBC 

I had to pool my 2013 & my 2014 points to get it but it's going to be totally worth it


----------



## blessedby3

Just wanted to post that we checked in on Sat morning.  I requested tower 5, higher floor, lake view.  We ended up with tower 4, 8th floor, lake view.  I was hoping to be closer to the Pirate pool, but this is fine.  It  is a beautiful resort, lovely room, etc.  
Parking pass desk was ok.  The girl took a while telling us about everything...offered us the breakfast timeshare tour (90 mins) and we said no thanks.  Took about 10 mins to get the pass.  Havent had a phone call that we know of, but havent been here too much except at night.


----------



## patti424

auchs8 said:


> Patti 424...I can answer the pool question...they are heated, and I have been in the area twice at the beginning of December.  We could have used the pools, but didn't.  It was in the mid to upper 70s during the day most days.  According to allearsnet.com the average high in December is 73 and the average low is 53.  I don't know if this is swimming weather for you, but hopefully this helps answer the pool part of the question.



Thanks!


----------



## Chelley00

blessedby3 said:


> We ended up with tower 4, 8th floor, lake view.




We are neighbors!!


----------



## kmb584

We check in tomorrow for a 7 night stay!  It'll be our first time at WBC and I'm hoping it's just as awesome in person as it seems to be after reading about it!


----------



## kimski25

kmb584 said:
			
		

> We check in tomorrow for a 7 night stay!  It'll be our first time at WBC and I'm hoping it's just as awesome in person as it seems to be after reading about it!



It IS as great as people say it is! We are here now and its amazing! We are in Tower 3 7th floor firework and lake view. Newly reburbished rooms. Smells BRAND new in the hallways! I did get a note under the door anspd a phone call about RCI changes though... Whatever


----------



## lillygator

we booked through vacation upgrades, how do you put a request in?

are pack and plays available?
thanks, we check in on Saturday....can't wait (we've been before!!)


----------



## Swizzle

kimski25 said:


> We are here now, tower 3 7th floor. The room is renovated and smells brand new. We didnt even get a parking pass. When hubby checked in, nobody said a word about it so he didnt even get one. We will see how the week goes without it. Loving this place already. Went to pirate pool and DJ was there. Loved it Having a blast!




Do you have a lake/firework view? If so, how is it? What was updated in the recent refurb? I believe furniture and carpet were slated, but what about countertops/appliances, bedding, etc.


----------



## canadadoug

Does anyone know where the 3 bedroom deluxe units are? We'd ideally like a high floor with fireworks view away from the elevators. Our DDs are 2 and 4. What building should we request?


----------



## DCTooTall

I'm finally back from my 1.5week trip,  and catching up on the DIS.

  Wifi is available throughout the resort.   The QUALITY of the Wifi however, from my experience,   can sometimes leave something to be desired. The wired connected still exists however so no complaints there.

I got some pictures of the Main Pool refurb work per a request here earlier.
















From the looks of it,   They are doing work resurfacing the areas around the pools,  and also redoing the tile/stone work around the pool/hot tub edges. The area should look nice when they are done.

Now to get to some question answers....



saysay said:


> We are going to WDW next month. I asked 2 people for quotes at WBC and both said nothing available....yet one of them on her web page showed availability in lastminute deals....however it was split.  We are planning on going Friday to Tuesday and the availability showed was the week before through Saturday then another availability starting the Saturday of our trip for a week. Is our friday arrival messing up the ability to stay? We have stayed 4 previous times and I haven't ever arrived on a saturday.
> 
> Oh and there is also availability through Hotwire or Expedia at twice the race we usually pay, so just wondering.
> 
> Thanks for any insight you can give.
> 
> Julie



  You could ask the owner who listed 2 different reservations on their website if they'd be willing to pull the dates you wanted out of them.  There's no guarantee they'll be willing to do that however.    It sounds like availability at the resort is non-existant,   but that the particular owner already has 2 reservations they made on the assumption they'd be able to rent them.   The issue however is that while they hold reservations that would cover your dates,   they may not want to cannibalize the 2 full weeks they have to rent for a single cross week stay that would leave them with time they wouldn't be able to rent out.      The resort itself runs their weeks as either friday-friday, saturday-saturday, or sunday-sunday.   The Friday arrival generally wouldn't cause much trouble,   but with the late start in trying to find a reservation it becomes much more difficult to find exactly what you are looking for around all the existing reservations at the resort.

 The Expedia/Hotwire available you are seeing are coming from the Inventory Wyndham owns/uses for their retail nightly rentals.  Wyndham's direct rates are MUCH MUCH more expensive than what you can get thru an owner.



nancy155 said:


> As a previous poster noted regarding the elevators.  That too is one thing I was HIGHLY impressed with was the speed of the elevators never really ever having to wait on one.  I have never had this type an experience at any other place or building.





artemis4 said:


> We commented on this during our stay as well.  Those were some speedy elevators!



 I too have always been impressed with the elevator speed at the resort.   For an example,  I've noticed that out of the elevators at Tower 5 when I arrived back LATE at night that there was always 1 elevator parked at the ground floor,   one at the top floor,  and the other 2 elevators were parked and waiting at the midway points between the top/bottom floors and the middle floor.   The end result is that the ground floor always had immediate available for an elevator and the rest of the building had an elevator only 2-3 floors away waiting for you.



rak5701 said:


> Is the new WiFi available in your unit or do you need to be in the lobby. My FIL has an online conference to attend while we are there. Last time we were there, they didn't have WiFi yet.



 WiFi is available in all the units,   but I noticed that sometimes it's quality was not the best.   For an online conference,  due to lag and other issues,  I'd probably recommend going with the wired connection anyways to avoid annoyance drops and other issues with the online conference.  



Lori444 said:


> Hi everybody.  This will be our second trip to WBC.  Last time was two years ago and it was fantastic!  We are very excited to return.
> 
> That being said, things have changed in the last two years with the addition of the new Wyndham Grand hotel.  I have read here that you can use their pool as well...
> 
> Does anybody know if this is true?  How do you get in, show your room key?  Is the pool nice?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



 It's true,  and with the GRand pool,  it's very easy to use it.   You just walk right up to the pool.   it's located behind the hotel,  so it's easily accessable from the walkway around the lake just like every other pool.    The pool is nice,  but it probably one of the most "adult" pools at the property in terms of it's layout and styling.   (IE... not a ton of theming or water features that might draw the younger crowd).     With the pool bar at the hotel, and the "adult" pool,  (and ample deck space),  it does help provide a place where people who don't want to deal with kids running around the pool area can hang out knowing that the families with children are much more likely to choose to spend their time at the pirate ship pool next door,  or one of the lazy rivers, splash areas, or slide pools at the resort instead of this "boring" pool at the hotel.




syk731 said:


> We leave in 2.5 weeks and I have some questions I hope someone can help me with!
> 
> Is the hard-wired internet available only from the phone in the kitchen, or from all the phones in the suites, including the ones in the bedrooms?
> 
> Does Tower 4 have new furniture yet?  I understand that Towers 1, 2, and 3 have new furniture and Towers 5 and 6 are the newest anyway, so their furniture is overall in good shape.  Is that right?
> 
> It is most important for us to have a quiet room.  As I understand, there is potentially more noise from pool facing rooms - is that right?  Are parking-lot facing rooms more likely to be quiet?
> 
> Thanks so much!



1. Yes,  Hardwired internet is only available from the kitchen phone.  The other phones in the suites are not set up to piggy-back an internet connection.

2. I can't speak for the rest of Tower 4,   but based off reports the past several months,  and the large number of couches i saw staging in the parking garage last week,   I'd say that the resort has been, and is continuing to replace the couches in the rooms as the couches become available.  Due to the amount of time the reports of the tower 4/5 couch swaps have been coming in,  i'd be confident to say that the worst of the couches have all been replaced by now.   The ones left to be replaced are either going to be ones with minor blemishes that aren't likely to effect their usage [like the side of the couch peeling],   or even just the remaining old couches that are still in decent shape but are due to be replaced as part of this overhaul.

3.  Due to the resorts location,  most of the noise that's generated is coming from the pools with people enjoying the pools themselves,  as well as the occasional pool bar scheduled activities.  As such,   The rooms on the opposite sides of the buildings from the pools are not going to be subject to the noise since they have the rest of the building between them and the noise sources.    That said,    The walls and windows/sliding doors of the rooms are thick enough that even a pool/lake -side room on a higher floor would be unlikely to get much noise from the pool areas when the balcony doors are closed.




patti424 said:


> I've been enjoying reading these threads, the information is insanely plentiful. I do have a few questions:
> 
> 1) what building would you request for a 2 and 3yo? Our trip is in December, so I can't imagine we will be using the pool much, or will we? I think my son would love the mini golf and my husband and I would love a fireworks view.
> 
> 2)is it unusual that VS said there are not rooms available for my dates and yet there is availability for VU
> 
> 3) I am also considering the Sheraton vista a villages or even embassy suites, any comparisons?
> 
> Thanks!



2.  This is not at all unusual.   Especially during the high demand periods like Christmas,   Many commercial renters will reserve units with the understand/hope that they'll be able to find a renter for the unit at a later date.    The end result s that the resort will no longer have any open availabilty for owners to check and book,    but that some of the renters will already have reservations covering the weeks/dates you are looking for that they can rent to you.




sksjasams said:


> Can anyone please compare the rooms in these two buildings for me?
> Anyone have experience in both?
> Just wondering if the rooms in the main building have been renovated.
> Which building is better?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



 There are not really a lot of rooms in the Main Building.  I think MAYBE 1 or 2 floors of guest rooms (On top of the lobby floor,  and the sales department and offices located on the 2nd floor).  It's also the oldest building on property,   but has likely had it's (few) rooms renovated just like Towers 1-3.

Tower 6 is the newest, and tallest (largest) tower.  The top 9 floors (I believe) are exclusively Presidential style units,  with the top 2-4 floors (I forget the exact number) Presidential Reserve units.  [Virtually identical to Presidential units,   but deeded differently and inventory is managed differently as part of the Wyndham Presidential Reserve program].   As for which building is better....   I'd be tempted to say Tower 6 due to it's larger size,   Connection to the Grande hotel,  Pirate Pool,  etc.......  However,  some people may prefer the Main Building due to it's smaller and more exclusive feel.


----------



## blessedby3

Chelley00 said:


> We are neighbors!!



Thats funny!  We are in 877.  What room did you get?


----------



## skylizard

We'll be going back to BC in a little less than a month. Our last trip visit was this past January. Has anything changed at the resort this year that I need to know about? Do we still have to check out towels at the pool area? I'm tempted to bring my own so I dont have to deal with that. 

Can't wait to be back at BC!


----------



## southbound

We are leaving on Sunday and are leaving a stroller behind. It is better than an umbrella stroller, has a sun shade, cup holder, and storage underneath, and holds up to 40lbs. Would hate to see it go to waste. Branabb left it behind for us, and the resort stored it for 3 weeks until our check in. I should note that it was brand new and has now been used by only 2 kids!  It was a bonus for our tired 5 year old. Please pm me if you want it. I will take it to main building on Saturday. Really don't like seeing it thrown out.


----------



## southbound

We are in tower 4 and they have replaced the sofa in our unit. We are also next to the elevator and haven't heard noise from it once!  The ice maker in the freezer is the only real noise we've heard!


----------



## Bellamouse

southbound said:


> We are in tower 4 and they have replaced the sofa in our unit. We are also next to the elevator and haven't heard noise from it once!  The ice maker in the freezer is the only real noise we've heard!



We were also in tower 4 right next to the elevator and didn't hear even the _slightest_ noise from the elevator.  In fact, the noise we heard that was annoying was outside from the parking lot.  I guess our room overlooked a building that the employees use?  MAN were they noisy in the mornings.  Blasting music and talking really loud.  Also some car alarms.  But overall, the room was very, very quiet and I wouldn't hesitate to be put next to an elevator again.  In fact, I would prefer it - quick to get in and out of the building, and a guarantee we wouldn't be next to some loud kids or something in an adjacent room!    I think I would ask for Lake view though next time, so as to avoid the parking lot noise.


----------



## lillygator

who do i call to put in a room request? and what should i request?


----------



## IrishKEF68

I thoroughly enjoyed all the info I obtained from endless nights of reading this thread and I wanted to share my thoughts on our recent stay. The review is long so I wanted to include a link  but unfortunately due to the fact I am new I am not able to post a link so if anyone would like to read it is under the Wyndham Bonnet Creek reviews or Trip Advisor, my user name is Irish68Boston.

One thing I would like to add is that I did call Wyndham today, both corporate and the actual location to talk about the parking pass fiasco that we experienced and the rudeness of Rosa. I was told by both people I spoke with that there is absolutely no reason to stop for a pass and that you use your key card to access the entry gate and can use the orange key card for the garage.  I questioned the possibility of being towed and was asked if I ever saw a tow truck in my week long stay (we didn't).

 The gentleman went on to say that there are so many cars coming and going that they wouldn't ever be able to keep up with checking passes. On our first day our pass was ripped and we just put it on the floor and not once were we stopped and asked about it, in fact the people working the check in area never even made us get out our room key to open the gate, they just opened it for us. I know when I was just reading some recent posts on here that someone else mentioned this very thing, I wish I had seen the post before our trip. I understand while the experience may be quick and painless for some, for us it was a huge turnoff. So for those of you going don't bother with the pass, grab you room/garage card keys and start your vacation off right  Thank you for all the wonderful and helpful posts I have read, it's truly appreciated


----------



## cherylsmike

IrishKEF68 said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed all the info I obtained from endless nights of reading this thread and I wanted to share my thoughts on our recent stay. The review is long so I wanted to include a link  but unfortunately due to the fact I am new I am not able to post a link so if anyone would like to read it is under the Wyndham Bonnet Creek reviews or Trip Advisor, my user name is Irish68Boston.
> 
> One thing I would like to add is that I did call Wyndham today, both corporate and the actual location to talk about the parking pass fiasco that we experienced and the rudeness of Rosa. I was told by both people I spoke with that there is absolutely no reason to stop for a pass and that you use your key card to access the entry gate and can use the orange key card for the garage.  I questioned the possibility of being towed and was asked if I ever saw a tow truck in my week long stay (we didn't).
> 
> The gentleman went on to say that there are so many cars coming and going that they wouldn't ever be able to keep up with checking passes. On our first day our pass was ripped and we just put it on the floor and not once were we stopped and asked about it, in fact the people working the check in area never even made us get out our room key to open the gate, they just opened it for us. I know when I was just reading some recent posts on here that someone else mentioned this very thing, I wish I had seen the post before our trip. I understand while the experience may be quick and painless for some, for us it was a huge turnoff. So for those of you going don't bother with the pass, grab you room/garage card keys and start your vacation off right  Thank you for all the wonderful and helpful posts I have read, it's truly appreciated




That was a great, informative review.  Thank you for taking your time to let us know about your trip.  Is the orange pass (parking garage) given to you at check-in?  Is it the same as your room key?

I know I shouldn't let something like a rude parking pass lady ruin my day, but I am pretty sure that is exactly what would happen.  I spend so much time planning trips that the actual travel day can be the most stressful for me.  I just want everything to go well.  The first full day of the trip I calm down and am in vacation mode.  But staying at Bonnet Creek is the most "unknown" of this trip and where all my anxiety is focused.  I think I will avoid the parking desk if possible.


----------



## syk731

DCTooTall, thanks so much for your responses to my questions!  I put in my room request and am hoping for the best.


----------



## kimski25

Swizzle said:
			
		

> Do you have a lake/firework view? If so, how is it? What was updated in the recent refurb? I believe furniture and carpet were slated, but what about countertops/appliances, bedding, etc.



We have a firework/lakeview and the counters are granite and the rugs are brand new. Matresses are new and it looks beautiful! Ill post pictures soon!


----------



## kimski25

skylizard said:
			
		

> We'll be going back to BC in a little less than a month. Our last trip visit was this past January. Has anything changed at the resort this year that I need to know about? Do we still have to check out towels at the pool area? I'm tempted to bring my own so I dont have to deal with that.
> 
> Can't wait to be back at BC!



Yes check towels at pool


----------



## IrishKEF68

cherylsmike said:


> That was a great, informative review.  Thank you for taking your time to let us know about your trip.  Is the orange pass (parking garage) given to you at check-in?  Is it the same as your room key?
> 
> I know I shouldn't let something like a rude parking pass lady ruin my day, but I am pretty sure that is exactly what would happen.  I spend so much time planning trips that the actual travel day can be the most stressful for me.  I just want everything to go well.  The first full day of the trip I calm down and am in vacation mode.  But staying at Bonnet Creek is the most "unknown" of this trip and where all my anxiety is focused.  I think I will avoid the parking desk if possible.



Hi there~ Yes we rec'd three blue room cards and two orange cards for the garage. Now that I think of it had we just used the garage there isn't any way in other than the card so it's doubtful they will haul a tow truck in there  Have a wonderful trip~


----------



## IrishKEF68

lillygator said:


> who do i call to put in a room request? and what should i request?




I called 407-238-3500 and spoke with a very nice lady named Jillian, I asked for tower 6 and she suggested going with a request for a high floor. We were given tower 6 but level 1 and that worked out very well for us, with groceries and easy access to the room it was great.


----------



## IrishKEF68

I am trying to re-read some posts and see if there is any input I can offer...
we never saw an outdoor towel area, we retrieved ours at the activity desk in our tower. 

Another post I recall seeing was with regards to access to the hotel pool etc. we had full access to their pool which was by far quieter than the pool at our tower, due to the water slide. One night we sat by the gas firepit in some nice cushiony chairs after a long day in the pool, it felt great!

Our wi-fi wasn't strong unless you were sitting at the dining room table or in the second bedroom. 

We used the guest computer room to check in and print our boarding passes for free. 

Someone on Trip Advisor had stated that the key cards were required to access every area of the resort, we never once had to use ours to get anywhere other than our room and once or twice to get through the gate. The doors to the towers from the pool area were never locked and access to and from the hotel were always open.

The one tip I listed in my review was the decision to bring a collapsible cooler, we put the ice maker on when we arrived and always had a full bin of ice. We used the cooler for snacks/ and adult beverages, the pools in the resort didn't have any signs about outside beverages but the hotel pool did, yet we saw most people using coolers out there too.

It's hard to remember all the good things about the resort so if anyone has any questions feel free to ask away  We cannot wait to go back, even more excited now that I know we can walk right by the "parking pass" desk. Have a great day everyone~


----------



## DCTooTall

IrishKEF68 said:


> Hi there~ Yes we rec'd three blue room cards and two orange cards for the garage. Now that I think of it had we just used the garage there isn't any way in other than the card so it's doubtful they will haul a tow truck in there  Have a wonderful trip~



Ah!   Those are just extra room keys.   The Resort has 2 colors of room keys (I think...  they may have more).   The Blue and Orange cards are coded the same and come out of the same stack at the checkin desks.

  Either color card can be used for both your room (and tower access),   as well as the gates into the property (Either the Garage around back or the gate at the front security shack)


----------



## luckychance

To get into the garage at tower 6 we had to use the orange key, the blue ones didn't work, and the orange ones didn't work for our room.  If you try to leave the garage without your orange key then you can get charged for parking.


----------



## Swizzle

kimski25 said:


> We have a firework/lakeview and the counters are granite and the rugs are brand new. Matresses are new and it looks beautiful! Ill post pictures soon!



Thanks for the info! I can't wait to see pictures (maybe one of the room updates too if it's no trouble). I think "seeing" these things will calm my concerns. I appreciate it!


----------



## two*little*birds

We are planning to book our next stay, but haven't been to WBC in over a year.


What changes if any are there?
Are there any rennovations going on?
Room re-vamps? (saw something about couches being replaced)
Otherwise we're excited about staying here again.


----------



## AeroKU

We will be there in a couple weeks!  Does anyone know if the pool renovations will be completed by 11/11?


----------



## DCTooTall

two*little*birds said:


> We are planning to book our next stay, but haven't been to WBC in over a year.
> 
> 
> What changes if any are there?
> Are there any rennovations going on?
> Room re-vamps? (saw something about couches being replaced)
> Otherwise we're excited about staying here again.



I just got back from my first trip since last November. I didn't notice any major changes at the resort.   There appears to have been some minor changes in the pool towel checkout policy/procedure (can't get them at every pool now,  only the activities desks at Tower 6 and the main building),   and the Shuttle Bus Stop has moved from the Main Building to the bus shelter between Tower 1 and the Main building.

Currently there is a renovation of the Main pool area going on.  I posted some pictures of the work a couple days ago.

Since Last year,  Towers 1-3 have been refurbed.   Towers 4 and 5 have been getting the leather couches, which did not stand up well in the resort environment,  replaced as they are able to get shipments in of the new couches (rumored supply issues).  The Couches in most need of replacement were replaced first and they've been working their way thru the rest of the towers.


----------



## tinkerbell181

Our vacation to Wyndham Bonnet Creek is coming up soon!  We got our final payment notice today from Vacation Strategy and it indicated that our suite is 'presidential reserve'.  Does anyone know the difference between presidential and presidential reserve?  Or maybe it is the same thing.  Just curious.  
Also, I understand that the 4 bdrms are mainly in tower 6 - is it the top 4 floors (just guessing by looking at the pictures of the buildings)?
Silly questions, I know.
Thank you in advance to any insight!


----------



## DCTooTall

tinkerbell181 said:


> Our vacation to Wyndham Bonnet Creek is coming up soon!  We got our final payment notice today from Vacation Strategy and it indicated that our suite is 'presidential reserve'.  Does anyone know the difference between presidential and presidential reserve?  Or maybe it is the same thing.  Just curious.
> Also, I understand that the 4 bdrms are mainly in tower 6 - is it the top 4 floors (just guessing by looking at the pictures of the buildings)?
> Silly questions, I know.
> Thank you in advance to any insight!



Presidential Reserve units are units that are part of the Wyndham "Presidential Reserve" program.   These units are deeded differently than regular units,  and the inventory is handled differently in order to help maintain availability for those within the Presidential Reserve program.  The Furnishings and amenities however should be identical to a regular Presidential Unit.

For those renting,   and in the case of this particular resort,   The only thing that really matters is that all the Presidential Reserve units are located on the top few floors of Tower 6.     I'm not entirely sure of the actual breakdown,    but Tower 6 rooms are laid out in this fashion:

Floor 1-9    =  Regular "Deluxe" style units
Floor 10-15 =  "Presidential" style Units in regular inventory
Floor 16-18 =  "Presidential" Style units in the Presidential Reserve Inventory


----------



## am12pm

two*little*birds said:


> We are planning to book our next stay, but haven't been to WBC in over a year.
> 
> 
> What changes if any are there?
> Are there any rennovations going on?
> Room re-vamps? (saw something about couches being replaced)
> Otherwise we're excited about staying here again.



I'm in Tower 4 right now sitting on one of the new couches! 

I talked with Henry, the Building 4 maintenance supervisor, upon our arrival (he was in our unit fixing the oven burners as we arrived).  We discussed the override of the A/C (he even did it for me).  He set it on 70 first and it has been freezing in our room.  I think we are right about at the 24 hour period (the end of the override setting) right about now so it should be resetting.  I'm going to be overriding it at a higher temperature the next time.  

Henry also told me that Tower 4 is up next for renovation as soon as Tower 3 is finished.  There is some wear in the carpet, etc., but nothing that is bad at all.

This is my first visit to WBC.  It is absolutely beautiful and I am so glad that we chose it!


----------



## lillygator

kimski25 said:


> We have a firework/lakeview and the counters are granite and the rugs are brand new. Matresses are new and it looks beautiful! Ill post pictures soon!



what tower?


----------



## kimski25

lillygator said:
			
		

> what tower?



Tower 3 7th floor even numbers place is beautiful. Give me your email and Ill send you picts


----------



## kimski25

Swizzle said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info! I can't wait to see pictures (maybe one of the room updates too if it's no trouble). I think "seeing" these things will calm my concerns. I appreciate it!



I dont know how to post picts..send me your email and Ill send you picts Im on my tablet and it may not let me...


----------



## two*little*birds

DCTooTall said:


> I just got back from my first trip since last November. I didn't notice any major changes at the resort.   There appears to have been some minor changes in the pool towel checkout policy/procedure (can't get them at every pool now,  only the activities desks at Tower 6 and the main building),   and the Shuttle Bus Stop has moved from the Main Building to the bus shelter between Tower 1 and the Main building.
> 
> Currently there is a renovation of the Main pool area going on.  I posted some pictures of the work a couple days ago.
> 
> Since Last year,  Towers 1-3 have been refurbed.   Towers 4 and 5 have been getting the leather couches, which did not stand up well in the resort environment,  replaced as they are able to get shipments in of the new couches (rumored supply issues).  The Couches in most need of replacement were replaced first and they've been working their way thru the rest of the towers.



Thank you DCTooTall


----------



## two*little*birds

am12pm said:


> I'm in Tower 4 right now sitting on one of the new couches!
> 
> I talked with Henry, the Building 4 maintenance supervisor, upon our arrival (he was in our unit fixing the oven burners as we arrived).  We discussed the override of the A/C (he even did it for me).  He set it on 70 first and it has been freezing in our room.  I think we are right about at the 24 hour period (the end of the override setting) right about now so it should be resetting.  I'm going to be overriding it at a higher temperature the next time.
> 
> Henry also told me that Tower 4 is up next for renovation as soon as Tower 3 is finished.  There is some wear in the carpet, etc., but nothing that is bad at all.
> 
> This is my first visit to WBC.  It is absolutely beautiful and I am so glad that we chose it!



Thanks for your reply am12pm. Are the new couches leather too?


----------



## Small1029

Can anyone tell me if the 2 bdrm deluxe rooms have bedspreads or the duvet covers?  I don't ever sleep with the bedspreads or blankets at hotels and am wondering about the bedding so I know whether I should take my own blankets. We leave next Wednesday!!!!!


----------



## kimski25

Small1029 said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me if the 2 bdrm deluxe rooms have bedspreads or the duvet covers?  I don't ever sleep with the bedspreads or blankets at hotels and am wondering about the bedding so I know whether I should take my own blankets. We leave next Wednesday!!!!!



Duvet covers, nice new white ones -ours had anyway!


----------



## am12pm

two*little*birds said:
			
		

> Thanks for your reply am12pm. Are the new couches leather too?



No, the new couches are a commercial grade fabric in a light to medium blue. It is on the firm side when sitting on the cushions. 

We haven't needed to pull it out for anyone to sleep on it. So I'm not sure about the comfort of the mattress. 

BTW, our mattress in the master is not horrible but it has seen better days. The Tower 4 renovation will be just in time.


----------



## khertz

lillygator said:
			
		

> we booked through vacation upgrades, how do you put a request in?
> 
> are pack and plays available?
> thanks, we check in on Saturday....can't wait (we've been before!!)



Yes there are pack & plays and high chairs available! On this trip and our November trip last year we never had a problem getting these items.


----------



## auprincess

My next trip is not for quite sometime (2014 ~ more than likely end of May through first few days of June). By that time, we will be an official Disney family of 5, since baby A will be 3. We have always stayed on-site, but are really considering staying off-site for the next trip. After researching, I think we will go with WBC, especially since we drive and will have our own car. 

My question is about who we should book through. I'm sorry, I know several have already been mentioned ~ I've started looking at VAcation Strategies and Vacation Upgrades. ONe of them (I think VS), didn't have rates listed, I would have to submit some info and then they get back with me. Can anyone give me an idea of what the cost is per night? My other question is about Vacation Upgrades ~ I believe it was $180 a night, and then if there is availability, it will be lowered ($120?). If we use them, should we book as soon as we know our dates or wait until we are within 60 days?


----------



## cocoabean1

Hoping to leave out of Providence on Weds morning, depending on what Sandy wants to do!!!!!


----------



## beth445

We are also scheduled for Wednesday morning out of Philly.   Let's hope we all get there.  Sooooo excited


----------



## nancy155

cocoabean1 said:


> Hoping to leave out of Providence on Weds morning, depending on what Sandy wants to do!!!!!





beth445 said:


> We are also scheduled for Wednesday morning out of Philly.   Let's hope we all get there.  Sooooo excited



I hope you both are able to get out and be able to enjoy your time at Disney.


----------



## cocoabean1

I wish I were already there-  went through hurricane Irene last year and the "freak" snow storm last October for Halloween!!!!!!


----------



## southbound

Hello fellow dis'ers. We are leaving extremely early and have a few perishables and some beer to give away. If you are here at WBC now and pm me in the next couple of hours, I will be happy to give you what we have. Thanks!


----------



## southbound

We found someone to take the stuff!  Have a great night!


----------



## kimski25

am12pm said:
			
		

> No, the new couches are a commercial grade fabric in a light to medium blue. It is on the firm side when sitting on the cushions.
> 
> We haven't needed to pull it out for anyone to sleep on it. So I'm not sure about the comfort of the mattress.
> 
> BTW, our mattress in the master is not horrible but it has seen better days. The Tower 4 renovation will be just in time.



Our couch in tower 3 was a green color fabric. We used the pull out and it was suprising very comfy for a pull out. The matresses in the bedrooms were new. Comfy tag said - beautyrest.


----------



## IrishKEF68

auprincess said:


> My next trip is not for quite sometime (2014 ~ more than likely end of May through first few days of June). By that time, we will be an official Disney family of 5, since baby A will be 3. We have always stayed on-site, but are really considering staying off-site for the next trip. After researching, I think we will go with WBC, especially since we drive and will have our own car.
> 
> My question is about who we should book through. I'm sorry, I know several have already been mentioned ~ I've started looking at VAcation Strategies and Vacation Upgrades. ONe of them (I think VS), didn't have rates listed, I would have to submit some info and then they get back with me. Can anyone give me an idea of what the cost is per night? My other question is about Vacation Upgrades ~ I believe it was $180 a night, and then if there is availability, it will be lowered ($120?). If we use them, should we book as soon as we know our dates or wait until we are within 60 days?



We used VS and had a great experience~


----------



## blessedby3

We just returned last night from a wonderful stay at Bonnet Creek.  We were in Tower 4, room 877.  I had requested Tower 5, higher floor, lake view.  We checked in early in the morning (about 9:30) on the 20th.  The only thing available then was a first floor room.  We opted to wait until later in the day for a higher floor room.  They called about 3:30 saying our room was ready in tower 4.  Nothing available in tower 5.  It ended up being a great tower for us.  DD liked the lazy river better than the Pirate pool and the lazy river was nice and close.
The room was very clean, new sofa and great sofa bed.   Dmom slept out on it and said it was great (and she has neck and back problems).  We had to override the ac as discussed and the main room stayed very cold, but the second bedroom stayed very warm.  
The parking pass went fairly smoothly.  The girl didnt push too much, but gave us a long speil about everything they offered there and I was just wanting to get to the parks.  We listened patiently, and about 10 mins later we were on our way to the AK!  Never got a phone call or knock on the door from the Time Share agents.
We did have a problem with our water one day.  DD and I took showers in the master bath, and then when DH went to get in there was no water at all.  Also, the washer had been running and now there was no water for the rinse cycle and no water in second shower either.  Sinks had a small trickle.  We contacted front desk (which took them forever to answer) and left for the day.  When we came back, there had been a pipe to bust outside of the trash shute door (carpets were very wet) but our water was working again...thank goodness.  I was afraid we would have to move rooms
Parking was fairly decent.  DH tried to take our van (with car top carrier) into the parking garage on the night after the MNSSHP at about 1:30am.   He forgot that the car top carrier was on and peeled it off the van and broke it!!!!  We had to buy bungee cords to be able to make it home with it and bungeed the top on....GOOD GRIEF!
The shuttle was not my thing.  I only used it once as DH and DD13 went on to DHS to take their YES class and DD5 and I came a bit later.  It took forever and was decently crowded.  The bus driver was not very friendly.  Definately not your Disney Bus!  We drove everywhere else, but that is the one thing I missed about on property...the convience of the constantly moving Disney busses.  The BC bus schedule seemed to be a few busses in the am, then some in the pm.  
We would definately stay here again.  It is so close to everything and still on WDW roadways.  Once we went off to eat or go to the grocery it was a traffic nightmare.  The Disney roadways are so much more flowy and easy to navigate.   I would hate to stay outside the gates, but BC is just perfect for a lot more space and still on property!
If anyone has any questions I would be happy to try to answer them!


----------



## cocoabean1

Just checked Southwest website- It looks like they have canceled flights for Monday and Tuesday out of Providence.  I'm supposed to leave on Weds morning (11:30) keeping my fingers crossed. Otherwise have to plan something for the spring.   Stupid hurricane!!!!!!!!!


----------



## auchs8

cocoabean1 said:


> Just checked Southwest website- It looks like they have canceled flights for Monday and Tuesday out of Providence.  I'm supposed to leave on Weds morning (11:30) keeping my fingers crossed. Otherwise have to plan something for the spring.   Stupid hurricane!!!!!!!!!



I'm in a similar situation.  We leave on Wednesday as well, but are travelling on the auto train.  Finger are crossed for us both.

I have issues with travelling and hurricanes.  My wife and I got stuck in Italy last year because of Irene.  That was our last vacation.


----------



## LadyBeBop

For those there now, what kind of activities do they have for Halloween. We're hoping to be there this time next year.


----------



## gonedisneycrazy

I saw your location was cowtown. If it is where I think it is (NJ) that is funny. I am from the same area and when I meet people that ask about cowtown, it is because they love the flea market, rodeo, or are from that area.
Just curious and I understand if you don't want to tell me.


----------



## gonedisneycrazy

southbound said:


> Hello fellow dis'ers. We are leaving extremely early and have a few perishables and some beer to give away. If you are here at WBC now and pm me in the next couple of hours, I will be happy to give you what we have. Thanks!






I noticed your location said cowtown. If that is the one I think it is in NJ, I grew up around there.


----------



## grodgers49

I have noticed that no one says anything about the rental costs of this property. Are we not suppose to ask/tell?  Forgive me if I am out of line.


----------



## Upatnoon

grodgers49 said:


> I have noticed that no one says anything about the rental costs of this property. Are we not suppose to ask/tell?  Forgive me if I am out of line.


No, there are lots of posts about costs, but the key is to shop around. There are a lot of variables, such as booking early, room size, time of year, etc.

A great place to start is by looking at the completed listings for Bonnet Creek on ebay or contacting a few of the power-renters you see listed on here.


----------



## blessedby3

grodgers49 said:


> I have noticed that no one says anything about the rental costs of this property. Are we not suppose to ask/tell?  Forgive me if I am out of line.



I have posted many times about our rental rates.  We paid $837 for a 2 BR deluxe for the week of Oct 20-27 and booked through Vacation Strategy


----------



## auprincess

blessedby3 said:


> I have posted many times about our rental rates.  We paid $837 for a 2 BR deluxe for the week of Oct 20-27 and booked through Vacation Strategy



Just curious, did you book pretty far out? Or was it within 60 days so you got a better deal? We don't know our exact dates ~ but have an idea. Obviously I'd like to get the best deal, but don't want the resort to get booked either. Just not sure when I need to book 

Also, for anyone ~ we want to stay longer than a week. Is it harder to get a place for 10 days (I'm not familiar with WBC, but it seems like a lot of condos do week long bookings).


----------



## khertz

LadyBeBop said:


> For those there now, what kind of activities do they have for Halloween. We're hoping to be there this time next year.



They were doing Trick or Treating both Saturday night (we wanted to do it with DS but it was the only night we were able to see MSEP & Wishes so we missed it) and Halloween night. I didn't pay too much attention to the other Halloween activities, but I think they had your typical stuff...face painting, games, etc.


----------



## auchs8

auprincess said:


> Just curious, did you book pretty far out? Or was it within 60 days so you got a better deal? We don't know our exact dates ~ but have an idea. Obviously I'd like to get the best deal, but don't want the resort to get booked either. Just not sure when I need to book
> 
> Also, for anyone ~ we want to stay longer than a week. Is it harder to get a place for 10 days (I'm not familiar with WBC, but it seems like a lot of condos do week long bookings).



If you want to  book for more than a week, and most of the bookings are Saturday-Saturday...then I would suggest booking now.  I used Vacationupgrades.com.  They checked for a lower price at the 60 day point, but because I am spanning two rental periods (Thurs - Thurs), there was no savings.  Also, it is harder to get anything other than the 2 bedroom because of spanning two rental periods.


----------



## auprincess

auchs8 said:


> If you want to  book for more than a week, and most of the bookings are Saturday-Saturday...then I would suggest booking now.  I used Vacationupgrades.com.  They checked for a lower price at the 60 day point, but because I am spanning two rental periods (Thurs - Thurs), there was no savings.  Also, it is harder to get anything other than the 2 bedroom because of spanning two rental periods.



Thanks for your reply! We would only need a 2 bedroom. We don't have exact dates, but our trip will not be until at least the end of May/first of June 2014. I *think* I read that the earliest I can book is 13 months in advanced...is that right? I'm pretty sure by then, we would know our dates.


----------



## Minniedap

auprincess, We used vacationupgrades and booked 11 nights the early part of this past June.  We booked it in Nov. of 2011 and at the 60 day point they were able to get us a reduced rate.  We had a wonderful stay and are booked again for next year.


----------



## canadiens900

grodgers49 said:


> I have noticed that no one says anything about the rental costs of this property. Are we not suppose to ask/tell?  Forgive me if I am out of line.



Your not really allowed posting prices and so on, i was temp banned 1 week last time i mentioned it... Be careful


----------



## Mikscrap

Minniedap said:
			
		

> auprincess, We used vacationupgrades and booked 11 nights the early part of this past June.  We booked it in Nov. of 2011 and at the 60 day point they were able to get us a reduced rate.  We had a wonderful stay and are booked again for next year.



Thanks this is what I've been wondering. Vacation upgrades right now is my highest quote for June 2013. If I get the reduced rate though it would be my lowest rate. I've just been trying to gauge how realistic it is to expect the reduction for June. Our dates are 6/7/13-6/15/13. Keep wondering if I should wait to book to see better quotes or to book now and hope for reduction.


----------



## auchs8

Fingers crossed that the Amtrak Auto Train runs on Wednesday.  We're supposed to check in on Thursday


----------



## beth445

I got nervous about my 6:20 am flight out of Philly Wednesday morning.  I convinced the dh to drive and Sunday night we packed up the mini van and 4 kids and off we drove into the storm.  Arrived at 10 this morning.  Got a 1 night stay at art of animation ( omg it is awesome here) and tomorrow we check in to WBC.   Sooooo excited!


----------



## beth445

Oh, and at 1 today I got a text that our Wednesday morning flight had been cancelled.  Soo glad I am already here!!!!!!


----------



## nancy155

beth445 said:


> Oh, and at 1 today I got a text that our Wednesday morning flight had been cancelled.  Soo glad I am already here!!!!!!



Glad you were able to make it ahead of the storm.  Enjoy your vacation!

I have been watching the news tonight and it does not look pretty on the east coastline.  My sisters and their hubby's were going to go on a cruise in New England up to Canada that was to sail yesterday.  They are glad they decided not to go ahead and book it.


----------



## blessedby3

auprincess said:


> Just curious, did you book pretty far out? Or was it within 60 days so you got a better deal? We don't know our exact dates ~ but have an idea. Obviously I'd like to get the best deal, but don't want the resort to get booked either. Just not sure when I need to book



I booked more than 60 days out.  Cant remember for sure, but probably 7 or 8 months ahead.  I got a much better price from vacation strategy at that point (also checked with Ken Price....but his was $180/night and VS was $119/night).  If I had booked with Ken Price and there was availability closer it would have dropped, but I got the lower price with VS that far out so I went with them.  I had zero problems....they were great!
Just email them both and get quotes and see what you are dealing with.  I only had to pay $150 deposit and if I had to cancel I could use that amount to apply to another week.


----------



## auprincess

Minniedap said:


> auprincess, We used vacationupgrades and booked 11 nights the early part of this past June.  We booked it in Nov. of 2011 and at the 60 day point they were able to get us a reduced rate.  We had a wonderful stay and are booked again for next year.





Mikscrap said:


> Thanks this is what I've been wondering. Vacation upgrades right now is my highest quote for June 2013. If I get the reduced rate though it would be my lowest rate. I've just been trying to gauge how realistic it is to expect the reduction for June. Our dates are 6/7/13-6/15/13. Keep wondering if I should wait to book to see better quotes or to book now and hope for reduction.





blessedby3 said:


> I booked more than 60 days out.  Cant remember for sure, but probably 7 or 8 months ahead.  I got a much better price from vacation strategy at that point (also checked with Ken Price....but his was $180/night and VS was $119/night).  If I had booked with Ken Price and there was availability closer it would have dropped, but I got the lower price with VS that far out so I went with them.  I had zero problems....they were great!
> Just email them both and get quotes and see what you are dealing with.  I only had to pay $150 deposit and if I had to cancel I could use that amount to apply to another week.



Thank you for all of your suggestions! Once the school calendar is out, and we know our dates, I'll go ahead and start getting some quotes. I'm glad that there is a cancellation policy ~ booking so far in advaned makes me nervous, we will be going, but life happens! 



beth445 said:


> Oh, and at 1 today I got a text that our Wednesday morning flight had been cancelled.  Soo glad I am already here!!!!!!



Glad you are there ~ have a great trip!!


----------



## mcc63303

Thinking of requesting the Main Building for our stay at BC for Thanksgiving week.  Fire works view is not a concern.  We have grand kids ages 3, 5, 8 and 9 going.  We have a 1 bedroom at BC and a 3 bedroom at Reunion, there will be 9 of us in total so BC will be for lunch breaks, naps and swim breaks (Reunion does have the 5 acre water park also).  Doubt anyone will be staying at nights at BC so just looking for convience and think being close to the Splash Pool and Lazy River will be good, along with close to bus stop although we'll also drive to the parks.  Appreciate any info and suggestions on the Main Building or any thing else at either resort.  We are new owners of BC, Ebay of course and our first visit to our "home resort".


----------



## Chelley00

We are back from our 14 night stay at WBC.  It was our first time staying somewhere other than onsite or in a rental house.  Thought I'd do a quick run down of our thoughts:

1.  We booked with Vacation Upgrades in March for a 3 bedroom deluxe.  I'd love to say it was a smooth transaction, but because we ended up with 3 different owners and 5 different reservations, we ended up not really knowing if we had a place to stay for our entire trip until the DAY we checked in.  That was very stressful.  VS kept saying everything was okay, but we didn't get confirmation of it, or even an email.  WBC said we were checking out on the 21st until we actually got there to check in and only then did they say the 27th.  Everything ended up being just fine, but driving to Florida with only half your vacation set in stone is nerve wracking.

2.  Check in was easy.  We got there around 6:30pm and were second in line.  We went to the parking pass desk and she asked me if I was married.  I said yes, but that my husband hadn't come.  She immediately dismissed me and turned her attention to my mom, asking if she was married.  Once she got the story that my step-dad was at home too, she gave us our pass, her spiel about building locations and where to watch fireworks and sent us on our way like we were worthless.  We didn't receive any calls, and never was asked to fill out paperwork with our income level or anything.  

3.  I called and requested a Tower of Terror view (it's my favorite) and was given the "it can't be guaranteed" speech which was fine.  We were assigned Tower 4, Room 864.  We knew walking in we were going to have a parking lot view and I was a little disappointed, but didn't realize this was what we would see from our balcony











Wishes





This is from my phone, I don't have the good camera uploaded just yet, but this is Illuminations to the left and Wishes to the right





and from the bedrooms, the Characters in Flight balloon






4.  We did have the new blue couch (so hard!) but still had a brown chair with a little peeling at the end of the arm rest.  The only other thing we noticed was a broken tile in the master bathroom shower.  Other than that, everything was in good condition, other than the microwave, which worked, but the table didn't rotate and we had an incident with burned popcorn.  

5.  Elevator service was great.  We never waited.

6.  We liked Tower 4.  Close to the parking garage, our view was great, but it was really noisy.  We could hear the busses coming and going, and the bedrooms faced the maintenance building so we would hear pounding a few early mornings.  

7.  The back bedrooms would always be chilly, but the master bedroom stayed pretty warm.  We used the override every day, more for the "drown out the noise" factor than anything.

8.  We came back one evening hoping to order a pizza from La Cucina, but they were closed.  The little restaurant in the main building by the pool had closed at 6pm too.  It was a little disappointing not to find anything on property to eat at 7pm.  We ordered Chinese instead.

9.  We never heard our neighbors, which was nice

10.  One day someone in our hallway apparently had someone sick in their room, as when we left that morning, there was a pile of bedding thrown in front of their door with vomit stains all over it, and a bag of trash full of vomit beside it.  It sat there for THREE days.  So nasty.  

11.  We spent one entire day pool hopping, and the kids decided they actually like pool at building 4 the best because it was warmer than the rest. 

12.  My mom used the shuttles a few times when we had other things going on.  One day they waited for over 40 minutes from the time the schedule said there would be a bus.  A gentleman in a scooter had been waiting even longer because they couldn't find a bus that could accommodate him.  He even went inside to ask for a manager and still had to wait.  

13.  Driving everywhere was really easy, not much traffic, and really didn't take that much time.  I really missed having a bus going to MK just because of the ferry/monorail to the park factor, but it really wasn't that big of a deal.  The close access to I-4 made getting to US/IOA, Seaworld etc very easy.  

14.  We ordered groceries from Garden Grocer and they were up to our room not very long after I got the text they had been delivered.  I also had to have a package delivered via UPS and was notified as soon as it arrived.

We really liked WBC, and kept talking about how nice it was to have our own space, kitchen, 2 bathrooms, washer and dryer.  Our last trip was at the Poly, and honestly, we liked WBC better, especially for such a long trip.


----------



## blessedby3

Chelley00 said:


> 3.   We were assigned Tower 4, Room 864.  We knew walking in we were going to have a parking lot view and I was a little disappointed, but didn't realize this was what we would see from our balcony



Thats funny that we were right down the hall from each other (we were in 877) and right after each other in the bin swap.  Weird thing is we never saw another person in the 8th floor hallway....ever!  I did smell lots of food cooking when we were in the hallway, so we knew some people must be there, but never saw a soul.  
I agree with the shuttle service.  I only used it one day and wont do that again.  Not worth the trouble and the bus driver was SO not friendly!


----------



## Disfan15

Hello, 

If you we're planning on going to WBC next summer, would we be able to book a presidential room by renting from someone? Also I know that requests wouldn't be guaranteed but if someone's an owner that books a presidential room will it be guaranteed?
Thanks!


----------



## tjmw2727

April will be our first time off site and I am spoiled by the transportation service at the WDW Resorts.  We will have one car for myself and my two dd's and my sister and brother in law and I know we will want to split up at times.  

The BC bus reports are making me wonder about using a taxi now & then in addition to or instead of the buses when we separate.

How easy is it to grab a cab from BC - are they lined up in front or will we have to call ahead?  

Thanks!!


----------



## blessedby3

tjmw2727 said:


> April will be our first time off site and I am spoiled by the transportation service at the WDW Resorts.  We will have one car for myself and my two dd's and my sister and brother in law and I know we will want to split up at times.
> 
> The BC bus reports are making me wonder about using a taxi now & then in addition to or instead of the buses when we separate.
> 
> How easy is it to grab a cab from BC - are they lined up in front or will we have to call ahead?
> 
> Thanks!!



I dont remember seeing taxis waiting around...although I wasnt looking for them so I could have just overlooked seeing them.  I got out my bus schedule from our trip last week and it does say at the top "We have taxis too!" 24 hrs a day/7 days a week.  407-390-0000...Maingate transportation.

I also noticed at the bottom it says that anyone with disabilities or wheelchairs needs to call for a reservation at least 2 hrs prior to boarding.  I post this because I remember someone posting on this thread or another about someone in a wheelchair having to wait a horrible amount of time for a bus that could accomadate them.  When I was on the shuttle (one and only time) a lady had a scooter and they had to manually lift the thing onto the bus.  NO Lift or ramp!!  She had to have another passenger help the bus driver pick it up and lift it off the bus at AK.  Just a little FYI for anyone traveling with a scooter, especially older folks.


----------



## Teacher03

tjmw2727 said:


> April will be our first time off site and I am spoiled by the transportation service at the WDW Resorts.  We will have one car for myself and my two dd's and my sister and brother in law and I know we will want to split up at times.
> 
> The BC bus reports are making me wonder about using a taxi now & then in addition to or instead of the buses when we separate.
> 
> How easy is it to grab a cab from BC - are they lined up in front or will we have to call ahead?
> 
> Thanks!!



We had to call for a taxi when we used them.  We planned on using the bus system but didn't have a good experience the one time we tried.  We drove our car most of the time.


----------



## AeroKU

We will be arriving on 11/11.  Will the pool maintenance be done by then?  Also, do the busses for WBC continue to run until midnight on Party nights?  We will be going to the Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on 11/16.  Will we be able to take a bus back or will we need to get a taxi?


----------



## am12pm

AeroKU said:


> We will be arriving on 11/11.  Will the pool maintenance be done by then?  Also, do the busses for WBC continue to run until midnight on Party nights?  We will be going to the Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on 11/16.  Will we be able to take a bus back or will we need to get a taxi?



Personally, I would plan on getting a taxi.  It will be so much easier after a long party night not to have to wait way out in the parking lot for a bus.  What a relief to just hop in a taxi and head back to the resort.

BTW, I am currently at WBC and the bus schedule for October has one extended time (12:30 a.m.) for returns into the late evening hours on weekend nights only.  The other evening return times for all days from the MK are every 20 minutes from 7:00 - 11:40 p.m.


----------



## MickeyMickey

We were at WBC from 10/20-10/27 stayed in tower 6 and used that shuttle stop.  I used the shuttles a total of 4 times, twice to the parks and twice returning.  Once the shuttle was 10 minutes late but every other time it was right on time!


----------



## DCTooTall

mcc63303 said:


> Thinking of requesting the Main Building for our stay at BC for Thanksgiving week.  Fire works view is not a concern.  We have grand kids ages 3, 5, 8 and 9 going.  We have a 1 bedroom at BC and a 3 bedroom at Reunion, there will be 9 of us in total so BC will be for lunch breaks, naps and swim breaks (Reunion does have the 5 acre water park also).  Doubt anyone will be staying at nights at BC so just looking for convience and think being close to the Splash Pool and Lazy River will be good, along with close to bus stop although we'll also drive to the parks.  Appreciate any info and suggestions on the Main Building or any thing else at either resort.  We are new owners of BC, Ebay of course and our first visit to our "home resort".



 The "main building" only has a few rooms in it,   so it would be the hardest one to have any sort of guarantee of getting access too.


The bus stops are close to (between) towers 5 and 6,  and the Main building and Tower 1.    There are splash areas at the pools at the main building and at Tower 2/3.  Lazy rivers are at the the pools at Tower 5 (with an exit near the tower 4 pool) and the Main Building.





Disfan15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you we're planning on going to WBC next summer, would we be able to book a presidential room by renting from someone? Also I know that requests wouldn't be guaranteed but if someone's an owner that books a presidential room will it be guaranteed?
> Thanks!



 Presidential rooms are a separate room type,  and cost more (points and therefore $$$ if renting) than a standard "Deluxe" room.    if you book a presidential room with an owner,  you will be guaranteed to be in a presidential room.

Keep in mind that Presidential rooms are the the most rare types of rooms at the resort,   so you will want to book ASAP in order to try and ensure there is still availability for your dates.


----------



## beth445

I checked in this morning.  Got a room in tower 5, just finished watching 2 sets of fireworks.  Room is great and spacious.  Never stopped and got the parking pass.   Our only problem was that I requested a pack and play 5 times before I actually got it at 9 pm.   I asked when we checked in at noon, again at 2, then at 6, 8 and at 8:30 I went to the lobby and stood there till I had confirmation the delivery person was on her way.   The customer service is definitely better at Disney but for what i paid, this is worth it so far!


----------



## blessedby3

beth445 said:


> I checked in this morning.  Got a room in tower 5, just finished watching 2 sets of fireworks.  Room is great and spacious.  Never stopped and got the parking pass.   Our only problem was that I requested a pack and play 5 times before I actually got it at 9 pm.   I asked when we checked in at noon, again at 2, then at 6, 8 and at 8:30 I went to the lobby and stood there till I had confirmation the delivery person was on her way.   The customer service is definitely better at Disney but for what i paid, this is worth it so far!



I agree about the customer service.  We needed the bell services to pick up our Bin for the Pay it Forward and take it to the next participant.  They told us they would be there in 15 mins, but never showed up.  We had to call back and they finally came at some point.  I had to call the front desk a couple of times on other things (one being when we had no water in the showers or sinks of the condo) and it took them forever to answer the phone.   I had to hang up and call back numerous times because they wouldnt answer...and I tried different extensions.  My husband was about to trek over to the main building when they finally answered.
But we still had a great stay and would stay again.   BC could take a few lessons from WDW on customer service, though!


----------



## southbound

beth445 said:


> I checked in this morning.  Got a room in tower 5, just finished watching 2 sets of fireworks.  Room is great and spacious.  Never stopped and got the parking pass.   Our only problem was that I requested a pack and play 5 times before I actually got it at 9 pm.   I asked when we checked in at noon, again at 2, then at 6, 8 and at 8:30 I went to the lobby and stood there till I had confirmation the delivery person was on her way.   The customer service is definitely better at Disney but for what i paid, this is worth it so far!





Hey Beth, did you get the stroller?  I didn't really have a lot of faith with the bellman, but hopefully there was no issues.  It was left with the box for it, and it's black and green (I believe)  and it was awesome for our tired girl.  If you have any problems, ask to talk to Mo, as he's the supervisor of all the bell staff, and he was awesome in tracking it down for us when another bellman couldn't find it.


----------



## southbound

We just got back from our 15 night stay at Bonnet Creek, and I can't say enough good things about the place.  We couldn't find the stroller left for us at first, but Mo (supervisor of the bell staff) tracked it down for me, and was super nice!  The woman who checked us in was awesome as well, and parking pass was no problem.  However, I agree with a number of people on here that the pass is totally NOT needed and if you want, skip that desk and head to your room.  Nobody asked for it, nobody checked it, and you only need your room key to access the gate!  

Our room was fantastic!  Asked for a fireworks view with high floor and we got exactly that!  Room 1474 in tower 4 (deluxe 2 bedroom) was awesome!  We sat on the balcony many nights and watched the fireworks with our daughter.  We had a new sofa in the unit, and as someone else commented, it's not leather and a bit firm, but it worked well for us, and better than an ugly old peeling one.  

Here's my take on the resort etc...  First off, I hated the toiletries they provide, as they smell of artificial pine, and that smell gives me headaches and it's just not that nice.  So, I definitely bought our own hand soap etc...  We switched the ice maker on right away so that we'd have ice for the cooler for our pool days without having to go fetch it from the machine.  There was also a plastic jug in the fridge that we kept filled with ice, so we could keep making more.      We also turned the fridge down so it would be colder for our drinks, as we didn't do any cooking while there, and we like our beer/pop/water very cold.  There is nothing other than very large blue cups and that jug that isn't glass or ceramic, so anybody with kids might want to bring some plastic cups or bowls etc...  I was always nervous my 5 year old would smash a glass or something.  The blender was used a lot as I would make us smoothies in the morning to get us through until we could get some proper food into us.  I put the fruit, yogurt, and juice in the blender at night, and left it in the fridge to thaw a bit so we could blend them easily in the morning.  It takes quite a bit of time to blend them frozen, so it worked great that way.  The dryer only took a long time if I had a big load in it, and mostly I did small loads, so it wasn't so bad!  That was a great thing to have, and I ended up bringing a lot less clothing because of it.  The only thing we ran out of was green recycle bags cause we drank so much!  LOL  But made do with other bags for our empties.  We have always recycled our bottles/cans in Canada for as long as I can remember, so it was nice to be able to do the same down there and they provide the recycle bin in the trash chute room.  I don't know if they'd charge for extra stuff, but the sign in the room says that if you need more, they will provide it for a cost.  In our unit, there were 2 hair dryers, which was nice, but we didn't need both, as there was just the 3 of us.  And while the jacuzzi tub was nice and I used it most nights, the water is NOT hot enough and I had to boil water for it... though a bit of a pain, it was worth it for me.  That's the only time I used the stove.  

Being in building 4 was the best for us.  It was super easy to get in and out of the resort from, there is a garage right there, so we parked in it every night cause it was too damn hot not to.  We almost always got ground floor parking, except when we came back from MNSSHP really late.  Also, we were able to sit and relax around the pool and watch our daughter swim without her ever being out of view, so that was the only pool we went to.  

When you are leaving the resort by car, and you want to turn right onto Lake Buena Vista, please note there is no YIELD sign, but it is definitely a YIELD!!!  We noticed a number of people that didn't stop, and luckily for them nothing happened, but I think they need to get a sign up there cause that traffic can be moving fast to get into the lane for the I-4.  Downtown Disney was always super, super busy and we mostly avoided it cause it wasn't worth the aggravation of parking and battling the crowds.  I do recommend for those that can, to park near Planet Hollywood or further west because there's lots more parking there.  We also learned very quickly to avoid Lake Buena Vista Drive altogether near supper time and to take the I-4 instead, as it's super easy and fast to get to the Crossroads area that way.  We sat in traffic for a looong time trying to get through the lights, and finally found the alternate route.  

My husband and daughter LOVE seafood (I do not) and their favourite place to eat was Joe's Crab Shack!  The chicken fingers were pretty good too, but they loved the crab, lobster, and shrimp so much, we had to go back!  Steak n Shake was super cheap and quite good for burgers n fries.  It's half price drinks between 2-4 btw.  The Outback was great on International Drive, but traffic is bad at dinner time!  IHOP was good too, but way too busy on the weekends, so we avoided that during peak breakfast hours.  Chevy's Fresh Mex was a hit for us, and the people there super nice, and the food so fresh and delicious.  Although not traditional Mexican fare, it was a good experience... but don't tell your server you like it hot, cause man oh man, did they ever spice it up... maybe a bit too much!  LOL   The fresh chips and salsa they start you off with was very good too.  And though I didn't have one, the margaritas looked good!  Black Angus was just average for us, and I did not like the fact they added 18% gratuity for 3 people eating.  I know a lot of places add it on parties of 8 or more, but we were just 3 people who didn't require a lot of service.  And of course, who's going to ask to change it, even if the server isn't that great.  I also believe that if it's added automatically, the servers feel they don't have to work as hard for their tip.  T-Rex was good, but very loud and dark and some smaller children did not like it!  Planet Hollywood was great at lunch, the food pretty good, but we did not enjoy our Sunday night meal there... They bring in a DJ and the music was so loud it hurt my ears and we couldn't even hold a conversation because of it.  We asked them about it and they said people love it!  I don't buy that... at least not families, which was the bulk of the clientele in there.

I would definitely stay at WBC again, and only have good things to say about the resort and the people we encountered.  Hope everyone staying there has as much fun as we did.


----------



## DCTooTall

southbound said:


> When you are leaving the resort by car, and you want to turn right onto Lake Buena Vista, please note there is no YIELD sign, but it is definitely a YIELD!!!  We noticed a number of people that didn't stop, and luckily for them nothing happened, but I think they need to get a sign up there cause that traffic can be moving fast to get into the lane for the I-4.  Downtown Disney was always super, super busy and we mostly avoided it cause it wasn't worth the aggravation of parking and battling the crowds.  I do recommend for those that can, to park near Planet Hollywood or further west because there's lots more parking there.  We also learned very quickly to avoid Lake Buena Vista Drive altogether near supper time and to take the I-4 instead, as it's super easy and fast to get to the Crossroads area that way.  We sat in traffic for a looong time trying to get through the lights, and finally found the alternate route.



Just to note,   There is no Yield sign because there is a traffic light.  Because of the angle of the road/turn,   it may be that people didn't see it (weren't paying attention),  but it's definitely there above the turn.

 EDIT:       Here's the Google Street View showing the traffic light.     http://goo.gl/maps/wHSOO


----------



## southbound

DCTooTall said:


> Just to note,   There is no Yield sign because there is a traffic light.  Because of the angle of the road/turn,   it may be that people didn't see it (weren't paying attention),  but it's definitely there above the turn.
> 
> EDIT:       Here's the Google Street View showing the traffic light.     http://goo.gl/maps/wHSOO




We looked for any kind of yield sign, and couldn't see one.  Also checked on google maps to see it, but again, could not see one.  There is definitely a traffic light for those going straight or turning left out of Chelonia Parkway, but if you could show us where the yield sign is for those turning right, I'd be grateful to see it.  Never saw the light either for turning right, as it shows on google maps, so that must be gone as well.


----------



## southbound

southbound said:


> We looked for any kind of yield sign, and couldn't see one.  Also checked on google maps to see it, but again, could not see one.  There is definitely a traffic light for those going straight or turning left out of Chelonia Parkway, but if you could show us where the yield sign is for those turning right, I'd be grateful to see it.  Never saw the light either for turning right, as it shows on google maps, so that must be gone as well.





Just to clarify, we never saw a light, and everyone else ahead of us didn't either. It's in a really weird spot, and we must have ran the red light a lot!  LOL  Good thing we never got a ticket!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## DCTooTall

southbound said:


> We looked for any kind of yield sign, and couldn't see one.  Also checked on google maps to see it, but again, could not see one.  There is definitely a traffic light for those going straight or turning left out of Chelonia Parkway, but if you could show us where the yield sign is for those turning right, I'd be grateful to see it.  Never saw the light either for turning right, as it shows on google maps, so that must be gone as well.





southbound said:


> Just to clarify, we never saw a light, and everyone else ahead of us didn't either. It's in a really weird spot, and we must have ran the red light a lot!  LOL  Good thing we never got a ticket!  Thanks for the info!



I'll conceed that the light can be hidden during the approach.   Because of the angle of the turn,  You really don't see the light until you are almost on it.   It also can appear almost overhead instead of on the opposite side of the road like most lights when you are stopped at it.

But,   I'm pretty certain the light is still there as of my trip [just before yours].     (I won't say 100% certain since I can't recall specifically that I remember being stopped at the light since I've been there often enough I know about it,  and then often treat it as a right-on-red situation when coming around the bend.)


----------



## Senator Tressel

Can anyone tell me specifically where the gym is for WBC? I'm pretty sure it was in building six, but can't remember for sure. What about the new hotel? Do you get access to that one?


----------



## MickeyMickey

Senator Tressel said:


> Can anyone tell me specifically where the gym is for WBC? I'm pretty sure it was in building six, but can't remember for sure. What about the new hotel? Do you get access to that one?



I used the one in building 6 and the one in the hotel, we were staying in building 6.  The hotel gym was locked from the inside of the hotel, but the door from the pool area outside into the gym was always unlocked.  I was a bit disappointed in both gyms but they were ok.  Also enjoyed running the path around the lake.  Not sure if there is another gym besides tower 6 or not, we didn't venture from tower 6 and the hote during our stay.


----------



## aseyrick

Senator Tressel said:


> Can anyone tell me specifically where the gym is for WBC? I'm pretty sure it was in building six, but can't remember for sure. What about the new hotel? Do you get access to that one?



There are 2 with the resort:  1 in the main bldg and the other in Tower 6.  Both are very small with limited selection of weights, machines, etc.  Plus, the equipment and room were pretty filthy from what I can ascertain.  After my 1st day, I ended up going to the hotel gym, which is wonderful.  It's large, has about 20 cardio machines and about 15 weight machines and plenty of free weights, Swiss balls, yoga mats, etc.  Plus, it's clean and very well maintained.  You can enter it from either the hotel (inside) or from the pool area, which is probably more convenient if you're staying at the resort.  Technically, the hotel gym is reserved for the hotel guests, but the most I've seen were 3 other folks in there and no one ever asked me as to my hotel v. resort status.  If you're a big workout buff like me, I strongly recommend going over to the hotel.  You won't be disappointed.


----------



## aseyrick

I had posted this on Bonnet Creek #2 thread not knowing there's a #3 already, so I thought I'd repost to see if anyone has any questions ... 

Hi all!

Our family of 3 just returned from a 7-nt/8-day stay at WBC and here's our assessment:

1. Check-in: I did everything by the book ... mentioned we wanted a high floor, lake or fireworks view and no poolview at booking, 2 weeks out and upon arrival. We checked in at 2:00 on Sat., 10/20. At 3:30, we received a call letting us know that our room on the 1st floor, poolview room was ready. I begged for a high floor and was told that if we were willing to wait, we should be able to get a higher floor. They'll call when it's ready. We waited and waited and finally decided to leave and grab dinner. By 7:00, I decided to call and was told that our room, in fact, is ready. (Nobody bothered to call and let us know.) We drove back around 7:30 and was told that, after a 5-hr wait, we got a 1st-floor, poolview room. (No joke) As you can imagine, we were seriously irate at this point. After some heated discussions, we were finally given a 5th floor room with parking lot view. They really went out of their way.  This doesn't include the fact that there was a HUGE line at checkin, a line at the parking pass/timeshare desk, a line each time we went to check on our room status and when we finally were given a room. The whole process was inefficient and NOT customer-focused. IMO, the first rep lied when he told us that if we waited, we would get a high floor. 5th floor, IMO, doesn't exactly constitute a high floor. We did check lowest income & no home ownership, and nobody ever called us. I'm wondering if that's why they didn't give us our requested room locale?? 

Once the whole check-in fiasco was over, everything else fell nicely into place ...

2. Room: We rented a 2-BR Deluxe (Tower 4, #568). While the location and view were pretty lame, the room itself was wonderful. While it was NOT renovated, it didn't have the appearance of being old/rundown. It was roomy, tastefully-decorated, comfortable and clean. There were no holes in the couches nor chipped bath tiles. The kitchen and baths were very well-equipped, and everything functioned exactly as described. Plus, it was fairly well insulated from outside noise. Note - The a/c when it kicks on is SERIOUSLY loud. It's a big "boom!" each time. We eventually got used to it. If you close your door, it really isn't too bad. We did have to override the a/c daily.

3. Restaurants: Aside from a couple of poolbars, there wasn't any other dining choices unless you went over to the hotel. Tesoro Cove was closed, so we dined at Deep Blue. Good food, excellent service but EXTREMELY pricey. We had reservations at 5 character meals (breakfast, lunch & dinner) + dined at 4 upscaled theme park restaurants, and the only meal that was slightly more expensive was at Cinderella's Castle if that tells you anything. Unless you like bar food or paying dearly for your meal, I strongly suggest going offsite, cook in or splurge at the parks - they are still cheaper.

4. Pools & hot tubs: They were all nicely heated and clean. Never had problem finding an open lounger. Note - the pirate slide at Tower 5/6 has a 48" ht requirement, which really disappointed our 5-yo son who can swim 2 olympic laps without stopping. Otherwise, we thoroughly enjoyed the swims. Be sure to get your towels from Main Bldg or Bldg 6 before you head to the pools; otherwise, you will find yourself walking a LOT to get from 1 place to another. 

5. Fitness center: I worked out at the main bldg fitness center once. Never again. It's the size of a closet with a few cardio machines, a nautilus machine and 1 set of multi-weight free weights. Plus, it was very poorly ventilated (even at 6 am). I ended up going to the wonderful hotel fitness center for the remainder of our stay. 2 thumbs up!!

6. Driving around: I was most worried about this b/c the parks just seemed so intimidating. It was a piece of cake. Wouldn't have it any other way. Easy, quick & flexible. Never used the buses once.

7. Misc: We did order our groceries from Garden Grocer. Highly recommend!! They did a great job of selection (no bruised bananas, rotting fruit, dinted cans, etc.). They were prompt and delivered our goodies to the WBC cold storage. Getting the bellmen to bring them to our room was another story. Took 3 tries and finally got it right. No biggy. BTW - we hated the dangling parking pass, so we took it down. They NEVER stopped us, so you can just by-pass the whole car pass/timeshare desk if you want.

Final summary: Would we stay there again? Yes. Despite the whole initial check-in fiasco, we did enjoy our stay at WBC. It is a lovely resort with clean, roomy and well-equipped suites. The location and price can't be beat. Took us approx 5-10 minutes to get to/from each park. Great for those with little ones who need a mid-day nap.  

One other add ... We booked our stay through Vacation Strategy.  They are the ONLY company that was able to quote a presidential suite more than 6 months out AND be able to provide the lowest cost of any organization because of their Presidential Reserve / Platinum Reserve status.  I emailed them regarding my check-in experience and received a call from their Director of Business Development who apologized profusely for my experience and assured me he would personally help me with future reservations/checkins.  I strongly recommend VS as they are customer-focused, responsive, has a great cancellation policy and can offer the best price on Wyndham Bonnet Creek units.  

BTW - we just rebooked @ WBC through VS for late April stay through.    The toughest part will be the wait ... again.


----------



## aseyrick

Oh, and, we decided on a Presidential Suite b/c we'll be GUARANTEED a high floor and know our unit # before we get there.  That's worth an add'l $250 to me!!


----------



## aseyrick

mcc63303 said:


> Thinking of requesting the Main Building for our stay at BC for Thanksgiving week.  Doubt anyone will be staying at nights at BC so just looking for convience and think being close to the Splash Pool and Lazy River will be good, along with close to bus stop although we'll also drive to the parks.



If you're looking for convenience (in parking and driving). a quiet place for afternoon naps and some water entertainment for the kids, I'm not sure if Main Bldg is a good choice.  There's so much commotion all day with checkin/checkout, plus, parking is never easy since most folks waiting for a room will be parking there.  Plus, as the OP said earlier, it has limited room, so requesting main bldg will be tough to fill, esp. during highest season (i.e., Easter, Thanksgiving & Christmas).

We stayed in Bldg 4, facing the parking lot on level 5.  While the view was terrible, it was quiet and sooo easy to get in/out of the resort.  Plus, there's hardly ever anyone using the pool, hot tubs (2) or the lazy river.  Ditto on the cabanas if you'er into that.  If you're getting a seluxe v. presidential suite I would also avoid Bldg 5 & 6 (unless they can give you a high floor) b/c there's always lots of foot traffic & music blaring at that pool, and the little ones won't be able to use the pirate slide.  IMO, your best bets would be bldgs 2, 3 & 4 and the highest floor available.  Good luck & have fun!



Disfan15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you we're planning on going to WBC next summer, would we be able to book a presidential room by renting from someone? Also I know that requests wouldn't be guaranteed but if someone's an owner that books a presidential room will it be guaranteed?
> Thanks!



Yes, Vacation Strategy is 1 of the few that is able to book presidential suites that far out AND be able to give you the under 60-day discount because of their Platinum & Presidential Reserve status.  I'd give them a shout.



tjmw2727 said:


> How easy is it to grab a cab from BC - are they lined up in front or will we have to call ahead?



Even though we never used it, I've actually hear decent things about the WBC buses.  They tend to be fairly prompt.  Like any bus, you will have to keep up with their schedule, which is not nearly as frequent as the Disney resort buses.  

Taxis are not lined up @ WBC.  You will have to call ahead.  

Another option is to rent a 2nd cheap, compact car, esp. .  My biggest fear staying offsite was navigating to/from the parks.  I was so intimidated until we did it.  It was a cake walk getting to/from the resort!!  It gave us complete flexibility - not to mention comfort and the ability to throw whatever we need in there when we want it.  I wouldn't do it any other way now.


----------



## robinb

Hi there!  I was wondering if anyone has rented over a really busy period like Christmas.  As you can see from my signature, I am a DVC member and I have a 1BR at AKV booked for 12/23-12/30 but while I was looking to add a couple days offsite before my AKV reservation, I found an awesome rate for the whole week at Bonnet Creek.  I know that parking and driving may be an issue at the MK and that we won't have EMH.  Was vacationing still doable?  I am usually a "pick a non-EMH park" kind of person, but every day is EMH that week at the MK and I am afraid that we will be at too much of a disadvantage.  FWIW, we have APs (free parking) and no ADRs so no set schedule.


----------



## auprincess

aseyrick said:


> Oh, and, we decided on a Presidential Suite b/c we'll be GUARANTEED a high floor and know our unit # before we get there.  That's worth an add'l $250 to me!!



I enjoyed your review ~ thanks so much! The fact that the slide has a 48" height requirement really concerns me. My 7 year old is an excellent swimmer and competes on a year round swimteam. She is very short though ~ she will be 9 when we go and I seriously doubt she will be 48" (barefoot), she isn't even 44" now. I know it sounds silly to change our minds on WBC just b/c of this ~ but the only thing my 2 girls requested was a pool with a slide


----------



## aseyrick

auprincess said:


> I enjoyed your review ~ thanks so much! The fact that the slide has a 48" height requirement really concerns me. My 7 year old is an excellent swimmer and competes on a year round swimteam. She is very short though ~ she will be 9 when we go and I seriously doubt she will be 48" (barefoot), she isn't even 44" now. I know it sounds silly to change our minds on WBC just b/c of this ~ but the only thing my 2 girls requested was a pool with a slide



Unfortunately, the pirate slide has a "slide police"/lifeguard who measures each kid, so 48" is absolutely required.  HOWEVER, there's another slide on the other side of the resort at Tower 2 & 3 that has a slide that DS loved.  The only requirement is that the kids have to be able to slide down and swim to the side unassisted.  The funny thing is both slides looked about the same height and slope.  The only difference is the pirate ship versus a regular slide.  The good thing about the Tower 2 & 3 slide is there's hardly anyone at that one b/c all the other bigger kids are at the pirate slide, so we and 2 other families shared that entire pool and hot tub, which was just fine by us.  If that's the only thing that might detract you from staying at WBC, don't let it.  Your kids will love it there.


----------



## aseyrick

robinb said:


> Hi there!  I was wondering if anyone has rented over a really busy period like Christmas.  As you can see from my signature, I am a DVC member and I have a 1BR at AKV booked for 12/23-12/30 but while I was looking to add a couple days offsite before my AKV reservation, I found an awesome rate for the whole week at Bonnet Creek.  I know that parking and driving may be an issue at the MK and that we won't have EMH.  Was vacationing still doable?  I am usually a "pick a non-EMH park" kind of person, but every day is EMH that week at the MK and I am afraid that we will be at too much of a disadvantage.  FWIW, we have APs (free parking) and no ADRs so no set schedule.



Granted, we didn't go at a "peak" week, but I'm fairly certain you won't have problems driving to/from the resort.  It's a cake walk, really.  Everything's easily accessible from Buena Vista, which is the 1 street you'll hit coming out of WBC.  Even if you parked like the Griswolds, there's always a tram less than 5 minutes away to whisk you straight to the maingate.  As for crowds, you may want to get a subscription to touringplans.com which will show you when you should go to each park based on crowd, even during Xmas week.  For the cost, location (far better than AKV) and amenities, it's hard to beat WBC.


----------



## monkeyjuce

I have been searching the boards for about an hour now and can't find out how to go about making a room/building request. I know it is on here because I saw it a few months ago but can't find it now. 
By the way, I am checking in on Sunday November 11th how likely is it that I will get my request of a lake view, building 4, high floor? In that order.


----------



## vtwep

Is wireless available?  And if so, is the strength decent?  I was there 2 years ago and brought my router to hook up in the kitchen.  I can do that again, but just wondering if it's necessary?  I definitely would like a strong signal.


----------



## auprincess

aseyrick said:


> Unfortunately, the pirate slide has a "slide police"/lifeguard who measures each kid, so 48" is absolutely required.  HOWEVER, there's another slide on the other side of the resort at Tower 2 & 3 that has a slide that DS loved.  The only requirement is that the kids have to be able to slide down and swim to the side unassisted.  The funny thing is both slides looked about the same height and slope.  The only difference is the pirate ship versus a regular slide.  The good thing about the Tower 2 & 3 slide is there's hardly anyone at that one b/c all the other bigger kids are at the pirate slide, so we and 2 other families shared that entire pool and hot tub, which was just fine by us.  If that's the only thing that might detract you from staying at WBC, don't let it.  Your kids will love it there.



Thank you so much for coming back and clarifying this for me! I didn't realize there was another slide (new to resarching WBC and it is quite overwhelming). Do you happen to know if the pool by Tower 2 & 3 has zero entry? What about the pirate ship pool?


----------



## DCTooTall

auprincess said:


> Thank you so much for coming back and clarifying this for me! I didn't realize there was another slide (new to resarching WBC and it is quite overwhelming). Do you happen to know if the pool by Tower 2 & 3 has zero entry? What about the pirate ship pool?



2/3 pool is not Zero Entry.  There is however a kiddie pool and a kids splash area by the pool.

The Pool by the pirate ship does have a zero entry.


----------



## Chelley00

DCTooTall said:


> 2/3 pool is not Zero Entry.  There is however a kiddie pool and a kids splash area by the pool.
> 
> The Pool by the pirate ship does have a zero entry.




Zero entry at the pool at the main building too, and a larger splash pad.


----------



## pandamom

beth445 said:


> I checked in this morning.  Got a room in tower 5, just finished watching 2 sets of fireworks.  Room is great and spacious.  Never stopped and got the parking pass.   Our only problem was that I requested a pack and play 5 times before I actually got it at 9 pm.   I asked when we checked in at noon, again at 2, then at 6, 8 and at 8:30 I went to the lobby and stood there till I had confirmation the delivery person was on her way.   The customer service is definitely better at Disney but for what i paid, this is worth it so far!



Just wanted to say that I've had pack and play delivery issues at Disney too.   Pack and Play request was on reservation and I reminded them at check-in.  It took multiple phone calls over several hours.  I didn't get it until I spoke with a manager and told him I was on my way to desk to talk to him in person if I didn't get within the next few minutes.  That was the last time I stayed at a "Value" Disney property.


----------



## am12pm

vtwep said:


> Is wireless available?  And if so, is the strength decent?  I was there 2 years ago and brought my router to hook up in the kitchen.  I can do that again, but just wondering if it's necessary?  I definitely would like a strong signal.



Yes wireless is available, but I would bring my own as you will have guaranteed swift and secure access that way!!


----------



## LisaCat

am12pm said:


> Yes wireless is available, but I would bring my own as you will have guaranteed swift and secure access that way!!



Do they still have the plug in the kitchen for internet?  I know I brought an ethernet cable with me in 2010, but when I was at Wyndham Grand Desert this weekend, they didn't have an ethernet port, just wifi.  They had a port marked DSL, but the ethernet cable was too big for it.


----------



## am12pm

LisaCat said:


> Do they still have the plug in the kitchen for internet?  I know I brought an ethernet cable with me in 2010, but when I was at Wyndham Grand Desert this weekend, they didn't have an ethernet port, just wifi.  They had a port marked DSL, but the ethernet cable was too big for it.


Yes, there is an ethernet port on the bottom of the phone.  Our kitchen phone had an ethernet cord already plugged into it.  So it was easy peasy!  You might bring your own ethernet cord if you want to guarantee that you have one without asking the very busy front desk.  I'm kinda like a boy scout...always prepared!!


----------



## LisaCat

am12pm said:


> Yes, there is an ethernet port on the bottom of the phone.  Our kitchen phone had an ethernet cord already plugged into it.  So it was easy peasy!  You might bring your own ethernet cord if you want to guarantee that you have one without asking the very busy front desk.  I'm kinda like a boy scout...always prepared!!



Thanks!  I keep one in the bag with the laptop along with a card reader for the camera memory!  LOL


----------



## vtwep

am12pm said:


> Yes wireless is available, but I would bring my own as you will have guaranteed swift and secure access that way!!



Great - thanks for the reply/info!  I'll definitely pack it.


----------



## beth445

I can't find it anywhere. How do I disable the ac thermostat"??????  It is sooooooo cold!!!!


----------



## am12pm

beth445 said:


> I can't find it anywhere. How do I disable the ac thermostat"??????  It is sooooooo cold!!!!



Push and hold the F/C button that is on the left of the thermostat until the little screen says "bp" for bypass.  

This will allow the unit to run at the set temperature for 24 hours without going off if there is no motion in the room (e.g., you are away from the condo during the day or at night while sleeping, etc.).


----------



## Senator Tressel

Forgive me if this info is already posted in the thread, but does anyone know the list of what restaurants that are allowed to deliver to Bonnet Creek?


----------



## syk731

We're here now and we've been pleased.

I got my room through my friend who is a Wyndham owner.  She said that she had a high level status or some such thing so that she could request a particular room for me and I would probably get it.  I'd read here that perk doesn't carry over to guests of owners, but she said it had for her in the past.  I called the main desk 2 weeks before check-in to make my room request and it was good that I did because my friend's requests weren't on there.  

I very much got the feeling that room requests are handled based on what's available at the time you check in.  I didn't feel like they saved rooms for people based on their room requests.  I had requested a high floor and away from the elevator (I wanted a quiet room).  The check-in person had my requests and had to keep referring to a map of the resort (in a drawer, so I didn't know what he was doing until he told me) to check how close to the elevators the rooms were.  He initially offered me a room in the 7th floor in tower 5.  He asked me if that was high enough.  I said it was fine but asked if he had anything higher, since he made it seem like there might be something else.  He gave me a room on the 9th floor in tower 4.  He said it had a fireworks view.  I don't care about that, but I would 't call the view a fireworks view.  You can see the fireworks at MK and Epcot, but you have to stand right up by the window and lean your face on the window to be able to see it.  Even from the balcony, it isn't easy to see the fireworks.  

I was the only person checking in around 3 PM in a Wednesday, so he took his time with me.  I went to by the front desk at 3 PM in Friday and it was packed.  I did to to the parking pass desk.  They ask for your driver's license, which I didn't like.  He scanned it into some kind of machine.  I told him I didn't want to fill out the sheet asking for job and income info and I didn't.  He said they collect that info to understand what type of people stay at the resort.  I politely but firmly said I didn't give out that info and that was it.  He gave me the pass and off I went.

The room is fine but dh thought it looked a little dated.  (Tower 4 hasn't been renivated yet).  The carpets are a little worn.  The couch was replaced and is fine.  I think the beds are soft (or at least softer than I would like) so not comfy for people who like firm or med-firm beds.  

The resort itself is nice.  We brought our own router and that's been awesome.  I heard 2 ladies at the pool talking about how the wifi connection sucked except in certain parts of the room so I'd advise bringing your own router if you need good wifi.  

DS was very disappointed as he's been measuring at 48" for a few months already (even without shoes) but at the pirate slide he measured at 47.5 inches and they didn't let him on.  We weren't expecting it to be an issue so that was very sad for him.  I think that their ruler measures a little smaller than most so warn your kids who are just at 48 inches that they may not be 48 inches on this ruler.


----------



## syk731

Senator Tressel said:


> Forgive me if this info is already posted in the thread, but does anyone know the list of what restaurants that are allowed to deliver to Bonnet Creek?



On the phone I the room, it says that pizza deliveries are only allowed from la cocina (at the resort), pizza hut, papa jones, dominoes, flippers, and giordanos.  There is a binder in the room with some ads in the back including menus from local restaurants.  At least one (a Chinese place) says that they deliver to "your resort" so I assume that delivery from other places are allowed, but not other pizza places.

I also discovered today that the pools are different temperatures.  I'm not sure if it's related to the amount of sun the pool is getting or the pool temps are different.  The pool a tower 2/3 with the slide was much colder than the other pools.  The pool at tower 5 was warmer, and the main pool and the one at tower 6 were the warmest.


----------



## Chelley00

syk731 said:


> At least one (a Chinese place) says that they deliver to "your resort" so I assume that delivery from other places are allowed, but not other pizza places.
> 
> I also discovered today that the pools are different temperatures.  I'm not sure if it's related to the amount of sun the pool is getting or the pool temps are different.  The pool a tower 2/3 with the slide was much colder than the other pools.  The pool at tower 5 was warmer, and the main pool and the one at tower 6 were the warmest.



We ordered from the Chinese (Citrus Garden) and it was really good, and they were quick.  

We did a day long pool hop, and I agree with you on the different temps.  The pool at 2/3 was freezing when we were there.  The pool at Tower 4, where we were, was probably the warmest, and 6 was usually pretty nice.


----------



## aseyrick

monkeyjuce said:


> I have been searching the boards for about an hour now and can't find out how to go about making a room/building request. I know it is on here because I saw it a few months ago but can't find it now.
> By the way, I am checking in on Sunday November 11th how likely is it that I will get my request of a lake view, building 4, high floor? In that order.



"The Book" says you are supposed to call WBC front desk and make that request 2 weeks out ... and again at check-in.  However, there is NO guarantee that you'll get it - and I'm a perfect example.  I did everything "by the book" including making my requests when I 1st booked.  Our room location was nothing even close to what I asked.  I would strongly recommend your not specifying just 1 bldg but multiple so that you give them more options.  More options = higher potential.  This is why I booked our next trip in a presidential suite.  I will be guaranteed a room *before* I arrive.



vtwep said:


> Is wireless available?  And if so, is the strength decent?  I was there 2 years ago and brought my router to hook up in the kitchen.  I can do that again, but just wondering if it's necessary?  I definitely would like a strong signal.



Yes, wireless is available in every bldg now, but the strength is just so-so.  Naturally, it's better during the day (when most folks are the parks).  Plus, I hated having to re-login every single time I turnoff my laptop/kindle/phone, etc.  It's a bit of a pain for not too much gain.  Just my 2-cents.



LisaCat said:


> Do they still have the plug in the kitchen for internet?  I know I brought an ethernet cable with me in 2010, but when I was at Wyndham Grand Desert this weekend, they didn't have an ethernet port, just wifi.  They had a port marked DSL, but the ethernet cable was too big for it.



Yes, the port is still on the phone in the kitchen, but they also have wireless in all buildings now (for free).


----------



## 3AUTigerFans

Thanks for all of the great tips! We will be checking into BC in less than two weeks and can't wait! This will be our first time saying there, and we are so excited after reading all the great reviews on here.


----------



## wdw&sonny

Wow! there's a lot of info in these threads on WBC, but still I have a few questions.  I saw some incredible pictures of what I think was a 2BR presidential suite.  It had beautiful dark cherry woodwork, dark tile floors and looked quite a bit nicer than some of the other pics of the deluxe suites.
1.  Are the Presidential suites significantly nicer than the deluxe?
2.  Where are the presidential suites?  Which buildings?  which floors?
3.  Are there 1, 2, 3 BR presidential suites?
4.  What is the ballpark price for the Presidential suites compared to the deluxe (say for a 2BR)?
5.  Which towers, floors, rooms have been recently renovated and is it worth it to get into one of those rooms?
TIA.


----------



## CalsMomma

I've been lurking here for a while, doing my research, and just want to say thanks to all who've shared their Bonnet Creek info!  Thanks to the tips I got here, we chose BC and had a great experience.  I have to say, I'm converted and I won't be staying anywhere else for a Disney vacation!

We checked in around 4:00 pm last Sunday.  I don't know if it was due to the low season, or not a popular check-in day, or whatever...but that couldn't have been a better experience. I hadn't called in a tower request in advance, mostly because I didn't think I'd get it anyway. At the desk, the guy asked ME if I had any tower preference, and then, if I wanted a low, mid, or high level floor! I gave him a general idea of my 'ideal' location, and ended up with a 3rd floor 2BR in tower 2, which was perfect. I was prepared for the sales pitch at the parking desk but they didn't even ask me to fill out a form. They mentioned to my husband about the 'breakfast' and $100 gift card, but he politely said 'he would think about it' and we weren't bothered all week.

The room was so nice.  All of the furniture was in perfect shape and the finishes were like new and high-end. Gorgeous! And as a bonus, we had a lake view and decent view of the Illuminations fireworks.  Parking outside our tower was plentiful at any time of day. Wi-fi worked just fine.

We also tried out all of the pools - all were very nice and not crowded but we definitely preferred the pirate themed pool.  It was the warmest and we liked the lazy river nearby too. My son wasn't tall enough for either of the slides; I thought he would enjoy the one by tower 3 but they were enforcing the 48"/no one under 5yo rule, and he's just shy of both.  No big deal, we still had tons of fun swimming.

For those that miss the Disney ambience, I would say that all of the staff we met at Bonnet Creek were awesome and friendly. There were tons of activities and because the resort was not crowded, each kid got lots of attention. We took advantage of the free face painting, balloon artist, pool parties, and Halloween games. My son actually asked to 'stay home' several days instead of going to the parks, he liked it that much.

We will definitely be back!  Thanks Dis'ers!


----------



## DCTooTall

wdw&sonny said:


> Wow! there's a lot of info in these threads on WBC, but still I have a few questions.  I saw some incredible pictures of what I think was a 2BR presidential suite.  It had beautiful dark cherry woodwork, dark tile floors and looked quite a bit nicer than some of the other pics of the deluxe suites.
> 1.  Are the Presidential suites significantly nicer than the deluxe?
> 2.  Where are the presidential suites?  Which buildings?  which floors?
> 3.  Are there 1, 2, 3 BR presidential suites?
> 4.  What is the ballpark price for the Presidential suites compared to the deluxe (say for a 2BR)?
> 5.  Which towers, floors, rooms have been recently renovated and is it worth it to get into one of those rooms?
> TIA.



I'll attempt to answer some of these.

1. I Think it's mostly going to be a matter of preference as to the "significantly nicer" answer.  They are nicer,   but how much nicer can depend.   The Primary differences between a regular "Deluxe" unit and the Presidential suite are going to be the decor items you noticed in those pictures.  Typically,   Higher crown molding ceilings,  Dark wood accents and doors,   Tiled floors in the common areas,  Stainless steel appliances,  and some upgraded furnishings.

2.  There are 4bdrm Presidential units located on the top floor of the Main Building and Towers 1-5.    All Units in floors 10 and above in Tower 6 are presidential units.

3. Yes,  There are now 1,2, and 3bdrm presidential units. They are located exclusively in Tower 6.   

4. I couldn't tell you since I've never tried to price one,  and different owners/renters have different criteria when setting their prices.   Some things I can tell you however:

Points wise,   non-discounted,   A 1 bdrm Presidential tends to run the same point cost as a 2bdrm Deluxe, and a 2bdrm Presidential as a 3bdrm Deluxe.   There are not 4bdrm Deluxe units so that point cost pricing trend doesn't continue,   but it MIGHT help give you an idea of a rough ballpark based off prices you see people mention getting for the deluxe units.

  The Presidential units are MUCH MUCH rarer at the resort than any of the deluxe style units.  As such,  Some of the owner tricks such as point discounts or upgrades are less likely to come into play.   Since many of those tricks tend to run off the assumption of unbooked inventory,   with the short supply of Presidential level accomodations at the resort, it's rare you'll find an empty unit available by the time those discounts/upgrades kick in.

And finally....  again,  because of the rarity,  and the much nicer looking and class of accomadations,   Some owners will charge a premium over what they might charge  per-point for a deluxe unit.   Since Wyndham no longer allows "trading" of points between owners,  the per-point is more of an abstract # since you have no way of knowing what the actual point cost to the owner actually will be for the reservation you are renting (due to housekeeping fees, discounts,  guest certificate fees,  and other items that come into play with a reservation within the Wyndham System)

5.  Towers 1-3 have recently been renovated according to reports.  towers 4 and 5 I've heard some mixed reports on so I don't know what their exact status is.     And as for "is it worth it"....   Can't say.   I haven't seen before/after pics of the renovation,  so I honestly don't know if the renovation has brought anything to these rooms that would make it worth it to me to go thru the extra effort to request a renovated room.

  Other than the reported couch issues,  which for the most part have been resolved already in the non-renovated towers,   I can't think of any major reoccuring issues I've heard about in any of the towers that would make me say the non-renovated rooms are worth avoiding if possible.


----------



## Fundytrail

Which route do you prefer between MCO and Bonnet Creek

Route 417
or
Route 528

And the second part why


----------



## AeroKU

Leaving in 5 Days and can't wait!  Does anyone ever not drive or not rent a car?  We are flying in and taking a car service to the resort.  We will have a grocery stop along the way, and I'm assuming that our room will not be ready when we get there around 2pm.  If our room is not ready, will they have a fridge/freezer that we can keep our food in while we wait for our room?


----------



## DCTooTall

Fundytrail said:


> Which route do you prefer between MCO and Bonnet Creek
> 
> Route 417
> or
> Route 528
> 
> And the second part why



417....  and because it's a straight shot and pretty easy/quick to get there.  

If you take 417 to the International Drive exit,  You can just stay straight on that road over I-4 as it turns into EPCOT CEnter Drive.     On the Return trip,  There is a 7-11 and a Hess station before you get to 417 that you can use to top off your gas tank so you will show a full tank when you return the rental.



AeroKU said:


> Leaving in 5 Days and can't wait!  Does anyone ever not drive or not rent a car?  We are flying in and taking a car service to the resort.  We will have a grocery stop along the way, and I'm assuming that our room will not be ready when we get there around 2pm.  If our room is not ready, will they have a fridge/freezer that we can keep our food in while we wait for our room?



I always drive/rent so I've never had to take advantage of it myself,   but I have seen others post that they do have a fridge they can use to store your perishables until your room is ready.   I don't know however if there is a freezer for frozen goods or if there is a limit on how much they'll hold for you.    

  If in doubt however,   you could always call the resort directly and ask them.


----------



## syk731

I used Garden Grocer this trip.  They delivered to bell services about 1 hr before we arrived.  Bell services kept it refrigerated until we checked in.  I don't know if bell services has a freezer but they definitely have a fridge.  

But your room may be ready at 2 PM, especially if you're flexible with what type of room you want.  There were several rooms available at 3 PM when we checked in.


----------



## momof1+1+2

Disfan15 said:


> The kitchens come fully stocked with dishes, flatware, knives, basic pots and pans, colander, hand mixer, blender, toaster, coffee maker (takes cone style filters), standard gadgets: corkscrew, can opener, cheese grater, pizza cutter, ice cream scoop. The units come stocked with a few days worth of coffee, dishwashing liquid, dishwasher tabs and laundry soap. The bathrooms have trial sized toiletries and a wall mount hair dryer. Refills of all supplies are available at the front desk for free.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this is still the case?  Free refills of all supplies?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Small1029

Just got back from our first visit to WBC. It was great!!!

We checked in Halloween night around 11. I asked for a high floor and he asked me if I had a blg preference and I chose blg 3 bc i knew it was renovated. It didnt disappoint. No view just parking lot but I got the 7th floor and the blg I wanted so beggars can't be choosers. VERY quiet. We never waited for an elevator once. They are still renovating the blg. They were painting the 1 st floor while we were there so they may not have had a lot of ppl in tower 3 but we loved it. Our room was very nice...all new and updated furniture, paint, and bedding. It smelled brand new when we walked in. The guy that checked us in told me generally they put ppl in blg 4 first but it wasn't a busy time so he accommodated the guest requests as much as possible. 

No parking pass needed. Keys will let u in the gate. I never went back to get one and it was never needed. 

We did override the a/c and I will say the bedrooms were still warm. The main room and kitchen were freezing by contrast but I personally was uncomfortable sleeping each night BC I like to be cold. We had a couple of towels in our room that had dried up toothpaste on them. I tried washing them but they didn't come clean. These are my only complaints about our stay. But regarding the towels...we had plenty with only 4 of us so it really wasn't a big deal. 

The pools were chilly. My kids (9, 7) loved the pirate pool best so we spent almost all of our time there. They did try the main pool and tower 5 lazy rivers and each time they stayed just a small amount of time before asking to go to pirate pool. Tower 3 pool was coldest. Kids liked the slide and on our warmest, full sun day we spent half the day there (they went back and forth btw   pool and splash pad).  The slides are 48 inches and they pretty much enforce that at pirate pool. Tower 3 pool says 48 inches or be blue to swim length of pool unassisted. My son is 47 inches and went down that slide no problem. 

We booked at 25 days out with vacation upgrades. Ken was fabulous. He was the only one to have availability for my wed-tues dates and we felt we got a good deal as we were suppose to stay at Sheraton vistana and ken saved us about 350 . I'd stay here again for sure. Next time ill book a little sooner and try for a presidential so I don't have to stress about getting a high floor. We had a great experience with the staff, our check in was fabulous, and we really enjoyed the resort. We didn't do Disney this trip (4 previous trips to Disney) so we really took advantage of the resort and all it had to offer. We didn't eat at the restaurants, we did hang at the hotel pool which is nice, and we did rent a cabana (50 on weekend 25 during week) at pirate pool. What we did buy from there I didn't find to be outrageously priced (I'm from Chicago and everything is over priced).   We took drinks in a cooler to the pool as did many of the guests. 

I hope this helps. Reading reviews really helped me with info and to make the decision to stay there. I can say I honestly can't wait to go back!!!


----------



## MickeyMickey

I have a AAA parking pass I will mail out today to the first person that Pam's me a name and address



Thanks


----------



## Fundytrail

Two good videos of Bonnet Creek that I did not see referenced as I went through this and previous threads on BC.

Aerial view
http://vimeo.com/32337497

General Overview
http://vimeo.com/26035312


----------



## chimilady

Is there anyway to get things like that, videos and links to the picture thread on the first post like they do for the onsite hotels?  Often so many things are asked over and over and it would be nice to have one spot for people to go to for that stuff.


----------



## DCTooTall

chimilady said:


> Is there anyway to get things like that, videos and links to the picture thread on the first post like they do for the onsite hotels?  Often so many things are asked over and over and it would be nice to have one spot for people to go to for that stuff.




In order for the first post to be updated with all the information,  it requires the person who started the thread the keep it updated.

Parts 1 and 2 were started by people who were somewhat active and who kept the first post updated with some of the FAQ.

This thread however was created by a DISBoard Newbie before part 2 was close to being closed.   They just copy-pasted the text from the Part 2 first post (without including the links or images),   and I haven't seen them around much lately.


So while it would be nice,    sadly I don't think we have a thread originator who is willing to invest the time needed to keep the first post here updated.


----------



## chimilady

DCTooTall said:


> In order for the first post to be updated with all the information,  it requires the person who started the thread the keep it updated.
> 
> Parts 1 and 2 were started by people who were somewhat active and who kept the first post updated with some of the FAQ.
> 
> This thread however was created by a DISBoard Newbie before part 2 was close to being closed.   They just copy-pasted the text from the Part 2 first post (without including the links or images),   and I haven't seen them around much lately.
> 
> 
> So while it would be nice,    sadly I don't think we have a thread originator who is willing to invest the time needed to keep the first post here updated.



BOO!  That stinks.  I saw this thread being started WAAAAAAAAAAY early.  I've been stalking this thread on and off for a month since we just got back from our first visit (onsite) and kept passing this place on the busses and thought it would be much nicer to stay here with the space.


----------



## AeroKU

Are there DVD players in the living room and the bed rooms?


----------



## Chelley00

Living room yes.  We were in a 3 bedroom and the 2 back bedrooms did not have one.  Not sure about the master as my mom was in there and I didn't go digging through drawers


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

AeroKU said:


> Are there DVD players in the living room and the bed rooms?



We just stayed in a two bedroom deluxe and there was not one in the master bedroom.


----------



## DCTooTall

AeroKU said:


> Are there DVD players in the living room and the bed rooms?



As others have mentioned,  There is a DVD/CD Player/Stereo located in the Living room in the cabinet under the TV.

 The bedrooms just have the TV.


----------



## ottawafamilyof4

Our flight just changed to arrive 12 hours later than when we booked. We will now arrive at the resort around 10pm. Does this mean that we will get whatever rejected rooms are left after everyone else has checked in? I expect the resort to be at capacity for our dates. 

From what I've read, you can make a room request in advance, but what actually happens is that rooms are assigned on a first come, first serve basis. Does anyone have any ideas for how I can avoid a first floor parking lot view?

Thanks!


----------



## kimski25

ottawafamilyof4 said:
			
		

> Our flight just changed to arrive 12 hours later than when we booked. We will now arrive at the resort around 10pm. Does this mean that we will get whatever rejected rooms are left after everyone else has checked in? I expect the resort to be at capacity for our dates.
> 
> From what I've read, you can make a room request in advance, but what actually happens is that rooms are assigned on a first come, first serve basis. Does anyone have any ideas for how I can avoid a first floor parking lot view?
> 
> Thanks!



We made a request and they said it wouldnt be a problem. We got in after 6pm and we got exactly what we asked for. Loved the place BTW...


----------



## momof1+1+2

Bumping this.  

QUOTE=momof1+1+2;46648978]





Disfan15 said:


> The kitchens come fully stocked with dishes, flatware, knives, basic pots and pans, colander, hand mixer, blender, toaster, coffee maker (takes cone style filters), standard gadgets: corkscrew, can opener, cheese grater, pizza cutter, ice cream scoop. The units come stocked with a few days worth of coffee, dishwashing liquid, dishwasher tabs and laundry soap. The bathrooms have trial sized toiletries and a wall mount hair dryer. Refills of all supplies are available at the front desk for free.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this is still the case?  Free refills of all supplies?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## syk731

momof1+1+2 said:


> Bumping this.
> 
> QUOTE=momof1+1+2;46648978]



I was there last week and the sign says something like what's provided is complimentary but extras can be purchased.  I believe that 3-4 laundry detergents were included (but no dryer sheets, so bring your own if you use them), 3 dishwasher tabs, 1 small container of dish soap, a few packets of coffee, a few filters, small containers of shampoo, conditioner, body lotion in the bathrooms, and a small salt and pepper container.  And a microwave popcorn.  I think that was it.


----------



## kalc12345

syk731 said:


> I was there last week and the sign says something like what's provided is complimentary but extras can be purchased.  I believe that 3-4 laundry detergents were included (but no dryer sheets, so bring your own if you use them), 3 dishwasher tabs, 1 small container of dish soap, a few packets of coffee, a few filters, small containers of shampoo, conditioner, body lotion in the bathrooms, and a small salt and pepper container.  And a microwave popcorn.  I think that was it.



We just got back and it was the same for us.


----------



## Bellamouse

We found that there was plenty of everything for our needs in the room.  We did see the "refills" in the gift shop.  They were around $1.00 for each item.  But we never needed to buy anything.   We did bring our own coffee though, so if you're relying on them having that, you will definitely not have enough.  But with regard to laundry detergent and dishwasher soap etc, we found there to be more than enough.


----------



## momof1+1+2

Thank you for the replies!  Useful information.  I will for sure buy coffee!


----------



## blessedby3

When we were there last month, I think we had 3 packets of laundry detergent.  That would not have been enough for our family of 6.  We washed clothes everyday and towels every 2 days.  Thats just me though, I would rather wash a load of clothes every evening than to have to come home with dirty duds.  I took some of those tide pods for our extra loads.


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

syk731 said:


> I was there last week and the sign says something like what's provided is complimentary but extras can be purchased.  I believe that 3-4 laundry detergents were included (but no dryer sheets, so bring your own if you use them), 3 dishwasher tabs, 1 small container of dish soap, a few packets of coffee, a few filters, small containers of shampoo, conditioner, body lotion in the bathrooms, and a small salt and pepper container.  And a microwave popcorn.  I think that was it.


I was ther just over a week ago and I can say this is pretty much well correct.


----------



## Bellamouse

blessedby3 said:


> When we were there last month, I think we had 3 packets of laundry detergent.  That would not have been enough for our family of 6.  We washed clothes everyday and towels every 2 days.  Thats just me though, I would rather wash a load of clothes every evening than to have to come home with dirty duds.  I took some of those tide pods for our extra loads.



Yes, I neglected to mention in my post that it was just my husband and I.  So for the two of us, there was plenty of everything.  I always forget most people have kids!  

So if you have lots of clothes to wash, you may find you need more.  

I think we did two or three "loads" (they weren't full) of dishes, but we didn't really eat in the room - only breakfast (a couple of bowls and spoons) and we drank coffee - so some coffee cups.   If you are a bigger group and plan to eat in the room a lot, you may need more dishwashing packs.   

Sorry I wasn't more clear that there were only two of us!


----------



## 3Goofy's

We stayed at Bonnet Creek for the first time Nov 2-11 and had an amazing time!  I had read many reports and they were all fantastic, but I've never stayed offsite, and have made my way through many, many disney resorts and I love the feel of Disney.  I was very concerned I would miss the disney atmosphere staying offsite.

So, no, the atmosphere is not disney, but it's pretty darn good.  We stayed in Tower 5 (as requested), and it had the pirate lazy river which we LOVED!!!!  Hands down Bonnet Creek's variety of awesome pools beats Disney.  And the landscaping was beautiful.  I did not care for the music most of the time and did miss the disney music.  They did have live music at Escuado's (sp?) pool bar and that was always fantastic.  But Bonnet Creek is just so serene!  Even with the kids whipping by in the lazy river.  Way more relaxing than any Disney resort.  The hotel (Wyndham Grand), has a lovely, more adult pool with cabanas ($100 though), and outdoor fireplaces.  I had not anticipated how RELAXING staying offsite would be.

Escuado's at tower 4-5 had wonderful wraps (and very good fries) for a very reasonable price and we had 2 meals there.

Driving to the parks was a breeze too, with the exception of MK.  Disney buses are far better for that park, but otherwise, you can drive to any park in 10 min or less!

The resort was spotless, as was our room with a new sofa.  New sofas were arriving during our stay and looked like a leather-type, so might have been for presidentials.  A cockroach was found on our last day, in the kitchen, but not by me.  I did find noise from other rooms and hallways a tiny bit of a problem, but I'm a light sleeper and it really wasn't much.  I overrode the AC but found if I set the fan to constant (to help with noise), the fan blew right over me while I slept and made me cold.  If I set the fan to auto, it cycled on and off and kept me either cold or warm if it was off.  I preferred the auto setting though.  I should have asked for an extra blanket and would have been fine.

At check in, we were asked to go to the Member Services desk for our parking pass.  I did not.  I unplugged our phone and later saw we had 2 messages left for us.  One was from a nice woman telling us we needed our  parking pass and she had info on how to save us money.  The other was from a more aggressive man telling us that our check-in was not complete and we needed to come to the desk right away with our id.  We ignored both messages, kept the phone unplugged and never heard another word all week.

I was worried about staying offsite, but I shouldn't have been.  The awesome, relaxing resort, beautiful pools and grounds and extra space more than made up for the lack of Disney atmosphere.  My parents preferred less-Disney, and I have a much greater appreciation for it too now.  I can't wait to go back!


----------



## wgeo

A few thoughts from our trip in October:

We stayed Oct 20 -27 (like a lot of people here!)  We arrived at 5:00 pm and were offered a room in Tower 4 13th floor lake view, they said we could wait and try for a fireworks view, but I wanted a high floor and was tired so we took that room.  It was great!  Loved the view from the balcony, I'm sure it would have been nice to see the fireworks, but we did go watch them from the window by the elevators and while they were nice we didn't feel like we had missed something huge with our pretty lake view.  We did need to override the AC.  The check in process was fast enough and we did the parking pass desk (I just looked really disinterested and told the lady that we had morning plans everyday - it really went pretty fast) and we were on our way.  We got to our room and our kids changed and made it to the pirate slide and still had about 25 minutes to slide before they shut it down (the slide) at 6:00, so we were very happy with check in.

Our room was fine, I don't think it had been refurbed yet, but we did have a new couch (light blue fabric  VERY firm).   My only real issue with the room at all was the lame shower heads, but seriously that was it so were VERY happy.  I have to say that the elevators were incredibly fast all the time, I was amazed at how quick they were.

I am a very light sleeper and was happy to have a high floor, we could hear music/karoake some times around 9/10 at night but it didn't last long and I just turned the fan on with a/c and was fine. I'm sure we go to bed earlier than most on vacation and the music didn't go very late.  Never heard any noise from the hallway ever.

We loved the resort, the kids liked pool hopping, although their favorite was the pirate pool/slide.  They thought the slide over at Tower 3 was colder water temp.  

In a perfect world I would have liked more in room info about the on site restaurants.  They only listed real info for one (La Cocina's maybe?) on a magnet on the fridge.  It would have been nice to get better ideas of the menus and hours of the other choices also.  We got messed up one night when we went to grab burgers from the place in the main building, got there at 6:10 and found out it closed at 6:00.  We thought the only other place was the pizza place so we changed out of our suits and popped over to DTD.  This was fine as we all enjoy DTD but I found out later we could have gotten food at other places, which would have been a little easier.  

Overall we were very happy with the room and resort, loved the location.  It was so easy to get to all the parks and especially DTD.  I feel like it was a GREAT value for the money!


----------



## mcc63303

We'll be there this Saturday (the 17th) and just wondering about the pool temperatures?.... are a lot of people swimming or complaining about the temps?


----------



## katallo

Tons of people swimming, but its in the 80's.  just keep checking temps.  You should be fine!


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

mcc63303 said:


> We'll be there this Saturday (the 17th) and just wondering about the pool temperatures?.... are a lot of people swimming or complaining about the temps?


We found as also mentioned in previous threads, that the water temps vary from pool to pool. We stayed in tower 5 (lazy river) and the water was nice with more users. Tower four (regular pool w/ hot tubs) was a little chilly with less users. We also had cooler weather temps. Low-mid 70's the end of October.


----------



## aseyrick

mcc63303 said:


> We'll be there this Saturday (the 17th) and just wondering about the pool temperatures?.... are a lot of people swimming or complaining about the temps?



Most pools are heated.  I believe the only ones not heated are the ones with the slides.  Doesn't make sense since kids use those, but it is what it is.  You should have no problem.  When we did get a little chilly, we would just hop in the hot tub until we were nice & toasty.


----------



## ski37

We stayed 2 nights at Bonnet Creek. We checked in around 730 pm on Saturday night. No wait as they had 3 or more people checking in. I had called a few days before to ask for a high floor in tower 5. When we got here I added fireworks view. The guy put us in tower 4 1476 which was a fireworks view...sweet. He was very pleasant. We got 4 room keys for the 2 of us. (these also get you in the gate to park your car)
He then sent us to the activities desk to get the parking pass. We had no problems. We are owners and the lady said they just started something new for owners,,,a NO SALES Pitch update with a $75 gift card. I asked if this was mandatory and she said no, of course not. So we declined and never heard from anyone again. We didn't have to fill out any sheet or anything. We got the parking pass and info about restaurants. She gave us her cell number and said she would be our concierge for the stay. Very painless. We had bell services bring up our bags. 
We stayed in a 2 bedroom deluxe. Typical Wyndham setup. I think they are all pretty much the same. Lots of room..furniture seemed new.
Wireless was fine. We had 2 laptops and never had a problem. No need to bring your own router.


----------



## mcc63303

Arriving on Saturday, from those that have been at Disney during Thanksgiving week what are the chances or past experiences of any of the Disney parks closing during any day due to crowd size?  Thinking of returning to BC for lunch or dinner and returning to the parks afterward.


----------



## AndyFL

mcc63303 said:


> Arriving on Saturday, from those that have been at Disney during Thanksgiving week what are the chances or past experiences of any of the Disney parks closing during any day due to crowd size?  Thinking of returning to BC for lunch or dinner and returning to the parks afterward.



Be sure to pay attention to the bus schedule, they don't run in the middle of the day most of the time. I'd hate for you to go back for a midday lunch only to find yourself stuck there until the buses started running again.


----------



## manhattanman

Sorry if this has been answered before.  We are arriving in Orlando early on Saturday along with another family who are flying fom a different city.  I know that check in is 400 and that some people have been able to check in early but this is based on availability and is not guaranteed.

  If we get there and the room is not ready it seems that they call you when it is ready. What do people do in the interim?  Can you drop off your luggage and use the resort ( the pools etc)?  What about towels ?  Should we pack swim clothes into a carry on bag, and change in the restrooms?

  If the pools are not available what do people do, sit in the lobby and wait for a call?


----------



## Bellamouse

Well we had a car, so we went shopping - we went to Downtown Disney and had some lunch at Wolfang Puck, then we went to Super Target and bought some food, then we stopped at some kitschy t-shirt shops out on 192.  Our room was ready when we got back.

But if you don't have a car, you can definitely use the pools.  I think there are shower rooms near the pools (I didn't see them myself but I read here that others said they are there).   You could take the shuttle over to Downtown Disney or to one of the parks as well.  

Yes the bell stand will hold your luggage.  I'm not sure about towels - I know you can check out towels for pool usage, but I don't know how it would work without having a room number assigned.  I would talk to the front desk about that - I'm absolutely sure they would come up with a solution for you for that.


----------



## LisaCat

Bellamouse said:


> Yes the bell stand will hold your luggage.  I'm not sure about towels - I know you can check out towels for pool usage, but I don't know how it would work without having a room number assigned.  I would talk to the front desk about that - I'm absolutely sure they would come up with a solution for you for that.



The Wyndham in Vegas (we were there 3 weeks ago) gave me a "special key" to access the pools and the elevators up to the Activity Center there while I was waiting for our room.  I'm sure that BC has a similar set up.

I did a search and looked at the result posts and don't see a current shuttle schedule posted.  Does anyone have one from a recent stay that they could upload?  Thanks!


----------



## Bellamouse

You don't need any keys to access the pools.   They are all open.  You will just need to ask about the towels, and where to change.  As I said, there are places to change, I just can't tell you where they are because I didn't need/use them.  But they're there.


----------



## manhattanman

Bellamouse said:


> You don't need any keys to access the pools.   They are all open.  You will just need to ask about the towels, and where to change.  As I said, there are places to change, I just can't tell you where they are because I didn't need/use them.  But they're there.



Thanks so much, this is precisely  what I was looking for.  What about parking, I read that you don't need a parking pass but just a room key, if we get there before 4 can we keep some stuff in the car and park without a key ( yet) or parking pass and enjoy the pools while we await the call from the front desk?


----------



## Bellamouse

Yes, once you are in the gates (they have to let you in with your reservation so you can check in!), you just park anywhere.  They don't check the parking passes.  Also, you can still get your parking pass even if you don't get your room (that's what we did).  So after we came back from shopping (before we got our room) we just showed the parking pass to the gate attendant and he opened the gate.     

There are two gates - one that has an attendant and one that only takes the room key.  So just make sure you go to the manned attendant gate when you first come in - they will ask to see your reservation, and then if you leave, make sure you get your parking pass first, and then go back through the manned gate to get back in with the parking pass.  

Once you have your room, you can bypass the manned gate and just go through the gate that uses the room keys.


----------



## momof1+1+2

We just checked in. Resort is beautiful. Our room is very nice...not as large as a villa on property but for us that is not an issue. When we went to get our parking pass there was no hard sell at all. They didn't have me even fill anything out and knew we weren't owners.

My complaints: they offered us a lower floor room on check in and I politely asked about possibly getting a fireworks view. He asked me to wait and went and checked in back. He came out and offered us a fireworks view in I believe tower one but I could be wrong.  Awesome....two minutes later he says oh I can't give you that room. Hmmm....okay so we end up doing a pre check in and he would call us if a fireworks view room comes up. I am thinking wow awesome customer service!  We went to the pool area and we were checking things out when 10 minutes later they call that a room is ready. I go to check in and it is a parking lot view...I am confused at this point and explained to the woman that we wouldn't mind waiting for the other room and she proceeds to tell me I should have requested that. Ok we did though so she goes to the back to check and comes back and said there will be no fireworks rooms available today. I asked how that could have changed from 15 minutes ago. Her response was I am not an owner so I will not get one...owners have preference. Ouch. Conversations went on...desk manager got involved and said the same thing. At this point the room isn't the issue it is being treated as second class because I am not an owner. I get the reason behind it but the presentation and conflicting information really made it a bad situation when it didn't need to be.

In addition we found our dishwasher full of dishes when we got to our room and a pair of underwear in a drawer. 

I hope this isn't an indicator of more to come.


----------



## Spanky

Tower 1 - one bedroom 515. If you get my room check the bedside drawers. I just realized I left a package of Michey Mouse chocolate pretzels. Since the bag is open you probably won't want to eat them but the bag came with a niffy Mickey shape clamp closer with a magnet for using to hold things on a refrigerator. I can't believe i went off and forgot to check all the drawers!


----------



## Upatnoon

momof1+1+2 said:


> We just checked in. Resort is beautiful. Our room is very nice...not as large as a villa on property but for us that is not an issue. When we went to get our parking pass there was no hard sell at all. They didn't have me even fill anything out and knew we weren't owners.
> 
> My complaints: they offered us a lower floor room on check in and I politely asked about possibly getting a fireworks view. He asked me to wait and went and checked in back. He came out and offered us a fireworks view in I believe tower one but I could be wrong.  Awesome....two minutes later he says oh I can't give you that room. Hmmm....okay so we end up doing a pre check in and he would call us if a fireworks view room comes up. I am thinking wow awesome customer service!  We went to the pool area and we were checking things out when 10 minutes later they call that a room is ready. I go to check in and it is a parking lot view...I am confused at this point and explained to the woman that we wouldn't mind waiting for the other room and she proceeds to tell me I should have requested that. Ok we did though so she goes to the back to check and comes back and said there will be no fireworks rooms available today. I asked how that could have changed from 15 minutes ago. Her response was I am not an owner so I will not get one...owners have preference. Ouch. Conversations went on...desk manager got involved and said the same thing. At this point the room isn't the issue it is being treated as second class because I am not an owner. I get the reason behind it but the presentation and conflicting information really made it a bad situation when it didn't need to be.
> 
> In addition we found our dishwasher full of dishes when we got to our room and a pair of underwear in a drawer.
> 
> I hope this isn't an indicator of more to come.


Curious, how did you get your reservation? Did you rent from an owner or through some other fashion?

I'm sort of not surprised that they are trying to hold some of the best rooms for owners. I'm sure they've gotten some heated feedback from owners complaining that they paid thousands for their timeshare and then they find out in the resort hot tub that someone who rented a week on ebay for $600 has the awesome fireworks view, while they are stuck on the ground by the minigolf.

I also wouldn't be surprised too if the Disney resort tradition of "request-itis" is starting to impact WBC. As more and more people read that they can request a fireworks view, suddenly 9 out of 10 guests request one. I've seen little evidence that calling ahead works, but people will try.

Still, I agree that you did not have a good customer service experience. The best solution for WBC is just to say "sorry, nothing available" without getting into a long excuse about why not.

Perhaps the next fireworks view move will be the "$20 bill" trick so popular in Vegas.


----------



## momof1+1+2

We rented from an owner.


----------



## Upatnoon

momof1+1+2 said:


> We rented from an owner.


Sometimes when I checked in they mentioned I was the guest of an owner -- and sometimes not. 

It will be interesting to see if more people report striking out when asking for fireworks views or if yours was just a random event.


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

Upatnoon said:


> Sometimes when I checked in they mentioned I was the guest of an owner -- and sometimes not.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if more people report striking out when asking for fireworks views or if yours was just a random event.



My wife and I checked in three weeks ago Saturday at 4:30. I called the Monday
prior and requested an upper floor in tower 4 or 5 but forgot to mention the fireworks view. When we were checking in I asked about my request and he said an upper floor (14) was noted but it was a lake view. I then asked if a fireworks view was possible. He went and got the supervisor w/o me asking and after a few questions from him he said one moment and went into the office. A moment later he came out and gave us a room on the 14th flloor tower five. We of course were very greatfull and the view was unbelievable. So I consider it to be like a chess game. You can only move your chips to the possible openings at the time. Calling in a request a week prior was a tip this thread offered and made all the difference in our case.


----------



## manhattanman

Has anyone brought a wii to play in their rooms?  I know that there is a common wii but I was wondering if anyone has hooked up a wii in their rooms.  You cant do this on a disney cruise and in many hotels is is hard if not impossible to switch sources from cable to anything else.

  I dont anticipate using the wii much but if the weather is not great it might help with cabin fever.  But if it cant be done its not worth bringing it.


----------



## southbound

I just posted some pics of our 2 bedroom deluxe unit in Tower 4 on the WBC photo thread in case anyone wants to see more pictures.   


We stayed in unit 1474 which was right beside the elevator.  Never heard any noise from the elevator and would choose tower 4 again for a number of reasons.  LOVED the view of Epcot and the fireworks at night.  Epcot was very close, and MK was in the distance, but still had a pretty good show.


----------



## 2Pirates2Princesses

We recently booked a deluxe two bedroom unit for our May trip! We are so excited! We passed by WBC while on a bus to DTD on our last trip and were amazed by how close it is to everything. All the positive feedback and photos about WBC here on the boards really helped us to choose this resort over other options we were considering.


----------



## xmas16

I'm sure this topic has probably come up before but I was not able to find an answer when searching. Looking into booking at the WBC and I see included  with the quote from  what seems to be a respectable outside source a significant confirmation fee. Is this a legit fee?, am I being duped?, or is it just the price of doing business and is something you just have to bear? Thanks


----------



## esk

No......did not have any extra fees with Vacation Strategy.  Just a flat rate.


----------



## southbound

xmas16 said:


> I'm sure this topic has probably come up before but I was not able to find an answer when searching. Looking into booking at the WBC and I see included  with the quote from  what seems to be a respectable outside source a significant confirmation fee. Is this a legit fee?, am I being duped?, or is it just the price of doing business and is something you just have to bear? Thanks





I had to pay a $300 deposit to VS, but that was deducted from my total.  I would use VS again in a heartbeat, they were awesome!


----------



## 2goofykiddos

Staying at BC for the first time at the end of December and I have a few questions. 1. When should I call to request a room? 2. Do I call the BC number directly?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## esk

Oh, me too --- a deposit with VS.  I meant it was all included though....as part of my total fee, not an extra fee.

I called WBC a few days ago and requested fireworks view, we'll see.   Their direct number is 407-238-3500.


----------



## rileyroosmom

I'm here now, leaving tomorrow. I called Bonnet Creek directly about a week before we left. We got exactly what we requested. We did speak to another couple at the pizza place who said they booked a certain view 9 months out and didn't get it. Not really sure how it all works.


----------



## blessedby3

southbound said:


> I had to pay a $300 deposit to VS, but that was deducted from my total.  I would use VS again in a heartbeat, they were awesome!



I only had to pay a $150 deposit for our rental (from VS last month).  Have they changed the amount?  Thats double....
What have others had to pay?


----------



## Chelley00

Our was $300 for 2 weeks.


----------



## Fundytrail

VS Deposit

$150 Single week
$300 Multiple Weeks or Villa


----------



## ls3015

Has anyone been though the vacation club sells pitch for bonnet creek, wondering how hard sell are they. Have a 3 nite 4 day sells pitch offer for $200.00. is it worth it?


----------



## carlbarry

ls3015 said:


> Has anyone been though the vacation club sells pitch for bonnet creek, wondering how hard sell are they. Have a 3 nite 4 day sells pitch offer for $200.00. is it worth it?



VERY hard.  No, let me correct that.  VERY VERY hard.  After the first salesweasel tells you you're stupid for not buying, they send in the closer.  Then they send you to a guy who will supposedly take a satisfaction survey, but will try to sell you points for a vacation.  When I refused there, he kept jumping up out of his seat and exclaiming, "You're just not thinking right!"  And so on.


----------



## ls3015

carlbarry said:


> VERY hard.  No, let me correct that.  VERY VERY hard.  After the first salesweasel tells you you're stupid for not buying, they send in the closer.  Then they send you to a guy who will supposedly take a satisfaction survey, but will try to sell you points for a vacation.  When I refused there, he kept jumping up out of his seat and exclaiming, "You're just not thinking right!"  And so on.



How long was your stay? Did you have the phone call invite, Did you finally buy? If not how were you treated after,


----------



## carlbarry

ls3015 said:


> How long was your stay? Did you have the phone call invite, Did you finally buy? If not how were you treated after,



If memory sserves:
1.  March 2006.  I was at Star Island via a business gift, and suckered into going to the pitch.  I think they kept me for 3 hours (I was clueless then).  The pitch was very hard.  But I looked around, and figured the people I saw there would never be able to pay the installments on their loan, and would have to re-sell at a lower price.  I never could have conceived just how low, until I got home and looked on ebay.
2. Dec. 2006.  I was obligated via above to go again on my second visit to Orlando.  The sales pitch was even harder, with the young woman salesweasel showing cleavage (!), and telling me, "I know what it is, you just can't afford it, right?"
3. After that, I bought Wyndham, via Ebay, for $100,  49,000 points.
4. I went to Bonnet Creek in September 2009, and was offered a gift card to go on the "Owners Update."  It made no difference that I told them I could buy on ebay for $1 what they were selling for $15,000.  When I said it's been 90 minutes as they promised, and I'm not in Orlando to spend it at a sales pitch, they sent me to the next guy, who tried to sell me points that I could use for a vacation.  But I did the math, and it came to about $175 a night!  So I declined.  He's the guy who kept jumping up and exclaiming, "You're not thinking right!"  Then they sent me to a final guy, who pressured me to buy, I think, a vacation outright.  When I said no, he looked disgusted, threw down the paper work, and let me go.  They kept me 2.5 hours.
5. Last year I received an invitation, "as a Wyndham owner," to stay at their "beautiful new luxury hotel Wyndham Grand at Bonnet Creek," for a reduced rate, if I went to a "meeting."  I bit.  Once again there was a lot of pressure--and then the salesweasel angrily asked me, "If you knew you didn't want to buy more points, why did you take the offer"!  But at least they kept me only an hour and 20 minutes.


----------



## khertz

carlbarry said:


> VERY hard.  No, let me correct that.  VERY VERY hard.  After the first salesweasel tells you you're stupid for not buying, they send in the closer.  Then they send you to a guy who will supposedly take a satisfaction survey, but will try to sell you points for a vacation.  When I refused there, he kept jumping up out of his seat and exclaiming, "You're just not thinking right!"  And so on.



This about sums it up, and we are actually already Wyndham owners. We decided after our last awful experience that we will politely decline all further owners updates until we are actually ready to purchase more points. It's just not worth the incentives anymore to be made to feel like an idiot in the process.


----------



## carlbarry

khertz said:


> This about sums it up, and we are actually already Wyndham owners. We decided after our last awful experience that we will politely decline all further owners updates until we are actually ready to purchase more points. It's just not worth the incentives anymore to be made to feel like an idiot in the process.



It's not worth BUYING anything directly from Wyndham when you see on ebay that sellers will pay closing fees and sell their timeshare for $1.


----------



## JessB320

khertz said:
			
		

> This about sums it up, and we are actually already Wyndham owners. We decided after our last awful experience that we will politely decline all further owners updates until we are actually ready to purchase more points. It's just not worth the incentives anymore to be made to feel like an idiot in the process.



Agree!!! We are also wyndam owners. We will NEVER do an owner update in Orlando again!!! Now worth the hassle or headache.


----------



## blessedby3

Chelley00 said:


> Our was $300 for 2 weeks.





Fundytrail said:


> VS Deposit
> 
> $150 Single week
> $300 Multiple Weeks or Villa



Thanks!


----------



## aubriee

How is this resort for solo travelers?  I'll be down there May 10th-20th and it looks like I can get a one bedroom through Vacation Strategy for almost exactly what a room at Pop would cost me, when the Annual Pass discounts come out. When I emailed VS they gave me a quote of $896.00 for the ten nights and if AP discounts stay about the same as they have been, I should be able to get a standard room at Pop for about $879.00 for the same ten nights.

 I'd be renting a car regardless of where I stayed.  What would be a good location for a female solo visitor?  Is the second lazy river next to tower 4 or 5?  I've just found this thread today and haven't finished reading it yet.  I usually stay onsite and have just never considered Bonnet Creek.


----------



## JayhawkFans

We stayed at WBC in Sept for the first time.  I would have no problems with staying there as a solo female traveler.


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

aubriee said:


> How is this resort for solo travelers?  I'll be down there May 10th-20th and it looks like I can get a one bedroom through Vacation Strategy for almost exactly what a room at Pop would cost me, when the Annual Pass discounts come out. When I emailed VS they gave me a quote of $896.00 for the ten nights and if AP discounts stay about the same as they have been, I should be able to get a standard room at Pop for about $879.00 for the same ten nights.
> 
> I'd be renting a car regardless of where I stayed.  What would be a good location for a female solo visitor?  Is the second lazy river next to tower 4 or 5?  I've just found this thread today and haven't finished reading it yet.  I usually stay onsite and have just never considered Bonnet Creek.



Tower 5 has the lazy river and tower 4 has a pool and two hot tubs. The resort itself seems very secure and relatively peacefull. Tower 4 & 5 both offer nice fireworks views from the upper floors. I am not sure if one bedroom units are in the upper floors though. The parking garage is also right between them. You are right next to Caribbean Beach and Pop Century can be seen from the upper floors. The resort itself is perfectly located for Disney options and Downtown Disney.


----------



## momof1+1+2

I have just left BC today after always staying on site.  My vote would be for Pop. I will post my review of BC later but I would never stay there again.


----------



## aubriee

southbound said:


> I had to pay a $300 deposit to VS, but that was deducted from my total.  I would use VS again in a heartbeat, they were awesome!





blessedby3 said:


> I only had to pay a $150 deposit for our rental (from VS last month).  Have they changed the amount?  Thats double....
> What have others had to pay?





Chelley00 said:


> Our was $300 for 2 weeks.



I wonder where the cut off is?  I emailed them this morning for a quote for a one bedroom for May 10th-20th (so ten nights/eleven days) and was told the deposit would be $150.00.  

They also said the balance would not be due until I got a confirmation from WBC, about 20 days out.  I prefer to have everything prepaid.  Would they let me pay the total now?


----------



## rileyroosmom

Add me to the list that loooooves Bonnet Creek! Just returned yesterday from a 7 night stay.  I booked through Vacation Strategies in the spring and they were quick and easy to deal with. Called BC about a week before arriving and requested upper floor lake or fireworks view.

Arrived 11/17 at 1:30. Checked in but room wasn't ready. Received a call within 1 hour saying room was ready. Had to get back in line to receive key (which was kinda a pain). Gentleman checking me said he had my request and my unit was both a lake view and firework view! Tower 1 room 626.

Elevator was super fast (and was all week). Room was first on the left. The view was perfect. Could see Epcot ball through the trees and great fireworks at night. The unit was great. I traveled with myself, fiance and 2 kids 11 and 15. They shared the 2nd room with 2 full beds, flat screen and a nice size closet with hangers. They didn't unpack but there were plenty of draws to do so. There was a door to the bathroom through the room and it was a nice size bathroom. Master bedroom was big with a king size bed. Gigantic bathroom. There were 2 closets in the bathroom. One for hanging and one like a linen closet. This unit did not have the half wall separating the tub, it was a full wall which I liked better. The room with the shower, toilet and sink was huge. Shower was great, glass doors and very roomy. Tub with jacuzzi was deep and big enough for two. There is a dresser in the room with plenty of draw space, but I didn't unpack.

The unit could have used a little sprucing up I thought. It was painted all yellow which was drab and the carpet had some stains, but I've seen worse in hotels. Couch looked new. Had granite counter-tops in kitchen. The kitchen was a nice size and had everything you could need. I never cooked, but it was great to have fridge and microwave.  Used the washer almost daily. It was so nice to have. Threw stuff in the morning and dried it at night.

Balcony was very big. 4 chairs and 2 side tables. Sat out there and ate breakfast and at night if we were back, drank hot chocolate and watched the fireworks. Could see Pop Century as well as Carri bean Beach resort.  Spoke to the pizza guy on site who said that right above our unit was an observation deck for the fireworks. Never checked it out, but he might have been right since I always saw flashes coming from above during fireworks.

The units were very quite, never heard outside noise and music played at the pool till at least 9 if not later. Tower 1 is next to bus stop. Didn't use buses but always saw people there. My kids played ping pong a few times, 25 cents for a ball and one night we did mini golf which was free. There was a pool table and an x-box in the rec center. I know you could also rent movies. Used the pool only one time. It was very nice. There are lots of activities at the resort. Was given a schedule at check in. Face painting, ice cream social, karaoke, balloon making, bubble activities and more that I can't remember. We didn't take advantage of any of it. Thanksgiving morning there was a turkey trot type thing around the race. Didn't know about it, but lots of people did. Watched them run for awhile, admiring their stamina! LOL

When we checked in, the guy never sent us for the parking pass. I unplugged the phone and when I plugged it back in when leaving I had 2 messages. 1 welcoming me and 1 with an activity time check. No calls about a presentation. 

My negatives are few. The night we played golf, a bunch of preteens were playing. No parents in sight and they were running around there crazy. I don't know if that happens a lot of if it was a one time thing. We took our garbage to the garbage room two times. Both times people just left there bags next to the shoot, didn't put them in. Annoying. The people in the units across the hall from us did a lot of cooking and you could smell the food in the hallway; Not a big deal, reminded me of apartment living. Could never find a luggage cart the whole time we were there. Drove around the property one night. I liked our locations, the other side, towers 5 & 6 looked very busy and there was a parking garage. Didn't like the look of that side, but that's just me. Tower 1 seemed much quieter.

My positives: Unbelievable price for the accommodations. $650 for the week. I doubt I'll ever stay on site again. Why cram 4 people into a tiny room? No washer/dryer, balcony, king bed, kitchen....just doesn't make sense to stay in a hotel. BC is on Disney property. Stacy was on tv which made kids happy! Took minutes to get to the parks. Stayed for Wishes one night and was back, in bed, in less than 1 hour. Thought that was great. Amenities were great, wish it was warmer to of had pool time. I just really enjoyed the place and would go back for sure. Parking was never a problem and it was steps away from from door of building.

Thanks for this thread. I never would have known about Bonnet Creek if it wasn't for this thread.


----------



## Photobee

We stayed at Bonnet Creek for the first time Nov 9-16, using my dad's timeshare.  We arrived late at night check in night (around 9:30-10pm).  Apparently our reservation wasn't in their system, but was on the mainframe computer (or something like that, it was confusing).  My dad is a high up owner, and had booked us a presidential unit at the earliest possible time.  I had my printed confirmation and after a LONG wait, finally got us booked into a room.  (apparently he had to call around to see what was available, since there was, "little availability right now").  I reminded him of my request for a fireworks or even lake view, and that our room was supposed to have all 3 bedrooms together (there are 2 floor plans, one where all 3 bedrooms are together, and the other where 2 bedrooms are together and the master is on the opposite side of the unit).  He basically blew me off saying, "yeah yeah", checked us in and sent me over to get our parking pass.  

Of course we weren't in the computers yet, so she just took down our name and asked if we were owners.  After I said no, she went through a little spew about wanting us to see the amenities and having a "tour", I quickly said I wasn't interested and she gave me my parking pass and a special gift- a sample packet (with a coupon attached to one of the items that expired in 2010!  oops!)  she was about to dismiss me, when I asked if she had a map of the area or a list of activities available.  No to the map- you'd have to check on a disney property (we never did get one of these), and the activities list was available at the activities counter.

Parking was a pain.  We were at building 6, which shares a parking garage with the hotel (I believe).  since we arrived so late, everything was filled up.  Your best bet is level 2 or 3 in the garage.  Just know, you'll have to park, take an elevator to level 1 of the parking garage, THAN walk through the hotel to go up the resort elevator.

We arrived at our room, and you guessed it...nothing was as it should be!  We were on level 15 (out of 19...I asked, i wanted to make sure we weren't on the very top floor!)  We had a view of the parking area and could see Downtown Disney (which our girls thought was cool).  The bedrooms were split apart- not the best with small kids, but nothing much we could do!  

Aside from all our check in issues, we loved the resort!  The girls and I explored one afternoon, while my hubby napped.  We went to the lazy river and pool near us, and walked not even half way around the resort.  The girls would have loved more time spent at the resort to play, but there's always next time!  We loved having to go onto Disney property to enter or leave the resort!  We didn't feel removed from the Disney magic, but a part of it!  It was super easy getting everywhere, and we had a great vacation!  It started out rough and frustrating, but ended up as a wonderful getaway!


----------



## Photobee

Oh, noises....I think that level 15 may have had the showroom units, since we had a LOT of activity on our floor, but it seemed to be salespitch activity.  We could hear a truck or 2 from outside, but it wasn't a huge issue.  Suitcases and water was another issue.  If the unit above us rolled their suitcase along the floor in the living room/ kitchen/ dining room area, we could hear it.  This only made us more aware to not roll ours around at bad times.  We could also hear water from their bathroom.  But since all of these sounds only occured early morning or around the time we were going to bed, it was fine.

elevators were super fast and never crowded.  Building 6 had 6 elevators and even being on level 15, we hardly ever had to stop at another floor for anyone!

We thought our unit was beautiful and would have lived there, had they let us!


----------



## DCTooTall

xmas16 said:


> I'm sure this topic has probably come up before but I was not able to find an answer when searching. Looking into booking at the WBC and I see included  with the quote from  what seems to be a respectable outside source a significant confirmation fee. Is this a legit fee?, am I being duped?, or is it just the price of doing business and is something you just have to bear? Thanks



  Others have mentioned their experience with one renter.

In general though,  different renters will do things differently. Since this isn't a deal like a hotel with multiple resellers like Hotels.com/Orbitz/Expedia, etc who just work with a set rate set by the hotel.... and is instead owners basically using the time they own to rent and therefore set their own rental fees (based off their cost of business),    you see different owners/renters charging different rates based off their costs, desired profit margins, and whatever other policies they may have in place.      Ultimately,   when renting a reservation at Wyndham Bonnet Creek,   You will end up shopping between commercial renters for both price,  as well as their policies (such as payment schedules, deposits, refund/cancelation policies, etc).

That said,      Wyndham does charge several fees to owners that depending upon the renter,  they may end up passing along the costs to you.   The 2 direct fees that are most likely to end up being passed along would be the Guest Confirmation Certificate fee (owners receive some guest confirmations free with their ownership,  based upon their level of ownership),   and the Reservation transaction fee (The cost to actually book the reservation....Again,  Owners get a certain number of transactions free with their ownership,  with owners with larger ownership interests getting more transactions included free).





aubriee said:


> How is this resort for solo travelers?  I'll be down there May 10th-20th and it looks like I can get a one bedroom through Vacation Strategy for almost exactly what a room at Pop would cost me, when the Annual Pass discounts come out. When I emailed VS they gave me a quote of $896.00 for the ten nights and if AP discounts stay about the same as they have been, I should be able to get a standard room at Pop for about $879.00 for the same ten nights.
> 
> I'd be renting a car regardless of where I stayed.  What would be a good location for a female solo visitor?  Is the second lazy river next to tower 4 or 5?  I've just found this thread today and haven't finished reading it yet.  I usually stay onsite and have just never considered Bonnet Creek.



 I'm a guy,  but I stayed there solo several times,   either for the entirety of my trip,  or just a part of it until friends were able to join me.    I've never had any issues or felt out of place.

The 2nd lazy river connects to the zero entry pool from Tower 5,   but there is a stairway entrance by the tower 4 pool area entrance.     Tower 4's pool area is a bit more "adult" than tower 5 since it's not a zero entry pool,  has a couple hot tubs around the pool,  and of course.... is home to one of the pool bars.


Parking Garage is between Tower 4 and 5.   I always park in the garage when I'm in either tower since it's easy to find a spot someplace in the garage no matter what time of night I get back to the resort,  and it keeps my car out of the direct sunlight in the morning so I don't come back to an oven.


As for staying at the POP or WBC....   i'd probably vote for WBC just because it's a much nicer/larger room than the POP. Then again,  I'm the type who just can't justify the onsite experience for the costs they charge.  [the "disney magic" at the resort isn't enough to me to justify the extra cost,  especcially since I don't normally spend a ton of time around the resort].   I do like the in-room kitchen and laundry at the WBC too,  even solo.   It makes it much easier to store leftovers if I can't eat all my dinner and then just reheat it later....  or pack less and then just run the laundry while I'm out and about since I don't have a ton to wash with just me.


----------



## DSLRuser

Bellamouse said:


> but I brought my laptop and I used a hardwire to the port on the telephone in the kitchen.  I don't like public WiFi anyway.  .



Just so you are aware, from a security standpoint, the wired connection on the phone poses a greater risk to your computer than the wifi does.

When I was there a few years ago (2009) we had a great time browseing other peoples computers on the network.  All the internet ports for each building are connected to 1 big subnet.  So any public folder on you laptop, or any shared folders are easily visible unless you take the time to correctly set up your firewall.

I can tell you this, most people do not know how to properly lock down their pc for a public network.

We always bring our own hardware router (for wireless).  Gives us an extra firewall between our stuff and the public network, and allows our own full strength wifi.


----------



## The Iron Giant

Is there a hair dryer in the bathrooms at WBC?

Thanks!


----------



## esk

There was one in my 2 BR Presidential; it was under the sink, in a bag.

Not the strongest hair dryer I've ever used, but more than adequate.


----------



## nancy155

esk said:


> There was one in my 2 BR Presidential; it was under the sink, in a bag.
> 
> Not the strongest hair dryer I've ever used, but more than adequate.



There were two in our two bedroom deluxe under the sinks.  As said above not the strongest, but worked just fine.


----------



## myjourney

I have not read every thread but this appears to be a group of resort hotels? Who do I contact for pricing and availability? What should I expect to pay for a 4 bedroom and how many people can occupy it. We are 6 adults and 4 children. What is the minimum length of stay? 

I see the term tower, does that refer to a hotel? Which is the best to ask for?


----------



## DSLRuser

1 bedromm = 4 persons max (1 king bed sleeps 2, 1 pull out bed sleeps 2)

2 bedroom = 8 persons (1 king bed sleeps 2, 1 pull out bed sleeps 2, 1 quean bed sleeps 2, 1 quean bed sleeps 2)

So you will need a 3 bedroom or bigger to sleep your group.


----------



## manhattanman

myjourney said:


> I have not read every thread but this appears to be a group of resort hotels? Who do I contact for pricing and availability? What should I expect to pay for a 4 bedroom and how many people can occupy it. We are 6 adults and 4 children. What is the minimum length of stay?
> 
> I see the term tower, does that refer to a hotel? Which is the best to ask for?



  the first post does a good job answering your questions with a lot of other information as well.  This is a long running thread but I think you can get most of the info in the first post.

  6 adults means three bedroom deluxe ( with two people sleeping on the pull out) or 4 bedroom presidential.  The three bedroom presidential exists but it does not have the pull out couch and the max occupancy is 8.


----------



## dissy_dee

Returned from Bonnet Creek after an 8 night stay.  It met my expectations as usual and then some.  The staff were excellent this trip.  The room was clean.

We requested a fireworks view and boy did we get one.  Unit 735 building 2 - We had an awesome view of the EPCOT ball, could see Holiwood Studio Ears in the distance.  We could not see the castle but we did have an awesome view of the fireworks.  SO we watched fireworks over at Magic Kingdom and also at EPCOT.  It was awesome.  

The kids enjoyed several of the pools and the lazy rivers.  They had no complaints about either.  

On Thanksgiving I woke up and could barely walk so called the front desk to ask about renting a scooter.  They put me through to K&M Rentals who has scooters onsite.  I was able to retrieve a scooter immediately for a very reasonable price.  

So I am in the club of I sooo Love Bonnet Creek!!!!


----------



## haPevraftr

We check in on 12/28 and I would love to make it to MK to see the castle lit (at 6;15 ish).  If they don't let us check in until 4:00, will we be able to make it?  We will have our own car to drive.


----------



## haPevraftr

myjourney said:


> I have not read every thread but this appears to be a group of resort hotels? Who do I contact for pricing and availability? What should I expect to pay for a 4 bedroom and how many people can occupy it. We are 6 adults and 4 children. What is the minimum length of stay?
> 
> I see the term tower, does that refer to a hotel? Which is the best to ask for?



To give you an idea, our 3 bdrm presidential is $1950 including tax and fees for 9 nights over NYE booked thru Vacation Strategy..


----------



## dissy_dee

haPevraftr said:


> We check in on 12/28 and I would love to make it to MK to see the castle lit (at 6;15 ish).  If they don't let us check in until 4:00, will we be able to make it?  We will have our own car to drive.



This is very doable.  You are within minutes of the Parks.  Check in and head over to MK.


----------



## drmnofdisney

Does anyone know what they sell in the Bonnet Creeks little market?I was gonna use garden grocer but when i called bonnet creek the front desk said they sold it there...


----------



## dissy_dee

The little store at Bonnet Creek is very small and fairly expensive.  They have some sundry items but not a lot.  Not sure exactly what all they carry but it is nothing like a food market.  They carry general items you might forgert such as toothpaste and have souvenir items.


----------



## wgeo

drmnofdisney said:


> Does anyone know what they sell in the Bonnet Creeks little market?I was gonna use garden grocer but when i called bonnet creek the front desk said they sold it there...



I remember it being very small, it could NOT have replaced our grocery store run to Wal-mart.  They did have some small stuff, like mini boxes of cereal (single serving) and chips - but it was quite small.


----------



## JimMIA

drmnofdisney said:


> Does anyone know what they sell in the Bonnet Creeks little market?I was gonna use garden grocer but when i called bonnet creek the front desk said they sold it there...


There are two grocery delivery services to choose from.  One is Garden Grocer, the other is WeGoShop.

I've never used either, but there has been a lot of discussion on the DVC boards about them.  

Garden Grocer has a set list of items you can purchase.  I assume the items are marked up slightly from what they are paying, and there is also a small service charge.

WeGoShop will go to any store you want, including Super Walmart, Costco, etc, and buy whatever brands, sizes, etc you want.  They bring you the receipts from the stores and add a small service charge.

Both companies can leave groceries at resorts without you being there, and most resorts can store the groceries in refrigerated areas, if necessary.  (I'm pretty sure WBC will)

All of the feedback I've seen in the last 3-4 years on both companies has been low-cost, good-service performance.

As others have stated, the selection of food items at WBC is VERY limited.


----------



## 2goofykiddos

Dissydee-- When did you request your view??  So awesome that you got a good one. Sounds like a nice vacation


----------



## Chelley00

JimMIA said:


> Both companies can leave groceries at resorts without you being there, and most resorts can store the groceries in refrigerated areas, if necessary.  (I'm pretty sure WBC will)



We've used Garden Grocer on pretty much every trip.  WBC stored our frozen stuff in a freezer and our fridged stuff in a fridge, and bell services brought it directly to our room.  I like GG just because I can order from their website and know what I'm getting, as opposed to WeGoShop where you have to make a list and send it to them with sizes and stores.  GG is just a little easier for us.


----------



## ADVentive

I have finally finished reading all 3 parts to this thread, and I just want to thank all of you for contributing all this valuable information! I really feel so informed now!

That said, here is my question. Maybe it's not appropriate to this thread - let me know. We are booked for a 4 bedroom presidential for Sept 2013. My MIL is worried about it being hurricane season and suggested trip insurance. Has anyone tried to get trip insurance for something like this, when renting from an owner? I tried to look it up on ************, but didn't see what I was looking for.


----------



## Travellerman

Is there any restaurant menus online for the restaurants at Wyndham Bonnet Creek (or Wyndham Grand which I'm told is in same complex)   Am going soon, last time I was there I dont think the Wyndham Grand was open (could have been but I honestly dont think it was)
I read something about someone requesting a fireworks view?  Does it work well?  If we dont' get a fireworks view is it possible to go somewhere on Wyndham Bonnet Creek property to see them with a good view?  (Its been acouple years since I've been)   Thanks.


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

Travellerman said:


> Is there any restaurant menus online for the restaurants at Wyndham Bonnet Creek (or Wyndham Grand which I'm told is in same complex)   Am going soon, last time I was there I dont think the Wyndham Grand was open (could have been but I honestly dont think it was)
> I read something about someone requesting a fireworks view?  Does it work well?  If we dont' get a fireworks view is it possible to go somewhere on Wyndham Bonnet Creek property to see them with a good view?  (Its been acouple years since I've been)   Thanks.



As to fireworks views, the upper floors in towers four and five are great. We were in tower 5 14th floor and the views were excellent. Epcot is right there, Magic Kingdome in the distance and Downtown Disney to the left. I have read that in some towers, as well as 4 & 5, views are decent from even the middle floors. The hotel menu is available on line I believe and the food at the resort resembles Disney's limited quick service type menu for about the same cost. There are also allowed (deliverable) restaurants to the resort as well.


----------



## khertz

Travellerman said:


> I
> I read something about someone requesting a fireworks view?  Does it work well?  If we dont' get a fireworks view is it possible to go somewhere on Wyndham Bonnet Creek property to see them with a good view?  (Its been acouple years since I've been)   Thanks.



We requested a fireworks view room on our recent October trip, but there were no units available at the time we checked in. They offered to us that we could wait for one to become available, but since we had DS2 with us, we decided it was better to just get into a room asap. We were in Building 2, and they did offer up one of their model rooms on the top floor that they opened up every night for fireworks viewing. We did that one night and had a great view of IllumiNations with just a few other families joining us on the balcony. In the past, we have chosen to wait for the fireworks view, and were ridiculously impressed with the view!


----------



## 5mouseketeersforus

Booked our stay for WBC in February through Vacation Upgrades (thanks to the many people here).  Ken & Denise were great!  

Now if only they could work magic with the weather to guarantee that part of our vacation


----------



## LynnTH

ls3015 said:


> Has anyone been though the vacation club sells pitch for bonnet creek, wondering how hard sell are they. Have a 3 nite 4 day sells pitch offer for $200.00. is it worth it?



We are doing this in June. They contacted me because we stayed at their resort in Wisconsin Dells last year.  I knew I wanted to stay here anyway to try it out.  I told them no at first then then upped it to 4 night stay and we would get a $100 American Express Card after the presentation. So, basically $25 a night. We also got a 2 Bedroom Unit. I can live through the presentation for that.  We have been to enough of them and know how they work.  Just planning on making that day a pool/free day anyway.

After those 4 nights we are moving over to Old Key West for 6 nights.


----------



## aubriee

I have a few questions if you don't mind: 

1. Does anyone have any pictures of a one bedroom deluxe?  I've searched but all I'm finding are three and four bedroom presidentials. 

2. Does anyone know where most of the one bedroom deluxes are located.  I'd really like to have a high floor overlooking a lazy river.  I'm thinking of requesting either main building or tower 5.  Would those be good locations?

3.  I'm booked for ten nights/eleven days through Vacation Strategies.  From what I'm reading rentals are usually just for a week.  Am I going to have to check out and back in after seven nights and possibly change rooms?

4. Are there plenty of handicap parking close to the buildings?

5. If I wanted to add WBC as a favorite in my Garmin GPS, does anyone have the location to download?

Boy, I have more questions than I thought.  One more though:  Where is the nearest Publix located?  Do they have a deli with full meals?


----------



## Fundytrail

aubriee said:


> I have a few questions if you don't mind:
> 
> 
> 5. If I wanted to add WBC as a favorite in my Garmin GPS, does anyone have the location to download?



9560 Via Encinas Lake Buena Vista Orlando FL 32830 
GPS Position: 81°32'20"W, 28°21'38"N	 -81.538896 , 28.360731
http://www.gps-data-team.com/where/Wyndham_Bonnet_Creek_Resort


----------



## SondraC

I have been reading through this thread, trying to know how this works. 
My question, am I just crazy trying to find an opening from Dec 29-Jan 5 for a 2 or 3 bedroom? 
I have contacted 2 companies, Vacation Strategy says no availability, and Farrell vacations says they are checking.


----------



## militaryspousemouse

SondraC said:


> I have been reading through this thread, trying to know how this works.
> My question, am I just crazy trying to find an opening from Dec 29-Jan 5 for a 2 or 3 bedroom?
> I have contacted 2 companies, Vacation Strategy says no availability, and Farrell vacations says they are checking.



I tried like crazy last year to book the same week short notice like you (waited until the football bowl games were announced) and found nothing even off of ebay and Craigslist. We ended up staying at Sheraton Vistana and it was great (found it from Craigslist). 

This year we decided to go to Orlando again regardless of where our Gamecocks were headed so we booked early last month at WBC.


----------



## SondraC

militaryspousemouse said:


> I tried like crazy last year to book the same week short notice like you (waited until the football bowl games were announced) and found nothing even off of ebay and Craigslist. We ended up staying at Sheraton Vistana and it was great (found it from Craigslist).
> 
> This year we decided to go to Orlando again regardless of where our Gamecocks were headed so we booked early last month at WBC.



Thanks for the info. We are never last minute people, but we have always wanted to see the decorations, and we can finally get away during that time. Usually it's summer or nothing for us.


----------



## dsanner106

I will answer below each question,





aubriee said:


> I have a few questions if you don't mind:
> 
> 1. Does anyone have any pictures of a one bedroom deluxe?  I've searched but all I'm finding are three and four bedroom presidentials.
> 
> The wyndham vacation resorts.com website has great pictures of all units
> 
> 2. Does anyone know where most of the one bedroom deluxes are located.  I'd really like to have a high floor overlooking a lazy river.  I'm thinking of requesting either main building or tower 5.  Would those be good locations?
> 
> Definately go with building 5. I had a one br deluxe last week on the 9th floor overlooking the lazy river, great!!!
> 
> 3.  I'm booked for ten nights/eleven days through Vacation Strategies.  From what I'm reading rentals are usually just for a week.  Am I going to have to check out and back in after seven nights and possibly change rooms?
> 
> I have done this several times and at the desk they were always able to arrange for me to stay in the room.
> 
> 4. Are there plenty of handicap parking close to the buildings?
> 
> Yes
> 
> 5. If I wanted to add WBC as a favorite in my Garmin GPS, does anyone have the location to download?
> 
> Boy, I have more questions than I thought.  One more though:  Where is the nearest Publix located?  Do they have a deli with full meals?


----------



## aubriee

dsanner106 said:


> I will answer below each question,



Thanks!


----------



## 2Pirates2Princesses

Can anyone share their experience with staying in a unit on a lower floor? I know the higher floors are popular with the fireworks views and wanting to be away from the noise from the pool and common areas; but for various reasons we may actually need to request a ground floor unit. Thanks


----------



## The Iron Giant

We just finished a great stay at WBC - 12/8 to 12/14. We had a two bedroom deluxe unit on the 15th floor of tower 5.  We rented through Ken and Denise Price and would highly recommend them. 

The room was clean and everything was in great shape.  The kids loved the pools. It felt like we had the place to ourselves as it was not busy at all. We had a pool day and spent it over by La Cocina. We ordered pizza for lunch and drinks from the bar.  There was a guy with a guitar provinding entertainment for the adults and the resort had a young lady organizing games by the pool for the kids.  Can't say enough good things about the place.  

The time share sell at the parking pass desk was very low key and they didn't press me any further when i politely said no thank you.  The room had everything we needed and the space was great now that we have four kids.  We love staying onsite at Disney, but I doubt we will stay anywhere else in the future.  There is no comparison to cramming a family into a small hotel room.   The resort grounds are every bit as beautiful as Disney and they had great Christmas decorations up as well.  At checkin my kids got their photo with Santa and they also had a guy in the lobby doing balloon animals.  Fantastic!

Let me know if you have any questions.  Thanks again to everyone who contributed to this thread!


----------



## SondraC

We are booked!!! 


We are doing our first stay at WBC December 29 - January 5.

I didn't think we could get something here on such short notice.

Yay!!!


----------



## katallo

Does anyone know if the 3 and 4 bedroom units have a regular washer/dryer or the stackable ones?  Also, are the balconies larger than the 2 bedrrom unit balconies?  Thanks


----------



## Disfan15

Hello,

What is the best tower in the resort? I don't think I want towers 4 or 5 because of the ripped couches. So should I go with towers 1,2,3, or 6? I am booking a deluxe room if that helps. I do understand that tower 6 is mostly presidentials on the higher floors.

Thanks!


----------



## syk731

I stayed in tower 4 in November and the couches were new, so no rips.


----------



## Disney Dukers

Newbi here...can anyone book at this hotel or is it a timeshare place where you need to know someone?  Thanks!


----------



## haPevraftr

Disney Dukers said:


> Newbi here...can anyone book at this hotel or is it a timeshare place where you need to know someone?  Thanks!



Two reliable places to get quotes for this resort are Vacation Upgrades or Vacation Strategy.   Both places manage points for timeshare owners and secure bookings for people interested in renting at WBC.  Most on this board are renters and not owners.


----------



## blessedby3

Disfan15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> What is the best tower in the resort? I don't think I want towers 4 or 5 because of the ripped couches. So should I go with towers 1,2,3, or 6? I am booking a deluxe room if that helps. I do understand that tower 6 is mostly presidentials on the higher floors.
> 
> Thanks!



We were there in October, tower 4...brand new sleeper sofa in our unit  and it slept great!  I really enjoyed the location of this tower


----------



## manhattanman

Disney Dukers said:


> Newbi here...can anyone book at this hotel or is it a timeshare place where you need to know someone?  Thanks!



  It is a timeshare resort, in addition to the companies I am sure other people will recommend, I would also strongly looking at Ebay ( you can search bonnet creek rental)

  If you go with Ebay you will likely be dealing with an owner, or more likely a company similar to what other people have described.  The good thing is that, although availability changes, you can see what other people have paid in order to determine whether the quotes you get are competitive.  In many cases they are, in some cases they are not.


----------



## Destructsean

Just returned from an 11 day stay at WBC. 

Stayed in Tower 6, in a one bedroom presidential. 

This place is spectacular. No qualms about staying here, and I really hope to again in the future.


----------



## haPevraftr

Looking for the best way to get a cab from WBC to Grand Floridian.  Do I need to call one myself?  Or does bell services or front desk do it?  Where will it pick up?  I am staying in Tower 6 and wondering if the cabs go to buildings or pick up at a designated location?


----------



## SondraC

Disney Dukers said:


> Newbi here...can anyone book at this hotel or is it a timeshare place where you need to know someone?  Thanks!



I just booked one from ebay. We are staying over New Years.


----------



## militaryspousemouse

I just called to confirm our reservation since we got our room thru eBay and everything was there, thank goodness. I did request a fireworks/lake view and his response was "yeah, okay". I thought I was talking to my 16yr old. Not sure they even take "requests" serious. They can at least humor you and pretend to be recording it somewhere. Id just hate to end up on the back side of Bldg 6 and not have a lake or fireworks view but I guess I probably have a 50/50 shot of it. Oh well....


----------



## Disfan15

Hello,

Has anyone ever stayed in a deluxe room in tower 6? Also if you can please include photos of room views of lake view with room number.

Thanks!


----------



## ready123go

Okay Google searched this one and can't get an answer I can work with. So I'm calling out to all the Bonnet Creek Aficiandos...

Tried Bonnet Creek for the first time last year. We asked for a lake & fireworks view. That is what we received, however it was NOISY. Very noisy, too noisy for us. Tower 3, Floor 6. We couldn't open our door for fresh air because the fountain was deafening during the day and the activity at the pool bar was too much for us. 

This year we would like to relax and enjoy our balcony. We are in a 2-bdrm Deluxe.

What tower/floor/view should I request?  Golf course view?  Forest view?  Other recommendations?


----------



## DisLis

We were at Bonnet Creek for the 1st time from 12/1 to 12/9 in a 2 bedroom deluxe. We chose building 4 because we figured it would be quieter, but still close to things. We asked for a fireworks view and were placed in a room on the 7th floor. We could see both EP and MK fireworks. Was pretty nice one night when they were both going off at the same time.
We had no complaints. The furniture was nice and comfy, including the sofa sleeper IMO. The staff were really nice, always offering a greeting when we passed by. We did not get a parking pass, but not because I was avoiding it. There was always a line and I just could not see waiting in line. There is enough of that at the parks. 
We loved the lazy river in front of building 5. We also had to go to building 5 to change our towels. This is longer than the 2nd lazy river. The only day we had a problem was when about 30 men clogged the water and no one could get past them. We just left and went back later. They were all in a group and obviously knew each other.
We rented a car. I would not want to rely on the bus service. My kids were going to try to come back around lunch time on their own from the parks for a swim and found they would have about a 3 hour wait for the next bus! Driving was convenient and quick, but the GPS was fairly useless, as others have mentioned. Following the signs worked pretty well, although I still managed to take the wrong turn every once in a while!
The prices in the shop on site were more reasonable than Disney prices. We did not partake of any of the resort activities because we were at the parks most of the time. I will be sure and schedule more time at the resort next time around.


----------



## Disney Dukers

What is a good price for a one bedroom and a two bedroom late August?


----------



## aubriee

DisLis said:


> We were at Bonnet Creek for the 1st time from 12/1 to 12/9 in a 2 bedroom deluxe. We rented a car.  Driving was convenient and quick, but the GPS was fairly useless, as others have mentioned. Following the signs worked pretty well, although I still managed to take the wrong turn every once in a while!



What do you mean the GPS is fairly useless?  I'll be renting a car down there in May and because I have absolutely no sense of direction planned on depending on my GPS to get around.  I'll be solo, so won't even have someone to navigate.


----------



## Fundytrail

DisLis said:


> W........ Driving was convenient and quick, but the GPS was fairly useless, as others have mentioned. Following the signs worked pretty well, although I still managed to take the wrong turn every once in a while!





What make and model GPS were you using?

Anyone else have issues with their GPS?


----------



## blessedby3

Fundytrail said:


> What make and model GPS were you using?
> 
> Anyone else have issues with their GPS?



We had trouble with the GPS recognizing the BC resort.  We finally asked someone working there, and they said to enter it as Orlando...not Lake Buena Vista.  Once we put it in that way, we were brought back to BC from wherever we were. 
 As far as WDW points of intrest...we have never been able to pick them up on our GPS'.  The WDW signs are very easy to read and they give you a heads up with "signs before the signs" (as in multiple signs to get you where you are going, so you will be in the correct lanes, etc.)


----------



## carlbarry

Fundytrail said:


> What make and model GPS were you using?
> 
> Anyone else have issues with their GPS?



I used to use a Navigon, which when I would try to enter the address for Bonnet Creek would warn "Private Road" and refuse to accept the address!
Last year I used a built-in GPS in the rental car, with no problems.
This year I used a Garmin GPS.  No problem with Bonnet Creek.  And what I was very pleased to find is that an option pops up for "Disney World," with loads of locations.  However, there didn't seem to be a "Downtown Disney" option; it listed the individual stores.
And by the way, I stayed a few weeks ago at Bonnet Creek and then Animal Kingdom Lodge.  The Garmin would direct me to Animal Kingdom Lodge in a different path than the road signs indicated.


----------



## Fundytrail

Thanks "carlbarry" and blessedby3" for the updates, I was worried as I plan to take my Garmin for our April trip as this is the first time we will have a rental car and I was worried.


----------



## ready123go

DisLis said:


> We were at Bonnet Creek for the 1st time from 12/1 to 12/9 in a 2 bedroom deluxe. We chose building 4 because we figured it would be quieter, but still close to things. We asked for a fireworks view and were placed in a room on the 7th floor. We could see both EP and MK fireworks. Was pretty nice one night when they were both going off at the same time.
> We had no complaints. The furniture was nice and comfy, including the sofa sleeper IMO. The staff were really nice, always offering a greeting when we passed by. We did not get a parking pass, but not because I was avoiding it. There was always a line and I just could not see waiting in line. There is enough of that at the parks.
> We loved the lazy river in front of building 5. We also had to go to building 5 to change our towels. This is longer than the 2nd lazy river. The only day we had a problem was when about 30 men clogged the water and no one could get past them. We just left and went back later. They were all in a group and obviously knew each other.
> We rented a car. I would not want to rely on the bus service. My kids were going to try to come back around lunch time on their own from the parks for a swim and found they would have about a 3 hour wait for the next bus! Driving was convenient and quick, but the GPS was fairly useless, as others have mentioned. Following the signs worked pretty well, although I still managed to take the wrong turn every once in a while!
> The prices in the shop on site were more reasonable than Disney prices. We did not partake of any of the resort activities because we were at the parks most of the time. I will be sure and schedule more time at the resort next time around.



Thanks!


----------



## aubriee

blessedby3 said:


> We had trouble with the GPS recognizing the BC resort.  We finally asked someone working there, and they said to enter it as Orlando...not Lake Buena Vista.  Once we put it in that way, we were brought back to BC from wherever we were.
> As far as WDW points of intrest...we have never been able to pick them up on our GPS'.  The WDW signs are very easy to read and they give you a heads up with "signs before the signs" (as in multiple signs to get you where you are going, so you will be in the correct lanes, etc.)





carlbarry said:


> I used to use a Navigon, which when I would try to enter the address for Bonnet Creek would warn "Private Road" and refuse to accept the address!
> Last year I used a built-in GPS in the rental car, with no problems.
> This year I used a Garmin GPS.  No problem with Bonnet Creek.  And what I was very pleased to find is that an option pops up for "Disney World," with loads of locations.  However, there didn't seem to be a "Downtown Disney" option; it listed the individual stores.
> And by the way, I stayed a few weeks ago at Bonnet Creek and then Animal Kingdom Lodge.  The Garmin would direct me to Animal Kingdom Lodge in a different path than the road signs indicated.



I have a Garmin.  I just went to Google maps to download the BC directions.  The only thing showing up is the 9560 Via Encinas, Lake Buena Vista.  How do I get the correct route?  I hardly ever use my GPS, so am not really familiar with it.  Everything in it, I've just downloaded from Google maps.


----------



## carlbarry

Fundytrail said:


> Thanks "carlbarry" and blessedby3" for the updates, I was worried as I plan to take my Garmin for our April trip as this is the first time we will have a rental car and I was worried.



My Garmin worked quite well.  I have it set for "fastest" route, and to avoid tolls.  Usually when I return to the airport and return the rental car, I wind up paying a couple of dollars in tolls.  Last year, I routed to avoid tolls, and the GPS took me waaaaay out of the way.  This year, the Garmin took me only a few blocks out of the way, the trip took the same time (33 minutes at 8 am), and I avoided the tolls.  Which is important with the rental car, because if you get hit with the "Sun Pass" or whatever it's called automatic billing, the rental company then hits you with something like $7 a day for your entire rental period!
My Garmin is the Nuvi 2455LMT.  I updated the maps before the trip.  It worked great; I feel a GPS is worth its weight in gold on a vacation.


----------



## carlbarry

aubriee said:


> I have a Garmin.  I just went to Google maps to download the BC directions.  The only thing showing up is the 9560 Via Encinas, Lake Buena Vista.  How do I get the correct route?  I hardly ever use my GPS, so is not really familiar with it.  Everything in it, I've just downloaded from Google maps.



9560 Via Encinas is what I have in my Garmin for Bonnet Creek; I just checked it.  Worked for me, so you shouldn't have a problem.
When you turn onto Chelonia, just follow the signs to Bonnet Creek.  There will also be a sign at the left turn you make to enter off Chelonia onto Via Palmas. It's concrete, I guess, and says "Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort."  You can see in on Google maps' street view.


----------



## aubriee

carlbarry said:


> 9560 Via Encinas is what I have in my Garmin for Bonnet Creek; I just checked it.  Worked for me, so you shouldn't have a problem.
> When you turn onto Chelonia, just follow the signs to Bonnet Creek.  There will also be a sign at the left turn you make to enter off Chelonia onto Via Palmas. It's concrete, I guess, and says "Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort."  You can see in on Google maps' street view.



Thanks!


----------



## blessedby3

aubriee said:


> I have a Garmin.  I just went to Google maps to download the BC directions.  The only thing showing up is the 9560 Via Encinas, *Lake Buena Vista*.  How do I get the correct route?  I hardly ever use my GPS, so am not really familiar with it.  Everything in it, I've just downloaded from Google maps.



You have to put it in as Orlando...or at least we did and thats what the BC worker told us.  If we used Lake Buena Vista, it didnt recognize it.


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

carlbarry said:


> 9560 Via Encinas is what I have in my Garmin for Bonnet Creek; I just checked it.  Worked for me, so you shouldn't have a problem.
> When you turn onto Chelonia, just follow the signs to Bonnet Creek.  There will also be a sign at the left turn you make to enter off Chelonia onto Via Palmas. It's concrete, I guess, and says "Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort."  You can see in on Google maps' street view.



Our Garmin worked w/o issue also. As Carlbarry mentioned the signs and it's hard to miss the entrance with Bonnet Creek Resort on it. Also on that corner is a large hard to miss Disney sign with Goofy driving a bold red van of fun. It seems that when leaving the resort, DTD is directly to the right and most all other Disney attractions are to the left. World Drive leads you to most every thing. The Garmin seems  to make it relatively easy.


----------



## Fundytrail

9560 Via Encinas Orlando FL 32830
Preloaded into my Garmin nuvi


----------



## DisLis

aubriee said:


> What do you mean the GPS is fairly useless?  I'll be renting a car down there in May and because I have absolutely no sense of direction planned on depending on my GPS to get around.  I'll be solo, so won't even have someone to navigate.



The issue was that the GPS does not recognize parking lots. I think if you have actual addresses it would likely work. I use a Garmin Nuvi and the maps are updated. It gets you headed in the right direction, but it is best to follow a sign when one is available.


----------



## haPevraftr

haPevraftr said:


> Looking for the best way to get a cab from WBC to Grand Floridian.  Do I need to call one myself?  Or does bell services or front desk do it?  Where will it pick up?  I am staying in Tower 6 and wondering if the cabs go to buildings or pick up at a designated location?



Quoting myself to bump this up.  Still wondering if anyone can tell me about cabs from WBC.  TIA!


----------



## blessedby3

haPevraftr said:


> Quoting myself to bump this up.  Still wondering if anyone can tell me about cabs from WBC.  TIA!



Im sorry I dont know this information for you.  We had our own car and didnt need a cab...but bumping it again to help you out.


----------



## skateshome

haPevraftr said:


> Quoting myself to bump this up.  Still wondering if anyone can tell me about cabs from WBC.  TIA!



Give BC a call.  I'm us they can answer that for you.  Please post afterwards because it looks like I will need to be doing this as well.


----------



## alryan

hePevrafter, The bus schedule had a number for a cab co. I just used that one when we were there in Oct. I called myself a few hours before we needed it and told them the time we wanted to leave. They picked up right at Tower 5. Paid $18 plus tip to All Star. Hope that helps.


----------



## GinCar

I just booked BC for April, 2 bdr, pres suite through vacation strategy. Thanks to all that contributed to this thread. I am sure I made the right decision.

It is a snow day here, so I have been planning for Spring Break!


----------



## Stacy's a freak

I am interesting in staying here but my dates are a Tuesday to Tuesday (4/2 top 4/9) and my dates aren't flexible.  I have inquired through several rental sites but have found no availability so far.  Does anyone know if the rentals here are only Saturday to Saturday or Sunday to Sunday?  I wonder if this is why I am having problems securing a room?

Thanks!


----------



## skateshome

Stacy's a freak said:


> I am interesting in staying here but my dates are a Tuesday to Tuesday (4/2 top 4/9) and my dates aren't flexible.  I have inquired through several rental sites but have found no availability so far.  Does anyone know if the rentals here are only Saturday to Saturday or Sunday to Sunday?  I wonder if this is why I am having problems securing a room?
> 
> Thanks!



Try vacation strategy.
We had weekday checkin/out last year no problem.


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

haPevraftr said:


> Quoting myself to bump this up.  Still wondering if anyone can tell me about cabs from WBC.  TIA!



If it helps, I remember reading that several people have had positive results with the taxi services. Bell Services can pre-arrange a cab for you and they can pick you up at your tower. Several people to use them over the bus system to insure promt reservation times or to avoid peak bus runs.


----------



## aubriee

Stacy's a freak said:


> I am interesting in staying here but my dates are a Tuesday to Tuesday (4/2 top 4/9) and my dates aren't flexible.  I have inquired through several rental sites but have found no availability so far.  Does anyone know if the rentals here are only Saturday to Saturday or Sunday to Sunday?  I wonder if this is why I am having problems securing a room?
> 
> Thanks!





skateshome said:


> Try vacation strategy.
> We had weekday checkin/out last year no problem.



That was going to be my suggestion.  I have a ten night trip booked for Friday May 10th through Monday May 20th with Vacation Strategies.


----------



## 2Pirates2Princesses

2Pirates2Princesses said:
			
		

> Can anyone share their experience with staying in a unit on a lower floor? I know the higher floors are popular with the fireworks views and wanting to be away from the noise from the pool and common areas; but for various reasons we may actually need to request a ground floor unit. Thanks




Bumping my post for any feedback, thanks!


----------



## Janet Hill

Stacy's a freak said:


> I am interesting in staying here but my dates are a Tuesday to Tuesday (4/2 top 4/9) and my dates aren't flexible.  I have inquired through several rental sites but have found no availability so far.  Does anyone know if the rentals here are only Saturday to Saturday or Sunday to Sunday?  I wonder if this is why I am having problems securing a room?
> 
> Thanks!



That's a busy time and currently there is no availability in any size unit for Tues through Thurs nights.  That's not to say those nights won't become available.  But to rent this right now someone would have to have this exact reservation already booked.

You should contact as many of the mega renters as possible so that they will be keeping an eye out for this reservation.  Availability is for any owner to book as soon as it pops up.


----------



## nancy155

Janet Hill said:
			
		

> That's a busy time and currently there is no availability in any size unit for Tues through Thurs nights.  That's not to say those nights won't become available.  But to rent this right now someone would have to have this exact reservation already booked.
> 
> You should contact as many of the mega renters as possible so that they will be keeping an eye out for this reservation.  Availability is for any owner to book as soon as it pops up.



I booked our Spring Break trip in August and noticed shortly after I booked the availability was gone!  At least through RCI.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## haPevraftr

Thanks for the help with the cab.  On our first morning (12/29), my husband and dad are playing golf.  We have APs but my parents aren't getting park tix for that day.  I am going to take the kids to MK for two hours and then monorail to 1900 Park Fare for bfast.  Since my mom doesn't have a ticket for that day, she will need to cab to GF since I will have one car and hubby will have the other.  We always drive, so I have never had to use cab service in WDW before.  Hopefully, all will go smoothly.  Thanks again!

BTW--  Only one more week!!!!!!


----------



## Upatnoon

haPevraftr said:


> Thanks for the help with the cab.  On our first morning (12/29), my husband and dad are playing golf.  We have APs but my parents aren't getting park tix for that day.  I am going to take the kids to MK for two hours and then monorail to 1900 Park Fare for bfast.  Since my mom doesn't have a ticket for that day, she will need to cab to GF since I will have one car and hubby will have the other.  We always drive, so I have never had to use cab service in WDW before.  Hopefully, all will go smoothly.  Thanks again!
> 
> BTW--  Only one more week!!!!!!


If you have the time, your mom could take the Bonnet Creek shuttle to Epcot or Hollywood studios and take Disney transportation from there.

I have seen taxis parked at the main building, and there are hundreds of taxis in the area, so getting one won't be hard.

Have fun!


----------



## Southernswthrt

We stayed at Bonnet Creek for a week on Dec 8-15. This was my fourth stay there. I fell in love on my first visit and don't want to stay anywhere else. 

This was the first trip for my in laws whom I had to work really hard on to agree to stay at BC instead of on site.  That said I wanted to report my recent experience and find out if others experienced the same as we have another trip scheduled for February. 

We arrived on Saturday around 5:30. There was no line and we checked in quickly. Not too hard a sell for parking pass desk. We were able to say thx but no thx. We were assigned room 129 in Tower 1. We drove over - lots of parking - loaded a cart with luggage after quite a wait, and found our room. It had been recently remodeled - well kind of - with different carpet and furnishings in some of the rooms.  BUT the condition of this room was deplorable.  The remodel was not done well with regards to carpet. The bathroom tiles in both bathrooms were obviously original and not replaced in the remodel as they were full of mold and mildew. The guest bathroom had a fake square window with black tape partially torn off.  The furniture in one of the guest bedrooms was extremely worn and beat up and the closet door was completely off the hinges just standing on the floor. There were pincher bugs in the closet.  

I am not one to complain but I had never seen such a horrible room at BC. I immediately went to the front desk to request to be moved after a long day of travel with three tired and hungry kids.   I was told that there were no other 3 BR units available for my stay and they'd send housekeeping and engineering to fix the issues. I remained calm but firm in my request to be moved.  The housekeeping manager was sent to check out the room and report back to the supervisor whether my request was appropriate or not which I thought was very tacky. Once she arrived at the room she agreed that it was not in decent condition and apologized and told the supervisor that I should get a new room if possible.  While the situation wasn't handled badly, it definitely could have been better. I told the supervisor that we wanted to be moves but had to feed the kids. They sent a bellman to move our luggage while we left to eat. 

We were assigned to room 629 in Tower 6. The room was fine and looked exactly like all other BC rooms. The only problem was that our kitchen sink was cracked but I wasn't going to complain about that after they finally moved us.  We overlooked the pool. It was very quiet. The only drawback was parking. It can sometimes be rough to get a spot depending on the time. And that garage requires a key which we receives from the desk. Luggage carts were pretty much nonexistent there except for the occasional bellman. 

I have stayed in towers 4 and 2 over the last 4 years and much preferred the location and parking situation there. Question is sine these are older towers, what is the condition of the rooms inside?  I was honestly shocked at our original room!  

I do love BC. Even after our last experience. Just wondering if we should make a request for a certain tower next time. TFl


----------



## katallo

Sorry to hear about your experience.  I'm getting nervous about renting a 3 bedroom.  Read quite a few reports of issues.  I'm glad they moved you, but there is no excuse for the conditions you had.  One thing I agree with is the lack of concern management has on issues in the units.  We reported a dishwasher (that literally was not bolted into the counter) the first day we arrived.  After 7 days, it was not fixed!



Southernswthrt said:


> We stayed at Bonnet Creek for a week on Dec 8-15. This was my fourth stay there. I fell in love on my first visit and don't want to stay anywhere else.
> 
> This was the first trip for my in laws whom I had to work really hard on to agree to stay at BC instead of on site.  That said I wanted to report my recent experience and find out if others experienced the same as we have another trip scheduled for February.
> 
> We arrived on Saturday around 5:30. There was no line and we checked in quickly. Not too hard a sell for parking pass desk. We were able to say thx but no thx. We were assigned room 129 in Tower 1. We drove over - lots of parking - loaded a cart with luggage after quite a wait, and found our room. It had been recently remodeled - well kind of - with different carpet and furnishings in some of the rooms.  BUT the condition of this room was deplorable.  The remodel was not done well with regards to carpet. The bathroom tiles in both bathrooms were obviously original and not replaced in the remodel as they were full of mold and mildew. The guest bathroom had a fake square window with black tape partially torn off.  The furniture in one of the guest bedrooms was extremely worn and beat up and the closet door was completely off the hinges just standing on the floor. There were pincher bugs in the closet.
> 
> I am not one to complain but I had never seen such a horrible room at BC. I immediately went to the front desk to request to be moved after a long day of travel with three tired and hungry kids.   I was told that there were no other 3 BR units available for my stay and they'd send housekeeping and engineering to fix the issues. I remained calm but firm in my request to be moved.  The housekeeping manager was sent to check out the room and report back to the supervisor whether my request was appropriate or not which I thought was very tacky. Once she arrived at the room she agreed that it was not in decent condition and apologized and told the supervisor that I should get a new room if possible.  While the situation wasn't handled badly, it definitely could have been better. I told the supervisor that we wanted to be moves but had to feed the kids. They sent a bellman to move our luggage while we left to eat.
> 
> We were assigned to room 629 in Tower 6. The room was fine and looked exactly like all other BC rooms. The only problem was that our kitchen sink was cracked but I wasn't going to complain about that after they finally moved us.  We overlooked the pool. It was very quiet. The only drawback was parking. It can sometimes be rough to get a spot depending on the time. And that garage requires a key which we receives from the desk. Luggage carts were pretty much nonexistent there except for the occasional bellman.
> 
> I have stayed in towers 4 and 2 over the last 4 years and much preferred the location and parking situation there. Question is sine these are older towers, what is the condition of the rooms inside?  I was honestly shocked at our original room!
> 
> I do love BC. Even after our last experience. Just wondering if we should make a request for a certain tower next time. TFl


----------



## Reflection

We are located in Tower 4, third flor, parking lot view; checked in this past Tuesday with no problem and our assigned room was ready. The condition of the room is fine -- furnishings and carpert in excellent condition and no mold/mildew in either bath. I guess this is a refurbed unit. We booked through Vacation Strategy and there was no problem with check in (we never received an email confirmation from Wyndham after making our final payment). The lock mechanism on our door was not working last night when we returned from dinner and the customer service response was profoundly lacking. The issue (the battery unit in the lock had died) was resolved but the poor customer service has left us with an overall negative impression despite the niceness of the unit and grounds. 

Will post more later......


----------



## Mom23Disneybelievers

Hi Everyone!  This thread was very helpful while planning to stay at Bonnet Creek.  So, thank you!

Check In: We arrived at 2pm on Sat., 12/22.  Check in was quick and easy.  I requested a fireworks view, but was told nothing was available.  Only ground floor was available, or we would have to wait until 4-6pm and would still not be guaranteed a fireworks view.  Against my better judgement I went to the parking pass counter.  High pressure, and a waste of time.  I must have said no 20 times!!!  A lot was going on in the lobby.  Balloons, pizza, music, etc..  It really made the kids excited to be there.  (Which was good, because I was worried about not feeling the "Disney magic".)

Room:  Location is horrible- first floor facing the parking lot.  We can not really use the patio because there are taxis, cars and people walking by peering in.  This also leads to being having to be careful with the drapes being closed.  This makes it very dark inside.  

The room condition is nearly perfect.  Everything is clean and in great condition.  There are plenty of supplies in the kitchen, and the washer and dryer work great.  Someone had asked a while back if there was a baking sheet and cake pan.  Yes, to both items.  We had two issues that we noticed after unpacking.  No a/c and the tv in the master bedroom didn't work.  They fixed it by the next day.

Pool/Ammenities: Beautifully maintained!  So many pools and hot tubs.  It has been chilly, and the pools are warm and the hot tubs are hot.  Perfect!!  We are usually the only ones swimming.  We used the grill by the pool.  It was clean but very slow to cook the food even though I had it on high.  The arcade, workout room, pool tables, children's activity center, mini golf are fabulous...and empty!  No one has been using this stuff while we were there.  Santa and Mrs. Clause were dancing and doing contests at tower 6 Pirate pool last night.  It was really funny, and confusing.  The kids were asking why Santa wasn't out delivering presents.  According to Norad he was out on the sleigh?!?  LOL  There are more activities than you can possible do.  It is great.

Buses:  Don't depend on them for holiday week if you go to rope drop.  The first buses do not leave until 8... the parks have been opeing at 8 (actually earlier when we are there.)  You really need a car here if it a busy time of year.  It just takes a couple of minutes to get to the parks in your car.  We have never had out car while at Disney before.  (We have always stayed onsite and used magical express and Disney transportation.)  We can not believe how quick it is to get to the parks with your own car.  Bonnet Creek's location is beyond perfect.

Disney Magic:  NONE   The staff isn't friendly or helpful.  Nothing major..but not the same as Disney resorts.  It isn't that big of a deal for us because we are too busy doing our own thing to let other people determine our experience.             

The price, location, pools, and room size make this a no brainer for me.  I wouldn't think twice about staying here again.  It is a fantastic value.  My husband isn't crazy about not staying at a Disney resort, so I do not know if I could get him to stay here again.  He would rather spend more to have more things "taken care of".  He likes the things like Magical Express.  I can do without it if it means more space for less money.

BTW:  We have been following Josh's advice (from easywdw) for the parks and it has been spot on.  The parks are rated 10 and we rode everything we wanted multiple times.  We have been to Disney for spring break multiple times and for Thanksgiving.  The crowds and wait times didn't affect us because of following his plans.

I could try to answer questions, if anyone has them.  I will be here for two weeks.  I will check back here in a couple of days.  Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## carolynl

has anyone rented using timesharemall off ebay for BC


----------



## JennLK

We will be doing our second stay here in just over a week.  It's hard to go back to staying in a hotel room - or paying disney prices for a villa - after you have stayed here!


----------



## naturegrl36

Sorry but I can't find the WBC photo thread? I was going to go check it out but I am having some trouble finding it!

We leave at the end of January for our stay.

I am trying to decide which tower is the "best" to stay at. I know it is all relative as each person has different likes/dislikes.

We are more in to quiet, so which tower is best for that?

I am thinking tower 4 or 5. But really, I know it is just a request and nothing is set until we check in.

Based on this thread we are avoiding the parking desk, since they don't monitor it anyway. 

We have a 2 bedroom Deluxe. Anything else I should know?


----------



## kimski25

naturegrl36 said:
			
		

> Sorry but I can't find the WBC photo thread? I was going to go check it out but I am having some trouble finding it!
> 
> We leave at the end of January for our stay.
> 
> I am trying to decide which tower is the "best" to stay at. I know it is all relative as each person has different likes/dislikes.
> 
> We are more in to quiet, so which tower is best for that?
> 
> I am thinking tower 4 or 5. But really, I know it is just a request and nothing is set until we check in.
> 
> Based on this thread we are avoiding the parking desk, since they don't monitor it anyway.
> 
> We have a 2 bedroom Deluxe. Anything else I should know?



We stayed in Octoberand stayed in tower 3 on 7th floor facing the lake with firework view. The room was newly updated and very quiet. Parking was easy and we had a great time. We were near the pool with smaller slide (cold water) and kiddie splash area. The mini golf was close and my girls loved it.  Send me you r email address Ill send you pictures. Dont know why I cant post them here, maybe its becauseIm on my tablet.


----------



## manhattanman

carolynl said:
			
		

> has anyone rented using timesharemall off ebay for BC



 We have but have yet to stay.  The deal we got ( with the caveat that it is always based on availability) was a lot better than the clearing houses a lot of people have had great success with.


----------



## erineab

OK, with our early March getaway drawing closer I am just hoping to get some clarification on the parking pass issue.  Many have reported on here that they have skipped the parking pass desk entirely and never had an issue gaining entrance into the resort.  Others have stated that they did require a parking pass in order to get through the gates.  I am just hoping to get to the bottom of this. I am a bit of a pushover and hate to make anyone "unhappy" so I know the parking pass desk will be a moderate form of torture for me. At the same time, I am concerned about having issues when re-entering the resort area if we don't have a parking pass.  Just hoping BC veterans can share their experiences so I can have a better idea of how to approach this!


----------



## carolynl

manhattanman said:


> We have but have yet to stay.  The deal we got ( with the caveat that it is always based on availability) was a lot better than the clearing houses a lot of people have had great success with.



sorry what does that mean about the availablity?


----------



## aubriee

erineab said:


> OK, with our early March getaway drawing closer I am just hoping to get some clarification on the parking pass issue.  Many have reported on here that they have skipped the parking pass desk entirely and never had an issue gaining entrance into the resort.  Others have stated that they did require a parking pass in order to get through the gates.  I am just hoping to get to the bottom of this. I am a bit of a pushover and hate to make anyone "unhappy" so I know the parking pass desk will be a moderate form of torture for me. At the same time, I am concerned about having issues when re-entering the resort area if we don't have a parking pass.  Just hoping BC veterans can share their experiences so I can have a better idea of how to approach this!



I'll be at BC for the first time in May and was concerned about this too.  However, I've read that they can't attempt to sell you anything, if both spouses are not present, so alot of people just leave their spouse in the car and tell the parking pass desk CM, that the spouse didn't make the trip.  You are then immediately let go with your parking pass.  They don't even try to push anything on you.  This is what I intend to do.  I want the parking pass, just in case there is a problem, so will just tell them my husband is not on the trip, so I can't (and won't attend any presentation).

We stayed at Westgate Town Center, when we were down there this past Oct/Nov and it worked perfectly.  I left my husband in the car (as he is the pushover in our family and too nice for his own good). When I went to their desk to get the parking tag, she tried to get me to attend a 'free owner's breakfast', but as soon as I mentioned that my husband was not along, she immediately said 'nevermind'.  There are no more hard sale salesmen than the ones employed by Westgate, but we didn't have a single problem with them (no hardsell tactics) when I told them my husband would not be around.


----------



## canadadoug

aubriee said:
			
		

> I'll be at BC for the first time in May and was concerned about this too.  However, I've read that they can't attempt to sell you anything, if both spouses are not present, so alot of people just leave their spouse in the car and tell the parking pass desk CM, that the spouse didn't make the trip.  You are then immediately let go with your parking pass.  They don't even try to push anything on you.  This is what I intend to do.  I want the parking pass, just in case there is a problem, so will just tell them my husband is not on the trip, so I can't (and won't attend any presentation).
> 
> We stayed at Westgate Town Center, when we were down there this past Oct/Nov and it worked perfectly.  I left my husband in the car (as he is the pushover in our family and too nice for his own good). When I went to their desk to get the parking tag, she tried to get me to attend a 'free owner's breakfast', but as soon as I mentioned that my husband was not along, she immediately said 'nevermind'.  There are no more hard sale salesmen than the ones employed by Westgate, but we didn't have a single problem with them (no hardsell tactics) when I told them my husband would not be around.



You don't need a parking pass. Just skip it.


----------



## aubriee

canadadoug said:


> You don't need a parking pass. Just skip it.



I thought you had to have one to enter the parking garage though.  Plus, I'd just rather be safe than sorry.  I'd hate to have my rental car towed.  I have no problem saying 'no, I'm not interested and you can't make me'.  lol  I'd rather deal with a pushy parking desk CM, than worry all week about my rental car. Rather than deal with one though, I just plan on telling them my husband won't be there, so I can't (and won't) attend any meeting.


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

naturegrl36 said:


> Sorry but I can't find the WBC photo thread? I was going to go check it out but I am having some trouble finding it!
> 
> We leave at the end of January for our stay.
> 
> I am trying to decide which tower is the "best" to stay at. I know it is all relative as each person has different likes/dislikes.
> 
> We are more in to quiet, so which tower is best for that?
> 
> I am thinking tower 4 or 5. But really, I know it is just a request and nothing is set until we check in.
> 
> Based on this thread we are avoiding the parking desk, since they don't monitor it anyway.
> 
> We have a 2 bedroom Deluxe. Anything else I should know?


We stayed on floor 14 tower 5 2br deluxe. We had the fireworks view and it was wonderful and very quiet. The view itself was wonderful. Epcot, MK, DTD, and some resorts. The elivators were very fast. Parking was easy. I have read tower 4 is very simular in liking also.
Tower 6 just has presidential suites from the 10th floor up I believe. Call your request in about a week prior to arrival.


----------



## dancin Disney style

erineab said:


> OK, with our early March getaway drawing closer I am just hoping to get some clarification on the parking pass issue.  Many have reported on here that they have skipped the parking pass desk entirely and never had an issue gaining entrance into the resort.  Others have stated that they did require a parking pass in order to get through the gates.  I am just hoping to get to the bottom of this. I am a bit of a pushover and hate to make anyone "unhappy" so I know the parking pass desk will be a moderate form of torture for me. At the same time, I am concerned about having issues when re-entering the resort area if we don't have a parking pass.  Just hoping BC veterans can share their experiences so I can have a better idea of how to approach this!



In my experience.....I was told different things by different staff members at WBC.  Some said that 'no' a parking permit was not required while others said it was.  So if you decide that you would rather be safe and have one, what you do is this....
go to the desk alone(leave spouse in car or someplace else)...say he is back at home.
be sure to check off the lowest income bracket on the form
check off 'unemployed' or 'student'

They watch what you mark on the form and as soon as they see you mark 'unemployed' the whole game stops and they will hand over the pass without another word.

I can confirm that in a two week stay I was never once asked for my permit at the gate when entering the resort.  You DO need your room key card to insert at the gate.  Every time we left the resort we removed the parking permit from the mirror and never put it back until we returned and parked.  Many times as we pulled up to the gate the guard would step out and as we showed our key card he/she would open the gate for us.  They were all very pleasant people that would smile, wave or say hello.

Personally, I would not take a chance on not getting the permit.  The potential hassle of having an issue with the car is just not worth saving 5 minutes at the desk.


----------



## canadadoug

aubriee said:
			
		

> I thought you had to have one to enter the parking garage though.  Plus, I'd just rather be safe than sorry.  I'd hate to have my rental car towed.  I have no problem saying 'no, I'm not interested and you can't make me'.  lol  I'd rather deal with a pushy parking desk CM, than worry all week about my rental car. Rather than deal with one though, I just plan on telling them my husband won't be there, so I can't (and won't) attend any meeting.



You only need to show your room key to enter the gates. No one gets towed. You definitely don't need it.


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

aubriee said:


> I thought you had to have one to enter the parking garage though.  Plus, I'd just rather be safe than sorry.  I'd hate to have my rental car towed.  I have no problem saying 'no, I'm not interested and you can't make me'.  lol  I'd rather deal with a pushy parking desk CM, than worry all week about my rental car. Rather than deal with one though, I just plan on telling them my husband won't be there, so I can't (and won't) attend any meeting.



Tower 6 uses a pass card but the parking garage for towers 4 & 5 do not require one. Our expierence with the parking desk was mild. My wife did the talking while I wandered around. She told them we simply can't afford (checked lowest income on form) whatever they were selling and they backed off. I agree with other posts also about one spouse staying in the car. It did not appear that they monitored the parking. I did see a tow truck one day but that could have been a service call as it was not towing anything.


----------



## SondraC

We are on our way, we checked in tomorrow! We forgot something though, and want to have it mailed to us at the resort. Do I just use the address on the first page of this thread? I tried searching this thread but didn't find the answer.


----------



## JennLK

naturegrl36 said:
			
		

> Sorry but I can't find the WBC photo thread? I was going to go check it out but I am having some trouble finding it!
> 
> We leave at the end of January for our stay.
> 
> I am trying to decide which tower is the "best" to stay at. I know it is all relative as each person has different likes/dislikes.
> 
> We are more in to quiet, so which tower is best for that?
> 
> I am thinking tower 4 or 5. But really, I know it is just a request and nothing is set until we check in.
> 
> Based on this thread we are avoiding the parking desk, since they don't monitor it anyway.
> 
> We have a 2 bedroom Deluxe. Anything else I should know?



We stayed in tower 4 last time.... 7 th floor I think... Parking lot/ fireworks view.  Very quiet, good view of MK fireworks and illuminations . The pool and hot tub was quiet and rarely crowded, lazy river next door was nice.   Not sure if I would still request same view... I may want lakeview closer to the playground ....even though I like tower 4... Just to try something new.


----------



## JennLK

manhattanman said:
			
		

> We have but have yet to stay.  The deal we got ( with the caveat that it is always based on availability) was a lot better than the clearing houses a lot of people have had great success with.



I found a good deal for this January  by contacting an eBay seller.  Probably 150 less for the week than the two sellers often mentioned here.  I have used ken price in the past and he provided great service.


----------



## skateshome

Fireworks view from high floor in building 4 or 5.......
Can you see any of the laser show on the lake from these towers?
We stayed on 6th floor of building 3 last year and loved having a lake AND fireworks views but you mainly saw the "higher" fireworks.  
Any different say n the 15th floor of 4 or 5?
If not we will be requesting building 3 again.  
Thanks!


----------



## Karlzmom

dancin Disney style said:


> In my experience.....I was told different things by different staff members at WBC.  Some said that 'no' a parking permit was not required while others said it was.  So if you decide that you would rather be safe and have one, what you do is this....
> go to the desk alone(leave spouse in car or someplace else)...say he is back at home.
> be sure to check off the lowest income bracket on the form
> check off 'unemployed' or 'student'
> 
> They watch what you mark on the form and as soon as they see you mark 'unemployed' the whole game stops and they will hand over the pass without another word.
> 
> I can confirm that in a two week stay I was never once asked for my permit at the gate when entering the resort.  You DO need your room key card to insert at the gate.  Every time we left the resort we removed the parking permit from the mirror and never put it back until we returned and parked.  Many times as we pulled up to the gate the guard would step out and as we showed our key card he/she would open the gate for us.  They were all very pleasant people that would smile, wave or say hello.
> 
> Personally, I would not take a chance on not getting the permit.  The potential hassle of having an issue with the car is just not worth saving 5 minutes at the desk.



Beg to differ...I checked unemployed and was still subjected to hard sell.  It's worth trying, just be aware that it may not save you


----------



## JennLK

skateshome said:
			
		

> Fireworks view from high floor in building 4 or 5.......
> Can you see any of the laser show on the lake from these towers?
> We stayed on 6th floor of building 3 last year and loved having a lake AND fireworks views but you mainly saw the "higher" fireworks.
> Any different say n the 15th floor of 4 or 5?
> If not we will be requesting building 3 again.
> Thanks!



I would say not really, no...at least not from tower 4.  7th floor.  This is why I'm trying for a tower 2 or 3 lake and fireworks view this time


----------



## dancin Disney style

naturegrl36 said:


> Sorry but I can't find the WBC photo thread? I was going to go check it out but I am having some trouble finding it!
> 
> We leave at the end of January for our stay.
> 
> I am trying to decide which tower is the "best" to stay at. I know it is all relative as each person has different likes/dislikes.
> 
> We are more in to quiet, so which tower is best for that?
> 
> I am thinking tower 4 or 5. But really, I know it is just a request and nothing is set until we check in.
> 
> Based on this thread we are avoiding the parking desk, since they don't monitor it anyway.
> 
> We have a 2 bedroom Deluxe. Anything else I should know?



We have stayed in tower 5 and now think that we would prefer either tower 4 or the main building.  We spend a fair bit of time in the pools and while we love the convienence of having a pool and lazy river right outside the door at 5, overall, we prefer the main pool.  We also really like having the option of covered parking in the garage as we tend to visit in the summer.   So with those things in mind it would seem that 4 is the best option for us.....shorter walk to the main pool and easy access to the garage.  

As far as quiet goes.....you will have quiet and noisey spots in all buildings.  I think the best thing to do is just request a 'quiet location' or 'non pool facing'. If quiet is the only thing you want it should be fairly easy to get what you want.  I'm sensitive to outside noise and always ask for a high floor...last visit we got the 5th floor which I thought would be a problem.  We were facing the parking lot which was disappointing but it was quiet. There was only one night that we think the neighbours were having a party (or else the kids were left alone) aside from some muffled noise that night we heard nothing other than the occassional slaming door in the hallway.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

We are considering a stay here in April. We will also go to Universal and Seaworld. How far of a drive would you say it is?
Thanks!


----------



## LadyBeBop

I'm officially booked!  

Two bedroom deluxe.  Arriving October 27, 2013, departing November 3, 2013.

Booked on Wyndham points (we own at Smokey Mountains).  Since we're actually exchanging through Wyndham and not renting from an owner, how easy would it be to get our choice of rooms?  I'd like a fireworks view; however proximity to parking and being close to a playground and a good swimming pool for my DGD are probably more important.

Also, are there any pool slides that DGD can go down at all?  I thought there were two slides; one with a 48 inch minimum height (but no swimming skills), and the other requires swimming skills (but no minimum height).  Right now, she's about 43-44 inches, and can't swim without a life jacket.


----------



## pbarager

What is the advantage of buying into Bonnet Creek instead of another Wyndham resort that has lower fees?  Most of the time we would stay at Bonnet Creek.  
Thanks from a timeshare newbie!


----------



## SondraC

We arrived! We got here about 40 minutes ago. They said no rooms are ready. The lobby is crazy! They offered us $125 Amex Gift card to go to the presentation.


----------



## skateshome

JennLK said:


> I would say not really, no...at least not from tower 4.  7th floor.  This is why I'm trying for a tower 2 or 3 lake and fireworks view this time



Thaks for the response!
Anyone else that has stayed higher....14 - 15 th floor like to chime in?


----------



## LadyBeBop

pbarager said:


> What is the advantage of buying into Bonnet Creek instead of another Wyndham resort that has lower fees?  Most of the time we would stay at Bonnet Creek.
> Thanks from a timeshare newbie!



First you know that you never buy directly from Wyndham.  Always buy from another owner.  By buying second-hand, you'll pay much less.

The major advantage of buying into WBC vs one of the other Wyndham timeshares is that you can reserve a room at your home resort 11 months before your vacation.  If you buy into one of the other Wyndham resorts (as I mentioned, my home resort is Wyndham Smokey Mountains), you can reserve at another Wyndham resort at the 9 month mark.  Right now, since WBC is so large, I think you'll be able to reserve at WBC most weeks at the 9 month mark.  However, you may have problems during some weeks (Christmas, Easter, July 4th).   I know there are some other Wyndham owners here who may give you more info.


----------



## pbarager

LadyBeBop said:


> First you know that you never buy directly from Wyndham.  Always buy from another owner.  By buying second-hand, you'll pay much less.
> 
> The major advantage of buying into WBC vs one of the other Wyndham timeshares is that you can reserve a room at your home resort 11 months before your vacation.  If you buy into one of the other Wyndham resorts (as I mentioned, my home resort is Wyndham Smokey Mountains), you can reserve at another Wyndham resort at the 9 month mark.  Right now, since WBC is so large, I think you'll be able to reserve at WBC most weeks at the 9 month mark.  However, you may have problems during some weeks (Christmas, Easter, July 4th).   I know there are some other Wyndham owners here who may give you more info.



Thank you so much for the information!


----------



## carlbarry

ProudMommyof2 said:


> We are considering a stay here in April. We will also go to Universal and Seaworld. How far of a drive would you say it is?
> Thanks!


I left before 8 am.  It took me 20 minutes to Universal! This was on Thursday, November 29, 2012.  I also drove from Jambo House the next Sunday, and it also took about 20 minutes, but leaving a little later that time.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Thanks!


----------



## manhattanman

carolynl said:


> sorry what does that mean about the availablity?



 Its supply and demand, if one of the clearing houses has a lot of inventory to move it will be cheaper.  Other times it may be cheaper to go with one of the commonly mentioned companies.  When we booked we got quotes from all of them, the prices varied wildly, we went with eBay as it was cheaper, but other listings on eBay were more expensive.

  I just mentioned availability because sometimes eBay is cheaper, sometimes not but there is always variability in price so it is worth seeking out as many quotes as possible.  Sorry if this was not clear initially.


----------



## pbarager

Does the bus/shuttle service to MK accomodate scooters?  We are thinking of brining my wifes parents and MIL will need to use a scooter.  Thanks!


----------



## Disfan15

Hello,

What is a reasonable price for a four bedroom for each week in the summer time? Does anyone know someone that rents out timeshares on myresortnetwork.com? Also how far in advance should I book a four bedroom since there aren't alot?

Thanks!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Disfan15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> What is a reasonable price for a four bedroom for each week in the summer time? Does anyone know someone that rents out timeshares on myresortnetwork.com? Also how far in advance should I book a four bedroom since there aren't alot?
> 
> Thanks!



In July I would guess that a 4br would be in the $250-$300/night range. A friend of mine got a 3br on Ebay for $1700 last May for a stay from July 1-8.

Book it as far ahead as possible.


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

skateshome said:


> Thaks for the response!
> Anyone else that has stayed higher....14 - 15 th floor like to chime in?



We were in tower 5 14th floor and could watch most all of Illuminations. We could even seee the torches light. We also could see MK in the distance and had a view of DTD. We were in the 1/2 of the tower towards the main building.


----------



## skateshome

SYLVESTER7577 said:


> We were in tower 5 14th floor and could watch most all of Illuminations. We could even seee the torches light. We also could see MK in the distance and had a view of DTD. We were in the 1/2 of the tower towards the main building.



Awesome...tha k you so much.  I was wondering about that.


----------



## Upatnoon

pbarager said:


> Does the bus/shuttle service to MK accomodate scooters?  We are thinking of brining my wifes parents and MIL will need to use a scooter.  Thanks!


We saw a scooter on the bus on our last trip. I seem to recall the woman saying she called ahead to reserve the time.


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

pbarager said:


> Does the bus/shuttle service to MK accomodate scooters?  We are thinking of brining my wifes parents and MIL will need to use a scooter.  Thanks!



From what I remember, you need to contact the front desk or bell services so they can coordinate a pick up location and time. When we road one day there was some confusion going on with a visitor that had her going to a stop location but not being able to picked up and being stranded for the moment at least. They do provide the service but it seems to be a made clear scenerio and confirmation.


----------



## carolynl

manhattanman said:


> Its supply and demand, if one of the clearing houses has a lot of inventory to move it will be cheaper.  Other times it may be cheaper to go with one of the commonly mentioned companies.  When we booked we got quotes from all of them, the prices varied wildly, we went with eBay as it was cheaper, but other listings on eBay were more expensive.
> 
> I just mentioned availability because sometimes eBay is cheaper, sometimes not but there is always variability in price so it is worth seeking out as many quotes as possible.  Sorry if this was not clear initially.



ahh thanks!! we just booked a week for $549 2bdrm so hopefully that is a good deal.


----------



## trishwal

carolynl said:


> ahh thanks!! we just booked a week for $549 2bdrm so hopefully that is a good deal.



Actually that's an EXCELLENT deal!


----------



## am12pm

carolynl said:


> ahh thanks!! we just booked a week for $549 2bdrm so hopefully that is a good deal.



Yes!  I agree a really terrific deal!!


----------



## Mikscrap

That is a great deal. When are you going? What place did you use to book this great deal?


----------



## carolynl

we are going january 26 this year. I found the deal on ebay, I called the number to get a custom listing for the dates. I am hoping to get my confirmation in the next few days and then will call the resort myself to confirm .

Is that when I would ask for a fireworks view?


----------



## am12pm

carolynl said:


> we are going january 26 this year. I found the deal on ebay, I called the number to get a custom listing for the dates. I am hoping to get my confirmation in the next few days and then will call the resort myself to confirm .
> 
> Is that when I would ask for a fireworks view?



Yes, you can request your view preference when you call them.

From what ebay seller did you get the fantastic deal?


----------



## carolynl

i will pm you the info as I am not sure if I am allowed to post it in the thread? am I?


----------



## am12pm

carolynl said:


> i will pm you the info as I am not sure if I am allowed to post it in the thread? am I?



I think so!

Lots of people discuss Vacation Strategies, Vacation Upgrades and other companies here.  So I guess it is just fine to discuss "out loud" on the board.


----------



## JennLK

carolynl said:
			
		

> ahh thanks!! we just booked a week for $549 2bdrm so hopefully that is a good deal.



That's a good deal... We are paying around 695 for next week


----------



## carolynl

do pools provide life jackets for kids?


----------



## Disfan15

Happy New Year!



dancin Disney style said:


> In July I would guess that a 4br would be in the $250-$300/night range. A friend of mine got a 3br on Ebay for $1700 last May for a stay from July 1-8.
> 
> Book it as far ahead as possible.



Thank you dancin Disney style!



SYLVESTER7577 said:


> We were in tower 5 14th floor and could watch most all of Illuminations. We could even seee the torches light. We also could see MK in the distance and had a view of DTD. We were in the 1/2 of the tower towards the main building.



I am assuming that you had a parking lot view in tower 5.



carolynl said:


> ahh thanks!! we just booked a week for $549 2bdrm so hopefully that is a good deal.



That is an excellent deal, knowing that you are paying less than $100 a night for one week!

I hope everyone has a great new year and that the number 13 doesn't give us any bad luck!


----------



## mmmhf

aubriee said:
			
		

> What do you mean the GPS is fairly useless?  I'll be renting a car down there in May and because I have absolutely no sense of direction planned on depending on my GPS to get around.  I'll be solo, so won't even have someone to navigate.



You may already have answer for this, but I thought I would share anyway. 

I think the GPS to the parks are off for sure. (Not sure about WBC). We were never able to use our GPS to get us to parking for parks. However, I saw on mousesavers that she has a file you can download to you GPS (not sure which models are compatible) and it has specifics for any park and will allow you easy access to park entrances for guests.  She has all the directions here. http://www.mousesavers.com/using-auto-gps-at-walt-disney-world/

Good luck.


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

I am assuming that you had a parking lot view in tower 5.



Yes you had to look down to see the parking garage. You are well above the trees at that level. Sitting in the room or laying on the bed would just be tree tops and the Epcot ball. Nice to wake up to.


----------



## a82allison

Is 995 for 6 nights in June, for a 2bd deluxe a good price?  Or should I keep looking?  That price includes taxes and fees.

Thanks!


----------



## Dawgfan81

carolynl said:


> i will pm you the info as I am not sure if I am allowed to post it in the thread? am I?



Hi, could you pm me the eBay user as well? Sounds like a great deal!


----------



## manhattanman

carolynl said:
			
		

> ahh thanks!! we just booked a week for $549 2bdrm so hopefully that is a good deal.



  Carolyn,
                    I can't tell if you went through eBay or not but seems to be a pretty good deal to me. We got 3 bedroom deluxe for 8 days for 750 and I think we will be there at the same time ( end of Jan)


----------



## 5mouseketeersforus

manhattanman said:


> Carolyn,
> I can't tell if you went through eBay or not but seems to be a pretty good deal to me. We got 3 bedroom deluxe for 8 days for 750 and I think we will be there at the same time ( end of Jan)



That is a great deal.
We booked a 3BDRM deluxe and it was $1050 for a week........beginning Feb 3rd.  Looks like our "deal" wasn't very good


----------



## gdg76

5mouseketeersforus said:


> That is a great deal.
> We booked a 3BDRM deluxe and it was $1050 for a week........beginning Feb 3rd.  Looks like our "deal" wasn't very good



We booked for Feb 2-9th with a 2BR.  Found one for $679 on Ebay (had to wait for the auction to end, buy it now was $799).  There is another listing on there for buy it now for the same week for $799.

So I don't think $1050 is bad for a 3BR.   Someone I rented from in the past said that week couldn't be booked anymore, so for some reason it is a popular time at WBC even though the parks aren't supposed to be too crowded.


----------



## canadadoug

5mouseketeersforus said:
			
		

> That is a great deal.
> We booked a 3BDRM deluxe and it was $1050 for a week........beginning Feb 3rd.  Looks like our "deal" wasn't very good





$150 a night for a 3 bedroom room in a resort hotel. Taxes and everything included! Its a steal. Call a local comfort inn near you and see what they charge. This room would be $350-500+ in any other hotel.


----------



## 5mouseketeersforus

canadadoug said:


> $150 a night for a 3 bedroom room in a resort hotel. Taxes and everything included! Its a steal. Call a local comfort inn near you and see what they charge. This room would be $350-500+ in any other hotel.



Not disputing the value proposition.  Of course it is better than a hotel.  But comparing the price alone to some of the other recent "deals" as seen here - it was higher than many for the same week @ WBC.  And higher than other timeshares.  Just hope our experience as first time guests is as positive as the others


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

5mouseketeersforus said:


> Not disputing the value proposition.  Of course it is better than a hotel.  But comparing the price alone to some of the other recent "deals" as seen here - it was higher than many for the same week @ WBC.  And higher than other timeshares.  Just hope our experience as first time guests is as positive as the others



It seems to me you need to start well ahead and do your homework. Prices vary from source to source and times of the year. We started a year ago and found a deal for 7 night 2BR Deluxe for $574 in April for our last end of October stay. We have started for next October and just keep looking for what we want. Shop shop shop and this thread helped a lot. As you mentioned, WBC has great prices when things go well. I like Fort Wilderness Cabins which are $350 for a 1BR. Makes it hard to do. I see you will be at POR the week we leave. Have a great stay!


----------



## GinCar

Since everyone is talking prices, please let me know if a 2 bedroom Presidential is usually 1500, 7 nights during April.
I booked through vacation strategy. 

We are set on our dates, so nothing on ebay worked. Every other sites I have looked at are more. The deluxe was 1200, but we really want the Presidential.


----------



## BobbyBudnick

GinCar said:


> Since everyone is talking prices, please let me know if a 2 bedroom Presidential is usually 1500, 7 nights during April.
> I booked through vacation strategy.
> 
> We are set on our dates, so nothing on ebay worked. Every other sites I have looked at are more. The deluxe was 1200, but we really want the Presidential.



I would think that is a decent price for April. Especially if its early April. I am paying $1,200 for a 2 bedroom deluxe for the week of Easter. Got super lucky because it was pretty much sold out when I tried to book last week.


----------



## manhattanman

5mouseketeersforus said:
			
		

> That is a great deal.
> We booked a 3BDRM deluxe and it was $1050 for a week........beginning Feb 3rd.  Looks like our "deal" wasn't very good



 I wouldn't worry about it.  The prices are hyper variable, what is cheap one week might be expensive the next.  The best advice I can give is get as many price quotes as possible and go from there. If you hold out for a specific price it might pass you by.


----------



## GinCar

BobbyBudnick said:


> I would think that is a decent price for April. Especially if its early April. I am paying $1,200 for a 2 bedroom deluxe for the week of Easter. Got super lucky because it was pretty much sold out when I tried to book last week.



Thanks! I feel good about the price, now. April 6-13, so still Spring Break for lots of schools.
I booked a couple of weeks ago and it was the last presidential one vacation strategy had left. It is our first time staying off site, so I have not been researching for months like I usually do.


----------



## 5mouseketeersforus

manhattanman said:
			
		

> I wouldn't worry about it.  The prices are hyper variable, what is cheap one week might be expensive the next.  The best advice I can give is get as many price quotes as possible and go from there. If you hold out for a specific price it might pass you by.



And the price also varies pretty wildly between quotes too.  Ah well, we are still excited about our trip - looking forward to some warmer weather


----------



## manhattanman

GinCar said:
			
		

> Since everyone is talking prices, please let me know if a 2 bedroom Presidential is usually 1500, 7 nights during April.
> I booked through vacation strategy.
> 
> We are set on our dates, so nothing on ebay worked. Every other sites I have looked at are more. The deluxe was 1200, but we really want the Presidential.



Gina,
            We needed 8 days which is generally not available on eBay.  We really did not want to stay 7 days, then get a hotel for one night then fly home.  So I contacted the seller through eBay and asked if we could add another day.  I was completely expecting the answer to be no, but what he did was cancel the original listing then sent me a link to a new listing for 8 days ( there were no bids on the seven day so no one got hosed) and as soon as it posted we did the buy it now. Easy least.

  I don't know if all sellers will do this but if you can find a partially overlapping listing and email the seller and ask.  The worst they can say is no.


----------



## Teacher03

I am so excited; just booked a 5 night stay in a one bedroom in June.  Got a great deal through Vacation Strategy.  We went last year and loved it and didn't think we could make it this year.   It is not a long as a trip as we usually take, but I am still so excited!  Let the planning and count down begin!


----------



## auprincess

If I am looking to go at the end of May, or early June, in 2014 ~ when do I need to book? It will be several more months before we know our exact datess. Also, are most WBC rentals weekly? I'm thinking we will be looking at 8-10 days.


----------



## JennLK

auprincess said:
			
		

> If I am looking to go at the end of May, or early June, in 2014 ~ when do I need to book? It will be several more months before we know our exact datess. Also, are most WBC rentals weekly? I'm thinking we will be looking at 8-10 days.



Most resellers can get you more than a week.  I think i read that most can only book 11 months out.  You could start looking when you are just slightly over a year out and email them your dates.  June gets busy with kids being out of school


----------



## aubriee

auprincess said:


> If I am looking to go at the end of May, or early June, in 2014 ~ when do I need to book? It will be several more months before we know our exact datess. Also, are most WBC rentals weekly? I'm thinking we will be looking at 8-10 days.



I'm going mid May and booked ten nights/eleven days with Vacation Strategies Nov 29th.  I checked around for several quotes and they were the cheapest ($896.00 for ten nights in a one bedroom deluxe).


----------



## carolynl

starting to get super excited just got a free upgrade from 2 bdrm deluxe to 2 bdrm presidential!!


----------



## aubriee

carolynl said:


> starting to get super excited just got a free upgrade from 2 bdrm deluxe to 2 bdrm presidential!!



Congratulations!


----------



## lolobug

carolynl said:
			
		

> starting to get super excited just got a free upgrade from 2 bdrm deluxe to 2 bdrm presidential!!



How do you get free upgrades? I've never booked with BC, thinking about it. Thx!


----------



## maxiesmom

WBC looks beautiful, but how on earth do you know which building to request?  My sister has me checking into this resort, but it is so big it is a bit overwhelming.  We would need a 2 or 3 bedroom unit.  I have one niece who loves pool slides, and one who would love the mini golf.  And while we would have a car, we would probably split up at some point, so being close to a bus stop would be good too.  Where do you start looking to figure out what building would be best?


----------



## NHDisneyFan

maxiesmom said:


> WBC looks beautiful, but how on earth do you know which building to request?  My sister has me checking into this resort, but it is so big it is a bit overwhelming.  We would need a 2 or 3 bedroom unit.  I have one niece who loves pool slides, and one who would love the mini golf.  And while we would have a car, we would probably split up at some point, so being close to a bus stop would be good too.  Where do you start looking to figure out what building would be best?



The walking path around the lake makes any pool or activity a very short walk from any other building. Don't stress it.


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

maxiesmom said:


> WBC looks beautiful, but how on earth do you know which building to request?  My sister has me checking into this resort, but it is so big it is a bit overwhelming.  We would need a 2 or 3 bedroom unit.  I have one niece who loves pool slides, and one who would love the mini golf.  And while we would have a car, we would probably split up at some point, so being close to a bus stop would be good too.  Where do you start looking to figure out what building would be best?



It really doesnt matter what building you request. They rarely give request a second glance. We have never gotten anything close to our request and the check in desk has told us numerous times that they can not take requests. I have heard people that have gotten their building they hoped for but I think it was more of a fluke than actually having their request granted. But the path around the lake makes getting any place on property very fast. you wont be disappointed no matter what building you get. Its mere minutes walk to any pool and/or bus stop. You will Love it !!


----------



## manhattanman

SYDCOLEMOM said:


> It really doesnt matter what building you request. They rarely give request a second glance. We have never gotten anything close to our request and the check in desk has told us numerous times that they can not take requests. I have heard people that have gotten their building they hoped for but I think it was more of a fluke than actually having their request granted. But the path around the lake makes getting any place on property very fast. you wont be disappointed no matter what building you get. Its mere minutes walk to any pool and/or bus stop. You will Love it !!



  In my best Seinfeld voice "  Anyone can TAKE requests, its the filling of requests that is the hard part".

  I just spoke to the front desk yesterday and requested a specific tower/direction The agent was happy to note this request on my reservation.  I told them I understood is was based on availability.  I cant see why they would not grant someone's request if they could.   My guess is that the earlier you check in, the more likely your request will be honored.


----------



## dcessford

Just looking for some info from ppl whom have booked this resort through Vacation Stratagy.I just asked for a quote and got a good price.I am not ready to book yet and was wondering from others experience if the price will change in 3-4 months by much. I got a quote for $981 for a 2 bedroom deluxe for 11 nights from Dec 15th through the 26th and wondering when I am thinking of booking in 3-4 months if that will change by much.

thanks


----------



## carolynl

lolobug said:


> How do you get free upgrades? I've never booked with BC, thinking about it. Thx!



the company we used just called and asked if we wanted the upgrade for free. So we have booked 7 nights in a 2 bedroom presidential for $549 taxes in.


----------



## aubriee

dcessford said:


> Just looking for some info from ppl whom have booked this resort through Vacation Stratagy.I just asked for a quote and got a good price.I am not ready to book yet and was wondering from others experience if the price will change in 3-4 months by much. I got a quote for $981 for a 2 bedroom deluxe for 11 nights from Dec 15th through the 26th and wondering when I am thinking of booking in 3-4 months if that will change by much.
> 
> thanks



I don't know if the price will change, but that's a really good price, especially for the Christmas holidays.  I am paying $896.00 for a one bedroom deluxe for ten nights in May (which is not even a busy time).  Per night you are paying a few cents *less* than me for a bigger unit ($89.18 vs the $89.60 I'm paying/night).  If you know you are definitely going I would jump on that price.  I can't see 2 bedrooms lasting long for that price during Christmas.  

There was a lady on here about a month ago, who posted an undeserved bad review of Vacation Strategies.  Apparently she had requested a quote, then changed her mind and requested a couple more quotes for different units or dates.  When she finally made her mind up and sent them a deposit for the original quote, the unit was no longer available, so they had to refund the deposit right back to her.  She was very angry that they had not held the original unit for her, until she made her mind up.  However, when they sent my quote there was a comment in there saying something about inventory is limited and constantly changing.  I was satisfied with the quote, so wasn't taking a chance of losing it.


----------



## lolobug

dcessford said:
			
		

> Just looking for some info from ppl whom have booked this resort through Vacation Stratagy.I just asked for a quote and got a good price.I am not ready to book yet and was wondering from others experience if the price will change in 3-4 months by much. I got a quote for $981 for a 2 bedroom deluxe for 11 nights from Dec 15th through the 26th and wondering when I am thinking of booking in 3-4 months if that will change by much.
> 
> thanks



I don't know much at all but I was quoted $1066 for a single room in jan. for 10 nights... You got a great deal!


----------



## alootikki3

I just got a quote of $1525 for 6 nights in either a 2 bedroom presidential or 3 bedroom deluxe for the first week in April 2013- so about $250 a night.  This sounds quite a bit higher than what others have been talking about!  Is this a good deal?  I suppose it could go down 60 days out, but there's no guarantee...would love experienced thoughts on this!


----------



## Dawgfan81

carolynl said:


> the company we used just called and asked if we wanted the upgrade for free. So we have booked 7 nights in a 2 bedroom presidential for $549 taxes in.



Do you mind PM'ing me where you booked? Cause that's one heck of a deal!


----------



## Bribrittmom

We just booked a last minute ressie for a 2 bedroom 1/20-1/25/13 for $595 all taxes and fees included. I was very pleased. Got a confirmation receipt very quickly.


----------



## GinCar

alootikki3 said:


> I just got a quote of $1525 for 6 nights in either a 2 bedroom presidential or 3 bedroom deluxe for the first week in April 2013- so about $250 a night.  This sounds quite a bit higher than what others have been talking about!  Is this a good deal?  I suppose it could go down 60 days out, but there's no guarantee...would love experienced thoughts on this!



I think this is correct for April. I booked with Vacation Strategy, 7 nights in April, 2 bedroom Presidential, $1500.00.

It is all based on time of the year. April is our Spring Break, so I am stuck with our dates.


----------



## staceywj

I want to go back just to spend more time at the hotel.  Does anyone know how much rates are for July or Aug?  I am a teacher so I have the whole summer avail and would love to know the two most inexpensive weeks.

We stayed in Tower 2 in Nov and loved that it was so close to the bus stop.  Def a plus for us when we are carrying sleeping kiddies.


----------



## naturegrl36

We have a reservation at chef mickey's on day we are there. Does the WBC shuttle stop at the contemporary resport? Or will that be a day we should drive?


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

naturegrl36 said:


> We have a reservation at chef mickey's on day we are there. Does the WBC shuttle stop at the contemporary resport? Or will that be a day we should drive?



No, WBC shuttles run to the 4 parks only. You would need to take a shuttle to Magic Kingdom and take the Monorail over to the Contemporary resort.


----------



## Disneyforkids

I just got a quote for $1274 for 6 nights in March for a 3 BR Deluxe...except they don't have the unit available right now.....

Is that a reasonable quote???? I'm stuck with our Spring Break week as well....Thanks.


----------



## Cdn Gal

SYDCOLEMOM said:


> It really doesnt matter what building you request. They rarely give request a second glance. We have never gotten anything close to our request and the check in desk has told us numerous times that they can not take requests. I have heard people that have gotten their building they hoped for but I think it was more of a fluke than actually having their request granted. But the path around the lake makes getting any place on property very fast. you wont be disappointed no matter what building you get. Its mere minutes walk to any pool and/or bus stop. You will Love it !!



Are you an owner there?  Every time we have requested a room they have given it to us, even as much as a specific room number.  We own there so perhaps that is why they grant our requests??


----------



## carlbarry

Cdn Gal said:


> Are you an owner there?  Every time we have requested a room they have given it to us, even as much as a specific room number.  We own there so perhaps that is why they grant our requests??



I'm a Wyndham owner, but Bonnet Creek is not my home resort.
For my stay this past December, I requested a condo in the main building.  When I arrived, I was told that wasn't available, but they had a room in Building 1 with a "beautiful view."  Turned out to be a view of the parking lot.


----------



## Cdn Gal

naturegrl36 said:


> We have a reservation at chef mickey's on day we are there. Does the WBC shuttle stop at the contemporary resport? Or will that be a day we should drive?



Drive there, that's what we do


----------



## Cdn Gal

carlbarry said:


> I'm a Wyndham owner, but Bonnet Creek is not my home resort.
> For my stay this past December, I requested a condo in the main building.  When I arrived, I was told that wasn't available, but they had a room in Building 1 with a "beautiful view."  Turned out to be a view of the parking lot.



We are owners there so perhaps that is why.  . This will be our third time going this year and we have always been happy.  We also call and request 1 month ahead of time too!


----------



## seethruguy

We just booked a week at WBC in the end of August.  We booked through RCI and are really looking forward to it.  I'm sure I'll have many questions in the coming months, but I'll start with one for now.  Is it possible to walk to anywhere from WBC?  Epcot seems to be right across the street but I know Disney property is not always convenient for walking.


----------



## Teacher03

seethruguy said:


> We just booked a week at WBC in the end of August.  We booked through RCI and are really looking forward to it.  I'm sure I'll have many questions in the coming months, but I'll start with one for now.  Is it possible to walk to anywhere from WBC?  Epcot seems to be right across the street but I know Disney property is not always convenient for walking.



I don't think it's possible to walk anywhere....it is located on a very busy street with no sidewalks.  Epcot is close, but not right across the street.   We drove everywhere with ease.


----------



## ChiCat

I'm pretty sure we are going to stay at Bonnet Creek in December. I have just one question is the presidential suite worth the extra money? What do you prefer? 

Thanks!


----------



## 4mykidz127

Has anyone ever rented from a Glen Jackson? Also we are wanting to check in on the 4th but there doesn't seem to be availability.  We were given a quote of $1099 from VS for 7 nights checking in on the 5th. We used VU last year and got the within 60 day rate of 120.00.  Do you think if we waited until 60 days out to book to get that rate that the 5th would no longer be available?


----------



## naturegrl36

Cdn Gal said:


> Drive there, that's what we do



I think that is what we will do.

I also called on monday to put in my "request" and the girl I spoke to said she will note it but it really makes no difference.

Which is fine, I really don't care. I am just happy to be getting away with my family!


----------



## VP037388

We always stay on property but are considering BonnetCreek. Please tell me about the transportation options. This is a big deal for us. My friend was there in Dec and was told they were going to start charging for the "free shuttle" in 2013. Did that happen, or ugly rumor?
Do the buses still only go to the 4 parks or is there something for DD, Seaworld, Universal? I know we can always rent a car but there are a lot of us and that's more $$$.


----------



## seethruguy

Teacher03 said:
			
		

> I don't think it's possible to walk anywhere....it is located on a very busy street with no sidewalks.  Epcot is close, but not right across the street.   We drove everywhere with ease.



Thanks.  I didn't think so.  We stayed at CBR a few years back, and I remember there being no sidewalks.  Our last few trips we stayed at BWV and BCV and I think I got spoiled being able to walk to Epcot and Disney Studios.    On the the upside the rooms here look much bigger.


----------



## Cdn Gal

ChiCat said:


> I'm pretty sure we are going to stay at Bonnet Creek in December. I have just one question is the presidential suite worth the extra money? What do you prefer?
> 
> Thanks!



We usually just stay in the deluxe rooms, but have stayed in a 3 bedroom presidential.  We never thought using the extra points was worth it since we don't spend a lot of time in our room, or cooking either for that matter either.  We stayed in the presidential last March and it was amazing I do have to say.  We went with our friends and they were impressed.  We are going again in another month and are just doing the deluxe.  Hope you have a wonderful time!!


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

naturegrl36 said:


> I think that is what we will do.
> 
> I also called on monday to put in my "request" and the girl I spoke to said she will note it but it really makes no difference.
> 
> Which is fine, I really don't care. I am just happy to be getting away with my family!



There is a lot of bedate about request. I think it does matter as we received a hard to get request and modified even more at check in. I would call again three to four days out. It , to me, seems to depend on the availability of inventory at a certain point. The thread recommended doing it and I could not have been more pleased. Others at the same time slot posted negative results though???


----------



## DSLRuser

In regards to rom requests....

We have stayed here 3 times, and will be making our 4th trip this march.  in each instance, we arrive at around 11:00am.  Even though check in is at 4:00.  

We check in, and they bent over backwards to get us in building 3 looking at the pool, high floor.

Now, the room wasnt ready untill near 4:00pm each time.  but we just all went to the pool for the day, or to wally world for food.


----------



## 5mouseketeersforus

We are renting from VU for our upcoming trip. They said they would put it a request for tower 4, epcot view.  So conflicted as to whether we should call & confirm our request or just cross our fingers & see what happens on check in??

Our plan is to head over there after lunch & see if our room is ready so that the little ones can have naps since we are heading to MK for the EMH that particular day.  We check out of our disney resort that morning so luckily we can still take advantage of the EMH


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

Cdn Gal said:


> Are you an owner there?  Every time we have requested a room they have given it to us, even as much as a specific room number.  We own there so perhaps that is why they grant our requests??



No, unfortunately we are not owners. I bet that might make a difference and I guess it rightfully should. When we checked in last time the young lady at the front desk told us they dont generally take request but she did acknowledge there was a request noted on our account. Its ok with me. I think part of our problem might be we travel over Memorial weekend and they are probably at capacity anyway. Any building would be fine with me


----------



## JennLK

They will take your request into consideration based on availability... Really there is no reason to call ahead though, because they don't hold rooms for you.  It's enough to make your request at check in


----------



## Disneyforkids

I have not read through the entire thread, but is there anywhere i can find what building has what view? It sounds like building 4 has the Epcot view.....which one has the pool view, parking lot view, etc.? I'd really appreciate it. TIA


----------



## wgeo

It's been awhile since I've posted the map.  Hopefully this helps a few people.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Oh!!!  Can't wait to go again!  This will be our third visit there this year!


----------



## htoddrmt

booking finally tomorrow morning for less then 5 weeks away.  I hope we love it as much as you all do...now to see if we request a room...hmmm what to do


----------



## cincyfab

I have a few questions!

1. can you use all the pools or are you limited to certain ones?
2. do all rooms have kitchens?
3. how far away is a walmart/grocery store?
4. anyone NOT rent a car and have success going to the parks?

Thanks!!!


----------



## nancy155

cincyfab said:
			
		

> I have a few questions!
> 
> 1. can you use all the pools or are you limited to certain ones?
> 2. do all rooms have kitchens?
> 3. how far away is a walmart/grocery store?
> 4. anyone NOT rent a car and have success going to the parks?
> 
> Thanks!!!



I can answer a few of your questions:  
Yes you are able to use any of the pools in the Bonnet Creek Resort area
As far as I know all rooms have kitchens, unless you book at the Grand
I believe the grocery was about 4-5 miles away.  The front desk when you check in will give you directions to the nearby grocery stores such as Wal-mart and Publix.  We went to Publix and took about 15 minutes to get there from the resort.
I cannot answer your fourth question as we always rent a car.

Have a wonderful trip and enjoy Bonnet Creek.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## dancin Disney style

nancy155 said:


> I can answer a few of your questions:
> Yes you are able to use any of the pools in the Bonnet Creek Resort area
> As far as I know all rooms have kitchens, unless you book at the Grand
> I believe the grocery was about 4-5 miles away.  The front desk when you check in will give you directions to the nearby grocery stores such as Wal-mart and Publix.  We went to Publix and took about 15 minutes to get there from the resort.
> I cannot answer your fourth question as we always rent a car.
> 
> Have a wonderful trip and enjoy Bonnet Creek.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy



Just to add....
Walmart is probably a little faster to get to and has a good selection.  They also have a liquor store attached.  Prices are much lower than Publix but Publix has a slightly better selection.


----------



## eeyorepixie

We went to WBC last year, my DH fell in love, so much so that he said he would pay for a trip this year.

 We are not supposed to be going this year because we are saving for a trip to Europe in 2014, but he said he would pay so we are going Usually I pay for all trips. 

We are going for 16 days  this trip, last trip we had 12 days and no resort days. I regretted having no resort days but due to kids sports had a shorter trip. 

This trip, I traded off going during a busier time to get extra resort days. I hope I am happy with my decision, I think I will be...we shall see

This trip I am requesting same building but want a lake view this time.

I am happy to plan again with you all!


----------



## 2goofykiddos

We were at WBC from Dec 29-Jan4 and we LOVED it. After staying there we went to one night at CBR and just felt so disappointed. I think I am a convert. We loved the space and the firework view was amazing. It was so easy to get to and the kids loved the putt-putt and pools. They had a NYE party, but we went to bed early, but did decorate some hats with the kids before that. It was a really great experience. My mother is a Wyndham owner and took us all on this trip. We had such a great time she bought more points so we can do it every other year for a week. The presidential unit was gorgeous.

Since we have APs I decided to try and fit in one more trip in March, but there is no availability at WBC.  I think we will be staying at either Pop or Vacation Village. I hope I am not too disappointed!


----------



## nancy155

2goofykiddos said:
			
		

> We were at WBC from Dec 29-Jan4 and we LOVED it. After staying there we went to one night at CBR and just felt so disappointed. I think I am a convert. We loved the space and the firework view was amazing. It was so easy to get to and the kids loved the putt-putt and pools. They had a NYE party, but we went to bed early, but did decorate some hats with the kids before that. It was a really great experience. My mother is a Wyndham owner and took us all on this trip. We had such a great time she bought more points so we can do it every other year for a week. The presidential unit was gorgeous.
> 
> Since we have APs I decided to try and fit in one more trip in March, but there is no availability at WBC.  I think we will be staying at either Pop or Vacation Village. I hope I am not too disappointed!



You should take a look at Silver Lake.  They are located right by Animal Kingdom.  Almost as good of a location as Bonnet Creek, our family really enjoyed staying there when Bonnet Creek had no availability during Thanksgiving this year.  Pleasantly surprised.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## Donnainnj

I was wondering if you would share what week/time in March you were looking at. We are considering a March 23-30th visit, and I expect they are sold out, but figured I would check here first. Will probably stay in a condo in Windsor Hills if there is no availability here. This is a last minute trip so the budget is low, and with it being Easter week it is harder then normal to find a bargain. The Disney rates are crazy high that week. 
    Donna



2goofykiddos said:


> We were at WBC from Dec 29-Jan4 and we LOVED it. After staying there we went to one night at CBR and just felt so disappointed. I think I am a convert. We loved the space and the firework view was amazing. It was so easy to get to and the kids loved the putt-putt and pools. They had a NYE party, but we went to bed early, but did decorate some hats with the kids before that. It was a really great experience. My mother is a Wyndham owner and took us all on this trip. We had such a great time she bought more points so we can do it every other year for a week. The presidential unit was gorgeous.
> 
> Since we have APs I decided to try and fit in one more trip in March, but there is no availability at WBC.  I think we will be staying at either Pop or Vacation Village. I hope I am not too disappointed!


----------



## cincyfab

Are there pool towels available? What about laundry facilities?


----------



## 2goofykiddos

We are looking for March 8-12, there was one on ebay and I just wasnt 100%, now I am kicking myself. I emailed Ken Price for a quote and he said there is no availability.

Will check in to Silver Lake though, thanks!


----------



## carlbarry

nancy155 said:


> You should take a look at Silver Lake.  They are located right by Animal Kingdom.  Almost as good of a location as Bonnet Creek, our family really enjoyed staying there when Bonnet Creek had no availability during Thanksgiving this year.  Pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy



Do you mean Orange Lake?  I stayed there in 2008, it is very nice place, although they tend to nickle and dime you.


----------



## nancy155

carlbarry said:
			
		

> Do you mean Orange Lake?  I stayed there in 2008, it is very nice place, although they tend to nickle and dime you.



No Silver Lake Resort.  I have stayed at Orange lake and I agree they are horrible!  Silver Lake if very nice and VERY close!  It also feels like you are staying on property.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## carlbarry

nancy155 said:


> No Silver Lake Resort.  I have stayed at Orange lake and I agree they are horrible!  Silver Lake if very nice and VERY close!  It also feels like you are staying on property.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy



Oh, I looked it up.  It's the resort on Sherberth!  I always thought, for some reason, that that was a residential development.  Looks real nice on tripadvisor.


----------



## Cdn Gal

2goofykiddos said:


> We were at WBC from Dec 29-Jan4 and we LOVED it. After staying there we went to one night at CBR and just felt so disappointed. I think I am a convert. We loved the space and the firework view was amazing. It was so easy to get to and the kids loved the putt-putt and pools. They had a NYE party, but we went to bed early, but did decorate some hats with the kids before that. It was a really great experience. My mother is a Wyndham owner and took us all on this trip. We had such a great time she bought more points so we can do it every other year for a week. The presidential unit was gorgeous.
> 
> Since we have APs I decided to try and fit in one more trip in March, but there is no availability at WBC.  I think we will be staying at either Pop or Vacation Village. I hope I am not too disappointed!



Next time she wants to buy points, go to ebay!  Do some research to help her out by starting with the tug website. (Timeshares users group) There  is plenty of info on there to get started.  Best of luck!


----------



## nancy155

carlbarry said:
			
		

> Oh, I looked it up.  It's the resort on Sherberth!  I always thought, for some reason, that that was a residential development.  Looks real nice on tripadvisor.



Yes that is where it is located.  I did a lot of research prior to staying there and I was totally surprised.  We requested a building by the back gate and were to any park within minutes.  Very easy to navigate back and forth from the resort to parks.  It is much smaller than WBC, but we really enjoyed it.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## TheDisney6

Subbing!


----------



## 2goofykiddos

Cdn Gal said:
			
		

> Next time she wants to buy points, go to ebay!  Do some research to help her out by starting with the tug website. (Timeshares users group) There  is plenty of info on there to get started.  Best of luck!



Oh I told her when she was thinking about it and she did some research and got an awesome deal on eBay. ThAnks though.


----------



## DSLRuser

Each time we have stayed in tower 5, pool view.  The 1st year the pool was pnly 50% completed, but its the perfect location.

you can park in the lot, or parking garage.  Can walk either direction around the lake.  has 3 pools to use right outside your window.

It's funny.  Our last trip, the room wasnt ready.  So the kids went swimming while we waited for the room. (tip: always have swim suits at the ready when traveling).  i was sitting at the pool bar talking with a nice couple.  They were so excited.  they loved BC and just signed papers to become owners.

They started asking me about how long i had been an owner.  you should have seen the look on their face when I explained how a lot of us rebt these units for so cheap pretty much when ever we want with propper planning.

I think they were going in to cancell their contract.


----------



## Teacher03

We are staying in a one bedroom in June.  Are all the 1 bedrooms in one tower, and if so, which one?


----------



## disneymarathoner07

How comfortable or uncomfortable are the sofa sleepers in the rooms---we are debating between a 2 and 3 bedroom---We will only be there to sleep (obviously) so the extra room a 3 bedroom provides is not necessary---it will be my 2 girls (ages 12 and 10) sleeping on the couch.  I already have my quote for a 2 bedroom, waiting on my quote for a 3.....thanks for your input!


----------



## DSLRuser

disneymarathoner07 said:


> How comfortable or uncomfortable are the sofa sleepers in the rooms---we are debating between a 2 and 3 bedroom---We will only be there to sleep (obviously) so the extra room a 3 bedroom provides is not necessary---it will be my 2 girls (ages 12 and 10) sleeping on the couch.  !



My 2 girls were 9 and 3 the last time we stayed at BC.  They both slept on the pull out bed.  The 3 year old didnt know any better, but the 9 year old said it was pretty bad. 

the one time i tried to lay on it, it was your average cheap pull out mattress.  At ages 12 and 11, i think they will complain.

This trip my daughters are 5 and 11.  The 11 year old is bringing a freind also 11.  We went ahead and got the 2 bedroom just to head off any arguments.

Also.  When mom or dad get up early or stay up late, 2 sleeping kids in the family room is no fun.  having them all in their own bedroom will help.


----------



## disneymarathoner07

DSLRuser said:


> My 2 girls were 9 and 3 the last time we stayed at BC.  They both slept on the pull out bed.  The 3 year old didnt know any better, but the 9 year old said it was pretty bad.
> 
> the one time i tried to lay on it, it was your average cheap pull out mattress.  At ages 12 and 11, i think they will complain.
> 
> This trip my daughters are 5 and 11.  The 11 year old is bringing a freind also 11.  We went ahead and got the 2 bedroom just to head off any arguments.
> 
> Also.  When mom or dad get up early or stay up late, 2 sleeping kids in the family room is no fun.  having them all in their own bedroom will help.



Ok, that's what I figured but hoping to hear something different!  Thanks!


----------



## Disneyforkids

Just rec'd a quote from VS for Thanksgiving week for $1,299 for 7 nights in a 3BR Presidential. Still undecided if that's high or not....Woudl the price go down any further as we get closer to the date? I thought this is a value week, but would they replace a value week price with a holiday rate. So torned right now....We are bring the entire family along with my parents for Thanksgiving. So I figure we'll splurge and get the Presidential one as we will be spending Thanksgiving day there. This will be our kids' first trip out (well, our youngest's first trip and our other two kids' 2nd trip and my parents' first trip out there). What do you guys think? Should I just book it? Thanks.


----------



## NHDisneyFan

Disneyforkids said:


> Just rec'd a quote from VS for Thanksgiving week for $1,299 for 7 nights in a 3BR Presidential. Still undecided if that's high or not....Woudl the price go down any further as we get closer to the date? I thought this is a value week, but would they replace a value week price with a holiday rate. So torned right now....We are bring the entire family along with my parents for Thanksgiving. So I figure we'll splurge and get the Presidential one as we will be spending Thanksgiving day there. This will be our kids' first trip out (well, our youngest's first trip and our other two kids' 2nd trip and my parents' first trip out there). What do you guys think? Should I just book it? Thanks.



So 7 people in a 3 bedroom Presidential for $185 a night. How much lower would you expect?  Sounds good.


----------



## cincyfab

Are there jacuzzi tubs in every room? I could have the wrong place


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

disneymarathoner07 said:


> How comfortable or uncomfortable are the sofa sleepers in the rooms---we are debating between a 2 and 3 bedroom---We will only be there to sleep (obviously) so the extra room a 3 bedroom provides is not necessary---it will be my 2 girls (ages 12 and 10) sleeping on the couch.  I already have my quote for a 2 bedroom, waiting on my quote for a 3.....thanks for your input!



My dd9 thought the sleeper sofa was comfy. I laid down on it a few times and thought it was pretty comfortable too. Maybe it depends on how old the sleeper sofa in your unit is. Ours seemed fairly new (we were in tower 4). Either way you should be fine. At the end of the day my daughter was soooo tired she would have slept on the dinning room table and been good


----------



## canadadoug

disneymarathoner07 said:
			
		

> How comfortable or uncomfortable are the sofa sleepers in the rooms---we are debating between a 2 and 3 bedroom---We will only be there to sleep (obviously) so the extra room a 3 bedroom provides is not necessary---it will be my 2 girls (ages 12 and 10) sleeping on the couch.  I already have my quote for a 2 bedroom, waiting on my quote for a 3.....thanks for your input!



I've always pulled the mattress off the frame and laid it on the floor when I've had to sleep on sofa beds. It's usually the frame that sucks. It's much more comfortable that way.


----------



## mmmhf

Got a quote today for $996 2 bedroom deluxe-8 nights  checking in June 2. Good deal?


----------



## DSLRuser

mmmhf said:


> Got a quote today for $996 2 bedroom deluxe-8 nights  checking in June 2. Good deal?



Seems correct.  My quote is for $1,099 2br deluxe mid march only 7 days.  March is the "high season" june would be "standard" or what ever the correct time share lingo is.


----------



## blessedby3

disneymarathoner07 said:


> How comfortable or uncomfortable are the sofa sleepers in the rooms---we are debating between a 2 and 3 bedroom---We will only be there to sleep (obviously) so the extra room a 3 bedroom provides is not necessary---it will be my 2 girls (ages 12 and 10) sleeping on the couch.  I already have my quote for a 2 bedroom, waiting on my quote for a 3.....thanks for your input!



When we were there this past October they were replacing the sofas (we were in tower 4) and we had a brand new sleeper.  My Dmom and DD slept on the sofa bed and said it was great!


----------



## bengalfreak

Anyone have any recent trip reports? I got a great quote from VS for early May that I would like to act on, but there are some really bad recent reviews on tripadvisor.com.


----------



## DSLRuser

bengalfreak said:


> Anyone have any recent trip reports? I got a great quote from VS for early May that I would like to act on, but there are some really bad recent reviews on tripadvisor.com.



You have to take the reviews with a cation.  A resort this type, specificaly Bonnet Creek itself is a bridge between people who normally only stay in a cheaper hotel hotel and those who stay in higher end hotels.

this place bridges the gap.  those who are used to "all stars" for example see Bonnet Creek as a Luxery Condo where they should be pampered.  not understanding that you are required to cook and clean up afteryourself. No maid to do the bed every night.

The latter group understand the value you are getting at Bonnet creek and are fine with some of the self service options.

The time share business as a hole is pretty high pressure.  some folks seem to deal with it better than others.

Look at my list of where i have stayed in disney below.  We tend to be on the more upscale side with Disney Deluxes and Marriots (kings of time share vacations)

Bonnet Creek quality resort that has been well maintained.  the service is good.  The price is right.  My only negatives have always been with the type of clients Bonnect Creek seems to draw.  not being an elitetest, but some of the poeple just looking for a cheap way to house a family of 6 or 8, dont know how to act at a nice place like this.

All that being said, we are booked for a 2 bedroom this March in Bonnet Creek.  It is our preffered off site place to stay.


----------



## haPevraftr

bengalfreak said:


> Anyone have any recent trip reports? I got a great quote from VS for early May that I would like to act on, but there are some really bad recent reviews on tripadvisor.com.



We were just there and had an amzing trip.  We stayed in a 3 bedroom presidential for 9 nights 12/28-1/6.  Booked through VS with a rate of $1950.  We loved WBC and will definitely return.  It was a perfect fit for our family.  Resort was gorgeous with so much to do for adults and children.  Staff was incredibly helpful and caring.  No high pressure sales pitch.  And the absolute best for us was the location!   VS was great to work with and we would book through them again.


----------



## Couponmommy

Thanks to this thread we just booked for April


----------



## Disneyforkids

haPevraftr said:


> We were just there and had an amzing trip.  We stayed in a 3 bedroom presidential for 9 nights 12/28-1/6.  Booked through VS with a rate of $1950.  We loved WBC and will definitely return.  It was a perfect fit for our family.  Resort was gorgeous with so much to do for adults and children.  Staff was incredibly helpful and caring.  No high pressure sales pitch.  And the absolute best for us was the location!   VS was great to work with and we would book through them again.



Are the 3-BR Presidential spread across all 6 buildings? Or, are they only in certain buildings, if so, which one should we request? I'm getting close to pull the tricker on this one. Are the 3-BR Presidential all corner unit? Just curious. 

When you are ready to book with VS, do you just follow the link or call them to book? I see you can just book on-line with a deposit. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Upatnoon

Disneyforkids said:


> Are the 3-BR Presidential spread across all 6 buildings? Or, are they only in certain buildings, if so, which one should we request? I'm getting close to pull the tricker on this one. Are the 3-BR Presidential all corner unit? Just curious.
> 
> When you are ready to book with VS, do you just follow the link or call them to book? I see you can just book on-line with a deposit.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


1, 2 and 3 bedroom presidentials are only located in building 6.

4-bedroom presidentials are located in all towers.


----------



## Caseybrem

I received an email from Vacation Strategy saying that they don't have a 4 bedroom presidential for my dates (7/13-7/17) but they will put me on a wait list. What experience have you had with eventually getting the unit you want if you were wait listed for it?
I think I'll have to reserve a 3 bedroom and hope for the best but would appreciate any insights you might have on this.


----------



## cincyfab

does anyone know about babysitting/childcare at bonnet creek?!


----------



## infopurposesonly

How long does it normally take to get an online quote from Vacation Strategy?  Is it better to call them?


----------



## KapBoy77

infopurposesonly said:
			
		

> How long does it normally take to get an online quote from Vacation Strategy?  Is it better to call them?



I received a quote online within 24 hours... If you call you get it right away.


----------



## Disneyforkids

I followed the link and paid the deposit and then rec'd a receipt. Anything else? Would I get a confirmation of the reservation? How does it normally work after I paid the deposit? I know they'll send me an invoice 60 days prior. Just curious. 

Additionally, what kind of view would builiding 6 have?


----------



## Fundytrail

infopurposesonly said:


> How long does it normally take to get an online quote from Vacation Strategy?  Is it better to call them?



Our experience was that VS returned a quote in less than 24 hours and VU exceeded the promised 48 hours.


----------



## DSLRuser

My VS experience.

1- asked for a quote November 17th for Mid March.

2- Got response same day.

3- I paid my $300 deposit November 18th.

4- Got an auto response that may payment was accepted right away.

5- Got an official receipt from VS November 19th along with an outline of the next steps. Full payment due 20-30 days from vacation start.

6- 52 days out in late January, I got an email stating my final payment was due, and a link to pay it.

7- I paid it Jan 20.

8- Got an auto response that may payment was accepted right away.

9 - Jan 21 Got an official receipt from VS and a note that all I had to do was Bring a photo ID at check in.

At this point, all the funds have cleared my bank, I will call in a few days to the resort to make sure they have my name.  Then I just wait for mid march too come.

.


----------



## haPevraftr

Disneyforkids said:


> I followed the link and paid the deposit and then rec'd a receipt. Anything else? Would I get a confirmation of the reservation? How does it normally work after I paid the deposit? I know they'll send me an invoice 60 days prior. Just curious.
> 
> Additionally, what kind of view would builiding 6 have?



If u are in Tower 6, you will have a woods/Downtoqn Disney view or a pool/Hollywood Studios/pop century view


----------



## mmmhf

DSLRuser said:
			
		

> Seems correct.  My quote is for $1,099 2br deluxe mid march only 7 days.  March is the "high season" june would be "standard" or what ever the correct time share lingo is.



Thank you!  We booked today. Love the board.


----------



## infopurposesonly

I received my quote from Vacation Strategy.  Prices are great!  Already made deposit and received confirmation.  Spoke with Jeff on the phone as well.  Seems like a very professional business.  I'm not expectring any issues.


----------



## dcessford

Just wondering how long after someone has gotten a quote from VS they have waited to book and the quote was honor ed?


----------



## annette20071

dcessford said:


> Just wondering how long after someone has gotten a quote from VS they have waited to book and the quote was honor ed?



I waited a week and wondered if I would get a message back saying it wasn't available any more - but that did not happen.  I put down the deposit and got an email confirmation.


----------



## naturegrl36

We leave on sat to go to florida and will arrive bonnet creek on Monday.

I have to say this board has been a lifesaver and a wealth of knowledge. I am a researcher and organizer by nature and this place has helped tremendously.

I always thought planning a trip to disney would be so daunting but this board and all the advise has really helped and made it much easier!

Thanks and I will post a review when we are back


----------



## Flagondry

I have a few questions that I am sure have been asked and answered, but haven't found them.

If you don't have a rental car, then is skipping the car pass/hard sell possible?

Cost for a cab to Walmart for supplies, or is there a delivery service?

I know shuttles weren't great in the past, but people on trip advisor seem to be using them regularly, so have things improved?

The link in the FAQ to shuttle fees is broken. Does anyone know if it is still 15 pp to Universal?


----------



## haPevraftr

Flagondry said:


> I have a few questions that I am sure have been asked and answered, but haven't found them.
> 
> If you don't have a rental car, then is skipping the car pass/hard sell possible?
> 
> Cost for a cab to Walmart for supplies, or is there a delivery service?
> 
> I know shuttles weren't great in the past, but people on trip advisor seem to be using them regularly, so have things improved?
> 
> The link in the FAQ to shuttle fees is broken. Does anyone know if it is still 15 pp to Universal?



I recommend Garden Grocer for grocery delivery.  They will leave groceries with bell services if you are not there and bell services will keep them refrigerated for you. We had to wait about an hour for our room to be ready and when we got to our room, bell services had already delivered our groceries to our refrigerator in our room.


----------



## ottawafamilyof4

I booked with vacation strategy two months after I received the quote. I booked 9 months in advance of our stay (Mar 2013) but I noticed on this board that someone who is overlapping dates with me booked more recently for the same price I paid.


----------



## Calirya

Ok i read the last 12 pages. Has anyone stayed in a 3 bedroom deluxe?


----------



## JessB320

Calirya said:
			
		

> Ok i read the last 12 pages. Has anyone stayed in a 3 bedroom deluxe?



Yes more than once, what do you want to know?


----------



## 5mouseketeersforus

JessB320 said:
			
		

> Yes more than once, what do you want to know?



Ooooohhhh....(hand raised) i have a question 
Or maybe 2...

1.  Are the 3BD deluxe in all of the various buildings or just in a few?
2.  How different are the deluxe from the presidential? Does it really feel like a downgrade?

Thanks


----------



## JessB320

5mouseketeersforus said:
			
		

> Ooooohhhh....(hand raised) i have a question
> Or maybe 2...
> 
> 1.  Are the 3BD deluxe in all of the various buildings or just in a few?
> 2.  How different are the deluxe from the presidential? Does it really feel like a downgrade?
> 
> Thanks



1- yes 3 bedroom deluxes are in all the buildings, three bedroom presidentials are only in building 6 

2- to me the difference isn't that big, and actually the presidentials don't have sleeper couches so they sleep fewer people. We are fine with the deluxe rooms.


----------



## dcessford

ottawafamilyof4 said:


> I booked with vacation strategy two months after I received the quote. I booked 9 months in advance of our stay (Mar 2013) but I noticed on this board that someone who is overlapping dates with me booked more recently for the same price I paid.


Did you book it with the 2 month old quote and get it for the price quoted?


----------



## 5mouseketeersforus

JessB320 said:
			
		

> 1- yes 3 bedroom deluxes are in all the buildings, three bedroom presidentials are only in building 6
> 
> 2- to me the difference isn't that big, and actually the presidentials don't have sleeper couches so they sleep fewer people. We are fine with the deluxe rooms.



Thanks


----------



## JessB320

5mouseketeersforus said:
			
		

> Thanks


----------



## manhattanman

Calirya said:


> Ok i read the last 12 pages. Has anyone stayed in a 3 bedroom deluxe?



 Stayed, no. Staying, yes.

  After what seemed like a never ending quest of planning and research, we checked in yesterday. The room wasn't ready till 5 and we did not get the view we requested ( hence the term request) and its still awesome.  I went through all three we looove threads, obsessed about every picture.  Then we got here and everything just changed for the better.  

  I admit I am a complete noob about wbc ( and Disney/orlando), but so me of the people staying with us stayed at floridays last year and they seem to like it better.
No parking pass hard sell ( perhaps a little soft sell), pizza and wings were good for poolside food and the rooms are huge and well appointed. My kids might be able to go a week without the abomination I call mine craft, and not whine about it.


----------



## 5mouseketeersforus

manhattanman said:
			
		

> Stayed, no. Staying, yes.
> 
> After what seemed like a never ending quest of planning and research, we checked in yesterday. The room wasn't ready till 5 and we did not get the view we requested ( hence the term request) and its still awesome.  I went through all three we looove threads, obsessed about every picture.  Then we got here and everything just changed for the better.
> 
> I admit I am a complete noob about wbc ( and Disney/orlando), but so me of the people staying with us stayed at floridays last year and they seem to like it better.
> No parking pass hard sell ( perhaps a little soft sell), pizza and wings were good for poolside food and the rooms are huge and well appointed. My kids might be able to go a week without the abomination I call mine craft, and not whine about it.



LOL about minecraft .  My kids are obsessed/addicted too!!!

Good to hear you are pleased so far.  We will be there in a week.


----------



## Caseybrem

JessB320 said:


> 1- yes 3 bedroom deluxes are in all the buildings, three bedroom presidentials are only in building 6
> 
> 2- to me the difference isn't that big, and actually the presidentials don't have sleeper couches so they sleep fewer people. We are fine with the deluxe rooms.




Thanks for this information. I was undecided between 3 bedroom deluxe and 3 bedroom presidential but decided on the deluxe and booked yesterday with VS. I would have liked the 4 bedroom but none were available for our dates.
We're traveling with 5 adults and 3 children. Will we be able to get along without a car? We would be counting on the shuttles to Disney parks. I'd rent a mini van but they only accommodate 7 so we probably won't rent a car.


----------



## StarNova

We are also considering renting a 3 bedroom in the summer.  We are a group of 7 but minivan would be a tight fit.  What about a large size SUV?  

I think I've read that it's $12 a day (per unit) for the shuttle and there are shuttles to/from the airport.  

Can anyone recommend using just shuttle services and taxis for Bonnet Creek?  What are the pros and cons of not getting a rental?  I'm curious about that too.  Thanks


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

We tried only doing shuttles last June with 8 people-4 adults & 4 kids. We gave up and used our mini van (tight fit). In the am the shuttles were packed and we often had to wait 45+ minutes for a spot. My suggestion would be to walk to the first pickup stop and get there EARLY.


----------



## Calirya

JessB320 said:


> Yes more than once, what do you want to know?



Actually most of what I wanted to know was just answered. 

Another firework questions- it always comes back to the fireworks.  What room/towers should I request?


----------



## nancy155

Calirya said:
			
		

> Actually most of what I wanted to know was just answered.
> 
> Another firework questions- it always comes back to the fireworks.  What room/towers should I request?



When I called I requested a higher floor if possible in tower 2 or 3.  I was given tower 3 on the 7th floor facing the lake and had an excellent view of the fireworks.  If you are in tower 2 or 3 you want a higher floor facing the lake.  If in Tower 4 or 5 you want a higher floor facing the woods away from the lake.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## maxiesmom

GraceLuvsWDW said:


> We tried only doing shuttles last June with 8 people-4 adults & 4 kids. We gave up and used our mini van (tight fit). In the am the shuttles were packed and we often had to wait 45+ minutes for a spot. My suggestion would be to walk to the first pickup stop and get there EARLY.



Would it be easy to get a taxi if indeed you ended up having to wait for a shuttle that had room?


----------



## Calirya

nancy155 said:


> When I called I requested a higher floor if possible in tower 2 or 3.  I was given tower 3 on the 7th floor facing the lake and had an excellent view of the fireworks.  If you are in tower 2 or 3 you want a higher floor facing the lake.  If in Tower 4 or 5 you want a higher floor facing the woods away from the lake.





Writing this down right now. Thanks!!!


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

maxiesmom said:


> Would it be easy to get a taxi if indeed you ended up having to wait for a shuttle that had room?



You could put a taxi # programmed in your phone just in case but I would think that would be a wait as well.  I didn't see any taxis there just waiting for passengers.  We were always frustrated because when we got to the bus stop we would be the only ones there but when the bus came everyone would run up to get on and we (towing 4 small girls) were left standing crammed in the aisle (if we got on at all).  The buses were already packed by the time they got to our stop--we were in Tower 1 and they pick up at Tower 6 first.


----------



## disneyfireman

I used that Dream Res link up top to book. Upon searching there was Wyndham Bonnet Creek and Orlando Bonnet Creek. Can someone tell me the difference? Wyndham 2br $231 and Orlando 2br $109? Both have the same address.


----------



## disneyfreak7

Has anyone used My Resort Network to rent from a WBC owner? I found a godd deal for our dates in June and was wondering if anyone had any experience with this site. The owner is Larry and Ruth Wahlburg from Laru Resorts.


----------



## eeyorepixie

disneyfreak7 said:


> Has anyone used My Resort Network to rent from a WBC owner? I found a godd deal for our dates in June and was wondering if anyone had any experience with this site. The owner is Larry and Ruth Wahlburg from Laru Resorts.



This is how I book and will book again! It was less expensive than VS or VU


----------



## disneyfreak7

eeyorepixie said:


> This is how I book and will book again! It was less expensive than VS or VU



Good to hear you have used them. It is the best price compared to VS and VU. Did you use some sort of rental agreement document? I have never done this before.


----------



## disneyfreak7

Does anyone have a current bus schedule for WBC? I know from reading this thread most go with a rental car, but unless we can get an awesome deal on a minivan for 10 days, it is the shuttle for us.


----------



## Calirya

Decorating rooms/doors?

Has anyone decorated at BC? How big are the windows, doors ok to decorate? Any pics to share?


----------



## StarNova

We have a few questions on Bonnet Creek.  

Can a 2 bedroom deluxe and a 2 bedroom presidential sleep 8 people?  We are 4 adults and 3 kids.  I've seen pics of both.  If the price is close enough, we may opt for the presidential because we like the lay out better.  

How is the parking?  Some review sites say it's pretty difficult to find a spot, especially in the summer.  What's been your experience? 

What are the best shuttle companies to take you from the airport to BC if we opt out of getting a minivan?  

Thanks for your help.  The place looks incredible.


----------



## dancin Disney style

StarNova said:


> We have a few questions on Bonnet Creek.
> 
> Can a 2 bedroom deluxe and a 2 bedroom presidential sleep 8 people?  We are 4 adults and 3 kids.  I've seen pics of both.  If the price is close enough, we may opt for the presidential because we like the lay out better.
> 
> How is the parking?  Some review sites say it's pretty difficult to find a spot, especially in the summer.  What's been your experience?
> 
> .



The deluxe and pres are the same layout.....just the decor is different.  Not totally sure but I think the pres only sleep 6....no sofa bed.

We were there this past July in building 5.  Parking in front of the building was just OK during the day but after about 7:30pm there was nothing left.  We would have to go into the garage to find  spot.  The night we arrived it was approx 10pm on a Sat. and we had to go all the way to the top floor of the garage to get a spot.


----------



## BadgerGirl84

If anyone has a reservation made Feb 15th or later, I highly recommend that you check out the thread on the Orlando Hotels and Attractions board about the new $12 fee per day for transportation (parking/shuttle). At this point, it is a little unclear if the fee is for all guests (who are not owners at WBC...renting from an owner doesn't count) or just the guests who elect to use the shuttle.

That means an extra $84/week to pay at the front desk...not exactly a drop in the bucket.

I would recommend you contact your rental company for more information...someone on the thread mentioned Ken and Denise Price were refunding their renters the $84 as the contract said "no extra fees."


----------



## ProudMommyof2

BadgerGirl84 said:


> If anyone has a reservation made Feb 15th or later, I highly recommend that you check out the thread on the Orlando Hotels and Attractions board about the new $12 fee per day for transportation (parking/shuttle). At this point, it is a little unclear if the fee is for all guests (who are not owners at WBC...renting from an owner doesn't count) or just the guests who elect to use the shuttle.
> 
> That means an extra $84/week to pay at the front desk...not exactly a drop in the bucket.
> 
> I would recommend you contact your rental company for more information...someone on the thread mentioned Ken and Denise Price were refunding their renters the $84 as the contract said "no extra fees."


We will have a rental car- will it still be charged?


----------



## dancin Disney style

ProudMommyof2 said:


> We will have a rental car- will it still be charged?



It's unclear at this point what is happening with the fee.  The other thread says that it's a fee that will be charged to ALL non-owners.  There is also a few reports of people calling WBC to ask about it and they have been told it's a shuttle use only fee.  The one thing that stands out is it appears that the WBC staff do not want to admit that they don't really know right now.

So far I haven't seen anything that pertains to a parking only fee.  There are Wyndham owners who have chimed in on the thread to say that other Wyndham resorts charge this fee.


----------



## disneyfreak7

disneyfreak7 said:


> Does anyone have a current bus schedule for WBC? I know from reading this thread most go with a rental car, but unless we can get an awesome deal on a minivan for 10 days, it is the shuttle for us.



Bump


----------



## StarNova

Thanks for the response of the 2 bedroom question.

Also I have been getting quotes on WBC and have noticed an note (usually in the fine print) that parking fees are not covered.


----------



## Fundytrail

dancin Disney style said:


> It's unclear at this point what is happening with the fee.  The other thread says that it's a fee that will be charged to ALL non-owners.  There is also a few reports of people calling WBC to ask about it and they have been told it's a shuttle use only fee.  The one thing that stands out is it appears that the WBC staff do not want to admit that they don't really know right now.
> 
> So far I haven't seen anything that pertains to a parking only fee.  There are Wyndham owners who have chimed in on the thread to say that other Wyndham resorts charge this fee.



5.  How can Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort help me plan for my Disney vacation?
The resort offers scheduled transportation to the Disney Theme Parks for a mandatory fee of $12 per day per unit.  Our on-site Disney Planning Center is staffed with Disney Cast Members who can assist you with a full array of Walt Disney World® Tickets, Disney Dining Reservations, and insider tips for visiting the parks.

http://www.wyndhambonnetcreek.com/faq.html

No sure whom it applies to


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

disneyfireman said:


> I used that Dream Res link up top to book. Upon searching there was Wyndham Bonnet Creek and Orlando Bonnet Creek. Can someone tell me the difference? Wyndham 2br $231 and Orlando 2br $109? Both have the same address.



Very bizzarre!  I just looked at this and they are both WBC so I don't understand!!!  Possibly one is Presidential units and one is Deluxe????  Very strange.


----------



## StarNova

I just saw this review on trip advisor. $16 resort fee, doesn't include any parking or shuttle costs.  Shuttle isn't bad for a larger group, $12 per unit per day.  Parking is $13 a day self park or $19 valet.  Do I understand this correctly?

For our trip we would need to add $16x7 and $12x7 or $13x7(shuttle vs. park) - additional $196 vs. $203

From tripadvisor.com

"We chose the hotel because of ts published cost compared to competitiors.. but when it comes to costs, there's some unknowns until you arrive. The hotel has a $16 per day, plus all the taxes w/ it, figuring to nearly $20 a day for what they call "The Resort Fee". In other words, the listed rate is just for 'the room', the approx $20 Resort Fee is for everything else; Free WI-Fi, swimming pool, exercise room, ... Also, to Self-Park is $13 a day or Valet $19. Hotels are getting as bad as the airlines with their additional fees. Other than these added costs, the hotel is overall nice.


----------



## DCTooTall

StarNova said:


> I just saw this review on trip advisor. $16 resort fee, doesn't include any parking or shuttle costs.  Shuttle isn't bad for a larger group, $12 per unit per day.  Parking is $13 a day self park or $19 valet.  Do I understand this correctly?
> 
> For our trip we would need to add $16x7 and $12x7 or $13x7(shuttle vs. park) - additional $196 vs. $203
> 
> From tripadvisor.com
> 
> "We chose the hotel because of ts published cost compared to competitiors.. but when it comes to costs, there's some unknowns until you arrive. The hotel has a $16 per day, plus all the taxes w/ it, figuring to nearly $20 a day for what they call "The Resort Fee". In other words, the listed rate is just for 'the room', the approx $20 Resort Fee is for everything else; Free WI-Fi, swimming pool, exercise room, ... Also, to Self-Park is $13 a day or Valet $19. Hotels are getting as bad as the airlines with their additional fees. Other than these added costs, the hotel is overall nice.




Those prices are consistent with what's been known to be charged by the Wyndham Grande At Bonnet Creek since it's opening.  The Grande is the hotel located in the same complex as the timeshare resort.    Until this recent bit of news has broken about the $12/day charge,   the Timeshare site was fee-free.


----------



## dancin Disney style

DCTooTall said:


> Those prices are consistent with what's been known to be charged by the Wyndham Grande At Bonnet Creek since it's opening.  The Grande is the hotel located in the same complex as the timeshare resort.    Until this recent bit of news has broken about the $12/day charge,   the Timeshare site was fee-free.



Yes...that's the hotel not the timeshare.  I was booked to stay there last summer until I found out about the resort and parking fee.  Which BTW, was not on their website at all....I found out on Tripadvisor and called to confirm with the hotel.  I ended up getting a last minute res for a 2br timeshare for less than what the hotel would have cost after all the fees and tax were added.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Fundytrail said:


> 5.  How can Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort help me plan for my Disney vacation?
> The resort offers scheduled transportation to the Disney Theme Parks for a mandatory fee of $12 per day per unit.  Our on-site Disney Planning Center is staffed with Disney Cast Members who can assist you with a full array of Walt Disney World® Tickets, Disney Dining Reservations, and insider tips for visiting the parks.
> 
> http://www.wyndhambonnetcreek.com/faq.html
> 
> No sure whom it applies to



I was just relaying what Wyndham owners have already said.....they have not been formally made aware of what the new fee will cover and how it's applied.  Some have even called WBC to ask and have been given different answers, leading them to believe that the resort staff doesn't even know yet.

If the above is correct then a 'mandatory' fee will be charged to all. Regardless, of shuttle use.


----------



## disneyfireman

I just saw this exerpt from the wyndham bonnet creek website under amenities:

 All guests will incur a mandatory $12 per unit/per day transportation fee that will be collected at
  check in. This   includes shuttle to Walt Disney World ® Resort

http://www.wyndhambonnetcreek.com/amenities.html


----------



## Calirya

disneyfireman said:


> I just saw this exerpt from the wyndham bonnet creek website under amenities:
> 
>  All guests will incur a mandatory $12 per unit/per day transportation fee that will be collected at
> check in. This   includes shuttle to Walt Disney World ® Resort
> 
> http://www.wyndhambonnetcreek.com/amenities.html




ARE YOU FRICKIN KIDDING ME?! I'm an owner and already pay a ridiculous amount in fees!


----------



## Calirya

dancin Disney style said:


> If the above is correct then a 'mandatory' fee will be charged to all. Regardless, of shuttle use.




Lovely.
Its on the website now. Wasnt there a few days ago. 
Just one more way to get more money from us. Probably because sales are down. You can get a timeshare with triple the points I have for under $1000 on ebay.


----------



## a1tinkfans

I am looking at/researching  wyndham bonnet creek and hilton bonnet creek ...are these the same properties?   
Talk about confusing..
.on AAA website the rate is so much lower for the hilton property and the address matches the hilton PIX, which shows two pools, a lazy river pool and then it looks to be next to the Ritz Carlton...all the Bonnet Creek Threads here are timeshare resorts right?  _But when I go thru those e pix they are showing the Same pool area._.????..

Are there different areas within the SAME hotel complex?
Am I just lost due to Disney Research Overload? 
D0 they _all Share_ the same pool/s area?
All share the shuttle to the parks?
I noted that the hilton says 20 fee per day (internet/gym etc) and a 14. for self park or 21 (i think) for valet...

I am thinking of canceling my onsite Mod. Disney stay to try the Hilton (as the dh may like better) ...and could *really* use some clarification to compare apples to apples....
Would you compare this to a mod or Deluxe Style resort as far as amenities?  Looks like it is a 4 star????

And by chance, its says the hotel is about 20 minutes from MCO airport....accurate info?
Is shuttle (to parks) reliable or just a waste of time etc
I have a veh held this trip anyway ... 

*ANY help would be appreciated!  TIA[/B
Talk about Over My Head...*


----------



## carlbarry

Calirya said:


> Lovely.
> Its on the website now. Wasnt there a few days ago.
> Just one more way to get more money from us. Probably because sales are down. You can get a timeshare with triple the points I have for under $1000 on ebay.



168,000 points at Bonnet Creek sold 2 weeks ago for $750.
When I was there in December and took the "seminar," I was offered "dirt cheap" (I kid you not) points---83,000 points at Cypress Palmes for $13,500 WITH 15% financing.
500,000 points at my home resort Star Island was up for sale for $1 last week.  There were NO bidders.


----------



## carlbarry

a1tinkfans said:


> I am looking at/researching  wyndham bonnet creek and hilton bonnet creek ...are these the same properties?
> Talk about confusing..
> .on AAA website the rate is so much lower for the hilton property and the address matches the hilton PIX, which shows two pools, a lazy river pool and then it looks to be next to the Ritz Carlton...all the Bonnet Creek Threads here are timeshare resorts right?  _But when I go thru those e pix they are showing the Same pool area._.????..
> 
> Are there different areas within the SAME hotel complex?
> Am I just lost due to Disney Research Overload?
> D0 they _all Share_ the same pool/s area?
> All share the shuttle to the parks?
> I noted that the hilton says 20 fee per day (internet/gym etc) and a 14. for self park or 21 (i think) for valet...
> 
> I am thinking of canceling my onsite Mod. Disney stay to try the Hilton (as the dh may like better) ...and could *really* use some clarification to compare apples to apples....
> Would you compare this to a mod or Deluxe Style resort as far as amenities?  Looks like it is a 4 star????
> 
> And by chance, its says the hotel is about 20 minutes from MCO airport....accurate info?
> Is shuttle (to parks) reliable or just a waste of time etc
> I have a veh held this trip anyway ...
> 
> *ANY help would be appreciated!  TIA[/B
> Talk about Over My Head...*


*

Wyndham Bonnet Creek is a timeshare resort, and the first resort to be built on the property Wyndham owns.  Wyndham Grand at Bonnet Creek is a hotel sandwiched between the timeshare buildings around the lake, at the far side from the entrance.  Both Grand and timeshare can use each other's pools, workout centers, etc.
The Hilton and Ritz Carlton are "across the street" from the entrance to the Grand.  Each property is autonomous, and as far as I know, you can not use the facilities of one while staying at the other, nor can you use the Bonnet Creek facilities.
20 minutes to MCO?  Ha.  Google shows 26-34 minutes.  It takes me about 40 minutes, and I'm a fast New York City driver.
I can't say how the Hilton compares to a Disney Mod, but I would say that if you're willing to give up the Disney amenities and stay near Bonnet Creek, go with Bonnet Creek--you'll have a big condo with a kitchen, 5 pools, 2 lazy rivers, 2 water slides, etc.  AND pay a lot less.*


----------



## a1tinkfans

carlbarry said:


> Wyndham Bonnet Creek is a timeshare resort, and the first resort to be built on the property Wyndham owns.  Wyndham Grand at Bonnet Creek is a hotel sandwiched between the timeshare buildings around the lake, at the far side from the entrance.  Both Grand and timeshare can use each other's pools, workout centers, etc.
> The Hilton and Ritz Carlton are "across the street" from the entrance to the Grand.  Each property is autonomous, and as far as I know, you can not use the facilities of one while staying at the other, nor can you use the Bonnet Creek facilities.
> 20 minutes to MCO?  Ha.  Google shows 26-34 minutes.  It takes me about 40 minutes, and I'm a fast New York City driver.
> I can't say how the Hilton compares to a Disney Mod, but I would say that if you're willing to give up the Disney amenities and stay near Bonnet Creek, go with Bonnet Creek--you'll have a big condo with a kitchen, 5 pools, 2 lazy rivers, 2 water slides, etc.  AND pay a lot less.



Thanks for the help...appreciated...
Not generally a condo type person, ie cooking, clean up etc..more of an ADR  type family and amenities  
but for a future large family gathering, may be a contender,,,,,
thanks again for the heads up................


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

We've stayed at the Hilston BC, it's MUCH nicer than a Disney mod.


----------



## KandyM

Hi,
I am researching a possible stay Aug 16-26 in a 2-bedroom.  Got a quote for $1550 ($1670 with the new fee added in).  This doesn't seem like a great deal to me.  Am I wrong?  Would I see a lower quote closer to August?


----------



## dancin Disney style

a1tinkfans said:


> I am looking at/researching  wyndham bonnet creek and hilton bonnet creek ...are these the same properties?
> Talk about confusing..
> .on AAA website the rate is so much lower for the hilton property and the address matches the hilton PIX, which shows two pools, a lazy river pool and then it looks to be next to the Ritz Carlton...all the Bonnet Creek Threads here are timeshare resorts right?  _But when I go thru those e pix they are showing the Same pool area._.????..
> 
> Are there different areas within the SAME hotel complex?
> Am I just lost due to Disney Research Overload?
> D0 they _all Share_ the same pool/s area?
> All share the shuttle to the parks?
> I noted that the hilton says 20 fee per day (internet/gym etc) and a 14. for self park or 21 (i think) for valet...
> 
> I am thinking of canceling my onsite Mod. Disney stay to try the Hilton (as the dh may like better) ...and could *really* use some clarification to compare apples to apples....
> Would you compare this to a mod or Deluxe Style resort as far as amenities?  Looks like it is a 4 star????
> 
> And by chance, its says the hotel is about 20 minutes from MCO airport....accurate info?
> Is shuttle (to parks) reliable or just a waste of time etc
> I have a veh held this trip anyway ...



The Ritz Carlton is NOT on Bonnet Creek property.  It's further away and is beside the JW Marriott Grand Lakes.   The Hilton Bonnet Creek  is attached to the Waldorf Astoria.  They each have their own pool and amenities but when you stay at either one you have full access to both.  They do share a WDW shuttle bus but it is NOT shared with WBC.  The Hilton/Waldorf and WBC have nothing to do with one another. 

As far as cancelling your WDW mod resort ressie to stay at the Hilton, personally, I think the Hilton is far superior to any WDW mod.  The Hilton is gorgeous and luxurious.  I felt like I was taken care of by the staff.   I've also stayed at all the mods and while it was great and I would be happy to go again it never felt luxurious.  It compares more with the WDW deluxe resorts.

The Bonnet Creek property is 25-30 minutes away from the airport.


----------



## ICan'tWait

I'm looking at listings through the RCI website.  They list two types of 1 bedrooms.  One lists as 4(2), meaning sleeps four, privacy for two, and the other lists as 4(4), meaning sleeps four, privacy for four.  Does anyone know what the difference in these one bedrooms might be?


----------



## carlbarry

dancin Disney style said:


> The Ritz Carlton is NOT on Bonnet Creek property.  It's further away and is beside the JW Marriott Grand Lakes.   The Hilton Bonnet Creek  is attached to the Waldorf Astoria.  They each have their own pool and amenities but when you stay at either one you have full access to both.  They do share a WDW shuttle bus but it is NOT shared with WBC.  The Hilton/Waldorf and WBC have nothing to do with one another.
> 
> .



Whoops, sorry.  I confuesed the Ritz Carlton with the Waldorf.


----------



## nancy155

Well I received an e-mail from RCI today regarding the "shuttle fee" of $12 per day whether you use the shuttle or not.   Looks like this will be our last stay at WBC I really don't care for places that decide to add in charges if you don't even plan to use the service.  We rent a car and do not use the shuttle service.  Oh well..

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## shopn24seven

ITA, Nancy.
I am trying HARD to find another property, that offers as much as WBC.


----------



## nancy155

shopn24seven said:
			
		

> ITA, Nancy.
> I am trying HARD to find another property, that offers as much as WBC.



I thought about trying to switch to Silver Lake as it is quite nice and close to Disney as well as other things, just not as large of a property.  We enjoyed it during Thanksgiving.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## cristen72

Interesting about the fees. I was looking into WBC for our next trip. We'll be a family of five instead of four so our past deals of staying at a value won't work. I was looking into moderates then came across this thread and considered staying off site next time. 

We drive to Disney and won't use a shuttle during our stay. By the time we pay per night for self parking, shuttle fee, and resort fee...plus paying to park our car at the parks each day...

It looks like we can come out cheaper staying in a mod resort with a room discount. I admit that's kinda disappointing as I'd gotten excited at the prospect of staying here.


----------



## nancy155

Well I went on RCI to see what was available for our dates and there is Nada Nothing!  Oh well will have to suck it up this time, but I plan on expressing my disappointment and that many people are discussing this fee on disboards..  I know I will stay elsewhere from now on.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## NHDisneyFan

cristen72 said:
			
		

> Interesting about the fees. I was looking into WBC for our next trip. We'll be a family of five instead of four so our past deals of staying at a value won't work. I was looking into moderates then came across this thread and considered staying off site next time.
> 
> We drive to Disney and won't use a shuttle during our stay. By the time we pay per night for self parking, shuttle fee, and resort fee...plus paying to park our car at the parks each day...
> 
> It looks like we can come out cheaper staying in a mod resort with a room discount. I admit that's kinda disappointing as I'd gotten excited at the prospect of staying here.



Well you still won't have as much room. Or the ability to do laundry in your suite. Or multiple full baths. Lots of factors if it comes down to $20-$50 a night. I think the $12 a night equals one and a half breakfasts for kids at a moderate?


----------



## disneyfreak7

I was able to get 10 nights at WBC June 5-15th for $1095, this is for a 2 bdr. I am going to grab it as this is the best price I have seen


----------



## shopn24seven

Disneyfreak, that IS a grest desl, where did toy book that with?


----------



## disneyfreak7

We got this from Larry and Ruth Walburg at LaRu Resorts. I found them on My Resort Network. I figured it was a good deal. We have never stayed at WBC before. Have always stayed on property. But we have to get 2 rooms and we want to take a cruise in Dec, so this is a much better option for us right now. I hope we like it after staying on property 12 times! By the way, 2 rooms at All Star Music for the same dates with the promotion Disney is offering right now would be @ $2500!! We saving $1400


----------



## carlbarry

cristen72 said:


> Interesting about the fees. I was looking into WBC for our next trip. We'll be a family of five instead of four so our past deals of staying at a value won't work. I was looking into moderates then came across this thread and considered staying off site next time.
> 
> We drive to Disney and won't use a shuttle during our stay. By the time we pay per night for self parking, shuttle fee, and resort fee...plus paying to park our car at the parks each day...
> 
> It looks like we can come out cheaper staying in a mod resort with a room discount. I admit that's kinda disappointing as I'd gotten excited at the prospect of staying here.



There is no parking fee--yet!--at Bonnet Creek.  There IS a parking fee at the Grand.


----------



## shopn24seven

disneyfreak7 said:


> We got this from Larry and Ruth Walburg at LaRu Resorts. I found them on My Resort Network. I figured it was a good deal. We have never stayed at WBC before. Have always stayed on property. But we have to get 2 rooms and we want to take a cruise in Dec, so this is a much better option for us right now. I hope we like it after staying on property 12 times! By the way, 2 rooms at All Star Music for the same dates with the promotion Disney is offering right now would be @ $2500!! We saving $1400


THANKS, Disney Freak,
I found them on FB. Just requested quotes for 2 different dates. 

I have always stayed onsite. I didn't even know about these lovely condo, villas and timeshares. I can't imagine how much money I have thrown away staying at Disney.
As lovely as it was, I love saving money, MORE.


----------



## FreeThinker

I have a reservation for May at WBC for 6 nights.  Some of those days we won't even be going to Disney, and we plan to use our own car and pay parking at Disney.  Is the only fee I will have the $12 per day (plus $15 at Disney), or will they add another parking fee between now and then?  If I call VS will they give me a bit of a discount to off-set this fee?  I feel a bit duped, I made a reservation and the lady stated there were no additional fees, the shuttle was complimentary and the parking there free.  I have not recieved an e-mail about the additional charges, but I am pretty sure they will be tacked on when I arrive!


----------



## Janet Hill

FreeThinker said:


> I feel a bit duped, I made a reservation and the lady stated there were no additional fees, the shuttle was complimentary and the parking there free.  I have not recieved an e-mail about the additional charges, but I am pretty sure they will be tacked on when I arrive!



VS was duped as well.  BC POA added the fee kind without much of a warning.  It's collected by the resort at the resort and VS has no control.  If they do give you a discount it will be directly from their pocket.


----------



## katallo

FreeThinker said:


> I have a reservation for May at WBC for 6 nights.  Some of those days we won't even be going to Disney, and we plan to use our own car and pay parking at Disney.  Is the only fee I will have the $12 per day (plus $15 at Disney), or will they add another parking fee between now and then?  If I call VS will they give me a bit of a discount to off-set this fee?  I feel a bit duped, I made a reservation and the lady stated there were no additional fees, the shuttle was complimentary and the parking there free.  I have not recieved an e-mail about the additional charges, but I am pretty sure they will be tacked on when I arrive!



I wouldn't feel duped since this seems to have just transpired.  I think it will be a matter of how individual owners who rent will handle the situation for folks that made reservations prior to this announcement.  I would call VS to verify how they are handling it.  I hope this is the only fee.  We will not use shuttles at all!


----------



## dancin Disney style

cristen72 said:


> Interesting about the fees. I was looking into WBC for our next trip. We'll be a family of five instead of four so our past deals of staying at a value won't work. I was looking into moderates then came across this thread and considered staying off site next time.
> 
> We drive to Disney and won't use a shuttle during our stay. By the time we pay per night for self parking, shuttle fee, and resort fee...plus paying to park our car at the parks each day...
> 
> It looks like we can come out cheaper staying in a mod resort with a room discount. I admit that's kinda disappointing as I'd gotten excited at the prospect of staying here.




There is only one fee....$12/day.  Not parking, shuttle and resort.  I sort of doubt that a mod would cost less than a WBC rental.   I stayed last summer for 2 weeks through the 4th of July and only paid $120/night in a 2br.


----------



## htoddrmt

katallo said:


> I wouldn't feel duped since this seems to have just transpired.  I think it will be a matter of how individual owners who rent will handle the situation for folks that made reservations prior to this announcement.  I would call VS to verify how they are handling it.  I hope this is the only fee.  We will not use shuttles at all!




Ken from Vacation Upgrades is in the process of contacting all of his renters to refund the 12$ a night for the amount of nights you are staying.  VS I have read is not doing anything for their renters.  We were so happy with Ken and Denise and think they are just amazing now that they have contacted us and given us our refund.  we leave soon for our first visit and cannot wait


----------



## tammyroo

hi all

Seriously considering a stay here in a 2 BR. Got a great quote which ends up being cheaper than our family staying at ASM.  We have adult kids (college and grad school) so one room hasn't cut it for us in a loooong time.  We have been doing the 2 rooms at a value resort but it is getting too steep.

Some questions:
1) has anyone without a car gone to one of the water parks and, if so, how did you do transportation?
2) when is check out time? is it possible to get it extended if flight departs later in day?
3) any experience in the game room?  tokens or quarters?  just in case my son has the urge.


----------



## ibob52

tammyroo said:


> 2) when is check out time? is it possible to get it extended if flight departs later in day?
> 3) any experience in the game room?  tokens or quarters?  just in case my son has the urge.



*

2) check out time = 10 am ... it is possible to get a one hour / late check out = 11 am 

   **if late check out requests are still available for that day** 

   There is a limit to number of guests granted late check out / per day

3) Change machine in Game Room dispenses = Tokens *


----------



## carlbarry

tammyroo said:


> hi all
> 
> Seriously considering a stay here in a 2 BR. Got a great quote which ends up being cheaper than our family staying at ASM.  We have adult kids (college and grad school) so one room hasn't cut it for us in a loooong time.  We have been doing the 2 rooms at a value resort but it is getting too steep.
> 
> Some questions:
> 1) has anyone without a car gone to one of the water parks and, if so, how did you do transportation?
> .



Typhoon Lagoon is practically around the corner, but there is no transportation to either park.


----------



## tammyroo

ibob52 said:


> *
> 
> 2) check out time = 10 am ... it is possible to get a one hour / late check out = 11 am
> 
> **if late check out requests are still available for that day**
> 
> There is a limit to number of guests granted late check out / per day
> 
> 3) Change machine in Game Room dispenses = Tokens *



Thanks so much for the quick reply!


----------



## tammyroo

carlbarry said:


> Typhoon Lagoon is practically around the corner, but there is no transportation to either park.



Thanks!  I'm guessing a taxi won't cost too much and may be our only option.


----------



## melifeld

Hi everyone.  I have FINALLY made it through all the WBC posts.  I got quotes from several places, and just booked a 1 BR Presidential through VS.  So far they have been terrific to work with and Fabian has been very patient with me as we needed several quotes (Grandma could not decide if she wanted to come with us or not, our dates changed, etc.).  They let us know about the new $12/day fee. We also feel like we got a good deal and are saving money (even with the fee) over what a Disney value would cost us.  

Happy so far! Now we just need to wait for July!


----------



## 5mouseketeersforus

Here now!  No idea if our room is good or not!??

We are Tower 5, 9th floor and we can see woods & a parking lot.  Any idea if we will be able to see fireworks from here?

ETA:  yes!!! We were able to see Illuminations from Epcot!!! The kids were so excited


----------



## Shallow Pockets

tammyroo said:


> Thanks!  I'm guessing a taxi won't cost too much and may be our only option.



You could take a shuttle bus to one of the parks, and then use Disney's bus to the water park. It's a bit longer, but free.


----------



## shopn24seven

LaRau just gave me a GREAT quote. 699 for 2nd week in JUly and  899r week after Xmas. 1 bedroom.

Both were for a week.


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

htoddrmt said:


> Ken from Vacation Upgrades is in the process of contacting all of his renters to refund the 12$ a night for the amount of nights you are staying.  VS I have read is not doing anything for their renters.  We were so happy with Ken and Denise and think they are just amazing now that they have contacted us and given us our refund.  we leave soon for our first visit and cannot wait



How are the refunding something you havent paid yet ?  The $12 fee is paid directly to the front desk on arrival. Just curious.  My quotes from Vacation Upgrades have all been at least $300 to $400 higher than Vacation Strategy, so even if I have to pay the $12 a night fee myself Im still way ahead. Hope you have a great trip


----------



## blakefamily

We are booked thru RCI in a 2 bedroom Sept 14-21. We are looking at flights now. We have the option of taking  red eye on the 13th , arriving @ 6:15am on the 14th, or the other option is arriving on the 14th @ 5:15pm.  It will save us about 70$ to do the red eye.  Will WBC let us check in early? Or use the pool until we are ready to checkin?   If we decide on the red ye, I was thinking we could get breakfast on the way from the airport, and stop at a grocery store. Do you think it would be worth it to do the red eye?  We wouldn't make plans for that day, just lay around the pool since we would likely be tired.


----------



## MelissaTnNc

KandyM said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I am researching a possible stay Aug 16-26 in a 2-bedroom.  Got a quote for $1550 ($1670 with the new fee added in).  This doesn't seem like a great deal to me.  Am I wrong?  Would I see a lower quote closer to August?



I would get a couple of quotes. Check Vacation Strategies. We booked 10 nights with them last September for just under $900 in a 2 bedroom. Also Ken is recommended on here for great rates. Not sure of his full company name.


----------



## dsamama

Hello bonnet creek lovers.  I am totally confused and trying to book our first disney trip.  I have been looking into ofsite options for our family of 5 Me DH DD3 DS8 & DS10  considered POR since it is really the only onsite even close to affordable for us but it would be a squeeze.  Seems like we can save a ton and gain a lot of space staying offsite even with a rental car.  

So I was looking at SPM blue tree resorts.  Fantasy World Resort and now Bonnett Creek.

What I am not understanding is on Booking.com i am getting a quote of 619 for our 5 nights in a 2br villa at bonnett creek...sounds great..
even the other two I am getting under 700 
but if i look at their sites I am getting a MUCH higher # how can there be such a huge difference?
the spm blue tree site is telling me  per night price of close to what the total is on hotel.com.


----------



## DSLRuser

ibob52 said:


> *
> 
> 2) check out time = 10 am ... it is possible to get a one hour / late check out = 11 am
> 
> **if late check out requests are still available for that day**
> 
> There is a limit to number of guests granted late check out / per day
> *



You can ask for it, but it rarely happens.

We hang out by the ppol the last day.  i get packed early in the morning, and keep our swim suits out and a change fo cloths.  We then swim till 2:00 or so, and change cloths by the pool before we start the 16 hour drive home.


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

dsamama said:
			
		

> Hello bonnet creek lovers.  I am totally confused and trying to book our first disney trip.  I have been looking into ofsite options for our family of 5 Me DH DD3 DS8 & DS10  considered POR since it is really the only onsite even close to affordable for us but it would be a squeeze.  Seems like we can save a ton and gain a lot of space staying offsite even with a rental car.
> 
> So I was looking at SPM blue tree resorts.  Fantasy World Resort and now Bonnett Creek.
> 
> What I am not understanding is on Booking.com i am getting a quote of 619 for our 5 nights in a 2br villa at bonnett creek...sounds great..
> even the other two I am getting under 700
> but if i look at their sites I am getting a MUCH higher # how can there be such a huge difference?
> the spm blue tree site is telling me  per night price of close to what the total is on hotel.com.



I'm trying to figure out the same thing! Got 2 quotes from owners on vrbo...1 was $1200 for 2 bedroom and the other was $860 for 2 bedroom (both were 2 bedroom deluxe and for the same week). Just got a Quote from VS for 2 bedroom...and only $625! Why the insane differences in cost??


----------



## Cynt

5mouseketeersforus said:


> Here now!  No idea if our room is good or not!??
> 
> We are Tower 5, 9th floor and we can see woods & a parking lot.  Any idea if we will be able to see fireworks from here?
> 
> ETA:  yes!!! We were able to see Illuminations from Epcot!!! The kids were so excited



5Mouseketeersforus - Did they charge you the $12/day resort fee when you checked in?  Thanks.


----------



## Cynt

Never mind. I see the fee is not effective until Feb. 15th.

Not a deal breaker but we're renting two rooms so $84 twice.


----------



## dsamama

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> I'm trying to figure out the same thing! Got 2 quotes from owners on vrbo...1 was $1200 for 2 bedroom and the other was $860 for 2 bedroom (both were 2 bedroom deluxe and for the same week). Just got a Quote from VS for 2 bedroom...and only $625! Why the insane differences in cost??



wow I am so stinkin confused!  I mean it seems like this price I am getting on booking.com for 696.36 fo 5 nights is a total steal and I am tempted to just book it today but it seems so fishy compared to the prices from everywhere else i look.


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

dsamama said:
			
		

> wow I am so stinkin confused!  I mean it seems like this price I am getting on booking.com for 696.36 fo 5 nights is a total steal and I am tempted to just book it today but it seems so fishy compared to the prices from everywhere else i look.



Have you gotten quotes from vacation strategies and Vacation Upgrades? I would get those and compare them to what you got on booking.com.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> I'm trying to figure out the same thing! Got 2 quotes from owners on vrbo...1 was $1200 for 2 bedroom and the other was $860 for 2 bedroom (both were 2 bedroom deluxe and for the same week). Just got a Quote from VS for 2 bedroom...and only $625! Why the insane differences in cost??



Owners can charge whatever they want to rent out their points.   I think some of them quote the price lower up front under the assumption that they can rebook you later at the lower point cost.


----------



## kat3668

dsamama said:


> wow I am so stinkin confused!  I mean it seems like this price I am getting on booking.com for 696.36 fo 5 nights is a total steal and I am tempted to just book it today but it seems so fishy compared to the prices from everywhere else i look.



I'd book it..... I just got 4 nights off of my resort network for a great price too.... prices are subjective and Ive seen full weeks going for great prices!~I'm booking through Shelbyresorts

http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Condo-Rentals/Lake-Buena-Vista/Florida/Wyndham-Bonnet-Creek-Resort/


----------



## dsamama

http://www.booking.com/hotel/us/bon...p1t3:neg;ws=&gclid=COvlqNyhnbUCFYY7OgodlVcAEA

is this the same place you are all talking about?  It looks really nice.  I don't understand any of the points rental stuff so I am just trying to find something I can easily book.


----------



## kat3668

dsamama said:


> http://www.booking.com/hotel/us/bon...p1t3:neg;ws=&gclid=COvlqNyhnbUCFYY7OgodlVcAEA
> 
> is this the same place you are all talking about?  It looks really nice.  I don't understand any of the points rental stuff so I am just trying to find something I can easily book.



Yup thats where I am booked......


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

dancin Disney style said:
			
		

> Owners can charge whatever they want to rent out their points.   I think some of them quote the price lower up front under the assumption that they can rebook you later at the lower point cost.



So can the rate change if they can't book at that rate for the lower point cost? I'm probably going to book with VS but am waiting on a quote with VU.


----------



## disneyfireman

dsamama said:


> wow I am so stinkin confused!  I mean it seems like this price I am getting on booking.com for 696.36 fo 5 nights is a total steal and I am tempted to just book it today but it seems so fishy compared to the prices from everywhere else i look.



I booked last week from booking.com at the Orlando Bonnet Creek. It was cheaper than Wyndham Bonnet Creek on the same site. I was told the difference in price may be presidential vs deluxe. But be advised add 12.5% tax onto your quoted price. I was quoted 525 but was charged 598 on my cc due to the tax.  Were not going to dec so i cant tell you how it turns out till then.


----------



## ::danielle::

disneyfireman said:
			
		

> I booked last week from booking.com at the Orlando Bonnet Creek. It was cheaper than Wyndham Bonnet Creek on the same site. I was told the difference in price may be presidential vs deluxe. But be advised add 12.5% tax onto your quoted price. I was quoted 525 but was charged 598 on my cc due to the tax.  Were not going to dec so i cant tell you how it turns out till then.



Are you certain you've booked the Wyndham Bonnet Creek that we're discussing here?  There's a Hilton Orlando Bonnet Creek.


----------



## dsamama

I just got a quote for 5 nights in a deluxe 2br wyndham BC  from vacation strategy for 445!  I want to book it right now but know i should not jump the gun...DH is like "are you sure it is not a scam"  seems too good to be true

Anyone have any experiance with VS?


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

dsamama said:


> I just got a quote for 5 nights in a deluxe 2br wyndham BC  from vacation strategy for 445!  I want to book it right now but know i should not jump the gun...DH is like "are you sure it is not a scam"  seems too good to be true
> 
> Anyone have any experiance with VS?



There is lots of info about VS on these boards. I haven't read anything negative. We used them last year and I recently booked with them again for this year. We had zero issues with them. They were by far the cheapest I found and I shopped and got quotes from everywhere. You wont be sorry !!


----------



## Shallow Pockets

dsamama said:


> I just got a quote for 5 nights in a deluxe 2br wyndham BC  from vacation strategy for 445!  I want to book it right now but know i should not jump the gun...DH is like "are you sure it is not a scam"  seems too good to be true
> 
> Anyone have any experiance with VS?



I have received several quotes from them, and your quote is inline with mine. I also thought this was some kind of scam, but only because I am used to paying Disney Resort prices. Although I have not gone yet, my cousins have used Vacation Strategies for several years here. They say they have had no problems at all.

Also, it appears many people on this site have discussed successfully using VS for their visits. Just read about the tricks on how to avoid the pushy time share pitches.


----------



## disneyfireman

::danielle:: said:


> Are you certain you've booked the Wyndham Bonnet Creek that we're discussing here?  There's a Hilton Orlando Bonnet Creek.



The orlando bonnet creek has the same address as the wyndham bonnet creek. And the hilton is a totally different adress. I may call tomorrow and verify my ressie and see what i actually have.


----------



## Upatnoon

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> I'm trying to figure out the same thing! Got 2 quotes from owners on vrbo...1 was $1200 for 2 bedroom and the other was $860 for 2 bedroom (both were 2 bedroom deluxe and for the same week). Just got a Quote from VS for 2 bedroom...and only $625! Why the insane differences in cost??


Some renters don't shop around and don't care what they pay, they just grab the first deal they find. Maybe shopping and research is too much hard work for them.

Some owners may have a warped view of how much a rental should cost, or are trying to score big by striking a deal with a non-shopper.


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

I'm honestly shocked at even the rate difference between VS and VU! VS quoted me $89/night and VU $120/night. I thought they virtually do the same thing? Shouldn't they both be able to get pretty comparable rates??


----------



## DCTooTall

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> I'm honestly shocked at even the rate difference between VS and VU! VS quoted me $89/night and VU $120/night. I thought they virtually do the same thing? Shouldn't they both be able to get pretty comparable rates??



Not really.    Part of what you are paying for is the customer service levels.   VU seems to have a slightly higher level of customer service just from reports I've read around here before.  (Examples....   VU charges the higher rate upfront which locks in your reservation,   but if they can rebook at the 60 discount rate,  They will pass that saving along to you in the rate you pay.   Also,   VU has been making a proactive attempt to contact the people who hold rental contracts with them at WBC after WBC announced (or it became known) the new $12 per day fee for non-owners and is refunding the $12 per day as they advertised as "No additional Fees"..... even though they had no advanced warning and this is something out of their control.    In contrast,  VS hasn't really contacted anybody from what I've seen letting them know about the new fee,   and isn't really taking any action to negate the new resort fee with existing contract holders)



The other big difference between the 2 is their costs, based in part on the way they do their rentals.    VU and Ken/Denise price are both Wyndham Owners who rent their own points.    Therefore they have the costs incurred in aquiring those points and the monthly maintenance fees that must be paid.

VS is more of a broker.   They basically pay owners a fee for the use of the points.  They don't actually own the points themselves,  so they don't have the initial purchase costs to deal with,  or the monthly costs required in maintaining that ownership.   I don't know what they pay the owners,   but they in theory could very well be paying the owners less that what the maintenance fees on those points are.    (IE...  paying owners the rate of $4 per 1k points,     while the MFs could easily run in the $5-6 per 1k range).



They are both reputable companies with many good reports from people here on the DIS,  so I tend to suggest people compare the 2 on cost,   as well as the other differences between the companies like Customer Service levels,  and contract/policy/cancellation  differences that might come into play.   Ultimately the accommodations are the same,   so the deciding factor could easily be who you are doing business with.


----------



## DCTooTall

Also,  another big difference between the quotes is just the way they price things.


VS seems to book with the expectation that they will be able to rebook at the 60day mark to utilize the VIP point discounts.   As such,  they price accordingly up front.

VU tends to book with the current pricing,   but will attempt to rebook at the 60 day mark and will pass along any of the VIP discounts they can get at that point as your final payment isn't required until much closer to your trip.


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

DC...you rock! Thanks so much for that awesome explanation! I will say though, although I have no idea about others who have gotten pricing from VS since the fee was announced, they did tell me upfront it was a possibility we would incur it. The sales rep I've been working with (Jeff) did tell me they have made multiple calls to WBC to find out exactly what that fee is for and if a client doesn't want to use their shuttle service will they still have to pay it. They have yet to get a definite answer. He also said MANY people...both owners and companies such as themselves...have complained about the new fee!


----------



## aubriee

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> I'm honestly shocked at even the rate difference between VS and VU! VS quoted me $89/night and VU $120/night. I thought they virtually do the same thing? Shouldn't they both be able to get pretty comparable rates??





DCTooTall said:


> Also,  another big difference between the quotes is just the way they price things.
> 
> 
> VS seems to book with the expectation that they will be able to rebook at the 60day mark to utilize the VIP point discounts.   As such,  they price accordingly up front.
> 
> VU tends to book with the current pricing,   but will attempt to rebook at the 60 day mark and will pass along any of the VIP discounts they can get at that point as your final payment isn't required until much closer to your trip.



I got quotes from VS, VU, and Farrells for a one bedroom for ten nights and was also surprised at the price difference.

Vacation Strategies was the cheapest at a flat $89.60 per night.   I had to pay a $150.00 deposit and the balance is not due until I recieve a confirmation in my name which should be 20-30 days prior to check in.

Vacation Upgrades said that my May trip fell between two booking seasons and the first seven nights would be $100.00 per night and last three nights $130.00 per night, since it would require two reservations to 'stitch it together'.  He did say that at 35-60 days out, they would make a good faith effort to try to get the VIP pricing for the second reservation (last three nights), which would bring all the nights down to $100.00 per night.  He did not say anything about trying to get a cheaper price for the first seven nights though.  Even if he could get the VIP discounts the fee would still be higher than the definite quote I got with VS, so I went with VS.  He said a deposit of 1/3 the total was due at booking and the balance would be due 30 days before check in.

Farrells Vacations was the most expensive at $129.00 per night.  However, he said that he could get us either a one or a two bedroom for the same price.


----------



## dsamama

So i booked last night with VS (I figured winter storm Nemo heading our way was a good sign to book) and since the quote was so great I was able to convince DH to add an extra night at the begining of our trip! even with the 12 dollar fee included it comes out to just 106 per night so excited!


----------



## excitedfamof4

We just booked with VS yesterday as well!  SUPER customer service and great price too!  I had spoken with a few other the other companies mentioned on this thread, which were good as well.... but VS had the best price and responded to my questions quickly via email and phone.  
Super excited for our trip!


----------



## dsamama

Oh boy...so i booked with vs last night and payed the 150 deposit with my DH credit card.  
well tonight my DH went to buy minecraft for my son online and it would not accept his card and said the card was disabled.   
he called the credit card company and they said that there was susspicious activity.  About an hour after i paid for my deposit a purchace was made at a hyatt regency in pennsylvania for like 7 bucks and then another at some place in georgia.  
  Now I am totally freaked out 
atleast the credit card company caught it and disabled the card.


----------



## dsamama

I just spoke to Fabian from VS and he was really apologetic but assured me we are safe with them if someone got the number it had to be an online hacker....that they don't even see the numbers we enter etc etc. hard not to trust the guy he sure sounds sincere. ugh. He told me our reservation is secure and even said if it makes us feel better when we get the invoice for the final payment we can send a check....then he laughed and said his boss will be mad at him for that . ugh...frustrating.


----------



## vivianmarie244

I just got off the phone with Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  The manager confirmed that if you are not an owner at Bonnet Creek (not just an owner with Wyndham) you will be charged the $12/day fee no matter if you use the shuttle service.


----------



## KCmike

We are trying the Bonnet Creek for the first time this late may/early june for 8 days.  We have always been onsite people.  A friend of a friend is letting us have a 3 bedroom for about $150.  Is this a good price?  It seems like a great deal to us.  We usually stat at Riverside for a moderate and Grand Floridian for a deluxe but have never been to any value resort.  Of course we have resort hopped around and would like to stay at several others for sure.  We are WDW vets and even Disneyland VETS now.  We are a family of five but are taking a friend of my oldest daughter so we need the room.  

Will we have to pay parking?
Will we be subject to a hard sell for a time share?
Is $150 a good price for a 3 bedroom each night?

I've just started researching this thread and others as I find them.  Thanks for the help.

Also the main reason for going is that my yougest kids are in high school band event at SeaWorld and Universal.


----------



## happy2012

I wanted to know if WBC has a breakfast buffet @ the resort? & what restaurants are good. Sry, if this has been asked.


----------



## ::danielle::

There is not a buffet at the resort but there was one at the hotel when we went last March.


----------



## carlbarry

KCmike said:


> Will we have to pay parking?
> Will we be subject to a hard sell for a time share?
> Is $150 a good price for a 3 bedroom each night?
> 
> I've just started researching this thread and others as I find them.  Thanks for the help.
> 
> .



1.  No parking fee.  However, be aware that Wyndham has just added a mandatory $12 per day shuttle fee, whether or not you use the shuttles.
2. If you turn down going to the presentation, you will not be subject to a hard sell.  Attendance is not mandatory.  When they send you to the "parking pass" desk at check in, tell them there that you're not interested.  Or just check off the lowest income on the questionaire.
3. I'm not an expert on that, but for a 3 BR it sounds good.  I'm a Wyndham owner, and I know I sure can't get a 3 BR for that price.


----------



## blakefamily

How do you rent a cabana?  How much is it? Anyone done it?


----------



## nancy155

blakefamily said:
			
		

> How do you rent a cabana?  How much is it? Anyone done it?



We rented one of the Cabana's by Tower 4, which is the quieter area, last July 2012.  When we rented it I called about a month in advance and asked how to reserve it.  I was transferred to the activities desk and they took my name and date I wished to reserve the cabana for.  I did not have to give them a CC number, just my name.  The day it was rented for we had to be at the activities desk by 10am and gave them my credit card at that time to pay for the cabana.  It was $50.00 for the entire day until midnight, if we wanted to keep it that long.

I really enjoyed having the cabana by tower 4 as it is near the lazy river and was a quiet area.  They had it all set up with the TV a newspaper and a sign inside that stated we had reserved the cabana!  Pretty cool.  Also has a refrigerator in it as well as a locking cabinet to keep your valuables.  It was well worth it and would do it again if there during warm weather and planning to use the pool.

Enjoy!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## KCmike

carlbarry said:


> 1.  No parking fee.  However, be aware that Wyndham has just added a mandatory $12 per day shuttle fee, whether or not you use the shuttles.
> 2. If you turn down going to the presentation, you will not be subject to a hard sell.  Attendance is not mandatory.  When they send you to the "parking pass" desk at check in, tell them there that you're not interested.  Or just check off the lowest income on the questionaire.
> 3. I'm not an expert on that, but for a 3 BR it sounds good.  I'm a Wyndham owner, and I know I sure can't get a 3 BR for that price.



Thanks for the help.  This whole Bonnet Creek thing is got me scrambling for information and wondering if I really will be happy staying off property.  I love my disney breakfast especially at Riverside in the mill and not having the extra magic hours will be weird.

On the extra magic hours can we still stay in the park but just not be able to ride on the rides?


----------



## carlbarry

KCmike said:


> Thanks for the help.  This whole Bonnet Creek thing is got me scrambling for information and wondering if I really will be happy staying off property.  I love my disney breakfast especially at Riverside in the mill and not having the extra magic hours will be weird.
> 
> On the extra magic hours can we still stay in the park but just not be able to ride on the rides?


You will not be able to stay in the park for Extra Magic Hours.
I have stayed at Bonnet Creek twice (one time transferring to a Disney property-Animal Kingdom Lodge- after 3 days), other places off property a few times, and Disney resorts 3 times.  I am a thrifty person, but I must say that staying at a Disney resort really added a lot to my enjoyment of my stay.
My last trip I stayed 3 days at Bonnet Creek, and 7 days at Animal Kingdom Lodge.  Oddly, the 3 days felt longer than 3 days, and the 7 days went by in what seemed a few days.  Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## KCmike

carlbarry said:


> You will not be able to stay in the park for Extra Magic Hours.
> I have stayed at Bonnet Creek twice (one time transferring to a Disney property-Animal Kingdom Lodge- after 3 days), other places off property a few times, and Disney resorts 3 times.  I am a thrifty person, but I must say that staying at a Disney resort really added a lot to my enjoyment of my stay.
> My last trip I stayed 3 days at Bonnet Creek, and 7 days at Animal Kingdom Lodge.  Oddly, the 3 days felt longer than 3 days, and the 7 days went by in what seemed a few days.  Just my 2 cents worth.



Thanks this entry helps immensely.


----------



## carlbarry

KCmike said:


> Thanks this entry helps immensely.



I did some research on the evening Extra Magic Hours, and my answer was probably wrong.
Now that there are no wristbands to identify resort guests at evening MGH, apparently (I've never attended evening EMH) they ask to see your room key card at every attraction that is open.  If you don't have a qualifying card, they "politely ask you to leave."  There are reports that if you do not have the proper key, you will be able to stay.  I haven't read anywhere that there are cast member randomly asking people to see their cards.  So it seems that if you don't go on a ride, you can stay.  You can also shop and buy food--spending money is definitely not something they will stop you from doing.


----------



## Upatnoon

KCmike said:


> Thanks for the help.  This whole Bonnet Creek thing is got me scrambling for information and wondering if I really will be happy staying off property.  I love my disney breakfast especially at Riverside in the mill and not having the extra magic hours will be weird.
> 
> On the extra magic hours can we still stay in the park but just not be able to ride on the rides?


It depends on your perspective. Our family of 5 would rather eat breakfast in our room and save $50+ over a Disney breakfast. We would rather spend that money on a nice dinner or a longer vacation.

We avoid magic hours parks like the plague because those parks are always more crowded all day long.

While some folks cram their family in a tiny hotel room, we enjoy having a 2 bedroom villa for less than the price of a disney value.

A hotel stay for us is no rest at all because you just don't have the space to relax.

It would be great to have the best of both worlds, like staying in a 2-bedroom at the Beach Club, but that would costs thousands more than Bonnet Creek, and we could not go on vacation nearly as much.

Our experience is that once you get used to having all the space that you get when staying in a timeshare resort, it is very difficult to go back to a hotel room.


----------



## vivianmarie244

e


----------



## Mommyof3inVA

I am trying to find menu's of the restaurants on property at Bonnet Creek but on the resort website they do not have anything but the names. Also, which building should I request? I have never been here before and am pretty much clueless. My kids want to be near the pirate ship pool and lazy river.


----------



## DSLRuser

we have stayed 60% on disney property and 40% off property. Of all the off property places, BC is the best.

At no point do we feal less magic.  We cook most of out meals in the condo.  take sandwiches for lunches in the park.

I have 3 adr's for the week at disney, thats about all we need.  Would not think of eating at BC.

We avoid EMH like the plague.  Make sthe crowds crazy.  But you can still be in the park for EMH evening.  just not on any attractions.

Finally, we never take the shuttle.  There are plenty of places to park in disney that are free without breaking rules.  they just require a little extra walking and about 10 minutes of time.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

DSLRuser said:


> we have stayed 60% on disney property and 40% off property. Of all the off property places, BC is the best.
> 
> At no point do we feal less magic.  We cook most of out meals in the condo.  take sandwiches for lunches in the park.
> 
> I have 3 adr's for the week at disney, thats about all we need.  Would not think of eating at BC.
> 
> We avoid EMH like the plague.  Make sthe crowds crazy.  But you can still be in the park for EMH evening.  just not on any attractions.
> 
> Finally, we never take the shuttle.  There are plenty of places to park in disney that are free without breaking rules.  they just require a little extra walking and about 10 minutes of time.



Where are the plenty of places to park besides DTD? Please share


----------



## blakefamily

I asked this before but didn't get a response so i am trying again   If we decide to take a red eye and arrive in Orlando @ 6:15 am and then get breakfast and hit a store before coming to WBC, will let let us us the pool until a room is available?  Trying to decide if its worth it to take the red eye : )


----------



## mmdis

We are here now. We love it.  We took a red eye and stoped at Costco.  Arrived around noon (made a few wrong turns on the  costco end).. Our room was ready around 2.  We went to the pool and Bell Services in tower 1 took all of our cold items. It was very efficent and smooth. They have a commerical size freezer and Fridge.   There are changing rooms in the restrooms by the pool in tower one. 

We ending up in  tower 1 and love it. Smaller no parking issues and very quiet. We have been around and used all the pools and mini golf.  Everyone here has been super nice. We did skip the parking pass and have not had any issues. As others have said the room key opens the gate.


----------



## nancy155

blakefamily said:
			
		

> I asked this before but didn't get a response so i am trying again   If we decide to take a red eye and arrive in Orlando @ 6:15 am and then get breakfast and hit a store before coming to WBC, will let let us us the pool until a room is available?  Trying to decide if its worth it to take the red eye : )



Yes they will let you use the pools as well as store your groceries in a refrigerated space.  






Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## blakefamily

Great   Thanks !!


----------



## infopurposesonly

Anyone have pictures of the cabanas at Tower 4?  Also, is there a limit on the number of people who can use the cabana?  Our family will be mostly interested in the lazy river, but I thought it would be good to have a cabana for anyone who wanted some time out of the sun.


----------



## bentley72

Hey everyone, we are heading down this weekend for our first stay at BC. 

Since there is not regular housekeeping during the week, how is trash handled? Is there a trash chute we take trash to? Do we need to bring trash bags? Seems like a silly question to be wondering I guess.

Another quick question, are there toasters in the rooms?

Thanks


----------



## nancy155

infopurposesonly said:


> Anyone have pictures of the cabanas at Tower 4?  Also, is there a limit on the number of people who can use the cabana?  Our family will be mostly interested in the lazy river, but I thought it would be good to have a cabana for anyone who wanted some time out of the sun.



If you do a search for Bonnet Creek Cabanas you will find them.  I took some photos however do not know how to upload them.. Tech challeneged here.  I will do a google search and see if I can find the link.  The ones at Tower 4 are wooden with a thatched roof.  The ones at Tower 6 near pirate pool are tents.  I found it on Trip Advisor...  http://www.tripadvisor.com/Location...dham_Bonnet_Creek_Resort-Orlando_Florida.html 

Hope this is helpful


----------



## nancy155

bentley72 said:


> Hey everyone, we are heading down this weekend for our first stay at BC.
> 
> Since there is not regular housekeeping during the week, how is trash handled? Is there a trash chute we take trash to? Do we need to bring trash bags? Seems like a silly question to be wondering I guess.
> 
> Another quick question, are there toasters in the rooms?
> 
> Thanks



There is a trash chute on every floor to place your trash in.  Our unit had trashbags..  Also our unit also had a toast, blender, coffee maker.. etc.  Have a wonderful time!


----------



## bentley72

nancy155 said:
			
		

> There is a trash chute on every floor to place your trash in.  Our unit had trashbags..  Also our unit also had a toast, blender, coffee maker.. etc.  Have a wonderful time!



Thanks! 

Wasn't sure if I'd need to bring some. Good to know about the toaster, I had already planned on bringing our press pot for coffee, but we are waffle people in the morning, and didn't want to lug a toaster down.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bentley72 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Wasn't sure if I'd need to bring some. Good to know about the toaster, I had already planned on bringing our press pot for coffee, but we are waffle people in the morning, and didn't want to lug a toaster down.



If you have tall kitchen bags at home bring 1 or 2.....we only had 2 in our suite.


----------



## sharadoc

Hi folks. I think we are convinced to try Bonnet Creek on our next trip. We just can't comprehend the prices at Disney any more and we think BC will give us everything we need and want.

I have been trying to read all the threads but wasn't sure of the answer. 

Do we need to check in or out on a specific day of the week? We'd like to do 10 or 11 nights, Thanksgiving week and into the next week. Just wondering what restrictions we might have.

If we get it, what are the best buildings to request for good parking and a view of a theme park. Don't necessarily need fireworks but would love to see Epcot from our balcony. It seems like building 2 could be good, 7th floor or above. How's that sound?


----------



## JessB320

dancin Disney style said:
			
		

> If you have tall kitchen bags at home bring 1 or 2.....we only had 2 in our suite.



They will bring you more trash bags, just call housekeeping and ask for some.


----------



## cinderellamom123

KCmike said:


> Thanks for the help.  This whole Bonnet Creek thing is got me scrambling for information and wondering if I really will be happy staying off property.  I love my disney breakfast especially at Riverside in the mill and not having the extra magic hours will be weird.
> 
> On the extra magic hours can we still stay in the park but just not be able to ride on the rides?



I disagree.  You can stay in the park and shop, eat, people watch etc.  But you will not be able to ride the rides.  If you are spending $ they are not going to kick you out.  The only way they can tell if you are staying on property is by your room keys when you try to get on a ride.


----------



## cinderellamom123

KCmike said:


> We are trying the Bonnet Creek for the first time this late may/early june for 8 days.  We have always been onsite people.  A friend of a friend is letting us have a 3 bedroom for about $150.  Is this a good price?  It seems like a great deal to us.  We usually stat at Riverside for a moderate and Grand Floridian for a deluxe but have never been to any value resort.  Of course we have resort hopped around and would like to stay at several others for sure.  We are WDW vets and even Disneyland VETS now.  We are a family of five but are taking a friend of my oldest daughter so we need the room.
> 
> Will we have to pay parking?
> Will we be subject to a hard sell for a time share?
> Is $150 a good price for a 3 bedroom each night?
> 
> I've just started researching this
> 
> 
> thread and others as I find them.  Thanks for the help.
> 
> Also the main reason for going is that my yougest kids are in high school band event at SeaWorld and Universal.



We went to the time share fully knowing that they would be obnoxious.  But we were interested and you can't get all the info on line to analyze so we did it. 
It was a mistake.  After a couple hours I was done, then after you are "done" there are several more attempts, moves to different rooms etc.  There is no place to occupy your kids.  When you go "out back" it is like a factory.  In addition, the incentives they give you are very misleading.  A free vacation has 45 different steps with fees, blackout dates etc.  We didn't even try.  We did get the info we wanted and decided ownership was not for us.  Just be prepared, it was worse than I ever imagined.


----------



## KCmike

cinderellamom123 said:


> We went to the time share fully knowing that they would be obnoxious.  But we were interested and you can't get all the info on line to analyze so we did it.
> It was a mistake.  After a couple hours I was done, then after you are "done" there are several more attempts, moves to different rooms etc.  There is no place to occupy your kids.  When you go "out back" it is like a factory.  In addition, the incentives they give you are very misleading.  A free vacation has 45 different steps with fees, blackout dates etc.  We didn't even try.  We did get the info we wanted and decided ownership was not for us.  Just be prepared, it was worse than I ever imagined.



I figured it might get ugly.  I really didn't want to choose this hotel but with the extra friend tagging along with my oldest daughter we couldn't afford to spring for two rooms at a moderate.  We will just have to make the best of it and try the suggestions on marking the lowest wage possible and telling them that we have several ressies already planned out.  Thanks for all the insight thus far.  It really helps!


----------



## carlbarry

KCmike said:


> I figured it might get ugly.  I really didn't want to choose this hotel but with the extra friend tagging along with my oldest daughter we couldn't afford to spring for two rooms at a moderate.  We will just have to make the best of it and try the suggestions on marking the lowest wage possible and telling them that we have several ressies already planned out.  Thanks for all the insight thus far.  It really helps!



No need to be bothered by the hard sell.  Just remember: on ebay, a 192,000 point Bonnet Creek contract just sold for $305.  When I was there in November, they wanted to sell me "dirt cheap" points: 85,000 points at Cypress Palms for $13,000!


----------



## Janet Hill

KCmike said:


> I figured it might get ugly.  I really didn't want to choose this hotel but with the extra friend tagging along with my oldest daughter we couldn't afford to spring for two rooms at a moderate.  We will just have to make the best of it and try the suggestions on marking the lowest wage possible and telling them that we have several ressies already planned out.  Thanks for all the insight thus far.  It really helps!



I don't understand all the drama about the hassle.  It takes all of one minute to say no at the parking pass stand.

If you choose to go to the presentation you can choose to leave at the end of the allotted time (90 min or 2 hour forget which.  Just ask for then to sign the paperwork and head for the door.  No one has ever reached out with a hook and brought us back, and we always get the gift.

You would think they would stop inviting me since I am an owner and they have lots of info on me.


----------



## KCmike

Janet Hill said:


> I don't understand all the drama about the hassle.  It takes all of one minute to say no at the parking pass stand.
> 
> If you choose to go to the presentation you can choose to leave at the end of the allotted time (90 min or 2 hour forget which.  Just ask for then to sign the paperwork and head for the door.  No one has ever reached out with a hook and brought us back, and we always get the gift.
> 
> You would think they would stop inviting me since I am an owner and they have lots of info on me.



The drama is this is my first time to a time share and wasn't sure how persistent they might be in selling there units.  I do appreciate everyone's information.  Thanks again to all.


----------



## Janet Hill

KCmike said:


> The drama is this is my first time to a time share and wasn't sure how persistent they might be in selling there units.  I do appreciate everyone's information.  Thanks again to all.



They are as persistent as you allow them to be.

I always go (but never buy) to any and all.  I schedule the times around when I know my kids will be sleeping, and go earn some cash for the vacay.  One trip to Orlando it rained a lot and I ended up with $900 in assorted gift cards.  I never go for the trips they offer (too many strings attached).  Cash or equivilents only and I never accept their first offer.  They will generally up the offer.  If they don't well then I don't go.

Yes I know the houly return is  not so good when compared to salary, but it's a very good return when I compare to what I would be doing instead - watching tv.


----------



## LadyBeBop

carlbarry said:


> No need to be bothered by the hard sell.  Just remember: on ebay, a 192,000 point Bonnet Creek contract just sold for $305.  When I was there in November, they wanted to sell me "dirt cheap" points: 85,000 points at Cypress Palms for $13,000!




The first rule of timeshare (and one we learned the hard way).  Never buy direct.  You can almost always find what you want on eBay for pennies on the dollar.

If you're serious about buying a timeshare, look into the Timeshare Users Group.  Good investment for only $15/year.

I do have a question.  Does anyone have a list of the cable TV stations shown in WBC?


----------



## DSLRuser

Janet Hill said:


> They are as persistent as you allow them to be.
> 
> .



I think the problem is people (customers) don't want to be rude when saying no.

You have to get over it.  You won't hurt the time share salespersons feelings.  They get 9 no's for every yes. If not more.  they are used to rejection.

They are tauught to "overcome you objection" so if you say no, we dont think we will ever come back, they have a canned answer to respond to you.

Simple closed statement of NO!  be firm, but nice.  There is nothing else they can do.

It's all people skillz.


----------



## Mommyof3inVA

Janet Hill said:


> I don't understand all the drama about the hassle.  It takes all of one minute to say no at the parking pass stand.
> 
> If you choose to go to the presentation you can choose to leave at the end of the allotted time (90 min or 2 hour forget which.  Just ask for then to sign the paperwork and head for the door.  No one has ever reached out with a hook and brought us back, and we always get the gift.
> 
> You would think they would stop inviting me since I am an owner and they have lots of info on me.



I am considering going to the presentation while my kids nap...Are both adults required to attend though? I would like to go alone (leave husband with napping kids) and get the gift...Is this possible? And what is the gift usually?? I love FREEBIES!


----------



## Janet Hill

Mommyof3inVA said:


> I am considering going to the presentation while my kids nap...Are both adults required to attend though? I would like to go alone (leave husband with napping kids) and get the gift...Is this possible? And what is the gift usually?? I love FREEBIES!



If married both have to attend.  

$125 amex gift card.  

Our kids are older so they stay in the room. 

I've made a game of it and think of it an extra unbudgeted meal out.


----------



## LadyBeBop

WARNING!

I've been to a number of timeshare presentations.  Wyndham is, by far, the most high pressure of timeshare presentations.  We bought into Wyndham (and their lies,) 13 years ago while we were still paying off another timeshare.  They promised they would be able to sell the other timeshare.

We still own both timeshares.

Of course, we're older and wiser, with more disposable income and vacation time.  Under RCI's new point system, we're vacationing once a year at better locations.  This year, we're taking two vacations, one in Wisconsin Dells, and the other at WBC.  We're going to WBC on Wyndham points.  We still go to some timeshare presentations.  But I'll never go to another Wyndham.


----------



## Janet Hill

LadyBeBop said:


> WARNING!
> 
> I've been to a number of timeshare presentations.  Wyndham is, by far, the most high pressure of timeshare presentations.  We bought into Wyndham (and their lies,) 13 years ago while we were still paying off another timeshare.  They promised they would be able to sell the other timeshare.
> 
> We still own both timeshares.
> 
> Of course, we're older and wiser, with more disposable income and vacation time.  Under RCI's new point system, we're vacationing once a year at better locations.  This year, we're taking two vacations, one in Wisconsin Dells, and the other at WBC.  We're going to WBC on Wyndham points.  We still go to some timeshare presentations.  But I'll never go to another Wyndham.



I think Westgate is the worst by far.

However,the one odd experience I had was at a Bluegreen presentation.  The freakin sales lady followed me to the restroom and continued her spiel while the both of us were in a stall(at least we both had our own).  True story and when we both walked back to the sales room I thought my husband was going to fall of his chair laughing.


----------



## ohionola

Before I was an owner, my wife and I always did their presentation. It takes about 2 hours and in return you can get a $125 disney gift card. As long as you always give a no I am not buying anything today, you are fine. When you start saying things like "not right now, or I can't afford it," they don't let up.

No matter how great they make it sound, never buy from them. You can buy another Wyndham timeshare cheap and use the points for BC. I have never not been able to get into BC during any season (including Christmas).


----------



## htoddrmt

A couple of questions, is there alarm clocks in both rooms? (we have a 2 bedroom)

Grocery question, which walmart is the best?  Turkey or Vineland, I swear I have read there was one that was better but I cannot find the post and with the many pages it would take me all day 

Thanks


----------



## kat3668

htoddrmt said:


> A couple of questions, is there alarm clocks in both rooms? (we have a 2 bedroom)
> 
> Grocery question, which walmart is the best?  Turkey or Vineland, I swear I have read there was one that was better but I cannot find the post and with the many pages it would take me all day
> 
> Thanks



Vineland is the better walmart in my opinion.... just a hop skip and away. Not sure about the alarm clock though....


----------



## Mommyof3inVA

nancy155 said:


> We rented one of the Cabana's by Tower 4, which is the quieter area, last July 2012.  When we rented it I called about a month in advance and asked how to reserve it.  I was transferred to the activities desk and they took my name and date I wished to reserve the cabana for.  I did not have to give them a CC number, just my name.  The day it was rented for we had to be at the activities desk by 10am and gave them my credit card at that time to pay for the cabana.  It was $50.00 for the entire day until midnight, if we wanted to keep it that long.
> 
> I really enjoyed having the cabana by tower 4 as it is near the lazy river and was a quiet area.  They had it all set up with the TV a newspaper and a sign inside that stated we had reserved the cabana!  Pretty cool.  Also has a refrigerator in it as well as a locking cabinet to keep your valuables.  It was well worth it and would do it again if there during warm weather and planning to use the pool.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy




I have a question about the cabana--does the refrigerator come stocked? (water, soda?) and also is there a BAR near tower 4 and IF so do waitresses come to the cabanas to take drink orders  And last question-is there wireless internet by the pools?


----------



## blakefamily

I am wondering about this too


----------



## blakefamily

When looking at pictures on trip advisor I notice some rooms look newer/ recently renovated.  Which towers have been renovated recently...We have a 2 bedroom thru RCI, I will call to request a fireworks view, but am unsure that tower I should request.  Obviously we would like a newer renovated room, but we would also like to be near a pool that has a bar close and then of course a lazy river.   What tower should we request?   Thanks


----------



## spel

Can anyone recommend the closest supermarket to BC?  How about take-out restaurants?  Has anyone ordered delivery to the resort?  Thanks!


----------



## kat3668

spel said:


> Can anyone recommend the closest supermarket to BC?  How about take-out restaurants?  Has anyone ordered delivery to the resort?  Thanks!



I like the Walmart on vineland... they have everything you could ever possible need as well as really fresh produce and premade stuff. I also really like thier selection of disney merchandise I got some really cute jammies my last trip. I know that flippers does deliver to BC as well as a few select places in the area. You can ask for takeout menus at the front desk. They are selective about who they let deliver to the resort.


----------



## wgeo

blakefamily said:
			
		

> When looking at pictures on trip advisor I notice some rooms look newer/ recently renovated.  Which towers have been renovated recently...We have a 2 bedroom thru RCI, I will call to request a fireworks view, but am unsure that tower I should request.  Obviously we would like a newer renovated room, but we would also like to be near a pool that has a bar close and then of course a lazy river.   What tower should we request?   Thanks



I wouldn't stress too much over building requests.  It seems pretty rare that people actually get what they request.  It usually has a lot more to do with what is open at the time you are checking in.  FWIW, we were in tower 4 in Oct. and they were redoing the couches in that tower then.  We had a13th floor lake view, couldn't see fireworks but loved the lake view.


----------



## dancin Disney style

htoddrmt said:


> A couple of questions, is there alarm clocks in both rooms? (we have a 2 bedroom)
> 
> Grocery question, which walmart is the best?  Turkey or Vineland, I swear I have read there was one that was better but I cannot find the post and with the many pages it would take me all day
> 
> Thanks



Yes...both rooms have alarm clocks.

The Walmart on Vineland is only about 8 minutes away.  The one on Turkey Lake Rd. will be a a fair bit further.


----------



## blakefamily

Mommyof3inVA said:


> I have a question about the cabana--does the refrigerator come stocked? (water, soda?) and also is there a BAR near tower 4 and IF so do waitresses come to the cabanas to take drink orders  And last question-is there wireless internet by the pools?




I'm wondering this myself too ???


----------



## MRYPPNS

I didn't see this posted yet......

Copy of the email I got today via VS:

Dear Guest:

As a result of recent feedback, the Bonnet Creek Home Owners Association has reversed the 
recently communicated $12 per unit / per day transportation fee at Wyndham Bonnet Creek 
Resort. Beginning March 1, 2013, transportation fees will only be applied to individuals who use 
the Walt Disney World® Resort shuttles at the resort.

We remain committed to delivering exceptional Count On Me! service and creating vacation 
memories for you and your family and friends.

Thank you for your continued feedback and ongoing support.  We look forward to your stay at 
the Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort.

Sincerely,
Richard Scinta, Resort Manager
Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort


----------



## nancy155

blakefamily said:
			
		

> I'm wondering this myself too ???



The refrigerator does not come stocked.  there is a bar at the pool at Tower 4 you can order food and drink from that bar.  There is also a phone located in the Cabana along with a notebook with all the menus from all of the food services located in WBC.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## nancy155

Mommyof3inVA said:
			
		

> I have a question about the cabana--does the refrigerator come stocked? (water, soda?) and also is there a BAR near tower 4 and IF so do waitresses come to the cabanas to take drink orders  And last question-is there wireless internet by the pools?



Sorry in my last post I failed to answer all of your questions.  When we were there we could call and order our drinks and food, however we had to go to the bar (just a few steps away) to pick up our drinks and food.  No one came by to take a drink order or food order or deliver.  
Yes wireless internet was by the pool and we did use it.  

I replied to your other questions in a separate post.  Have a wonderful trip!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## blakefamily

nancy155 said:
			
		

> The refrigerator does not come stocked.  there is a bar at the pool at Tower 4 you can order food and drink from that bar.  There is also a phone located in the Cabana along with a notebook with all the menus from all of the food services located in WBC.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy



Thanks so much


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

We did NOT like the Walmart on Vineland.  It was horrible!  Went in late on a Sat night and they were out of EVERYTHING.  They had large pallets everywhere but we were unable to find anyone to help us find what we need.  It was dirty!  I wouldn't go to that Walmart again-I'd drive whatever distance I had to to go somewhere else.

(Just our experience).


----------



## nancy155

GraceLuvsWDW said:
			
		

> We did NOT like the Walmart on Vineland.  It was horrible!  Went in late on a Sat night and they were out of EVERYTHING.  They had large pallets everywhere but we were unable to find anyone to help us find what we need.  It was dirty!  I wouldn't go to that Walmart again-I'd drive whatever distance I had to to go somewhere else.
> 
> (Just our experience).



I agree it was really dirty when we were there and as you said pallets everywhere.  I preferred the Publix store.  This last time we put in our garmin to avoid toll roads and took a back way to the resort.  On the way there we went right by a Publix so stopped and picked up our groceries on our way.  Worked out perfect.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

MRYPPNS said:


> I didn't see this posted yet......
> 
> Copy of the email I got today via VS:
> 
> Dear Guest:
> 
> As a result of recent feedback, the Bonnet Creek Home Owners Association has reversed the
> recently communicated $12 per unit / per day transportation fee at Wyndham Bonnet Creek
> Resort. Beginning March 1, 2013, transportation fees will only be applied to individuals who use
> the Walt Disney World® Resort shuttles at the resort.
> 
> We remain committed to delivering exceptional Count On Me! service and creating vacation
> memories for you and your family and friends.
> 
> Thank you for your continued feedback and ongoing support.  We look forward to your stay at
> the Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Richard Scinta, Resort Manager
> Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort



I wonder how they will keep track of who uses the shuttle?  And if one person uses a shuttle one time would that mean a $12 charge or $12 x length of stay?


----------



## eeyorepixie

kat3668 said:


> I like the Walmart on vineland... they have everything you could ever possible need as well as really fresh produce and premade stuff. I also really like thier selection of disney merchandise I got some really cute jammies my last trip. I know that flippers does deliver to BC as well as a few select places in the area. You can ask for takeout menus at the front desk. They are selective about who they let deliver to the resort.



I really liked their disney section too! My fave souvie last trip was pajamas I bought there! Pink/Black bow

Even our local walmart at home is horrible late at night and always out of stock

I liked vineland, but shopped each time around 1-3pm


----------



## keeperof4

This will be our 7th trip to Orland We shop at Vineland every time and in my opinion it is one of the busiest in the area .Try avoid late afternoons evenings if you can, this is when its crazy. We have never had an issue with cleanliness more so than other places,picked over yes! We now try to go between 7-10 am . Turkey lake is the one I avoid,always under staffed long waits!  It all has to do with management, and the day I guess. my wife is a former manager so we have to go to all Wal marts were ever we go. We will be arriving on Thursday,this is our second stop.We will make sure to look things over and comment. Publix are top notch to but when buying for five you can really see the difference in price, if that matters?, we have been to most of them in the area I would say that the best one(breads pastries) is one Sand Lake. I try to get there around 830 am just after they open. ps be aware of traffic back ups on I4 take  Vineland to Palm parkway turns to Turkey lake to Sand lake in the early morning. John young off of Sand lake rd,west there is another Walmart.


----------



## kylovebug

Does anyone take their own beach towels from home so they don't have to fool with checking out the pool towels? Or am I nuts for even thinking that? I don't mind washing them and that way the lovebugs have their favorite towels. Ever see anyone do this?


----------



## haPevraftr

kylovebug said:


> Does anyone take their own beach towels from home so they don't have to fool with checking out the pool towels? Or am I nuts for even thinking that? I don't mind washing them and that way the lovebugs have their favorite towels. Ever see anyone do this?



We took our own, but I got a couple from there to use as well.  I was nervous wreck for the course of our stay worrying that I was going to lose them and have to pay the $20ish replacement fee per towel.  From now on, we will always take our own when we stay at WBC.  For us, it wasn't inconvenient to get them, but it was frustrating to have to sign something saying I woul pay huge fine if I didn't return them to the activity desk at the end of the stay.  I had to make a point of going to the activity desk when someone was there to return them rather than just being able to throw them in a bin when leaving the pool.


----------



## kat3668

In regard to the walmart on Vineland...
I'm a morning person and am always at Walmart first thing..... if you go late at night yah its gonna be lacking (salespeople stock overnight) and it is one of the busiest stores in the area. And I've NEVER seen it dirty in All of my visits 3 vacations last year with multiple visits over there.. Yah they may have had pallets that they were unloading but as someone who works in a supermarket that does not bother me.... product comes in off the trucks on pallets, so you expect them to offload pallets so you dont see them on the salesfloor. Just not realistic!
Good Luck!


----------



## kylovebug

haPevraftr said:


> We took our own, but I got a couple from there to use as well.  I was nervous wreck for the course of our stay worrying that I was going to lose them and have to pay the $20ish replacement fee per towel.  From now on, we will always take our own when we stay at WBC.  For us, it wasn't inconvenient to get them, but it was frustrating to have to sign something saying I woul pay huge fine if I didn't return them to the activity desk at the end of the stay.  I had to make a point of going to the activity desk when someone was there to return them rather than just being able to throw them in a bin when leaving the pool.



Thank you for your reply - I think we will just take our own pool towels. I don't want to be worrying about losing them the entire time we are there


----------



## KCmike

MRYPPNS said:


> I didn't see this posted yet......
> 
> Copy of the email I got today via VS:
> 
> Dear Guest:
> 
> As a result of recent feedback, the Bonnet Creek Home Owners Association has reversed the
> recently communicated $12 per unit / per day transportation fee at Wyndham Bonnet Creek
> Resort. Beginning March 1, 2013, transportation fees will only be applied to individuals who use
> the Walt Disney World® Resort shuttles at the resort.
> 
> We remain committed to delivering exceptional Count On Me! service and creating vacation
> memories for you and your family and friends.
> 
> Thank you for your continued feedback and ongoing support.  We look forward to your stay at
> the Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Richard Scinta, Resort Manager
> Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort



I'm confused.  Does it cost to use Bonnet Creek's shuttle to WDW or not?  Is it $12 per person or per room if they do charge?


----------



## sharadoc

KCmike said:


> I'm confused.  Does it cost to use Bonnet Creek's shuttle to WDW or not?  Is it $12 per person or per room if they do charge?



Good points. I'm going to guess that it's a choice when you check in, pay $12 per day for length of stay and everyone in the room gets a "ticket" for the shuttle. Pure speculation but it seems like the only thing they could do and make it fair.


----------



## Disneyforkids

Can anyone tell me whichbtower the 2 Br presidential units are located? I initially booked a 3 br presidential which are all located in tower 6. Just curious to see which tower the two bedrooms presidential are located. Thx!


----------



## mebbradley

Can't wait! We're staying at Bonnet this June for our wedding! 

So if anyone sees a bride and a wedding party in the early morning on June 27, It's me!


----------



## Upatnoon

Disneyforkids said:


> Can anyone tell me whichbtower the 2 Br presidential units are located? I initially booked a 3 br presidential which are all located in tower 6. Just curious to see which tower the two bedrooms presidential are located. Thx!


2 Bedroom presidentials are located only in Tower 6. Same goes for 1BR and 3BR.

Only the 4 bedroom  presidentials are located in all the towers.

There are also non-presidential rooms in Tower 6.


----------



## Upatnoon

KCmike said:


> I'm confused.  Does it cost to use Bonnet Creek's shuttle to WDW or not?  Is it $12 per person or per room if they do charge?


It means instead of charging non-Bonnet Creek owners a mandatory $12-a-day bus fee (whether they use the shuttle bus service or not) now only people who want to use the bus service will be charged.

The details of the system they will put in place to charge for bus service hasn't been revealed yet as far as I know.


----------



## Mommyof3inVA

nancy155 said:


> Sorry in my last post I failed to answer all of your questions.  When we were there we could call and order our drinks and food, however we had to go to the bar (just a few steps away) to pick up our drinks and food.  No one came by to take a drink order or food order or deliver.
> Yes wireless internet was by the pool and we did use it.
> 
> I replied to your other questions in a separate post.  Have a wonderful trip!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy



Thank you for answering my questions! I was hoping the fridge was at least stocked with water and soda. Debating if it is worth the $50/day or not. We have a toddler so I would prefer to be in the shade and having the fridge is nice to store sippy cups with milk, lunch, etc


----------



## AustinAmber

subbing


----------



## usmcwife1

I've tried searching the thread, but was wondering if anyone has requested quotes for 2 BR vs. 3 BR, and if so what was the price difference?? I noticed Vacation Upgrades has pricing info for the 1 and 2 BR, but not the larger units. If the price difference is not too much we might forgo Windsor Hills (which we are considering) and return to BC


----------



## theworldneedscolor

We are considering booking through Vacation Upgrades for our May 2014 trip. *Does anyone know what their cancellation policy is?* With the discount going on at WDW right now, it is cheaper to say onsite, but without it, it is cheaper to stay offsite. So if they have the deal again next year, we will most likely stay onsite. But we want to have a back up plan in case they don't.


----------



## dsamama

my quote for a 2br deluxe from vs for 6 nights is 564 I got one from vu and farrells also and they were both higher


----------



## JustAKid

I have a few Bonnet Creek questions that may have already been asked, so I appreciate your patience.  2 full, and 1 extensive threads is A LOT to go through.  

1.  Is one able to send items ahead to the hotel that they do not want to carry with them?

2.  Is there a place near BC where one can send items HOME from?

3.  Has anyone used an in-room babysitting service at BC?  Do they recommend a company?  Or can you?  We would like to have an "adult night" while we're there.

4.  I have seen the google maps version of the BC layout, but I am a first timer so I'm hoping there might be a map someone can direct me to that has things labeled on it such as "where the fireworks are launched" or "pirate pool" etc.  I'm hoping to have all my information about the layout in one place.  I like to know before I go!

5.  Can anyone tell me the estimated driving time from BC to the different parks, and the level of traffic you encountered on an early morning/end of the night run?

Thanks very much for your time and any information you are able to pass on.


----------



## ottawafamilyof4

Does anyone know if I can buy ground coffee beans from the Starbucks on property?
Thanks!


----------



## carlbarry

JustAKid said:


> I have a few Bonnet Creek questions that may have already been asked, so I appreciate your patience.  2 full, and 1 extensive threads is A LOT to go through.
> 
> 
> 5.  Can anyone tell me the estimated driving time from BC to the different parks, and the level of traffic you encountered on an early morning/end of the night run?
> 
> Thanks very much for your time and any information you are able to pass on.



It should not take more than 15 minutes to any park.  But don't forget, for Magic Kingdom that is the parking lot.


----------



## MRYPPNS

I just found this website with lots of photos of Bonnet Creek.  (They look to be a couple years old)

http://www.oyster.com/orlando/hotels/wyndhamvr-bonnet-creek-resort/photos/


----------



## shopn24seven

Those are AWESOME pix. I have never seen that site before, but Inwill remember it.


----------



## Fundytrail

MRYPPNS said:


> I just found this website with lots of photos of Bonnet Creek.  (They look to be a couple years old)
> 
> http://www.oyster.com/orlando/hotels/wyndhamvr-bonnet-creek-resort/photos/



Great, Thanks! The best pictures I have seen to date of a one bedroom unit


----------



## usmcwife1

I was wondering (and I apologize if this was answered, I tried to look but didn't find the answer) are most reservations 7 nights (running sat-sat, sun-sun etc) or could an 8 night be done? I ask because we are trying to decide between onsite and returning to WBC and would like to do a sat-sun rental but wasn't sure if it was possible. Otherwise I suppose we could do a split stay... ??


----------



## NHDisneyFan

usmcwife1 said:


> I was wondering (and I apologize if this was answered, I tried to look but didn't find the answer) are most reservations 7 nights (running sat-sat, sun-sun etc) or could an 8 night be done? I ask because we are trying to decide between onsite and returning to WBC and would like to do a sat-sun rental but wasn't sure if it was possible. Otherwise I suppose we could do a split stay... ??


We are staying 8 nights, this Fri through next Saturday. They get booked as 4+4 or 6+2 nights.


----------



## usmcwife1

NHDisneyFan said:


> We are staying 8 nights, this Fri through next Saturday. They get booked as 4+4 or 6+2 nights.



Thank you! I wasn't sure how it worked since some timeshares I've inquired about said they rent full week slots only.


----------



## apennel

NHDisneyFan said:


> We are staying 8 nights, this Fri through next Saturday. They get booked as 4+4 or 6+2 nights.



We are staying 8 nights in June.  I requested several quotes, and all of the quotes I received back said 8 night reservations were not a problem.


----------



## mmdis

I just wanted to give a thanks to all who answered my questions on Bonnet Creek. We got back from our stay 8-18th. LOVED IT.

We got there around noon and had to wait around a hour for our room.  Bell services took our Costco items and stored them. It was very efficient.

I had asked for building 3 since I thought my kids would like the mini golf and the blue slide  and they said there are no 1 bed rooms  since they were remolding building 3.

We got a 3rd floor pool facing in building 1. Loved it. There is always parking in building one and my kids loved to go down to the activity center.  We swam mostly in the building one pool but made the trip around a couple days to hit both slide pools. The boys played mini golf a couple of times and since they needed to check out the clubs from building one it was perfect.

I totally agree with the previous posters that there is no reason for the size limit on the pirate slide.   We watched several people very upset. My one son is very friendly and befriended all the activities people They said it is because smaller kids can get turned on their stomach in the tube.

Our room was very quiet. One night we did have a very loud screaming family in the pool till midnight.  They were happy laughter sreams but at 11:30 I called and asked if even thoe the pool was open they could be screaming and they said no it was quiet right away after that. 

There was a line at the parking desk so I of course skipped it and never had a issue the gate in uses the room key. They did call once on the phone and I forgot to not answer it but I told them we didn't have free time and were not interested. 

All and All we loved our stay, loved the location loved the room.   We would love to go back.


----------



## DSLRuser

We are Friday to Friday or 7 nights


----------



## JustAKid

Can anyone tell me what the pool hours are?


----------



## aubriee

usmcwife1 said:


> I was wondering (and I apologize if this was answered, I tried to look but didn't find the answer) are most reservations 7 nights (running sat-sat, sun-sun etc) or could an 8 night be done? I ask because we are trying to decide between onsite and returning to WBC and would like to do a sat-sun rental but wasn't sure if it was possible. Otherwise I suppose we could do a split stay... ??



We are there May 10th-20th, so ten nights (Friday-Monday).  We are booked through Vacation Strategies, but did get quotes from Farrells, Vacation Upgrades, and a person on VRBO.  None said the odd number of nights would be a problem and had no problem giving us quotes for all ten nights.


----------



## ampc3

mmdis said:


> I just wanted to give a thanks to all who answered my questions on Bonnet Creek. We got back from our stay 8-18th. LOVED IT.
> 
> We got there around noon and had to wait around a hour for our room.  Bell services took our Costco items and stored them. It was very efficient.
> 
> I had asked for building 3 since I thought my kids would like the mini golf and the blue slide  and they said there are no 1 bed rooms  since they were remolding building 3.
> 
> We got a 3rd floor pool facing in building 1. Loved it. There is always parking in building one and my kids loved to go down to the activity center.  We swam mostly in the building one pool but made the trip around a couple days to hit both slide pools. The boys played mini golf a couple of times and since they needed to check out the clubs from building one it was perfect.
> 
> I totally agree with the previous posters that there is no reason for the size limit on the pirate slide.   We watched several people very upset. My one son is very friendly and befriended all the activities people They said it is because smaller kids can get turned on their stomach in the tube.
> 
> Our room was very quiet. One night we did have a very loud screaming family in the pool till midnight.  They were happy laughter sreams but at 11:30 I called and asked if even thoe the pool was open they could be screaming and they said no it was quiet right away after that.
> 
> There was a line at the parking desk so I of course skipped it and never had a issue the gate in uses the room key. They did call once on the phone and I forgot to not answer it but I told them we didn't have free time and were not interested.
> 
> All and All we loved our stay, loved the location loved the room.   We would love to go back.



Glad to hear you enjoyed it! Do you remember what the slide height is?? I can't seem to find anything on it... if you went again what tower would you ask for now?


----------



## mmdis

2BoysMom said:


> I was just there last week with my twin 7 year old boys.  The pirate slide has a 48" height requirement.  It doesn't end in a pool (very weird).  My boys have been swimming since infancy, and one of them is in a dive program, but they were not 48" so couldn't do it.
> 
> The blue slide either did not have a height requirement or it was less than 48".  There was a lifeguard at the blue slide.  That one did end up in a pool.  The boys could use that one.



here you go. I pulled this from a different thread.  I don't believe the blue side had any height requirement


----------



## spel

Wondering what time most people have checked in? I saw the recent post of waiting an hour at noon, which sounds reasonable. Anyone else?   Is there a fridge to store groceries in if the room is not available for a few hours?


----------



## DSLRuser

spel said:


> Wondering what time most people have checked in? I saw the recent post of waiting an hour at noon, which sounds reasonable. Anyone else?   Is there a fridge to store groceries in if the room is not available for a few hours?



We always arrive around 11:00am.  In 3 trips, room has become ready at 2,3 and 4.


----------



## mmdis

JustAKid said:


> Can anyone tell me what the pool hours are?



I know they close at midnight but the waterslides close at 5.


----------



## mmdis

spel said:


> Wondering what time most people have checked in? I saw the recent post of waiting an hour at noon, which sounds reasonable. Anyone else?   Is there a fridge to store groceries in if the room is not available for a few hours?



Yes Bell services has a large fridge and freezer and had a very effecient system for keeping track of your items.


----------



## Mommyof3inVA

Someone had mentioned in a previous comment that the pool bar had a great krispy kreme burger--I searched online and found the location and info! So I thought I would share the link to the menu at the "Back Bay Pool Bar": 

http://www.wyndham.com/us-en/property/MCOGR/PDF/Back-Bay-Pool-Bar-6-23-12-version-1.pdf


----------



## erineab

I know tower/room requests are usually a crap shoot, but if I had the choice I would prefer a pool or lake view unit over a fireworks view (lake and pool can be enjoyed all the time, while fireworks have a very limited window of enjoyment).  I have somewhere in this thread that there is a fireworks viewing room for guests.  Has anyone tried this?  Is there seating available?  How busy is it usually?


----------



## manhattanman

erineab said:


> I know tower/room requests are usually a crap shoot, but if I had the choice I would prefer a pool or lake view unit over a fireworks view (lake and pool can be enjoyed all the time, while fireworks have a very limited window of enjoyment).  I have somewhere in this thread that there is a fireworks viewing room for guests.  Has anyone tried this?  Is there seating available?  How busy is it usually?



  If you can get a high floor on tower three you can get both.  Yes the other towers partially obstruct some of the low flying pyrotechnics but I saw the ones at epcot from the top floor of tower three right outside the elevators.

  the balcony of our room faced the parking lot, I think the only time we ever went on the balcony was to see if the wifi strength was any better.  I was super excited about trying to get a fireworks view and was initially dissapointed in the room we go but it ended up being a blessing a the kids like the pool right outside of tower three ( with the blue twisty slide the best) and the bar/restaurant there was pretty good.


----------



## Spanky

We have watched the fireworks from the 4 bedroom suite on the top floor of the Torre de la Tierra building - the unit is the one that they show to folks when doing the timeshare tour. It has chairs and chaise lounges on the porch. There were several families the night we went up.


----------



## cocoabean1

Do all towers have viewing areas on the roof?  
If not what towers do have the viewing areas?


----------



## manhattanman

cocoabean1 said:


> Do all towers have viewing areas on the roof?
> If not what towers do have the viewing areas?



  I think that there is a specific room to watch the fireworks but I dont know what tower it is in.  If your question was to me, where I watched the epcot fireworks was not so much a room but the window on the top floor of tower three.  I was not the only one to watch them from there but it is not a dedicated  room


----------



## Chelley00

There's a room in the main building.  When we checked in the parking pass lady told us we could watch from there.


----------



## cincyfab

can anyone tell me what we need to bring/not bring? For example, laundry soap, dish soap, towels, etc. Thanks!!


----------



## disneyfreak7

Spanky said:


> We have watched the fireworks from the 4 bedroom suite on the top floor of the Torre de la Tierra building - the unit is the one that they show to folks when doing the timeshare tour. It has chairs and chaise lounges on the porch. There were several families the night we went up.



Is this unit left opened or do we have to ask to watch fireworks from here?


----------



## manhattanman

cincyfab said:


> can anyone tell me what we need to bring/not bring? For example, laundry soap, dish soap, towels, etc. Thanks!!



Towels, no.  Pods were useful but we bought them in Orlando.  The dishwater soap was okay but we did not cook much.  I'd say tall kitchen bags would be worth getting, we didn't get a lot of them and they make passable dirty clothes hampers.  We brought shampoo/conditioner they had some but they were pretty small.

  We bought coffee filters with coffee but never ended up using the bought filters.  

  You can get towels at the pools ( signed to your room) I was super concerned about returning them but it was easy peasy.


----------



## spel

Is there a laundry basket in the unit?


----------



## skateshome

spel said:


> Is there a laundry basket in the unit?



Sorry but I've got to ask.......laundry basket?  Really?

To answer the question. No.  
Does this mean you will be bringing a laundry basket with you I when you travel?  Flying or driving?  
This one has me


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

spel said:


> Is there a laundry basket in the unit?



No laundry basket in the unit. I always bring one of those pop open laundry baskets. They fold perfectly flat and slid right in the front of my suitcase. I keep it in the bathroom and everyone puts their dirty clothes in it. Its much better than stacking them on the floor. I do at least one load of laundry a day and it comes in super handy.


----------



## Janet Hill

skateshome said:


> Sorry but I've got to ask.......laundry basket?  Really?
> 
> To answer the question. No.
> Does this mean you will be bringing a laundry basket with you I when you travel?  Flying or driving?
> This one has me



Some timeshares have them.

We always drive so (many people make fun of me for this), I just pack in laundry baskets.  So much easier.  I wash everthing before we leave and when we get home we just put the clothes away.

Oh and no dark little crevices for bed bugs to hang out in.


----------



## westcoastgal

So I received an email from Farrell's Vacations this morning that Wyndham Bonnet Creek is implementing a $5 per person per day fee for the shuttle instead of $12 per unit. It is charged for each person age 3 and up. As we are traveling with one 3 year old, one 4 year old and 2 adults, that means $20 for us. That raises it quite a bit. I wasn't too pleased with $12 per day and the $5 per person is even worse.


----------



## Chelley00

spel said:


> Is there a laundry basket in the unit?



No.  We used the washer as our "laundry hamper".  When it got full, we ran it


----------



## Arkum

westcoastgal said:
			
		

> So I received an email from Farrell's Vacations this morning that Wyndham Bonnet Creek is implementing a $5 per person per day fee for the shuttle instead of $12 per unit. It is charged for each person age 3 and up. As we are traveling with one 3 year old, one 4 year old and 2 adults, that means $20 for us. That raises it quite a bit. I wasn't too pleased with $12 per day and the $5 per person is even worse.



That's the same situation we are in.  Rent a car.  It's cheaper.  Dollar right now has a week long full size vehicle for $100 plus taxes for May.  It would cost us $128 to ride the shuttle to the hotel.  $14/day parking will actually save money.  I doubt they will have many that will use that service at that price.


----------



## Cynt

Arkum said:


> That's the same situation we are in.  Rent a car.  It's cheaper.  Dollar right now has a week long full size vehicle for $100 plus taxes for May.  It would cost us $128 to ride the shuttle to the hotel.  $14/day parking will actually save money.  I doubt they will have many that will use that service at that price.



Thank you for posting the Dollar deal for May. I hadn't checked this week. WAAA HOOO!!!   We were renting a minivan and car. We're renting two full size cars. I just saved $208.


----------



## Arkum

Cynt said:
			
		

> Thank you for posting the Dollar deal for May. I hadn't checked this week. WAAA HOOO!!!   We were renting a minivan and car. We're renting two full size cars. I just saved $208.



Glad to help!


----------



## DCTooTall

westcoastgal said:


> So I received an email from Farrell's Vacations this morning that Wyndham Bonnet Creek is implementing a $5 per person per day fee for the shuttle instead of $12 per unit. It is charged for each person age 3 and up. As we are traveling with one 3 year old, one 4 year old and 2 adults, that means $20 for us. That raises it quite a bit. I wasn't too pleased with $12 per day and the $5 per person is even worse.



I file this under the "be careful what you wish for..." banner.   People were complaining about how the flat $12/per day fee per unit for the shuttles wasn't 'fair' because not everyone uses the shuttle...   or how it made it more expensive per person for a 1bdrm unit vs. a 2, 3, or 4bdrm unit....  So the resort changed the plan to be more fair and only charge those using the service.


That being said....   I've always preferred to just rent a car and drive anyways.  It makes things much easier,   and when you factor in not only the new daily shuttle charges as well as the airport transportation,    it just makes more sense.

Depending upon how long your trip is,  It might also be worth looking into getting at least one person in your group an annual pass at Disney.  It'll give you free parking (save the $14/day parking fee at the parks),   as well as some other perks like discounts in the shops and some tableservice places.


----------



## sharadoc

DCTooTall said:


> ......  Depending upon how long your trip is,  It might also be worth looking into getting at least one person in your group an annual pass at Disney.  It'll give you free parking (save the $14/day parking fee at the parks),   as well as some other perks like discounts in the shops and some tableservice places.



I'll second the annual pass suggestion. We are going for 10 days, so if we choose to drive and park every day, we'd be spending $140 on parking alone, and the upgrade from one 10 day ticket to an AP would be close to $200. The AP also gets you shopping discounts and some restaurant discounts where you don't need to buy a TIW card. 

We can get 10% off for lunch at a few Epcot restaurants, Earl of Sandwich for the fantastic Holiday sandwich, and all day at other resort restaurants so we feel we'll use up the $200 extra cost and then some.


----------



## Familytradition

So if i'm understanding all this.....BC will only charge you if you actually use their shuttle now ?


----------



## DCTooTall

Familytradition said:


> So if i'm understanding all this.....BC will only charge you if you actually use their shuttle now ?



From the information available so far,   correct.

  The new fees start on March 1st,   so we'll be able to get some first hand reports on how it works in practice starting next week.


----------



## erineab

A question about the wireless internet......it seems to me people have mentioned in the past that it is quite spotty.  Is this still the case and, if so, is there wired internet access available in the units that is more reliable?


----------



## DCTooTall

erineab said:


> A question about the wireless internet......it seems to me people have mentioned in the past that it is quite spotty.  Is this still the case and, if so, is there wired internet access available in the units that is more reliable?



Yes, there is a wired connection in all the units.   The resort-wide Wifi is a relatively new thing at the resort.  Prior to this all rooms had internet access via a connection on the back of the IP-Phone on the kitchen counter/Breakfast Bar.    When the Wifi was added they did not remove the wired connections.


----------



## spel

That is very helpful- thank you!

QUOTE="SYDCOLEMOM"]

No laundry basket in the unit. I always bring one of those pop open laundry baskets. They fold perfectly flat and slid right in the front of my suitcase. I keep it in the bathroom and everyone puts their dirty clothes in it. Its much better than stacking them on the floor. I do at least one load of laundry a day and it comes in super handy.[/QUOTE]


----------



## spel

skateshome said:
			
		

> Sorry but I've got to ask.......laundry basket?  Really?
> 
> To answer the question. No.
> Does this mean you will be bringing a laundry basket with you I when you travel?  Flying or driving?
> This one has me



Your response was condascending & utterly obnoxious. Next time, save the attitude, skateshome.  FYI, the last condo/timeshare we stayed in supplied a laundry basket in unit. It was very useful as we did laundry a few times. Since BC does not provide one, I will bring a pop-up hamper, as another kind, helpful person here recommended in their post. That way, the bathroom floor is not covered in dirty  laundry.  Really.


----------



## tammyroo

westcoastgal said:


> So I received an email from Farrell's Vacations this morning that Wyndham Bonnet Creek is implementing a $5 per person per day fee for the shuttle instead of $12 per unit. It is charged for each person age 3 and up. As we are traveling with one 3 year old, one 4 year old and 2 adults, that means $20 for us. That raises it quite a bit. I wasn't too pleased with $12 per day and the $5 per person is even worse.



So, I am confused.  Originally, I thought all non-owners were going to be charged the $12 a day fee whether or not you used transportation.  So, does this mean that if you aren't an owner and rent a car you won't be charged the fee if you don't use it?  How will they know?  The $20/day for our family would be a deal breaker in whether or not we use their transportation.


----------



## skateshome

spel said:


> Your response was condascending & utterly obnoxious. ly.



Agreed 100%.  I apologize.
But I still think it's absolutely hilarious.  
:cheers


----------



## westcoastgal

tammyroo said:


> So, I am confused.  Originally, I thought all non-owners were going to be charged the $12 a day fee whether or not you used transportation.  So, does this mean that if you aren't an owner and rent a car you won't be charged the fee if you don't use it?  How will they know?  The $20/day for our family would be a deal breaker in whether or not we use their transportation.




I called the resort directly and spoke to a supervisor and to Vacation Strategies, VacationUpgrades and owners on VRBO. Here's the deal- it is a case of be careful of what you wish for. Apparently there were many complaints from owners that it wasn't fair to charge $12 per unit as those in 2/3/4 bdrms vs 1 bdrms got a better deal. In a 1 bdrm there may be 2 people but in a 3 bdrm 10 people but all paid only $12/unit not person. Therefore, the decision was made to scrap the $12 and only charge those actually using the shuttle by person, the fee for ages 3&up is $5/person for each day you use the shuttle. If you don't pay, how will they know? You have to go to guest services and pay for the shuttle and get proof of payment. There will be a ticket, stamp or something. Details are being ironed out. 
This is the final decision. Therefore, if you are a family of 4 and not renting a car, prepare to pay $20/day for transportation. If you rent a car, add $14/day parking plus car rental. It's all aggravating. However, most resorts charge a fee if you use their shuttles or not so at least this is more fair. $5/person is high though. There should be a discount for using it for a week. 
Even with the $140 extra per week, I still think Bonnet Creek is a great deal for what you get and price.
I also received a copy of the email sent to owners indicating this change. I think some owners haven't been updated or haven't checked.

On another note, thanks to suggesting VacationStrategies. They havd been great. As our VacationUpgrades actually. Very fair.


----------



## tammyroo

Thanks for the thorough answer.
I checked with Vacation Strategies earlier and they had confirmed the change.
I guess we'll be renting a car.


----------



## DSLRuser

DCTooTall said:


> Yes, there is a wired connection in all the units.   The resort-wide Wifi is a relatively new thing at the resort.  Prior to this all rooms had internet access via a connection on the back of the IP-Phone on the kitchen counter/Breakfast Bar.    When the Wifi was added they did not remove the wired connections.



Just make sure your computer is set up correctly to be plugging into the back of the phone for wired internet.

When you do this, you join the entire sub net for your building.

Our last trip, my daughter and i sat for hours going through people computers that had sharing still turned on like they were at home.

some people had some nice vacation photos, some did not.

seriously, not trying to be a creep.  but when you plug in like that, all of your public or shared drives are free for the browsing.


----------



## westcoastgal

tammyroo said:


> Thanks for the thorough answer.
> I checked with Vacation Strategies earlier and they had confirmed the change.
> I guess we'll be renting a car.




It's finally on the Wyndham Bonnet Creek website too:

 Shuttle To Walt Disney World ® Resort: Effective March 1, 2013 each guest at Wyndham Bonnet Creek utilizing the transportation shuttle to a Disney theme park or Downtown Disney will need a ticket to board the bus. Tickets will be sold at the resort for $5 per person per round trip for any Wyndham Bonnet Creek guest wanting to use this service. Children three years of age and under will be complimentary.


Tammy, where do you plan to rent a car from? We are going in the last week of September and I'm finding that rentals from the airport are really expensive. I may as well have stayed at a DW resort or rented DVC points if paying $600 for a rental car.


----------



## westcoastgal

As mentioned in my previous posts, we are going to DW for the first time in late September. I am traveling with my 4 year old, my friend and her son, aged 3. We will be 2 moms and our kids as we are both widows. 
I have been researching and planning this trip for a couple of months seriously now and at first the plan was to stay at a Disney property. However, as we are friends with little kids and not family,we decided to save our friendship by staying in separate rooms. At Disney, this would cost us a fortune. Then we looked at renting DVC points and 2 rent 2 studios at AK, the cheapest we found (without waiting til within 60 days) was $950 each approx. 
After much thought and this wonderful forum, we decided on Wyndham Bonnet Creek. My friend and I are meeting for dinner this weekend to discuss everything and should be finalizing our booking on Saturday or Sunday for a 2 bdrm. The 2 bdrm at Wyndham will be the same as 1 studio at AKV.
Now, I have friends and acquaintances who have gone before or who are going this year and all insist the only way to go is to stay at a DW property. I understand their rationale but am not completely swayed. I personally, could probably afford the Disney property but as a single mom, prefer to be wise with my money and think the savings can be put elsewhere. I also know my friend is watching her spending, rightfully so. 
However, the opinions of these other people, is making my friend question our choice and she worries that our kids won't get as great a Disney experience as those staying onsite. She is willing to use credit cards in order to finance the extra for the trip. If she chooses to do this, I will go along with it as well but don't know if it's worth it to do so. I don't know when I will be able to afford DW again with my daughter and want her to have an amazing time and yes, I'll be corny, "magical" experience. However, can't we do that staying at the Wyndham?
This leads me to my question - if you could afford to stay at a Disney owned property, had a 4 year old and it was your first time to DW, would you stay at a DW property (value or DVC) or is the Wyndham fine?
The main concerns seem to be the shuttle times, travel time back and forth from the parks, being able to get back in the late afternoon if the kids need a break/nap and to the parks again and the access to non Disney restaurants, grocery store and Walmart. We don't plan to do other parks like Legoland or SeaWorld on this visit. We do want to check out outlet shopping and International Drive one day (our off day from Disney).
I thought that staying at the Wyndham was pretty much like staying at a DW owned property without the price. Can you get any closer? The access to outside stores and restaurants is the same as that of a DW hotel, is it not?
I apologize for the length of this post and if the questions have been asked before. I have read many pages of this thread and the other "We love WBC" but even I can't read all 300 pages. 
I need valid arguments to assure my friend that the WBC is the right choice.
Thanks.


----------



## Upatnoon

westcoastgal said:


> As mentioned in my previous posts, we are going to DW for the first time in late September. I am traveling with my 4 year old, my friend and her son, aged 3. We will be 2 moms and our kids as we are both widows.
> I have been researching and planning this trip for a couple of months seriously now and at first the plan was to stay at a Disney property. However, as we are friends with little kids and not family,we decided to save our friendship by staying in separate rooms. At Disney, this would cost us a fortune. Then we looked at renting DVC points and 2 rent 2 studios at AK, the cheapest we found (without waiting til within 60 days) was $950 each approx.
> After much thought and this wonderful forum, we decided on Wyndham Bonnet Creek. My friend and I are meeting for dinner this weekend to discuss everything and should be finalizing our booking on Saturday or Sunday for a 2 bdrm. The 2 bdrm at Wyndham will be the same as 1 studio at AKV.
> Now, I have friends and acquaintances who have gone before or who are going this year and all insist the only way to go is to stay at a DW property. I understand their rationale but am not completely swayed. I personally, could probably afford the Disney property but as a single mom, prefer to be wise with my money and think the savings can be put elsewhere. I also know my friend is watching her spending, rightfully so.
> However, the opinions of these other people, is making my friend question our choice and she worries that our kids won't get as great a Disney experience as those staying onsite. She is willing to use credit cards in order to finance the extra for the trip. If she chooses to do this, I will go along with it as well but don't know if it's worth it to do so. I don't know when I will be able to afford DW again with my daughter and want her to have an amazing time and yes, I'll be corny, "magical" experience. However, can't we do that staying at the Wyndham?
> This leads me to my question - if you could afford to stay at a Disney owned property, had a 4 year old and it was your first time to DW, would you stay at a DW property (value or DVC) or is the Wyndham fine?
> The main concerns seem to be the shuttle times, travel time back and forth from the parks, being able to get back in the late afternoon if the kids need a break/nap and to the parks again and the access to non Disney restaurants, grocery store and Walmart. We don't plan to do other parks like Legoland or SeaWorld on this visit. We do want to check out outlet shopping and International Drive one day (our off day from Disney).
> I thought that staying at the Wyndham was pretty much like staying at a DW owned property without the price. Can you get any closer? The access to outside stores and restaurants is the same as that of a DW hotel, is it not?
> I apologize for the length of this post and if the questions have been asked before. I have read many pages of this thread and the other "We love WBC" but even I can't read all 300 pages.
> I need valid arguments to assure my friend that the WBC is the right choice.
> Thanks.


I think our kids like going to Bonnet Creek MORE than the Disney parks.

 Be prepared for "I want to go back to Bonnet Creek" after a few hours at the parks. You may not be ready to go back, but your kids may.

We have twin 4-year-olds and our normal day is to hit the parks in the morning, then go back to Bonnet Creek after lunch. After a few hours of downtime, we may or may not go back to the parks in the late afternoon.

At Bonnet Creek, you have plenty of space to relax, thus staying at the resort is a much more pleasurable experience than being crammed in a tiny hotel room.

I've seen weary parents with small kids keeping them at the parks all day. We don't do that. We may not see every attraction, but we have the luxury of making more trips to Disney with the money we save by staying offsite.

If you want access to outside shopping, etc, you really need to have a car. This goes for both on or off property. Bus service is nice, but nothing beats having a car to go exactly where you want to go, when you want go.


----------



## DSLRuser

westcoastgirl

if this is your first trip, or even your first few trips, i would agree that stayiing on property is pretty important.

I think that to truly appreciate all that Bonnet Creek has to offer, you need to know what you are comparing it against.

BUT....

at minimum, that means a Disney Moderate resort or better.

If you budget is limiting you to 2 rooms at the allstar resorts, its a no brainer, the bonnet creek resort will blow away anything you could possibly experience at the value resorts.

Disney values, to me, are motel 6's with a disney paint job.

as you can see by my signature, we have stayed plenty on site, and off site.  While i would agree staying on side does add a little extra magic the trade off in extra costs do not give you the same bang for your buck.

staying off site at a good resort, has other things to offer and you will not notice the difference.

so again my advice is this...if you are thinking about a disney value resort....no question, choose bonnet creek

but if you are thinking moderate or better....i would stay on disney for the 1st trip or two before trying an off site.  

we tend to alternate on vs off now.  soley on saving costs every other trip.


----------



## GinCar

westcoastgal said:


> As mentioned in my previous posts, we are going to DW for the first time in late September. I am traveling with my 4 year old, my friend and her son, aged 3. We will be 2 moms and our kids as we are both widows.
> I have been researching and planning this trip for a couple of months seriously now and at first the plan was to stay at a Disney property. However, as we are friends with little kids and not family,we decided to save our friendship by staying in separate rooms. At Disney, this would cost us a fortune. Then we looked at renting DVC points and 2 rent 2 studios at AK, the cheapest we found (without waiting til within 60 days) was $950 each approx.
> After much thought and this wonderful forum, we decided on Wyndham Bonnet Creek. My friend and I are meeting for dinner this weekend to discuss everything and should be finalizing our booking on Saturday or Sunday for a 2 bdrm. The 2 bdrm at Wyndham will be the same as 1 studio at AKV.
> Now, I have friends and acquaintances who have gone before or who are going this year and all insist the only way to go is to stay at a DW property. I understand their rationale but am not completely swayed. I personally, could probably afford the Disney property but as a single mom, prefer to be wise with my money and think the savings can be put elsewhere. I also know my friend is watching her spending, rightfully so.
> However, the opinions of these other people, is making my friend question our choice and she worries that our kids won't get as great a Disney experience as those staying onsite. She is willing to use credit cards in order to finance the extra for the trip. If she chooses to do this, I will go along with it as well but don't know if it's worth it to do so. I don't know when I will be able to afford DW again with my daughter and want her to have an amazing time and yes, I'll be corny, "magical" experience. However, can't we do that staying at the Wyndham?
> This leads me to my question - if you could afford to stay at a Disney owned property, had a 4 year old and it was your first time to DW, would you stay at a DW property (value or DVC) or is the Wyndham fine?
> The main concerns seem to be the shuttle times, travel time back and forth from the parks, being able to get back in the late afternoon if the kids need a break/nap and to the parks again and the access to non Disney restaurants, grocery store and Walmart. We don't plan to do other parks like Legoland or SeaWorld on this visit. We do want to check out outlet shopping and International Drive one day (our off day from Disney).
> I thought that staying at the Wyndham was pretty much like staying at a DW owned property without the price. Can you get any closer? The access to outside stores and restaurants is the same as that of a DW hotel, is it not?
> I apologize for the length of this post and if the questions have been asked before. I have read many pages of this thread and the other "We love WBC" but even I can't read all 300 pages.
> I need valid arguments to assure my friend that the WBC is the right choice.
> Thanks.



I would think staying on property would be better. I have traveled with another mom and child and it worked out fine.  
We were really not in the room very much- but we also did "our own thing". We had all of our meals together, but if my DD needed a nap or wanted to ride a different ride- we just met up later.
We enjoyed the safety and not renting a car. We stayed in a Moderate. I would also suggest 2 values- connected. 
With that said- my next trip (Bonnet Creek) will be my first staying offsite. I might have a different opinion when I get back!
Whatever you decide will be great as long you both go in with great attitudes, not expect to do everything. Good Luck!


----------



## wgeo

Westcoastgirl

We only have the experience of staying off site - but I will tell you that my kids had the time of their lives.  Staying off site did not take away any of the Magic for us.  There are so many amazing things about a Disney vacation, and coming back to a space where everyone had enough space to not be tripping over each other all the time was great.  You get a lot of "people" time at the parks so having space when you are done for the day, especially if you are traveling with another family - would be important to me.

Bonnet Creek is on Disney property - we did rent a car and are glad we did.  It was very easy getting back and forth to the parks and downtown disney and allowed us to go out to Walmart and down to Lego land when we wanted.

Your trip will be whatever you make it.  You will/can have an amazing trip filled with Disney magic on site or off site, so pick the one that you want and enjoy.

Gina


----------



## DSLRuser

wgeo said:


> Westcoastgirl
> 
> Bonnet Creek is on Disney property - we did rent a car and are glad we did.  It was very easy getting back and forth to the parks and downtown disney and allowed us to go out to Walmart and down to Lego land when we wanted.
> .....................
> Your trip will be whatever you make it.  You will/can have an amazing trip filled with Disney magic on site or off site, so pick the one that you want and enjoy.
> 
> Gina



I think you are splitting hairs on point #1....yes BC is technically "on property owned by disney" but it is not in the disney transportation system.  to me, thats the #1 bennifit to staying at a disney hotel.  park the car for a week and forget about it.

I totally agree on your second point.  your vacation will be what ever you make of it.  dont stress on the on vs off choice...go with your gut and dont look back.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I would only stay on property if I could stay in a2 bedroom DVC room.   It's so nice to be able to put the kids to bed but stay up past 8pm ourselves.   That's really hard to do in a hotel room or studio.

I've stayed on site and off.  It does not ruin the experience at all staying off site. In fact I think it improved it to be able to take a break from the busyness of it all.


----------



## sharadoc

westcoastgal said:


> It's finally on the Wyndham Bonnet Creek website too:
> 
>  Shuttle To Walt Disney World ® Resort: Effective March 1, 2013 each guest at Wyndham Bonnet Creek utilizing the transportation shuttle to a Disney theme park or Downtown Disney will need a ticket to board the bus. Tickets will be sold at the resort for $5 per person per round trip for any Wyndham Bonnet Creek guest wanting to use this service. Children three years of age and under will be complimentary.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> So, if I'm reading this correctly, if you plan to go back to your room in the afternoon and back out in the evening, you have to pay for another $5.00 round trip ticket. I suspect those buses will be really empty! For a family of 4, a rental car plus parking suddenly looks like a good value.


----------



## DCTooTall

westcoastgal said:


> As mentioned in my previous posts, we are going to DW for the first time in late September. I am traveling with my 4 year old, my friend and her son, aged 3. We will be 2 moms and our kids as we are both widows.
> I have been researching and planning this trip for a couple of months seriously now and at first the plan was to stay at a Disney property. However, as we are friends with little kids and not family,we decided to save our friendship by staying in separate rooms. At Disney, this would cost us a fortune. Then we looked at renting DVC points and 2 rent 2 studios at AK, the cheapest we found (without waiting til within 60 days) was $950 each approx.
> After much thought and this wonderful forum, we decided on Wyndham Bonnet Creek. My friend and I are meeting for dinner this weekend to discuss everything and should be finalizing our booking on Saturday or Sunday for a 2 bdrm. The 2 bdrm at Wyndham will be the same as 1 studio at AKV.
> Now, I have friends and acquaintances who have gone before or who are going this year and all insist the only way to go is to stay at a DW property. I understand their rationale but am not completely swayed. I personally, could probably afford the Disney property but as a single mom, prefer to be wise with my money and think the savings can be put elsewhere. I also know my friend is watching her spending, rightfully so.
> However, the opinions of these other people, is making my friend question our choice and she worries that our kids won't get as great a Disney experience as those staying onsite. She is willing to use credit cards in order to finance the extra for the trip. If she chooses to do this, I will go along with it as well but don't know if it's worth it to do so. I don't know when I will be able to afford DW again with my daughter and want her to have an amazing time and yes, I'll be corny, "magical" experience. However, can't we do that staying at the Wyndham?
> This leads me to my question - if you could afford to stay at a Disney owned property, had a 4 year old and it was your first time to DW, would you stay at a DW property (value or DVC) or is the Wyndham fine?
> The main concerns seem to be the shuttle times, travel time back and forth from the parks, being able to get back in the late afternoon if the kids need a break/nap and to the parks again and the access to non Disney restaurants, grocery store and Walmart. We don't plan to do other parks like Legoland or SeaWorld on this visit. We do want to check out outlet shopping and International Drive one day (our off day from Disney).
> I thought that staying at the Wyndham was pretty much like staying at a DW owned property without the price. Can you get any closer? The access to outside stores and restaurants is the same as that of a DW hotel, is it not?
> I apologize for the length of this post and if the questions have been asked before. I have read many pages of this thread and the other "We love WBC" but even I can't read all 300 pages.
> I need valid arguments to assure my friend that the WBC is the right choice.
> Thanks.



  Honestly,  I'm gonna have it say it really depends on how you plan to vacation?     The most important bit is,  "Are you planning on spending almost every chance you get at the parks?"    If so,   Any 'magic' or perceived advantages of staying at an onsite disney resort start to become missed points.    If your only time at the resort is spent in your room sleeping or getting ready in the AM,   then the theming of the onsite resorts really isn't going to be worth the extra $$$.

 If you are staying at WBC,  I'd probably recommend renting a car just to make the trips to/from the resort easier (and cheaper with the new shuttle fee)...  plus it'll give you the ability to head offsite to restaurants, walmart,  or even a grocery store if you want to get some milk/cereal so you can feed the kids breakfast in the room before heading to the parks.

If you do decide to look at onsite, you might also want to check the pricing for a 2bdrm villa rental at DVC since you'd be able to share the room similar to at WBC,  and it may be cheaper than 2 studios.   I'm also not sure what the Swan/Dolphin pricing may look like for your dates,   so it might be worth looking into as well.   They are more of a true Deluxe level accomodation that is located in the EPCOT Resort area (almost between the Yacht Club and Boardwalk) and get the onsite transportation benefits of an onsite resort ( no magic express though)...  but since they aren't run by Disney you can sometimes save money...   at the very least,  earn or redeem hotel reward points used outside the Disney bubble.




DSLRuser said:


> I think you are splitting hairs on point #1....yes BC is technically "on property owned by disney" but it is not in the disney transportation system.  to me, thats the #1 bennifit to staying at a disney hotel.  park the car for a week and forget about it.
> 
> I totally agree on your second point.  your vacation will be what ever you make of it.  dont stress on the on vs off choice...go with your gut and dont look back.



FWIW....   BC actually isn't technically "on property owned by Disney".    It's actually on a small patch of land (along with the Hilton/Waldorf and the golf Course) that Disney didn't buy but ended up surrounded by 3 sides by Disney.   Because of I-4 and an interchange since built on the 4th side,   This patch of property is now effectively landlocked and can only be accessed from Disney Property, resulting in the mistaken assumption by many people that it's actually on Disney Property.  (A mis-perception actually helped by the lying Wyndham sales weasles).    There is actually an interesting article posted a few years ago on yesterdayland about the Bonnet Creek property's history.


----------



## ::danielle::

westcoastgal said:
			
		

> As mentioned in my previous posts, we are going to DW for the first time in late September. I am traveling with my 4 year old, my friend and her son, aged 3. We will be 2 moms and our kids as we are both widows.
> I have been researching and planning this trip for a couple of months seriously now and at first the plan was to stay at a Disney property. However, as we are friends with little kids and not family,we decided to save our friendship by staying in separate rooms. At Disney, this would cost us a fortune. Then we looked at renting DVC points and 2 rent 2 studios at AK, the cheapest we found (without waiting til within 60 days) was $950 each approx.
> After much thought and this wonderful forum, we decided on Wyndham Bonnet Creek. My friend and I are meeting for dinner this weekend to discuss everything and should be finalizing our booking on Saturday or Sunday for a 2 bdrm. The 2 bdrm at Wyndham will be the same as 1 studio at AKV.
> Now, I have friends and acquaintances who have gone before or who are going this year and all insist the only way to go is to stay at a DW property. I understand their rationale but am not completely swayed. I personally, could probably afford the Disney property but as a single mom, prefer to be wise with my money and think the savings can be put elsewhere. I also know my friend is watching her spending, rightfully so.
> However, the opinions of these other people, is making my friend question our choice and she worries that our kids won't get as great a Disney experience as those staying onsite. She is willing to use credit cards in order to finance the extra for the trip. If she chooses to do this, I will go along with it as well but don't know if it's worth it to do so. I don't know when I will be able to afford DW again with my daughter and want her to have an amazing time and yes, I'll be corny, "magical" experience. However, can't we do that staying at the Wyndham?
> This leads me to my question - if you could afford to stay at a Disney owned property, had a 4 year old and it was your first time to DW, would you stay at a DW property (value or DVC) or is the Wyndham fine?
> The main concerns seem to be the shuttle times, travel time back and forth from the parks, being able to get back in the late afternoon if the kids need a break/nap and to the parks again and the access to non Disney restaurants, grocery store and Walmart. We don't plan to do other parks like Legoland or SeaWorld on this visit. We do want to check out outlet shopping and International Drive one day (our off day from Disney).
> I thought that staying at the Wyndham was pretty much like staying at a DW owned property without the price. Can you get any closer? The access to outside stores and restaurants is the same as that of a DW hotel, is it not?
> I apologize for the length of this post and if the questions have been asked before. I have read many pages of this thread and the other "We love WBC" but even I can't read all 300 pages.
> I need valid arguments to assure my friend that the WBC is the right choice.
> Thanks.



If you are looking for reasons to justify staying at WBC instead of on-site, I believe you already know the benefits:

1. Price
2. Space
3. Location

Having said that, I would encourage you to keep a few things in mind. 

Firstly, the kids are young enough that they are not going to remember where you stay so the choice should be about what works best for you guys. 

Secondly, the resort is gorgeous. However, it's nothing unique or special. The theming is generic upscale Mediterranean. It could just as easily be located in Vegas, Palm Springs, or Mexico. It happens to be located within the boundaries of Disney. Staying at AKL will be a unique experience. The kids won't remember but you will. 

Lastly, the busses can be a pain in the rear, especially if traveling with kids who need naps. They take a big break in the middle of the day. We felt like we had to constantly keep on top of the time in the mornings to make sure we didn't miss the last one before the break. In the off season they come less frequently. We were always rushing out the door in the morning (you know how kids always need to potty right as you're walking out) and if we missed the bus by 1 minute it would be 30-40 long minutes before the next one (Disney buses run every 15 I believe).  For most people it's not a big deal. But when you're worried about catching the last shuttle before the afternoon break, 30 minutes is a lot of wasted time.


----------



## carlbarry

DCTooTall said:


> (A mis-perception actually helped by the lying Wyndham sales weasles).


Holy cow!  They'd really do that????


----------



## canadadoug

I'm having trouble finding availability at BC in April. I contacted the main 3 companies that are recommended on this board and none of them have inventory. Any ideas?


----------



## DCTooTall

canadadoug said:


> I'm having trouble finding availability at BC in April. I contacted the main 3 companies that are recommended on this board and none of them have inventory. Any ideas?



Depending when in April,  Because of Spring breaks and Easter,   The resort could very likely have no availability due to it's extreme popularity and the fact April is within the 60 day window when discounts start becoming available.

  At this point,  you may need to start looking on places like Ebay to see if you can find someone trying to rent out and existing reservation that contains your dates and see if you can find something.


----------



## canadadoug

I'm looking mod-April, after the big Easter rush. I was surprised to find nothing left.


----------



## Arkum

I booked last week for May 4 and was told there were only 2 units left then.  Sounds like they sell out well before the 60 day mark.  I'm thinking you may have to do eBay.


----------



## ZachnElli

DSLRuser said:


> Just make sure your computer is set up correctly to be plugging into the back of the phone for wired internet.
> 
> When you do this, you join the entire sub net for your building.
> 
> Our last trip, my daughter and i sat for hours going through people computers that had sharing still turned on like they were at home.
> 
> some people had some nice vacation photos, some did not.
> 
> seriously, not trying to be a creep.  but when you plug in like that, all of your public or shared drives are free for the browsing.



Uh, WOW. Aren't you a real gem!


----------



## Cheesehead9

We're staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time in 3 weeks.  Does anyone know if they do poolside movies (with an inflatable screen) like a lot of other resorts do?  If so, are there certain nights of the week they show movies?


----------



## westcoastgal

::danielle:: said:


> If you are looking for reasons to justify staying at WBC instead of on-site, I believe you already know the benefits:
> 
> 1. Price
> 2. Space
> 3. Location
> 
> Having said that, I would encourage you to keep a few things in mind.
> 
> Firstly, the kids are young enough that they are not going to remember where you stay so the choice should be about what works best for you guys.
> 
> Secondly, the resort is gorgeous. However, it's nothing unique or special. The theming is generic upscale Mediterranean. It could just as easily be located in Vegas, Palm Springs, or Mexico. It happens to be located within the boundaries of Disney. Staying at AKL will be a unique experience. The kids won't remember but you will.
> 
> Lastly, the busses can be a pain in the rear, especially if traveling with kids who need naps. They take a big break in the middle of the day. We felt like we had to constantly keep on top of the time in the mornings to make sure we didn't miss the last one before the break. In the off season they come less frequently. We were always rushing out the door in the morning (you know how kids always need to potty right as you're walking out) and if we missed the bus by 1 minute it would be 30-40 long minutes before the next one (Disney buses run every 15 I believe).  For most people it's not a big deal. But when you're worried about catching the last shuttle before the afternoon break, 30 minutes is a lot of wasted time.




The price of a 2 bdrm at any DVC is much more than 2 studios. In fact, a 1 bdrm can be more than 2 studios. This I am positive of and have done a lot of research as well as speaking to DVC owners&brokers. 
We are definitely renting a car and found decent prices through Costco travel. Canadians can book cars but not vacation packages. We don't want to take car seats from home but now will need them. I thought of buying boosters with backs from Walmart as they're $35 but then how we do we drive from the airport? Taking a shuttle like Mears, is silly as it's $80 for us. We may end up taking carseats afterall.
Does it matter if we pay $15 day for shuttle or $14 to park in DW plus rental car fee? If kids 3&under don't pay the $5, one of our kids is free.
I totally agree with the advantage of putting kids to bed&hanging in the living room. When we have travelled previously (with my husband), we always had a one bdrm at least with separate living area and door in between.
I met with my friend and we decided on Wyndham. I am happy with my decision.
My last question concern- Vacation Strategies is giving us the best price by far. However, I spoke to the owner and they try to book your reservation in the 60 day window to save money and offer cheaper rates. I have no issue with them saving money but what if no units are a available at 60 days? I hear that it's been happening with WBC becoming so popular. Often, no units are left. I don't want my reservation compromised.
Does anyone have experience dealing with Vacation Strategies. Another owner, Vacation Upgrades, told me to be wary and although his price is higher, my reservation's safer as he won't cancel&rebook at 60 days. With VS, I get confirmation at 30-60 days before trip, with VU, reservation confirmation is within 2-3 days. VS says not to worry and promises I will be fine. 
I am wary and want to know your experiences. Also, Vacation Strategies doesn't guarantee your booking or reservation in their paperwork. Loophole?


----------



## DSLRuser

ZachnElli said:


> Uh, WOW. Aren't you a real gem!



Uh...yes I am.  That's why I posted this to warn people.

Sorry.  But if you are dumb enough to leave an unlocked computer on a network, people are going to look.

Learn to lock your computers down BEFORE you plug into a public network.


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

DSLRuser said:


> Uh...yes I am.  That's why I posted this to warn people.
> 
> Sorry.  But if you are dumb enough to leave an unlocked computer on a network, people are going to look.
> 
> Learn to lock your computers down BEFORE you plug into a public network.



Im not trying to be snarky BUT just because you are able to do something doesnt mean you should. The people whose pictures you were looking at probably had no idea they had left themselves vulnerable like that. Personally to me thats no different than reading someones mail. Thanks for the warning and reminder that there are creepy nosy people even in the Happiest Place on Earth.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

SYDCOLEMOM said:


> Im not trying to be snarky BUT just because you are able to do something doesnt mean you should. The people whose pictures you were looking at probably had no idea they had left themselves vulnerable like that. Personally to me thats no different than reading someones mail. Thanks for the warning and reminder that there are creepy nosy people even in the Happiest Place on Earth.


 Just because people unknowingly leave themselves vulnerable, it is not OK to take advantage of that. The heads up and reminder of computer security is appreciated, but explaining how you and your child violated these people is troubling. If I leave my front door unlocked, is it OK for you to enter my home? No, it is actually very illegal and my negligence is no excuse.


----------



## infopurposesonly

Can't believe someone would spend several HOURS of their vacation time going through someone else's pictures.  Kind of pathetic, really.


----------



## big303842

DCTooTall said:


> lying Wyndham sales weasles    .


----------



## tammyroo

westcoastgal said:


> It's finally on the Wyndham Bonnet Creek website too:
> 
>  Shuttle To Walt Disney World ® Resort: Effective March 1, 2013 each guest at Wyndham Bonnet Creek utilizing the transportation shuttle to a Disney theme park or Downtown Disney will need a ticket to board the bus. Tickets will be sold at the resort for $5 per person per round trip for any Wyndham Bonnet Creek guest wanting to use this service. Children three years of age and under will be complimentary.
> 
> 
> Tammy, where do you plan to rent a car from? We are going in the last week of September and I'm finding that rentals from the airport are really expensive. I may as well have stayed at a DW resort or rented DVC points if paying $600 for a rental car.



Hey, 
I found a good rate on Dollar for about $174 (including tax and fees) for May.  They were by far the cheapest even with our club memberships like BJs and Costco.
I just put in our travel dates without any codes. The rates popped up and there was an ad for special local rates that I clicked on and it ended up saving about $20-$30.  I think the rate was for $99 for a week.  We have one extra day for $15 plus all the fees and such.
This is about $50 cheaper than going the limo route. That's including the $14/day parking fee for the parks which adds almost $100 more for us.
I know a lot of people have had complaints about Dollar but its not going to ruin my vacation if my car rental is less than stellar.  I just need transportation.


----------



## tammyroo

westcoastgal said:


> As mentioned in my previous posts, we are going to DW for the first time in late September. I am traveling with my 4 year old, my friend and her son, aged 3. We will be 2 moms and our kids as we are both widows.
> I have been researching and planning this trip for a couple of months seriously now and at first the plan was to stay at a Disney property. However, as we are friends with little kids and not family,we decided to save our friendship by staying in separate rooms. At Disney, this would cost us a fortune. Then we looked at renting DVC points and 2 rent 2 studios at AK, the cheapest we found (without waiting til within 60 days) was $950 each approx.
> After much thought and this wonderful forum, we decided on Wyndham Bonnet Creek. My friend and I are meeting for dinner this weekend to discuss everything and should be finalizing our booking on Saturday or Sunday for a 2 bdrm. The 2 bdrm at Wyndham will be the same as 1 studio at AKV.
> Now, I have friends and acquaintances who have gone before or who are going this year and all insist the only way to go is to stay at a DW property. I understand their rationale but am not completely swayed. I personally, could probably afford the Disney property but as a single mom, prefer to be wise with my money and think the savings can be put elsewhere. I also know my friend is watching her spending, rightfully so.
> However, the opinions of these other people, is making my friend question our choice and she worries that our kids won't get as great a Disney experience as those staying onsite. She is willing to use credit cards in order to finance the extra for the trip. If she chooses to do this, I will go along with it as well but don't know if it's worth it to do so. I don't know when I will be able to afford DW again with my daughter and want her to have an amazing time and yes, I'll be corny, "magical" experience. However, can't we do that staying at the Wyndham?
> This leads me to my question - if you could afford to stay at a Disney owned property, had a 4 year old and it was your first time to DW, would you stay at a DW property (value or DVC) or is the Wyndham fine?
> The main concerns seem to be the shuttle times, travel time back and forth from the parks, being able to get back in the late afternoon if the kids need a break/nap and to the parks again and the access to non Disney restaurants, grocery store and Walmart. We don't plan to do other parks like Legoland or SeaWorld on this visit. We do want to check out outlet shopping and International Drive one day (our off day from Disney).
> I thought that staying at the Wyndham was pretty much like staying at a DW owned property without the price. Can you get any closer? The access to outside stores and restaurants is the same as that of a DW hotel, is it not?
> I apologize for the length of this post and if the questions have been asked before. I have read many pages of this thread and the other "We love WBC" but even I can't read all 300 pages.
> I need valid arguments to assure my friend that the WBC is the right choice.
> Thanks.



I can't really speak to how wonderful WBC is since we will be staying there for the first time in May.  We have outgrown the Disney Value resorts because getting 2 rooms is just too expensive.
However, I can speak to taking young children to the Disney resorts.  My "kids" are now 23 and 20 and their first trip to WDW was when they were 12 and 9, respectively.  They tell me they can't remember anything about that trip or the next few, actually.  We did stay further off property in what is now the Nickelodeon hotel one time and they had a great time that trip too.  Nope, don't really remember much about that one either.  We've been many times and the memories are more from their later years  
So, as far as "magic" goes, the kids will have a great time if you do have the attitude that it will be whatever you make it.  Sometimes, as parents, we build things up to be much bigger for our kids than they do.  Guilt can be a not very good motivator to spend more money than we have and we end up making an emotional decision vs a logical one.  Been there, done that.
Don't get me wrong, we have loved staying on property and the resorts are a lot of fun but we barely spent time in our rooms so we are perfectly content to spend more days in WDW vs spending that money staying in a WDW resort.
Hope you have a fabulous trip.


----------



## Teacher03

We are staying at BC in June and debating whether to rent a car or to just take taxis. We are not ones to go back and forth to the parks, so would only be taking a taxi round trip for four days (the other days my DD's BF will be driving us).  So my question is, do I have to pay for parking at the parks if we take a taxi.  That may be the deciding factor for us.  We do not want to take the shuttle; we tried it last year and it just wasn't for us.


----------



## ::danielle::

Teacher03 said:
			
		

> We are staying at BC in June and debating whether to rent a car or to just take taxis. We are not ones to go back and forth to the parks, so would only be taking a taxi round trip for four days (the other days my DD's BF will be driving us).  So my question is, do I have to pay for parking at the parks if we take a taxi.  That may be the deciding factor for us.  We do not want to take the shuttle; we tried it last year and it just wasn't for us.



There is a specific taxi company (Mears, I believe) who has a contract with Disney and is not charged the parking fee. Other companies are charged and have required the passengers to pay it. Bring the Mears taxi dispatch phone number with you because we could not find it anywhere once we were there  The phone number I was given was for a dispatch who would not guarantee that a Mears taxi would pick us up.


----------



## Teacher03

::danielle:: said:


> There is a specific taxi company (Mears, I believe) who has a contract with Disney and is not charged the parking fee. Other companies are charged and have required the passengers to pay it. Bring the Mears taxi dispatch phone number with you because we could not find it anywhere once we were there  The phone number I was given was for a dispatch who would not guarantee that a Mears taxi would pick us up.



Thank you......we will probably just rent a car.  Is there a rental car place near BC?


----------



## Teewan78

Just booked through VS a two bedroom deluxe 11/16-11/23.


----------



## rdevine10

canadadoug said:
			
		

> I'm looking mod-April, after the big Easter rush. I was surprised to find nothing left.



I booked for mid april a couple weeks ago and had a VERY hard time finding availibility. I agree ebay is likley your best bet.


----------



## westcoastgal

Teewan78 said:


> Just booked through VS a two bedroom deluxe 11/16-11/23.



Despite my trepidation, I have booked through VS a 2 bdrm dlx for Sept 21-29. I have booked our airfare from Toronto to Orlando direct as well. I think due to the "free dining" plan during September and the food and wine fair at Epcot, the flights are selling and rentals booking up. The Dolphin and Swan were suggested to me but they have had no availability for Sept and Oct around our dates since I started looking over a month ago. I was going to hold out to purchase our flights but today when I went online, I saw that the original flight I wanted from Toronto to Orlando was old out for economy and only business tickets left. Other flights had only limited seats left. Yes, there is a chance that there may be a "seat sale" later but it will be discounts from the higher fare and may not be as low as the lowest fares now and I may not get the direct flights or times I want. For peace of mind, I booked. 
Now I just hope it all works out with VS and we have a place to stay at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## Teacher03

westcoastgal said:


> Despite my trepidation, I have booked through VS a 2 bdrm dlx for Sept 21-29. I have booked our airfare from Toronto to Orlando direct as well. I think due to the "free dining" plan during September and the food and wine fair at Epcot, the flights are selling and rentals booking up. The Dolphin and Swan were suggested to me but they have had no availability for Sept and Oct around our dates since I started looking over a month ago. I was going to hold out to purchase our flights but today when I went online, I saw that the original flight I wanted from Toronto to Orlando was old out for economy and only business tickets left. Other flights had only limited seats left. Yes, there is a chance that there may be a "seat sale" later but it will be discounts from the higher fare and may not be as low as the lowest fares now and I may not get the direct flights or times I want. For peace of mind, I booked.
> Now I just hope it all works out with VS and we have a place to stay at Bonnet Creek.



Don't worry about VS....we booked with them last June, and like you, was feeling a little nervous.  It was fourteen days out, and I still hadn't received my confirmation; I called them and they assured me that I was in the system and everything was good.  I received my confirmation a couple of days later and check in went smoothly, no problems.  We were so pleased with their service that we booked with them again this year.  Their prices just can't be beat.


----------



## westcoastgal

Teacher03 said:


> Don't worry about VS....we booked with them last June, and like you, was feeling a little nervous.  It was fourteen days out, and I still hadn't received my confirmation; I called them and they assured me that I was in the system and everything was good.  I received my confirmation a couple of days later and check in went smoothly, no problems.  We were so pleased with their service that we booked with them again this year.  Their prices just can't be beat.




Since booking with Vacation Strategies, I have discovered that the shuttle to the parks is $5 per person per roundtrip, not per day. The resort clarified that if we take the shuttle to the park, come back to the resort for my 3 and 4 year olds to rest and then return to the park, we will be paying again. That means $30/day! I preferred the $12/day flat fee. When I booked, I was told $12. Then I was told $5 per person per day. Now, it's $5 per round trip. I am not pleased. I feel like there has been a lot of miscommunication and misinformation. The shuttle was a huge factor in our booking.


----------



## mrsap

Hello everyone! I'm so sorry if I'm asking repeat questions but I was wondering if all the buildings have been updated. If not, is there a specific building(s) you would recommend? Also, I was wondering the best websites to rent from. 
We are looking to go late November, what price would you feel is reasonable for a one week stay for that time of year? Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## DSLRuser

westcoastgal said:


> Since booking with Vacation Strategies, I have discovered that the shuttle to the parks is $5 per person per roundtrip, not per day. .......................... I feel like there has been a lot of miscommunication and misinformation. The shuttle was a huge factor in our booking.



So cancel.

This is not something VS can controll.  It is the resort traying to recover costs in hard times like every other company.

VS is selling you time in the resort.  that times is subject to what ever rules the resort has in effect.  

your issue is with Bonnet Creek, not VS.  You can choose to deal with it like everyone esle, or look else where.

unfortunately for you, me as well.  the timing of the price change for the shuttles comes after we booked, but before our stay.


----------



## funkymunky

Hello:

We are trying to stay at the WBC and book via an owner.  Was wondering if anyone has booked through Shelby Resorts before?  Thanks


----------



## COSgal

I booked through Shelby Resorts, however our stay isn't until next month to I can not speak to the check in or stay as of yet. So far though, I have received very quick responses and have already received my confirmation number for the stay.


----------



## aubriee

westcoastgal said:


> Since booking with Vacation Strategies, I have discovered that the shuttle to the parks is $5 per person per roundtrip, not per day. The resort clarified that if we take the shuttle to the park, come back to the resort for my 3 and 4 year olds to rest and then return to the park, we will be paying again. That means $30/day! I preferred the $12/day flat fee. When I booked, I was told $12. Then I was told $5 per person per day. Now, it's $5 per round trip. I am not pleased. I feel like there has been a lot of miscommunication and misinformation. The shuttle was a huge factor in our booking.



I booked my May trip through Vacation Strategies.  When I booked there were no fees at all.  I then got the email (and also read here on the Disboards) that they were instigating a $12.00 per unit fee and every unit had to pay the same fee whether they were using the shuttles or not and regardless of how many people were in a unit.  Since I was going to be a solo in a one bedroom unit and using a rental car, it did not seem fair to make me pay a fee for something I was not even going to be using and that the fee would be the same as a four bedroom unit with twelve people, who were using the shuttles.  Why should one person pay for something they are not even using and yet twelve people use it and the total for all twelve is the same as it would be for just the one person in another unit?  I wasn't happy about the new fee (for something that I wasn't even going to be using), but adjusted knowing that even with the $12.00 fee, I was still getting a good deal.  The $5.00 fee/person for those who were actually going to be using the shuttle seemed more fair.  I agree it should be per day though.  For families with several kids, it may be cheaper to rent a car.  However, if that happens, I wonder how it will affect the availability of parking spaces at the resort.

My mom has since decided to join me, but we will still be using the rental car.  The homeowners association has apparently decided the shuttle service needs to support itself and charging $5.00 per person to those that actually use it still seems more fair, than charging those of us that don't use the shuttle at all.  Why should we pay to subsidize those that do use it? Vacation Strategies had nothing to do with it.  If you want to complain to someone complain to the homeowner's association, but it may have been a matter of either charging people to use the shuttle or else discontinue the shuttle completely.


----------



## skateshome

We are getting a rental car.  I loved using the shuttle service last year but 
with 4 people that's an extra $20 per day so at least $100 for our 8 day stay.
Factor in $150 for trasportation to and from the airport then it's cheaper
to just rent.  It's a shame but it will actually free us up to do other things
since we will have a vehicle now.  $179 for full size 8 day rental thru Dollar.


----------



## DCTooTall

Teacher03 said:


> Thank you......we will probably just rent a car.  Is there a rental car place near BC?



yes...and no.   There are several rental locations available within the Disney Arches....  however there is not anything that would allow you to walk from the resort.

Off the top of my head.....


  There is the Disney Car Care Center (alamo/National...  shuttle to the Car Care Center is available I believe from the TTC).

 The Swan/Dolphin have a care rental Desk (Think it's also alamo/National... but I may be wrong).


And there is (was?) an Avis rental desk at one of the hotels across the street from DTD.




  you may be better though renting from the airport.   more options,   and then you also don't have to worry about airport transportation.


----------



## funkymunky

COSgal said:


> I booked through Shelby Resorts, however our stay isn't until next month to I can not speak to the check in or stay as of yet. So far though, I have received very quick responses and have already received my confirmation number for the stay.




Thank you.  They have been quick with the responses with us too, so we will most probably book through them.  Our stay will be in a couple of weeks, so I will give you a heads up about any issues with the booking should any occur.


----------



## Robbi

Does anyone think I'd have a prayer of getting a WBC reservation for April 9 -16th?
If so, can someone recommend who to try to book through. Right now we're booked at POR Royal Room but we're used to DVC and I'm afraid we'll feel cramped. Thanks!


----------



## westcoastgal

DSLRuser said:


> So cancel.
> 
> This is not something VS can controll.  It is the resort traying to recover costs in hard times like every other company.
> 
> VS is selling you time in the resort.  that times is subject to what ever rules the resort has in effect.
> 
> your issue is with Bonnet Creek, not VS.  You can choose to deal with it like everyone esle, or look else where.
> 
> unfortunately for you, me as well.  the timing of the price change for the shuttles comes after we booked, but before our stay.



Ok perhaps you missed what I already wrote- you and others. I don't blame VS. I am frustrated at the confusion and changes to fees by the Wyndham HOA. Miscommunication and having half the story before responding appears to be a common thread.


----------



## westcoastgal

Robbi said:


> Does anyone think I'd have a prayer of getting a WBC reservation for April 9 -16th?
> If so, can someone recommend who to try to book through. Right now we're booked at POR Royal Room but we're used to DVC and I'm afraid we'll feel cramped. Thanks!



Have you looked on Ebay?


----------



## lillygator

are there cabanas at the pools for rent?

also what is the website for vacation strategy? ies or gy?


----------



## DSLRuser

lillygator said:


> are there cabanas at the pools for rent?
> 
> also what is the website for vacation strategy? ies or gy?



yes and GY

they have recently changed their web site.  the new site looks quite nice.


----------



## lillygator

does anyone have any info on the cabanas? rental cost etc. 
we stayed at the bonnet creek hilton a couple weekends ago and they had them there, I just didn't walk around to the other pool areas to see if they had them.


----------



## JimMIA

lillygator said:


> does anyone have any info on the cabanas? rental cost etc.
> we stayed at the bonnet creek hilton a couple weekends ago and they had them there, I just didn't walk around to the other pool areas to see if they had them.


The cabanas are at the Tower 5 and 6 pools.  They're very nice -- two lounge chairs and a couple of other chairs, a small refrigerator, and a flat screen TV.  I _think_ the price is $50 per day, but I sorta remember reading lower prices than that off-season.


----------



## DCTooTall

JimMIA said:


> The cabanas are at the Tower 5 and 6 pools.  They're very nice -- two lounge chairs and a couple of other chairs, a small refrigerator, and a flat screen TV.  I _think_ the price is $50 per day, but I sorta remember reading lower prices than that off-season.



4 and 6....   5 doesn't really have room for the cabanas due to the zero entry and lazy river.


And from the reports I've seen here,   the prices do tend to fluctuate based on season and availability.    I'd say it's best to call the resort if you want to find out the pricing for when you are down there.


----------



## westcoastgal

lillygator said:


> are there cabanas at the pools for rent?
> 
> also what is the website for vacation strategy? ies or gy?



http://vacationstrategy.com/


http://www.vacationupgrades.com/

Another owner who gave me a great price, less than vacationupgrades but more than vacationstrategy (but perhaps safer as VS rebooks your reservation at 60 days for a lower rate and there is always a small chance booking won't be available) is farrellsvacations.com


----------



## MrsDef

I'm staying at WBC 5/10 to 5/17

What are the chances of being able to request two units next to each other? We are traveling with my parents, but each have a 2 bedroom unit reserved.

thanks


----------



## Cynt

MrsDef said:


> I'm staying at WBC 5/10 to 5/17
> 
> What are the chances of being able to request two units next to each other? We are traveling with my parents, but each have a 2 bedroom unit reserved.
> 
> thanks



I have the same question.  We don't have to be next door but the same floor or tower would be nice.


----------



## pbarager

Does anyone have driving directions to the parks from Bonnet Creek? I would love to study up on the easiest way around before we arrive.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## luckychance

MrsDef said:


> I'm staying at WBC 5/10 to 5/17
> 
> What are the chances of being able to request two units next to each other? We are traveling with my parents, but each have a 2 bedroom unit reserved.
> 
> thanks




We stay there twice a year with another family and we have only had one visit where we couldn't get our rooms right next to each other and even then their room was right across the hall from us.  Just be prepared that you might not get the tower that you want or the view if the close rooms are the top priority.


----------



## DCTooTall

MrsDef said:


> I'm staying at WBC 5/10 to 5/17
> 
> What are the chances of being able to request two units next to each other? We are traveling with my parents, but each have a 2 bedroom unit reserved.
> 
> thanks





Cynt said:


> I have the same question.  We don't have to be next door but the same floor or tower would be nice.



  With 2bdrms there is a TON of options for the resort to try and place you close to each other.  No Guarantees of your being placed next to each other,   but very good odds of getting the same tower and maybe even the same floor.

  Like all requests,  it's not guaranteed,    but if you call the resort in advance to make your request known,   and give them a ton of options (ie...  'please be as close as possible... same tower/floor'... not 'we want to be directly next to each other... . located in a fireworks view rooms in tower 3 on the higher floors'),    They can do their best to try and grant those requests.   The more flexibility or options you have within your request,  the better the chances of it being granted.




pbarager said:


> Does anyone have driving directions to the parks from Bonnet Creek? I would love to study up on the easiest way around before we arrive.
> 
> Thanks,
> Paul



 They've been posted a few times in this thread and previous incarnations of the thread.      "long ways" can simply be "leave the resort and head to East Buena Vista.  Turn left at the light.    Follow the Disney signs to the park of your choice.

More Precise directions,  and the ways I tend to go as I think they are the shortest/fastest options....

 (sorry.. some road names escape me at the moment)

Animal Kingdom:

 Turn left at the light.   Go to Victory Way (2nd light?) and make a left.   Follow the road past the POP/AoA till you get to WWoS.  Turn Right.    Follow this road to Animal Kingdom's Parking lot.

(Alternate direction:   Turn Left onto East Buena Vista from the Resort.   Follow this road past Blizzard Beach....  You'll come to a light just before an overpass.  Turn Right to get onto the highway and the Animal Kingdom parking light is just ahead.  )

MGM:

 Left at the Light.   Follow the road until you get to the MGM's back entrance.  It's a left at the light across from the Boardwalk.  [Hess station on the corner to your right.]


EPCOT:

 Turn Right at the light.   Go under the Bridge and turn left.   Follow the road to the 2nd light (past overpass rd) and turn left to get onto EPCOT CENTER DRIVE.    Stay in the right lanes to get to the EPCOT Parking lot.

Magic Kingdom:

Turn Right at the light.   Go under the Bridge and turn left.   Follow the road to the 2nd light (past overpass rd) and turn left to get onto EPCOT CENTER DRIVE.    Get into the left hand lane to avoid the EPCOT Parking lot entrance.   Get back into the right lane as soon as it returns so you can take the first exit onto World Drive.   Magic Kingdom Parking lot is just ahead.



And DTD/Typhoon Lagoon.....  Just turn right at the light.   Go under the bridge and keep going straight.    DTD is ahead on your left.  Typhoon Lagoon on your right.


----------



## tammyroo

Any reason we should let WBC know we are arriving later at night...probably 10p or after once we stop for groceries?


----------



## akadada

Hi all,

First of all; thanks for this fantastic thread and the contributors who make it great: what a wonderful resource! 

We're looking at booking either end of October or early November.  We're getting quoted a great price on either a 2BR v. 3BR via Vacation Strategy.  

(As an aside, we booked and then had to unfortunately cancel via Vacation Upgrades a few years back and they were absolutely fantastic to work with and did get our price down at 60 day mark - I would work with them again as well if it weren't for the large difference in pricing)...
*
Anyway,  We're about to book WBC and we would love a Tower 4 or 5 Fireworks view.  We understand that it's not certain, but from a probability standpoint, is there a difference between a 3BR v. 2BR firework view preference request being met?*


----------



## funkymunky

Robbi said:


> Does anyone think I'd have a prayer of getting a WBC reservation for April 9 -16th?
> If so, can someone recommend who to try to book through. Right now we're booked at POR Royal Room but we're used to DVC and I'm afraid we'll feel cramped. Thanks!



We got a reservation (1 bedroom) last week for a March 20th stay from Shelby resorts an owner.  Found them on My resort network.  All the usual booking places had no availability.  This is the first time with Shelby resorts for us, but so far bookings etc have gone smoothly.  WBC has confirmed our bookings.  5 star resort vacations also contacted us with availability due to cancellations but we had already locked in with Shelby.  Good luck


----------



## kiki02

funkymunky said:


> We got a reservation (1 bedroom) last week for a March 20th stay from Shelby resorts an owner.  Found them on My resort network.  All the usual booking places had no availability.  This is the first time with Shelby resorts for us, but so far bookings etc have gone smoothly.  WBC has confirmed our bookings.  5 star resort vacations also contacted us with availability due to cancellations but we had already locked in with Shelby.  Good luck




You can confirm with WBC 10 days before?    really?????


----------



## funkymunky

kiki02 said:


> You can confirm with WBC 10 days before?    really?????



Yes, we called the main number for WBC and they confirmed that our bookings were there. They go by last name and not the reservation number.  HTH


----------



## ohionola

akadada said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> First of all; thanks for this fantastic thread and the contributors who make it great: what a wonderful resource!
> 
> We're looking at booking either end of October or early November.  We're getting quoted a great price on either a 2BR v. 3BR via Vacation Strategy.
> 
> (As an aside, we booked and then had to unfortunately cancel via Vacation Upgrades a few years back and they were absolutely fantastic to work with and did get our price down at 60 day mark - I would work with them again as well if it weren't for the large difference in pricing)...
> 
> Anyway,  We're about to book WBC and we would love a Tower 4 or 5 Fireworks view.  We understand that it's not certain, but from a probability standpoint, is there a difference between a 3BR v. 2BR firework view preference request being met?



Yes, there are fewer 3 bedroom units than 2 bedroom so the odds are less likely with a 3 bedroom (strictly based on numbers).


----------



## Robbi

Found it!


----------



## akadada

ohionola said:


> Yes, there are fewer 3 bedroom units than 2 bedroom so the odds are less likely with a 3 bedroom (strictly based on numbers).



Thank you.  That's what I figured.

If I might try to dig further here: do you think since we're planning either a late October to Mid November (presumably low season) that it would matter much?  

Or another way to ask this question that might be valuable for all of us to know: does WBC ever offer occupancy rates by the month?


----------



## AckermanPartyof6

Hi All,

I am looking for a 3 bedroom for June.  This trip came as a surprise.  Do you think I am out of luck since June is so close?  Any tips are appreciated.

Thanks, 
V


----------



## pcstang

I made my reservation through Farrellsvacations for 7 nights in June in a 4 bedroom. Vs and Vu did not have any inventory. One of those two did give me a price if a 4 bedroom became available and Farrell was $951 less. Farrell was extremely easy to work with.


----------



## AckermanPartyof6

Thanks PC, I will give Farrell's a try!


----------



## twoglasslippers

Hi! We are staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time in October. We checked out the property last March and it was just lovely and the pools looked like so much fun! We are very excited! I am sure this has been answered in one of the Bonnet Creek threads, but I am wondering if people decorate their windows here? I have a lot of Mickey halloween decorations from the last time we went to MNSSHP so I'm wondering if I should bring them or not- or maybe bring them and just decorate inside. Thanks!


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys, just wondering if there is a building you would recommend. Are all the rooms updated in each building or only certain ones? Thank you!


----------



## Upatnoon

twoglasslippers said:


> Hi! We are staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time in October. We checked out the property last March and it was just lovely and the pools looked like so much fun! We are very excited! I am sure this has been answered in one of the Bonnet Creek threads, but I am wondering if people decorate their windows here? I have a lot of Mickey halloween decorations from the last time we went to MNSSHP so I'm wondering if I should bring them or not- or maybe bring them and just decorate inside. Thanks!


Keep in mind that there is a good chance that no one from the outside will see your decorations.


----------



## keywestbride

I just booked a May trip with Vacation Strategy.  This will be our first stay at Bonnet Creek, and I'm so excited!    Thank you to everyone who contributes to the Bonnet Creek threads.  I've found so much great information, and lots of gorgeous pictures.  

Just to make sure I understand correctly, if I want to make a room request, I should call the resort directly 2 weeks before the trip, and then mention it again upon check in?

As far as which room to request, I'd love something with a view of one of the parks.  It looks like bldgs 4 and 5, upper floors,  with fireworks views are good bets?


----------



## Robbi

My husband and I were at breakfast this morning where we saw the mom of one of our elder son's friends. We had not seen each other in years as our sons are now 37 and long past high school. We were talking and somehow it came up that I'm going to WDW with my daughter and her friend. Turns out she's an owner at WBC! She offered me a too good to pass up deal. So as soon as everything is finalized, I'm canceling my BWV reservation for our new WBC reservation. So excited!!!


----------



## SMWfamily

Just booked a 2 bed 2 bath at Bonnet Creek for four nights in July.  We're doing a split vacation, staying with relatives for a week before, and figured while we were in Florida with no work,school or plans that are pressing to get back to, we'd add a few days at a resort I've been wanting to try.... I am so excited.


----------



## LittlMissApril

SMWfamily said:


> Just booked a 2 bed 2 bath at Bonnet Creek for four nights in July.  We're doing a split vacation, staying with relatives for a week before, and figured while we were in Florida with no work,school or plans that are pressing to get back to, we'd add a few days at a resort I've been wanting to try.... I am so excited.



This is exactly what we're doing. Staying June 28 to July 2 with the inlaws & July 2 to the 5th at Bonnet Creek. This is our first time staying there & this forum is getting me even more excited for my trip.


----------



## SMWfamily

LittlMissApril said:


> This is exactly what we're doing. Staying June 28 to July 2 with the inlaws & July 2 to the 5th at Bonnet Creek. This is our first time staying there & this forum is getting me even more excited for my trip.



That's a hoot!  Exactly like us, only we arrive a few days after you leave to start our exact same plan. LOL.  Where are you staying with your Inlaws?  We are staying at Silver Lake Resort.  Their home resort is  Hilton Head, so they exchanged this year to try Disney... They have never been to Disney, and wanted to do it once with the kids while they are little enough to feel the magic.  Then we will need a vacation from the vacation, so the four of us, DH, kids and myself, are staying at Bonnet Creek.  I rented a few nights on Redweek.  Love Redweek!


----------



## erineab

We arrived on Friday for our first ever stay at WBC and we are totally blown away. When we checked in we asked if it was possible to have a pool or lake view as well as a fireworks view (thinking of course that it wouldn't likely happen but it couldn't hurt to ask). We were given a room in tower 1 on the 5th floor overlooking both the lake and main pool, and we have a perfect view of the Epcot ball and fireworks!
The room is in great shape (looks like the couch is brand new) and we are just so impressed with everything overall.  My husband said yesterday that he thinks we should cancel our disney cruise for next year and stay here again!
I officially LOVE Bonnet Creek!


----------



## Robbi

erineab said:


> We arrived on Friday for our first ever stay at WBC and we are totally blown away. When we checked in we asked if it was possible to have a pool or lake view as well as a fireworks view (thinking of course that it wouldn't likely happen but it couldn't hurt to ask). We were given a room in tower 1 on the 5th floor overlooking both the lake and main pool, and we have a perfect view of the Epcot ball and fireworks!
> The room is in great shape (looks like the couch is brand new) and we are just so impressed with everything overall.  My husband said yesterday that he thinks we should cancel our disney cruise for next year and stay here again!
> I officially LOVE Bonnet Creek!



Yay! Your post has me even more excited for our first stay.


----------



## DCTooTall

akadada said:


> Thank you.  That's what I figured.
> 
> If I might try to dig further here: do you think since we're planning either a late October to Mid November (presumably low season) that it would matter much?
> 
> Or another way to ask this question that might be valuable for all of us to know: does WBC ever offer occupancy rates by the month?



The End of October thru the first several weeks of November are the "Value" season for points at WBC.  As a result,  It could be more full than you'd think due to owners booking stays for themselves.  (Similar to how DVC's crowded periods tend to be different than the 'regular' crowded periods due to the way the points work).

That being said....  I honestly wouldn't say the time of year would have much of an impact.        I think for most towers,  the 3 bdrm units are usually at the end of the halls,  which mean they are at the building ends.  The central section is composed of the 1 and 2 bdrms.  (THINK,  at least in the towers I've paid attention to,  that the 1bdrms tend to be placed on the "inside curve" near the elevators).   The 3bdrm balconies are also going to be on the end of the building,   usually facing the building next to you,  instead of the sides like most of the other units (facing the pool or parking lots).  Your bedroom windows however may get a decent view if you are high enough and the angle of the building you are in is correct.

  This orientation results in only a very small handful of 3bdrm units in those 2 towers that may have a decent fireworks view.    Maybe 10-15 units tops? (High enough to see over the trees/parking garage/ etc... be on the correct end of the building, and on the correct side.).     On the other hand,   2bdrms you are going to have a LOT more units which good, or decent firework views.   Again,  you'd have to worry about being high enough to see over the trees and parking,    but add in the fact there are more 2bdrms on each side than 3bdrms.... and the fact the balcony is going to give you a larger acceptable viewing angle (so rooms not directly facing the park will still be able to see them),    and it's pretty easy to see that your odds are much greater to get a 2bdrm with a fireworks view in those towers.

  Also remember that you can't reserve or request a specific view and have it guarenteed in any way like you might a hotel.   At WBC,   with the exception of Presidential units,  all room inventory is classed based solely on the room size.   All 1bdrms,  2bdrms, and 3bdrms are treated alike.   Your request is therefore treated as just a request...  but based on availability and other requests,   There is nothing saying they can or will grant your requests.   The more flexibility you give them in your request however,   the more likely they'll be able to grant it.   (give them more options to choose from in granting that request,  and it's more likely they'll be able to do so.... so giving a request that only has 10 units at the entire resort that can match that request,    vs a request that has 50 units that can match that request,   and the 50 unit request is more likely to be granted.)






twoglasslippers said:


> Hi! We are staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time in October. We checked out the property last March and it was just lovely and the pools looked like so much fun! We are very excited! I am sure this has been answered in one of the Bonnet Creek threads, but I am wondering if people decorate their windows here? I have a lot of Mickey halloween decorations from the last time we went to MNSSHP so I'm wondering if I should bring them or not- or maybe bring them and just decorate inside. Thanks!



 I'll be honest and say that I have seen a few window decorations around the resort when sitting on my room's balcony before.....  but it doesn't happen often.

Remember that the resort does not have outdoor hallways (Like the Values),   and with towers ranging from 9stories to 19 stories,    The majority of the rooms (and windows) are going to be too high for people to really make out your decorations from the ground.     The building layouts also mean that there is a relative small number of windows you can really see from your balcony or windows.        

So with all that said,    You are free to decorate your window if you would like too,    Just keep in mind that there may not be a whole lot of people who can really enjoy them.   I'd probably class it as a "do it if you enjoy doing it,   but don't do it expecting others to comment upon it".






keywestbride said:


> I just booked a May trip with Vacation Strategy.  This will be our first stay at Bonnet Creek, and I'm so excited!    Thank you to everyone who contributes to the Bonnet Creek threads.  I've found so much great information, and lots of gorgeous pictures.
> 
> Just to make sure I understand correctly, if I want to make a room request, I should call the resort directly 2 weeks before the trip, and then mention it again upon check in?
> 
> As far as which room to request, I'd love something with a view of one of the parks.  It looks like bldgs 4 and 5, upper floors,  with fireworks views are good bets?



possibly.   You can also get a good view of MGM from the Towers 1, 2, and 3 Parking lot side.

Remember that you are practically surrounded by Disney Property,    So as long as you are high enough to see over the surrounding trees and buildings,   You can see items at MGM, EPCOT, and DTD/Typhoon Lagoon pretty each from the WBC Resort.


----------



## twoglasslippers

Thank you, Upatnoon and DCTooTall. I didn't realize there aren't outside corridors. I might just bring some and decorate inside a little. It's really for my kids enjoyment- last time we went was the first time we put any decorations up and they really thought it was great! I appreciate the information!


----------



## kathfish

Planning stages!

Usually stay on site, but this Bonnet Creek sounds really nice as far as pool, location and price....

I'm a bit confused and want to make sure I'm looking at the same place.  I am finding pricing for a "regular" hotel.  2 queen beds.  It is Hilton Orlando Bonnet Creek Resort....

???


----------



## keywestbride

kathfish said:


> Planning stages!
> 
> Usually stay on site, but this Bonnet Creek sounds really nice as far as pool, location and price....
> 
> I'm a bit confused and want to make sure I'm looking at the same place.  I am finding pricing for a "regular" hotel.  2 queen beds.  It is Hilton Orlando Bonnet Creek Resort....
> 
> ???


Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  You can look at their site, but most people here book through an owner, or a broker for owners.  If you book through Wyndham, you will pay several times the amount.


----------



## akadada

DCTooTall said:


> The End of October thru the first several weeks of November are the "Value" season for points at WBC.  As a result,  It could be more full than you'd think due to owners booking stays for themselves.  (Similar to how DVC's crowded periods tend to be different than the 'regular' crowded periods due to the way the points work).
> 
> That being said....  I honestly wouldn't say the time of year would have much of an impact.        I think for most towers,  the 3 bdrm units are usually at the end of the halls,  which mean they are at the building ends.  The central section is composed of the 1 and 2 bdrms.  (THINK,  at least in the towers I've paid attention to,  that the 1bdrms tend to be placed on the "inside curve" near the elevators).   The 3bdrm balconies are also going to be on the end of the building,   usually facing the building next to you,  instead of the sides like most of the other units (facing the pool or parking lots).  Your bedroom windows however may get a decent view if you are high enough and the angle of the building you are in is correct.
> 
> This orientation results in only a very small handful of 3bdrm units in those 2 towers that may have a decent fireworks view.    Maybe 10-15 units tops? (High enough to see over the trees/parking garage/ etc... be on the correct end of the building, and on the correct side.).     On the other hand,   2bdrms you are going to have a LOT more units which good, or decent firework views.   Again,  you'd have to worry about being high enough to see over the trees and parking,    but add in the fact there are more 2bdrms on each side than 3bdrms.... and the fact the balcony is going to give you a larger acceptable viewing angle (so rooms not directly facing the park will still be able to see them),    and it's pretty easy to see that your odds are much greater to get a 2bdrm with a fireworks view in those towers.
> 
> Also remember that you can't reserve or request a specific view and have it guarenteed in any way like you might a hotel.   At WBC,   with the exception of Presidential units,  all room inventory is classed based solely on the room size.   All 1bdrms,  2bdrms, and 3bdrms are treated alike.   Your request is therefore treated as just a request...  but based on availability and other requests,   There is nothing saying they can or will grant your requests.   The more flexibility you give them in your request however,   the more likely they'll be able to grant it.   (give them more options to choose from in granting that request,  and it's more likely they'll be able to do so.... so giving a request that only has 10 units at the entire resort that can match that request,    vs a request that has 50 units that can match that request,   and the 50 unit request is more likely to be granted.)



That was very helpful; thank you.


----------



## Robbi

We're all official! Our reservation confirmation came in. Any hints or tips that would help to make our stay more pleasant besides all the wonderful information in the OP?


----------



## manhattanman

Robbi said:


> We're all official! Our reservation confirmation came in. Any hints or tips that would help to make our stay more pleasant besides all the wonderful information in the OP?



 If it is getting late and you have to decide where to go for dinner, bag it and order a pizza from the bar at the pool outside tower 3 ( the one with the twisty slide).  It's not the worlds greatest pizza but the convenience is sooo worth it.

   The pirate slide is pretty good as well.


----------



## Robbi

manhattanman said:


> If it is getting late and you have to decide where to go for dinner, bag it and order a pizza from the bar at the pool outside tower 3 ( the one with the twisty slide).  It's not the worlds greatest pizza but the convenience is sooo worth it.
> 
> The pirate slide is pretty good as well.



Thanks, good to know about the pizza and slide.


----------



## Cynt

Are any of these Papa Murphy Pizza locations near WBC?


1. Ocoee/Maguire
2534 Maguire Road
Ocoee, FL 34761
(407) 877-2882

2. Apopka/Hunt Club
450 South Hunt Club Blvd.
Apopka, FL 32703
(407) 628-9933

3. Lake Mary/West Lake Mary
3801 West Lake Mary Blvd
Lake Mary, FL 32746
(407) 302-8585


----------



## Tonaldsmum

Hi
We are staying at WBC for a week to celebrate my 50th birthday (just the hubbie and myself) in a one bedroom. Any advise on which tower we should request as I know it is likely to be busy it being thanks giving week.
This thread is great.


----------



## DCTooTall

Cynt said:


> Are any of these Papa Murphy Pizza locations near WBC?
> 
> 
> 1. Ocoee/Maguire
> 2534 Maguire Road
> Ocoee, FL 34761
> (407) 877-2882
> 
> 2. Apopka/Hunt Club
> 450 South Hunt Club Blvd.
> Apopka, FL 32703
> (407) 628-9933
> 
> 3. Lake Mary/West Lake Mary
> 3801 West Lake Mary Blvd
> Lake Mary, FL 32746
> (407) 302-8585



Doesn't look like it.

  Doing a Google Maps search,  it appears that all 3 of those locations are on the northern side of Orlando.   WBC is South of Orlando like much of the tourist areas.


----------



## LittlMissApril

SMWfamily said:


> That's a hoot!  Exactly like us, only we arrive a few days after you leave to start our exact same plan. LOL.  Where are you staying with your Inlaws?  We are staying at Silver Lake Resort.  Their home resort is  Hilton Head, so they exchanged this year to try Disney... They have never been to Disney, and wanted to do it once with the kids while they are little enough to feel the magic.  Then we will need a vacation from the vacation, so the four of us, DH, kids and myself, are staying at Bonnet Creek.  I rented a few nights on Redweek.  Love Redweek!



They actually live in Fl, Patrick AFB. They were a bit disappointed we weren't staying with them the entire vacation, but my family & I need some "us" time. I hate the feeling of tiptoeing around the house as to not wake them. I have a 10 month old and our schedule is much different than theirs (they are retired). I've only been to Disney once, 2 years ago. So, I'm just as excited.


----------



## Cynt

DCTooTall said:


> Doesn't look like it.
> 
> Doing a Google Maps search,  it appears that all 3 of those locations are on the northern side of Orlando.   WBC is South of Orlando like much of the tourist areas.



Thx DCTooTall

Sounds like a nice ride for the grandparents and my GPS. LOL!


----------



## amhornback

Has anyone checked in late recently and received a bad room/view, opposite of what you requested?  I'm worried about where we will be placed because we will be checking in late on March 30.  I know it's pretty much completely full that week.


----------



## carlbarry

amhornback said:


> Has anyone checked in late recently and received a bad room/view, opposite of what you requested?  I'm worried about where we will be placed because we will be checking in late on March 30.  I know it's pretty much completely full that week.



Last time I was there, I checked in at about 3 pm, and instead of the building I asked for, I got another one "with a great view."  The "great view" was of the parking lot.  So I think it's just a matter of luck.


----------



## westcoastgal

amhornback said:


> Has anyone checked in late recently and received a bad room/view, opposite of what you requested?  I'm worried about where we will be placed because we will be checking in late on March 30.  I know it's pretty much completely full that week.



A consistent theme of this thread is that views are not guaranteed and requests are just requests. On this board, trip advisor and speaking to those who have stayed at WBC before, it is just luck of the draw as to views and room requests. WBC has become more and more popular and therefore is full most of the time with Disney and non Disney guests. My friends just returned and stayed there 3 weeks and didn't go to WDW once this time with their kids. They go yearly so didn't care for a fireworks view so asked for a lake view. They didn't get one. Last year, they asked for a fireworks view and didn't get it.
Ironically, they are Wyndham owners but this isn't their home resort, they traded in.
I hope you get the view you like but at the end of the day, your vacation won't be spent staring at your view most of the time and your time there will still be great provided you have a positive attitude and don't sweat the small stuff. These are things I have been telling myself as I can get disappointed by things like room requests not being met toi.

On a positive note, my friend said WBC had a vacant suite open to the guests in the evening to watch fireworks. Her and hubby took the kids a couple of times and said whilst it was nice, you cannot see much of a show from WBC. This was the case last year too. As the show is a lazer, light and fireworks show, you can only see the big bursts of fireworks intermittently throughout the show and not the lazers or lights. There are long pauses between the fireworks parts so it can be a let down for those wishing to see Illuminati.

Everyone I've spoken to says to truly see the fireworks you must make the effort in Epcot or MK one night and see it properly. Perhaps others on here disagree and have a different experience? If so, I don't profess to be an expert, just sharing info.


----------



## Robbi

westcoastgal said:


> A consistent theme of this thread is that views are not guaranteed and requests are just requests. On this board, trip advisor and speaking to those who have stayed at WBC before, it is just luck of the draw as to views and room requests. WBC has become more and more popular and therefore is full most of the time with Disney and non Disney guests. My friends just returned and stayed there 3 weeks and didn't go to WDW once this time with their kids. They go yearly so didn't care for a fireworks view so asked for a lake view. They didn't get one. Last year, they asked for a fireworks view and didn't get it.
> Ironically, they are Wyndham owners but this isn't their home resort, they traded in.
> I hope you get the view you like but at the end of the day, your vacation won't be spent staring at your view most of the time and your time there will still be great provided you have a positive attitude and don't sweat the small stuff. These are things I have been telling myself as I can get disappointed by things like room requests not being met toi.
> 
> On a positive note, my friend said WBC had a vacant suite open to the guests in the evening to watch fireworks. Her and hubby took the kids a couple of times and said whilst it was nice, you cannot see much of a show from WBC. This was the case last year too. As the show is a lazer, light and fireworks show, you can only see the big bursts of fireworks intermittently throughout the show and not the lazers or lights. There are long pauses between the fireworks parts so it can be a let down for those wishing to see Illuminati.
> 
> Everyone I've spoken to says to truly see the fireworks you must make the effort in Epcot or MK one night and see it properly. Perhaps others on here disagree and have a different experience? If so, I don't profess to be an expert, just sharing info.



The fireworks view from BWV is like this too- only the higher explosions are visible.


----------



## ::danielle::

westcoastgal said:
			
		

> Everyone I've spoken to says to truly see the fireworks you must make the effort in Epcot or MK one night and see it properly. Perhaps others on here disagree and have a different experience? If so, I don't profess to be an expert, just sharing info.




We had a fireworks view and found this to be true. It was neat to see the fireworks from the balcony.  Without the music or special effects, they are just fireworks. We watched them only once.

However, I did like seeing Spaceship Earth from our unit. It was a constant reminder that we were at Disney.


----------



## Spanky

Tonaldsmum - are you arriving on Nov. 29 or leaving? We arrive Nov. 30 for a week to celebrate my 70th birthday. The first week of December is the next to best week for low attendance at the parks. [Second week of December is considered the lowest attendance of the 52 weeks in a year] I agree that Friday 29 & Sat. 30 will be busy but the crowds should all go home on Sunday and we should be able to enjoy all the Christmas items without large crowds.


----------



## JerseyMouse

We plan to stop at the store on the way from Orlando Airport (MCO) to Bonnet Creek.   Which is the most convenient place to stop:

Walmart
Super Target
Costco
Other??

Thanks!   Do any of the above places have wine/beer. 

We will be coming in mid afternoon on a Tuesday so not prime time for shopping.....


----------



## amhornback

Thanks for advice on checking in.  Not sure how to reply specifically to each of you.  I'm just concerned about condition of room really.  We stayed last year at BC for Spring Break too and we had to ask for a different room because of condition of furniture.  I think they have replaced the defective ones.  Only 16 more days!


----------



## JerseyMouse

JerseyMouse said:


> We plan to stop at the store on the way from Orlando Airport (MCO) to Bonnet Creek.   Which is the most convenient place to stop:
> 
> Walmart
> Super Target
> Costco
> Other??
> 
> Thanks!   Do any of the above places have wine/beer.
> 
> We will be coming in mid afternoon on a Tuesday so not prime time for shopping.....



Found the answer here  --->  http://allears.net/btp/grocery.htm


----------



## westcoastgal

I will need to call the resort to ask about my question but thought with so many experienced WBC members on this board, i'd ask here first.

 Question is regarding check out. Our flight home leaves Orlando T 8:20pm and we plan to be at the airport around 6:30pm. Yes, 2 hours prior as we are going to Toronto and traveling with small kids. Will WBC let us store our bags until we go? In the past at other resorts, the concierge stores our bag, gives us a ticket and we pick them up later on our way to the airport. 

Has anyone been able to store bags after check out?

So excited! Only 1 more week and I can start making ADR.


----------



## canadadoug

westcoastgal said:


> I will need to call the resort to ask about my question but thought with so many experienced WBC members on this board, i'd ask here first.
> 
> Question is regarding check out. Our flight home leaves Orlando T 8:20pm and we plan to be at the airport around 6:30pm. Yes, 2 hours prior as we are going to Toronto and traveling with small kids. Will WBC let us store our bags until we go? In the past at other resorts, the concierge stores our bag, gives us a ticket and we pick them up later on our way to the airport.
> 
> Has anyone been able to store bags after check out?
> 
> So excited! Only 1 more week and I can start making ADR.



Yes they will store your bags for you. On the way in they even stored our groceries we had just picked up in a fridge for us until our room was ready. The only issue is that the bellmen are very, very slow to come around.


----------



## erineab

Does anyone know if you can rent a 4 bedroom presidential through vacation strategy? We are here now (11 of us) and we rented two separate 2 bedroom units.  We're thinking next year we'd love to be all together.  Does anyone know how much more it would cost for a 4 bedroom pres. vs. two 2bdrm units?


----------



## Beezle2

Hi Everyone, 

Just wanted to take a minute to thank everyone here for all the awesome feedback on WBC! We were going back and forth (and round and round!) trying to decide how to fit 10 of us into something for our trip in Aug. We are DVC and had enough points to do most of the trip in a 2 bed but would need to buy extra points to finish. I looked at off site houses, value resorts...ect, ect. Decided to go with the fabulous quote from Farrells and got a 3 bedroom for our entire stay for under $1200! We are very happy and even though we love onsite I feel like we are really going to enjoy this trip. I think we will have a heck of the time getting people out of the fabulous pool to go to the parks!


----------



## Lily & Giny's Mom

I am not  having any luck with search engine. In the past I read on this thread a recommendation for a place to stay with 2 bedroom units(similar to Bonnett Creek) but closer to Sea World.  Does anyone know what resort it could have been?  We want to add 3 days to current Bonnett Creek res. but doesn't look like it's available for our days (May). Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kellyw8863

erineab said:


> Does anyone know if you can rent a 4 bedroom presidential through vacation strategy? We are here now (11 of us) and we rented two separate 2 bedroom units.  We're thinking next year we'd love to be all together.  Does anyone know how much more it would cost for a 4 bedroom pres. vs. two 2bdrm units?



We did for $160/night over April vacation.


----------



## kellyw8863

We are traveling in a couple of weeks with our medically complex child and are hoping to have her medical supplies shipped ahead of time so that we don't have to carry it all on the plane.  Anyone know if this is possible?  Just trying to figure out logistics as our date is quickly approaching.  Eeek!


----------



## Cheesehead9

Can anyone comment on the in-room wireless/wired internet speed and connectability.

Is it spotty?  Is the wired connection more reliable than the wireless?  Has anyone run a speed-test on the BC internet and could share the results?

I need to set up a few computers in-room for my office away from home  .  We will be there next week and I'm hoping for a better idea of what to expect.


----------



## canadadoug

I brought my airport express. It was worth bringing. Wireless is comparable to other hotels, not great.


----------



## Teacher03

My DH just surprised me with a surprise trip to BC in July.   My daughters and I are going in June and doing Disney.  My husband doesn't love Disney so we are just going for rest and relaxation.   Can anyone suggest a few restaurants around the area that we should try?


----------



## Lumiere's Mom

Cheesehead9 said:


> Can anyone comment on the in-room wireless/wired internet speed and connectability.
> 
> Is it spotty?  Is the wired connection more reliable than the wireless?  Has anyone run a speed-test on the BC internet and could share the results?
> 
> I need to set up a few computers in-room for my office away from home  .  We will be there next week and I'm hoping for a better idea of what to expect.



Internet service varies depending on what building you are in.  A wired connection is always more reliable.  I suggest taking a wireless router with you. I've not done that, but have known people who have.  If you need reliable internet, that's the way to go.


----------



## westcoastgal

I realize that WBC doesn't have childcare for guests except those doing the timeshare tour and only during the timeshare spiel.
Does the concierge service have babysitting referrals? Does anyone on this board have a suggestion?
We would like to go shopping one day at the outlet stores (being Canadians we find the US stores a bargain) but know that dragging a 3 and 4 year old along will not be fun for them, or us. We were hoping to get a sitter for 4 or so hours that day.

Thanks.


----------



## ibob52

westcoastgal said:


> I realize that WBC doesn't have childcare for guests except those doing the timeshare tour and only during the timeshare spiel.
> Does the concierge service have babysitting referrals? Does anyone on this board have a suggestion?
> We would like to go shopping one day at the outlet stores (being Canadians we find the US stores a bargain) but know that dragging a 3 and 4 year old along will not be fun for them, or us. We were hoping to get a sitter for 4 or so hours that day.
> 
> Thanks.



*Might be best to call WBC and talk to concierge.*


----------



## lhguillory

We got a great deal from VS over Thanksgiving this year. This trip will be our second within the last 5 years and our first staying off-site. I am a bit nervous about losing some Disney magic being off-site, but I could not justify the cost of on-site properties during Thanksgiving. We are die-hard park-goers and will be there at rope-drop every day and will stay until they shoo us out.


----------



## snowang

We'll be at WDW for 6 days during the spring break week. Started planning in Jan. and was already too late to get a 2 br at WBC. While I have a backup reservation with Wyndham Grand Orlando that is fully refundable, I've been waiting for the 15 day window to come up hoping someone may cancel with WBC. This was a tip given by one of the rental places. Today I got a quote for $200/night at a 2 br Deluxe and $240/nt for 2br presidential. They are definitely much higher than what I was prepared to pay, plus there is the $12/day parking fee. Are these reasonable prices for peak dates? What are there chances that things start to open up more even closer to the travel date?


----------



## mjohnson96

Lumiere's Mom said:


> Internet service varies depending on what building you are in.  A wired connection is always more reliable.  I suggest taking a wireless router with you. I've not done that, but have known people who have.  If you need reliable internet, that's the way to go.



I used one last trip and it worked great, made it easy for the iPad to be used and I could work from any room too that way.


----------



## Spanky

Snowang - they dropped the $12 parking fee at WBC. Now the folks who ride the bus pay per round trip. If you don't use the bus there is no cost to you. If you take your car to the disney parks it is $14 a day to park - good all day at all disney parks.


----------



## westcoastgal

ibob52 said:


> *Might be best to call WBC and talk to concierge.*



 I did email the concierge and was given a couple of names. Of course one was Kids Night Out and the others were All About Kids, Super Sitter and Fairy God Mothers. We were also told that besides the Grand Floridian, the DW kids clubs are open to those staying on and off site at about $11.50 per child per hour and each has rules about min hours, etc., 

I am very wary about leaving my daughter with a stranger in a strange place but prefer the idea of a kids club with lots of eyes, other children and activities than in our room.


----------



## akadada

westcoastgal said:


> I did email the concierge and was given a couple of names. Of course one was Kids Night Out and the others were All About Kids, Super Sitter and Fairy God Mothers. We were also told that besides the Grand Floridian, the DW kids clubs are open to those staying on and off site at about $11.50 per child per hour and each has rules about min hours, etc.,
> 
> I am very wary about leaving my daughter with a stranger in a strange place but prefer the idea of a kids club with lots of eyes, other children and activities than in our room.



We used Kids Nite Out three times...great service, the hard part was leaving the kids with someone we didn't know.  But they were very good.  Our daughter loved it the third time; younger sitter who brought a suitcase of stuff to play and color.  She also texted us status reports.  I would use them again if we wantec a break...that said we enjoy hanging with our kids anyway, so not sure if we'll use them again becaus our kids are good going out to dinner kids.


----------



## eeyorepixie

I am really looking forward to staying at WBC again! we are going for 16 days, 1,800.,July 21-Aug.5th in a 2 bedroom. 

We went last year and my DH fell in love with the resort, I guess he was not that big of a fan of sleeping on the floor trundle at POR  I do love on site too, but WBC is close enough and the pools and the space = to the convenience of on site. 

We usually do 2 week trips, but due to sports last trip we only did 11 days, so we had nor resort days This trip we have 4 days just to enjoy the resort and DTD!

Really looking forward to the mini golf and my DD's want to do a few of the activities at WBC this year. They looooooooooove the pirate pool and Lazy River. 

We requested Lake view, building 5...hope we get it


----------



## torsie24

Hi BC fans. 

If any of you have TRs from trips staying at WBC I'd love links to them. 

Thank you. X


----------



## kimski25

Lumiere's Mom said:
			
		

> Internet service varies depending on what building you are in.  A wired connection is always more reliable.  I suggest taking a wireless router with you. I've not done that, but have known people who have.  If you need reliable internet, that's the way to go.



We stayed in tower 3 and we didnt have any trouble with internet


----------



## ambiancetc

kellyw8863 said:


> We are traveling in a couple of weeks with our medically complex child and are hoping to have her medical supplies shipped ahead of time so that we don't have to carry it all on the plane.  Anyone know if this is possible?  Just trying to figure out logistics as our date is quickly approaching.  Eeek!




Hi Kelly,

  We are arranging to have some of DS's stuff shipped straight from the DME but arranged to have it arrive the day after we do (we come in Friday so it will come Saturday). We called the front desk to let them know and will confirm when we arrive.
the address will read:
"Our first & Last name"
C/O Wyndham Bonnet Creek
Bell Services
Address

As a side note, call the airline ahead of time. We were able to fly with DS's medical supplies and check them for free. I just explained that we had lots of equipment and supplies we couldn't ship or afford to be without. They told me that as long as it met height & weight restrictions and was strictly his medical supplies it would check for free. They emailed me this information so I carried it with to the airport. We had no problems. They would MUCH rather check it for you than have you try to carry it on! We had to carry on 3 bags, 1 cooler and a car seat just for him as it was! (And I made a point to tell them this). 

By the way, I'm pretty sure I recognize that sweet face from P2P! Although, I haven't been on in a while.


----------



## Cynt

Just booked and paid for my condo!  I'm so excited!


----------



## Cynt

I've searched but couldn't find how do I get clean towels. Do they expect me to wash them? Not going to happen. LOL! Well it could. I read something about going and picking them up. Pick them up from where? We will be staying for a week in a 4 bdrm. 9 people.

Will someone explain how do I get clean towels? Where do I go? How often can I go? Etc. Thanks.


----------



## aubriee

Cynt said:


> Just booked and paid for my condo!  I'm so excited!



I got an email from Vacation Strategies yesterday saying my balance was due.  The email I got from them when I paid the deposit several months ago, said that the balance wouldn't be due until I got the confirmation in my name which should be 20-30 days out.  I am now 50 days out and do not have any kind of confirmation.  Since I got the email saying my balance was due,  I called to ask and the guy on the phone sounded sort of rushed and irritated.  He said that they are no longer doing that, are asking for the balance to be paid earlier, and I would not even get a confirmation at all.  He said if I wanted to, that I could call him back 48 hours prior to check in and he'd transfer me through to BC, who would verify that I had a reservation.  He said that they had to piece together three different confirmations to get my ten night stay in May and that over the next few weeks would be doing alot of stuff behind the scenes to piece the reservation together to get the price they promised me, but that didn't concern me and all I needed to check in was my ID and not to worry about anything else, that I wouldn't need a confirmation.  Is this normal?  According to the original email I got from them, they said they would send me a confirmation in my name, but now they are saying they don't do that any longer and to just show up with nothing.  I'm scared of getting down there and not having a place to stay.


----------



## haPevraftr

aubriee said:


> I got an email from Vacation Strategies yesterday saying my balance was due.  The email I got from them when I paid the deposit several months ago, said that the balance wouldn't be due until I got the confirmation in my name which should be 20-30 days out.  I am now 50 days out and do not have any kind of confirmation.  Since I got the email saying my balance was due,  I called to ask and the guy on the phone sounded sort of rushed and irritated.  He said that they are no longer doing that, are asking for the balance to be paid earlier, and I would not even get a confirmation at all.  He said if I wanted to, that I could call him back 48 hours prior to check in and he'd transfer me through to BC, who would verify that I had a reservation.  He said that they had to piece together three different confirmations to get my ten night stay in May and that over the next few weeks would be doing alot of stuff behind the scenes to piece the reservation together to get the price they promised me, but that didn't concern me and all I needed to check in was my ID and not to worry about anything else, that I wouldn't need a confirmation.  Is this normal?  According to the original email I got from them, they said they would send me a confirmation in my name, but now
> they are saying they don't do that any longer and to just show up with nothing.  I'm scared of getting down there and not having a place to stay.


 
Nothing to worry about.  You will be fine.  We had two reservations combined over our 9 night stay.  We were asked to pay at 50 days out.  All I needed was ID to check in.  Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## Cynt

Hey Aubriee hopefully it will all work out for you. Take a deep breath! You sound like a planner like me and you go crazy when things don't go the way you think they should go. I can sooo relate. I'm the exact same way. 

I purchased mine on EBAY. I used Renting Resorts. For payment they used Skrill which I had never heard of and I was a little leary. But it all worked out fine. Paid in full yesterday and got my WBC confirmation this morning. This guy was on it!!!  I was shocked and happy when I checked my email this morning and saw the confirmation email. Did I mention we landed a 4 bdrm PRESIDENTIAL SUITE!!?!?!?!  I waited until the 60 day mark to get a low price, I don't recommend if you're not a risk taker. LOL!! But I knew somebody would have two-2 bdrms if it didn't work out. I've been perusing ebay every day for a month. When I saw my exact dates popup yesterday I grabbed it. WAA HOO!!! The risk paid off!

O, and I read a few days ago about the room number would be assigned on your confirmation. A room number was not assigned on my confirmation page in case anyone was wondering. 

Flights booked - check
Car rental reserved - check
Hotel booked - CHECK!!!

58 days! YES!!!!


----------



## EMHDad

Cynt said:


> Hey Aubriee hopefully it will all work out for you. Take a deep breath! You sound like a planner like me and you go crazy when things don't go the way you think they should go. I can sooo relate. I'm the exact same way.
> 
> I purchased mine on EBAY. I used Renting Resorts. For payment they used Skrill which I had never heard of and I was a little leary. But it all worked out fine. Paid in full yesterday and got my WBC confirmation this morning. This guy was on it!!!  I was shocked and happy when I checked my email this morning and saw the confirmation email. Did I mention we landed a 4 bdrm PRESIDENTIAL SUITE!!?!?!?!  I waited until the 60 day mark to get a low price, I don't recommend if you're not a risk taker. LOL!! But I knew somebody would have two-2 bdrms if it didn't work out. I've been perusing ebay every day for a month. When I saw my exact dates popup yesterday I grabbed it. WAA HOO!!! The risk paid off!
> 
> O, and I read a few days ago about the room number would be assigned on your confirmation. A room number was not assigned on my confirmation page in case anyone was wondering.
> 
> Flights booked - check
> Car rental reserved - check
> Hotel booked - CHECK!!!
> 
> 58 days! YES!!!!




Just curious... would you share the total price you got for the 4br pres. suite? I would like to get a picture of what a good deal it is.


----------



## Upatnoon

EMHDad said:


> Just curious... would you share the total price you got for the 4br pres. suite? I would like to get a picture of what a good deal it is.


Ebay Tip: If you do a completed listings search, you can see what kind of deals EVERYONE is getting on Bonnet Creek.


----------



## darrius1st

eeyorepixie said:


> I am really looking forward to staying at WBC again! we are going for 16 days, 1,800.,July 21-Aug.5th in a 2 bedroom.
> 
> We went last year and my DH fell in love with the resort, I guess he was not that big of a fan of sleeping on the floor trundle at POR  I do love on site too, but WBC is close enough and the pools and the space = to the convenience of on site.
> 
> We usually do 2 week trips, but due to sports last trip we only did 11 days, so we had nor resort days This trip we have 4 days just to enjoy the resort and DTD!
> 
> Really looking forward to the mini golf and my DD's want to do a few of the activities at WBC this year. They looooooooooove the pirate pool and Lazy River.
> 
> We requested Lake view, building 5...hope we get it



Who did you rent from because that's a great price. We are looking for a 2bedroom for 7/20/13-8/3/13.


----------



## princessap

anyone on here use good buy vacations for their BC trips? I have always used VU but Meghan is quoting me 600 less for the same week so am tempted to go with her...that is a big difference!!! but don't want to get there and have no room either!


----------



## DCTooTall

Cynt said:


> I've searched but couldn't find how do I get clean towels. Do they expect me to wash them? Not going to happen. LOL! Well it could. I read something about going and picking them up. Pick them up from where? We will be staying for a week in a 4 bdrm. 9 people.
> 
> Will someone explain how do I get clean towels? Where do I go? How often can I go? Etc. Thanks.



Since this is a timeshare resort and not a hotel,  daily clean towels/housekeeping are not provided.  You can pay a charge however to get them though.     So yes,   generally,  you are expected to wash your bath towels.


pool towels work a little differently.   You sign them out at one of the activity desks and are free to exchange them at the pools during your stay.  The Activity desks are located in the main building or Tower 6.


I seem to recall some people mentioned in a previous thread that they were able to request some clean towels be sent to their room,    but I don't know if they had to pay for the clean towels to be delivered or if it's something you could count on still being done.


As a rule each unit has enough towel sets included for the maximum occupancy for the unit.  (so 8 towel sets for a 2bdrm deluxe....  a 4bdrm would have 12 towel sets.)   Since the washer/dryer are also located in the room,   it's pretty easy to throw your towels into the washer/dryer and leave them to run while you visit the parks, pools,   or whatever you have planned for the day.    Since the laundry is located in your unit,  you don't have to worry about someone "stealing" your laundry if it's left sitting.


----------



## Cynt

Thx for the explanation DCTooTall.  Note to self to purchase washing detergent and softner sheets. Thanks. This might be a good time to try out those Tide pod things. It seems like they would travel well.


----------



## manhattanman

Cynt said:


> Thx for the explanation DCTooTall.  Note to self to purchase washing detergent and softner sheets. Thanks. This might be a good time to try out those Tide pod things. It seems like they would travel well.



  they do travel well, we bought them because they are small and there was no way we were bringing back an opened thing of laundry detergent.  We bought the smallest package ( 15 I think).

  I have to say I like them more than the detergent we were using at home.  I think they are more expensive so we will probably go back to liquid, but I really like the pods.


----------



## eeyorepixie

darrius1st said:


> Who did you rent from because that's a great price. We are looking for a 2bedroom for 7/20/13-8/3/13.



Aaron Washburn, from My Resort Network

I already have my confirmations. 

We will be there at the same time You see a lady who looks a little crazed with 4 tween/young teens that's me


----------



## westcoastgal

aubriee said:


> I got an email from Vacation Strategies yesterday saying my balance was due.  The email I got from them when I paid the deposit several months ago, said that the balance wouldn't be due until I got the confirmation in my name which should be 20-30 days out.  I am now 50 days out and do not have any kind of confirmation.  Since I got the email saying my balance was due,  I called to ask and the guy on the phone sounded sort of rushed and irritated.  He said that they are no longer doing that, are asking for the balance to be paid earlier, and I would not even get a confirmation at all.  He said if I wanted to, that I could call him back 48 hours prior to check in and he'd transfer me through to BC, who would verify that I had a reservation.  He said that they had to piece together three different confirmations to get my ten night stay in May and that over the next few weeks would be doing alot of stuff behind the scenes to piece the reservation together to get the price they promised me, but that didn't concern me and all I needed to check in was my ID and not to worry about anything else, that I wouldn't need a confirmation.  Is this normal?  According to the original email I got from them, they said they would send me a confirmation in my name, but now they are saying they don't do that any longer and to just show up with nothing.  I'm scared of getting down there and not having a place to stay.



I totally understand how you feel and am worried about the same thing from VS. They have been honest with me that in order to get the cheap rates, they drop reservations at the 60 day mark and fish for cheaper reservations. My concern is what if there isn't a reservation available? During especially busy times, the resort will absorb some of the rentals to rent out themselves at their higher rates.
I am totally paranoid as well cause their email to you requesting and confirming deposit doesn't guarantee a unit but does have clauses for if you cancel or they cancel. I personally don't care about getting my deposit back, I want my condo. I don't want to scramble for lodging. However, everyone assures me it will be fine on Disboards and VS said to have faith.


----------



## Fundytrail

westcoastgal said:


> I totally understand how you feel and am worried about the same thing from VS. They have been honest with me that in order to get the cheap rates, they drop reservations at the 60 day mark and fish for cheaper reservations. My concern is what if there isn't a reservation available? During especially busy times, the resort will absorb some of the rentals to rent out themselves at their higher rates.
> I am totally paranoid as well cause their email to you requesting and confirming deposit doesn't guarantee a unit but does have clauses for if you cancel or they cancel. I personally don't care about getting my deposit back, I want my condo. I don't want to scramble for lodging. However, everyone assures me it will be fine on Disboards and VS said to have faith.



We are in the same boat as both of you but after reading all the positive feedback on VS and their prompt communications, has us very confident that there will be no issues. There was one negative thread on VS but after following the thread I believe it was the renter that did not full understand they were renting a time share and not booking a hotel.


----------



## Twingle

We arrive for our first stay at Bonnet Creek next Sunday, and received a phone call today from them asking if we had any questions about our upcoming trip, and how they could best help us have an enjoyable stay.  I thought that was really nice!


----------



## KCmike

Twingle said:


> We arrive for our first stay at Bonnet Creek next Sunday, and received a phone call today from them asking if we had any questions about our upcoming trip, and how they could best help us have an enjoyable stay.  I thought that was really nice!



I think that is awesome.  We are staying there for the first time this summer as a friend is letting us use their points.  I hope all goes well as we usually stay onsite.


----------



## NHDisneyFan

KCmike said:


> I think that is awesome.  We are staying there for the first time this summer as a friend is letting us use their points.  I hope all goes well as we usually stay onsite.



Everything is going to be superb, you should not have 1 worry. Just count down the days.


----------



## eeyorepixie

http://www.nicenailsyes.com/Nicenailsyes.com/Welcome.html

Has anyone gone to this Nail Salon near WBC? I was looking for a place that was affordable that I could bring myself and 4 teen girls. I would need a second mortgage to do this at a Disney spa. This one seems affordable and close to WBC
Love the mani-pedi special for 30. and 25 for kids.


----------



## KWithers

Does anyone recall if the kitchens include a 9x13 baking dish?


----------



## katybug34

This will be our first time staying at Bonnet Creek next week. We go to WDW around three times per year and always stay at AKL or Bay Lake. A couple of questions for you Bonnet Creek pros:

1. How does it compare to these resorts? We are staying in a 2br deluxe.

2. We have three small children. Are there any requests that I should make as to building, etc...

3. Any other tips are welcome!!!

Thanks!


----------



## skylizard

KWithers said:


> Does anyone recall if the kitchens include a 9x13 baking dish?



If I remember correctly, they do.


----------



## SMWfamily

I am curious... is anyone here going to Bonnet Creek on a "timeshare rental" they did with a private individual?  Perhaps on a rental website, such as Redweek, etc?   If so, I have a question - How and when do I request a "view" if I can at all?  I have the reservation confirmation from the gentleman I rented from straight from the resort.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## erineab

princessap said:


> anyone on here use good buy vacations for their BC trips? I have always used VU but Meghan is quoting me 600 less for the same week so am tempted to go with her...that is a big difference!!! but don't want to get there and have no room either!



I am not familiar with this company but Vacation Strategy does offer a best price guarantee.  I have booked twice with VS and they have matched better prices both times.


----------



## manhattanman

KWithers said:


> Does anyone recall if the kitchens include a 9x13 baking dish?



  we cooked Grands cinnamon rolls but I don't remember if it was rectangular or circular.  I'm leaning towards rectangular it was pyrex for sure.


----------



## manhattanman

SMWfamily said:


> I am curious... is anyone here going to Bonnet Creek on a "timeshare rental" they did with a private individual?  Perhaps on a rental website, such as Redweek, etc?   If so, I have a question - How and when do I request a "view" if I can at all?  I have the reservation confirmation from the gentleman I rented from straight from the resort.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



  call the resort, ensure that they have your name associated with the reservation ( ususally done somewhere around 20 days out) then put in the request and hope.  They will absolutely note your request on your reservation, whether they accomodate it is something completely different.

  I was kind of bummed we did not get what we requested, in the end it made ( and this is completely personal, if might make a difference to you) no difference at all.  It might have even been better.  the next time we go I'll probably still make the request but if it does not turn out, so be it.


----------



## KCmike

NHDisneyFan said:


> Everything is going to be superb, you should not have 1 worry. Just count down the days.



Thanks NHDisneyFan!


----------



## Upatnoon

SMWfamily said:


> I am curious... is anyone here going to Bonnet Creek on a "timeshare rental" they did with a private individual?  Perhaps on a rental website, such as Redweek, etc?   If so, I have a question - How and when do I request a "view" if I can at all?  I have the reservation confirmation from the gentleman I rented from straight from the resort.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Most people on this board rent from private individuals, or businesses that rent the points for private individuals. That's because it is far cheaper than renting directly from the resort or a travel site like travelocity. Look on ebay for a quick way to see what the resort is renting for on the open market.

As for requesting views game, some people have reported calling the resort ahead of time to make a request. However, does calling ahead really do anything? I have not seen any evidence it does.

On the other hand, I have gotten requests granted when I asked at check-in, because I watched as they changed my room assignment.

Have fun!


----------



## luckychance

> I am curious... is anyone here going to Bonnet Creek on a "timeshare rental" they did with a private individual? Perhaps on a rental website, such as Redweek, etc? If so, I have a question - How and when do I request a "view" if I can at all? I have the reservation confirmation from the gentleman I rented from straight from the resort.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



We are at Bonnet Creek right now so I might be able to answer your questions.  We found our unit on redweek.com and rented a 4 bedroom presidential reserve straight from the owner.  We could not request a view this time because the owner actually owns this room, but every other time we have stayed here we called Bonnet Creek about a week out and made a request.  We always come with another family so our request was always that our rooms be close together and they have always been very accommodating.  You could also make your request to the owner and when they call to put your name on the guest certificate they can make the request for you.  Good luck!


----------



## amhornback

Anyone have pics or link to pics for Room #5617?  I cannot find thread that has pic of room views.  Thanks!


----------



## cocoabean1

katybug34 said:


> This will be our first time staying at Bonnet Creek next week. We go to WDW around three times per year and always stay at AKL or Bay Lake. A couple of questions for you Bonnet Creek pros:
> 
> 1. How does it compare to these resorts? We are staying in a 2br deluxe.
> 
> 2. We have three small children. Are there any requests that I should make as to building, etc...
> 
> 3. Any other tips are welcome!!!
> 
> Thanks!




We've stayed at Beach Club Villas and Bay Lake Towers- we found Bonnet Creek units to be quite a bit larger than Disney units.


----------



## DCTooTall

luckychance said:


> We are at Bonnet Creek right now so I might be able to answer your questions.  We found our unit on redweek.com and rented a 4 bedroom presidential reserve straight from the owner.  We could not request a view this time because the owner actually owns this room, but every other time we have stayed here we called Bonnet Creek about a week out and made a request.  We always come with another family so our request was always that our rooms be close together and they have always been very accommodating.  You could also make your request to the owner and when they call to put your name on the guest certificate they can make the request for you.  Good luck!



FWIW....  There are no Bonnett Creek deeds in which someone "owns the room".   The resort has no traditional "Fixed Week" inventory,  and all deeds are done as an percentage ownership of the tower (basically...  Points).

  When it comes to presidential units however,  Especially with certain owner levels,   the owner can actually reserve a specific unit instead of just a room type/size.


----------



## nancydrew79

I have a few questions about the 1 bedroom presidential units, but am getting conflicting info from my searches. Are all 1 bedroom presidentials either on the ground floor or have bad views (top of the parking garage)? Does the sofa in the living area pull out in the 1 bedroom presidential units?

Sorry if this has been answered previously! Searching has not been kind to me :\


----------



## manhattanman

nancydrew79 said:


> I have a few questions about the 1 bedroom presidential units, but am getting conflicting info from my searches. Are all 1 bedroom presidentials either on the ground floor or have bad views (top of the parking garage)? Does the sofa in the living area pull out in the 1 bedroom presidential units?
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered previously! Searching has not been kind to me :\



  I dont know about tower locations but the floor plan for the one bedroom presidential does not show a pull out couch.  We stayed in a three room deluxe because we were 9, I dont think any of the presidential rooms have a pull out couch, but I might be mistaken.


----------



## DCTooTall

nancydrew79 said:


> I have a few questions about the 1 bedroom presidential units, but am getting conflicting info from my searches. Are all 1 bedroom presidentials either on the ground floor or have bad views (top of the parking garage)? Does the sofa in the living area pull out in the 1 bedroom presidential units?
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered previously! Searching has not been kind to me :\



I don't know about the 1bdrm locations in tower 6,  so I can't tell you what they'd be looking at.

I do know that NONE of the presidential units have pull-out couches.  The upgraded furnishings that come in the presidential units do not include a sleeper-sofa in the sets.

  (I've seen some conflicting info on some of the 1bdrm presidentials being the exception to the rule....  but I'm not sure how reliable the data sources on those conflicting reports are.  )


----------



## erineab

DCTooTall said:


> FWIW....  There are no Bonnett Creek deeds in which someone "owns the room".   The resort has no traditional "Fixed Week" inventory,  and all deeds are done as an percentage ownership of the tower (basically...  Points).
> 
> When it comes to presidential units however,  Especially with certain owner levels,   the owner can actually reserve a specific unit instead of just a room type/size.



I have just booked a 4 bedroom presidential through Vacation Strategy.  Do you know if they are able to book specific rooms when dealing with 4 bedroom presidentials?  I don't really care which unit it is but I would love to have a poolview.


----------



## DCTooTall

erineab said:


> I have just booked a 4 bedroom presidential through Vacation Strategy.  Do you know if they are able to book specific rooms when dealing with 4 bedroom presidentials?  I don't really care which unit it is but I would love to have a poolview.



Some owners can... some can't.

  Since VS is a broker, and not an owner,  I wouldn't count on them being able to reserve a specific room and let you know in advance.   They use various owner accounts in order to make the most effecient use of the points they have available to use.

they also cancel and rebook during the discount window (under 60days) in order to get the lowest point cost possible,   which they count on getting when they give you their quote.    Even if they reserve a specific unit at the time you make your reservation,    there is no guarantee that they will keep that same unit by the time you actually check in.


----------



## darrius1st

Upatnoon said:


> Most people on this board rent from private individuals, or businesses that rent the points for private individuals. That's because it is far cheaper than renting directly from the resort or a travel site like travelocity. Look on ebay for a quick way to see what the resort is renting for on the open market.
> 
> As for requesting views game, some people have reported calling the resort ahead of time to make a request. However, does calling ahead really do anything? I have not seen any evidence it does.
> 
> On the other hand, I have gotten requests granted when I asked at check-in, because I watched as they changed my room assignment.
> 
> Have fun!



For my 2 stays at Bonnet Creek I got the view and Building I requested .


----------



## princessap

erineab said:


> I am not familiar with this company but Vacation Strategy does offer a best price guarantee.  I have booked twice with VS and they have matched better prices both times.



thank you....do I just send vacation strategies the email with the other quote?

Last year I was getting personalized emails from humaira at VS but this time I just keep getting generic emails with quotes multiple times and no one has answered any specific questions....who do you deal with?


----------



## chimilady

any owners on here?  How many points will it cost for a 2BR in mid to late January, or mid to late September?


----------



## bckwincy

Hi all! My family loves Bonnet Creek as well but I thought I would just try to put a helpful warning out there. Try to buy from a recommended seller. Some of the people on ebay are excellent. I have had great results with sellisku (his name is Scott and he is extremely responsive and helpful) and 5 Star Resort Vacations (seller name timesharemail), but I have just had a not so great experience with *renting-resorts*. I want to stress something here, there is a renting_resorts that I have not dealt with and has 100% positive feedback, but *renting-resorts* has been a bit of a nightmare. So underscore appears good, dash bad.

Here is my story... I purchased a 12 night 4BR pres stay for 4/14-4/24 on 2/16 and though he took my payment he has still not given me confirmation. According to other sellers he may have tried to rebook my room at the 60 day mark for a lower rate and lost it. Now he will not get back with me and I have opened a case on ebay. Unfortunately I now have no room and a lot of ressies I am finding I can't replace. Daughter's bbb at the castle and Be Our Guest reservations for a family of 9!!! I am so disheartened by this, but I kept thinking he would get back with me and now here I am 2 weeks before we are supposed to leave unsure of what to do next. I still haven't got my money back and it was not a small sum, and I booked 3 more nights at WBC in a 3br deluxe to round out our stay that I will likely have to eat 1/2 the cost of unless the seller can resell it, which he (NOT renting-resorts) has graciously offered to do. So just a word of caution that to keep things magical don't always trust the ratings on ebay (he has a 96.7% positive feedback) if you are more than 60 days out. Go with someone reputable and verify that you will get your confirmation asap.  

Good luck and magic to all!


----------



## Aggiegrl

bckwincy said:


> Hi all! My family loves Bonnet Creek as well but I thought I would just try to put a helpful warning out there. Try to buy from a recommended seller. Some of the people on ebay are excellent. I have had great results with sellisku (his name is Scott and he is extremely responsive and helpful) and 5 Star Resort Vacations (seller name timesharemail), but I have just had a not so great experience with *renting-resorts*. I want to stress something here, there is a renting_resorts that I have not dealt with and has 100% positive feedback, but *renting-resorts* has been a bit of a nightmare. So underscore appears good, dash bad.
> 
> Here is my story... I purchased a 12 night 4BR pres stay for 4/14-4/24 on 2/16 and though he took my payment he has still not given me confirmation. According to other sellers he may have tried to rebook my room at the 60 day mark for a lower rate and lost it. Now he will not get back with me and I have opened a case on ebay. Unfortunately I now have no room and a lot of ressies I am finding I can't replace. Daughter's bbb at the castle and Be Our Guest reservations for a family of 9!!! I am so disheartened by this, but I kept thinking he would get back with me and now here I am 2 weeks before we are supposed to leave unsure of what to do next. I still haven't got my money back and it was not a small sum, and I booked 3 more nights at WBC in a 3br deluxe to round out our stay that I will likely have to eat 1/2 the cost of unless the seller can resell it, which he (NOT renting-resorts) has graciously offered to do. So just a word of caution that to keep things magical don't always trust the ratings on ebay (he has a 96.7% positive feedback) if you are more than 60 days out. Go with someone reputable and verify that you will get your confirmation asap.
> 
> Good luck and magic to all!



I'm really sorry to hear this.  We used this seller last year without issue and I was planning on using him again.  He was slow to respond to emails and slow get us a confirmation, but still within the dispute period.  

The problem I found with ebay was that I did not want to leave feedback until AFTER our stay was complete.  At that point it was too late to leave feedback...Ebay would not allow it.


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

chimilady said:


> any owners on here?  How many points will it cost for a 2BR in mid to late January, or mid to late September?



Jan 2014 is 189k for 7 nights  Sept 2013 is 112k for 7 nights


----------



## Disfan15

Hello,



amhornback said:


> Anyone have pics or link to pics for Room #5617?  I cannot find thread that has pic of room views.  Thanks!



Here are two Disboard photo links:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2701195
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2723278

Happy March!


----------



## two*little*birds

I have received 3 quotes so far for 14 nights in a 3-bedroom deluxe unit (for our October trip). Do these seem reasonable? I know when we went in 2011 for 14 nights it was around $1750. Have rates gone up that much? (we booked ahead of time then too)

Utopia World Vacation  $2212. (we rented from Paul in 2011)
Vacation Strategy  $2398.
Sun or Snow Vacation Rentals  $2600.

Is there anyone else we should contact for a quote? (aside from Ken Price)


----------



## erineab

two*little*birds said:


> I have received 3 quotes so far for 14 nights in a 3-bedroom deluxe unit (for our October trip). Do these seem reasonable? I know when we went in 2011 for 14 nights it was around $1750. Have rates gone up that much? (we booked ahead of time then too)
> 
> Utopia World Vacation  $2212. (we rented from Paul in 2011)
> Vacation Strategy  $2398.
> Sun or Snow Vacation Rentals  $2600.
> 
> Is there anyone else we should contact for a quote? (aside from Ken Price)



I would also contact Farrell's Vacations.  They have good reviews as well.


----------



## two*little*birds

erineab said:


> I would also contact Farrell's Vacations.  They have good reviews as well.



Oh yes, forgot about them. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## katallo

two*little*birds said:


> I have received 3 quotes so far for 14 nights in a 3-bedroom deluxe unit (for our October trip). Do these seem reasonable? I know when we went in 2011 for 14 nights it was around $1750. Have rates gone up that much? (we booked ahead of time then too)
> 
> Utopia World Vacation  $2212. (we rented from Paul in 2011)
> Vacation Strategy  $2398.
> Sun or Snow Vacation Rentals  $2600.
> 
> Is there anyone else we should contact for a quote? (aside from Ken Price)



Probably.  We have a 3 bedroom booked during value season for 180.00/night through Vacation Upgrades.


----------



## Twingle

Sorry if this question has been answered before, I can't figure out how to word it correctly and get it to fit in the search engine!

Preparing for worse case, does Bonnet Creek have a doctor on call?  When we stayed at Old Key West one of my kids had gotten sick, and I called the front office and a doctor came in about 20 minutes.  

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Janet Hill

Twingle said:


> Sorry if this question has been answered before, I can't figure out how to word it correctly and get it to fit in the search engine!
> 
> Preparing for worse case, does Bonnet Creek have a doctor on call?  When we stayed at Old Key West one of my kids had gotten sick, and I called the front office and a doctor came in about 20 minutes.
> 
> Thanks for any help!



They probably called these docs

http://www.doctorsoncallservice.com/


----------



## westcoastgal

What are the closest, reasonably priced and best family restaurants if staying at WBC? We do have ADR at DW but there are a couple of days that we are off property.

Should we take a shuttle from the airport and then rent a car for the few days we need it or rent a car from the airport and have more flexibility? Who has been there recently and used the resort shuttles to the park? Can you give feedback? I am thinking that paying $5/round trip for 3 out of 4 of us, makes it wiser to rent a car, especially if we plan to come back for mid day breaks for the kids (age 3 and 4).

Will we have to drive to Downtown Disney? The shuttle goes to the 4 parks right? So we can either shuttle to a park and then to DD or to go straight to DD drive ourselves?

How far is it to International Drive? We want to go to the outlet mall and read that the one there is less busy than the one at Vineyard. However, I am open to advice.

The bedbugs thread has scared me. Anyone else ever experienced them at WBC? I know they can happen anywhere but my concern is how it was handled.
Thanks.


----------



## Twingle

Janet Hill said:


> They probably called these docs
> 
> http://www.doctorsoncallservice.com/



Thank you very much!


----------



## Mommyof3inVA

westcoastgal said:


> What are the closest, reasonably priced and best family restaurants if staying at WBC? We do have ADR at DW but there are a couple of days that we are off property.
> 
> Should we take a shuttle from the airport and then rent a car for the few days we need it or rent a car from the airport and have more flexibility? Who has been there recently and used the resort shuttles to the park? Can you give feedback? I am thinking that paying $5/round trip for 3 out of 4 of us, makes it wiser to rent a car, especially if we plan to come back for mid day breaks for the kids (age 3 and 4).
> 
> Will we have to drive to Downtown Disney? The shuttle goes to the 4 parks right? So we can either shuttle to a park and then to DD or to go straight to DD drive ourselves?
> 
> How far is it to International Drive? We want to go to the outlet mall and read that the one there is less busy than the one at Vineyard. However, I am open to advice.
> 
> The bedbugs thread has scared me. Anyone else ever experienced them at WBC? I know they can happen anywhere but my concern is how it was handled.
> Thanks.



I am wondering the same thing about the nearby restaurants. I'd love to know which are good! Don't worry about the bed bugs, this was an isolated case. I called and spoke with the manager and was reassured that it has been fixed and this could have happened at any hotel. Just be sure to check under your sheets at the corners of the mattress BEFORE bringing your luggage into the room.

There are several outlet malls--one is farther away closer to Sea World and one is more upscale. Not sure which is best as I have not been. I would recommend renting a car vs trying to shuttle to Downtown Disney. The shuttle will not go to the outlets so you would have to get a cab. Here is the link to a really nice mall nearby: http://www.mallatmillenia.com/


----------



## lilpooh108

Hi there!

Are there any owners on this thread that can comment about ownership at BC?  We own DVC, but we're quickly outgrowing the studios and would love to supplement at BC.

We've never been, so I'm a little antsy about buying sight unseen (resale of course).  

Any pitfalls to owning?  Dislikes about the Wyndham program?  I've read up on the program itself and understand the general basics of the Wyndham points program.  Anything to watch out for?   The MFs seem a bit high, but I guess can deal with that.  Comments/thoughts are appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## carlbarry

lilpooh108 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Are there any owners on this thread that can comment about ownership at BC?  We own DVC, but we're quickly outgrowing the studios and would love to supplement at BC.
> 
> We've never been, so I'm a little antsy about buying sight unseen (resale of course).
> 
> Any pitfalls to owning?  Dislikes about the Wyndham program?  I've read up on the program itself and understand the general basics of the Wyndham points program.  Anything to watch out for?   The MFs seem a bit high, but I guess can deal with that.  Comments/thoughts are appreciated.  Thanks!



A lot of people would suggest you buy points for a resort with a lower MF, and then just book at Bonnet Creek.
As a Wyndham and DVC owner, I can tell you that Wyndham is a lot less owner friendly than DVC.  One thing the sales weasels will never tell you is that Wyndham issues "housekeeping" points.  You get a certain amount based on how many points you own.  Everytime you stay somewhere, they deduct the points.  The catch is, if you stay for less than a week, even 1 day, they deduct a full week's points.  So taking a lot of short vacations will cost you extra housekeeping points.
Another catch is that you can no longer transfer points between owners.
Also, you must "bank" your points BEFORE they are issued.  So, for example, my points are issued January 1.  So I must bank December 31 or before.  And there is a $35 charge.  But the points are then good for 3 years.  BUT they can no longer be transfered to RCI.
Another catch is the "transaction" fee.  You get "free" transactions based on how many points you own.  But everytime you call to make a change, there's a transaction fee.  For example, on April 1 you book a stay.  One transaction fee.  April 2 you call to add 2 days.  Another transaction fee.  April 3 you call to make it a 2 bedroom instead of 1 bedroom.  Another transaction fee.
But all in all, if you buy resale, and keep what you book, you should be OK.  However,  I'd also look into if renting from one of the people mentioned here doesn't actually come out cheaper than owning.  I know it costs me more to stay than what I see people posting they paid to renters!


----------



## Upatnoon

lilpooh108 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Are there any owners on this thread that can comment about ownership at BC?  We own DVC, but we're quickly outgrowing the studios and would love to supplement at BC.
> 
> We've never been, so I'm a little antsy about buying sight unseen (resale of course).
> 
> Any pitfalls to owning?  Dislikes about the Wyndham program?  I've read up on the program itself and understand the general basics of the Wyndham points program.  Anything to watch out for?   The MFs seem a bit high, but I guess can deal with that.  Comments/thoughts are appreciated.  Thanks!


I studied this and found it cheaper to rent the resort than to own it. Why lock yourself in to a lifetime of maintenance fees? Bonnet Creek is a large resort and very easy to rent.

If you still want to buy, I still suggest renting just once to see if you like it. Also, the Wyndham timeshare system is a lot more complex than DVC. I would study up on Tugbbs.com first.


----------



## lilpooh108

carlbarry said:


> A lot of people would suggest you buy points for a resort with a lower MF, and then just book at Bonnet Creek.
> As a Wyndham and DVC owner, I can tell you that Wyndham is a lot less owner friendly than DVC.  One thing the sales weasels will never tell you is that Wyndham issues "housekeeping" points.  You get a certain amount based on how many points you own.  Everytime you stay somewhere, they deduct the points.  The catch is, if you stay for less than a week, even 1 day, they deduct a full week's points.  So taking a lot of short vacations will cost you extra housekeeping points.
> Another catch is that you can no longer transfer points between owners.
> Also, you must "bank" your points BEFORE they are issued.  So, for example, my points are issued January 1.  So I must bank December 31 or before.  And there is a $35 charge.  But the points are then good for 3 years.  BUT they can no longer be transfered to RCI.
> Another catch is the "transaction" fee.  You get "free" transactions based on how many points you own.  But everytime you call to make a change, there's a transaction fee.  For example, on April 1 yo don't book a stay.  One transaction fee.  April 2 you call to add 2 days.  Another transaction fee.  April 3 you call to make it a 2 bedroom instead of 1 bedroom.  Another transaction fee.
> But all in all, if you buy resale, and keep what you book, you should be OK.  However,  I'd also look into if renting from one of the people mentioned here doesn't actually come out cheaper than owning.  I know it costs me more to stay than what I see people posting they paid to renters!



Thanks Carlbarry.  I read about their banking system, but don't quite understand it.  Essentially you pay $39 to extend the life of the points, is that right?  And you have to make that decision before the 1st date on which the points are issued?  

What if you have an annual use contract and you bank points each year.  Can the points be pooled together to make one large reservation when the years overlap?

Thanks!



Upatnoon said:


> I studied this and found it cheaper to rent the resort than to own it. Why lock yourself in to a lifetime of maintenance fees? Bonnet Creek is a large resort and very easy to rent.
> 
> If you still want to buy, I still suggest renting just once to see if you like it. Also, the Wyndham timeshare system is a lot more complex than DVC. I would study up on Tugbbs.com first.



Thanks!  I agree that if I were only buying to use at BC, it is better to just rent.  I should have mentioned --- we also own at Aulani and I'd like to supplement our Aulani stays as well.  The last time we went to Aulani I paid $2500 for 3 nights in a 2BR on Maui at a "full ownership" resort.  It was FABULOUS, but too rich for my blood and frankly, I don't want to pay that every time.  Wyndham has a good portfolio in Hawaii, but I do worry about them being "older" resorts.  I think some have been remodeled.


----------



## bckwincy

Aggiegrl said:


> I'm really sorry to hear this.  We used this seller last year without issue and I was planning on using him again.  He was slow to respond to emails and slow get us a confirmation, but still within the dispute period.
> 
> The problem I found with ebay was that I did not want to leave feedback until AFTER our stay was complete.  At that point it was too late to leave feedback...Ebay would not allow it.



I agree about the feedback time period. That happened with me for the last people I bought from and I wanted to leave positive feedback because they had been so responsive!

Good news is I have some resolution now. He did get back with me and refunded my money. He lost out on my room, which is frustrating this close to our trip, in only 2 weeks, but I am hoping for the best through some of the other sellers on ebay. I really had wanted the 4 br pres, but I think 3 br deluxe is going to be our best bet at this point. 

My goal now is to find a room and look forward to some fun times at Disney!


----------



## carlbarry

lilpooh108 said:


> Thanks Carlbarry.  I read about their banking system, but don't quite understand it.  Essentially you pay $39 to extend the life of the points, is that right?  And you have to make that decision before the 1st date on which the points are issued?
> 
> What if you have an annual use contract and you bank points each year.  Can the points be pooled together to make one large reservation when the years overlap?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I agree that if I were only buying to use at BC, it is better to just rent.  I should have mentioned --- we also own at Aulani and I'd like to supplement our Aulani stays as well.  The last time we went to Aulani I paid $2500 for 3 nights in a 2BR on Maui at a "full ownership" resort.  It was FABULOUS, but too rich for my blood and frankly, I don't want to pay that every time.  Wyndham has a good portfolio in Hawaii, but I do worry about them being "older" resorts.  I think some have been remodeled.


1.  Yes, you must add the points to the "credit pool" BEFORE they are issued.  If I wait until January 1 when the points are issued, I'm out of luck.  And of course, later in the use year if you see you aren't going to use the points, it's too late to bank them.
2.  Yes, you can "pool" the points.  I have only 49,000 points per year, yet can have many more available from pooling and borrowing from the next year.  If I bank 49K in the year 2000, they are good until the end of 2002.  The 2001 points when banked will be good until the end of 2003.  The 2002 points will be good until 2004. So during 2002, I would have 49K X 3 . . . unless I borrow from 2003, and then I'd have 49K X 4.  BUT ONE IMPORTANT thing:  they say the points are good for "3 years."  BUT that includes the original year they were good for!  So what you really get is a two year extension.


----------



## lilpooh108

carlbarry said:


> 1.  Yes, you must add the points to the "credit pool" BEFORE they are issued.  If I wait until January 1 when the points are issued, I'm out of luck.  And of course, later in the use year if you see you aren't going to use the points, it's too late to bank them.
> 2.  Yes, you can "pool" the points.  I have only 49,000 points per year, yet can have many more available from pooling and borrowing from the next year.  If I bank 49K in the year 2000, they are good until the end of 2002.  The 2001 points when banked will be good until the end of 2003.  The 2002 points will be good until 2004. So during 2002, I would have 49K X 3 . . . unless I borrow from 2003, and then I'd have 49K X 4.  BUT ONE IMPORTANT thing:  they say the points are good for "3 years."  BUT that includes the original year they were good for!  So what you really get is a two year extension.



Thanks for the explanation.  49K pts sounds like a great amount to own for our needs, but my husband doesn't want less than 64K since the MFs are comparable.

2 more questions 

1)  Do the Housekeeping credits pool along w/the points?

2) Do you mind asking which resort you own at?

Thanks!


----------



## Twingle

We're here now!  Uneventful drive from Virginia, check in was a little long, but they had three people working, and everyone before us had lots of questions about where things were located and how to get there, so it absolutely was not a staffing issue.
We're in Tower 5, room 281-it's HUGE.  We usually stay DVC, and this place is beyond spacious.  Very lovely, no issue with bed bugs or anything else, we're right by the pool and lazy river, and while it was noisy when we were out on the porch, inside noise was minimal.
I'll try to answer any questions, it's our first time here and we're figuring things out!


----------



## westcoastgal

Thank you for checking in with us. I am interested in shuttle times, how well they run, actual time to parks. I will have a car so if you are driving, please let us know parking situation, driving times to park and then actually how long to get in parks. Also, restaurants and stores nearby.
Thanks.


----------



## Grumpy's Wife

Can anyone tell me if there is still a need to know how to override the A/C? We will be staying there the first week of June so I know the air conditioner will be working overtime.  Thanks.


----------



## LadyBeBop

carlbarry said:


> A lot of people would suggest you buy points for a resort with a lower MF, and then just book at Bonnet Creek.



Totally agree with this.  Unless you want Christmas week, you should usually get what you want at the 10 month mark (when you can make reservations for Wyndham resorts other than your own).  We own at Wyndham Smokey Mountains, and the initial cost plus MFs are lower than at WBC.  I'm assuming you're talking resale.

Someone suggested TUG (Timeshare User Group).  It's $15/year, and it's the best investment you can make if you're thinking about buying a timeshare.


----------



## Fundytrail

Grumpy's Wife said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is still a need to know how to override the A/C? We will be staying there the first week of June so I know the air conditioner will be working overtime.  Thanks.



Pressing & holding F/C button on the left side of thermostat, once "6P" apprears in display, unit is on override


----------



## Grumpy's Wife

Fundytrail said:


> Pressing & holding F/C button on the left side of thermostat, once "6P" apprears in display, unit is on override



Thanks so much.


----------



## snappy

manhattanman said:


> I dont know about tower locations but the floor plan for the one bedroom presidential does not show a pull out couch.  We stayed in a three room deluxe because we were 9, I dont think any of the presidential rooms have a pull out couch, but I might be mistaken.



I am staying in a bedroom presidential in a few weeks.  I called the resort to check on what type of sofas are in the 1 bedroom presidential.  The 1 bedroom presidential has a sofabed, but the 2 bedroom presidential has a regular sofa.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## two*little*birds

Yippee, just booked our 3-bedroom deluxe villa for October!

First time using Vacation Strategy, and they honoured a price match just as they stated (actually they beat it by a few dollars).

Let the planning begin!


----------



## carlbarry

lilpooh108 said:


> Thanks for the explanation.  49K pts sounds like a great amount to own for our needs, but my husband doesn't want less than 64K since the MFs are comparable.
> 
> 2 more questions
> 
> 1)  Do the Housekeeping credits pool along w/the points?
> 
> 2) Do you mind asking which resort you own at?
> 
> Thanks!


I bought 49,000 points because that would give me 5 nights at Bonnet Creek or Star Island, which is all I wanted--before I wanted to stay longer LOL.  Actually, the first time I was issued points (in 2007), I traded 27K to RCI for $130, and got a 2 BR at Orange Lake, and then transferred the remaining 22K to another owner, for $5 per thousand points.  None of that is now possible due to changes Wyndham has made.  As for your questions:
1) NO!  Another way Wyndham shafts owners. You receive 1 housekeeping credit for every 1,000 points you own.  However, they don't transfer into the credit pool!   This is from the Wyndham owners' website: "One (1) Housekeeping Credit for every 1,000 points placed in the pool will be deducted from your account. Additional Housekeeping Credits may be purchased as needed."  So not only do they charge you for pooling the points, they then, if you don't have extra HK credits, make you pay for them, too!
2) I own at Star Island.


----------



## DisneyToddlers

two*little*birds said:


> Yippee, just booked our 3-bedroom deluxe villa for October!
> 
> First time using Vacation Strategy, and they honoured a price match just as they stated (actually they beat it by a few dollars).
> 
> Let the planning begin!



May I ask who had a better price? I am getting the best price from Vacation Strategy. Thanks!


----------



## cpbjgc

We are back from 4 nights at BCR. Overall, we enjoyed the resort, found it convenient and liked the landscaping and pools. We booked through Wyndham using a deal for Canadians available through the Orlando Magic Card. We tried to book through a couple of the agencies noted in this thread, but there was no availability for our week (coincided with Easter). The price was better than the Sheraton Vistana using the allears discount for a two bedroom during that time. 

We found the staff to be attentive and friendly, wifi a bit spotty (seemed better during the day time) and the parking to be convenient. The only downside to our room was the toilet of the master bedroom which needed to be plunged 50% of the time (there is a plunger in the closet off the kitchen/living area in the two bedroom deluxe).

If we stay there again, we will make a view request. We didnt and ended up in building 3 overlooking the parking lot and the HVAC system for the Wyndham Grand hotel which was right next to us. It was cold last week, so when our AC would turn off we heard the cycling 78 decibel whine (there is an app for that!) from the hotels HVAC. We first noticed it at 4:00 am of our first night when I thought a car alarm was going off in the parking lot. It was annoying, especially when trying to enjoy a drink on the balcony, but I guess someone had to get that room.  My one further thought on this is we did get a couple calls about attending the sales presentation (getting the parking pass went smoothly). If you really wanted me to buy a timeshare from you, why stick me in such an undesirable room? Not a good strategy to get me to buy at developer prices.

Other guests were also friendly. My only observation is why dont people watch their kids at the pools or get them to observe pool rules? After watching a young boy (5 or 6 maybe) diving head first into 3ft 6 inches of water at the encouragement of his parents, I just gave my head a shake. Kids actually jumped over me a couple times. I wont even go into what was happening in the hot tub. The only pool rule that was consistently observed was no animals in the pool or on the pool deck. It did make me wonder how that had to be listed on the pool rules so prominently.

Overall, we would stay there again and recommend it to others.


----------



## Al and Kate's Mom

Hi all. Question about the shuttle- where at each park does it drop off/pick up?

TIA!


----------



## DCTooTall

Al and Kate's Mom said:


> Hi all. Question about the shuttle- where at each park does it drop off/pick up?
> 
> TIA!



The "offsite Shuttle" drop off locations.

 Generally these are located a bit past the onsite bus loops.  The biggest difference however is at MK where the offsite shuttles drop off at the old Bus depot/parking lot at the TTC


----------



## Al and Kate's Mom

DCTooTall said:


> The "offsite Shuttle" drop off locations.
> 
> Generally these are located a bit past the onsite bus loops.  The biggest difference however is at MK where the offsite shuttles drop off at the old Bus depot/parking lot at the TTC



Thank you!


----------



## rkb2530

carlbarry said:


> 1) NO!  Another way Wyndham shafts owners. You receive 1 housekeeping credit for every 1,000 points you own.  However, they don't transfer into the credit pool!   This is from the Wyndham owners' website: "One (1) Housekeeping Credit for every 1,000 points placed in the pool will be deducted from your account. Additional Housekeeping Credits may be purchased as needed."  So not only do they charge you for pooling the points, they then, if you don't have extra HK credits, make you pay for them, too!



The way the Wyndham website is worded is confusing.  When you credit pool your points, the HK credits are deducted from the use year and put in the pool to use with the points you placed in the pool.  You don't lose them when you credit pool your points.  I did this at the first of the year and the HK credits showed up with the points with no problems.


----------



## disneydreamer21

We are returning to Orlando after a stay 2 years ago at Beach Club.  Although it was really nice, and we are booked to go there again, currently, we want to spend our hard earned money a little more wisely.  I LOVED what WBC had to offer, (more room, great pools, etc) so I inquired with Ken at Vacation Upgrades.  
Needless to say, he quoted me a price, but I took 10 days to get back to him (family issues) and now there are no 2 bedrooms available for our dates.
We are going the middle of June.
My question is this: is it likely there will be a cancellation for our dates, and should hold out for this? (Ken nicely replied he would look out for a cancellation)
Or, should I go through another outlet for renting WBC? Ebay, Vacation Strategies, etc?
Should I give up and go with another resort, Westgate Lakes, Sheraton Vistana, Hilton Sea World?
I did try a couple of places, but no luck.
Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## spel

disneydreamer21 said:


> We are returning to Orlando after a stay 2 years ago at Beach Club.  Although it was really nice, and we are booked to go there again, currently, we want to spend our hard earned money a little more wisely.  I LOVED what WBC had to offer, (more room, great pools, etc) so I inquired with Ken at Vacation Upgrades.
> Needless to say, he quoted me a price, but I took 10 days to get back to him (family issues) and now there are no 2 bedrooms available for our dates.
> We are going the middle of June.
> My question is this: is it likely there will be a cancellation for our dates, and should hold out for this? (Ken nicely replied he would look out for a cancellation)
> Or, should I go through another outlet for renting WBC? Ebay, Vacation Strategies, etc?
> Should I give up and go with another resort, Westgate Lakes, Sheraton Vistana, Hilton Sea World?
> I did try a couple of places, but no luck.
> Thanks for any help you can give me.



We used VS so I would definitely recommend contacting them. I got a better price from them than from Ken.


----------



## kleldridge

Does anyone know what tower the 1 bedroom presidentials are in?   We've only stayed in 2 bedrooms up until this year so I'm not familiar.


----------



## sharadoc

disneydreamer21 said:


> We are returning to Orlando after a stay 2 years ago at Beach Club.  Although it was really nice, and we are booked to go there again, currently, we want to spend our hard earned money a little more wisely.  I LOVED what WBC had to offer, (more room, great pools, etc) so I inquired with Ken at Vacation Upgrades.
> Needless to say, he quoted me a price, but I took 10 days to get back to him (family issues) and now there are no 2 bedrooms available for our dates.
> We are going the middle of June.
> My question is this: is it likely there will be a cancellation for our dates, and should hold out for this? (Ken nicely replied he would look out for a cancellation)
> Or, should I go through another outlet for renting WBC? Ebay, Vacation Strategies, etc?
> Should I give up and go with another resort, Westgate Lakes, Sheraton Vistana, Hilton Sea World?
> I did try a couple of places, but no luck.
> Thanks for any help you can give me.





spel said:


> We used VS so I would definitely recommend contacting them. I got a better price from them than from Ken.



I can tell you that VS did not have availability for my timeframe and Ken did so we went with Ken. I think you should absolutely try VS as well as Farrell's and see if they have better luck. 

All of them got back to me with quotes quickly and I learned from this board that I needed to make that reservation right away, so we booked as soon as we confirmed our days off from work.


----------



## disneyfreak7

is there a crockpot in the 2 bdr kitchen?


----------



## Upatnoon

disneyfreak7 said:


> is there a crockpot in the 2 bdr kitchen?


I have never seen a crockpot


----------



## keywestbride

disneydreamer21 said:


> We are returning to Orlando after a stay 2 years ago at Beach Club.  Although it was really nice, and we are booked to go there again, currently, we want to spend our hard earned money a little more wisely.  I LOVED what WBC had to offer, (more room, great pools, etc) so I inquired with Ken at Vacation Upgrades.
> Needless to say, he quoted me a price, but I took 10 days to get back to him (family issues) and now there are no 2 bedrooms available for our dates.
> We are going the middle of June.
> My question is this: is it likely there will be a cancellation for our dates, and should hold out for this? (Ken nicely replied he would look out for a cancellation)
> Or, should I go through another outlet for renting WBC? Ebay, Vacation Strategies, etc?
> Should I give up and go with another resort, Westgate Lakes, Sheraton Vistana, Hilton Sea World?
> I did try a couple of places, but no luck.
> Thanks for any help you can give me.



Definitely try VS.  I tried VU first, and they had no availability.  I tried VS, and they had several options for me.


----------



## Janet Hill

kleldridge said:


> Does anyone know what tower the 1 bedroom presidentials are in?   We've only stayed in 2 bedrooms up until this year so I'm not familiar.



Tower 6


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

Can anyone explain to me how the different WBC rental agencies work? VS and VU didn't have availability for ANY units the dates we may be going. But just got a response back from Farrel's saying he can get a 2 bd deluxe for my dates. Seems odd...and scares me at the same time that we won't have a room if I do book with Farrel....


----------



## darrius1st

He may have already had that date booked if your look on his website he sells weeks he has already prebooked. What are the dates?


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

darrius1st said:


> He may have already had that date booked if your look on his website he sells weeks he has already prebooked. What are the dates?



June 23-28. I emailed him back to see if we can add on 2 more nights though (arriving the 21st).


----------



## darrius1st

Also try sunorsnowvacationrentals they have a inventory of weeks also.


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

darrius1st said:


> Also try sunorsnowvacationrentals they have a inventory of weeks also.



Just emailed them. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Protaras76

My family and I are staying at the WBC in September for 2 weeks, I'm not 100% about driving, and have read that the shuttle isn't very often and they are now charging $5 per person to use it as there are 5 of us it will work out expensive for us, I've been looking on google maps at the location of the resort and it seems close to the Caribbean Beach, there is a few bushes/trees between the 2, does anyone that has stayed at the WBC know if its possible to cut through these bushes/trees to use the Disney transport instead????


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

Protaras76 said:


> My family and I are staying at the WBC in September for 2 weeks, I'm not 100% about driving, and have read that the shuttle isn't very often and they are now charging $5 per person to use it as there are 5 of us it will work out expensive for us, I've been looking on google maps at the location of the resort and it seems close to the Caribbean Beach, there is a few bushes/trees between the 2, does anyone that has stayed at the WBC know if its possible to cut through these bushes/trees to use the Disney transport instead????



It is not possible to cut thru the trees. Its virtually impossible to walk over to CBR. I would not advise it. You can rent a car for pretty cheap. We are going May 22nd to June 2nd. We are renting a full size car thru Alamo for $219 total (including taxes & fees) for 11 nights. We LOVE having a car and even with paying $14 a day to park we save $$. I also love being able to come and go when we please.


----------



## Protaras76

I have access to a rental car just need to pay top up insurance, my concern is that I don't drive over here so its a worry to drive over there, I am quite a confident driver but have never driven on the right side of the road either :/


----------



## DCTooTall

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> Can anyone explain to me how the different WBC rental agencies work? VS and VU didn't have availability for ANY units the dates we may be going. But just got a response back from Farrel's saying he can get a 2 bd deluxe for my dates. Seems odd...and scares me at the same time that we won't have a room if I do book with Farrel....



The resort has a set amount of availability based off the capacity of the resort.  Any owner can reserve any week in any unit size at the resort,  assuming they have the ownership points to do so.

For some weeks during popular times,   some of the bigger mega-renters will make reservations at the resort even though they don't currently have someone who wants to use that week.   It's a way for them to hedge their bets in case the resort gets booked solid...  and they know that they can always cancel the reservation before the cutoff and get their points back.

If renters say there isn't any availability for the dates you want,   it usually means that at least a few of the dates you want/need are booked solid at the resort.   At this point you would need to find someone who already has a spec reservation at the resort in order to get a room locked in to stay at.    sometimes these large renters who pre-reserve on spec will have multiple reservations and will be willing to "break apart" their existing reservations in order to try and get you the exact dates you need and are looking for....  however sometimes they won't because they want to rent out the entire week and not just a partial week.  



Protaras76 said:


> My family and I are staying at the WBC in September for 2 weeks, I'm not 100% about driving, and have read that the shuttle isn't very often and they are now charging $5 per person to use it as there are 5 of us it will work out expensive for us, I've been looking on google maps at the location of the resort and it seems close to the Caribbean Beach, there is a few bushes/trees between the 2, does anyone that has stayed at the WBC know if its possible to cut through these bushes/trees to use the Disney transport instead????



 Unfortunately,   you can't walk from the CBR to WBC.    Besides the bushes and trees,   there is a fence and a large ditch between the back of the CBR and the Bonnet Creek area.  There also is not a sidewalk on East Buena Vista BLVD,  so walking out the front of the resort and down the road to the Bonnet Creek resort area wouldn't be an option.


You best options would be to either rent a car,   or to check if Taxi prices for your 5 people might end up being less expensive than the onsite shuttle.


----------



## 6elginfans

We are staying at Bonnet Creek for this first time in November. I was told that they have special ticket prices.  When I called they said they could only tell me those prices in person.  I am guessing you have to hear the time share talk, and then they let you know their prices. Is this true, does anyone know what the tickets prices are if you listen?


----------



## DCTooTall

6elginfans said:


> We are staying at Bonnet Creek for this first time in November. I was told that they have special ticket prices.  When I called they said they could only tell me those prices in person.  I am guessing you have to hear the time share talk, and then they let you know their prices. Is this true, does anyone know what the tickets prices are if you listen?



I don't know what the current time share spiel "gift" is.  Sometimes it's a gift card.  Sometimes it's a couple free 1 day tickets or discounted other ticket types.    Either way,   It's usually not worth it since it requires 2-3 hours of your valuable vacation time to listen to a very high pressure sales spiel.

You can also purchase Disney tickets in the main lobby.   These are (last time I checked) the same price as those sold at the front gate ticket booths since the ticket sales desk is staffed by Disney employees.  The only real advantage to buying your tickets here is that it could save you the time of waiting in the line at the front of te park to buy your tickets.  (But you can always buy them online before your trip from Disney or at a discount from someplace like Undercover Tourist)


----------



## kleldridge

sharadoc said:


> I can tell you that VS did not have availability for my timeframe and Ken did so we went with Ken. I think you should absolutely try VS as well as Farrell's and see if they have better luck.
> 
> All of them got back to me with quotes quickly and I learned from this board that I needed to make that reservation right away, so we booked as soon as we confirmed our days off from work.



We always go with Farrell.


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

kleldridge said:


> We always go with Farrell.



Do you find him to be a slow responder? He emailed me a quote yesterday at 9 am, I immediately wrote back asking to add on 2 days, and didn't get a response back till almost 8 pm. I wrote him immediately again saying we wanted to book, and still no response.


----------



## Wonders10

How comfy are the sofa beds? 

My boyfriend and I are looking into a 1-bdrm for our anniversary this August.  We really like the idea of having a separate bedroom and full kitchen for breakfast and things and the price is comparable with a disney moderate! Any tips or tricks I should consider? I've contacted vacation strategies (already sent me a quote) as well as vacation upgrades to compare prices. 

Thanks!


----------



## Wonders10

One more question...does vacation strategies do a price check at 60 days out like vacation upgrades advertises?  Still waiting to hear from vacation upgrades to see who has the lower price.


----------



## 6elginfans

Do they charge $5 per person per day or per trip.  If you are a family of 4 will it cost $20 per day or $40 per day to nuse the shuttle for a round trip to one of the parks?


----------



## DCTooTall

Wonders10 said:


> How comfy are the sofa beds?
> 
> My boyfriend and I are looking into a 1-bdrm for our anniversary this August.  We really like the idea of having a separate bedroom and full kitchen for breakfast and things and the price is comparable with a disney moderate! Any tips or tricks I should consider? I've contacted vacation strategies (already sent me a quote) as well as vacation upgrades to compare prices.
> 
> Thanks!



It's a Sofa Bed,  and in my experience sofa beds tend to be similar in their comfort level.   

The 1bdrm Bed is also a King size bed....  so PLENTY of room in the bed,   even if you wanted to do something like throw a line of pillows down the center to keep people separated.




Wonders10 said:


> One more question...does vacation strategies do a price check at 60 days out like vacation upgrades advertises?  Still waiting to hear from vacation upgrades to see who has the lower price.



 From my Understanding,   Vacation Strategies gives you their initial quote assuming they will be able to rebook within the 60 day discount window.   Vacation upgrades prices based off their cost today,  but will apply a discount later if they can get the discount.

  There are some other differences between the companies in regards to their policies and customer service which you can compare when deciding between them.



6elginfans said:


> Do they charge $5 per person per day or per trip.  If you are a family of 4 will it cost $20 per day or $40 per day to nuse the shuttle for a round trip to one of the parks?



My understanding is it's $5 per Round Trip.     So if you use the Shuttle to come back for a mid-day break,   it could be $10 per day.


----------



## Wonders10

DCTooTall said:


> From my Understanding,   Vacation Strategies gives you their initial quote assuming they will be able to rebook within the 60 day discount window.   Vacation upgrades prices based off their cost today,  but will apply a discount later if they can get the discount.
> 
> There are some other differences between the companies in regards to their policies and customer service which you can compare when deciding between them.



So does that mean the price vacation strategies quoted me could go up at the 60 day mark? Or that I could lose my reservation entirely? Sorry if these questions sound dumb, but I've never booked through tese sorts of companies before.

Thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

Wonders10 said:


> So does that mean the price vacation strategies quoted me could go up at the 60 day mark? Or that I could lose my reservation entirely? Sorry if these questions sound dumb, but I've never booked through tese sorts of companies before.
> 
> Thanks!



I've never rented thru them,  so I can only tell you what I've heard others mention via their contracts or other talk.  For a definitive answer,   I'd recommend asking the company directly.

From what I remember hearing,   someone mentioned that VS's contract mentions the fact they will cancel and rebook  the reservation around the 60 day mark,  and that there is a possibility that the reservation could be lost. 

Based off the number of people here who's reported good things about VS,   I'd say this isn't something that happens often,   but if it's indeed mentioned as a possibility in the contract,  it would be something worth keeping in mind as you judge which is the better deal for you.   Ultimately,  I'd say that most times of year,  with a 1bdrm,  it's not as likely to be a problem with losing the reservation,   but it's something that may add a bit more risk to the reservation.


----------



## Wonders10

Here I go again...

I've received quotes from vacation strategies and vacation upgrades.  One company has a slightly lower price, the other I get a better sense of trust that everything will go smoothly.  I don't want to say who is who, but would love to hear if you'd pick one company over another and why.

Thanks!


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

When you book thru Vacation Strategy you get their lowest rate up front. You get a quote and if you choose to book then you pay your deposit. This year is the second year we have used them and nowhere in our contract does it mention the possibility of losing our reservation. There are many threads that discuss Vacation Strategy and I have yet to hear of any issues. I believe one of the owners is currently out on maternity leave and their reponse time has been a tad slower than normal but I would highly recommend them. I paid our balance last week and couldnt be more excited !


----------



## aseyrick

SYDCOLEMOM said:


> When you book thru Vacation Strategy you get their lowest rate up front. You get a quote and if you choose to book then you pay your deposit. This year is the second year we have used them and nowhere in our contract does it mention the possibility of losing our reservation. There are many threads that discuss Vacation Strategy and I have yet to hear of any issues. I believe one of the owners is currently out on maternity leave and their reponse time has been a tad slower than normal but I would highly recommend them. I paid our balance last week and couldnt be more excited !



I second ^^^.  This is our 2nd year booking w/ VS and there's a reason for that ... lowest price and good customer service.  The price has never gone up from the original quote.  In fact, they gave me 8 days instead of 7 last time we booked through them.  And, I just paid our balance TODAY in fact and can't wait to check into our presidential suite in 2 weeks!


----------



## Twingle

Headed home today - had a great stay!  We drove, so didn't use the shuttles.  Every park we were able to be into within 20 minutes of leaving the resort.  
Had no issues with time sales pitches - they left a few messages, but were very low key about it all.


----------



## FreeThinker

Can I take and use a crock pot?  Chicken in the crock pot would be a great but easy meal!  I am thinking of packing mine, but do they have some available there?  And are plug-ins like a CP allowed?


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

Has anyone rented with Jeff Hudson?


----------



## spel

Here now!  Sitting out on the balcony, overlooking the lake & lighted fountain with music playing from the pool.  It's lovely!  Originally we hoped for a high floor & fireworks view, but that was not available when we checked in at 11am, so we took tower 4, 5th floor, lake view. I'm so glad we did!  15 minutes of fireworks would not have been worth the parking lot view the rest of the time for us. Overlooking the lake & pool makes it feel more resort-y to me.  I did a thorough inspection for bed bugs before I brought my family up.  This place is spotless so far!  TV in kids room is so staticy that it's useless though. I'll call about that tomorrow. Very quick drive to Epcot  today.   Totally surrounded by Disney property.   We booked with VS- no problems at all.


----------



## mjohnson96

FreeThinker said:


> Can I take and use a crock pot?  Chicken in the crock pot would be a great but easy meal!  I am thinking of packing mine, but do they have some available there?  And are plug-ins like a CP allowed?



No I did not see a crock pot but you can bring one or on your grocery run pick up a cheap one.  We tend to do more breakfast/lunch at the room and go out to dinner but it would make it easy to have dinner waiting when. You get back


----------



## Robbi

Are there bellman at WBC? It may seem a silly question but we've been to timeshares that had them and some that didn't.


----------



## blakefamily

We will be arriving at mco @6am. We plan on getting a rental car and then heading for breakfast and to the grocery and liquor store, then hoping we can spend some time by the pool and relax until a room is available. Any recommendations on a place to get a good breakfast? And a store?


----------



## aubriee

aseyrick said:


> I second ^^^.  This is our 2nd year booking w/ VS and there's a reason for that ... lowest price and good customer service.  The price has never gone up from the original quote.  In fact, they gave me 8 days instead of 7 last time we booked through them.  And, I just paid our balance TODAY in fact and can't wait to check into our presidential suite in 2 weeks!



I was told when I booked that the balance would not be due until I got a confirmation with my name on it, which would be a couple of weeks out.  However, I got an email a couple of weeks ago (54 days out) that my balance was due.  I did not get the confirmation with my name on it, though.  When I called Vacation Strategies to ask about it, I got a rather frazzled sounding man, who was sort of snippy, who told me they now required the amount to be paid in full sooner and that they no longer send out the confirmation in the guest's name and that I would not need it to check in anyway.  He also said something about during the next few weeks they would be booking and rebooking it using several people's points because it was a 10 day reservation and they wanted to get the best price.  He then told me that didn't concern me though and not to worry about it, all I needed to do was show up May 10th and that I would not be getting anything else from them.  When I asked him what I would need then, he said nothing but ID, but if I would feel better about it, I could call VS 48 hours before I arrived and they would patch me through to BC, who would then confirm I had a reservation with them.

I'm just curious as to why your balance wasn't due until two weeks out, but they made me pay mine at 54 days out.  Also curious if you've gotten any kind of confirmation with your name on it from BC?  Thanks!


----------



## luvsvacations

I am putting in the address of 9560 Via Encinas, LBV and it does not recognize the address. Is there a different address or something very close to us that i could use instead - Thanks


----------



## Protaras76

spel said:


> Here now!  Sitting out on the balcony, overlooking the lake & lighted fountain with music playing from the pool.  It's lovely!  Originally we hoped for a high floor & fireworks view, but that was not available when we checked in at 11am, so we took tower 4, 5th floor, lake view. I'm so glad we did!  15 minutes of fireworks would not have been worth the parking lot view the rest of the time for us. Overlooking the lake & pool makes it feel more resort-y to me.  I did a thorough inspection for bed bugs before I brought my family up.  This place is spotless so far!  TV in kids room is so staticy that it's useless though. I'll call about that tomorrow. Very quick drive to Epcot  today.   Totally surrounded by Disney property.   We booked with VS- no problems at all.



Hi there so jealous of you  can't wait till September to get out there, I'm just wondering as your sat looking out over the resort how far from the Caribbean beach are you in walking terms??


----------



## Twingle

Sorry, don't know how to reply directly to posts on my phone!

With my GPS, it recognized the address as Orlando, not Lake Buena Vista.

There is no easy way to walk to Caribbean Beach - no walkway, no path, lots of fences, trees, and ditches.  You'd have to walk on the road, which I really don't recommend.  Vacation drivers not sure where they're going and trying to read signs don't pay attention always to bodies walking/running on the road.


----------



## Robbi

Twingle said:


> Sorry, don't know how to reply directly to posts on my phone!
> 
> With my GPS, it recognized the address as Orlando, not Lake Buena Vista.
> 
> There is no easy way to walk to Caribbean Beach - no walkway, no path, lots of fences, trees, and ditches.  You'd have to walk on the road, which I really don't recommend.  Vacation drivers not sure where they're going and trying to read signs don't pay attention always to bodies walking/running on the road.



Try this, it's the transit address:
14314 Chelonia Pky and Bonnet Creek Resort Ln,Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830 

I used Google maps and typed Wyndham Bonnet Creek into the map search bar. The Encinas address came up but it gave me directions.


----------



## luvsvacations

The Chelonia Parkway worked!!


----------



## sharadoc

spel said:


> Here now!  Sitting out on the balcony, overlooking the lake & lighted fountain with music playing from the pool.  It's lovely!  Originally we hoped for a high floor & fireworks view, but that was not available when we checked in at 11am, so we took tower 4, 5th floor, lake view. I'm so glad we did!  15 minutes of fireworks would not have been worth the parking lot view the rest of the time for us. Overlooking the lake & pool makes it feel more resort-y to me.  I did a thorough inspection for bed bugs before I brought my family up.  This place is spotless so far!  TV in kids room is so staticy that it's useless though. I'll call about that tomorrow. Very quick drive to Epcot  today.   Totally surrounded by Disney property.   We booked with VS- no problems at all.



Sounds great! Did you try to tighten the coax on the TV, or push in the HDMI or A/V cables? Sometimes that's all you need!

What else can you see, Disney wise,  from your balcony? What is the parking like outside of your building? What is the pool that is closest to you?

Thanks!


----------



## spel

sharadoc said:


> Sounds great! Did you try to tighten the coax on the TV, or push in the HDMI or A/V cables? Sometimes that's all you need!
> 
> What else can you see, Disney wise,  from your balcony? What is the parking like outside of your building? What is the pool that is closest to you?
> 
> Thanks!



I'll try that- thanks!

Can't see anything Disney at all from any part of the resort that we've been to yet. But I don't care at all.  We're at the parks all day.  This place is a nice, relaxing retreat away from it all.  View from the balcony of the lake and at least three pools is beautiful.  There are pools everywhere!  We haven't checked out the one closet to our tower yet. We went to the big one with the lazy river & kids spray ground behind the main bldg/check in today. They had a bar there, whirlpool.  It was one building o the right.  Five minute walk.  We're hoping to hit a new pool each day. The resort is so pretty that we do not mind walking to get to a pool.  

Parking lot is small outside building 4, but we've always found a spot. Garage is close too.  

They had face painting & balloon animals for the kids at the activity center today. Very cute!


----------



## spel

Protaras76 said:


> Hi there so jealous of you  can't wait till September to get out there, I'm just wondering as your sat looking out over the resort how far from the Caribbean beach are you in walking terms??



As someone else replied, the street is not walk able at all.  But it's the next resort over. I can't imagine that it's nicer than this!


----------



## kleldridge

spel said:


> As someone else replied, the street is not walk able at all.  But it's the next resort over. I can't imagine that it's nicer than this!


 
CB is nicely themed but you are in the best possible place at WBC!  Will never stay on site again after 3 wonderful stays here.  Boardwalk and DD are just a short drive away, too.

Enjoy!  We're all jealous!!


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

Just booked with Jeff Hudson!   I'm so excited to try WBC!


----------



## dsamama

Is there a place that shows travel times from WBC to the parks.  and maybe a map that shows the area with the parks and wbc labeled??


----------



## Wonders10

It's official! I just booked our anniversary trip in August at WBC through Vacation Upgrades! So excited!


----------



## sandynd

Yay for you!! And us too... We've paid our deposit for the end of October.

Sent from my iPod touch using DISBoards


----------



## westcoastgal

dsamama said:


> Is there a place that shows travel times from WBC to the parks.  and maybe a map that shows the area with the parks and wbc labeled??



I found a map by googling Disneyworld area and resorts. There is a good map in the front of Unofficial Guide to Disneyworld. I bought the book and suscribed to the website touringplans.com but the site is available for free. I just paid for personalized itineraries. The website otherwise is free.
I have spoken to people and HS&Epcot are less than 10 min and AK&MK are 15-20 min. However, from MK parking is another 10-20 min to get inside.
Can anyone verify?


----------



## Twingle

Took us about 13-15 minutes for HS and EPCOT, especially if we hit all the red lights.  AK was closer to 15-18, and MK was 18-20.  You park at Transportation and Ticket Center for Magic Kingdom, then take a tram or walk to the TTC, and then take the ferry (holds more people, but goes slower), or the monorail (faster, but longer line) to the Magic Kingdom.  One day they had buses because the ferry wasn't running, and that was QUICK, but I've only encountered that once.


----------



## Wonders10

westcoastgal said:


> I found a map by googling Disneyworld area and resorts. There is a good map in the front of Unofficial Guide to Disneyworld. I bought the book and suscribed to the website touringplans.com but the site is available for free. I just paid for personalized itineraries. The website otherwise is free.
> I have spoken to people and HS&Epcot are less than 10 min and AK&MK are 15-20 min. However, from MK parking is another 10-20 min to get inside.
> Can anyone verify?



I've never stayed at BC but I've stayed at most of the disney resorts in the vicinity of BC.  BC is no different, IMO, than driving from those disney resorts.  You can't get any closer!  You are practically on disney property.


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

This is probably full of stupid questions! But, DH and I were just talking about this and I didn't know the answer. When you stay at WBC and rent through a management company (or I guess rent from anyone for that matter) you're not renting a specific unit, correct? But what I don't understand is how it works exactly. These management companies are renting out other people's units for them, so do they not own a specific unit? So, when they go there for their vacation, do they also just get whatever is available as well when they check in? Is it even possible to own a unit at WBC and that one is the one you always stay in?


----------



## DCTooTall

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> This is probably full of stupid questions! But, DH and I were just talking about this and I didn't know the answer. When you stay at WBC and rent through a management company (or I guess rent from anyone for that matter) you're not renting a specific unit, correct? But what I don't understand is how it works exactly. These management companies are renting out other people's units for them, so do they not own a specific unit? So, when they go there for their vacation, do they also just get whatever is available as well when they check in? Is it even possible to own a unit at WBC and that one is the one you always stay in?



WBC is a points based resort,  and not a Fixed week Resort.   

In a points Based resort (Such as WBC or in a way, DVC),  the owner's contract gives them a percentage ownership of the resort, or a portion of a specific building at the Resort.    In WBC's case,    An Owner might own 320000 points out of the 15000000 contained in Tower 1 (numbers pulled outa my butt since i don't know off the top of my head the exact point totals for each building.).    The Owner then uses those points like currency to book a stay at the resort as each unit has a set cost.   (The Tower's point total would be determined by adding up the cost to stay in every unit in the tower for an entire year.).       

With a Fixed Week Resort (The more traditional Time Share Arrangement),   an owner's contract/deed would have them owning Unit XXX during week XX. 

There are advantages to both types of ownership... and down sides to both as well.  For Example,  With the Points based resorts,  You may have a lot more flexibility in when you stay and the unit size you stay in.....  But you may run into more problems with lack of availability during busier times as more owners try to book that same time frame.      With a Fixed week based resort,   You'll always know the exact unit [and it's quirks] that you will get and you know that there will never be a problem getting the availability during your week.....   but you also don't have nearly the same flexibility... as in... none.  (own a two bedroom fixed week,  but only need/want a 1bdrm this year?  stuck in the 2bdrm.    Don't want to take your vacation this year during week 33?   sorry....  you own week 33 and so that's the only time it's available for you.).


In recent history,  the Points Based timeshare has grown in popularity,  to the point that I believe most new resorts are sold this way.  Even some old points based resorts are trying to convert their owners to points based ownership.   From a sales perspective,   the Points based resorts just become easier to sell out because they can use the flexibility angle to make it sound more apealing.  It also makes it easier to tie resorts within the resort management family (Wyndham...DVC....Marriott... etc) into an internal trading system offering more flexibility to the owners (more attractive to the buyers)....    and what I think may be the biggest perk from a sales perspective.....   Rather than being stuck trying to move northern beachfront resort fixed weeks in the dead of winter when demand would be low (and therefore the price you could realistically sell it for),   They can treat all the points for the resort the same,  making it easier to completely sell out the resort at the same higher price point.


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

DC...Thanks a million for that explanation! I totally get it now!


----------



## blakefamily

What is the earliest you've been able to check in?


----------



## carlbarry

DCTooTall said:


> WBC is a points based resort,  and not a Fixed week Resort.
> 
> 
> 
> With a Fixed week based resort,   You'll always know the exact unit [and it's quirks] that you will get and you know that there will never be a problem getting the availability during your week.....   but you also don't have nearly the same flexibility... as in... none.  (own a two bedroom fixed week,  but only need/want a 1bdrm this year?  stuck in the 2bdrm.    Don't want to take your vacation this year during week 33?   sorry....  you own week 33 and so that's the only time it's available for you.).
> 
> 
> .



I hate to quibble with you, since you are without a doubt incredibly knowledgable, not to mention helpful, kind and, well I guess it's not allowed to say anymore, good looking.
However, I have been told that for example if you have a 2 BR fixed week, you can take a 1 BR for 2 weeks.
And let me add another benefit to fixed week--for the SPONSOR.  The sales weasels will tell you, oh, you can always trade for another week.  But they charge a fee! Want a different resort?  You can trade---for a fee.  I have points (although for some bizarre reason Wyndham puts me in the weeks category) at Star Island, but never stayed there since I own.  And no other location has ever cost me a penny extra (except for one RCI trade).


----------



## DCTooTall

carlbarry said:


> I hate to quibble with you, since you are without a doubt incredibly knowledgable, not to mention helpful, kind and, well I guess it's not allowed to say anymore, good looking.
> However, I have been told that for example if you have a 2 BR fixed week, you can take a 1 BR for 2 weeks.
> And let me add another benefit to fixed week--for the SPONSOR.  The sales weasels will tell you, oh, you can always trade for another week.  But they charge a fee! Want a different resort?  You can trade---for a fee.  I have points (although for some bizarre reason Wyndham puts me in the weeks category) at Star Island, but never stayed there since I own.  And no other location has ever cost me a penny extra (except for one RCI trade).



No problem.    I was trying to just give a high level overview and not dig down into specifics or different exceptions,  or even really touch upon the rental/trade aspect of the differences.

With the "traditional" fixed week,   You got your unit for your week.  If you wanted to try and do something like a 1 wk 2bdrm for 2 weeks in a 1bdrm,   it somtimes could be done,   but would be considered a trade (with any resulting fees charged).   You could also if you owned a lockout type unit, split the unit and stay in the 1bdrm while renting out the lockout side.

I've also seen/heard of companies working to try and "convert" fixed week ownerships into points ownerships.   I know my brother was offered to convert the fixed week at Resort World he inherited from my parents to a points based ownership for the "low price" of $10k a few years back.....IOW's...   they basically were trying to sell him his week again.   needless to say,  he said no.


As for the RCI points vs. Weeks categories...   I couldn't tell you what's up there.  My first RCI ownership was at WBC... which is a points based resort,    yet I was given an RCI Weeks membership. 


We could start getting into the details of pros/cons and comparisons of owning a fixed week vs. a points timeshare....   trading... etc...    but that's probably a better fit for a forum such as TUG,   or at the very least,  outside of this thread.


----------



## Protaras76

Hi I'm sure I've read somewhere that to use the tires on the lazy river is a charge is that correct also the mini golf??? If so how much is it and are you able to use tour own tires on the lazy river, my kids have some that they take on every holiday but of your not allowed to use them then they can say at home this time lol


----------



## DCTooTall

Protaras76 said:


> Hi I'm sure I've read somewhere that to use the tires on the lazy river is a charge is that correct also the mini golf??? If so how much is it and are you able to use tour own tires on the lazy river, my kids have some that they take on every holiday but of your not allowed to use them then they can say at home this time lol



I'm pretty sure you can use your own innertubes in the lazy rivers.  Also.... No charge to use the ones that are there.    all you need to do is find one that's free and start using it.


Minigolf I believe is also a free activity.  You just need to pick up your putter and ball at one of the activity desks.


----------



## NHDisneyFan

DCTooTall said:


> I'm pretty sure you can use your own innertubes in the lazy rivers.  Also.... No charge to use the ones that are there.    all you need to do is find one that's free and start using it.
> 
> Minigolf I believe is also a free activity.  You just need to pick up your putter and ball at one of the activity desks.



Correct, mini golf I free. The activities desk also has Xbox games you can check out to play in the activities center.


----------



## kleldridge

Officially booked for f & w for October!  So excited!!  First time going!  Can't wait!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Robbi

We arrived today, had a great check-in. The 2 bd is gorgeous. We have a perfect view of the Epcot fireworks and the lake!!!


----------



## kleldridge

blakefamily said:


> What is the earliest you've been able to check in?



Arrived one year (summer) around noon.  Got in around 1 pm.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## blakefamily

kleldridge said:


> Arrived one year (summer) around noon.  Got in around 1 pm.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Thanks  We are going to be arriving very early on a red eye out of Seattle. We plan on going out for breakfast and then grocery and liquor store and then pool lounging until we can check into a room


----------



## blakefamily

Robbi said:


> We arrived today, had a great check-in. The 2 bd is gorgeous. We have a perfect view of the Epcot fireworks and the lake!!!



What tower are you in?


----------



## happy2012

Are there 1 bedroom villas in the main building of WBC? Is this where the gift shop & restaurants are?


----------



## Mommyof3inVA

Robbi said:


> We arrived today, had a great check-in. The 2 bd is gorgeous. We have a perfect view of the Epcot fireworks and the lake!!!



Awesome!! We are going in 2 weeks-can you please tell me if there is a pizza pan that comes in the unit?  Also, what building did you get? Did you request specific building or just the Epcot/lake view? Thanks!! Have a great vacation!


----------



## sharadoc

Robbi said:


> We arrived today, had a great check-in. The 2 bd is gorgeous. We have a perfect view of the Epcot fireworks and the lake!!!



What building are you in? Odd or even room number??


----------



## Protaras76

NHDisneyFan said:


> Correct, mini golf I free. The activities desk also has Xbox games you can check out to play in the activities center.





Can you take your own Xbox games and ear piece to use do you know?? My son will be really impressed he can chill out on Xbox or an hour or so after a hectic day in the parks


----------



## DCTooTall

happy2012 said:


> Are there 1 bedroom villas in the main building of WBC? Is this where the gift shop & restaurants are?



I think there may be a 1bdrm or 2 in the main building.   There are only a FEW units total in that building since it's only a few stories tall and the majority of it is taken by sales and office space.

There is a small little gift shop in that building.... and on the other side where the activity center is there is a small little sandwich shop.


The "Real restaurants" are not located in the main building of the timeshare resort.

There are 2 pool bars located by the pools at Tower 3 and 4.  (Tower 3 is the pool bar which also delivers pizza to the rooms).

And then there is the Hotel,   which has another pool bar,  a coffee shop, A nice seafood table service,  and a casual table service restaurant.


----------



## celerystalker

I'll be "home" next Friday! I can't wait to see all the changes. It's been 2 years since I've been to Bonnet Creek! 
Major changes since then? 
I read that the bus service now costs - 
how's the wireless service?


----------



## NHDisneyFan

Protaras76 said:


> Can you take your own Xbox games and ear piece to use do you know?? My son will be really impressed he can chill out on Xbox or an hour or so after a hectic day in the parks


The xbox unit is in the activities center in the main building. It is in a room with 2 tvs and 2 pool tables. You could easily bring your own games, I know nothing about the accessories.


----------



## Robbi

Hi y'all sorry to get back to you so late.
We're in Tower 3, 5th floor, even number.
Yes, there is a pizza pan in the oven. We ordered one from La. Cocina - it was delivered hot and was delicious!


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

The question about check in time got me thinking...

We don't check in until a Friday but will be getting into Orlando Thurs night and most likely staying at a Hilton or one of their chains since I have points. But I am planning on Friday being a park day (AK). With that being said, what time should we check into WBC? I guess if need be, we (or just one of us can leave the park and go check in), then go back to AK.


----------



## katallo

Any suggestions for a lake view 3 bedroom?  Tower #


----------



## disneyavonohio

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> The question about check in time got me thinking...
> 
> We don't check in until a Friday but will be getting into Orlando Thurs night and most likely staying at a Hilton or one of their chains since I have points. But I am planning on Friday being a park day (AK). With that being said, what time should we check into WBC? I guess if need be, we (or just one of us can leave the park and go check in), then go back to AK.



Last year when we went we stayed in a hotel on a Friday night and checked in at WBC at 7:30AM Sat morning.   There was no line and it was really fast.  Got my room keys and headed straight to one of the parks.


----------



## eeyorepixie

I had to change my dates, flights,WBC reservation, YES tickets, Car Rental, kids camp uugggh, I have been a bit crazy I had to change, due to kids sports. 

But, here is the thing, I had to go with the cheapest flight and got one departing at 9pm. So that means on our last day we will have no park ticket and would like to just hang at the pool. I imagine this is fine, since it was fine in Disney. Right?

but, I have a few questions...

Do you think I could get a late check out? If so how late? or is it just a request. 

Maybe this would be a good day to rent a cabana? What do you think?


----------



## lilpooh108

Quick question for any Wyndham owners on this thread....

We're in the process of closing on a resale purchase, and I'm guessing that Wyndham won't set up our account until August.  

I have a WDW trip for the 1st week of December.  Hoping to get some answers 

(1) What are my chances of booking a 1BR Deluxe at Bonnet Creek w/in the 90 day Express Window for a 4 night stay the 1st week of December? 

(2)  Is it fairly easy/hard to book 3 or 4 night stays at Bonnet Creek in general?

(3) Are there any pictures of 1BR Deluxe's anywhere?  I browsed through the DIS BC photo thread and most of the pictures are of presidential units.

(4) Also--do 1 BR Pres units only sleep 2 (no pullout sofa, right)?

Thanks!


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

lilpooh108 said:


> Quick question for any Wyndham owners on this thread....
> 
> We're in the process of closing on a resale purchase, and I'm guessing that Wyndham won't set up our account until August.
> 
> I have a WDW trip for the 1st week of December.  Hoping to get some answers
> 
> (1) What are my chances of booking a 1BR Deluxe at Bonnet Creek w/in the 90 day Express Window for a 4 night stay the 1st week of December? Good
> 
> (2)  Is it fairly easy/hard to book 3 or 4 night stays at Bonnet Creek in general? Very easy as long as you are flexible with your arrival day
> 
> (3) Are there any pictures of 1BR Deluxe's anywhere?  I browsed through the DIS BC photo thread and most of the pictures are of presidential units. https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/member/resort/unitDescription.do
> 
> (4) Also--do 1 BR Pres units only sleep 2 (no pullout sofa, right)?  Sleeps 4  King bed & queen sleeper sofa (only presidential that has sleeper sofa)
> 
> Thanks!





See above


----------



## lilpooh108

suffieldhockeymom said:


> See above



Thanks so much!

Do you think it'd be hard to book a 1BR Presidential for the 1st week of December during the 90 day express window?  We bought bi-ennial even usage, so I'd have to borrow points for our upcoming trip (hence the 90-day window question).

Are there significantly more 1BR Deluxes as compared to 1BR Presidentials?  Are the 1BR's all lockoffs (& noisy)?

Thanks!


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

1 Bedroom deluxe DOES have a pull out sofa. This is the only type unit we have ever stayed in and have always had a pull out sofa.

 "The presidential units because of the upgraded couch do not have pull-out sleeper couches in the living room. The Deluxe unit however does have a Pull-out couch"


----------



## Wonders10

Are there 2-bedroom deluxes in all the towers? There are 6 towers right? Is the room assigning completely random as to what tower, floor, view you have?  Is there parking at each tower? 

Also, is there a map of the resort that shows where the restaurants, pools, etc are?

Thanks!


----------



## Protaras76

Wonders10 said:


> Are there 2-bedroom deluxes in all the towers? There are 6 towers right? Is the room assigning completely random as to what tower, floor, view you have?  Is there parking at each tower?
> 
> Also, is there a map of the resort that shows where the restaurants, pools, etc are?
> 
> Thanks!



We have a 2 bed apartment also just wondering which towers and apartment should I request we are a party of 5 ages 53, 37, 22, 15 and 13.  Fireworks view would be nice but if other apartments are better then fine.  Thanks


----------



## Familytradition

Wonders10 said:


> Are there 2-bedroom deluxes in all the towers? There are 6 towers right? Is the room assigning completely random as to what tower, floor, view you have?  Is there parking at each tower?
> 
> Also, is there a map of the resort that shows where the restaurants, pools, etc are?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes there are 2 bed room deluxes in all towers.  Yes 6 towers total. Room assigning is random, but it doesn't hurt to ask if you have a preference.  Yes parking is available at each tower although you may have difficulty finding a spot near your own tower.  Hit and miss.  They provide you witha map that has pools/restaurants etc upon checking in.  

Hope that helps


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

lilpooh108 said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Do you think it'd be hard to book a 1BR Presidential for the 1st week of December during the 90 day express window?  We bought bi-ennial even usage, so I'd have to borrow points for our upcoming trip (hence the 90-day window question).
> 
> Are there significantly more 1BR Deluxes as compared to 1BR Presidentials?  Are the 1BR's all lockoffs (& noisy)?
> 
> Thanks!



I don't know much about the 1 BRs. We always get a 2 BR. I also have a EOY point structure. I had to pull my points from  2015 to complete this year's trip. I would pull all your points from the next use year as soon as you can and make the reservation rather than wait to rent or borrow. You have 3 years from when you pull them to use them. I don't think they have lock-offs at WBC. If you want to send me your dates I can check availability.  I checked 12/1 to 12/8 arrivals and Pres is double the amount of points as Deluxe.


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

SYDCOLEMOM said:


> 1 Bedroom deluxe DOES have a pull out sofa. This is the only type unit we have ever stayed in and have always had a pull out sofa.
> 
> "The presidential units because of the upgraded couch do not have pull-out sleeper couches in the living room. The Deluxe unit however does have a Pull-out couch"



The 1 BR Presidential units have queen sleeper sofas, the rest of the presidential units don't


----------



## lilpooh108

suffieldhockeymom said:


> I don't know much about the 1 BRs. We always get a 2 BR. I also have a EOY point structure. I had to pull my points from  2015 to complete this year's trip. I would pull all your points from the next use year as soon as you can and make the reservation rather than wait to rent or borrow. You have 3 years from when you pull them to use them. I don't think they have lock-offs at WBC. If you want to send me your dates I can check availability.  I checked 1/1 to 1/8 arrivals and Pres is double the amount of points as Deluxe.



Oh wow! I had no idea that I could pull points early to use them.  When I do that, do I have to pull a whole year's worth?

Would you mind checking if there are 1BR presidentials and 1BR still available for a 3 night stay starting 12/3?  Thank you so much!!


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

lilpooh108 said:


> Oh wow! I had no idea that I could pull points early to use them.  When I do that, do I have to pull a whole year's worth?
> 
> Would you mind checking if there are 1BR presidentials and 1BR still available for a 3 night stay starting 12/3?  Thank you so much!!




There are 2 of each  27 (deluxe) or 39 (pres) K points

I would pull all the points so that you pay the $39 fee once. Ask to put your points in the pool and you have 3 years from that date to use them.


----------



## lilpooh108

suffieldhockeymom said:


> There are 2 of each  27 (deluxe) or 39 (pres) K points
> 
> I would pull all the points so that you pay the $39 fee once. Ask to put your points in the pool and you have 3 years from that date to use them.



Only 2 of each this early?  Oh no  OK well now I'll manage my expectations about getting BC) Thanks.


----------



## DCTooTall

eeyorepixie said:


> I had to change my dates, flights,WBC reservation, YES tickets, Car Rental, kids camp uugggh, I have been a bit crazy I had to change, due to kids sports.
> 
> But, here is the thing, I had to go with the cheapest flight and got one departing at 9pm. So that means on our last day we will have no park ticket and would like to just hang at the pool. I imagine this is fine, since it was fine in Disney. Right?
> 
> but, I have a few questions...
> 
> Do you think I could get a late check out? If so how late? or is it just a request.
> 
> Maybe this would be a good day to rent a cabana? What do you think?



 I think some of what I read indicate that a "late checkout"  is usually only about an extra hour or 2.... and it's first come/first served upon requests for a late checkout and based off availability [IE...   how many units do they need to turn over quickly that day].

 On the flip side...  there is nothing keeping you from still enjoying to property after you check out while waiting to go to the airport for your flight.   If you are taking a shuttle/cab to the airport,  you can store your stuff with bell services.... and there are restrooms by the pools which you can use to change.  i think I remember someone mentioning in the past in one of these threads that the public restroom by the pool at the main building also have showers,  so you'd be able to rinse post-pool before your flight if you wanted.



lilpooh108 said:


> Quick question for any Wyndham owners on this thread....
> 
> We're in the process of closing on a resale purchase, and I'm guessing that Wyndham won't set up our account until August.
> 
> I have a WDW trip for the 1st week of December.  Hoping to get some answers
> 
> (1) What are my chances of booking a 1BR Deluxe at Bonnet Creek w/in the 90 day Express Window for a 4 night stay the 1st week of December?
> 
> (2)  Is it fairly easy/hard to book 3 or 4 night stays at Bonnet Creek in general?
> 
> (3) Are there any pictures of 1BR Deluxe's anywhere?  I browsed through the DIS BC photo thread and most of the pictures are of presidential units.
> 
> (4) Also--do 1 BR Pres units only sleep 2 (no pullout sofa, right)?
> 
> Thanks!



 1. Tough to say.   In the past i wouldn't have said there would be a problem...  however,   With the resort's becoming much more popular over the years,   You are seeing more and more reservations being made for spec purposes.    Since Decemeber is a popular time to visit the parks,  and that timeframe being in the "value" season at the resort (AKA.. the cheapest time to visit),  it makes it more likely that others will want to visit at the same time.         To add to that....  1bdrm units are not as plentiful at the resort as the 2bdrm units,  so they will go faster.  You will also see some VIP level owners booking a 1bdrm with the plan that they'll be able to take advantage of the free upgrade to a 2bdrm unit during the upgrade windows,   so the 1bdrms may book up sooner than you would think they would..

2.   Not really.   If anything... it could be easier at this resort than at others due to it's tendency to treat inventory more like a hotel than a traditional resort.   you also see a lot more mid-week and longer-than-a-week stays here,  so you end up with a lot more shorter empty room windows.   The main thing is that you may have be a bit flexible on your check-in day if you are looking closer to the planned stay.

3.  There are pictures of Deluxe units around,   but I'm not sure exactly where to direct you.   If it helps in visualizing the room,   The furnishings and layout for a 1bdrm Deluxe is identical to a 2bdrm Deluxe.   The floor plan differences are:

   * there is a wall next to the entrance door instead of the short hallway to the 2nd bedroom and bathroom.

   * There is a 2nd door to the master bathroom located next to the kitchen / dining room table.

   *  The in-room washer/dryer closet is relocated between the bathroom door and dining room table

4.  From numerous reports here,   the 1bdrm Presidential units are the ONLY Presidential units with sleeper sofa's.




lilpooh108 said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Do you think it'd be hard to book a 1BR Presidential for the 1st week of December during the 90 day express window?  We bought bi-ennial even usage, so I'd have to borrow points for our upcoming trip (hence the 90-day window question).
> 
> Are there significantly more 1BR Deluxes as compared to 1BR Presidentials?  Are the 1BR's all lockoffs (& noisy)?
> 
> Thanks!




  WBC does not have any lockoff units.   All units are completely self contained.


 Yes,  There are going to be a lot more 1bdrm deluxes than 1bdrm Presidentials at the resort.  

the 2bdrm Deluxe unit is the most popular at the resort and located in every tower.  There are also 1bdrm and 3bdrm deluxe units in every tower in smaller numbers.  the top floor of every tower also will have your 4bdrm Presidential units.

The 1, 2, and 3 bdrm Presidential units are all located in the newest tower,  Tower 6.   Add to that,   they are only located on floors 10 and above (As well as several more 4bdrm presidentials).      

Based off this,  you can see there are a lot more potential deluxe rooms than presidentials based simply on the share of the available square footage at the resorts breakdown.


----------



## jpaxton1118

Please tell me we will love WBC! I know I can't be the first person to say this. I am a Disney die hard and have always said I would never stay off site. With the raising prices and the thought there might not be free dining we could not pass up on the price of $625 for 7 nights! With tickets that puts us around $2000. A package onsite with reset and tickets is $3600. Of course now we are talking about doing the things I swore I would never do on a Disney vacation such as packing lunches. I am excited about the money we are saving but afraid it will just not be what I am use to.


----------



## KCmike

jpaxton1118 said:


> Please tell me we will love WBC! I know I can't be the first person to say this. I am a Disney die hard and have always said I would never stay off site. With the raising prices and the thought there might not be free dining we could not pass up on the price of $625 for 7 nights! With tickets that puts us around $2000. A package onsite with reset and tickets is $3600. Of course now we are talking about doing the things I swore I would never do on a Disney vacation such as packing lunches. I am excited about the money we are saving but afraid it will just not be what I am use to.



I'm in the same boat.  We are headed down in late May.  When are you headed down?


----------



## jpaxton1118

We are going down in Sept. I will be interested in hearing what you think.


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

jpaxton1118 said:


> Please tell me we will love WBC! I know I can't be the first person to say this. I am a Disney die hard and have always said I would never stay off site. With the raising prices and the thought there might not be free dining we could not pass up on the price of $625 for 7 nights! With tickets that puts us around $2000. A package onsite with reset and tickets is $3600. Of course now we are talking about doing the things I swore I would never do on a Disney vacation such as packing lunches. I am excited about the money we are saving but afraid it will just not be what I am use to.


We have always stayed on property. Because of rising prices and lack of free dinning we chose to try Bonnet Creek last year. It was AMAZING. We are going again May 22nd to June 2nd. You will not be sorry. The unit are beautiful. My family loved the lazy river and all of the pools. We saved a ton by making a Walmart trip and eating breakfast and some dinners in our room. Heck we saved a ton by being able to make our own cocktails at night versus the pool bars. We also LOVED having a washer/dryer in the unit. We just tossed a load in every morning before hitting the parks. It was also nice to have a living room and separate bedroom. I think you will LOVE it and probably never go back to staying on site again.  I felt like I was still in the Disney bubble. Enjoy your trip


----------



## tamarag

Do you have to be an owner to stay at here?  I need room for 3 adults 3 kids.  We are bringing the nanny and she needs her own space.  I am hoping for a 3 bedroom.  How do I make reservations?


----------



## mjohnson96

tamarag said:


> Do you have to be an owner to stay at here?  I need room for 3 adults 3 kids.  We are bringing the nanny and she needs her own space.  I am hoping for a 3 bedroom.  How do I make reservations?


No, most people rent points.  I use vacationupgrades.com and then many use vacationstrategy to rent the week(s).  Many use other sources such as ebay, redweek, etc but the first two I have never had an issue with.

For example I was able to get 2 2BR units this May for around $70-$80 a night per room. We stayed for 2 weeks last year and one week we had a 2BR unit for $110 and then the 2nd week we had a 3BR unit for $150.  Love staying here, even when not going to the parks.


----------



## Robbi

jpaxton1118 said:


> Please tell me we will love WBC! I know I can't be the first person to say this. I am a Disney die hard and have always said I would never stay off site. With the raising prices and the thought there might not be free dining we could not pass up on the price of $625 for 7 nights! With tickets that puts us around $2000. A package onsite with reset and tickets is $3600. Of course now we are talking about doing the things I swore I would never do on a Disney vacation such as packing lunches. I am excited about the money we are saving but afraid it will just not be what I am use to.



We're here now. I'm a DVC member and was short on points so I decided to give WBC a try. It's fantastic! The rooms are gorgeous and the staff is wonderful. There are 2 lazy river pools and other pools too. There is an onsite putt putt golf course and crafts classes are available. It's a short drive or taxi ride to anywhere on Disney property. I would not hesitate to stay here again. From the balcony of our room, I can see all but the lowest fireworks of Illuminations. You can't see that from many of Disney's own resorts. 
Last year, I recommended WBC to my brother and his wife as well. They loved it better than the Disney resorts. 
Come here with an open mind and you'll see all of the pluses.


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

lilpooh108 said:


> Only 2 of each this early?  Oh no  OK well now I'll manage my expectations about getting BC) Thanks.



The site just may not let you see all the inventory. I have never not been able to get what I want at any Wyndham Resort. If you actually own at WBC, you have more priority than someone looking to stay there who isn't an owner. My recommendation is as soon as you close, try to book at the site www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com and then call if you have any problems.


----------



## jpaxton1118

Thank you for the wonderful reviews. I am starting to feel a little better. I know I should be happy because we are at Disney and honestly we never are in our room so I am not even sure why I care. I think I am the only one in the family nervous. My kids don't care where we stay as long as there are two bathrooms and we go to Disney. Haha


----------



## kleldridge

jpaxton1118 said:


> Thank you for the wonderful reviews. I am starting to feel a little better. I know I should be happy because we are at Disney and honestly we never are in our room so I am not even sure why I care. I think I am the only one in the family nervous. My kids don't care where we stay as long as there are two bathrooms and we go to Disney. Haha



You will be completely happy with WBC!  You'll never want to go back to Disney property.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## lilpooh108

suffieldhockeymom said:


> The site just may not let you see all the inventory. I have never not been able to get what I want at any Wyndham Resort. If you actually own at WBC, you have more priority than someone looking to stay there who isn't an owner. My recommendation is as soon as you close, try to book at the site www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com and then call if you have any problems.



Thanks for all your help!


----------



## bckwincy

bckwincy said:


> Hi all! My family loves Bonnet Creek as well but I thought I would just try to put a helpful warning out there. Try to buy from a recommended seller. Some of the people on ebay are excellent. I have had great results with sellisku (his name is Scott and he is extremely responsive and helpful) and 5 Star Resort Vacations (seller name timesharemail), but I have just had a not so great experience with *renting-resorts*. I want to stress something here, there is a renting_resorts that I have not dealt with and has 100% positive feedback, but *renting-resorts* has been a bit of a nightmare. So underscore appears good, dash bad.
> 
> Here is my story... I purchased a 12 night 4BR pres stay for 4/14-4/24 on 2/16 and though he took my payment he has still not given me confirmation. According to other sellers he may have tried to rebook my room at the 60 day mark for a lower rate and lost it. Now he will not get back with me and I have opened a case on ebay. Unfortunately I now have no room and a lot of ressies I am finding I can't replace. Daughter's bbb at the castle and Be Our Guest reservations for a family of 9!!! I am so disheartened by this, but I kept thinking he would get back with me and now here I am 2 weeks before we are supposed to leave unsure of what to do next. I still haven't got my money back and it was not a small sum, and I booked 3 more nights at WBC in a 3br deluxe to round out our stay that I will likely have to eat 1/2 the cost of unless the seller can resell it, which he (NOT renting-resorts) has graciously offered to do. So just a word of caution that to keep things magical don't always trust the ratings on ebay (he has a 96.7% positive feedback) if you are more than 60 days out. Go with someone reputable and verify that you will get your confirmation asap.
> 
> Good luck and magic to all!



Just wanted to follow-up on my reservation woes. It turned out alright, and we got a room but we had to book it through someone else. I want to point out again that renting_resorts is not the same as renting-resorts. I tried to buy through renting-resorts and if you book more than 60 days out they try to rebook the stay at 60 days in order to get it for a cheaper amount of points, but sometimes they get unlucky and lose it, such as in my case. The worst part was not getting a response and having to open a case on ebay. He did refund my money; however, I was left scrambling to find a room that worked for our vacation at the last minute! Renting_resorts however is run by Brooke Hondel and I have nothing but good things to say about my interaction there. Quick responses to emails, very quick confirmations and worked to try and find other dates for me. Wonderful service all the way around, and no concerns about losing my reservation and getting no responses. Just wanted to give kudos to renting_resorts, and may I stress the underscore! Thanks


----------



## Protaras76

tamarag said:


> Do you have to be an owner to stay at here?  I need room for 3 adults 3 kids.  We are bringing the nanny and she needs her own space.  I am hoping for a 3 bedroom.  How do I make reservations?



As far as I know you don't, in the UK you can book through travel agents.  Look on the web site you can book direct with them


----------



## Teacher03

SYDCOLEMOM said:


> We have always stayed on property. Because of rising prices and lack of free dinning we chose to try Bonnet Creek last year. It was AMAZING. We are going again May 22nd to June 2nd. You will not be sorry. The unit are beautiful. My family loved the lazy river and all of the pools. We saved a ton by making a Walmart trip and eating breakfast and some dinners in our room. Heck we saved a ton by being able to make our own cocktails at night versus the pool bars. We also LOVED having a washer/dryer in the unit. We just tossed a load in every morning before hitting the parks. It was also nice to have a living room and separate bedroom. I think you will LOVE it and probably never go back to staying on site again.  I felt like I was still in the Disney bubble. Enjoy your trip



ITA.  We have stayed onsite from The Boardwalk to Pop Century, but we absolutely love BC and wouldn't even think of staying anywhere else.  BC is so close to the parks, it really does feel like you are in the Disney bubble.  We have stayed at Windsor Hills, but like the resort feel of Bonnet Creek.  Eating breakfast in the room saved us a ton of money and having the washer and dryer was wonderful.


----------



## gerryc28

I own at BC and absolutely love it!
I have a question for those who have stayed there and bought Disney tickets there. Even though I have stayed there many times, I never really paid attention that they sold Disney tickets - I always bought them ahead of time. Due to some unsure plans, I haven't bought my tickets yet for our trip in two weeks. Are the prices the same and can you add something like the water park option right there? Thanks.


----------



## tamarag

Trying to book my first Bonnet Creek but striking out on a 3 bedroom because of the short notice.  

How does $599 sound for a 2bed/2 bath for 7 nights sounds?


----------



## Protaras76

tamarag said:


> Trying to book my first Bonnet Creek but striking out on a 3 bedroom because of the short notice.
> 
> How does $599 sound for a 2bed/2 bath for 7 nights sounds?





I think that sounds great myself a bargain. Well I'd be happy to pay it for sure!!


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

tamarag said:


> Trying to book my first Bonnet Creek but striking out on a 3 bedroom because of the short notice.
> 
> How does $599 sound for a 2bed/2 bath for 7 nights sounds?



That's a great rate! We're paying $1120 for 2 bed for 7 nights towards the end of June. But June is a higher priced season so I expected it. When are you going?


----------



## tamarag

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> That's a great rate! We're paying $1120 for 2 bed for 7 nights towards the end of June. But June is a higher priced season so I expected it. When are you going?



My dates are flexible.  Currently I am thinking the first week of May.  But dang I really need a 3 bedroom.  Oh well Beggers cant be choosers 


Also how do you verify an ebay seller is legit.  They have 100% feedback with over 150 reviews.


----------



## onetwo3

jpaxton1118 said:


> We are going down in Sept. I will be interested in hearing what you think.



Who did you book through?  I browsed back in the thread, but was unable to find that information.  I've stayed at WBC previously, renting points from a friend, but this time we need to book elsewhere.  Thanks for any insight you provide.  (And anybody else, too!)

We're flexible as to how many days we stay at WBC.  We're likely going to have 9 nights altogether in Orlando, but are flexible with regard to moving hotels, if needed.  (We also have Hilton points, so this gives us flexibility to maybe not use WBC on an expensive holiday weekend, that is part of our stay).


----------



## Mommytwotwins

tamarag said:


> Trying to book my first Bonnet Creek but striking out on a 3 bedroom because of the short notice.
> 
> How does $599 sound for a 2bed/2 bath for 7 nights sounds?



I checkin on Tuesday and am paying $714 for 8 nights


----------



## gymboqueenkaylee

we just booked 6 nights at Bonnet Creek and I can't wait!! I hope we have as great of a time as some of the other Dis'er have!!


----------



## jpaxton1118

onetwo3 said:


> Who did you book through?  I browsed back in the thread, but was unable to find that information.  I've stayed at WBC previously, renting points from a friend, but this time we need to book elsewhere.  Thanks for any insight you provide.  (And anybody else, too!)
> 
> We're flexible as to how many days we stay at WBC.  We're likely going to have 9 nights altogether in Orlando, but are flexible with regard to moving hotels, if needed.  (We also have Hilton points, so this gives us flexibility to maybe not use WBC on an expensive holiday weekend, that is part of our stay).



I booked through vacation strategy. They had the best price I could fine. $625 for 7 nights seemed pretty good to me.


----------



## carlbarry

gerryc28 said:


> I own at BC and absolutely love it!
> I have a question for those who have stayed there and bought Disney tickets there. Even though I have stayed there many times, I never really paid attention that they sold Disney tickets - I always bought them ahead of time. Due to some unsure plans, I haven't bought my tickets yet for our trip in two weeks. Are the prices the same and can you add something like the water park option right there? Thanks.



Prices are the same as at the gate.  Disney runs that counter at BC.  I don't see why you couldn't add water parks.


----------



## KristenCarll

Hello everyone!!! I have been researching where I want to stay with my family for our trip in January and we are certainly looking into BC.

I do have a couple questions though, and I am sure they have been asked a billion times to you all so my apologies for being a broken record.

Is there a parking fee per day?

I know there is transportation to the parks for $5 per person, but do they have transportation to pick you up and drop you off to and from the airport? 

Are they just rooms like a hotel, or are these like mini apartments? 

TIA for any answers.


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

onetwo3 said:


> Who did you book through?  I browsed back in the thread, but was unable to find that information.  I've stayed at WBC previously, renting points from a friend, but this time we need to book elsewhere.  Thanks for any insight you provide.  (And anybody else, too!)
> 
> We're flexible as to how many days we stay at WBC.  We're likely going to have 9 nights altogether in Orlando, but are flexible with regard to moving hotels, if needed.  (We also have Hilton points, so this gives us flexibility to maybe not use WBC on an expensive holiday weekend, that is part of our stay).



We are using Jeff Hudson. Vacation Strategies and Vacation Upgrades were both 100% sold out for our dates. It was kind of a last minute decision for us to go. We also have Hilton points so are staying the first night in Orlando at some Hilton property, 7 nights at WBC and possibly the following night at a Hilton as well. It depends on when you're going, but since we're going during a busy time in June I couldn't get more than 7 nights.


----------



## carlbarry

KristenCarll said:


> Hello everyone!!! I have been researching where I want to stay with my family for our trip in January and we are certainly looking into BC.
> 
> I do have a couple questions though, and I am sure they have been asked a billion times to you all so my apologies for being a broken record.
> 
> Is there a parking fee per day?
> 
> I know there is transportation to the parks for $5 per person, but do they have transportation to pick you up and drop you off to and from the airport?
> 
> Are they just rooms like a hotel, or are these like mini apartments?
> 
> TIA for any answers.


1. There is no parking fee.
2. There is no transportation provided by the resort to/from the airport.
3. This is a timeshare resort.  The units are all at least 1 bedroom, and have a full kitchen, dining area, living room, bedroom, bathroom, Jacuzzi, and washer and dryer.  There is no daily maid service.  I don't if you would call it a "mini" apartment; I'm from New York City, and they are the size of regular apartments here.


----------



## GinCar

We just returned last night from a week at Bonnet Creek. 

My family (5 of us) rented a 2 bedroom presidential from Vacation Strategies.
The room was beautiful and very clean. The resort was gorgeous. Here are my pros and cons for those use to Disney resorts-

Pros- Space, space, space. My 3 kids (15,14,7) were very surprised by the room and kept telling me how well I did! 
It was nice to be able to "separate" for a couple of hours of down time each day. (3 TV's and a balcony helped us not invade each others space the entire 24 hours a day!)
Lots of choices for pools. If one was crowded, we just moved on to the next. DD7 liked the lazy river best.
I loved being able to do a load of laundry each day. For those concerned about washing your own towels- there were plenty of towels! We also had housekeeping service one day- that was a pleasant surprise. 
The full kitchen was very nice to have. I have a teeny, tiny kitchen at home- so the size was perfect for us.  
We never got the parking pass. We checked in very late and were busy the rest of the time. 
Only one night did my DH have to park in the garage.

Cons- I hate to say any cons, because what I might see as a con- others will see as a positive. So, this is just my opinion.

I missed the dining plan. I felt like we needed to leave the parks when we wanted a sit down meal. I know, I could have paid $150-200 for my family to eat, but my budget mind said to spend $60.00 outside of the park- so we did.
Disney bus flexibility. We always took our rental car, never the Bonnet Creek bus. My teenagers missed being able to take the bus back when they wanted to or go to another park without us.
Driving. My husband and I both hate driving on vacation. I would not stay at BC without a rental car, though. It was nice to be able to go out to eat, grocery store, pedi/mani, outlet mall, etc.
I was surprised that the resort did not have a large store for shopping like most hotels have. The small store was blah. I also though they would have more of a food area- not just bar like outdoor food. When we arrived a 11pm for check-in, we were starved. (9pm our time and we had not had dinner.) We were told all food was closed. We ordered Dominos. (45min.)

Bottom line- This trip was about looking at a school for DS, not exclusively Disney. If it were just a Disney trip- we would stay on property with the dining plan. That is just what my family likes.
If we ever do a mixed trip again- I would stay here in a heartbeat. The price is right for how much you get and the location.
If we ever want to stay together with a large group- yes to Bonnet Creek. 
The staff was not rude, just not outgoing friendly like Disney. 
We never ate at any of the pool bar areas- so I can not speak to their food.

The weather was great while we were there. We had a great trip. Bonnet Creek surpassed my expectations with the room, landscaping and pools.


----------



## onetwo3

Thank you for your response - both you and jpaxton1118.  I really appreciate it!  I found Jeff Hudson on VRBO, so I asked him for a quote as well.

We're going late August - the very last week, into Labor Day weekend.  Kids don't start school until after Labor Day.

Thanks!!


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

onetwo3 said:


> Thank you for your response - both you and jpaxton1118.  I really appreciate it!  I found Jeff Hudson on VRBO, so I asked him for a quote as well.
> 
> We're going late August - the very last week, into Labor Day weekend.  Kids don't start school until after Labor Day.
> 
> Thanks!!



I would get a quote from both Vacation Strategies and Vacation Upgrades as well. If you do decide to go with Jeff, he will most likely price match the other quotes. I had him price match one from Farrell's Vacations. No offense to any of the other sellers, but I will say Jeff has been INCREDIBLE with communication. He always emails me back within 10 minutes and has been awesome at answering any questions I have. He also sent me the preliminary confirmation for our reservation within 3 days of taking our payment.


----------



## sharadoc

GinCar said:


> We just returned last night from a week at Bonnet Creek.
> 
> My family (5 of us) rented a 2 bedroom presidential from Vacation Strategies.
> The room was beautiful and very clean. The resort was gorgeous. Here are my pros and cons for those use to Disney resorts-
> 
> Pros- Space, space, space. My 3 kids (15,14,7) were very surprised by the room and kept telling me how well I did!
> It was nice to be able to "separate" for a couple of hours of down time each day. (3 TV's and a balcony helped us not invade each others space the entire 24 hours a day!)
> Lots of choices for pools. If one was crowded, we just moved on to the next. DD7 liked the lazy river best.
> I loved being able to do a load of laundry each day. For those concerned about washing your own towels- there were plenty of towels! We also had housekeeping service one day- that was a pleasant surprise.
> The full kitchen was very nice to have. I have a teeny, tiny kitchen at home- so the size was perfect for us.
> We never got the parking pass. We checked in very late and were busy the rest of the time.
> Only one night did my DH have to park in the garage.
> 
> Cons- I hate to say any cons, because what I might see as a con- others will see as a positive. So, this is just my opinion.
> 
> I missed the dining plan. I felt like we needed to leave the parks when we wanted a sit down meal. I know, I could have paid $150-200 for my family to eat, but my budget mind said to spend $60.00 outside of the park- so we did.
> Disney bus flexibility. We always took our rental car, never the Bonnet Creek bus. My teenagers missed being able to take the bus back when they wanted to or go to another park without us.
> Driving. My husband and I both hate driving on vacation. I would not stay at BC without a rental car, though. It was nice to be able to go out to eat, grocery store, pedi/mani, outlet mall, etc.
> I was surprised that the resort did not have a large store for shopping like most hotels have. The small store was blah. I also though they would have more of a food area- not just bar like outdoor food. When we arrived a 11pm for check-in, we were starved. (9pm our time and we had not had dinner.) We were told all food was closed. We ordered Dominos. (45min.)
> 
> Bottom line- This trip was about looking at a school for DS, not exclusively Disney. If it were just a Disney trip- we would stay on property with the dining plan. That is just what my family likes.
> If we ever do a mixed trip again- I would stay here in a heartbeat. The price is right for how much you get and the location.
> If we ever want to stay together with a large group- yes to Bonnet Creek.
> The staff was not rude, just not outgoing friendly like Disney.
> We never ate at any of the pool bar areas- so I can not speak to their food.
> 
> The weather was great while we were there. We had a great trip. Bonnet Creek surpassed my expectations with the room, landscaping and pools.



Thanks for your review! One point - if your kids wanted to go to another park, they don't have to go back to the resort first. There are park to park buses at every park, or just hop on the nearest resort bus to transfer to another park bus. You are permitted to use Disney transportation to and from resorts even if you aren't staying there.

Now if they wanted to shower or change between parks, that's another story LOL.


----------



## Protaras76

Robbi said:


> It's a short drive or taxi ride to anywhere on Disney property.



Hi thee did you take a taxi to Any of the parks by any chance and if you did how much did you pay?? There's 5 in our group so wondering if a taxi there and back would be cheaper and easier than the shuttle.


----------



## Mickfarland4

GinCar said:


> We just returned last night from a week at Bonnet Creek.
> 
> My family (5 of us) rented a 2 bedroom presidential from Vacation Strategies.
> The room was beautiful and very clean. The resort was gorgeous. Here are my pros and cons for those use to Disney resorts-
> 
> Pros- Space, space, space. My 3 kids (15,14,7) were very surprised by the room and kept telling me how well I did!
> It was nice to be able to "separate" for a couple of hours of down time each day. (3 TV's and a balcony helped us not invade each others space the entire 24 hours a day!)
> Lots of choices for pools. If one was crowded, we just moved on to the next. DD7 liked the lazy river best.
> I loved being able to do a load of laundry each day. For those concerned about washing your own towels- there were plenty of towels! We also had housekeeping service one day- that was a pleasant surprise.
> The full kitchen was very nice to have. I have a teeny, tiny kitchen at home- so the size was perfect for us.
> We never got the parking pass. We checked in very late and were busy the rest of the time.
> Only one night did my DH have to park in the garage.
> 
> Cons- I hate to say any cons, because what I might see as a con- others will see as a positive. So, this is just my opinion.
> 
> I missed the dining plan. I felt like we needed to leave the parks when we wanted a sit down meal. I know, I could have paid $150-200 for my family to eat, but my budget mind said to spend $60.00 outside of the park- so we did.
> Disney bus flexibility. We always took our rental car, never the Bonnet Creek bus. My teenagers missed being able to take the bus back when they wanted to or go to another park without us.
> Driving. My husband and I both hate driving on vacation. I would not stay at BC without a rental car, though. It was nice to be able to go out to eat, grocery store, pedi/mani, outlet mall, etc.
> I was surprised that the resort did not have a large store for shopping like most hotels have. The small store was blah. I also though they would have more of a food area- not just bar like outdoor food. When we arrived a 11pm for check-in, we were starved. (9pm our time and we had not had dinner.) We were told all food was closed. We ordered Dominos. (45min.)
> 
> Bottom line- This trip was about looking at a school for DS, not exclusively Disney. If it were just a Disney trip- we would stay on property with the dining plan. That is just what my family likes.
> If we ever do a mixed trip again- I would stay here in a heartbeat. The price is right for how much you get and the location.
> If we ever want to stay together with a large group- yes to Bonnet Creek.
> The staff was not rude, just not outgoing friendly like Disney.
> We never ate at any of the pool bar areas- so I can not speak to their food.
> 
> The weather was great while we were there. We had a great trip. Bonnet Creek surpassed my expectations with the room, landscaping and pools.



Is Disney safe enough for a 14 and 15 yo to go into a park alone??  I can't imagine letting my kids go back to the resort without us or go somewhere else.  I haven't been there for years though so, I have no idea how it would work.  I can see letting them go off by themselves in the same park but, I would be too concerned about them going off by themselves to another place.  Is it safe enough these days to do this?  Thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

Mickfarland4 said:


> Is Disney safe enough for a 14 and 15 yo to go into a park alone??  I can't imagine letting my kids go back to the resort without us or go somewhere else.  I haven't been there for years though so, I have no idea how it would work.  I can see letting them go off by themselves in the same park but, I would be too concerned about them going off by themselves to another place.  Is it safe enough these days to do this?  Thanks!


I think that most 14 and 15 year old kids would fine going alone, but this is a decision that a parent needs to make based on the maturity and experience of the child.

Some kids at that age are almost completely independent of their parents, while others may have never left the nest alone.

Disney has recently banned kids younger than 14 from being in the parks alone. You can read about that here: http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/lifesty...ids-younger-than-14-banned-from-disney-parks/


----------



## GinCar

Mickfarland4 said:


> Is Disney safe enough for a 14 and 15 yo to go into a park alone??  I can't imagine letting my kids go back to the resort without us or go somewhere else.  I haven't been there for years though so, I have no idea how it would work.  I can see letting them go off by themselves in the same park but, I would be too concerned about them going off by themselves to another place.  Is it safe enough these days to do this?  Thanks!



When we stay on property- I am fine with it. They have cell phones and are very responsible. We also have them call us A LOT.  For example- I am on the bus, I am at the resort, I am at the room, etc.  
I know there is not a totally safe place anywhere, but I feel like it is really good practice. They also know the parks better than I do!
I think every kid is different, though, as well as parents. If I had any reservations about- I would not let them.


----------



## Mickfarland4

GinCar said:


> When we stay on property- I am fine with it. They have cell phones and are very responsible. We also have them call us A LOT.  For example- I am on the bus, I am at the resort, I am at the room, etc.
> Love this!!  That would be me too!!


----------



## DCTooTall

GinCar said:


> We just returned last night from a week at Bonnet Creek.
> 
> My family (5 of us) rented a 2 bedroom presidential from Vacation Strategies.
> The room was beautiful and very clean. The resort was gorgeous. Here are my pros and cons for those use to Disney resorts-
> 
> Pros- Space, space, space. My 3 kids (15,14,7) were very surprised by the room and kept telling me how well I did!
> It was nice to be able to "separate" for a couple of hours of down time each day. (3 TV's and a balcony helped us not invade each others space the entire 24 hours a day!)
> Lots of choices for pools. If one was crowded, we just moved on to the next. DD7 liked the lazy river best.
> I loved being able to do a load of laundry each day. For those concerned about washing your own towels- there were plenty of towels! We also had housekeeping service one day- that was a pleasant surprise.
> The full kitchen was very nice to have. I have a teeny, tiny kitchen at home- so the size was perfect for us.
> We never got the parking pass. We checked in very late and were busy the rest of the time.
> Only one night did my DH have to park in the garage.
> 
> Cons- I hate to say any cons, because what I might see as a con- others will see as a positive. So, this is just my opinion.
> 
> I missed the dining plan. I felt like we needed to leave the parks when we wanted a sit down meal. I know, I could have paid $150-200 for my family to eat, but my budget mind said to spend $60.00 outside of the park- so we did.
> Disney bus flexibility. We always took our rental car, never the Bonnet Creek bus. My teenagers missed being able to take the bus back when they wanted to or go to another park without us.
> Driving. My husband and I both hate driving on vacation. I would not stay at BC without a rental car, though. It was nice to be able to go out to eat, grocery store, pedi/mani, outlet mall, etc.
> I was surprised that the resort did not have a large store for shopping like most hotels have. The small store was blah. I also though they would have more of a food area- not just bar like outdoor food. When we arrived a 11pm for check-in, we were starved. (9pm our time and we had not had dinner.) We were told all food was closed. We ordered Dominos. (45min.)
> 
> Bottom line- This trip was about looking at a school for DS, not exclusively Disney. If it were just a Disney trip- we would stay on property with the dining plan. That is just what my family likes.
> If we ever do a mixed trip again- I would stay here in a heartbeat. The price is right for how much you get and the location.
> If we ever want to stay together with a large group- yes to Bonnet Creek.
> The staff was not rude, just not outgoing friendly like Disney.
> We never ate at any of the pool bar areas- so I can not speak to their food.
> 
> The weather was great while we were there. We had a great trip. Bonnet Creek surpassed my expectations with the room, landscaping and pools.



  I haven't spent a TON of time exploring the Grand,   But did you ever get a chance to go over there?   The Wyndham Grande is the hotel located between the timeshare resort towers 3 and 6.   It's along the pool-walk and has a few more hotel type ammenities you can utilize such as restaurants, bars, and shops.    While I'm not surprised at all the food options over at the timeshare sides were closed and the shop there is so small,    I'm curious if the Hotel on the property may have still been open later since it caters primarily to a slightly different demographic.





Mickfarland4 said:


> Is Disney safe enough for a 14 and 15 yo to go into a park alone??  I can't imagine letting my kids go back to the resort without us or go somewhere else.  I haven't been there for years though so, I have no idea how it would work.  I can see letting them go off by themselves in the same park but, I would be too concerned about them going off by themselves to another place.  Is it safe enough these days to do this?  Thanks!



  I can't entirely speak to the parks today,   But I know back in the early/mid 90's my parents let my little brother and I explore the parks on our own some days during our trip.  (I may have been 14/15... with my brother being 12/13).    We'd been going to the parks for years and knew our way around like the back of our hands,    and so they'd have no problem with us exploring the MK to hit our favorites for a few hours on our own (often my brother and I would even split up).      I can even remember park-hopping from the MK to EPCOT so I could eat my favorite lunch at the Odysey.


So...  In general...   I wouldn' have a problem letting my son potentially go off on his own at the park once he's a bit older,   assuming he's comfortable doing it and I feel he's mature and responsible enough to be on his own.   With the number of ways to keep in touch these days with cell phones and text messages,  I'd probably feel a bit more comfortable simply because I'd know it was much easier to get in touch if we needed too, or to even just check up on him.    (Or honestly...   with apps like "Find my friends"....  Keep tabs on his exact location from my phone)


----------



## GinCar

DCTooTall said:


> I haven't spent a TON of time exploring the Grand,   But did you ever get a chance to go over there?   The Wyndham Grande is the hotel located between the timeshare resort towers 3 and 6.   It's along the pool-walk and has a few more hotel type ammenities you can utilize such as restaurants, bars, and shops.    While I'm not surprised at all the food options over at the timeshare sides were closed and the shop there is so small,    I'm curious if the Hotel on the property may have still been open later since it caters primarily to a slightly different demographic.
> 
> We did walk through there once. We did not go the night we arrived, because it was the person checking us in that said everything was closed. I think I missed a "food court" type area because of having our 3 kids with us.
> I would just be more prepared next time. We should have stopped on our way from the airport- but we were just too excited to see the resort!


----------



## DCTooTall

GinCar said:


> We did walk through there once. We did not go the night we arrived, because it was the person checking us in that said everything was closed. I think I missed a "food court" type area because of having our 3 kids with us.
> I would just be more prepared next time. We should have stopped on our way from the airport- but we were just too excited to see the resort!



Ah....  Well there definitely isn't a "food Court" at the resort or the Grande hotel.    The size and demographics of the resort and hotel wouldn't really support a food court like you'd find at a Disney Value or some of the Mods.


----------



## pigletto

I booked our summer trip today
We have a surprise onsite trip planned for the kids Christmas present but have a week of vacation in the summer as well. We knew for the summer trip that we needed to save some money and that while we will go to the parks, we plan to do the waterparks and offsite activities as well.

I had booked Bonnet Creek with VS last summer and then switched to onsite. They let me use that deposit credit today against this trip which was a very nice policy since it is a year later.
I booked a 2 bdrm deluxe for 8 nights for $1008. $126 per night for all of that space just seems fabulous

I know I will have more questions as time goes on. My main ones are going to be which building to request and make sure I know how to avoid the time share pitch. 

I am so excited to be able to cook on this vacation. I know that sounds weird but we do tire of all the restaurant meals. So we'll eat breakfast in the unit, come back for a mid day break when it's hot and have lunch and a swim and then eat our dinners out. Not too much prep and cooking and we'll save so much money that way


----------



## canadadoug

Anyone know where I can plug my wireless router in the room? I can't find an Ethernet plug and the wifi sucks.


----------



## skateshome

canadadoug said:


> Anyone know where I can plug my wireless router in the room? I can't find an Ethernet plug and the wifi sucks.



In the 2 bedroom it was by the phone in the kitchen......kitchen side of the bar.


----------



## ibob52

*The telephone in the kitchen ... has a ethernet plug-in the base of phone ...

(as per my WBC visit 05/2012 ... in which I used my own router ... successfully).*


----------



## Robbi

Just returned from our first stay at WBC. It was wonderful. I plan to stay here again in the future. We have not 1 complaint. We were in room 556 in Tower 3 in a 2bd deluxe. We could see Illuminations nightly.  Next time we stay here, I want to stay longer so that we can enjoy more of the amenities offered.


----------



## Vicki5050

We are looking at staying at Bonnet Creek in February and were going to use my mom's timeshare on a 4 bedroom.  None are available at the 10 month window.  I priced Vacation Strategies, Ken Price, and Farrell's Vacations.  Vacation Strategies and Ken Price came in around the same price.  Farrell's Vacations came in way cheaper for the week we are looking at.  Anyone know why or know any specifics?  The other two require a deposit is Farrell's a pay in full?


----------



## pcstang

I booked through Farrell for a 7 day June trip. He was the only one that had a four bedroom and was way cheaper than the other two you mentioned, as they still sent me quotes. Farrell is pay in full.


----------



## Cynt

Check EBAY.  That's where I found my 4bdrm Presidential suite for a week for the exact dates. I took a risk and waited until the 60 day mark. Check redweek and myresortnetwork too.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

HI -
We are checking out tomorrow and are considering renting a cabana to have a resort day before our 8 pm flight. I have a couple of questions.

1. Which cabanas do you prefer Tower 5 or 6?
2. Will there be a place to change? Perhaps even shower?
3. DO I call the front desk to book it?

Thanks for any help


----------



## mjohnson96

ProudMommyof2 said:


> HI -
> We are checking out tomorrow and are considering renting a cabana to have a resort day before our 8 pm flight. I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. Which cabanas do you prefer Tower 5 or 6?
> 2. Will there be a place to change? Perhaps even shower?
> 3. DO I call the front desk to book it?
> 
> Thanks for any help



I thought the ones at tower 6 looked nicer for some reason.


----------



## excitedfamof4

Robbi said:


> Just returned from our first stay at WBC. It was wonderful. I plan to stay here again in the future. We have not 1 complaint. We were in room 556 in Tower 3 in a 2bd deluxe. We could see Illuminations nightly.  Next time we stay here, I want to stay longer so that we can enjoy more of the amenities offered.



That is great you enjoyed your stay!  We are getting read to go to Disney and staying at Bonnet Creek for a week.  We requested a highfloor 2br in Tower 3 as well.  We were told it was recently renovated with granite and flat screen tv's.  Is this correct info?   Thank you in advance!


----------



## Robbi

excitedfamof4 said:


> That is great you enjoyed your stay!  We are getting read to go to Disney and staying at Bonnet Creek for a week.  We requested a highfloor 2br in Tower 3 as well.  We were told it was recently renovated with granite and flat screen tv's.  Is this correct info?   Thank you in advance!



Yes, the kitchen area had granite counter tops and there were flat screen tvs.
The furnishings were far nicer than at any of the WDW DVC villas and I say that as a DVC member.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Just returned late last night and all I can say is WOW! The resort is so beautiful and the room was fantastic. We were on the 6th floor of Tower 2 and was facing a golf course. It was easy to get anywhere we needed to go.

We booked with Vacation Strategies and there was no problem at all.

On check out day, we decided not to return to a park and instead rented a cabana for the day. What a great decision! Such a relaxing day, hitting all the pools and playing mini-golf. It was great to take a day to take advantage of all the resort had to offer. At $50 it was a bargain!

My family will never cram into an overpriced Disney resort again!


----------



## emma9630

Has anyone else encountered a problem with the dryers in the unit?  We stayed in a 1br presidential last November and for the life of me I couldn't get anything to dry in that thing unless it was in at least twice, way more for towels.  By the end of the week we were just hanging stuff up all over the unit to dry.

Wondering if they are all useless or if we got stuck with a bad one.  Will be good to know for this visit.

(We didn't overfill it, it was at least half empty most of the time)

Thanks!


----------



## Robbi

emma9630 said:


> Has anyone else encountered a problem with the dryers in the unit?  We stayed in a 1br presidential last November and for the life of me I couldn't get anything to dry in that thing unless it was in at least twice, way more for towels.  By the end of the week we were just hanging stuff up all over the unit to dry.
> 
> Wondering if they are all useless or if we got stuck with a bad one.  Will be good to know for this visit.
> 
> (We didn't overfill it, it was at least half empty most of the time)
> 
> Thanks!



The first time I used the dryer, it was all towels and it took a couple of cycles to dry. After that, I didn't put all of the towels in the same dryer load and everything dried fine. If this doesn't work, call the desk. Once at BWV we had problems and the heating element was bad.


----------



## emma9630

Robbi said:


> The first time I used the dryer, it was all towels and it took a couple of cycles to dry. After that, I didn't put all of the towels in the same dryer load and everything dried fine. If this doesn't work, call the desk. Once at BWV we had problems and the heating element was bad.



Thanks, we'll definitely call next time.  It was very frustrating!


----------



## Mikscrap

ProudMommyof2 said:


> Just returned late last night and all I can say is WOW! The resort is so beautiful and the room was fantastic. We were on the 6th floor of Tower 2 and was facing a golf course. It was easy to get anywhere we needed to go.
> 
> We booked with Vacation Strategies and there was no problem at all.
> 
> On check out day, we decided not to return to a park and instead rented a cabana for the day. What a great decision! Such a relaxing day, hitting all the pools and playing mini-golf. It was great to take a day to take advantage of all the resort had to offer. At $50 it was a bargain!
> 
> My family will never cram into an overpriced Disney resort again!



We booked through Vacation Strategies too and final payment is now due to them. Do you ever get any confirmation information from Vacation Strategies?  Just wondering how this works after I pay the final balance.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Mikscrap said:


> We booked through Vacation Strategies too and final payment is now due to them. Do you ever get any confirmation information from Vacation Strategies?  Just wondering how this works after I pay the final balance.



I did not get a confirmation with my name on it, just an email that they had received my payment and that I just needed my license at check in and that was exactly right.


----------



## DCTooTall

emma9630 said:


> Has anyone else encountered a problem with the dryers in the unit?  We stayed in a 1br presidential last November and for the life of me I couldn't get anything to dry in that thing unless it was in at least twice, way more for towels.  By the end of the week we were just hanging stuff up all over the unit to dry.
> 
> Wondering if they are all useless or if we got stuck with a bad one.  Will be good to know for this visit.
> 
> (We didn't overfill it, it was at least half empty most of the time)
> 
> Thanks!



I've gotten to the point of almost expecting to run the dryers twice.   the biggest problems I've found have to do with making sure the lint screen is cleaned.... and unfortunately some units the lint screen is pretty beat up so the airflow and drying ability seems to have been impacted.  (and how knows how dirty the exhaust is).


----------



## ProudMommyof2

emma9630 said:


> Has anyone else encountered a problem with the dryers in the unit?  We stayed in a 1br presidential last November and for the life of me I couldn't get anything to dry in that thing unless it was in at least twice, way more for towels.  By the end of the week we were just hanging stuff up all over the unit to dry.
> 
> Wondering if they are all useless or if we got stuck with a bad one.  Will be good to know for this visit.
> 
> (We didn't overfill it, it was at least half empty most of the time)
> 
> Thanks!



The dryers were not good. The dishwasher was not good either.


----------



## emma9630

Ok, good to know it wasn't just me!  Our clothes dried faster being hung up around the apt.  We didn't have any problems with the dishwasher but the microwave didn't work when we arrived.  They replaced it pretty quickly.  We also had no batteries in any of the TV remotes.

Still loved it though!


----------



## Disfan15

Hello!

I am just curious about a question I have. I had it answered by someone at the resort but forgot the explanation. Is WBC on Disney property but not owned by Disney. WBC is on the Bonnet Creek area so I am kind of confused. All I remember is that Disney controls how high the towers at WBC get to be. 

Thank you!


----------



## DCTooTall

Disfan15 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am just curious about a question I have. I had it answered by someone at the resort but forgot the explanation. Is WBC on Disney property but not owned by Disney. WBC is on the Bonnet Creek area so I am kind of confused. All I remember is that Disney controls how high the towers at WBC get to be.
> 
> Thank you!



The best place I found with the story online is here:  http://www.yesterland.com/bonnet.html


The Reader's Digest version....  The Bonnet Creek Resort area (Wyndham, Waldorf, Hilton, and the Golf Course) are on a plot of land that Disney never bought.  As the area grew up,   That plot remained undeveloped for years.  By the time development started on that plot,   the only way to access the property without going thru Disney Property was cut off due to I-4 and an interchange.     As a result,   They connected it to the Disney Road Network (and utlilities).

I don't believe Disney has any control over the construction on the plot (directly at least),    However the Reedy Creek Improvement District may have some say over the land.


Most of what you hear at the resort about "Being on Disney Property" and the like is either people not knowing the truth,   or bending the truth as part of their attempts to sell the resort.


----------



## LetsDoDisney!

When you all requested certain towers and such did you do it on the phone or did anyone have good results doing it via email? If so what email address did you use?

Heading there in a week and can't wait!

Also, we want to be able to see the fireworks, but we wonder if we want to be near a specific pool too. Is the pirate pool the one with the lazy river? We have a 7 year old boy and want to be near a great pool for him.


----------



## Lily & Giny's Mom

I am 16 days out from vacation at BC.  I have not received a confirmation # or anything similar from Vacation Strategy.  We rented from VS last year and I recall receiving a conf # or something of the like by this time, and was able to confirm my reservation with the resort.  I e-mailed them yesterday but have not received a reply. I am concerned that there may be some sort of problem.  Can anyone who has rented through VS recently advise as to if, and when they were provided a confirmation # etc?


----------



## aubriee

Lily & Giny's Mom said:


> I am 16 days out from vacation at BC.  I have not received a confirmation # or anything similar from Vacation Strategy.  We rented from VS last year and I recall receiving a conf # or something of the like by this time, and was able to confirm my reservation with the resort.  I e-mailed them yesterday but have not received a reply. I am concerned that there may be some sort of problem.  Can anyone who has rented through VS recently advise as to if, and when they were provided a confirmation # etc?



I leave in 20 days and have not received anything other than an email where I paid the balance at 54 days out.  I posted this a couple weeks ago, but didn't get a response:  





aubriee said:


> I was told when I booked that the balance would not be due until I got a confirmation with my name on it, which would be a couple of weeks out.  However, I got an email a couple of weeks ago (54 days out) that my balance was due.  I did not get the confirmation with my name on it, though.  When I called Vacation Strategies to ask about it, I got a rather frazzled sounding man, who was sort of snippy, who told me they now required the amount to be paid in full sooner and that they no longer send out the confirmation in the guest's name and that I would not need it to check in anyway.  He also said something about during the next few weeks they would be booking and rebooking it using several people's points because it was a 10 night reservation and they wanted to get the best price.  He then told me that didn't concern me though and not to worry about it, all I needed to do was show up May 10th and that I would not be getting anything else from them.  When I asked him what I would need then, he said nothing but ID, but if I would feel better about it, I could call VS 48 hours before I arrived and they would patch me through to BC, who would then confirm I had a reservation with them.
> 
> I'm just curious as to why your balance wasn't due until two weeks out, but they made me pay mine at 54 days out.  Also curious if you've gotten any kind of confirmation with your name on it from BC?  Thanks!


----------



## eeyorepixie

emma9630 said:


> Has anyone else encountered a problem with the dryers in the unit?  We stayed in a 1br presidential last November and for the life of me I couldn't get anything to dry in that thing unless it was in at least twice, way more for towels.  By the end of the week we were just hanging stuff up all over the unit to dry.
> 
> Wondering if they are all useless or if we got stuck with a bad one.  Will be good to know for this visit.
> 
> (We didn't overfill it, it was at least half empty most of the time)
> 
> Thanks!



Actually, I was prepared for the dryers not working that great, because I read of peoples frustrations with theme here on this forum. 
So I just planned ahead knowing that the dryer would need to be run through 2 cycles. 

I would do a wash at night before bed put it in the dryer, if I woke up during the night, I would put it on again or again in the morning when I got up early this way I could take out everything directly from the dryer and this helped preventing wrinkles. 

I think knowing this helped me a lot and I did not get frustrated with it.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Lily & Giny's Mom said:


> I am 16 days out from vacation at BC.  I have not received a confirmation # or anything similar from Vacation Strategy.  We rented from VS last year and I recall receiving a conf # or something of the like by this time, and was able to confirm my reservation with the resort.  I e-mailed them yesterday but have not received a reply. I am concerned that there may be some sort of problem.  Can anyone who has rented through VS recently advise as to if, and when they were provided a confirmation # etc?


I emailed VS 2 weeks before our trip this week asking about a confirmation and received a reply that it was all set and I simply needed to present my license at check in. That is exactly what happened and there was no problem.


----------



## Disfan15

Hello,



LetsDoDisney! said:


> When you all requested certain towers and such did you do it on the phone or did anyone have good results doing it via email? If so what email address did you use?
> 
> Heading there in a week and can't wait!
> 
> Also, we want to be able to see the fireworks, but we wonder if we want to be near a specific pool too. Is the pirate pool the one with the lazy river? We have a 7 year old boy and want to be near a great pool for him.



We do it on the phone and I don't know about email. Check out there contact page: http://www.wyndhambonnetcreek.com/contact-us.html

If you want a fireworks and lake view then Towers 1,2, and 3 lake side will be perfect. I believe on the parking lot side of Towers 4 and 5 have a great Disney view and fireworks if your high enough. Tower 6 has a wing where you have a lake and fireworks view and on the other side you can see other Disney places. Such as the ship stuck on the rock in Disney's Typhoon Lagoon. For pools in my opinion it doesn't really matter where you are in the resort. It's easy to get to one pool to another because it's only a pathway around the lake. Also please consider there are some pro and cons for each tower. These pro and cons may not be a big deal to some people. Have fun!

Also thank you DCTooTall for your answer you gave to me. I found it very helpful!


----------



## LadyBeBop

Couple of questions.  

1) Can you get the NFL Network at WBC?  Just found out that my beloved Cincinnati Bengals are playing on the NFL Network while we're there.

2) 





DCTooTall said:


> I don't believe Disney has any control over the construction on the plot (directly at least),    However the Reedy Creek Improvement District may have some say over the land.



Is the Bonnet Creek area the only part of the RCID that's not owned by Disney?


----------



## Cynt

DCTooTall said:


> I don't know what the current time share spiel "gift" is.  Sometimes it's a gift card.  Sometimes it's a couple free 1 day tickets or discounted other ticket types.    Either way,   It's usually not worth it since it requires 2-3 hours of your valuable vacation time to listen to a very high pressure sales spiel.
> 
> You can also purchase Disney tickets in the main lobby.   These are (last time I checked) the same price as those sold at the front gate ticket booths since the ticket sales desk is staffed by Disney employees.  The only real advantage to buying your tickets here is that it could save you the time of waiting in the line at the front of te park to buy your tickets.  (But you can always buy them online before your trip from Disney or at a discount from someplace like Undercover Tourist)



If you purchase tickets at WBC do you receive the actual MYW ticket that you can use to get into the parks?  Or do you receive a voucher/receipt to redeem for the actual ticket at one of the Disney parks?


----------



## lilpooh108

Robbi said:


> Yes, the kitchen area had granite counter tops and there were flat screen tvs.
> The furnishings were far nicer than at any of the WDW DVC villas and I say that as a DVC member.



Did you stay in a presidential unit?


----------



## Fundytrail

lilpooh108 said:


> Did you stay in a presidential unit?



We are in non presidential unit right now in Tower 3 and yes the counter top is granite and the TV is a flat screen as I look at them right now.


----------



## Robbi

lilpooh108 said:


> Did you stay in a presidential unit?



No, we were in a deluxe, room 556 in Tower 3. It was beautiful and we loved watching Illuminations from our balcony!


----------



## lilpooh108

Robbi and Fundy--  thanks! Did you hav to ask for refurbed rooms?


----------



## Robbi

lilpooh108 said:


> Robbi and Fundy--  thanks! Did you hav to ask for refurbed rooms?



You're welcome. No, I did not have to ask. Ken with Vacation Upgrades booked the room for us.


----------



## mikey20

Very excited. We booked for July 10-18!


----------



## Fundytrail

lilpooh108 said:


> Robbi and Fundy--  thanks! Did you hav to ask for refurbed rooms?



We never made a room request and ended up with a lake/fireworks view


----------



## Lily & Giny's Mom

aubriee said:


> I leave in 20 days and have not received anything other than an email where I paid the balance at 54 days out.  I posted this a couple weeks ago, but didn't get a response:



I think I had to pay balance 45 days out but could be wrong.  I have not received anything with my name on it or a confirmation #  which is precisely my concern.  I received a confirmation # last time and as able to contact the resort to make sure everything was good.  Since my last post I have attempted to contact VS several times. This evening I received another receipt of final payment with no note  to explain.  I must say I am surprised at the lack of customer service in comparison with the last time we booked through VS.  Hopefully all is well.


----------



## Lily & Giny's Mom

ProudMommyof2 said:


> I emailed VS 2 weeks before our trip this week asking about a confirmation and received a reply that it was all set and I simply needed to present my license at check in. That is exactly what happened and there was no problem.



I will have to call Bonnett Creek tomorrow to check.  I am assuming from your post that you did not do so?  I am a compulsive planner and can't imagine leaving for FL without confirming my reservation with the resort.  Thank you for posting your experience.  It does make me a little less nervous.


----------



## Fundytrail

Lily & Giny's Mom said:


> I will have to call Bonnett Creek tomorrow to check.  I am assuming from your post that you did not do so?  I am a compulsive planner and can't imagine leaving for FL without confirming my reservation with the resort.  Thank you for posting your experience.  It does make me a little less nervous.



I called a week before our departures and was told all I needed was a photo id, that is what we did with no issue. But I do understand your concern.


----------



## MaggieBags

Hello - I've read in a few places that people don't think it is necessary to stop at the parking pass desk.  It seems to just be the first stop in the time share drill.  

We will have a rental car. Can we skip the desk or is the pass really necessary to park?


----------



## pigletto

Lily & Giny's Mom said:


> I think I had to pay balance 45 days out but could be wrong.  I have not received anything with my name on it or a confirmation #  which is precisely my concern.  I received a confirmation # last time and as able to contact the resort to make sure everything was good.  Since my last post I have attempted to contact VS several times. This evening I received another receipt of final payment with no note  to explain.  I must say I am surprised at the lack of customer service in comparison with the last time we booked through VS.  Hopefully all is well.



I thought I read somewhere that the person who normally does this is on maternity leave. Don't quote me on that.. but I recall seeing it somewhere.

I did speak to the person in the office as well this week. I agree with the earlier  opinions.. he's not rude, but not exactly friendly or chatty.
I was told that I would need to pay my reservation in full anywhere from 60 to 30 days. I can only imagine it has something to do with the way they book but I really don't have the particulars. Nobody has been coming back saying they don't have a reservation so I am not too concerned. 
Have you tried calling on weekdays as well? I only ask because I spoke to someone right away when I called last Monday morning.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Lily & Giny's Mom said:


> I will have to call Bonnett Creek tomorrow to check.  I am assuming from your post that you did not do so?  I am a compulsive planner and can't imagine leaving for FL without confirming my reservation with the resort.  Thank you for posting your experience.  It does make me a little less nervous.


I completely understand your apprehension but given that there were no reports of any problems with VS I was not too worried. I have rented DVC points several times. Even though I always had a reservation with my name on it, I also knew that the DVC owner controlled the reservation and could cancel it any time. There is definitely a certain nerve racking trust that is involved with these transactions. I do my best to check out the person I am renting from and then realize that worse case scenario is that we have to find a room when we get there. That is very unlikely and the risk is worth the value I am getting. 

Good luck, and I am sorry if this is causing you stress.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

MaggieBags said:


> Hello - I've read in a few places that people don't think it is necessary to stop at the parking pass desk.  It seems to just be the first stop in the time share drill.
> 
> We will have a rental car. Can we skip the desk or is the pass really necessary to park?



We got the parking pass but never put it out pass the first night. No one ever asked for it. There was a rather annoying push to attend a meeting at the parking desk and I had to say no 3-4 times.

Interestingly, the woman at the parking desk asked me twice if it was a friend or family member that booked the room for me. I was not sure why the question was relevant and basically told the woman in a friendly way that it was none of her business.


----------



## Protaras76

ibob52 said:


> The telephone in the kitchen ... has a ethernet plug-in the base of phone ...
> 
> (as per my WBC visit 05/2012 ... in which I used my own router ... successfully).



Sorry to sound stupid but if i bring an English router can i just plug it in as above says n get better wireless I'm wanting to FaceTime my parents while on holiday so will need a good speed internet connection. Thanks


----------



## ibob52

Protaras76 said:


> Sorry to sound stupid but if i bring an English router can i just plug it in as above says n get better wireless I'm wanting to FaceTime my parents while on holiday so will need a good speed internet connection. Thanks



*Should not be a problem ...

As long as you know how to setup the router to work with your computer.

The process is same as you would do at your own home.*


----------



## pigletto

Out of curiosity, I'd be interested to hear what you do for meals. Do you find you eat mostly in the unit? Or a combination of meals cooked in and some restaurants?
I am trying to decide what will work best for us. We plan to eat breakfasts and some lunches in the unit because we usually come back for a mid-day break. What I am trying to decide is if we'll eat dinners onsite at Disney or try a bunch off offsite places.


----------



## rdevine10

Here now. We have eaten breakfast here every day. No lunches, but could have. Almost wish we had eaten dinner here a few times, but we have eaten more on site. I will say our food quality this trip has gone downhill for all disney owned restaurants. Be our guest has been our best meal. But it gets old to spend $100 plus on a meal worth less than half that!!!!


----------



## Disfan15

Hello, 



pigletto said:


> Out of curiosity, I'd be interested to hear what you do for meals. Do you find you eat mostly in the unit? Or a combination of meals cooked in and some restaurants?
> I am trying to decide what will work best for us. We plan to eat breakfasts and some lunches in the unit because we usually come back for a mid-day break. What I am trying to decide is if we'll eat dinners onsite at Disney or try a bunch off offsite places.



We usually do it the way I'm going to explain it right now. I highly recommend for you to follow this meal way. Stop at the Walmart Supercenter nearby or wherever and buy breakfast for each morning your staying at WBC. You can also buy some snacks for your break or for a night snack. For lunch if your going to Disney World there are a lot of dining options. Since you said you stop for a mid-break you might want to consider buying something at the supermarket or at the resort. At WBC there is La Cocina or Escudos which serve mostly pizza or I think subs and salads. You can also have pizza delivered to your room from off-site places. On your room phone there will be a list of pizza places that can deliver to your room if I remember correctly. The new Wyndham Grand Orlando Bonnet Creek has some dining options and a great bar outside next to their pool. For dinner you can choose whether you want at the Disney parks if your staying until night. If your not staying until night then you can head to Disney's Boardwalk or Downtown Disney to eat which is really close to Bonnet Creek. Or off-site if you don't mind driving a little farther. Hope this helped!


----------



## pigletto

Disfan15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> We usually do it the way I'm going to explain it right now. I highly recommend for you to follow this meal way. Stop at the Walmart Supercenter nearby or wherever and buy breakfast for each morning your staying at WBC. You can also buy some snacks for your break or for a night snack. For lunch if your going to Disney World there are a lot of dining options. Since you said you stop for a mid-break you might want to consider buying something at the supermarket or at the resort. At WBC there is La Cocina or Escudos which serve mostly pizza or I think subs and salads. You can also have pizza delivered to your room from off-site places. On your room phone there will be a list of pizza places that can deliver to your room if I remember correctly. The new Wyndham Grand Orlando Bonnet Creek has some dining options and a great bar outside next to their pool. For dinner you can choose whether you want at the Disney parks if your staying until night. If your not staying until night then you can head to Disney's Boardwalk or Downtown Disney to eat which is really close to Bonnet Creek. Or off-site if you don't mind driving a little farther. Hope this helped!



Thank you it does help. I have planned to stock groceries and we will have a car. I think eating dinner out is one of the treats of being on vacation so we'll still do that. And you're right, if we're in a park, we should probably eat there and if not we can go offsite or DTD or the Boardwalk. 
I don't want to make a bunch of ADR's for this trip or be tied to a schedule so I think we'll just plan as we go. I realize this will mean we won't always get a reservation at the most popular places but we've been to Disney enough that we're fine with that.
I really want to try the  Ale House and maybe Steak and Shake on this trip.


----------



## LetsDoDisney!

My sister just checked out this morning, and sent me three texts in the middle of the night last night LOL! she got up to use the bathroom and found cockroaches on the tile. She got her flashlight and checked the kitchen and the kids bathroom and found them in both places as well. She said they were the small fast moving kind, not the big Palmetto bug type. 

She and I had discussed the bed bug issue and were glad to find none in her suite but she did have these. Ugh. She told them at the front desk (at 2am) so that they could spray before the next reservation arrived.

We are checking in on Friday. Maybe we'll leave the lights on in the bathrooms and kitchen LOL!


----------



## Protaras76

ibob52 said:


> Should not be a problem ...
> 
> As long as you know how to setup the router to work with your computer.
> 
> The process is same as you would do at your own home.



That's great thanks my router is locked to our ISP so I'm going to buy an unlocked one to bring with us then hopefully FaceTime or Skype should be easier lol


----------



## Mommyof3inVA

pigletto said:


> Out of curiosity, I'd be interested to hear what you do for meals. Do you find you eat mostly in the unit? Or a combination of meals cooked in and some restaurants?
> I am trying to decide what will work best for us. We plan to eat breakfasts and some lunches in the unit because we usually come back for a mid-day break. What I am trying to decide is if we'll eat dinners onsite at Disney or try a bunch off offsite places.



We are here now, we ordered pizza from La Cocina and had it delivered to our room. The pizza was really good and very nice and convenient to not have to cook  We had groceries delivered by Doorside Delivery the day that we arrived. It was SO nice to not have to go to the grocery store and then haul all of it to the room. We simply called the bell boy and he brought it all up for us. It had been delivered before we checked in and stored in a freezer/refrigerator in labeled grocery bags. The kitchen here is STOCKED, lasagna casserole dish, pizza pan, sauce pans, frying pans, etc. I could easily cook a nice meal if needed. Cuisinart coffee maker & blender too  I could move in! haha


----------



## Robbi

pigletto said:


> Out of curiosity, I'd be interested to hear what you do for meals. Do you find you eat mostly in the unit? Or a combination of meals cooked in and some restaurants?
> I am trying to decide what will work best for us. We plan to eat breakfasts and some lunches in the unit because we usually come back for a mid-day break. What I am trying to decide is if we'll eat dinners onsite at Disney or try a bunch off offsite places.



A couple of mornings, the girls had cereal and we had snack foods in the room. Other than that, we ate in the parks.


----------



## MaggieBags

LetsDoDisney! said:


> My sister just checked out this morning, and sent me three texts in the middle of the night last night LOL! she got up to use the bathroom and found cockroaches on the tile. She got her flashlight and checked the kitchen and the kids bathroom and found them in both places as well. She said they were the small fast moving kind, not the big Palmetto bug type.
> 
> She and I had discussed the bed bug issue and were glad to find none in her suite but she did have these. Ugh. She told them at the front desk (at 2am) so that they could spray before the next reservation arrived.
> 
> We are checking in on Friday. Maybe we'll leave the lights on in the bathrooms and kitchen LOL!



Any chance you could ask what tower/floor she was on?  Gross....


----------



## Upatnoon

LetsDoDisney! said:


> My sister just checked out this morning, and sent me three texts in the middle of the night last night LOL! she got up to use the bathroom and found cockroaches on the tile. She got her flashlight and checked the kitchen and the kids bathroom and found them in both places as well. She said they were the small fast moving kind, not the big Palmetto bug type.
> 
> She and I had discussed the bed bug issue and were glad to find none in her suite but she did have these. Ugh. She told them at the front desk (at 2am) so that they could spray before the next reservation arrived.
> 
> We are checking in on Friday. Maybe we'll leave the lights on in the bathrooms and kitchen LOL!


Welcome to Florida! Bug capital of the world! As a Florida resident, I can tell you that no amount of spray will every get them all.


----------



## LetsDoDisney!

Upatnoon said:


> Welcome to Florida! Bug capital of the world! As a Florida resident, I can tell you that no amount of spray will every get them all.



I don't know what floor / tower she was in but as stated above I'm sure they are everywhere. We've stayed at a different timeshare every year and we usually see one or two bugs. Just hoping that's all. 

We don't have so many bugs up here in Maine so it takes some getting used to.....


----------



## Robbi

LetsDoDisney! said:


> My sister just checked out this morning, and sent me three texts in the middle of the night last night LOL! she got up to use the bathroom and found cockroaches on the tile. She got her flashlight and checked the kitchen and the kids bathroom and found them in both places as well. She said they were the small fast moving kind, not the big Palmetto bug type.
> 
> She and I had discussed the bed bug issue and were glad to find none in her suite but she did have these. Ugh. She told them at the front desk (at 2am) so that they could spray before the next reservation arrived.
> 
> We are checking in on Friday. Maybe we'll leave the lights on in the bathrooms and kitchen LOL!



Happy to report we had no roaches in our Tower 3 room. We were up at all hours of the night too-usually until 3 and sometimes 4 am.


----------



## pigletto

We've seen some pretty nasty looking bugs in Disney rooms too. A few bugs I can handle.. it is Florida afterall. A whole bunch of bugs would not be cool. Since this is not a complaint I have seen often in this thread I am just going to hope it was an isolated incident.

Sorry to hear your sister had to deal with that. Blech.


----------



## westcoastgal

I was contacted by a man at VS by phone quite a few times and told to call him anytime to discuss my concerns. This was in March when I was trying to get info and decide about booking in April. He seemed keen to talk at length and was very persuasive and friendly about having us book. He was very honest that they always drop the booking at 60 days out and fish for cheaper bookings and since we are booking for 8 days, he will be using points for multiple owners to get the best price to actually make a profit off our booking. I am worried as I have heard of folks losing their reservations that way because there are no rebookings available. However, since we are going the last week of September and it's low season, I decided to take the risk.
It does concern me to hear that once they get your deposit, none of the other policies have been folliwed. I was assured full payment of the balance wasn'tdue until I got a confirmation with my name on it, that I could call anytime with questions and concerns and basically assuaged of all my concerns. What I am reading here of the reality is very different.


----------



## MRYPPNS

I'm here now. Tower 5, 2 bedroom deluxe.  Booked thru VS, no problems with ressie.  Had our name at the guard shack for check in.  Villa is super clean.  Lots of closet space.  The dressers only have a couple drawers, the rest of the space is shelves. I'll get pictures to post later.  Don't believe the front desk if they say they will call you when your room is ready.....didn't get a call but I knew it was a possibility that they would forget to.


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

westcoastgal said:


> I was contacted by a man at VS by phone quite a few times and told to call him anytime to discuss my concerns. This was in March when I was trying to get info and decide about booking in April. He seemed keen to talk at length and was very persuasive and friendly about having us book. He was very honest that they always drop the booking at 60 days out and fish for cheaper bookings and since we are booking for 8 days, he will be using points for multiple owners to get the best price to actually make a profit off our booking. I am worried as I have heard of folks losing their reservations that way because there are no rebookings available. However, since we are going the last week of September and it's low season, I decided to take the risk.
> It does concern me to hear that once they get your deposit, none of the other policies have been folliwed. I was assured full payment of the balance wasn'tdue until I got a confirmation with my name on it, that I could call anytime with questions and concerns and basically assuaged of all my concerns. What I am reading here of the reality is very different.


There are many many threads here on the Disboards. You will not find one negative thing about Vacation Strategy. No one has ever not had a room after making a reservation. We are returning to Bonnet Creek next month for another stay and we booked thru Vacation Strategy again. We have had zero issues with them. We always stay 10 nights and our reservations are pieced together thru several owners. You dont have to change rooms and would never know this unless they told you. What policy are they not following ??  about 50 days before our arrival date we got an email with a link to pay our balance. After paying the balance we got an email stating the balance due had been received. This is the same procedure as last year.  I can promise you wont have any issues with Vacation Strategy, again there are lots of threads here on the Disboards and I have yet to hear of anyone that had problems. Have a great vacation.


----------



## Mommytwotwins

I am here now and booked through VS. it was an easy checkin at around 10:30am and we have had no problems at all. We will book through them again!


----------



## pigletto

Does anyone have any recent experience with requests? We would prefer to be on a higher floor, and have a fireworks view. The second isn't as important as the first though. Do I ask Vacation Strategy to note my request or call BC directly when we get close to the trip?


----------



## rdevine10

I'm here now also. We are in tower 1. No bed bugs or other bugs seen. This is our 8th night. This time we booked via 5starresorts, and it was great. I have also used sun and snow vacations and vacation upgrades in the past. All would get thumbs up from me. This time we went with who had availability as this was more of a last minute trip! Love bonnet creek and it will continue to be my favorite for staying at disney (with kids!).


----------



## rdevine10

pigletto said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any recent experience with requests? We would prefer to be on a higher floor, and have a fireworks view. The second isn't as important as the first though. Do I ask Vacation Strategy to note my request or call BC directly when we get close to the trip?



I requested fireworks view and did not get it. We are in tower 1 and I think it's the furthest from any pool. That being said, next time we will request a building, not a view. Fireworks was nice, but not necessary!


----------



## Disfan15

Hello!

We rent from people every time we go down to WBC. Do timeshare owners have a specific tower they rent from? For example, one owner has Tower 3 and every time someone rents from them they get a room in Tower 3. Also we've stayed here a couple of times and got lake view one time and a parking lot view another. Does lake view cost extra because we only requested the first time we went. Next time we stay (I don't know when) I'm going to hope for a Tower 6 room. What tower has a good Disney (not just fireworks) view? I know Tower 6 you can get a lake view and Disney if your in that wing and high enough. Sorry about all these questions and how do I know if a renter has enough points for a presidential room and what is the cost difference? Do I just tell them I want a presidential for next time? I'm putting all the questions I have now in one post instead of several posts. Thanks!


----------



## Robbi

Disfan15 said:


> Hello!
> 
> We rent from people every time we go down to WBC. Do timeshare owners have a specific tower they rent from? For example, one owner has Tower 3 and every time someone rents from them they get a room in Tower 3. Also we've stayed here a couple of times and got lake view one time and a parking lot view another. Does lake view cost extra because we only requested the first time we went. Next time we stay (I don't know when) I'm going to hope for a Tower 6 room. What tower has a good Disney (not just fireworks) view? I know Tower 6 you can get a lake view and Disney if your in that wing and high enough. Sorry about all these questions and how do I know if a renter has enough points for a presidential room and what is the cost difference? Do I just tell them I want a presidential for next time? I'm putting all the questions I have now in one post instead of several posts. Thanks!



Our view in room 556, Tower 3 was Swan/Dolphin, Epcot and Illuminations. Don't know if it costs extra. We had a 2 bd.


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

How does a late check-in affect my room placement? I've made a request for a fireworks view in tower 5 and my problem is that I planned on hopping on a DTD shuttle to go check-in after lunch, however the first shuttle back to the resort from DTD is after 5 PM. We are arriving the previous day and staying on property so we will be at one of the parks in the AM and going to T-Rex for lunch at 3 before going to EPCOT for the evening. Will checking in after 11 PM negatively affect my request? TIA


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

suffieldhockeymom said:


> How does a late check-in affect my room placement? I've made a request for a fireworks view in tower 5 and my problem is that I planned on hopping on a DTD shuttle to go check-in after lunch, however the first shuttle back to the resort from DTD is after 5 PM. We are arriving the previous day and staying on property so we will be at one of the parks in the AM and going to T-Rex for lunch at 3 before going to EPCOT for the evening. Will checking in after 11 PM negatively affect my request? TIA



You might run into several problems. First of all since Bonnet Creek charges a shuttle fee now, you must purchase your shuttle tickets AT Bonnet Creek. You can not just hop on a shuttle and pay the driver. Also what are you planning on doing with your luggage ?? They do not allow you to bring luggage on the Disney park shuttles (even to DTD). Maybe I misunderstanding your plans


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

SYDCOLEMOM said:


> You might run into several problems. First of all since Bonnet Creek charges a shuttle fee now, you must purchase your shuttle tickets AT Bonnet Creek. You can not just hop on a shuttle and pay the driver. Also what are you planning on doing with your luggage ?? They do not allow you to bring luggage on the Disney park shuttles (even to DTD). Maybe I misunderstanding your plans



MY BIL is picking up our luggage at All Star Sports when he arrives at 10 PM. Because I actually own at WBC, I don't have to pay for the shuttle ( I have an email from GS). I'm just concerned about checking in late and getting leftovers as far as rooms go. I hate to eat up park time by bus hopping to check-in during the afternoon if I don't have to. I thought it would easy while we were at DTD to run up to resort and check-in.


----------



## Calirya

suffieldhockeymom said:


> Because I actually own at WBC, I don't have to pay for the shuttle ( I have an email from GS).



was looking on the site and saw this: 
Effective February 15, 2013, guests staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek will be required to pay a transportation fee (per unit/per day) for the Walt Disney World® Resort shuttle. Please contact the resort for additional information.


Ok just called WBC and was told the fee applies to everyone using the shuttle service. Its $5 round trip/ per person/ per day. You only have to pay the days you actually use the shuttle. Fee is payable at the desk. You are given a voucher/ticket for the shuttle. 

I called twice bc I wanted to know if you paid for everyday or just days you used it. Both employees told me the same info.

I originally had read somewhere you had to pay to park at WBC (If have rental car). I was just told no, its free parking.


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

Calirya said:


> was looking on the site and saw this:
> Effective February 15, 2013, guests staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek will be required to pay a transportation fee (per unit/per day) for the Walt Disney World® Resort shuttle. Please contact the resort for additional information.
> 
> 
> Ok just called WBC and was told the fee applies to everyone using the shuttle service. Its $5 round trip/ per person/ per day. You only have to pay the days you actually use the shuttle. Fee is payable at the desk. You are given a voucher/ticket for the shuttle.
> 
> I called twice bc I wanted to know if you paid for everyday or just days you used it. Both employees told me the same info.
> 
> I originally had read somewhere you had to pay to park at WBC (If have rental car). I was just told no, its free parking.





Hello ,

Thank you for contacting Club Wyndham regarding the transportation fee at the 
Wyndham Bonnet Creek.

The transportation fee *will not* apply to Wyndham Bonnet Creek resort deeded 
owner. 

*The transportation fee apply  to resort “Guests” who are not Wyndham Bonnet 
Creek Owners or CWA Owners.* The transportation fees will only be applied to 
individuals who use the Walt Disney World® Resort shuttles at the resort. The 
cost is expected to be approximately $5 per person, per round trip. 


Thank you again for contacting us and making your life-long vacation dreams a 
reality with CLUB WYNDHAM. 

Regards, 

Navlin
E-Commerce Owner Resolution Division


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

suffieldhockeymom said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Club Wyndham regarding the transportation fee at the
> Wyndham Bonnet Creek.
> 
> The transportation fee *will not* apply to Wyndham Bonnet Creek resort deeded
> owner.
> 
> *The transportation fee apply  to resort Guests who are not Wyndham Bonnet
> Creek Owners or CWA Owners.* The transportation fees will only be applied to
> individuals who use the Walt Disney World® Resort shuttles at the resort. The
> cost is expected to be approximately $5 per person, per round trip.
> 
> 
> Thank you again for contacting us and making your life-long vacation dreams a
> reality with CLUB WYNDHAM.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Navlin
> E-Commerce Owner Resolution Division



I called the front desk again today and was told the policy had changed and the fee applied to everyone regardless if you were an owner or not. heck it sounds like they still dont have a clue    Either way even if it is free to owners you still need to get your tickets for the shuttle from Bonnet Creek. How is the bus driver in DTD going to know your an owner ??.  Apparently I dont have the answers but I could see it being an issue.
And yes I would think that checking in late effects your room assignment. Last year they assigned our room as we were checking in (because I was given several choices).  Hope things run smoothly for you   have a great vacation!


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

SYDCOLEMOM said:


> I called the front desk again today and was told the policy had changed and the fee applied to everyone regardless if you were an owner or not. heck it sounds like they still dont have a clue    Either way even if it is free to owners you still need to get your tickets for the shuttle from Bonnet Creek. How is the bus driver in DTD going to know your an owner ??.  Apparently I dont have the answers but I could see it being an issue.
> And yes I would think that checking in late effects your room assignment. Last year they assigned our room as we were checking in (because I was given several choices).  Hope things run smoothly for you   have a great vacation!




The CS rep that emailed me today reassured me that I could catch the shuttle with my confirmation info. I hope they figure this shuttle thing out before July!  As an owner paying monthly fees, I am quite upset at the prospect having to pay for the shuttle. Looks like I will have to catch a cab to go check in before lunch if this doesn't work out.


----------



## DCTooTall

LadyBeBop said:


> Couple of questions.
> 
> 1) Can you get the NFL Network at WBC?  Just found out that my beloved Cincinnati Bengals are playing on the NFL Network while we're there.
> 
> 2)
> 
> Is the Bonnet Creek area the only part of the RCID that's not owned by Disney?



 I'm not entirely sure (haven't paid much attention),   but my guess would be no NFL Network at the resort.   Since the NFL Network is one of the more expensive channels for a cable company to provide and is a much more niche programming type,  I'm thinking that it's unlikely that it would be included within the basic barebones channel selections at the resort.

2.  Honestly,  I'm not sure if Bonnet Creek is part of the RCID or not.  I've never paid much attention to the RCID lines to know what is actually covered by it.   I DO know that because the properties landlocked status,  that it does have more connections into the Disney Property (and RCID) than many other offsite locations,   such as only road connection being on East Buena Vista Blvd,    and utility connections.    I also wouldn't be shocked if the RCID FD serviced the area since there are 2 RCID Firehouses not very far from the Bonnet Creek Resort area  (The "Lego" firehouse over by Victory Way,   and the one across from DTD with the firehose fountain),  and it makes more sense in case of emergency for the closer facilities to be the first responders instead of requiring somone from outside to drive thru Disney property (and traffic) in order to get access to the area.





Cynt said:


> If you purchase tickets at WBC do you receive the actual MYW ticket that you can use to get into the parks?  Or do you receive a voucher/receipt to redeem for the actual ticket at one of the Disney parks?



  It's actual Tickets.   The desk at WBC is staffed by Disney employees.



pigletto said:


> Out of curiosity, I'd be interested to hear what you do for meals. Do you find you eat mostly in the unit? Or a combination of meals cooked in and some restaurants?
> I am trying to decide what will work best for us. We plan to eat breakfasts and some lunches in the unit because we usually come back for a mid-day break. What I am trying to decide is if we'll eat dinners onsite at Disney or try a bunch off offsite places.



  For me it honestly tends to depend on what my plans are for the day.   I might often try and grab something before leaving the room since it's cheaper and I'm there anyway (and it also makes more efficient use of time during the morning get ready routines and everyone shares bathrooms).

Lunch I'm normally not at the room for....

And Dinner....  It really can depend upon when we eat and where we are at.   More often than not,  I've either eaten at the park or someplace offsite on my way back to the room.   Sometimes we've ordered Pizza.    only occasionally have I actually been back at the room around dinner time and decided to cook.

 The nice thing about the unit and full kitchen for me though is the fact you have a fridge, and the ability to reheat food.   Whether it's pizza, or leftovers from a tableservice restaurant.   It's nice knowing you can take leftovers back to the room and not automatically know they are going to go to waste.    You never know when those late night munchies will attack.  




Disfan15 said:


> Hello!
> 
> We rent from people every time we go down to WBC. Do timeshare owners have a specific tower they rent from? For example, one owner has Tower 3 and every time someone rents from them they get a room in Tower 3. Also we've stayed here a couple of times and got lake view one time and a parking lot view another. Does lake view cost extra because we only requested the first time we went. Next time we stay (I don't know when) I'm going to hope for a Tower 6 room. What tower has a good Disney (not just fireworks) view? I know Tower 6 you can get a lake view and Disney if your in that wing and high enough. Sorry about all these questions and how do I know if a renter has enough points for a presidential room and what is the cost difference? Do I just tell them I want a presidential for next time? I'm putting all the questions I have now in one post instead of several posts. Thanks!



Owners who own at the resort simply reserve a room type. The resort handles inventory as one big pool and not broken out as specific towers.

Also,  as far as inventory is concerned,   beyond the obvious room size (1bd, 2bdrm, 3bdrm, 4bdrm),  the only other inventory category is "Deluxe" or "Presidential" room types.  The different views are not treated any differently from the inventory management and therefor do not have any different point costs for owners.

and finally....  Most owners will not necessarily tell you what their available point totals are.   Besides the fact that owners with enough points for Presidential units also normally might also have a VIP status level which would allow for a discounted point cost for the room,   there is the simple fact that for most renters,  the number of points in the Wyndham system don't really mean anything since they are kind of arbitrary without the point of reference of knowing the point costs at the different resorts.      Your best bet would be to talk to the owners you plan from renting from and just asking about the presidential unit rental.  They can tell you if they can do it and what they would charge for the rental.




suffieldhockeymom said:


> The CS rep that emailed me today reassured me that I could catch the shuttle with my confirmation info. I hope they figure this shuttle thing out before July!  As an owner paying monthly fees, I am quite upset at the prospect having to pay for the shuttle. Looks like I will have to catch a cab to go check in before lunch if this doesn't work out.



   Honestly,  I'd HIGHLY recommend calling the resort directly and not dealing with the email CS reps.  There was a LOT of confusion around when the fees were implemented [the $12/day per unit for all non-BC owners ; to the $5 shuttle roundtrip for all],   and all during that process there was a lot of different and conflicting information coming from the resort,  corporate wyndham reps, and the various renters.      Since this is such an important thing for your planning,  I'd probably feel the most comfortable with going directly the to source.... the resort itself...  since they are the most likely to have the latest and most accurate information [from an operational PoV].      The Corporate Wyndham CS reps are only as good as the information they are given,   which could get lost, misplaced, or simply be out of date between the resort, to corporate, to the CS groups.


FWIW....  My interpretation of the system that was finally enacted was that the $5 per person round trip fee is charged to ALL shuttle users; guests, renters, and owners...both wyndham and home resort.      This system was enacted due to the complaints about fairness the original proposal got because of the way it treated anyone not an actual Bonnet Creek owner as a 2nd class citizen with the added fees.  [including a regular non-paid guest of the owner... or owners of other Wyndham resorts who'se home resorts don't charge Bonnet Creek owners any extra 'special' fees for their amenities]


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

with all this talk about check in, if we're staying somewhere else the night before but have an early ressie (8:25) at TH the next morning (same day we check into WBC) are we best to check in super early...like 7:30 am? Is that early even possible??


----------



## DCTooTall

suffieldhockeymom said:


> The CS rep that emailed me today reassured me that I could catch the shuttle with my confirmation info. I hope they figure this shuttle thing out before July!  As an owner paying monthly fees, I am quite upset at the prospect having to pay for the shuttle. Looks like I will have to catch a cab to go check in before lunch if this doesn't work out.




Oh....

 and for what it's worth,   As an owner of the resort,   You'd be paying for the shuttle one way or another.   It's likely the Shuttle has been subsidized all this time by the Sales Department to help make the resort more attractive to potential new owners,   and as the sales phase at the resort is ending [the resort is nearing or completed selling out],  Those subsidies are cut back and/or removed. 

  So the HOA,  which you as an owner are a member of,   was forced to make a decision regarding what to do about the shuttle.  Either 1. Discontinue the shuttle service,  2. Add the additional non-subsidized costs of operating the shuttle to the general budget which is funded by those Maintenance fees,  or 3.  find another source of income to pay for the costs of operating the shuttle.

   The HOA decided on option 3,   which as an owner I don't have any problems with.    While I've never used the shuttles and prefer to rent a car when vacationing in the area,   I understand that the shuttles are very useful for a lot of people,   so I can understand not wanting to choose option 1.

option 2 I would not have been super happy with,   since it would've resulted in a relatively large increase to my Monthly MF's to pay for a service I have no use for and do not have any plans of using.

So Option 3 is the best option.  I'm not (as well as owners like me) forced to endure a large MF increase to pay for the shuttle service that I do not gain any advantage from,   but other owners who do find value from the shuttle continue to have it available to them with it being funded by those who actually use the system.


With the cost of operating the shuttle at the frequency and quality that it is currently ran at,    If they didn't find the alternate funding for the system it's highly likely you could've seen an increase in the neighborhood of $.50-$1... or more..  per 1k in your MF rates.


----------



## MRYPPNS

Here now.  There is no NFL Network on the tv channel line up


----------



## mangosink

Can you rent single night stays for a 2-3 BR?


----------



## gottagetback

Hello. Can anyone tell me if you had recently received an order delivery from Garden Grocer? While trying to submit my order this year for May, it says they do not deliver to that area???


----------



## mjohnson96

mangosink said:


> Can you rent single night stays for a 2-3 BR?



You should be able to through through Wyndham direct like a hotel room.  The fees and such might not be worth it with point rentals.


----------



## LadyBeBop

MRYPPNS said:


> Here now.  There is no NFL Network on the tv channel line up



Thanks.  Looks like we'll be listening to the game on the radio.  Not going to a sports bar.


----------



## mrsr2ro

I'm in the early stages of planning and have been reading about BC in the last few days - it sounds like a good fit for our family.  Possible dates are Late October, November (not Jersey week or Thanksgiving), early December between the holidays, late January, or early February.  In other words - cooler weather and hopefully lower crowds. 

Some questions:

Are the pools heated?  Can they be enjoyed if it's below 70?

Is the resort itself crowded at the times I'm looking into?

I looked into flights and the only direct flight from our city into MCO would be in the evening.  Are we at any disadvantage for checking in so late?  

What is the difference between deluxe and presidential?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DCTooTall

mrsr2ro said:


> I'm in the early stages of planning and have been reading about BC in the last few days - it sounds like a good fit for our family.  Possible dates are Late October, November (not Jersey week or Thanksgiving), early December between the holidays, late January, or early February.  In other words - cooler weather and hopefully lower crowds.
> 
> Some questions:
> 
> Are the pools heated?  Can they be enjoyed if it's below 70?
> 
> Is the resort itself crowded at the times I'm looking into?
> 
> I looked into flights and the only direct flight from our city into MCO would be in the evening.  Are we at any disadvantage for checking in so late?
> 
> What is the difference between deluxe and presidential?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



1.  I have been multiple times during the late October/Early November period and I've never had a problem in the pools or hottubs.   Obviously,  the water temp is partly a matter of preference (what is warm to me,  could be cold to someone else)...  but it's not downright chilly.   I don't know though if the pools are actually heated though,   or if the Florida sun just does a good enough job keeping the water warmed up.    [I normally hit the pools after dark,  so they are still warm even after the sun goes down]

2.  I've never really felt crowded at the resort when I've been.   The combination of the size of the resort and it's layout mean that it's not going to feel as crazy crowded as you might feel some other places.     That being said,   The most likely places where you'll feel the crowding might be around some of the pools (some pools are going to be more popular than others) during the day,   and maybe the shuttle during peak times.  I never take the shuttle though so I'm not sure if that's still the case.

3.  Not really.  There isn't much of a difference between checking in early or later in the day.   Especcially since these are slower times you aren't going to be as likely to get stuck with a crappy room because you got there late.  (and there aren't many rooms that I would consider to be undesirable at the resort).    

4.  The presidential units have a slightly upgraded furnishings and decor.  You'll get things like a tile floor in the common areas, stainless appliances,  crown moldings,  and nicer furniture in the Presidentials.    The Deluxes are very nice though as well.


----------



## disneycrazy01

Is checking in during the week easier than checking in on the weekends?  I will be landing at MCO at 12:30pm  on a Tuesday during July.

Also are there any rooms that should be avoided - really undesirable?  What buildings are they in?


----------



## DCTooTall

disneycrazy01 said:


> Is checking in during the week easier than checking in on the weekends?  I will be landing at MCO at 12:30pm  on a Tuesday during July.
> 
> Also are there any rooms that should be avoided - really undesirable?  What buildings are they in?



The big turnover days at the resort are Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.  These are the days when most people begin or end their vacation,   and therefore you will have more crowds for the luggage carts in the towers and the front desk for checkin.  They will also have more rooms they need to flip between morning checkouts and afternoon checkins.


By checking in during mid-week you often won't have to deal with the same craziness as you would on one of the primary turnover days,   and you may also luck out into finding your room ready earlier in the day since they won't need to flip as many rooms.


----------



## kleldridge

mrsr2ro said:


> I'm in the early stages of planning and have been reading about BC in the last few days - it sounds like a good fit for our family.  Possible dates are Late October, November (not Jersey week or Thanksgiving), early December between the holidays, late January, or early February.  In other words - cooler weather and hopefully lower crowds.
> 
> Some questions:
> 
> Are the pools heated?  Can they be enjoyed if it's below 70?
> 
> Is the resort itself crowded at the times I'm looking into?
> 
> I looked into flights and the only direct flight from our city into MCO would be in the evening.  Are we at any disadvantage for checking in so late?
> 
> What is the difference between deluxe and presidential?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



To add to what has been said, the presidentials are a bit larger and the layout is different. My experience is from staying in both types of 2 bedroom units.  If the pres. is only slightly more, it's definitely worth it.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## pigletto

We'll be getting into Orlando late on a Friday night and staying at an airport area hotel. Our check in day for BC will be Saturday which I am understanding from reading this thread will be very busy. Can I go in the morning, check us in and then spend the day at one of the parks and pick up our room keys later in the evening? Or do they require you to check in after a certain point in the day?
I'd rather get it all done early in the day and just come back once the lines have died down but I don't know if they'll allow that.


----------



## disneyfreak7

I have tried to read entire thread but my mind started to scramble!! If I request high floor, firework view, what are the possible buildings we could be put in. Also, does each building have a different firework view, ie.. DHS, Epcot or MK? Thanks.


----------



## manhattanman

disneyfreak7 said:


> I have tried to read entire thread but my mind started to scramble!! If I request high floor, firework view, what are the possible buildings we could be put in. Also, does each building have a different firework view, ie.. DHS, Epcot or MK? Thanks.



  all of them have high floor fireworks view, the question is whether they are only obstructed by trees or by trees and other towers.

  We were in a tower facing the reserve ( i.e not towards the lake or fireworks, our balcony faced the parking lot) .  if we had been on the other side of the building we would have seen the lake and the fireworks.  From a room on the top floor outside the elevators we could see the fireworks that I presume were epcot.  It was nice but kinda meh.  When we decided to go back to MK to see the fireworks, i was somewhat not excited , which was wrong because seeing the fireworks from the parks is completely a different experience.  Even from the highest floors you wont see the low fireworks and no music.

 so in terms of how good they are 

 fireworks on site >>>>>>> from bonnet creek >> not seeing them at all.  Its a nice bonus and like you we requested a fireworks view thinking it would be great, but it enede up not being as important as I had thought.  If we go back and get a non fireworks view I wont sweat it at all, and if we get a fireworks view I suspect we would only watch it from the balcony one or twice and only if we were not doing anything else.


----------



## mlsjmu

Today seems to be the day where I'm posting a lot of questions regarding lodging. I have an offer for a stay at Bonnet Creek. I've stayed off property before, but never at that particular resort. I'm debating between Wyndham Hills and BC. My inclination is BC right now, but I've read a few reviews online that mention timeshare pitches. Can anyone clarify how that works? I have no interest in sitting through a presentation, and really don't want the bother and hassle of being hounded about it. Anyone have any experiences (good and bad) dealing with that situation at Bonnet Creek? Thanks!


----------



## nifferearly

Just say no!  We weren't bothered other than some pressure at check in and one phone call.  It's a great resort - you'll like it!


----------



## mlsjmu

nifferearly said:


> Just say no!  We weren't bothered other than some pressure at check in and one phone call.  It's a great resort - you'll like it!



Thank you, Niffer. I just wanted to be certain, and I certainly don't want to have to deal with that kind of pressure during a getaway. Some reviews have mentioned it was a one-time mention or phone call, while others seem to have experienced multiple encounters with sales pitches.


----------



## KCmike

I read in an earlier post to tell them your too busy and have your entire day booked up.


----------



## carlbarry

mlsjmu said:


> Today seems to be the day where I'm posting a lot of questions regarding lodging. I have an offer for a stay at Bonnet Creek. I've stayed off property before, but never at that particular resort. I'm debating between Wyndham Hills and BC. My inclination is BC right now, but I've read a few reviews online that mention timeshare pitches. Can anyone clarify how that works? I have no interest in sitting through a presentation, and really don't want the bother and hassle of being hounded about it. Anyone have any experiences (good and bad) dealing with that situation at Bonnet Creek? Thanks!



If the "offer" is through Wyndham, you might be obligated to sit through the presentation to qualify for the lower price.  If the "offer" is from a friend, you can just say "no!" when asked if you want the presentation.


----------



## mlsjmu

carlbarry said:


> If the "offer" is through Wyndham, you might be obligated to sit through the presentation to qualify for the lower price.  If the "offer" is from a friend, you can just say "no!" when asked if you want the presentation.



Thanks Carl, I have a quote from an online booking rep. I've emailed them also, and they have stated there is no sales pitch/presentation, but I just wanted to confirm that with the experiences of other DISers.


----------



## Fundytrail

We just returned from a 14 day stay at WBC Tower 3, and thanks to the many on this forum that helped us head us in that direction and guide us along the way.

This was our first stay at the WBC, but it will must likely not be our last. So let me get this out of the way first, there were no bugs, no rude staff or guests and the room was spotless. Everthing in the unit worked as it should including the dryer.

As many others have indicated the resort grounds are beautiful and well maintained. We had a "fireworks" view but feel it is highly over rated here on the forum, it was ok but nothing special.

When I picked up our parking pass I was very polite but very firm in the fact that I was not interested in a timeshare presentation and the only phone calls we had from the resort were to inform us of events like the welcome breakfast and such.

I know everyone values things differently, with different priorities but from our perspective here goes;

Pros;
On site (next to Caribbean Beach Resort)
Lots of room
Great value

Cons;
No comparison with Disney Bus system, not that we were expecting it to be.

We booked through VS and are very happy with their service, but I'm sure VU or  Farrell's would have provied the same level of service.


----------



## aubriee

KCmike said:


> I read in an earlier post to tell them your too busy and have your entire day booked up.



I've also read to just check the lowest salary on the sheet you fill out when you get the parking tag and they'll leave you alone.  Another tip I read said to leave your spouse in the car and tell them the spouse is at home.  They can't sell you a time share if both spouses are not available, so they have to leave you alone.

Last Oct/Nov we stayed offsite at Westgate Town Center. As soon, as the lady started talking about the member's breakfast, I just politely said I wasn't interested, was busy all week, and my husband was at home. She immediately backed off and told me to have a nice vacation.  I didn't hear another word from them all week.


----------



## KDsmommy

I checked in today. I'm divorced so had to mark 'single' on the info sheet, never got asked once about a presentation. Love it here!


----------



## Spanky

Does anyone know if the shuttle tickets have to be used on the same day?  Like maybe I go to the parks later than my family in the car so I use the shuttle to get there but then don't need to use the shuttle to come home until 2 or 3 days later?
Is it just two tickets and you could use it twice to go and never to come home?
Or do you buy the shuttle tickets for a particular day - say Tuesday - and if you don't use it Tueday you lose your $5.00?


----------



## OasterP

I have read through a lot of this thread, and thought I would post this here.  My husband and I are planning to take our son (who will be four at the time) to Disney in September 2014.  I like to plan ahead so have already started to look around.  I think that we will most likely stay at BC since it seems like they have everything  we might need.

I got a price of 625.00 offered from VS for late September 2014 for eight nights.  I'm not sure if that's a great deal or not yet - I need to look around.
Does that seem about right?  Did I read somewhere on here that there is an area that you can see what other offers people got, so I can get a general idea?  

Thank you so much - this board has so much information!


----------



## wdw&sonny

What do you BC experts recommend for a Saturday in June check in?

Should we arrive before noon and try to check in?  or, go get lunch and come back mid-afternoon, or not even bother til after 4pm?

What will get is our room quickest w/ the least wait?

How crazy crowded is it on a Saturday in June?


----------



## MaggieBags

Just got back from BCR and thought I'd give a quick recap.  This forum was very helpful and wanted to add another review for those planning.

Booked through Booking.com and had no issues whatsoever.  Checked in around 1pm and our room was ready.  Tower 4, room 769.  Perfectly clean, no bugs (other than a few very small ants but nothing to be concerned over), just as well decorated and appointed as others have stated.  This room is a lake/pool view.  I had inquired at the front desk at checkin about a fireworks view but was told none were available.  We had a very nice view and didn't miss it.

Lots of activities - movie on the lawn, make your own sundae, a reptile show, bingo for kids...  There is also a very nice playground that our daughter loved.

Grills were in high demand.  Keep it in mind if you plan on using them.  When we walked the grounds in the evening, they were almost always all in use.

Pools were very busy but we were always able to find tubes and chairs. Our favorite pool was in front of Tower 3 - lazy river, large pool, plus a kiddie pool and splash area.  

Timeshare pitch - I was polite but firm at checkin and then promptly unplugged our phones when we got to our rooms.  No problem.

My only critique was food service or lack of.  Pizza was good, but very few other choices besides burgers, hot dogs, chicken sandwiches.  Part of a good vacation for us is eating out.  We were disappointed in this regard at BCR.  

Overall, we loved our stay and will be back.  There is no way you could get anything close on Disney property for what we spent here.  We'd be on top of each other at a Disney resort, but we had plenty of room to spread out and have a quiet room to take naps, sleep in/get up early and not bother each other.

And for those concerned about "missing the Disney magic" whatever that means - Stacy is on 24/7.  Hopefully that will help you get your fix!


----------



## disneyfreak7

"Stacey is on 24/7" LOL, my kids love watching her so now maybe they won't feel so bad not staying on site!


----------



## disneyfreak7

I hope this is not a silly question, but is soap provided in bathrooms/showers?


----------



## pigletto

Thank you Maggiebags! I am glad to hear you had such a nice time. Reviews like yours really help me relax about our first offsite stay. I am so looking forward to the extra space.


----------



## MaggieBags

disneyfreak7 said:


> I hope this is not a silly question, but is soap provided in bathrooms/showers?



Yes, bar of soap, shampoo, condition, mouthwash and lotion in both bathrooms.
You'll run out of shampoo and condition quickly if you don't bring back-ups, they are the usual small hotel size.  They smell good though!


----------



## disneyfreak7

MaggieBags said:


> Yes, bar of soap, shampoo, condition, mouthwash and lotion in both bathrooms.
> You'll run out of shampoo and condition quickly if you don't bring back-ups, they are the usual small hotel size.  They smell good though!



Thanks. I assume since it's a timeshare condo there is no mousekeeping, sorry housekeeping that comes in and leaves more shampoo? So with 5 kids I better bring plenty of soap and shampoo!


----------



## carlbarry

disneyfreak7 said:


> Thanks. I assume since it's a timeshare condo there is no mousekeeping, sorry housekeeping that comes in and leaves more shampoo? So with 5 kids I better bring plenty of soap and shampoo!



Correct!  They are the little 2 ounce or so bottles, and the soap is also the small size every hotel uses.


----------



## westcoastgal

OasterP said:


> I have read through a lot of this thread, and thought I would post this here.  My husband and I are planning to take our son (who will be four at the time) to Disney in September 2014.  I like to plan ahead so have already started to look around.  I think that we will most likely stay at BC since it seems like they have everything  we might need.
> 
> I got a price of 625.00 offered from VS for late September 2014 for eight nights.  I'm not sure if that's a great deal or not yet - I need to look around.
> Does that seem about right?  Did I read somewhere on here that there is an area that you can see what other offers people got, so I can get a general idea?
> 
> Thank you so much - this board has so much information!



I am going sept 21-29 for 8 nights and paying more than $120 more than you through VS. think you got a great price.


----------



## sharadoc

disneyfreak7 said:


> "Stacey is on 24/7" LOL, my kids love watching her so now maybe they won't feel so bad not staying on site!



This is the best news ever!! Now my family will still feel like they're on Disney property.


----------



## FLCyndi

disneyfreak7 said:


> "Stacey is on 24/7" LOL, my kids love watching her so now maybe they won't feel so bad not staying on site!



I am an adult and I love watching Stacy.


----------



## Chelley00

FLCyndi said:


> I am an adult and I love watching Stacy.



I had her on every morning while getting ready to leave.  The kids were laughing at me because I can recite her spiel along with her!


----------



## infopurposesonly

Is a security deposit required?  Last year I called in advance and was told yes, but when I arrived I was told no.  I called again this morning and was told yes, it's $150 hold on a credit card.  I called Vacation Strategy, since we reserved through them.  Whoever I spoke with said he has never had to pay a security deposit.  Wish I could get a definitive answer.


----------



## ohionola

infopurposesonly said:


> Is a security deposit required?  Last year I called in advance and was told yes, but when I arrived I was told no.  I called again this morning and was told yes, it's $150 hold on a credit card.  I called Vacation Strategy, since we reserved through them.  Whoever I spoke with said he has never had to pay a security deposit.  Wish I could get a definitive answer.



Yes they do require a security deposit. However sometimes I have found that if there is a large line at check in they might not do it to get the line moving quicker. This has been my experience at bc and other Wyndham properties.


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

infopurposesonly said:


> Is a security deposit required?  Last year I called in advance and was told yes, but when I arrived I was told no.  I called again this morning and was told yes, it's $150 hold on a credit card.  I called Vacation Strategy, since we reserved through them.  Whoever I spoke with said he has never had to pay a security deposit.  Wish I could get a definitive answer.



We have never been required to provide a security deposit.


----------



## pigletto

infopurposesonly said:


> Is a security deposit required?  Last year I called in advance and was told yes, but when I arrived I was told no.  I called again this morning and was told yes, it's $150 hold on a credit card.  I called Vacation Strategy, since we reserved through them.  Whoever I spoke with said he has never had to pay a security deposit.  Wish I could get a definitive answer.



I researched this question the other day because someone was asking. I found posts as far back as 2011 and like you are saying.. they all seemed to have a different answer. Even the amounts held seemed to be different. Some people said they've never had to, some said it was $150, others said $250. 
I would just be prepared to pay it and hopefully it won't be necessary.


----------



## Wonders10

I have some pool questions!

Are any of them quieter than others? Similar to a quiet pool at the disney resorts?  If so, near which towers?

Also, which pools have a lazy river? Again, near which tower(s)?

As far as tower choices....would anyone say there are towers that are less desirable than others? As far as location and proximity to the rest of the resort?

Thanks!


----------



## ProudMommyof2

infopurposesonly said:


> Is a security deposit required?  Last year I called in advance and was told yes, but when I arrived I was told no.  I called again this morning and was told yes, it's $150 hold on a credit card.  I called Vacation Strategy, since we reserved through them.  Whoever I spoke with said he has never had to pay a security deposit.  Wish I could get a definitive answer.


We were at Bonnet Creek 2 weeks ago and at Wyndham in Washington DC last year and we were never asked for a security deposit in either instance.


----------



## Cynt

I was at Wyndham Labelle Maison in New Orleans earlier this month.  No security deposit was requested.

*18 DAYS UNTIL WE'RE @ WBC!! YES!!!!*


----------



## OasterP

I just booked my stay at WBC through VS (yay)!  I had one quick question.  Do all the rooms have a balcony?  I thought they did based on floor plans I looked at, but then I wasn't sure reading some reviews.  It seems that maybe some of the hotel rooms don't have balconys (understandably) but do all the time share properties?  Thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

OasterP said:


> I just booked my stay at WBC through VS (yay)!  I had one quick question.  Do all the rooms have a balcony?  I thought they did based on floor plans I looked at, but then I wasn't sure reading some reviews.  It seems that maybe some of the hotel rooms don't have balconys (understandably) but do all the time share properties?  Thanks!



Yes,  All of the units which are part of the timeshare resort have a balcony or Patio.  (obviously,  ground floor units have a patio instead of an elevated balcony)


----------



## OasterP

Thank you DC for the reply!  Also I haven't finished my profile (and haven't figured out how to load a picture) but I noticed from yours that you live less than an hour from me!  Small world!


----------



## DCTooTall

OasterP said:


> Thank you DC for the reply!  Also I haven't finished my profile (and haven't figured out how to load a picture) but I noticed from yours that you live less than an hour from me!  Small world!



There are a LOT of people around the DIS from the Central PA and Midatlantic areas of the country.


----------



## Chelley00

infopurposesonly said:


> Is a security deposit required?  Last year I called in advance and was told yes, but when I arrived I was told no.  I called again this morning and was told yes, it's $150 hold on a credit card.  I called Vacation Strategy, since we reserved through them.  Whoever I spoke with said he has never had to pay a security deposit.  Wish I could get a definitive answer.



We used Vacation Strategies in October and were not asked to provide a security deposit.  They asked if we'd like to put a credit card on file for resort purchases, but we said no and that was it.


----------



## kkmcan

I haven't read this whole thread but I wanted to say that I just called to request a tower for our May 28th stay and I was told that they no longer take requests for views/towers unless you are the owner. This is a service/ammenity of being an owner. My in-laws are the owners so maybe I should have my mil call and see if she can request for us.

Has anyone else run into this? Maybe I missed it on here as I haven't read the entire thread.


----------



## kkmcan

Just thought of something else..... we are getting 2 day base tickets but I haven't bought them yet. Can we buy those at WBC and are those good to go to the gate or do we need to stop at the TTC first?

Thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

kkmcan said:


> Just thought of something else..... we are getting 2 day base tickets but I haven't bought them yet. Can we buy those at WBC and are those good to go to the gate or do we need to stop at the TTC first?
> 
> Thanks!



You can buy tickets at the WBC Lobby that are actual Disney Admission Media.   You won't need to stop by the TTC ticket booths upon your arrival at the parks.   

  (Obviously,  You'll still go thru the TTC from your car to the Monorail/ferry...  or the WBC shuttle drop off to the monorail/Ferry.)


----------



## sharadoc

DCTooTall said:


> There are a LOT of people around the DIS from the Central PA and Midatlantic areas of the country.



More people go to Disney from our area than anywhere in the country. That's why Disney sends characters to the Philly Thanksgiving parade over any other parade.

Regarding a security deposit, is it possible that the folks who book directly with the resort on cash are asked to provide one, while owners are not?


----------



## KCmike

sharadoc said:


> More people go to Disney from our area than anywhere in the country. That's why Disney sends characters to the Philly Thanksgiving parade over any other parade.
> 
> Regarding a security deposit, is it possible that the folks who book directly with the resort on cash are asked to provide one, while owners are not?



Makes sense as PA is one of the most densely populated states in the country.  Just good business sense.  I would love to visit that area someday.


----------



## Upatnoon

kkmcan said:


> I haven't read this whole thread but I wanted to say that I just called to request a tower for our May 28th stay and I was told that they no longer take requests for views/towers unless you are the owner. This is a service/ammenity of being an owner. My in-laws are the owners so maybe I should have my mil call and see if she can request for us.
> 
> Has anyone else run into this? Maybe I missed it on here as I haven't read the entire thread.


I have not seen anything before on that policy or experienced it, but it wouldn't surprise me. There are many, many threads about people wanting to know how to make requests, how to get a fireworks view, etc. If all those people are calling the resort ahead of time, it is likely becoming an issue for the staff -- or at least they have noticed it and are looking for a way to create a benefit for Wyndham owners. They know that Bonnet Creek is popular with renters. Perhaps they think they can sell a few more timeshares with the benefit of "We'll take your requests."

Disney resorts have solved much of the "request-itis" by charging more for "fireworks views, water view, etc." At Bonnet Creek, the room you get is pretty much the luck of the draw -- and now it may be more "luck" than ever.


----------



## cruisinpan567

I am hoping someone can help me with a few questions. 1st, what is the best way to book a stay at WBC? 2nd, who has the best deal? 3rd, how is the transportation to the parks?

Thanks


----------



## Calirya

kkmcan said:


> I haven't read this whole thread but I wanted to say that I just called to request a tower for our May 28th stay and I was told that they no longer take requests for views/towers unless you are the owner. This is a service/ammenity of being an owner.



Woohoo! I'm going to call and hopefully make my request.   Finally something after missing out on all the perks of staying onsite-(DP, EMH, free trasnport).


----------



## Calirya

Poo!  The only requests they take are from Gold, Platinum, or VIP owners. Thats it. I've been paying on this timeshare for TEN YEARS now. That stinks.


----------



## Janet Hill

Upatnoon said:


> I have not seen anything before on that policy or experienced it, but it wouldn't surprise me. There are many, many threads about people wanting to know how to make requests, how to get a fireworks view, etc. If all those people are calling the resort ahead of time, it is likely becoming an issue for the staff -- or at least they have noticed it and are looking for a way to create a benefit for Wyndham owners. They know that Bonnet Creek is popular with renters. Perhaps they think they can sell a few more timeshares with the benefit of "We'll take your requests."
> 
> Disney resorts have solved much of the "request-itis" by charging more for "fireworks views, water view, etc." At Bonnet Creek, the room you get is pretty much the luck of the draw -- and now it may be more "luck" than ever.



Wyndham got on board with this at the newer resorts and charges more points for views and location.

BC might be responding from owner complaints, because initially requests were for owners only and more specifically VIP owners.  In the case of renting from a VIP owner and getting them to make the request - it may work; however, VIP benefits do not convey to renters.


----------



## OasterP

sharadoc said:


> More people go to Disney from our area than anywhere in the country. That's why Disney sends characters to the Philly Thanksgiving parade over any other parade.
> 
> Regarding a security deposit, is it possible that the folks who book directly with the resort on cash are asked to provide one, while owners are not?



That is so crazy!  I wouldn't even have thought of that.  Makes sense though!


----------



## chekhovgirl

I just put down a deposit on a 2 bed deluxe for February 2014!  It will be our first time staying off site.  My parents are going to be with us, so we're looking forward to the space BC will afford us for a nice price, not to mention the amenities and freedom to not eat Disney food for every meal. 

We'll be going during school vacation week, so I wanted to get on this early!  I reserved through Vacation Strategy.  They beat the other two quotes we got by $20 per night.


----------



## JenDett

disneyfreak7 said:


> Thanks. I assume since it's a timeshare condo there is no mousekeeping, sorry housekeeping that comes in and leaves more shampoo? So with 5 kids I better bring plenty of soap and shampoo!



According to the 1st post in this thread, refills of all supplies are available for free at the front desk.  We haven't been yet, so I am not sure if that is outdated information.


----------



## FirstTripEver

I just wanted to ask a quick pricing question and find out if this is a decent deal or not???

A 2BR Deluxe Villa at Bonnet Creek for 4 nights (arriving on a Thursday) in late January for a total of $576.

Thumbs up or down on the pricing?

THANKS SO MUCH!!!


----------



## Arkum

FirstTripEver said:


> I just wanted to ask a quick pricing question and find out if this is a decent deal or not???
> 
> A 2BR Deluxe Villa at Bonnet Creek for 4 nights (arriving on a Thursday) in late January for a total of $576.
> 
> Thumbs up or down on the pricing?
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH!!!



Keep searching.  That seems high.  We only paid $89/night for low season.  Not sure if its cheaper by the week though, as we were staying for 7 nights.


----------



## pigletto

FirstTripEver said:


> I just wanted to ask a quick pricing question and find out if this is a decent deal or not???
> 
> A 2BR Deluxe Villa at Bonnet Creek for 4 nights (arriving on a Thursday) in late January for a total of $576.
> 
> Thumbs up or down on the pricing?
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH!!!



We're paying 120 a night for a 2 bdrm deluxe for the last week of August. Our dates go into Labor Day weekend. I'm not sure if that's high to be honest. 120 a night was the same quote for the same week last year as well so I was ok with it. I've seen people get lower but it seems to be at less popular times of year.


----------



## Cynt

I recommend checking ebay.  I found ebay to be cheaper.  Most of the people will check your specific dates if you don't see them posted.  Just send them a message.


----------



## skateshome

Just.a quick post to see my time banner at 5 days and counting.


Edit - should be 5 days.  Moved it back a couple.  2nd time at WBC.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## aubriee

skateshome said:


> Just.a quick post to see my time banner at 5 days and counting.
> 
> 
> Edit - should be 5 days.  Moved it back a couple.  2nd time at WBC.  Can't wait!!!



Looks like we'll be there about the same time.  We are eight days out!  It will be our first time at BC.  I'm a little nervous though, because we booked through VS.  I've emailed them twice in the last two weeks and can't get them to email me back.  I just want to know I have a place to stay when we get down there.  I called Bonnet Creek yesterday and they don't have us in the system.


----------



## cruisinpan567

pigletto said:
			
		

> We're paying 120 a night for a 2 bdrm deluxe for the last week of August. Our dates go into Labor Day weekend. I'm not sure if that's high to be honest. 120 a night was the same quote for the same week last year as well so I was ok with it. I've seen people get lower but it seems to be at less popular times of year.



What site did you use? I got a price of $836 for that same week from vacation strategy. Saturday to Saturday. Thanks


----------



## pigletto

cruisinpan567 said:


> What site did you use? I got a price of $836 for that same week from vacation strategy. Saturday to Saturday. Thanks



We were quoted $839.00 for the same dates, and then we added a night which brought the total to $1008. It jumped quite a bit for the final night. I didn't ask why but assumed it had to do with the holiday weekend.


----------



## Janet Hill

FirstTripEver said:


> I just wanted to ask a quick pricing question and find out if this is a decent deal or not???
> 
> A 2BR Deluxe Villa at Bonnet Creek for 4 nights (arriving on a Thursday) in late January for a total of $576.
> 
> Thumbs up or down on the pricing?
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH!!!



You probably coould to do better, but there are reasons why your average nightly rate is higher than what others are stating they got.

Many owners pass on the cost of the guest cert when the reservation is < than 7 nights.
Half of your reservation is at the higher weekend rate (which is ~1.6 to 1.7 times higher than Sun - Thur).  

Also January is still high demand time (less than prime but higher than value).


----------



## chekhovgirl

I'm sure everything will be fine, but did you try calling?  I've gotten someone on the phone right away every time.



aubriee said:


> Looks like we'll be there about the same time.  We are eight days out!  It will be our first time at BC.  I'm a little nervous though, because we booked through VS.  I've emailed them twice in the last two weeks and can't get them to email me back.  I just want to know I have a place to stay when we get down there.  I called Bonnet Creek yesterday and they don't have us in the system.


----------



## keywestbride

chekhovgirl said:


> I'm sure everything will be fine, but did you try calling?  I've gotten someone on the phone right away every time.



I had better luck calling VS too.  DH called BC directly a couple of days ago, and we were in the system already.


----------



## DCTooTall

pigletto said:


> We were quoted $839.00 for the same dates, and then we added a night which brought the total to $1008. It jumped quite a bit for the final night. I didn't ask why but assumed it had to do with the holiday weekend.



Janet Hill mentioned part of the reason for the costs jumps....   But in this case there could be other factors involved.

ALL Bonnet Creek reservations are at a max of 7 nights.   If you want a time of more than that,  it requires multiple reservations. (7 night and 1 night.... or 6 nights and a 2night,  etc).

Wyndham charges owners a set amount of "Housekeeping" points per reservation.   Without getting into details on how they work,   Think of them as an alotment of points to use to pay the costs of turning over the room at the end of your stay which are based upon how many points you own and the number of potential full weeks you can use with those points.      Because housekeeping points are charged at a set amount no matter how long the individual reservation is,    it becomes less effecient (and potentially results in more out-of-pocket expense at the time of the reservation being made if you don't have enough left over) when you are making shorter length reservations.

Wyndham also requires all non-owners who are staying on points to have a Guest Certificate assigned to the reservation.  This is how an owner can put the reservation made with their points into another person's name.  Owners get a couple for free (like 1 or 2,  so an "average" owner could send their kids/parents/friends on a vacation using their points free of charge),  and certain ownership levels get some more included in their VIP level privledges (I think the highest level gets unlimited free Guest Certificates....for now.  I'd be surprised if that stays that way forever though).     For all over reservations which the owner doesn't have an extra "free" Guest Certificate,   Wyndham charges a fee in the range of $130.   this is a flat fee for a Guest Certificate which an Owner may need to cover before they even get into the "cost-per-point/night" calculation.   As a result,  the longer the stay...up to the 7 day max reservation length,   the smaller the per-night hit of this fee.   If your reservations goes over 7 nights and requires a second reservation,   then that would be another guest certificate, and $130 fee,  that would need to be purchased and covered.


And the night of that extra day could be a major factor too.  As Janet mentioned,   weekends cost more points than weekdays.


----------



## aubriee

aubriee said:


> Looks like we'll be there about the same time.  We are eight days out!  It will be our first time at BC.  I'm a little nervous though, because we booked through VS.  I've emailed them twice in the last two weeks and can't get them to email me back.  I just want to know I have a place to stay when we get down there.  I called Bonnet Creek yesterday and they don't have us in the system.





chekhovgirl said:


> I'm sure everything will be fine, but did you try calling?  I've gotten someone on the phone right away every time.





keywestbride said:


> I had better luck calling VS too.  DH called BC directly a couple of days ago, and we were in the system already.



OK, I am officially nervous now.  Since VS won't return my emails, I called Bonnet Creek again.  The lady was able to verify I was in the system, but just for May 10th-17th.  I booked ten nights May 10th-20th through Vacation Strategy, not seven nights.  I thought maybe since it was a ten night reservation instead of a week, that maybe they pieced it together using more than one owner's days.  She put me on hold and said she would get someone and they'd try to figure it out.  She finally came back on the line to say no, that they had me down for only seven nights, not the ten I booked.  She recommended that I call Vacation Strategy ASAP.  I called them and at first the guy just said not to worry and just show up and he was sure it'd be fine.  He then proceeded to say the biggest mistake people make is calling BC directly to try to verify they are in the system and the way people's reservations get messed up is when they try to verify them or try to give the front desk people the receipts we have from where we paid our reservations with VS.  He said to just show up with ID, nothing else, and I'd be fine.  When I asked why the BC system had me checking out on May 17th, instead of the 20th, he didn't have an answer, but just continued to say it'd be OK and for me not to worry about it.  What the heck!  Am I going to get down there next week and only have a reservation for seven nights, instead of the ten I booked?  The guy at VS said he can see I booked ten nights, but the lady at BC insists I'm in their system for only seven nights and the last three nights are no where to be found in my name, either linked to it or under a seperate reservation either.


----------



## chekhovgirl

Well, it's weird that you can't find those three days, but I do know that it has to be booked as a separate reservation.  I'd be interested to see what happens because right now we're booked for ten days, too.


----------



## DCTooTall

aubriee said:


> OK, I am officially nervous now.  Since VS won't return my emails, I called Bonnet Creek again.  The lady was able to verify I was in the system, but just for May 10th-17th.  I booked ten nights May 10th-20th through Vacation Strategy, not seven nights.  I thought maybe since it was a ten night reservation instead of a week, that maybe they pieced it together using more than one owner's days.  She put me on hold and said she would get someone and they'd try to figure it out.  She finally came back on the line to say no, that they had me down for only seven nights, not the ten I booked.  She recommended that I call Vacation Strategy ASAP.  I called them and at first the guy just said not to worry and just show up and he was sure it'd be fine.  He then proceeded to say the biggest mistake people make is calling BC directly to try to verify they are in the system and the way people's reservations get messed up is when they try to verify them or try to give the front desk people the receipts we have from where we paid our reservations with VS.  He said to just show up with ID, nothing else, and I'd be fine.  When I asked why the BC system had me checking out on May 17th, instead of the 20th, he didn't have an answer, but just continued to say it'd be OK and for me not to worry about it.  What the heck!  Am I going to get down there next week and only have a reservation for seven nights, instead of the ten I booked?  The guy at VS said he can see I booked ten nights, but the lady at BC insists I'm in their system for only seven nights and the last three nights are no where to be found in my name, either linked to it or under a seperate reservation either.





chekhovgirl said:


> Well, it's weird that you can't find those three days, but I do know that it has to be booked as a separate reservation.  I'd be interested to see what happens because right now we're booked for ten days, too.




Honestly,  I'm thinking it's nothing.


The longest single reservation that the Wyndham system will handle is 7 nights (1 week).   the longer stays are done via multiple back-to-back reservations.  the resort just ties them together so you don't have to switch rooms.


ALSO....   until sometime around the 2 week mark of the reservation,   your reservation will not be in the local resorts system.   Prior to the 2 week mark,   it's still contained almost exclusively in the bigger Wyndham system.    When you call to confirm your reservation,  all the local resort can see it's what's been pushed from the national system which contains all the resorts in the wyndham system,   into their local system which just contains the reservations for just that resort.


SOOOO....   With the first reservation for your 10 night stay starting on 5/10 being in the system,   It's perfectly normal that a reservation starting on 5/17 for 3 days, and more than 14days from today,   has yet to be pushed into the local system.


----------



## Mommytwotwins

aubriee said:


> OK, I am officially nervous now.  Since VS won't return my emails, I called Bonnet Creek again.  The lady was able to verify I was in the system, but just for May 10th-17th.  I booked ten nights May 10th-20th through Vacation Strategy, not seven nights.  I thought maybe since it was a ten night reservation instead of a week, that maybe they pieced it together using more than one owner's days.  She put me on hold and said she would get someone and they'd try to figure it out.  She finally came back on the line to say no, that they had me down for only seven nights, not the ten I booked.  She recommended that I call Vacation Strategy ASAP.  I called them and at first the guy just said not to worry and just show up and he was sure it'd be fine.  He then proceeded to say the biggest mistake people make is calling BC directly to try to verify they are in the system and the way people's reservations get messed up is when they try to verify them or try to give the front desk people the receipts we have from where we paid our reservations with VS.  He said to just show up with ID, nothing else, and I'd be fine.  When I asked why the BC system had me checking out on May 17th, instead of the 20th, he didn't have an answer, but just continued to say it'd be OK and for me not to worry about it.  What the heck!  Am I going to get down there next week and only have a reservation for seven nights, instead of the ten I booked?  The guy at VS said he can see I booked ten nights, but the lady at BC insists I'm in their system for only seven nights and the last three nights are no where to be found in my name, either linked to it or under a seperate reservation either.



I think you will be fine. When I went to pick up my parking pass they had my dates different too but since I was staying over the 7 nights if was more than 1 ressie and she fixed it without a problem.


----------



## Teacher03

aubriee said:


> OK, I am officially nervous now.  Since VS won't return my emails, I called Bonnet Creek again.  The lady was able to verify I was in the system, but just for May 10th-17th.  I booked ten nights May 10th-20th through Vacation Strategy, not seven nights.  I thought maybe since it was a ten night reservation instead of a week, that maybe they pieced it together using more than one owner's days.  She put me on hold and said she would get someone and they'd try to figure it out.  She finally came back on the line to say no, that they had me down for only seven nights, not the ten I booked.  She recommended that I call Vacation Strategy ASAP.  I called them and at first the guy just said not to worry and just show up and he was sure it'd be fine.  He then proceeded to say the biggest mistake people make is calling BC directly to try to verify they are in the system and the way people's reservations get messed up is when they try to verify them or try to give the front desk people the receipts we have from where we paid our reservations with VS.  He said to just show up with ID, nothing else, and I'd be fine.  When I asked why the BC system had me checking out on May 17th, instead of the 20th, he didn't have an answer, but just continued to say it'd be OK and for me not to worry about it.  What the heck!  Am I going to get down there next week and only have a reservation for seven nights, instead of the ten I booked?  The guy at VS said he can see I booked ten nights, but the lady at BC insists I'm in their system for only seven nights and the last three nights are no where to be found in my name, either linked to it or under a seperate reservation either.



I think it will be fine.  When we received our confirmation in the mail last year, it only showed 5 days and not the 7 we booked.....called VS, they said not to worry, so I called BC....we were only in the system for 5 days but they explained that we may just have to wait for the second confirmation because they might have had to split our stay.   I was nervous like you, but when we got there, all was good.  I found out about VS from the Disboards like so many others, and if people got there and found out they didn't have a place to stay, it would be posted all over this board.  So try not to worry, although I know it is hard.


----------



## infopurposesonly

My family is checking in at WBC in a couple of days.  We've booked four units through Vacation Strategy.  When I made the reservations. Jeff told me to call a couple of days beforehand and he would then call WBC and request that we get four units near each other.  So, I called this afternoon, and someone other than Jeff told me I had to call WBC myself, 24 hours in advance, and make the request.  He was less than helpful, very insistent that Jeff would have just transferred me to WBC.  My understanding is that WBC is no longer accepting requests from anyone but owners.  Either way, I'm not happy with the level of customer service I've been getting when I call Vacation Strategy.  No matter who I speak with, they seem annoyed and rushed.


----------



## AliceandAriel

Hey all! 

I noticed the first post in the thread didn't seem to have an updated post with the current shuttle schedule to/from Disney. Can anyone who's recently been at BC post the shuttle schedule sheet from their trip in the last couple of weeks?


----------



## FairyCC

HI  we just booked a week at the end of Sept... it will be our first time at BC!! YAY! We are looking forward to it. We got a 2Br... can anyone suggest if we should add a request for a specific floor or bldg location? We will have our DS who will be 22 mons with us and most nights we will be in the room so he can be in bed by 7:30.... (we are planning one firework night) Anyway, any tips if we should make a room request would be helpful. We will likely also be spending loads of pool time, so a long hike to a pool wouldn't be too fun. Any advice appreicated! Sept can't get here fast enough!!


----------



## keywestbride

infopurposesonly said:


> My family is checking in at WBC in a couple of days.  We've booked four units through Vacation Strategy.  When I made the reservations. Jeff told me to call a couple of days beforehand and he would then call WBC and request that we get four units near each other.  So, I called this afternoon, and someone other than Jeff told me I had to call WBC myself, 24 hours in advance, and make the request.  He was less than helpful, very insistent that Jeff would have just transferred me to WBC.  My understanding is that WBC is no longer accepting requests from anyone but owners.  Either way, I'm not happy with the level of customer service I've been getting when I call Vacation Strategy.  No matter who I speak with, they seem annoyed and rushed.


I didn't know about them no longer taking requests over the phone, so we called and were told just that.


----------



## Calirya

FairyCC said:


> We got a 2Br... can anyone suggest if we should add a request for a specific floor or bldg location? We will have our DS who will be 22 mons with us and most nights we will be in the room so he can be in bed by 7:30.... (we are planning one firework night) Anyway, any tips if we should make a room request would be helpful.



I called bc I am an owner and was told unless you are a owner with VIP, Platinum or Gold status they will NOT take any requests.


----------



## disneyfreak7

I think someone asked before but didn't get an answer. I know the shuttle is $5 roundtrip. We are renting a car but have 3 older kids (21,19,18) and 2 younger (11,9). If we leave with the rental car and the older kids stay til park closing and take the shuttle will they be charged roundtrip $5 or just one way?


----------



## lm1981

disneyfreak7 said:


> I think someone asked before but didn't get an answer. I know the shuttle is $5 roundtrip. We are renting a car but have 3 older kids (21,19,18) and 2 younger (11,9). If we leave with the rental car and the older kids stay til park closing and take the shuttle will they be charged roundtrip $5 or just one way?


I am also wondering the same thing as my family is in the same situation

Also, does anyone know if there are any quiet pools?  By the time we get to WBC, it will be my daughter's nap time and I doubt our room will be ready.  I figure if there is a quiet pool, we can stake out a shady spot with a couple of lounge chairs and hopefully she can have a short nap there.


----------



## DCTooTall

lm1981 said:


> I am also wondering the same thing as my family is in the same situation
> 
> Also, does anyone know if there are any quiet pools?  By the time we get to WBC, it will be my daughter's nap time and I doubt our room will be ready.  I figure if there is a quiet pool, we can stake out a shady spot with a couple of lounge chairs and hopefully she can have a short nap there.



I haven't spent much time around the place during the day,   but I'm thinking that the closest you'll get to a "quiet pool" will the be one at the hotel.

Remember that all the pools are between the buildings and the lakes.  Unlike Disney where the resorts are spread out more like a campus, and the "quiet pools" will be a little ways away from the other pools and usually separated by some buildings or foliage,     There aren't any real barriers between the pools that will help block the louder sounds that could be coming from other pool areas.

That said,    Tower 5 has the lazy river and zero entry which is a large draw for kids and families.   Tower 4's pool is a bit more adult,  but also has one of the pool bars and a lazy river exit (from tower 5's pool),   so it's likely to have it's own form of noise.

The Main building pool has a lazy river and kids splash area.

tower 3 has a slide, Kids splash area,  and the other timeshare resort pool bar.

Tower 6 is zero entry, the Pirate ship pool,  and has a slide.... so again,   big family/kid draw.

That leave the hotel pool.   It has a zero entry section and a pool bar....  but is a lot less themed and more open (not sure about shade TBH.... though the last time I was there was shortly after it opened,  so I dunno if foliage has had a chance to grow out and create more shadey places since then).    Just due to the nature of the pool,   It's a much more "adult" pool and vibe which is less likely to draw the kids and families than some of the other pools at the resort.....   That being said...  as I mentioned,   i'm not very sure of the likelihood of finding a nice shaded spot at this particular pool.   also,  it's literally right next to Tower 6's pirate ship pool,   so you are going to get a lot of noise carried over from the Tower 6 pool.


Depending upon how quiet she needs it to be to nap,   You might have some luck in the activity centers.... or maybe even just lounging on the couch and chairs in the lobby area.          Mid-day I definately would think that the main checkin lobby would be a much more relaxed (and quiet) area that the pools with all the kids playing around the area.



Also....   For the shuttle questions,   unfortunately I can't help you there.  I haven't visited the resort since the shuttles started charging,  so I can't share any personal knowledge on how it works in practice.   Someone who's visited since they started charging for the shuttles might be able to give you some information on how it works....  or you could call the resort and see if they might be able to answer the questoins for you.

Another option,  if Push comes to shove,   Would be to have the older kids take a Disney shuttle to a nearby Disney resort,   Such as CBR, POP, or the Boardwalk.  It might be easier to meet them (pick them up) from these resorts than it would be to get them from the park.


----------



## Mom-2-2Princesses

We just booked our second stay at BC for Easter 2014 and are thrilled to be going back!  We went through VS this time (as they were nearly $20/night less than either VU or Farrell's-- I wonder why that is?), and I'm feeling good about the price and the communication so far.  Jeff was really pleasant to deal with and responsive in helping me get booked.

Did I read correctly that you no longer have to stop at the parking pass desk?  I hope that is the case!


----------



## cdykes

Hi Everyone - Thanks for all of the helpful information.  Will be staying at WBC in June and I was wondering if anyone has a copy of the current shuttle schedule.  I am a planner and would like to get an idea of our options for coming and going.

Thanks!


----------



## kkgordon02

I would love a schedule as well.  Or maybe a link to where to find it.  Going June 5-12. Thanks


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

Sorry it isn't a little clearer


----------



## katallo

Calirya said:


> I called bc I am an owner and was told unless you are a owner with VIP, Platinum or Gold status they will NOT take any requests.



From personal experience, if we return we decided to not make a request.  The last 3 visits, we requested a lake view.  We've overlooked the parking lot, the garage roof and a bus stop.  I know everyone cannot get a lake view and we do enjoy the resort, but honestly having lousy views really took away the vacation "resort" feeling.  But again, it might just be us.  I think it's best to hope for pixie dust


----------



## infopurposesonly

Well, I've been on hold with WBC for over half an hour, hoping to at least be able to get units for my family that are close to one another.  It's ridiculous if they won't even take that kind of request.  What kind of a family vacation is it if we're spread out all over the resort?  Jeff at Vacation Strategy had said he would take care of this.  He did not.  Needless to say, I'm less than happy with what passes for customer service.


----------



## mjohnson96

infopurposesonly said:


> Well, I've been on hold with WBC for over half an hour, hoping to at least be able to get units for my family that are close to one another.  It's ridiculous if they won't even take that kind of request.  What kind of a family vacation is it if we're spread out all over the resort?  Jeff at Vacation Strategy had said he would take care of this.  He did not.  Needless to say, I'm less than happy with what passes for customer service.



Are you there?  Last trip when we checked in I was able to make the request for a lower floor since I am a little afraid of heights and they were kind enough to move us around.  We just had to check in later. 

This trip I have 2 rooms and Ken put the request in that they be near and in the same building, we will see next week how that works out


----------



## pigletto

Is it possible to only rent for a partial week at WBC? I currently have a reservation through Vacation Strategy for 8 nights, but my husband would like to split our vacation between Disney and Ana Maria Island. So I was thinking of reducing my reservation to 4 nights at WBC. I can call VS tomorrow. I was just wondering if they'll do a stay less than a week.


----------



## Upatnoon

pigletto said:


> Is it possible to only rent for a partial week at WBC? I currently have a reservation through Vacation Strategy for 8 nights, but my husband would like to split our vacation between Disney and Ana Maria Island. So I was thinking of reducing my reservation to 4 nights at WBC. I can call VS tomorrow. I was just wondering if they'll do a stay less than a week.


Yes you can. The price per night will usually be a bit more


----------



## pigletto

Upatnoon said:


> Yes you can. The price per night will usually be a bit more



Thank you. We're still in the deciding stage but I think this will be the plan


----------



## excitedfamof4

We just got back from our trip to Disney World and stayed a BC for a week.  We had a wonderful experience and booked through VS.  The front desk was very accommodating while trying to honor our prior requests.  We had a 2 bedroom deluxe on a high floor in Tower 5 with a firework view and it was perfect!!   While it would have been nice to have a lake view, we enjoyed looking out to Epcot everyday and seeing the fireworks at night when we were in our room.  Also, the lake view could have been loud when the pools were busy, so it was nice and peaceful on the balcony having an Epcot view.  

We drove our own car and never used the shuttle.  We loved coming and going on our own schedule and not having to wait for the shuttle.  We also had our AAA parking pass which was wonderful at saving time when getting the parks.  You just had a quick walk to the gates or the TTC which saved time when park hopping.  

The pools were wonderful!  Our favorite spot was the Lazy River behind the check in area.  It was less crowded which was nice!

The room was SUPER clean and the kitchen was stocked with pots,pans and dishes that looked brand new.  

We also loved how you never had to leave the "bubble" of Disney World.  Once we figured out where everything was it was so easy to get around to the parks and DTD.  We only left the bubble twice to go to Walmart, which was a short drive.  It was nice not to have to get on I-4 after a long day walking the parks.  

As I said, we just got back last night and are already booking another trip for December.  We will never stay anywhere else besides Bonnet Creek!  It was perfect for our family!


----------



## chekhovgirl

Right now we have a reservation for vacation week in February.  I really want to go then instead of April because 1. it's sooner!  and 2. I'll need a break from the NE cold.  

My husband suggested going in April, but Easter and Patriots' Day (when we have school break here in MA) are literally right next to each other in 2014.  On the Vacation Upgrades site, that is listed as Value Season.  I'm wondering what the difference in price will be.  I can ask them for a price quote, but I'd like to have a reference point from others.  I would think these date would be in high demand.  

Thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

chekhovgirl said:


> Right now we have a reservation for vacation week in February.  I really want to go then instead of April because 1. it's sooner!  and 2. I'll need a break from the NE cold.
> 
> My husband suggested going in April, but Easter and Patriots' Day (when we have school break here in MA) are literally right next to each other in 2014.  On the Vacation Upgrades site, that is listed as Value Season.  I'm wondering what the difference in price will be.  I can ask them for a price quote, but I'd like to have a reference point from others.  I would think these date would be in high demand.
> 
> Thanks!


When shopping for Bonnet Creek, my advice is compare prices for certain reservations and don't concern yourself at all with the point totals.

Unlike DVC, there are multiple ways Wyndham timeshare owners can use to get discounts on the points needed to make a reservation.

In the end, if you go at a less popular time, like February, you will pay less than during a peak time.


----------



## DisneyFlash

We are planning a trip next Easter and plan to stay at BC.  We found Ken Price first and can rent a 2 BDRM Deluxe for $840/wk.  But then my wife found Vacation Strategy and we rent a 2 BDRM Deluxe (I assume probably potentially the exact same unit) for $625/wk.  I am not a dummy....that is $215 difference..that is a TS meal & a day's worth snacks for our family of 5 and still  maybe some left over.

We would love to hear from those that have rented thru Ken Price and/or VS.  Hopefully someone on here has rented from both and can give us some insight as to why we would pay the extra $200+ to go with Ken.  We would kinda feel bad  if we go with VS because Ken has been very helpful thus far (answered a few emails), but $215 is a lot of obey that would be well spent somewhere else.

So any info....better service with Ken?  Horror stories from VS?  

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Fundytrail

DisneyFlash said:


> We are planning a trip next Easter and plan to stay at BC.  We found Ken Price first and can rent a 2 BDRM Deluxe for $840/wk.  But then my wife found Vacation Strategy and we rent a 2 BDRM Deluxe (I assume probably potentially the exact same unit) for $625/wk.  I am not a dummy....that is $215 difference..that is a TS meal & a day's worth snacks for our family of 5 and still  maybe some left over.
> 
> We would love to hear from those that have rented thru Ken Price and/or VS.  Hopefully someone on here has rented from both and can give us some insight as to why we would pay the extra $200+ to go with Ken.  We would kinda feel bad  if we go with VS because Ken has been very helpful thus far (answered a few emails), but $215 is a lot of obey that would be well spent somewhere else.
> 
> So any info....better service with Ken?  Horror stories from VS?
> 
> Thanks for any help!



We just returned from WBC and we had booked through VS and the complete process was seamless, and would book with VS again in a heart beat. 

And yes VU quote was higher than VS quote.


----------



## Robbi

DisneyFlash said:


> We are planning a trip next Easter and plan to stay at BC.  We found Ken Price first and can rent a 2 BDRM Deluxe for $840/wk.  But then my wife found Vacation Strategy and we rent a 2 BDRM Deluxe (I assume probably potentially the exact same unit) for $625/wk.  I am not a dummy....that is $215 difference..that is a TS meal & a day's worth snacks for our family of 5 and still  maybe some left over.
> 
> We would love to hear from those that have rented thru Ken Price and/or VS.  Hopefully someone on here has rented from both and can give us some insight as to why we would pay the extra $200+ to go with Ken.  We would kinda feel bad  if we go with VS because Ken has been very helpful thus far (answered a few emails), but $215 is a lot of obey that would be well spent somewhere else.
> 
> So any info....better service with Ken?  Horror stories from VS?
> 
> Thanks for any help!



VS could not get us a room for our last trip and Ken could so we went with Ken and Denise. He and his wife are very sweet. They got us a great room with a fireworks view. I would more than likely go with Ken and Denise again even though they might be more expensive because I was extremely happy with their service.


----------



## Mouse House Mama

excitedfamof4 said:


> We just got back from our trip to Disney World and stayed a BC for a week.  We had a wonderful experience and booked through VS.  The front desk was very accommodating while trying to honor our prior requests.  We had a 2 bedroom deluxe on a high floor in Tower 5 with a firework view and it was perfect!!   While it would have been nice to have a lake view, we enjoyed looking out to Epcot everyday and seeing the fireworks at night when we were in our room.  Also, the lake view could have been loud when the pools were busy, so it was nice and peaceful on the balcony having an Epcot view.
> 
> We drove our own car and never used the shuttle.  We loved coming and going on our own schedule and not having to wait for the shuttle.  We also had our AAA parking pass which was wonderful at saving time when getting the parks.  You just had a quick walk to the gates or the TTC which saved time when park hopping.
> 
> The pools were wonderful!  Our favorite spot was the Lazy River behind the check in area.  It was less crowded which was nice!
> 
> The room was SUPER clean and the kitchen was stocked with pots,pans and dishes that looked brand new.
> 
> We also loved how you never had to leave the "bubble" of Disney World.  Once we figured out where everything was it was so easy to get around to the parks and DTD.  We only left the bubble twice to go to Walmart, which was a short drive.  It was nice not to have to get on I-4 after a long day walking the parks.
> 
> As I said, we just got back last night and are already booking another trip for December.  We will never stay anywhere else besides Bonnet Creek!  It was perfect for our family!


I am glad you had a great trip! Can you tell me how you got a AAA parking pass? I have a AAA membership but I don't know how to get the parking pass. Do I just call them and request it? Do I have to buy my park tickets from them? Thanks!


----------



## chekhovgirl

We are going to be at Disney with my parents, using their car, and my mom has handicapped plates.  Is the handicapped area closer than the Diamond parking area?



Mouse House Mama said:


> I am glad you had a great trip! Can you tell me how you got a AAA parking pass? I have a AAA membership but I don't know how to get the parking pass. Do I just call them and request it? Do I have to buy my park tickets from them? Thanks!


----------



## snappy

I have not used VS. I have booked through Ken and Denise 9-10 times, 4 times in a presidential.  I have always gotten the inside 60 day price. I like presidential units with specific views and layout (found out they vary), and Ken patiently finds them for me. For my upcoming trip he was not able to give the cheaper price due to full occupancy,  right up until 30 days prior  to arrival.  Tells me he was continuing to look to save me money  even though I had paid in full. I am not going to receive that type of service  anywhere else. 

I will continue  to book through Ken and Denise.


----------



## nifferearly

AAA diamond parking pass is available if you purchase your tickets through AAA.  The spots are next to the handicapped section.  If you have a handicapped person in your party, I would park in that area.  When we were at Disney the week after Easter, we were not allowed to park in the AAA section every day.  MK was blacked out on the pass that week, but the other parks were not.  The parking people told us it was too busy, though, at AK and HS and they weren't allowing it.  But the spots are great when you can use it!


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

DisneyFlash said:


> We are planning a trip next Easter and plan to stay at BC.  We found Ken Price first and can rent a 2 BDRM Deluxe for $840/wk.  But then my wife found Vacation Strategy and we rent a 2 BDRM Deluxe (I assume probably potentially the exact same unit) for $625/wk.  I am not a dummy....that is $215 difference..that is a TS meal & a day's worth snacks for our family of 5 and still  maybe some left over.
> 
> We would love to hear from those that have rented thru Ken Price and/or VS.  Hopefully someone on here has rented from both and can give us some insight as to why we would pay the extra $200+ to go with Ken.  We would kinda feel bad  if we go with VS because Ken has been very helpful thus far (answered a few emails), but $215 is a lot of obey that would be well spent somewhere else.
> 
> So any info....better service with Ken?  Horror stories from VS?
> 
> Thanks for any help!



Here is another vote for Vacation Strategy. We used them last year with zero issues and have booked again with them for this year (leave in 2 weeks). We priced every option I could find and did tons of research last year before booking because I was skeptical due to the low price. I have yet to hear one bad review of Vacation Strategy and will continue to use them in years to come.


----------



## Martijo

Just wondering....
I am hoping to book 4 nights the second week in July at BC in a 2BR.  VS has no availability for my dates, and I am holding out the 4 days to my 60 day window before I contact VU.  Anyone have any luck getting a room booked within 60 days for that busy time of year?  Hoping for a little reassurance that it will all work out while i wait 4 looonnngg days!


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

Martijo said:


> Just wondering....
> I am hoping to book 4 nights the second week in July at BC in a 2BR.  VS has no availability for my dates, and I am holding out the 4 days to my 60 day window before I contact VU.  Anyone have any luck getting a room booked within 60 days for that busy time of year?  Hoping for a little reassurance that it will all work out while i wait 4 looonnngg days!



Not the same dates but when we're going in June VS and VU were both booked. Farrell had availability during our dates but he never responded after I told him we were ready to book, so I found another renter on vrbo...Jeff Hudson. He's been incredible to work with!


----------



## ibob52

*
WIFI Only at Wyndham Bonnet Creek ... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I just returned from my vacation @ Wyndham Bonnet Creek (timeshare).

Sorry to say ... WiFi only 

The option for High Speed Internet connection (via phone or otherwise)
and bring your own router ... is no longer available. 

Informaion was given at Front Desk ... Main Building and Building 6

I can confirm this info is correct in Tower 4 and Tower 6 
.................................................. .............................................

By the way if you get an inferior suite location (own preference)
you can pay a housekeeping fee ($99.00) to move the next day ...
to a room location that may become available. 

Bell service will make the move for you ... no problem 
(if you have other plans for the day)

This option (room change) appears to be a semi standard request
and operates very smoothly within their system ... for a fee.

*


----------



## JessB320

Martijo said:


> Just wondering....
> I am hoping to book 4 nights the second week in July at BC in a 2BR.  VS has no availability for my dates, and I am holding out the 4 days to my 60 day window before I contact VU.  Anyone have any luck getting a room booked within 60 days for that busy time of year?  Hoping for a little reassurance that it will all work out while i wait 4 looonnngg days!



I looked on the Wyndham owner website and it looks like BC is booked solid for the second week of July. Your best bet may be to look on eBay, quite often you can find someone who has already booked specific dates and then auctions it off.


----------



## robinb

nifferearly said:


> AAA diamond parking pass is available if you purchase your tickets through AAA.  The spots are next to the handicapped section.  If you have a handicapped person in your party, I would park in that area.  When we were at Disney the week after Easter, we were not allowed to park in the AAA section every day.  MK was blacked out on the pass that week, but the other parks were not.  The parking people told us it was too busy, though, at AK and HS and they weren't allowing it.  But the spots are great when you can use it!


I also wanted to point out that you still need to pay to park with the AAA parking pass.  It just gets you closer to the gate.


----------



## FairyCC

I apologize if this has been asked before, but does BC offer fullsized baby cribs or only pack n plays? We can't go with the pnp or a "wait to see if it's available" scenario, we WILL need a crib when we get there (so if they don't have them, I will be renting one).... Thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

FairyCC said:


> I apologize if this has been asked before, but does BC offer fullsized baby cribs or only pack n plays? We can't go with the pnp or a "wait to see if it's available" scenario, we WILL need a crib when we get there (so if they don't have them, I will be renting one).... Thanks!



If that's the case,  I'd recommend going ahead and renting one.

  I'm honestly not sure what the crib/pack&play situation is at the resort,  but since it's a timeshare resort  and not a hotel,  i wouldn't expect a lot of extras like you might get at a regular full-service hotel.


----------



## Upatnoon

FairyCC said:


> I apologize if this has been asked before, but does BC offer fullsized baby cribs or only pack n plays? We can't go with the pnp or a "wait to see if it's available" scenario, we WILL need a crib when we get there (so if they don't have them, I will be renting one).... Thanks!


They have pack 'n' plays and they high chairs.

If you want a full crib, I would rent. I've stayed in a lot of Orlando hotels and never seen a full crib.


----------



## Rosebud123

DisneyFlash said:


> We are planning a trip next Easter and plan to stay at BC.  We found Ken Price first and can rent a 2 BDRM Deluxe for $840/wk.  But then my wife found Vacation Strategy and we rent a 2 BDRM Deluxe (I assume probably potentially the exact same unit) for $625/wk.  I am not a dummy....that is $215 difference..that is a TS meal & a day's worth snacks for our family of 5 and still  maybe some left over.
> 
> We would love to hear from those that have rented thru Ken Price and/or VS.  Hopefully someone on here has rented from both and can give us some insight as to why we would pay the extra $200+ to go with Ken.  We would kinda feel bad  if we go with VS because Ken has been very helpful thus far (answered a few emails), but $215 is a lot of obey that would be well spent somewhere else.
> 
> So any info....better service with Ken?  Horror stories from VS?
> 
> Thanks for any help!



I rented with Ken last year, and I just booked through him for Easter of next year. I know VS is usually cheaper, but Ken & Denise have been around for years and years and I've never heard one bad thing about them. They respond to emails ASAP, and I just really like feeling like they are 100% trustworthy. I know that more people use VS now and everything seems to work out, but I've read lots of posts about people not hearing back from emails, especially right before a trip. If you don't stress easily, VS is probably a good choice. To me, it wasn't worth the $150 (we're going for 10 nights) to be worried. I have total confidence that VU is still going to be around 11 months from now.


----------



## tammyroo

To ease any ongoing worries for anyone who has booked with VS
We are due to arrive late on Thurs, May 16 and I called the resort today to notify them of our very late arrival.  We were in the system and the front desk person made a note of our arrival time.
We haven't received any confirmation info from VS but they have obviously followed through with our reservation and I don't anticipate any issues.


----------



## chekhovgirl

What dates are you staying?  When I inquired about Easter, I was quoted $120/night.



DisneyFlash said:


> We are planning a trip next Easter and plan to stay at BC.  We found Ken Price first and can rent a 2 BDRM Deluxe for $840/wk.  But then my wife found Vacation Strategy and we rent a 2 BDRM Deluxe (I assume probably potentially the exact same unit) for $625/wk.  I am not a dummy....that is $215 difference..that is a TS meal & a day's worth snacks for our family of 5 and still  maybe some left over.
> 
> We would love to hear from those that have rented thru Ken Price and/or VS.  Hopefully someone on here has rented from both and can give us some insight as to why we would pay the extra $200+ to go with Ken.  We would kinda feel bad  if we go with VS because Ken has been very helpful thus far (answered a few emails), but $215 is a lot of obey that would be well spent somewhere else.
> 
> So any info....better service with Ken?  Horror stories from VS?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


----------



## DisneyFlash

chekhovgirl said:


> What dates are you staying?  When I inquired about Easter, I was quoted $120/night.



We are staying 4/18-4/25, so right at Easter. $840/wk translates into $120/night. 

Now if you were asking about VS prices then all I can say is the $625 was an online we received after inputting the dates mentioned above. 

After reading a bunch on this board and even corresponding with Ken about the difference we have decided overwhelmingly to book with Ken... Even though we will pay more. Peace of mind being one reason and Ken's professionalism and timeliness in his communication for another!

It really boils down to what each person is comfortable with and what factors in the most fir your decision making.... Kinda like "onsite vs. offsite".... What's important to ya?

We have our dates, we have our place and now just about 347 days or so til we arrive!  So, we are happy thus far. 

Good luck  on your decision!


----------



## chekhovgirl

Sorry, yes, I was referencing the VS price.  We have a reservation with them for February, but were thinking about Easter as well.  FWIW, so far our experience with VS has been good.  They gave us a quote via e-mail and somebody called us and left a direct extension number.  When I called with a few questions he said that I had been misquoted and I thought that it would be more, but it was slightly less, so that was good!  I feel comfortable booking with them.


----------



## DianaPrince

Im not sure this has been asked before,but, do they have any disney info tv channels here i.e. Stacy? Also,what are the pools like,as far as which ones are better for kids under like 10? Thanks


----------



## Mouse House Mama

Can anyone tell me if you have to pay the 14.99 to join redweek to contact owners? Thanks!


----------



## tammyroo

DianaPrince said:


> Im not sure this has been asked before,but, do they have any disney info tv channels here i.e. Stacy? Also,what are the pools like,as far as which ones are better for kids under like 10? Thanks



I am fairly sure I saw an earlier post that said Stacy is alive and well at WBC.


----------



## DianaPrince

tammyroo said:
			
		

> I am fairly sure I saw an earlier post that said Stacy is alive and well at WBC.



Very cool!  Gotta go through here agian and see if I can find that post. Thanks!


----------



## ibob52

tammyroo said:


> I am fairly sure I saw an earlier post that said Stacy is alive and well at WBC.



*Trust me ... Stacy is still there ... very much so  ...

@ WBC  TV network (as per visit May 2013)  *


----------



## KDsmommy

Yep, saw lots of Stacy last week at WBC!


----------



## DianaPrince

KDsmommy said:
			
		

> Yep, saw lots of Stacy last week at WBC!



Thats great! My boys just cant start thier disney days without watching her countdown! Thanks for the info.


----------



## ambiancetc

excitedfamof4 said:


> We just got back from our trip to Disney World and stayed a BC for a week.
> We drove our own car and never used the shuttle.  We loved coming and going on our own schedule and not having to wait for the shuttle.  We also had our AAA parking pass which was wonderful at saving time when getting the parks.  You just had a quick walk to the gates or the TTC which saved time when park hopping.
> 
> The pools were wonderful!  Our favorite spot was the Lazy River behind the check in area.  It was less crowded which was nice!
> 
> The room was SUPER clean and the kitchen was stocked with pots,pans and dishes that looked brand new.
> 
> We also loved how you never had to leave the "bubble" of Disney World.  Once we figured out where everything was it was so easy to get around to the parks and DTD.  We only left the bubble twice to go to Walmart, which was a short drive.  It was nice not to have to get on I-4 after a long day walking the parks.
> 
> As I said, we just got back last night and are already booking another trip for December.  We will never stay anywhere else besides Bonnet Creek!  It was perfect for our family!



Ha! I could have (almost) written this! We checked out the 4th after a glorious 2 week stay. When we first checked in they had us in a first floor room in tower 6 overlooking the pool. I asked if something else was available because while the location would be great for the kids and our son's mobility issues the noise would be a major problem. We ended up tower 4 12th floor, lake view. It was awesome! Loved being so high up. We could see ToT, Everest, AoA, etc and while waiting for the elevator (which was never more than 2 minutes) could see the Epcot ball. We LOVED staying in the bubble. Everything was so easy to get to, the pools were great. The staff were AMAZING with helping us in the deliveries, exchanges etc of multiple shipments to and from places for our son's medical needs. Can't wait to go back in September! Can't imagine not having that kind of space for our party of 6 anymore!


----------



## chekhovgirl

About how long do we need to allow door to door to each park.  More specifically, how much time between when we leave BC (driving) until we are past the turnstiles?  My parents have handicapped plates, so that might take a few minutes off of parking?  Is handicapped parking better than the AAA Diamond parking?

I ask this especially because I was just reading someone's blog about their recent Disney trip and they said that it took them 45 minutes to actually get in to the park because they were actually at Disneyland and they are now taking pictures of every guest as they enter the park and often the pictures didn't "take" the first time, which caused lines to move very slowly.  Are they now doing anything like this at WDW?


----------



## The Original~Mad4mky

I just booked BC for a week (Nov1-8, 2013). This is our first time staying off Disney property...so I was a bit leery. It's been good reading everyone's posts & tips on the property. 
We are Wyndham VIP members-- and figured we might as well use our points-- vs spending big $$ on Coronado Springs or Wilderness Lodge as we usually do( we bought at Dolphin's Cove @ Disneyland--as we live in Northern California).
It was interesting to read about the AAA parking passes. I had never heard of those. You don't get that "perk" on your AAA passes in California. We are Premiere pass holders, and use a handicap placard for my daughter with special needs, so wouldn't use the AAA parking pass---- but what a great tip to pass on for my fellow travelers from California. 

Thank you for all of the tips & advice-- I am going to keep reading as our trip calendar clocks down.


----------



## westcoastgal

DisneyFlash said:


> We are planning a trip next Easter and plan to stay at BC.  We found Ken Price first and can rent a 2 BDRM Deluxe for $840/wk.  But then my wife found Vacation Strategy and we rent a 2 BDRM Deluxe (I assume probably potentially the exact same unit) for $625/wk.  I am not a dummy....that is $215 difference..that is a TS meal & a day's worth snacks for our family of 5 and still  maybe some left over.
> 
> We would love to hear from those that have rented thru Ken Price and/or VS.  Hopefully someone on here has rented from both and can give us some insight as to why we would pay the extra $200+ to go with Ken.  We would kinda feel bad  if we go with VS because Ken has been very helpful thus far (answered a few emails), but $215 is a lot of obey that would be well spent somewhere else.
> 
> So any info....better service with Ken?  Horror stories from VS?
> 
> Thanks for any help!




I know there have been votes on here for VS and in the end it all worked out ok but here is the main difference and reason for lower price. Once Ken makes your reservation, it is guaranteed, that's it. VS drops your res at 60 days and "fishes" and puts together multiple owner points to book your room. That's why you're not confirmed in advance. Now, they say they have a system but it is always possibly in high season that there are no available units at the 60 day and under point and they will refund your deposit but then you're rebooking.
It is totally up to you what risk you'd like to take and when you are going.


----------



## Calirya

The Original~Mad4mky said:


> I just booked BC for a week (Nov1-8, 2013). This is our first time staying off Disney property...so I was a bit leery. It's been good reading everyone's posts & tips on the property.
> We are Wyndham VIP members--



We'll be there Nov 3-10. 
Since you're VIP, you can make a room request! Lucky You!!


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

westcoastgal said:


> I know there have been votes on here for VS and in the end it all worked out ok but here is the main difference and reason for lower price. Once Ken makes your reservation, it is guaranteed, that's it. VS drops your res at 60 days and "fishes" and puts together multiple owner points to book your room. That's why you're not confirmed in advance. Now, they say they have a system but it is always possibly in high season that there are no available units at the 60 day and under point and they will refund your deposit but then you're rebooking.
> It is totally up to you what risk you'd like to take and when you are going.


We have used VS in the past and again in 2 weeks. I have read hundreds of comments and threads about VS. Not once have I heard of anyone not having a reservation when they arrived. I would think it would be all over the boards if that ever happened. I dont care how they secure my reservation. As long as I have a room and can save $$ then its a no brainer. Until someone proves otherwise I will continue to use VS and recommend them to everyone looking to book at WBC. Last year and this year I have called WBC to confirm my reservation and have had zero issues. Speculate all you want but an extra $400 savings and a great reputation will get my vote every time


----------



## Arkum

We got in Saturday night.  We booked through VS.  when we checked in, they said they were at full capacity and due to this, we would be moved to another room the next day.  It really didn't make much sense unless an owner had requested the room we were first placed in.  Anyhow, we had to leave all luggage by the dining room table and they moved us to another room in tower 3 which was a much nicer view than what we had in tower 4.  They were supposed to do this while we were at the parks.  When we returned for an afternoon break around 2:30, our luggage and food was not in the room.  We went to the lobby and there was a sense of panic as they weren't sure what had happened to it.  (They placed it in storage.)  it took at least another 45 min to an hour to get our luggage.  Definitely not a smooth check in for us.  The room, however, is really roomy and its wonderful to have the space.


----------



## delilah18

Ok couple quick questions thinking of booking here for October so from what I gather parking is free at this resort but you pay to park at disney
We have are own car so we won't need the shuttle 
Also to book through ken price? Do you get a confirmation number through him and what is the cancellation policy through him?
If I book directly through Wyndham I will pay more?
Is this all correct ?
And I don't get housekeeping at all?
Thanks


----------



## mjohnson96

delilah18 said:


> Ok couple quick questions thinking of booking here for October so from what I gather parking is free at this resort but you pay to park at disney
> We have are own car so we won't need the shuttle
> Also to book through ken price? Do you get a confirmation number through him and what is the cancellation policy through him?
> If I book directly through Wyndham I will pay more?
> Is this all correct ?
> And I don't get housekeeping at all?
> Thanks



Your pretty good, if I remember right Ken's cancellation policy is 30 days out. We have used him for all if our stays so far and he has been wonderful to work with.  

He sends me a confirmation from Wyndham in my name.  

We usually bring a car as well, makes it easier to come and go as we please.  We usually do the same even if staying onsite too.


----------



## mjohnson96

Arkum said:


> We got in Saturday night.  We booked through VS.  when we checked in, they said they were at full capacity and due to this, we would be moved to another room the next day.  It really didn't make much sense unless an owner had requested the room we were first placed in.  Anyhow, we had to leave all luggage by the dining room table and they moved us to another room in tower 3 which was a much nicer view than what we had in tower 4.  They were supposed to do this while we were at the parks.  When we returned for an afternoon break around 2:30, our luggage and food was not in the room.  We went to the lobby and there was a sense of panic as they weren't sure what had happened to it.  (They placed it in storage.)  it took at least another 45 min to an hour to get our luggage.  Definitely not a smooth check in for us.  The room, however, is really roomy and its wonderful to have the space.



Sounds like they had to book you as a split stay to get l your nights.


----------



## DisneyFlash

delilah18 said:


> Ok couple quick questions thinking of booking here for October so from what I gather parking is free at this resort but you pay to park at disney
> We have are own car so we won't need the shuttle
> Also to book through ken price? Do you get a confirmation number through him and what is the cancellation policy through him?
> If I book directly through Wyndham I will pay more?
> Is this all correct ?
> And I don't get housekeeping at all?
> Thanks



Yes..you get a confirmation # with Ken.  Initially the confirmation # is in his name and he shares that with you...it is on the rental agreement.  Once you sign the agreement and return it with your deposit, then you are set and no chance your resizes will go away (unless you cancel).  You cancel at any time as long the ressie is still in his name and expect a full refund...as PP said I believe this up until you are inside of 30 days til your arrival.  At that point if you would cancel you will forfeit $99.  Ken will send you a letter from WBC with the confirmation # and YOUR NAME on the ressie at that 30 day point.  At about 14 days to 10 days out he will make any request you may have since he is a VIP owner.

Yes you will pay more if going thru Wyndham directly.

Also, as another PP mentioned.....my understanding is also that VS takes your deposit, then at the 60 day mark they "go looking" for a better deal and pool points together to give a better price.  We reasoned that "_*since we have never seen or heard of anyone not getting into their ressie, then all must be well.  We too assumed it would be all over the boards."[But since we will be traveling at a high time, then we did not want to take the chance.  We went with Ken. Really liked his response when I asked him about the price difference. I felt he deserved a chance to respond and we deserved a chance to make an informed on decision.  We are comfortable with going with Ken and others are comfortable with VS.  

Hope this helps!


*[/B]_


----------



## Senator Tressel

chekhovgirl said:


> About how long do we need to allow door to door to each park.  More specifically, how much time between when we leave BC (driving) until we are past the turnstiles?  My parents have handicapped plates, so that might take a few minutes off of parking?  Is handicapped parking better than the AAA Diamond parking?
> 
> I ask this especially because I was just reading someone's blog about their recent Disney trip and they said that it took them 45 minutes to actually get in to the park because they were actually at Disneyland and they are now taking pictures of every guest as they enter the park and often the pictures didn't "take" the first time, which caused lines to move very slowly.  Are they now doing anything like this at WDW?


No, they're doing nothing like it in Florida.

Hollywood Studios, about 15 minutes (five minute drive or less). 

Epcot is maybe 20 minutes (ten minute drive). 

Animal Kingdom 25 minutes (15 minute drive).

Magic Kingdom 45 minutes (ten minute drive).


----------



## carlbarry

Senator Tressel said:


> No, they're doing nothing like it in Florida.
> 
> Hollywood Studios, about 15 minutes (five minute drive or less).
> 
> Epcot is maybe 20 minutes (ten minute drive).
> 
> Animal Kingdom 25 minutes (15 minute drive).
> 
> Magic Kingdom 45 minutes (ten minute drive).



But don't forget something that newbies usually don't realize: the trip to the Magic Kingdom is to the parking lot.  Once there, you have the added time of taking the boat or monorail.


----------



## chekhovgirl

Senator Tressel said:


> No, they're doing nothing like it in Florida.
> 
> Hollywood Studios, about 15 minutes (five minute drive or less).
> 
> Epcot is maybe 20 minutes (ten minute drive).
> 
> Animal Kingdom 25 minutes (15 minute drive).
> 
> Magic Kingdom 45 minutes (ten minute drive).



Thanks so much, this is very helpful!


----------



## Robbi

carlbarry said:


> But don't forget something that newbies usually don't realize: the trip to the Magic Kingdom is to the parking lot.  Once there, you have the added time of taking the boat or monorail.



On Magic Kingdom days, it's quicker to take a taxi to Bay Lake Towers and walk
to the park.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Robbi said:


> On Magic Kingdom days, it's quicker to take a taxi to Bay Lake Towers and walk
> to the park.



Actually, you can drive to Contemporary and valet park for $18- in/out as often as you like.


----------



## Robbi

ProudMommyof2 said:


> Actually, you can drive to Contemporary and valet park for $18- in/out as often as you like.




Thanks for this information!


----------



## Protaras76

Hi does anyone know how much housekeeping fees are for an RCI exchange for a 2 bed? Also what you actually get for your money?  Thanks


----------



## Protaras76

suffieldhockeymom said:


> Sorry it isn't a little clearer



Thanks for that )))))


----------



## Cynt

ProudMommyof2 said:


> Actually, you can drive to Contemporary and valet park for $18- in/out as often as you like.



Really?  I think I would much rather do this than park at TTC and ride monorail/boat to MK. I think that walk is like 10-15 minutes if memory serves me correctly or we can catch the monorail from Contemporary over to MK. Hmm something to think about.


----------



## Protaras76

ibob52 said:


> WIFI Only at Wyndham Bonnet Creek ...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I just returned from my vacation @ Wyndham Bonnet Creek (timeshare).
> 
> Sorry to say ... WiFi only
> 
> The option for High Speed Internet connection (via phone or otherwise)
> and bring your own router ... is no longer available.
> 
> Informaion was given at Front Desk ... Main Building and Building 6
> 
> I can confirm this info is correct in Tower 4 and Tower 6
> .................................................. .............................................
> 
> By the way if you get an inferior suite location (own preference)
> you can pay a housekeeping fee ($99.00) to move the next day ...
> to a room location that may become available.
> 
> Bell service will make the move for you ... no problem
> (if you have other plans for the day)
> 
> This option (room change) appears to be a semi standard request
> and operates very smoothly within their system ... for a fee.



Oh no  was planning on bringing my own router to FaceTime/Skype my parents can't see wifi been much cope for either of these!!


----------



## Calirya

carlbarry said:


> But don't forget something that newbies usually don't realize: the trip to the Magic Kingdom is to the parking lot.  Once there, you have the added time of taking the boat or monorail.



Huh? You have to take the monorail into the park? Only been there once and it was almost 12 years ago. Could someone explain please? We have CRT at 8:30AM and I dont want to be late.


----------



## Protaras76

Calirya said:


> Huh? You have to take the monorail into the park? Only been there once and it was almost 12 years ago. Could someone explain please? We have CRT at 8:30AM and I dont want to be late.



When I was there 3 yrs ago the parking lot is a long way from the park itself and you have to get a monorail or paddle boat the the entrance of the park it can take a while depending on crowds and whether you have just missed 1. If I remember rightly (as we didnt drive last time) you also have to get a bus from your car to the monorail/boat but I do stand corrected on that


----------



## DianaPrince

Calirya said:
			
		

> Huh? You have to take the monorail into the park? Only been there once and it was almost 12 years ago. Could someone explain please? We have CRT at 8:30AM and I dont want to be late.



If you are not staying at a disney resort (or dining at contemporary where you can walk to MK or gf and poly and wl have a resort boat launch) then you park at magic kingdom parking lot. From the lot a tram will take you to your choice of ferry boat or express monorail to MK. Those are your only options to get to the MK gates. Sometimes if you arrive early enough you can park in the MK lot thats close to the monorail/ferry where you just walk a short way no tram needed.


----------



## cinderellamom123

We are going for two weeks in August.  The person I am renting from has offered to upgrade us for one week to a two bedroom presidential (from a reg 2 bedroom).  Is it worth the move in your opinion?  Any advice you guys can give me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Calirya

Protaras76 said:


> When I was there 3 yrs ago the parking lot is a long way from the park itself and you have to get a monorail or paddle boat the the entrance of the park it can take a while depending on crowds and whether you have just missed 1. If I remember rightly (as we didnt drive last time) you also have to get a bus from your car to the monorail/boat but I do stand corrected on that





DianaPrince said:


> If you are not staying at a disney resort (or dining at contemporary where you can walk to MK or gf and poly and wl have a resort boat launch) then you park at magic kingdom parking lot. From the lot a tram will take you to your choice of ferry boat or express monorail to MK. Those are your only options to get to the MK gates. Sometimes if you arrive early enough you can park in the MK lot thats close to the monorail/ferry where you just walk a short way no tram needed.






Wow I really dont remember getting on the monorail or ferry. Of course that was 12 years ago. We had stayed at the Hilton and we just went to whatever park the shuttle was taking us to. I remember that sometimes we got in the park early. 

So question is- if we drive the rental car and have my DD and her stroller with CRT at 8:30, what would you think would be a good estimate of time to leave WBC?   It would be on Tuesday Nov 5th
Might as well sleep in the parking lot the night before.


----------



## DCTooTall

Calirya said:


> Wow I really dont remember getting on the monorail or ferry. Of course that was 12 years ago. We had stayed at the Hilton and we just went to whatever park the shuttle was taking us to. I remember that sometimes we got in the park early.
> 
> So question is- if we drive the rental car and have my DD and her stroller with CRT at 8:30, what would you think would be a good estimate of time to leave WBC?   It would be on Tuesday Nov 5th
> Might as well sleep in the parking lot the night before.



I'd say shoot for a 7:15/7:30 departure from WBC.

  It won't take you long to get to the MK parking lot from the resort (I prefer the shorter driving route that has you get on EPCOT CENTER Drive [a right at the light] than the longer route most people seem to choose that has you make a left at the light and go past MGM and the EPCOT Resort area [thru multiple lights] to get on World Drive).     You'll want to take the Ferry across that early (Monorail isn't always running first thing,   and the ferry moves more people faster and would allow your DD to stay seated in the stroller).

Generally I'd say at MOST it would take around 45min to get from the resort, park, and and across the 7 seas lagoon to the park gates.     Also,    Arriving that early you may be close enough to the front of the  parking area that you can walk from your car to the park transportation instead of having to get on the parking lot tram.


----------



## chekhovgirl

Thanks for all the MK parking info!


----------



## ibob52

Protaras76 said:


> Oh no  was planning on bringing my own router to FaceTime/Skype my parents can't see wifi been much cope for either of these!!



*
The *girls* were able to *Skype* with WBC WiFi ... several times throughout the week.

Although ... IIRC ... the reception was better on the Balcolny (for Skype)

with a Laptop ... Tower 4 (facing the pool) ... YMMV

 *


----------



## chekhovgirl

ProudMommyof2 said:


> Actually, you can drive to Contemporary and valet park for $18- in/out as often as you like.



It says here that valet is free for people with handicapped plates, which my parents have.  Does that mean that we could park at the Contemporary for free and walk to the park? 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/parking.htm


----------



## kat3668

chekhovgirl said:


> It says here that valet is free for people with handicapped plates, which my parents have.  Does that mean that we could park at the Contemporary for free and walk to the park?
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/parking.htm



Yes If you are staying at the resort....They require a room key.


----------



## chekhovgirl

No, we won't be staying there.  You have to be a guest to valet?

I wouldn't mind paying for it, if that's kosher for guests who aren't staying there.  We may do a meal there on a MK day, so we'd park there eat, go to park, and come back at the end of the day.  Is that okay?


----------



## Protaras76

ibob52 said:


> The *girls* were able to *Skype* several times throughout the week.
> 
> Although ... IIRC ... the reception was better on the Balcolny (for Skype)
> 
> with a Laptop ... Tower 4 (facing the pool) ... YMMV



That's brill thanks can't be out of proper contact with my parents for a whole 2 weeks lol


----------



## A262977

I have searched many times...can someone please tell me if Bonnet Creek has a resort fee I.e. the Nick hotel is $30 a day.


----------



## DCTooTall

A262977 said:


> I have searched many times...can someone please tell me if Bonnet Creek has a resort fee I.e. the Nick hotel is $30 a day.



The timeshare resort.... No.   There is however a $5 per person per day (Roundtrip) fee to use the park shuttle.

The Wyndham Grande hotel,     Yes.   I BELIEVE I remember the Resort fee being $12-$16/day.   I forget the exact amount,  and it was also last year that I last remembered someone providing any details on it.  There is also a daily parking charge (self or valet)

The Hilton Bonnett Creek and the Waldorf Astoria hotels across from the Wyndham properties also charge for parking and a daily resort fee,   but I'm not familiar with their current rates either.


----------



## ohionola

Does anyone know if infants (less than 2) have to pay for the shuttle.


----------



## jenny_nichole

Hi all,

We discovered WBC last year when we stayed for 12 nights in May and absolutely loved it.  (Thanks for the tip disboards!) We went last minute and combined 2 fantastic deals on ebay. (5N in 3BR presidential and 7N in 3BR deluxe)

We are planning a trip to Orlando from 11/6-13/2013. (I am running the Wine & Dine Half Marathon! )  

Here's my dilemma:
I have a quote from VS for $625 2BR deluxe or $899 2 BR presidential for the week.  Should I hold out until the last minute in hopes of getting a better deal through ebay?   Or is this a pretty decent price from this time of year and would it be worth the peace of mind having our room booked?

Still debating whether to go deluxe or presidential too...loved them both...really liked Tower 6, but wonder if we would like to experience a different tower too.

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## jenny_nichole

Another question:

I've read on here that you can no longer make room requests ahead of time.  But can you try to arrive early and request a tower/view upon check-in?

 Jennifer


----------



## Calirya

DCTooTall said:


> I'd say shoot for a 7:15/7:30 departure from WBC.
> 
> It won't take you long to get to the MK parking lot from the resort (I prefer the shorter driving route that has you get on EPCOT CENTER Drive [a right at the light] than the longer route most people seem to choose that has you make a left at the light and go past MGM and the EPCOT Resort area [thru multiple lights] to get on World Drive).     You'll want to take the Ferry across that early (Monorail isn't always running first thing,   and the ferry moves more people faster and would allow your DD to stay seated in the stroller).
> 
> Generally I'd say at MOST it would take around 45min to get from the resort, park, and and across the 7 seas lagoon to the park gates.     Also,    Arriving that early you may be close enough to the front of the  parking area that you can walk from your car to the park transportation instead of having to get on the parking lot tram.




Thank you!


----------



## Calirya

jenny_nichole said:


> Another question:
> 
> I've read on here that you can no longer make room requests ahead of time.  But can you try to arrive early and request a tower/view upon check-in?
> 
> Jennifer



I called and asked this. I was told it just depends what is available at the time. We're due to arrive in early and was told it just depends. The woman I talked to AT the resort wasnt a big help. Just kept saying thats the new policy and there are no exceptions. By the end of the call I was like whatever!


----------



## cinderellamom123

jenny_nichole said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We discovered WBC last year when we stayed for 12 nights in May and absolutely loved it.  (Thanks for the tip disboards!) We went last minute and combined 2 fantastic deals on ebay. (5N in 3BR presidential and 7N in 3BR deluxe)
> 
> We are planning a trip to Orlando from 11/6-13/2013. (I am running the Wine & Dine Half Marathon! )
> 
> Here's my dilemma:
> I have a quote from VS for $625 2BR deluxe or $899 2 BR presidential for the week.  Should I hold out until the last minute in hopes of getting a better deal through ebay?   Or is this a pretty decent price from this time of year and would it be worth the peace of mind having our room booked?
> 
> Still debating whether to go deluxe or presidential too...loved them both...really liked Tower 6, but wonder if we would like to experience a different tower too.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jennifer



Hey Jennifer, I have to ask you.  We are staying 2 weeks.  One of the weeks we have the option for a free upgrade from a 2br deluxe to a 2 bedroom presidential. Did you feel that it would be worth it for the free upgrade to move in mid stay.  I know it will be a pain.  Is the difference in the room worth the move in your opinion?


----------



## jenny_nichole

cinderellamom123 said:


> Hey Jennifer, I have to ask you.  We are staying 2 weeks.  One of the weeks we have the option for a free upgrade from a 2br deluxe to a 2 bedroom presidential. Did you feel that it would be worth it for the free upgrade to move in mid stay.  I know it will be a pain.  Is the difference in the room worth the move in your opinion?



Hmmm....packing is a pain, but I think I would go for it. The presidentials are really nice.  You would be trading some precious vacation time to pack/unpack for a really nice room in a great location(tower 6).  If you don't want to interrupt your day or park time though, you may want to stick with the deluxe room, which is still really nice.

HTH-Jennifer


----------



## nifferearly

I want to report on a good customer service experience with Vacation Strategy.  My cousin and her family are going to WDW 5/11-5/18.  Several months ago, we checked on availability on both 2 and 3 bedroom condos at BC through VS.  I contacted them to book a 3 BR and there was confusion on the part of their rep (Fabian) and he confirmed availablity for a 2BR.  Then he changed it to a 3BR Presidential but the last night wasn't available.  While I was trying to email him to get this resolved, he called my cousin directly and pressured her into booking the 6 night reservation in a Presidential (so more money for 1 less night than originally quoted).  I contacted the owner, Humaira, and she read our emails and agreed that there was confusion and apologized if Fabian pressured my cousin.  She offered to guarantee me 6 nights in a 3BR Deluxe (possibly a Pres) and would get them in either a 2BR or 3BR for the last night at the original price quoted.  I decided not to argue that we'd be overpaying if that last night ended up in a 2BR since they already got a great price ($799) and I'd rather have them move within the resort than check into a separate hotel entirely for the last night.

About 2 weeks ago, I called BC and confirmed the reservation.  They had her in a 3BR Pres but only for 6 nights.  I contacted Fabian and he immediately replied that she would definitely have a 2BR but they were trying to still get a 3BR for the entire week and would book the last night in her name today.  After being slightly stressed about this for the last two weeks, I'm happy to report that BC just confirmed 7 nights in a 3BR Presidential 

After a rocky start, I would definitely book with VS again and will recommend them to others.  The owner was very concerned about me having a positive experience and I really appreciate their extra effort to get my family in the same unit all week.


----------



## Protaras76

ohionola said:


> Does anyone know if infants (less than 2) have to pay for the shuttle.



According to their website under 3's are free


----------



## Protaras76

ohionola said:


> Does anyone know if infants (less than 2) have to pay for the shuttle.



According to their website under 3's are free


----------



## lolobug

Protaras76 said:


> According to their website under 3's are free



Can anyone comment on their experience with the shuttle service?


----------



## ohionola

We used it in February before the charge. We found it wasn't as crazy as the Disney buses but crowded at times. Times were good but last bus from the parks was sometimes before the park closed.


----------



## cruisinpan567

We are ready to book at Bonnet Creek. Can someone compare Ken Price vs. Vacation Strategy?
 Thanks


----------



## chekhovgirl

cruisinpan567 said:


> We are ready to book at Bonnet Creek. Can someone compare Ken Price vs. Vacation Strategy?
> Thanks



If you read back a couple of pages, people have recently been posting their experience with the two.  We have reserved with VS because it was quoted $220 less than the quote we received from Ken and we're already going at an expensive time, so I'll save what I can get!  I've talked to VS on the phone and they were very helpful and prompt.  I don't anticipate a problem, but this is our first time booking/staying at BC.


----------



## tammyroo

We are headed to WBC this week and I have one question...

Do the coffee pots take basket style filters or cone style?


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

tammyroo said:


> We are headed to WBC this week and I have one question...
> 
> Do the coffee pots take basket style filters or cone style?



The filters are cone style


----------



## Travellerman

Hi, am planning another trip to Disney and will be in a 1 bedroom at WBC.  I've stayed before, but was in a 2 bedroom unit.  Does the 1 bedroom unit have a jacuzzi type tub.


----------



## carlbarry

Travellerman said:


> Hi, am planning another trip to Disney and will be in a 1 bedroom at WBC.  I've stayed before, but was in a 2 bedroom unit.  Does the 1 bedroom unit have a jacuzzi type tub.



Yes!  It is in a room between the bathroom and the bedroom, and has the Jacuzzi and a sink.


----------



## 4mykidz127

Martijo said:


> Just wondering....
> I am hoping to book 4 nights the second week in July at BC in a 2BR.  VS has no availability for my dates, and I am holding out the 4 days to my 60 day window before I contact VU.  Anyone have any luck getting a room booked within 60 days for that busy time of year?  Hoping for a little reassurance that it will all work out while i wait 4 looonnngg days!



We are booked thru VS the 4th thru the 12th.  We booked back in Jan and my sister just checked with Ken to get the 60 day out rate and was told that he was all booked up thru July.  He did have the last week in June available.


----------



## disneyfreak7

SYDCOLEMOM said:


> The filters are cone style



are the filters and coffee provided in a 2 bdr for entire stay?


----------



## cinderellamom123

disneyfreak7 said:


> are the filters and coffee provided in a 2 bdr for entire stay?



They give you a supply for a day or two but not for the whole length of your stay


----------



## cinderellamom123

cruisinpan567 said:


> We are ready to book at Bonnet Creek. Can someone compare Ken Price vs. Vacation Strategy?
> Thanks



Rates differ for various reasons.  I have never rented from vacation strategy but I have heard good things.  This will be my 6th rental from Ken price and unless there was a crazy difference, I will always go with him.  I don't even worry about anything.  For me, even if the difference was a couple hundred bucks I would still use them just for the convenience, and customer service.  THe only way to find out if to call and ask for a quote.  He will get right back to youl


----------



## SurpriseTrip

I am looking to surprise my family with a trip in late February (the week after President's Day/Week) as it will be school vacation week in New Hampshire and we might be able to catch a spring training game if we're lucky. Our APs also won't have expired by this point and it would be nice to get in one last trip before they do.

We generally stay on site but we might want to take a trip over to Universal and staying at any of the Disney hotels requires two rooms to squeeze everyone in. Since people seem to like Wyndham Bonnet Creek so much, I thought I would look into it and rent a minivan to drive everyone around.

I got a quote for a 2BR from VS for about $162 a night and a 3BR for about $222 a night. I see that if I wait until the 60 day booking window with vacationupgrades.com that I might be able to get the 2BR for $120 a night, it just makes me nervous to wait that long before reserving accommodations. Booking now with them would put me in at a rate of $200 a night. So it's possible that vacationupgrades could save me about $40 a night or be more expensive by $40 a night depending on availability at the 60 day window

When booking with VS, I can lock in the reservation with a deposit of $300 and they want the difference about 2-4 weeks before check in from what I've read. How does booking with vacationupgrades work? 

Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## cinderellamom123

SurpriseTrip said:


> I am looking to surprise my family with a trip in late February (the week after President's Day/Week) as it will be school vacation week in New Hampshire and we might be able to catch a spring training game if we're lucky. Our APs also won't have expired by this point and it would be nice to get in one last trip before they do.
> 
> We generally stay on site but we might want to take a trip over to Universal and staying at any of the Disney hotels requires two rooms to squeeze everyone in. Since people seem to like Wyndham Bonnet Creek so much, I thought I would look into it and rent a minivan to drive everyone around.
> 
> I got a quote for a 2BR from VS for about $162 a night and a 3BR for about $222 a night. I see that if I wait until the 60 day booking window with vacationupgrades.com that I might be able to get the 2BR for $120 a night, it just makes me nervous to wait that long before reserving accommodations. Booking now with them would put me in at a rate of $200 a night. So it's possible that vacationupgrades could save me about $40 a night or be more expensive by $40 a night depending on availability at the 60 day window
> 
> When booking with VS, I can lock in the reservation with a deposit of $300 and they want the difference about 2-4 weeks before check in from what I've read. How does booking with vacationupgrades work?
> 
> Thanks for any help in advance!



With Ken at Vacation upgrades, you can book at the regualar rate and then if he can rebook you at the 60 day mark he lowers your price.  He works very hard to rebook.  I would tell him when you want to go and see what he thinks he can do.  He has an excellent sense of the possibility of being able to rebook.  This is my 4th trip thru him.  All three times (January/February/August and he was able to rebook)  However, BC is getting very popular!


----------



## Shallow Pockets

Has anyone heard of Vacation Strategies Membership "Club"? VS seems to have a separate membership club that allows access to some of the Disney Vacation Club resorts for really really cheap. I got an ad in my Facebook feed from them yesterday, and now I am very interested. 

They post new deals on Mondays, and it appears the Disney resorts are not there this week. Just as an example, they had the Wilderness 1 bedroom for 7 nights at around $980. Animal Kingdom Lodge 1 BR was closer to $1300 for 7 nights in July. Before I bother calling, I wanted to know if anyone else is seeing this. There is no pricing on their site. 

Here is a link to their club site:

vacationstrategyclub.com


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Shallow Pockets said:


> Has anyone heard of Vacation Strategies Membership "Club"? VS seems to have a separate membership club that allows access to some of the Disney Vacation Club resorts for really really cheap. I got an ad in my Facebook feed from them yesterday, and now I am very interested.
> 
> They post new deals on Mondays, and it appears the Disney resorts are not there this week. Just as an example, they had the Wilderness 1 bedroom for 7 nights at around $980. Animal Kingdom Lodge 1 BR was closer to $1300 for 7 nights in July. Before I bother calling, I wanted to know if anyone else is seeing this. There is no pricing on their site.
> 
> Here is a link to their club site:
> 
> vacationstrategyclub.com


I got an email last week from VS with the link. THe prices were crazy good but I couldn't take advantage of any.


----------



## disneyfreak7

disneyfreak7 said:


> are the filters and coffee provided in a 2 bdr for entire stay?



We do not have cone filter coffee pot at home. I hope I can find a small package of cone filters at store.


----------



## disneyfreak7

Tower 6 was highly recommended to me. We are booked in a 2 bdr standard. Does Tower 6 have these units high floor, firework view? Or are there only presidential units above floor 10?


----------



## OasterP

ProudMommyof2 said:


> I got an email last week from VS with the link. THe prices were crazy good but I couldn't take advantage of any.



Oops I meant to double quote, but this will do.  I also got the email and they did look great.  They were somewhat last minute deals I believe?  I didn't look that closely b/c I'm not able to just book something last minute but I wish I could!


----------



## OasterP

disneyfreak7 said:


> We do not have cone filter coffee pot at home. I hope I can find a small package of cone filters at store.



I'm with you - I honestly didn't even know something like that existed!  I'm sure you will be able to pick some up at the local stores.  I know that there are a few nearby.


----------



## nifferearly

OasterP said:


> Oops I meant to double quote, but this will do.  I also got the email and they did look great.  They were somewhat last minute deals I believe?  I didn't look that closely b/c I'm not able to just book something last minute but I wish I could!



If anyone knows the price, please post!  There were good deals, unless it's several hundred to "join" their club.


----------



## DCTooTall

Travellerman said:


> Hi, am planning another trip to Disney and will be in a 1 bedroom at WBC.  I've stayed before, but was in a 2 bedroom unit.  Does the 1 bedroom unit have a jacuzzi type tub.



 Since you've stayed in a 2bdrm,   The 1bdrm should be pretty easy for you to mentally picture since the layout is virtually identical.   

to 'turn' a 2bdrm unit into the 1bdrm,   First you would put a wall by the main entrance door to the unit which would completely remove the mini-hall which contains the 2nd bdrm and bathroom,   and the washer/dryer closet.

Then you will add a door to the wall "behind/next" to the kitchen Table that creates a 2nd door into the master bathroom (the Toilet/shower/sink part of the bathroom).    Next to this door on the dining room side is where the Washer/Dryer closet has been added.

 Outside of the deletion of the 2nd bedroom hallway and the addition of the 2nd door to the bathroom from the common area,  The layout between a 1bdrm and 2bdrm unit are exactly the same.



disneyfreak7 said:


> Tower 6 was highly recommended to me. We are booked in a 2 bdr standard. Does Tower 6 have these units high floor, firework view? Or are there only presidential units above floor 10?



Sorry,  Tower 6 floor 10 and above are exclusively Presidential style units.

Because of the building location and orentiation,   i don't believe it's possible to have a deluxe room w/ a fireworks view within this building.


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

We are staying in my aunts timeshare at Wyndham bonnet creek June 2-9. We have a 3 bedroom deluxe. We going with another family. We are excited! I've heard many nice things about the resort!!


----------



## cruisinpan567

We are going to Disney the last week in August. Got two quotes for Bonnet Creek. One from Ken Price and one from VS. Pros and coins please. I am leaning towards Ken Price. PLEASE HELP!
Thanks


----------



## cruisinpan567

cruisinpan567 said:
			
		

> We are going to Disney the last week in August. Got two quotes for Bonnet Creek. One from Ken Price and one from VS. Pros and coins please. I am leaning towards Ken Price. PLEASE HELP!
> Thanks



I meant cons not coins. Lol


----------



## Robbi

cruisinpan567 said:


> We are going to Disney the last week in August. Got two quotes for Bonnet Creek. One from Ken Price and one from VS. Pros and coins please. I am leaning towards Ken Price. PLEASE HELP!
> Thanks



All I can say is we had a very positive experience with Ken and Denise. They even emailed me their home phone number so I could ask questions.


----------



## cruisinpan567

Robbi said:
			
		

> All I can say is we had a very positive experience with Ken and Denise. They even emailed me their home phone number so I could ask questions.



I just sent in my name, #, and address into Ken Price. So far that is the way I am leaning. Still could use some more pros and cons.

Thanks


----------



## eeyorepixie

Shallow Pockets said:


> Has anyone heard of Vacation Strategies Membership "Club"? VS seems to have a separate membership club that allows access to some of the Disney Vacation Club resorts for really really cheap. I got an ad in my Facebook feed from them yesterday, and now I am very interested.
> 
> They post new deals on Mondays, and it appears the Disney resorts are not there this week. Just as an example, they had the Wilderness 1 bedroom for 7 nights at around $980. Animal Kingdom Lodge 1 BR was closer to $1300 for 7 nights in July. Before I bother calling, I wanted to know if anyone else is seeing this. There is no pricing on their site.
> 
> Here is a link to their club site:
> 
> vacationstrategyclub.com



thanks for posting, I am very interested in this option. I have been thinking about renting points for our next trip, but really do not want the hassle.


----------



## Zoebear

cruisinpan567 said:


> I just sent in my name, #, and address into Ken Price. So far that is the way I am leaning. Still could use some more pros and cons.
> 
> Thanks



I have rented through Ken and Denise 3 times and have been really pleased with price and service.

And I LOVE BONNET CREEK !!


----------



## Robbi

cruisinpan567 said:


> I just sent in my name, #, and address into Ken Price. So far that is the way I am leaning. Still could use some more pros and cons.
> 
> Thanks



I hope your experience with them is as positive as mine was.


----------



## rileyroosmom

All I can add is my experience for the trip I took this past November.  I contacted both Ken and vacation strategies.  Both were very prompt and efficient, but in the end, VS was $400 cheaper than Ken for the same unit, same time.

To me it was a no brainer to save $400, but that's just me.  Had no problems at all with VS and we enjoyed our stay at BC very much.


----------



## momandwife

this thread has such great info!


----------



## disneyfreak7

June will be our first time at WBC, always stayed on site. There will be 7 of us in 2 bdr. Now the awkward question.....do we have to supple our own toilet paper? I know housekeeping is an extra charge, but is the toilet paper replenished?


----------



## Spanky

When you check in to your condo there will be a spare roll of toilet paper in each bathroom. That has usually been enough for us. Not sure what happens after two rolls but I would think you could call housekeeping and request more toilet paper.  I sometimes pick up a 4 pack when we go to the grocery store since I like a particular brand of TP.
You will also have several packages of soap for dishwasher - you can request more of them. You can also request more soap for the washing machine. They do not have dryer sheets so I always bring some with me. I prefer to use the PUREX combination sheets that have washing machine soap, dryer sheet and static sheets all in one that is not a liquid so it will not spill in your suitcase.


----------



## DCTooTall

Spanky said:


> When you check in to your condo there will be a spare roll of toilet paper in each bathroom. That has usually been enough for us. Not sure what happens after two rolls but I would think you could call housekeeping and request more toilet paper.  I sometimes pick up a 4 pack when we go to the grocery store since I like a particular brand of TP.
> You will also have several packages of soap for dishwasher - you can request more of them. You can also request more soap for the washing machine. They do not have dryer sheets so I always bring some with me. I prefer to use the PUREX combination sheets that have washing machine soap, dryer sheet and static sheets all in one that is not a liquid so it will not spill in your suitcase.



FWIW,

  I think I've read that those PUREX combination sheets have been discontinued and are no longer available.


----------



## carlbarry

DCTooTall said:


> FWIW,
> 
> I think I've read that those PUREX combination sheets have been discontinued and are no longer available.



Correct; the Purex web site says they are no longer available.  However, it is still sold on Amazon.  There were reports that they sometimes left an oily residue on white fabric.


----------



## disneyfreak7

Spanky said:


> When you check in to your condo there will be a spare roll of toilet paper in each bathroom. That has usually been enough for us. Not sure what happens after two rolls but I would think you could call housekeeping and request more toilet paper.  I sometimes pick up a 4 pack when we go to the grocery store since I like a particular brand of TP.
> You will also have several packages of soap for dishwasher - you can request more of them. You can also request more soap for the washing machine. They do not have dryer sheets so I always bring some with me. I prefer to use the PUREX combination sheets that have washing machine soap, dryer sheet and static sheets all in one that is not a liquid so it will not spill in your suitcase.



I'm sure that will not be enough for the 7 of us for 10 days. hehe.


----------



## Robbi

Spanky said:


> When you check in to your condo there will be a spare roll of toilet paper in each bathroom. That has usually been enough for us. Not sure what happens after two rolls but I would think you could call housekeeping and request more toilet paper.  I sometimes pick up a 4 pack when we go to the grocery store since I like a particular brand of TP.
> You will also have several packages of soap for dishwasher - you can request more of them. You can also request more soap for the washing machine. They do not have dryer sheets so I always bring some with me. I prefer to use the PUREX combination sheets that have washing machine soap, dryer sheet and static sheets all in one that is not a liquid so it will not spill in your suitcase.




The housekeeper gave us more toilet paper.


----------



## cruisinpan567

Zoebear said:
			
		

> I have rented through Ken and Denise 3 times and have been really pleased with price and service.
> 
> And I LOVE BONNET CREEK !!



I called and talked to Ken last night. Had a good feeling with the conversation. We decided to go with him SO EXCITED! Can't wait for our vacation.


----------



## infopurposesonly

We're just back from a week at WBC.  We had a great time, once we got past the issues at check-in.  We had a two-bedroom unit in Tower 4 with a gorgeous view of the lake and pools.  Our unit was not recently refurbished, but everything was very clean.  Only issue was with the hot water in the second bathroom.  It took forever for the water to get hot, and then it would go cold in the middle of a shower.  Parking was also very tight around Tower 4.  Sometimes we had to use the garage.  I received a call a day or two after check-in, reminding me that I had to pick up my parking pass, so I guess they are keeping track of who gets them.  I went down to get mine, got the usual timeshare spiel, politely turned down their invitation to breakfast, then lost my pass so I never did use it.  The grounds were beautiful and well-maintained, pools were fairly warm even during the cooler weather we had at the beginning of the week.  We had a great week and are sure to return!


----------



## Rosebud123

cruisinpan567 said:


> I called and talked to Ken last night. Had a good feeling with the conversation. We decided to go with him SO EXCITED! Can't wait for our vacation.



I booked with him last year for the same reason. I feel totally confident that he'll still be around by the time my trip rolls around! Just booked again for next Easter. I get the feeling that he'd be very fair if I last minute problem came up.


----------



## panders77

Hi everyone!  I have enjoyed reading through these threads!  I booked with timesharemall (derik) a few weeks ago.  I received prompt response saying he would send me the confirmation document with in the next couple of days.  I did not receive it and I have messaged him on Ebay and he hasn't gotten back to me.    Any ideas?  Any good stories using him?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jrod511

Just got back from a 5 night stay.  Glad to have found this website; I was burnt out on Disney but now I want to go back.  

I booked from ebay (Puffcaptain).  Paid $575 for 5 nights in a 2 bedroom in Tower 4; floor 12; with a view of Epcot Fireworks.  Price was total; no additional taxes or fees.  

WBC is beautiful, very clean, nicely laid out.  Made breakfast 3X and Dinner 1X (used their outdoor grills, which don't get very hot; probably a safety thing.  Too many flies out by grills to eat there though).  

Only tried to use jacuzzi tub in the room once, on day four out of five and it didn't work.    Otherwise no actual complaints.  Toiletries provided were sufficient for two of us, room was spotless when we arrived and kitchen is very well stocked with utensils and supplies.  Only thing I would suggest WBC add is a bottle of spray cleaner to help keep things tidy (Like Windex, etc).  

Washer and Dryer + Dishwasher in room was like a vacation revolution to me.  How did I vacation before these amenities? 

I opted to go for the Resort Presentation (Timeshare Sales Pitch).  Was told it is 90 minutes.  YOU ABSOLUTELY MUST start managing that 90 minutes from the start or you will play games for half a day.  I am a good time manager and can be very firm while still being polite.  The total pitch was 105 minutes + 15 minutes waiting in line to get $125 Amex gift card.  I look at it like this; I spent two hours on a non-Disney morning and effectively reduced my rate to $450 for 5 nights.  It is not mandatory to go, and they did not contact me afterwards, hound me, call the room, etc.  Some of the tactics they use are less than savory, so if you get your feelings hurt easily don't go.  But that stuff doesn't phase me and to me it was worth the minor hassle. 

The few complaints listed here were really all the bad that there was to mention.  The rest was great.  Great proximity to parks, all the comforts of home (and then some).  Close to Downtown Disney which is a nice place to go at night.  We sampled 3 of the pool areas and all were clean and well maintained.  We ordered food from Bar 1521 and it too was good.  

I will probably never buy a timeshare, but buying time slots from other owners worked out very well for me in this situation and overall it's a very nice property.  With the $125 Amex gift card my effective rate was $90 per night full stop; no additional fees or taxes.  Can't beat it.  

We did not use the shuttle when we went to the park.  For $4 more per couple we could just drive ourselves and not be held to any schedule either rushing for or waiting for a shuttle to arrive.  People have different opinions and priorities, that is just my line of thought.  

Parking garage was very close to tower 4; had to use it when we got back late one night.  No big deal and nice not to have car broiling in sun the next day when we went out. 

Overall would rate as 4 out of 5; upscale, comfortable, plenty for kids and adults to do to relax and enjoy themselves.  Get the bugs under control at the grilling areas (and next time a working jacuzzi tub would be nice) but overall very happy and looking forward to returning.  I could never stay at a Disney Value resort again after staying at WBC.


----------



## DCTooTall

jrod511 said:


> Just got back from a 5 night stay.  Glad to have found this website; I was burnt out on Disney but now I want to go back.
> 
> I booked from ebay (Puffcaptain).  Paid $575 for 5 nights in a 2 bedroom in Tower 4; floor 12; with a view of Epcot Fireworks.  Price was total; no additional taxes or fees.
> 
> WBC is beautiful, very clean, nicely laid out.  Made breakfast 3X and Dinner 1X (used their outdoor grills, which don't get very hot; probably a safety thing.  Too many flies out by grills to eat there though).
> 
> Only tried to use jacuzzi tub in the room once, on day four out of five and it didn't work.    Otherwise no actual complaints.  Toiletries provided were sufficient for two of us, room was spotless when we arrived and kitchen is very well stocked with utensils and supplies.  Only thing I would suggest WBC add is a bottle of spray cleaner to help keep things tidy (Like Windex, etc).
> 
> Washer and Dryer + Dishwasher in room was like a vacation revolution to me.  How did I vacation before these amenities?
> 
> I opted to go for the Resort Presentation (Timeshare Sales Pitch).  Was told it is 90 minutes.  YOU ABSOLUTELY MUST start managing that 90 minutes from the start or you will play games for half a day.  I am a good time manager and can be very firm while still being polite.  The total pitch was 105 minutes + 15 minutes waiting in line to get $125 Amex gift card.  I look at it like this; I spent two hours on a non-Disney morning and effectively reduced my rate to $450 for 5 nights.  It is not mandatory to go, and they did not contact me afterwards, hound me, call the room, etc.  Some of the tactics they use are less than savory, so if you get your feelings hurt easily don't go.  But that stuff doesn't phase me and to me it was worth the minor hassle.
> 
> The few complaints listed here were really all the bad that there was to mention.  The rest was great.  Great proximity to parks, all the comforts of home (and then some).  Close to Downtown Disney which is a nice place to go at night.  We sampled 3 of the pool areas and all were clean and well maintained.  We ordered food from Bar 1521 and it too was good.
> 
> I will probably never buy a timeshare, but buying time slots from other owners worked out very well for me in this situation and overall it's a very nice property.  With the $125 Amex gift card my effective rate was $90 per night full stop; no additional fees or taxes.  Can't beat it.
> 
> We did not use the shuttle when we went to the park.  For $4 more per couple we could just drive ourselves and not be held to any schedule either rushing for or waiting for a shuttle to arrive.  People have different opinions and priorities, that is just my line of thought.
> 
> Parking garage was very close to tower 4; had to use it when we got back late one night.  No big deal and nice not to have car broiling in sun the next day when we went out.
> 
> Overall would rate as 4 out of 5; upscale, comfortable, plenty for kids and adults to do to relax and enjoy themselves.  Get the bugs under control at the grilling areas (and next time a working jacuzzi tub would be nice) but overall very happy and looking forward to returning.  I could never stay at a Disney Value resort again after staying at WBC.



Thanks for the review.


FWIW,  i've found everytime I've gone and the in room Jacuzzi doesn't want to start,   that it's often simply a case of the breaker being tripped.    Simply opening the breaker box (located behind the door to the master bedroom),  finding the jacuzzi breaker,  and resetting it,   has always fixed the Jacuzzi tub jets for me.


----------



## jrod511

DCTooTall said:


> Thanks for the review.
> 
> 
> FWIW,  i've found everytime I've gone and the in room Jacuzzi doesn't want to start,   that it's often simply a case of the breaker being tripped.    Simply opening the breaker box (located behind the door to the master bedroom),  finding the jacuzzi breaker,  and resetting it,   has always fixed the Jacuzzi tub jets for me.



Thanks for the tip.  Makes perfect sense to me.  I noticed later on that the tub still was wet meaning the automatic dryer never kicked on, so yeah probably a tripped breaker.   I was so toasted from a day of pounding pavement at Epcot that I was just glad to be in a large tub with hot water.  

I'm back cruising ebay and there are some really good deals for WBC.  $260 for 4 nights (this weekend though; I don't think my boss would care for that). And a 6 night stay in October for $550.  

I live only 2.5 hours away, so it makes a nice getaway without dealing with airfare, rental car, etc.  I may use it the next time for more non-Disney adventures like Kennedy Space Center and Universal.  


How does WBC compare to other Wyndham resorts in the area?  What are the differences between Bonnet Creek and Star Island for example?


----------



## STrusner

Hi, we will be staying at WBC later this month and I have perused these threads and have a couple of questions I didnt see asked before. 

1) If we are going to have visitors while we are at the WBC, and they may stay overnight, what do we do about parking for them? I have seen where it looks like I need to get a parking pass (although others say no?) for my party since we are the ones staying at the WBC, but I am wondering what visitors may need to get (or not get). 

2) Has anyone gotten a massage anywhere near WBC that you would recommend? 

Thanks and counting the days!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

jrod511 said:


> Thanks for the tip.  Makes perfect sense to me.  I noticed later on that the tub still was wet meaning the automatic dryer never kicked on, so yeah probably a tripped breaker.   I was so toasted from a day of pounding pavement at Epcot that I was just glad to be in a large tub with hot water.
> 
> I'm back cruising ebay and there are some really good deals for WBC.  $260 for 4 nights (this weekend though; I don't think my boss would care for that). And a 6 night stay in October for $550.
> 
> I live only 2.5 hours away, so it makes a nice getaway without dealing with airfare, rental car, etc.  I may use it the next time for more non-Disney adventures like Kennedy Space Center and Universal.
> 
> 
> How does WBC compare to other Wyndham resorts in the area?  What are the differences between Bonnet Creek and Star Island for example?



 It's hard for me to comment on the different resorts in the area since honestly,  I've only ever stayed at the Bonnet Creek resort.   From what I've heard though,   some of the other ones in the area are REALLY nice, and some people actually prefer some of the other ones (Star Island / Cypress Palms) since they are a bit smaller and more "intimate".     www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com is the website for the time share system,  and I Believe you can look up some of the other resorts to see pictures and get some details on them.  (I'm honestly not sure how much is hidden behind the owner login though).

  I have stayed at some other Wyndham Properties though.   Earlier this year I spent just under a week at the Old Town Alexandria resort and LOVED it.   I'll also be spending a long weekend at the Atlanta City Skyline Towers resort t the end of the month,  and what I'm seeing so far I'm liking it too.    I'd honestly be surprised if the quality of accomodations at the other Orlando Area resorts had any significant quality differences from other resorts in the system.   (If anything,  I might expect the other Orlando Area resorts to be in better shape since they aren't as large and popular with renters,   so you'll end up with more owners who will treat the property with respect)



STrusner said:


> Hi, we will be staying at WBC later this month and I have perused these threads and have a couple of questions I didnt see asked before.
> 
> 1) If we are going to have visitors while we are at the WBC, and they may stay overnight, what do we do about parking for them? I have seen where it looks like I need to get a parking pass (although others say no?) for my party since we are the ones staying at the WBC, but I am wondering what visitors may need to get (or not get).
> 
> 2) Has anyone gotten a massage anywhere near WBC that you would recommend?
> 
> Thanks and counting the days!!!




1.  If it's a single night,  I wouldn't worry about it.  If you want to be safe though,   you can always request multiple parking passes when you get yours.   I've had friends join me for a couple nights before when I've been down and I've just requested extra parking passes when I get my pass so that I can give it to them to put in their car while they visit.

2.  I haven't gotten one,   but I know that the Wyndham Grande which opened last year has a nice full service spa on the property.   I know Massages were on the menu of services offered.   I'd thnk it would have a couple advantages since it's onsite so you won't have to drive anyplace.... and it's part of the nice hotel,  so it's not going to be a potentially shady place you might find in some other offsite stand alone locations.

   There's also Spas located at the SwalPhin,  Coronado Beach Resort,  and Grand Floridian (assuming it's reopened at the time of your visit due to the DVC construction).


----------



## lm1981

Are there in room safes at WBC?


----------



## kleldridge

jrod511 said:


> Just got back from a 5 night stay.  Glad to have found this website; I was burnt out on Disney but now I want to go back.
> 
> I booked from ebay (Puffcaptain).  Paid $575 for 5 nights in a 2 bedroom in Tower 4; floor 12; with a view of Epcot Fireworks.  Price was total; no additional taxes or fees.
> 
> WBC is beautiful, very clean, nicely laid out.  Made breakfast 3X and Dinner 1X (used their outdoor grills, which don't get very hot; probably a safety thing.  Too many flies out by grills to eat there though).
> 
> Only tried to use jacuzzi tub in the room once, on day four out of five and it didn't work.    Otherwise no actual complaints.  Toiletries provided were sufficient for two of us, room was spotless when we arrived and kitchen is very well stocked with utensils and supplies.  Only thing I would suggest WBC add is a bottle of spray cleaner to help keep things tidy (Like Windex, etc).
> 
> Washer and Dryer + Dishwasher in room was like a vacation revolution to me.  How did I vacation before these amenities?
> 
> I opted to go for the Resort Presentation (Timeshare Sales Pitch).  Was told it is 90 minutes.  YOU ABSOLUTELY MUST start managing that 90 minutes from the start or you will play games for half a day.  I am a good time manager and can be very firm while still being polite.  The total pitch was 105 minutes + 15 minutes waiting in line to get $125 Amex gift card.  I look at it like this; I spent two hours on a non-Disney morning and effectively reduced my rate to $450 for 5 nights.  It is not mandatory to go, and they did not contact me afterwards, hound me, call the room, etc.  Some of the tactics they use are less than savory, so if you get your feelings hurt easily don't go.  But that stuff doesn't phase me and to me it was worth the minor hassle.
> 
> The few complaints listed here were really all the bad that there was to mention.  The rest was great.  Great proximity to parks, all the comforts of home (and then some).  Close to Downtown Disney which is a nice place to go at night.  We sampled 3 of the pool areas and all were clean and well maintained.  We ordered food from Bar 1521 and it too was good.
> 
> I will probably never buy a timeshare, but buying time slots from other owners worked out very well for me in this situation and overall it's a very nice property.  With the $125 Amex gift card my effective rate was $90 per night full stop; no additional fees or taxes.  Can't beat it.
> 
> We did not use the shuttle when we went to the park.  For $4 more per couple we could just drive ourselves and not be held to any schedule either rushing for or waiting for a shuttle to arrive.  People have different opinions and priorities, that is just my line of thought.
> 
> Parking garage was very close to tower 4; had to use it when we got back late one night.  No big deal and nice not to have car broiling in sun the next day when we went out.
> 
> Overall would rate as 4 out of 5; upscale, comfortable, plenty for kids and adults to do to relax and enjoy themselves.  Get the bugs under control at the grilling areas (and next time a working jacuzzi tub would be nice) but overall very happy and looking forward to returning.  I could never stay at a Disney Value resort again after staying at WBC.



Agree with everything!  Our jacuzzi has always worked and we never used the grills.  After 15 years of Disney World trips, this is the only place for us now!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## DianaPrince

kleldridge said:
			
		

> Agree with everything!  Our jacuzzi has always worked and we never used the grills.  After 15 years of Disney World trips, this is the only place for us now!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



That makes me feel good about my choice to abandon our usual disney hotel commitment. Staying at wbc for 1st time sunday! So excited!


----------



## ibob52

lm1981 said:


> Are there in room safes at WBC?



*Room safe is in the master bedroom closet. *


----------



## jrod511

DianaPrince said:


> That makes me feel good about my choice to abandon our usual disney hotel commitment. Staying at wbc for 1st time sunday! So excited!



Last year at Disney I stayed at one of the All Star value resorts and it STILL cost more money than WBC ended up costing me (on a per night basis).  I did three parks in three days and so I wasn't at All Stars for anything other than sleep.  That was my Disney indoctrination and it was just too much for me.  With less parks and more days this time I could actually enjoy some of the amenities at the resort and it was a bit more relaxing for me.  To me a vacation needs to be balanced between running like crazy all day and then just taking it slow.  All Stars there is nothing to do to relax other than the giant pool that is REALLY filled with kids. 

Like I said, everyone is different and has different priorities of what they want out of their vacation; but this resort is super close to Epcot and Hollywood Studios and Downtown Disney.  It's also a very easy location to get to and from in regards to going outside of the Disney bubble when you need to make a Wawa run.  

I visited some of the Disney resorts to sightsee a bit (Key West, Grand Floridian, Polynesian, Yacht Club, Contemporary, and the new Art of Animation) and didn't feel like I was missing out on anything.  They are all free to visit and you can dine at any of them that you want.  The Boardwalk by the Yacht Club was fun; but I STILL had a better view of the fireworks at Epcot from my room than I did from the Boardwalk at Disney.  Go figure.  I wouldn't be surprised if we had a better fireworks view than some vantage points INSIDE Epcot.


----------



## jrod511

ibob52 said:


> *Room safe is in the master bedroom closet. *



Free of charge too (and my understanding is Housekeeping does not enter your rooms unless specifically requested to; you are kind of self-sufficient until you call for toiletry restocking). 

That was another thing I liked about buying a slot off ebay.  Maybe it was just the ebay seller; he was upfront stating no extra fees or taxes.  One price.  I like that.  I can figure out the value and I hate getting nickle and dimed to death afterwards. 

In fact, when I checked in they did not take a credit card from me and said I would only need one for incidental charges.  I thought it would be common practice to hold the number for security purposes, but I wasn't going to argue.


----------



## DianaPrince

jrod511 said:
			
		

> Last year at Disney I stayed at one of the All Star value resorts and it STILL cost more money than WBC ended up costing me (on a per night basis).  I did three parks in three days and so I wasn't at All Stars for anything other than sleep.  That was my Disney indoctrination and it was just too much for me.  With less parks and more days this time I could actually enjoy some of the amenities at the resort and it was a bit more relaxing for me.  To me a vacation needs to be balanced between running like crazy all day and then just taking it slow.  All Stars there is nothing to do to relax other than the giant pool that is REALLY filled with kids.
> 
> Like I said, everyone is different and has different priorities of what they want out of their vacation; but this resort is super close to Epcot and Hollywood Studios and Downtown Disney.  It's also a very easy location to get to and from in regards to going outside of the Disney bubble when you need to make a Wawa run.
> 
> I visited some of the Disney resorts to sightsee a bit (Key West, Grand Floridian, Polynesian, Yacht Club, Contemporary, and the new Art of Animation) and didn't feel like I was missing out on anything.  They are all free to visit and you can dine at any of them that you want.  The Boardwalk by the Yacht Club was fun; but I STILL had a better view of the fireworks at Epcot from my room than I did from the Boardwalk at Disney.  Go figure.  I wouldn't be surprised if we had a better fireworks view than some vantage points INSIDE Epcot.



I know what you mean. I had priced PoP for the same stay we had to do 2 rooms for our fam of 6 and ot was over $600 room only for 3 nights! Ive stayed at almost all the disney owned property and dont get me wrong we do love them, Im sure we will go back to 1 some day,but, since our family has grown its harder and harder and harder to justify the $. March we stayed AoA for just 2 nights,set us back over $800! And we get fl resident deal! So, when I saw this thread I said we oughta try it this time. So, heres hoping its a great experience.


----------



## Cynt

My 1st time off property and I'm so glad to hear these recent reviews of WBC. We had to do it because finding rooms for 9 people was crazy expensive on property. Space was another key factor for us - it's one thing to be on top of each other when there's two in a room but 3 or 4. We would have been killing each other by Monday.  

*Two more sleeps and we'll finally be at WBC!!*


----------



## ama223

Considering booking at WBC (stayed here twice before, love it here!)

We need a 3BR but we have 2 other families who might be joining us that each want a 2BR.  Will we be able to be on the same floor or are they not laid out like that?  We'd like our rooms to be as close as possible.  Thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

ama223 said:


> Considering booking at WBC (stayed here twice before, love it here!)
> 
> We need a 3BR but we have 2 other families who might be joining us that each want a 2BR.  Will we be able to be on the same floor or are they not laid out like that?  We'd like our rooms to be as close as possible.  Thanks!



I think that GENERALLY the 3bdrm units are the ones at the end of each floor. (the end of the hallway).    There may be exceptions to this,  and there is always the question on whether or not you'll find a 3 bdrm and 2 2bdrms that are available on the same floor to be assigned like that.....      but in theory they should be able to find a 3bdrm and 2 2bdrms on the same floor at the resort.


----------



## ama223

Thank you!  It's definitely not a deal breaker that we are super close but it would be nice. I'll make sure we put it as a preference.


----------



## carlbarry

jrod511 said:


> How does WBC compare to other Wyndham resorts in the area?  What are the differences between Bonnet Creek and Star Island for example?



Star Island is my home resort.  However, I have stayed there only once, before I was an owner.  I stayed through the defunct Cendant/Wyndham program "Get Up and Go."
They put me in the inferior lock-out.  It has only a partial kitchen, no washer and dryer, no balcony, and the 2 windows overlook the walkway and the internal staircase!  A very disappointing experience for my first stay in Orlando, especially since I had been looking at pictures of the good lockout--with a washer/dryer, full kitchen, balcony, Jacuzzi, etc.
That being said, Star Island is a nice resort.  It has a lake, the landscaping is nice, and there is a nice free form pool.  It is a quiet resort, and there is a lot of convenience for its location off the Irlo Bronson.
However, since owning Wyndham, I have never stayed there (although I have visited), and have stayed at Bonnet Creek 3 times.  The amenities and location of Bonnet Creek--and the fact that the cost for me would be the same--kind of knock Star Island out of the water.
The other Wyndham properties are (I might not have the names exactly correct): Cypress Palms (located behind Star Island, built by the same man, Hillel Meyers, who built Star Island, but slightly smaller and less nice), International Vacation Club (a converted motel inconveniently located;  I have a friend who owns there), and that "new" Wyndham location south of Kissimmee, that looks very nice.


----------



## jrod511

carlbarry said:


> Star Island is my home resort.  However, I have stayed there only once, before I was an owner.  I stayed through the defunct Cendant/Wyndham program "Get Up and Go."
> They put me in the inferior lock-out.  It has only a partial kitchen, no washer and dryer, no balcony, and the 2 windows overlook the walkway and the internal staircase!  A very disappointing experience for my first stay in Orlando, especially since I had been looking at pictures of the good lockout--with a washer/dryer, full kitchen, balcony, Jacuzzi, etc.
> That being said, Star Island is a nice resort.  It has a lake, the landscaping is nice, and there is a nice free form pool.  It is a quiet resort, and there is a lot of convenience for its location off the Irlo Bronson.
> However, since owning Wyndham, I have never stayed there (although I have visited), and have stayed at Bonnet Creek 3 times.  The amenities and location of Bonnet Creek--and the fact that the cost for me would be the same--kind of knock Star Island out of the water.
> The other Wyndham properties are (I might not have the names exactly correct): Cypress Palms (located behind Star Island, built by the same man, Hillel Meyers, who built Star Island, but slightly smaller and less nice), International Vacation Club (a converted motel inconveniently located;  I have a friend who owns there), and that "new" Wyndham location south of Kissimmee, that looks very nice.



Thank you for making head and tails of it for me.  Does not sound like I am missing out on anything compared to Bonnet Creek.  

I'm trying to figure out how these guys that rent out their timeshares on ebay for $100-$125 per night are making any money?  I still see too many potential downsides to owning for my situation, but obviously more than a few have figured out how to benefit of trading and renting.


----------



## Janet Hill

jrod511 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how these guys that rent out their timeshares on ebay for $100-$125 per night are making any money?  I still see too many potential downsides to owning for my situation, but obviously more than a few have figured out how to benefit of trading and renting.



The folks who do most of the renting are VIP Plat members of Wyndham.  At the 60 day mark they get a 50% discount off the points required for a reservation and free unit upgrades.  It's possible that they got a 4BR presidential for half the point value of a 1BR.

One of the mega renters freqeuntly referred to on this site uses other member's points as well as their own so that is why they can offer the lowest pricing.  They are constantly checking and churning till the very end to get reservations for the fewest points possible.


----------



## cruisinpan567

We are staying in a 2br the end of August. This will be our first stay with in a non Disney resort. The ONLY concern is the transportation to and from the parks. I would love to hear some experiences both good and bad. We will only have access to a car the first two days of our stay.

Thanks


----------



## tammyroo

Arrived last night, late.  It was quick and easy since it was around 11:30p  No one in line.  No sales pitch.  There was a card in our door when we got back today stating that someone had tried to visit and for us to call.  Not happening.

We are in room 1367.  Lake view--beautiful.  Can see MGM from our balcony too.  Nice room.  My adult kids (23 and 20) love it.  My daughter was doubtful coming in since we have only stayed off property once in our 15 or so visits.  She said she would have a hard time staying on property again.

Found a bag of trash in the kitchen when we arrived.  Housekeeping must have left it behind.  The microwave wasn't cleaned...some crusty bits on the plate.  And the pad on the microwave isn't working properly...some of the buttons aren't functioning like 1, 7 and power level buttons.  I can make do.  Will report it when we leave.

Just wanted to let future Bin #1 people know a somewhat current list of contents:
small crockpot (about 1-2 quarts)
2 things of sunblock (50 and 30, I think) leftovers from others
1 bag of boil in bag rice
ethernet cord
sugar
large jar of peanut butter unopened
bag with packets of Splenda, jam, sweet n low, etc
small mesh bags
baggie with extra laundry detergent packets
small thing of olive oil
non dairy creamer
canola oil (about a cup left)

I will definitely be adding cone coffee filters.  We bought a pack and about 4 come with the rental.
Will do an update of what we add later in the week.


----------



## DCTooTall

cruisinpan567 said:


> We are staying in a 2br the end of August. This will be our first stay with in a non Disney resort. The ONLY concern is the transportation to and from the parks. I would love to hear some experiences both good and bad. We will only have access to a car the first two days of our stay.
> 
> Thanks



Well the transportation at Bonnet Creek isn't anything like the onsite transportation.   That being said,  I haven't used it so I can't give you personal experience,   but I can give you some basic information to help give you an idea of what you are looking at.

First....  the resort now charges $5 per person per Round Trip to use the park shuttles.    This means that if you plan to come back to the resort during the day,  It could cost you $10 in shuttle tickets for the day.


2nd.    The Bonnet creek runs on a schedule.   There are a few pictures of some of the past shuttle schedules which can give you an idea on what the schedule during your stay could look like.   Generally,   the shuttle will run pretty regularly in the morning,   Take a break with only 1 or 2 runs during the afternoon....    and then regularly again in the evening to get you back.    If you are trying to make Rope Drop at the MK,  You might be better off driving or taking a cab since it could be a tight fit sometimes to make it via the first bus since you'll still have to take the monorail or ferry from the TTC to the MK.     The schedule also means that if a bus is full,   or you JUST miss the bus,    You could easily be stuck waiting 1hr for the next scheduled bus.


Once you make it to a Disney park,  You do have free access to the Disney transportation system however to get you from park to park or to visit some Disney Resorts during your day.



Depending on your stay,  and what your schedule may look like,     Sometimes it may actually be worth looking into renting a car for more of your trip.    Disney parking is only $14/day,   so it's cheaper to park your car than for 3 people to take the bus from the resort.  (You also then won't be paying more to make mid-day trips back to the resort).      If you don't need a rental the entire stay,   The Bonnet Creek bus will drop you off at the TTC where you can catch a shuttle to the Disney Car Care center which has an onsite car rental desk.   

There are also car rental desks at the Swalphin (behind EPCOT and a quick cab ride from Bonnet Creek),   and across the street from DTD at one of the office Buildings/hotels along Hotel Blvd.


----------



## darrius1st

tammyroo said:


> Arrived last night, late.  It was quick and easy since it was around 11:30p  No one in line.  No sales pitch.  There was a card in our door when we got back today stating that someone had tried to visit and for us to call.  Not happening.
> 
> We are in room 1367.  Lake view--beautiful.  Can see MGM from our balcony too.  Nice room.  My adult kids (23 and 20) love it.  My daughter was doubtful coming in since we have only stayed off property once in our 15 or so visits.  She said she would have a hard time staying on property again.
> 
> Found a bag of trash in the kitchen when we arrived.  Housekeeping must have left it behind.  The microwave wasn't cleaned...some crusty bits on the plate.  And the pad on the microwave isn't working properly...some of the buttons aren't functioning like 1, 7 and power level buttons.  I can make do.  Will report it when we leave.
> 
> Just wanted to let future Bin #1 people know a somewhat current list of contents:
> small crockpot (about 1-2 quarts)
> 2 things of sunblock (50 and 30, I think) leftovers from others
> 1 bag of boil in bag rice
> ethernet cord
> sugar
> large jar of peanut butter unopened
> bag with packets of Splenda, jam, sweet n low, etc
> small mesh bags
> baggie with extra laundry detergent packets
> small thing of olive oil
> non dairy creamer
> canola oil (about a cup left)
> 
> I will definitely be adding cone coffee filters.  We bought a pack and about 4 come with the rental.
> Will do an update of what we add later in the week.



Report you problems now and the will fix them they are very good about fixing things.


----------



## DianaPrince

Checking in to wbc tomorrow, I dont know why Im nervous,guess because we always stay at disney. Dh is still reserving judgement,and doesnt think he will enjoy it.....here goes nothing....lol


----------



## Rosebud123

DianaPrince said:


> Checking in to wbc tomorrow, I dont know why Im nervous,guess because we always stay at disney. Dh is still reserving judgement,and doesnt think he will enjoy it.....here goes nothing....lol



You will love it and you'll never go back to staying on site, unless you're rich and like wasting money. LOL! It's so gorgeous.


----------



## DianaPrince

Thanks! I sure hope so, if only to shut dh up! Lol


----------



## cruisinpan567

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> Well the transportation at Bonnet Creek isn't anything like the onsite transportation.   That being said,  I haven't used it so I can't give you personal experience,   but I can give you some basic information to help give you an idea of what you are looking at.
> 
> First....  the resort now charges $5 per person per Round Trip to use the park shuttles.    This means that if you plan to come back to the resort during the day,  It could cost you $10 in shuttle tickets for the day.
> 
> 2nd.    The Bonnet creek runs on a schedule.   There are a few pictures of some of the past shuttle schedules which can give you an idea on what the schedule during your stay could look like.   Generally,   the shuttle will run pretty regularly in the morning,   Take a break with only 1 or 2 runs during the afternoon....    and then regularly again in the evening to get you back.    If you are trying to make Rope Drop at the MK,  You might be better off driving or taking a cab since it could be a tight fit sometimes to make it via the first bus since you'll still have to take the monorail or ferry from the TTC to the MK.     The schedule also means that if a bus is full,   or you JUST miss the bus,    You could easily be stuck waiting 1hr for the next scheduled bus.
> 
> Once you make it to a Disney park,  You do have free access to the Disney transportation system however to get you from park to park or to visit some Disney Resorts during your day.
> 
> Depending on your stay,  and what your schedule may look like,     Sometimes it may actually be worth looking into renting a car for more of your trip.    Disney parking is only $14/day,   so it's cheaper to park your car than for 3 people to take the bus from the resort.  (You also then won't be paying more to make mid-day trips back to the resort).      If you don't need a rental the entire stay,   The Bonnet Creek bus will drop you off at the TTC where you can catch a shuttle to the Disney Car Care center which has an onsite car rental desk.
> 
> There are also car rental desks at the Swalphin (behind EPCOT and a quick cab ride from Bonnet Creek),   and across the street from DTD at one of the office Buildings/hotels along Hotel Blvd.



Thanks for the info. I can't wait for our 1st stay at WBC.


----------



## DianaPrince

Well just checked in. Tower 4. Sadly we have a bottom floor room and dh isnt too happy. And our view is of the parking garage. Guess I envisioned something grander....oh well hopefully we still have a good time.


----------



## Robbi

DianaPrince said:


> Well just checked in. Tower 4. Sadly we have a bottom floor room and dh isnt too happy. And our view is of the parking garage. Guess I envisioned something grander....oh well hopefully we still have a good time.



Ask if you can move to another room.


----------



## JimMIA

DianaPrince said:


> Well just checked in. Tower 4. Sadly we have a bottom floor room and dh isnt too happy. And our view is of the parking garage. Guess I envisioned something grander....oh well hopefully we still have a good time.


Hey...no elevator to the pool bar -- decent, reasonably-priced casual food, live entertainment, and the view from there is often quite pleasant.  

No elevator to the free gas BBQ grills.  

Short walks to Tower 5, 6, and Main Building pools  -- lazy rivers at Tower 5 and main pool. _(Did I mention no elevators?) _

Have a great stay!


----------



## mjohnson96

DianaPrince said:


> Well just checked in. Tower 4. Sadly we have a bottom floor room and dh isnt too happy. And our view is of the parking garage. Guess I envisioned something grander....oh well hopefully we still have a good time.


I can understand, we didn't request a room this trip with our guy and we were in Tower 4, high enough to see the fireworks but parking lot the rest of the time.  But we had 2 2BR rooms next door so we could talk over the balcony 

Last year we had 2 weeks and both weeks were water views and I prefer those over fireworks 

My mom was not super thrilled but it was just a 4 day trip and we were not in the room that much since we had other plans.  I was just happy that I had a great place to sleep and lots of room for a very very low price.


----------



## DianaPrince

Well just checked in. Tower 4. Sadly we have a bottom floor room and dh isnt too happy. And our view is of the parking garage. Guess I envisioned something grander....oh well hopefully we still have a good time.


----------



## DianaPrince

Sorry repost. Dont know how to delete from mobile


----------



## cinderellamom123

DianaPrince said:


> Sorry repost. Dont know how to delete from mobile



Sorry for your disapointment.  I have heard they are good about moving people when asked.  Just curious, when you checked in, did you ask about room location?  Did you know where your room was located when you were at the check in counter?  I agree, it is not one of their better rooms.  Typically, each check-in person has a list of available rooms next to them at the counter.  I always ask to see their list.


----------



## carlbarry

cinderellamom123 said:


> Sorry for your disapointment.  I have heard they are good about moving people when asked.  Just curious, when you checked in, did you ask about room location?  Did you know where your room was located when you were at the check in counter?  I agree, it is not one of their better rooms.  Typically, each check-in person has a list of available rooms next to them at the counter.  I always ask to see their list.



I had asked for a room in the main building.  I was told none was available, but they had a room for me in Building 1, with a great view.  The view turned out to be of the parking lot.  So I think you have to take what they say with a grain of salt.


----------



## lolobug

Can someone help me? I'm feeling a lot of pressure to stay at disney for our first trip. It will be my oldest dd's 5th birthday. Are we missing out on anything by staying off site? Even with discounts it's sooo pricey!
We are a go at your leisure kind of family. I imagine we will leave around 1 or 2 for a few hours and then return to the park. We are traveling at the end of January. Thank you!


----------



## DianaPrince

cinderellamom123 said:
			
		

> Sorry for your disapointment.  I have heard they are good about moving people when asked.  Just curious, when you checked in, did you ask about room location?  Did you know where your room was located when you were at the check in counter?  I agree, it is not one of their better rooms.  Typically, each check-in person has a list of available rooms next to them at the counter.  I always ask to see their list.



Yes,I did ask nicely if they had any theme park views,fireworks,scenery and he just shook his head and said unfortunatley no. So, whatever Im not one to make a big deal out of it and I get Im just a renter at a timeshare but I mean I said it was our first visit there and we had the 4 small kids with us youd think he might wanna be nice but it is what it is. Just looking at all the great views and I guess I built myself up we would get one. Oh well first night done and so far not too impressed,sorry yall.


----------



## carlbarry

lolobug said:


> Can someone help me? I'm feeling a lot of pressure to stay at disney for our first trip. It will be my oldest dd's 5th birthday. Are we missing out on anything by staying off site? Even with discounts it's sooo pricey!
> We are a go at your leisure kind of family. I imagine we will leave around 1 or 2 for a few hours and then return to the park. We are traveling at the end of January. Thank you!



Are you renting a car?  Just remember that with the new policy, if you use Bonnet Creek's transport to the park, you will have to pay twice if you come back and then return to the park.


----------



## lolobug

carlbarry said:


> Are you renting a car?  Just remember that with the new policy, if you use Bonnet Creek's transport to the park, you will have to pay twice if you come back and then return to the park.



If I stayed off property I would. Do they charge for parking?


----------



## carlbarry

lolobug said:


> If I stayed off property I would. Do they charge for parking?



There is no charge for parking at Bonnet Creek.  Their hotel there, the Grand, does charge for parking.
Here's my 2 cents on your original question, and just reflects my experience and not guaranteed to apply to others (as others will gladly state):
I have stayed twice at Bonnet Creek and once at the Grand.  The last 2 times I was a DVC owner, and spent the first 3 nights at Wyndham, and then once 5 nights at Old Key West and once 7 nights at Jambo House.  What I found was the experience of staying at the Disney resorts was much better.  At Bonnet Creek I felt I was on an island, while at the Disney resorts, I felt the entire WDW was at my disposal: visiting other resorts, going on nature walks, etc.  This was the case even though Bonnet Creek's pools, water slides, lazy rivers, mini golf, are better than at Disney resorts.  But as I said, your experience could very well be different.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

I really do not understand the whole which is better on site or WBC. We have stayed at several onsite deluxe hotels and they can not compare to the space, comfort and amenities at WBC.   An apple to apple comparison would be to a DVC villa. And if given the choice of an on site villa vs off site, I would choose on site. That said, a similar 2 bed, 2 bath villa on sight would cost approximately 5x what we paid at WBC.  So for the great savings, even after you pay for a car and parking, I will take WBC. We actually loved having a car and unless I payed for it a view was never guaranteed at Disney either.   

I think having the discussion about how important staying on site is to some people is fine. But when comparing resorts, you have to compare apples to apples.


----------



## lolobug

ProudMommyof2 said:


> I really do not understand the whole which is better on site or WBC. We have stayed at several onsite deluxe hotels and they can not compare to the space, comfort and amenities at WBC.   An apple to apple comparison would be to a DVC villa. And if given the choice of an on site villa vs off site, I would choose on site. That said, a similar 2 bed, 2 bath villa on sight would cost approximately 5x what we paid at WBC.  So for the great savings, even after you pay for a car and parking, I will take WBC. We actually loved having a car and unless I payed for it a view was never guaranteed at Disney either.
> 
> I think having the discussion about how important staying on site is to some people is fine. But when comparing resorts, you have to compare apples to apples.



I understand what you mean. I've never been to WDW and it seems like there is a HUGE emphasis to stay right there. It's just a lot more costly!


----------



## Janet Hill

DianaPrince said:


> Yes,I did ask nicely if they had any theme park views,fireworks,scenery and he just shook his head and said unfortunatley no. So, whatever Im not one to make a big deal out of it and I get Im just a renter at a timeshare but I mean I said it was our first visit there and we had the 4 small kids with us youd think he might wanna be nice but it is what it is. Just looking at all the great views and I guess I built myself up we would get one. Oh well first night done and so far not too impressed,sorry yall.



Well IMO there is not a view at BC that I would fret about.  Also, perhaps they are full and you got what you got.  I got the lucky draw of staying in the DVC villa bottom floor next door to the laundry room.  Didn't change my impression of the resort (vews and locations that are not paid for are luck of the draw).  

Nothing can compare to my check in experience at BDV.  Arrived at 10:00 and were told we would be notified when room was ready.  At 6:00 and still no room I staked out the check in area and finally got a room at 7:00.

Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## cinderellamom123

Janet Hill said:


> Well IMO there is not a view at BC that I would fret about.  Also, perhaps they are full and you got what you got.  I got the lucky draw of staying in the DVC villa bottom floor next door to the laundry room.  Didn't change my impression of the resort (vews and locations that are not paid for are luck of the draw).
> 
> Nothing can compare to my check in experience at BDV.  Arrived at 10:00 and were told we would be notified when room was ready.  At 6:00 and still no room I staked out the check in area and finally got a room at 7:00.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation.



Janet I used to think that way about the rooms at WBC, that they were all ok . . . until the day I walked out to my car and saw a family out on their patio,  The trash room was directly under them.  When I mean a room, I mean the size of 5 garages where they literally wheeled the dumpsters from all over the resort.  Between the smell and noise I would not have been happy.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

lolobug said:


> Can someone help me? I'm feeling a lot of pressure to stay at disney for our first trip. It will be my oldest dd's 5th birthday. Are we missing out on anything by staying off site? Even with discounts it's sooo pricey!
> We are a go at your leisure kind of family. I imagine we will leave around 1 or 2 for a few hours and then return to the park. We are traveling at the end of January. Thank you!



I have had several friends ask me the same question. It really boils down to what you are looking for.

If you are a little overwhelmed with the idea of your 1st Disney trip and want someone else to deal with the luggage at the airport and transportation, then stay onsite,assuming that is affordable. YOu will have a typical hotel room (depending on what level resort you book) with some cool theming and friendly staff that have the ability to insert little special moments here and there (though don't count on it). You will be able to take a bus, boat or monorail to the parks (again depending on what resort you are at) and packages can be delivered to your resort form the parks. Buses can be hit and miss but generally efficient getting you to the parks. Getting anywhere else, however, is much more difficult. Transportation is only resort to park and back. SO going to a different resort for a dining reservation etc. requires tranfers and upwards of an hour often times.  Disney transportation can also mean standing in cramped buses or waiting for several buses at park closing. Several resorts share buses, so that adds time too. It is convenient, however, if you think your party may want to split up at times. Disney dining will be all that is available (except for a few supplies in your room) and that gets pricey.

If it is more important to you to have room to spread out, the ability to cook in your room or have access to other than Disney dining consider an off site resort like WBC. A 2 bed villa offers 2 bathrooms, kitchen, living room and in room laundry. If your DD will need a mid day nap, a separate bedroom may be invaluable. You will need a car but that also means you can come and go on your schedule, stop at the store for supplies and take ride to the beach or some other non-Disney activity if you are so moved. There is shuttle available if your party wants to split up. 

We stayed at The Wilderness Lodge for our 1st trip with the kids. We chose that resort so that the kids could each have a bed (bunkbed room) and we would have a balconey to escape to when the kids went to bed at night. Also, it is close to MK. It was a fantastic trip! However, it was not the resort that made it great, and we paid a small fortune for the convenience.

As far as "are we missing out on anything staying off site," in my opinion -no. If it is your DD's 1 st trip, everything will be so new, magical and awesome. I would bet my house she will not tell you at the end of the visit, "man, I wish we stayed in a Disney hotel!"

Good luck in your planning!


----------



## lolobug

ProudMommyof2 said:


> I have had several friends ask me the same question. It really boils down to what you are looking for.
> 
> If you are a little overwhelmed with the idea of your 1st Disney trip and want someone else to deal with the luggage at the airport and transportation, then stay onsite,assuming that is affordable. YOu will have a typical hotel room (depending on what level resort you book) with some cool theming and friendly staff that have the ability to insert little special moments here and there (though don't count on it). You will be able to take a bus, boat or monorail to the parks (again depending on what resort you are at) and packages can be delivered to your resort form the parks. Buses can be hit and miss but generally efficient getting you to the parks. Getting anywhere else, however, is much more difficult. Transportation is only resort to park and back. SO going to a different resort for a dining reservation etc. requires tranfers and upwards of an hour often times.  Disney transportation can also mean standing in cramped buses or waiting for several buses at park closing. Several resorts share buses, so that adds time too. It is convenient, however, if you think your party may want to split up at times. Disney dining will be all that is available (except for a few supplies in your room) and that gets pricey.
> 
> If it is more important to you to have room to spread out, the ability to cook in your room or have access to other than Disney dining consider an off site resort like WBC. A 2 bed villa offers 2 bathrooms, kitchen, living room and in room laundry. If your DD will need a mid day nap, a separate bedroom may be invaluable. You will need a car but that also means you can come and go on your schedule, stop at the store for supplies and take ride to the beach or some other non-Disney activity if you are so moved. There is shuttle available if your party wants to split up.
> 
> We stayed at The Wilderness Lodge for our 1st trip with the kids. We chose that resort so that the kids could each have a bed (bunkbed room) and we would have a balconey to escape to when the kids went to bed at night. Also, it is close to MK. It was a fantastic trip! However, it was not the resort that made it great, and we paid a small fortune for the convenience.
> 
> As far as "are we missing out on anything staying off site," in my opinion -no. If it is your DD's 1 st trip, everything will be so new, magical and awesome. I would bet my house she will not tell you at the end of the visit, "man, I wish we stayed in a Disney hotel!"
> 
> Good luck in your planning!



Haha! That's true, she will never know the difference 
Thank you for your advice, I will take it to heart when making my decision.


----------



## DianaPrince

Janet Hill said:
			
		

> Well IMO there is not a view at BC that I would fret about.  Also, perhaps they are full and you got what you got.  I got the lucky draw of staying in the DVC villa bottom floor next door to the laundry room.  Didn't change my impression of the resort (vews and locations that are not paid for are luck of the draw).
> 
> Nothing can compare to my check in experience at BDV.  Arrived at 10:00 and were told we would be notified when room was ready.  At 6:00 and still no room I staked out the check in area and finally got a room at 7:00.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation.



Im not "fretting" bout anything. I know its my fault for building it up. Look, some ppl like disney bubble some dont. Me and mine just happen to be bubble ppl,lol. Nothing wrong with that. Nothing wrong with loving bcr either. Different strokes and all. At least I gave it a shot. Its nice for what it is but I think next trip we will just save up a lil more and stay with disney.


----------



## Janet Hill

DianaPrince said:


> Im not "fretting" bout anything. I know its my fault for building it up. Look, some ppl like disney bubble some dont. Me and mine just happen to be bubble ppl,lol. Nothing wrong with that. Nothing wrong with loving bcr either. Different strokes and all. At least I gave it a shot. Its nice for what it is but I think next trip we will just save up a lil more and stay with disney.



Sorry didn't want to offend, I just think the BC views are overated.  My problems with BC are a lot deeper than the view.

Actually, I don't like BC at all and have never stayed here since Wyndham secured units at Reunion.  I stay at either Reunion or DVC.

For me and BC it's not about the view, it's the (to be polite) the overly rambunctious children and their less than attentive parents at the pools.  Rentals are so cheap that the resort is used hard and it shows.


----------



## ::danielle::

DianaPrince said:


> Yes,I did ask nicely if they had any theme park views,fireworks,scenery and he just shook his head and said unfortunatley no. So, whatever Im not one to make a big deal out of it and I get Im just a renter at a timeshare but I mean I said it was our first visit there and we had the 4 small kids with us youd think he might wanna be nice but it is what it is. Just looking at all the great views and I guess I built myself up we would get one. Oh well first night done and so far not too impressed,sorry yall.



I think it's good that you have shared your experience with everyone. This thread focuses so much on the awesomeness of the resort and the great views. It's easy to forget the reality that someone has to stay in the less-than-desirable rooms. 

That being said, I'm sorry that it ended up being you.


----------



## DianaPrince

Janet Hill said:
			
		

> Sorry didn't want to offend, I just think the BC views are overated.  My problems with BC are a lot deeper than the view.
> 
> Actually, I don't like BC at all and have never stayed here since Wyndham secured units at Reunion.  I stay at either Reunion or DVC.
> 
> For me and BC it's not about the view, it's the (to be polite) the overly rambunctious children and their less than attentive parents at the pools.  Rentals are so cheap that the resort is used hard and it shows.



Oh no worries. I whole heartly agree. Not gonna stay here agian im afraid. I want my overpriced disney back,lol


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

DianaPrince said:


> Yes,I did ask nicely if they had any theme park views,fireworks,scenery and he just shook his head and said unfortunatley no. So, whatever Im not one to make a big deal out of it and I get Im just a renter at a timeshare but I mean I said it was our first visit there and we had the 4 small kids with us youd think he might wanna be nice but it is what it is. Just looking at all the great views and I guess I built myself up we would get one. Oh well first night done and so far not too impressed,sorry yall.



You hit the nail on the head for me. We don't leave for another 5 weeks or so and going during a BUSY time. I too feel like I've built up this place based on all the reviews. i kept assuming every room had good views...not all firework, or pool view, but at least good lake views, etc.  Didn't think about rooms over the dumpsters :/ However I now have to remind myself it's just a place to sleep. We won't be spending a lot of time in the room!


----------



## Bellamouse

DianaPrince said:


> Not gonna stay here agian im afraid. I want my overpriced disney back,lol



This makes me chuckle too (in a nice way  ).  I'm glad there are "Disney" people or this place would never have openings.  I love it so much more than any Disney property I ever stayed at, and I'm already seeing how much more popular it has become.  So I'm kinda happy to see people who would rather stay at Disney - more room for me here!     I'm just glad there are choices for every taste and budget.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Now I'm a little afraid about the view.  I don't care if I get a fireworks or lake view.  I don't even mind if I'm on a lower floor.  But I don't want to sit out on the patio and smell the resort's garbage.

That said, out of all the units at WBC, how many would you say are totally "undesirable?"  Limited view, over the dumpsters, etc.  (And I don't consider being on the ground floor next to the pools as undesirable...unless we still have to walk a distance to get to the pools).


----------



## DianaPrince

Bellamouse said:
			
		

> This makes me chuckle too (in a nice way  ).  I'm glad there are "Disney" people or this place would never have openings.  I love it so much more than any Disney property I ever stayed at, and I'm already seeing how much more popular it has become.  So I'm kinda happy to see people who would rather stay at Disney - more room for me here!     I'm just glad there are choices for every taste and budget.



Its all yours ;-)


----------



## Robbi

We are DVC members and I have to admit that the WBC villas are much more upscale. While we love our DVC and will stay there to use points, I would not hesitate to stay or refer people to WBC.
Sometimes people are not happy with the views no matter the resort. I've read on the DIS of people having views of the garbage area, delivery areas, etc. Personally, we've had a lovely roof view with the air conditioning units as a bonus.


----------



## Bellamouse

DianaPrince said:


> Its all yours ;-)



Thanks for taking my comment in the spirit in which it was intended.


----------



## katallo

We have stayed at WBC many times and enjoyed it.  In the past, we did not have the "perfect" view, but usually saw a bit of the lake or golf course.  The last three times, we looked at a parking lot, garage roof and a bus stop.  Each time, we nicely asked if any other units were available and were told no.  Unfortunately, it has altered our feelings.  We just did not feel like we were at a resort.  The trip overlooking the parking lot and bus stop was the worst.


----------



## Shallow Pockets

I wonder if renting certain rooms would minimize the chances of getting a bad view/location. Those of you with bad experiences, what kind of rooms did you stay in. Are most of the presidential suites in better locations vs the deluxe rooms?


----------



## DCTooTall

Shallow Pockets said:


> I wonder if renting certain rooms would minimize the chances of getting a bad view/location. Those of you with bad experiences, what kind of rooms did you stay in. Are most of the presidential suites in better locations vs the deluxe rooms?



Sort of....


 The Presidential units are located exclusively in Tower 6 above floor 10 (on both sides of the building),   and on the top floor of each building (centrally located on each side of each tower is a 4bdrm presidential)


3bdrm units I believe are located at the ends of each building/floor (the rooms at the end of the hallways).

2 bdrm and 1bdrm units can be located anywhere.   The  Majority of the resort is 2bdrm units,   so you will find them all over the place, every floor, and virtually every possible view from every building at the resort.     The 1bdrms are not as common,   and I THINK they may be limited to near the elevators (centrally located) and usually on the side which the building is angled towards.  (Most of the towers have a bend/angle located at the Elevators).       I'm not 100% positive though on if 1bdrms may be located elsewhere in the buildings beyond that "inside of bend near elevators" location.



For those worried about views,  something else to remember is that unlike disney which has every possible room view in it's own unique room "catagory",    This resort only has 2 possible catagories,  which are based off amenties and not view (Deluxe/Presidential).    Therefor even the less desireable room views are going to get classified and treated and the exact same as the best view possible at the resort.    There is absolutely no way whatsoever within the system to guarantee you'll end up with one view or another since it's ultimately a throw of the dice as to the room you will be assigned.  It's all a matter of luck and possibly asking nicely at the resort.

  (There IS one way which in theory allows you a bit more of a guarantee of your room view,   and that is via the VIP level perk that allows you to make requests or reserve specific rooms.  VIP level perks are non transferable however [so unless you spend the hundreds of thousands earning VIP status at developer prices,  you ain't getting the perks],   and are also subject to change, being ignored, or canceled without notice)


----------



## eeyoresnr

we have stayed at Bonnet Creek our last 2 stays... April and May 2011, as well as several of the Disney Resorts... AKL is our favorite, but since I have been out of work since April of 2010 we just can't justify the extra money of staying on Disney property at this time.... we love Bonnet Creek and can not compare the size of space... our upcoming trip in Dec there will be at least 4 of us and possibly 5 so a 2 or 3 bedroom for less than $100 dollars a night is a no brainer for us...


----------



## katallo

Shallow Pockets said:


> I wonder if renting certain rooms would minimize the chances of getting a bad view/location. Those of you with bad experiences, what kind of rooms did you stay in. Are most of the presidential suites in better locations vs the deluxe rooms?





We actually rented a one, two and three bedroom for the past three trips.  The 3 bedroom was located near the elevator in Tower 5.  Im sure it is all luck, but three times in a row was a bit frustrating.  On the past trips, we have asked if there was the possibility of another unit and we always had one of the guest service people make an effort to check.  A few times, if we agreed to wait, we were given a better unit.  Now, when we ask we are told nothing is available.  I guess its just a new policy


----------



## DizMom11

I apologize if it has been asked recently.  can anyone tell me what towers have been renovated recently?


----------



## Rosebud123

DianaPrince said:


> Its all yours ;-)




Sorry that you're disappointed! I went for 10 nights last April and fell in love. The first 5 nights were spent on a lower floor in bldg 5 that had an awful torn couch and a view of the parking garage! I wasn't happy with the view, but I really like the room and I LOVED the resort. The 2nd 5 nights were spent in a gorgeous, newly remodeled room in tower 2 that had an amazing view of the lake and two sets of fireworks. I won't lie - the 2nd room was much better, but I'll keep my fingers crossed for next trip!

Do you at least like all the space you have in the room? The washer/dryer? The awesome pools? The great price tag???


----------



## Calirya

So all the 3 bedrooms seem to be near the elevator? Are they at least good views? We have a 3 bedroom deluxe reserved for Nov.

As far as room request, when I called BC I was told that the only way they take requests is if you are a Platinum, Gold, or VIP owner. I'm an owner but not one of those.


----------



## Calirya

Could anyone tell me the window situation as far as size or maybe post some pics of decorated windows?


----------



## DCTooTall

Calirya said:


> So all the 3 bedrooms seem to be near the elevator? Are they at least good views? We have a 3 bedroom deluxe reserved for Nov.
> 
> As far as room request, when I called BC I was told that the only way they take requests is if you are a Platinum, Gold, or VIP owner. I'm an owner but not one of those.



I wouldn't say that.   I was in a 3bdrm deluxe in Tower 6 a couple years ago and it was at the very end of the hall.   My balcony overlooked the grills between Tower 6 and 5,   and my 2nd and 3rd bedroom windows overlooked the Pirate Ship Pool.




Calirya said:


> Could anyone tell me the window situation as far as size or maybe post some pics of decorated windows?



 I can't say i've ever seen a lot of decorated windows at the resort.   Because of the height of the buildings,  their orientation,  and the inside hallways,      It's not very likely that anyone else will see any decorations you put in the window unless you are stuck on the first or second floor.  

As for size....  Good sized?    I've never actually measured them.   I think you might see some pictures that might help from people who've taken pics of their bedrooms.

The main common areas only have the sliding doorway to the Balcony.


----------



## cinderellamom123

Calirya said:


> Could anyone tell me the window situation as far as size or maybe post some pics of decorated windows?



On our three previous trips we have always been very happy with the room, location, and view.  We have stayed in buildings 1, 2 and 3 (funny, same as the order of our trip)  The windows are large, basically, pretty much the side of each bedroom.  Same with the living room.  I have never seen a decorated window.  I would think that BC would not encourage that, but I am not sure of their official policy.


----------



## sharadoc

I just wanted to pass along an observation, there seems to be a LOT of us who are trying Bonnet Creek for the first time this year, having been diehard onsite folks. Primary reason is cost. I know for us, Disney has essentially priced us out of staying onsite for the type of accomodations we like. We prefer a DVC villa or cabin, and have used an ASMu Family Suite, but that's the "lowest" we'll go.

I know the room we stayed in in 2010, first week in December, cost almost $200 less rack rate vs. 2013. We paid $300 a night for a 1BR at Boardwalk. Same room, same week in 2013, over $500. That's really an excessive price increase coupled with a reduction in discount levels (45% vs. 30%). But Disney's doing well financially, so I guess it doesn't matter.

It's funny, because DH and I swore we would rather stay home than stay offsite again. Suddenly when confronted with that possibility, offsite looked pretty good. 

Anyway, we are absolutely looking forward to Bonnet Creek and really hope that it will be our new home at Disney. Thank you to everyone who offer tips and advice for all of us newbies. I hope to feel like a member of the family soon!


----------



## cruisinpan567

sharadoc said:
			
		

> I just wanted to pass along an observation, there seems to be a LOT of us who are trying Bonnet Creek for the first time this year, having been diehard onsite folks. Primary reason is cost. I know for us, Disney has essentially priced us out of staying onsite for the type of accomodations we like. We prefer a DVC villa or cabin, and have used an ASMu Family Suite, but that's the "lowest" we'll go.
> 
> I know the room we stayed in in 2010, first week in December, cost almost $200 less rack rate vs. 2013. We paid $300 a night for a 1BR at Boardwalk. Same room, same week in 2013, over $500. That's really an excessive price increase coupled with a reduction in discount levels (45% vs. 30%). But Disney's doing well financially, so I guess it doesn't matter.
> 
> It's funny, because DH and I swore we would rather stay home than stay offsite again. Suddenly when confronted with that possibility, offsite looked pretty good.
> 
> Anyway, we are absolutely looking forward to Bonnet Creek and really hope that it will be our new home at Disney. Thank you to everyone who offer tips and advice for all of us newbies. I hope to feel like a member of the family soon!



I second that. It is a price issue with us also. We also are staying off site for the first time. We are hoping that WBC is our new place to stay when we visit the World


----------



## kkmcan

* Sorry just went back and read the previous pages after posting this and saw some people have had some not so nice rooms.*  

We've stayed onsite twice (All Stars Sports, and Pop) and twice now at BC and I can say hands down it feels more like a vacation at BC.  Our first stay was in Tower 1 in a 2 bedroom that faced the parking lot. Our second stay was in the 4 bed Presidential in Tower 4 with a fireworks view. I am a view person so I understand about having lousy views- it sucks. I guess its the luck of the draw.  My MIL booked our stays so I had no part of what we got but either way I was happy. Now looking at dumpsters or smelling garbage that just awful!

We stay at BC because the inlaws own there and we can stay for free. I will always choose free over any other choice. Anywhoo, we are so relaxed and rested at BC. Everyone gets their own bed so my kids are beyond happy (no one sleeping on an air mattress on the floor). Dh and I get our own room   and there's plenty of space and multiple tvs (not that we do a lot of tv watching) but still it makes everyone happy.  Loved having the kitchen so we stock up on whatever anyone wants that they normally like to eat at home.  Dh and I love the balcony in the morning and evenings. 

The parks are just a hop, skip and a jump- no more than riding a Disney bus to a park.  

We are resort people and love our space so we hate, hate, hate the one room motel.  No one is happy with that and it definitely dampers our vacation.


----------



## aubriee

DianaPrince said:


> Yes,I did ask nicely if they had any theme park views,fireworks,scenery and he just shook his head and said unfortunatley no. So, whatever Im not one to make a big deal out of it and I get Im just a renter at a timeshare but I mean I said it was our first visit there and we had the 4 small kids with us youd think he might wanna be nice but it is what it is. Just looking at all the great views and I guess I built myself up we would get one. Oh well first night done and so far not too impressed,sorry yall.



We were at Bonnet Creek May 10th-20th (just got home late last night).  We too requested to be placed in the main building or building 5.  We were assigned a one bedroom on the second floor in building 4.  We were facing the lake though, which was nice.  When I very nicely asked about a room in the main building or in building 6, I too was told that they no longer take room requests and you get what you get.  We did love the resort though and will definitely be returning.  We loved all the space and the price was great We booked through Vacation Strategies and had no problem checking in.  In fact, we checked in about 10:30AM and were pleasantly surprised to find the room ready.  We did volunteer to wait for a room in the main building or a higher room, but were refused and were told the room we were assigned was what we got, since they no longer accept room requests.

Our only complaint was the lack of parking around building 4.  We had a handicapped tag, but usually got stuck having to park in the garage, which was difficult with a 79 y/o using a cane and my PF feet.  I usually let my mom off at the front door, parked in the garage, then hobbled myself over to meet her.  What was irritating was the people parked in the handicapped spots who didn't even have a handicap tag and were obviously not handicapped.  We saw a black mustang that was parked there pretty much all week (without handicap tags) and the times we saw someone getting into it, they were like a couple in their late 20's/early 30's (obviously not handicapped).  My mom did say something to them one morning as they were getting into their car, about it being wrong to park there if they weren't handicapped, as others really needed those spaces. Their only response was to laugh and say, "first come first served" and "Bonnet Creek is not going to do anything to stop us". Sure enough, when we called to report them, nothing was done and they continued to park there all week.


----------



## eeyoresnr

Calirya said:


> So all the 3 bedrooms seem to be near the elevator? Are they at least good views? We have a 3 bedroom deluxe reserved for Nov.
> 
> As far as room request, when I called BC I was told that the only way they take requests is if you are a Platinum, Gold, or VIP owner. I'm an owner but not one of those.



while not all 3 bedrooms are near elevator , both of ours were... were had a room that faced parking lot and DTD our first stay in building 5... not the greatest view but the room was still awesome...second stay we were in building 6 with pool/lake view... we spent much more time out on our balcony with this view... we didn't here any noise from elevator area either stay... I posted several pics on original bonnet creel thread


----------



## JimMIA

sharadoc said:


> I know the room we stayed in in 2010, first week in December, cost almost $200 less rack rate vs. 2013. We paid $300 a night for a 1BR at Boardwalk. Same room, same week in 2013, over $500. That's really an excessive price increase coupled with a reduction in discount levels (45% vs. 30%). But Disney's doing well financially, so I guess it doesn't matter.


No, it doesn't matter one bit to the Mouse.

However, there is another option for onsite at DVC.  The DIS has a Rent/Trade board where DVC owners rent reservations.  _(You have to be logged into the DIS to be able to see that forum.) _  Those offerings should give you good savings over Disney Reservations prices...even at the discounted prices.  

There is also at least one broker -- www.dvcrequest.com -- who specializes in matching DVC owners and prospective renters.  David's service costs a little more than a direct rental on the DIS DVC Rent/Trade board, but he offers kind of an escrow system which protects both parties.  His service gets rave reviews from both owners and renters.



> It's funny, because DH and I swore we would rather stay home than stay offsite again. Suddenly when confronted with that possibility, offsite looked pretty good.


Yeah, life is funny like that.



> Anyway, we are absolutely looking forward to Bonnet Creek and really hope that it will be our new home at Disney.


You will like WBC!  It is different from DVC resorts, so it's hard to make comparisons...but it's a beautiful resort.  You will enjoy Bonnet Creek.


----------



## keywestbride

We just returned from our first stay at Bonnet Creek.  We rented through Vacation Strategy, and stayed for 8 nights.  Overall, it was a very good experience, and we'll likely stay there again next time.  We had no problems checking in, although it did take them a little while to find our name.

This was our first off-site stay, so I had a lot of the same concerns that have been shared here.  Honestly, if I had a limitless budget, I'd probably choose BLT, but WBC has a lot of benefits over Pop and CSR, where we've stayed in the past.

Obviously, the cost is a major factor, but also the pools were so much nicer at WBC.  All of us loved both the pirate pool and the lazy river.  Zero entry is a really nice feature with little kids.  The lake was very pretty as well.  We never checked out most of the other features, but for those who do a no-parks day, I think they'd be awesome.  Next time, we'd like to build in a resort only day just so that we can enjoy the resort even more.

I loved having a w&d.  That made a huge difference for me.  I didn't feel like I needed to pack as much, and it was nice to be able to not have to worry about the kids spilling things on themselves or whatever.  The extra room to spread out in was another huge perk.  Everyone slept much better.  

I worried a lot about feeling like a housekeeper instead of being on vacation, but I think I did less actual straightening up b/c we had plenty of room for all of our things.  In our Disney rooms, I was constantly trying to organize clothing and things so that we'd have room to move.

We only ate a few meals in our condo, but it was nice to have the option, and to be able to store snacks and things for the kids.  The one downside was our fridge.  It wasn't cooling properly (it was just barely below room temp).  We called, and maintenance came to swap it out (at midnight, long after we'd gone to bed).  By that time, our food had spoiled, and we needed to replace all of it, which was a hassle.  We called and explained what had happened, and they did reimburse us for the food, but kind of made us feel as though they were doing us a favor, and that we were pulling something over on them, which was ridiculous- we're talking about $35 worth of stuff.  That was the one time that I really missed Disney CS.  The second fridge was better, but honestly, I still don't think it was as cold as it should be.  Our frozen stuff seemed partially thawed, and our milk didn't seem to be as cold as you'd expect.  Next time, I'll definitely take a thermometer with me.  I don't know if this is a common problem or not, but I surely would not want to come down with food poisoning on vacation!

The room was in pretty good shape.  I did notice a few little cosmetic flaws, but nothing major- no ripped furniture or anything like that.  The beds were comfy, and the whirpool tub was awesome.

We opted not to get a parking pass and never had a problem there.  We did get a message on our phone, but never even listened to it.

We were on the second floor of tower 5, which worked out well for us, although the view was less than pretty.  We were able to see a few fireworks, but always caught only the last ones.  I would have much preferred a lake view, or at least something higher up, but it wasn't a huge deal.

The only other negative was that someone stole one of our beach balls while we were at the pool, and that could have happened anywhere.  Most of the guests were pretty friendly, and I didn't notice too  many rowdy kids.  Of course, I have two young sons, so I may be a bit biased there. 

My husband said he can't imagine staying in a regular Disney room again, and I tend to agree.  The pros far outweighed the cons.


----------



## KCmike

What a wonderful report.  ^^^^  I get to give my version as we will stay offsite for the very first time next week.  Should be interesting.


----------



## sharadoc

JimMIA said:


> No, it doesn't matter one bit to the Mouse.
> 
> However, there is another option for onsite at DVC.  The DIS has a Rent/Trade board where DVC owners rent reservations.  _(You have to be logged into the DIS to be able to see that forum.) _  Those offerings should give you good savings over Disney Reservations prices...even at the discounted prices.
> 
> There is also at least one broker -- www.dvcrequest.com -- who specializes in matching DVC owners and prospective renters.  David's service costs a little more than a direct rental on the DIS DVC Rent/Trade board, but he offers kind of an escrow system which protects both parties.  His service gets rave reviews from both owners and renters.
> 
> Yeah, life is funny like that.
> 
> You will like WBC!  It is different from DVC resorts, so it's hard to make comparisons...but it's a beautiful resort.  You will enjoy Bonnet Creek.



Thanks. We priced out renting but it still came in about triple the BC price for the week. We are scared to death of being locked in to a trip with no cancellation policy as well as paying so far in advance, so we would have to buy trip insurance. For that price, we could also get a cabin which would be fine with us. But still would cost the same as a room at BC PLUS tickets, so just can't do it!!


----------



## Calirya

keywestbride said:


> All of us loved both the pirate pool and the lazy river.  Zero entry is a really nice feature with little kids.
> 
> We opted not to get a parking pass and never had a problem there.  We did get a message on our phone, but never even listened to it.



I read that the pool had zero entry but what does that mean?




cinderellamom123 said:


> I have never seen a decorated window.  I would think that BC would not encourage that, but I am not sure of their official policy.



I had called BC directly right when we first booked and asked about decorating the windows and they said it was fine, you just couldnt use tape.


----------



## Spanky

Zero entry means there are no steps into the pool - just a gradual slope - like being at the beach. Great for small children or mobility challenged persons.


----------



## keywestbride

Calirya said:


> I read that the pool had zero entry but what does that mean?
> 
> It's when the pool gently slopes down/gets deeper, kind of like walking into the ocean, as opposed to having it be 3 ft. deep with steps at the edge.
> 
> That way, a toddler can play in the water, but it's not super deep, and it's easier to get in and out with them.


----------



## Calirya

Spanky said:


> Zero entry means there are no steps into the pool - just a gradual slope - like being at the beach. Great for small children or mobility challenged persons.





keywestbride said:


> It's when the pool gently slopes down/gets deeper, kind of like walking into the ocean, as opposed to having it be 3 ft. deep with steps at the edge.
> 
> That way, a toddler can play in the water, but it's not super deep, and it's easier to get in and out with them.




Thank you!! That will be great for my daughter! Although lately she's become quite the dare devil.


----------



## DianaPrince

Rosebud123 said:
			
		

> Sorry that you're disappointed! I went for 10 nights last April and fell in love. The first 5 nights were spent on a lower floor in bldg 5 that had an awful torn couch and a view of the parking garage! I wasn't happy with the view, but I really like the room and I LOVED the resort. The 2nd 5 nights were spent in a gorgeous, newly remodeled room in tower 2 that had an amazing view of the lake and two sets of fireworks. I won't lie - the 2nd room was much better, but I'll keep my fingers crossed for next trip!
> 
> Do you at least like all the space you have in the room? The washer/dryer? The awesome pools? The great price tag???



The space was nice,yes but didnt like that my kids were kinda far away from our bedroom being on the bottom floor and all. The washer dryer was cool to have clean clothes when you go home. However, It didnt seem like a vacation having to still do laundry and dish washing and cooking. My type of vacationing is when you dont have to do much. Thats just me and dh though. Even if we had LOVED the place like everyone else does my kids tastes were soured by the insanely loud fire alarm our last night around 8/9 and being told to leave asap! Took hours to calm them down. Good to know they having working smoke detectors though. So,no even the lower price tag doesnt do it for us Im afraid. Back to AoA next time. But hope everyone else has a better time.


----------



## Robbi

DianaPrince said:


> The space was nice,yes but didnt like that my kids were kinda far away from our bedroom being on the bottom floor and all. The washer dryer was cool to have clean clothes when you go home. However, It didnt seem like a vacation having to still do laundry and dish washing and cooking. My type of vacationing is when you dont have to do much. Thats just me and dh though. Even if we had LOVED the place like everyone else does my kids tastes were soured by the insanely loud fire alarm our last night around 8/9 and being told to leave asap! Took hours to calm them down. Good to know they having working smoke detectors though. So,no even the lower price tag doesnt do it for us Im afraid. Back to AoA next time. But hope everyone else has a better time.



Oh, I didn't cook at WBC. All I did in the kitchen was make coffee. I do laundry before we leave no matter where we stay. Going home and having a bunch of laundry drives me nuts.

We had a fire alarm go off when we stayed RPC at the GF so I understand. 

Also had a guard banging on our room at 12 am at the Contemporary. He had the wrong room and he was a total snot about it.

WBC or other offsite resorts are not for everyone but we have as good a time offsite as we do when we stay onsite.


----------



## The Original~Mad4mky

sharadoc said:


> I just wanted to pass along an observation, there seems to be a LOT of us who are trying Bonnet Creek for the first time this year, having been diehard onsite folks. Primary reason is cost. I know for us, Disney has essentially priced us out of staying onsite for the type of accomodations we like. We prefer a DVC villa or cabin, and have used an ASMu Family Suite, but that's the "lowest" we'll go.
> 
> I know the room we stayed in in 2010, first week in December, cost almost $200 less rack rate vs. 2013. We paid $300 a night for a 1BR at Boardwalk. Same room, same week in 2013, over $500. That's really an excessive price increase coupled with a reduction in discount levels (45% vs. 30%). But Disney's doing well financially, so I guess it doesn't matter.
> 
> It's funny, because DH and I swore we would rather stay home than stay offsite again. Suddenly when confronted with that possibility, offsite looked pretty good.
> 
> Anyway, we are absolutely looking forward to Bonnet Creek and really hope that it will be our new home at Disney. Thank you to everyone who offer tips and advice for all of us newbies. I hope to feel like a member of the family soon!



We are exactly the same as you (although my daughters are finally adults now!). This is our first time off property...but being Wyndham owners...we figured we needed to USE the system we bought into...and save $$--so we can do more trips to other locations. 
I hope this place lives up to the reputation...everyone here seems to pretty much love it. Where as we stayed at Saratoga Springs a year and half ago. Ugh....hated it. This HAS to be better...


----------



## Robbi

The Original~Mad4mky said:


> We are exactly the same as you (although my daughters are finally adults now!). This is our first time off property...but being Wyndham owners...we figured we needed to USE the system we bought into...and save $$--so we can do more trips to other locations.
> I hope this place lives up to the reputation...everyone here seems to pretty much love it. Where as we stayed at Saratoga Springs a year and half ago. Ugh....hated it. This HAS to be better...



We are DVC members and I can tell you that the WBC accommodations are more upscale than any DVC villas.


----------



## sharadoc

The Original~Mad4mky said:


> We are exactly the same as you (although my daughters are finally adults now!). This is our first time off property...but being Wyndham owners...we figured we needed to USE the system we bought into...and save $$--so we can do more trips to other locations.
> I hope this place lives up to the reputation...everyone here seems to pretty much love it. Where as we stayed at Saratoga Springs a year and half ago. Ugh....hated it. This HAS to be better...



I hope you like it or that you use the Wyndham ownership somewhere else! We weren't big fans of SSR either and wouldn't choose to stay there again. Plus the points are higher there than either Boardwalk or OKW (we don't own), so if we would decide to rent points, we would only choose SSR if we got it REAL cheap. 



Robbi said:


> We are DVC members and I can tell you that the WBC accommodations are more upscale than any DVC villas.



That seems to be what I saw in the photos, that's great to know for sure!


----------



## disneyfreak7

DianaPrince said:


> The space was nice,yes but didnt like that my kids were kinda far away from our bedroom being on the bottom floor and all. The washer dryer was cool to have clean clothes when you go home. However, It didnt seem like a vacation having to still do laundry and dish washing and cooking. My type of vacationing is when you dont have to do much. Thats just me and dh though. Even if we had LOVED the place like everyone else does my kids tastes were soured by the insanely loud fire alarm our last night around 8/9 and being told to leave asap! Took hours to calm them down. Good to know they having working smoke detectors though. So,no even the lower price tag doesnt do it for us Im afraid. Back to AoA next time. But hope everyone else has a better time.



this happened to us in 2011 at Disney's Beach Club. Paid for 2 rooms at $300 each and fire alarm goes off at 2am!! Had to evacuate and stand outside in our jammies for over an hour! Can happen anywhere.


----------



## keywestbride

Just out of curiosity, what's bad about SSR?


----------



## JennLK

keywestbride said:


> Just out of curiosity, what's bad about SSR?



I'm curious as well.... I loved SSR


----------



## Janet Hill

JennLK said:


> I'm curious as well.... I loved SSR



I've stayed at all the DVC resorts except BLT and i think that SSR just has the least resort feel to it. I don't think there is anything wrong with it, but IMO I would just rather stay elsewhere.  BCV and AKL are my first choices.


----------



## MickeyNicki

Thinking of staying at the Grand Hotel because they will allow me to bring my small dog...not keen on putting her in a kennel for 11 days.  Does anyone have any reviews they can share?  I am attempting to go through this thread but the majority of the reviews are from the time shares


----------



## sharadoc

keywestbride said:


> Just out of curiosity, what's bad about SSR?



I don't like the layout of the room. The way the bathroom is set up, the separate toilet room was rough in the middle of the night because you had to turn on the overhead light or be completely in the dark. In the other DVCs we could put a night light in the bathroom and that was good enough.

We also didn't like the style of sofabed, it's the old kind where you sink into a hard frame, so when you're sitting on the sofa, a hard board hits the back of your knees.

The kitchen and living room were identical to Boardwalk and Beach Club, it was just the furniture that we didn't like.

If they would upgrade the sofabed we might consider it. The resort itself is lovely, they have great pools, parking is great, and the elevators are easy to use in each building. 

If I can get one of those DVC last minute deals for SSR, I'm not saying I would refuse, but it wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## DCTooTall

MickeyNicki said:


> Thinking of staying at the Grand Hotel because they will allow me to bring my small dog...not keen on putting her in a kennel for 11 days.  Does anyone have any reviews they can share?  I am attempting to go through this thread but the majority of the reviews are from the time shares



I'm not sure you'll be able to find much information on the Grande here since this thread is pretty much talking about the time share resort.   

BUT.... since the Time Share and the Hotel share the property and most of the amenities,    The comments on things like the pools and restaurants would apply to both.

You might have better luck creating a thread asking specifically about the Wyndham Grande to hear from those who's stayed at the hotel about the specifics like the hotel rooms, service, and shuttle.


   (My only real hotel specific information that I know is that the Hotel charges a daily Resort Fee and parking (Self or Valet) fee above what your usual advertised Nightly rate is )


----------



## carlbarry

MickeyNicki said:


> Thinking of staying at the Grand Hotel because they will allow me to bring my small dog...not keen on putting her in a kennel for 11 days.  Does anyone have any reviews they can share?  I am attempting to go through this thread but the majority of the reviews are from the time shares



I stayed there in 2011.  My thought is, why would anybody stay there, when for less you can stay at the timeshare portion of Bonnet Creek?  Here's why: the room is a hotel room; the room I had did not have a balcony or window that could open; there is no microwave oven; there is a micro fridge that barely kept my food cool, and has no freezer section; the pool is nothing special, and accessible even if you're staying at the timeshare portion anyway; there was a significant charge for parking; there is a resort fee.  I didn't even use the pool there.  I used what I think are the much nicer pools at the other buildings, and also used the mini golf.
That being my opinion, you can read the reviews on Tripadvisor, where it gets 4.5 stars.  Search under Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort Bonnet Creek.


----------



## keywestbride

Does BC not allow pets?  The people across from us had a (loud) dog, and I saw hotel employees in that room more than once, so they must have known.


----------



## The Original~Mad4mky

keywestbride said:


> Just out of curiosity, what's bad about SSR?



There were just several things that added up. The smaller bathrooms. The smaller couch (we had a small room--our whole family of 5 did not go on the trip where we stayed).
The room we stayed in seemed like a Holiday Inn vs a resort.

This was the first time staying in a condo on property. We had always stayed in resort rooms (Coronado Springs, Port Orleans, Caribbean Beach)--this was our first try at DVC. Maybe I just expected more?? 

Who knows...but it just wasn't our cup of tea. Everyone is different...


----------



## keywestbride

Ugh- bad sofa bed would do me in too.  Thanks for all of the SSR info.  Doesn't sound like it would be my first choice either.

I felt like we had plenty of space at WBC.  Not as much as at home, but plenty.  It was as close to home as I'd ever expect on vacation.  2 bathrooms were a dream come true too.  That's one thing that always made me crazy in the past.  They weren't huge, but big enough, and pretty spread out, so we never got in each others way.


----------



## DCTooTall

keywestbride said:


> Does BC not allow pets?  The people across from us had a (loud) dog, and I saw hotel employees in that room more than once, so they must have known.



I can't say for certain,   But I'm pretty sure pets aren't supposed to be in the rooms at the resort.  From an owners standpoint,  the extra wear and tear an animal could put on the unit just wouldn't be worth it since there would be no way (with the way the HOA is set up) to recoup the costs from the pet owner and so it'd be spread out among the entire ownership base.   Since it's not a hotel which charges a nightly rate,   there wouldn't be a way to simply tack on a "pet fee" like you might for a hotel, house rental, or apartment.     (I'm also thinking that I don't recall seeing a lot of easily accessible areas which you could take the pet out to do it's business that wouldn't either be in the middle of a public area or in an area not very pedestrian friendly.)


Obviously though,  there is a difference between a "Pet", and a 'Service Animal'.


----------



## MickeyNicki

keywestbride said:


> Does BC not allow pets?  The people across from us had a (loud) dog, and I saw hotel employees in that room more than once, so they must have known.



The hotel part of it does, I called and asked and its a $50 one time fee, pet must be under 25lbs and if you are leaving it in the room you cannot have maid service, if you take it out of the room you can schedule maid service.


----------



## aubriee

keywestbride said:


> Does BC not allow pets?  The people across from us had a (loud) dog, and I saw hotel employees in that room more than once, so they must have known.



I just copied this from their FAQ section on the WBC site:
7. Is this a Pet-Friendly resort?
Sorry, no pets.


----------



## MickeyNicki

aubriee said:


> I just copied this from their FAQ section on the WBC site:
> 7. Is this a Pet-Friendly resort?
> Sorry, no pets.



If you call the Wyndham Grand Hotel Bonnet Creek or go to their website you will see they allow pets and have a pet waiver you must sign.  The time shares do not allow them but the hotel does


----------



## jlhill4444

This thread has been invaluable in helping me plan our next trip.  We are staying for 13 nights in June and I am wondering if we will have any housekeeping visits or if they are only for a fee.  If they are for a fee only, how much is the charge?  For that long of a stay, I would like at least one cleaning, but don't really want to pay for it.


----------



## infopurposesonly

keywestbride said:


> Does BC not allow pets?  The people across from us had a (loud) dog, and I saw hotel employees in that room more than once, so they must have known.



When we were there (in a timeshare unit) a few weeks ago, we heard a dog barking loudly in the hallway.  If a service dog, it was poorly trained.  Same family had kids yelling as they ran down the hallway.  Very inconsiderate!  We also saw several people walking small dogs around the property.  Perhaps they were guests at the hotel.


----------



## DizMom11

can anyone tell me if there are basketball courts?

Thanks!


----------



## Cynt

We just returned from WBC. All I have to say is BOOK IT!!

Check out my observations in this post.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3117479


----------



## stace1214

jlhill4444 said:


> This thread has been invaluable in helping me plan our next trip.  We are staying for 13 nights in June and I am wondering if we will have any housekeeping visits or if they are only for a fee.  If they are for a fee only, how much is the charge?  For that long of a stay, I would like at least one cleaning, but don't really want to pay for it.



I called to ask about the housekeeping fee- I believe it's $85 a day. I think I'll make my own bed etc.... and save the $$!


----------



## Calirya

sharadoc said:


> I hope you like it or that you use the Wyndham ownership somewhere else! We weren't big fans of SSR either and wouldn't choose to stay there again.





Ok went back a few pages and may have missed it but what is SSR?


----------



## Bellamouse

Calirya said:


> Ok went back a few pages and may have missed it but what is SSR?



Saratoga Springs Resort


----------



## erocrobro

Does WBC provide pool towels or do we need to bring our own?  I don't want to use the ones in the room since there is no housekeeping.


----------



## Bellamouse

There are towels for the pools that you can check out.  They make you check them out because I guess people weren't returning them.   You get charged for them if you don't check them back in when you're done.  I think the check out for pool towels is only in buildings 6 and the main building (but I could be wrong about that).   We did use our room towels as we had 8 towels and we were only 2 people.  There is also a washer and dryer in the room, so we could have washed towels once if we had wanted.


----------



## DCTooTall

jlhill4444 said:


> This thread has been invaluable in helping me plan our next trip.  We are staying for 13 nights in June and I am wondering if we will have any housekeeping visits or if they are only for a fee.  If they are for a fee only, how much is the charge?  For that long of a stay, I would like at least one cleaning, but don't really want to pay for it.



 With a 13night stay you'll usually get at least 1 "tidy up service" about mid-stay included in the reservation.   I think it's generally after 7 days.  You can pay for attentional housecleaning visits during your stay if you want them.

   You also have a washer/dryer in the room,  so you are able to wash your towels and anything else you need washed during your stay pretty easily.



DizMom11 said:


> can anyone tell me if there are basketball courts?
> 
> Thanks!



 I don't recall ever seeing any on property.  sorry.



erocrobro said:


> Does WBC provide pool towels or do we need to bring our own?  I don't want to use the ones in the room since there is no housekeeping.



 You can check out towels at one of the activity desks (last I checked),  which are located at Tower 6 and in the main building.   They simply need your name and room number and can check out as many towels as you would like.

  You would then need ot return the towels before you leave or you may be subject to a $25 per towel charge.

 You can "swap" your towels as much as you'd like during the week (at the activity desks....   and I think most o the other pools also have a spot staffed that allows you to swap at least some of the day).

Your room also has a washer/dryer so you can wash the towels if you like.


Unfortunately there were too many towels "walking off" at the resort,   so they had to go from the old system of just having them available at each pool to the current sign-out system in order to control costs (in an extension, the owner's maintenance fees).


----------



## Bellamouse

Just booked for end of October - CAN.NOT.WAIT!!    Just had to throw that out there....


----------



## infopurposesonly

DCTooTall said:


> Unfortunately there were too many towels "walking off" at the resort,   so they had to go from the old system of just having them available at each pool to the current sign-out system in order to control costs (in an extension, the owner's maintenance fees).



We rented a cabana at Tower 6, left for a few minutes to swim, came back and found all of our towels we had left in there were gone.  Couldn't believe people would actually walk into a reserved cabana to take towels.  We weren't charged for them.  We explained what happened and they were replaced.  After that we always had at least one person stay at the cabana.


----------



## FairyCC

Getting excited for our upcoming trip!!!  Can't wait to check out this resort, it seems everyone has so much good to say about it


----------



## gdrj

We are staying Bonn Creek Timeshare in December.  

We are DVC members so we usually stay on property.  The biggest concern is transportation back and forth to the parks. We usually stay at the Boardwalk so we are spoiled by being able to walk or boat ride to 2 parks. 

We will have a car(s) and are Annual passholders so we don't need to worry about paying to park at Disney.  

1-How has the bus transportation been ( I am aware of the fees)?
If you purchase tickets(?) to ride the bus do they have to be used on the day you buy them?

2- If we drove over to MK and some of our party wanted to stay later could they take the bus back (if they bought bus ticket).

3- Can it be used 1 way?

4-Do the busses run according to schedule published or is it hit or miss?

5- What happens if Disney closes parking lots, are busses still running?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## eeyoresnr

gdrj said:


> We are staying Bonn Creek Timeshare in December.
> 
> We are DVC members so we usually stay on property.  The biggest concern is transportation back and forth to the parks. We usually stay at the Boardwalk so we are spoiled by being able to walk or boat ride to 2 parks.
> 
> We will have a car(s) and are Annual passholders so we don't need to worry about paying to park at Disney.
> 
> 1-How has the bus transportation been ( I am aware of the fees)?
> If you purchase tickets(?) to ride the bus do they have to be used on the day you buy them?
> 
> 2- If we drove over to MK and some of our party wanted to stay later could they take the bus back (if they bought bus ticket).
> 
> 3- Can it be used 1 way?
> 
> 4-Do the busses run according to schedule published or is it hit or miss?
> 
> 5- What happens if Disney closes parking lots, are busses still running?
> 
> Thanks for any info.



these are many of the questions I was going to ask so I would be interested in the responses


----------



## Fundytrail

1-How has the bus transportation been ( I am aware of the fees)?
*OK*

If you purchase tickets(?) to ride the bus do they have to be used on the day you buy them?
*NO*

2- If we drove over to MK and some of our party wanted to stay later could they take the bus back (if they bought bus ticket).
*Yes they can*

3- Can it be used 1 way?
*Yes, I believe*

4-Do the busses run according to schedule published or is it hit or miss?
*Ours did run on schedule*

5- What happens if Disney closes parking lots, are busses still running?
*Not sure*

Note you give your ticket when you load the bus at BC and when returning from the park to BC a ticket was not required.


----------



## gdrj

Thanks Fundytrail!


----------



## Spanky

So if you know where to catch the WBC bus you can ride it back from the parks without a ticket? That will be great for the adults in my group. I can leave early with the kids and they can stay late and it will not cost anything. Wonder how long that will last?


----------



## gdrj

Spanky said:


> So if you know where to catch the WBC bus you can ride it back from the parks without a ticket? That will be great for the adults in my group. I can leave early with the kids and they can stay late and it will not cost anything. Wonder how long that will last?



Not very long,  now that you posted that!


----------



## Jo-Anne

My husband and I are thinking of renting a 1BR in late October with an RCI timeshare exchange.  I was hoping my 16 & 13 year old would come down for 3 days while we are there too.  I haven't read too much about the 1BR suites - just wondering how the pull out sofa would be for the kids to sleep on.  Also have read that there are not many 1BR suites, so wondering if anyone knows what towers or views are likely with a 1BR?  I was hoping to get the Hilton Grand Vacations Sea World location, but our times don't work out but BC available and it looks great.


----------



## Chelley00

jlhill4444 said:


> This thread has been invaluable in helping me plan our next trip.  We are staying for 13 nights in June and I am wondering if we will have any housekeeping visits or if they are only for a fee.  If they are for a fee only, how much is the charge?  For that long of a stay, I would like at least one cleaning, but don't really want to pay for it.



We were there for 14 nights, and came in on day 7 and found that housekeeping had been in and changed sheets, replaced towels/soap/shampoo, vacuumed, cleaned bathrooms etc.  It looked like it did when we first checked in......minus our stuff everywhere.  It was a surprise to us because no one had told us they would be in.


----------



## WDWFAN2020

We loved our stay at WBC so much last year that we booked to return again this year.  Can't wait to spend more time in the salt water pool.


----------



## Fundytrail

WDWFAN2020 said:


> We loved our stay at WBC so much last year that we booked to return again this year.  Can't wait to spend more time in the salt water pool.



Us too, just booked 14 nights for our second stay


----------



## kat3668

Fundytrail said:


> Us too, just booked 14 nights for our second stay



Salt water pool... i missed that where is that located?


----------



## disneyfreak7

Spanky said:


> So if you know where to catch the WBC bus you can ride it back from the parks without a ticket? That will be great for the adults in my group. I can leave early with the kids and they can stay late and it will not cost anything. Wonder how long that will last?



This would be great for us too! We have 21, 19 and 18 year old that like to stay late in park and we like to be in bed so we can get up early with 11 and 9 year old! Now to just find out where bus stop is!


----------



## jlhill4444

Chelley00 said:


> We were there for 14 nights, and came in on day 7 and found that housekeeping had been in and changed sheets, replaced towels/soap/shampoo, vacuumed, cleaned bathrooms etc.  It looked like it did when we first checked in......minus our stuff everywhere.  It was a surprise to us because no one had told us they would be in.



That is wonderful to know!! Thank you!


----------



## Cynt

Jo-Anne said:


> My husband and I are thinking of renting a 1BR in late October with an RCI timeshare exchange.  I was hoping my 16 & 13 year old would come down for 3 days while we are there too.  I haven't read too much about the 1BR suites - just wondering how the pull out sofa would be for the kids to sleep on.  Also have read that there are not many 1BR suites, so wondering if anyone knows what towers or views are likely with a 1BR?  I was hoping to get the Hilton Grand Vacations Sea World location, but our times don't work out but BC available and it looks great.



I would just rent a 2 bdrm.  There are plenty of them and probably cost around the same as a one bdrm.


----------



## Fundytrail

disneyfreak7 said:


> This would be great for us too! We have 21, 19 and 18 year old that like to stay late in park and we like to be in bed so we can get up early with 11 and 9 year old! Now to just find out where bus stop is!



The bus stop locations at the parks are identified on the bus schedule you receive at check-in.


----------



## Calirya

Spanky said:


> So if you know where to catch the WBC bus you can ride it back from the parks without a ticket?



Hmmm I'm curious about this too.


----------



## jojo0612

Staying for the first time off-site in July. In the past, we've always gone and stayed on site during FD.  Can anyone give us some suggestions of good places to eat that aren't in the parks?  I appreciate all the help!


----------



## aubriee

jojo0612 said:


> Staying for the first time off-site in July. In the past, we've always gone and stayed on site during FD.  Can anyone give us some suggestions of good places to eat that aren't in the parks?  I appreciate all the help!



When enjoyed Fogo de Chao Brazillian Steak House (go very, very hungry though, as it is all you can eat steak, lamb, and ribs).  We also liked Bahama Breeze and ate there twice, during our recent May trip.  I know they have them everywhere, but we also enjoyed Cracker Barrel (just good old southern style food, but cheap and good).

Two places I would not recommend though would be Golden Corral or Boston Lobster Feast.  Food was plentiful, but they were just nasty.


----------



## wdw&sonny

Where's the best place (cheapest, easiest) to buy sunscreen if staying at BC?

We are bringing carryons only and so we can't bring the liquid.  What do others do about this?


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

wdw&sonny said:


> Where's the best place (cheapest, easiest) to buy sunscreen if staying at BC?
> 
> We are bringing carryons only and so we can't bring the liquid.  What do others do about this?



The travel size section at Target has small spray sunscreen (less than 3 ounces). They were $1.79 each and lasted much longer than I expected. Other than that you will can buy some at the little shop at Bonnet Creek just be prepared to pay a premium price for it.


----------



## Bellamouse

Yeah, we always make a Target run, first thing.  We pick up a case of water, beer for the DH, breakfast items and snacks and pretty much all our toiletries.  We buy a big sunscreen and then travel sizes of everything else.   We take home any leftover sunscreen.  But we don't like to fly with the toiletries either even though we do check bags.  I don't like that they sometimes leak.  Plus, they're typically cheaper in FL than where we live, and the tax is cheaper too     The Target isn't too far away - there are actually two you could go to.  If you don't have a car, then I guess you could get them at the BC gift shop, although their prices are a little higher (like any gift shop).


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

jojo0612 said:


> Staying for the first time off-site in July. In the past, we've always gone and stayed on site during FD.  Can anyone give us some suggestions of good places to eat that aren't in the parks?  I appreciate all the help!



We ate at the typical chain places...Red Lobster, Cracker Barrel, Starbucks  We also ordered pizza one night.


----------



## aubriee

wdw&sonny said:


> Where's the best place (cheapest, easiest) to buy sunscreen if staying at BC?
> 
> We are bringing carryons only and so we can't bring the liquid.  What do others do about this?





Bellamouse said:


> Yeah, we always make a Target run, first thing.  We pick up a case of water, beer for the DH, breakfast items and snacks and pretty much all our toiletries.  We buy a big sunscreen and then travel sizes of everything else.   We take home any leftover sunscreen.  But we don't like to fly with the toiletries either even though we do check bags.  I don't like that they sometimes leak.  *Plus they're typically cheaper in FL than where we live*, and the tax is cheaper too     The Target isn't too far away - there are actually two you could go to.  If you don't have a car, then I guess you could get them at the BC gift shop, although their prices are a little higher (like any gift shop).



We did carry ons only when we where down there May 10th-20th and made a run to the Super Walmart the day we arrived to pick up a few items, including sun screen.  We were the opposite of Bellamouse though.  We were surprised at how much higher sunscreen was in Florida than it is here in Texas.


----------



## Cynt

wdw&sonny said:


> Where's the best place (cheapest, easiest) to buy sunscreen if staying at BC?
> 
> We are bringing carryons only and so we can't bring the liquid.  What do others do about this?



Walmart run.


----------



## Janjan

Is there a cleaning fee of $98 that's charged? I don't mean if you request a room cleaning mid stay, but just in general? I've read that on a couple of sites.

(Trying to change my ticker!)


----------



## DCTooTall

Janjan said:


> Is there a cleaning fee of $98 that's charged? I don't mean if you request a room cleaning mid stay, but just in general? I've read that on a couple of sites.
> 
> (Trying to change my ticker!)



Not that I'm aware of.    There is no daily housekeeping,   so you will be charged if you request a maid service at all during your stay.

 If your reservation is over 7 days,   There is a free "tidy-up" included on the 7th day.


Which sites did you see this fee mentioned?    Maybe it was people who made a reservation here not realizing it was a timeshare and that there was no normally included housekeeping like at a hotel?


----------



## Wonders10

Hooray! Ken and Denise (vacation upgrades) were able to rebook our reservation with the discounted rate!  Saved $120!


----------



## Janjan

Which sites did you see this fee mentioned? Maybe it was people who made a reservation here not realizing it was a timeshare and that there was no normally included housekeeping like at a hotel? 

Well, heck if I can find it now!! I booked through booking.com and thought it was there but now can't find it. I think I'm going to rebook through a different site, though.


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

We just returned this past Sunday from a 10 night stay at WBC. This was our second stay at WBC and I cant wait to book our next vacation here as well. I wanted to mention what we found out about the wifi. We were in tower 2 and had little issue with the wifi. On about our 6th day we began having trouble with it. My husband mentioned it at the activities desk and the young lady who worked there told him that when the resort was very busy (it was Memorial weekend) that the wifi had to occasionally be rebooted. She walked back to a room where there computer equipment was kept and pushed a few buttons and it went back on line. My point is if the wifi is giving you trouble dont assume its just spotty service. Call or walk over to the activities desk and they can resolve it very quickly. She said they dont know there is a problem unless someone brings it to their attention.  LOVE LOVE LOVE Bonnet Creek ! Cant wait to be back


----------



## kerplop

Who's got two thumbs and just booked a 2 week stay at WBC for a first time? This girl! I put in our deposit this morning and I'm beyond excited. Booking with Vacation Strategy, so I'm hoping everything goes smooth. 

Does anyone have any experience checking in really late there? Our flight doesn't get in until 10:50 and we have to get our bags and our rental car so we'll be in super late. Oof, not looking forward to that.


----------



## pumpkinmomma

kerplop said:


> Who's got two thumbs and just booked a 2 week stay at WBC for a first time? This girl! I put in our deposit this morning and I'm beyond excited. Booking with Vacation Strategy, so I'm hoping everything goes smooth.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience checking in really late there? Our flight doesn't get in until 10:50 and we have to get our bags and our rental car so we'll be in super late. Oof, not looking forward to that.


We got in at 10 pm and checked in very late.  I had to wait about 10 minutes for someone to come to the desk, but once someone showed up the check in process was no big deal.  Bell services brought my grocery order for me after we got to the room.  They told me I needed to come back the next day and do the parking pass thing but I never did and it was never a problem.


----------



## CTdaizy

Does anyone have any experience checking in really late there? Our flight doesn't get in until 10:50 and we have to get our bags and our rental car so we'll be in super late. 

We have checked in super late before- flight was delayed 3 hours, got to MCO after midnight- car rental line took over an hour, finally got to WBC before 2am. Good news about being there late is the lobby is quiet. Check-in was pretty quick, and desk agent was able to give us the parking pass, instead of visiting the other desk where they want to get you signed up for a tour and sales presentation. Bad news is that the room we were given had the worst view we have ever had- there were no other options for rooms. And the parking lot was full so we had to park pretty far away. You will be fine, and if for some reason your flight is delayed, call WBC and let them know you are still coming. We did this so they knew we would be there at some point, and to not give our room away!


----------



## kerplop

pumpkinmomma said:


> We got in at 10 pm and checked in very late.  I had to wait about 10 minutes for someone to come to the desk, but once someone showed up the check in process was no big deal.  Bell services brought my grocery order for me after we got to the room.  They told me I needed to come back the next day and do the parking pass thing but I never did and it was never a problem.


Were you happy with your room? The poster below said they kind of got the bottom of the barrel. Thank you for your help though!



CTdaizy said:


> We have checked in super late before- flight was delayed 3 hours, got to MCO after midnight- car rental line took over an hour, finally got to WBC before 2am. Good news about being there late is the lobby is quiet. Check-in was pretty quick, and desk agent was able to give us the parking pass, instead of visiting the other desk where they want to get you signed up for a tour and sales presentation. Bad news is that the room we were given had the worst view we have ever had- there were no other options for rooms. And the parking lot was full so we had to park pretty far away. You will be fine, and if for some reason your flight is delayed, call WBC and let them know you are still coming. We did this so they knew we would be there at some point, and to not give our room away!


That's what I'm most worried about, ending up with a crummy room because we checked in so late. Then again I guess there's always a chance of that anytime right? I'd love to be able to skip the tour and sales thing though, so maybe that's a plus! Did you guys visit at a busy period or was the parking thing normal, do you think? Thanks for the idea of calling them to update them on our progress, if we're late. I never would have thought of that.


----------



## pumpkinmomma

kerplop said:


> Were you happy with your room? The poster below said they kind of got the bottom of the barrel. Thank you for your help though!
> 
> 
> That's what I'm most worried about, ending up with a crummy room because we checked in so late. Then again I guess there's always a chance of that anytime right? I'd love to be able to skip the tour and sales thing though, so maybe that's a plus! Did you guys visit at a busy period or was the parking thing normal, do you think? Thanks for the idea of calling them to update them on our progress, if we're late. I never would have thought of that.


we were fine with our room, we were on the 7th floor in Tower 3.  Not the greatest view, we had a parking lot view but being on a higher floor helped tremendously with noise, etc.  The room itself was fine- clean, comfortable, furnishings were in great condition.  We went in not expecting an awesome view so I think that helped my perspective.

We checked in on a Wednesday and I don't know if that made any difference.  I would imagine that checking in late on a weekend, you would not get a great room.  We had a resort day on Saturday and we saw a ton of people checking in that day.

Parking wasn't too bad, I think this depends on the tower you are in, but we were able to get a spot, it wasn't all that close but there were spaces available.  In fact, parking was pretty easy for us all week, even on the nights we got back after 10 pm we were still able to find a halfway decent spot.

I was really happy with Bonnet Creek overall.  I would book there again.  We used Vacation Strategy and the process was very easy.  I have no complaints.


----------



## kerplop

pumpkinmomma said:


> we were fine with our room, we were on the 7th floor in Tower 3.  Not the greatest view, we had a parking lot view but being on a higher floor helped tremendously with noise, etc.  The room itself was fine- clean, comfortable, furnishings were in great condition.  We went in not expecting an awesome view so I think that helped my perspective.
> 
> We checked in on a Wednesday and I don't know if that made any difference.  I would imagine that checking in late on a weekend, you would not get a great room.  We had a resort day on Saturday and we saw a ton of people checking in that day.
> 
> Parking wasn't too bad, I think this depends on the tower you are in, but we were able to get a spot, it wasn't all that close but there were spaces available.  In fact, parking was pretty easy for us all week, even on the nights we got back after 10 pm we were still able to find a halfway decent spot.
> 
> I was really happy with Bonnet Creek overall.  I would book there again.  We used Vacation Strategy and the process was very easy.  I have no complaints.


This was tremendously useful insight thank you so much! We're also checking in on a Wednesday, so I hope that helps us out too. The only concerns I have are room availability and parking to be honest. I mean obviously a view would be nice, but I'm not too picky about what I look at out my windows.


----------



## CTdaizy

That's what I'm most worried about, ending up with a crummy room because we checked in so late. Then again I guess there's always a chance of that anytime right? I'd love to be able to skip the tour and sales thing though, so maybe that's a plus! Did you guys visit at a busy period or was the parking thing normal, do you think? Thanks for the idea of calling them to update them on our progress, if we're late. I never would have thought of that. [/QUOTE]

I think our parking issue was because it was so late and Friday night (well Saturday morning).  Our plan was to be there the night before so we would be fresh for Saturday, and get the entire day.  Didn't work out so good.  Another time we left on a 7am flight, got to WBC by 11:30 or so, checked in but didn't get a room number.  We asked for the best available, then left our bags with bell hop and went to MK.  Got a call at about 5pm to say our room was ready, was in Bldg. 4, top floor on end with view of Epcot and MK fireworks each night.  The time we got in at 2am (Oct. 15) we were in a building that was in the process of being painted on the outside, so part of the parking lot was closed off, and during the week parking was fine, only on the weekends was it bad.  At 2am walking with all our stuff and 2 very tired kids it seemed like it was far!!  Still love WBC, will be there again this July, will be our 6th stay..


----------



## blakefamily

Has anyone eaten at the restaurants at either the Wyndham Grand on site or at the Hilton or Waldorf next door?  What were your thoughts?


----------



## KCmike

We just got back from our first stay here and first stay outside the resort since 1990 when it was our first time at WDW.  I have plenty of pictures and plenty of opinions.  Here is a quick rundown for those on the fence.  Not sure if it will help or not to those that were in my boat.  We are WDW vets and now Disneyland vets.  We have been to the world many many times and have caught up with Disneyland visits to equal our stays.  

PRO's:
Size of rooms.  We had a three bedroom and it was nice to have three separate rooms for my kids to sprawl out on.  No one main room to share.  We are a family of five and have three kids (now almost grown up) it really made sense to have the extra rooms.

It was clean and all the people there were very friendly.

Food on the premises was ok.  Comparable to most counter service.  My son did like the pizza over by one of the pools.

Parking was never an issue.

Pools were very nice.  The lazy river was a nice touch.



CONS's
It's not Disney.  The first song we heard walking around the resort towards the pool was "I shot the Sheriff".  I like 70's songs and everything else they played.  It just wasn't Disney.  Nothing around the resort is Disney.  

It's a Timeshare.  They really wanted us to signup for the "tour" but we declined.  There were messages for us but we never checked them.  

I missed the Disney transportation.  It's cheaper to park your car at park for this family of five than it is to take the transportation.  Dare I say I missed the bus??  I really missed staying on the monorail and hotel boats.

I missed the Disney gift shops.  Sounds crazy right?  

I missed the Disney Food.  Going to the food court.  I had to take my family twice over to Disney's Port Orleans Riverside for meals.  Once for breakfast and once for dinner.

I will try to load some photos tonight and post tomorrow.  These were just a quick few thoughts.


----------



## KCmike

Master Bath




Master whirlpool





kids bath




3rd bedroom




2nd bedroom




Dining table




Hallway

Alright pool shots tomorrow.


----------



## ampc3

Great photos and review  what tower and room were you in? was that a deluxe or presidential room?  how long of a drive over to POR??


----------



## mikey20

How far from the airport? Driving time.


----------



## Spanky

We always go south out of the airport and take 417 [toll] road to avoid the traffic jams on I 4. Probably 20 - 25 minutes depending on how fast you drive. However, I have been in traffic jams on the toll road too. Then it took almost 45 minutes to reach the airport.
If you don't want to pay the tolls and you take I 4 then plan on 40 minutes unless it is between 4-7 pm when you have the folks getting off work traffic. At that time of the day you creep along I 4.
I think tolls are probably a total of $3.00 to the main Disney exit at 536.


----------



## KCmike

ampc3 said:


> Great photos and review  what tower and room were you in? was that a deluxe or presidential room?  how long of a drive over to POR??



3 bedroom in tower 1.  The drive over to Port Orleans Riverside was less than a few minutes.  Very easy.

Here are the pool pictures I promised.  This was from this past week!


























Mini golf


----------



## Mom2Elliot

My DS (5) is obsessed with lifeguards.  One of his favorite activities is watching the lifeguards at a pool.  This time we are booked to stay at BC and as I was just looking through all the pictures and did not see any lifeguards or lifeguard stands.  Are there no lifeguards?  I did a search on this thread and saw someone mention one lifeguard at the blue slide but no mention of lifeguards at the pool area.


----------



## excitedfamof4

Love the pictures!  I wanna go back right now!!!  

To the poster above me...when we went in April there were no lifeguards at the pools, only the waterslide.


----------



## cruisinpan567

Resort busses or rent a car? We are staying at BC the end of August. My DW and I have discussed both options. I say rent a car and she wants to use the bus service. What is the best option? Thanks


----------



## Upatnoon

cruisinpan567 said:


> Resort busses or rent a car? We are staying at BC the end of August. My DW and I have discussed both options. I say rent a car and she wants to use the bus service. What is the best option? Thanks


Why limit yourself? If you rent a car, you'll have it to get back and forth from the airport, you'll be able to make a food run, you can drive to any disney resort easily. You have maximum flexibility...And you can still use the bus if you want.


----------



## KCmike

cruisinpan567 said:


> Resort busses or rent a car? We are staying at BC the end of August. My DW and I have discussed both options. I say rent a car and she wants to use the bus service. What is the best option? Thanks



If you just use the bus service sometimes the bus last picked up is way earlier than the park is open.  For instance on our week the Magic Kingdom was open to Midnight while the last bus service pick up was 9:15pm.


----------



## snappy

Mom2Elliot said:


> My DS (5) is obsessed with lifeguards.  One of his favorite activities is watching the lifeguards at a pool.  This time we are booked to stay at BC and as I was just looking through all the pictures and did not see any lifeguards or lifeguard stands.  Are there no lifeguards?  I did a search on this thread and saw someone mention one lifeguard at the blue slide but no mention of lifeguards at the pool area.



Just got back, no lifeguards anywhere.


----------



## Mom2Elliot

snappy said:
			
		

> Just got back, no lifeguards anywhere.



Thanks. What a shame. Seems dangerous!


----------



## KCmike

What I found a little peculiar also was at the main pool area by the hotel the tile work on the ground was loose in many parts as you walk on it.  Seemed a little dangerous to me.


----------



## asilahsig

I'm wondering if there is a definite favorite tower to request?  I have a 5 and 2 year old and would like it to be convenient access to parking lot, not too far from pools but also not too noisy at night?  Thoughts?


----------



## manhattanman

snappy said:


> Just got back, no lifeguards anywhere.



When we were there there was a lifeguard at the end of the blue slide and she kept the kids in check by being firm and clear.

  On the pirate slide it's so shallow it's not necessary but we did not see lifeguards anywhere else.  A lot of hotels it's swim at your own risk.


----------



## barefootMom

Hi all, I have just started looking into BC for the first time as we usually stay on site. I emailed Vacation Strategy to get a price quote for a 4 bedroom presidential suite for next April. I was pleasantly surprised with the price and am wondering if this sounds right? They quoted me 8 nights at $1798. Great price for a 4 bedroom during easter week or is there more too it?


----------



## Minniedap

We are doing our second trip to Bonnet Creek the end of July.  Last year we were in Building 1, lake side, ground floor and the last room on the end by the playground.  Does anyone know which room number that would be?  We would like to request it again this year.  I know it would just be a request, which I understand our renter as a VIP would be able to make.


----------



## mmkrush

CTdaizy said:


> Does anyone have any experience checking in really late there? Our flight doesn't get in until 10:50 and we have to get our bags and our rental car so we'll be in super late.
> 
> We have checked in super late before- flight was delayed 3 hours, got to MCO after midnight- car rental line took over an hour, finally got to WBC before 2am. Good news about being there late is the lobby is quiet. Check-in was pretty quick, and desk agent was able to give us the parking pass, instead of visiting the other desk where they want to get you signed up for a tour and sales presentation. Bad news is that the room we were given had the worst view we have ever had- there were no other options for rooms. And the parking lot was full so we had to park pretty far away. You will be fine, and if for some reason your flight is delayed, call WBC and let them know you are still coming. We did this so they knew we would be there at some point, and to not give our room away!



We're from CT too and will be at WBC July 13 - 20.  It's our first time staying off property and we're a bit apprehensive about it.  The good reviews on this site are keeping me sane and I'm trying to keep my DW off this site so she only hears the good news from me and nothing negative.  Not related to WBC but did you buy your park tickets at AAA?  I was told that they're cheaper there than at the park plus you can get a AAA parking pass that puts you right behind the handicapped spots.  If you've used this parking pass before, can you let me know how it's worked out for you?  Thanks.


----------



## Chelley00

manhattanman said:


> On the pirate slide it's so shallow it's not necessary but we did not see lifeguards anywhere else.  A lot of hotels it's swim at your own risk.



There was a lifeguard at the pirate slide telling kids when they could go up when we were there in October.


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

mmkrush said:


> We're from CT too and will be at WBC July 13 - 20.  It's our first time staying off property and we're a bit apprehensive about it.  The good reviews on this site are keeping me sane and I'm trying to keep my DW off this site so she only hears the good news from me and nothing negative.  Not related to WBC but did you buy your park tickets at AAA?  I was told that they're cheaper there than at the park plus you can get a AAA parking pass that puts you right behind the handicapped spots.  If you've used this parking pass before, can you let me know how it's worked out for you?  Thanks.



I will be arriving right after you (7/23-30)! I bought my tickets from Florida Ticket Station and saved about $80 each on 8 day tickets with an AMEX code. Under Cover Tourist is another option. Sign up for their weekly email and they send discount ticket codes. I've heard that if you buy a 5 day ticket and add days after your first use you can save the most.

AAA tickets aren't much of a deal. You don't get the parking pass unless you purchase the whole package with tickets and WDW lodging.


----------



## MoukyMouse

Just returned home from my family's first stay at Bonnet Creek! Just popped over to say that we too now LOVE Bonnet Creek! My DH bought ownership points sight-unseen so he was a bit nervous until we arrived, now he's ecstatic and so happy to have joined.


----------



## carlbarry

MoukyMouse said:


> Just returned home from my family's first stay at Bonnet Creek! Just popped over to say that we too now LOVE Bonnet Creek! My DH bought ownership points sight-unseen so he was a bit nervous until we arrived, now he's ecstatic and so happy to have joined.



A little friendly advice: rescind while you can, and look on ebay.
For example:  there is a 838K buy it now, overpriced at $4,500 with no closing costs.  There is a 166K up for bids, top bid is now $1009.  Completed auctions show a June 6 sale of 154K for $650, and same day 168K for $99.  And if that's not big enough, one million 1 thousand points sold for $3,150 a few days ago.
WHOOPS.  I read the post quickly, as I was rushing to see a Paul McCartney concert. Now that I re-read it, I see you probably bought the TS before going to Bonnet Creek, so you probably bought resale.


----------



## chekhovgirl

suffieldhockeymom said:


> I will be arriving right after you (7/23-30)! I bought my tickets from Florida Ticket Station and saved about $80 each on 8 day tickets with an AMEX code. Under Cover Tourist is another option. Sign up for their weekly email and they send discount ticket codes. I've heard that if you buy a 5 day ticket and add days after your first use you can save the most.
> 
> AAA tickets aren't much of a deal. You don't get the parking pass unless you purchase the whole package with tickets and WDW lodging.



What was the Amex code you used?  Is it for use by all Amex holders?


----------



## pcstang

barefootMom said:


> Hi all, I have just started looking into BC for the first time as we usually stay on site. I emailed Vacation Strategy to get a price quote for a 4 bedroom presidential suite for next April. I was pleasantly surprised with the price and am wondering if this sounds right? They quoted me 8 nights at $1798. Great price for a 4 bedroom during easter week or is there more too it?



Same price we have right now for our stay. Although, Farrell was the only one with availability and at that price. VU said they had no availability but if they did it would be $2700. Farrell was great to work with.


----------



## suemom2kay

suffieldhockeymom said:


> I will be arriving right after you (7/23-30)! I bought my tickets from Florida Ticket Station and saved about $80 each on 8 day tickets with an AMEX code. Under Cover Tourist is another option. Sign up for their weekly email and they send discount ticket codes. I've heard that if you buy a 5 day ticket and add days after your first use you can save the most.
> 
> AAA tickets aren't much of a deal. You don't get the parking pass unless you purchase the whole package with tickets and WDW lodging.



This is not entirely true.  AAA tickets are a few dollars more than Undercover Tourist (UT).  Some AAA offices (like my local AAA) only require you to buy a single ticket to get the pass.  I buy one ticket a year from AAA for the pass.  My other tickets I purchase through UT.


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

suemom2kay said:


> This is not entirely true.  AAA tickets are a few dollars more than Undercover Tourist (UT).  Some AAA offices (like my local AAA) only require you to buy a single ticket to get the pass.  I buy one ticket a year from AAA for the pass.  My other tickets I purchase through UT.



There must be regional pricing and perk rules then. I met with a trip planner and she told me the parking pass and other perks were only on total packages. The tickets were only about $3-$5 less than at the gate. I decided to plan the trip myself and save alot more $.


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

chekhovgirl said:


> What was the Amex code you used?  Is it for use by all Amex holders?




http://www.floridaticketstation.com/store/s-26-american-express-selects.aspx

You get free shipping as well with the code. I had my tickets in less than 5 days.


----------



## tallmouse

just curious what the recent timeshare offers were to sit through the presentation.  I was hoping to get two 1 day tickets to MK.


----------



## Cynt

mmkrush said:


> We're from CT too and will be at WBC July 13 - 20.  It's our first time staying off property and we're a bit apprehensive about it.  The good reviews on this site are keeping me sane and I'm trying to keep my DW off this site so she only hears the good news from me and nothing negative.  Not related to WBC but did you buy your park tickets at AAA?  I was told that they're cheaper there than at the park plus you can get a AAA parking pass that puts you right behind the handicapped spots.  If you've used this parking pass before, can you let me know how it's worked out for you?  Thanks.



I just used AAA Diamond parking pass and it's FABULOUS! After you pay at the parking entrance you will usually follow the blue/yellow line to the handicap parking areas. The attendants will direct you where to park. My mom uses a cane so I'm glad it put her a little closer to the entrance.


----------



## barefootMom

barefootMom said:


> Hi all, I have just started looking into BC for the first time as we usually stay on site. I emailed Vacation Strategy to get a price quote for a 4 bedroom presidential suite for next April. I was pleasantly surprised with the price and am wondering if this sounds right? They quoted me 8 nights at $1798. Great price for a 4 bedroom during easter week or is there more too it?



sorry to re-post, just wondering if anyone knows if this pricing sounds right before I book it?


----------



## KRFillion

Just booked Jan 13- 23 through Vacation Strategy.  2 bedroom deluxe for $1196 for 10 nights.  I hope that is a decent price.  I am so excited 

Is there a post somewhere that says what is provided in the suites and what we should bring / buy?  for example, does it have garbage bags, dish towels..etc...


----------



## Turbanator

KRFillion said:


> Just booked Jan 13- 23 through Vacation Strategy.  2 bedroom deluxe for $1196 for 10 nights.  I hope that is a decent price.  I am so excited
> 
> Is there a post somewhere that says what is provided in the suites and what we should bring / buy?  for example, does it have garbage bags, dish towels..etc...



That's a good price, have a great trip


----------



## Fundytrail

KRFillion said:


> Just booked Jan 13- 23 through Vacation Strategy.  2 bedroom deluxe for $1196 for 10 nights.  I hope that is a decent price.  I am so excited
> 
> Is there a post somewhere that says what is provided in the suites and what we should bring / buy?  for example, does it have garbage bags, dish towels..etc...



Great price! Our price, $2198 for a two bedroom for 14 nights in April.

The time of year makes a major difference!


----------



## kerplop

KRFillion said:


> Just booked Jan 13- 23 through Vacation Strategy.  2 bedroom deluxe for $1196 for 10 nights.  I hope that is a decent price.  I am so excited
> 
> Is there a post somewhere that says what is provided in the suites and what we should bring / buy?  for example, does it have garbage bags, dish towels..etc...


We're doing 14 nights in a 2 bedroom deluxe in December for about $1250 so that sounds right to me! It worked out to about $89 a night, which is unbeatable. 

Also I think I read that they give you enough TP and paper towels and stuff for a little bit, that you'll probably need to bring more. We're planning on a grocery stop after we get there.


----------



## Spanky

Just go to page one of this blog and you will find detailed information about layout, kitchen utensils, what is provided, etc.


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

Sorry if this has been mentioned, but what type of laundry detergent can you use in their machines? Powder? Liquid? Or should I just bring pods?


----------



## CTdaizy

The washers and dryers are the standard apartment sized stackable ones. Any soap will do- we use the little Tide liquid single
packs, and use only about 1/2. And we bring our own dryer sheets.


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned, but what type of laundry detergent can you use in their machines? Powder? Liquid? Or should I just bring pods?



I bring the sheets and cut them in half. Pods work too


----------



## cinderellamom123

So we booked a 2 BR deluxe for two weeks at the beginning of August.  I just found out that for our second week that we can get to stay in a 3 BR presidential reserve for the same cost.  We will need to move during our stay but I jumped at the opportunity as we had taken a time share tour our last trip and the kids were in awe of the presidential suite they toured (although that was a 4 BR) 

Anyway, I was wondering if there were any other perks to staying in the presidential, and secondly (stupid question, I know) but are the coffee pots in the presidential standard coffee pots, I would love if they had keurigs.  

Thanks for any information you can provide.


----------



## Goseethemouse

Just booked a week at WBC - so excited. I do have a couple of transportation questions though. Sorry if they have been asked before but this thread is sooo long I just can't find it (and the terms are too generic for a good search):

We might rent a car while we are there. I don't think there is a car rental place at Wyndham Bonnet Creek, is there? There seems to be one at the Hilton Bonnet Creek? Would it be possible to walk there to pick up a car?

If we decide against a car: what would be the best way to get to the water parks? I know the shuttle just runs to the main parks, right? Is there Disney transportation between there and the water parks?

Thanks so much for any help with this!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Goseethemouse said:


> Just booked a week at WBC - so excited. I do have a couple of transportation questions though. Sorry if they have been asked before but this thread is sooo long I just can't find it (and the terms are too generic for a good search):
> 
> We might rent a car while we are there. I don't think there is a car rental place at Wyndham Bonnet Creek, is there? There seems to be one at the Hilton Bonnet Creek? Would it be possible to walk there to pick up a car?
> 
> If we decide against a car: what would be the best way to get to the water parks? I know the shuttle just runs to the main parks, right? Is there Disney transportation between there and the water parks?
> 
> Thanks so much for any help with this!



Your best option is to rent a car from the airport.  It will cost you at  least $60+ tip from the airport to WBC in a taxi and then same back to the airport.  If you go with a limo service it will cost you about $150 RT. You can easily rent a car for a week for a similar amount of money.

Yes you can walk over to the Hilton from WBC but I've stayed at the Hilton and to my knowledge there is no car rental there.

I couldn't imagine staying at WBC without a car.  There is nothing that you can walk to other than the Hilton and Waldorf.


----------



## carlbarry

Goseethemouse said:


> If we decide against a car: what would be the best way to get to the water parks? I know the shuttle just runs to the main parks, right? Is there Disney transportation between there and the water parks?
> 
> Thanks so much for any help with this!



Yes, buses run to the water parks.  I think you'd have to PAY for the Wyndham bus, and then get out at its destination, and then take a Disney bus.  Pretty long trip for Typhoon Lagoon, which is basically around the corner from Bonnet Creek.  But there is no way to walk there.
I agree with the poster above; if you have to pay for transportation from the airport to BC, you might as well rent a car there, as the transport just one way will cost you the same as at least 2 days car rental.


----------



## Goseethemouse

carlbarry said:


> Yes, buses run to the water parks.  I think you'd have to PAY for the Wyndham bus, and then get out at its destination, and then take a Disney bus.  Pretty long trip for Typhoon Lagoon, which is basically around the corner from Bonnet Creek.  But there is no way to walk there.
> I agree with the poster above; if you have to pay for transportation from the airport to BC, you might as well rent a car there, as the transport just one way will cost you the same as at least 2 days car rental.



Sorry, I forgot to mention. We are staying four nights at CBR first and will use Magical Express to get there. So I was planning on taking a short cab ride from CBR to Bonnet Creek. 

We will be renting a car but maybe not for the entire stay as we usually do pretty well with buses etc. so just wondered what would be the best option for getting a rental car once we are at Bonnet Creek. Alternatively, we could pick the car up at Disney but I would rather not take time out during our short onsite stay to do so.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Goseethemouse said:


> Sorry, I forgot to mention. We are staying four nights at CBR first and will use Magical Express to get there. So I was planning on taking a short cab ride from CBR to Bonnet Creek.
> 
> We will be renting a car but maybe not for the entire stay as we usually do pretty well with buses etc. so just wondered what would be the best option for getting a rental car once we are at Bonnet Creek. Alternatively, we could pick the car up at Disney but I would rather not take time out during our short onsite stay to do so.



You can rent a car from the CCC, Swan/Dolphin, Buena Vista Palace or the Wyndham Lake Buena Vista.  These are the only onsite places.  Your best bet would be to take a cab to one of these locations (I would suggest the DTD hotels), pick up a car and drive to WBC. Should only take an hour to do this.

It could still end up less expensive to rent from the airport when you arrive. So don't count that out.


----------



## Goseethemouse

dancin Disney style said:


> You can rent a car from the CCC, Swan/Dolphin, Buena Vista Palace or the Wyndham Lake Buena Vista.  These are the only onsite places.  Your best bet would be to take a cab to one of these locations (I would suggest the DTD hotels), pick up a car and drive to WBC. Should only take an hour to do this.
> 
> It could still end up less expensive to rent from the airport when you arrive. So don't count that out.



I will check that out. Definitely don't want to rent from the airport on arrival as we are flying from overseas and after the long flight (and with two exhausted kids) I would much rather use Magical Express!

However, the Hilton Bonnet Creek does seem to have a Hertz rental car desk on property. Seems noone here has used it before? We could probably save 6 days of car rental fees and if we could walk there for picking it up we would only have to pay for the cab ride from CBR to WBC which I assume wouldn't be bad...


----------



## Spanky

If Hilton cannot help then take the resort bus to Disney Hollywood Studio and while the family goes into the park you could walk or take the boat to the Dolphin hotel and pick up an Alamo rental car. I was going to do this on a recent split visit between Art of Animation and Bonnet Creek. However, it turned out to be cheaper to rent a full week at Dollar Car rental at the airport as opposed to 4 days at Alamo rate at the Dolphin hotel.


----------



## CTdaizy

You could also try Enterprise. They have a location at the Royal Plaza Hotel on hotel plaza drive. They will come and pick you up, take you back to their office (3 miles) fill out paperwork and then you are on your way.  This would be good instead of walking too far or taking bus after bus!


----------



## Goseethemouse

Spanky said:


> If Hilton cannot help then take the resort bus to Disney Hollywood Studio and while the family goes into the park you could walk or take the boat to the Dolphin hotel and pick up an Alamo rental car. I was going to do this on a recent split visit between Art of Animation and Bonnet Creek. However, it turned out to be cheaper to rent a full week at Dollar Car rental at the airport as opposed to 4 days at Alamo rate at the Dolphin hotel.



Thanks - we have done it like that on a prior visit but it does take quite a while and as I am travelling alone with the kids it would mean losing about half a day for all of us.

It might come to that but if the Hilton is close enough to walk it might be easiest - I will have to take a look at the rates.


----------



## gmi3804

Here's a strange question. Does WBC have the same smelly Disney Water as the WDW resorts do? That stuff is nasTEE. Since WBC isn't on Disney Property, I suspect it has a chance.


----------



## ibob52

gmi3804 said:


> Here's a strange question. Does WBC have the same smelly Disney Water as the WDW resorts do? That stuff is nasTEE. Since WBC isn't on Disney Property, I suspect it has a chance.




*WBC tap water is drinkable ... sans smell *


----------



## sharadoc

ibob52 said:


> *WBC tap water is drinkable ... sans smell *



You mean it's missing that sulfur smell? That's awesome! I assumed it was municipal water so everything in the surrounding area would smell the same. Does Disney have their own water treatment plant and water supply system? If so, then they need help LOL.


----------



## mikey20

Are pack and play cribs available? Can I ask for one to be in our room ahead of time?


----------



## mikey20

Any good takeout near hotel? Or restaurants very very close?


----------



## dancin Disney style

Goseethemouse said:


> I will check that out. Definitely don't want to rent from the airport on arrival as we are flying from overseas and after the long flight (and with two exhausted kids) I would much rather use Magical Express!
> 
> However, the Hilton Bonnet Creek does seem to have a Hertz rental car desk on property. Seems noone here has used it before? We could probably save 6 days of car rental fees and if we could walk there for picking it up we would only have to pay for the cab ride from CBR to WBC which I assume wouldn't be bad...



I don't know if you have ever priced Hertz.....they are usually the most expensive company.  They cater to business travelers, so in other words people that are expensing the rental to their company and don't care what it costs.

Whatever you do....good luck. Hope it all works out for you and have a great vacay.


----------



## dancin Disney style

In deed there is a Hertz location at the Hilton. I just priced it(picked September)...it's $58/day plus tax for a compact car.


----------



## Goseethemouse

dancin Disney style said:


> I don't know if you have ever priced Hertz.....they are usually the most expensive company.  They cater to business travelers, so in other words people that are expensing the rental to their company and don't care what it costs.
> 
> Whatever you do....good luck. Hope it all works out for you and have a great vacay.



Hmm, I didn't realize that. Still it might be worth it for us as we are staying at the Royal Pacific at Universal later and they have a Hertz station where I could drop off the car. So the convenience and saving time and possible transfer fees might be worth it. I will definitely have to compare some prices though...


----------



## Mikscrap

We just returned from an 8 night stay at WBC in Tower 2 on the 9th floor. Room was renovated but had a 1 bedroom with view of the parking lot. We have stayed at many other Disney hotels on past trips and WBC was by far the best we have stayed in. We booked  through Vacation Strategies and were a little worried that all we had from VS was an email receipt telling us to show drivers license at check in. I called WBC a week before we left and found a reservation under our last name so then the worry went away. WBC provided laundry powder in our room. The washer/dryer were small top loading stackables. They were quiet and worked great. We had to ask for more laundry soap while there and had no trouble getting it from the front desk. Pools were nice and never really crowded. Never had time for the kids club activities. Ate one night at the pizza restaurant  and it was good. Also had no hassle at check-in. Husband checked in and kids and I stayed in the car. He was never asked about attending any meeting. We left our phone plugged in too and the only message we got was about construction beginning on a pool in another tower. We will be back to Bonnet Creek. Very easy, convenient and clean. Thanks to this board for bringing it to my attention. I would have never known about this place without this board.


----------



## DCTooTall

Goseethemouse said:


> I will check that out. Definitely don't want to rent from the airport on arrival as we are flying from overseas and after the long flight (and with two exhausted kids) I would much rather use Magical Express!
> 
> However, the Hilton Bonnet Creek does seem to have a Hertz rental car desk on property. Seems noone here has used it before? We could probably save 6 days of car rental fees and if we could walk there for picking it up we would only have to pay for the cab ride from CBR to WBC which I assume wouldn't be bad...



 I'd seriously suggest pricing the car from the airport for your entire trip,   just to see what the cost is.   You'll have more choices at the airport and it could potentially be a lot quicker/easier to pick the car up there then have to locate a rental desk nearby.  The price from the airport could also end up being a better deal when you figure the savings you'd get from taking the cab when resort hopping.

  As for the advantages of Magic Express for your arrival onsite,   there is no reason you can't still use it.  You can still  have Magic Express handle your bags and deliver them to the resort even if you don't ride the bus to the park.
You could also send one parent with the kids on the Disney bus,  while the other goes to pick up the car and then meet at the resort.    Even if the car stays parked at the Disney hotel the entire time you are there,  Disney doesn't charge for parking at the hotel.





mikey20 said:


> Are pack and play cribs available? Can I ask for one to be in our room ahead of time?



  I dont entirely know if they are available or not.   I think i've seen reports that they have a few available that can be requested.   As for having it already in your room,   I highly doubt it.   Too many reports of musical room assignments at checkin for them to e setting things up pre arrival in rooms for guests.



Mikscrap said:


> We just returned from an 8 night stay at WBC in Tower 2 on the 9th floor. Room was renovated but had a 1 bedroom with view of the parking lot. We have stayed at many other Disney hotels on past trips and WBC was by far the best we have stayed in. We booked  through Vacation Strategies and were a little worried that all we had from VS was an email receipt telling us to show drivers license at check in. I called WBC a week before we left and found a reservation under our last name so then the worry went away. WBC provided laundry powder in our room. The washer/dryer were small top loading stackables. They were quiet and worked great. We had to ask for more laundry soap while there and had no trouble getting it from the front desk. Pools were nice and never really crowded. Never had time for the kids club activities. Ate one night at the pizza restaurant  and it was good. Also had no hassle at check-in. Husband checked in and kids and I stayed in the car. He was never asked about attending any meeting. We left our phone plugged in too and the only message we got was about construction beginning on a pool in another tower. We will be back to Bonnet Creek. Very easy, convenient and clean. Thanks to this board for bringing it to my attention. I would have never known about this place without this board.



  If you don't mind my asking,   what kind of pool construction?   I'm curious to know whats planned.   I know they did a big refurb of the main pool last year


----------



## carlbarry

DCTooTall said:


> As for the advantages of Magic Express for your arrival onsite,   there is no reason you can't still use it.  You can still  have Magic Express handle your bags and deliver them to the resort even if you don't ride the bus to the park.
> You could also send one parent with the kids on the Disney bus,  while the other goes to pick up the car and then meet at the resort.


I would not want to argue with TooTall, but DVC has told me that they will not handle the luggage on ME if I don't go on the bus.


----------



## DCTooTall

carlbarry said:


> I would not want to argue with TooTall, but DVC has told me that they will not handle the luggage on ME if I don't go on the bus.



Really?   interesting.   I'll happily defer to those with more recent first hand experience.  I thought I'd read about other people doing the 'Drive and let ME handle the bags" trick in other DIS posts,   but I don't remember how long ago that was or any other details about it.      It might also be worth asking on the transportation forum as the people there are very well informed about all things transportation related.


----------



## Goseethemouse

DCTooTall said:


> I'd seriously suggest pricing the car from the airport for your entire trip,   just to see what the cost is.   You'll have more choices at the airport and it could potentially be a lot quicker/easier to pick the car up there then have to locate a rental desk nearby.  The price from the airport could also end up being a better deal when you figure the savings you'd get from taking the cab when resort hopping.
> 
> As for the advantages of Magic Express for your arrival onsite,   there is no reason you can't still use it.  You can still  have Magic Express handle your bags and deliver them to the resort even if you don't ride the bus to the park.
> You could also send one parent with the kids on the Disney bus,  while the other goes to pick up the car and then meet at the resort.    Even if the car stays parked at the Disney hotel the entire time you are there,  Disney doesn't charge for parking at the hotel.



Thanks so much for your help. I do appreciate it. However, I will be traveling alone with my two kids and after a 12 hour flight I just can't handle renting a car (I don't have a car at home and rarely drive so it is a bit stressful at the best of times). 

I know we won't need a car at Disney and I think we can make do with the shuttle for the first half of our stay at Bonnet Creek. I do think we will save quite a bit of money that way (7 days rental fee, parking fees at the parks, gas) even though we will have some extra expenses (cab ride from CBR to Bonnet Creek, grocery delivery, shuttle fees). 

I might still check prices at the airport but really don't think this will work for us (though I do believe it would be the best option for most guests).


----------



## Spanky

TooTall - last November I did a split stay with AofA & WBC. I was told by Disney that when you turn in your voucher to get on the ME buss is what triggers Disney pulling your luggage.  If no one gets on the bus then Disney leaves your luggage at the airport - even though it has the Disney tags on it.  I ended up just renting a car for the entire week at the airport and did not use ME. It was cheaper than picking one up during the week on property for just a few days.


----------



## Silock

For anyone that used the buses --

Is it an all-day pass, or just a round trip?  My wife and I like to come back in the afternoons, and then head back to the parks in the evening.  Just wondering if we'd have to pay twice per day.


----------



## disneycrazy01

'll be at BC in July and I was told when I confirmed my reservation, that the $5.00 is per person round-trip.  If you go back to BC after going to the parks for a break, and you decide to go back to the park in the evening you will have to pay again.

I wish it was all day.  We will have a 3 1/2 year old with us and he gets cranky easily.  He will want to go back to BC and swim.


----------



## aubriee

Silock said:


> For anyone that used the buses --
> 
> Is it an all-day pass, or just a round trip?  My wife and I like to come back in the afternoons, and then head back to the parks in the evening.  Just wondering if we'd have to pay twice per day.





disneycrazy01 said:


> 'll be at BC in July and I was told when I confirmed my reservation, that the $5.00 is per person round-trip.  If you go back to BC after going to the parks for a break, and you decide to go back to the park in the evening you will have to pay again.
> 
> I wish it was all day.  We will have a 3 1/2 year old with us and he gets cranky easily.  He will want to go back to BC and swim.



I just copied this from the Wyndham Bonnet Creek site:

 Shuttle To Walt Disney World ® Resort: Effective March 1, 2013 each guest at Wyndham Bonnet Creek utilizing the transportation shuttle to a Disney theme park or Downtown Disney will need a ticket to board the bus. Tickets will be sold at the resort for $5 per person per round trip for any Wyndham Bonnet Creek guest wanting to use this service. Children three years of age and under will be complimentary.


----------



## Silock

So, do they punch your ticket when you get on and off the bus?


----------



## Fundytrail

Silock said:


> So, do they punch your ticket when you get on and off the bus?



No they take your ticket when you board at WBC and no ticket required when you board at the park, or that was the case this past April.


----------



## Upatnoon

mikey20 said:


> Are pack and play cribs available? Can I ask for one to be in our room ahead of time?


Yes, both are available. Request them when you check in and they will be delivered to your room very quickly.


----------



## SMWfamily

I've been on hold with BC for half hour... apparently we booked a 2 bedroom deluxe through a timeshare swap ( We're a guest of someone)  and the online confirmation stated 2 bedroom deluxe... now, a few months later my confirmation came in the mail... and it says 1 bedroom deluxe.  Im sure Ill work it out but for times sake, wanted a quick idea....

anyone know the best tower to request if I want to be super close to the pool?


----------



## Spanky

There are numerous pools, 2 lazy rivers, sprinkler play areas all over the resort. I do not think there is a single tower without a pool in front or adjacent to it. Two pools have slides - you must be able to swim on your own to use the slides.  Some pools are zero entry.


----------



## skateshome

Goseethemouse said:


> Hmm, I didn't realize that. Still it might be worth it for us as we are staying at the Royal Pacific at Universal later and they have a Hertz station where I could drop off the car. So the convenience and saving time and possible transfer fees might be worth it. I will definitely have to compare some prices though...



We rented thru dollar at the airport for $178 all included for an 8 day stay.
Not sure we will ever use the shuttles again.....


----------



## aubriee

So excited!  We stayed at Bonnet Creek for the first time last month (May 10th-20th).  I think we found our new resort home. We loved it so much, guess what I did yesterday?  I booked not one, but two more trips down there.  I booked a one bedroom through Shelby Resorts for eight nights Sept 14th-22nd and then booked a ten night stay in a one bedroom for Dec 6th-16th through Aaron Washburn.  Both were renters listed on myresortscom.  Anyone familiar with these two renters?

I requested quotes for both stays through not only these two, but also Vacation Strategy, Vacation Upgrades, Farrells, a seller on ebay, and another renter on myresorts.com.  Shelby Resorts was cheaper for the Sept dates, but Aaron Washburn was alot cheaper than anyone else for the Dec dates.

I bought airfare for both trips last week when the prices dropped.  I feel like I got such good deals for both trips ($274.00 for airfare and $595.00 for eight nights at BC for the Sept trip and $245.00 airfare and only $600.00 for ten nights at BC for the Dec trip).  We already have annual passes for WDW and Universal, so all I need to do now is find a good price on a rental car for each trip.


----------



## eeyorepixie

aubriee said:


> So excited!  We stayed at Bonnet Creek for the first time last month (May 10th-20th).  I think we found our new resort home. We loved it so much, guess what I did yesterday?  I booked not one, but two more trips down there.  I booked a one bedroom through Shelby Resorts for eight nights Sept 14th-22nd and then booked a ten night stay in a one bedroom for Dec 6th-16th through Aaron Washburn.  Both were renters listed on myresortscom.  Anyone familiar with these two renters?
> 
> I requested quotes for both stays through not only these two, but also Vacation Strategy, Vacation Upgrades, Farrells, a seller on ebay, and another renter on myresorts.com.  Shelby Resorts was cheaper for the Sept dates, but Aaron Washburn was alot cheaper than anyone else for the Dec dates.
> 
> I bought airfare for both trips last week when the prices dropped.  I feel like I got such good deals for both trips ($274.00 for airfare and $595.00 for eight nights at BC for the Sept trip and $245.00 airfare and only $600.00 for ten nights at BC for the Dec trip).  We already have annual passes for WDW and Universal, so all I need to do now is find a good price on a rental car for each trip.



I am currently renting from Aron Washburn he is great, I have to make changes, he has been quick, prompt, and GREAT communication. I almost rented from him last trip, but got a better deal through 5Star, so he has been around for awhile.  Hope this helps


----------



## eeyorepixie

Mikscrap said:


> We just returned from an 8 night stay at WBC in Tower 2 on the 9th floor. Room was renovated but had a 1 bedroom with view of the parking lot. We have stayed at many other Disney hotels on past trips and WBC was by far the best we have stayed in. We booked  through Vacation Strategies and were a little worried that all we had from VS was an email receipt telling us to show drivers license at check in. I called WBC a week before we left and found a reservation under our last name so then the worry went away. WBC provided laundry powder in our room. The washer/dryer were small top loading stackables. They were quiet and worked great. We had to ask for more laundry soap while there and had no trouble getting it from the front desk. Pools were nice and never really crowded. Never had time for the kids club activities. Ate one night at the pizza restaurant  and it was good. Also had no hassle at check-in. Husband checked in and kids and I stayed in the car. He was never asked about attending any meeting. *We left our phone plugged in too and the only message we got was about construction beginning on a pool in another tower.* We will be back to Bonnet Creek. Very easy, convenient and clean. Thanks to this board for bringing it to my attention. I would have never known about this place without this board.



What towers pool was under construction? Is there a pool refurb going on???


----------



## SondraC

aubriee said:


> So excited!  We stayed at Bonnet Creek for the first time last month (May 10th-20th).  I think we found our new resort home. We loved it so much, guess what I did yesterday?  I booked not one, but two more trips down there.  I booked a one bedroom through Shelby Resorts for eight nights Sept 14th-22nd and then booked a ten night stay in a one bedroom for Dec 6th-16th through Aaron Washburn.  Both were renters listed on myresortscom.  Anyone familiar with these two renters?
> 
> I requested quotes for both stays through not only these two, but also Vacation Strategy, Vacation Upgrades, Farrells, a seller on ebay, and another renter on myresorts.com.  Shelby Resorts was cheaper for the Sept dates, but Aaron Washburn was alot cheaper than anyone else for the Dec dates.
> 
> I bought airfare for both trips last week when the prices dropped.  I feel like I got such good deals for both trips ($274.00 for airfare and $595.00 for eight nights at BC for the Sept trip and $245.00 airfare and only $600.00 for ten nights at BC for the Dec trip).  We already have annual passes for WDW and Universal, so all I need to do now is find a good price on a rental car for each trip.



I keep trying to go to "myresorts . com" but I can't find it? Is that what it is?


----------



## barefootMom

Hi,
Can anyone tell me if it is normal to get quoted the same price for a 2 bedroom for 8 nights and a 4 bedroom for 8 nights? I got a quote from VS for Presidential units on both and received separate emails with the price being the same on both sizes. ??


----------



## aubriee

SondraC said:


> I keep trying to go to "myresorts . com" but I can't find it? Is that what it is?



Sorry about that.  I just did a search and apparently it's myresortnetwork.com.  Here's the site: 
http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Condo-Rentals/Lake-Buena-Vista/Florida/Wyndham-Bonnet-Creek-Resort/  A friend used Shelby resorts in May and told me to contact them, so I'm not too concerned about them.  I was just curious if anyone else had used either Shelby Resorts or Aaron Washburn.



barefootMom said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me if it is normal to get quoted the same price for a 2 bedroom for 8 nights and a 4 bedroom for 8 nights? I got a quote from VS for Presidential units on both and received separate emails with the price being the same on both sizes. ??



When I requested quotes for our trip this past May, one of the renters offered me a two bedroom for the same price as a one bedroom.  However, his prices were higher than most of the quotes I got, so I didn't go with him.


----------



## Mikscrap

eeyorepixie said:


> What towers pool was under construction? Is there a pool refurb going on???



I think it was tower 3's pool that was under construction. They said for two weeks so it should be over soon then.


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

We're here now and so far we're loving it! We were able to check in at 9:30 this morning AND got a sweet view! Tower 4, 10th floor lake view. This resort is gorgeous! The only thing that bugs me is we keep getting told we need a parking pass. Even the lady at the gate said it :/


----------



## jamzmama

Bonnet creek was great. We stayed there June 8 thru the 15th in tower 6 and it was a beautiful resort. Would definitely go back there again!


----------



## jlhill4444

Here now and loving it. If anyone has any questions I will be happy to answer. We are in Tower 1  second floor. It is beautiful!!


----------



## zippy2

Does $174 a night starting Oct. 5 sound like a fair price? That was a quote from Vacation Strategies.


----------



## Senator Tressel

That would be really high if you're talking about a two bedroom.


----------



## zippy2

Sorry it's for a 3 bedroom.


----------



## cruisinpan567

jlhill4444 said:
			
		

> Here now and loving it. If anyone has any questions I will be happy to answer. We are in Tower 1  second floor. It is beautiful!!


Did you request that tower or are they just putting people in random towers and rooms?


----------



## amandap

We have had great luck on eBay, 2 different sellers and as low as 65 a night for 2br. We had flexibility in dates though, not sure if you are fixed.


----------



## ez

We just got a 3 br for 125 a night. I think the cheapest we have ever gotten a 3 br is 120 a night. Private seller on ebay. These were dates I absolutely needed, so I couldn't be too picky.


----------



## aubriee

cruisinpan567 said:


> Did you request that tower or are they just putting people in random towers and rooms?



When we were there in May, I laughingly told the agent, that we would really love a room in the Main Building, Tower 5, or Tower 4, in that order.  The agent laughed, said we were apparently easy to please and she'd see what she could do.   She finally said she could not put us in the Main Building or Tower 5, but did find a room in Tower 4 and it was even facing the lake.  This was about 11:30am and in order to improve our chances of getting the location we wanted (next to a lazy river), we told her we didn't care what floor.


----------



## cruisinpan567

aubriee said:
			
		

> When we were there in May, I laughingly told the agent, that we would really love a room in the Main Building, Tower 5, or Tower 4, in that order.  The agent laughed, said we were apparently easy to please and she'd see what she could do.   She finally said she could not put us in the Main Building or Tower 5, but did find a room in Tower 4 and it was even facing the lake.  This was about 11:30am and in order to improve our chances of getting the location we wanted (next to a lazy river), we told her we didn't care what floor.



Thanks! This will be our first stay coming late August. Not sure to roll the dice or ask nicely. Glad you got a good room and location.


----------



## disneycrazy01

We have a trip planned for 7/9 to 7/23 at BC in a 2-bedroom. It will be 4 adults and 2 kids.  We have an early flight from New York and will be arriving at MCO at 12:18 pm as long as there are no delays.

Since none of us drive we plan on booking Mears at the airport to get us to BC.  If we arrive at BC at 2:30 or something like that, will they let us check in and pick up room keys later?  Do they have a place where we can leave our luggage and just walk around the grounds until check in time?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## CTdaizy

You might be able to check-in if a room is ready, but if not they will store your luggage. We have packed a bag in the past with our swimsuits and stuff so we could swim. We've also packed our stuff so we could leave it with bell hops and went to the parks. They called us when the room was ready- they make it pretty easy.


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

disneycrazy01 said:
			
		

> We have a trip planned for 7/9 to 7/23 at BC in a 2-bedroom. It will be 4 adults and 2 kids.  We have an early flight from New York and will be arriving at MCO at 12:18 pm as long as there are no delays.
> 
> Since none of us drive we plan on booking Mears at the airport to get us to BC.  If we arrive at BC at 2:30 or something like that, will they let us check in and pick up room keys later?  Do they have a place where we can leave our luggage and just walk around the grounds until check in time?
> 
> Thanks for any info.


we're here and was able to check in At 9:30 am. Just make sure to turn on the charm with the check in person


----------



## kbarrett

I've been lurking for a bit and hoping to go stay at WBC for the first time in Fall 2014! Have a few questions for all you experts... 1. If you spill lets say in the room is there a fee they charge for cleaning? 2. Is there any housekeeping? 3. Who dod you book through? 4. How early can you book? I got a quote asked for 2014 and they put 2013 do you think it was just a mistake or can't they book that far out? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## dancin Disney style

I'm wondering what rooms are in the main building ie: 1br, 2br etc.?    Our last visit there we spent a  fair bit of time in the main  pool and decided that we liked it better than the ones at building 5 and 6.  We were staying in 5 and while it was very nice to just step out the door and into the pool it was a little crowded and not much sun.  We thought that the perfect location for us to stay would be in the main building.


----------



## LadyBeBop

kbarrett said:


> I've been lurking for a bit and hoping to go stay at WBC for the first time in Fall 2014! Have a few questions for all you experts...



Can't answer all of your questions, but I can probably answer a few.

1. If you spill lets say in the room is there a fee they charge for cleaning?[/quote]

Pretty sure you'd have to leave a credit card imprint.  If it's something that you'd have to charge the credit card to, then they would charge it.   



> 2. Is there any housekeeping?



The units are cleaned between check-out and check-ins.  That's the only free housekeeping.  You can request additional cleaning, but it will cost.  And I don't think it's cheap

You are expected to do your simple housekeeping (clean dishes, maybe sweep the carpets).  Getting back to question one, if you spill something and it doesn't stain, or you clean it up on time, then no harm.  If it does stain, then I dunno.  Water, or even pop, you can probably clean it up with no problem.  Red Kool-Aid, or something that stains easily...ouch.



> 3. Who dod you book through?



Someone else has to help you there.  We actually own at Wyndham time share, so we booked directly with them.  But the cost would be high for a non-Wyndham owner



> 4. How early can you book? I got a quote asked for 2014 and they put 2013 do you think it was just a mistake or can't they book that far out?



That's probably a mistake.  Those who own at Wyndham Bonnet Creek cannot reserve until 13 months before the vacation date.  So you can probably get something at the 13 month mark.  Those who own Wyndham, but not Bonnet Creek, can reserve 10 months ahead of time. (I own Wyndham, but not BC).



> Any help is appreciated!



There's a few out there that can help better than me.


----------



## Bellamouse

I don't know what they'd do for a spill, but you do not have to leave a credit card imprint.

I book through several different places, but you can try Vacation Strategies and also Ebay.  

The cost is not actually high for a non-Wyndham owner.  We got a 2BR last year for $100 a night, no extra taxes or fees.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Bellamouse said:


> The cost is not actually high for a non-Wyndham owner.  We got a 2BR last year for $100 a night, no extra taxes or fees.



Sorry, I meant to say the cost would be high for a non-Wyndham owner if you dealt directly with Wyndham.  Which we do.  Going with a third party, you'll probably pay about $100/night for a two-bedroom condo during regular season.  

(That's what I get for posting when tired.)


----------



## Bellamouse

LadyBeBop said:


> Sorry, I meant to say the cost would be high for a non-Wyndham owner if you dealt directly with Wyndham.  Which we do.  Going with a third party, you'll probably pay about $100/night for a two-bedroom condo during regular season.
> 
> (That's what I get for posting when tired.)



Now I understand.  Sorry!  Yes, if you go to Wyndham site directly it's very expensive.


----------



## disneycrazy01

I have a trip planned for July 9th through July 23rd at BC in a 2-bedroom.  I've read almost all the BC threads on this site and it seems that people really like BC.  This will be my first time there, but the only problem I have is that no one in my family drives.

This trip will be 4 adult non-drivers and 2 kids.  We will have to rely on the shuttles which BC now charges $5.00 per person round-trip and cabs.  We will have to take a cab to a supermarket to stock up on food for at least a week.  We will be eating most of our meals in except for park days.

The prices at Garden Grocer seem a little too high.  I rather wait until I get to BC and then take a cab to the nearest Winn Dixie or Walmart Super Center.

Is there a cab company in the area that would be a little cheaper than other cab companies or are they pretty much the same?  Are they metered cabs or do they charge a set amount for a certain destination?

I'm from New York and there are cab companies that charge a set amount to certain places whether there is a lot of traffic or not.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## carlbarry

kbarrett said:


> I've been lurking for a bit and hoping to go stay at WBC for the first time in Fall 2014! Have a few questions for all you experts... 1. If you spill lets say in the room is there a fee they charge for cleaning? 2. Is there any housekeeping? 3. Who dod you book through? 4. How early can you book? I got a quote asked for 2014 and they put 2013 do you think it was just a mistake or can't they book that far out? Any help is appreciated!



I just saw on ebay a company with a listing for 7 nights for $299!


----------



## sharadoc

disneycrazy01 said:
			
		

> I have a trip planned for July 9th through July 23rd at BC in a 2-bedroom.  I've read almost all the BC threads on this site and it seems that people really like BC.  This will be my first time there, but the only problem I have is that no one in my family drives.
> 
> This trip will be 4 adult non-drivers and 2 kids.  We will have to rely on the shuttles which BC now charges $5.00 per person round-trip and cabs.  We will have to take a cab to a supermarket to stock up on food for at least a week.  We will be eating most of our meals in except for park days.
> 
> The prices at Garden Grocer seem a little too high.  I rather wait until I get to BC and then take a cab to the nearest Winn Dixie or Walmart Super Center.
> 
> Is there a cab company in the area that would be a little cheaper than other cab companies or are they pretty much the same?  Are they metered cabs or do they charge a set amount for a certain destination?
> 
> I'm from New York and there are cab companies that charge a set amount to certain places whether there is a lot of traffic or not.
> 
> Thanks for any info.



Hi. Wegoshop.com will shop where you tell them so you pay regular prices plus a fee which will likely be less than a cab.


----------



## eeyoresnr

ez said:


> We just got a 3 br for 125 a night. I think the cheapest we have ever gotten a 3 br is 120 a night. Private seller on ebay. These were dates I absolutely needed, so I couldn't be too picky.



we were very lucky in 2010... we got a 3 bedroom in April and then again in May for less than $75 a night, thru 2 different sellers on ebay


----------



## dancin Disney style

carlbarry said:


> I just saw on ebay a company with a listing for 7 nights for $299!





eeyoresnr said:


> we were very lucky in 2010... we got a 3 bedroom in April and then again in May for less than $75 a night, thru 2 different sellers on ebay



Do you have any special advice for finding these great prices on Ebay?  Every time I look there I find nothing but very high prices....ie:$150-175/night.    Clearly I'm missing something as I constantly see people post about getting great prices from Ebay.   I'm trying to put together a cheap trip in August and would really love to be able to get WBC for under $100/night.


----------



## scout68

Could anyone point me in the direction to a map of the resort that clearly labels tower numbers etc.

Oh, please and thank you.


----------



## Fundytrail

scout68 said:


> Could anyone point me in the direction to a map of the resort that clearly labels tower numbers etc.
> 
> Oh, please and thank you.



Go to Part 1 of this series and on the first page they have a map with details below (click on the link below);

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303

Hope this helps


----------



## scout68

Thanks again.


----------



## disneycrazy01

I will be at BC from 7/9 to 7/23.  Last year I was at Wyndham Governor's Green and we were on the ground floor.  Instead of a balcony, we had a patio which was all open and on a lawn.  

My 2-year old nephew loved it because he had room to run around on the lawn.  He went out there every day to feed the geese.

Are the ground floor rooms at BC the same way.  You have a patio which is wide open or is it closed off in some way?  We usually enjoy staying on the ground floor except if it is in the parking lot.  

I've read on this site that BC doesn't take room requests any more unless it is a VIP owner.  Do people request ground floor rooms often at BC?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## dancin Disney style

disneycrazy01 said:


> I will be at BC from 7/9 to 7/23.  Last year I was at Wyndham Governor's Green and we were on the ground floor.  Instead of a balcony, we had a patio which was all open and on a lawn.
> 
> My 2-year old nephew loved it because he had room to run around on the lawn.  He went out there every day to feed the geese.
> 
> Are the ground floor rooms at BC the same way.  You have a patio which is wide open or is it closed off in some way?  We usually enjoy staying on the ground floor except if it is in the parking lot.
> 
> I've read on this site that BC doesn't take room requests any more unless it is a VIP owner.  Do people request ground floor rooms often at BC?
> 
> Thanks for any info.



I think the majority of ground floor rooms will open onto either the parking lot or a pool.


----------



## kbarrett

First of all thank you for all the information you really helped me soooo much!!! Second looking on ebay and has anyone dealt with dandt-enterprises if so any feedback would be amazing!


----------



## Teacher03

disneycrazy01 said:


> I will be at BC from 7/9 to 7/23.  Last year I was at Wyndham Governor's Green and we were on the ground floor.  Instead of a balcony, we had a patio which was all open and on a lawn.
> 
> My 2-year old nephew loved it because he had room to run around on the lawn.  He went out there every day to feed the geese.
> 
> Are the ground floor rooms at BC the same way.  You have a patio which is wide open or is it closed off in some way?  We usually enjoy staying on the ground floor except if it is in the parking lot.
> 
> I've read on this site that BC doesn't take room requests any more unless it is a VIP owner.  Do people request ground floor rooms often at BC?
> 
> Thanks for any info.



We were on the first floor last year, I think it was building two.....we were close to the putt putt golf.  We did have a patio, but you couldn't really walk onto the golf area because of the plants surrounding it.  We enjoyed the location and sat out each morning with our coffee while visiting with the ducks.  We wanted a ground floor again this year, but it didn't happen.  I would not want a ground floor looking out into the parking lot!


----------



## Rosebud123

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm wondering what rooms are in the main building ie: 1br, 2br etc.?    Our last visit there we spent a  fair bit of time in the main  pool and decided that we liked it better than the ones at building 5 and 6.  We were staying in 5 and while it was very nice to just step out the door and into the pool it was a little crowded and not much sun.  We thought that the perfect location for us to stay would be in the main building.




ITA! I liked the pool at the Main Bldg. way better than the ones at 5 and 6.


----------



## carlbarry

dancin Disney style said:


> Do you have any special advice for finding these great prices on Ebay?  Every time I look there I find nothing but very high prices....ie:$150-175/night.    Clearly I'm missing something as I constantly see people post about getting great prices from Ebay.   I'm trying to put together a cheap trip in August and would really love to be able to get WBC for under $100/night.



When I do a search on ebay for "Wyndham Bonnet Creek" with the "Best match" option, I do see that the first few listings are offering around $189 per night.  But when I scroll down, I see someone offering a week for $765, and below that, a week for $299.


----------



## chekhovgirl

suffieldhockeymom said:


> http://www.floridaticketstation.com/store/s-26-american-express-selects.aspx
> 
> You get free shipping as well with the code. I had my tickets in less than 5 days.



Thanks!


----------



## wdw&sonny

Just back from a WBCR stay.  We discovered BC thanks to you folks and WOW! was it fantastic.  I can't imagine ever staying on-site again.

We booked a 3BR Presidential through VS back in January and stayed from 6/8-6/16.  Everything went smoothly and as described in these threads.  We checked in on Saturday around 3pm.  We had no wait at the front desk and then headed to the nearby counter for "guest relations" where I was expecting a "timeshare" hard sell.  I did mark one of the lower income boxes, but was surprised that there wasn't even a mention of timeshare.  We were in and out of check-in <10min.  

Our 3BR Pres was in building 6.  It was on the 16 floor which requires you to use your room key in order to activate the button...the kids (ok, and me) thought that was cool, when we would get on the elevator and someone would ask "which floor" and we would say "oh, 16, but we have to use our key"...very elitist! 

The Villa was amazing.  Large, spacious, high ceilings, dark woodwork, everything we needed, wanted and could imagine was there.  The quality of the amenities was superior to what I expected (i.e. Cusinart blender, the frig was already cold when we arrived, we had no issues with A/C, plumbing, TVs, etc...everything worked and worked well).

We sometimes had a little trouble finding a parking spot in the lot outside our building, but there was an adjacent garage (which we never did have to use).  The drive to the parks was quick and simple.  Parking lot to parking lot to MK was about 15 min (still 45 min total time w/ monorail, bag check...), about 12 min to AK, 8 min to Ep and 5 min to HS.  Again, though, that's just the drive time.  From condo to park entry add about 15-30min.

The grounds, pools, outdoors were outstanding.  The pool at our building was pirate ship-themed.  It was irregularly shaped, with two zero-entry points and one wide entry with stairs.  We really didn't need to go anywhere else, but did walk next door to the hotel one or two days, just for a change of scenery or when the pool games were going on.  Mid-afternoon, they would play family pool games, which I am sure was fun for some, but the microphone was loud and distracting if trying to read.  The hotel pool was a little less crowded and a little more adult filled.

Between building 6 and the Hotel, sitting near the walking path that encircles the lake in the middle, is a pool bar and restaurant called  Back Bay (I think).  This was surprisingly good.  It is a covered, but open-aired restaurant with a typical looking menu, but the food was really better than I expected.  We shared some shrimp tacos, onion rings, a salad, wings...and it was truly one of the better lunches all week.  

We have stayed on-site several times  (Beach Club, Polynesian, Wilderness Lodge, Portofino Bay) and off-site (Cypress Gardens, Vacation Villas at Parkway) and this was by far the best.  

There is no question in my mind that when we go back to WDW or USF, we will stay here...no question...you can't beat the price, location, space and accommodations.


----------



## DCTooTall

disneycrazy01 said:


> I have a trip planned for July 9th through July 23rd at BC in a 2-bedroom.  I've read almost all the BC threads on this site and it seems that people really like BC.  This will be my first time there, but the only problem I have is that no one in my family drives.
> 
> This trip will be 4 adult non-drivers and 2 kids.  We will have to rely on the shuttles which BC now charges $5.00 per person round-trip and cabs.  We will have to take a cab to a supermarket to stock up on food for at least a week.  We will be eating most of our meals in except for park days.
> 
> The prices at Garden Grocer seem a little too high.  I rather wait until I get to BC and then take a cab to the nearest Winn Dixie or Walmart Super Center.
> 
> Is there a cab company in the area that would be a little cheaper than other cab companies or are they pretty much the same?  Are they metered cabs or do they charge a set amount for a certain destination?
> 
> I'm from New York and there are cab companies that charge a set amount to certain places whether there is a lot of traffic or not.
> 
> Thanks for any info.



 I believe all the cabs that operate in the area are metered.....or at the very least,  are SUPPOSED to be metered.  I'd be suspect of anybody who told you a flat fee....

At least,  when it comes to the regular cabs.   Towncars would be a different story.    I'd even suggest maybe looking into some of the various towncar services available to get you from the airport to the resort.   You can find all sorts of information on them in the transportation forums,  and there are even a few which will include a grocery stop on the way from the Airport to your resort in their quote.    It might also save you some $$$ versus making a grocery run later.



dancin Disney style said:


> I'm wondering what rooms are in the main building ie: 1br, 2br etc.?    Our last visit there we spent a  fair bit of time in the main  pool and decided that we liked it better than the ones at building 5 and 6.  We were staying in 5 and while it was very nice to just step out the door and into the pool it was a little crowded and not much sun.  We thought that the perfect location for us to stay would be in the main building.



  I honestly don't know,   besides knowing there are 1 or 2 4bdrm Presidential units in that building.  I believe there is a good chance for also being a small number of 1bdrm, 2bdrm, and possibly even a 3bdrm deluxe units in the building as well.

The big thing to remember however is that I believe guest units are only in 2 floors of the main building,   and so therefor you don't have many units at all in that building.  I'd be willing to guess AT MOST there MIGHT be a max of a couple dozen units total across several different room types.    That also means your odds of having a room available in the main building is extremely small.


that being said....   there's never any harm in asking when you check in.   The worst that could happen is they say no.




disneycrazy01 said:


> I will be at BC from 7/9 to 7/23.  Last year I was at Wyndham Governor's Green and we were on the ground floor.  Instead of a balcony, we had a patio which was all open and on a lawn.
> 
> My 2-year old nephew loved it because he had room to run around on the lawn.  He went out there every day to feed the geese.
> 
> Are the ground floor rooms at BC the same way.  You have a patio which is wide open or is it closed off in some way?  We usually enjoy staying on the ground floor except if it is in the parking lot.
> 
> I've read on this site that BC doesn't take room requests any more unless it is a VIP owner.  Do people request ground floor rooms often at BC?
> 
> Thanks for any info.



I believe there is a small concrete pad for the patios on the ground floor about the same size as the balconies on other floors.   HOWEVER...   because of the landscaping and the way the resort is laid out,  there won't be much of a chance to easily run out and play.

 Most buildings have various bushes or other landscaping features which would make it slightly more difficult to use the patio door as a primary entry/exit point for your tower.  

the pools are now completely enclosed by fences which prevent direct access from pool-facing rooms to the pool areas.  (It used to be that some pool facing rooms in like Tower 5 could walk straight from their room...thru the bushes,  to the pool.... however as they've enacted and started enforcing the pool closing time over the years, that is no longer the case).

Even still...  There isn't even really any "lawn" on property that would make for a good play area.    the buildings are located pretty close to the walkway and water of the lake,   and the parking lot comes right up to the buildings on the other side.    There are a few grassy areas around the lake walkway,   but I'm thinking you probably wouldn't want to let a 2yrold  have free unsurpervised play due to the risk of them falling into the lake.


----------



## LadyLove

Hi ALL! I'm new here & sooooo appreciating all the information I am finding! 

I am booked for a 1 bedroom at WBC in September & have a couple questions:

~ Are the 1 bedrooms located in a specific area? It sounds like these condos are mostly 2- & 3- bedrooms.

~ I will be traveling for a conference located at the Marriott Village there in Lake Buena Vista. I am assuming it's close by. (I figured if I needed to go to the conference, why not slip into Disney during my downtime!) Does anyone loosely know how far WBC is from the Marriott Village?

I can't tell y'all how excited I am! I haven't been to Disney in years & am such a fan, even if most of my friends & loved ones aren't... I'm just going to take the leap & enjoy the parks on my own. <3


----------



## carlbarry

LadyLove said:


> ~ I will be traveling for a conference located at the Marriott Village there in Lake Buena Vista. I am assuming it's close by. (I figured if I needed to go to the conference, why not slip into Disney during my downtime!) Does anyone loosely know how far WBC is from the Marriott Village?
> 
> <3



If you mean the Marriot on Vineland, according to Google Maps it is about 4.5 miles from Bonnet Creek.


----------



## LadyLove

carlbarry said:


> If you mean the Marriot on Vineland, according to Google Maps it is about 4.5 miles from Bonnet Creek.



8623 Vineland Avenue Orlando, FL 32821 is the address... don't know why I didn't think to look at googlemaps... thank you! 

I am guessing even if the area is congested, it shouldn't be more than a ten minute drive or so...


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

LadyLove said:
			
		

> 8623 Vineland Avenue Orlando, FL 32821 is the address... don't know why I didn't think to look at googlemaps... thank you!
> 
> I am guessing even if the area is congested, it shouldn't be more than a ten minute drive or so...



It Won't take you more than 5-7 minutes to get there. DH has a convention this week near the sea world area and it took me exactly 10 minutes in rush hour to get him from here (wbc) to there. The marriott villages are much closer.


----------



## LadyLove

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> It Won't take you more than 5-7 minutes to get there. DH has a convention this week near the sea world area and it took me exactly 10 minutes in rush hour to get him from here (wbc) to there. The marriott villages are much closer.



that's great to hear ~ thank you !!  

WBC was a much better deal than staying in the marriott village for the convention! And it'll be so helpful to have a kitchen.


----------



## SondraC

Ae all 3 bedroom presidential units in building 6?


----------



## disneycrazy01

Thanks for the info.  This year a ground floor room wouldn't be a good idea.

The setup at Wyndham Governor's Green was completely different.  The lake at Governor's Green had a fence all the way around it.  The building we were in was far from the pool, but when we walked out onto the patio door there was a concrete area where the table and chairs were, but it led to a big lawn where kids were running around.  The geese or ducks would come every day and there were plenty of kids feeding them.  My nephew would go out there with us every morning and look for the ducks.  If he ran ahead of us near the lake to see the frogs it was fenced.

He's 3 1/2 and so active he would worm his way through anything if we had a pool view on the ground floor so I definitely wouldn't want that.


----------



## Silock

A Tripadvisor review said the buses only run until 7 pm.  Is that true?  I can't imagine that it is.


----------



## Upatnoon

Silock said:


> A Tripadvisor review said the buses only run until 7 pm.  Is that true?  I can't imagine that it is.


Depends on the park hours. Animal Kingdom will sometimes closes at 5 p.m..


----------



## Silock

Upatnoon said:


> Depends on the park hours. Animal Kingdom will sometimes closes at 5 p.m..



Right, but I can't imagine they would stop running the WBC buses before parks like MK and Epcot even close.


----------



## jofo

Are the dressers and/or armoires and/or tvs in the bedrooms anchored to the walls?  Thinking of booking a 3 or 4 bedroom presidential so each little guy would have their own sleeping space, but don't want them getting crushed (or knocking over the tv) if they get up in the middle of the night and explore their bedrooms.


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

Silock said:


> A Tripadvisor review said the buses only run until 7 pm.  Is that true?  I can't imagine that it is.




It's ironic you asked this! I was just looking at the schedule the front desk gave us! looks like the last return times are as follows: 

MK-11:40 with an additional return time of 12:30 am for certain dates
EP-10:15 pm, additional return time of 10:35 and 10:55 for certain dates
AK-7:00 pm
HS-9:50 PM, additional return at 10:50 for the entire month of June
DTD-12:00 AM


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

jofo said:


> Are the dressers and/or armoires and/or tvs in the bedrooms anchored to the walls?  Thinking of booking a 3 or 4 bedroom presidential so each little guy would have their own sleeping space, but don't want them getting crushed (or knocking over the tv) if they get up in the middle of the night and explore their bedrooms.



Nope, not anchored to the wall. The only thing that is un-moveable (is that even a word?!) is the headboards to the beds.


----------



## DCTooTall

SondraC said:


> Ae all 3 bedroom presidential units in building 6?



 Yes.  All 1, 2, and 3 bdrm Presidential units are located exclusively in Tower 6.



disneycrazy01 said:


> Thanks for the info.  This year a ground floor room wouldn't be a good idea.
> 
> The setup at Wyndham Governor's Green was completely different.  The lake at Governor's Green had a fence all the way around it.  The building we were in was far from the pool, but when we walked out onto the patio door there was a concrete area where the table and chairs were, but it led to a big lawn where kids were running around.  The geese or ducks would come every day and there were plenty of kids feeding them.  My nephew would go out there with us every morning and look for the ducks.  If he ran ahead of us near the lake to see the frogs it was fenced.
> 
> He's 3 1/2 and so active he would worm his way through anything if we had a pool view on the ground floor so I definitely wouldn't want that.



 If you want to get a general idea of the resort's layout,  you can use Google Maps.   It's a pretty compact resort all things considered,  but it might help you get a better idea on where things are located.




Silock said:


> A Tripadvisor review said the buses only run until 7 pm.  Is that true?  I can't imagine that it is.



 There have been a few schedules posted around here which should help you get an idea for the general bus schedules.   You'll also be given a schedule when you check in since the schedule changes as park hours change thruout the year.

I'd say though that normally you'll be able to catch a bus close to the end of regular park hours at every park thruout the year.   By this I mean that sometimes if the MK regular park hours end at 11pm,   The last bus back to the resort from the TTC could depart at 11pm (so you'll need to actually leave the park earlier in order to make sure you've made it across the lagoon to the TTC in time).

Also...   Remember that the bus only covers regular park hours.   That means that if a park is open for EMH and they don't actively annouce park closing or kick you out,  the busses will run with the idea of the park being closed and noone still being there.

 Also,  hard ticket events may not be covered.... so when the park officially closes at 7pm for events like Mickey's Not so Scary or Very Merry Christmas,   There may not be buses still running to get you back to the resort from the hard ticket event.    In these cases,   if you want ot be sure,   you could always call the resort and they may be able to give you more information on the transportation options so you will know if other arrangements need to be made.




jofo said:


> Are the dressers and/or armoires and/or tvs in the bedrooms anchored to the walls?  Thinking of booking a 3 or 4 bedroom presidential so each little guy would have their own sleeping space, but don't want them getting crushed (or knocking over the tv) if they get up in the middle of the night and explore their bedrooms.



  Not much is anchored.   The furnture is pretty sturdy however so it would probably take some effort for little kids to really knock the furniture over.    the TV's are flat screens on top of the dressers so they will have a pretty sturdy base.   If you think there is still a chance they may get knocked over however,   I don't think there would be anything preventing you from possibly disconnecting the TV and moving it into another room during your stay since the TV's aren't anchored.


----------



## Silock

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> It's ironic you asked this! I was just looking at the schedule the front desk gave us! looks like the last return times are as follows:
> 
> MK-11:40 with an additional return time of 12:30 am for certain dates
> EP-10:15 pm, additional return time of 10:35 and 10:55 for certain dates
> AK-7:00 pm
> HS-9:50 PM, additional return at 10:50 for the entire month of June
> DTD-12:00 AM



That's good to hear.  Do they still run (roughly) every half hour from most parks after about 1 or 2 pm until close?

I only ask because my wife and I would always take the buses from WBC to the parks in the morning, come back in the afternoon and take a nap, and then head out again in the early evening and take the WBC buses back at closing.  Just wondering if the new fees also mandated new schedules.


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

Silock said:


> That's good to hear.  Do they still run (roughly) every half hour from most parks after about 1 or 2 pm until close?
> 
> I only ask because my wife and I would always take the buses from WBC to the parks in the morning, come back in the afternoon and take a nap, and then head out again in the early evening and take the WBC buses back at closing.  Just wondering if the new fees also mandated new schedules.



seems they take a break from 12:30 until anywhere from 2:40-3:30 depending on the park (ie..shuttle drops off at MK/EP at 12:30, then not again until 2:40, drops off at HS/AK at 12:15 then not again until 3:25). But after that it does run every 30 min, but not until close. Last drop off time for MK/EP is 7:40, AK is 5:25 and HS is 6:25. HTH!


----------



## Silock

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> seems they take a break from 12:30 until anywhere from 2:40-3:30 depending on the park (ie..shuttle drops off at MK/EP at 12:30, then not again until 2:40, drops off at HS/AK at 12:15 then not again until 3:25). But after that it does run every 30 min, but not until close. Last drop off time for MK/EP is 7:40, AK is 5:25 and HS is 6:25. HTH!



Sounds like the old schedule. Thanks so much!


----------



## Spanky

Remeber that shuttle tickets are for round trip so to come back for a break in the afternoon and return in the evening will take another set of tickets so figure $20.00 per day in your budget.


----------



## Silock

Spanky said:


> Remeber that shuttle tickets are for round trip so to come back for a break in the afternoon and return in the evening will take another set of tickets so figure $20.00 per day in your budget.



Yeah, that's what we're most upset about. Still beats renting a car, though, since we will be drinking at Epcot every night.


----------



## Bellamouse

Yes and keep in mind if you did have a car (whether your own or rented) you would still have to pay the $14/day to park at the parks.  So $20/day for the busses really isn't that much more.  Maybe that makes you feel a little better?


----------



## Silock

Bellamouse said:


> Yes and keep in mind if you did have a car (whether your own or rented) you would still have to pay the $14/day to park at the parks.  So $20/day for the busses really isn't that much more.  Maybe that makes you feel a little better?



It does, but then I remember when the buses were free and I just get upset again


----------



## Goseethemouse

Does anyone have a current shuttle (i.e. this summer)? I have seen some older ones and it seems that there is no way to get back to WBC from most parks (other than MK) around lunchtime/early afternoon.

In the August heat I definitely would like to take a break from around 1/2 pm to 4/5pm and it seems that wouldn't be possible using the shuttles? If so, we would probably need a car after all.


----------



## sb682

Yes! Just booked our September trip through VS. So excited! 

When can you request a view/tower? We are getting a 2 bedroom deluxe and I'd like to stay near the fort pool/lazy river. Are there fireworks views from the buildings over there?


----------



## ampc3

sb682 said:


> Yes! Just booked our September trip through VS. So excited!
> 
> When can you request a view/tower? We are getting a 2 bedroom deluxe and I'd like to stay near the fort pool/lazy river. Are there fireworks views from the buildings over there?



I do not believe you can request in advance anymore... luck of the draw


----------



## sb682

ampc3 said:


> I do not believe you can request in advance anymore... luck of the draw



Darn, that's what the guy at VS said, too. Have to figure out what to ask for when I get there, I guess.


----------



## Pirate Lovers Mom

Has anyone tried this to stay late without relying on the shuttle?

From any of the parks, get the WDW bus to DTD.  Make sure to get off at the first stop, because I believe the bus makes 1-2 other stops further into the area.

Find a taxi stand and get the driver to take you the 1.9 miles to the hotel.

It's not free, but those buses run late and you can probably fit 3-4 people in the cab.

Just a suggestion!


----------



## CKC23

Hi,

I am new to the "DISboards" so I apologize if this question has already been answered. We are going to Orlando in September and are thinking about staying at Bonnet Creek. My question is about the " pack and plays" offered. How many people here have used them, and were they suitable? Clean? Would you borrow one again to use, or do you recommend bringing our own? 

Thanks!!


----------



## ibob52

CKC23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the "DISboards" so I apologize if this question has already been answered. We are going to Orlando in September and are thinking about staying at Bonnet Creek. My question is about the " pack and plays" offered. How many people here have used them, and were they suitable? Clean? Would you borrow one again to use, or do you recommend bringing our own?
> 
> Thanks!!



*I would guess the majority of people who want to use the offered  *pack and plays* 
are those who are not able to bring their own (air travel / etc).  

If you have the means (car travel / etc) you would be better off ... to bring your own.*


----------



## aubriee

Pirate Lovers Mom said:


> Has anyone tried this to stay late without relying on the shuttle?
> 
> From any of the parks, get the WDW bus to DTD.  Make sure to get off at the first stop, because I believe the bus makes 1-2 other stops further into the area.
> 
> Find a taxi stand and get the driver to take you the 1.9 miles to the hotel.
> 
> It's not free, but those buses run late and you can probably fit 3-4 people in the cab.
> 
> Just a suggestion!



Because too many people were using the DTD parking lots for free parking, WDW no longer runs buses directly from the parks to DTD.  To get to DTD you'd have to first take a bus to any resort, then catch a DTD bus from that resort to DTD (or you could catch a bus to Saratoga Springs and then walk over to DTD).  It'd be doable, but would take alot of time.

Note: you could also catch a bus from the park to either PORS, POFQ, or Old Key West then catch a boat over to DTD, but again that would take alot of time.  It'd be faster to just catch a taxi from the park to Bonnet Creek.


----------



## LadyLove

Any guesstimates on cab fare from WBC to DTD & the parks? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MommaBerd

I have been lurking and learning from this thread for awhile and decided that I really would like to give WBC a try for our trip in November (not Thanksgiving week). I was quoted approximately $139/night for a 3BR Deluxe. I know that there aren't many 3BRs, so I'm thinking we probably won't get a much better deal. Plus we aren't flexible with our dates AND we aren't staying your standard 7 nights. What do y'all think? Is this a good deal?


----------



## neiko486

I just had a few questions I was hoping someone would be kind enough to answer:

Are the 3 and 4 bedroom rentals all one level with no staircases inside the unit?I appears so on the layout plans but I wanted to make sure as my father has issues navigating steps and will be using a wheel chair 99% of the time?

The resort states it is non-smoking.Are there designated smoking areas around the resort?Obviously you cannot smoke in the rooms, but can you smoke on the balcony or in the public outdoor areas?We have a smoker in the party and I want to make sure he is comfortable.

Thank you in advance for any input.My parents have generously offered to take all of the family to WDW next summer and Bonnet Creek looks like a wonderful option.


----------



## princesspwrhr

disneycrazy01 said:


> Are the ground floor rooms at BC the same way.  You have a patio which is wide open or is it closed off in some way?  We usually enjoy staying on the ground floor except if it is in the parking lot.
> 
> I've read on this site that BC doesn't take room requests any more unless it is a VIP owner.  Do people request ground floor rooms often at BC?
> 
> Thanks for any info.



We didn't make any requests on our reservation (RCI trade), so I can't help with that bit. 

We checked in early, and the check in desk said that if we wanted a ground floor room, we could check in immediately- or we could wait till 4. For many reasons we took the ground floor. We were in tower 3, right by the entrance. We had a "parking lot" view and our patio was a good size and enclosed by lush shrubbery. Walking around it looked like the ground floor rooms facing the lake and path were the same- good size, enclosed by lush shrubbery. 

My only real complaint about the room was that in the master we constantly heard water draining down the bathroom pipes from the upstairs rooms. Anytime someone on an upper floor showered or flushed the toilet in their master- we heard it in ours. This was only annoying between the hours of 11pm and 6am.


----------



## DCTooTall

neiko486 said:


> I just had a few questions I was hoping someone would be kind enough to answer:
> 
> Are the 3 and 4 bedroom rentals all one level with no staircases inside the unit?I appears so on the layout plans but I wanted to make sure as my father has issues navigating steps and will be using a wheel chair 99% of the time?
> 
> The resort states it is non-smoking.Are there designated smoking areas around the resort?Obviously you cannot smoke in the rooms, but can you smoke on the balcony or in the public outdoor areas?We have a smoker in the party and I want to make sure he is comfortable.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any input.My parents have generously offered to take all of the family to WDW next summer and Bonnet Creek looks like a wonderful option.



Yes.... none of the floorplans at the resort include stairs and are all contained on single level.   (Obviously different levels/floors of the towers,  but the elevator will get you there).

You are allowed to smoke on your room's balcony (and ashtrays are provided).   There are also designated smoking areas around the property,    although I honestly never had any issues (before I quit) smoking at any outdoor location on the property utilizing common courtesy.  (iow's,  trying to step of to the side so I'm not forcing people to walk thru a cloud of smoke to get by me...  if smoking in a non-labeled smoking around were others might be impacted, such as in a hottub after dark,    making sure that anybody else around doesn't mind before I light up).


----------



## Teacher03

LadyLove said:


> Any guesstimates on cab fare from WBC to DTD & the parks? Thanks in advance!



We paid around $19 without tip to go to the Magic Kingdom in early June.  We didn't take a taxi to the other parks, but I heard a cheaper option to get to the MK was to take a taxi to Epcot and then take the monorail.


----------



## lillygator

MommaBerd said:


> I have been lurking and learning from this thread for awhile and decided that I really would like to give WBC a try for our trip in November (not Thanksgiving week). I was quoted approximately $139/night for a 3BR Deluxe. I know that there aren't many 3BRs, so I'm thinking we probably won't get a much better deal. Plus we aren't flexible with our dates AND we aren't staying your standard 7 nights. What do y'all think? Is this a good deal?



that is a great deal - who did you go through?


----------



## neiko486

DCTooTall said:


> Yes.... none of the floorplans at the resort include stairs and are all contained on single level.   (Obviously different levels/floors of the towers,  but the elevator will get you there).
> 
> You are allowed to smoke on your room's balcony (and ashtrays are provided).   There are also designated smoking areas around the property,    although I honestly never had any issues (before I quit) smoking at any outdoor location on the property utilizing common courtesy.  (iow's,  trying to step of to the side so I'm not forcing people to walk thru a cloud of smoke to get by me...  if smoking in a non-labeled smoking around were others might be impacted, such as in a hottub after dark,    making sure that anybody else around doesn't mind before I light up).



Thank you so much for taking the time to respond.My brother is the smoker and he is a very courteous smoker.We will be coming from California where most places will not even allow smoking on balconies so that is good to know.I just want to make sure everyone in the family is comfortable so we can all enjoy our trip.


----------



## MommaBerd

lillygator said:


> that is a great deal - who did you go through?



Vacation Strategy - thanks to this thread!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LadyLove

Teacher03 said:


> We paid around $19 without tip to go to the Magic Kingdom in early June.  We didn't take a taxi to the other parks, but I heard a cheaper option to get to the MK was to take a taxi to Epcot and then take the monorail.


----------



## princesspwrhr

My husband and daughter paid $19 and some change last week also. One way. Depending on how many people you have and your schedule it may still end up cheaper (and more convienant) than the BC shuttle.


----------



## LisaTN

Staying here in 30 days!  First time staying off property, and i was sad about not being at a disney resort but after reading this thread I'm so excited!

Only up to page 10, but I'll keep reading


----------



## cruisinpan567

LisaTN said:
			
		

> Staying here in 30 days!  First time staying off property, and i was sad about not being at a disney resort but after reading this thread I'm so excited!
> 
> Only up to page 10, but I'll keep reading



Same here, after reading and researching about WBC I feel much better. Have a great trip! We go the last week in August.


----------



## DizMom11

Just booked 5 nights through Vacation Upgrades for $650.  Vacation strategies wanted $835.


----------



## gmi3804

Teacher03 said:


> We paid around $19 without tip to go to the Magic Kingdom in early June.  We didn't take a taxi to the other parks, but I heard a cheaper option to get to the MK was to take a taxi to Epcot and then take the monorail.



Cheaper yet (and easier) to MK is to take a cab to CBR, then bus, which drops you off at the MK gates, to MK.


----------



## princesspwrhr

gmi3804 said:


> Cheaper yet (and easier) to MK is to take a cab to CBR, then bus, which drops you off at the MK gates, to MK.



Ummmm- wouldn't it actually be cheaper (for one person at least, *maybe* 2) to pay the $5 Bonnet Creek shuttle fee? It would cost at least $5 to go to CBR, so $10 if you repeat the process in the evening. 

And personally I fail to see how it's easier, but that's just different travel habits speaking.


----------



## lillygator

Does anyone have menus from bc? We ateat the Grand last time.....but are just looking for arrival night eats.. thx


----------



## abinormal

Would anyone mind giving me a rough idea of the nightly rate for a one or two bedroom unit in the off season?  If booking through the recommended sites rather than directly, I mean.


----------



## aubriee

abinormal said:


> Would anyone mind giving me a rough idea of the nightly rate for a one or two bedroom unit in the off season?  If booking through the recommended sites rather than directly, I mean.



This past May, Vacation Strategy was the cheapest for us.  For a one bedroom deluxe for ten nights we paid $895.00.  I have a friend who was there just a week before us though and for her Shelby Resorts was cheaper.

For my upcoming Sept and Dec trips the prices really varied, depending on the renter:

For a one bedroom for *eight* nights in Sept, the quotes I got were:  Shelby Resorts $595.00, Vacation Strategy $628.00, Vacation Upgrades $800.00, Aaron Washburn $800.00, and Farrells Vacations $952.00.  Farrells quote was for either a one or a two bedroom though.

For a one bedroom for *ten* nights in Dec, Aaron Washburn was by far the cheapest at $600.00 ($700.00 for a 2 bedroom), Shelby Resorts $795.00 ($995.00 for a 2 bedroom), Vacation Strategy $810.00, Vacation Upgrades $1000.00, and Farrells $1190 (for either a 1 or a 2 bedroom).

Aaron Washburn and Shelby Resorts both list in myresortsnetwork.com.  The others all have their own sites.  I did ask Aaron Washburn why his price for eight nights in Sept was higher than the ten nights in Dec.  Apparently it just has to do with what inventory each renter has.

I went with Shelby Resorts for the Sept trip ($595.00) and Aaron Washburn for the Dec trip ($600.00).  All they wanted was a deposit, but I called and asked to pay the full amount. They emailed me a rental agreement within just a few minutes and then just a few minutes after I paid they emailed me a signed rental agreement showing I had paid (Aaron Washburn wanted to be paid through paypal and Shelby Resorts just took the cc number).  For less than $1200.00 I have two trips (or 18 nights total) booked in a one bedroom at Bonnet Creek.  $595.00+$600.00=$1195.00 divided by 18 nights= averages out to $66.39/night

For our May trip I wanted to pay the amount in full when I booked but Vacation Strategy wouldn't let me.  I could just pay the $150.00 deposit, then they emailed me about 50 days out telling me the balance was due.  The original quote they sent me said that the final balance would be due about 21 days out.  They sent an email showing what I had paid, but did not send any sort of rental agreement.  Everything went fine at check in though.  All I needed to check in was my ID.  My long winded point is that each seller does things differently.


----------



## Shelli_5

I'm planning a solo trip during the 2nd half of October 2013 & I'm having such a hard time deciding where to stay! First of all, let me say that my dream would be to rent points from a DVC owner & stay in an AKL studio. Unfortunately, my dates aren't flexible & there are no DVC studios available during my length of stay thanks to the F&W Festival. Bummer.

So now I'm trying to decide between Coronado Springs (CSR) & Wyndham Bonnet Creek (WBC). I've never stayed at - or even seen - either resort. Currently, *CSR *would cost me about $1400, but there will probably discounts offered later this summer. Pros of staying at CSR: Disney theme, hammocks, confident about room quality (furnishings, wear & tear), convenience of using Disney transportation (including Magical Express), access to EMH, ability to pay for everything with room key & send purchases to room from parks. Cons: Very expensive for what you're getting, Disney buses take *forever* to get from Point A to Point B, no sofa in room, may not be able to get a microwave, expensive to purchase breakfast items for room, & room may be far from central area or main pool.

*WBC *would cost me $600 for a 1 bedroom deluxe. I would rent a car, which would add about $200 for the car itself & $120 for Disney parking fees, so the total would be about $920. Pros of staying there: more space in room, feels more like "home" than a hotel room, balcony (hopefully with a nice view), kitchen & sofa in room, less walking at resort, can prepare inexpensive breakfasts, easy access to pools, can explore other parts of Orlando if I choose, & quick driving time from resort to parks. Cons: Dealing with parking pass/time share sales people, no Disney theme, worried about quality of room (furnishings, wear & tear, etc), not sure if I'll want to drive myself everywhere, need to carry cash/credit cards, & can't send purchases back to room.

What are your thoughts? Am I missing anything on my pros & cons lists? I would love to get some feedback from folks who've stayed at WBC.

Thank you,
Shelli


----------



## JimMIA

Shelli_5 said:


> Pros of staying there: more space in room, feels more like "home" than a hotel room, balcony (hopefully with a nice view), kitchen & sofa in room, less walking at resort, can prepare inexpensive breakfasts, easy access to pools, can explore other parts of Orlando if I choose, & quick driving time from resort to parks.


You left out free washer and dryer in the room.  Don't laugh at that benefit until you complete your first trip with a washer/dryer.  Even if you're alone, at a minimum it means going home with a suitcase full of clean clothes. 





> Cons: Dealing with parking pass/time share sales people


No big deal.  Just understand that anything they ask you to do is a sales presentation by another name -- tour, survey, "welcome gifts" etc, etc.  Just tell the body snatchers at the parking pass desk that you are on a solo trip, can't buy anything even if you wanted to, etc.  Then tell them no.  If they keep after you, simply walk away.  The parking pass is a scam -- it's not needed, does not get you through the guard gate, and we never display a parking pass at any Wyndham resort.  

When you get to your room, unplug the phone.  Anyone you want to talk to has your cell.  Also, if a sales weasel comes to your door with "welcome gifts," say no and close the door.  If you let them in, they will NOT leave.





> worried about quality of room (furnishings, wear & tear, etc)


the room will be fine.  You can get wear and tear in any room, even 5 star luxury hotels. 





> not sure if I'll want to drive myself everywhere


Driving is a little confusing the first day or two.  After that, it's a breeze.  I can be _parked_ at any theme park in less than 15 minutes from Bonnet Creek; we always drive everywhere, even when we stay onsite. 

You have to watch the signs carefully.  There are multiple signs for each exit, but each destination will only be mentioned once -- kinda like airline listings coming into an airport.  Only Disney destinations will be mentioned, so you'll have to look for the Downtown Disney exit coming home.



> Am I missing anything on my pros & cons lists?


Pro for CSR/con for WBC -- daily housekeeping.  

I personally don't get daily housekeeping at home, so I'm okay with not having it on vacation.  I'm also not a big fan of having housekeepers in my room much anyway, and tend to leave the "Do not disturb" sign up just to keep them away.


----------



## snowangel72

Does anyone know where I can find a link to the BC activities schedule for July????
And the shuttle schedule????


----------



## Dacky619

We own DVC and are planning on staying at Disney hotels for our next few trips, but our family is also getting larger and we have discussed taking trips with other people where we would need more room and BC seems to be a good option. I read through parts of this thread but I do still have a few questions:

1- I've read that the best deals are less than 60 days out. Is that true? Is it a big risk to wait until 60 days out?

2- We like to stay for 9-10 nights usually. Looking at what has been posted on Ebay, most of them are 7 nights. Are BC timeshare points similar to Disney in that I just would have to find someone that has enough points to book a 10 night trip or do they work on weeks where we would book 2 weeks and might have to change rooms?

3- I think I know this, just want to make sure. Would there be any problems for someone in a wheelchair at this resort? Would we have to get a room on the 1st floor?


----------



## Shelli_5

Thank you, JimMIA!


----------



## ez

Dacky619 said:


> We own DVC and are planning on staying at Disney hotels for our next few trips, but our family is also getting larger and we have discussed taking trips with other people where we would need more room and BC seems to be a good option. I read through parts of this thread but I do still have a few questions:
> 
> 1- I've read that the best deals are less than 60 days out. Is that true? Is it a big risk to wait until 60 days out?
> 
> 2- We like to stay for 9-10 nights usually. Looking at what has been posted on Ebay, most of them are 7 nights. Are BC timeshare points similar to Disney in that I just would have to find someone that has enough points to book a 10 night trip or do they work on weeks where we would book 2 weeks and might have to change rooms?
> 
> 3- I think I know this, just want to make sure. Would there be any problems for someone in a wheelchair at this resort? Would we have to get a room on the 1st floor?



We are former DVC owners and LOVE Bonnet Creek. Sold our DVC membership at a profit and we now book our BC stays thru ebay. I have always booked less than 60 days out and think I have gotten great deals. The last one we booked was 10 days out, I was waiting for the dates we needed and something came up finally. It is not a big risk for me to wait, but if you are planning a big event it's a hard call. This past trip was only 3 nights so it seems to me like you would be able to combine a ressie to equal 10 nights in some shape or form. There are plenty of roomy elevators way more than at the disney resorts, and I think it all looks pretty handicapped accessible. I can't see why you would need a first floor unit.  I think it's a smart idea, go for it, and good luck!!!


----------



## Disfan15

Hello!

What is the price/point difference for a 2br deluxe and presidential in late July and August. We also use myresortnetwork.com for the rentals. How can you figure out if an owner has enough point for presidential? Also for the summer months if you book more last minute will you be able to book a 2br room? Thanks!

Happy Summer!


----------



## Wonders10

Can I purchase a florida resident 1-day ticket with water park and more option at WBC? Is it an actual ticket or a voucher where I will still need to go to guest relations at the park?

Thanks!


----------



## Wonders10

Another question...is soap provided for the washing machine or to do dishes? We won't need a lot of either but would like to know if any is available.  Thanks!!!


----------



## JimMIA

Wonders10 said:


> Another question...is soap provided for the washing machine or to do dishes? We won't need a lot of either but would like to know if any is available.  Thanks!!!


Yes, small quantities of both provided.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Wonders10 said:


> Another question...is soap provided for the washing machine or to do dishes? We won't need a lot of either but would like to know if any is available.  Thanks!!!



My 2br had 3 packages of both laundry detergent(but no fabric softener/dryer sheets) and dishwasher detergent.  It was no name industrial type stuff so you're better off bringing your own.   I  bring the Purex laundry sheets and a few extra dryer sheets.  I also bring a few dishwasher pods.  They do provide a tiny bottle of dish liquid that is more than enough....we stayed 2 weeks and it lasted.


----------



## DCTooTall

Dacky619 said:


> We own DVC and are planning on staying at Disney hotels for our next few trips, but our family is also getting larger and we have discussed taking trips with other people where we would need more room and BC seems to be a good option. I read through parts of this thread but I do still have a few questions:
> 
> 1- I've read that the best deals are less than 60 days out. Is that true? Is it a big risk to wait until 60 days out?
> 
> 2- We like to stay for 9-10 nights usually. Looking at what has been posted on Ebay, most of them are 7 nights. Are BC timeshare points similar to Disney in that I just would have to find someone that has enough points to book a 10 night trip or do they work on weeks where we would book 2 weeks and might have to change rooms?
> 
> 3- I think I know this, just want to make sure. Would there be any problems for someone in a wheelchair at this resort? Would we have to get a room on the 1st floor?



1.  Owners with certain ownership levels can qualify for a point discount and room upgrades around the 60day window,   which would allow for them to do some tricks to get reservations for a much lower point cost within this window.  (Ie....  Reserve a 1bdrm deluxe unit at a 20% point discount,  and then using a free upgrade to a 2bdrm presidential).    So for some owners,  they will pass that discount along to you.

Some owners however will assume they can use these tricks when they quote you the reservation further out (cancel and rebook with the discount).    So waiting until within 60days no longer gives the same kind of price breaks it once did due to these larger commercial renters who factor in those discounts from the start.

As for waiting until the 60 day window... It depends.  If you are just looking for a 2bdrm deluxe unit during average times of year,  you'll probably be find.   If however you are wanting to travel during peak times (Holidays,  Christmas/new years,  Spring break,  etc),   and/or you are wanting a room type which is a little more rare (any presidential,  3bdrm or 1bdrm units),   then you may want to consider booking early just to make sure you can get what you want since the resort has become much more popular and therefore availability can be tighter during higher demand times.

2.  The Resort uses a point based system,   so you can book the 9-10 days. It'll be under multiple reservations since the inventory control system still works under the traditional 7 day time share week (or partial week) ,   but the resort itself will combine those multiple reservations into a single stay.

3.  The resort towers feature both elevators and accessible rooms.  If you need an accessible room,  I'd really recommend booking sooner rather than later so that you can reserve one of the accessible rooms before they are all booked.   If you can survive in a regular room ( mostly the bathroom related modifications),   with the elevators you shouldn't have any issues getting to a room located anywhere in the tower.





Wonders10 said:


> Can I purchase a florida resident 1-day ticket with water park and more option at WBC? Is it an actual ticket or a voucher where I will still need to go to guest relations at the park?
> 
> Thanks!



 The ticket desk in the main lobby is staffed by Disney employees and are capable to printing out actual tickets..... At least,  they used too.  I don't know if Disney's move to RFID based tickets is impacting this desk.

  I don't know enough about the Florida Resident tickets to know if they would be authorized or able to sell this specific ticket option.


----------



## mikey20

Just phone to confirm a pack and play for our room next week. Person on the phone was very nice and said they would do their best. The reservation was found very quickly as well!
Very excited!


----------



## taylor1293

Thinking about booking here. Can we park two cars at the resort? My DH will have to go back to work before we have to leave and we'll need to bring two cars.

Thanks!


----------



## ez

yes you can park 2 cars


----------



## taylor1293

Thank you !



ez said:


> yes you can park 2 cars


----------



## Protaras76

Working out getting from Sanford to WBCend if sept if I decide not to drive who do you recommend for transfers at a decent price???


----------



## cttaylor2000

We just stayed in Tower 4 room 964. We had a fireworks view 3 bedroom. The room and view were both great. Room & everything was in great condition. 
I purchased off ebay from kwksprop and everything went smooth.
This was our first time staying offsite will definitely stay at WBC again.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I'm going to miss WBC this summer.   We are going to the Marriott Grande Vista instead.  It was too good of a deal to pass up.  I'm sort of having second thoughts though....we really LOVE the lazy rivers at WBC.  Anyhow, it's time to try something new and  my rental is non-refundable.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

I have a question about WBC. We have recently bought into Wyndham timeshare points (resale- not from the resort itself) and I have been reading reviews on the different resorts in the Orlando area on Trip Advisor and I noticed there a lot of complaints from ppl about the air conditioners not working properly or at all in some rooms. Are there motion sensors on the air conditioners that cause the units to cut off when nobody is in the room or at night when you are sleeping?

A few other questions for anybody in the mood to educate me about Bonnet Creek...

Is there only one parking garage near building 5 or is there more than one parking garage? What buildings would you want to be in if you wanted to use the parking garage? (I have read reviews that say finding parking once you come back in the evenings can be difficult)

Do you actually go to the parking pass desk when you check in and hear the hard sales pitch or do you just skip the pass all together? I heard you don't really need it.

Is there a self parking fee to park your own car at the resort?


----------



## dancin Disney style

MinnieLovesMickey12 said:


> I have a question about WBC. We have recently bought into Wyndham timeshare points (resale- not from the resort itself) and I have been reading reviews on the different resorts in the Orlando area on Trip Advisor and I noticed there a lot of complaints from ppl about the air conditioners not working properly or at all in some rooms. Are there motion sensors on the air conditioners that cause the units to cut off when nobody is in the room or at night when you are sleeping?
> 
> A few other questions for anybody in the mood to educate me about Bonnet Creek...
> 
> Is there only one parking garage near building 5 or is there more than one parking garage? What buildings would you want to be in if you wanted to use the parking garage? (I have read reviews that say finding parking once you come back in the evenings can be difficult)
> 
> Do you actually go to the parking pass desk when you check in and hear the hard sales pitch or do you just skip the pass all together? I heard you don't really need it.
> 
> Is there a self parking fee to park your own car at the resort?



1. never had AC issues. You can override the system if you want it to run continuously.

2.There is a garage at #4 right beside #5.  There is also a garage at #6 which also is for the hotel.  I've been there through very busy holidays and parking was never a real issue.  I think only once we had to go up 2 levels in the garage to get a spot.  The rest of the time we found one on the ground.  We preferred a covered spot and most often got one.

3. The parking pass issue is up for debate. Some say yes, you need one while others say no, you do not.  It's not at all hard to go to the desk and get a pass.  All you have to do is say one of two things A.your spouse is not on the trip with you or B.you're unemployed.  You then do not qualify and they will leave you alone.  It's not at all a hard sell at the desk....they are only trying to get you to book a sales presentation, THAT's the hard sell.

4. no fee for parking


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

dancin Disney style said:


> 1. never had AC issues. You can override the system if you want it to run continuously.
> 
> 2.There is a garage at #4 right beside #5.  There is also a garage at #6 which also is for the hotel.  I've been there through very busy holidays and parking was never a real issue.  I think only once we had to go up 2 levels in the garage to get a spot.  The rest of the time we found one on the ground.  We preferred a covered spot and most often got one.
> 
> 3. The parking pass issue is up for debate. Some say yes, you need one while others say no, you do not.  It's not at all hard to go to the desk and get a pass.  All you have to do is say one of two things A.your spouse is not on the trip with you or B.you're unemployed.  You then do not qualify and they will leave you alone.  It's not at all a hard sell at the desk....they are only trying to get you to book a sales presentation, THAT's the hard sell.
> 
> 4. no fee for parking



Thank you for answering all my questions. I have a ton more questions but I am trying to read up on this thread as much as I can to see if it answers some of them.

You mention a hotel...is that something different than Bonnet Creek? Like there are 6 Bonnet Creek towers then a SEPARATE hotel?

Is it obvious when you pull in the property which building you need to go to for check in? I have pulled up Google images of the resort to try and familiarize myself with what it looks like a little bit but it seems SO BIG.

But this thread is so big too. lol


----------



## dancin Disney style

MinnieLovesMickey12 said:


> Thank you for answering all my questions. I have a ton more questions but I am trying to read up on this thread as much as I can to see if it answers some of them.
> 
> You mention a hotel...is that something different than Bonnet Creek? Like there are 6 Bonnet Creek towers then a SEPARATE hotel?
> 
> Is it obvious when you pull in the property which building you need to go to for check in? I have pulled up Google images of the resort to try and familiarize myself with what it looks like a little bit but it seems SO BIG.
> 
> But this thread is so big too. lol



Yes there is a hotel.  It's located right beside #6....between #6 and #3.  It's the Wyndham Grand Bonnet Creek.  Hotel guests have full use of the property the same as the timeshare guests.

When you arrive the main building is right in front of you but the guard will direct you.

Ask as many questions as you like...that's what the thread is for.


----------



## carlbarry

MinnieLovesMickey12 said:


> You mention a hotel...is that something different than Bonnet Creek? Like there are 6 Bonnet Creek towers then a SEPARATE hotel?
> 
> Is it obvious when you pull in the property which building you need to go to for check in? I have pulled up Google images of the resort to try and familiarize myself with what it looks like a little bit but it seems SO BIG.
> 
> But this thread is so big too. lol



1. In answer to your original post, it is not at the desk that they give you the "hard sell."  If you agree to the--I think they're now calling it a "forum"--and go, THEN they will give you a hard sell.  Standing at a desk where you could walk away from is not conducive to hammering people over the head; having them in a cubicle, knowing that you have to have paperwork to get your gift--that's what forces you to endure it.  That being said, last time I went (Dec. 2012) they had decreased the pressure.
2. Yes, there is a separate hotel.  If on a clock face with the lake in the middle,  the check in would be at 7, building 1 at 5, then the Grand would be at 12.
3. As stated above, when you pull into the property, the guard will direct you to check-in.  There are parking spaces set aside for people checking in.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

dancin Disney style said:


> Yes there is a hotel.  It's located right beside #6....between #6 and #3.  It's the Wyndham Grand Bonnet Creek.  Hotel guests have full use of the property the same as the timeshare guests.
> 
> When you arrive the main building is right in front of you but the guard will direct you.
> 
> Ask as many questions as you like...that's what the thread is for.



Ok well then let me ask you about the towers. I have been reading as many of the reviews on trip advisor as I can, the good ones and the bad ones...

Most people say if you ask for a lake view you have a great view but in most cases if they give you a parking lot view you may be able to see the Epcot and Magic Kingdom fireworks.

But I also read somewhere, maybe here, that Bonnet Creek really doesn't take room requests anymore. So would it do any good to ask for a specific building when we go?

I am not real picky. I don't really care if it is in the newer buildings or not and to be honest I am not real picky about the view. I would really just like a location where the parking situation was good. Like possibly very near a parking garage.

But I don't know if they already have your room assigned when you get there.

Alot of the reviews also said they weren't very successful in trying to check in early, like before 4 pm.

But most of the bad reviews were from ppl not knowing it was a timeshare resort, who expected daily housekeeping or were complaining about the rooms being old and outdated and having tons of maintenance issues. Some were even talking about bed bugs! EEK! 

I just know our choices for our next Orlando stay with our Wyndham points would be Star Island in Kissimmee (which has a ton of bad reviews) or Bonnet Creek. DH said he would rather stay at Bonnet Creek.

I am just nervous about how big the place is.

I was hesitant to start asking too many questions about Bonnet Creek here because I have asked some questions on the timeshare message boards and right at first they didn't want to answer anything, just basically told me to do searches and find the info myself. That's why I am trying to read this whole thread if I get time so that I may be able to get a lot more info myself without having to ask a hundred questions. So I apologize if I ask stuff that has already been covered in this thread.


----------



## carlbarry

MinnieLovesMickey12 said:


> I just know our choices for our next Orlando stay with our Wyndham points would be Star Island in Kissimmee (which has a ton of bad reviews) or Bonnet Creek. DH said he would rather stay at Bonnet Creek.
> 
> I am just nervous about how big the place is.



My home resort is Star Island.  I stayed there once, before I bought the timeshare ($100 for 49,000 points on ebay).
One bit of advice I'd urge you to follow if you stay at Star Island in a one bedroom: get the better lock-out.  The cheaper lock-out, in which they put me, has no balcony, no washer/dryer, no separate Jacuzzi, a smaller kitchen, no view, and is smaller in total.
Star Island is a nice enough resort.  It is a fraction of the size of Bonnet Creek, and thus doesn't have the huge number of people, and therefore is quieter and more laid back.  The buildings are smaller, and you pull right up to your building.  
That being said, as to choosing between Star Island and Bonnet Creek: the points for the good lock-out at Star Island are the same as for a 1 BR at Bonnet Creek.  Bonnet Creek has a lot more amenities: 5 pools versus 2, 2 water slides, 2 lazy rivers.  Both have mini-golf.  I think the location of Bonnet Creek is much better if you plan to spend time in Disney World.  The drive to any attraction in WDW is much shorter from Bonnet Creek.
When I stayed at Star Island, it was my first trip to Orlando, and I was really impressed by Star Island as a naive first timer.  I have stayed in Bonnet Creek 3 times since then, and although I've visited Star Island just to check on my initial impression, I would say that for most people Bonnet Creek would be the better choice.  Unless being at a smaller resort outweighs all the pluses of Bonnet Creek.


----------



## dancin Disney style

MinnieLovesMickey12 said:


> Ok well then let me ask you about the towers. I have been reading as many of the reviews on trip advisor as I can, the good ones and the bad ones...
> 
> Most people say if you ask for a lake view you have a great view but in most cases if they give you a parking lot view you may be able to see the Epcot and Magic Kingdom fireworks.
> 
> But I also read somewhere, maybe here, that Bonnet Creek really doesn't take room requests anymore. So would it do any good to ask for a specific building when we go?
> 
> I am not real picky. I don't really care if it is in the newer buildings or not and to be honest I am not real picky about the view. I would really just like a location where the parking situation was good. Like possibly very near a parking garage.
> 
> But I don't know if they already have your room assigned when you get there.
> 
> Alot of the reviews also said they weren't very successful in trying to check in early, like before 4 pm.
> 
> But most of the bad reviews were from ppl not knowing it was a timeshare resort, who expected daily housekeeping or were complaining about the rooms being old and outdated and having tons of maintenance issues. Some were even talking about bed bugs! EEK!
> 
> I just know our choices for our next Orlando stay with our Wyndham points would be Star Island in Kissimmee (which has a ton of bad reviews) or Bonnet Creek. DH said he would rather stay at Bonnet Creek.
> 
> I am just nervous about how big the place is.
> 
> I was hesitant to start asking too many questions about Bonnet Creek here because I have asked some questions on the timeshare message boards and right at first they didn't want to answer anything, just basically told me to do searches and find the info myself. That's why I am trying to read this whole thread if I get time so that I may be able to get a lot more info myself without having to ask a hundred questions. So I apologize if I ask stuff that has already been covered in this thread.



Pretty much every question that can be asked...has been asked and answered 100 times.  Don't worry about it.  This is a friendly crowd that LOOOOVES to talk about WBC.  Hence the title of the thread.

As far as the view goes you will have a nice view if you are above the 6th or 7th floor.  There are locations that will give you lake view only, DTD view only, fireworks view only  or lake and fireworks view.  There are many different views and all can be nice.  

If parking is your main concern then request #4, 5 or 6.   As with anyplace you can always make a request but it doesn't mean you will get it.  I think it may depend on the level of ownership that you have as to whether you get your request. I have booked through a VIP owner and got my requested building.  Keep your request very general and you will have a better chance.

Checking in early.....it will all depend on the size of suite, the day of the week and the time of the year.  It's not out of the question but I think in general, WBC pretty much sticks to the 4pm rule.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Also...most of the suites should have finished being refurb'd.  They were replacing furniture last year.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

carlbarry said:


> My home resort is Star Island.  I stayed there once, before I bought the timeshare ($100 for 49,000 points on ebay).
> One bit of advice I'd urge you to follow if you stay at Star Island in a one bedroom: get the better lock-out.  The cheaper lock-out, in which they put me, has no balcony, no washer/dryer, no separate Jacuzzi, a smaller kitchen, no view, and is smaller in total.
> Star Island is a nice enough resort.  It is a fraction of the size of Bonnet Creek, and thus doesn't have the huge number of people, and therefore is quieter and more laid back.  The buildings are smaller, and you pull right up to your building.
> That being said, as to choosing between Star Island and Bonnet Creek: the points for the good lock-out at Star Island are the same as for a 1 BR at Bonnet Creek.  Bonnet Creek has a lot more amenities: 5 pools versus 2, 2 water slides, 2 lazy rivers.  Both have mini-golf.  I think the location of Bonnet Creek is much better if you plan to spend time in Disney World.  The drive to any attraction in WDW is much shorter from Bonnet Creek.
> When I stayed at Star Island, it was my first trip to Orlando, and I was really impressed by Star Island as a naive first timer.  I have stayed in Bonnet Creek 3 times since then, and although I've visited Star Island just to check on my initial impression, I would say that for most people Bonnet Creek would be the better choice.  Unless being at a smaller resort outweighs all the pluses of Bonnet Creek.



Thanks for the info. I did kind of want to try Star Island first just because it is smaller and the large size of Bonnet Creek kind of intimidates me a little.

I did read in the bad reviews of Star Island that the "A" lock outs were the little ones with mini kitchens so to be sure you asked for the "B" side of the lock out. 

I may end up trying it someday but DH is leaning towards Bonnet Creek.

I didn't end up actually buying points for either Orlando resort. I bought 3 contracts. 77k points from las Vegas, 77k points from Atlantic City and 154,000 points from Branson Missouri. I feel like I stole them because I got all 3 of them for a total of $800. There were no transfer fees or closing costs on two of the three and only a transfer fee for the third one.

One of the reasons I encouraged Dh to actually let us buy into Wyndham is because of the resorts in Orlando (and Tennesse and Vegas and Alexandria, LOL) But we have taken 5 trips to Orlando in the last 20 months and like I told Dh, just on ONE trip we took we spent $2800 JUST ON THE ROOM. So if we are going to continue to vacation several times a year these Wyndham points will end up saving us a ton of money even after you pay the monthly MF's.

I Googled Wyndham Bonnet Creek and a website comes up where you can book a stay through paying cash instead of using points and I put in 2 adults for a one bedroom in November and it was almost $200 a night to stay there on cash. It will only take 13,000 points a night staying on points during week 45. 

I was hoping I could Google Bonnet Creek and get a website that was more informative but this thread actually seems to have much more info about Bonnet Creek than the website has.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

dancin Disney style said:


> Pretty much every question that can be asked...has been asked and answered 100 times.  Don't worry about it.  This is a friendly crowd that LOOOOVES to talk about WBC.  Hence the title of the thread.
> 
> As far as the view goes you will have a nice view if you are above the 6th or 7th floor.  There are locations that will give you lake view only, DTD view only, fireworks view only  or lake and fireworks view.  There are many different views and all can be nice.
> 
> If parking is your main concern then request #4, 5 or 6.   As with anyplace you can always make a request but it doesn't mean you will get it.  I think it may depend on the level of ownership that you have as to whether you get your request. I have booked through a VIP owner and got my requested building.  Keep your request very general and you will have a better chance.
> 
> Checking in early.....it will all depend on the size of suite, the day of the week and the time of the year.  It's not out of the question but I think in general, WBC pretty much sticks to the 4pm rule.



Well if we get to go this November (it depends on what kind of availability I can get with our points once I get the points transferred to my name is about 6 weeks) I might just not even request a certain area because it will be at the beginning of November when nothing is going on and the kids are in school, no holidays...so maybe parking during that time won't be an issue. Maybe I will just ask when checkin in if we can have a higher floor than level 5. Or maybe I will ask if we can be in tower 6. I don't know. I will have to think on that more.

I do not have VIP level points. I only bought 308,000 points and to be VIP I think you have to have more than 500,000. And if I am not mistaken to be VIP you have to have bought them retail and not resale. But I could be wrong about that part.

If we go we will be driving next time instead of flying and probably won't even get there until 4-5 pm anyway so hopefully our room would be ready.

I am looking forward to having a kitchen and a washer and dryer.


----------



## carlbarry

MinnieLovesMickey12 said:


> I Googled Wyndham Bonnet Creek and a website comes up where you can book a stay through paying cash instead of using points and I put in 2 adults for a one bedroom in November and it was almost $200 a night to stay there on cash. It will only take 13,000 points a night staying on points during week 45.
> 
> I was hoping I could Google Bonnet Creek and get a website that was more informative but this thread actually seems to have much more info about Bonnet Creek than the website has.


If you read this thread, you will get a load of information.
For example: you will learn that there are people who will rent you a condo at incredibly low prices.  So low, in fact, that it is less than it costs me using MY points to stay there!  And presumably they are making a profit.  I have seen posts where people have stayed in 2 BR units for under $100 a night.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

If we go in November it will be just Dh and myself but I told Dh that with all the activities there are at Bonnet Creek, with the 5 pools and 2 slides and 2 lazy rivers, pool tables, ping pong tables, arcade, poolside activities, that we may be able to take the kids there and actually spend a few days just enjoying the resort and spend a little less time in the parks.

I am curious though, would all these resort amenities and activities appeal to tweens and teens? Or are they mostly geared towards littler kids?

Our kids are 12, 13 and 14 and they love to swim and they like to play ping pong. I also read the have poolside activities kind of like Disney does. Are they little kid games or do older kids and adults play along too?

I know when we stayed at All Star Music in a family suite the kids had a good time going down to the pool and playing trivia and bingo with the lifeguards, they watched an outdoor movie after dark, they swam and they played ping pong. It seems like they might be able to do some of that at bonnet Creek.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

carlbarry said:


> If you read this thread, you will get a load of information.
> For example: you will learn that there are people who will rent you a condo at incredibly low prices.  So low, in fact, that it is less than it costs me using MY points to stay there!  And presumably they are making a profit.  I have seen posts where people have stayed in 2 BR units for under $100 a night.



Well someone the timeshare boards said if you don't factor in your initial buy in cost and just factor in your MF's that you can stay in a one bedroom during value season for around $50 worth of points per night. Now of course that goes up as you get bigger units. If we took all the kids we would get a 3 bedroom or at the least a 2 bedroom.

I read a few ppl on TUG said there are a lot of resorts you can sometimes find rentals for that are less than paying MF's. The main reason I want my own points in mostly so I can be in control of my bookings and be able to book whenever I want to and look for my own availability, etc.

You can also use your Wyndham points to deposit points into RCI and trade into a DVC resort but I am not sure that is very wise point wise. I think the point requirements are pretty high to stay in DVC resorts but I can't check until I get my RCI account. I am not sure how Wyndham points translates into RCI points yet.


----------



## DCTooTall

MinnieLovesMickey12 said:


> Well if we get to go this November (it depends on what kind of availability I can get with our points once I get the points transferred to my name is about 6 weeks) I might just not even request a certain area because it will be at the beginning of November when nothing is going on and the kids are in school, no holidays...so maybe parking during that time won't be an issue. Maybe I will just ask when checkin in if we can have a higher floor than level 5. Or maybe I will ask if we can be in tower 6. I don't know. I will have to think on that more.
> 
> I do not have VIP level points. I only bought 308,000 points and to be VIP I think you have to have more than 500,000. And if I am not mistaken to be VIP you have to have bought them retail and not resale. But I could be wrong about that part.
> 
> If we go we will be driving next time instead of flying and probably won't even get there until 4-5 pm anyway so hopefully our room would be ready.
> 
> I am looking forward to having a kitchen and a washer and dryer.



As long as your trip isn't around Thanksgiving,  you shouldn/t have a problem finding availability in November.   It's a relatively slow time of year.  


And you are correct.  In order to get VIP you would need to buy the points directly from the developer.  With the much higher cost for Developer points,  there honestly isn't enough value in the VIP 'perks' to justify the cost. (for the 'average' owner.   Between upgrades and point discounts larger owners or commercial renters could probably justify the cost of obtaining VIP status).    Even if you buy out someone with VIP status currently,   that status will not transfer with your purchase.

The only "status" that can be bought resale would be Presidential Reserve as it is deeded differently and the Presidential Reserve perks are part of the ownership (I believe),   and not just a marketting program like the VIP program. (Which is not deeded, and therefor subject to change....  which they have done several times over the history of the program).


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

DCTooTall said:


> As long as your trip isn't around Thanksgiving,  you shouldn/t have a problem finding availability in November.   It's a relatively slow time of year.
> 
> 
> And you are correct.  In order to get VIP you would need to buy the points directly from the developer.  With the much higher cost for Developer points,  there honestly isn't enough value in the VIP 'perks' to justify the cost. (for the 'average' owner.   Between upgrades and point discounts larger owners or commercial renters could probably justify the cost of obtaining VIP status).    Even if you buy out someone with VIP status currently,   that status will not transfer with your purchase.
> 
> The only "status" that can be bought resale would be Presidential Reserve as it is deeded differently and the Presidential Reserve perks are part of the ownership (I believe),   and not just a marketting program like the VIP program. (Which is not deeded, and therefor subject to change....  which they have done several times over the history of the program).



No it would be the 10th through the 15th or somewhere in there. but I won't have these points available to make a reservation until September-ish. So I will have about a 6 weeks notice to try for availability. That is one reason I wasn't sure if we could get Bonnet Creek or if we might end up at Star Island.


----------



## carlbarry

MinnieLovesMickey12 said:


> Well someone the timeshare boards said if you don't factor in your initial buy in cost and just factor in your MF's that you can stay in a one bedroom during value season for around $50 worth of points per night. Now of course that goes up as you get bigger units. If we took all the kids we would get a 3 bedroom or at the least a 2 bedroom.
> 
> I read a few ppl on TUG said there are a lot of resorts you can sometimes find rentals for that are less than paying MF's. The main reason I want my own points in mostly so I can be in control of my bookings and be able to book whenever I want to and look for my own availability, etc.
> 
> You can also use your Wyndham points to deposit points into RCI and trade into a DVC resort but I am not sure that is very wise point wise. I think the point requirements are pretty high to stay in DVC resorts but I can't check until I get my RCI account. I am not sure how Wyndham points translates into RCI points yet.



1.  My cost to purchase 49K at Star Island totaled $500, so I don't bother to amortize it.  My MF is $356 per year, plus property tax, comes to about $400.  That means my price per 1K points is $8.16.  Therefore, if I stay low season at Bonnet Creek, the cost for a week equals $685.54, or $97 per night.  Monday-Thursday is only 9K, so that would cost me $73 per night.  I suppose someone with very low MF could pay $50 per night.
2. The flexibility of owning your own points is a good consideration, and why I bought, too.
3. RCI now requires a ton of points.  When I bought in in 2008, first thing I did was deposit 27K to RCI for the $130 fee, and I was able to get a 2 BR at Orange Lake for 7 days in early December!  You can not do that anymore.  However, I have a friend who keeps telling me she sees all kinds of bargains on RCI for DVC resorts, comparable to staying at Bonnet Creek.  But she has a more powerful trading resort than Wyndham.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

I have seen several ppl in the trip advisor reviews mention a parking fee at the resort. Maybe the are confused with the parking fee at the parks?

Also several ppl have mentioned a "resort fee" I know some hotels charge this but does Bonnet Creek charge it even if you are staying on your own Wyndham points?


----------



## carlbarry

MinnieLovesMickey12 said:


> I have seen several ppl in the trip advisor reviews mention a parking fee at the resort. Maybe the are confused with the parking fee at the parks?
> 
> Also several ppl have mentioned a "resort fee" I know some hotels charge this but does Bonnet Creek charge it even if you are staying on your own Wyndham points?



1.  No parking fee at Bonnet Creek.  The hotel, The Grand at Bonnet Creek, does have a parking fee.
2. There is no resort fee.


----------



## aubriee

carlbarry said:


> If you read this thread, you will get a load of information.
> For example: you will learn that there are people who will rent you a condo at incredibly low prices.  So low, in fact, that it is less than it costs me using MY points to stay there!  And presumably they are making a profit.  I have seen posts where people have stayed in 2 BR units for under $100 a night.



This Dec we are renting a one bedroom through Aaron Washburn (who lists on myresortsnetwork.com) for $60.00 per night.  However he offered us a two bedroom for just $70.00 per night.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

carlbarry said:


> 1.  No parking fee at Bonnet Creek.  The hotel, The Grand at Bonnet Creek, does have a parking fee.
> 2. There is no resort fee.



Thank you. They must have been writing a review of the actual hotel and put it under Bonnet Creek instead of whatever that hotel name is.


----------



## carlbarry

MinnieLovesMickey12 said:


> Thank you. They must have been writing a review of the actual hotel and put it under Bonnet Creek instead of whatever that hotel name is.



On tripadvisor that has happened several times.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

When you pull up, the guard will direct you to which building you need to go to for check in, and it is ONE PLACE for everybody to check in right? So then when you get to your actual tower, is there another desk/lobby/ppl working there in THAT building? Each building has a front desk?


----------



## Bellamouse

No, there is only one place to check in.  I do think tower 6 has it's own check in, but you will be directed where to go.  You won't need to check in twice.    Don't worry.  I think you're over thinking things.  It's not as big and intimidating as you are imagining.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

Ok, I have been reading this thread from the beginning and it has brought up a few more questions for me.

1. In the first post it mentions that when you check out you are suppose to strip your beds and put the linens in the bathroom and empty out all your trash into the trash chutes. Is that still something you are suppose to do?

2. Does each building have a work out room or do you have to go to a specific tower or building to use the gym?

3. Are there pool towels at every pool or is there a certain location you have to go to for checking out pool towels?

4. Are presidential suites only in tower 6 or does every tower have them?

5. Someone mentioned if you lie and say your spouse is not with you that the parking pass desk will not try to get you to go to a timeshare presentation. Have any of you tried that? Does it work? Someone else said to say you are unemployed and they won't ask you either.

6. Does this resort require you check in on a weekend day? And are the reservations in lumps of 3 days, 4 days or 7 days? When we stay at WBC for the first time we will only need to stay 5 nights. So I am thinking we may need to make a reservation for 7 nights. Is that true?

7. Someone mentioned an a/c override. Is this something you can do yourself or do you have to call maintenance to override the air conditioning?

Ok that's my ton of questions so far. Thanks to anyone who has any answers for me.


----------



## blakefamily

Is there a blender in the room? 
And I assume the answer is yes, but just verifying you can bring your own alcohol beverages to the pool?  
Has anyone here rented a cabana? I think I read it is around $50 per day.  
Do you have to wait until you check-in to reserve?  
Our flight lands around 6am and our plan is to go get breakfast and stop at a grocery and liquor store before heading to WBC and using the pool area to relax until either our room is ready or we have to head back to airport to pick up another couple around 4in the afternoon. 
Thanks for the help. I love reading all the posts on here. Everyone is so helpful


----------



## Bellamouse

All those questions have been asked and answered over and over again in this thread.

But here are your answers:

1.  No you don't have to do this.  We didn't.  

2.  There is only one workout room.  Not one in each building.

3.  You have to check out towels either at the main desk or the desk in Bldg 6.  They do not have them poolside.

4.  Presidentials are only in Tower 6.

5.  I have read that many people use these tactics successfully, however I don't personally believe in lying.  

6.  You can check in any day of the week, and stay for any length of stay.  You may just have to do what's called a split reservation for odd numbered lengths of stay.  

7.  You can override the a/c by yourself.  The instructions are somewhere in this thread.  I can't remember them off the top of my head.  Something about pushing a button on the left of the thermostat until it says some code (I forget).  But it's very easy.


----------



## DCTooTall

carlbarry said:


> 1.  No parking fee at Bonnet Creek.  The hotel, The Grand at Bonnet Creek, does have a parking fee.
> 2. There is no resort fee.



FWIW.... The grande Also charges a Daily Resort fee.



MinnieLovesMickey12 said:


> Thank you. They must have been writing a review of the actual hotel and put it under Bonnet Creek instead of whatever that hotel name is.



  The hotel's name is "The Wyndham Grande Hotel at Bonnet Creek"

That Wyndham,  and Bonnet Creek,  within the name has been known to cause some confusion.  It also doesn't help that they are basically on the same property.



Bellamouse said:


> No, there is only one place to check in.  I do think tower 6 has it's own check in, but you will be directed where to go.  You won't need to check in twice.    Don't worry.  I think you're over thinking things.  It's not as big and intimidating as you are imagining.



  The Tower 6 Checkin is basically there for Presidential units.  If you don't have a 1, 2, or 3 bedroom presidential reservation you would need to go to the primary lobby to check in.   (I'm not sure how 4bdrm Presidentials are handled since they are located in every tower)



MinnieLovesMickey12 said:


> Ok, I have been reading this thread from the beginning and it has brought up a few more questions for me.
> 
> 1. In the first post it mentions that when you check out you are suppose to strip your beds and put the linens in the bathroom and empty out all your trash into the trash chutes. Is that still something you are suppose to do?
> 
> 2. Does each building have a work out room or do you have to go to a specific tower or building to use the gym?
> 
> 3. Are there pool towels at every pool or is there a certain location you have to go to for checking out pool towels?
> 
> 4. Are presidential suites only in tower 6 or does every tower have them?
> 
> 5. Someone mentioned if you lie and say your spouse is not with you that the parking pass desk will not try to get you to go to a timeshare presentation. Have any of you tried that? Does it work? Someone else said to say you are unemployed and they won't ask you either.
> 
> 6. Does this resort require you check in on a weekend day? And are the reservations in lumps of 3 days, 4 days or 7 days? When we stay at WBC for the first time we will only need to stay 5 nights. So I am thinking we may need to make a reservation for 7 nights. Is that true?
> 
> 7. Someone mentioned an a/c override. Is this something you can do yourself or do you have to call maintenance to override the air conditioning?
> 
> Ok that's my ton of questions so far. Thanks to anyone who has any answers for me.



1.  It used to be the policy that the checkout procedures included emptying the trash and stripping the beds. (and running the dishwasher).   This policy was changed sometime after 2009 (I'm thinking in part due to the increasing popularity of the resort as a rental location by people unfamiliar with the way timeshare resorts traditionally required a bit more involved checkin/checkout procedure).      Now you don't have to do much of anything when you check out.  You aren't even required to run by the front desk anymore.  

2.  There is a fitness room located in both the main building (by the activity center) and in Tower 6.

3.   On my last trip it appeared that they had consolidated the pool towel checkouts to the activity desks.   You can get them at the main building or in Tower 6.

4.  The 1,2, and 3bdrm presidentials are located exclusively on floor 10 and above in Tower 6.   There are 4bdrm Presidential units located in every building in the resort.

5.  I've heard reports that it works.  Basically there are a couple requirements that must be met for you to "qualify" for the sales tours.    The First is that if you are married,  both spouses must attend. This is because they require that both people sign the documents if you buy anything, and they don't want to give you the easy out on the sales presentation.

 the other is a minimum income level requirement.   Again... This is because if you don't make enough money,   then you can't afford and there is no way they could finance you to buy a contract at their inflated pricing.  They don't want to waste their time [or the 'gift' cost] if there is no way you could buy anything.

   As an owner,   If you have someone on the contract with you,  they may ask if the other person is there as well for your owners update.

6.  This one is a bit more complicated to answer.   The short answer is that no,  You do not need to check in on a weekend.

  However,  Since you are an owner,   You should be aware that the Wyndham system in general runs on a 7 day schedule.  All Reservations in the Wyndham system are treated as being a part of a Friday-Friday,  Saturday-Saturday, or Sunday-Sunday week.     What this means is that if you want a Thursday - Tuesday reservation,    The system will force you into 2 seperate actual reservations,   One could run from Thursday-Saturday,  and another from Saturday-Tuesday.     The resort would then combine them into a single stay so you likely wouldn't need to change rooms.  (You can manually take advantage of the same system to make reservations longer than the 7 night max supported by online reservation system...ala   Make a 7 day Sunday-sunday reservation and a second Sunday-wednesday reservation to get a 10 day stay)

This system will impact you, as an owner in potentially a few different ways.   First,  As two different reservations,  it will impact the way your housekeeping points will be used.  A 7day midweek to midweek stay utilizing 2 different reservations will cost you more housekeeping points than a 7day weekend-to-weekend stay using a single reservation.     Second...  If your reservation straddles a "season",   you could end up in a situation where the first reservation could fall into Value season for the point costs,    but the second is in prime season.  [the point cost calendars and checkin week calendars on the wyndham site will help you in translating the actual dates into the weeks used in determining point cost each year.   You can sometimes find that friday-frirday and Saturday-saturday weeks are considered 1 week,   while the Sunday-sunday is considered a different week].      Third....  If you even make a reservation which you, as the owner,  are not going to be there to check in for and therefor need to use the guest certificate,    You'll end up needing a certificate for each reservation in the system,  even if the overall stay is under 7 days.     And Lastly....   Wyndham reserves the right,   especially during higher demand seasons at some resorts.    to require a minimum  2 night stay and a checkin/checkout to fall on the weekend.    This can sometimes make long weekend trips interesting to book since the system could report back that a 3 night stay starting on Thursday night isn't available,  but a 4 night is.  (ie. inventory management is splitting your 3 night into a 2 night reservation checking out on saturday, and a 1 night reservation from saturday-sunday.... BUT..  1 night reservations aren't allowed,   so by upping it to a 4 night you get the thursday-saturday and then the saturday-monday,  thereby getting the required minimum stay requirement).

 I know....  A bit more than you asked for,   but I figured you might be interested in knowing a bit more about how the system works based off your past questions.

7.  It's a simple button combination on the in-room thermostat.  I forget what it is exactly off the top of my head,   but it's something simple like pushing the F/C button and holding it in for several seconds until you get something to display on the lcd display.   



blakefamily said:


> Is there a blender in the room?
> And I assume the answer is yes, but just verifying you can bring your own alcohol beverages to the pool?
> Has anyone here rented a cabana? I think I read it is around $50 per day.
> Do you have to wait until you check-in to reserve?
> Our flight lands around 6am and our plan is to go get breakfast and stop at a grocery and liquor store before heading to WBC and using the pool area to relax until either our room is ready or we have to head back to airport to pick up another couple around 4in the afternoon.
> Thanks for the help. I love reading all the posts on here. Everyone is so helpful



I THINK I remember a blender.....    but honestly,   I can't be sure.   I do remember doing frozen drinks one year in the room,    but now that I think about it I can't remember if we make them in a blender or used those frozen single serve type pouches.

Yes you can bring your own alcohol to the pools.... BUT....  they frown against any glass containers in the pool areas.  You may want to keep that in mind.     There are also several pool bars around the property which you can also get tasty beverages from.

I've never rented a Cabana,   But from my understanding the cost can vary depending upon the time of year and demand.   I also don't know how quickly they fill up or if you must have checked in and gotten a room before you can rent one.    You might want to contact the resort's activities desk since they can probably give you a better answer than I can.


----------



## kbarrett

I just want to thank you DCToTall for answering all those wonderful questions so nicely!


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

A big thank you to everybody that has been answering my questions. And I do appreciate the extra info about how Wyndham reservations work. This is all new to me so any info I get is helpful.

I thought there might be answers to some of my questions buried somewhere in this thread but I am only up to about page 21 so far and I have over 100 pages to go. I guess I was anxious to ask the questions.

I appreciate your patience in me asking things that have already been asked.


----------



## *disgal*

kbarrett said:


> I just want to thank you DCToTall for answering all those wonderful questions so nicely!



yes, thank you. I know stuff gets asked a lot but frankly, with a thread this long it's gonna happen no matter what. Some time when I can sit down for about 2 days I can read thru this whole thread! lol Just kidding, I plan on setting aside some time little by little to read the full thread and to educate myself on this place.


Anyway, we are excited about staying in a 3 bedroom presidential next april. Have always wanted to stay there but we always tried to get along with a 2 bedroom at other places for the price. My kids really want the third bedroom since they are older, 21, 18 and 14, and I am excited about sitting on that balcony! 

I thought our spring break was like this year, the first week of April but it got moved to the week before Easter. I was shocked when I found out this is value season for BC! What a nice surprise! So my rate actually went down! I am so used to Disney and how they do their rates that I was really worried there for a minute.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

Ok, I am up to page 66 of this thread. From what I have read I am to understand that if we book a one bedroom presidential we will be in tower 6 because that is where all the 1,2 and 3 bedroom presidentials are. But I also have read some posts that have me thinking that if you are staying in tower 6 you are basically not going to have any theme park/fireworks view, correct?

I would never even ask for a fireworks view to be honest because from what I am reading asking for a room request basically doesn't do you any good like it does at Disney.

But I thought if you accidentally got a fireworks view it would be pretty cool. But it seems you can't see them from tower 6, right?


----------



## Upatnoon

MinnieLovesMickey12 said:


> Ok, I am up to page 66 of this thread. From what I have read I am to understand that if we book a one bedroom presidential we will be in tower 6 because that is where all the 1,2 and 3 bedroom presidentials are. But I also have read some posts that have me thinking that if you are staying in tower 6 you are basically not going to have any theme park/fireworks view, correct?
> 
> I would never even ask for a fireworks view to be honest because from what I am reading asking for a room request basically doesn't do you any good like it does at Disney.
> 
> But I thought if you accidentally got a fireworks view it would be pretty cool. But it seems you can't see them from tower 6, right?


No, you can see the fireworks from some of the rooms there. Good luck!


----------



## AeroKU

Protaras76 said:


> Working out getting from Sanford to WBCend if sept if I decide not to drive who do you recommend for transfers at a decent price???



We used Happy Limo last November from Sanford to WBC.  We got a strech limo and the driver met us near the bagage claim.  The Limo was really nice and our 3 kids LOVED! it.  They had a movie on for the kids and free sodas/water.  We also got a 30 minute grocery stop at a store close to WBC.  It was $328 for round trip.  You could get a regular car or a van for cheaper, but for us it was worth it to start our vacation out in style.  It was totally worth it.


----------



## AeroKU

Has anyone used the shuttles since they started charging?  When we went in November, it was free, and it was a great service.  It looks like some are saying it's $6 per person, per day, and others are saying it's $6 round trip, so if you were to come back to the resort mid day, you'd have to pay again.  Which is correct?


----------



## lisski76

I just read on they Wyndham website that as of July 1st the shuttle is $6 per day rather than $5 or each round trip  Sorry if anyone has already posted this.....


----------



## lisski76

anyone know what kind of filters the coffee pots take?


----------



## DCTooTall

lisski76 said:


> anyone know what kind of filters the coffee pots take?



Cone style


----------



## zilp

I am interested in renting a 3BR presidential next spring. I have read the entire thread (well, at least the 3rd thread lol) and I have a few questions.

 1) I understand that some renters (eg Ken Price ) seem to charge a bit more, but that is because he is considered a VIP owner?  That way if we had a request (water view), it might be possible to grant?

 2) In your opinion is there a bad view, (or alternately) a prime view from the 10th floor and above from tower 6? We all really enjoy sitting on the lanai at night so a nice view/fireworks is a plus for us.

3) Also, we are planning on staying 8 nights.  Is it really possible that we would have to change rooms (since this is mainly a 7 day rental property)?


----------



## DCTooTall

zilp said:


> I am interested in renting a 3BR presidential next spring. I have read the entire thread (well, at least the 3rd thread lol) and I have a few questions.
> 
> 1) I understand that some renters (eg Ken Price ) seem to charge a bit more, but that is because he is considered a VIP owner?  That way if we had a request (water view), it might be possible to grant?
> 
> 2) In your opinion is there a bad view, (or alternately) a prime view from the 10th floor and above from tower 6? We all really enjoy sitting on the lanai at night so a nice view/fireworks is a plus for us.
> 
> 3) Also, we are planning on staying 8 nights.  Is it really possible that we would have to change rooms (since this is mainly a 7 day rental property)?



1. VIP benefits are non-transferable.  That means that even if a VIP owner makes the reservation,   their VIP benefits are not granted to a person staying in a room unless the owner is present.   As such,  the VIP request benefit isn't passed along.

  The reason for different costs has to do with the way the individuals and companies have their business structured.   Ken Price for instance is an owner who owns his own points.  Vacation Strategies however I believe is a broker who pays owners a small fee to use their points.   As such,  VS's costs can be lower since they pay their owners a lower Price-per-point than the owner is paying in MF's....  and they don't have the upfront costs associated with aquiring the points.

   You will also see different policies regarding customer service, cancelations, etc between the different owners.   Sometimes you will pay a premium for that extra security.  (Example...   When the resort first announced the additional charges for the shuttle,   Ken Price was offering his existing reservations a refund off their nightly rental to cover the charges because he advertised and contracted his rentals as 'no additional charges'.   Vacation Upgrades however was not offering any sort of credit to existing reservations because it was a new fee instituted by the resort itself which they had no control over.)

2.  I Haven't stayed in a presidential unit yet,    but based off the building's locatoin and angles,  I can't see there being a bad view that high up.  You will either be looking out over the lake,    or high enough looking out over the surrounding vegetation that you can see Typhoon Lagoon and Downtown disney.

3.  It is possible you could be forced to switch rooms since the system can only support a maximum of 7 nights in a single reservation.   However,   it is EXTREMELY unlikely you will need to switch rooms as the resort itself accounts for the inventory control system limitation in room assignments and tends to merge your multiple reservations and tries to keep you in the same room.    (It costs more to clean the rooms if you are forced to switch than it does for the mid-week refresh.)


----------



## zilp

Thanks for the fast and detailed response, DCTooTall!


----------



## zilp

I would like to request a quote from Shelby Resorts (mentioned in other threads) but am having trouble locating a website or email address.  Can anyone help?


----------



## princessap

quick question. we stayed here in 2010 and loved it! but that was before shuttle charge. is the 6 per person per day no matter how many times you use it that day??  

Just pricing out options and factoring everything in!! thanks


----------



## carlbarry

princessap said:


> quick question. we stayed here in 2010 and loved it! but that was before shuttle charge. is the 6 per person per day no matter how many times you use it that day??
> 
> Just pricing out options and factoring everything in!! thanks



No.  It is for ONE round trip.  Therefore, if you go in the morning, come back midday, and then go back, and return at night, that will be TWO fees.


----------



## kat3668

zilp said:


> I would like to request a quote from Shelby Resorts (mentioned in other threads) but am having trouble locating a website or email address.  Can anyone help?



I've rented twice from him on My resort network as has a friend of mine...he took his listing down probably out of points.


----------



## zilp

kat3668 said:


> I've rented twice from him on My resort network as has a friend of mine...he took his listing down probably out of points.



ahhh, that makes sense! I was driving myself nuts trying to find it.


----------



## kat3668

zilp said:


> ahhh, that makes sense! I was driving myself nuts trying to find it.



Try Aaron washburn or affordable getaways.
http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Cond...lorida/Wyndham-Bonnet-Creek-Resort&SORT=price


----------



## Silock

carlbarry said:


> No.  It is for ONE round trip.  Therefore, if you go in the morning, come back midday, and then go back, and return at night, that will be TWO fees.



Even with the new fee?


----------



## carlbarry

Silock said:


> Even with the new fee?



That is the new fee.


----------



## CTdaizy

This is copied from their website. It doesn't specify if each ride needs a ticket, only says one ticket per person per day. 

" Shuttle To Walt Disney World ® Resort: Effective July 1, 2013, each guest at Wyndham Bonnet Creek utilizing the shuttle to a Disney theme park or Downtown Disney will need a ticket to board the bus. Tickets will be sold at the resort for $6 per person per day for any Wyndham Bonnet Creek guest wanting to use this service. Children three years of age and under will be complimentary. Subject to change.


----------



## Silock

carlbarry said:


> That is the new fee.



No, I mean the NEW new fee. It was $5 per round trip, and now it MAY be $6 per day per person, which is unconfirmed as of now.


----------



## lisski76

Silock said:
			
		

> No, I mean the NEW new fee. It was $5 per round trip, and now it MAY be $6 per day per person, which is unconfirmed as of now.



I would assume it doesn't matter how many trips being the old wording specifically said per round trip.  I hope its just $6.


----------



## carlbarry

lisski76 said:


> I would assume it doesn't matter how many trips being the old wording specifically said per round trip.  I hope its just $6.



I would agree.  That's my free legal advice LOL.


----------



## cruisinpan567

36 days till our first stay at Bonnet Creek. Can't wait to get there.


----------



## cocoabean1

To lock in a temperature on the AC:   set the temp that you want,  hold the F/C button in until 6P appears.   All done!!!!


----------



## billnang

I am confusing myself...so I thought I'd ask those who have stayed here.

We are a family of 7, 2 adults and 5 children ages 7-17
As of today I am booked to stay during free dining in 2 rooms at the Caribbean Beach Resort. We figured with free dining is a non brainer...
Well the more I see Bonnet Creek the more the 2 bdrm deluxe room interests me, and a great price as well.

My issue is this... my husband does not want to rent a car, he has no interest in driving and parking while on vacation in Disney.  We never have, we have always stayed on property. So, I am concerned about transportation. And, after its all said in done.. and pay for meals and tickets and transportation... am I really saving anything?

Thoughts from those who have done this!!! WWYD?


----------



## DCTooTall

billnang said:


> I am confusing myself...so I thought I'd ask those who have stayed here.
> 
> We are a family of 7, 2 adults and 5 children ages 7-17
> As of today I am booked to stay during free dining in 2 rooms at the Caribbean Beach Resort. We figured with free dining is a non brainer...
> Well the more I see Bonnet Creek the more the 2 bdrm deluxe room interests me, and a great price as well.
> 
> My issue is this... my husband does not want to rent a car, he has no interest in driving and parking while on vacation in Disney.  We never have, we have always stayed on property. So, I am concerned about transportation. And, after its all said in done.. and pay for meals and tickets and transportation... am I really saving anything?
> 
> Thoughts from those who have done this!!! WWYD?



In your situation,  it may not be such an easy decision.

 In general,  You will be able to save a LOT of money on the room costs alone with Bonnet Creek. Most prices people report around here can be in the $100-$120/night range for a 2bdrm [with some prices cheaper, some a little more... depending on time of year, how long you stay, and who you rent from].   I'm willing to bet that's less than you are paying for just a single room at the CBR.   You may want to look at a larger room at WBC though since the 2bdrm has the 1 king bed in the master bedroom,  2 full/queen beds in the 2nd bedroom,  and a queen pull out in the living room.  The 3bdrm will add another bedroom with a king bed and might make it more comfortable and relaxing since the kids won't be on top of each other as much....and it also might make it easier to separate the kids based off sex or age if you wanted (either getting ready in the morning,  or maybe allowing younger kids to go to bed earlier than the older ones).

Where things are going to get a little more complicated is you desire to not rent a car and the question about food.

At CBR,   Your airport transportation,   park transportation,  and food [thru the ddp] are all included.    At Bonnet Creek,   These are going to get split out to seperate line items.   Generally we would say just rent a car since the price of a rental will still likely bring you cheaper than what you are paying for onsite at CBR,   and that would take care of the airport transportation and park transportation and give you some added freedom.   since you don't want to drive however,   there are other things that need to be considered.

Airport transportation:  Taxi or Towncar.  You will want to price out your options here.   Some Towncar services will include a grocery stop on the way which can help you with the food concern.     The advantage over ME: It's straight from the airport to the resort without stops at other resorts.   disadvantage:  extra cost and potential complication if you are used to ME.

Park Transportation:  The Bonnet Creek shuttle is currently charging $6 per per per day for use.   For your family of 7 alone,  that would be $42/day.  [for comparison,  if you drove,   parking at the parks is $15/day].   It also runs a set schedule that sometimes doesn't run as much mid-day.  There are examples of past schedules posted here and in other threads....  but it's something to consider as the bonnet creek shuttle won't be as convenient as Disney Transportation if you are the type who likes to come and go from the resort during the day.

Food:  I'm someone who honestly has a hard time justifying the cost of the DDP since I don't normally eat that much food.   With multiple kids however who can eat a LOT,   the DDP could make more sense for you.   The DDP could also be useful for you if you are the type who will let your kids roam the parks on their own at all,   since you will know they can use their hotel room key to get food.     Generally however,  I'd say look at what the menu's at the restaurants you think you will end up eating at contain.  You can find them, with prices,  on the DIS.   Get an idea on what you might realistically eat.  Not everyone is going to eat 3 "entree's with drink and dessert" every day,  and you may even find that sometimes you might end up splitting something.   Either way,  look at the food options,  and figure out what you are likely to end up spending "out of pocket" for that food.   Then you can see if it makes financial sense to stay off site and pay for your food,  on onsite with free dining.

  With offsite,  There are a couple tips you can use.    Examples include ideas such as:  Making a grocery stop and getting some breakfast foods... cereal,  waffles,  bacon, eggs,  juice,  etc.   Then you can eat breakfast in the unit while everyone is getting ready before headed to the parks.  It also would give the family something to do while doing the morning bathroom dance.  (Some eat breakfast while others shower/get ready....  then the bathroom people eat while those who ate get ready).

 For park food,  if you like the idea of having your meals pre-paid,   You can put the money on Disney Gift Cards (like what you would spend on the DDP normally).   You then don't have to worry about havng the money for food since you've already put it aside in your disney giftcards.   Bonus:  anything you didn't spend on food at the end of your trip you can use on souvenirs... or purchases at your local Disney Store.



Obviously,  The park ticket cost is going to be the same onsite or off.  (although you can find discounted tickets at places like Undercover Tourist if you aren't required to get them as part of a package)

Another thing to consider too with a family that large....  No daily housekeeping at Bonnet Creek.  While the more space may help keep things less cluttered with bags/clothes.....   If your kids are the type who will make a mess,  You won't have someone coming thru every day to clean up that mess.   For some people,  the daily housekeeping can be something easily missed when it's not there.    (But bonus:  washer/dryer in the room,  so you could get away with packing less clothes overall....  or even just washing bathing suits easily between uses).

So is it a good fit for you?      I can't tell you.   You know your family,  budget,  and vacation needs better than I do.    If you didn't mind driving,   I think you could easily save some $$$....   but the ability to not worry about driving and transportation,   or even the ability to have someone else clean up after the family during your trip....   could be things you consider priceless and worth the premium you are paying to stay onsite.

I hope this has helped.... and if you have any other questions about the resort I'm sure we'd be happy to answer them for you if it helps you decide if this is something for you.


----------



## SMWfamily

Just got back from a stay at Bonnet Creek.  Got a great deal on Redweek.com   We will be staying there again next year.  It is TRUELY a great resort.  Love love love!


----------



## aubriee

DCTooTall said:


> In your situation,  it may not be such an easy decision.
> 
> In general,  You will be able to save a LOT of money on the room costs alone with Bonnet Creek. Most prices people report around here can be in the $100-$120/night range for a 2bdrm [with some prices cheaper, some a little more... depending on time of year, how long you stay, and who you rent from].   I'm willing to bet that's less than you are paying for just a single room at the CBR..........
> ...............
> ...............
> I hope this has helped....



Since it was so long, I did not quote your whole response, but just want to say: Excellent post!  To add to the part I did quote: when I was requesting quotes for our Dec trip I asked for quotes for both a one and a two bedroom.  Aaron Washburn offered me a one bedroom for $60.00/night and a two bedroom for just $70.00/night.  Farrells Vacations offered me a one and a two bedroom for the exact same price of $119.00/night.   Vacation Upgrades, Shelby Resorts, and Vacation Strategy were somewhere between the two.  However, Shelby Resorts was cheaper for a one bedroom for my Sept trip than the other three (didn't ask about a 2 bedroom for that trip).  So prices can really vary between renters from season to season.  One may be cheaper for one season, but then higher for a different season.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

billnang said:


> I am confusing myself...so I thought I'd ask those who have stayed here.
> 
> We are a family of 7, 2 adults and 5 children ages 7-17
> As of today I am booked to stay during free dining in 2 rooms at the Caribbean Beach Resort. We figured with free dining is a non brainer...
> Well the more I see Bonnet Creek the more the 2 bdrm deluxe room interests me, and a great price as well.
> 
> My issue is this... my husband does not want to rent a car, he has no interest in driving and parking while on vacation in Disney.  We never have, we have always stayed on property. So, I am concerned about transportation. And, after its all said in done.. and pay for meals and tickets and transportation... am I really saving anything?
> 
> Thoughts from those who have done this!!! WWYD?



I wanted to post an answer to you. I can't give you any better info than a PP already has but this is what I think about it... If your husband absolutely refuses to rent a car and drive y'all around then you are better off on property. But I would suggest since you are getting the FREE DDp I would call Disney and upgrade your younger kids to show in the system as 10 or older so they can get the DDp for adults and be able to order anything they want off the whole menu and not be stuck with those disgusting crappy little kids meals. The price difference from a child's park ticket to an adult park ticket is just a few dollars so it will only cost you a few dollars per child to upgrade them all to adults.

You aren't breaking any Disney rules. They allow this. You can even tell the CM on the phone when you call that you want to change the dates of birth/ages for some of your children so that they can get the adult DDP.

If you have 2 rooms at CBR with free dining then that means you are paying rack rate for your room. Probably around $200 a night per room. SO let's say $400 a night for lodging and food. And you have no rental car expenses.

If you stay at Bonnet Creek and let's say you can get a 3 bedroom for your week for $120 a night. Then you add about $60 a day for renting a mini van. Then add parking at the parks $15 a day. That is $195 a day so far. That leaves $205 a day for feeding the family. Can you feed your family for that much?

You absolutely can in a big condo with a full size kitchen. You make a grocery stop on the way to the resort and buy groceries for the week. breakfast and dinner and snacks and drinks. Only eat OUT for lunch in the parks. 

Using the Bonnet Creek shuttle would be a few dollars cheaper than renting a car only if you plan on making ONE round trip to the parks. If you like to take a mid day break and go back in the evenings then the shuttle would be way more than renting a van.

So money wise you may end up spending about the same. But the difference is you can stay in a huge 3 bedroom condo with laundry and kitchen. The resort has 5 pools, 2 lazy rivers, playground if I am not mistaken, putt putt golf for free, kids activities every day. 

I think if you can talk your husband into driving you all back and forth from the parks you will be glad you gave Bonnet Creek a try.

I have not stayed at Bonnet Creek yet but have stayed in many vacation condos and can tell you once you get use to the big space and being able to spread out and have room, you won't ever want to go back to a tiny little cramped hotel room again.

Having a washer and dryer in the room enables you to pack HALF AS MUCH stuff because you can wash clothes half way through the trip.

I don't miss the daily housekeeping because I don't like someone in my room while I am on vacation anyway. If we make a mess we clean up our own mess. I wash the towels myself or ask for a towel exchange.

Driving to the parks is wonderful. Once you do it you will never want to be at the mercy of those buses ever again. Being able to walk out of the park and immediately get in your own vehicles and GO is awesome. You will be back in your room most of the time before the ppl waiting on a bus even got to board a bus.

From what I have read, Bonnet Creek is a very short drive to all the parks and DTD.

In the end you have to decide what you think is best for your family but I think I would try something different and see how it works out.


----------



## zilp

Just booked a 3BR Presidential for next spring, so excited for our trip ! 

Thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread, there is so much useful and helpful information


----------



## snowangel72

billnang said:


> I am confusing myself...so I thought I'd ask those who have stayed here.
> 
> We are a family of 7, 2 adults and 5 children ages 7-17
> As of today I am booked to stay during free dining in 2 rooms at the Caribbean Beach Resort. We figured with free dining is a non brainer...
> Well the more I see Bonnet Creek the more the 2 bdrm deluxe room interests me, and a great price as well.
> 
> My issue is this... my husband does not want to rent a car, he has no interest in driving and parking while on vacation in Disney.  We never have, we have always stayed on property. So, I am concerned about transportation. And, after its all said in done.. and pay for meals and tickets and transportation... am I really saving anything?
> 
> Thoughts from those who have done this!!! WWYD?



Yes you will save money but your hubby will be unhappy. BC is like a condo. You cook, you clean, you pick up things, your linens won't be changed, no Disney CS, no WDW vibe at all, and yeah he will have to drive at some point. It isn't hotel living. If he wants hotel living he won't be happy.


----------



## cruisinpan567

snowangel72 said:
			
		

> Yes you will save money but your hubby will be unhappy. BC is like a condo. You cook, you clean, you pick up things, your linens won't be changed, no Disney CS, no WDW vibe at all, and yeah he will have to drive at some point. It isn't hotel living. If he wants hotel living he won't be happy.



We have always stayed in Disney resorts. We are staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time. We decided that having the extra room with the kitchen and laundry at our disposal would suit us better as the kids get older. We are renting a car to drive back and forth to the parks. We are really looking forward to a new experience at Disney World. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## dancin Disney style

cruisinpan567 said:


> We have always stayed in Disney resorts. We are staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time. We decided that having the extra room with the kitchen and laundry at our disposal would suit us better as the kids get older. We are renting a car to drive back and forth to the parks. We are really looking forward to a new experience at Disney World. Good luck with your decision.



We also are Disney resort lovers but have stayed at WBC to change things up. We are doing it again next month but trying the Marriott Grand Vista. We want to vacation in Orlando and WDW but have a new experience at the same time.


----------



## ironpig70

Thanks to the OP for continuing the thread. And thank you to all who have posted.

We were looking to go in May but budget has us looking at August now. Downside is the dinning plan but with the kids all being "adults" its not saving us any money.

May take one of my daughters friends so we may end up being a party of 6 which means onsite we would need two rooms. If we do BC we need a bigger car ie mini van. Which makes BC and 2 values the same price. So I have a couple questions.

1) What kind of time frame are we looking at going from BC to the parks? Not the parking lot but to the front gate.

2) Money wise and time wise and vacation wise do people actually use the kitchen? I am on vacation which is limited and is expensive and I don't see making a full dinner and saving $50 over park food to take up 4 hours of park time.

3) How many folks come back mid day for a break? I don't think my kids will handle all day in the parks and think its well needed time off. How does this work for others as it seems time consuming to go to the car, drive, to hotel then reverse it hours later/


----------



## ::danielle::

ironpig70 said:


> 2) Money wise and time wise and vacation wise do people actually use the kitchen?
> 
> 3) How many folks come back mid day for a break?



I can't answer your first question, but I can answer these.

We used our kitchen more than I thought we would. We often cooked a hearty breakfast in our condo (Eggs, frozen waffles, instant oatmeal, etc). We cooked quick and easy dinners (spaghetti, frozen pizza, etc). We did not do that every night, just once or twice. My biggest surprise was how hungry we were at the end of the night. We often had a pre-bed snack of cereal or pb&j sandwiches. This is not normal for us but after the long, busy days we were much more hungry than usual!  

As for mid-day naps, I expected my kids to take them but I was surprised that DH and I also needed them. We were up early (rope drop) and out late each day. We would return at 3ish and sleep/rest for 2 or so hours. My biggest regret was that I didn't have more dinner stuff on hand so we could eat before we went back to the parks. 

It's a different way of vacationing but it worked well for us!


----------



## dancin Disney style

ironpig70 said:


> Thanks to the OP for continuing the thread. And thank you to all who have posted.
> 
> We were looking to go in May but budget has us looking at August now. Downside is the dinning plan but with the kids all being "adults" its not saving us any money.
> 
> May take one of my daughters friends so we may end up being a party of 6 which means onsite we would need two rooms. If we do BC we need a bigger car ie mini van. Which makes BC and 2 values the same price. So I have a couple questions.
> 
> 1) What kind of time frame are we looking at going from BC to the parks? Not the parking lot but to the front gate.
> 
> 2) Money wise and time wise and vacation wise do people actually use the kitchen? I am on vacation which is limited and is expensive and I don't see making a full dinner and saving $50 over park food to take up 4 hours of park time.
> 
> 3) How many folks come back mid day for a break? I don't think my kids will handle all day in the parks and think its well needed time off. How does this work for others as it seems time consuming to go to the car, drive, to hotel then reverse it hours later/



1) Ep and DHS...5-10min.  AK...10min. MK...15-20min.

2) Like the PP we used it a whole lot more than I thought.  I was certain we would make breakfast daily, which we did, and several lunches for days that we were in the pool.  Dinners were planned to go out but we made about half of those as well.  We stayed last year for 2 weeks. BTW, you will save a heck of a lot more than $50 with a party of 6.  A CS meal will run you approx $15/person and a TS $25+/ person. 

3) We always take a mid day break.  We like to do RD and stay until lunch then relax at the pool for a few hours and go back to the parks in the evening.


----------



## aubriee

ironpig70 said:


> Which makes BC and 2 values the same price. So I have a couple questions.
> 
> 1) What kind of time frame are we looking at going from BC to the parks? Not the parking lot but to the front gate.
> 
> 2) Money wise and time wise and vacation wise do people actually use the kitchen? I am on vacation which is limited and is expensive and I don't see making a full dinner and saving $50 over park food to take up 4 hours of park time.
> 
> 3) How many folks come back mid day for a break? I don't think my kids will handle all day in the parks and think its well needed time off. How does this work for others as it seems time consuming to go to the car, drive, to hotel then reverse it hours later/



Like the others, I was really surprised at how much we used the kitchen. My thought was I'm on vacation, I'm not cooking. But having a full kitchen makes fixing simple meals, so easy.  I had brought some of those huge muffins Costco sells and we could just stick a couple in the microwave for a minute or so in the mornings.  When we got down there we did a quick grocery run and had precooked bacon and sausages that we just heated up to go with the muffins.  My mom likes oatmeal, so we bought a small box of that for her to fix in the mornings and also some Jimmy Dean egg, cheese, sausage croissants and some polish sausage kaloches.  Publix sells decent pizzas, sushi, and you can pick up a couple of really good rotisserie chickens, debone them, heat the meat in the microwave and add to a bag of prewashed romaine lettuce for chicken ceasar salads.  Stick a couple of potatoes (or sweet potatoes) in the oven, then go downstairs and use Bonnet Creek grills to grill some steaks, chicken leg quarters, or port chops.  Take them back upstairs and have grilled meat with baked potatoes and a quick salad mix=quick, easy dinner. Chili/cheese dogs are also quick and easy with a can of baked beans, a bag of cole slaw, and chips.  Let the kids enjoy the pool, while you make a quick, easy, cheap dinner/lunch.  We also loved having the full size fridge since we also bought plums, grapes, oranges, hummus, baby carrots, 2L sodas, beer, and wine coolers.  I also joined the Bonnet Creek bin swap over on the 'Pass It Along' thread here on the Dis.  When we picked it up it had an unopened bottle of Ranch Dressing, unopened peanut butter, Kraft mac & Cheese boxes, Ramen noodles, coffee, tea bags, mustard, mayonnaise, ketchup, cooking spray, a few spices, etc in it.

I work nightshift, so am used to sleeping in the afternoons.  I need those afternoon naps even on vacation. We are early risers, so make every rope drop, but then when it starts to get hot and the parks start to get crowded, we go back to the room to swim, shower, nap, etc.  Then we are well rested and ready to do something else.  Bonnet Creek is close enough to all the parks, that it takes just a few minutes to drive back there (much quicker than taking a Disney bus back to a WDW resort.  As far as how long it takes to get to the park gate, when driving, my mom is usually with us, so we have her handicap tag and park in the handicap lots close to the gates.  With her ECV we can't use the trams anyway.


----------



## DCTooTall

ironpig70 said:


> Thanks to the OP for continuing the thread. And thank you to all who have posted.
> 
> We were looking to go in May but budget has us looking at August now. Downside is the dinning plan but with the kids all being "adults" its not saving us any money.
> 
> May take one of my daughters friends so we may end up being a party of 6 which means onsite we would need two rooms. If we do BC we need a bigger car ie mini van. Which makes BC and 2 values the same price. So I have a couple questions.
> 
> 1) What kind of time frame are we looking at going from BC to the parks? Not the parking lot but to the front gate.
> 
> 2) Money wise and time wise and vacation wise do people actually use the kitchen? I am on vacation which is limited and is expensive and I don't see making a full dinner and saving $50 over park food to take up 4 hours of park time.
> 
> 3) How many folks come back mid day for a break? I don't think my kids will handle all day in the parks and think its well needed time off. How does this work for others as it seems time consuming to go to the car, drive, to hotel then reverse it hours later/



First,  You might be surprised how inexpensive a mini van or SUV that could fit everyone would be.   If you haven't already,  check out the Transportation board here on the DIS where you can find some great deals or tricks for inexpensive rentals.


now to the questions.

1. It depends a little on which routes you take,   but generally I'd say [being conservative and assuming you aren't rushing, have bad luck with lights,  and may have a slight wait for a parking tram] AK- 10-15min.   MGM 5-10min.   EPCOT  5-10min.  MK,  15-30min.      

  The Magic Kingdom is the longest because you'll need to take the Ferry or Monorail from the TTC to the MK Gates that can add anywhere from 5min -15min to you travel time.  I'm personally a fan of the Ferry trip instead of the Monorail.

2.  As others mention,  you'd be surprised.    First off.... Don't underestimate the advantage of the full kitchen with your breakfast.   Especially with larger groups [and teenage girls doubley-so],  you can easily end up with a lot of "wasted" time in the mornings while everybody does the morning bathroom/get ready dance.    Having the Kitchen means that you can easily prepare a breakfast that people waiting for their bathroom turn or for others to get ready can eat a decent meal in the morning before heading to the parks.

 Not only does this mean that you won't be 'wasting' as much time in the morning since it means people could easily be eating or getting ready,  instead of just sitting and waiting....  But you may find that it saves you even more money in the parks because you may not snack as much or be as hungry when lunchtime comes around.

Beyond that,   having that kitchen means that it's really easy to store some small and quick sandwich or munchy items for those end of the park day munchies.   Or even quick and easy meals if they decide to take an off-day and eat at the unit for dinner.

Personally,  I just love the fact that the kitchen makes it much easier for me to reheat and enjoy any leftovers I may get at a tableservice meal... or even food I've ordered out. (like a pizza).

I've also heard of people who will get a crockpot (either bring one,  or get a cheap one from Walmart they don't mind leaving behind or giving t another vacationer) and will set it up so they can have a nice stew or something when they get back from the parks. [letting it cook during the day while they are at the parks].

 In my personal experience,   It's not always the major meal replacement where having the kitchen comes in super handy or can save you money... but in those small things that add up quickly.   Having a decent breakfast in the room won't just save you the $8-10 breakfast onsite... but could save you a couple $4-5 'snack' items in the park... or maybe leave you full enough that instead of getting a full $10 counter service lunch,  You decide to split something int he park with someone else in your party...  or just get a snack at lunchtime and then eat an earlier dinner in the park.

3.  It really depends.  Some people are full day commandoes.  Some people prefer to sleep in and then do a full day from mid-morning/early afternoon until park close... Some are rope drop to an early evening... and some like doing the rope drop to early afternoon.. back to the resort for a nap or pool.. and then back to the park in the evening until close.      There is no right or wrong way to do the parks,   and so therefor it becomes a matter of preference.     The Mid-day break is much more popular in the hot summer months though due to needing a break from the heat and longer park hours.

  That being said,   I'd personally feel that thanks to Bonnet Creek's location,   it can often be easier and with less travel time to go back to this resort than it would relying on onsite transportation to a disney resort.

  Just look at the travel times above from gate to resort.    Then figure Disney "recommends" 1hr to get anyplace onsite on Disney Transportation.  More realistically,  You can easily be looking at 30-40min one way if you take a Disney bus.  During the afternoons the buses will often run about every 20min,  so let's say you JUST missed your onsite bus.   In the time it takes for the next bus to arrive you could already be back at your car and at the resort.

   (To be fair.... this just applies to the drive vs. Disney Bus comparison.  If you stayed onsite and drove you would have the same advantage.)


----------



## TxRabbit

Hey Everyone! We just snagged what I think is a really sweet deal for a 2 nights stay over Labor Day Weekend in a 2-bedroom deluxe. Very very excited...going to go back to read the thread now!


----------



## ironpig70

DCTooTall said:


> First,  You might be surprised how inexpensive a mini van or SUV that could fit everyone would be.   If you haven't already,  check out the Transportation board here on the DIS where you can find some great deals or tricks for inexpensive rentals.





I priced them out at about $500 for 8 days. And if I add that to the $140 a night for BC I get $1,620.

A room at Allstars was about $100 a night and we would need 2. so $200 for 8 days is $1,600.

Pretty close price. I didn't think about the morning routine and when I looked at food I was looking big picture. Thinking making breakfast would be much easier and having snacks on hand to take or eat is a big money saver.



One other thing my wife came up with was taking 1/2 the luggage as there is a washer and dryer. And at $50 a checked bag each way that is a huge savings if we only check a couple.


Thanks again for all the info. At this point in time I think we will try BC.


----------



## ironpig70

TxRabbit said:


> Hey Everyone! We just snagged what I think is a really sweet deal for a 2 nights stay over Labor Day Weekend in a 2-bedroom deluxe. Very very excited...going to go back to read the thread now!



I would be really interested in a trip report.


----------



## CTdaizy

In response to the kitchen aspect of WBC, we pack plastic sandwich holders- like from Tupperware, so carry peanut butter sandwiches with us to the parks. During the breakfast/bathroom dance, the person in the kitchen makes the sandwiches and packs them along with some snacks in a backpack to bring with. This cuts down on the price of lunch in the parks, as my kids are just as happy with a pb&j. We have also fave found that Pringles cans are great for packing snacks into, they keep the snacks from being crushed.  My kids like to snack on dry cereal, so the Pringles can works well!

An added bonus to the full-sized fridge is the freezer to freeze water bottles each evening so they stay cold most of the day. And by having the kitchen sink, you can wash the water bottles and not have to buy a full case.


----------



## TxRabbit

ironpig70 said:


> I would be really interested in a trip report.



I plan on writing one!


----------



## WendyZQ

ironpig70 said:


> I priced them out at about $500 for 8 days. And if I add that to the $140 a night for BC I get $1,620.
> 
> A room at Allstars was about $100 a night and we would need 2. so $200 for 8 days is $1,600.
> 
> Pretty close price. I didn't think about the morning routine and when I looked at food I was looking big picture. Thinking making breakfast would be much easier and having snacks on hand to take or eat is a big money saver.
> 
> One other thing my wife came up with was taking 1/2 the luggage as there is a washer and dryer. And at $50 a checked bag each way that is a huge savings if we only check a couple.
> 
> Thanks again for all the info. At this point in time I think we will try BC.



So if you try BC, will you stick with August or try May?


----------



## WendyZQ

Any of you ever use one of the grocery delivery services for your WBC stay? What was your experience? 

We get in around 8 pm our first night and I'd love to avoid a grocery trip that night and jump right into Disney in the am.


----------



## acfbob

I am in the process of trying to secure a one bedroom deluxe or presidential in the middle of October. Everyone I contact is telling me there are no one bedroom units available, just two bedrooms.  Some are saying that typically units start to open up once inside 60 days of arrival. I am a little nervous waiting to book but I really do not need a two bedroom as it is just myself DW & DS (5 y.o.) . Has anyone ever heard about this 60 day stuff?


----------



## ironpig70

WendyZQ said:


> So if you try BC, will you stick with August or try May?





Going to have to go in August which makes the BC a better fit as my kids will be "adults" and make the dinning plan useless. My oldest was 13 before she started eating a whole adult CS meal. 

The cost of our trip is pretty fixed as airfare, hotel and tickets all remain constant regardless of dates and these things are 3/4 of the cost. Rather go with an extra supply of cash then just enough. Also with school it will be a better sale for my daughters friend.


----------



## zilp

WendyZQ said:


> Any of you ever use one of the grocery delivery services for your WBC stay? What was your experience?
> 
> We get in around 8 pm our first night and I'd love to avoid a grocery trip that night and jump right into Disney in the am.



I am wondering the same thing too.  I have used Garden Grocer for an on-site Disney stay (they were great), but never for an off property stay.


----------



## ::danielle::

WendyZQ said:


> Any of you ever use one of the grocery delivery services for your WBC stay? What was your experience?
> 
> We get in around 8 pm our first night and I'd love to avoid a grocery trip that night and jump right into Disney in the am.



I used We Go Shop. I was very happy with their service. WBC put our cold items in their fridge in the luggage area by the entrance. They delivered it to our room when we checked in.


----------



## Angie789

> I priced them out at about $500 for 8 days. And if I add that to the $140 a night for BC I get $1,620.


I will echo a PP - check the Transportation thread for better deals on that minivan rental.  If you are planning on going May or August, you should be able to beat that $500 rate by AT LEAST $100, probably more.


----------



## lindsey

For our last trip, we drove to all four parks, downtown Disney, and universal with no problems.  It was an easy drive. Just make sure someone is watching the signs!


----------



## khertz

Does anyone know if WBC has bed rails available? This will be the first year traveling with DS that he will be too big for the Pack'n'Play and be in one of the big beds.


----------



## DCTooTall

acfbob said:


> I am in the process of trying to secure a one bedroom deluxe or presidential in the middle of October. Everyone I contact is telling me there are no one bedroom units available, just two bedrooms.  Some are saying that typically units start to open up once inside 60 days of arrival. I am a little nervous waiting to book but I really do not need a two bedroom as it is just myself DW & DS (5 y.o.) . Has anyone ever heard about this 60 day stuff?



  I wouldn't be surprised that the one bedrooms are all booked.  The majority of the resort is comprised of 2bdrm units,  so there are less 1bdrm units from which to choose.   

Also,  because of the way that VIP upgrades work,   a lot of the commercial and other power renters will work is they will reserve 1bdrm units for the lower point cost with the plan of utilizing their free upgrades to get a 2bdrm or other unit once the upgrade window starts to open around 60 days.    As such,  there is a small chance that a 1bdrm unit may open up during that window.

Have you inquired about the costs of a 2bdrm though?    honestly the one-bedrooms don't tend to rent much cheaper than the 2bdrms.   Some places charge the same for a 1bdrm as a 2bdrm... and some may only offer the 1bdrm for $10-20 cheaper than the 2bdrm.    You might find that having a separate bedroom for your 5yo is worth a little bit extra vs. having him sleep on the pull out.   Not only would it be more space and more comfortable,   But it means that you guys can stay up and enjoy the balcony,  or enjoy drinks/snacks from the kitchen after he goes to bed without having to worry about disturbing him.   The extra bathroom might also come in helpful for getting everyone ready at the same time.  (Not to mention,  the main bathroom in the 1bdrm has a shower stall,  with the only tub being the jacuzzi tub off the main bedroom.   The 2nd bdrm has a "regular" tub/shower.  This might be preferable for you guys when it comes bathtime for your son.)





khertz said:


> Does anyone know if WBC has bed rails available? This will be the first year traveling with DS that he will be too big for the Pack'n'Play and be in one of the big beds.




Sorry,  I don't know if they offer Bed Rails,   and even if they do,   what the availability or limits might be.   You may actually want to call the resort itself to see what your options are.

I believe there are other places (like Babys-r-us travel rentals) which you can rent them from and who will deliver to the resort.   

If you call the resort and they can;t help you,   you may want to see if anybody in the Family's forum here might have some suggestions or recomendations.  I doubt you are the first person to have this concern when travelling.


----------



## WendyZQ

::danielle:: said:


> I used We Go Shop. I was very happy with their service. WBC put our cold items in their fridge in the luggage area by the entrance. They delivered it to our room when we checked in.



Thanks Danielle! May I ask what time you had the groceries delivered and what time you arrived?


----------



## zilp

khertz said:


> Does anyone know if WBC has bed rails available? This will be the first year traveling with DS that he will be too big for the Pack'n'Play and be in one of the big beds.



Somewhere along the way in this huge thread someone asked the same question and sadly, no they do not have bed rails.  I remember this because I have a little guy who needs them.  I believe you can rent them or you can try the pool noodle trick where you tuck in a pool noodle under the fitted sheet to create a bump.  We tried this at our last stay at another Orlando condo.  It worked pretty well but we did have to adjust it everyday by tightly tucking in the sheets. hth.


----------



## disneymom04

HI all,
You all seem so knowledgeable about Bonnet Creek.  Hope you can help me out.
We are normally on-site people... but just want to give Bonnet Creek a try.  We will need a 2 bedroom.  It looks like we will be able to get it from vacation upgrades for 120 a night. (don't even know if there is still availability)  Is this a good price?  It will be Thanksgiving week.  
What should we look for?  I just want something clean and new.  A fireworks view would be awesome but not necessary.  The ability to park close to our room would be nice since we will be driving to the parks.
Any advice, tips, etc.
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

disneymom04 said:


> HI all,
> You all seem so knowledgeable about Bonnet Creek.  Hope you can help me out.
> We are normally on-site people... but just want to give Bonnet Creek a try.  We will need a 2 bedroom.  It looks like we will be able to get it from vacation upgrades for 120 a night. (don't even know if there is still availability)  Is this a good price?  It will be Thanksgiving week.
> What should we look for?  I just want something clean and new.  A fireworks view would be awesome but not necessary.  The ability to park close to our room would be nice since we will be driving to the parks.
> Any advice, tips, etc.
> Thanks so much!!!



$120/night is one of the common prices we are seeing around here.

FWIW... I just checked the Bonnet Creek owners site,  and there is not any availability for Thanksgiving week.  You might be able to find a commercial renter who has a spec reservation they are trying to rent out,   but major holidays (like Thanksgiving or the Christmas/New Years time periods) tend to have a very high demand at this resort and require booking early.


----------



## khertz

zilp said:


> Somewhere along the way in this huge thread someone asked the same question and sadly, no they do not have bed rails.  I remember this because I have a little guy who needs them.  I believe you can rent them or you can try the pool noodle trick where you tuck in a pool noodle under the fitted sheet to create a bump.  We tried this at our last stay at another Orlando condo.  It worked pretty well but we did have to adjust it everyday by tightly tucking in the sheets. hth.



It does help a lot, thanks for the info! Too bad they don't have rails, but I'm sure we will come up with something. I had heard about the pool noodle trick, so it's good to know it worked for you. Just thinking, we should probably buy them this summer since I doubt they will be out in stores anymore when we go in October!


----------



## ::danielle::

WendyZQ said:


> Thanks Danielle! May I ask what time you had the groceries delivered and what time you arrived?



I don't know when the groceries arrived but we checked in at 4pm.


----------



## aubriee

DCTooTall said:


> I wouldn't be surprised that the one bedrooms are all booked.  The majority of the resort is comprised of 2bdrm units,  so there are less 1bdrm units from which to choose.
> 
> Have you inquired about the costs of a 2bdrm though?    honestly the one-bedrooms don't tend to rent much cheaper than the 2bdrms.   Some places charge the same for a 1bdrm as a 2bdrm... and some may only offer the 1bdrm for $10-20 cheaper than the 2bdrm.



True.  When I was asking for quotes for our Dec trip, I requested quotes for both a one and a two bedroom.  Farrell's Vacations was a little more expensive than the other quotes I got, but he offered me a one or a two bedroom for the exact same price ($119.00/night).  We round up going with Aaron Washburn (off myresortnetwork.com).  He offered us a one bedroom for just $60.00/night and a two bedroom for just $70.00/night.


----------



## TxRabbit

Advice please.

I've done one of those things that kinda makes you go  and  all at the same time, because I bought a two night reservation off of Craigslist. I know that I have covered all my bases and I'm not really worried about the ressie in terms of the seller/owner of the points. That said, what do I need to do before we arrive to make sure that BC has our ressie and that we will, in fact, be able to check in. When does the resort get the ressies? I think I want to call them before we arrive to verify but I don't know when.

Thanks.


----------



## disneymom04

DCTooTall said:


> $120/night is one of the common prices we are seeing around here.
> 
> FWIW... I just checked the Bonnet Creek owners site,  and there is not any availability for Thanksgiving week.  You might be able to find a commercial renter who has a spec reservation they are trying to rent out,   but major holidays (like Thanksgiving or the Christmas/New Years time periods) tend to have a very high demand at this resort and require booking early.




Thanks for the information.  Kind of what I thought... too late.  But how would I go about checking a commercial renter?


----------



## DCTooTall

TxRabbit said:


> Advice please.
> 
> I've done one of those things that kinda makes you go  and  all at the same time, because I bought a two night reservation off of Craigslist. I know that I have covered all my bases and I'm not really worried about the ressie in terms of the seller/owner of the points. That said, what do I need to do before we arrive to make sure that BC has our ressie and that we will, in fact, be able to check in. When does the resort get the ressies? I think I want to call them before we arrive to verify but I don't know when.
> 
> Thanks.



The resort will get your reservation in their local system about 2 weeks prior to checkin.    You should be able to call them within that 2weeks are confirm your reservation.



disneymom04 said:


> Thanks for the information.  Kind of what I thought... too late.  But how would I go about checking a commercial renter?




Ask.

Vacation Upgrades and Vacation Strategies are 2 popular ones around here,    But I don't know how much spec-reservation business they do.

You can also look around Ebay to see if anyone has your dates.   You may also want to check with some of the ebay renters to see if they have a reservation for that week that maybe they haven't listed yet


----------



## Laineysmom

Hey Everyone!  I'm in the beginning stages of planning our first family trip to WDW. I've been 3 times but last time was 15 years ago with my fiance (now DH). DH is now disabled and uses a walker to get around but will have wheelchair for the parks. I know DH will not be able to spend a lot of time in the parks with us so I want to stay somewhere that has at least a microwave and fridge so I know he'll be able to eat even if he doesn't feel up to leaving the room. I had my heart set on the Cabins at Ft. Wilderness but when the rack rates were released, I started re-thinking is it really worth it.  I know that the prices will go down later on with discounts but $400 for a one bedroom cabin seems outrageous to me at this point so I'm looking at alternatives.

Over the last couple of weeks, I've read thru this entire thread and have a couple of questions that have not been asked.

1) Are there handicap/wheelchair accessible condos? If so, has anyone stayed in these? Since there is a walk in shower in the master bath, my main concern is a shower bench and then handrails for the toilet. I thought all facilities had to have a small percent of handicap accessible rooms but I can't find anything on WBC.

2) I know there are grills available on the grounds but from what I gather, they are extremely popular at during peak times, difficult to find an available one. We have a small portable table top gas grill. Would we be allowed to use this on our balcony/patio? I could see where WBC would consider this a fire hazard.

3) Umm, I can't seem to remember what the third one is at the moment. It's been a long day, maybe it will come to me later.

Thanks,
Shannon


----------



## DCTooTall

Laineysmom said:


> Hey Everyone!  I'm in the beginning stages of planning our first family trip to WDW. I've been 3 times but last time was 15 years ago with my fiance (now DH). DH is now disabled and uses a walker to get around but will have wheelchair for the parks. I know DH will not be able to spend a lot of time in the parks with us so I want to stay somewhere that has at least a microwave and fridge so I know he'll be able to eat even if he doesn't feel up to leaving the room. I had my heart set on the Cabins at Ft. Wilderness but when the rack rates were released, I started re-thinking is it really worth it.  I know that the prices will go down later on with discounts but $400 for a one bedroom cabin seems outrageous to me at this point so I'm looking at alternatives.
> 
> Over the last couple of weeks, I've read thru this entire thread and have a couple of questions that have not been asked.
> 
> 1) Are there handicap/wheelchair accessible condos? If so, has anyone stayed in these? Since there is a walk in shower in the master bath, my main concern is a shower bench and then handrails for the toilet. I thought all facilities had to have a small percent of handicap accessible rooms but I can't find anything on WBC.
> 
> 2) I know there are grills available on the grounds but from what I gather, they are extremely popular at during peak times, difficult to find an available one. We have a small portable table top gas grill. Would we be allowed to use this on our balcony/patio? I could see where WBC would consider this a fire hazard.
> 
> 3) Umm, I can't seem to remember what the third one is at the moment. It's been a long day, maybe it will come to me later.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shannon



1.   Yes,  there are indeed Accessible rooms at the resort.   You will want to make sure when you make your reservation that you specifically mention and make sure they rent you an accessible room as they are marked as such when making the reservation.     It may also not hurt to double check and make sure when you check in (or via a call to the resort a couple weeks prior) that they actually assign you one of these units just to avoid any unwanted issues.  (Probably not needed,  but better safe than sorry).

 I haven't stayed in one so I can't answer the questions about what they are like however.  sorry.

2.  I'm gonna assume that grilling on the patio would not be allowed due to the fire safety concerns.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Laineysmom.....you won't be able to grill on the balcony as it is illegal to transport propane in an elevator.

If your DH is not going to stay in the parks with you it might be a lot easier for you to stay at a WDW resort. Look over on the DVC boards to find people looking to rent their points.  Point rental goes for about $11-12/point. You can get a studio that will give you a fridge/micro.


----------



## lweisenb

We are heading back to Bonnet Creek in sept for 7 days, we were last there in 2009 in a 2br Deluxe, this time we were able to snag a deal on a 4br presidential ($1100/wk).  Even though we dont need all the space the cost difference wasn't significant over a 2br Deluxe (and couldnt find a 2/3 pres for our time period cheaper).


----------



## NHDisneyFan

lweisenb said:


> We are heading back to Bonnet Creek in sept for 7 days, we were last there in 2009 in a 2br Deluxe, this time we were able to snag a deal on a 4br presidential ($1100/wk).  Even though we dont need all the space the cost difference wasn't significant over a 2br Deluxe (and couldnt find a 2/3 pres for our time period cheaper).


Ok. Dates and where did you snag the deal?


----------



## Becky27

We are going to stay here for the first time in a little over 2 weeks.  I have a few questions I hope you guys can answer for me.
1. Do they supply you with a sharps container or do we need to bring our own?  
2. What supplies are suggested to bring?  Dishwasher tabs, soap, shampoo, etc.
3. Are there plenty of handicapped parking spaces?

Thanks in advance for answering.  This is our first time staying off site and I want to make sure we are prepared.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Becky27 said:


> We are going to stay here for the first time in a little over 2 weeks.  I have a few questions I hope you guys can answer for me.
> 1. Do they supply you with a sharps container or do we need to bring our own?
> 2. What supplies are suggested to bring?  Dishwasher tabs, soap, shampoo, etc.
> 3. Are there plenty of handicapped parking spaces?
> 
> Thanks in advance for answering.  This is our first time staying off site and I want to make sure we are prepared.



1.  There aren't any in the suites.  Don't know if the front desk would/can supply one.   I would suggest you call and ask.

2.You will get a starter supply.  2-3 dishwasher packets, 2-3 laundry packets...no fab softener, 1 set of mini hotel size soap and shampoo.  I would suggest that you bring some toilet paper, what they supply is like sandpaper.

3. Not really...approx 6-8 near to each building.  There might be more further away, I'm not sure.  I have noticed that the cars in the handicap spots never move.


----------



## DCTooTall

Becky27 said:


> We are going to stay here for the first time in a little over 2 weeks.  I have a few questions I hope you guys can answer for me.
> 1. Do they supply you with a sharps container or do we need to bring our own?
> 2. What supplies are suggested to bring?  Dishwasher tabs, soap, shampoo, etc.
> 3. Are there plenty of handicapped parking spaces?
> 
> Thanks in advance for answering.  This is our first time staying off site and I want to make sure we are prepared.



I can't really answer any better than someone already did. 

 I will however add that even if the handicapped parking spaces are all taken,  Each tower has a drop off loop right in front of the doors.  SO,   if you are unable to get a handicapped parking space,   You could still easily drop off/pick up the person who's mobility is impaired at the tower entrance while letting someone else deal with the car.

There are also usually seats available in the tower lobbies which can be used too while waiting for the car.


----------



## lweisenb

NHDisneyFan said:


> Ok. Dates and where did you snag the deal?



Sept 14-21, through ebay but we've used the seller in the past (and he has 1500+ feedback all for travel).


----------



## zilp

We are travelling during a really popular week next year.  3 out of 4 renters said they were not able to get a presidential suite for our dates but the 4th renter was able to get us a room for our desired dates.  I booked the room, but now I am wondering how they had availability while others didn't.  We are staying for 8 nights so I know that added to the difficulty in securing a reservation. One of the renters mentioned that it would be difficult in getting a reservation for the same presidential unit for the 8 nights using 2 different reservations (since they don't take single reservations for longer than 7 days).  I guess I am worried we might have to move mid-stay! FWIW, we got our reservation through VS.


----------



## DCTooTall

zilp said:


> We are travelling during a really popular week next year.  3 out of 4 renters said they were not able to get a presidential suite for our dates but the 4th renter was able to get us a room for our desired dates.  I booked the room, but now I am wondering how they had availability while others didn't.  We are staying for 8 nights so I know that added to the difficulty in securing a reservation. One of the renters mentioned that it would be difficult in getting a reservation for the same presidential unit for the 8 nights using 2 different reservations (since they don't take single reservations for longer than 7 days).  I guess I am worried we might have to move mid-stay! FWIW, we got our reservation through VS.



If it is a really really popular week....   Odds are that the renter had made a spec reservation in order to have the inventory available since they knew it was likely someone would want to rent the unit from them.

As for the need to switch units,  You probably won't.    AFIAK,  the only Presidential units which someone rents the specific unit are the Presidential Reserve units.   The rest are handled as a standard pool which the resort has the flexibility to assign as needed for the most efficient use of the inventory.

  (VIP owners can request a specific room,   but since VIP benefits are non-transferable and with the high number of renters at this resort,  they will have some room to move things around if they need too)


----------



## Laineysmom

dancin Disney style said:


> Laineysmom.....you won't be able to grill on the balcony as it is illegal to transport propane in an elevator.
> 
> If your DH is not going to stay in the parks with you it might be a lot easier for you to stay at a WDW resort. Look over on the DVC boards to find people looking to rent their points.  Point rental goes for about $11-12/point. You can get a studio that will give you a fridge/micro.



I guess my comment made it sound like I just wanted a mini fridge and microwave but in reality, a full kitchen is my first choice (one of the many reasons I had my heart set on the Cabins at FW). Besides saving money on meals, I love to cook and have no problem cooking most of our meals while on vacation. I also don't want DD to have sleep on a pullout the whole trip so we need two beds. I have no idea how many points that would be for DVC.  I'm also a little confused as to why you feel it would be more convenient. From all the research I've done, WBC is just as close as staying on site and since we will be driving, I don't see the big advantage of staying at a DVC unless the price is comparable to WBC. DH won't be spending as many days in the park as us and will likely not do as much but if he's with us and is ready to go back to the room, we will take him back and take a break ourselves. 

I didn't realize it was illegal to have propane in an elevator but it makes sense. I wouldn't have a problem taking it up the stairs, I've had to lug all my luggage multiple flights of stairs in the past. I read on the Pay It Forward thread that someone had a mini grill they used on their balcony and were trying to give it away before they left so I thought I would ask. If we do decide on WBC, I will definitely call and ask (and post the answer in the thread). We have a bedside commode that can go over the toilet and a shower bench so we could always pack these if we couldn't secure a handicap suite. We will be renting a mini van because our much loved PT Cruiser's cargo area is just too small for our bags, a walker and possibly a wheelchair (we may rent this). We could barely get everything in our car for a weekend trip to Pensacola last December, no way it our car would work for a 7 + day trip to Disney.

I just thought I'd ask if any one had stayed in the handicap but I should check on the DIS boards.

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## ADVentive

NHDisneyFan said:


> Ok. Dates and where did you snag the deal?



We have a similar deal - we are paying $1179 for 7 nights in a 4 bedroom presidential checking in on 9/21. We booked through Vacation Strategy.


----------



## SondraC

We are staying checking into Bonnet Creek  tomorrow and have a 3 bedroom presidential. I know that it will be in building six, so does that mean we can just check in there, and not need to go to the main building? We are currently staying at the Grand and it will be helpful just being able to check into building six.


----------



## DCTooTall

SondraC said:


> We are staying checking into Bonnet Creek  tomorrow and have a 3 bedroom presidential. I know that it will be in building six, so does that mean we can just check in there, and not need to go to the main building? We are currently staying at the Grand and it will be helpful just being able to check into building six.



I believe you should be able to just go to Tower 6.

  Worst case,  the people at Tower 6 will tell you to go to main lobby,  so you'll just need to walk or drive around to it to complete your checkin.   However,  since you are guaranteed to be in Tower 6 due to your room type,  I believe you would be eligible to use the tower 6 checkin.


----------



## SondraC

DCTooTall said:


> I believe you should be able to just go to Tower 6.
> 
> Worst case,  the people at Tower 6 will tell you to go to main lobby,  so you'll just need to walk or drive around to it to complete your checkin.   However,  since you are guaranteed to be in Tower 6 due to your room type,  I believe you would be eligible to use the tower 6 checkin.



Thanks so much for the quick reply! Do you know if there's a list of the breakdown of how many rooms of each type?


----------



## DCTooTall

SondraC said:


> Thanks so much for the quick reply! Do you know if there's a list of the breakdown of how many rooms of each type?



Sorry,   I'm not aware of a full resort unit count.

   The Wyndham Owners Group or TUG might have people who've compiled that information.


----------



## SondraC

DCTooTall said:


> Sorry,   I'm not aware of a full resort unit count.
> 
> The Wyndham Owners Group or TUG might have people who've compiled that information.



Thanks!


----------



## jameyh

ok this is going to sound like a crazy question, but I was wondering if there are vacuums in each unit.  I am considering bringing my tempur-pedic pillow but each one weighs about 4 lbs.  thought to save space and weight I could use one of the vacuum sealing bags, but would need to reseal them for the flight home.

any ideas?


----------



## sb682

jameyh said:


> ok this is going to sound like a crazy question, but I was wondering if there are vacuums in each unit.  I am considering bringing my tempur-pedic pillow but each one weighs about 4 lbs.  thought to save space and weight I could use one of the vacuum sealing bags, but would need to reseal them for the flight home.
> 
> any ideas?



I have vacuum bags for traveling that have a one-way valve. You just roll the bag up to squeeze the air out. Maybe you could find one that would fit your pillow?


----------



## WendyZQ

jameyh said:


> ok this is going to sound like a crazy question, but I was wondering if there are vacuums in each unit.  I am considering bringing my tempur-pedic pillow but each one weighs about 4 lbs.  thought to save space and weight I could use one of the vacuum sealing bags, but would need to reseal them for the flight home.
> 
> any ideas?



Going to second the suggestion for the vacuum bags that don't require a vacuum. Ziplock makes some and I found them at the Container Store online. Used them for a recent beach vacation and was able to eliminate a whole suitcase!


----------



## carlbarry

jameyh said:


> ok this is going to sound like a crazy question, but I was wondering if there are vacuums in each unit.  I am considering bringing my tempur-pedic pillow but each one weighs about 4 lbs.  thought to save space and weight I could use one of the vacuum sealing bags, but would need to reseal them for the flight home.
> 
> any ideas?



Yes, there are vacuum cleaners, but they are uprights, so I don't think they'll work for your purpose.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

I was looking at a PDF of activities at Bonnet creek and they mention an activity center and a craft room. Any idea which towers these are in?


----------



## disneycrazy01

Hi.  Just returned from a 2-week stay at WBC and we didn't have a vacuum cleaner.  The only thing that was there was a carpet sweeper.

Unless a vacuum is available upon request or a vacuum is available in the presidential suites I'm not sure.  We didn't try requesting one.


----------



## jojo0612

MinnieLovesMickey12 said:


> I was looking at a PDF of activities at Bonnet creek and they mention an activity center and a craft room. Any idea which towers these are in?



We just returned yesterday from our week stay!  The activities and craft room where in the main building.  They have a wide range of different stuff to keep the kids of all ages busy.


----------



## Laineysmom

dancin Disney style said:


> If your DH is not going to stay in the parks with you it might be a lot easier for you to stay at a WDW resort. Look over on the DVC boards to find people looking to rent their points.  Point rental goes for about $11-12/point. You can get a studio that will give you a fridge/micro.





Laineysmom said:


> I guess my comment made it sound like I just wanted a mini fridge and microwave but in reality, a full kitchen is my first choice (one of the many reasons I had my heart set on the Cabins at FW). Besides saving money on meals, I love to cook and have no problem cooking most of our meals while on vacation. I also don't want DD to have sleep on a pullout the whole trip so we need two beds. I have no idea how many points that would be for DVC.  I'm also a little confused as to why you feel it would be more convenient.



I just want to add that I did a little research into how many points it would cost for us to stay at a DVC studio as Dancin Disney style suggested. For the week we are looking at, June 16 - 23, the 'cheapest' studio is at Old Key West and 108 points x $11 = $1188 which comes out to roughly $170 a night and that is the 'low estimate'. From what I've read in this thread, I could probably get a two bedroom at Bonnet Creek (which would give me the second real bed for DD and the full kitchen I prefer) for the same or possibly less.  I'm still baffled as to why DVC was suggested to me as a better option.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

Laineysmom said:


> I just want to add that I did a little research into how many points it would cost for us to stay at a DVC studio as Dancin Disney style suggested. For the week we are looking at, June 16 - 23, the 'cheapest' studio is at Old Key West and 108 points x $11 = $1188 which comes out to roughly $170 a night and that is the 'low estimate'. From what I've read in this thread, I could probably get a two bedroom at Bonnet Creek (which would give me the second real bed for DD and the full kitchen I prefer) for the same or possibly less.  I'm still baffled as to why DVC was suggested to me as a better option.



Yeah you priced a studio...price a one bedroom or even a two bedroom at OKW and see how high that per night rate shoots up. The studio points requirements almost double to get the one bedroom/OKW. DVC rooms will never be as cheap as you can get a Bonnet Creek room. Compare a two bedroom DVC suite to a 2 bedroom BC suite. Night and day difference.

Some ppl will suggest it because they think you should stay on property no matter how ridiculously expensive it is.

It always pays to do your homework, which you obviously have.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

jojo0612 said:


> We just returned yesterday from our week stay!  The activities and craft room where in the main building.  They have a wide range of different stuff to keep the kids of all ages busy.



Thanks for the info. I am trying to learn the layout of the place so when we go back with the kids we will know where everything is.


----------



## Rosebud123

Laineysmom said:


> Hey Everyone!  I'm in the beginning stages of planning our first family trip to WDW. I've been 3 times but last time was 15 years ago with my fiance (now DH). DH is now disabled and uses a walker to get around but will have wheelchair for the parks. I know DH will not be able to spend a lot of time in the parks with us so I want to stay somewhere that has at least a microwave and fridge so I know he'll be able to eat even if he doesn't feel up to leaving the room. I had my heart set on the Cabins at Ft. Wilderness but when the rack rates were released, I started re-thinking is it really worth it.  I know that the prices will go down later on with discounts but $400 for a one bedroom cabin seems outrageous to me at this point so I'm looking at alternatives
> 
> Shannon



Shannon,

We stayed at WBC last April '12, and the FW cabins in Oct '09. WBC is head and shoulders above FW Cabins, even if they cost the exact same, which they don't.  FW is cool but it's a huge pain to get around and the pools are lackluster, at best. You MUST have a golf cart (expensive, even if you rent off site like we did) to get around. WBC is much more lush and pretty, IMO. FW is very brown and dry.

Also, the cabin is cute but not all that large. The deck just has a picnic table and doesn't look out onto anything. The WBC units are big! Even the worst balcony/patio at WBC would be more relaxing than the decks at the Cabins.


----------



## ADVentive

My father-in-law will be staying with us at WBC in September. He has a concealed carry permit now and likes to take his gun with him everywhere he goes. Does anyone know the firearms policy at WBC?


----------



## DCTooTall

ADVentive said:


> My father-in-law will be staying with us at WBC in September. He has a concealed carry permit now and likes to take his gun with him everywhere he goes. Does anyone know the firearms policy at WBC?



Honestly,  I'm not sure if there is an official policy.  There probably is but I've never bothered to look it up.

That being said...   Disney is strictly NO WEAPONS ALLOWED.  None.  Even if he has a concealed carry permit.    If off-duty Law Enforcement is not allowed to carry on Disney Property.     I'd even be willing to say Universal and the other area attractions are going to have similar policies.  (Private Property and therefor they can legally tell people they can't bring their weapons on their property)

So that being said,  Even if he could bring the firearm to the unit,   He won't be able to take it with him to almost anyplace you go outside of the room,    which means you would either need to keep it in your car in the parking lot of the parks [not very safe or secure],  or the room safe at the resort [not very big].


  You also didn't mention where he has this permit/license.  I'll admit I'm not an expert on the laws within different states and how they translate,   But it may also be worth mentioning the hassle of transporting the firearm to Florida [Especially if flying],    As well as the gun laws in the areas you will be visiting or traveling thru (especcially if driving) since different areas do have different requirements,  and not every state or municipality will honor a concealed carry permit from another jurisdiction [for example,   in areas where it is completely illegal to conceal a firearm are usually not going to make exceptions for people who have a permit to do so issued by a state/municipality which they have no relation too].


----------



## ADVentive

DCTooTall said:


> Honestly,  I'm not sure if there is an official policy.  There probably is but I've never bothered to look it up.
> 
> That being said...   Disney is strictly NO WEAPONS ALLOWED.  None.  Even if he has a concealed carry permit.    If off-duty Law Enforcement is not allowed to carry on Disney Property.     I'd even be willing to say Universal and the other area attractions are going to have similar policies.  (Private Property and therefor they can legally tell people they can't bring their weapons on their property)
> 
> So that being said,  Even if he could bring the firearm to the unit,   He won't be able to take it with him to almost anyplace you go outside of the room,    which means you would either need to keep it in your car in the parking lot of the parks [not very safe or secure],  or the room safe at the resort [not very big].
> 
> You also didn't mention where he has this permit/license.  I'll admit I'm not an expert on the laws within different states and how they translate,   But it may also be worth mentioning the hassle of transporting the firearm to Florida [Especially if flying],    As well as the gun laws in the areas you will be visiting or traveling thru (especcially if driving) since different areas do have different requirements,  and not every state or municipality will honor a concealed carry permit from another jurisdiction [for example,   in areas where it is completely illegal to conceal a firearm are usually not going to make exceptions for people who have a permit to do so issued by a state/municipality which they have no relation too].



His permit is in NC - I have no idea how they transfer or don't through states, but I'll assume he knows about that sort of thing. They are driving (as are we, but in our own car).

I called WBC and they said that he would have to declare it with security as we drive in and they would check his permits and stuff there. And other than that, he just can't have it within 100 feet of where they serve alcohol.

I knew that he couldn't bring it in Disney, but didn't know about at WBC. I don't even personally get why he'd want to bring it at all, but he's become increasingly into his guns and I guess that's his "thing" now. Definitely not my thing, and I actually would rather not have it around my kids at all. I was kinda hoping WBC would have a policy more like Disney's so I wouldn't have to deal with it at all on vacation.


----------



## DCTooTall

ADVentive said:


> His permit is in NC - I have no idea how they transfer or don't through states, but I'll assume he knows about that sort of thing. They are driving (as are we, but in our own car).
> 
> I called WBC and they said that he would have to declare it with security as we drive in and they would check his permits and stuff there. And other than that, he just can't have it within 100 feet of where they serve alcohol.
> 
> I knew that he couldn't bring it in Disney, but didn't know about at WBC. I don't even personally get why he'd want to bring it at all, but he's become increasingly into his guns and I guess that's his "thing" now. Definitely not my thing, and I actually would rather not have it around my kids at all. I was kinda hoping WBC would have a policy more like Disney's so I wouldn't have to deal with it at all on vacation.



Well,  The 100ft from where they serve alchohol would limit your room assignments a bit too then.   They serve Alchohal at the pool bars at Tower 3, 4 and 6... as well at at the Hotel.  I believe you can also get alcohol at the Main building.

  If he's driving I would highly recommend also mentioning to him to actually look into what the laws are in SC, Georgia, and Florida regarding a weapon in the car.   The last thing he will need is to get pulled over for a traffic stop along the drive and suddenly find himself in a situation with a gun in the car that is not secured legally.     

  If you are not comfortable with the gun around your kids and he's sharing your room,   You might want to discuss it with him and be honest about how little he'd be allowed to carry the weapon once he got there.   He would not be able to walk about the resort's lake because of the pool bars and the state laws regarding weapons near places alcohol is served.  He wouldn't be able to take them to the parks due to the park rules (They will confiscate the weapon, and he will risk charges being files against him or being ejected from the park if he is found with it on inside the parks.  If they find it at Bag Checks he will be forced to return to the car to secure the weapon before he is allowed inside the park).    

And inside the room there is (I believe) only 1 small room safe,   located in the master bedroom closet.

 I'd also suggest asking that if he does insist on bringing the gun with him to Florida,   That he bring trigger locks (available free from many local law enforcement agencies)  and and small locking gun enclosure (small gun safe/box) so that you do not have to worry about the kids finding and hurting themselves in your shared room if he's out at the pool, or parks when the kids are around.   If Guns are his "thing",  then he should be a responsible gun owner and be willing to practice gun safety by ensuring that the kids cannot get themselves into trouble.   On a Vacation like this there are going to be a lot of times he will not be able to bring the gun with him where he can keep an eye on it at all times,    and simply putting it into a drawer in his room is not enough to keep curious kids from thinking it's a toy.  It really isn't unreasonable to ask that he think about and plan for sharing the confined space of a condo on a family vacation.


----------



## winterwhite

This question pertains to the Bonnet Creek HOTEL only (not timeshare area).

Are theme park view rooms possible from the Wyndham Bonnet Creek HOTEL?


----------



## DCTooTall

winterwhite said:


> This question pertains to the Bonnet Creek HOTEL only (not timeshare area).
> 
> Are theme park view rooms possible from the Wyndham Bonnet Creek HOTEL?



At the Wyndham Grande,   I think you may have a few rooms which are capable of a Theme Park view.   Most likely though they would be limited to the "Executive" rooms located on the top 2 floors since with the hotel's location you would need to see across the lake, and over the top of the time share towers on the other side, in order to have any chance of seeing EPCOT or MGM.


----------



## Angie789

> I'm still baffled as to why DVC was suggested to me as a better option.


This happens all the time on the Budget Board, too - people post that they are on a very tight budget & ask for the cheapest lodging suggestions, and inevitably 5 or 6 posters recommend renting DVC points.  I think it is some sort of DIS law 

Renting points can be a great way to get more space at a deluxe-level Disney hotel at moderate-level prices.  But it is challenging to find DVC rentals that are as inexpensive as Disney values, much less the better pricing, space & amenities you can get at Bonnet Creek or other similar properties.  In your case, there is no way you'll get the space and full kitchen you are needing through DVC point rental for anywhere near the affordability of BC.


----------



## winterwhite

DCTooTall said:


> At the Wyndham Grande,   I think you may have a few rooms which are capable of a Theme Park view.   Most likely though they would be limited to the "Executive" rooms located on the top 2 floors since with the hotel's location you would need to see across the lake, and over the top of the time share towers on the other side, in order to have any chance of seeing EPCOT or MGM.




Thank you. We do have an executive level room, a king executive deluxe (so has a balcony.)


----------



## WendyZQ

Hey all! Passing along an email I just got from Vacation Strategies re: Spring Break 2014 deals. 


This Weeks Deal "Disney World Orlando, Florida"
Book Now and Save $100
Inventory is limited
*Wyndham Bonnet Creek For Spring Break 2014*
For a limited time only we are offering amazing prices for Spring Break 2014 at Wyndham's Bonnet Creek resort located inside the gates of Disney World in beautiful Orlando Florida.

Any 7 Nights Between February 14th & April 11th :
1 Bedroom Deluxe Villa $1029
1 Bedroom Presidential $1199
2 Bedroom Deluxe Villa $1199
2 Bedroom Presidential $1599
3 Bedroom Deluxe Villa $1599
3 Bedroom Presidential $2199
4 Bedroom Presidential $2799

To book your villa for Spring Break 2014 at Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort please give us a call at 1-888-832-4223 an use this coupon code "Spring Break 2014"​


----------



## WendyZQ

As a followup to the last post: I'm booked for our first WBC trip in March 2014 in a 2 bd deluxe (myself, DH, DSs, 6&10). Now wondering if I should upgrade to a presidential. What's the difference? And is it worth a few extra bucks?


----------



## ADVentive

DCTooTall said:


> Well,  The 100ft from where they serve alchohol would limit your room assignments a bit too then.   They serve Alchohal at the pool bars at Tower 3, 4 and 6... as well at at the Hotel.  I believe you can also get alcohol at the Main building.
> 
> If he's driving I would highly recommend also mentioning to him to actually look into what the laws are in SC, Georgia, and Florida regarding a weapon in the car.   The last thing he will need is to get pulled over for a traffic stop along the drive and suddenly find himself in a situation with a gun in the car that is not secured legally.
> 
> If you are not comfortable with the gun around your kids and he's sharing your room,   You might want to discuss it with him and be honest about how little he'd be allowed to carry the weapon once he got there.   He would not be able to walk about the resort's lake because of the pool bars and the state laws regarding weapons near places alcohol is served.  He wouldn't be able to take them to the parks due to the park rules (They will confiscate the weapon, and he will risk charges being files against him or being ejected from the park if he is found with it on inside the parks.  If they find it at Bag Checks he will be forced to return to the car to secure the weapon before he is allowed inside the park).
> 
> And inside the room there is (I believe) only 1 small room safe,   located in the master bedroom closet.
> 
> I'd also suggest asking that if he does insist on bringing the gun with him to Florida,   That he bring trigger locks (available free from many local law enforcement agencies)  and and small locking gun enclosure (small gun safe/box) so that you do not have to worry about the kids finding and hurting themselves in your shared room if he's out at the pool, or parks when the kids are around.   If Guns are his "thing",  then he should be a responsible gun owner and be willing to practice gun safety by ensuring that the kids cannot get themselves into trouble.   On a Vacation like this there are going to be a lot of times he will not be able to bring the gun with him where he can keep an eye on it at all times,    and simply putting it into a drawer in his room is not enough to keep curious kids from thinking it's a toy.  It really isn't unreasonable to ask that he think about and plan for sharing the confined space of a condo on a family vacation.



Thank you for all of your suggestions! Both to me and to everyone else here.


----------



## DCTooTall

winterwhite said:


> Thank you. We do have an executive level room, a king executive deluxe (so has a balcony.)



  If you are really concerned about having a theme park view,  I'd recommend contacting the hotel directly and asking them about it.  I can only give you information based on my knowledge of the time share resort and the hotel's location and orientation,     but I don't know if the hotel actually has rooms with theme park views,  if they charge extra for them,  or how they are handled when assigning them.    The hotel would be the best location to get answers to your questions,    and they may even be able to put a note on your reservation that you are requesting a theme park view.  (All references in this thread to the "no longer taking room requests" are in regards to the Timeshare resort.   The hotel would have it's own,  likely much more liberal in the standard hotel style,  policies regarding requests)



WendyZQ said:


> As a followup to the last post: I'm booked for our first WBC trip in March 2014 in a 2 bd deluxe (myself, DH, DSs, 6&10). Now wondering if I should upgrade to a presidential. What's the difference? And is it worth a few extra bucks?



The biggest differences between a Deluxe and Presidential unit:

  Upgraded Furnishings (Tile floors, leather furntiture,  crown moldings,  stainless appliances,  etc)
  No pull-out couch in the Presidential units[exception being the 1bdrm Presidentials]
  All 1,2, and 3bdrm Presidentials will be located exclusively in Tower 6.


As for if it's worth a few extra bucks,   I'd say that would be a totally subjective opinion.   Some people feel that the higher quality decorations and furnishings,   or the feeling of "exclusivity" from being in the upper floors of Tower 6,   Are worth the extra $$.     Others may feel that the upgraded furnishings are just fancy window dressing and since the overall space within the room isn't dramatically different and since the Deluxe units are so nice (especially compared to a hotel room),  that the extra money on a Presidential unit could be better spent elsewhere.

It really does come down to how you feel about higher quality/upgraded furnishings and decor.   (I believe there are pictures of both Deluxe units and the Presidential Units in the Photo thread here on the DIS if you want to compare)


----------



## sb682

Is there a list of restaurants that deliver to WBC? I searched the thread and see Flipper's delivers, do they have gluten free pizza? I know Giordano's does and I am hoping they are on the "approved" list.


----------



## DCTooTall

sb682 said:


> Is there a list of restaurants that deliver to WBC? I searched the thread and see Flipper's delivers, do they have gluten free pizza? I know Giordano's does and I am hoping they are on the "approved" list.



Off the top of my head,  I want to say the list comprised of the "big 3"... Papa Johns,  Dominoes, and Pizza Hut.... Along with Flippers and Giordanos.   In the past these were the ones that were shown on the phone as being the only approved outside delivery companies allowed thru the gate.  (I read that the old Cisco IP Phones were removed,  so I don't know if they still have the list posted).    These companies could only deliver to the building,  so you would need to meet them outside your tower and bring the food up to your room.

There is also the in-house Pizza delivery based out of the pool-bar at Tower 3.  Their menu and extention are usually located on the fridge and the pizza isn't bad. (don't know if they have a gluten free option).  They will actually deliver to your room.


----------



## TxRabbit

The Dominos in our area has gluten free pizza. If you enjoy a thinner, crispier crust, you will like the Dominos gluten free. I was so happy to find it personally because I was missing pizza!


----------



## billnang

Has anyone been there recently that can tell me how the bus transportation is to the parks?


----------



## Chelley00

sb682 said:


> Is there a list of restaurants that deliver to WBC? I searched the thread and see Flipper's delivers, do they have gluten free pizza? I know Giordano's does and I am hoping they are on the "approved" list.



We went to Giordano's on our October trip and they did not have gluten free pizza.  Apparently it's a location by location thing.  

Flippers does not have gluten free, but Uno's does, but they don't deliver.


----------



## joedplumber

I have a parking pass question!


Trying to avoid the whole time share sales routine at WBC.   Was thinking of having my DW grab the pass fill out the lowest income and only speak Italian and act like she doesn't speak English. 

Would this work?


----------



## sb682

DCTooTall said:


> Off the top of my head,  I want to say the list comprised of the "big 3"... Papa Johns,  Dominoes, and Pizza Hut.... Along with Flippers and *Giordanos*.   In the past these were the ones that were shown on the phone as being the only approved outside delivery companies allowed thru the gate.  (I read that the old Cisco IP Phones were removed,  so I don't know if they still have the list posted).    These companies could only deliver to the building,  so you would need to meet them outside your tower and bring the food up to your room.
> 
> There is also the in-house Pizza delivery based out of the pool-bar at Tower 3.  Their menu and extention are usually located on the fridge and the pizza isn't bad. (don't know if they have a gluten free option).  They will actually deliver to your room.



Yes!  I don't mind sitting downstairs waiting on the pizza guy, as long as I have a frosty drink in my hand. Better than dealing with Hotel Plaza/535 at peak times, IMO.



TxRabbit said:


> The Dominos in our area has gluten free pizza. If you enjoy a thinner, crispier crust, you will like the Dominos gluten free. I was so happy to find it personally because I was missing pizza!



We've gotten it from them and we like it pretty well, especially if we can find a coupon. We are fortunate enough to have a few local chains nearby that make really good GF pizza for the same price. 



Chelley00 said:


> We went to Giordano's on our October trip and they did not have gluten free pizza.  Apparently it's a location by location thing.
> 
> Flippers does not have gluten free, but Uno's does, but they don't deliver.



Go again on your next trip! The Giordano's on Apopka Vineland has GF thin crust pizza. We liked it a lot because they piled on the cheese and sauce. DH was very bummed when the leftovers got ruined in our cooler on the drive back home. Could've been due to how much you pay for GF pizza, too!


----------



## lillygator

they have food and pizza at the pools don't they? I can't remember....


----------



## kbarrett

We are looking at WBC for fall 2014 and so far it looks amazing! I've been loving this thread! I guess I don't understand why some people act like I am a criminal for staying offsite.... I love onsite but financially I will get such such a deal by staying at WBC we will be saving 2K plus we will have more room! I guess I just don't get it... I love Disney staying offsite isn't a crime


----------



## DCTooTall

joedplumber said:


> I have a parking pass question!
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid the whole time share sales routine at WBC.   Was thinking of having my DW grab the pass fill out the lowest income and only speak Italian and act like she doesn't speak English.
> 
> Would this work?





     That might work.  Either way,  I'd love to see their reaction.  

  It might be easier though to just have her say that her spouse isn't joining her during the trip.   They can't sell you a timeshare if both spouses aren't present to sign the contracts,  so they won't hound her to attend if they don't think they could sell anything.



lillygator said:


> they have food and pizza at the pools don't they? I can't remember....



 Yes.  There are pool bars at several of the pools,  and the bars will also serve some food items.   The Pool Bar at Tower 3 is the location where you can get pizza (which is also available for delivery to your room).  



kbarrett said:


> We are looking at WBC for fall 2014 and so far it looks amazing! I've been loving this thread! I guess I don't understand why some people act like I am a criminal for staying offsite.... I love onsite but financially I will get such such a deal by staying at WBC we will be saving 2K plus we will have more room! I guess I just don't get it... I love Disney staying offsite isn't a crime



Different people like to vacation in different ways.   For some people,  They feel like they must stay onsite at Disney to get the "full experience".   Others prefer the money savings,  or other advantages to offsite vacationing.

Some prefer a standard hotel room.  some prefer a rental house.  Some prefer a timeshare rental.

Even within the hotel groups...  Some prefer a simple room like at a Days Inn...  While others prefer to be pampers like at a Waldorf or Four Seasons.

There is no "Wrong way" to vacation.   It's a vacation and everyone has different needs or desires.   Sometimes those differences can even be within your own family.  (I'm a sleep in-  stay out late kinda vacation person.   My Fiance prefers rope-drop/ mid-day-break type of touring).    The issue is only from those who fail to see the validity in other types of vacation styles and preferences,   or who think their concerns,  valuations, and desires are going to be the same for everyone else.  [A Family of 2 or 3 will even have different needs than a family of 4 or 5.].      Ultimately....  don't let it get to you.     You can take their input in and use it to make your own opinions.   Don't let anyone make you think that you should stay onsite... or even that you should stay offsite.


----------



## kbarrett

Thank you...so true we are a family of 6 and each one of us has a different vacay style... I shouldn't sweat the small stuff, and it's all really small stuff. I don't know why I let it affect me.


----------



## Laineysmom

Rosebud123 said:


> Shannon,
> 
> We stayed at WBC last April '12, and the FW cabins in Oct '09. WBC is head and shoulders above FW Cabins, even if they cost the exact same, which they don't.  FW is cool but it's a huge pain to get around and the pools are lackluster, at best. You MUST have a golf cart (expensive, even if you rent off site like we did) to get around. WBC is much more lush and pretty, IMO. FW is very brown and dry.
> 
> Also, the cabin is cute but not all that large. The deck just has a picnic table and doesn't look out onto anything. The WBC units are big! Even the worst balcony/patio at WBC would be more relaxing than the decks at the Cabins.



 There are pros and cons for both resorts even after you remove the "On-site" perk of FW. I definitely see where we will get a lot more for our money at WBC with the better pools, two bathrooms, and in room whirlpool tub to name a few.  Whereas FW we will have the benefit of no neighbors directly attached to us and our own parking spot right in front of our cabin, something that is very handy for my disabled husband.  While WBC has the lush green resort feel, FW has a fun rustic theme which appeals to us too. 

We will just have to wait and see. Since we are only a about 10 hour drive from WDW, I'm thinking about getting AP's for DD and myself. I am purposely planning our trip for the third week in June so DD and I can schedule trip for the first part of June 2015 while our AP's are still good.  If we go this route, when the AP discounts are released for 2014, FW may still be in our budget but WBC is definitely a strong contender as well.  Thanks for the advice and your comparison. While I've never been to either resort, from my research, your comments are fairly accurate and I really do appreciate them even if I'm not 100% sold yet. 

My main concerns about WBC are the handicap accessible rooms and handicap parking. I've read several posts stating the parking gets used by non-handicap guests and WBC doesn't do anything about it. That is just wrong. I've emailed WBC about my concerns but I've yet to get a response but it has only been a couple of days. I'll post the response here once I get it. 

Thanks again,
Shannon


----------



## carlbarry

Laineysmom said:


> While WBC has the lush green resort feel, FW has a fun rustic theme which appeals to us too.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> Shannon



I wouldn't say that BC has a "lush green resort feel."  I think there is more concrete than green.  I'm not knocking BC--it's a lovely resort--but they utilize almost every inch.


----------



## Stafford

I have heard a few people getting qoutes from Shelby Resorts, but I can't seem to find them! Can anyone post a link to their website? Thanks bunches!


----------



## donap

Hi!
We will be arriving next weekend, and are still looking for the MOST RELIABLE car service/limo to take us from the airport to the Bonnet Creek. 

Any recommendations or companies to stay away from? 
Anyone use FIRST CHOICE LIMO ?? 
or 
the quick silver limo company  ? 

Thanks


----------



## Janet Hill

Laineysmom said:


> :
> My main concerns about WBC are the handicap accessible rooms and handicap parking. I've read several posts stating the parking gets used by non-handicap guests and WBC doesn't do anything about it. That is just wrong. I've emailed WBC about my concerns but I've yet to get a response but it has only been a couple of days. I'll post the response here once I get it.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Shannon



BC like all timeshare resorts get a lot of use by folks with handicap stickers.  The biggest users of timeshares tend to be the older folks and many of them have stickers.  When my mother is with us (and she has a sticker), most times we had to drop her off and then go park.  Each time I looked over the parking lot searching for a noncompliant parker and each time all of the cars had a sticker somewhere (not saying that this is true all of the time).

If a handicap accessible room is a must you better work with someone who is going to be very honest and upfront about what they are booking.  You will probably not get those deep discounts. 

When booking online handicap rooms are noted as such and this is the type of that must be selected when booking to insure that this is the type of room you get.  Wyndham has no idea if the person making the reservation requires this or not.  I do know that when I make a reservation and a handicap room is the only option I will book it and then immediately call to make sure the resort knows that I do not require this type of room and they can feel free to switch me to a regular room if someone requests a handicap room.  I'm sure most people do not do this.


----------



## kat3668

Stafford said:


> I have heard a few people getting qoutes from Shelby Resorts, but I can't seem to find them! Can anyone post a link to their website? Thanks bunches!



I've rented from him for my sept trip as has a friend of mine... he has takien his listing down he is probably out of points.


----------



## WendyZQ

Stafford said:


> I have heard a few people getting qoutes from Shelby Resorts, but I can't seem to find them! Can anyone post a link to their website? Thanks bunches!



If you are looking for other places to rent from, check out VBRO.com - lots of listings and you can request and compare quotes from many people/companies renting.


----------



## aubriee

kat3668 said:


> I've rented from him for my sept trip as has a friend of mine... he has takien his listing down he is probably out of points.



Hi Kat! I got my confirmation yesterday from Shelby Resorts. Due to being an eight night ressie instead of just seven nights it had two confirmation numbers of course.  I was so happy to get it and know they hadn't forgotten me.  It means the trip is getting closer.  Sept 14th will be here before you know it.

I used Vacation Strategy for our trip last May and while we had no problems and would highly recommend them, they don't send a confirmation once they've booked your trip.  They just tell you that you can call the resort a few days before arrival if you want to verify they have your ressie, but you really don't have to do even that.  They don't give you anything with a confirmation number on it.  It may not be necessary, but I still like having that confirmation number.  Of course it's too early for the reservation to be in the Bonnet Creek system where they can verify it, but I still like having those confirmation numbers.


----------



## Binney

Ok I just booked my trip to Bonnet Creek for the spring of 2014.  I'm sure it's on here somewhere but is it possible to have a fireworks view and a pool or lake view in any of the newer towers?  Which pools are zero entry for little kids?  What pools have a bar? Thanks


----------



## DCTooTall

Binney said:


> Ok I just booked my trip to Bonnet Creek for the spring of 2014.  I'm sure it's on here somewhere but is it possible to have a fireworks view and a pool or lake view in any of the newer towers?  Which pools are zero entry for little kids?  What pools have a bar? Thanks



Newer towers....  Not really.


Because of the orientation of the resort,  The only towers which will be facing the direction of the EPCOT fireworks at the same take as facing the lake would be towers 1, 2, and 3.   These towers were refurbed however last year.   

It's also important to keep in mind that towers 4 and 5 are on the other side of the lake,   so you would need to have a room high enough in these towers to see over the buildings on the other side of the lake,   or which is positioned so that you can see over the top of the main building (4 stories).


Zero Entry pools are available at the Main Building, Tower 5 (which also connects to the lazy river), and Tower 6.

Pool Bars are located at Tower 3, Tower 4, and the hotel pool between Towers 3 and 6.


----------



## dtr_angel

never mind!


----------



## dtr_angel

We're not going to be sure that we are going in July until March/April. I'm looking at booking through VacationUpgrades. I know July is prime vacation time. If we wait until 60-90 days out I'm sure there might not be any availability. What if we book it months out and then decide not to go. What is their cancellation policy? Thanks!


----------



## eangel12

I wanted to get opinions. We are traveling to Disney in August 2014 for 10 nights. We priced out doing 5 days at Art of Animation and 5 nights at Animal Kingdom. We have 3 adults and 2 kids so need a suite and at the very least a 1 bedroom. Total cost not including tickets is $3600.00. I decided to get a quote for a 2 bedroom deluxe at Bonnet Creek and was quoted $1750.00. 

I always have stayed on Disney property--always. I'm now leaning towards Bonnet Creek. 

We always drive and do not do Disney transportation. It annoys me and my hubby won't let our 2 year old ride without a carseat. (Just personal preference!!)

I hate to stay off property but the price difference is a killer!! Also, we have AP so no ticket issue!!


----------



## carlbarry

eangel12 said:


> I wanted to get opinions. We are traveling to Disney in August 2014 for 10 nights. We priced out doing 5 days at Art of Animation and 5 nights at Animal Kingdom. We have 3 adults and 2 kids so need a suite and at the very least a 1 bedroom. Total cost not including tickets is $3600.00. I decided to get a quote for a 2 bedroom deluxe at Bonnet Creek and was quoted $1750.00.
> 
> I always have stayed on Disney property--always. I'm now leaning towards Bonnet Creek.
> 
> We always drive and do not do Disney transportation. It annoys me and my hubby won't let our 2 year old ride without a carseat. (Just personal preference!!)
> 
> I hate to stay off property but the price difference is a killer!! Also, we have AP so no ticket issue!!



In 2009 I was staying at BC while my DVC purchase was closing.  I decided to drive to AKL to see what that was like.  I stopped in at Kidani.  I was really impressed with BC and thought it was very nice.  But visiting Kidani opened my eyes.
It was like when designing BC, Wyndham told the architects, "We want to build a flagship resort.  Here's the budget," and Disney told the architects, "We want to transport people to Africa.  Design the resort."
I've stayed at BC 3 times, and at Jambo twice.  There is really no comparison.  The beauty of the resort and the activities available at AKL blow away BC, even though BC is a beautiful resort.
So if money was no object, I would not hesitate to say stick to AKL, and skip BC.  However, there is a HUGE difference in price, and honestly, being thrifty myself, I don't know if I'd pay the difference, except as a once in a lifetime stay.


----------



## Eaglefan9727

My wife and I are planning our first trip to Orlando from October 16th through October 28th, 2013. The trip is for our 5th wedding anniversary which is on October 18th of this year. 

Right now, We are thinking of staying at Floridays as we can get a hotel, airfare, and car rental package at that hotel for $1956 plus resort fees which comes out to about $2200 total. That was from the Travelocity site. 

However, This place looks really nice and I like the number of pools and the lazy river. On the Travelocity site, They want $2900 for the hotel, airfare, and car rental package. 

I have read that Vacation Upgrades does a lot of bookings for this resort and I was wondering if VU could get the package at about $2000 (Airfare, Hotel, And car rental). My wife and I are just looking for a 1 bedroom suite with a kitchen and balcony.  

I also heard that smoking is allowed on the balcony of your room. Is it allowed anywhere else on the resort? And does this resort do resort fees? Also, How late do the pools stay open?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## eangel12

carlbarry said:


> In 2009 I was staying at BC while my DVC purchase was closing.  I decided to drive to AKL to see what that was like.  I stopped in at Kidani.  I was really impressed with BC and thought it was very nice.  But visiting Kidani opened my eyes.
> It was like when designing BC, Wyndham told the architects, "We want to build a flagship resort.  Here's the budget," and Disney told the architects, "We want to transport people to Africa.  Design the resort."
> I've stayed at BC 3 times, and at Jambo twice.  There is really no comparison.  The beauty of the resort and the activities available at AKL blow away BC, even though BC is a beautiful resort.
> So if money was no object, I would not hesitate to say stick to AKL, and skip BC.  However, there is a HUGE difference in price, and honestly, being thrifty myself, I don't know if I'd pay the difference, except as a once in a lifetime stay.



We stayed at BC on our last visit and I wasn't impressed at all. While the resort was nice the rooms were definitely not impressive. We are used to staying at Fairmont hotels and were a bit disappointed! We've also stayed at BWI and thought it was nice but again not WOWd compared to Banff Springs hotel that we stayed in for our honeymoon! The only thing tugging me towards AKL is the savannah view! Just not sure it is worth the extra $2300.00. I just received another quote for Bonnet Creek for $1400 for the 10 nights. AKL in a 1 bedroom savannah view would be $4424.00. Ugh, so difficult to justify that cost!!


----------



## Bellamouse

eangel12 said:


> I wanted to get opinions. We are traveling to Disney in August 2014 for 10 nights. We priced out doing 5 days at Art of Animation and 5 nights at Animal Kingdom. We have 3 adults and 2 kids so need a suite and at the very least a 1 bedroom. Total cost not including tickets is $3600.00. I decided to get a quote for a 2 bedroom deluxe at Bonnet Creek and was quoted $1750.00.
> 
> I always have stayed on Disney property--always. I'm now leaning towards Bonnet Creek.
> 
> We always drive and do not do Disney transportation. It annoys me and my hubby won't let our 2 year old ride without a carseat. (Just personal preference!!)
> 
> I hate to stay off property but the price difference is a killer!! Also, we have AP so no ticket issue!!



In my opinion, you won't really feel like you're offsite.  Because it really is about the same distance as it was to POFQ where we stayed one year.   Unless as the pp mentioned, theming is of importance to you (it's not to me) you might want to stay on property.   

But if I were in your position, I would actually check in to the 3 BR, that way the adults would each have their own sleeping space and the two kids would each get their own bed in the third room and no one would have to sleep on a pull out couch in the living room.  It will still be cheaper than the rooms on property and you could even get a view that overlooks the Epcot ball.   

Personally, we much prefer having our own space to relax in at night than having the cool theming.   But everyone's priorities are different, I know.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## carlbarry

Eaglefan9727 said:


> And does this resort do resort fees?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



No resort fees.


----------



## badiggio

eangel12 said:


> I wanted to get opinions. We are traveling to Disney in August 2014 for 10 nights. We priced out doing 5 days at Art of Animation and 5 nights at Animal Kingdom. We have 3 adults and 2 kids so need a suite and at the very least a 1 bedroom. Total cost not including tickets is $3600.00. I decided to get a quote for a 2 bedroom deluxe at Bonnet Creek and was quoted $1750.00.
> 
> I always have stayed on Disney property--always. I'm now leaning towards Bonnet Creek.
> 
> We always drive and do not do Disney transportation. It annoys me and my hubby won't let our 2 year old ride without a carseat. (Just personal preference!!)
> 
> I hate to stay off property but the price difference is a killer!! Also, we have AP so no ticket issue!!


I've stayed at both Jambo and Kidani;nice resorts as far as the theme goes.Wbc is so much better imo.I can't speak of the deluxe but the presidentials blow the rooms at AK out of the water.AK would be more convenient as far as free transportation,but otherwise ,if you want to save quite a bit of money for a nicer room at a very nice resort,go WBC.


----------



## DCTooTall

Eaglefan9727 said:


> My wife and I are planning our first trip to Orlando from October 16th through October 28th, 2013. The trip is for our 5th wedding anniversary which is on October 18th of this year.
> 
> Right now, We are thinking of staying at Floridays as we can get a hotel, airfare, and car rental package at that hotel for $1956 plus resort fees which comes out to about $2200 total. That was from the Travelocity site.
> 
> However, This place looks really nice and I like the number of pools and the lazy river. On the Travelocity site, They want $2900 for the hotel, airfare, and car rental package.
> 
> I have read that Vacation Upgrades does a lot of bookings for this resort and I was wondering if VU could get the package at about $2000 (Airfare, Hotel, And car rental). My wife and I are just looking for a 1 bedroom suite with a kitchen and balcony.
> 
> I also heard that smoking is allowed on the balcony of your room. Is it allowed anywhere else on the resort? And does this resort do resort fees? Also, How late do the pools stay open?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



As far as I know,   Vacation Upgrades does not operate a full travel agency,   so they would not be able to book a hotel and car rental as part of a package.    They will however save you a TON off the "rack rate" at the resort.

For the price savings you can get on the room,   the added "hassle" of finding and booking your own airfare and rental cars is worth it.   It will also give you some more freedom in choosing your car and flights than you will likely get with booking a complete package thru a site like travelocity.  (You can often sometimes save some money by booking air thru the airline's website,    and you can often either rent the car at the same time as the air thru the airline,  or go directly thru the car rental agency and find extra discounts, reward program benefits,  etc.)


If you have any questions on booking air or car rentals outside of a package,   check out the Transportation forum here on the Dis.  there are a ton of experts there who can answer any question you could possibly have.  


Oh... and Smoking questions...    In the past [before I recently quit],  I've been able to smoke at pool bars, and several other places around the property without any issues.    There doesn't appear to be any smoking police around the resort grounds,  and as long as the smoker is courteous in not smoking in areas he can't be bypassed,   lighting up around others without asking,  and properly disposing of any waste,     I haven't seen anything to really indicate a problem smoking outside around the property.

There are however a few "designated Smoking areas" as well.


----------



## lillygator

we are checking in Saturday, can't wait!!

I didn't put any requests on our room....hope that doesn't backfire on me. We plan on trying to check in early. on our way to DTD.


----------



## Eaglefan9727

DCTooTall said:


> As far as I know,   Vacation Upgrades does not operate a full travel agency,   so they would not be able to book a hotel and car rental as part of a package.    They will however save you a TON off the "rack rate" at the resort.
> 
> For the price savings you can get on the room,   the added "hassle" of finding and booking your own airfare and rental cars is worth it.   It will also give you some more freedom in choosing your car and flights than you will likely get with booking a complete package thru a site like travelocity.  (You can often sometimes save some money by booking air thru the airline's website,    and you can often either rent the car at the same time as the air thru the airline,  or go directly thru the car rental agency and find extra discounts, reward program benefits,  etc.)
> 
> 
> If you have any questions on booking air or car rentals outside of a package,   check out the Transportation forum here on the Dis.  there are a ton of experts there who can answer any question you could possibly have.
> 
> 
> Oh... and Smoking questions...    In the past [before I recently quit],  I've been able to smoke at pool bars, and several other places around the property without any issues.    There doesn't appear to be any smoking police around the resort grounds,  and as long as the smoker is courteous in not smoking in areas he can't be bypassed,   lighting up around others without asking,  and properly disposing of any waste,     I haven't seen anything to really indicate a problem smoking outside around the property.
> 
> There are however a few "designated Smoking areas" as well.



Thanks for all the information.

Here is what I am looking right now.

At this time, My wife and I are really thinking about staying at Floridays and the airfare, hotel, and car rental package for Wed, October 16th through Mon, October 28th will run $1956 plus resort taxes. After resort taxes, It will be closer to $2300. 

Now, I have checked the airfare and car rental only on Travelocity and it comes out to $722. If I go through VS. Do you think I could get a 1 bedroom suite for under $1300 for those 12 nights?


----------



## Spanky

Just email Vacation Upgrade and they will give you a quote - actually I think his web site has the prices posted. He can also let you know if any one bedrooms are left for your time frame. Bonnet Creek is mainly 2 bedroom,2 bath condos with a few 3 bedrooms, 4 bedrooms and 1 bedroom condos.


----------



## Eaglefan9727

Spanky said:


> Just email Vacation Upgrade and they will give you a quote - actually I think his web site has the prices posted. He can also let you know if any one bedrooms are left for your time frame. Bonnet Creek is mainly 2 bedroom,2 bath condos with a few 3 bedrooms, 4 bedrooms and 1 bedroom condos.



Vacation Upgrade and Vacation Strategy are the only 2 sites that I know that concentrates on Bonnet Creek? Are there any other sites that I could possibly find a good deal from. 

If I can find a 2 bedroom suite at about $1100 to $1200 for 12 nights. I would be thrilled with it. However, We will take a 1 bedroom suite at that price if needed, But we really looking for a 2 bedroom suite. This way, If her and I have problems sleeping on some nights. She or I could go into the other room and watch television without disturbing each other. 

All I know is that 3 people on this forum have confirmed that I can smoke on the balcony and that was a must for me. And a must for my wife was the kitchen in the suite. And a must for the both of us was multiple pools and hot tubs.


----------



## Upatnoon

Eaglefan9727 said:


> Vacation Upgrade and Vacation Strategy are the only 2 sites that I know that concentrates on Bonnet Creek? Are there any other sites that I could possibly find a good deal from.
> 
> If I can find a 2 bedroom suite at about $1100 to $1200 for 12 nights. I would be thrilled with it. However, We will take a 1 bedroom suite at that price if needed, But we really looking for a 2 bedroom suite. This way, If her and I have problems sleeping on some nights. She or I could go into the other room and watch television without disturbing each other.
> 
> All I know is that 3 people on this forum have confirmed that I can smoke on the balcony and that was a must for me. And a must for my wife was the kitchen in the suite. And a must for the both of us was multiple pools and hot tubs.


You can also look on ebay, as there are lots additional powersellers on there that deal in Bonnet Creek reservations. You can also see what prices the resort is fetching.


----------



## Eaglefan9727

Upatnoon said:


> You can also look on ebay, as there are lots additional powersellers on there that deal in Bonnet Creek reservations. You can also see what prices the resort is fetching.



To be honest with you. While my wife and I have done ebay in the past and still do once in a while. We would be nervous doing something like Bonnet Creek on Ebay. That is why we are planning to see what kind of deals we can get from Vacation Upgrades and Vacation Strategies.


----------



## Stafford

I am looking for a 3 bedroom for 5/31-6/8 of 2014. While I like Ken, $220 a night is way over what I want to pay. VS has qouted me $186 a night, but I have heard that they cancel your reservation at 60 days to try to get a better price, and because of this you may loose your reservation. Ken mentioned that it would be very unlikely to get a 3-bedroom 60-days out because they're aren't as many of them. So my question is, when should I start checking ebay and/or redweek for those times? I know I can pm owners for dates, but how far out is too far out to go that route? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## badiggio

^ I've dealt with VS multiple times and have never heard of them cancelling a reservation at 60 days to get a better price.They give me a quote and when the time comes I pay it.That's it,that's all.
I think what you're refering to was a miscommunication ,not that VS just cancels a booking at 60 days.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Eaglefan9727 said:


> Thanks for all the information.
> 
> Here is what I am looking right now.
> 
> At this time, My wife and I are really thinking about staying at Floridays and the airfare, hotel, and car rental package for Wed, October 16th through Mon, October 28th will run $1956 plus resort taxes. After resort taxes, It will be closer to $2300.
> 
> Now, I have checked the airfare and car rental only on Travelocity and it comes out to $722. If I go through VS. Do you think I could get a 1 bedroom suite for under $1300 for those 12 nights?


 You should easily get a 1 or 2br for $1300.  I had a 2br last summer, through the 4th of July holidays for $120/night with VU.  Send them an email they are both very easy to work with.



Eaglefan9727 said:


> Vacation Upgrade and Vacation Strategy are the only 2 sites that I know that concentrates on Bonnet Creek? Are there any other sites that I could possibly find a good deal from.
> 
> If I can find a 2 bedroom suite at about $1100 to $1200 for 12 nights. I would be thrilled with it. However, We will take a 1 bedroom suite at that price if needed, But we really looking for a 2 bedroom suite. This way, If her and I have problems sleeping on some nights. She or I could go into the other room and watch television without disturbing each other.
> .



You can also go to myresortnetwork.com and look at the listings there.  Shelby Resorts, Laru Resorts and Aaron Washburn all get good reviews here.

Even if you get a 1br there are 2 TV...one in the bedroom and one in the living room. You can leave the bedroom and close the door to watch TV with out disturbing your wife.


----------



## donap

I know everyone has their preference -- 
we are reserved for a 2-Bedroom Deluxe. 

It will me myself, husband, 8-yr old son and 9-yr old daughter. (their 1st time)
We have only been a family for one year -- adopted siblings from Russia in 2012. 

We normally prefer upper floors in hotels, but with the kids, is the wait time for elevators really bad here ??? We will do enough waiting for shuttles and rides in the parks !

We plan on spending very little time at Bonnet Creek during the day, and I would like the kids to be able to sleep OK (no headlights from the parking lot -- which a higher floor fixes, or too much noise from the pool )

Also - we will be arriving early in the day on Sunday(around Noon)  and spending the time using the resort facilities prior to check-in time. 

Any tips/hints to help us get checked-in smoothly and have a shot at having our tower request granted at the "appointed" Check-in time ??? 

Thanks!


----------



## Eaglefan9727

dancin Disney style said:


> You should easily get a 1 or 2br for $1300.  I had a 2br last summer, through the 4th of July holidays for $120/night with VU.  Send them an email they are both very easy to work with.
> 
> You can also go to myresortnetwork.com and look at the listings there.  Shelby Resorts, Laru Resorts and Aaron Washburn all get good reviews here.
> 
> Even if you get a 1br there are 2 TV...one in the bedroom and one in the living room. You can leave the bedroom and close the door to watch TV with out disturbing your wife.



I asked for a quote from the following:
Vacation Upgrades
Vacation Strategies 
Washburn Time shares

As of right now, I heard from Vacation Strategies and they want $1325 for a 1 Bedroom deluxe which is not available and $1900 for a 1 bedroom presidential suite which is available. What is the difference between a deluxe and a presidential? Of course, At $1900, That is way out of the price range that I want to spend. I was just wondering what the difference was. Also, Do these people negotiate on the prices? On a side note, I am 72 days from the day my wife and I go down there. I know about the 60 day rule. Do the prices normally drop at the 60 day mark? I just heard from Washburn Time Shares and he is offering $1700 for 2 bedrooms for 11 nights. Still too much for my wife and I and I am not happy with the loss of one night either  

Also, Another question about the resort itself. Do they enforce the 11:00 PM curfew on the swimming pool/hot tubs or will they let people stay in the pool/hot tub if they are quiet?

Thanks...


----------



## Kemorr

Is Vacation Strategy trustworthy? I had a 2 bed villa at BLT booked for 11 months at $1000 a night for the first week in October. When the fall discounts from Disney and there was nothing for my week/BLT, I began second guessing spending SO much money for such a small space. Vacation Strategy has given me a quote for $2500 for 8 nights for a 4 bed presidential, they want full payment now as we're less than 60 days out. Before I hand over all that money, I just wanted to check on their reliability.


----------



## Eaglefan9727

Before I ask for a quote from Affordable Getaways. Does anyone know if they have a good reputation like VS and VU?


----------



## DCTooTall

Eaglefan9727 said:


> Thanks for all the information.
> 
> Here is what I am looking right now.
> 
> At this time, My wife and I are really thinking about staying at Floridays and the airfare, hotel, and car rental package for Wed, October 16th through Mon, October 28th will run $1956 plus resort taxes. After resort taxes, It will be closer to $2300.
> 
> Now, I have checked the airfare and car rental only on Travelocity and it comes out to $722. If I go through VS. Do you think I could get a 1 bedroom suite for under $1300 for those 12 nights?



  Tough to say.  Depending on the time of year I've heard anywhere from $100-$120/night being the general average.



Eaglefan9727 said:


> To be honest with you. While my wife and I have done ebay in the past and still do once in a while. We would be nervous doing something like Bonnet Creek on Ebay. That is why we are planning to see what kind of deals we can get from Vacation Upgrades and Vacation Strategies.



 The big trick with Ebay is to pay attention to the seller's ratings,   and to make sure those seller ratings are for timeshare transactions.  (just because they have a perfect rating selling little $10 trinkets doesn't mean they will be reliable for a big ticket vacation rental).    You can also often contact the sellers directly to try and work out something for your exact dates.

  There are several bigger renters who use Ebay for the advertising and transaction capabilities of the site,  but who will work with you outside of the site to arrange your vacation.




Stafford said:


> I am looking for a 3 bedroom for 5/31-6/8 of 2014. While I like Ken, $220 a night is way over what I want to pay. VS has qouted me $186 a night, but I have heard that they cancel your reservation at 60 days to try to get a better price, and because of this you may loose your reservation. Ken mentioned that it would be very unlikely to get a 3-bedroom 60-days out because they're aren't as many of them. So my question is, when should I start checking ebay and/or redweek for those times? I know I can pm owners for dates, but how far out is too far out to go that route?
> 
> Thanks for the help!



 For a 3bdrm I'd honestly start sooner rather than later.  We are now in the regular open reservation window,   so there is no reason to not start looking around now for your reservation for next year.  

  Because of the lower number of 3bdrm units at the resort,   If you really need a 3bdrm I feel it's better to try and find something now that you are happy with,  then to wait in the hope of a better deal and discover that all the 3bdrms are booked.

 Because of the way the points are used when making a reservation,  and the way the larger renters manage their inventories,    You are not as likely to see the prices drop if you wait it out.    Most of the really great last minute deals are when an owner has points or a reservation they have to use or lose,   and that time of year you aren't as likely to see that same kind of situation.



donap said:


> I know everyone has their preference --
> we are reserved for a 2-Bedroom Deluxe.
> 
> It will me myself, husband, 8-yr old son and 9-yr old daughter. (their 1st time)
> We have only been a family for one year -- adopted siblings from Russia in 2012.
> 
> We normally prefer upper floors in hotels, but with the kids, is the wait time for elevators really bad here ??? We will do enough waiting for shuttles and rides in the parks !
> 
> We plan on spending very little time at Bonnet Creek during the day, and I would like the kids to be able to sleep OK (no headlights from the parking lot -- which a higher floor fixes, or too much noise from the pool )
> 
> Also - we will be arriving early in the day on Sunday(around Noon)  and spending the time using the resort facilities prior to check-in time.
> 
> Any tips/hints to help us get checked-in smoothly and have a shot at having our tower request granted at the "appointed" Check-in time ???
> 
> Thanks!



  You really can't go wrong with any of the towers.  It all depends on what you are looking for as far as location.   Is there something in particular you would like to be close to?  Bus Stops?  A pool?  Lazy River?  Zero Entry?   Pool Bar?  

  I've never had a bad wait for an elevator at this resort in any of the towers i've been in.   The Worst has been during checkout times on the big checkout days  when I may have needed to wait an extra couple minutes for a second elevator because the first one didn't have enough room for my family and stroller because of another family checking out an having all their bags on a cart.





Eaglefan9727 said:


> I asked for a quote from the following:
> Vacation Upgrades
> Vacation Strategies
> Washburn Time shares
> 
> As of right now, I heard from Vacation Strategies and they want $1325 for a 1 Bedroom deluxe which is not available and $1900 for a 1 bedroom presidential suite which is available. What is the difference between a deluxe and a presidential? Of course, At $1900, That is way out of the price range that I want to spend. I was just wondering what the difference was. Also, Do these people negotiate on the prices? On a side note, I am 72 days from the day my wife and I go down there. I know about the 60 day rule. Do the prices normally drop at the 60 day mark? I just heard from Washburn Time Shares and he is offering $1700 for 2 bedrooms for 11 nights. Still too much for my wife and I and I am not happy with the loss of one night either
> 
> Also, Another question about the resort itself. Do they enforce the 11:00 PM curfew on the swimming pool/hot tubs or will they let people stay in the pool/hot tub if they are quiet?
> 
> Thanks...



The Presidential units are slightly larger (maybe 50-100sqft tops),  and have upgraded furnishings compared to the deluxe units.    

I don't rent so I can't speak to how often the big renters will negotiate pricing.    As for waiting for the 60day mark for a discount,  It's up to you.  i don't know if the 60 day discount window is really in play as much anymore as it used to be.   the bigger renters, especially as the resort has grown in popularity,   will often manage their inventory and set their initial prices with the assumption they will be able to take advantage of the various discounts and tricks available to owners with more points to get the reservation for a lower cost.    You could always ask.  

  From my last trip in october of last year,   The "Hard close" of the pools starts around midnight.   At that time you will likely be asked to leave the pool area so they can clean and lock them up for the night.    (The pools USED to be open 24/7,   unfortunately there were several incidents of guests being extremely loud/roudy and pool area vandalism overnight which prompted them to change the policy a few years ago)




Kemorr said:


> Is Vacation Strategy trustworthy? I had a 2 bed villa at BLT booked for 11 months at $1000 a night for the first week in October. When the fall discounts from Disney and there was nothing for my week/BLT, I began second guessing spending SO much money for such a small space. Vacation Strategy has given me a quote for $2500 for 8 nights for a 4 bed presidential, they want full payment now as we're less than 60 days out. Before I hand over all that money, I just wanted to check on their reliability.



 Vacation Strategies is one of the major renters which a lot of people on the DIS have dealt with.  I would say based off the reports from people around here that the company is reliable and trustworthy.


----------



## snowangel72

eangel12 said:


> I wanted to get opinions. We are traveling to Disney in August 2014 for 10 nights. We priced out doing 5 days at Art of Animation and 5 nights at Animal Kingdom. We have 3 adults and 2 kids so need a suite and at the very least a 1 bedroom. Total cost not including tickets is $3600.00. I decided to get a quote for a 2 bedroom deluxe at Bonnet Creek and was quoted $1750.00.
> 
> I always have stayed on Disney property--always. I'm now leaning towards Bonnet Creek.
> 
> We always drive and do not do Disney transportation. It annoys me and my hubby won't let our 2 year old ride without a carseat. (Just personal preference!!)
> 
> I hate to stay off property but the price difference is a killer!! Also, we have AP so no ticket issue!!



It's up to you. BC is a totally different experience...think condo with kitchen, living room and three bedrooms with laundry machine and dryer in your unit. If the thought of hauling groceries (and the stores aren't super close by) and making your own coffee in the morning makes you ill, you won't like it. No maids. Your beds won't be made, your pj's won't be folded and put on the chair for you. No Mickey towels. You make a mess, you come back to a mess. It isn't hotel living. No room service or hotel people at your beck and call all sweet and smiley welcoming you every time you enter the building ready to chat you up. If you want hotel living, BC isn't for you. If you want a room where you can do your own thing, without all the services, then it will work for you.


----------



## Eaglefan9727

Thanks DCTooTall for the info about the swimming pools. There is always one bad apple who spoil the fun.


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

billnang said:


> Has anyone been there recently that can tell me how the bus transportation is to the parks?



It is terribly inconvenient and costly. As an owner at WBC, I was appalled at the lack of service.


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

WendyZQ said:


> Any of you ever use one of the grocery delivery services for your WBC stay? What was your experience?
> 
> We get in around 8 pm our first night and I'd love to avoid a grocery trip that night and jump right into Disney in the am.




I used Garden Grocer and loved them. They deliver to bell service and they keep the food cold until you arrive to check in. Orders over $200 cost $2 to deliver. Some items are very costly though (like $5+ for a small box of cereal) but others are reasonable.


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

joedplumber said:


> I have a parking pass question!
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid the whole time share sales routine at WBC.   Was thinking of having my DW grab the pass fill out the lowest income and only speak Italian and act like she doesn't speak English.
> 
> Would this work?



I told them that I was single every morning at 8 AM when they called and they kept calling EVERY MORNING! The only reason I answered was because I didn't want to miss my morning call from work. They were relentless!!!!!


----------



## disneyfireman

Eaglefan9727 said:


> Vacation Upgrade and Vacation Strategy are the only 2 sites that I know that concentrates on Bonnet Creek? Are there any other sites that I could possibly find a good deal from.
> 
> If I can find a 2 bedroom suite at about $1100 to $1200 for 12 nights. I would be thrilled with it. However, We will take a 1 bedroom suite at that price if needed, But we really looking for a 2 bedroom suite. This way, If her and I have problems sleeping on some nights. She or I could go into the other room and watch television without disturbing each other.
> 
> All I know is that 3 people on this forum have confirmed that I can smoke on the balcony and that was a must for me. And a must for my wife was the kitchen in the suite. And a must for the both of us was multiple pools and hot tubs.



I used booking.com. I got a 2br deluxe dec 8-13 for 525 plus tax. Give it a shot. The only thing is I got a confirmation number from booking.com but i was told that i will not be in bonnet creeks system until 25-30 days before check in. Which makes me a little nervous. Good luck.


----------



## Kemorr

Can someone tell me about the check in procedure at the resort? I understand that check in is at 4 pm, if we get there at 4 or a little later, will there be a really long line? Some reviews on trip advisor.com said the line for check in was more than 45 minutes. I'm traveling solo and don't really want to wait in line for 45 minutes with 3 little kids. 

Also, can someone please tell me about the parking situation? What is the free parking pass, how long does it take to acquire it, where can we park without it and how much does it cost to park without it? 

Also, we're staying in a 4 bed presidential. Will this be in tower 6 because it is a presidential? If so, is there a separate check in at tower 6 I could use?

Thanks


----------



## Eaglefan9727

disneyfireman said:


> I used booking.com. I got a 2br deluxe dec 8-13 for 525 plus tax. Give it a shot. The only thing is I got a confirmation number from booking.com but i was told that i will not be in bonnet creeks system until 25-30 days before check in. Which makes me a little nervous. Good luck.



Thanks for the info. Considering that it looks like I am out of luck through the other sites. My wife and I are just thinking of staying with the original plan and that is 12 nights at Floridays.


----------



## aubriee

dancin Disney style said:


> You should easily get a 1 or 2br for $1300.  I had a 2br last summer, through the 4th of July holidays for $120/night with VU.  Send them an email they are both very easy to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> You can also go to myresortnetwork.com and look at the listings there.  Shelby Resorts, Laru Resorts and Aaron Washburn all get good reviews here.
> 
> Even if you get a 1br there are 2 TV...one in the bedroom and one in the living room. You can leave the bedroom and close the door to watch TV with out disturbing your wife.



True, we are paying $74.38 per night for a one bedroom through Shelby Resorts for my Sept trip and just $60.00 per night for a one bedroom through Aaron Washburn for our Dec trip.  For our trip this past May we paid $89.50 per night for a one bedroom through Vacation Strategies.


----------



## aubriee

Kemorr said:


> Is Vacation Strategy trustworthy? I had a 2 bed villa at BLT booked for 11 months at $1000 a night for the first week in October. When the fall discounts from Disney and there was nothing for my week/BLT, I began second guessing spending SO much money for such a small space. Vacation Strategy has given me a quote for $2500 for 8 nights for a 4 bed presidential, they want full payment now as we're less than 60 days out. Before I hand over all that money, I just wanted to check on their reliability.



Vacation Strategy gets good reviews here on the DIS.  We used them for our trip this past May and had no problems and I would have no problem highly recommending them.  The only reason we are not using them for my Sept trip or our Dec trip is that we got a better quote from Shelby Resorts for my Sept solo trip and from Aaron Washburn for our Dec trip. 

The only negative thing I've ever read about Vacation Strategy was from a lady who apparently didn't understand how renting a time share worked and had not read her quote where it said inventory was limited.  She had gotten several quotes from them for different dates over a several weeks period, booked through somewhere else, then canceled, then thought about booking through Disney, then finally decided to go with Vacation Strategies for one of the dates she'd gotten a quote for weeks before.  She then went online and made the deposit without first checking to see if the ressie was still available.  It was not, so as soon as Vacation Strategies got her deposit, they refunded it back to her, explaining that the ressie was no longer avaialable.  She came on here bad mouthing them, because they had not held the reservation until she'd made her mind up and was saying she now had no where to stay and it was their fault.


----------



## Eaglefan9727

aubriee said:


> True, we are paying $74.38 per night for a one bedroom through Shelby Resorts for my Sept trip and just $60.00 per night for a one bedroom through Aaron Washburn for our Dec trip.  For our trip this past May we paid $89.50 per night for a one bedroom through Vacation Strategies.



Those are some good prices. I wish someone like VS, VU, or Aaron was able to find some open dates for October when my wife and I were going to be down there. I haven't tried Shelby Resorts as I couldn't find a link to them on myresortnetwork.com. However, I am guessing if the other 3 cant find a room for the 12 nights I am down there. I am guessing Shelby Resorts wont be able to find one either. Seems like my wife and I will be staying at Floridays for the 12 nights.


----------



## eangel12

I apologize if this has been asked before but we were wondering when the ideal time would be to book an August 2014 trip. We were hoping to wait until Disney releases their specials to do a price compare but don't want to "miss" getting a reservation at Bonnet Creek. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Upatnoon

eangel12 said:


> I apologize if this has been asked before but we were wondering when the ideal time would be to book an August 2014 trip. We were hoping to wait until Disney releases their specials to do a price compare but don't want to "miss" getting a reservation at Bonnet Creek.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


There are always reservations available, but how flexible are you with your dates? Look on ebay right now to see all the reservations available for this August.


----------



## Eaglefan9727

Can someone tell me how good the one bedroom deluxe villas are and where most of them are on the property. We don't want one on the ground level if possible. We would like one overlooking the lake if possible. Thanks


----------



## DCTooTall

Kemorr said:


> Can someone tell me about the check in procedure at the resort? I understand that check in is at 4 pm, if we get there at 4 or a little later, will there be a really long line? Some reviews on trip advisor.com said the line for check in was more than 45 minutes. I'm traveling solo and don't really want to wait in line for 45 minutes with 3 little kids.
> 
> Also, can someone please tell me about the parking situation? What is the free parking pass, how long does it take to acquire it, where can we park without it and how much does it cost to park without it?
> 
> Also, we're staying in a 4 bed presidential. Will this be in tower 6 because it is a presidential? If so, is there a separate check in at tower 6 I could use?
> 
> Thanks



  Checkin time can vary in part depending upon the day and time.  The Big turnover days are Friday, Saturday, and Sunday,    so those days will have more people checking in and out than during the week.   The Time of year can also be a factor.      Personally,  I've never waited more than 5min in line to check-in,   but I also tend to go at different times than the main rush.  (For example:   4 could have a line,   but checking in at 7 cold result in just walking up to the counter)

The Parking pass can take anywhere from 3minutes to get,   to over 10.  It depends on how long the line is,   and how hard the person works to get you to go to the sales presentation.   It's not really needed as your keycard will get you into the parking lot.   If you feel better about having the hang tag on your car,  and if there is a line,   You can always swing back by the parking tag desk later when there isn't as long a wait.  

Parking at the resort is free.   The Parking pass it primarily a way to get you to sign up to attend a sales presentation.

With a 4bdrm presidential you could be located anywhere in the resort. All the towers have a couple 4bdrms on the top floor,   with tower 6 having a few more than the other towers located among the upper floors.   You would need ot check in at the main lobby you don't know which tower you will be assigned to.  The 4bdrm Presidentials are the only Presidential units which could be located outside of Tower 6.




Eaglefan9727 said:


> Can someone tell me how good the one bedroom deluxe villas are and where most of them are on the property. We don't want one on the ground level if possible. We would like one overlooking the lake if possible. Thanks



I liked my 1bdrm deluxe unit last year.   The floorplan is identical to a 2 bdrm deluxe unit with 2 minor differences....  the hallway next to the room entry door which the washer/dryer, 2nd bedroom, and 2nd bathroom are located off is obviously not there,  replaced by a wall,    and next to the kitchen,  behind the dining room table where in the 2bdrm is a small console table with artwork above it on the wall,  There is instead a 2nd door into the bathroom and a closet with the washer/dryer.

As for where they are located on the property,   They are located all over.   My 1bdrm was in Tower 5,  lake side,  next to the elevators.    Different towers will have the 1bdrms located in different locations,   but generally you will still have at least 1 1bdrm unit per floor.  (With the exception of the top and ground floors,  each floor in a tower will have pretty much the same layout)


----------



## Eaglefan9727

IT'S OFFICIAL. My wife and I were able to get a one bedroom villa suite at Bonnet Creek from October 16th through October 28th, 2013. We got it through VS and I just made the deposit of $300. Hopefully, We will have not have issues with VS. Now, I have a few more questions.

I know people can make requests for certain buildings and floors. Do I do that through VS or when we get to the resort? I would like to be in a building where you can see the fireworks from the balcony.

Anyone who has dealt with VS. Have you received free upgrades with the rooms? 

If I remember correctly, I read that Bonnet Creek has 2 lazy rivers, But their website says only 1 lazy river. Which is it?

If I remember correctly, I read that guests who stay at the Bonnet Creek can walk over to the Grand Bonnet Creek and eat at the restaurants. Is this true?

Our original plan was for Floridays, Hopefully, Our decision with staying at Bonnet Creek will be a wise decision.


----------



## kat3668

Eaglefan9727 said:


> IT'S OFFICIAL. My wife and I were able to get a one bedroom villa suite at Bonnet Creek from October 16th through October 28th, 2013. We got it through VS and I just made the deposit of $300. Hopefully, We will have not have issues with VS. Now, I have a few more questions.
> 
> I know people can make requests for certain buildings and floors. Do I do that through VS or when we get to the resort? I would like to be in a building where you can see the fireworks from the balcony.
> 
> Recently they have really cracked down and only VIP members can make requests but it doesnt hurt to try!
> 
> Anyone who has dealt with VS. Have you received free upgrades with the rooms?
> Never dealt with them.
> If I remember correctly, I read that Bonnet Creek has 2 lazy rivers, But their website says only 1 lazy river. Which is it?
> There is a lazy river outside of building 1 and building 5
> If I remember correctly, I read that guests who stay at the Bonnet Creek can walk over to the Grand Bonnet Creek and eat at the restaurants. Is this true?
> Yes you can... pricey but good food.
> Our original plan was for Floridays, Hopefully, Our decision with staying at Bonnet Creek will be a wise decision.



You made a excellent decision staying there in Sept for the 2nd time it is an awesome resort!


----------



## Kemorr

*DCTooTall*Thanks for the reply. I must admit, the more reviews I read, the more nervous I get about staying there. My primary concerns are (1) several people said their rooms weren't available until 6 or 7 even though check in is at 4, (2) several people have said parking costs $20 per day and (3) I read that they're now charging $12 a day shuttle fee whether or not you are using the shuttles. Can you comment on any of this? Is all the parking free or do they charge for the garage or something? I really don't want to pay $32 per day in parking/shuttle fees and I really want access to my room before 7 as my kids will be really tired by then! I am checking in on Saturday, which is a busy day, early October.


----------



## Bellamouse

Eaglefan9727 said:


> IT'S OFFICIAL. My wife and I were able to get a one bedroom villa suite at Bonnet Creek from October 16th through October 28th, 2013. We got it through VS and I just made the deposit of $300. Hopefully, We will have not have issues with VS. Now, I have a few more questions.
> 
> I know people can make requests for certain buildings and floors. Do I do that through VS or when we get to the resort? I would like to be in a building where you can see the fireworks from the balcony.
> 
> Anyone who has dealt with VS. Have you received free upgrades with the rooms?
> 
> If I remember correctly, I read that Bonnet Creek has 2 lazy rivers, But their website says only 1 lazy river. Which is it?
> 
> If I remember correctly, I read that guests who stay at the Bonnet Creek can walk over to the Grand Bonnet Creek and eat at the restaurants. Is this true?
> 
> Our original plan was for Floridays, Hopefully, Our decision with staying at Bonnet Creek will be a wise decision.



I agree, you made an excellent decision - you will love it.  

There are indeed two lazy rivers.  One at the main building and one by the pirate pool.  

And yes, you can go over to the Grand and eat, use the pools, go to the poolside restaurant, whatever you want.  There's a Starbucks in the hotel as well.  

You can ask for requests when you check in.  They no longer take room requests in advance.  You used to be able to call the property a couple weeks before arrival and ask, but my understanding is they don't do this anymore.  

I wouldn't count on any upgrades.  I don't think you will have any issues whatsoever with VS.  

If I were you I would just sit back, not worry and look forward to what will be a really great time at WBC.


----------



## Bellamouse

Kemorr said:


> *DCTooTall*Thanks for the reply. I must admit, the more reviews I read, the more nervous I get about staying there. My primary concerns are (1) several people said their rooms weren't available until 6 or 7 even though check in is at 4, (2) several people have said parking costs $20 per day and (3) I read that they're now charging $12 a day shuttle fee whether or not you are using the shuttles. Can you comment on any of this? Is all the parking free or do they charge for the garage or something? I really don't want to pay $32 per day in parking/shuttle fees and I really want access to my room before 7 as my kids will be really tired by then! I am checking in on Saturday, which is a busy day, early October.



I'm not DCTooTall, but I may be able to answer a few of these.  There is NO fee to park.  You may be confusing the hotel with the timeshare.  The hotel charges a parking fee.  The timeshare does not.  The shuttle costs per person, per day (I think it's 5 or 6 dollars?), and only if you use it.  NO CHARGE if you don't use it.  

With regard to checking in, last year when we went, we got two rooms.  Our room was ready when we checked in around 3 pm, but our traveling companions' room wasn't ready until probably 7 pm.   So that may happen to you.   Not sure how to get around that except to tell them when you check in that you have tired kids and can't wait.   Don't know if that would help but it might.


----------



## Eaglefan9727

Bellamouse said:


> I agree, you made an excellent decision - you will love it.
> 
> There are indeed two lazy rivers.  One at the main building and one by the pirate pool.
> 
> And yes, you can go over to the Grand and eat, use the pools, go to the poolside restaurant, whatever you want.  There's a Starbucks in the hotel as well.
> 
> You can ask for requests when you check in.  They no longer take room requests in advance.  You used to be able to call the property a couple weeks before arrival and ask, but my understanding is they don't do this anymore.
> 
> I wouldn't count on any upgrades.  I don't think you will have any issues whatsoever with VS.
> 
> If I were you I would just sit back, not worry and look forward to what will be a really great time at WBC.



Thanks for answering my questions. My wife and I would be happy with the 1 bedroom deluxe to be honest with you, But we wouldn't turn down a upgrade if they wanted to give it to us when we checked in. 

After reading all the reviews about this resort on this forum. We were more interested in staying at this resort than our original choice which was Floridays. Yesterday, It didn't look good as everyone I contacted said there was nothing available for those dates, But then I got a email from VS this afternoon saying that they found a 1 bedroom deluxe, So we jumped at the deal.

Both of us are happy as she got the kitchen that she wanted which will most likely only get used once or twice during the 12 days we are there and I am able to smoke on the balcony which I was looking for. Now, We just hope we can get a lake view and possibly a view for the fireworks.

Also, Got one more question. I already made my $300 deposit to Vacation Strategies for the $1325 1 bedroom deluxe. And lets say I decided to ask for a quote tomorrow from Vacation Upgrades. If VU came back with a better deal. Could I contact VS and let them match that price?


----------



## DCTooTall

Eaglefan9727 said:


> IT'S OFFICIAL. My wife and I were able to get a one bedroom villa suite at Bonnet Creek from October 16th through October 28th, 2013. We got it through VS and I just made the deposit of $300. Hopefully, We will have not have issues with VS. Now, I have a few more questions.
> 
> I know people can make requests for certain buildings and floors. Do I do that through VS or when we get to the resort? I would like to be in a building where you can see the fireworks from the balcony.
> 
> Anyone who has dealt with VS. Have you received free upgrades with the rooms?
> 
> If I remember correctly, I read that Bonnet Creek has 2 lazy rivers, But their website says only 1 lazy river. Which is it?
> 
> If I remember correctly, I read that guests who stay at the Bonnet Creek can walk over to the Grand Bonnet Creek and eat at the restaurants. Is this true?
> 
> Our original plan was for Floridays, Hopefully, Our decision with staying at Bonnet Creek will be a wise decision.



Congrats on the Reservation!    I'll see what I can do with these questions.

1. The Resort recently started enforcing the "Requests for VIP Only" policy,  so advanced room requests are not being accepted anymore from anyone without a VIP Ownership status (Which includes renters from VIP Owners).   Tht being said,  you can still make a request when you check in and they might be able to accommodate you.     

  While it might be possible you could get a fireworks view room,  I honestly much prefer a lake-view.   There will be more potential Lakeview rooms,   and I'm usually not even back at the resort when the fireworks at EPCOT are being set off (Usually still at a park).   A Lake-view can be nice when sitting on the balcony in the morning,  or at night...  [much nicer view thruought the day when you grab a smoke]

2.  While I haven't dealt with VS,   I'll be honest and say the odds of getting a free upgrade at this resort are slim.  Because of the way the Wyndham system works,  You won't ever be able to upgrade your room at the desk.   The Wyndham system also offers various Discounts and upgrades, when available,  to VIP owners.   For the mega-renters like VS,  They often factor in these discounts and upgrades when they quote your price.  (That's why the cost of a 2bdrm is often VERY close to the cost of a 1bdrm from most renters).

3.   There are 2 lazy rivers.   The pool area behind the main building (Lobby and Activities center) has a Self-contained Lazy River.     The pool at Tower 5 is Zero Entry,  and has  lazy river which connects thru the backside of that pool and winds thru the 'fort'.       It could honestly simply be a matter of what they consider a Lazy river.   Since Tower 5's Lazy river COULD be considered part of the regular pool,   it may not be counted by the site that says only 1.  

4.  Yes,  You can take full advantage of the Pool, SPA, and Restaurants at the Wyndham Grande hotel.   It is located along the lake between the Timeshare towers 3 and 6.    there is also a indoor hallway connecting Tower 6 to the hotel.




Kemorr said:


> *DCTooTall*Thanks for the reply. I must admit, the more reviews I read, the more nervous I get about staying there. My primary concerns are (1) several people said their rooms weren't available until 6 or 7 even though check in is at 4, (2) several people have said parking costs $20 per day and (3) I read that they're now charging $12 a day shuttle fee whether or not you are using the shuttles. Can you comment on any of this? Is all the parking free or do they charge for the garage or something? I really don't want to pay $32 per day in parking/shuttle fees and I really want access to my room before 7 as my kids will be really tired by then! I am checking in on Saturday, which is a busy day, early October.



I see Bella already did a job answering the questions.   But here's my take (with usual extra details)  

1.  It COULD happen the room won't be available until later.  The Earlier you check in the better the chances you won't be stuck with a late room ready.   It also helps if you are open to a location anyplace within the resort.

2. The TIMESHARE Resort has free parking.  The "Wyndham Grande At Bonnet Creek" Hotel located at the property DOES charge for parking.   Because both locations have "Wyndham" and "Bonnet Creek" in the title,   there is often some confusion when it comes to some of the different policies.

3. Around the beginning of the year there was a plan to start charging all non-Bonnet Creek owners a $12 per night per unit charge for the shuttles,  and it didn't matter if you used it or not.   This caused a large backlash from other Wyndham system owners (Including the ones who rent out the rooms),  so the policy was changed, before it was enacted,   To a $5 per person, per round Trip,  charge to use the shuttles.   This system resulted in only people who were using the shuttles being subject to the charge.

  There have been recent reports that the charges have changed again recently from the $5 per round trip charge to a $6 PER DAY (Including mid-day returns) shuttle fee.      If you do not plan to use the Shuttles,  You will not be subject to any additional charges at the resort.


----------



## lillygator

do they still put a cc hold on for a deposit upon check in?


----------



## Stafford

DCTooTall said:


> Tough to say.  Depending on the time of year I've heard anywhere from $100-$120/night being the general average.
> 
> 
> 
> The big trick with Ebay is to pay attention to the seller's ratings,   and to make sure those seller ratings are for timeshare transactions.  (just because they have a perfect rating selling little $10 trinkets doesn't mean they will be reliable for a big ticket vacation rental).    You can also often contact the sellers directly to try and work out something for your exact dates.
> 
> There are several bigger renters who use Ebay for the advertising and transaction capabilities of the site,  but who will work with you outside of the site to arrange your vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a 3bdrm I'd honestly start sooner rather than later.  We are now in the regular open reservation window,   so there is no reason to not start looking around now for your reservation for next year.
> 
> Because of the lower number of 3bdrm units at the resort,   If you really need a 3bdrm I feel it's better to try and find something now that you are happy with,  then to wait in the hope of a better deal and discover that all the 3bdrms are booked.
> 
> Because of the way the points are used when making a reservation,  and the way the larger renters manage their inventories,    You are not as likely to see the prices drop if you wait it out.    Most of the really great last minute deals are when an owner has points or a reservation they have to use or lose,   and that time of year you aren't as likely to see that same kind of situation.
> 
> 
> 
> You really can't go wrong with any of the towers.  It all depends on what you are looking for as far as location.   Is there something in particular you would like to be close to?  Bus Stops?  A pool?  Lazy River?  Zero Entry?   Pool Bar?
> 
> I've never had a bad wait for an elevator at this resort in any of the towers i've been in.   The Worst has been during checkout times on the big checkout days  when I may have needed to wait an extra couple minutes for a second elevator because the first one didn't have enough room for my family and stroller because of another family checking out an having all their bags on a cart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Presidential units are slightly larger (maybe 50-100sqft tops),  and have upgraded furnishings compared to the deluxe units.
> 
> I don't rent so I can't speak to how often the big renters will negotiate pricing.    As for waiting for the 60day mark for a discount,  It's up to you.  i don't know if the 60 day discount window is really in play as much anymore as it used to be.   the bigger renters, especially as the resort has grown in popularity,   will often manage their inventory and set their initial prices with the assumption they will be able to take advantage of the various discounts and tricks available to owners with more points to get the reservation for a lower cost.    You could always ask.
> 
> From my last trip in october of last year,   The "Hard close" of the pools starts around midnight.   At that time you will likely be asked to leave the pool area so they can clean and lock them up for the night.    (The pools USED to be open 24/7,   unfortunately there were several incidents of guests being extremely loud/roudy and pool area vandalism overnight which prompted them to change the policy a few years ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vacation Strategies is one of the major renters which a lot of people on the DIS have dealt with.  I would say based off the reports from people around here that the company is reliable and trustworthy.




Thank you for all of the information. The only thing left to decide is deluxe or presidential. I am leaning toward presidential, because, if I have understood correctly, that would gaurantee Tower 6 on one of the higher floors. Is that right? And does anyone know about the different layout of the room? I noticed on an older thread the deluxe had the master bedroom on the opposite side from the other two, but the presidential had them all clustered together. 

Any opinions on which would be better? I really don't want ground floor, but I also would really rather have the space between us and my inlaws.


----------



## lweisenb

Stafford said:


> Thank you for all of the information. The only thing left to decide is deluxe or presidential. I am leaning toward presidential, because, if I have understood correctly, that would gaurantee Tower 6 on one of the higher floors. Is that right? And does anyone know about the different layout of the room? I noticed on an older thread the deluxe had the master bedroom on the opposite side from the other two, but the presidential had them all clustered together.
> 
> Any opinions on which would be better? I really don't want ground floor, but I also would really rather have the space between us and my inlaws.



If your looking at a presidential you may want to look at all options including the 4BR President.  For our trip next month the 4BRPR was the cheapest option most likely because the is significantly more inventory than the other presidentials, and while there are 4BRPR in all buildings you will be sure to get a high floor.

The other bonus is your in-laws will have their own master suite on the opposite side of the room and a larger balcony.


----------



## AntFarm

lillygator said:


> do they still put a cc hold on for a deposit upon check in?



I am curious about this too and if they require an additional insurance waiver/payment from people who are renting from owners.


----------



## lillygator

we are heading over in the morning, I am going to try and check in early, but with 0 expectations.


----------



## joedplumber

Staying at WBC and have a couple of questions.

1. Do you need to let them know if you are doing a late check in (11pm)?
2. If you have guest showing up later in the week and staying with you for a few nights do they need a parking pass for their car?
3. Can I leave my luggage with bell service in the morning and then check in after visiting the parks?

Thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

Stafford said:


> Thank you for all of the information. The only thing left to decide is deluxe or presidential. I am leaning toward presidential, because, if I have understood correctly, that would gaurantee Tower 6 on one of the higher floors. Is that right? And does anyone know about the different layout of the room? I noticed on an older thread the deluxe had the master bedroom on the opposite side from the other two, but the presidential had them all clustered together.
> 
> Any opinions on which would be better? I really don't want ground floor, but I also would really rather have the space between us and my inlaws.



I'll be honest and tell you that I've never stayed in a 3bdrm Presidential.  I have stayed in a 3bdrm unit and ended up getting a 9th floor in tower 6. I can't really speak to the differences in the floor plans.

With a 3bdrm,  You are looking at the master suite,  and then the 2nd bedroom with 2 beds and the 3rd with a single queen.    

If your inlaws are coming,   you seriously might also want to consider the 4bdrm presidential as someone else mentioned.   They have a master suite on both sides of the unit with a nice large kitchen and common area between the master suites.   The 4bdrms would be located in each tower,  but in towers 1-5 they are located exclusively on the top floor.


As for what's better between a deluxe and presidential room,    Generally I'll say it's simply a matter of preference.   There are some nice things about being in tower 6....   and the presidentials are nice...  but is the extra cost worth it for you?



AntFarm said:


> I am curious about this too and if they require an additional insurance waiver/payment from people who are renting from owners.



  As far as the resort is concerned,   they can't tell the difference between someone renting a reservation,  or somone who is staying as a guest of a family member who's an owner.

 I don't believe they require a hold (if using credit... don't know if debit) and if there is damage in theory I believe they'd contact the owner.  (who in turn would contact you)




joedplumber said:


> Staying at WBC and have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. Do you need to let them know if you are doing a late check in (11pm)?
> 2. If you have guest showing up later in the week and staying with you for a few nights do they need a parking pass for their car?
> 3. Can I leave my luggage with bell service in the morning and then check in after visiting the parks?
> 
> Thanks!



1. no.   I've actually checked in after midnight before without any problems.   I believe they will only require notification if you are planning on checking in over 24hrs late.
2. NEED one... that's up for debate.    Honestly,  in the past when I've known I'd have a friend joining me mid week,  I've requested an extra parking pass when I get mine.   I'll just give it to my friend when they arrive.  (They can just tell the guard at the resort entrance which tower and guest they are going to see the first time.  After that they can use there room key to get thru the gate into the resort)

3.  Yes.


----------



## eangel12

Are there any trip reports where the person has stayed at Bonnet Creek?!


----------



## AntFarm

DCTooTall said:


> I'll be honest and tell you that I've never stayed in a 3bdrm Presidential.  I have stayed in a 3bdrm unit and ended up getting a 9th floor in tower 6. I can't really speak to the differences in the floor plans.
> 
> With a 3bdrm,  You are looking at the master suite,  and then the 2nd bedroom with 2 beds and the 3rd with a single queen.
> 
> If your inlaws are coming,   you seriously might also want to consider the 4bdrm presidential as someone else mentioned.   They have a master suite on both sides of the unit with a nice large kitchen and common area between the master suites.   The 4bdrms would be located in each tower,  but in towers 1-5 they are located exclusively on the top floor.
> 
> 
> As for what's better between a deluxe and presidential room,    Generally I'll say it's simply a matter of preference.   There are some nice things about being in tower 6....   and the presidentials are nice...  but is the extra cost worth it for you?
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the resort is concerned,   they can't tell the difference between someone renting a reservation,  or somone who is staying as a guest of a family member who's an owner.
> 
> I don't believe they require a hold (if using credit... don't know if debit) and if there is damage in theory I believe they'd contact the owner.  (who in turn would contact you)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. no.   I've actually checked in after midnight before without any problems.   I believe they will only require notification if you are planning on checking in over 24hrs late.
> 2. NEED one... that's up for debate.    Honestly,  in the past when I've known I'd have a friend joining me mid week,  I've requested an extra parking pass when I get mine.   I'll just give it to my friend when they arrive.  (They can just tell the guard at the resort entrance which tower and guest they are going to see the first time.  After that they can use there room key to get thru the gate into the resort)
> 
> 3.  Yes.





Thanks, we are most likely booking with Farrell's vacations so I gotta check the fine print


----------



## DCTooTall

eangel12 said:


> Are there any trip reports where the person has stayed at Bonnet Creek?!



Try post 1 of the original "I Looooooooovvveee Bonnet Creek" thread.      I think I remember this all started as someone raving about their stay there.

if you are looking for full on trip reports....   could be.    Check the Trip Reports forum and maybe do a search for Bonnet Creek.      I don't tend to follow trip reports so I don't know of any off the top of my head.


----------



## ibob52

eangel12 said:


> Are there any trip reports where the person has stayed at Bonnet Creek?!



*In addition to DISboards there are WBC trip reports here ...

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...dham_Bonnet_Creek_Resort-Orlando_Florida.html *


----------



## eangel12

ibob52 said:


> In addition to DISboards there are WBC trip reports here ...
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g34515-d488025-Reviews-Wyndham_Bonnet_Creek_Resort-Orlando_Florida.html



Thank you!!


----------



## ibob52

eangel12 said:


> Thank you!!



*You are welcome ... *


----------



## dtr_angel

We have decided we are definitely going in July and are staying at WBC! I got the best quote through Farrell, and VS offered to price match it. We invited my parents and decided on a 3 bedroom deluxe since we got such a great quote. We don't need a 3 bedroom, we would all fit fine in a 2 bedroom but with the 3 bedroom nobody has to sleep on the sleeper sofa. I'm wondering how far in advance we need to book? Since we don't "need" the 3br and could do with a 2br, is it better to wait and get a better deal on ebay? The price we got was $189/night. Can we do better if we wait?


----------



## Upatnoon

dtr_angel said:


> We have decided we are definitely going in July and are staying at WBC! I got the best quote through Farrell, and VS offered to price match it. We invited my parents and decided on a 3 bedroom deluxe since we got such a great quote. We don't need a 3 bedroom, we would all fit fine in a 2 bedroom but with the 3 bedroom nobody has to sleep on the sleeper sofa. I'm wondering how far in advance we need to book? Since we don't "need" the 3br and could do with a 2br, is it better to wait and get a better deal on ebay? The price we got was $189/night. Can we do better if we wait?


While the resort has lots of 2 bedroom units, there are far fewer 3 bedroom units, so I would lock one up as soon as possible.


----------



## RvingDude

Curious if anyone knows what Towers have been recently refurbished and what Towers are on the schedule and when?


----------



## eangel12

dtr_angel said:


> We have decided we are definitely going in July and are staying at WBC! I got the best quote through Farrell, and VS offered to price match it. We invited my parents and decided on a 3 bedroom deluxe since we got such a great quote. We don't need a 3 bedroom, we would all fit fine in a 2 bedroom but with the 3 bedroom nobody has to sleep on the sleeper sofa. I'm wondering how far in advance we need to book? Since we don't "need" the 3br and could do with a 2br, is it better to wait and get a better deal on ebay? The price we got was $189/night. Can we do better if we wait?



How did you get a quote from Farrell?! Is there a website that you used?!


----------



## Eaglefan9727

eangel12 said:


> How did you get a quote from Farrell?! Is there a website that you used?!



http://www.farrellsvacations.com/


----------



## eangel12

Eaglefan9727 said:


> http://www.farrellsvacations.com/



Says "page not found"!!


----------



## aubriee

eangel12 said:


> Says "page not found"!!



It shows up for me.  Try their contact page: http://www.farrellsvacations.com/Contact_Us.html  or this:  http://www.bonnetcreekvacationrentals.com/


----------



## Eaglefan9727

The page shows up for me as well


----------



## eangel12

The second linked worked--but the first did not. Weird!! I wonder if it has to do with the server?! I was using Firefox. 

Anyways, sent an email request for a quote. Thanks!!


----------



## aidansmom0406

Eaglefan9727 said:


> Before I ask for a quote from Affordable Getaways. Does anyone know if they have a good reputation like VS and VU?



I had the same question. I got a quote from Affordable Getaways and it is a few hundred of dollars less than other quotes. This makes me very suspicious. Has anyone else had any experiences with this company?


----------



## lillygator

We are here now. I had planned to check in early but we left sarasota at 10 and had 1130 reservations at trex. So we checked in around 3, room was ready only a handful of people in line. People on either side of were not as lucky. Tower 2 sixth floor, don't think we'll see firworks but overlook the pool. Did not haveto put a cc hold, but I overheard the staff promoting for it, my girl didn't. Parking pass. Had abeautiful girl who really didn't want to listen to me say I'm not interested. She was pushing the gift card and I said I'm not interested and she went ice cold and snapped the rest of her responses. Oh well got to the room and requested a high chair and pnp, has not arrived yet. We are all unpacked and going to be our guest tonight. Oh and I rented a stroller from apple and it was at bell services. This room has the washer in the master bedroom so the layout is a bit different. But is has the newer couch, not the old leather.


----------



## lillygator

Fyi tonight we got back to the room and the girls thought someone had been in here, they found boys boxers and an lsu bracelet under the chair in theirroom, we gladly threw them away. So cleaning crew may not be checking everything


----------



## DizMom11

Got back last night.  We were there for 5 nights in Tower 4, 3rd floor.  Check in and parking pass were a breeze. I said no thank you to sales pitch with no problem.  The room was great. View of parking lot but that did not bother me.  Having a kitchen and Washer Dryer was priceless!!!!  It was myself and DD 18 and DS 16.  We gave master bed to DS.  Him having his own space was a wonderful thing for everyone.  I rented and drove everywhere which was amazingly easy.  We had 2 bdr deluxe.   I have to admit though that I did miss the Disney factor at the resort, although I did not think I would.  I think next time I will look into renting DVC points from Redweek or the like.  DS used gym at the hotel rather than the one at the resort which was much better.


----------



## carlbarry

DizMom11 said:


> I have to admit though that I did miss the Disney factor at the resort, although I did not think I would.  I think next time I will look into renting DVC points from Redweek or the like.  DS used gym at the hotel rather than the one at the resort which was much better.



It might be cheaper to check out the DVC rental thread on DIS and rent points there.


----------



## susanbobbitt

Hi all,
Heading down to WBC for a week on October 19th... Bringing my 12 year old sister for a Sister's Trip  We were last at WBC 4 years ago.
1. What are the crowds like at the end of October? 
2. If one attends the salespitch, how long does it take and what are the perks?
3. Is there still a shuttle available to Universal/Outlets, and what are the prices?
Cheers,
S


----------



## aubriee

susanbobbitt said:


> Hi all,
> Heading down to WBC for a week on October 19th... Bringing my 12 year old sister for a Sister's Trip  We were last at WBC 4 years ago.
> 1. What are the crowds like at the end of October?
> 2. If one attends the salespitch, how long does it take and what are the perks?
> 3. Is there still a shuttle available to Universal/Outlets, and what are the prices?
> Cheers,
> S



I don't know the answer to #2 and #3, but we were there last year Oct 26th-Nov 4th.  Weather was wonderful and crowds weren't bad.  If you are familiar with Sept and May crowds, it was quite a bit more crowded than Sept and about the same as early May.  Food & Wine Festival was going on so it was a little crowded at night in Epcot.

It too would like to ask a question about the shuttle over to Universal.  For my trip in Sept I will have a rental car, so will be using it around WDW.  However, I may be spending one night over at Universal at RPR.  Would it be possible to take the shuttle over to Universal very early one morning, then not take it back to BC until the next evening? I'm going to be solo and really don't want to make the drive over to Universal by myself (I also have absolutely no sense of direction).  All I would need would be one change of clothes, so I could easily carry my stuff in a small backpack, then I could just walk over to RPR and check in for the night.  Just not sure if I could ride over there one day and not catch the shuttle back until the next night.


----------



## carlbarry

susanbobbitt said:


> Hi all,
> Heading down to WBC for a week on October 19th... Bringing my 12 year old sister for a Sister's Trip  We were last at WBC 4 years ago.
> 1. What are the crowds like at the end of October?
> 2. If one attends the salespitch, how long does it take and what are the perks?
> 3. Is there still a shuttle available to Universal/Outlets, and what are the prices?
> Cheers,
> S



1.  Check out www.easywdw.com
2. If you let them, they will keep you there for 3 hours.  If they tell you it will be, say, 90 minutes, you must keep the salesweasel to that.  Be aware that the snacks before the pitch doesn't count in the time.


----------



## joedplumber

If you check-in late and get your parking pass from the front desk and unplug your phones in the room are you home free from the sales people?


----------



## dtr_angel

I'm hoping someone can help me with my fears. It's my first time staying off site and I'm nervous.

I have read a bunch of negative reviews about check in, rooms not being available until after 6-7pm, the resort not having enough rooms for the night, etc. Our first full day there (a Saturday) is my dad's birthday and after driving all that way, the last thing we want is to not being able to get into our room until dinner time. I came up with an idea to book it for an extra night than we actually need starting on Friday, so we could actually have a room on Saturday morning. Instead of staying overnight on the drive we could just drive straight through, crash as soon as we get there and be able to have the room the whole day. What if when we check in late for Friday early Saturday they have given our room away and we have no where to stay? I am seriously worried about that... We've always stayed on Disney property and booked through them so I never had to worry if we had a room to sleep in or not.


----------



## DCTooTall

dtr_angel said:


> We have decided we are definitely going in July and are staying at WBC! I got the best quote through Farrell, and VS offered to price match it. We invited my parents and decided on a 3 bedroom deluxe since we got such a great quote. We don't need a 3 bedroom, we would all fit fine in a 2 bedroom but with the 3 bedroom nobody has to sleep on the sleeper sofa. I'm wondering how far in advance we need to book? Since we don't "need" the 3br and could do with a 2br, is it better to wait and get a better deal on ebay? The price we got was $189/night. Can we do better if we wait?



 You could book now...  or within the next couple months.  I'd say no later than the end of September if you want a 3bdrm.

  If you want to wait to try and get one of those great Ebay deals,   You are going to end up in a 2bdrm...assuming you can even find a great ebay deal.   Since July is the middle of the summer,  the rental market will be a bit busier from the summer crowds.  It's also mid-year so you aren't as likely to find owners trying to just get some return on points that are about the expire.     Only you can really say if the chance at maybe potentially finding a great deal on a 2bdrm last minute is worth the chance of not having a room or having everyone crammed into that 2bdrm unit.




RvingDude said:


> Curious if anyone knows what Towers have been recently refurbished and what Towers are on the schedule and when?



Towers 1, 2, and 3 were refurbed last year.

Towers 4, 5, and 6 are the newer towers and haven't yet hit the age when they are due for a refurb  (Tower 6 is only about 2-3 years old).   The couches however in the Deluxe units in these towers were replaced last year after the original couches were starting to show much more wear and tear than they should've.

  I honestly am not sure if the refurb schedule for the remaining towers has been decided upon yet.




dtr_angel said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me with my fears. It's my first time staying off site and I'm nervous.
> 
> I have read a bunch of negative reviews about check in, rooms not being available until after 6-7pm, the resort not having enough rooms for the night, etc. Our first full day there (a Saturday) is my dad's birthday and after driving all that way, the last thing we want is to not being able to get into our room until dinner time. I came up with an idea to book it for an extra night than we actually need starting on Friday, so we could actually have a room on Saturday morning. Instead of staying overnight on the drive we could just drive straight through, crash as soon as we get there and be able to have the room the whole day. What if when we check in late for Friday early Saturday they have given our room away and we have no where to stay? I am seriously worried about that... We've always stayed on Disney property and booked through them so I never had to worry if we had a room to sleep in or not.



   In General,  it helps to keep in mind the location of the reviews you read.   Some places,  such as Tripadvisor,   tend to have a lot more negative reviews due to the type of guests who use the site (renters... who may also not be aware of the difference between a timeshare resort and a hotel),  as well as the simple tendency for people to be much more likely to post negative information and experiences than to share the positive experiences and information.   (The no rooms thing I honestly have to say I haven't heard about/seen anything that 

that being said... There are occasionally glitches which can result in less-then-spectacular situations. I honestly though can't say I've ever heard of a verifiable "no rooms available" situation if the owner has a confirmed reservation.   (With renters, I have no way to tell if the owner screwed up for example, possibly with an attempt to cancel/rebook for a discount.)   Although I have heard of a couple specific situations where I could see someone getting inconvenienced,   but those are the extremely rare, out of their control,  type exceptions to the rule, and not a standard issue.  (I've heard of a couple situations with small fires in a room,  or trashchute,   Which have ended up resulting in a floor or 2 of a tower being put out of circulation unexpectedly as they repair any fire, smoke, or water damage)

That being said,   if you are wanting to book for the day before your arrival so that your room should be ready when you arrive early the next day,  You shouldn't have any problems doing that.   Since this is a timeshare resort you won't end up with situations like a hotel when your room may be given up "at 6pm" to a walk-up.

 I believe the confirmations and information I've seen on some of my pre-arrival paperwork in the past has said that if you are going to be 24hrs late to please inform the resort so they know to expect you.    If you are worried,  you can always call the front desk and just let them know you'll be arriving early the next day.


----------



## Fundytrail

dtr_angel said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me with my fears. It's my first time staying off site and I'm nervous.
> 
> I have read a bunch of negative reviews about check in, rooms not being available until after 6-7pm, the resort not having enough rooms for the night, etc. Our first full day there (a Saturday) is my dad's birthday and after driving all that way, the last thing we want is to not being able to get into our room until dinner time. I came up with an idea to book it for an extra night than we actually need starting on Friday, so we could actually have a room on Saturday morning. Instead of staying overnight on the drive we could just drive straight through, crash as soon as we get there and be able to have the room the whole day. What if when we check in late for Friday early Saturday they have given our room away and we have no where to stay? I am seriously worried about that... We've always stayed on Disney property and booked through them so I never had to worry if we had a room to sleep in or not.



Personally I would not worry about a *few* bad reviews, look at the big picture and what the majority have to say.

I travelled for my work and one of my favourite hotels that I stayed at for a week at a time every 5 or 6 weeks has a number of bad reports on Tripadvisor, but not once in the 5 years I used the hotel could I find fault with the hotel. 

We have only stayed at WBC once but are returning for our second time in 2014, why, because we loved the resort.


----------



## joedplumber

Do people actually book WBC through places like expedia?  The prices are crazy!!!


----------



## aidansmom0406

joedplumber said:


> Do people actually book WBC through places like expedia?  The prices are crazy!!!



I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## dancin Disney style

joedplumber said:


> Do people actually book WBC through places like expedia?  The prices are crazy!!!



Not unless they want to pay $350/night.


----------



## Silock

dtr_angel said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me with my fears. It's my first time staying off site and I'm nervous.
> 
> I have read a bunch of negative reviews about check in, rooms not being available until after 6-7pm, the resort not having enough rooms for the night, etc. Our first full day there (a Saturday) is my dad's birthday and after driving all that way, the last thing we want is to not being able to get into our room until dinner time. I came up with an idea to book it for an extra night than we actually need starting on Friday, so we could actually have a room on Saturday morning. Instead of staying overnight on the drive we could just drive straight through, crash as soon as we get there and be able to have the room the whole day. What if when we check in late for Friday early Saturday they have given our room away and we have no where to stay? I am seriously worried about that... We've always stayed on Disney property and booked through them so I never had to worry if we had a room to sleep in or not.



The fact that WBC has three threads entitled "We love Bonnet Creek" with 100 pages each should tell you all you need to know.

It's a great place to stay.


----------



## Eaglefan9727

If there is smoking allowed on the balcony of the villas which some of the forum members have stated there is. Can someone tell me why on the VS website that it states that the resort is a non smoking resort? One of the reasons why my wife and I chose this resort was, Because I was told by a number of the people on this forum that smoking was allowed on the balconies....Thanks in advance.


----------



## Upatnoon

Eaglefan9727 said:


> If there is smoking allowed on the balcony of the villas which some of the forum members have stated there is. Can someone tell me why on the VS website that it states that the resort is a non smoking resort? One of the reasons why my wife and I chose this resort was, Because I was told by a number of the people on this forum that smoking was allowed on the balconies....Thanks in advance.


Smoking is allowed on the balconies. There are ashtrays available.


----------



## Upatnoon

joedplumber said:


> Do people actually book WBC through places like expedia?  The prices are crazy!!!


It depends on your perspective. Someone gets a rack rate quote for a 2 bedroom at Saratoga Springs and sees it costs anywhere from $700 to $1,000 a night. So they book Bonnet Creek for $350 and think it's a bargain. That shopper may think they just saved $700 a night, while we think they overpaid by more than $200.


----------



## Eaglefan9727

Upatnoon said:


> Smoking is allowed on the balconies. There are ashtrays available.



OK, I guess I trust the fellow forum members on this board about the smoking policy......


----------



## ibob52

Eaglefan9727 said:


> OK, I guess I trust the fellow forum members on this board about the smoking policy......



*yes ... there was a ashtray on the balcony table ... WBC  May 2013 (May 2012 as well)

IIRC the non smoking refers to inside/suite.*


----------



## Kemorr

Upatnoon said:


> It depends on your perspective. Someone gets a rack rate quote for a 2 bedroom at Saratoga Springs and sees it costs anywhere from $700 to $1,000 a night. So they book Bonnet Creek for $350 and think it's a bargain. That shopper may think they just saved $700 a night, while we think they overpaid by more than $200.



I agree with this. I am paying $312.50 per night for a 4 bedroom, through Vacation Strategies. I don't know if this is a "good" price or not, it is less than the expedia price per night for the 4 bedroom. However, I was happy with whatever price I got, because this was totally a last minute booking (I booked at about 50 days out) and I was just happy to get a 4 bedroom suite that close to arrival. Previous to booking WBC, I was booked in a 2 bedroom at Bay Lake Tower paying $1000 night, so for a last minute reservation for twice the space, $312.50 sounded like an absolute bargain!


----------



## eangel12

I think this has been addressed but how bad is the cigarette smoke on the balcony? I am super allergic--throat swells etc. I don't foresee us spending copious amounts of time out there but will if the kids are sleeping!

I remember reading that the way the suites are situated makes it a non-issue...is that accurate?!


----------



## DCTooTall

Eaglefan9727 said:


> If there is smoking allowed on the balcony of the villas which some of the forum members have stated there is. Can someone tell me why on the VS website that it states that the resort is a non smoking resort? One of the reasons why my wife and I chose this resort was, Because I was told by a number of the people on this forum that smoking was allowed on the balconies....Thanks in advance.



  Yes,  You can smoke on the Balcony.      The Balcony's can be considered a "DSA" at the resort.



eangel12 said:


> I think this has been addressed but how bad is the cigarette smoke on the balcony? I am super allergic--throat swells etc. I don't foresee us spending copious amounts of time out there but will if the kids are sleeping!
> 
> I remember reading that the way the suites are situated makes it a non-issue...is that accurate?!



 Personally I don't think it's going to be that big an issue for you.    This isn't like a regular hotel or a cruise ship where the balconies are all next to each other with only a partition or railing between each one.  You can actually see the pictures of the resort buildings and where the balconies are located (and the space between them).

Generally...   You will have the space for at least 2 bedrooms between your balcony and your neighbor's balcony.  (Your master bedroom and their master bedroom...  etc).  The space between you and your neighbor would make it extremely unlikely you will get any smoke from someone next to you.   You MAY however get a wiff from a room directly below you since the roof of a balcony/patio is the floor of the balcony for the room above you.   A single smoker however likely won't be noticed because of the height between the floors and the solid construction of the balconies (it's not a wood-slat type floor where you might have some smoke come up from between the slats).    As a result,  the smoke will likely dissipate a bit,  and also be directed via wind and the building out away from the balcony stack.

honestly,   I'm thinking the only way the smoke might be noticed on you balcony is if someone nearby is having a smoking party with a MASSIVE amount of smoke being generated in a small space,  and the wind is JUST right to carry it in a cloud form to your balcony.    the odds however make this unlikely to happen though.


----------



## Upatnoon

DCTooTall said:


> Yes,  You can smoke on the Balcony.      The Balcony's can be considered a "DSA" at the resort.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I don't think it's going to be that big an issue for you.    This isn't like a regular hotel or a cruise ship where the balconies are all next to each other with only a partition or railing between each one.  You can actually see the pictures of the resort buildings and where the balconies are located (and the space between them).
> 
> Generally...   You will have the space for at least 2 bedrooms between your balcony and your neighbor's balcony.  (Your master bedroom and their master bedroom...  etc).  The space between you and your neighbor would make it extremely unlikely you will get any smoke from someone next to you.   You MAY however get a wiff from a room directly below you since the roof of a balcony/patio is the floor of the balcony for the room above you.   A single smoker however likely won't be noticed because of the height between the floors and the solid construction of the balconies (it's not a wood-slat type floor where you might have some smoke come up from between the slats).    As a result,  the smoke will likely dissipate a bit,  and also be directed via wind and the building out away from the balcony stack.
> 
> honestly,   I'm thinking the only way the smoke might be noticed on you balcony is if someone nearby is having a smoking party with a MASSIVE amount of smoke being generated in a small space,  and the wind is JUST right to carry it in a cloud form to your balcony.    the odds however make this unlikely to happen though.


I agree with this completely. It is rare to even see someone hanging out on their balcony smoking. The rooms large, so they are much more spread out than your average regular hotel.


----------



## Eaglefan9727

While this question is not about Bonnet Creek itself. I was wondering if anyone knew of any of the Non Downtown Disney restaurants that are near the resort itself or within a 10 mile radius such as steak houses, BBQ joints, Mexican, and so forth. My wife and I are already planning on visiting Sizzler, Black Angus, Waffle House, Ihop, and Smokey Bones (Wherever they are in the Orlando area), But we would like to add a couple more good choices as we will be down there for 12 nights. Thanks in advance.

As for the smoking issue...I just wanted to make sure as I would be miserable if I had to walk out of the suite and to a specific area every time I wanted to smoke.


----------



## susanbobbitt

carlbarry said:


> 2. If you let them, they will keep you there for 3 hours.  If they tell you it will be, say, 90 minutes, you must keep the salesweasel to that.  Be aware that the snacks before the pitch doesn't count in the time.



What are the perks for attending these sessions?


----------



## aubriee

ggdean said:


> Check out celebration.  They have a few good places plus I just adore the town.   For steak try Texas de brazil.



There is also a Fogo de Chao down there that's similar to Texas de Brazil that's very good.

How far is Celebration from Bonnet Creek (directions?) and how big is it?  Would it be fairly easy to find the restaurants there?  I believe I've also read about a good family owned Cuban place there.  Anyone know the name and where it's located?


----------



## eangel12

susanbobbitt said:


> What are the perks for attending these sessions?



Usually a gift card! I've heard that the gift cards can go from $75-$150.


----------



## joedplumber

Can you request a crib or pack-n-play at WBC?


----------



## DisneyToddlers

Hi, Do people Decorate their front doors? If so, just wondering if the front doors of the condos are metal? If not, what are they made of?


----------



## Upatnoon

DisneyToddlers said:


> Hi, Do people Decorate their front doors? If so, just wondering if the front doors of the condos are metal? If not, what are they made of?


I've never seen anyone decorate their front doors. One thing to consider is that very few people will see your decorations. Unlike a hotel, there are far fewer rooms on each floor of the tower. When I stayed at a Disney value I must of walked past dozens of rooms each day. At Bonnet Creek, It is likely just a handful.


----------



## Upatnoon

joedplumber said:


> Can you request a crib or pack-n-play at WBC?


The have pack-n-plays and high chairs. Request them when you check in and they will be delivered to your room very quickly, in my experience. No charge..


----------



## CinderellaCastle

aubriee said:


> ...I believe I've also read about a good family owned Cuban place there.  Anyone know the name and where it's located?



Columbia Restaurant. Check their website.  Celebration is small any residents get around using golf carts and other small electric vehicles), about 15 minutes from BC.

And make sure to order a mojito!


----------



## aubriee

DisneyToddlers said:


> Hi, Do people Decorate their front doors? If so, just wondering if the front doors of the condos are metal? If not, what are they made of?



We didn't see any decorations when we were there and we were the next to the last door on that hall.  That doesn't mean anything though, as we never entered any other halls.



CinderellaCastle said:


> Columbia Restaurant. Check their website.  Celebration is small any residents get around using golf carts and other small electric vehicles), about 15 minutes from BC.
> 
> And make sure to order a mojito!



Thanks!  Sounds good!  Just about a month from now!


----------



## WendyZQ

Got my kids school calendar today and of course our school board made last minute changes, including moving mandatory standardized testing to the week we had booked for WBC (3/18-25). I have a call in to VS, but wondering: 

1. Has anyone been able to switch weeks with VS? Was it hard to do?

2. What's the Disney scene like in late February? Now looking at 2/25-3/4. Any chance we could still swim? And crowds? 

Fingers crossed that this works (and so glad I didn't book flights yet!). Bonus: We'll be there a whole month earlier!


----------



## skateshome

WendyZQ said:


> Got my kids school calendar today and of course our school board made last minute changes, including moving mandatory standardized testing to the week we had booked for WBC (3/18-25). I have a call in to VS, but wondering:
> 
> 1. Has anyone been able to switch weeks with VS? Was it hard to do?
> 
> 2. What's the Disney scene like in late February? Now looking at 2/25-3/4. Any chance we could still swim? And crowds?
> 
> Fingers crossed that this works (and so glad I didn't book flights yet!). Bonus: We'll be there a whole month earlier!



I had no problems at all changing dates with VS.  Hopefully your experience will be the same.  

I've heard February is an ideal time to go.  Check outs a crowd calendar for specifics.


----------



## eeyoresnr

I just put a deposit with VS for Dec...the email confirmation came right away but my email said this below the sender info "



" Be careful! This sender failed our fraud detection checks."

has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## ibob52

eeyoresnr said:


> I just put a deposit with VS for Dec...the email confirmation came right away but my email said this below the sender info "
> 
> 
> 
> " Be careful! This sender failed our fraud detection checks."
> 
> has anyone else had this happen?



*No I did not have any such email alert.
 Possibly a function of your email/security settings or Internet Security System.

My transaction with VS (May 2013) went well without any unwanted incidents. *


----------



## aubriee

eeyoresnr said:


> I just put a deposit with VS for Dec...the email confirmation came right away but my email said this below the sender info "
> " Be careful! This sender failed our fraud detection checks."
> 
> has anyone else had this happen?





ibob52 said:


> *No I did not have any such email alert.
> Possibly a function of your email/security settings or Internet Security System.
> 
> My transaction with VS (May 2013) went well without any unwanted incidents. *




We also used Vacation Strategies for our May 2013 trip and did not have any unwanted incidents.  I am using Shelby Resorts for my Sept trip and Aaron Washburn for our Dec trip, but only because their quotes beat Vacation Strategy.  Otherwise, we'd be using Vacation Strategy again.  They've always received good reviews here on the DIS.


----------



## suemom2kay

eeyoresnr said:
			
		

> I just put a deposit with VS for Dec...the email confirmation came right away but my email said this below the sender info "
> 
> " Be careful! This sender failed our fraud detection checks."
> 
> has anyone else had this happen?



Most likely your mail security software it is phishing or spam.   That us a warning designed for when you don't know the sender.   You know the sender so your good to go.


----------



## badiggio

eeyoresnr said:


> I just put a deposit with VS for Dec...the email confirmation came right away but my email said this below the sender info "
> 
> 
> 
> " Be careful! This sender failed our fraud detection checks."
> 
> has anyone else had this happen?



Yes,mine says{said} the same thing.It's just the security settings,I'm sure.I've dealt with VS many times and never a problem.We're off to WBC next thursday.


----------



## johnus43

Has anybody used vacation-times.org for Bonnett Creek reservations? I know there are other places to go thru but I have called them and they don't have available what I need. They have an A- rating but I can't find much other information.


----------



## eangel12

So, we were set on booking Bonnet Creek and then I started reading about the new Magic Bands. We are traveling next August and are deeply concerned that not staying on property will put us at a disadvantage. 

Normally I would make plans but not super plan. With a 4 and 2 year old in August heat, planning is a must and fast pass is a must. 

I am not debating paying the extra $$ and staying on site.

Any thoughts?! From what I understand, on site guest can get fast passes 60 days in advance of their trip!


----------



## DCTooTall

eeyoresnr said:


> I just put a deposit with VS for Dec...the email confirmation came right away but my email said this below the sender info "
> 
> 
> 
> " Be careful! This sender failed our fraud detection checks."
> 
> has anyone else had this happen?



I wouldn't worry too much about it.  Because of the way email works,  and the core design of the system predates any sort of mail security concerns,  the popular mail security/anti fraud systems in use can very easily flag something by accident that is perfectly legit.

A couple of the more common methods of "verification" used by these programs would be to verify that the origin IP of the email belongs to a SMTP server or IP address owned by the sending domain.   This is at it's core,  a system that is subject to a lot of false alarms.   to own the IP,   the reverse DNS lookup for the IP must be configured for the IP.  It also means that they must have a static IP.  For companies the size of most vacation rental brokers,  It's highly unlikely they will have static IP's on dedicated hosting servers and mail servers. They are more likely utilizing shared hosting resources at a major web hosting company (such as Godaddy).

Many residential or small business ISP's as part of their efforts to prevent spam will block port 25,  which is the port used to send emails.   This means that you cannot connect to any outgoing mail server except the ones provided by your ISP.    Since the outgoing mail servers act very much like just a mail drop slot and can be labeled as originating from any Domain/email address,  This can cause the fraud detection programs to trigger because they see the return address in the Sender field as being one domain,    but the mail server belonging to another.    (In traditional mail terms.....   It's like you write a letter to send to your friend,  and have your return address on the envelope....  but instead of putting it in your mailbox for the mailman to pick up,   you drop it in the outgoing mail slot at your office.   It's still from you,  and still gets where you are sending it,   but you just got it to the postal system thru a location that was more convenient to your physical location at the time).


 Ultimately,   Those fraud detection systems are going to be much more effective in general in verifying email appearing to be from a major company which would need/have a large online infrastructure.  For smaller operations or companies which have no need,  or the resources devoted to a full scale online presence,   it's nearly impossible for those protection programs to be 100% accurate.



eangel12 said:


> So, we were set on booking Bonnet Creek and then I started reading about the new Magic Bands. We are traveling next August and are deeply concerned that not staying on property will put us at a disadvantage.
> 
> Normally I would make plans but not super plan. With a 4 and 2 year old in August heat, planning is a must and fast pass is a must.
> 
> I am not debating paying the extra $$ and staying on site.
> 
> Any thoughts?! From what I understand, on site guest can get fast passes 60 days in advance of their trip!



  I haven't been up to date on the whole fastpass+ and magicband deals,   But my understanding is that the ability to reserve fastpasses 60 days in advance isn't a perk of being onsite,   but one that comes from having your tickets.     If you purchase your tickets in advance and have them in hand you would still be able to make the fastpass reservations at the 60 day window.


----------



## eangel12

DCTooTall said:


> I haven't been up to date on the whole fastpass+ and magicband deals,   But my understanding is that the ability to reserve fastpasses 60 days in advance isn't a perk of being onsite,   but one that comes from having your tickets.     If you purchase your tickets in advance and have them in hand you would still be able to make the fastpass reservations at the 60 day window.



We will be AP holders by that point on our trip but my mother in law would not be--although we will be ordering her ticket from undercover tourist in advance. Back to researching!!!


----------



## leahkay

We are planning our first Disney trip for June.  This will not only be the first trip for my 3 kids (8, 6, 3) but also a first trip for the hubby and myself as well.  We are staying at WBC using my in law's Wyndham points (FREE!!) for 7 nights in a 2 BR Presidential.  We were interested in trying to add on 2 more nights.  I hate to ask the inlaws to add an entire second week to our stay just for those 2 nights since it is my understanding that Wyndham owners can only book full weeks at a time, SO we are looking at booking the last 2 nights ourselves.  

Questions:
Has anyone booked this way?  Would we have to change rooms for the last 2 nights?  I'm not opposed to it but would (obviously) rather stay put in the same room!

How is the best way to go about making this reservation?  I've requested a quote through Vacation Strategies and I've looked on ebay but everything there seems to be for specific dates (and high).

TIA!


----------



## DCTooTall

leahkay said:


> We are planning our first Disney trip for June.  This will not only be the first trip for my 3 kids (8, 6, 3) but also a first trip for the hubby and myself as well.  We are staying at WBC using my in law's Wyndham points (FREE!!) for 7 nights in a 2 BR Presidential.  We were interested in trying to add on 2 more nights.  I hate to ask the inlaws to add an entire second week to our stay just for those 2 nights since it is my understanding that Wyndham owners can only book full weeks at a time, SO we are looking at booking the last 2 nights ourselves.
> 
> Questions:
> Has anyone booked this way?  Would we have to change rooms for the last 2 nights?  I'm not opposed to it but would (obviously) rather stay put in the same room!
> 
> How is the best way to go about making this reservation?  I've requested a quote through Vacation Strategies and I've looked on ebay but everything there seems to be for specific dates (and high).
> 
> TIA!



Wyndham owners can make reservations for periods of shorter than a full week,  so your in-laws COULD attempt to make the shorter reservation for you to extend your trip, assuming you want to ask and they have the available points.


Outside of that,   you can always try and look around and ask.  Presidential units are going to be more expensive than deluxe units,  so that's something to keep in mind.     With the Ebay reservations,   You can always talk to some of the people you see posting reservations for bid and ask if they would be willing to do the shorter reservation for you and how much it would cost.    

As for needing to switch rooms....   as long as you have 2 back-to-back reservations in your name (via the Guest certificate) for the same size and classification of room,   the resort will often try to manage the inventory so that your don't have to move.  It's cheaper for them since they don't need to completely turn over the room,  and easier for you.     That being said,   there is no guarantee that with multiple reservations that they will be able to keep you in the room the entire stay.


----------



## teelee

leahkay said:


> We are planning our first Disney trip for June.  This will not only be the first trip for my 3 kids (8, 6, 3) but also a first trip for the hubby and myself as well.  We are staying at WBC using my in law's Wyndham points (FREE!!) for 7 nights in a 2 BR Presidential.  We were interested in trying to add on 2 more nights.  I hate to ask the inlaws to add an entire second week to our stay just for those 2 nights since it is my understanding that Wyndham owners can only book full weeks at a time, SO we are looking at booking the last 2 nights ourselves.
> 
> Questions:
> Has anyone booked this way?  Would we have to change rooms for the last 2 nights?  I'm not opposed to it but would (obviously) rather stay put in the same room!
> 
> How is the best way to go about making this reservation?  I've requested a quote through Vacation Strategies and I've looked on ebay but everything there seems to be for specific dates (and high).
> 
> TIA!



Owners can reserve a max of 7 nights in one reservation, so a 9-night stay would require a separate 2 night reservation. If the two nights are any combination that includes a Fri *OR* Sat, the points for a 2BR Deluxe would be fewer than for seven nights in the Presidential. If those two nights are Fri *AND* Sat, there would be just a small increase in points. That could be a possible option to discuss with in-laws, if Deluxe is acceptable rather than Presidential.  It would require the two separate reservations and additional housekeeping credits. Depending on their ownership, there could possibly be a fee for the additional reservation and/or a fee to change the existing reservation.


----------



## leahkay

That all makes sense.  Thanks!


----------



## bz8bls

We stayed for nine nights.  We are DVC owners who had ran out of points, but trip was last minute (I found some non-expiring Disney Park tickets while cleaning my closet)

I like the size of BC compared to DVC, however, we did miss staying on property to meet our transportation needs; also, it was a challenge to find parking spaces when returning from the parks.  Some evenings we did not stay out past 8 p.m. due to the hassle of finding parking spaces upon our return.  It seems the parking lot can't handle bigger crowds.

The grounds are lovely, guest service was great and we did not get hassled to attend a timeshare presentation.

Other than the parking situation, we would stay here again if we find we are short on points for DVC.


----------



## g8torphan

Have a quote for May of 14, price seems good, about $135/night total for a 2BR.
Would it be worth it to wait until inside 60 days, or just book it?
If I wait, how low could it go?

Any reviews of the mini golf course?

What are the height requirements for the slides?

Any height restrictions on the lazy rivers?

Is there a day the resort seems busier than others?
We were thinking of hanging at the resort on a Sat rather than going to the parks since they are usually so busy on Sat.


----------



## carlbarry

g8torphan said:


> Any reviews of the mini golf course?
> 
> What are the height requirements for the slides?
> 
> Any height restrictions on the lazy rivers?
> 
> Is there a day the resort seems busier than others?
> We were thinking of hanging at the resort on a Sat rather than going to the parks since they are usually so busy on Sat.



1. The mini golf is fun.  It is a small course, like at other Wyndham resorts.  Don't expect volcanoes, waterfalls, etc.
2. I believe there is a height restriction for the water slides, but I don't know what is because I make it LOL.
3. No height restrictions for the lazy rivers.
4. I was there on a Saturday in early December of 2011.  It was not busy or over crowded.


----------



## DCTooTall

g8torphan said:


> Have a quote for May of 14, price seems good, about $135/night total for a 2BR.
> Would it be worth it to wait until inside 60 days, or just book it?
> If I wait, how low could it go?
> 
> Any reviews of the mini golf course?
> 
> What are the height requirements for the slides?
> 
> Any height restrictions on the lazy rivers?
> 
> Is there a day the resort seems busier than others?
> We were thinking of hanging at the resort on a Sat rather than going to the parks since they are usually so busy on Sat.



Can't really speak on pricing since I own and don't rent

1. The mini Golf course looks like fun.  It's a basic "flat" course that doesn't have much in the way of fancy obstacles.  If you are looking for the fancy theming, structures, and obstacles there are plenty of other options in the surrounding tourist areas.

2. Can't say for certain,  but I want to say it's in the 40" range for the slides.   I don't recall exactly since I meet the requirements and haven't had to pay much attention to them.   The slide at Tower 3 I believe has the lower height requirement,  but it does drop you into the deep end of the pool,  so you need to be a good swimmer to use it.

3.  no height requirement for the lazy rivers.   We actually took our 3mo old around the lazy river late one night last year.

4.  Can't really speak to a day at the resort busier than others.   It really can vary on the time of year, crowds, weather, and the makeup of the guests staying there.   Generally your high turnover days for checkin/checkouts are going to be Saturday and Sunday,  so you may be likely to see less people using the pools during the morning and afternoon as people are leaving or arriving at the resort.


----------



## g8torphan

Thanks everyone! 

Pretty sure we're going to book WBC, but I'm sure I'll have more ?'s as we get closer.


----------



## angell52

Has anyone used Laru resorts? I have a quote from Larry Walburg for our July 2014 trip and want to make sure there won't be any problems with my rental.

Thank you


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

Does WBC have a business center with printer capabilities? When we were there last fall I did need one so I don't know. I need to print shipping labels for small parts. If they don't, is anyone aware of a internet café or similar nearby?


----------



## ibob52

SYLVESTER7577 said:


> Does WBC have a business center with printer capabilities? When we were there last fall I did need one so I don't know. I need to print shipping labels for small parts. If they don't, is anyone aware of a internet café or similar nearby?



*WBC ... Business Center has four Desktop Computers and a Printer.*


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

ibob52 said:


> *WBC ... Business Center has four Desktop Computers and a Printer.*


Thanks ibob52 for the info!


----------



## apennel

angell52 said:


> Has anyone used Laru resorts? I have a quote from Larry Walburg for our July 2014 trip and want to make sure there won't be any problems with my rental.
> 
> Thank you



Yes!  I used them for our June 2013 trip with no problems.  Everything went smoothly and they were quick to respond to my questions.  I would recommend them.  You can look them up on Facebook, they have a page there.

Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## angell52

Thanks so much for your reply. I'm a little paranoid when it comes to booking things online.  Especially when that kind of money is involved!


----------



## dis2cruise

If I just booked ( air) for a disney trip at the last minute in September where's the best place to book at Bcwe are staying 4 nights.


----------



## eeyoresnr

has anyone here canceled a reservation with VS? I called to cancel and they told me to send an email...is this the norm? our trip is over 3 months away but I'm just curious if this is how everyone cancels? TIA


----------



## Binney

I'd look for more quotes, I'm booked for may of 14 for less than a $100 a night.




g8torphan said:


> Have a quote for May of 14, price seems good, about $135/night total for a 2BR.
> Would it be worth it to wait until inside 60 days, or just book it?
> If I wait, how low could it go?
> 
> Any reviews of the mini golf course?
> 
> What are the height requirements for the slides?
> 
> Any height restrictions on the lazy rivers?
> 
> Is there a day the resort seems busier than others?
> We were thinking of hanging at the resort on a Sat rather than going to the parks since they are usually so busy on Sat.


----------



## WendyZQ

eeyoresnr said:


> has anyone here canceled a reservation with VS? I called to cancel and they told me to send an email...is this the norm? our trip is over 3 months away but I'm just curious if this is how everyone cancels? TIA



If you just called it's possible you caught someone on their cell after hours. Happened to me last week. Called in the evening to change dates and got the owner on his cell. Was asked to send an email. They responded promptly in the morning, and even sent me a new receipt/confirmation with updated dates. Good luck!


----------



## eeyoresnr

WendyZQ said:


> If you just called it's possible you caught someone on their cell after hours. Happened to me last week. Called in the evening to change dates and got the owner on his cell. Was asked to send an email. They responded promptly in the morning, and even sent me a new receipt/confirmation with updated dates. Good luck!



thanks for the input.. I feel better now... I actually got a call and the guy told me office hours are 9-5 so I could call tomorrow if I don't get an email confirmation


----------



## ibob52

Binney said:


> I'd look for more quotes, I'm booked for may of 14 for less than a $100 a night.



*Possible ... early May is a lower season than mid to late May (Memorial Day)

Our per Night Rate ... May 2013 (4/28 - 5/6) was lower than May 2012 (5/21 - 5/30) *


----------



## aubriee

dis2cruise said:


> If I just booked ( air) for a disney trip at the last minute in September where's the best place to book at Bcwe are staying 4 nights.



I don't know what may be available booking this late, but try Vacation Strategy, Vacation Upgrades, Farrell's Vacations, Shelby Resorts, or Aaron Washburn.  The last two are listers on myvacationnetworkcom.  We used Vacation Strategy this past May and are using Shelby Resorts for my Sept trip, and then Aaron Washburn for our Dec trip.  We got quotes from all of them and just went with the cheapest for each trip, as they all get very good reviews.  Other people have found good deals though renters on ebay.

For a one bedroom we paid $89.60/night this past May through Vacation Strategy, for my Sept trip I am paying $74.37/night through Shelby Resorts and for our Dec trip we are paying just $60.00/night through Aaron Washburn (he also offered us a two bedroom for just $70.00 per night).


----------



## dis2cruise

aubriee said:


> I don't know what may be available booking this late, but try Vacation Strategy, Vacation Upgrades, Farrell's Vacations, Shelby Resorts, or Aaron Washburn.  The last two are listers on myvacationnetworkcom.  We used Vacation Strategy this past May and are using Shelby Resorts for my Sept trip, and then Aaron Washburn for our Dec trip.  We got quotes from all of them and just went with the cheapest for each trip, as they all get very good reviews.  Other people have found good deals though renters on ebay.
> 
> For a one bedroom we paid $89.60/night this past May through Vacation Strategy, for my Sept trip I am paying $74.37/night through Shelby Resorts and for our Dec trip we are paying just $60.00/night through Aaron Washburn (he also offered us a two bedroom for just $70.00 per night).



thanks for all your help!  i couldnt find Aaron Washburn web address can you please share it or pm me thanks so much!!


----------



## dis2cruise

Is there any restaurants on property?


----------



## DCTooTall

dis2cruise said:


> If I just booked ( air) for a disney trip at the last minute in September where's the best place to book at Bcwe are staying 4 nights.



 At this late a date I'd say check with the major renters who can tell you if anything is available.  You might also want to check Ebay in case anyone is attempting to sell a reservation that covers your dates.  you may need to contact the seller though if it's not exactly your dates to see if they would be willing to work with you.



dis2cruise said:


> Is there any restaurants on property?



  there are a few pool bars,   an onsite pizza delivery (or you can always eat it at the pool bar it's located at),   and a couple restaurants located at the Wyndham Grande Hotel which is located between 2 of the timeshare towers.


----------



## aubriee

dis2cruise said:


> thanks for all your help!  i couldnt find Aaron Washburn web address can you please share it or pm me thanks so much!!



Sure!  He lists on myresortnetwork.com (as does Shelby Resorts).  He should be the first one on this list:
http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Condo-Rentals/Lake-Buena-Vista/Florida/Wyndham-Bonnet-Creek-Resort/

You can also contact them here:  http://www.washburntimeshare.com/


----------



## Protaras76

Anyone know if you can arrange airport transfers from sanford though WBC??


----------



## cruisinpan567

We are here now. First time here and we think it is very nice. Tower 2 6th floor. Having a great time!


----------



## DCTooTall

Protaras76 said:


> Anyone know if you can arrange airport transfers from sanford though WBC??



The resort doesn't offer any sort of airport transportation,  even if you are flying into MCO.   You would need to arrange your own airport transportation,  be it a rental car,  shared shuttle,  taxi, or towncar.


Personally I prefer rental cars since the cost difference isn't much and I prefer having a vehicle available while on vacation


----------



## dis2cruise

What if you need extra washing machine detergent or body soap can we get more or should I pack some?


----------



## eangel12

dis2cruise said:


> What if you need extra washing machine detergent or body soap can we get more or should I pack some?



Pack it!!


----------



## Mouse13

Im a senior contributor for TripAdvisor and have been regularly reading the reviews for Wyndham Bonnet Creek on their website for almost a year. Lately, sprinkled among the more positive reviews,  there have been several comments about roaches, bugs, and rooms that arent very clean. My family and I will be staying there in October for the first time and I really want it to be a clean and magical experience. Have any DisBoarders have experienced the less than ideal conditions like those mentioned on TripAdvisor?


----------



## flyjoanne

We will be going in October as well and have the same concerns/ questions.


----------



## Upatnoon

Mouse13 said:


> Im a senior contributor for TripAdvisor and have been regularly reading the reviews for Wyndham Bonnet Creek on their website for almost a year. Lately, sprinkled among the more positive reviews,  there have been several comments about roaches, bugs, and rooms that arent very clean. My family and I will be staying there in October for the first time and I really want it to be a clean and magical experience. Have any DisBoarders have experienced the less than ideal conditions like those mentioned on TripAdvisor?


I have not noticed any big problems and we have stayed there about 20 times. If you read the reports on here, they are pretty much all positive. Usually the negative comments are more in the more emotional "we miss staying on property," "we miss Disney magic" realm. 

We have had people asking the same question as you as those negative reviews on tripadvisor have been around for a while. Some people speculate the negative reviews  are because people think they are getting a full-service hotel and not a timeshare. Some speculate the resort is getting hit with fake reviews from the other timeshares in Orlando.


----------



## Kemorr

Upatnoon said:


> I have not noticed any big problems and we have stayed there about 20 times. If you read the reports on here, they are pretty much all positive. Usually the negative comments are more in the more emotional "we miss staying on property," "we miss Disney magic" realm.
> 
> We have had people asking the same question as you as those negative reviews on tripadvisor have been around for a while. Some people speculate the negative reviews  are because people think they are getting a full-service hotel and not a timeshare. Some speculate the resort is getting hit with fake reviews from the other timeshares in Orlando.



I don't know, one of the recent bad reviews was accompanied by some pretty bad looking photos, scratched and beat up furniture, blinds broken and missing and a nasty hair attached to a salt shaker. This was a review of a 4 bed presidential, so that worried me as that is what I have in Oct. I guess the hair could have been "planted" but it is hard to see how the rest could be faked. They also complained about the view (which doesn't bother me) and roaches and fleas in the room which does bother me!

Edited to add that this review was posted last week.


----------



## party-of-five

Mouse13 and flyjoanne please post a review here when you return.   I have been looking into WBC for our trip next year, but have been getting concerned with reading these bad reviews.  Especially the ones regarding cleanliness and bugs.  

I agree with the pp.   it's difficult to validate the authenticity of some reviews.   And I have seen very few negative reviews here on the Dis. 

Thanks.


----------



## oscarkat

Because we all love to see pricing:
I booked two weeks ago through Vacation Strategy for 13 nights (Sept 29 - Oct 12) for $1510.


----------



## cruisinpan567

eangel12 said:
			
		

> Pack it!!



The rooms come with enough laundry detergent for 4 loads of wash. Bring soap but should be enough for a week. There is dish soap, two rolls of toilet paper, a couple bags of coffee and filters. I will post more later this week. We are here now. The place is very nice


----------



## Mouse13

Upatnoon said:


> I have not noticed any big problems and we have stayed there about 20 times. If you read the reports on here, they are pretty much all positive. Usually the negative comments are more in the more emotional "we miss staying on property," "we miss Disney magic" realm.
> 
> We have had people asking the same question as you as those negative reviews on tripadvisor have been around for a while. Some people speculate the negative reviews  are because people think they are getting a full-service hotel and not a timeshare. Some speculate the resort is getting hit with fake reviews from the other timeshares in Orlando.



Thanks for sharing your experiences and thoughts. I'm thinking the fake review theory might have some credence. If I knew the names of some other timeshare properties in the area, I would look them up to see if they have similar reviews on Trip Advisor.


----------



## cruisinpan567

Mouse13 said:
			
		

> I&#146;m a senior contributor for TripAdvisor and have been regularly reading the reviews for Wyndham Bonnet Creek on their website for almost a year. Lately, sprinkled among the more positive reviews,  there have been several comments about roaches, bugs, and rooms that aren&#146;t very clean. My family and I will be staying there in October for the first time and I really want it to be a clean and magical experience. Have any DisBoarders have experienced the less than ideal conditions like those mentioned on TripAdvisor?



We are here now. Our first time we love it. Tower 2 just redone. Everything has been nice so far.


----------



## flyjoanne

party-of-five said:


> Mouse13 and flyjoanne please post a review here when you return.   I have been looking into WBC for our trip next year, but have been getting concerned with reading these bad reviews.  Especially the ones regarding cleanliness and bugs.
> 
> I agree with the pp.   it's difficult to validate the authenticity of some reviews.   And I have seen very few negative reviews here on the Dis.
> 
> Thanks.



I will post a detailed review!


----------



## uksteveo

flyjoanne said:


> I will post a detailed review!



Always look forward to the reviews!


----------



## Mac4life30

I stayed there and Im goign to be the odd man out but I didnt like it!

Even though your in the middle of the magic it didnt feel like it. I was lucky enough to have an Epcot view but without it I wouldnt have even known where I was. 

I was told they charge for Disney transportation  (not sure if its true).

Parking was a nightmare

The mini water park was packed even at 11pm. 

Except for some amenities I rather stay at the All Stars.


----------



## carlbarry

Mouse13 said:


> Im a senior contributor for TripAdvisor and have been regularly reading the reviews for Wyndham Bonnet Creek on their website for almost a year. Lately, sprinkled among the more positive reviews,  there have been several comments about roaches, bugs, and rooms that arent very clean. My family and I will be staying there in October for the first time and I really want it to be a clean and magical experience. Have any DisBoarders have experienced the less than ideal conditions like those mentioned on TripAdvisor?



Great T-Shirt!


----------



## Silock

Mouse13 said:


> Im a senior contributor for TripAdvisor and have been regularly reading the reviews for Wyndham Bonnet Creek on their website for almost a year. Lately, sprinkled among the more positive reviews,  there have been several comments about roaches, bugs, and rooms that arent very clean. My family and I will be staying there in October for the first time and I really want it to be a clean and magical experience. Have any DisBoarders have experienced the less than ideal conditions like those mentioned on TripAdvisor?



We stay there at least once a year, and never have any problems whatsoever.  Now, we never go during a peak time, so we never have any crowding problems, but we've never experienced bugs/roaches/anything like that.  I've seen roaches at other Wyndham properties (New Orleans was particularly bad), but not Bonnet Creek.

Also, if there was scratched furniture, I didn't notice.  If I did, I doubt I would have cared, though, so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## cruisinpan567

Mac4life30 said:
			
		

> I stayed there and Im goign to be the odd man out but I didnt like it!
> 
> Even though your in the middle of the magic it didnt feel like it. I was lucky enough to have an Epcot view but without it I wouldnt have even known where I was.
> 
> I was told they charge for Disney transportation  (not sure if its true).
> 
> Parking was a nightmare
> 
> The mini water park was packed even at 11pm.
> 
> Except for some amenities I rather stay at the All Stars.



What time of year where you there. We are here now and none of that is here now. Parking is a breeze and the pool was empty last night from 9 to 10:30.


----------



## dis2cruise

cruisinpan567 said:


> The rooms come with enough laundry detergent for 4 loads of wash. Bring soap but should be enough for a week. There is dish soap, two rolls of toilet paper, a couple bags of coffee and filters. I will post more later this week. We are here now. The place is very nice



Thanks, enjoy the rest of your vacation!


----------



## sb682

Which Publix is closest/easiest to get to? And is there a Walgreens or liquor store near it?


----------



## cruisinpan567

sb682 said:
			
		

> Which Publix is closest/easiest to get to? And is there a Walgreens or liquor store near it?



Not sure about Publix  but wal-mart is about 10-15 away. Easy drive and they have beer and wine. Not sure about liquor. Hope this helps


----------



## DCTooTall

Mouse13 said:


> Thanks for sharing your experiences and thoughts. I'm thinking the fake review theory might have some credence. If I knew the names of some other timeshare properties in the area, I would look them up to see if they have similar reviews on Trip Advisor.



I'll be honest and say I'm not sure if other area timeshares would attract nearly the same numbers of "unsuspecting" guests.

Bonnet Creek,  because of it's location "inside the arches",  as well as the large number of commercial renters within the Wyndham system,   I believe has become much more popular with the general public than many other timeshares within the general Disney area.


----------



## dcibrando

Is it true you don't need a parking pass so you can bypass the timeshare/parking pass desk at checkin?

Does no one really look for these during entrance, etc.?


----------



## cruisinpan567

dcibrando said:
			
		

> Is it true you don't need a parking pass so you can bypass the timeshare/parking pass desk at checkin?
> 
> Does no one really look for these during entrance, etc.?



We did not receive a parking pass but did go to the desk. No one has checked us at the gate since the first day. No phone calls to the room either to try and get us to buy.


----------



## dcibrando

cruisinpan567 said:


> We did not receive a parking pass but did go to the desk. No one has checked us at the gate since the first day. No phone calls to the room either to try and get us to buy.



you did or did NOT go to the parking pass/timeshare desk?


----------



## EMHDad

Curious. I know it is not guaranteed, bit I was told we can request a certain spot. We are staying I'm Jan. What tower/room should I request? I would love I high Epcot view. I am thinking that would add to a "Disney" feel. Do you see the fireworks? Any thoughts.


----------



## carlbarry

EMHDad said:


> Curious. I know it is not guaranteed, bit I was told we can request a certain spot. We are staying I'm Jan. What tower/room should I request? I would love I high Epcot view. I am thinking that would add to a "Disney" feel. Do you see the fireworks? Any thoughts.



They are no longer taking requests.


----------



## EMHDad

What about requests to have two rooms close to each other?


----------



## cruisinpan567

dcibrando said:
			
		

> you did or did NOT go to the parking pass/timeshare desk?



We did go to the desk and politely said we were not interested. That was all we said, we did not receive parking pass


----------



## eangel12

EMHDad said:


> What about requests to have two rooms close to each other?



I asked about that when I talked to the various companies to book and was told it could be noted but not honored. Disney told me the same thing!!


----------



## Bellamouse

We needed rooms close to each other last year when we were there.   They went out of their way to get us close together.  I think like most places they want everyone to be happy and will make an effort, they can just never promise.


----------



## StuckInKS

Where can I get the best rate on a week in early-mid November?


----------



## aubriee

StuckInKS said:


> Where can I get the best rate on a week in early-mid November?



Depending on what inventory each renter has in stock, prices may vary widely.  For example I requested quotes from several different renters for both my upcoming Sept and Dec trips.  I am going with Shelby Resorts for my Sept trip, but Aaron Washburn for our Dec trip.  Shelby was cheaper for the Sept trip, but Aaron was cheaper for the Dec trip (even though I got quotes from both for both trips).

I'd get quotes from Vacation Strategy, Vacation Upgrades, Farrell Vacations, and then check on myresortnetwork.com and get quotes from some of their renters too.  Shelby Resorts and Aaron Washburn both list on myvacationnetwork.com.  You might also try ebay.  

We used Vacation Strategy for our trip this past May and I'd highly recommend them (the only reason I am not using them for my next two trips is Shelby Resorts and Aaron Washburn were both cheaper and also get excellent reviews).  I have a friend who was down there a week before we were this past May and she had a good experience with Shelby Resorts and is using them again next month.  You just have to check around and go with the best quote for your particular dates.


----------



## cruisinpan567

Just an update on transportation. The price is now $6 per person round trip. If you have a car on site I highly recommend driving it to and from the parks. The most you will drive is about a 12 min ride to AK. Easy in and easy out to most parks. The hardest park would be MK where you need to stop at TTPC to catch the monorail or boat to MK. Parking is $15 a day.


----------



## disneyfireman

aubriee said:


> I don't know what may be available booking this late, but try Vacation Strategy, Vacation Upgrades, Farrell's Vacations, Shelby Resorts, or Aaron Washburn.  The last two are listers on myvacationnetworkcom.  We used Vacation Strategy this past May and are using Shelby Resorts for my Sept trip, and then Aaron Washburn for our Dec trip.  We got quotes from all of them and just went with the cheapest for each trip, as they all get very good reviews.  Other people have found good deals though renters on ebay.
> 
> For a one bedroom we paid $89.60/night this past May through Vacation Strategy, for my Sept trip I am paying $74.37/night through Shelby Resorts and for our Dec trip we are paying just $60.00/night through Aaron Washburn (he also offered us a two bedroom for just $70.00 per night).



Try redweek.com. They have rentals as short as this week.


----------



## stormer

How easy is the shuttle to use?  How often does it run? Does it drop off and pick up lose to the entrance?

We usually stay in Disney with my mother (she is 70). We rent a car  She likes to use the buses to come and go because she can't do the park as long as we do. How easy would it be for her to sleep late and then take the shuttle to meet us or come with us in the morning and then take the shuttle back at lunch time?  We would love to try staying here next summer but it would have to be easy for her to use the transportation.


----------



## Stafford

I just got a great quote from Aaron Washburn, but he won't have the points to book until January 1st.  We are arriving May 30. He seems to think it will be fine to wait. What is everyone's opinion? It's $650 cheaper than the lowest quote thus far. Will there be availability you think?


----------



## susie2

hi, we are thinking of staying at WBC in dec next year we would be staying over christmas and new year and just wondered if there would be decorations up anywhere, thanks susie


----------



## ohionola

Is there a place on disboards for people to post bonnet creek rentals and where you can go to rent bonnet creek rentals? I see the DVC area but I didn't know if Bonnet creek was allowed in that area or not.


----------



## eangel12

ohionola said:


> Is there a place on disboards for people to post bonnet creek rentals and where you can go to rent bonnet creek rentals? I see the DVC area but I didn't know if Bonnet creek was allowed in that area or not.



No but if you look through this post--there are lots listed. Or are you talking about owners who want to rent directly on here to Disboard people?


----------



## erineab

Stafford said:


> I just got a great quote from Aaron Washburn, but he won't have the points to book until January 1st.  We are arriving May 30. He seems to think it will be fine to wait. What is everyone's opinion? It's $650 cheaper than the lowest quote thus far. Will there be availability you think?



Please keep in mind that Vacation Strategy will price match a quote, so if you would like to book now instead of waiting until January, that would be an option.


----------



## zilp

erineab said:
			
		

> Please keep in mind that Vacation Strategy will price match a quote, so if you would like to book now instead of waiting until January, that would be an option.



Good to know. We rented through VS for our next vacation. We booked with VS for they were the only renter with availability for a 3 br presidential for our dates, but some of the quotes we got from VS for deluxe rooms was higher than other renters.


----------



## Stafford

erineab said:


> Please keep in mind that Vacation Strategy will price match a quote, so if you would like to book now instead of waiting until January, that would be an option.



Thanks! I had no idea. Do I just forward the email?


----------



## erineab

Stafford said:


> Thanks! I had no idea. Do I just forward the email?



Yes..just forward the email and indicate that you are hoping they will price match (they offer a price match guarantee....it is written in the email you receive when you ask for a quote).


----------



## Anita123

Woo hoo, I just booked 11 nights at Bonnet Creek.  I'll be checking in at the end of October.

I booked through VS.  It was easy to get quotes and do the deposit.  

I had first book 7 nights and paid my deposit.  Then I decided to add 4 nights and called to see if I could add them.  I had to pay another deposit for the 4 nights, but that's fine with me.  

It'll be so nice to have a bed for everyone and a full kitchen.  We like to fix our our meals and pack lunches.


----------



## DCTooTall

stormer said:


> How easy is the shuttle to use?  How often does it run? Does it drop off and pick up lose to the entrance?
> 
> We usually stay in Disney with my mother (she is 70). We rent a car  She likes to use the buses to come and go because she can't do the park as long as we do. How easy would it be for her to sleep late and then take the shuttle to meet us or come with us in the morning and then take the shuttle back at lunch time?  We would love to try staying here next summer but it would have to be easy for her to use the transportation.



The Wyndham Bus stops are at the Offsite bus locations for each park.

For MK:   The Offsite buses drop off at the TTC.  She would then need to take the Ferry or Monorail to the park entrance.  (still potentially less walking than from a car since you could subtract the distance from the tram to the car,   even if the distance from the bus drop to the monorail/ferry could be about the same as from the tram to the monorail/ferry).

Epcot:   Offsite Buses drop off just past the onsite dropoff loops.  Not THAT far a walk...

Studios:   Just to the left past the onsite bus loops.   Honestly not far at all from the entrance.

Animal Kingdom:  Basically just past the parking lot tram dropoff in the little bus lot located there.   Onsite buses are to the right,  but offsite are to the left.



As for how easy it would be for her to do the buses,   It really could depend on what kind of mobility issues she has  or flexibility she needs.    The Bonnet Creek shuttles run on a fixed schedule.   If you miss a bus,  it could be an hour before the next one.....or longer in the middle of the afternoon since past schedules posted here show a trend of running regularly in the morning and evening,  but having a stretch in the afternoon when there aren't as many buses.        Mobility wise,   The shuttle is going to be a typical mass-transit style bus,   and with the bus stop locations both at the resort and at the parks,   could still require a bit of a hike on one or both ends of the journey.   Would she be walking?  ECV?   Does she have issues with traveling distances or steps? 





Stafford said:


> I just got a great quote from Aaron Washburn, but he won't have the points to book until January 1st.  We are arriving May 30. He seems to think it will be fine to wait. What is everyone's opinion? It's $650 cheaper than the lowest quote thus far. Will there be availability you think?



  Could work...  but personally for anything other than a 2bdrm deluxe unit,   I always advocate booking earlier if at all possible since you never know how long those other room types will last since there are fewer of them.  Your arrival date is also around the memorial day weekend,   so there is a chance that rooms could start to get booked once schools start and people get a better idea of school schedules this year,  or as the time gets closer.




ohionola said:


> Is there a place on disboards for people to post bonnet creek rentals and where you can go to rent bonnet creek rentals? I see the DVC area but I didn't know if Bonnet creek was allowed in that area or not.



No,  There is not any sort of rent/trade forum here on the DIS for non-DVC timeshare or vacation home properties.  There are however multiple reputable sites which do offer that type of service if you are interested in doing a direct-from-the-owner type transaction.    The TUG forums would be a good place for that,    as would the Wyndham Owners Group forums.   You also have sites like redweek.

There are also various larger commercial renters and brokers you could look to rent thru,   many of which have been mentioned in this thread and others here on the DIS.


----------



## TxRabbit

Hey Everyone...just back and wanting to share my thoughts for posterity. 

Since we just moved recently from Texas to Georgia, being within 7-8 hours of Disney was a perk we decided to exploit this year with multiple long weekend trips to use the last of some non-expiring tickets we bought several years ago. I was hoping to swing Labor Day weekend and saw a listing for a reservation on Craigslist. We stayed in a 2-bedroom on Saturday and Sunday nights this past Labor Day Weekend.

Background...we are timeshare weeks owners and have stayed in several different timeshares all over the continental US. We are enthusiastic Disney vacationers. We hope to hit all the different resorts at some point and have currently stayed at AKL, BC, WL, ASSp, and POR. This was our first trip to Bonnet Creek. I did call one week ahead to make sure that there was indeed a reservation in our name and that we wouldn't have any problems checking in.

We drove down and arrived at around 1 pm. We decided to give check in a try and were pleased to be able to check in to our room. We were in Tower 4 in Room 876, which faces the Parking Lot/Epcot. My SIL and her husband were joining DH, DS12, and myself.

We did visit the parking pass desk. I filled out the questionaire. I did not answer income. We are weeks owners, so we were given a slightly different spiel about how we could learn about how Wyndham may have changed since our last vacation. The way I deal with sales people is to let them talk and just stare and listen. I don't answer leading sentences that aren't questions and I keep my answers short and sweet. My favorite being a simple, straightforward, look in the eye, "No." It was a slightly uncomfortable 10-15 minutes where the lady talked a lot and I didn't interrupt (and felt slightly bad that I couldn't just cut her off...), but we got two parking passes for our group and moved on.

The room was in excellent condition. I was very pleased with the level of the kitchen appointments. The air conditioning was not on at arrival, but it quickly cooled off. I loved the ceiling fan in the living room and master bedrooms. It was slightly disappointing that there was not a ceiling fan in the second bedroom (we have lived with ceiling fans for years and rely on them a bit for comfort and sound both...but this was minor).

The info packet has a list of nearby grocery stores and pharmacies, etc. We decided to go to the Publix listed. It was 6 miles away and a very easy drive, mostly freeway driving, so about 5-10 minutes. The store is a more upscale Publix with a lovely wine area (and a blast chiller available!). Next door is a Publix liquor store that I assume carries hard alcohol. The beer selection was a little shy for microbrews but adequate enough. We did not go into the liquor store...there may have been more beer there, IDK.

We were only buying groceries for dinner that night and breakfast the following morning. And snacks. And beer and wine.

We just hung out the resort that day/night. It took a while for our relatives to arrive. We watched the US Open. We cooked and ate dinner in our room. We walked all around the grounds, taking the path around the lake. We rented a Redbox and watched a movie.

The grounds are beautiful. The lake atmosphere was like a block party on Saturday night. People were grilling, having parties. People were camped out with coolers and major grilling action. Most of the grills were in use. The pools were active but didn't look crowded. Some hot tubs were completely empty. 

We were able to see the fireworks...but IDK...it's never the same to me to see something like that in the distance? It was cool, but not a big thrill.

DH and I stayed in the master and slept on the king sized bed. DS sleep in the other bedroom. SIL and DH sleep on the pullout. We used the sofa cushions to block the big gap under the front door. It helped to muffle some random sounds. Fortunately, it was pretty quiet. Whoever sleeps on that bed has the air blowing directly on them for most of the night which was slightly uncomfortable for my SIL. The bed itself was okay for 2 nights for them. The sofa bed is actually a queen size so that was more appealing than a full sized bed.

You can hear the water in overhead rooms in the master. You can hear it move in the pipes. I did not remember post it notes, so we had to fashion a stack of pillows, etc to cover the obnoxious night light in the master bathroom area. The ceiling fan is adjustable at the wall but also with the chain. If it doesn't move much, see if the chain setting is low so that "high" isn't really "high".

We went to Epcot on Sunday. All day. Parking was just as much of a bear as I had read about on these boards. Basically we had to park in the garage. I don't know if there is more than one garage? It is very close to Tower 4, so it wasn't really an issue.

Check out is an early 10 AM. Other than having to leave so early, there were no issues with check out. If you wait until right then to leave, you can have issues waiting for the elevator.

All in all. I really enjoyed our stay. Our most recent onsite stay was POR, which felt very similar to Bonnet Creek in that both are resorts that are somewhat centered around a water feature with a kind located based theme. Bonnet Creek has a villa kind of vibe...somewhat generic seaside resort...but very attractive to me.

We drove ourselves. It was easy to get around. I did miss the resort on the way back from Epcot. The dark. Being unfamiliar. I missed the turn or something. The signage for Bonnet Creek is challenging because it doesn't really get any directional help like the onsite resorts do. We generally drive ourselves around. Bonnet Creek wasn't as easy parking wise as ASSp or POR...but it was way better than BC or WL.

This was our last theme park trip to WDW for a while. Sadly, our non-expiring theme park admissions are now gone. However, we still have 2 more Water and More admissions. I could definitely see planning another visit to Bonnet Creek, enjoying the resort amenities more and hitting a Water Park, Disney Quest, and DTD.


----------



## asmit4

I have searched all over the place and I cant find the info I need. Short of reading all 250 pages---I'm stuck. 

1. garden grocer-how does delivery work at Bonnet Creek? 
2. stroller delivery- how does delivery work at BC- can anyone suggest a company that delivers to BC.

I really do not want to grocery shop OR go pick up a stroller. I'd like them to be there upon arrival


----------



## eangel12

asmit4 said:


> I have searched all over the place and I cant find the info I need. Short of reading all 250 pages---I'm stuck.
> 
> 1. garden grocer-how does delivery work at Bonnet Creek?
> 2. stroller delivery- how does delivery work at BC- can anyone suggest a company that delivers to BC.
> 
> I really do not want to grocery shop OR go pick up a stroller. I'd like them to be there upon arrival



The groceries are left with front desk and stroller as well! I think you just pick up when you check-in. Last time I traveled I grocery shopped myself--NOT doing that this time! When are you going?


----------



## asmit4

We are going Nov. 16th for a short 3 nights.It's my mom and I with my son who will be 20 months. It's his first trip  We had booked AoA LM room but my mom was adamant about having a second room of some sort due to napping and sleeping issues with my son. (where do you go when your kid is napping etc). So I was gonna upgrade to a family suite but I'm not real thrilled with that either. It's only 1 real bed and then there's the pull down and a sofa. I want my mom to have her own bed and I'll sleep with my 20 month old since he's not out of a crib yet and will need to kept safe in a 'big bed'. 

SOOOO....I did some more research and even if we rent a car- it's 200 bucks cheaper to book Bonnet Creek. I can get a 2 bedroom for a great deal, have 2 bathrooms, 2 bedrooms, 3 beds, a kitchen, and WAY better pools 

My mom and I haven't driven in/around disney since the 90s so I'm a bit nervous about it but I'm sure we will be fine. BC looks amazing. It's 'on site' but not!


----------



## Chelley00

asmit4 said:


> My mom and I haven't driven in/around disney since the 90s so I'm a bit nervous about it but I'm sure we will be fine. BC looks amazing. It's 'on site' but not!




Driving around Disney is so easy.  Everything is so well marked.  We did miss a turn coming back from MK once and ended up near DTD.  So we stopped for Ghiradelli.  Lemonade out of lemons


----------



## jameyh

Staying at bonnet creek for the first time in 17 short days!!  Are there towels by the pool to use or should I pack them? Trying to save as much luggage space as possible and would love to leave them at home. 

Thanks


----------



## KapBoy77

In light of the recent accident at AKV it got me thinking. Does anyone know if the doors to the balconies have locks located at the top of the doors so young children can't reach them?


----------



## badiggio

jameyh said:


> Staying at bonnet creek for the first time in 17 short days!!  Are there towels by the pool to use or should I pack them? Trying to save as much luggage space as possible and would love to leave them at home.
> 
> Thanks


We've always stayed at tower 6 and you check out towels down the hall from the parking pass counter in the lobby.You can check them{free} in and out everyday or keep them until the day you check out.It's a $25 charge for every towel not returned.


----------



## jameyh

badiggio said:


> We've always stayed at tower 6 and you check out towels down the hall from the parking pass counter in the lobby.You can check them{free} in and out everyday or keep them until the day you check out.It's a $25 charge for every towel not returned.



Thank you!


----------



## cruisinpan567

jameyh said:
			
		

> Staying at bonnet creek for the first time in 17 short days!!  Are there towels by the pool to use or should I pack them? Trying to save as much luggage space as possible and would love to leave them at home.
> 
> Thanks



There are towels by the pools. No need to pack them


----------



## cruisinpan567

jameyh said:
			
		

> Thank you!



We never checked the towels out. Just walked up and grabbed what we needed. I guess we just didn't see anyone to check them out.


----------



## cruisinpan567

asmit4 said:
			
		

> We are going Nov. 16th for a short 3 nights.It's my mom and I with my son who will be 20 months. It's his first trip  We had booked AoA LM room but my mom was adamant about having a second room of some sort due to napping and sleeping issues with my son. (where do you go when your kid is napping etc). So I was gonna upgrade to a family suite but I'm not real thrilled with that either. It's only 1 real bed and then there's the pull down and a sofa. I want my mom to have her own bed and I'll sleep with my 20 month old since he's not out of a crib yet and will need to kept safe in a 'big bed'.
> 
> SOOOO....I did some more research and even if we rent a car- it's 200 bucks cheaper to book Bonnet Creek. I can get a 2 bedroom for a great deal, have 2 bathrooms, 2 bedrooms, 3 beds, a kitchen, and WAY better pools
> 
> My mom and I haven't driven in/around disney since the 90s so I'm a bit nervous about it but I'm sure we will be fine. BC looks amazing. It's 'on site' but not!



We used Google maps on our smart phones to get around. Never and issue doing it that way. Things are well marked though.


----------



## LadyBeBop

KapBoy77 said:


> In light of the recent accident at AKV it got me thinking. Does anyone know if the doors to the balconies have locks located at the top of the doors so young children can't reach them?



I'd like to know myself.  My DGD will be turning five during our trip.

Also, I'm assuming the business center is in building one, correct?  And how many computers are there?  Again, I'm assuming desktop computers.  

Just found out I have to edit my Photopass pictures while on the trip (I'm sharing with someone going earlier in October).


----------



## DCTooTall

jameyh said:


> Staying at bonnet creek for the first time in 17 short days!!  Are there towels by the pool to use or should I pack them? Trying to save as much luggage space as possible and would love to leave them at home.
> 
> Thanks



  You will need to check them out at one of the activities desks,  but they are available at the resort so you don't need to worry about packing them.  
They used to have them by the pools,  but started the check-out process after running into shortage and disappearing towel issues a few years back.

Also rememeber that the room has a washer/dryer in it,   so if you plan on running some laundry thru overnight or during the day while in the parks you can potentially save even more luggage space.  



LadyBeBop said:


> I'd like to know myself.  My DGD will be turning five during our trip.
> 
> Also, I'm assuming the business center is in building one, correct?  And how many computers are there?  Again, I'm assuming desktop computers.
> 
> Just found out I have to edit my Photopass pictures while on the trip (I'm sharing with someone going earlier in October).



AKV issue?   Shows how out of the loop I've been lately.

Anyways,  the sliding doors in the deluxe units have a standard sliding-door type latch on the handle.    Some of them between the latch itself and attempts to slide the door could be a bit too much for smaller kids to get open themselves due to the weight and center of gravity.

If you are really concerned about the sliding doors,   then you can always also put a broom handle or other item along the door tracks to help wedge the door shut and keep it from being easily opened.



Business center...   I can't recall exactly,  but I want to say at least 2-3 computers per business center.   There is one located near the Activities desk in the Main building,   and I want to say they have another small one in Tower 6 near it's activity center,   however I'm not sure on that one.


----------



## carlbarry

DCTooTall said:


> AKV issue?   Shows how out of the loop I've been lately.


A young child fell off a third floor balcony at Jambo.


----------



## Upatnoon

LadyBeBop said:


> I'd like to know myself.  My DGD will be turning five during our trip.
> 
> Also, I'm assuming the business center is in building one, correct?  And how many computers are there?  Again, I'm assuming desktop computers.
> 
> Just found out I have to edit my Photopass pictures while on the trip (I'm sharing with someone going earlier in October).


There is a business center in the main activity center, in tower 6 and in the wyndham grande hotel.

As for the sliding door, i'ts pretty heavy. There is of course a railing around the patio as well.


----------



## Eaglefan9727

I know there is a fee for transportation to the parks (Which we wont be using as my wife and I have a rental car), But is there a fee to park at the resort if you are a guest?


----------



## eangel12

Eaglefan9727 said:


> I know there is a fee for transportation to the parks (Which we wont be using as my wife and I have a rental car), But is there a fee to park at the resort if you are a guest?



No


----------



## asmit4

Do we have access to the Grande hotel amenities- like their pool area too?


----------



## dancin Disney style

asmit4 said:


> Do we have access to the Grande hotel amenities- like their pool area too?



Yes


----------



## asmit4

We are renting a 2 bedroom and like everyone else would like the newer/newest buildings. What buildings are newest/redone most recently. I'd love to have granite countertops but not sure if that's possible with a 2 bedroom


----------



## DCTooTall

asmit4 said:


> We are renting a 2 bedroom and like everyone else would like the newer/newest buildings. What buildings are newest/redone most recently. I'd love to have granite countertops but not sure if that's possible with a 2 bedroom



The Newest tower is 6, with 5, 4, 3, 2, and 1 as the newest to oldest in that order.
HOWEVER.... Towers 1, 2, and 3 were refurbed last year.

  Unfortunately I can't recall off the top of my head which are the remaining towers without the granite counter tops.


----------



## cruisinpan567

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> The Newest tower is 6, with 5, 4, 3, 2, and 1 as the newest to oldest in that order.
> HOWEVER.... Towers 1, 2, and 3 were refurbed last year.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't recall off the top of my head which are the remaining towers without the granite counter tops.



We stayed in tower 2 last week. It was recently refurbished and it did have granite countertops.


----------



## dancin Disney style

asmit4 said:


> We are renting a 2 bedroom and like everyone else would like the newer/newest buildings. What buildings are newest/redone most recently. I'd love to have granite countertops but not sure if that's possible with a 2 bedroom



I'm not trying to be rude or anything but why does it matter if the suite has granite?


----------



## asmit4

It's just a preference. I have quartz at home and I just prefer it or granite. I can put a hot pot on it no problem and it doesn't stain with things like koolaid and such. I just don't like laminate counters.
Many people on the boards book the presidential suites to have the upgraded countertops, furnishings and stainless appliances. I am currently looking into it since that's what I have at home and I don't like to downgrade for a vacation.


----------



## stormer

DCTooTall said:


> The Wyndham Bus stops are at the Offsite bus locations for each park.
> 
> For MK:   The Offsite buses drop off at the TTC.  She would then need to take the Ferry or Monorail to the park entrance.  (still potentially less walking than from a car since you could subtract the distance from the tram to the car,   even if the distance from the bus drop to the monorail/ferry could be about the same as from the tram to the monorail/ferry).
> 
> Epcot:   Offsite Buses drop off just past the onsite dropoff loops.  Not THAT far a walk...
> 
> Studios:   Just to the left past the onsite bus loops.   Honestly not far at all from the entrance.
> 
> Animal Kingdom:  Basically just past the parking lot tram dropoff in the little bus lot located there.   Onsite buses are to the right,  but offsite are to the left.
> 
> As for how easy it would be for her to do the buses,   It really could depend on what kind of mobility issues she has  or flexibility she needs.    The Bonnet Creek shuttles run on a fixed schedule.   If you miss a bus,  it could be an hour before the next one.....or longer in the middle of the afternoon since past schedules posted here show a trend of running regularly in the morning and evening,  but having a stretch in the afternoon when there aren't as many buses.        Mobility wise,   The shuttle is going to be a typical mass-transit style bus,   and with the bus stop locations both at the resort and at the parks,   could still require a bit of a hike on one or both ends of the journey.   Would she be walking?  ECV?   Does she have issues with traveling distances or steps?
> .



Thanks for the info. It may be a better idea to try BC on a trip without her.


----------



## Stafford

erineab said:


> Yes..just forward the email and indicate that you are hoping they will price match (they offer a price match guarantee....it is written in the email you receive when you ask for a quote).



Thought this might be good to know about VS price matching:

Vacation Stratiges won't price match since Aaron doens't currently have points. They said they could "wait until January 1st to see what the possible points are on that reservation and look at a possible price match for that booking time," but honestly the only reason I would have booked with them over Aaron is to get the reservation in earlier. Plus their "possible price match" when they avertise a garuanteed price match makes me uncomfortable working with them. Aaron is much nicer and quick to reply, so looks like I am waiting until January, unless I can find another qoute close in the meantime. Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## disneyfreak7

We were in building 5 in June for 10 days. No granite and honestly I didn't care! I'm in Disney, not having granite countertops was the last thing on my mind!


----------



## joedplumber

Since it looks like the parking garage is utilized quite a bit.  What towers are closet to the garage?


----------



## DCTooTall

joedplumber said:


> Since it looks like the parking garage is utilized quite a bit.  What towers are closet to the garage?



Tower 6 has it's own attached garage that is shared with the hotel.


There is also a Garage "between" towers 4 and 5.


Honestly,   there is enough surface parking for towers 1,2, and 3 that you don't really need a garage on that side of the lake.    There is also a decent amount of surface parking around Towers 5 and 6.    Personally,  I like the garages for the simple reason that i can park my car in it and it's out of the sun so it doesn't turn into an oven for when I finally decide to go someplace the next day.


----------



## tba

Thank you to all posters for the very helpful tips and info posted here! In about 12 weeks, we'll be arriving at WBC for our WDW vacation. I've stayed at half dozen other Wyndham properties, but will be my first stay at Bonnet Creek as well as my first ever trip to WDW!


----------



## aubriee

tba said:


> Thank you to all posters for the very helpful tips and info posted here! In about 12 weeks, we'll be arriving at WBC for our WDW vacation. I've stayed at half dozen other Wyndham properties, but will be my first stay at Bonnet Creek as well as my first ever trip to WDW!



Have a great trip!  I'll be there one week from today and again in about 12 weeks (Sept 14th-22nd and Dec 6th-16th)!

We were also there this past May and loved it.


----------



## tba

aubriee said:


> Have a great trip!  I'll be there one week from today and again in about 12 weeks (Sept 14th-22nd and Dec 6th-16th)!
> 
> We were also there this past May and loved it.




TY! We're getting more excited as December gets closer. I'm sure it will be beyond our expectations! DH has been to WDW once, several years ago. First trip for me and for our 4-yr-old DD. Looking forward to being there all together, and seeing it for the first time especially through DD's eyes. 

Already thinking I'd like to plan our next trip for May during the Flower & Garden Festival. (Just thinking way ahead, because it won't be May '14.)

Hope you have a great trip in Sept & another great trip in Dec!!


----------



## dis2cruise

Mom has difficulty walking also has a handicap tag for her car.  Do all the buildings have close handicap parking or do I need to say something at check in?


----------



## aubriee

dis2cruise said:


> Mom has difficulty walking also has a handicap tag for her car.  Do all the buildings have close handicap parking or do I need to say something at check in?



We were at Bonnet Creek this past May.  My mom had an ECV and the one complaint I had about the resort was that there were not enough handicapped parking.  There was some outside each building, but not enough.  There were also quite a few people without handicap tags parking in those few spots.  My mom called a young couple on it one morning.  They got huffy, said BC didn't care and wouldn't do anything about it, so if they got there first they got the space.  Sure enough they were right. We went to the front desk to report them  (and others who were parked in those spaces without a handicap tag).  When we came in that evening that same car was parked there again and continued to do so all week.  All week we saw people in those spaces that did not have handicap tags and nothing was ever done.  Most days we had to park in the garage.  Thank goodness my mom had an ECV to ride from the parking garage to the building. We were in Tower 4, so close to the parking garage.


----------



## bubbie11

Hello everyone! I am looking into staying at BC in December and have been dealing with a very helpful gentleman by the name of Don (I believe his last name is Koehn). I found him through myresortnetwork.com. Just wondering if anyone has dealt with him before? I am nervous dealing with people online so just wanted to make sure he's legit. He has been great so I'm hoping he is. TIA!


----------



## bubbie11

Can anyone provide me with the contact info for Shelby Resorts? I can't seem to find it anywhere!


----------



## aubriee

bubbie11 said:


> Can anyone provide me with the contact info for Shelby Resorts? I can't seem to find it anywhere!



I contacted them through myresortnetwork.com.  The email I have for them is shelbyresorts@comcast.net.  Very nice people to do business with by the way.  I have a one bedroom booked through them for Sept 14th-22nd. A friend of mine here on the DIS booked through them this past May and also for her Sept trip.


----------



## bubbie11

aubriee said:


> I contacted them through myresortnetwork.com.  The email I have for them is shelbyresorts@comcast.net.  Very nice people to do business with by the way.  I have a one bedroom booked through them for Sept 14th-22nd. A friend of mine here on the DIS booked through them this past May and also for her Sept trip.



Thank you!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

aubriee said:


> We were at Bonnet Creek this past May.  My mom had an ECV and the one complaint I had about the resort was that there were not enough handicapped parking.  There was some outside each building, but not enough.  There were also quite a few people without handicap tags parking in those few spots.  My mom called a young couple on it one morning.  They got huffy, said BC didn't care and wouldn't do anything about it, so if they got there first they got the space.  Sure enough they were right. We went to the front desk to report them  (and others who were parked in those spaces without a handicap tag).  When we came in that evening that same car was parked there again and continued to do so all week.  All week we saw people in those spaces that did not have handicap tags and nothing was ever done.  Most days we had to park in the garage.  Thank goodness my mom had an ECV to ride from the parking garage to the building. We were in Tower 4, so close to the parking garage.


My observation on the handicapped parking was that the cars that were in the spots hardly moved while we were there.  I would guess that building 5 has about 8 spots. I never noticed any cars without a permit though.


----------



## Katiecat

I imagine this info. is in this thread somewhere, but I can't find it... 

Could someone please remind me if we need to bring the cone style coffee filters, or are there some in the room?

One more thing...I have seen all of your reports about what to say to avoid the timeshare sales.  What happens if we simply skip going to the parking pass desk all together?


----------



## dancin Disney style

Katiecat said:


> I imagine this info. is in this thread somewhere, but I can't find it...
> 
> Could someone please remind me if we need to bring the cone style coffee filters, or are there some in the room?
> 
> One more thing...I have seen all of your reports about what to say to avoid the timeshare sales.  What happens if we simply skip going to the parking pass desk all together?



They will give you 6 or 7 coffee filters....if you want more you need to get your own.

As far as the parking pass....some will say that yes, you can skip it and others will say no, you must get the pass.  No one has confirmed 100% what the situation is.  Personally, I was told by WBC staff, both yes and no about a pass.  I opted to get one and left my DH in the villa when I got it....then told them I was divorced and unemployed.  They handed me the pass with no further discussion. It was very easy and I will do it that way again.


----------



## mrzrich

dancin Disney style said:


> They will give you 6 or 7 coffee filters....if you want more you need to get your own.
> 
> As far as the parking pass....some will say that yes, you can skip it and others will say no, you must get the pass.  No one has confirmed 100% what the situation is.  Personally, I was told by WBC staff, both yes and no about a pass.  I opted to get one and left my DH in the villa when I got it....then told them I was divorced and unemployed.  They handed me the pass with no further discussion. It was very easy and I will do it that way again.



If you tell them you are traveling without DH, then they won't bother you.  Both spouses must be present for timeshare sales.


----------



## cruisinpan567

Katiecat said:
			
		

> I imagine this info. is in this thread somewhere, but I can't find it...
> 
> Could someone please remind me if we need to bring the cone style coffee filters, or are there some in the room?
> 
> One more thing...I have seen all of your reports about what to say to avoid the timeshare sales.  What happens if we simply skip going to the parking pass desk all together?



There are enough coffee filters for about 6 or 7 pots of coffee. We went to the desk and filled out some papers. No timeshare sales pitch after we said we are not in any position to buy. We also did not receive a parking pass. Not sure if they give any. I would say skip. When we go back we will skip the parking pass desk.


----------



## Pinkerton2

I have been lurking on this thread for a long time and very much appreciate all of the information provided, however, I have not been able to figure out whether or not one of the outdoor grills is located close to Building 6?  We plan on doing an ADR for either breakfast or lunch each day but will do dinner at the resort and love to cook out.  Thanks.


----------



## westcoastgal

I just received a form from Vacation Strategies to fill in prior to arriving. Did anyone else get this form and does it save a lot of time on check in? I just print it out, fill in and take with me?


----------



## westcoastgal

eangel12 said:


> The groceries are left with front desk and stroller as well! I think you just pick up when you check-in. Last time I traveled I grocery shopped myself--NOT doing that this time! When are you going?



It seems that the grocery and stroller combo deliveries are no longer happening. I am renting our stroller from PKFamilyrentals. They have the ValcoZee strollers, which I prefer to the City Minis. They are better strollers, allow you to be flexible with drop off times with their equipment and don't penalize you. They include the raincovers and caddies. You can recognize your stroller much easier as the rest of the park is a sea of City Minis. The prices are comparable and for the service and peace of mind, I highly recommend them. That's just me.


----------



## eangel12

westcoastgal said:


> It seems that the grocery and stroller combo deliveries are no longer happening. I am renting our stroller from PKFamilyrentals. They have the ValcoZee strollers, which I prefer to the City Minis. They are better strollers, allow you to be flexible with drop off times with their equipment and don't penalize you. They include the raincovers and caddies. You can recognize your stroller much easier as the rest of the park is a sea of City Minis. The prices are comparable and for the service and peace of mind, I highly recommend them. That's just me.



We didn't do combo order last time. I own a Bob double and will be using Kingdom Strollers because we like the Bob and are familiar with it!! I'm not fond of the City Mini!!


----------



## bubbie11

Has anyone actually had luck booking and then having the owner re-book at 60 days out to save money?


----------



## asmit4

had planned on the city mini and now debating....we will have a 26lb, 22 month old who is 36 inches tall....what's not to like about the city mini?? What features do you like about the other options?


----------



## DCTooTall

dis2cruise said:


> Mom has difficulty walking also has a handicap tag for her car.  Do all the buildings have close handicap parking or do I need to say something at check in?



 There are a few handicap spots by each tower.  The issues however can come from the simple fact that there may be more people with permits in a tower than there are spots  (Time Share ownership and resorts are very popular with the older crowd that may have a higher percentage of people with handicap permits.....    plus the simple fact that not everyone with a permit necessarily needs a handicap accessible room depending upon their particular needs).    Then you also have the case of abuse by those who don't have respect for those who need the spots.    Personally I wouldn't think as much about someone without a permit on their car since IMHO it would be logical that with the high number of rentals and out of town guests that someone with a permit may not have it hanging in their rental due to forgetfulness or it's being used in their car back at the airport.


WORST case......  Each tower also has a little drop off loop by the front door.   The loop is actually closer than the handicap parking spaces would be.   You could always pick up and drop off your mom at the front door of the tower while you handle vehicle parking.



Pinkerton2 said:


> I have been lurking on this thread for a long time and very much appreciate all of the information provided, however, I have not been able to figure out whether or not one of the outdoor grills is located close to Building 6?  We plan on doing an ADR for either breakfast or lunch each day but will do dinner at the resort and love to cook out.  Thanks.



If I remember correctly,  There is a set of grills between Towers 5 and 6.



bubbie11 said:


> Has anyone actually had luck booking and then having the owner re-book at 60 days out to save money?



  Honestly,  Most of the major commercial renters now factor in any point discounts and free upgrades they can utilize to bring down their point cost in their initial quotes.     As the resort has become much more popular as a rental location many renter's have streamlined their processes and rates to make things as simple as possible.


----------



## bubbie11

DCTooTall said:


> Honestly,  Most of the major commercial renters now factor in any point discounts and free upgrades they can utilize to bring down their point cost in their initial quotes.     As the resort has become much more popular as a rental location many renter's have streamlined their processes and rates to make things as simple as possible.



Thank you for this. I had one person I found through myresortnetwork.com quote me a price and then say he could try to get it for me at 50% off when 60 days out hits. Does this sound legit? I just don't want to get scammed. TIA!


----------



## DCTooTall

bubbie11 said:


> Thank you for this. I had one person I found through myresortnetwork.com quote me a price and then say he could try to get it for me at 50% off when 60 days out hits. Does this sound legit? I just don't want to get scammed. TIA!




It could be.    The higher levels of VIP do get a 50% point discount at 60 days.   The issue is there may not always be rooms available, especcially during more popular times.

  With someplace like myresortnetwork or vacation upgrades you are dealing more with individual owners.   However when dealing with places like Vacation Strategies or the other mega renters,  you are usually dealing with brokers or more corporate style commercial renters who factor in such discounts (and often a 2nd dummy reservation they plan to cancel to 'hold' the desired inventory for their later free upgrade into) in their original pricing.



Something to remember when it comes to trying for a discount at a later date:    The majority of the resort is composed of 2bdrm Deluxe units.   If oyu are trying for a 1 or 3 bedroom unit,   Or a presidential unit,    It's pretty much guaranteed that they will already be taken long before you hit that 60 day window.     If you are trying for a 2bdrm deluxe during a more popular or busier time of year,    your chances are still better than one of the unit types above,   but it's still likely the resort could be booked solid by the time you are wanting your unit.


----------



## bubbie11

DCTooTall said:


> It could be.    The higher levels of VIP do get a 50% point discount at 60 days.   The issue is there may not always be rooms available, especcially during more popular times.
> 
> With someplace like myresortnetwork or vacation upgrades you are dealing more with individual owners.   However when dealing with places like Vacation Strategies or the other mega renters,  you are usually dealing with brokers or more corporate style commercial renters who factor in such discounts (and often a 2nd dummy reservation they plan to cancel to 'hold' the desired inventory for their later free upgrade into) in their original pricing.
> 
> 
> 
> Something to remember when it comes to trying for a discount at a later date:    The majority of the resort is composed of 2bdrm Deluxe units.   If oyu are trying for a 1 or 3 bedroom unit,   Or a presidential unit,    It's pretty much guaranteed that they will already be taken long before you hit that 60 day window.     If you are trying for a 2bdrm deluxe during a more popular or busier time of year,    your chances are still better than one of the unit types above,   but it's still likely the resort could be booked solid by the time you are wanting your unit.



This is a huge help, thank you! They apparently are platinum owners themselves and it is a 2 bedroom unit.


----------



## Anita123

I found the threads about BC a couple of weeks ago.  Here is my plan.  

I booked 4 nights in a 1 bedroom for the end of Oct.  (No 2 bedrooms were available).

Then the kids (17, 13, 10) and I are checking out and staying at one of the on-site Universal hotels for 1 night.

Then we are checking back into a 2 bedroom at BC for 11 nights, taking us through the first week of November.  

I booked everything through VS.  I thought their prices were very reasonable, especially after looking at anything similar.  Plus, we're really happy to have somewhere with a kitchen so we can fix our own meals.  

The kids and I will be in Florida for 2 1/2 weeks.  We plan to hit up Universal, Disney's water parks, and Disney Quest.  Plus, we plan to chill out at BC and make the most of it.  

We're super excited.


----------



## AeroKU

Just booked a 4bdr Presidential with Ken Price for Nov. 2014.  He says we will be in Tower 6 Unit 1809.  Anyone ever stayed in this unit? Is it facing the water and/or have epcot firework view?


----------



## badiggio

AeroKU said:


> Just booked a 4bdr Presidential with Ken Price for Nov. 2014.  He says we will be in Tower 6 Unit 1809.  Anyone ever stayed in this unit? Is it facing the water and/or have epcot firework view?



We just got back last week and stayed in 1804.We had excellent views of Illumination and we also seen Wishes.1809 would be on the opposite side of the hallway,closer to the elevator.I think you'd be facing the pool and probably not the fireworks.


----------



## Janjan

badiggio said:


> We just got back last week and stayed in 1804.We had excellent views of Illumination and we also seen Wishes.1809 would be on the opposite side of the hallway,closer to the elevator.I think you'd be facing the pool and probably not the fireworks.



We just stayed on the top floor of tower six in room 1912, right off the elevator. We looked out at Downtown Disney. There is a beautiful Presidential lounge on the 17th floor with a large balcony that you can watch fireworks from. It takes your room key to access it.


----------



## asmit4

How do I contact Ken Price and Shelby Resorts. I have looked and looked and can't figure these people out


----------



## bubbie11

asmit4 said:


> How do I contact Ken Price and Shelby Resorts. I have looked and looked and can't figure these people out



Ken Price can be found at vacationupgrades.com and Shelby Resorts email is a few posts up (I asked about them myself )


----------



## badiggio

Janjan said:


> We just stayed on the top floor of tower six in room 1912, right off the elevator. We looked out at Downtown Disney. There is a beautiful Presidential lounge on the 17th floor with a large balcony that you can watch fireworks from. It takes your room key to access it.



Yes ,we could also see DD from our 4 bedroom Pres. in tower 6.The balcony was almost as long as the whole suite.When you're that high up ,you can see how really close you are to Epcot and Hollywood Studios.We were just about at the end of the hall ,after another turn in the hall,more in line with the fireworks,without having to look too far to the left.


----------



## asmit4

I know they do onsite pizza delivery and we can do giordanos- but besides that- what food is available onsite? Any restaurants in any of the towers? Food by the pool? foodmart we can get snacks at onsite?


----------



## Spanky

Shops/Restaurants/Bars on the resort:

Starbucks coffee brewers in the main building
Deep Blu seafood restaurant in the Grand hotel
Bar at the Grand pool
Gift shop in the main building
and more!

This is from page one of this thread. It has a lot of information about the resort.


----------



## dis2cruise

Can I buy disney tickets here?  If so, can I purchase a 1 day ticket ?


----------



## carlbarry

dis2cruise said:


> Can I buy disney tickets here?  If so, can I purchase a 1 day ticket ?



Yes and yes. There is a desk run by Disney in the lobby.  The prices are the same as at the gate.


----------



## dis2cruise

carlbarry said:


> Yes and yes. There is a desk run by Disney in the lobby.  The prices are the same as at the gate.



Thanks!


----------



## dis2cruise

Where is check In at BC?


----------



## DCTooTall

dis2cruise said:


> Where is check In at BC?



In the main lobby.   It's the building in front of you when you enter the resort,  and the guard will tell you where to park so you can check in.


----------



## dis2cruise

DCTooTall said:


> In the main lobby.   It's the building in front of you when you enter the resort,  and the guard will tell you where to park so you can check in.



Thanks! First time going this place sounds so big I don't want to be going to around in circles, lol!


----------



## Spanky

Check in depends on where you are staying. I have rented a unit in building 6 and was told to go to that building to check in and to skip the main building in the front of the resort.


----------



## dis2cruise

Spanky said:


> Check in depends on where you are staying. I have rented a unit in building 6 and was told to go to that building to check in and to skip the main building in the front of the resort.



Oh I booked through vacation strategy they never told me what building...would the person at the booth know or should I call VS and ask them


----------



## Chelley00

dis2cruise said:


> Oh I booked through vacation strategy they never told me what building...would the person at the booth know or should I call VS and ask them




When you pull in, the gate attendant should be able to tell you which direction you need to go.


----------



## sandynd

Hey everyone, quick question about the pools and lazy rivers - we're going the end of October. Last time we were at Disney, it was in January and the weather was COLD - the pools were heated but we just about died getting back to the room. Are the pools at BC heated? I never thought to check before booking and my DD is wild to go in the lazy river every day. I checked the Farmer's Almanac and that week is supposed to be cold as well.


----------



## Upatnoon

sandynd said:


> Hey everyone, quick question about the pools and lazy rivers - we're going the end of October. Last time we were at Disney, it was in January and the weather was COLD - the pools were heated but we just about died getting back to the room. Are the pools at BC heated? I never thought to check before booking and my DD is wild to go in the lazy river every day. I checked the Farmer's Almanac and that week is supposed to be cold as well.


Worry not, all the pools are heated.


----------



## Spanky

Yes, heated pool but bring a thick bathrobe to wrap up in for the dash to your unit.


----------



## Chelley00

Some of the pools are heated more than others


----------



## asmit4

I was told bldg 6 is mainly presidential, so if you booked a presidential you will likely check in right at that bldg. Everyone else checks in at the main bldg. 

As for pools- I was also told the pool by the 6th tower is the hottest- reason? Perhaps it's due to it being the presidential bldg


----------



## CTdaizy

We stayed in building 4 during New Years, they had a big party at that pool, with a dive in movie. We swam until after midnight, so it was warm enough!


----------



## sandynd

Awesome! Thanks guys! We splurged the extra $100 for the week and got ourselves a 1 BR Presidential, so we get the hotter pool


----------



## Upatnoon

sandynd said:


> Awesome! Thanks guys! We splurged the extra $100 for the week and got ourselves a 1 BR Presidential, so we get the hotter pool


To avoid even the hint of concern, I just want to note that Bonnet Creek guests can use any pool no matter what tower they are staying in.


----------



## Boston-Bill

where are the 3 bedrooms located near the elevators ?


----------



## Boston-Bill

Last year stayed in building five  5th floor,  some people below smoked night and day on the balcony at times my eyes were watering  

I was going to call front desk but ended up not doing so, And never said anything to the smokers  I didn't want to start anything.

We are staying again soon and just wondering what others might have to say about this and how to handle it ???


----------



## aubriee

Boston-Bill said:


> Last year stayed in building five  5th floor,  some people below smoked night and day on the balcony at times my eyes were watering
> 
> I was going to call front desk but ended up not doing so, And never said anything to the smokers  I didn't want to start anything.
> 
> We are staying again soon and just wondering what others might have to say about this and how to handle it ???



Calling or talking to the smokers would not have done any good, because smoking is allowed on the balconies.  The smokers were not breaking any rules.  They even have ashtrays out there for them.  There is nothing you could have done. We had the same problem when we were there this past May.  It seemed like anytime we tried to go out onto the balcony our neighbors right below us and also to the right of us were always smoking.  We just didn't get to use our balcony much and had to keep the balcony doors closed.


----------



## Bellamouse

Boston-Bill said:


> Last year stayed in building five  5th floor,  some people below smoked night and day on the balcony at times my eyes were watering
> 
> I was going to call front desk but ended up not doing so, And never said anything to the smokers  I didn't want to start anything.
> 
> We are staying again soon and just wondering what others might have to say about this and how to handle it ???



I would go to the front desk and ask to be moved.  Not expect to be moved, but at least ask.   They may have something open you never know.

We spend almost no time on the balcony so it's never a problem for us.  But if you intend to use the balcony a lot, and it was that bothersome, I would have asked for a different room.  I think that would be your only option really, as the pp is correct, smoking on the balcony is allowed so you can't stop them.


----------



## intoran

Just got back from a 7 night stay in room 1904 Tower Six.  The view of the fireworks was incredible.  It was a 4 bedroom on the top floor.  For what I paid I would have been happy with a 1 bedroom, couldn't beat the value.


----------



## Boston-Bill

intoran said:


> Just got back from a 7 night stay in room 1904 Tower Six.  The view of the fireworks was incredible.  It was a 4 bedroom on the top floor.  For what I paid I would have been happy with a 1 bedroom, couldn't beat the value.



Nice


----------



## Kemorr

I have a reservation through VS in 20 days for WBC. I was initially under the impression that at 20 days out I would be given a confirmation number or some other confirmation of my resort reservation. However, when I spoke to VS, they said I wouldn't be given anything and that I just needed to show up at the resort with a picture ID to check in. This makes me a bit nervous, is this how it is always done with VS? Has anyone who has used VS in the past been given a confirmation number or anything?


----------



## Boston-Bill

Kemorr said:


> I have a reservation through VS in 20 days for WBC. I was initially under the impression that at 20 days out I would be given a confirmation number or some other confirmation of my resort reservation. However, when I spoke to VS, they said I wouldn't be given anything and that I just needed to show up at the resort with a picture ID to check in. This makes me a bit nervous, is this how it is always done with VS? Has anyone who has used VS in the past been given a confirmation number or anything?



Used them last September a week away from actual check in and as I recall had no confirmation # or paper work

But no problems.

Can you call WBC direct and confirm?


----------



## DisneyToddlers

Kemorr said:


> I have a reservation through VS in 20 days for WBC. I was initially under the impression that at 20 days out I would be given a confirmation number or some other confirmation of my resort reservation. However, when I spoke to VS, they said I wouldn't be given anything and that I just needed to show up at the resort with a picture ID to check in. This makes me a bit nervous, is this how it is always done with VS? Has anyone who has used VS in the past been given a confirmation number or anything?



Used them a few weeks ago and did not have a confirmation number. No problems at all! It was very smooth! The wild thing is that they actually reserved an extra night for us by mistake! We tried to switch our flights to the next day, but it would've cost us close to $1000 on our four tickets. It was very helpful to us anyway, as we had a late flight and checked out of WBC at about 8pm- so Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Kemorr

So, I called WBC today (18 days out) just to check to see if they had my name on a reservation yet. I have an 8 night reservation booked through VS for a 4 bed presidential. The resort told me that they have me down for a 4 bed presidential for nights 2-8, but night 1 is in a 1 bed deluxe. SO, I call VS and the person I spoke with was quite terse, really. He sort of told me off for calling the resort, told me that it just confuses things. He said that all reservations are patched together and that they have assigned my name for nights 2-8 but not yet for night 1. He assured me when I show up that I will have an 8 night reservation in a 4 bed pres and won't have to change rooms. I was too afraid to ask why my name was associated with a 1 bed deluxe for 1 night! Anyhow, I think I might be a little too "Type A" for these kind of hotel reservations! I like a simple confirmation number, in my name, everything present in writing etc. Still, it seems as though many, many people on this board have had nothing but positive experiences with VS, so I am just going to turn up and hope for the best!!


----------



## GR Disney

First thanks for all of the helpful information Bonnet Creek!

This is our fist trip to Disney as a family and first time to Bonnet Creek.  We booked a 2 bedroom deluxe for 7 days starting Sept 28 through VS.  

We were wondering what the recommended towers and room locations are and what are the best ways to request a specific room our tower.  Are kids are ages 6 and 8.

Thanks so much


----------



## carlbarry

GR Disney said:


> First thanks for all of the helpful information Bonnet Creek!
> 
> This is our fist trip to Disney as a family and first time to Bonnet Creek.  We booked a 2 bedroom deluxe for 7 days starting Sept 28 through VS.
> 
> We were wondering what the recommended towers and room locations are and what are the best ways to request a specific room our tower.  Are kids are ages 6 and 8.
> 
> Thanks so much



Have a great time!
However, Bonnet Creek is no longer accepting room requests.


----------



## Upatnoon

Kemorr said:


> So, I called WBC today (18 days out) just to check to see if they had my name on a reservation yet. I have an 8 night reservation booked through VS for a 4 bed presidential. The resort told me that they have me down for a 4 bed presidential for nights 2-8, but night 1 is in a 1 bed deluxe. SO, I call VS and the person I spoke with was quite terse, really. He sort of told me off for calling the resort, told me that it just confuses things. He said that all reservations are patched together and that they have assigned my name for nights 2-8 but not yet for night 1. He assured me when I show up that I will have an 8 night reservation in a 4 bed pres and won't have to change rooms. I was too afraid to ask why my name was associated with a 1 bed deluxe for 1 night! Anyhow, I think I might be a little too "Type A" for these kind of hotel reservations! I like a simple confirmation number, in my name, everything present in writing etc. Still, it seems as though many, many people on this board have had nothing but positive experiences with VS, so I am just going to turn up and hope for the best!!


The superrenters like VS use various methods to maximize their timeshare points -- and from much of the feedback on here, they pass a lot of that savings on to the renters.

It's possible to rent a reservation and get a simple confirmation number, etc., but the bigger the renter, the more likely they are going to be working to maximize their points with various tricks that make doing that less likely.

Renting a timeshare on the "grey" market can save you a bundle, but you do have to sacrifice some control. It's one the the reasons why its cheaper to rent -- some people can't handle the risk, thus the price is lower.


----------



## Upatnoon

Kemorr said:


> So, I called WBC today (18 days out) just to check to see if they had my name on a reservation yet. I have an 8 night reservation booked through VS for a 4 bed presidential. The resort told me that they have me down for a 4 bed presidential for nights 2-8, but night 1 is in a 1 bed deluxe. SO, I call VS and the person I spoke with was quite terse, really. He sort of told me off for calling the resort, told me that it just confuses things. He said that all reservations are patched together and that they have assigned my name for nights 2-8 but not yet for night 1. He assured me when I show up that I will have an 8 night reservation in a 4 bed pres and won't have to change rooms. I was too afraid to ask why my name was associated with a 1 bed deluxe for 1 night! Anyhow, I think I might be a little too "Type A" for these kind of hotel reservations! I like a simple confirmation number, in my name, everything present in writing etc. Still, it seems as though many, many people on this board have had nothing but positive experiences with VS, so I am just going to turn up and hope for the best!!


The superrenters like VS use various methods to maximize their timeshare points -- and from much of the feedback on here, they pass a lot of that savings on to the renters.

It's possible to rent a reservation and get a simple confirmation number, etc., but the bigger the renter, the more likely they are going to be working to maximize their points with various tricks that make doing that less likely.

Renting a timeshare on the "grey" market can save you a bundle, but you do have to sacrifice some control. It's one the the reasons why its cheaper to rent -- some people can't handle the risk, thus the price is lower.


----------



## jpuglvr

I apologize this thread is sooo long so its probably been answered somewhere already but at check in what is the best tower request to make for a 2 bedroom deluxe if I would hope to have a night view of illuminations and or be located near the pirate pool area. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

GR Disney said:


> First thanks for all of the helpful information Bonnet Creek!
> 
> This is our fist trip to Disney as a family and first time to Bonnet Creek.  We booked a 2 bedroom deluxe for 7 days starting Sept 28 through VS.
> 
> We were wondering what the recommended towers and room locations are and what are the best ways to request a specific room our tower.  Are kids are ages 6 and 8.
> 
> Thanks so much


When you check in I would recommend an upper room in tower 4 or the west section of tower five with fireworks view. The parking lot is below but the view of both MK and Epcot fireworks is great. The lazy river is there and decent parking among other nice options.


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

jpuglvr said:


> I apologize this thread is sooo long so its probably been answered somewhere already but at check in what is the best tower request to make for a 2 bedroom deluxe if I would hope to have a night view of illuminations and or be located near the pirate pool area. Thanks in advance!


When you check in I would recommend an upper room in tower 4 or the west section of tower five with fireworks view. The parking lot is below but the view of both MK and Epcot fireworks is great. The lazy river is there and decent parking among other nice options. The pirate pool is right next door in tower six I believe. We were in tower 5, fourteenth floor and woke up to the Epcot ball every morning. The balcony was great.


----------



## asmit4

We booked via VS...we have a 2 bedroom deluxe. Is there a list of things we can expect to have in the room upon arrival? I am trying to put together a garden grocer order. Wondering if there will be a roll of paper towels, a roll of tp in each bathroom, dish detergent, laundry det. and how much of each item will there be? Anybody know?


----------



## savannie

We've been here all week, and I thought people that are about to come down might like to know how it is here currently.

1. We did not have to get a parking pass/talk to anyone about the timeshare presentation. Check-in was a breeze, but there was a line at the parking pass desk, so we skipped it. Haven't had a problem in 6 days. We also unplugged the phones because they did call one day while we were out. I didn't want them waking us up at night about the presentation. They told us the $150 credit card hold was not required, so we skipped that, too.

2. The pools have not been heated at all while we've been here. We've tried the lazy river, pirate, and the little splash pool with the mushroom. They were all freezing cold, which surprised me because it's really hot down here. It had rained earlier that day, though, so maybe that cooled them down a lot. We did eventually adjust to the water, but it took awhile!

3. Parking is less than ideal, but not horrible. We are in building 5 and the parking deck is usually our only option. Every now and then we can find an empty space close to the building, though. The deck wouldn't be bad at all, but it faces the other building and you have to walk all the way around to get to building 5. It's a little scary at night with a toddler, but during the day it's not a problem.

4. The room was much bigger than I expected. I thought it would be like a glorified hotel room, but it's more like a small apartment. I think anything bigger than a 2 bedroom would feel huge.

5. The pizza delivery companies will deliver until 4 a.m., which actually came in handy after a very long day at Magic Kingdom. They did not quote a $4 delivery fee over the phone, so you might want to expect that when you order, though I'm sure each place differs in price.

6. We haven't had any noise/uncleanliness/unfriendliness issues like others have mentioned. The staff has mostly been very friendly. They even take time to say "good morning" when walking by, etc. We can't hear anything from other guests in our unit, except one day a group of kids were full out running down the hall.

7. They provide lots of supplies when you check in. I would say enough for 3 days or so. We also had all the bedding for our fold out bed in the closet in the living room.

8. The whole place is very clean. I haven't seen any dirt or bugs anywhere at all. 

9. It's been a little confusing getting in through the gated entrance this week, but I think that's because one side was broken. Different guards handled this in different ways, so we weren't ever really sure what to do. But they fixed it yesterday, so hopefully we can just use our room key to scan through.

10. My husband somehow managed to lock both room keys in our room (don't ask), and they were very nice about giving us an additional one for no charge.

My only complaint about the way things are managed here is that there just isn't enough information about the layout of the place. They provided us with a map upon check-in, but it doesn't really come close to showing everything this resort has. We were trying to find the little kiddie pool one day, and it took over an hour. The map just says "pool" on every pool, without any explanation as to which one is where. We eventually figured out that the fifth building has the lazy river, the pirate pool was at building six, I think, and the kiddie pool was by a big pool with another slide at building three. We also passed a couple of other pools on the way, but honestly there are so many that we lost track! We saw several other things that weren't marked on the map at all, like a ping pong table area, several hot tubs (I guess these were included under the "pool" heading), swings that overlook the water, large grilling areas, etc. I feel like a more detailed map would be very helpful.

Overall I am very, very happy with the resort. We have stayed on Disney property or at Windsor Hills in the past. I haven't been disappointed with any of them, though Disney may be my least favorite because of the price/value. This place has been lovely, and very much worth the little bit of money we paid to stay.


----------



## dancin Disney style

asmit4 said:


> We booked via VS...we have a 2 bedroom deluxe. Is there a list of things we can expect to have in the room upon arrival? I am trying to put together a garden grocer order. Wondering if there will be a roll of paper towels, a roll of tp in each bathroom, dish detergent, laundry det. and how much of each item will there be? Anybody know?



In the kitchen you will get 1 roll (or partial roll) or paper towel, 2 kitchen towels and dish clothes, 7 coffee filters, 1 package of reg coffee and 1 decaf, 2 packets with sugar and powdered creamer, a very, very tiny salt and pepper, 1 Crystal light lemonade and 1 micro popcorn.  Under the sink you will have 2-3 dishwasher packets and a very tiny bottle of dish liquid(approx 3oz).  You will also get 2-3 packets of laundry soap but no fab softener or dryer sheets.

They will leave 1 roll of TP in each bathroom.  Be sure to bring a couple of rolls from home.  The stuff they leave for you is horrible.  Calling it sandpaper insults sandpaper.


----------



## Eaglefan9727

savannie said:


> The pools have not been heated at all while we've been here. We've tried the lazy river, pirate, and the little splash pool with the mushroom. They were all freezing cold, which surprised me because it's really hot down here. It had rained earlier that day, though, so maybe that cooled them down a lot. We did eventually adjust to the water, but it took awhile!



I am hoping the pools will be heated in late October as that is when my wife and I will be there for 12 nights.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Eaglefan9727 said:


> I am hoping the pools will be heated in late October as that is when my wife and I will be there for 12 nights.



The pools are heated year round.


----------



## Rosebud123

dancin Disney style said:


> The pools are heated year round.



We went in April of '12 and all the pools were perfect! We had some chilly/cloudy days and nights and we thought the pools were plenty warm enough.


----------



## zilp

savannie said:


> We've been here all week, and I thought people that are about to come down might like to know how it is here currently.
> 
> 1. We did not have to get a parking pass/talk to anyone about the timeshare presentation. Check-in was a breeze, but there was a line at the parking pass desk, so we skipped it. Haven't had a problem in 6 days. We also unplugged the phones because they did call one day while we were out. I didn't want them waking us up at night about the presentation. They told us the $150 credit card hold was not required, so we skipped that, too.
> 
> 2. The pools have not been heated at all while we've been here. We've tried the lazy river, pirate, and the little splash pool with the mushroom. They were all freezing cold, which surprised me because it's really hot down here. It had rained earlier that day, though, so maybe that cooled them down a lot. We did eventually adjust to the water, but it took awhile!
> 
> 3. Parking is less than ideal, but not horrible. We are in building 5 and the parking deck is usually our only option. Every now and then we can find an empty space close to the building, though. The deck wouldn't be bad at all, but it faces the other building and you have to walk all the way around to get to building 5. It's a little scary at night with a toddler, but during the day it's not a problem.
> 
> 4. The room was much bigger than I expected. I thought it would be like a glorified hotel room, but it's more like a small apartment. I think anything bigger than a 2 bedroom would feel huge.
> 
> 5. The pizza delivery companies will deliver until 4 a.m., which actually came in handy after a very long day at Magic Kingdom. They did not quote a $4 delivery fee over the phone, so you might want to expect that when you order, though I'm sure each place differs in price.
> 
> 6. We haven't had any noise/uncleanliness/unfriendliness issues like others have mentioned. The staff has mostly been very friendly. They even take time to say "good morning" when walking by, etc. We can't hear anything from other guests in our unit, except one day a group of kids were full out running down the hall.
> 
> 7. They provide lots of supplies when you check in. I would say enough for 3 days or so. We also had all the bedding for our fold out bed in the closet in the living room.
> 
> 8. The whole place is very clean. I haven't seen any dirt or bugs anywhere at all.
> 
> 9. It's been a little confusing getting in through the gated entrance this week, but I think that's because one side was broken. Different guards handled this in different ways, so we weren't ever really sure what to do. But they fixed it yesterday, so hopefully we can just use our room key to scan through.
> 
> 10. My husband somehow managed to lock both room keys in our room (don't ask), and they were very nice about giving us an additional one for no charge.
> 
> My only complaint about the way things are managed here is that there just isn't enough information about the layout of the place. They provided us with a map upon check-in, but it doesn't really come close to showing everything this resort has. We were trying to find the little kiddie pool one day, and it took over an hour. The map just says "pool" on every pool, without any explanation as to which one is where. We eventually figured out that the fifth building has the lazy river, the pirate pool was at building six, I think, and the kiddie pool was by a big pool with another slide at building three. We also passed a couple of other pools on the way, but honestly there are so many that we lost track! We saw several other things that weren't marked on the map at all, like a ping pong table area, several hot tubs (I guess these were included under the "pool" heading), swings that overlook the water, large grilling areas, etc. I feel like a more detailed map would be very helpful.
> 
> Overall I am very, very happy with the resort. We have stayed on Disney property or at Windsor Hills in the past. I haven't been disappointed with any of them, though Disney may be my least favorite because of the price/value. This place has been lovely, and very much worth the little bit of money we paid to stay.



Thanks for the mini trip report, so helpful to those of us waiting to go for the first time


----------



## ADVentive

We checked in today and I just want to report that everything is great so far! Even better than I expected! 

We booked through vacation strategies. We hadn't gotten anything from them since we paid (ie confirmation number), but I wasn't concerned after reading the good reports here. All went as expected. Front desk had me in the system and everything was correct. I did not have a choice in room assignment, but my room is amazing! I'm in tower 6 on the top floor with a fireworks view.  We watched the fireworks tonight from our balcony and the kids loved it!  The room is very nice and clean and very upscale feeling to me. I feel like I got an excellent deal here!

The only real problem here at tower 6 is that there is not enough parking. There is the deck, but we had to get a separate key card to use it. And it was very confusing to figure out how to get back to tower 6 from the deck.

The gift they are giving at the parking pass desk is a free week stay, so I'm wondering if we may actually go to the presentation since that seems like it may be worth it. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## MickeyMickey

Just returned from another great stay at Bonnet Creek.   We were in a 3 bedroom presidential in tower 6, it was great.  Didn't go to the parks this time, and really n joyed the resort.  Especially liked the live music at the pool during the day, thanks James!


----------



## dancin Disney style

ADVentive said:


> The gift they are giving at the parking pass desk is a free week stay, so I'm wondering if we may actually go to the presentation since that seems like it may be worth it. I haven't decided yet.



I would absolutely go to the presentation for a free week stay.  The week long stay is worth well over $700.  The presentation will be over in under 2hrs IF you don't ask any questions.


----------



## akadada

savannie said:


> We've been here all week, and I thought people that are about to come down might like to know how it is here currently.
> 
> 
> 2. The pools have not been heated at all while we've been here. We've tried the lazy river, pirate, and the little splash pool with the mushroom. They were all freezing cold, which surprised me because it's really hot down here. It had rained earlier that day, though, so maybe that cooled them down a lot. We did eventually adjust to the water, but it took awhile!



Thanks for your great summary.

Do you or anyone familiar with the property know whether they heat the pools later in the year (Fall/Winter)?


----------



## MickeyMickey

akadada said:


> Thanks for your great summary.
> 
> Do you or anyone familiar with the property know whether they heat the pools later in the year (Fall/Winter)?





We just got back, spent three days at the pool (tower 1 and 3). And thought the temperature was perfect!


----------



## dancin Disney style

akadada said:


> Thanks for your great summary.
> 
> Do you or anyone familiar with the property know whether they heat the pools later in the year (Fall/Winter)?



The pools are heated year round. 

We have found that the pool at #5 is the warmest followed by the main pool and then #6 being the coolest of the three.


----------



## JimMIA

ADVentive said:


> The gift they are giving at the parking pass desk is a free week stay, so I'm wondering if we may actually go to the presentation since that seems like it may be worth it. I haven't decided yet.


Be very careful in dealing with the Wyndham sales weasels.  If their lips are moving, they are lying.  There is no telling what they mean by "free week stay," or what the attached strings are, but they're probably referring to a trial program they have where you pay $2,000-$3000 for a "free" week stay. 

The normal _real_ incentive for attending a sales presentation is a gift card for $75-$100...for four hours of high pressure. If they offered you something that sounds too good to be true... 

If you are interested in purchasing a Wyndham timeshare, the first thing to know is to NEVER buy it from Wyndham.  

There is a very active resale market (on eBay and elsewhere) and you can get a nice Wyndham contract for less than $1,000 including all closing and transfer fees.  If you mention resale to a sales weasel, they will lie through their teeth, even when you show them proof that they are lying.  Do NOT buy from Wyndham.

The Wyndham timeshare system itself is very good -- nice resorts, lots of options, good reservations and customer service systems, nice staffs.  

The Wyndham sales operation is the exact opposite -- they are among the sleaziest in a sleazy industry and have a well-deserved "F" rating with the Orlando Better Business Bureau.


----------



## j2k2guth

As anyone done the presentation and got the free week stay?  How long was the presentation?  Did you buy anything to get the week stay?  What is the week stay good for..1 bedroom, 2bedroom or 3 bedroom?  We are going next week and trying decide before we go if it is worth it.


----------



## fajina

MickeyMickey said:


> We just got back, spent three days at the pool (tower 1 and 3). And thought the temperature was perfect!



We just got back as well and the three pools we went to (6, 5 [lazy river] and 3) all felt great given the high every day was around 90 degrees.


----------



## carlbarry

ADVentive said:


> The gift they are giving at the parking pass desk is a free week stay, so I'm wondering if we may actually go to the presentation since that seems like it may be worth it. I haven't decided yet.



A "free week's stay" where?
The reason I ask is because as a Wyndham owner, I was once enticed into a presentation with the same offer.  What I received, and others have posted the same in the past, was an offer from RCI (the timeshare trading company, owned by Wyndham) for very limited weeks WITH a "processing fee" of $250.
So if that's what they're offering, it's not as great a deal as it seems.


----------



## ADVentive

carlbarry said:


> A "free week's stay" where? The reason I ask is because as a Wyndham owner, I was once enticed into a presentation with the same offer.  What I received, and others have posted the same in the past, was an offer from RCI (the timeshare trading company, owned by Wyndham) for very limited weeks WITH a "processing fee" of $250. So if that's what they're offering, it's not as great a deal as it seems.



Yes, it says "RCI free week" on the paper he gave me. If I go it will prob be Wed or maybe Sat.


----------



## carlbarry

ADVentive said:


> Yes, it says "RCI free week" on the paper he gave me. If I go it will prob be Wed or maybe Sat.



Then don't get too excited.  I have mine in front of me: $249 to go somewhere; there is a chart that shows where and when you can go.  Headlined "Sample Extra Vacations getaway Availability" it gives, for example, "Eastern Canada, Included resorts: Ontario, Jan-May, Oct-Dec." "U.S.-The Rockies, Colorado-Southern, Jan-Feb, Oct-Dec." "Europe: Spain, Portugal, Jan-Apr, Nov-Dec."
In other words, limited destinations at off-peak times.


----------



## Chelley00

dancin Disney style said:


> The pools are heated year round.
> 
> We have found that the pool at #5 is the warmest followed by the main pool and then #6 being the coolest of the three.



When we there the pool at building 2 was freezing and 4 was the warmest


----------



## darrius1st

I stayed 7/27-8/3 and I was told i would get a free week that could be used at Bonnet Creek. Then I told them my wife was not with me and the said I couldn't attend alone.


----------



## savannie

We went back to the pools a few days after I posted my "mini review." The kiddie pool was still freezing cold, but the lazy river was quite warm. Pirate pool wasn't very warm, but we got used to it quickly. I'm not sure what was up that first day. I can only assume the rain earlier caused them to be so cold. We really enjoyed our stay, and will definitely go back.


----------



## jameyh

We are here now, really enjoying room. I agree that there isn't much direction given about location of pools, elevators, or even parking. We are staying in main building on level 3. 
Purchased $11 burger & fries from cantina- average cafeteria food. Husband ordered sandwich & breadsticks from pizza place for $27 and it was also so-so. Definitely will be staying here again but will NOT be ordering food from these two locations again.


----------



## dissy_dee

If you go to a presentation for the Timeshare DO NOT TAKE what they call a free week for your gift.  

Ask for a gift card instead.  The free week is not worth the paper it is printed on.  

I own Wyndham Timeshare bought from E-bay and I have done several presentations at different resorts.  I only made the mistake of taking the "free vacation" once.  It was a total hassle and I had to send a deposit in before they would make a reservation.  You choose 3 dates for the place you want to visit.  

Long story short none of my dates were acceptable and it took me over a year to get my deposit returned back to me.  Also none of my dates were high season dates so I did not understand why they could not make my reservation.

Just be careful when going to these presentations because it is high pressure sales and most of them are good at their jobs.  If their lips are moving they are probably lying.

BTW I love Bonnet Creek and plan to be there in December!!!!!


----------



## savannie

Oh, one other note: the poolside restaurant wasn't too crazy on appetizer prices, but when we got our check we saw that they charged $3.75 for our drinks! We ordered a Dr. Pepper, sweet tea, and a child's sweet tea. All were $3.75. That's absolutely insane to me, so I thought I'd give some warning here. The food and service were pretty good, though.


----------



## Kemorr

Will bell services deliver groceries and strollers to the room? We plan on checking in at 4, but then plan on going straight to DTD for dinner. When we get back, I just want to get the kids in bed. Can I call down to bell services after everyone is settled to have our groceries and stroller delivered, or will they expect me to pick them up or try to deliver them once we've checked in? If they deliver when we're not there, will they put stuff in the fridge?


----------



## MommaBerd

Can someone tell me what sort of things you have to do in your condo prior to check out? Do you have to take sheets off, sweep, clean dishes, etc.? I'm trying to plan how much time we'll need when its time to pack up. Some places require more effort than others. Thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

MommaBerd said:


> Can someone tell me what sort of things you have to do in your condo prior to check out? Do you have to take sheets off, sweep, clean dishes, etc.? I'm trying to plan how much time we'll need when its time to pack up. Some places require more effort than others. Thanks!



Honestly....   they don't really require anything anymore.    I remember my first stay in 2008 there was a list that included taking the trash to the chute,  running towels in the laundry,  running the dishes,  and stripping the beds.      Ever since then however the list of checkout tasks hasn't been included.      Personally,  I still often do those things if I can since it's so easy and can help turn the room over quicker for the next guest....  but it's not a posted requirement.


----------



## dancin Disney style

DCTooTall said:


> Honestly....   they don't really require anything anymore.    I remember my first stay in 2008 there was a list that included taking the trash to the chute,  running towels in the laundry,  running the dishes,  and stripping the beds.      Ever since then however the list of checkout tasks hasn't been included.      Personally,  I still often do those things if I can since it's so easy and can help turn the room over quicker for the next guest....  but it's not a posted requirement.



Yes, nothing is required but we will take out our trash, turn on the dishwasher and pile all the towels together near the door. I do it because I think I would appreciate it if I were a housekeeper.


----------



## MommaBerd

Thanks for the info. I have stayed in some places that have required a LOT of clean up - to the point where I wondered what exactly the cleaning crew did!


----------



## Chelley00

Kemorr said:


> Will bell services deliver groceries and strollers to the room? We plan on checking in at 4, but then plan on going straight to DTD for dinner. When we get back, I just want to get the kids in bed. Can I call down to bell services after everyone is settled to have our groceries and stroller delivered, or will they expect me to pick them up or try to deliver them once we've checked in? If they deliver when we're not there, will they put stuff in the fridge?




They delivered our stuff for us.  We had gone down to check and it hadn't arrived yet so they brought it when it did get there.  

They will store stuff in a fridge in bell services if it gets it there before you do.  They won't deliver it if you aren't there.


----------



## aubriee

dancin Disney style said:


> Yes, nothing is required but we will take out our trash, turn on the dishwasher and pile all the towels together near the door. I do it because I think I would appreciate it if I were a housekeeper.



I agree!  I was just there Sept 14th-22nd.  I stripped the bed and piled the sheets with the towels on the foot of the bed, made sure all the dishes were put up, swept, and took the trash down to the chute.


----------



## DisneyToddlers

When we were there last month, we called to ask what we should do before we leave. They said just to strip the beds and put all the linens and towels in the Jacuzzi tub, and to take the trash to the chute. We also ran the dishwasher and cleaned up the kitchen. 

I'd much rather be at WBC now rather than having to deal with all I have to do at my own home, LOL!


----------



## sb682

We just got back from an 8 night stay and loved it! I never want to stay anywhere else again when we visit Disney! We booked through VS and got a great rate on a 2 bedroom deluxe.

We arrived on property around 2 and killed some time at Downtown Disney before check-in. We had to wait about 30 minutes for our room to be ready. I requested an Epcot view on a high floor, and we got Tower 4, 11th floor, facing the parking lot. We were so happy! We could see Epcot, the Contemporary and DtD from our balcony. We watched Illuminations and Wishes from our room several nights. HalloWishes was amazing, even from that distance!

The room was nice and big and the beds were very comfortable. The only problems were our Jacuzzi jets didn't work, and the blender's motor had burned out. I found out while I was making my breakfast smoothie, but we had a new blender delivered to the room by that afternoon. Make sure to check that the appliances work before you really need them. If you plan to do any baking, bring your own pans and measuring cups. I had to guess how much mix I was using when making pancakes, and I couldn't bake my bacon in the oven like I usually do. The measuring spoons are a weird style and very flat, so it was tricky to get an accurate measurement.

We used the Tower 5 fort pool most days. DS4 loved the zero-entry pool and lazy river, but he was too small for the tubes. We bought a kid-sized one at Walgreens, but they also sell them for pretty reasonable prices ($2.99) in the market in Puerto de Leon. It was never too crowded when we went, although I recommend going in the morning or early afternoon if you want to avoid rambunctious teenagers. The pirate pool at Tower 6 was also nice, but we didn't enjoy it as much. DH went down the water slide and said it was fun but VERY fast.

Parking was never a hassle, though I know September is a slower time of year. We always parked right in front of the building or on the first floor of the garage. Publix (with attached liquor store) was a quick drive down I-4 and 192, as was Krispy Kreme and Chick-fil-A. We could not believe how short the drive back from Epcot is. My husband was looking at something on his phone as we left the parking lot, and when he looked up, he was completely surprised to see we were parked at the resort. HS is also a 5-minute drive away, as is Art of Animation. We got takeout from Landscape of Flavors one night and went to "Cars Land for poor people", as Josh from EasyWDW calls it. MK is also a short drive.

Our only gripe was that we hadn't been informed that the Bonnet Creek 5K was going on Saturday morning, right when everyone was trying to get to rope drop. We waited for 20 minutes to leave the resort. I hope they figure out an alternate route for any other runs they might do in the future.


----------



## westcoastgal

We have been at BCR since Sept 21 and leave on the 29th. Things have been ok as we spend only nights and mornings in our room. We are in tower 2 on 3rd floor. We waited until 4pm to check in and were told only 1 room was ready and we could take it or wait indefinitely. With 2 four year olds, we took the room. Ifind it odd that at 4pm people were waiting for rooms. 
There was a party of 3 families who had reservations but didn't get their booked room types. They had 3 suites booked, a 1 bdrm, 2 bdrm and 3 bdrm. They were given one 4 bdrm for night one, and 2 2 bdrm for night 2 and promised their booked rooms for night 3. I'd be pissed.
Our 2bdrm is nice for the price. Our jacuzzi doesn't work, we had NO hot water one night and there were HUGE brown bugs of some sort that I've never seen before. They seriously scare the hell out of me and come out at night. They are as big as my thumb literally.
The pools are unheated but main pools are warmer than others. Tower 2&3 pools are freezing!
I was called early in the morning 3 times re timeshare pitch. I finally unplugged the phone. It only bothered me when we had gone to the Halloween party and returned at 1am. Our 4 year olds were exhausted and we wanted them to sleep in. At 8:15am, the phone woke them. 
We had to get a parking pass day 4 and were pitched again. 
We reserved through VS for 8 days and they used 2 owners points for 4 days each. The resort had us recheck in on day 4, renew key cards and get new parking pass.
Overall, it is very close to parks. Lots to do. Great price and minor issues.


----------



## ADVentive

westcoastgal said:


> We have been at BCR since Sept 21 and leave on the 29th. Things have been ok as we spend only nights and mornings in our room. We are in tower 2 on 3rd floor. We waited until 4pm to check in and were told only 1 room was ready and we could take it or wait indefinitely. With 2 four year olds, we took the room. Ifind it odd that at 4pm people were waiting for rooms. There was a party of 3 families who had reservations but didn't get their booked room types. They had 3 suites booked, a 1 bdrm, 2 bdrm and 3 bdrm. They were given one 4 bdrm for night one, and 2 2 bdrm for night 2 and promised their booked rooms for night 3. I'd be pissed. Our 2bdrm is nice for the price. Our jacuzzi doesn't work, we had NO hot water one night and there were HUGE brown bugs of some sort that I've never seen before. They seriously scare the hell out of me and come out at night. They are as big as my thumb literally. The pools are unheated but main pools are warmer than others. Tower 2&3 pools are freezing! I was called early in the morning 3 times re timeshare pitch. I finally unplugged the phone. It only bothered me when we had gone to the Halloween party and returned at 1am. Our 4 year olds were exhausted and we wanted them to sleep in. At 8:15am, the phone woke them. We had to get a parking pass day 4 and were pitched again. We reserved through VS for 8 days and they used 2 owners points for 4 days each. The resort had us recheck in on day 4, renew key cards and get new parking pass. Overall, it is very close to parks. Lots to do. Great price and minor issues.



We have been here the same week as you, also checked in on Sept 21. We arrived around 1pm and checked in no problem at that time. Our room was ready and was correct. We have had no problems as far as the tub or the hot water. We have also not seen any bugs inside. The pool temperature has seemed fine to me, but the pool at the main building certainly is noticeably warmer than the others. I have been called on the phone, but not about the timeshare pitch, and we are usually gone around 8:15, so I guess I'm not sure what time they called.  They left us messages. The first time was to say welcome and please call if you need anything. The second was the activities desk calling to make sure we knew about the activities. We were pitched at the parking pass desk, on our arrival day. I told him that I would consider going but that I made no guarantees. I didn't go, and they haven't given me a hard time at all. Our biggest complaint was about lack of parking at tower 6, but now that we have gotten used to parking in the deck it really isn't a problem. I would definitely stay here again, especially if I needed space for more than 4 people again.


----------



## aubriee

westcoastgal said:


> We have been at BCR since Sept 21 and leave on the 29th. Things have been ok as we spend only nights and mornings in our room. We are in tower 2 on 3rd floor. We waited until 4pm to check in and were told only 1 room was ready and we could take it or wait indefinitely. With 2 four year olds, we took the room. Ifind it odd that at 4pm people were waiting for rooms.
> There was a party of 3 families who had reservations but didn't get their booked room types. They had 3 suites booked, a 1 bdrm, 2 bdrm and 3 bdrm. They were given one 4 bdrm for night one, and 2 2 bdrm for night 2 and promised their booked rooms for night 3. I'd be pissed.
> Our 2bdrm is nice for the price. Our jacuzzi doesn't work, we had NO hot water one night and there were HUGE brown bugs of some sort that I've never seen before. They seriously scare the hell out of me and come out at night. They are as big as my thumb literally.
> The pools are unheated but main pools are warmer than others. Tower 2&3 pools are freezing!
> I was called early in the morning 3 times re timeshare pitch. I finally unplugged the phone. It only bothered me when we had gone to the Halloween party and returned at 1am. Our 4 year olds were exhausted and we wanted them to sleep in. At 8:15am, the phone woke them.
> We had to get a parking pass day 4 and were pitched again.
> We reserved through VS for 8 days and they used 2 owners points for 4 days each. The resort had us recheck in on day 4, renew key cards and get new parking pass.
> Overall, it is very close to parks. Lots to do. Great price and minor issues.



Wow!  I had a totally different experience when I was there Sept 14th-22nd.  I checked in about 12:30pm and several rooms were ready.  I asked about facing the lake and was told she could give me a condo facing the lake, but I would have to wait until later that afternoon for it to be ready.  She had several condos that faced parking lots that were ready then though.  She was really nice and said it was my choice.  I decided to go with one that was ready and asked if I could be in tower 4 or 5.  She gave me a great condo in tower 5, facing DTD.  I didn't see a bug in there all week and the pools were fine.  At the parking desk I checked the lowest salary and told her my husband was not with me this trip.  I came in one night and found a message.  The only thing it said though was Welcome to Bonnet Creek, they hoped I was having a nice vacation, and call if I needed anything.  Other than that my phone never rang.

We had the same experience when we checked in at BC this past May.  Except when I asked about a condo facing the lake, the CM said to let her see what she could do and after checking offered me two (one in tower 4 and one in tower 2).  That day we checked in about noon and were able to go straight to our condo in tower 4.  We didn't see any bugs that trip either.  I guess we were lucky but we didn't have a single problem either trip (other than I wished they had more handicap parking).  The May trip I booked through Vacation Strategy and the trip last week I booked through Shelby Resorts.  I also have a trip booked for Dec 6th-16th through Aaron Washburn.


----------



## buggy

We went Sept 14th -22nd and stayed in Tower 6 in a 3 bedroom Presidential Suite.  We drove halfway from Atlanta the day before and spent the night at the Comfort Suites in Augusta, Georgia so that we could arrive early on the 14th in order to get a pool/lake view (our hotel room slept six and came with a free breakfast).  When I checked in on Saturday at 1:00 p.m. at Tower 6, I was told that reservations had already had us down for a parking lot view.  I was under the impression from this thread that all room assignments took place at check in so had I know our room was assigned earlier, I would have called in advance and requested a pool/lake view.  However, I am kind of glad we were assigned to a parking lot view because it also had a view of DTD and, more importantly, it was in the shade in the late afternoon when we got back from the parks and I am sure much quieter than pool/lake view.  

Our suite was immaculate and no bugs but I did unplug the phone even though I did not do the parking pass and I deprogrammed the thermostats (thanks to this thread) and lowered the temperature in the room.  

Overall, WBC is a very nice resort and we have stayed deluxe in the past and the Presidential Suite puts deluxe to shame both in price and luxury.  The only downside was that the dishwasher only worked if you put it on a delayed wash and other guest would just dump their trash in the trash room at the end of the hall instead of throwing it down the trash chute.  Also, if your kids can't swim, they won't let them go down the Tower 3 pool slide even with a life jacket.  

This thread was invaluable to our pleasant stay and I recommend all who are first-time guest to read it in it's entirety and write down the tips.  We will stay at WBC again.


----------



## Kemorr

buggy said:


> We went Sept 14th -22nd and stayed in Tower 6 in a 3 bedroom Presidential Suite.  We drove halfway from Atlanta the day before and spent the night at the Comfort Suites in Augusta, Georgia so that we could arrive early on the 14th in order to get a pool/lake view (our hotel room slept six and came with a free breakfast).  When I checked in on Saturday at 1:00 p.m. at Tower 6, I was told that reservations had already had us down for a parking lot view.  I was under the impression from this thread that all room assignments took place at check in so had I know our room was assigned earlier, I would have called in advance and requested a pool/lake view.  However, I am kind of glad we were assigned to a parking lot view because it also had a view of DTD and, more importantly, it was in the shade in the late afternoon when we got back from the parks and I am sure much quieter than pool/lake view.
> 
> Our suite was immaculate and no bugs but I did unplug the phone even though I did not do the parking pass and I deprogrammed the thermostats (thanks to this thread) and lowered the temperature in the room.
> 
> Overall, WBC is a very nice resort and we have stayed deluxe in the past and the Presidential Suite puts deluxe to shame both in price and luxury.  The only downside was that the dishwasher only worked if you put it on a delayed wash and other guest would just dump their trash in the trash room at the end of the hall instead of throwing it down the trash chute.  Also, if your kids can't swim, they won't let them go down the Tower 3 pool slide even with a life jacket.
> 
> This thread was invaluable to our pleasant stay and I recommend all who are first-time guest to read it in it's entirety and write down the tips.  We will stay at WBC again.




What do you have to do to the thermostat to reprogram it?


----------



## cruisinpan567

sb682 said:
			
		

> We just got back from an 8 night stay and loved it! I never want to stay anywhere else again when we visit Disney! We booked through VS and got a great rate on a 2 bedroom deluxe.
> 
> We arrived on property around 2 and killed some time at Downtown Disney before check-in. We had to wait about 30 minutes for our room to be ready. I requested an Epcot view on a high floor, and we got Tower 4, 11th floor, facing the parking lot. We were so happy! We could see Epcot, the Contemporary and DtD from our balcony. We watched Illuminations and Wishes from our room several nights. HalloWishes was amazing, even from that distance!
> 
> The room was nice and big and the beds were very comfortable. The only problems were our Jacuzzi jets didn't work, and the blender's motor had burned out. I found out while I was making my breakfast smoothie, but we had a new blender delivered to the room by that afternoon. Make sure to check that the appliances work before you really need them. If you plan to do any baking, bring your own pans and measuring cups. I had to guess how much mix I was using when making pancakes, and I couldn't bake my bacon in the oven like I usually do. The measuring spoons are a weird style and very flat, so it was tricky to get an accurate measurement.
> 
> We used the Tower 5 fort pool most days. DS4 loved the zero-entry pool and lazy river, but he was too small for the tubes. We bought a kid-sized one at Walgreens, but they also sell them for pretty reasonable prices ($2.99) in the market in Puerto de Leon. It was never too crowded when we went, although I recommend going in the morning or early afternoon if you want to avoid rambunctious teenagers. The pirate pool at Tower 6 was also nice, but we didn't enjoy it as much. DH went down the water slide and said it was fun but VERY fast.
> 
> Parking was never a hassle, though I know September is a slower time of year. We always parked right in front of the building or on the first floor of the garage. Publix (with attached liquor store) was a quick drive down I-4 and 192, as was Krispy Kreme and Chick-fil-A. We could not believe how short the drive back from Epcot is. My husband was looking at something on his phone as we left the parking lot, and when he looked up, he was completely surprised to see we were parked at the resort. HS is also a 5-minute drive away, as is Art of Animation. We got takeout from Landscape of Flavors one night and went to "Cars Land for poor people", as Josh from EasyWDW calls it. MK is also a short drive.
> 
> Our only gripe was that we hadn't been informed that the Bonnet Creek 5K was going on Saturday morning, right when everyone was trying to get to rope drop. We waited for 20 minutes to leave the resort. I hope they figure out an alternate route for any other runs they might do in the future.



Great trip report thanks. We also loved our stay. Would have liked an Epcot view though. Tower two had a golf course and parking lot view. Still not bad


----------



## cruisinpan567

Kemorr said:
			
		

> What do you have to do to the thermostat to reprogram it?



I have the same question


----------



## cocoabean1

Here you go:::   Set the temperature that you want.  Hold the F/C button until 6P appears.  Your temp is set and will not change until you change it.


----------



## Upatnoon

buggy said:


> We went Sept 14th -22nd and stayed in Tower 6 in a 3 bedroom Presidential Suite.  We drove halfway from Atlanta the day before and spent the night at the Comfort Suites in Augusta, Georgia so that we could arrive early on the 14th in order to get a pool/lake view (our hotel room slept six and came with a free breakfast).  When I checked in on Saturday at 1:00 p.m. at Tower 6, I was told that reservations had already had us down for a parking lot view.  I was under the impression from this thread that all room assignments took place at check in so had I know our room was assigned earlier, I would have called in advance and requested a pool/lake view.  However, I am kind of glad we were assigned to a parking lot view because it also had a view of DTD and, more importantly, it was in the shade in the late afternoon when we got back from the parks and I am sure much quieter than pool/lake view.
> 
> Our suite was immaculate and no bugs but I did unplug the phone even though I did not do the parking pass and I deprogrammed the thermostats (thanks to this thread) and lowered the temperature in the room.
> 
> Overall, WBC is a very nice resort and we have stayed deluxe in the past and the Presidential Suite puts deluxe to shame both in price and luxury.  The only downside was that the dishwasher only worked if you put it on a delayed wash and other guest would just dump their trash in the trash room at the end of the hall instead of throwing it down the trash chute.  Also, if your kids can't swim, they won't let them go down the Tower 3 pool slide even with a life jacket.
> 
> This thread was invaluable to our pleasant stay and I recommend all who are first-time guest to read it in it's entirety and write down the tips.  We will stay at WBC again.


Bonnet Creek has banned the "call ahead and request" game --- no doubt from many people calling ahead.

Rooms are assigned before you check in, likely by some computer program. When you check in, you can make a request for a different location. It is up to the person taking your request to see if they will move you to a different room. 

I can see where the whole "request game" is pain for the resort. People calling ahead for "fireworks views." Extra time to hunt for rooms with "fireworks views" at check in. Some guests upset that all the "good rooms" were taken by renters who arrived early, etc.

Anyway, I still think it more luck of the draw of who checks you in and  what's available.


----------



## Upatnoon

buggy said:


> We went Sept 14th -22nd and stayed in Tower 6 in a 3 bedroom Presidential Suite.  We drove halfway from Atlanta the day before and spent the night at the Comfort Suites in Augusta, Georgia so that we could arrive early on the 14th in order to get a pool/lake view (our hotel room slept six and came with a free breakfast).  When I checked in on Saturday at 1:00 p.m. at Tower 6, I was told that reservations had already had us down for a parking lot view.  I was under the impression from this thread that all room assignments took place at check in so had I know our room was assigned earlier, I would have called in advance and requested a pool/lake view.  However, I am kind of glad we were assigned to a parking lot view because it also had a view of DTD and, more importantly, it was in the shade in the late afternoon when we got back from the parks and I am sure much quieter than pool/lake view.
> 
> Our suite was immaculate and no bugs but I did unplug the phone even though I did not do the parking pass and I deprogrammed the thermostats (thanks to this thread) and lowered the temperature in the room.
> 
> Overall, WBC is a very nice resort and we have stayed deluxe in the past and the Presidential Suite puts deluxe to shame both in price and luxury.  The only downside was that the dishwasher only worked if you put it on a delayed wash and other guest would just dump their trash in the trash room at the end of the hall instead of throwing it down the trash chute.  Also, if your kids can't swim, they won't let them go down the Tower 3 pool slide even with a life jacket.
> 
> This thread was invaluable to our pleasant stay and I recommend all who are first-time guest to read it in it's entirety and write down the tips.  We will stay at WBC again.


Bonnet Creek has banned the "call ahead and request" game --- no doubt from many people calling ahead.

Rooms are assigned before you check in, likely by some computer program. When you check in, you can make a request for a different location. It is up to the person taking your request to see if they will move you to a different room. 

I can see where the whole "request game" is pain for the resort. People calling ahead for "fireworks views." Extra time to hunt for rooms with "fireworks views" at check in. Some guests upset that all the "good rooms" were taken by renters who arrived early, etc.

Anyway, I still think it more luck of the draw of who checks you in and  what's available.


----------



## deelovesdis

Hi,

I have been reading the  BC threads, but havent noticed my questions asked

1. Does  WBC decorate the main lobby in Tower 1 for christmas? Or decorate for Christmas anywhere on the grounds?

2. do they allow you to put an artificial tree in your room? 

Never been to Disney for Christmas and would like to finally make it there this year, but need to know about the decorations. I  know the Disney resorts decorate, but the deal breaker for the kids is the decorations.

thanks

Dee


----------



## westcoastgal

Upatnoon said:


> Bonnet Creek has banned the "call ahead and request" game --- no doubt from many people calling ahead.
> 
> Rooms are assigned before you check in, likely by some computer program. When you check in, you can make a request for a different location. It is up to the person taking your request to see if they will move you to a different room.
> 
> I can see where the whole "request game" is pain for the resort. People calling ahead for "fireworks views." Extra time to hunt for rooms with "fireworks views" at check in. Some guests upset that all the "good rooms" were taken by renters who arrived early, etc.
> 
> Anyway, I still think it more luck of the draw of who checks you in and  what's available.




I agree with the above post as many people at WBC told me they'd been denied advance room requests. I am not sure if it was due to Wine and Food Fest but the resort was incrediblybusy after the 26thand apparently no rooms with fireworks views, in tower 5 or 6 were available for the next few days. At least that's what we were told by other guests. Their room requests were denied for fireworks views and tower 6 parking was difficult.
Overall good stay. I perhaps have bad luck. I ended up in ER in Orlando and have an infected leg needing IV antibiotics. Cause? Bug bite.


----------



## tba

"great Christmas decorations" mentioned here:



The Iron Giant said:


> We just finished a great stay at WBC - 12/8 to 12/14. We had a two bedroom deluxe unit on the 15th floor of tower 5.  We rented through Ken and Denise Price and would highly recommend them.
> 
> The room was clean and everything was in great shape.  The kids loved the pools. It felt like we had the place to ourselves as it was not busy at all. We had a pool day and spent it over by La Cocina. We ordered pizza for lunch and drinks from the bar.  There was a guy with a guitar provinding entertainment for the adults and the resort had a young lady organizing games by the pool for the kids.  Can't say enough good things about the place.
> 
> The time share sell at the parking pass desk was very low key and they didn't press me any further when i politely said no thank you.  The room had everything we needed and the space was great now that we have four kids.  We love staying onsite at Disney, but I doubt we will stay anywhere else in the future.  There is no comparison to cramming a family into a small hotel room.   The resort grounds are every bit as beautiful as Disney and* they had great Christmas decorations up *as well.  At checkin my kids got their photo with Santa and they also had a guy in the lobby doing balloon animals.  Fantastic!
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions.  Thanks again to everyone who contributed to this thread!



Comments found elsewhere re WBC decorations in '11 mentioned *a large tree in lobby, two 5-6 foot nutcracker soldiers made out of balloons and several large wreaths hanging from the exterior. *

Hopefully some former Christmas season guests will let us know more from their experience. 

We're planning to bring some (minimal) Christmas decorations for our room, including a (very small) tree.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## tallmouse

So I am looking at a 3 bedroom pres unit and wondered on what the actual layout is and where the bedrooms are.  The only floor plan I have seen is the one above.  However, I have seen pictures and video showing the bedrooms on opposite ends of the unit.  Anybody have experience with these units?
Thanks


----------



## chicagoshannon

tallmouse said:


> So I am looking at a 3 bedroom pres unit and wondered on what the actual layout is and where the bedrooms are.  The only floor plan I have seen is the one above.  However, I have seen pictures and video showing the bedrooms on opposite ends of the unit.  Anybody have experience with these units?
> Thanks



We had a 3 bedroom deluxe with a different set up.  When you walked in the door immediately to the right was a hallway with 2 bedrooms, a bathroom, and the washer/dryer.  If you went straight you'd walk into the dining room/kitchen/living room area.  To the left of the kitchen was the big master bedroom/bathroom.  

We loved the set up.  It gave my family of 4 a nice separation from my parents.


----------



## LadyBeBop

deelovesdis said:


> 2. do they allow you to put an artificial tree in your room?



I'm sure they do, Dee.  We stayed at another Wyndham resort over Christmas one year (Wyndham Fairfield Glade in Tennessee).  Without us knowing it, our two daughters (about 22 and 23 at the time) stayed up Christmas Eve night and put up a decorated artificial tree.  One of my all time favorite Christmas present, because I missed having a tree.


----------



## asmit4

The pools have me confused. What bldg is the splash pad kids cold pool area at? What bldg is the zero entry/lazy river at? (and does the lazy river move at all or is it more like a pool shaped like a lazy river?)

Do they have 2 playgrounds? one on each side?


----------



## savannie

asmit4 said:


> The pools have me confused. What bldg is the splash pad kids cold pool area at? What bldg is the zero entry/lazy river at? (and does the lazy river move at all or is it more like a pool shaped like a lazy river?)  Do they have 2 playgrounds? one on each side?



Splash pad is different from the cold splash pool I was referring to. Splash pool is at building 3, I think. Splash pad was at the main building. Lazy river is at five, and it moves. But people treat it like a pool. It's kind of difficult to treat it like a lazy river because people play and will shove past you. It's hard to just lay back and let the water move you along. Pirate pool is at building six. I only saw one playground, which was somewhere between the main building and the splash pool--maybe building 2.


----------



## carlbarry

savannie said:


> Splash pad is different from the cold splash pool I was referring to. Splash pool is at building 3, I think. Splash pad was at the main building. Lazy river is at five, and it moves. But people treat it like a pool. It's kind of difficult to treat it like a lazy river because people play and will shove past you. It's hard to just lay back and let the water move you along. Pirate pool is at building six. I only saw one playground, which was somewhere between the main building and the splash pool--maybe building 2.



There are two lazy rivers, one at the main building, and the other at the pirate ship.  The lazy river at the pirate ship is much better.


----------



## sb682

The other lazy river is actually by the fort pool (Tower 5) not the pirate ship pool (Tower 6).  It's only 3 feet deep (I believe the other one is deeper), so I felt much more comfortable taking my non-swimmer through it. There is also a large zero-entry area at the fort pool with lots of shade, so you can sit in the water while your kids splash around. When we went, little kids were playing Marco Polo and we had a nice time tossing a beach ball around with other families.

If you have a pool day and go swimming right after breakfast or when most people are in the parks, the lazy river is very relaxing, especially if you bring an adult beverage with you.  It starts to fill up with pre-teens and teens around lunch time.


----------



## sersee05

Ok..so I have questions. I came to the expert thread   I started going through all the pages...but it is going to take me all day   So I thought I would just ask. 

Basically my story is that we have a ressie at a deluxe resort in disney booked with free dining. Trying to get that was crazy.. nothing was open. We have a family of 5(ages 16, 11, 8) so have less choice where we stay. When I finally got a ressie the cost was really high.  We decided this was not something we wanted to spend even with free dining. I started pricing out offsite and felt the value was better not to mention getting the upscale hotel that I would want. For some it's just a place to lay there head. For my family, the hotel is part of the vacation. I have been given many suggestions and WBC is one that keeps coming up. My 16 year old is very sad not to have the Disney "feel".  I was sad to lose the dining and to be able to eat at all the restaurants and lose a little bit of the "feel" also. I have been told that WBC would be a good choice to help remedy that.


Sooooo I have seen a lot of people go through vacation strategy. I don't know them so of course it makes me nervous. I have been told not to go on the wyndham website to book..Where are places that I could try and book a room that you can suggest as reputable. I don't want to do anything with ebay at all.

It's my vacation...so Im not really into cooking except breakfast. Where do you guys go to eat? Do you feel the Disney magic still? Please make me feel better about considering WBC  I have to make a decision fairly quickly or I won't have any place to stay!! hahaha.

We are coming before Thanksgiving in November.  I am thinking this is a place I would want.  When the parks close, we aren't necessarily going straight back to our rooms to sleep. We usually like to unwind. My kids enjoy watching tv or reading ...In a hotel room it is always hard. I can only watch so much Disney channel or spongebob. So it will be nice to be able to have adult time and a couple of drinks. 

Thank you so much for any advice and help.


----------



## Bellamouse

There are lots of reputable places to book, no need to be nervous.  Something to remember though, this is not a hotel, it is a timeshare.  So it works a little differently.  You rent from someone who is selling their timeshare points basically.  So your name won't be on the reservation at the property until shortly before you arrive, no matter how far in advance you book.  That's just how it works, so you need to be comfortable with that.  There are thousands upon thousands of us who do it and have no problems whatsoever, so it's just a matter of getting used to something different.  There is nothing shady about any of the process, it's just different.

Also, there is no maid service, so it's not like a hotel.  I personally love that.  I don't really want strangers in my room.  Others like the daily maid service.  So if you are expecting that, it might not be for you.

Lastly, you can absolutely still dine at Disney.  Not sure why you think you have to be staying on property in order to dine on property.   We are going in 26 days (  ) and all of our dining will be taking place on property - even on the days we don't go to the parks.    Our plans for this trip include 'Ohana, Cape May, Biergarten, Be our Guest, Raglan Road, Via Napoli, Grand Floridian Cafe, the Luau at the Poly and Cali Grill.  I don't intend to eat off property at all except for lunch at Kennedy Space Center one day, and maybe something for lunch at the poolside bar at WBC one day.

I totally feel the magic when I'm at WBC.  Does it have Mickey Mouse all over the place?  No.  But it has space.  It has amenities.  It has peace and quiet.  It has space.  It has lots of hot tubs (which Disney properties do not have!).  Did I mention it has space?     For me, space to spread out and relax and not feel crowded and on top of each other is worth so much.  And I love having a full kitchen (even though we don't cook other than some quick breakfast either).  And I love, love, love the washer and dryer in the room.    

It's so close to the parks, you do feel like you're on property.  We always have a car, so a quick ride down to DTD or to one of the resorts for a meal is no big deal at all.  We're talking 5 to 10 minutes ride max.   

We rent from any of the people we find at www.myresortnetwork.com .   We also rented from Ebay which I know you said you weren't interested in.  But we did it and it worked out great.  The guy we rented from there has 100% positive feedback and only deals in timeshare rentals.  So he's very reputable.   We got a 2 BR for $100 a night last year.   I loved having 2 bathrooms!

But I know that Vacation Strategies and the other one mentioned a lot here on this thread (I forget the name) always get rave reviews, so you can't go wrong with any of them.   Don't be nervous.  Once you have all the space at WBC for 1/4 the price you will never want to go back to onsite again.


----------



## sersee05

Thank you Bellamouse!  Space is definitely a plus! We had to travel alot for my daughter's lacrosse tournaments.  When all five of us go..I usually went on vrbo and booked a house through an owner. It has always worked out great.  We did this when we went to MAss. I ended up spending less and we all were spread out. It was great.

I knew I could still eat on Disney property..but before I had the "free" dining..so I wouldn't have worried about a very expensive dinner. But I think with the money I would save offsite..it will be ok.

I did know about the timeshare ...do you have to listen to a demonstration? I should stay away from the Wyndham website when booking? I don't know why I am afraid of ebay.  I am not overly familiar with it I guess. I will look into the link you provided .

Im ok without the maid service. That isn't a big deal.  Is it similar to renting a home for vacation? We rent a house and go to obx in the summer. No maid service and we have to dump the garbage before leaving and clean out the fridge.


----------



## Kemorr

sersee05 said:


> Ok..so I have questions. I came to the expert thread   I started going through all the pages...but it is going to take me all day   So I thought I would just ask.
> 
> Basically my story is that we have a ressie at a deluxe resort in disney booked with free dining. Trying to get that was crazy.. nothing was open. We have a family of 5(ages 16, 11, 8) so have less choice where we stay. When I finally got a ressie the cost was really high.  We decided this was not something we wanted to spend even with free dining. I started pricing out offsite and felt the value was better not to mention getting the upscale hotel that I would want. For some it's just a place to lay there head. For my family, the hotel is part of the vacation. I have been given many suggestions and WBC is one that keeps coming up. My 16 year old is very sad not to have the Disney "feel".  I was sad to lose the dining and to be able to eat at all the restaurants and lose a little bit of the "feel" also. I have been told that WBC would be a good choice to help remedy that.
> 
> 
> Sooooo I have seen a lot of people go through vacation strategy. I don't know them so of course it makes me nervous. I have been told not to go on the wyndham website to book..Where are places that I could try and book a room that you can suggest as reputable. I don't want to do anything with ebay at all.
> 
> It's my vacation...so Im not really into cooking except breakfast. Where do you guys go to eat? Do you feel the Disney magic still? Please make me feel better about considering WBC  I have to make a decision fairly quickly or I won't have any place to stay!! hahaha.
> 
> We are coming before Thanksgiving in November.  I am thinking this is a place I would want.  When the parks close, we aren't necessarily going straight back to our rooms to sleep. We usually like to unwind. My kids enjoy watching tv or reading ...In a hotel room it is always hard. I can only watch so much Disney channel or spongebob. So it will be nice to be able to have adult time and a couple of drinks.
> 
> Thank you so much for any advice and help.



I was in a similar situation as you. I had a 2 bed villa at BLT booked, but didn't get any discount at all and honestly I couldn't see the $1000 per night value to be squished into a 2 bedroom. So, I cancelled it and booked a 4 bedroom at WBC (using VS). Now all my kids can get their own room. However, I, too, felt like I was missing some magic. I wanted magic bands, FP plus and the dining plan. So, I booked an 8 night ghost reservation at Pop. Now I get all the benefits of staying on site plus all the benefits of the space of WBC. BLT was going to cost me $8500 for 8 nights. A 4 bed at WBC plus a ghost reservation at Pop cost $3200. A BIG savings and no loss of magic.


----------



## Bellamouse

sersee05 said:


> Thank you Bellamouse!  Space is definitely a plus! We had to travel alot for my daughter's lacrosse tournaments.  When all five of us go..I usually went on vrbo and booked a house through an owner. It has always worked out great.  We did this when we went to MAss. I ended up spending less and we all were spread out. It was great.
> 
> I knew I could still eat on Disney property..but before I had the "free" dining..so I wouldn't have worried about a very expensive dinner. But I think with the money I would save offsite..it will be ok.
> 
> I did know about the timeshare ...do you have to listen to a demonstration? I should stay away from the Wyndham website when booking? I don't know why I am afraid of ebay.  I am not overly familiar with it I guess. I will look into the link you provided .
> 
> Im ok without the maid service. That isn't a big deal.  Is it similar to renting a home for vacation? We rent a house and go to obx in the summer. No maid service and we have to dump the garbage before leaving and clean out the fridge.



You definitely do NOT have to listen to any timeshare presentation.  They offer it, and may try to talk you into going, but there is absolutely no obligation whatsoever to go.  Just be firm and say no thanks (they usually ask when you go to the parking pass desk to get your parking pass).

And yes, stay away from the Wyndham website - renting directly from them is no bargain.  They charge like 2.5 times what the going rate is if you rent from individuals.  

And you will save sooo much money even without the "free" dining (which isn't actually free of course), so I wouldn't let that be a concern.   How much is your deluxe room going to be per night?    Do you usually get 2 rooms on property?   WBC has 3 and 4 BR suites which are less than one night for a small Disney hotel room.   And yes, it is very similar to renting the house.  Just like that actually.   Taking out garbage and cleaning out the fridge.   That's it.


----------



## Bellamouse

Kemorr said:


> I was in a similar situation as you. I had a 2 bed villa at BLT booked, but didn't get any discount at all and honestly I couldn't see the $1000 per night value to be squished into a 2 bedroom. So, I cancelled it and booked a 4 bedroom at WBC (using VS). Now all my kids can get their own room. However, I, too, felt like I was missing some magic. I wanted magic bands, FP plus and the dining plan. So, I booked an 8 night ghost reservation at Pop. Now I get all the benefits of staying on site plus all the benefits of the space of WBC. BLT was going to cost me $8500 for 8 nights. A 4 bed at WBC plus a ghost reservation at Pop cost $3200. A BIG savings and no loss of magic.



Interesting - so you actually paid for an 8 night stay at Pop?  Did you go at the end of your stay to settle up your charges over at Pop?  Never thought of that idea (although I'm too cheap to actually do that - FP+ and "free" dining aren't worth it to me), but I can see how that would be a good solution for you!  And saving over $5000!!!  That's some crazy big savings.    I don't even have $5000 to spend on a vacation in the first place so that's at least 2 Disney trips for us.


----------



## Spanky

Our family has used Vacationupgrades.com. Which is Ken Price for several trips. We are Wyndham owners but needed more rooms than we had points to pay for so Ken was able to get us the rooms together for us. He is great to deal with so I would encourage you to go to his web site and see if he has anything left.
You are really short on time so I am not aure if there are any rooms left at WBC for your Nov. dates.
PS - Free dining just means that Disney raises the prices of the rooms to cover the cost of the food.  Nowdays when the free dining no long covers tips or drinks it really is not a very good deal. I imagine you could eat and order whatever you wanted - pay the bill and pay for the room at WBC and still come out ahead on the money over the $1000 a night for the space you were considering. You can buy a lot of food for $880.00 a day.


----------



## Bellamouse

Spanky said:


> Nowdays when the free dining no long covers tips or drinks it really is not a very good deal. I imagine you could eat and order whatever you wanted - pay the bill and pay for the room at WBC and still come out ahead on the money over the $1000 a night for the space you were considering. *You can buy a lot of food for $880.00 a day*.



Exactly!


----------



## sersee05

I did contact Vacation strategy and upgrades. Thanks so much.  Hopefully I can get something. Ugh.  

We were going to stay at the Yacht club..it was going to cost me around $5300 with "free" dining.  The free dining offer came out and it was really hard trying to even get that room. We tried for Port Orleans knowing it was cheaper...so did everyone else.. 

I held onto the ressie...but discussing it with my husband..We couldnt justify spending that much. My poly stay three years ago was about $1000 less than the YC ressie. We started looking elsewhere.

I just hope I can find some place!


----------



## Bellamouse

Do you need a 2 BR or a 3 BR?  I can help you look.  And what are your dates.

The 2 BR unit has a King bed in the first BR and the second BR has 2 Queens.  There is a pull out couch as well.  

I'm thinking you would want a 3 BR?

To get you started, here is a listing from the guy I bought from last year.  The seller name is magicalholidays and the guy who runs it's name is Don.  Price is amazing.  But it's only for a 2 BR.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wyndham-Bon...90907077206?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item2c72f2d256


----------



## Bellamouse

This one might do it for you....  A 4 BR!  


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wyndham-Orl...90984991308?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item43c00e9a4c

And here's a 3 BR

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Orlando-Flo...31021461707?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item4d126aa8cb

This 3BR is going for 1200 for the week.  5300 minus 1200 = 4100.    You can buy a LOT of food for $4100!  (almost $600 a day!).


----------



## Kemorr

I just wanted to add that I bought the dining plan because it actually saves me money. I am traveling solo with my 3 kids, all under 9 and we have a lot of character meals planned. This is about the one situation where the DP will actually save you cash.


----------



## akadada

Spanky said:


> PS - Free dining just means that Disney raises the prices of the rooms to cover the cost of the food.  Nowdays when the free dining no long covers tips or drinks it really is not a very good deal. I imagine you could eat and order whatever you wanted - pay the bill and pay for the room at WBC and still come out ahead on the money over the $1000 a night for the space you were considering. You can buy a lot of food for $880.00 a day.



Exactly. 

And most normal diets would likely never allow the body to eat as much as the Disney Dining allows you to eat so you have to budget what you would likely eat out of pocket as well.  The math from our end comes out significantly better to not do dining.  Plus you can then feel free to leave the property or eat at Swan Dolphin which have two to four of the best restaurants on property.

I think throughout disboards members have run calculations; the ones with the best details have concluded the same.


----------



## akadada

Kemorr said:


> I just wanted to add that I bought the dining plan because it actually saves me money. I am traveling solo with my 3 kids, all under 9 and we have a lot of character meals planned. This is about the one situation where the DP will actually save you cash.



Unique situation... good points, well taken.   In theory, you're essentially paying part of your food fee for the character experience and not the food quality...so comparing to other options is not realistic in your case.


----------



## sersee05

Bella ..thank you! Im going to check them out. Your awesome!
Im looking at 11/21 to 11/27.  But we are driving in on the 21st..so that night I could let go.. If the price is right , we thought about stay to Friday the 29th. But I gotta remember to add tickets to the final price.

2 queens would work ok since my 11 and 8 could sleep together. However if it isn't horrible price wise..My 16 year old would probably prefer her own. When you rented from the ebay person...It was what you expected?


Kemorr...we have a couple of character meals we wanted to do also... specifically Cinderellas castle. My daughter had swine flu last time and couldn't enjoy it. I know it's expensive so I see why the dining works.

But I don't know that I would spend $600 a day...haha


----------



## DCTooTall

Upatnoon said:


> Bonnet Creek has banned the "call ahead and request" game --- no doubt from many people calling ahead.
> 
> Rooms are assigned before you check in, likely by some computer program. When you check in, you can make a request for a different location. It is up to the person taking your request to see if they will move you to a different room.
> 
> I can see where the whole "request game" is pain for the resort. People calling ahead for "fireworks views." Extra time to hunt for rooms with "fireworks views" at check in. Some guests upset that all the "good rooms" were taken by renters who arrived early, etc.
> 
> Anyway, I still think it more luck of the draw of who checks you in and  what's available.



I do BELIEVE there is an exception to the pre-assigned room game [beyond the actual VIP Owner staying in the unit, which doesn't really apply to those in this thread]...   Although I'll admit I may be wrong since it's been awhile since i've heard anything on this.

  I'm thinking that the Presidential Reserve suites are actually booked by room #.   Compared to the total resort room inventory,  and even the complete Presidential suite inventory,   The Presidential Reserve units make up an extremely small percentage of the total resort inventory.


----------



## Bellamouse

OK so you are doing a split stay since you're not doing a traditional Sat to Sat (or Sun to Sun) check in.

You might have to rent Friday to Friday and just not use the last two days.  Would still be FAR cheaper.

I will look for those dates for you.  And yes, when I rented from ebay I was very happy.  I admit to being a bit nervous when I called the property and my reservation was not there in my name, but now I understand that's how it works (no matter who you rent from) and I'm fine with it.


Editing to add - here's a 3 BR I found - 11/22 to 11/29

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wyndham-Bon...21195111563?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item3380418c8b


----------



## luvsvacations

Can anyone tell me on the 3 bedroom - how many have ceiling fans ??


----------



## LadyBeBop

What are the chances of us getting our room at 10:30 on a Sunday morning?

Our plan now is to drive to Lake City from Cincinnati on Saturday, then get up early on Sunday and drive the remaining 2 1/2 hours to WBC.  We'd check in and hit the Magic Kingdom by noon. It's a party night, so we'll be out by 7 PM.

If the room is not ready, should we leave our luggage at the front?  We already have the Wyndham Preferred Guest Pre-registration Form.  We're staying on our own Wyndham points.

As always, many thanks.


----------



## Kemorr

Bellamouse said:


> Interesting - so you actually paid for an 8 night stay at Pop?  Did you go at the end of your stay to settle up your charges over at Pop?  Never thought of that idea (although I'm too cheap to actually do that - FP+ and "free" dining aren't worth it to me), but I can see how that would be a good solution for you!  And saving over $5000!!!  That's some crazy big savings.    I don't even have $5000 to spend on a vacation in the first place so that's at least 2 Disney trips for us.



I haven't done it yet, we leave on Saturday, but yes, my plan is to check into WBC, then drive over to Pop, check in there, eat dinner at the food court (since we have the dining plan), then go back to WBC and move into our room. On our last day, I will check out of WBC, drive to Pop, check out there, use our last QS credit for breakfast then head to the airport. It might make the first day and the last day a little stressful and rushed, however what I lose there I think I will gain with FP+ etc. I totally admit that I am spoiled, I really just wanted to be part of the whole Magic Band thing and I justified it to myself by the fact that I am still actually saving a whole heck of a lot of money by not staying at BLT. My only concern is that housekeeping will be a little weirded out by the fact that the room is totally empty for a week, but I paid for the room, they can't actually force me to stay in it, right?!


----------



## asmit4

Kemorr said:


> I haven't done it yet, we leave on Saturday, but yes, my plan is to check into WBC, then drive over to Pop, check in there, eat dinner at the food court (since we have the dining plan), then go back to WBC and move into our room. On our last day, I will check out of WBC, drive to Pop, check out there, use our last QS credit for breakfast then head to the airport. It might make the first day and the last day a little stressful and rushed, however what I lose there I think I will gain with FP+ etc. I totally admit that I am spoiled, I really just wanted to be part of the whole Magic Band thing and I justified it to myself by the fact that I am still actually saving a whole heck of a lot of money by not staying at BLT. My only concern is that housekeeping will be a little weirded out by the fact that the room is totally empty for a week, but I paid for the room, they can't actually force me to stay in it, right?!



We are doing this for 1 night so we can get FP+, MBs, EMH, included parking etc etc....in November. I will post how it went. Next year our plan is to do the same but for a longer period of time. For us the benefits of having WBC and all the inclusions of onsite is worth the extra 86 or so per day. (I booked All star sports for 86 bucks including taxes) Parking along brings it down to around 80....so that's 40/day for EMH and FP+ which includes double dipping (at least for right now)....cheap for what you get IMO. 

Next year we might try for DDP and WBC  We pay for the onsite perks and just choose to not use the 'room perk'.


----------



## Upatnoon

Kemorr said:


> I haven't done it yet, we leave on Saturday, but yes, my plan is to check into WBC, then drive over to Pop, check in there, eat dinner at the food court (since we have the dining plan), then go back to WBC and move into our room. On our last day, I will check out of WBC, drive to Pop, check out there, use our last QS credit for breakfast then head to the airport. It might make the first day and the last day a little stressful and rushed, however what I lose there I think I will gain with FP+ etc. I totally admit that I am spoiled, I really just wanted to be part of the whole Magic Band thing and I justified it to myself by the fact that I am still actually saving a whole heck of a lot of money by not staying at BLT. My only concern is that housekeeping will be a little weirded out by the fact that the room is totally empty for a week, but I paid for the room, they can't actually force me to stay in it, right?!


I recall reading about people trying this or planning it on the Disboards. Some warned that if Disney noticed your room is unused, they could declare it abandoned and cancel your  reservation, meal plan and tickets.

I would do a little more research before trying it.


----------



## Kemorr

Honestly, I'm not worried. I doubt Disney would cancel anything without at least calling the contact number on the reservation. If they do so, I'll explain the situation. There is nothing in the contract that states that the room must be occupied for any "minimum" amount of time. If I want to pay for a room and sleep somewhere else, that's my right. The tickets, meal plan etc are fully paid for and therefore belong to me. They can't just cancel them.


----------



## eangel12

Kemorr said:


> Honestly, I'm not worried. I doubt Disney would cancel anything without at least calling the contact number on the reservation. If they do so, I'll explain the situation. There is nothing in the contract that states that the room must be occupied for any "minimum" amount of time. If I want to pay for a room and sleep somewhere else, that's my right. The tickets, meal plan etc are fully paid for and therefore belong to me. They can't just cancel them.



I'm very intrigued by this!! Can't wait to read your trip report.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Upatnoon said:


> I recall reading about people trying this or planning it on the Disboards. Some warned that if Disney noticed your room is unused, they could declare it abandoned and cancel your  reservation, meal plan and tickets.
> 
> I would do a little more research before trying it.


This is exactly what I was going to say.  There were numerous threads about it a few years ago when FD really caught on.  People got caught.



Kemorr said:


> Honestly, I'm not worried. I doubt Disney would cancel anything without at least calling the contact number on the reservation. If they do so, I'll explain the situation. There is nothing in the contract that states that the room must be occupied for any "minimum" amount of time. If I want to pay for a room and sleep somewhere else, that's my right. The tickets, meal plan etc are fully paid for and therefore belong to me. They can't just cancel them.



They absolutely can and will cancel your package.  I do get what you are saying though....you've paid for the package so why should WDW care?  I agree, why should they care, but for some reason they do.


----------



## asmit4

Kemorr said:


> Honestly, I'm not worried. I doubt Disney would cancel anything without at least calling the contact number on the reservation. If they do so, I'll explain the situation. There is nothing in the contract that states that the room must be occupied for any "minimum" amount of time. If I want to pay for a room and sleep somewhere else, that's my right. The tickets, meal plan etc are fully paid for and therefore belong to me. They can't just cancel them.



 

You go girl! I'm right there with you! They cannot FORCE me to stay with my family in a shoebox to receive EMH and the dining plan. I can use whatever features I want to use because I PAID for them!


----------



## Kemorr

dancin Disney style said:


> This is exactly what I was going to say.  There were numerous threads about it a few years ago when FD really caught on.  People got caught.
> 
> 
> 
> They absolutely can and will cancel your package.  I do get what you are saying though....you've paid for the package so why should WDW care?  I agree, why should they care, but for some reason they do.



Well, I didn't buy tickets through them (except a one day ticket to get dining), my 5 day tickets are through UCT. If they cancel my dining with no refund, I'll kick up a stink. Disney doesn't like a stink. If they refund me, I've not lost out on anything. I think canceling a free dining reservation is a but different. I didn't get anything "free". I paid for the dining and the room. Honestly, I think Disney has better things to do right now than cancel one reservation for one room that appears not to be being lived in in a very large hotel.


----------



## asmit4

Kemorr said:


> Well, I didn't buy tickets through them (except a one day ticket to get dining), my 5 day tickets are through UCT. If they cancel my dining with no refund, I'll kick up a stink. Disney doesn't like a stink. If they refund me, I've not lost out on anything. I think canceling a free dining reservation is a but different. I didn't get anything "free". I paid for the dining and the room. Honestly, I think Disney has better things to do right now than cancel one reservation for one room that appears not to be being lived in in a very large hotel.



 Keep us updated ok!


----------



## Bellamouse

Kemorr said:


> Well, I didn't buy tickets through them (except a one day ticket to get dining), my 5 day tickets are through UCT. If they cancel my dining with no refund, I'll kick up a stink. Disney doesn't like a stink. If they refund me, I've not lost out on anything. I think canceling a free dining reservation is a but different. I didn't get anything "free". I paid for the dining and the room. Honestly, I think Disney has better things to do right now than cancel one reservation for one room that appears not to be being lived in in a very large hotel.



Right.  Not to mention, if you are going to be using your DDP credits and charging to your "room", if they would go to close out your folio, they would see all that activity.   It's not like the account is sitting there completely unused (as in a no show).   Seems like it would be even less likely if they see all that activity that they would go ahead and shut it off.


----------



## akadada

asmit4 said:


> You go girl! I'm right there with you! They cannot FORCE me to stay with my family in a shoebox to receive EMH and the dining plan. I can use whatever features I want to use because I PAID for them!



Exactly.

And if one really wants to show an appearance that the room is being used, you and the spouse can slip away at night (or during the day, no need to be picky) and . . .well. . . you know what I'm talking about...yeah you do...and you'll know the kids can't walk in... Afterward, use a snack credit to get some ice cream at the food court just for good measure.I'm just saying might as well be put to good use is all.

Sorry in advance if that was too much adult humor...


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

akadada said:


> Exactly.
> 
> And if one really wants to show an appearance that the room is being used, you and the spouse can slip away at night (or during the day, no need to be picky) and . . .well. . . you know what I'm talking about...yeah you do...and you'll know the kids can't walk in... Afterward, use a snack credit to get some ice cream at the food court just for good measure.I'm just saying might as well be put to good use is all.
> 
> Sorry in advance if that was too much adult humor...



I was going to say mess the bed up every night for special effects but your ideal is far better. Really what is the Disney contract or definition for this? I could see the campground issues they had as they can really see abandonment but a room is a room especially with a do not disturb sign.


----------



## eangel12

I find it hard to believe that the maid service will care if your room isn't messy!! I'm assuming they move as quickly as possible!!


----------



## luvsvacations

Can anyone tell me - are the 3 bedrooms in all the buildings ??


----------



## ProudMommyof2

eangel12 said:


> I find it hard to believe that the maid service will care if your room isn't messy!! I'm assuming they move as quickly as possible!!



You can actually kust request no housekeeping. I have a friend who travels with work documents and always does this so people ar not in and out of the room.


----------



## sersee05

Has anyone worked with Laru Resorts? He has a two bedroom deluxe(1 king and 2 queens) that looks pretty nice.. and it is way cheaper than the $2000 my ta quoted me for 5 days and 2 bedrooms at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## DCTooTall

luvsvacations said:


> Can anyone tell me - are the 3 bedrooms in all the buildings ??



yes,  they are.



sersee05 said:


> Has anyone worked with Laru Resorts? He has a two bedroom deluxe(1 king and 2 queens) that looks pretty nice.. and it is way cheaper than the $2000 my ta quoted me for 5 days and 2 bedrooms at Bonnet Creek.




 $2000 for 5 days?  wow.  Looks like your TA is going thru Wyndham to get a price quote,  and is therefor getting rack rates.   Going thru anything OTHER that Wyndham you should be getting at least a sub $1000 quote for a 2bdrm for 5 days.   Usual rates tend to run anywhere from $100-$150/night depending upon the time of year, length of stay, and the actual renter you go thru.  (And you can sometimes get even better deals)


----------



## sersee05

Yep that is what I have been told...Everyone said that was crazy expensive. I got a two bedroom deluxe for $750..from Laru Resorts. Issue is he doesn't have one of my days open. 

I just tried vrbo for a 2 bedroom presidential and the rate was $2100! Oh my goodness. 

I am thinking Bonnet may not be in the card for me. I have tried all the avenues people have recommended. I will keep on swimming though !!  I will  keep my eyes out . My problem is it's last minute I guess in Disney eyes.


----------



## DCTooTall

sersee05 said:


> Yep that is what I have been told...Everyone said that was crazy expensive. I got a two bedroom deluxe for $750..from Laru Resorts. Issue is he doesn't have one of my days open.
> 
> I just tried vrbo for a 2 bedroom presidential and the rate was $2100! Oh my goodness.
> 
> I am thinking Bonnet may not be in the card for me. I have tried all the avenues people have recommended. I will keep on swimming though !!  I will  keep my eyes out . My problem is it's last minute I guess in Disney eyes.



When are you going?    You may want ot check Ebay if its sometime in the next couple months.  You might find a reservation that covers your dates,  even if it's a little longer,  it could still be cheaper.


----------



## sersee05

Im going 11/22-11/29. Bellamouse was helping me with that . She is the one that gave me some great people to try.  Honestly and this may sound stupid. I am scared of ebay. Haha. Im nervous I will get a scam or not have a room when I go.


----------



## carlbarry

sersee05 said:


> Im going 11/22-11/29. Bellamouse was helping me with that . She is the one that gave me some great people to try.  Honestly and this may sound stupid. I am scared of ebay. Haha. Im nervous I will get a scam or not have a room when I go.



Buy from people with many transactions and a high approval rating.


----------



## DCTooTall

sersee05 said:


> Im going 11/22-11/29. Bellamouse was helping me with that . She is the one that gave me some great people to try.  Honestly and this may sound stupid. I am scared of ebay. Haha. Im nervous I will get a scam or not have a room when I go.





carlbarry said:


> Buy from people with many transactions and a high approval rating.





  You may also want to verify that the person's transactions have mostly been in the time share rental area too for that extra level of security.   

most of the larger Ebay renters you can also try and contact thru the auction to get a better idea on them and help you put a real face behind the nameless ebay name.

   (I personally bought a car off Ebay once,   so with Ebay/Paypal's protections,  the rating system,  and just talking to the seller via email or thru Ebay,  you can really have a very comfortable and safe experience.)


----------



## eeyoresnr

sersee05 said:


> Im going 11/22-11/29. Bellamouse was helping me with that . She is the one that gave me some great people to try.  Honestly and this may sound stupid. I am scared of ebay. Haha. Im nervous I will get a scam or not have a room when I go.



we have used ebay several times with no problems (knock on wood)...like another poster said just make sure they aren't new to ebay and have good feedback...
too bad you are just now looking... last month they had several for that week for 7 nights for $500 too 700 depending on the seller, which surprised me since that is Thanksgiving...
we booked 7 nights Dec 1-8 for $550


----------



## aubriee

sersee05 said:


> Has anyone worked with Laru Resorts? He has a two bedroom deluxe(1 king and 2 queens) that looks pretty nice.. and it is way cheaper than the $2000 my ta quoted me for 5 days and 2 bedrooms at Bonnet Creek.



Holy mackeral!  We are staying in a one bedroom ten nights Dec 6th-16th.  I booked through Aaron Washburn at myresortnetwork.com.  He offered us a one bedroom for just $60.00 per night or a two bedroom for just $70.00 per night, so ten nights/11 days were just $600.00 for a one bedroom or $700.00 for a two bedroom.  That's twice as long as your stay, for $1300.00 less than your quote, for the exact same unit.  Geez!  $280.00 for your four nights/five days (or $350.00 if your stay is actually five nights/six days) vs the $2000.00 your TA quoted you.


----------



## sersee05

Ya it was a lot. Everyone told me she must just be using Wyndhams website. My issue is the last minute thing AND the holiday week.  Are deluxes pretty nice too? I know everyone talks about getting presidential but I think that is off the table for me.  I am still working through it. I got the one of vrbo and she had my full week in a 2 bedroom presidential for $2100!


----------



## chicagoshannon

We stayed Deluxe and it was very nice.


----------



## blessedby3

sersee05 said:


> Yep that is what I have been told...Everyone said that was crazy expensive. I got a two bedroom deluxe for $750..from Laru Resorts. Issue is he doesn't have one of my days open.
> 
> I just tried vrbo for a 2 bedroom presidential and the rate was $2100! Oh my goodness.
> 
> I am thinking Bonnet may not be in the card for me. I have tried all the avenues people have recommended. I will keep on swimming though !!  I will  keep my eyes out . My problem is it's last minute I guess in Disney eyes.



Is the day he doesnt have at the beginning or end of the vacation?  Could you book a regular hotel room/suite (like at DTD) for one night at the beginning or end and use the WBC rental for the rest of the time?  Not ideal, but an option.



sersee05 said:


> Ya it was a lot. Everyone told me she must just be using Wyndhams website. My issue is the last minute thing AND the holiday week.  Are deluxes pretty nice too? I know everyone talks about getting presidential but I think that is off the table for me.  I am still working through it. I got the one of vrbo and she had my full week in a 2 bedroom presidential for $2100!



We stayed in a Deluxe and it was beautiful.  I dont have high end appliances or granite in my home...so I dont need those things on vacation.  The Deluxe was very nice for us.


----------



## sersee05

Yep it's at the beginning. I thought about that..would need it for two nights since we are driving in..

I WISH I had granite!!! Everytime I get close to affording it something breaks or is ruined. Last time we were going to finally get it. We were painting our basement . We had one wall we were going to do orange for the Flyers. My daughter had a can of orange and the primer which was also an orange color. She slipped down the steps and dropped the cans which went tumbling. They opened and two entire cans of orange paint were all over the carpet 

We had to take the money and replace the paint carpet . Lol.


----------



## Kemorr

Well, arrived at WBC today. Check in actually was pretty quick, so that was a nice surprise. Checked in at 4:30 and room was ready, 4 bed for 8 nights, no problems, so happy with both VS and the resort. We got a pool/lake view and we're in Tower 6. Can see the Swan and Dolphin easily. My kids were pretty excited by the look of the pirate pool. We then went over to Pop to check in for my ghost reservation and OMG, so glad we're not staying there. That place was awful, loud music blaring, bright lights flashing, kids screaming. We ate dinner in the food court and then high tailed it out of there. I did request no house keeping, but the guy said to put a do not disturb sign on the door, I didn't go to the room, so,didn't do that. The only hiccup so far is that I am waiting for bell services to deliver my stroller and groceries. No one answered at bell services when I called, so guest services said they'd contact them for me, but it has been 40 minutes and still no delivery. Hope it comes soon, I'm tired!


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

We are trying to make plans for the Halloween day at WBC as we will already have been to MNSSHP. I did look up some references from 2012 in the thread but if anyone there knows or can post the activates (or details) for the 31st. I would really appreciate the info. We will have our 6 year old grand nieces with us.


----------



## eangel12

Kemorr said:


> Well, arrived at WBC today. Check in actually was pretty quick, so that was a nice surprise. Checked in at 4:30 and room was ready, 4 bed for 8 nights, no problems, so happy with both VS and the resort. We got a pool/lake view and we're in Tower 6. Can see the Swan and Dolphin easily. My kids were pretty excited by the look of the pirate pool. We then went over to Pop to check in for my ghost reservation and OMG, so glad we're not staying there. That place was awful, loud music blaring, bright lights flashing, kids screaming. We ate dinner in the food court and then high tailed it out of there. I did request no house keeping, but the guy said to put a do not disturb sign on the door, I didn't go to the room, so,didn't do that. The only hiccup so far is that I am waiting for bell services to deliver my stroller and groceries. No one answered at bell services when I called, so guest services said they'd contact them for me, but it has been 40 minutes and still no delivery. Hope it comes soon, I'm tired!



Very excited to follow your "trip report"!! I'm very tempted to take advantage of a ghost reservation!!


----------



## Lorix2

What is a ghost reservation?


----------



## carlbarry

Lorix2 said:


> What is a ghost reservation?



Apparently some people make a reservation at a cheaper resort in order to get some benefits--meal plan, transportation, etc.--but don't stay there, and instead stay at a better resort.  The reservation at the cheaper resort is called a "ghost reservation."


----------



## LadyBeBop

carlbarry said:


> Apparently some people make a reservation at a cheaper resort in order to get some benefits--meal plan, transportation, etc.--but don't stay there, and instead stay at a better resort.  The reservation at the cheaper resort is called a "ghost reservation."



Many make ghost reservations at Ft Wilderness campgrounds.  For $60 a day, you get EMHs and free parking in the parks.  Some campers are up in arms, because they can't make reservations to actually stay at the campsite due to these ghosts.

Some are making ghost reservations at Pop or the other values to get free dining or at least the opportunity to go on the dining plan.


----------



## AntFarm

LadyBeBop said:


> Many make ghost reservations at Ft Wilderness campgrounds.  For $60 a day, you get EMHs and free parking in the parks.  Some campers are up in arms, because they can't make reservations to actually stay at the campsite due to these ghosts.
> 
> Some are making ghost reservations at Pop or the other values to get free dining or at least the opportunity to go on the dining plan.



What happens if the mousekeepers see that the room is unoccupied everyday or if the Fort staff see that the reserved campsite is unoccupied day after day? Not saying making a ghost reservation is a bad idea, but the idea is new to me so I'm just wondering what happens if the Disney folks catch on to it?


----------



## asmit4

I've heard reports from people who have done it and nothing happens- disney has their $$ and doesn't care......at least not yet. The fort people have been moaning and complaining about it for YEARS and I've heard nothing has been done to stop it (except free dining is not offered for fort ressies anymore). 

People say 'DW can cancel your ressie, cancel your tickets blah blah blah but this is all speculation. No one has ever said it happened to them. We are booked at AS Sports for 1 night just so we can get access to EMH and MBs for 2 days. I will report back and let you know if anything happens. 

I am more interested though in people who are doing this for an extended period of time. Next year our hope is to do it for several nights.


----------



## asmit4

What time should we leave to make it for rope drop at MK (9am)? I don't want to be there too early just hanging around with a crabby 2 year old in their stroller. I was thinking leaving at 8? Think that's a good amount of time? 

(how long of a drive is it to MK anyway?)


----------



## Kemorr

It only took me 15 minutes to get to the Contemporary today from WBC. I left at 8:30, arrived there at 8:45 on the dot. Time to MK would be the same plus time for tram and monorail, so probably 30 mins.


----------



## AntFarm

asmit4 said:


> I've heard reports from people who have done it and nothing happens- disney has their $$ and doesn't care......at least not yet. The fort people have been moaning and complaining about it for YEARS and I've heard nothing has been done to stop it (except free dining is not offered for fort ressies anymore).
> 
> People say 'DW can cancel your ressie, cancel your tickets blah blah blah but this is all speculation. No one has ever said it happened to them. We are booked at AS Sports for 1 night just so we can get access to EMH and MBs for 2 days. I will report back and let you know if anything happens.
> 
> I am more interested though in people who are doing this for an extended period of time. Next year our hope is to do it for several nights.




Ok, just wondering how this works. I can't see how they would cancel your tickets if you paid for the room but the unoccupied Fort camp site I was wondering about.


----------



## sb682

asmit4 said:


> What time should we leave to make it for rope drop at MK (9am)? I don't want to be there too early just hanging around with a crabby 2 year old in their stroller. I was thinking leaving at 8? Think that's a good amount of time?
> 
> (how long of a drive is it to MK anyway?)



I think that sounds good. You want to be there by 8:45 at the very latest so you can be inside the turnstiles for the opening show. It's a 10 minute drive to MK, then you have to park, get out the stroller, walk to TTC, get on the monorail or ferry, and get through bag check and the turnstiles. We never got out the door exactly when I planned on leaving, plus you never know if there will be an issue with the monorail or ferry and you'll have to wait for transportation. Better to be there a little early IMO.


----------



## Jo-Anne

I have a reservation via an RCI trade for one week in a 1BR.  Is it at all possible to pay for an upgrade to 2BR upon checkin?  Has this been done before?


----------



## ProudMommyof2

We had a "ghost reservation" at Royal Pacific @ Universal on our last trip. 

We got 2 days of Unlimited Express Pass, only had to pay for 1 day of parking (the hotels charge at midnight) and used the room as a day room so we could take a mid day break and swim. We had a place to change and get some air conditioning. We got the cheapest room they had and it was less than paying for Express Pass. Not to mention when you pay for Express Pass it is only good for 1 time per ride.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Jo-Anne said:


> I have a reservation via an RCI trade for one week in a 1BR.  Is it at all possible to pay for an upgrade to 2BR upon checkin?  Has this been done before?



I don't think so.  Once you make your trade into RCI, you're pretty much locked into a room, or at least the same type of room.


----------



## DCTooTall

Jo-Anne said:


> I have a reservation via an RCI trade for one week in a 1BR.  Is it at all possible to pay for an upgrade to 2BR upon checkin?  Has this been done before?



Not possible.    Because it's a time share resort,   They don't have any system in place for a onsite cash room or to assign cash values to the rooms to allow for a cash upgrade.   (even if you book via a cash rate with Wyndham Directly, Wyndham will basically convert your cash booking into a developer point rental for the reservation).

There's also the simple fact that it would be VERY VERY rare for the resort to have any last minute availability in a 2bdrm which you could upgrade into.    The existing VIP Upgrade owner perk will usually be taken advantage of to fill any of the larger empty inventory long before you arrived onsite.


----------



## sersee05

Totally wish I would have thought of the ghost reservation awhile back! Could have had my dining!


----------



## eangel12

Does anyone else find themselves waiting to make off site reservations because of the magic band issue?! We are waiting to see what will happen before making a decision about hotel. Honestly with 2 little ones, fast passes are essential in the heat of August.


----------



## Kemorr

If you're not going until August, I would wait it out a little longer and see what happens with FP plus for off site. I think FP plus is going to increase awareness of FP dramatically, when I was checking into Pop there was a family in front of me who were pretty clueless about everything. When they checked in the desk person gave them their MBs and helped them select FP for all their days right there. He even guided them to the "best" ones for their needs. In the past, this family probably would never have known about or used FP, or barely used it at all. If off site is denied FP, it will be a MAJOR hindrance. Also, I've been looking at people's wrists while in the park and almost everyone has a MB. It is rare to see a bare wrist and actually quite rare to see a grey band. I definitely think being denied the MB and all that goes with it would be a big negative. I have to believe it will be offered to offsite, though, probably just at a cost.


----------



## eangel12

Kemorr said:


> If you're not going until August, I would wait it out a little longer and see what happens with FP plus for off site. I think FP plus is going to increase awareness of FP dramatically, when I was checking into Pop there was a family in front of me who were pretty clueless about everything. When they checked in the desk person gave them their MBs and helped them select FP for all their days right there. He even guided them to the "best" ones for their needs. In the past, this family probably would never have known about or used FP, or barely used it at all. If off site is denied FP, it will be a MAJOR hindrance. Also, I've been looking at people's wrists while in the park and almost everyone has a MB. It is rare to see a bare wrist and actually quite rare to see a grey band. I definitely think being denied the MB and all that goes with it would be a big negative. I have to believe it will be offered to offsite, though, probably just at a cost.



We are also purchasing annual passes which further complicates things! I'm assuming annual pass holders will be offered fast pass+! Wish more info would come out!!


----------



## Chelley00

eangel12 said:


> Does anyone else find themselves waiting to make off site reservations because of the magic band issue?! .



We are going next October and playing the wait and see game.  If they don't offer it to offsite guests, we'll have some decisions to make.  I don't think we can stay onsite because we could have 4 kids and my mom with us.  If that happens we may skip Disney all together and just go to the other Orlando area parks.


----------



## eangel12

Chelley00 said:


> We are going next October and playing the wait and see game.  If they don't offer it to offsite guests, we'll have some decisions to make.  I don't think we can stay onsite because we could have 4 kids and my mom with us.  If that happens we may skip Disney all together and just go to the other Orlando area parks.



I'm shocked that a company the size of Disney does not have this figured out yet. Although looking at their IT dept, I shouldn't be that shocked!!


----------



## LadyBeBop

They have to offer magic bands (for free) to annual pass holders.

And I would think they would offer it to offsite guests as well.  I think there are a lot more offsite people who go into the parks than onsite.

However, if I have done things differently, I might have extended our vacation a day and spend the first night at a value.  Just to get the magic bands.  Then move into WBC.


----------



## eangel12

LadyBeBop said:


> They have to offer magic bands (for free) to annual pass holders.  And I would think they would offer it to offsite guests as well.  I think there are a lot more offsite people who go into the parks than onsite.  However, if I have done things differently, I might have extended our vacation a day and spend the first night at a value.  Just to get the magic bands.  Then move into WBC.



We have moved our trip to September 2014 and got a fantastic quote for a 3 bedroom. We will have annual passes so feel safe that fast pass + will be offered to us and magic bands will be too at that point. I'm going to put a deposit on the quote and move forward. We are getting the room and 4 annual passes for what a 2 bedroom at AKL would have cost us...and still have $1909.00 left over. For that price I can feed us very well for the week!! 

We went at the same time 2 years ago and we followed the touring plan--lines were never more than 15-20 mins. We are thinking it will be fine!


----------



## KapBoy77

ProudMommyof2 said:


> We had a "ghost reservation" at Royal Pacific @ Universal on our last trip.
> 
> We got 2 days of Unlimited Express Pass, only had to pay for 1 day of parking (the hotels charge at midnight) and used the room as a day room so we could take a mid day break and swim. We had a place to change and get some air conditioning. We got the cheapest room they had and it was less than paying for Express Pass. Not to mention when you pay for Express Pass it is only good for 1 time per ride.



 This is our plan on our upcoming trip!


----------



## Kemorr

LadyBeBop said:


> They have to offer magic bands (for free) to annual pass holders.
> 
> And I would think they would offer it to offsite guests as well.  I think there are a lot more offsite people who go into the parks than onsite.
> 
> However, if I have done things differently, I might have extended our vacation a day and spend the first night at a value.  Just to get the magic bands.  Then move into WBC.



I would have thought your comment about there being more off site than on site to be true, until this trip. I have been looking at people's wrists, out of curiosity, and there seems to be very few without a band. And as of now, there are still some resorts that don't have them. My very unscientific test would seem to indicate that there are far more on site than off site guests. And if that is true, I can definitely see how Disney would limit MBs to on site guests, but I still think they'll have to offer FP in some form or another to off site people.


----------



## eangel12

Kemorr said:


> I would have thought your comment about there being more off site than on site to be true, until this trip. I have been looking at people's wrists, out of curiosity, and there seems to be very few without a band. And as of now, there are still some resorts that don't have them. My very unscientific test would seem to indicate that there are far more on site than off site guests. And if that is true, I can definitely see how Disney would limit MBs to on site guests, but I still think they'll have to offer FP in some form or another to off site people.



Honestly it makes sense that they offer fast pass+ to only hotel guests and annual pass holders. It seems that hotel stay=big bucks for Disney. I'm surprised they haven't done it sooner. I'll be happy with my annual pass at this point. For our 2015 stay we will stay on property because we will only need 1 room...unless we find we love the space too much to give it up. We will see!!

How are you liking Bonnet Creek?


----------



## lynn46356

Can you purchase tickets for the Halloween party at WBC or do they have to be purchased at the Magic Kingdom?  Thanks!!!!!


----------



## eangel12

lynn46356 said:


> Can you purchase tickets for the Halloween party at WBC or do they have to be purchased at the Magic Kingdom?  Thanks!!!!!



You can purchase them in advance from the Disney website or within Disney at their guest service locations. I don't think WBC would have them! Pretty sure special event tickets are not sold everywhere!!


----------



## WINTER

anyone have the current shuttle schedule for Bonnet Creek?


----------



## Kemorr

eangel12 said:


> Honestly it makes sense that they offer fast pass+ to only hotel guests and annual pass holders. It seems that hotel stay=big bucks for Disney. I'm surprised they haven't done it sooner. I'll be happy with my annual pass at this point. For our 2015 stay we will stay on property because we will only need 1 room...unless we find we love the space too much to give it up. We will see!!
> 
> How are you liking Bonnet Creek?



Well, I'm loving the space. Having the kids in their own rooms is priceless and something that will be hard to give up while they're young. The kids love the pirate pool, which is where we are right now. Parking hS not been an issue, but we're usually back here by 6, so we'll see what it is like after our MNSSHP night. Having a washer/dryer is also priceless, but that would have been in BLT, too. I think the location is good. Ok, you can't beat the BLT location but for $18 a day (valet us tip), I've been able to walk in and out of MK and avoided the hassle of the tram/monorail. We rode the monorail into MK from Contemporary today and it took forever! Much quicker to walk. I actually like not having housekeeping. I don't feel bad leaving the room a mess in the morning and tidying up after the kids are in bed at night. No wasted time in the morning! We have a pool/lake view in tower 6, level 14, and it IS noisy at night. It hasn't kept my kids awake yet, though. So, all in all, I really like BC, but I don't think I'd do it without a ghost ressie. The FP+ and MB are just too cool.


----------



## Mouse13

Can someone that's stayed at WBC recently give us an update on the wireless? When I first started researching the property, folks were saying to bring your own router. Has the situation improved? Is service better in some towers than others? I'll be packing this weekend and want to leave all unnecessary items at home. Also, I doubt it, but I'm wondering if there's a crockpot included in the kitchen items. Thanks!


----------



## eangel12

So, I need a quick opinion. I requested a price quote from Vacation Strategy. I called to receive the quote because I had sent them one earlier with the wrong dates. The girl on the phone gave me a price quote of $1163.00 for a 3 bedroom for 10 nights in September. I spoke to the girl on the phone, was driving so didn't have pen and paper to write down the quote so asked her to send me an email with the quote. Arrived home to find the email from the company with the quote. I talked to the hubby and we made the deposit last night. (Just an FYI, I didn't hear the exact amount via phone...but was pleasantly surprised to see the quote via email when I arrived home. Talked to the hubby and we booked and gave a deposit.)

Fast forward to today...got a sheepish call and message from one of their reps telling me that the price quote was incorrect and that they would send me the new quote which is $500.00 more now. The girl kept saying, "human error". Then she began to tell me that I should have KNOWN that this was NOT correct because of the first quote I received which was higher than this one. When I said I didn't even look at the quote because the dates were correct, she then went back into the same thing, basically acting as if I should have taken ownership of THEIR MISTAKE. She then told me a THIRD TIME that I should have KNOWN that this was NOT the right quote because the quote they gave me for the other was higher. I guess she could tell I was annoyed because she said, "what would you like me to do". Am I wrong to be upset that this person is trying to insinuate that THEIR error should have been caught be me?? Am I wrong to be annoyed by this girl even having the audacity to act as if this were my fault in some way?! I am upset that she went down that road. 

Any thoughts?? I have the email with the quote that is "guaranteed". Should I make an issue of this? I was given a quote of $160.00 a night for "peak season" for a 3 bedroom so I figured "off season" would be considerably less and that $114 for off peak per night was reasonable. I'm annoyed now to say the least!!


----------



## Rosebud123

eangel12 said:


> So, I need a quick opinion. I requested a price quote from Vacation Strategy. I called to receive the quote because I had sent them one earlier with the wrong dates. The girl on the phone gave me a price quote of $1163.00 for a 3 bedroom for 10 nights in September. I spoke to the girl on the phone, was driving so didn't have pen and paper to write down the quote so asked her to send me an email with the quote. Arrived home to find the email from the company with the quote. I talked to the hubby and we made the deposit last night. (Just an FYI, I didn't hear the exact amount via phone...but was pleasantly surprised to see the quote via email when I arrived home. Talked to the hubby and we booked and gave a deposit.)
> 
> Fast forward to today...got a sheepish call and message from one of their reps telling me that the price quote was incorrect and that they would send me the new quote which is $500.00 more now. The girl kept saying, "human error". Then she began to tell me that I should have KNOWN that this was NOT correct because of the first quote I received which was higher than this one. When I said I didn't even look at the quote because the dates were correct, she then went back into the same thing, basically acting as if I should have taken ownership of THEIR MISTAKE. She then told me a THIRD TIME that I should have KNOWN that this was NOT the right quote because the quote they gave me for the other was higher. I guess she could tell I was annoyed because she said, "what would you like me to do". Am I wrong to be upset that this person is trying to insinuate that THEIR error should have been caught be me?? Am I wrong to be annoyed by this girl even having the audacity to act as if this were my fault in some way?! I am upset that she went down that road.
> 
> Any thoughts?? I have the email with the quote that is "guaranteed". Should I make an issue of this? I was given a quote of $160.00 a night for "peak season" for a 3 bedroom so I figured "off season" would be considerably less and that $114 for off peak per night was reasonable. I'm annoyed now to say the least!!



The quote was guaranteed. They should honor it.


----------



## Kemorr

Mouse13 said:


> Can someone that's stayed at WBC recently give us an update on the wireless? When I first started researching the property, folks were saying to bring your own router. Has the situation improved? Is service better in some towers than others? I'll be packing this weekend and want to leave all unnecessary items at home. Also, I doubt it, but I'm wondering if there's a crockpot included in the kitchen items. Thanks!



I'm here now and the wifi (at least in tower 6 and by the pirate pool) is great. No crock pot that I've seen.


----------



## zilp

Rosebud123 said:


> The quote was guaranteed. They should honor it.



I agree, they should honor it.


----------



## jealey

We just booked WBC for 2 separate 2br's. Another family is going with us. Will they put us in the same tower, same floor?  Are there adjoining rooms? Seperate reservations through VS should we let them know we are together?  We stayed there last year and are hoping to get a better view than last year (tower 2 second floor dumpster view)


----------



## savannie

Mouse13 said:


> Can someone that's stayed at WBC recently give us an update on the wireless? When I first started researching the property, folks were saying to bring your own router. Has the situation improved? Is service better in some towers than others? I'll be packing this weekend and want to leave all unnecessary items at home. Also, I doubt it, but I'm wondering if there's a crockpot included in the kitchen items. Thanks!



Stayed mid-September, & used the wifi a lot because husband and I are both full time students, and my niece needed to FaceTime with her mother. It worked really well, and you don't need your own router. It's the type that redirects you to a login page when you first try to go to a site. Just put in the password they give you, and you're set. Only annoying part is having to put in the password anytime your device disconnects, which was a lot for us. We had Droid phone, iPhone, iPad, PC, and Mac all connect just fine, though.


----------



## DCTooTall

jealey said:


> We just booked WBC for 2 separate 2br's. Another family is going with us. Will they put us in the same tower, same floor?  Are there adjoining rooms? Seperate reservations through VS should we let them know we are together?  We stayed there last year and are hoping to get a better view than last year (tower 2 second floor dumpster view)



No Adjoining rooms.   You could look into a 4bdrm presidential,   but you aren't going to get 2 adjoining 2bdrm suites.

As for being located close to each other,    Since the resort no longer takes requests in advance,   Your best bet would be to mention it and ask at checkin.   You can let them know that you are traveling with XXXXX family also checking in that day,  and if it would be possible to have your rooms located close to each other.    with a 2bdrm,   odds are pretty good they could find 2 units in a single tower to assign you guys too,  and they may even be able to place you on the same floor or even next to/across from each other.


----------



## missingFL

Can anyone tell me if they have a shuttle that goes to the runDisney races? We're considering staying at BC but would rather not drive to the race. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bellamouse

DCTooTall said:


> No Adjoining rooms.   You could look into a 4bdrm presidential,   but you aren't going to get 2 adjoining 2bdrm suites.
> 
> As for being located close to each other,    Since the resort no longer takes requests in advance,   Your best bet would be to mention it and ask at checkin.   You can let them know that you are traveling with XXXXX family also checking in that day,  and if it would be possible to have your rooms located close to each other.    with a 2bdrm,   odds are pretty good they could find 2 units in a single tower to assign you guys too,  and they may even be able to place you on the same floor or even next to/across from each other.



Yes, we went with another couple last year and did not make an advanced request.  When we checked in (at the same time), we asked if we could be near each other.  For us it wasn't extremely important we be right next to each other, but we just didn't want to be across the whole complex from one another.  It turns out they put us right next to each other, which was very nice.


----------



## Calirya

We will be at WBC in 24 days. There will be 7 of us (6 adults and 1 child) with 3 rental cars- dont ask- everyone wants to do something different. But IF my brother will drop us off at a park on his way to Universal (so we dont have to pay parking fee) could we hop on a shuttle back to WBC without having a ticket? Is it only enforced when leaving WBC to the parks?


----------



## Calirya

One more question- any chance the parking lot takes Disney gift cards for parking fees? How much is the fee to park? If we pay in the morning and come back later do we have to pay again?


----------



## carlbarry

Calirya said:


> One more question- any chance the parking lot takes Disney gift cards for parking fees? How much is the fee to park? If we pay in the morning and come back later do we have to pay again?



You do not have to pay again, nor would you have to pay the same day to go to a different park.
As far as the gift cards, I believe that they take cash only, but someone else I'm sure will confirm this.


----------



## ez

We stayed in a 3 br once and our friends who checked in the day prior were in a 2 br and they were able to put us a couple doors down from each other. I got the feeling they really try to work with you on this.


----------



## dancin Disney style

carlbarry said:


> You do not have to pay again, nor would you have to pay the same day to go to a different park.
> As far as the gift cards, I believe that they take cash only, but someone else I'm sure will confirm this.



They do take credit cards so it's possible that they would also take gift cards.


----------



## Angie789

> They do take credit cards so it's possible that they would also take gift cards.


They accept gift cards for parking.


----------



## Kemorr

Is anyone checking in 10/13 or 10/14? I'm going to have quite a lot of barely touched fresh food I'd like to donate, milk, fruit, bread etc.


----------



## tallmouse

Kemorr said:


> Is anyone checking in 10/13 or 10/14? I'm going to have quite a lot of barely touched fresh food I'd like to donate, milk, fruit, bread etc.



i sent you a pm


----------



## Calirya

dancin Disney style said:


> They do take credit cards so it's possible that they would also take gift cards.





Angie789 said:


> They accept gift cards for parking.



Thanks!!


----------



## DCTooTall

missingFL said:


> Can anyone tell me if they have a shuttle that goes to the runDisney races? We're considering staying at BC but would rather not drive to the race.
> 
> Thanks!



Can't say for certain,   but my guess would be no,   they won't have a shuttle for the runDisney events.      Most of the events are EARLY in the morning,   and since the resort shuttle is run by Maingate Transportation, it doesn't make much economic sense for them to run the shuttle.  (Even Disney doesn't run RunDisney shuttles from all the resorts that early).

That being said,   I'm sure you could get a taxi from the resort to the race,  so you wouldn't need to drive if you didn't want too.


----------



## PoohHappens

We are looking to go march 29-April 5,  the quotes I am getting are higher than I have paid on previous trips.  Between $160-$190 a night for 2bdrdlx.  Is it just the time of year we are looking for, any suggestions on ways to find it a little cheaper?


----------



## Upatnoon

PoohHappens said:


> We are looking to go march 29-April 5,  the quotes I am getting are higher than I have paid on previous trips.  Between $160-$190 a night for 2bdrdlx.  Is it just the time of year we are looking for, any suggestions on ways to find it a little cheaper?


That's peak season and months out, so there is little reason for the big renters to give you a deal. 

To get a better price you have to be closer to your dates, be a bit flexible, and cast a wide net in your search.


----------



## LadyBeBop

I think this wouldn't be a problem, but I just want to make sure.  We would still stay well within the occupancy limit.

Halfway through our stay, my daughter and son-in-law are supposed to come join us.  We arrive Sunday; they wouldn't arrive until Wednesday.  But due to the government shutdown, their trip is in jeopardy.

They have reservations at another place, so they wouldn't stay with us.  However, by putting them on our reservation, they would have resort privledges.

When we arrive on Sunday, can we tell them that my DD and DSIL may or may not come in on Wednesday?  And would they hound DD and DSIL for a timeshare tour?  Right now, we have four sleeping in a two bedroom deluxe.


----------



## JimMIA

LadyBeBop said:


> I think this wouldn't be a problem, but I just want to make sure.  We would still stay well within the occupancy limit.
> 
> Halfway through our stay, my daughter and son-in-law are supposed to come join us.  We arrive Sunday; they wouldn't arrive until Wednesday.  But due to the government shutdown, their trip is in jeopardy.
> 
> They have reservations at another place, so they wouldn't stay with us.  However, by putting them on our reservation, they would have resort privledges.
> 
> When we arrive on Sunday, can we tell them that my DD and DSIL may or may not come in on Wednesday?  And would they hound DD and DSIL for a timeshare tour?  Right now, we have four sleeping in a two bedroom deluxe.


I wouldn't tell them anything.  You have their names on the reservation -- just check in and get a parking pass for their car.  

Or don't get any parking passes -- that's just a trick to try to get you to sign up for a timeshare presentation.  I don't think there is any situation anywhere in Wyndhamland where anyone has had any consequences for not having a parking pass.

When you get to the room, unplug the phones.  Anyone you want to talk to already has your cell phone numbers.

If someone comes to your door with "welcome gifts," tell them "Thank you, no."  If you let them in, it will be like a home invasion robbery.  They will NOT leave.


----------



## Eaglefan9727

Just curious, Is there wifi at the resort? Thanks


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Eaglefan9727 said:


> Just curious, Is there wifi at the resort? Thanks



Yes


----------



## Kemorr

dancin Disney style said:


> They absolutely can and will cancel your package.  I do get what you are saying though....you've paid for the package so why should WDW care?  I agree, why should they care, but for some reason they do.



Well, despite your definitive statement that they "absolutely......will" cancel my package, here I am on the last night of my trip and no problems at all with our ghost reservation. And I didn't step foot on Pop property once except for check in day. I have one QS meal left on my plan, so I guess it is possible they cancel tonight and I'll lose breakfast, but I don't think so. I truly don't think they care. Now, if they end up not giving off site FP plus and they get rid of FP minus, I could see a major escalation in ghost reservations, then they might care if their "fully booked" resort is actually half empty.


----------



## Eaglefan9727

ProudMommyof2 said:


> Yes




Thanks for answering my question....


----------



## klledoux

We are leaving for our second home as my son like to call it ~ WBC in 4 days for a ten night stay: )  We have to check in at the hotel for one night prior but I would like to go food shopping.  We will then at some point the next day (when we get home from MK) check in to our home for the next 9 nights.  Do they have an area we will be able to store our refrigerator/freezer items in the interim?  We will be Tower 6 as we have 2 BR Presidential.

Thanks!
Kim


----------



## cocoabean1

We plan on arriving at BC around 11am.  If the unit isn't ready, will they store our luggage for us?  Don't want to spend the day waiting for a unit- want to head to the parks!!!


----------



## sb682

Mouse13 said:


> Can someone that's stayed at WBC recently give us an update on the wireless? When I first started researching the property, folks were saying to bring your own router. Has the situation improved? Is service better in some towers than others? I'll be packing this weekend and want to leave all unnecessary items at home. Also, I doubt it, but I'm wondering if there's a crockpot included in the kitchen items. Thanks!



We were in Tower 4 last month and the three adults had great wireless reception on their phones and laptops. DH was able to stream NFL Network on his laptop, so speed and connectivity were definitely not a problem. No Crock Pot, unfortunately, and no baking items (cookie sheets, muffin pans, measuring cups, etc).


----------



## Jo-Anne

How are the pull out couches in the 1BRs?  My kids 17 & 14 will have to sleep on the pullout and some reviews on trip advisor talked about how poor quality they were and so uncomfortable.  Anyone used them recently?


----------



## ready123go

Staying again this Dec.  Has anyone tried their ROKU at BC?  Curious if it worked.


----------



## disneyfireman

aubriee said:


> Have a great trip!  I'll be there one week from today and again in about 12 weeks (Sept 14th-22nd and Dec 6th-16th)!  We were also there this past May and loved it.



Sweet. We will be there Dec 8-13.


----------



## Calirya

Could someone help with the shuttle? 
I called BC and was told this:
Shuttle goes to 5 "parks" (later clairified that the 5th park is DTD). That it is $6 per person per day. 
I originally read on the boards somewhere that 3 and under ride free. I asked the woman about that and she said everyone has to pay. I asked even handheld infants and she said a little snotty "the cost is $6 per person per day."


----------



## Eaglefan9727

My wife and I will be checking in to the resort this coming Wednesday for 12 nights and I know they don't take requests for specific towers, But I am going to see if I can ask and hopefully get the tower that my wife and I want. Can anyone tell me which tower is good for Epcot fireworks viewing? We will be staying in a 1 bedroom suite. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimMIA

Calirya said:


> Could someone help with the shuttle?
> I called BC and was told this:
> Shuttle goes to 5 "parks" (later clairified that the 5th park is DTD). That it is $6 per person per day.
> I originally read on the boards somewhere that 3 and under ride free. I asked the woman about that and she said everyone has to pay. I asked even handheld infants and she said a little snotty "the cost is $6 per person per day."


I believe she was incorrect.  The price of the shuttle service has varied all over the ballpark, and they seem to change it weekly -- but I think it's always been kids under 3 are free.  

I could be wrong, because this is a wildly moving target.

Sorry the woman you spoke to was snippy.  There is really no excuse for that, but the nature of this fee may help explain a little background.

This fee is NOT a fee instituted by Wyndham, but the Wyndham employees (who are the only people who have direct guest contact) have borne the brunt of the implementation of the fee.  It's not entirely surprising that they are a little testy at times.

The fee for the shuttle is the creation (or creature...your choice) of the *Wyndham Bonnet Creek Homeowners Association*...NOT Wyndham, the management company.  WBC is a timeshare, and it is owned by the timeshare owners...not by Wyndham.

The shuttle fee has been an erratic mess from the start.  As a Wyndham owner (NOT at WBC), it looks to me like the Wyndham resort management (and corporate) have tried to talk a little sense into the homeowners' association...with limited success.

The only sensible answer to this mess is to go back to the free shuttle service.  I really don't care -- we drive everywhere.  But the only thing the homeowner's association is accomplishing with this amateurish silliness is to devalue their own ownership.


----------



## Gellybean6903

Hello there...I am a long time reader...first time poster.

I have read all three of the "We looooooooove Bonnet Creek" threads and thus felt SUPER prepared for the trip that we just took.  I wanted to first say thankyou to all the previous posters for all of the information.  It made everything really easy to have all the knowledge provided on these threads.  I thought I'd pay it forward, and write a review of our stay.

We went for our honeymoon...stayed Sept 30th - Oct 6th....and It-Was-AWESOME!!

I had booked a one bedroom Presidental...and had from prior research learned that the only tower that has one bedroom Presidentals is tower six.  So when we pulled in, we immediately went to Tower 6.  Even though it was only 2pm...our room was ready.

Be advised that if you do book a Presidental...there is no option of trading rooms.  I found this out the hard way as we didn't not get the Lake view I was hoping for 

We got a 12th floor view of the trees...and downtown Disney.  We could see some fireworks...but as we were on our honeymoon with no children it was definitely a let down.  

Happy to report it was only one of the few disappointments.  We did have an issue with the dryer...in that it was not getting hot...at all.  We called the front desk...and they had it fixed by the time we got back from the park that day.

We also had an issue with the master bedroom and the fuses blowing.  We only had our two phone chargers and a night light plugged in extra, but the master bedroom fuse blew a few times.  We were able to find the fuse box behind the door in bedroom...and after I unplugged the room lamp and alarm clock...it didn't blow anymore.

Wyndham also decided to check every single fire alarm in every single room in every single tower the week we were there.  EEK!  Again, we were gone most of the day so we didn't hear it much.  I'm not a big fan of someone coming into my room while we were gone, but we didn't have much of a choice.  

I had read from a previous poster about the AC and how to override it.  I think the fire guys may have unset our AC override...because it was HOTTTTTTT in the room when we got back on Day 3.  So I did the override again and it was cool in the room from then on out.

I wanted to just throw out there a few random thoughts for anyone who is going...

**We booked through Vacation Strategy. We did not get a confirmation number so like some others on this page...I was weary. Like everyone else though, it went very smoothly.  We had no issues whatsoever! They have a price match guarantee...so I will be using them for all future Orlando visits.

**The AC override...made a huuuuuuge difference.  I didn't really understand what it meant until I got there.  Their AC units have sensors that can detect when you are there and when you are not.  When you aren't in the room...the air turns off.  So when we got to the room for the first time, we set it to 69 and went about our day.  When we got back to the room...it was 75 degrees and HOT.  Immediately it all made sense...the override prevents the air from turning off.  For those who don't feel like searching for the directions...here they be: _Pressing & holding F/C button on the left side of thermostat, once "6P" apprears in display, unit is on override _

**Parking Pass: I was hoping to have a definitive answer about this.  When we checked in at Tower 6 -- there was no parking pass table.  The desk clerk checked us in, gave us our room keys, and we went about our way.  It was only when we realized that we gave her the wrong license plate and went back that she gave us a key for the parking garage.  She never mentioned anything about the parking pass.

When you come into the Creek, you either go left if you're first checking in, or right if you are already a guest.  The first few days we just waved to whoever was standing there nd went right in.  The gate was wide open.  Thursday, we were asked for the parking pass but we told them we never got one, and our room key sufficed.  Friday, the wave worked.  Saturday, a different person said we needed to try and get that parking pass.  We left Sunday...never got the pass.

Seeing as how there is no parking pass table at the check in for tower 6 -- my best guess is that you don't need it.  The people at the front gate really didn't care...as long as you had your room key.  So when we go back...we won't get the pass again.

**Phone Calls from timeshare people: I honestly don't know if they called or not.  We were gone during the day everyday and they didn't call at night.  Our room phone was lit up with a message...but since I had my cell, I had no need to check room messages, and it was still lit up when we left.  Easy peasy on that.

**Balcony door: I don't know if this was a normal thing in all the rooms, but our balcony door _did not lock_.  Since we did not have any kids on this trip it wasn't a big concern...but it sure would be if we had brought the little ones along.

**Lines at the park: I can safely say that late Sept/early Oct was the PERFECT time to go.  We had beautiful weather every day, and literally no lines at the park. We went Islands of Adventure on Thursday, and the wait time for Harry Potter ride was 15 minutes.  FIFTEEN!!  I highly recommend this time of year to go.

**Something different for the adults: I know most people go with their kids.  But for those who are looking for an adult night...ya'll need to go to the Orlando Improv (9101 International Drive, Suite 2310 - Orlando, FL 32819).  Ohmahgosh - we saw two other comedians along with semi-famous comedian Loni Love and it was hillllllllllllllllllllllarious.  All three of them were super funny and it was nice way to spend the evening.  Just saying...if you have a few hours of adult time, I highly recommend it.

**Parking: It wasn't bad during the week but come Friday it got pretty crowded.  The parking garage was easy to figure out tho...no complaints there.

**GPS: I had read in the past the GPS units were unable to pick up the actual address of the resort.  We used this address and it got us right to the resort -- 14651 Chelonia Pkwy, Orlando, FL 32821  (once you turn onto Chelonia...Wyndham is the first right...)

**Pools:We didn't use the pools much.  But from what we saw they were more or less deserted.  Another perk of going when we did.  We did go the pool with the Pirate Ship and did the slide.  It fun...in a terrifying kind of way.  We also visited the lazy river at Tower Five...that was my favorite.  Very relaxing.  I can see how they would run out of tubes on a busy day.  There were only a few left when we went (around 3 or 4 pm)...so if you wanna do that I would go early!

We did a walk around the entire facility and wow...the place is very family oriented.  Lots of stuff for the kids to do!  I was most impressed with their two splash pads.  Perfect for those with smaller children.

**Transportation: Thanks to the lovely people on this forum, I knew ahead of time that the Wyndham buses were 6 dollars a day per person.  I think it comes down to personal opinion, but I like to do things on my own schedule.  So we had a rental car and drove to parks ourselves.  Universal was $14 per car and Disney was $16....so it really amounts to the difference of a few bucks as to whether you drive yourself or use Wyndhams transportation.  We paid for the convenience to come and go as we please.

**Groceries: We somehow managed to go to the WalMart on Vine -- MISSSSSSSSTAKE!  I wasn't comfortable with that area.  It seemed very run down and yea...not safe.  We got our groceries and get back in one piece...but we will stay away from the area.  I liked everything on Apopka-Vineland.  The area was populated...but not too crazy like International Drive.  Again...to each their own...that was just our own personal experience.

I think we were ALMOST victims of a crime at the Walgreens.  I left my new bride in the car and ran in for some sweets.  Of course the line was a thousand people long so it took a while (ironically this was one of the longest lines I stood in the entire trip!).  When I came back out there was some dude eye-ing my rental car HARD.  My wife mentioned that he had walked by a few times right before I walked out. It made both of us very uncomfortable.  

Lesson learned...don't sit in the car...ESPECIALLY WITH IT RUNNING.  

I digress...when we brought our groceries back...we borrowed the bell hops luggage cart.  I don't think he was very thrilled about that...but I later saw people doing it all week.  It made carrying in those groceries wayyyyyyyy easy.  

**How much did we love it:  Well...we loved it so much we are coming back with our 5 year old daughter in January of 2014.  I actually made my reservation through Vacation Strategy today (they gave me the cheapest quote by far).  

It'll be her first time on a plane, first time to Florida, first time to Wyndham, and first time to Magic Kingdom.  I honestly don't know who's more excited: her....or her Mom and I to watch her see/do all this neat stuff for the first time.

Bonnet Creek was everything I thought it would be and more.  And we can't wait to come back!

I tried to write down everything I can remember.  Any questions feel free to ask...I'll do my best to answer!!


----------



## Calirya

Eaglefan9727 said:


> My wife and I will be checking in to the resort this coming Wednesday for 12 nights and I know they don't take requests for specific towers, But I am going to see if I can ask and hopefully get the tower that my wife and I want. Can anyone tell me which tower is good for Epcot fireworks viewing? We will be staying in a 1 bedroom suite. Thanks in advance.



This I know for sure that unless you are platinum, gold or silver owner you cannot request a specific room prior to arriving.  Once you go to check in that is the only time they will take room requests and then its still luck.


----------



## Eaglefan9727

Calirya said:


> This I know for sure that unless you are platinum, gold or silver owner you cannot request a specific room prior to arriving.  Once you go to check in that is the only time they will take room requests and then its still luck.



I know that as I am just trying to figure out which tower can see the Epcot fireworks. That is all the info I need.


----------



## Fundytrail

Great post and I could not agree more with your final comment;
"Bonnet Creek was everything I thought it would be and more. And we can't wait to come back!"

We use the Wal-mart on Turkey Lake Rd and not the one on Vine for the reasons in your comment below.



Gellybean6903 said:


> Hello there...I am a long time reader...first time poster.
> 
> I have read all three of the "We looooooooove Bonnet Creek" threads and thus felt SUPER prepared for the trip that we just took.  I wanted to first say thankyou to all the previous posters for all of the information.  It made everything really easy to have all the knowledge provided on these threads.  I thought I'd pay it forward, and write a review of our stay.
> 
> We went for our honeymoon...stayed Sept 30th - Oct 6th....and It-Was-AWESOME!!
> 
> I had booked a one bedroom Presidental...and had from prior research learned that the only tower that has one bedroom Presidentals is tower six.  So when we pulled in, we immediately went to Tower 6.  Even though it was only 2pm...our room was ready.
> 
> Be advised that if you do book a Presidental...there is no option of trading rooms.  I found this out the hard way as we didn't not get the Lake view I was hoping for
> 
> We got a 12th floor view of the trees...and downtown Disney.  We could see some fireworks...but as we were on our honeymoon with no children it was definitely a let down.
> 
> Happy to report it was only one of the few disappointments.  We did have an issue with the dryer...in that it was not getting hot...at all.  We called the front desk...and they had it fixed by the time we got back from the park that day.
> 
> We also had an issue with the master bedroom and the fuses blowing.  We only had our two phone chargers and a night light plugged in extra, but the master bedroom fuse blew a few times.  We were able to find the fuse box behind the door in bedroom...and after I unplugged the room lamp and alarm clock...it didn't blow anymore.
> 
> Wyndham also decided to check every single fire alarm in every single room in every single tower the week we were there.  EEK!  Again, we were gone most of the day so we didn't hear it much.  I'm not a big fan of someone coming into my room while we were gone, but we didn't have much of a choice.
> 
> I had read from a previous poster about the AC and how to override it.  I think the fire guys may have unset our AC override...because it was HOTTTTTTT in the room when we got back on Day 3.  So I did the override again and it was cool in the room from then on out.
> 
> I wanted to just throw out there a few random thoughts for anyone who is going...
> 
> **We booked through Vacation Strategy. We did not get a confirmation number so like some others on this page...I was weary. Like everyone else though, it went very smoothly.  We had no issues whatsoever! They have a price match guarantee...so I will be using them for all future Orlando visits.
> 
> **The AC override...made a huuuuuuge difference.  I didn't really understand what it meant until I got there.  Their AC units have sensors that can detect when you are there and when you are not.  When you aren't in the room...the air turns off.  So when we got to the room for the first time, we set it to 69 and went about our day.  When we got back to the room...it was 75 degrees and HOT.  Immediately it all made sense...the override prevents the air from turning off.  For those who don't feel like searching for the directions...here they be: _Pressing & holding F/C button on the left side of thermostat, once "6P" apprears in display, unit is on override _
> 
> **Parking Pass: I was hoping to have a definitive answer about this.  When we checked in at Tower 6 -- there was no parking pass table.  The desk clerk checked us in, gave us our room keys, and we went about our way.  It was only when we realized that we gave her the wrong license plate and went back that she gave us a key for the parking garage.  She never mentioned anything about the parking pass.
> 
> When you come into the Creek, you either go left if you're first checking in, or right if you are already a guest.  The first few days we just waved to whoever was standing there nd went right in.  The gate was wide open.  Thursday, we were asked for the parking pass but we told them we never got one, and our room key sufficed.  Friday, the wave worked.  Saturday, a different person said we needed to try and get that parking pass.  We left Sunday...never got the pass.
> 
> Seeing as how there is no parking pass table at the check in for tower 6 -- my best guess is that you don't need it.  The people at the front gate really didn't care...as long as you had your room key.  So when we go back...we won't get the pass again.
> 
> **Phone Calls from timeshare people: I honestly don't know if they called or not.  We were gone during the day everyday and they didn't call at night.  Our room phone was lit up with a message...but since I had my cell, I had no need to check room messages, and it was still lit up when we left.  Easy peasy on that.
> 
> **Balcony door: I don't know if this was a normal thing in all the rooms, but our balcony door _did not lock_.  Since we did not have any kids on this trip it wasn't a big concern...but it sure would be if we had brought the little ones along.
> 
> **Lines at the park: I can safely say that late Sept/early Oct was the PERFECT time to go.  We had beautiful weather every day, and literally no lines at the park. We went Islands of Adventure on Thursday, and the wait time for Harry Potter ride was 15 minutes.  FIFTEEN!!  I highly recommend this time of year to go.
> 
> **Something different for the adults: I know most people go with their kids.  But for those who are looking for an adult night...ya'll need to go to the Orlando Improv (9101 International Drive, Suite 2310 - Orlando, FL 32819).  Ohmahgosh - we saw two other comedians along with semi-famous comedian Loni Love and it was hillllllllllllllllllllllarious.  All three of them were super funny and it was nice way to spend the evening.  Just saying...if you have a few hours of adult time, I highly recommend it.
> 
> **Parking: It wasn't bad during the week but come Friday it got pretty crowded.  The parking garage was easy to figure out tho...no complaints there.
> 
> **GPS: I had read in the past the GPS units were unable to pick up the actual address of the resort.  We used this address and it got us right to the resort -- 14651 Chelonia Pkwy, Orlando, FL 32821  (once you turn onto Chelonia...Wyndham is the first right...)
> 
> **Pools:We didn't use the pools much.  But from what we saw they were more or less deserted.  Another perk of going when we did.  We did go the pool with the Pirate Ship and did the slide.  It fun...in a terrifying kind of way.  We also visited the lazy river at Tower Five...that was my favorite.  Very relaxing.  I can see how they would run out of tubes on a busy day.  There were only a few left when we went (around 3 or 4 pm)...so if you wanna do that I would go early!
> 
> We did a walk around the entire facility and wow...the place is very family oriented.  Lots of stuff for the kids to do!  I was most impressed with their two splash pads.  Perfect for those with smaller children.
> 
> **Transportation: Thanks to the lovely people on this forum, I knew ahead of time that the Wyndham buses were 6 dollars a day per person.  I think it comes down to personal opinion, but I like to do things on my own schedule.  So we had a rental car and drove to parks ourselves.  Universal was $14 per car and Disney was $16....so it really amounts to the difference of a few bucks as to whether you drive yourself or use Wyndhams transportation.  We paid for the convenience to come and go as we please.
> 
> **Groceries: We somehow managed to go to the WalMart on Vine -- MISSSSSSSSTAKE!  I wasn't comfortable with that area.  It seemed very run down and yea...not safe.  We got our groceries and get back in one piece...but we will stay away from the area.  I liked everything on Apopka-Vineland.  The area was populated...but not too crazy like International Drive.  Again...to each their own...that was just our own personal experience.
> 
> I think we were ALMOST victims of a crime at the Walgreens.  I left my new bride in the car and ran in for some sweets.  Of course the line was a thousand people long so it took a while (ironically this was one of the longest lines I stood in the entire trip!).  When I came back out there was some dude eye-ing my rental car HARD.  My wife mentioned that he had walked by a few times right before I walked out. It made both of us very uncomfortable.
> 
> Lesson learned...don't sit in the car...ESPECIALLY WITH IT RUNNING.
> 
> I digress...when we brought our groceries back...we borrowed the bell hops luggage cart.  I don't think he was very thrilled about that...but I later saw people doing it all week.  It made carrying in those groceries wayyyyyyyy easy.
> 
> **How much did we love it:  Well...we loved it so much we are coming back with our 5 year old daughter in January of 2014.  I actually made my reservation through Vacation Strategy today (they gave me the cheapest quote by far).
> 
> It'll be her first time on a plane, first time to Florida, first time to Wyndham, and first time to Magic Kingdom.  I honestly don't know who's more excited: her....or her Mom and I to watch her see/do all this neat stuff for the first time.
> 
> Bonnet Creek was everything I thought it would be and more.  And we can't wait to come back!
> 
> I tried to write down everything I can remember.  Any questions feel free to ask...I'll do my best to answer!!


----------



## LadyBeBop

JimMIA said:


> The shuttle fee has been an erratic mess from the start.  As a Wyndham owner (NOT at WBC), it looks to me like the Wyndham resort management (and corporate) have tried to talk a little sense into the homeowners' association...with limited success.
> 
> The only sensible answer to this mess is to go back to the free shuttle service.  I really don't care -- we drive everywhere.  But the only thing the homeowner's association is accomplishing with this amateurish silliness is to devalue their own ownership.



As a fellow Wyndham Smokey Mountains owner (who is going to WBC for the first time next weekend), I must respectfully disagree with you.

Yes, the paid shuttle service is a major disaster.  And DH is upset that the change happened after we made our reservations (back in December, the ten month mark).  He thinks we should have been grandfathered in.  And he has a valid point.

Nonetheless, the shuttle service, utilized by all, but paid for by the owners' association (through the owners' MFs) is a money pit. And it's not like other hotels with free shuttles to the parks.  Hotel shuttles aren't really free; they're paid for by the costs of the rooms.  WBC's owners' association can't do that.  It's either recoup the costs of the shuttles by charging for them, or increase the MFs.  And would the owners agree to raising the MFs for the benefit of the non-owners?


----------



## EMHDad

Eaglefan9727 said:


> I know that as I am just trying to figure out which tower can see the Epcot fireworks. That is all the info I need.



I would like to know this as well please.


----------



## Calirya

LadyBeBop said:


> And would the owners agree to raising the MFs for the benefit of the non-owners?



No, I would not. But I would agree to a free shuttle service for members. I pay monthly maintenance fees.


----------



## skylizard

Calirya said:


> No, I would not. But I would agree to a free shuttle service for members. I pay monthly maintenance fees.



Neither would I. I pay my monthly maintenance fees as welll.


----------



## skylizard

I know this had been mentioned earlier, but is it really true that I can't call in ahead of time to request a room (if I already have a reservation)? What if I'm an owner at BC?


----------



## Calirya

skylizard said:


> I know this had been mentioned earlier, but is it really true that I can't call in ahead of time to request a room (if I already have a reservation)? What if I'm an owner at BC?



ONLY if you are a platinum, silver or gold member will they take room requests. Trust me I called on this about 6 times hoping to get someone to say different.


----------



## eeyoresnr

this question may have been answered already in one of 3 threads but can someone tell me if they have cribs or pack-n-plays (preferably the pack-n-play) and if so how do i get one for our stay? also what do people with little ones do in place of a high chair? my grandson is 2 but he still sits in his high chair to eat? thanks


----------



## DCTooTall

LadyBeBop said:


> As a fellow Wyndham Smokey Mountains owner (who is going to WBC for the first time next weekend), I must respectfully disagree with you.
> 
> Yes, the paid shuttle service is a major disaster.  And DH is upset that the change happened after we made our reservations (back in December, the ten month mark).  He thinks we should have been grandfathered in.  And he has a valid point.
> 
> Nonetheless, the shuttle service, utilized by all, but paid for by the owners' association (through the owners' MFs) is a money pit. And it's not like other hotels with free shuttles to the parks.  Hotel shuttles aren't really free; they're paid for by the costs of the rooms.  WBC's owners' association can't do that.  It's either recoup the costs of the shuttles by charging for them, or increase the MFs.  And would the owners agree to raising the MFs for the benefit of the non-owners?



 more importantly...   would they agree to raising the MF's enough to pay for the frequency and quality that the current shuttle service obviously costs?    If they went back to a completely free shuttle,   It's highly likely you would see a dramatic decrease in the frequency and flexibility of the current shuttle system and become much more like the 2-3 trips to a single park in the morning,   and another 2-3 trips at closing returning to the resort....  similar to the "free shuttle" that you find at many other offsite hotels and resorts.


I'll admit that the entire implementation  and way information was made available regarding the change from the free shuttle to a paid shuttle was a complete trainwreck....  and I'm kind of surprised there wasn't more advanced notice given to the resort owners, even in the form of it being on the agenda at a board meeting....       But I truly can't fault the motives behind the change,  and the timing does seem to hint strongly that the shuttle was being either completely paid for,  or heavily subsidized by Wyndham during the sales phase of the resort.   (For those not in-the-know...  It's not uncommon for a developer to subsidize the Maintenance Fees of a resort during the sales phase to make it more attractive to potential buyers.  After the primary sales phase ends,  they will remove the subsidies and you can see a 'significant' jump in the annual MF's.  [compared to 'normal' MF increases you would expect to see]).



** DISCLAIMER:   I own a WBC Contract, so the resort costs and their impact on the MF's are things I'm directly impacted by.


----------



## sb682

Eaglefan9727 said:


> My wife and I will be checking in to the resort this coming Wednesday for 12 nights and I know they don't take requests for specific towers, But I am going to see if I can ask and hopefully get the tower that my wife and I want. Can anyone tell me which tower is good for Epcot fireworks viewing? We will be staying in a 1 bedroom suite. Thanks in advance.





EMHDad said:


> I would like to know this as well please.



At check-in, we asked if we could please have a room with a fireworks view on a high floor. We were told there were no guarantees, but we got a room on the 11th floor of Tower 4 with a perfect view of Illuminations and a great view of Wishes, too. Technically, the view was a "parking lot view", but if you're up several floors, you'll see more trees and resorts than anything else.


----------



## erineab

We have a 4 bedroom presidential booked for a week in March.  I sort of seem to remember reading something about how, when booking 4 bdrm pres. units, you are assigned a specific room at the time of booking.  Am I just imagining that or is this the case?  I can't seem to find that info when searching now.


----------



## squirrel4569

For the first time in a long time I'm looking into staying off-site, primarily due to cost and the size of our group.  We'll have 8 people, 6 of them female, so two bathrooms is a requirement.  We could get two rooms at a value but we're cramped into a couple of tiny rooms for more than the price of a room at WBC, even when booked through Wyndham.  We'll probably be driving our own car so ME isn't an issue, but we're hoping we can still get in on FP+ and MB.  

I've looked at vrbo and ebay and it looks like their prices are much better than Wyndham direct, but I'm a little leary about booking that way.  Also, should I book closer to the trip or as soon as possible so they don't get booked up?  We're planning on going June 7-14, 2014, which includes SWW and is the beginning of the peak season.  My biggest concern, obviously, would be to arrive and not have a reservation.  Credit card companies will fight fraud and will get my money back if someone scams me, but I'd hate to make an 18-20 hour drive into Florida, be ready to drop my stuff at the room/bell desk and find out I've got to scramble to find a room during peak season.  Obviously by the popularity of this thread this is a pretty good option for staying off-site and even at Wyndham's prices it's a good deal compared to staying on property but if I can get more bang for my buck I'm game for it, just don't want to get scammed.

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

EMHDad said:


> I would like to know this as well please.



My experience for Epcot fireworks view is from the uppers floors of towers 4 & 5. The west wing of tower five if possible in tower 5. For sure from the top couple of floors you can also see Wishes off in the distance and the castle. DTD view is to the east from at least tower 5 as well.


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

We are hoping if anyone there can post (if WBC has posted) activities for October 31st, Halloween. We will have our 6 year old twin grand nieces and are trying to make plans for that evening. We will have already gone to MNSSHP earlier in the week.


----------



## Anita123

Woo hoo!  I got my confirmation letters confirming my reservation next week.  I got two letters as I guess the reservation used points from two different owners.  

Next Thursday I'll be there.  We can't wait.  

We'll actually be down in Florida a few days early, so we are staying at the Hawthorne Suites before we check into BC.


----------



## Spanky

squirrel 4569 - read through these pages and you will see the names of several different ways to rent at WBC. vacation upgrade and vacation strategy are the two that are mentioned the most. Go to their web sites and follow the instructions to receive a bid. My family has used vacationupgrades.com and highly recommend them. I am a Wyndham owner but have limited points so we used vacation upgrades to supplement with a second rental or to secure a 4 bedroom 4 bath rental as none are ever available when I can rent at 10 months before a trip. Others on this board have successfully used ebay. Just be sure and check the track record of the person offering the rental.  Good luck !


----------



## asmit4

Do the 2 bedroom deluxes have a DVD player? My son is an elmo, bubble guppies, barney freak and without having access to lots of toys- dvds will be our friend


----------



## jlhill4444

eeyoresnr said:


> this question may have been answered already in one of 3 threads but can someone tell me if they have cribs or pack-n-plays (preferably the pack-n-play) and if so how do i get one for our stay? also what do people with little ones do in place of a high chair? my grandson is 2 but he still sits in his high chair to eat? thanks


They have pack n plays and high chairs for you to use. Just ask at the front desk when you check in and they will send them up.


----------



## ibob52

asmit4 said:


> Do the 2 bedroom deluxes have a DVD player? My son is an elmo, bubble guppies, barney freak
> and without having access to lots of toys- dvds will be our friend



*2 Bedroom deluxe ... DVD player is in Living Room ... Entertainment Center*


----------



## Upatnoon

LadyBeBop said:


> As a fellow Wyndham Smokey Mountains owner (who is going to WBC for the first time next weekend), I must respectfully disagree with you.
> 
> Yes, the paid shuttle service is a major disaster.  And DH is upset that the change happened after we made our reservations (back in December, the ten month mark).  He thinks we should have been grandfathered in.  And he has a valid point.
> 
> Nonetheless, the shuttle service, utilized by all, but paid for by the owners' association (through the owners' MFs) is a money pit. And it's not like other hotels with free shuttles to the parks.  Hotel shuttles aren't really free; they're paid for by the costs of the rooms.  WBC's owners' association can't do that.  It's either recoup the costs of the shuttles by charging for them, or increase the MFs.  And would the owners agree to raising the MFs for the benefit of the non-owners?


There seems to be two camps of Wyndham owners on the bus service at WBC.

Camp 1: Owners who want to maintenance fees as low as possible, even it if means degrading service by charging fees.

 In this camp are the super renters who own lots of points and want to keep their costs down. Also, people who own at the resort but never use the bus service, and owners who may own at the resort but never actually stay there. Also in this camp may be Wyndham itself, who probably still owns a chuck of points at the resort.

Camp 2: The people who wouldn't mind an increase in maintenance fees to keep the bus service free.  These are likely mostly families who own at WBC.

Right now, camp No. 1 is winning. They are likely the most vocal of the camps.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Upatnoon said:


> Right now, camp No. 1 is winning. They are likely the most vocal of the camps.



Are they the most vocal, or are the the (much larger) of the two?

We own two timeshares, a week in the Virgin Islands (bought in 1994), and a week every other year at Wyndham Smokey Mountains (bought in 2000). Since buying, we've stayed in those two resorts a total of 0 times.

We bought into our timeshares to trade into other timeshares.  This will be our second trip back to Disney since buying into timeshares (we also went with my in-laws on their timeshare week). 

I think most buy into timeshares to trade, not for staying at the same resort year after year.


----------



## Kemorr

So, I thought I'd come here and do a trip report of my stay at WBC. A little history - I was traveling solo with my 3 kids and was originally booked in a 2 bed villa at BLT, for $1000 per night. When the Fall discounts came out and BLT wasn't included, I decided to switch to a 4 bed at WBC for a total of $2500 for 8 nights. We could afford BLT, but it was hard to see the "value" and I also wanted my kids to each have their own room so they could sleep better (they don't sleep well when sharing a room, even if they have their own beds). However, right before my trip I found I was really regretting the loss of MBs, FP+ and the dining plan (I like the convenience and it save me money because we do a lot of character meals), so I booked an 8 night ghost reservation at Pop with a room discount for $800. My total room cost was still well below what I would have paid for BLT, even if you took the rental car ($400) into consideration (I would not have rented a car at BLT).

1) Check In at WBC - I was super worried about this, given stories of long waits, rooms not ready etc. However, we checked in at about 4:15 and there were only 3 people in front of us in line. It took maybe 10 minutes to get through the line, then another 5 minutes to actually check in. Room was ready, got Tower 6. She sent me to the parking pass desk, but there was a line, so I skipped it.

2) Check in at Pop - did online check in before I arrived, so it was quick. Checked in, got my dining plan credits and ate dinner at the food court there (only OK). SO GLAD not staying at Pop, that place was crowded, noisy and overwhelming, just like the parks. Requested no housekeeping. Guy said he could make a note on the reservation but I should put up a do not disturb sign. I didn't do that, never went to the room.

3) Returned to WBC. No problem getting in without the parking pass. There was plenty of parking available in the lot near Tower 6 at 6 pm, however the next morning there were several cars parked along the curb in places that weren't actually spots. We never had a problem with parking except for the night we went to the halloween party, when there were no spots available and had to go to the garage. Also, the Saturday before we checked out (Sat 12th) was definitely a LOT busier than the prior week had been.

4) When I went into Tower 6, I just went to the desk there and asked for my pass (no line). The guy gave me that piece of paper to fill out, I didn't even fill it out. I just said I can't do your tour because my husband isn't with me. He took it away, gave me the pass and I never heard a peep from them the whole trip.

5) The room. Spacious and nice. Great view of lake, Swolphin, Tower of Terror, Expedition Everest in the distance, Pop etc. Room is "surface clean". IE, all the surfaces that I would expect to be clean were, but it was actually quite dirty if you looked closer. There were large dust bunnies accumulated on all the finials of every curtain rod, the lamps were extremely dusty inside, the walls and doors of one bathroom had some interesting stains etc. I think the rooms probably only get surface cleaned and they could definitely stand from being deep cleaned. Everything else was fine, lots of towels, toiletries etc. The room wasn't dirty enough for me to not enjoy staying there.

6) Location - The location is definitely good. 5 minutes to HS and DTD, 7 to Epcot, 15 to AK and MK. I had a huge stroller and didn't want to bother with getting it on the tram at the TTC, so I valet parked at the Contemporary for each of our MK days (completely legal) and walked into MK. The location of BLT can't be beat. There were 2 days that I wished we were staying there - the night of the Halloween Party when one of my kids fell asleep in the stroller and another MK day when we wanted to leave the park at 1:00 but had a dinner res in the park at 5:00. We ended up canceling the res and going back to the resort, if we had been at BLT we could have just gone back into the park for dinner after an afternoon at the pool. Still, I can't imagine lugging that huge stroller on the bus from BLT to HS, Epcot and AK, so for all but MK having the rental car was preferable.

7) Pool - We spent 2 afternoons at the pirate pool. My kids had so much fun there they wouldn't consider trying out any of the others. I do wish we had more time to explore the rest of the resort, we limited ourselves entirely to our room and the pirate pool.

8) Ghost Reservation - Absolutely no problems with this at all. Used charging to room, FP+ and dining credits all week without an issue. When I checked out of Pop, nothing was said, just "did you enjoy your stay?"

9) In summary, I would stay at WBC again, but ONLY with a ghost reservation if MBs and FP+ aren't available to offsite guests. Once my kids are older, however, and there are less bedtime shenanigans when sharing a room, I think we'll stick to DVC villas, if our plan is entirely Disney.


----------



## cocoabean1

cocoabean1 said:


> We plan on arriving at BC around 11am.  If the unit isn't ready, will they store our luggage for us?  Don't want to spend the day waiting for a unit- want to head to the parks!!!


???


----------



## CTdaizy

They will hold your luggage, we've done it before. Checked in at 10am, stored luggage and went to MK. Got a call from WBC at about 5pm that our room was ready anytime we were ready. Got back to WBC at about 9pm, quick stop at front desk for room keys and bell hop brought bags to us. Super easy!


----------



## squirrel4569

Spanky said:


> squirrel 4569 - read through these pages and you will see the names of several different ways to rent at WBC. vacation upgrade and vacation strategy are the two that are mentioned the most. Go to their web sites and follow the instructions to receive a bid. My family has used vacationupgrades.com and highly recommend them. I am a Wyndham owner but have limited points so we used vacation upgrades to supplement with a second rental or to secure a 4 bedroom 4 bath rental as none are ever available when I can rent at 10 months before a trip. Others on this board have successfully used ebay. Just be sure and check the track record of the person offering the rental.  Good luck !



Sent in a request for a quote to Vacation Strategy and they came back with an email pretty quickly and a follow up phone call.  I like the ability to cancel in the event something comes up prior to my trip that would cause me to cancel.  It looks like the private dealings on vrbo don't typically allow that.  It looks like June might be too far out for ebay at the moment, so I'll keep tabs on that.  I may book a temporary reservation with Disney to get the 180+10 ADR option and then cancel it later as well.


----------



## LoveWD

CTdaizy said:


> They will hold your luggage, we've done it before. Checked in at 10am, stored luggage and went to MK. Got a call from WBC at about 5pm that our room was ready anytime we were ready. Got back to WBC at about 9pm, quick stop at front desk for room keys and bell hop brought bags to us. Super easy!



Thanks for that reply! I was just going to ask the same question! Do you know if we are able to use the resort ammenities while waiting to check in? We won't have a car, so going somewhere at that time is out of the question 
Also, we are planning on coming down in January, surprise Xmas gift for my 6 year old. What is the weather like there at that time of year? (from Canada! ). Hopefully swimming weather!!!!

Thanks everyone for posting so much info...between this and tripadvisor, BC is the place I want to be! So looking forward to our first DW trip and I can't wait to check out BC....


----------



## 2wins

Hello,

This will be our 3rd stay at WBC.  We have used both Vacation upgrades and Vacation Strategy.  We were very happy with both.  After researching for this trip I came accross Farrell Vacations.  He has a lot of inventory on e bay. His prices and availability are better than VS and VU.  However he requires a full payment raher than a deposit.  Has anyone worked with Farrell before?  Was it a good experience?


----------



## ready123go

ready123go said:


> Staying again this Dec.  Has anyone tried their ROKU at BC?  Curious if it worked.



Roku?


----------



## susanbobbitt

We will be staying in a 1 Bedroom Deluxe this upcoming week.
Does anyone know if there are hair dryers available?
Also, we will be taking a taxi to get groceries... Where is the nearest option with the best selection?
Many thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

susanbobbitt said:


> We will be staying in a 1 Bedroom Deluxe this upcoming week.
> Does anyone know if there are hair dryers available?
> Also, we will be taking a taxi to get groceries... Where is the nearest option with the best selection?
> Many thanks!


There are hair dryers in the rooms.

What kind of groceries do you need? A taxi ride will be very expensive to a large grocery store such as publix.

You may consider the grocery delivery, such as garden grocery or wego shop as a more affordable alternative.

If you just need some drinks and snacks, there is is a nearby hess convienience store and the resort has a shop with some (pricey) food items.


----------



## Fundytrail

ready123go said:


> Roku?



Roku is a little box that makes it easy to enjoy the hottest movies, TV shows, music, games and more on your TV by streaming it directly from the Internet. 

http://www.roku.com/ca/what-is-roku


----------



## ready123go

ready123go said:


> ready123go said:
> 
> 
> 
> Staying again this Dec.  Has anyone tried their ROKU at BC?  Curious if it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roku?
Click to expand...




Fundytrail said:


> Roku is a little box that makes it easy to enjoy the hottest movies, TV shows, music, games and more on your TV by streaming it directly from the Internet.
> 
> http://www.roku.com/ca/what-is-roku



Fundytrail -  I can see how my second post could be mis-read. 

My original question was "Has anyone tried their Roku at BC?"  Did not intend to turn it into, "What is a Roku?"

I appreciate the response.  Very thoughtful 

Original question still stands.


----------



## Spanky

If you need a taxi for groceries then I am assuming you are flying into Orlando. Several transportation companies will pick you up at the airport and give you a 30 minute grocery stop on your way to WBC. Here is one company:
Happy Limo 
An AllEars®.net Recommended Company
 Call 1-877-642-7791
http://www.happylimo.com/orlando_limousine_rates.html 
Service includes -- 
 Complimentary grocery stop, must be requested at the time of booking. 
ALLEARS discount available on Round Trip Only!


Orlando Airport/Disney - Round Trip 
 $5 discount for sedans, vans and SUVs; $10 discount for stretch limo

Orlando Airport/ Port Canaveral - Round Trip
 $10 discount for sedans; $15 discount for vans and SUVs; 
 $20 discount for stretch limo 

Car seats, boosters and infant seats available upon request at additional cost. 

To Obtain Discount Mention ALLEARS when calling.
 If reserving online enter ALLEARS in "Referred By" Line.

Other charges may apply. Be sure to read Rate Details.
http://www.happylimo.com/orlando_limousine_rates.html


----------



## Princessbec

We used Farrell in April 2012 and would highly recommend.  Wish we'd used him again for our upcoming Jan trip because we could have paid in full while the exchange rate was much more favorable.


----------



## aubriee

Princessbec said:


> We used Farrell in April 2012 and would highly recommend.  Wish we'd used him again for our upcoming Jan trip because we could have paid in full while the exchange rate was much more favorable.



You can pay in full with the other renters too.  You just may have to call them to do so.  I booked with Shelby Resorts for my Sept trip and with Aaron Washburn for my Dec trip (both through myresortnetwork.com).  Both wanted only the deposit with the balance due later.  I emailed both of them, telling them I'd prefer to pay in full at the time of booking, and they had no problem sending me a bill for the entire amount.  As a matter of fact, I paid for both my Sept and Dec trips in full on the same day.  For some reason I had trouble with the one Shelby Resorts sent me, so I just called and paid over the phone, but Aaron Washburn sent me a bill through paypay.  A few weeks before my Sept trip (about the time the balance would have been due) Shelby Resorts then emailed me my confirmation numbers.


----------



## shaynar

so finally got through the whole thread!!! Took a couple of days....

Anyhoo... I contacted VS for a quote on a 2br (deluxe) for 9 nights. Was quoted just under $1500. That seems a bit high... no? We're looking at end of Jan, what is considered wdw's "low season"


----------



## debbielad

Have you tried Megan Bailey at Goodbuy Vacations?  She has had the best price for me for two trips now! Worth a try!


----------



## dancin Disney style

shaynar said:


> so finally got through the whole thread!!! Took a couple of days....
> 
> Anyhoo... I contacted VS for a quote on a 2br (deluxe) for 9 nights. Was quoted just under $1500. That seems a bit high... no? We're looking at end of Jan, what is considered wdw's "low season"



Wyndham seasons and WDW seasons are not the same.


----------



## KRFillion

shaynar said:


> so finally got through the whole thread!!! Took a couple of days....
> 
> Anyhoo... I contacted VS for a quote on a 2br (deluxe) for 9 nights. Was quoted just under $1500. That seems a bit high... no? We're looking at end of Jan, what is considered wdw's "low season"



We have a 2 bedroom deluxe from Jan 13-23 (10 nights) through VS for $1196.  We booked in June though, not sure if that matters.


----------



## jason10mm

Just got back from a pretty busy (and HOT!) week. My first time to WBC, definitely not the last! Loved the room (2 bedroom), and the location (2nd floor, tower 5, RIGHT OVER THE POOL) was great for people watching, not so great for going to sleep early. Fortunately we only did that on the last night (bed at 8 pm for a 3 am wake-up) so for the rest of the trip the pool crowd died down significantly by 10 pm when we all went to sleep. My 9 month old son didn't seem to care, which was the most important thing.

Loved the pools. A little bit of a challenge to get a tube during the day, but easy enough to secure one from a kid making a 5 tube tower in the evening. The pizza place is a bit hidden and remote, definitely recommend in-room delivery unless you are in tower 3. 

The tower 6 gym was a bit heavy with machines, but at least had a decent set of dumbbells. Not a huge fan of the concrete running path/sidewalk out on the main road but hardly a priority for a resort.

Driving to the parks was a source of extreme frustruation for the first few days however. Not BCRs fault, Disney definitely tried to replicate an airport style "go left, go right, loop around, don't turn there, head left again, oops, you missed the exit, go all the way around!" of road layout and the GPS unfortunately usually took me to a CM access road rather than the ticket center! But after a few days it sorta sunk in and was much improved. Getting back from Epcot after Illuminations THIRTY MINUTES before our friends did via bus to Carribean Beach was very satisfying. I think I'll valet at BLT for MK (going to the transportation center is such a drag) and probably valet at Boardwalk for nights spent in World Showcase just to trim an extra 10 minutes from leaving Epcot.

All in all I was very impressed with WBC. For the price differential compared to an equivalent Disney resort it is a no brainer.

That said I will probably stay at Disney resorts for specific trips (Boardwalk for an adult only Food and Wine visit, for example) down the road, but WBC is my "go to" Disney stop for now!


----------



## shaynar

dancin Disney style said:


> Wyndham seasons and WDW seasons are not the same.



That's what I figured. I guess it's still considered winter (a higher season)... for that price it may be worth it for me to stay on site by the time I pay for a rental car (and 3 car seats) and parking everyday.... 

I'll try some other quotes and see what to do.


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

shaynar said:


> That's what I figured. I guess it's still considered winter (a higher season)... for that price it may be worth it for me to stay on site by the time I pay for a rental car (and 3 car seats) and parking everyday....
> 
> I'll try some other quotes and see what to do.


We looked at some Disney quotes for a quick 3 day stay and found that around the 14th of January Disney was fairly full and a bit higher because of the race being held. Also the last week or so in January was higher as well. After the race and before the last week was less expensive though.


----------



## Tobylinder

I see from the faqs that

"Building 1 (Torre de la Tierra) has 7 floors. Even numbered units face the lake.
Building 2 (Torre del Vinto) has 9 floors. Even numbered units face the lake
Building 3 (Torre del Mar) has 9 floors. Even numbered units face the lake.
Building 4 (Torre del Cielo) has 15 floors. Odd numbered units face the lake.
Building 5 (Torre de la Luna) has 15 floors. Odd numbered units face the lake.
Building 6 (Torre del Sol) has 19 floors. Odd numbered units face the lake."

If I am going to try to get a fireworks view (and I understand no requests can be made in advance), do I want a lake view or a parking lot view?  Perhaps it's a different answer depending upon which building?  

Thanks so much.


----------



## JenDett

We were there last week - first visit.  We went to the pools about 8 Friday evening.  Both water slides were off.  Do they only run to a certain time of day?  Kids were really disappointed.


----------



## dcibrando

Does Bonnet Creek give you some sort of guide with directions to each of the theme parks upon check-in?  I've noticed some GPS's will not guide you to the parking lot section where you need to go so just curious which ways to turn, etc. when exiting BC to go to the parks

thanks


----------



## LoveWD

Is it easy to be able to walk the resort (pool hop) if you don't get the tower you hoped for? (with a 6 year old in tow)
Also, do they have a shuttle that goes to Universal/Sea World?
Thanks!


----------



## jason10mm

The slide at the pirate ship (the enclosed dark one) stops at 6. There is an employee monitoring it and they will stop folks at that time. I'm sure it is the same at the other slide.

It is VERY easy to pool hop, I saw folks doing it all the time. In fact, we frequently had to run around for towels anyway.

We did get directions to each park in our welcome packet but really, either you grok the Disney traffic flow or you don't  IIRC you turn right at the main road (the light) with an almost immediate left on top the overpass for MK, Epcot, and AK; but turn left for HS, then you can follow signs. Getting back can be tricky since WBC signs are smaller and a different style than "official" disney signs, but head for Carribean Beach and you'll get close (alas, they turn off the lights on that big red car at the intersection way too early!). After a few days you'll figure it out.


----------



## squirrel4569

Weird question I know, but curious. Does WBC have decent TP? The value resorts at Disney have Chuck Norris TP and I'm thinking of packing my own next year.


----------



## Spanky

According to my map the AK is west of DHS so why go toward Epcot & MK? You turn left at the light to go to DHS and AK. If you are following Disney direction signs they want you to go left for all 4 parks. DHS is the 3rd light and you turn left.  You continue on this same road to go to AK. 
Just past boardwalk [which is the same light as DHS but to the right ] you will turn right to merge with a different road. Stay in the right lane for Epcot  or merge into the traffic to go to the MK.
After you have been there several days you will find some short cuts but for new tenants it is best to follow the Disney signs to each park.  Disney never has you make a left turn for the main entrances of the parks.  At DHS you are actually entering from a second entrance - not the main entrance to the park.
The Disney vacation property booths use to have a property map. Stop by one and see if they won't give you one.
You are correct - you can not use GPS because it does not know which roads are open to the public and which are only for staff and buses.


----------



## Lady888

ProudMommyof2 said:


> We had a "ghost reservation" at Royal Pacific @ Universal on our last trip.
> 
> We got 2 days of Unlimited Express Pass, only had to pay for 1 day of parking (the hotels charge at midnight) and used the room as a day room so we could take a mid day break and swim. We had a place to change and get some air conditioning. We got the cheapest room they had and it was less than paying for Express Pass. Not to mention when you pay for Express Pass it is only good for 1 time per ride.



So you paid for a room at universal for 1 night and tickets for your family but paid for a room at WBC for the same night?  Idea of this is you get the express pass (which is $60-$80/pp/day) for your family members with their tickets?  The cost of the room at Royal Pacific is less than purchasing the express pass for each family member?  Would it not be cheaper to switch resorts for the night and not pay for 2 nights?  We are going in April and will be staying at Royal Pacific for 2 nights then switching to WBC for the other 5.  Reason to stay at Royal is for the onsite convenience and express passes (2 rooms for 6 ppl).  Would there be a benefit for my family to have a ghost reservation?


----------



## Lady888

We will be vacationing for 5 nights in April at WBC.  I have searched and searched and got an amazing quote from Laru Resorts (or LaRu Resorts)  who are Larry and Ruth Walburg.  I did receive a quote from VS and VU and VRBO 
and every other place I could find. My quote is so good ($200 less than VS and $400 less than VU) that I am ready to book with Laru Resorts but I wonder if anyone has used them before?  I have only been able to find 1 other thread mentioning them.  Is this too good to be true?  I don't get the impression that they are out to make millions on this, seems to me that they're just selling time they're not using.  As with booking from any owner rather than the hotel itself are there any red flags I need to be wary of or anything I should know?  Thanks!


----------



## Lady888

sersee05 said:


> Has anyone worked with Laru Resorts? He has a two bedroom deluxe(1 king and 2 queens) that looks pretty nice.. and it is way cheaper than the $2000 my ta quoted me for 5 days and 2 bedrooms at Bonnet Creek.



Any word on working with Laru Resorts?  I am also very close to booking with them, they beat everyone's quote for my 5 nights in April but they're not mentioned often so I am curious on your experience with them.  they seem very nice so far.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Five more days until we check in.  Can't wait.  

Few questions.

1) Is there still the Disney runned kiosk to buy tickets?  I still have to buy tickets for my DD and her husband (they won't arrive until Wednesday).

2) I'm assuming no, but do they have to be staying at the resort?  (While we're at WBC, they're staying at DTD Hilton).

3) Does the kiosk take Disney gift cards?


----------



## Chelley00

Lady888 said:


> So you paid for a room at universal for 1 night and tickets for your family but paid for a room at WBC for the same night?  Idea of this is you get the express pass (which is $60-$80/pp/day) for your family members with their tickets?  The cost of the room at Royal Pacific is less than purchasing the express pass for each family member?



We did the same thing.  We paid for one night at Royal Pacific even though were staying 2 weeks at WBC.  When we added it all up, we got the room at RPH with a AAA discount and it cheaper to get the room than buying express pass for 4 of us. 

With onsite, you get UNLIMITED express pass and if you buy one it's limited.  Plus we got the one hour early entry to WWOHP.  We paid $17 to park at RPH the first day and left to sleep at WBC (extra bathrooms and bedrooms so much nicer than one room!!!!) and when we came back the next morning, we parked at RPH for free and took the water taxi over.  Staying offsite we would have had to pay for parking at the parks both days.


----------



## ibob52

LadyBeBop said:


> Five more days until we check in.  Can't wait.
> 
> Few questions.
> 
> 1) Is there still the Disney runned kiosk to buy tickets?  I still have to buy tickets for my DD and her husband (they won't arrive until Wednesday).
> 
> 2) I'm assuming no, but do they have to be staying at the resort?  (While we're at WBC, they're staying at DTD Hilton).
> 
> 3) Does the kiosk take Disney gift cards?



*We buy our tickets at Downtown Disney the night before we hit the parks. 

Just a suggestion  ... call WBC and ask for Concierge or WBC Disney Tickets Kiosk / Desk.

for the answer about WBC Disney Ticket Sales / Gift Cards / etc 

Have a Great trip. *


----------



## Upatnoon

dcibrando said:


> Does Bonnet Creek give you some sort of guide with directions to each of the theme parks upon check-in?  I've noticed some GPS's will not guide you to the parking lot section where you need to go so just curious which ways to turn, etc. when exiting BC to go to the parks
> 
> thanks


I suggest people turn off their GPS on disney property and follow the signs. Many GPS units seem to have trouble around the resort, and I've seen a few people nearly get in accidents because they were looking at the GPS and not the signs and traffic.


----------



## aubriee

LoveWD said:


> Is it easy to be able to walk the resort (pool hop) if you don't get the tower you hoped for? (with a 6 year old in tow)
> Also, do they have a shuttle that goes to Universal/Sea World?
> Thanks!



The towers are really close together so pool hopping should not be a problem even with a 6 y/o.  There is not a free shuttle to Universal, but when you check in they can give you a transportation schedule and on it I believe there is a number to call if you want to go to Universal.  It's probably a Mears shared shuttle though.  If so it will be $19.00 per person round trip and may make a stop or two at some WDW resorts.  The Mears number is 407-423-5566.  We've used them and they are fine.  The last time I was the first pick up at BC, then it made a stop at AKL, then on the way to Universal stopped at Sea World to drop off a couple, before dropping the rest of us off at Universal.  We were still there well before opening. 



squirrel4569 said:


> Weird question I know, but curious. Does WBC have decent TP? The value resorts at Disney have Chuck Norris TP and I'm thinking of packing my own next year.



Not a weird question at all.  In fact, we noticed the rough toilet paper at BC.  Yeah, it's single ply and Chuck Norris TP.



Lady888 said:


> So you paid for a room at universal for 1 night and tickets for your family but paid for a room at WBC for the same night?  Idea of this is you get the express pass (which is $60-$80/pp/day) for your family members with their tickets?  The cost of the room at Royal Pacific is less than purchasing the express pass for each family member?  Would it not be cheaper to switch resorts for the night and not pay for 2 nights?  We are going in April and will be staying at Royal Pacific for 2 nights then switching to WBC for the other 5.  Reason to stay at Royal is for the onsite convenience and express passes (2 rooms for 6 ppl).  Would there be a benefit for my family to have a ghost reservation?



We've done the exact same thing the last two trips.  We prefer going to Universal midweek, instead of the beginning or end of a trip.  We prefer midweek when it's not so crowded, but don't want to check in, then out, then back in at BC, having to move our stuff.  Instead, we just keep the room at BC, pack just enough for a night or two at Universal, and leave the rest of our stuff at BC.  We don't have to change rooms and our stuff is still unpacked and waiting for us at BC.  With the AP discount a room at Universal is not really that much and we like having the room available to go back to rest, swim, or change clothes during the day, not having to drive back and forth to Universal, getting early entry, and unlimited front of the line passes.  If my elderly mom is with us, she can go back to the room to rest, while we continue touring.  We like being able to go back to the parks or City Walk at night and having the convenience of just walking or boating back to our resort, without dreading the long drive back over to WDW, plus Universal hotel rooms are cheaper Sun-Thur nights, so we avoid the higher weekend rates.


----------



## eangel12

Upatnoon said:


> I suggest people turn off their GPS on disney property and follow the signs. Many GPS units seem to have trouble around the resort, and I've seen a few people nearly get in accidents because they were looking at the GPS and not the signs and traffic.



I agree!! We just followed the signs the last time we were there and had no trouble at all! Disney has everything very well marked!!


----------



## Mom2six

We have only stayed at Disney resorts, but I am seriously considering staying at Bonnet Creek next year.  I love the atmosphere of the Disney resorts and the convenience of the food courts.  Yet, the cost of a two bedroom unit with kitchen and living room is a fraction of the cost of a DVC two bedroom.  The pools are really important to my family as well, especially a good children's area.

Are the pools at WBC more crowded than at Disney DVC resorts?  Are there any good, convenient restaurants at WBC?  Are they all mostly table service types or do they have something similar to a food court area?  

I have read that some of the rooms have a nice fireworks view.  We don't do the higher floors.  (Can you request ground floor at WBC?).  My son has autism and the first floor is so much easier for us because sometime he likes to jump.  However, is there anyway to see the fireworks from the resort if you don't have an upper floor room?  

Thanks!


----------



## usmcdevildog

I made a reservation on VRBO and I'm wondering about confirming my reservations. The day after I made my reservation the owner emailed me a "Confirmation Letter" that appeared to be from Wyndham. It had my name, address, and a 4 digit number at the top of the page. On the right side of the page it had the owner's name, reservation dates, and unit info. Then, the body of the letter was addressed to me and had a bunch of info about the resort. 
It looks legit, but things are so easy to fake these days. Nowhere on the letter does it say that I'm a guest. 

Has anyone else received a letter similar to mine?

What's the farthest out that I can call Wyndham and/or Bonnet Creek to verify my reservations?


----------



## Spanky

MOM2six - in the past you could request at the main check in desk to see the fire works. In the past they have used the 4 bedroom, 4 bath condo in building one as a model unit to show potential customers.  They would open this unit up for you to go up and see the fireworks from the large porch. When we were there we had several families come to see the fireworks. I do not know if they are still offering this option.  Just check at the desk when you are checking into the property.


----------



## Mom2six

Spanky said:


> MOM2six - in the past you could request at the main check in desk to see the fire works. In the past they have used the 4 bedroom, 4 bath condo in building one as a model unit to show potential customers.  They would open this unit up for you to go up and see the fireworks from the large porch. When we were there we had several families come to see the fireworks. I do not know if they are still offering this option.  Just check at the desk when you are checking into the property.



Thank you!  I will sure ask about that - it sounds like a nice way to view them (if they still allow it).


----------



## jason10mm

Huh, seems to me that they missed out on a golden opportunity to put a lounge/bar/restaurant on the top floor of a building with a good view of epcot just for this reason. Probably make more money using the space for a rental, but given the price of drinks at WBC I'm not so sure.....


----------



## Spanky

Well I bought into time sharing to save money on trips. I prefer to buy my own alcohol and make drinks in my condo to save money. We also fix 2 meals a day in the condo. Love the washer & dryer. So not sure that a bar on the top floor would be a money maker. I imagine the restaurants have a hard time breaking even - they do not get the publicity that a restaurant in a hotel receives plus it is hard for someone not staying at WBC to drive over there for just a meal. I would think their only customers would be guests at WBC and the staff.


----------



## JimMIA

jason10mm said:


> Huh, seems to me that they missed out on a golden opportunity to put a lounge/bar/restaurant on the top floor of a building with a good view of epcot just for this reason. Probably make more money using the space for a rental, but given the price of drinks at WBC I'm not so sure.....


Disney tried that at DVC's Bay Lake Towers -- the Top of the World Lounge, which offers a birds eye view of the MK fireworks from much closer than WBC is to Epcot.  

Initially, it was only open to DVC guests at BLT, but I don't think they were generating enough revenue so they opened it up to DVC members staying anywhere on DVC points.

I doubt that any bar in the WDW area would be a huge draw, frankly.  Most people are there with their families and have better things to do than hang out in a bar.  And especially at a timeshare, where you can have your beer/wine in the fridge or make your own cocktails in your villa.


----------



## mrsap

Hey everyone. I have an opportunity to stay at WBC. I did some research and found a lot of negative reviews-such as theft, old worn furniture, roaches and the rooms not being clean. I'm weary about staying there now, but hope what I read was just a couple cranky vacationers. Anyone been there recently that can share their experience? Thanks!


----------



## JimMIA

mrsap said:


> Hey everyone. I have an opportunity to stay at WBC. I did some research and found a lot of negative reviews-such as theft, old worn furniture, roaches and the rooms not being clean. I'm weary about staying there now, but hope what I read was just a couple cranky vacationers. Anyone been there recently that can share their experience? Thanks!


WBC has something like 1,200 rooms and operates at close to 100% occupancy most of the time.  That's tens of thousands of guests each year.  

You can expect some anecdotal complaints -- some valid, some just looking for a nit to pick.  There is also a tendency to post negatives and be quiet about positive experiences.

I've heard the same types of complaints about Disney deluxe resorts and DVC -- including some real horror stories.  But in more than 30 DVC trips, we have never had one single complaint about the cleanliness of our room.  Nor have we had any complaints in several WBC trips.

Assuming you are not from Florida, I will comment on roaches.  We have large roaches here called Palmetto Bugs.  To add to your enjoyment, they fly.  Leave a door or window open, they fly in.  That's not a sign of uncleanliness or poor housekeeping -- it's just a sign that you are in Florida.  They're disgusting, but they don't eat much.

We also have zillions of lizards which we pay absolutely no attention to, but which might startle you a bit.


----------



## mrsap

JimMIA said:


> WBC has something like 1,200 rooms and operates at close to 100% occupancy most of the time.  That's tens of thousands of guests each year.
> 
> You can expect some anecdotal complaints -- some valid, some just looking for a nit to pick.  There is also a tendency to post negatives and be quiet about positive experiences.
> 
> I've heard the same types of complaints about Disney deluxe resorts and DVC -- including some real horror stories.  But in more than 30 DVC trips, we have never had one single complaint about the cleanliness of our room.  Nor have we had any complaints in several WBC trips.
> 
> Assuming you are not from Florida, I will comment on roaches.  We have large roaches here called Palmetto Bugs.  To add to your enjoyment, they fly.  Leave a door or window open, they fly in.  That's not a sign of uncleanliness or poor housekeeping -- it's just a sign that you are in Florida.  They're disgusting, but they don't eat much.
> 
> We also have zillions of lizards which we pay absolutely no attention to, but which might startle you a bit.



Thank you so much for writing!!!! You really helped me to feel more comfortable. I agree, not everyone is going to be happy, and I think there are going to be people who actually Look for something to complain about!! No, not from Florida, and I assumed that what they were...but they're still just as disgusting!! lol My DH and I need to have a discussion and decide what to do. Is it true you cannot request a specific section/view? Thank you again!!!!


----------



## Chelley00

mrsap said:


> Hey everyone. I have an opportunity to stay at WBC. I did some research and found a lot of negative reviews-such as theft, old worn furniture, roaches and the rooms not being clean. I'm weary about staying there now, but hope what I read was just a couple cranky vacationers. Anyone been there recently that can share their experience? Thanks!



We had a palmetto bug infestation, dirty sheets on the bed and a ripped chair when we stayed at the Polynesian.  We had a cleaner room at WBC


----------



## JimMIA

mrsap said:


> Is it true you cannot request a specific section/view?


I think that is technically correct...but it may also depend on who you talk to.  If you have a preference, it doesn't hurt to ask at checkin.


----------



## mrsap

JimMIA said:


> I think that is technically correct...but it may also depend on who you talk to.  If you have a preference, it doesn't hurt to ask at checkin.



Thank you, and thanks again for the responses!! I should know by tomorrow what we're going to do!


----------



## LadyBeBop

JimMIA said:


> We also have zillions of lizards which we pay absolutely no attention to, but which might startle you a bit.



Aww.  I like lizards.  Hope to see a few on our trip.

Arrive in less than 48 hours.  Can't wait.  



JimMIA said:


> I think that is technically correct...but it may also depend on who you talk to.  If you have a preference, it doesn't hurt to ask at checkin.



Right now, I have no idea what I want.  I think I prefer main building, lower floor, but I'm not entirely sure.

Is there any room that you'd try to avoid.

Also, what are the chances of having a room ready at 10-11 AM on a Sunday morning?  I'm thinking pretty slim.  I think we're going to leave our leggage with bell services, go into the parks, then come back about 6 PM.  Is that feasible?


----------



## Mom2six

Is it difficult to get requests met?  I have to admit that Disney has been great about accommodating our needs. We need to be on the first floor because my son jumps a lot when having sensory processing problems. Being close to parking is also important to me.  If I go in the spring will I have a hard time getting a first floor room near parking?


----------



## mrsap

Sorry if this was asked a hundred times, but are there any resort fees or parking fees? Thanks again!!


----------



## Upatnoon

mrsap said:


> Sorry if this was asked a hundred times, but are there any resort fees or parking fees? Thanks again!!


No resort or parking fees. If you want to ride the shuttle bus to the parks, there is a fee.


----------



## wwitt

I am here now staying in a 3 BR in Tower 1. It is beautiful, clean & have no complaints. Checked in around 6 with minimal wait. Do have parking lot view, but didn't request anything specific because don't plan on being in room that often so that's alright. Room has been renovated & was clean upon check in. =)


----------



## Jo-Anne

We just arrived last night and are in a one bedroom in tower five on floor nine with a pool view.  I did ask about a fireworks view when I checked in and he said he couldn't change anything.  The unit is nice.  I do have to say that the walls seem quite thin.  Also the karaoke singing by pool last night was really terrible and hay to move off balcony to save my ears   off to do the wind tunnel skydiving and airboat ride today!


----------



## mrsap

wwitt said:


> I am here now staying in a 3 BR in Tower 1. It is beautiful, clean & have no complaints. Checked in around 6 with minimal wait. Do have parking lot view, but didn't request anything specific because don't plan on being in room that often so that's alright. Room has been renovated & was clean upon check in. =)



Thank you both for that 'live' update!! That's great to hear you are both happy, with one small exception. I did read the walls were very thin. My 5yo. saw pictures of WBC and said she Really wants to go there!! Up to DH now. Still reading reviews, having a hard time deciding.

Jo-Anne - is your room updated? I didn't know if they were all updated or not. Thanks


----------



## ready123go

What the deal with the Windham timeshare sales desk for the parking pass?  Is the parking pass absolutely necessary?


----------



## mrsap

Well, we did it!!! We'll be staying at Bonnet Creek 4 days Thanksgiving week, right before switching to SSR!!  We're really looking forward to it! Thank you all for your help. If I have any other questions, I know where to find the answers!


----------



## DisneyLover83

ready123go said:


> What the deal with the Windham timeshare sales desk for the parking pass?  Is the parking pass absolutely necessary?



We just checked out this morning from a 7 night stay, never got the parking pass. It was not an issue, we also unplugged our phones in the room to avoid the calls. On Wednesday we returned to a sales flyer in our door asking us to call and attend the sales pitch. We just ignored it.    

We go to WBC about every other year as the in laws are owners and let us use their points, we have learned that ignoring all sales related things the best way to handle it.


----------



## sandynd

OMG - we just checked into a 1 br presidential - I am not classy enough to stay here. That is all.

Sent from my iPod touch using DISBoards


----------



## padams626

sandynd said:


> OMG - we just checked into a 1 br presidential - I am not classy enough to stay here. That is all.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using DISBoards





My family and I will be staying at WBC in about 2 weeks. We lucked up and got a great deal on a 2 bedroom Presidential room. I think I may need an ascot and smoking jacket cause I'm gonna feel so classy.


----------



## skylizard

Has anyone ever checked in very early? We're thinking of checking in around 9am. I know they probably won't have our room ready, but can we check in and have them hold our luggage?


----------



## cruisinpan567

dcibrando said:
			
		

> Does Bonnet Creek give you some sort of guide with directions to each of the theme parks upon check-in?  I've noticed some GPS's will not guide you to the parking lot section where you need to go so just curious which ways to turn, etc. when exiting BC to go to the parks
> 
> thanks



When we went this past August we used Google maps on our smart phone. Turn by turn instructions and never and issue at all.


----------



## JimMIA

sandynd said:


> OMG - we just checked into a 1 br presidential - I am not classy enough to stay here. That is all.


Of course you are!  You're there, aren't you?


----------



## JimMIA

ready123go said:


> What the deal with the Windham timeshare sales desk for the parking pass?  Is the parking pass absolutely necessary?


No the pass is absolutely NOT necessary.  It is just an excuse to get you to talk to a sales weasel, who will try to talk you into a sales presentation.  They have numerous tricks to get you to a sales presentation -- calling them surveys, offering to bring "welcome gifts" to your room, etc, etc, etc.

IF you go, you will find the promised 90 minute "informational" presentation turns out to be a 4-hour high-pressure ordeal.  The Wyndham timeshare resort systems is excellent; their sales staff is among the very worst in a very sleazy industry.  Stay away from the sales weasels.


----------



## Kemette

Does anyone know if BC has life jackets for kids available?


----------



## Chelley00

mrsap said:


> I did read the walls were very thin.



I think this must depend on the tower.  We were there 10 nights and never even knew we had neighbors until we saw them on the balcony or could smell their breakfast cooking


----------



## carlbarry

JimMIA said:


> IF you go, you will find the promised 90 minute "informational" presentation turns out to be a 4-hour high-pressure ordeal.  The Wyndham timeshare resort systems is excellent; their sales staff is among the very worst in a very sleazy industry.  Stay away from the sales weasels.



When I was there last year, they had changed the presentation to a "seminar."  Of course, that is for Wyndham owners, so I can't speak to what they do to non-owners.  In any event, they promised it would be low pressure, as they'd had "complaints in the past."
And indeed it was lower pressure than in the past; they didn't call me stupid for not buying, or challenge me that, "I know what the problem is, you just can't afford it, right?  You just don't have the money?"


----------



## drmark50

Kemorr said:


> Well, I'm loving the space. Having the kids in their own rooms is priceless and something that will be hard to give up while they're young. The kids love the pirate pool, which is where we are right now. Parking hS not been an issue, but we're usually back here by 6, so we'll see what it is like after our MNSSHP night. Having a washer/dryer is also priceless, but that would have been in BLT, too. I think the location is good. Ok, you can't beat the BLT location but for $18 a day (valet us tip), I've been able to walk in and out of MK and avoided the hassle of the tram/monorail. We rode the monorail into MK from Contemporary today and it took forever! Much quicker to walk. I actually like not having housekeeping. I don't feel bad leaving the room a mess in the morning and tidying up after the kids are in bed at night. No wasted time in the morning! We have a pool/lake view in tower 6, level 14, and it IS noisy at night. It hasn't kept my kids awake yet, though. So, all in all, I really like BC, but I don't think I'd do it without a ghost ressie. The FP+ and MB are just too cool.



How much is parking at the parks? The AAA VIP parking pass just gets you close parking to TTC correct?  Is the valet service quick?  Do you have to wait awhile when leaving the park to get your car?


----------



## carlbarry

drmark50 said:


> How much is parking at the parks? The AAA VIP parking pass just gets you close parking to TTC correct?  Is the valet service quick?  Do you have to wait awhile when leaving the park to get your car?



Parking is I think $15.  Yes, AAA just has parking "closer" to the entrance.  As to waiting to get your car "when leaving the park . . ."  well, there are a LOT of cars in the HUGE lot.  If you arrive early to Hollywood Studios, Animal Kingdom, or Epcot, you will be closer to the entrance, and may not need the tram to get you to your car.  So you'll save time that way.  As for Magic Kingdom, you park and then take the monorail or boat to the park.  So if you leave MK at night when everybody else does, you can have a wait for either mode of transportation.
So the short answer is, it will take you awhile in any park to get your car and exit, depending on when you leave the park.


----------



## drmark50

carlbarry said:


> Parking is I think $15.  Yes, AAA just has parking "closer" to the entrance.  As to waiting to get your car "when leaving the park . . ."  well, there are a LOT of cars in the HUGE lot.  If you arrive early to Hollywood Studios, Animal Kingdom, or Epcot, you will be closer to the entrance, and may not need the tram to get you to your car.  So you'll save time that way.  As for Magic Kingdom, you park and then take the monorail or boat to the park.  So if you leave MK at night when everybody else does, you can have a wait for either mode of transportation. So the short answer is, it will take you awhile in any park to get your car and exit, depending on when you leave the park.



Thanks for your quick response.  How about time to and from car when using valet parking at Contemporary?  I have seen the AAA passes on Ebay for a few bucks.  I am wondering if paying a few extra buck to valet is worth it.


----------



## Fundytrail

We know the feeling 



sandynd said:


> OMG - we just checked into a 1 br presidential - I am not classy enough to stay here. That is all.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using DISBoards


----------



## ge0rgette2

How do I price Bonnet Creek?


----------



## carlbarry

drmark50 said:


> Thanks for your quick response.  How about time to and from car when using valet parking at Contemporary?  I have seen the AAA passes on Ebay for a few bucks.  I am wondering if paying a few extra buck to valet is worth it.



Are you asking if you can stay at Bonnet Creek, park at the Contemporary, and then continue on to the Magic Kingdom?
If that is your question, duck quick, a lot of people will be angry at you for doing that, as it is not permitted.
If you're just asking how quick valet service is at the Contemporary, I have no personal experience, but I have never read anybody complain about it, so I would assume it's efficient.


----------



## ge0rgette2

What are AAA passes?


----------



## carlbarry

ge0rgette2 said:


> What are AAA passes?



If you are an AAA member, you can get passes that allow you to park in a specially designated section of the Park parking lots, near the entrance to the Park.


----------



## carlbarry

ge0rgette2 said:


> What are AAA passes?



If you are an AAA member, you can get passes that allow you to park in a specially designated section of the Park parking lots, near the entrance to the Park.


----------



## gdg76

Does anyone know if there are any 3 or 4 bedroom suites that are on lower floors?   We have a crazy person in our group who won't ride elevators but needs the extra space.


----------



## ge0rgette2

Yes I have AAA. Never knew they offered parking. 


How does one make a resize at BC?


----------



## carlbarry

ge0rgette2 said:


> Yes I have AAA. Never knew they offered parking.



They don't really "offer" parking.  It is in the Disney parking field--there are only Disney parking fields--and you still pay the same price.  You just park in a separate section.


----------



## drmark50

carlbarry said:
			
		

> Are you asking if you can stay at Bonnet Creek, park at the Contemporary, and then continue on to the Magic Kingdom?
> If that is your question, duck quick, a lot of people will be angry at you for doing that, as it is not permitted.
> If you're just asking how quick valet service is at the Contemporary, I have no personal experience, but I have never read anybody complain about it, so I would assume it's efficient.



I saw a post describing that strategy and that it was "completely legal".  The same post described that if u ate at the contemporary u had 3 hrs of parking for free, but if wanted to go to park would have to pay for valet.

Just figuring out my options. Thanks again for your responses.


----------



## padams626

cruisinpan567 said:


> When we went this past August we used Google maps on our smart phone. Turn by turn instructions and never and issue at all.



I put pins on certain places in Google Maps prior to my trips that I plan on visiting .


----------



## ampc3

drmark50 said:


> I saw a post describing that strategy and that it was "completely legal".  The same post described that if u ate at the contemporary u had 3 hrs of parking for free, but if wanted to go to park would have to pay for valet.
> 
> Just figuring out my options. Thanks again for your responses.



you are correct there is NOTHING wrong/illegal to PAY to valet and go to the parks... in fact you can come and go as you please and even drive to another resort to valet and you only need to pay once plus the tips as long as you keep your receipt... we fully plan to valet for the times we go to MK.


----------



## skylizard

skylizard said:


> Has anyone ever checked in very early? We're thinking of checking in around 9am. I know they probably won't have our room ready, but can we check in and have them hold our luggage?



Anyone?


----------



## JimMIA

skylizard said:


> Anyone?


Regular checkin is 4 PM, I believe.  We checked in last time at Noon without any issue.  In fact, the front desk lady said we were doing her a favor by not waiting until 4 PM.  But that will vary from person to person, and also with who the front desk manager is.

Early checkin is supposed to be a perk of Wyndham VIP owners, so if they tell you no, that's why.


----------



## aubriee

skylizard said:


> Has anyone ever checked in very early? We're thinking of checking in around 9am. I know they probably won't have our room ready, but can we check in and have them hold our luggage?



Not that early, but this past May we checked in about 1:00pm and our unit was ready (building 4, second floor, facing the lake).  Then in Sept, I checked in about 11:00am and again the unit was ready (building 5, sixth floor, facing the parking lot). I asked about a lake view and was told they would have one if I wanted to wait until later to check in.  I decided to just go ahead and take the condo that was ready.


----------



## Kemorr

To clarify, VALET PARKING (for which you pay $15 plus tip) and then walking to a theme park, hence leaving your car all day is COMPLETELY LEGAL. Parking in any resort's *free car-park* for more than 3 hours is COMPLETELY ILLEGAL. So, anyone on Dis Boards who jumps all over you for *valet parking* at the Contemporary and going to MK is a moron and doesn't know what they are talking about. I valet parked at the Contemporary 5 times on our past trip and left it there for many hours and was completely truthful with both the guard at the gate and the valet people and they were nothing but helpful, welcoming and friendly. They even started recognizing me by the end of my trip and calling us by name. So, once again, completely A-OK.

To answer a PP question about speed of receiving your car at the valet, I always found it to be very quick. The walk itself took me 7 minutes (but I walked fast, I had all 3 kids in the stroller, so I didn't need to walk at a child's pace) and then I usually waited less than 5 minutes for the car to be returned to me. Typically I handed in my ticket and paid and then while I waited for my car I removed my bags from the bottom of the stroller and folded it. Usually the car was waiting for me before I could complete the emptying/folding process. This is BY FAR the quickest method of getting into and out of the MK. Parking at the TTC and then taking either a monorail or boat to MK takes a long time and if you have a stroller, folding it and putting it on the tram thing from the parking lot to the monorail/boat is a major PITA. Taking the monorail from Contemporary (after valet parking) over to the MK took 25 minutes. I only did it the once because my kids wanted to ride the monorail. If efficiency is your goal, definitely valet park and walk. For me, it was worth the extra $18 a day - added bonus NO CROWDS on the walk-way (it seems as though very few people walk).


----------



## blessedby3

Kemorr said:


> To clarify, VALET PARKING (for which you pay $15 plus tip) and then walking to a theme park, hence leaving your car all day is COMPLETELY LEGAL. Parking in any resort's *free car-park* for more than 3 hours is COMPLETELY ILLEGAL. So, anyone on Dis Boards who jumps all over you for *valet parking* at the Contemporary and going to MK is a moron and doesn't know what they are talking about. I valet parked at the Contemporary 5 times on our past trip and left it there for many hours and was completely truthful with both the guard at the gate and the valet people and they were nothing but helpful, welcoming and friendly. They even started recognizing me by the end of my trip and calling us by name. So, once again, completely A-OK.
> 
> To answer a PP question about speed of receiving your car at the valet, I always found it to be very quick. The walk itself took me 7 minutes (but I walked fast, I had all 3 kids in the stroller, so I didn't need to walk at a child's pace) and then I usually waited less than 5 minutes for the car to be returned to me. Typically I handed in my ticket and paid and then while I waited for my car I removed my bags from the bottom of the stroller and folded it. Usually the car was waiting for me before I could complete the emptying/folding process. This is BY FAR the quickest method of getting into and out of the MK. Parking at the TTC and then taking either a monorail or boat to MK takes a long time and if you have a stroller, folding it and putting it on the tram thing from the parking lot to the monorail/boat is a major PITA. Taking the monorail from Contemporary (after valet parking) over to the MK took 25 minutes. I only did it the once because my kids wanted to ride the monorail. If efficiency is your goal, definitely valet park and walk. For me, it was worth the extra $18 a day - added bonus NO CROWDS on the walk-way (it seems as though very few people walk).



We did this on our last trip.  We valet parked at the CR for the MNSSHP and valet parked at the Poly when we ate at Ohana for breakfast and left the car there for the day.


----------



## drmark50

Kemorr said:


> To clarify, VALET PARKING (for which you pay $15 plus tip) and then walking to a theme park, hence leaving your car all day is COMPLETELY LEGAL. Parking in any resort's free car-park for more than 3 hours is COMPLETELY ILLEGAL. So, anyone on Dis Boards who jumps all over you for valet parking at the Contemporary and going to MK is a moron and doesn't know what they are talking about. I valet parked at the Contemporary 5 times on our past trip and left it there for many hours and was completely truthful with both the guard at the gate and the valet people and they were nothing but helpful, welcoming and friendly. They even started recognizing me by the end of my trip and calling us by name. So, once again, completely A-OK.  To answer a PP question about speed of receiving your car at the valet, I always found it to be very quick. The walk itself took me 7 minutes (but I walked fast, I had all 3 kids in the stroller, so I didn't need to walk at a child's pace) and then I usually waited less than 5 minutes for the car to be returned to me. Typically I handed in my ticket and paid and then while I waited for my car I removed my bags from the bottom of the stroller and folded it. Usually the car was waiting for me before I could complete the emptying/folding process. This is BY FAR the quickest method of getting into and out of the MK. Parking at the TTC and then taking either a monorail or boat to MK takes a long time and if you have a stroller, folding it and putting it on the tram thing from the parking lot to the monorail/boat is a major PITA. Taking the monorail from Contemporary (after valet parking) over to the MK took 25 minutes. I only did it the once because my kids wanted to ride the monorail. If efficiency is your goal, definitely valet park and walk. For me, it was worth the extra $18 a day - added bonus NO CROWDS on the walk-way (it seems as though very few people walk).



Do you ever use this same technique at other resorts for other parks?


----------



## eangel12

drmark50 said:


> Do you ever use this same technique at other resorts for other parks?



There is really no other parks that this would work for with the exception of Epcot. If you valet park at Beach Club and walk to Epcot it takes about 10 minutes to walk.


----------



## Kemorr

drmark50 said:


> Do you ever use this same technique at other resorts for other parks?



It's not really worth it for the other parks because their parking lots are close enough to the entrance gates that it takes less time to walk from where you park your car to the gate. I have never needed to take a tram to the gate at any other park (but we are early risers). It is the whole tram to boat/monorail thing at the TTC that makes the Contemporary so uniquely convenient.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Checked in Sunday. And I think I got pixie-dusted.   Reserved a 2 bedroom deluxe at the 10 month mark which is the earliest for Wyndham owners other than WBC to reserve. And I got Tower 6.

Now Tower 6 is all Presidential suites, right?  Because I got the granite counter tops and nice dining room table. View isn't great; it's a parking lot view opposite from Epcot. But I don't care. The interior is wonderful. 

Already did some swimming and the hot tub is relaxing. Tomorrow is our resort day.


----------



## Upatnoon

LadyBeBop said:


> Checked in Sunday. And I think I got pixie-dusted.   Reserved a 2 bedroom deluxe at the 10 month mark which is the earliest for Wyndham owners other than WBC to reserve. And I got Tower 6.
> 
> Now Tower 6 is all Presidential suites, right?  Because I got the granite counter tops and nice dining room table. View isn't great; it's a parking lot view opposite from Epcot. But I don't care. The interior is wonderful.
> 
> Already did some swimming and the hot tub is relaxing. Tomorrow is our resort day.


Tower 6 is not all presidential suites. The lower floors are deluxe. The furnishings in your room are the same as the other deluxe rooms in the resort. The older towers that have been remodeled also have granite.


----------



## aubriee

We've never had a reason to use valet parking anywhere, so I have what is probably a couple of stupid questions.  

#1. Do you tip both when you drop the car off and when you pick it up?  

#2.  My mom will be with us, so we will be using her handicap tag.  I know with a handicap tag valet parking is free, but you still need to tip.  Since the parking is free, would you tip more than you normally would?  If so how much?


----------



## eangel12

aubriee said:


> We've never had a reason to use valet parking anywhere, so I have what is probably a couple of stupid questions.  #1. Do you tip both when you drop the car off and when you pick it up?  #2.  My mom will be with us, so we will be using her handicap tag.  I know with a handicap tag valet parking is free, but you still need to tip.  Since the parking is free, would you tip more than you normally would?  If so how much?



I tip picking up only. If you aren't paying I would tip $10!


----------



## wwitt

mrsap said:
			
		

> Thank you both for that 'live' update!! That's great to hear you are both happy, with one small exception. I did read the walls were very thin. My 5yo. saw pictures of WBC and said she Really wants to go there!! Up to DH now. Still reading reviews, having a hard time deciding.
> 
> Jo-Anne - is your room updated? I didn't know if they were all updated or not. Thanks



They told me when I checked in they are in the process of renovating 4,5,6 but some were already finished.


----------



## Jo-Anne

wwitt said:


> They told me when I checked in they are in the process of renovating 4,5,6 but some were already finished.



I am not sure if our tower five, ninth floor room is renovated?  How would I tell?  We have two flat screen tvs, furniture seems in good repair.  We do not have granite countertops.  However in tower four in front of the pool, it looks like the bottom six floors are undergoing renovations right now


----------



## Upatnoon

Jo-Anne said:


> I am not sure if our tower five, ninth floor room is renovated?  How would I tell?  We have two flat screen tvs, furniture seems in good repair.  We do not have granite countertops.  However in tower four in front of the pool, it looks like the bottom six floors are undergoing renovations right now


Tower 5 is the second-newest tower (tower 6 is the newest)

They switched to granite in the first older towers they renovated. The only recent renovations I know about in the newest towers was replacing the leather couches that were failing.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

aubriee said:


> We've never had a reason to use valet parking anywhere, so I have what is probably a couple of stupid questions.
> 
> #1. Do you tip both when you drop the car off and when you pick it up?
> 
> #2.  My mom will be with us, so we will be using her handicap tag.  I know with a handicap tag valet parking is free, but you still need to tip.  Since the parking is free, would you tip more than you normally would?  If so how much?



You pay when you pick up. The tip has nothing to do with whether you paid for parking. The tip goes to the employee any fee goes to the company. I normally tip around $5.


----------



## aubriee

eangel12 said:


> I tip picking up only. If you aren't paying I would tip $10!





ProudMommyof2 said:


> You pay when you pick up. The tip has nothing to do with whether you paid for parking. The tip goes to the employee any fee goes to the company. I normally tip around $5.



Thanks!  I was thinking we can get her ECV out of the trunk and put it together easily ourselves, but figure they might try to help and even if we told them help was not needed, that we might need to tip more than usual.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! I was just wondering if you could tell me some of the fun things Bonnet Creek does for the kids while at the resort. Thank you!


----------



## RainK

Thanks to this thread, we just booked our mini trip to Bonnet Creek for Feb. haven't stayed in a non Disney property in a LONG time. I'm loving the info about BC and it looks awesome.


----------



## Upatnoon

Here is a link to the resort activities guide: 

https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffrweb/pdfs/BonnetCreek_AG.pdf


----------



## mrsap

Upatnoon said:


> Here is a link to the resort activities guide:
> 
> https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffrweb/pdfs/BonnetCreek_AG.pdf



Thank you!!


----------



## zilp

ampc3 said:


> you are correct there is NOTHING wrong/illegal to PAY to valet and go to the parks... in fact you can come and go as you please and even drive to another resort to valet and you only need to pay once plus the tips as long as you keep your receipt... we fully plan to valet for the times we go to MK.



Just to clarify- you only pay the valet fee once per day if you save your receipt?  Thinking of going back to our resort mid-day and thought we would have to pay each time.


----------



## mrsap

mrsap said:


> Thank you!!



I read somewhere that they play movies at night outdoors... Anyone who has seen them, can you tell me if they are kid friendly/Disney type movies or do they alternate? Thanks!


----------



## Eaglefan9727

LadyBeBop said:


> Tower 6 is all Presidential suites, right?



4th floor in tower 6 is not Presidential. My wife and I stayed there for 12 nights just a week ago (October 16th through October 28th). We had a great time at the resort and we didn't want to leave.


----------



## Bellamouse

mrsap said:


> I read somewhere that they play movies at night outdoors... Anyone who has seen them, can you tell me if they are kid friendly/Disney type movies or do they alternate? Thanks!



We walked by the outdoor movie a couple nights ago - they were playing Frankenweenie.  Don't really know if that's kid friendly or not, but we assumed so.  They had a popcorn machine out there too.  It looked fun.


----------



## mrsap

Bellamouse said:


> We walked by the outdoor movie a couple nights ago - they were playing Frankenweenie.  Don't really know if that's kid friendly or not, but we assumed so.  They had a popcorn machine out there too.  It looked fun.



Awesome!! We actually saw it a couple weeks ago... It was very weird!!!! Sounds like a lot of fun though, thanks!!


----------



## Bellamouse

Just got back from a week at WBC.  It was wonderful.  We had a 1BR in tower one.  View wasn't of anything great (parking lot/trees/golf course), but we almost never were out on the balcony so for us it didn't matter.  At least we didn't have a garbage can view or anything awful like that.  And it was a lot quieter than building 4 where we stayed last year.  That view overlooked a parking lot where the garbage trucks backing up beeped and beeped and the WBC workers came in and out and talked really loud in the mornings.  Building 1 was much quieter. 

We checked in around 4 pm and got our room right away.  We skipped the parking pass desk altogether and it was never a problem - phone rang once while we were there but we didn't answer it.  Didn't bother unplugging them.  We didn't need a parking pass. 

The only negative we found was that bulding 1 was very far away from all the pools.  We really had to walk pretty far in either direction to get to a pool (not a big deal for us though).  

We had no trouble parking each night - there were lots and lots of empty spaces near our building.  The room was great - furniture and so forth was just fine.

The one real complaint about the room that I have and it's the same as last year - I HATE the shower heads.  HATE them.  The pins and needles spray that comes out hurts my skin and it takes a long time to rinse out my hair as well.  

Other than that, we loved it (as we knew we would).  Loved having the washer/dryer, loved the big kitchen, loved just having the space.  Loved walking around the lake at night, loved hanging out at the pools, we just loved being there.  We will be going back for sure.


----------



## mrsap

Bellamouse said:


> Just got back from a week at WBC.  It was wonderful.  We had a 1BR in tower one.  View wasn't of anything great (parking lot/trees/golf course), but we almost never were out on the balcony so for us it didn't matter.  At least we didn't have a garbage can view or anything awful like that.  And it was a lot quieter than building 4 where we stayed last year.  That view overlooked a parking lot where the garbage trucks backing up beeped and beeped and the WBC workers came in and out and talked really loud in the mornings.  Building 1 was much quieter.
> 
> We checked in around 4 pm and got our room right away.  We skipped the parking pass desk altogether and it was never a problem - phone rang once while we were there but we didn't answer it.  Didn't bother unplugging them.  We didn't need a parking pass.
> 
> The only negative we found was that bulding 1 was very far away from all the pools.  We really had to walk pretty far in either direction to get to a pool (not a big deal for us though).
> 
> We had no trouble parking each night - there were lots and lots of empty spaces near our building.  The room was great - furniture and so forth was just fine.
> 
> The one real complaint about the room that I have and it's the same as last year - I HATE the shower heads.  HATE them.  The pins and needles spray that comes out hurts my skin and it takes a long time to rinse out my hair as well.
> 
> Other than that, we loved it (as we knew we would).  Loved having the washer/dryer, loved the big kitchen, loved just having the space.  Loved walking around the lake at night, loved hanging out at the pools, we just loved being there.  We will be going back for sure.



Thanks so much for sharing! I love reading positive reviews! It makes me even more excited for our first trip there in a couple weeks!!


----------



## celerystalker

movies - when we were there in April, they were showing wreck it ralph - definitely disney and kid friendly!

mrsap - you'll be there the same time as us! We're there the 18th-25th for the honeymoon portion of our wedding trip.

Valet - If you have tables in wonderland (discount card) you can valet for free in the evenings if you are eating at the resort. 
I always have an AP so I can drive to the parks when I stay at Bonnet Creek. 

Room requests - has anyone had any luck with room requests? We'd like to be in a tower beside a pool since last time it was a hike to the pool. Any recommendations?


----------



## syk731

I'm here now and having a great time.  We're in tower 1.  I agree with the pp - tower 1 is very quiet, which is great for us.  We are also facing the parking lot/golf course, but don't care.  The wifi in my room is also great. I'd heard some people saying the wifi isn't that'll great, depending on where your room is.  

I checked in at around 2:30 PM.  The room was already assigned.  However, right before she told me what the room was, I told her I preferred a room on a high floor (for the quiet).  She changed my room and gave me 5th floor, and said I was initially assigned a lower floor before.  I stayed here last year, same time, and I had called before to make my requests.  When I checked in, the desk person confirmed my requests and then seemed to chose a room that best met those requests.  It was different this year, but I felt like they would still try to accommodate maybe your most important request (particular tower or high vs low floor vs view).  

I did stop at parking desk, but didn't have husband or kids with me when I checked in and was planning to tell them husband wasn't with me.  But this year, they didn't even ask me to fill out form with info like income (which I politely declined to fill out last year).  Not sure if it's because woman asked me if I'd stayed there before, and I said yes, and she asked me whether I did the tour last year, and I said no, and I wasn't interested, but she didn't hassle me and we haven't gotten any calls, and we haven't unplugged the phone like we did last year.

Tower 1 is not very close to any pools, but for quiet purposes, this is good.  My kids prefer the pool at the main building, so that's not too far.  

Oh, the other thing that was different this year was that I was invited to view fireworks from Tower 1 room 726.  They said this is one of their presidential suites and has a great view of Elcot fireworks.  I don't know if that's something new, or maybe it's not in all the towers so only the people staying in that particular tower are invited?  I stayed in tower 4 last year and wasn't told about anything like this.  We did have a partial fireworks view from our room last year, though, and maybe that was why as well.


----------



## drmark50

I will be at WBC next week with 3 other families.  I called today to request that we be close together.  I asked for same tower and preferably same floor.  They took down the last names of all the parties.  I also requested a crib and high chair and was advised to request that at check in.

We will be renting a car and I am interested in Restaraunt recommendations that are kids friendly and can accommodate a large party - up to 15 people.


----------



## mrsap

drmark50 said:


> I will be at WBC next week with 3 other families.  I called today to request that we be close together.  I asked for same tower and preferably same floor.  They took down the last names of all the parties.  I also requested a crib and high chair and was advised to request that at check in.
> 
> We will be renting a car and I am interested in Restaraunt recommendations that are kids friendly and can accommodate a large party - up to 15 people.



So crazy... I called to request a location and they told me I had to wait till check in, but I was able to reserve a high chair! lol


----------



## Upatnoon

mrsap said:


> So crazy... I called to request a location and they told me I had to wait till check in, but I was able to reserve a high chair! lol


Did you request to be with other groups or just something like a fireworks view?


----------



## mrsap

Upatnoon said:


> Did you request to be with other groups or just something like a fireworks view?



All I asked us if I could make a room request and they said not till check in.


----------



## asmit4

I booked with vacation strategy. We paid off our balance. Are we going to get any sort of confirmation of our reservation?? What do I show up with for proof on arrival? We leave in less than 2 weeks- and so far we got nothin.


----------



## Bellamouse

asmit4 said:


> I booked with vacation strategy. We paid off our balance. Are we going to get any sort of confirmation of our reservation?? What do I show up with for proof on arrival? We leave in less than 2 weeks- and so far we got nothin.



I just came back yesterday from our one week stay.  I got nothing from them either.  I did call up around 2 weeks prior just to confirm my name/reservation was in their system.  They confirmed it was there and that was good enough for me.  We showed up and I just gave them my name and showed them my driver's license.  It was no problem whatsoever.   So don't worry if you don't get any kind of written confirmation, it must not be unusual.  

I would suggest calling them at some point this week to confirm and then you will have peace of mind.


----------



## Calirya

Just checked in today. Asked for fireworks got pirate pool.Only 4th floor. Didn't even think of asking for high floor until it was too late. BUT better than a parklot view! Parking's been atrocious so far. Shower head sucks but room is wonderful!! Already been asked twice by the people manning the gate where our parking pass in so guess we''ll have to get that tomorrow.


----------



## Calirya

We are in tower 6.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Left yesterday.    Stay was great. Parking wasn't so great. We ended up getting a parking pass on Tuesday. No high pressure sales talk. Unfortunately, won't be goon back for another 5 years or so, and DH wants to stay onsite. We will see.


----------



## Eaglefan9727

Bellamouse said:


> I just came back yesterday from our one week stay.  I got nothing from them either.  I did call up around 2 weeks prior just to confirm my name/reservation was in their system.  They confirmed it was there and that was good enough for me.  We showed up and I just gave them my name and showed them my driver's license.  It was no problem whatsoever.   So don't worry if you don't get any kind of written confirmation, it must not be unusual.
> 
> I would suggest calling them at some point this week to confirm and then you will have peace of mind.



My wife and I came back about a week ago for 12 nights and did the same thing as you did. I called about a week in advance to see if the reservation was in their system and it was. There was no issue at all. At first, I was worried with Vacation Strategy, But everything worked out perfectly. We would have no problem using Vacation Strategy again when we take our next trip down there in 3 to 4 years  

BTW, We were in building 6 4th floor room #6416. The only downside of our stay was that we had a view of the parking lot. Everything else was fine.


----------



## RainK

Can someone tell me if Bonnet Creek is a compact resort? My mom will be traveling with is and she has mobility issues. I was wondering how "walkable" the resort is.
Can you compare the layout to any of the Disney resorts? 

It looks amazing.....we are excited to go.


----------



## carlbarry

RainK said:


> Can someone tell me if Bonnet Creek is a compact resort? My mom will be traveling with is and she has mobility issues. I was wondering how "walkable" the resort is.
> Can you compare the layout to any of the Disney resorts?
> 
> It looks amazing.....we are excited to go.



You can pull a car up to any building, as far as I know, and let a person off right by the entrance.
However, to access the features of the resort can require walking.
For example, your building might be near a pool.  Or you might have to walk a distance to a pool.  Or you might be near the pool that's by the mini golf, but want to go to the new lazy river pool.  That will require quite a walk.  Even if you drive near there, you still won't be very near.
You could be on the opposite side of the lake from where the movie is shown.  
So if you are asking about just getting into the room, there is minimal travel.  To get from one side of the resort to the other, there is quite a bit of traveling.


----------



## akadada

We just returned.  Here's a quick review of the resort given our first time there. 

Before I get to that; a big thanks to all who contribute to this forum.  It helped us a lot in planning the trip.  I hope my review helps those going forward. 

Summary...

Positives: Pools; location; unbelievable price for the space.  

Negatives: Construction quality horrible; timeshare people were atrocious; bad initial front desk experience. 

Would still stay there again, though.

Detail....

Booked Vacation Strategies. 3BR Deluxe for 8 nights at $1300 plus a $140 moving fee (see below). No problems there.  VS was super easy to work with. Would work with them again. 

Check in around 6:00 PM.  

There was no ability to make a room request, though.  That was disappointing.  We were given a room next to the elevator Tower 5 overlooking the parking lot.  They said no other rooms were available anywhere, but to check the next day for check outs of folks leaving to see what pops up and to come early before people start checking in.  

We went to do the parking pass because it was clear at the gate it was helpful to have a pass. (by the end of the week they asked for it about a half dozen times).   

The timeshare people were horrible.  I refused to fill out anything and told them (Two people side by side) none of this was necessary, I just wanted the pass. One said I was obligated to give the information. I said no I wasn't and that I just want my pass and that none of my personal information is any of their business.  As they filled out the pass, the same person said you clearly have no idea what your responsibilities are if you rent from another timeshare owner, implying I was obligated to comply. What a scumbag.  I just grabbed the pass before they could finish talking and I left without ever giving information.  

Luggage took 50 minutes to get even though they told us 10.  Called three times and they just kept telling us it was on the way.  It was moderately busy so it didn't make sense it would take so long. 

The bellman that finally came was very nice and apologetic though, but that was a horrible way to try to get our kids to bed. 

The room we were in in Tower 5 was dated, beat up, could hear the neighbors like they were literally just feet away.  The room construction was just cheap all around.  Bed sheets were a mess; torn; didn't fit on bed.  Lamp shades torn up; fridge door broken, dish washer not screwed in properly.  A metal screw was laying on the ground that my DD4yo found.  Just a total mess of a room. It was clean though.  But, alas, it reminded me a dingy 20 year old large motel.   

Next morning at 6:45 AM I go straight to the front desk and ask for a new room. Somehow a room is now available (immediately at 6:45 AM) in Tower 6. Not after checkout time of 10:00 mind you, but a room all along. How can this be? 

I said that yesterday when I asked about other rooms, they said none available, she couldn't answer me...never got an explanation either.  But for the low $140 cleaning fee we could change rooms.  That was frustrating too, but the difference between an unupdated elevator room at Tower 5 and updated Tower 6 at the end of the hallway was worth the change and charge.  

The bellman who moved us was incredibly helpful and nice.   Every bellman we met was super nice.  

Tower 6, I learned, is the most in demand.  

The tower 6 room was significantly nicer than Tower 5, but still, the construction quality is horrible. Granite was  lipstick on a pig is all I could tell.  Found constant cheapness throughout. 

For a weeks stay, youd probably not notice or at least should not care.  I only notice these things having spent a few years in Multifamily construction.  Dishwasher, again, falling out; fridge wrong size for its space and shelving broken.  Shelving through out was not level. Again, bed sheets didn't fit.   And the TV reception was constantly static-y.  The remote was broken and the DVD player skipped disc's a lot.  

Although noise was not a problem in tower 6.  We had a parking lot view and even though it wasn't the best view, it was also not horrible either.  And honestly, appreciated the quiet (Sans cars) after being out late to swim and hearing how loud it can get pool side.  Our family needs its sleep.  

The front desk staff in tower 6 was all over the place.  Some super nice, some moderately incompetent.  For example, we had pool towels taken by housekeeping and when I told the front desk this, they said, don't worry, we'll let the activity desk know so we wouldn't be charged the $25/towel fee.  On a whim a day later I decide to double check and of course, no one told activities and had I not double-checked, $100 bill would have showed up.

The once a week housekeeping was okay.  Didn't care if they came one way or the other.  

Almost everyone we met, though, including groundskeepers,was hospitable if not outright friendly.  The activities staff was also super friendly.  

They had great activities for the kids.  Including a fun trick or treat event and party.  My DD loved it.  

The grounds themselves are very nice.  I was impressed and enjoyed walking the lake every morning with my kids who get up at 6:00 daily. 

The playground was great.  

The grills were cleaned everyday so being the germaphobe I am, I'd still cook on them.  

Most everyone we met staying there was also nice.  Lots of families with kids in the typical ranges of 0 - 16. 

The pools are great. Although #6 pool is definitely NOT heated.  Or at least was not being heated while we were there.  I checked the discharge and no heat and it was not warm enough on some days to justify not heating.  Many people commiserated about this. 

Also, in late Oct/early November, the sun and tall buildings are such that the pool stays majority shaded until late morning, early afternoon, so coupled with some cooler nights, the pools stay chili until mid day.  

We used the pools a lot, though.  

Morning music on the grounds and in the lobby was too loud and annoying.  Nirvana Teen Spirit playing at 8:00 AM one morning was a little bit odd and not relaxing.  If we're going rock, at least go Framptom.  

The location can not be beat relative to any other onsite property that is not monorail/boardwalk.  And given all you get for your price, even though my review is not overly positive, I think WBC is very much worth the price and some hassle compared to onsite.  

I understand why some folks are loyal to onsite, though, and agree that WBC doesn't match to the onsite experience.  But at three times the costs, I personally can't justify it each trip and would only do onsite via DVC...because as we see it, for every three WBC Trips you take, you get one free compared to staying on site.  And then even with the savings, I'd still probably stay offsite.  

So anyway, I do realize my review seems overly negative, I'd still stay there again if I wanted to be onsite.  You can't be the price, location, pools, and many of the staff.  For our family (young kids) I'd worry a lot though about getting a crappy room again.  

We're going to try Sheraton Vistana next, though.   And will be moving over to the Vistana board in the next year.  

Hope this helps!

PS - We've also done these offsites: Floridays (great, would definitely do again); Marriott Cypress Harbour (very good, but would do WBC unless you wanted to be at Sea World); Windsor Hills (Boring!); Gaylord Palms (meh); and Dolphin (love it compared to onsite hotels!).


----------



## eeyoresnr

Bellamouse said:


> I just came back yesterday from our one week stay.  I got nothing from them either.  I did call up around 2 weeks prior just to confirm my name/reservation was in their system.  They confirmed it was there and that was good enough for me.  We showed up and I just gave them my name and showed them my driver's license.  It was no problem whatsoever.   So don't worry if you don't get any kind of written confirmation, it must not be unusual.
> 
> I would suggest calling them at some point this week to confirm and then you will have peace of mind.



can you tell me what # you call to verify your reservation? thanks


----------



## Eaglefan9727

eeyoresnr said:


> can you tell me what # you call to verify your reservation? thanks



1-800-610-9558 was the number that I used to verify my reservation


----------



## Silock

akadada said:


> The room we were in in Tower 5 was dated, beat up, could hear the neighbors like they were literally just feet away.  The room construction was just cheap all around.  Bed sheets were a mess; torn; didn't fit on bed.  Lamp shades torn up; fridge door broken, dish washer not screwed in properly.  A metal screw was laying on the ground that my DD4yo found.  Just a total mess of a room. It was clean though.  But, alas, it reminded me a dingy 20 year old large motel.
> 
> The tower 6 room was significantly nicer than Tower 5, but still, the construction quality is horrible. Granite was  lipstick on a pig is all I could tell.  Found constant cheapness throughout.
> 
> For a weeks stay, youd probably not notice or at least should not care.  I only notice these things having spent a few years in Multifamily construction.  Dishwasher, again, falling out; fridge wrong size for its space and shelving broken.  Shelving through out was not level. Again, bed sheets didn't fit.   And the TV reception was constantly static-y.  The remote was broken and the DVD player skipped disc's a lot.



We stay there yearly and have never noticed anything like this.  I guess we're either extremely lucky or you're extremely unlucky.


----------



## aubriee

akadada said:


> We just returned.  Here's a quick review of the resort given our first time there.
> 
> There was no ability to make a room request, though.  That was disappointing.  We were given a room next to the elevator Tower 5 overlooking the parking lot.  They said no other rooms were available anywhere, but to check the next day for check outs of folks leaving to see what pops up and to come early before people start checking in.
> 
> Tower 6, I learned, is the most in demand.
> 
> The tower 6 room was significantly nicer than Tower 5, but still, the construction quality is horrible. Granite was  lipstick on a pig is all I could tell.  Found constant cheapness throughout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made room requests when I was there twice this year.  I was in Tower 5, 6th floor, two doors down from the elevators when I was there in Sept and the room was spotless.  I only heard someone once, when a family was coming back from the parks one night and their kids were excited and talking loudly.  The parents quickly shushed them though.  I was facing the parking lot, but it was my fault.  I checked in early (around 10:30am) and asked if a lake facing room might be available in either the Main building, building 4 or building 5.  She told me if I was willing to wait until later that afternoon she could get me lake view in building 4, but if I wanted a room now she had one close to the elevators in building 5, facing DTD.  I chose to take the room that was ready, but it was not high enough to see DTD, so I had a parking lot/trees view.  I was still happy with the room though and loved being so close to the elevator.  We also stayed at Bonnet Creek this past May.  At check in, I again requested a lake view and they had a lake view room ready in Tower 4, second floor.  I didn't see anything wrong with either room (room was clean, everything worked, nothing broken, sheets fit the bed fine).  I didn't have any problem at check in either time either.  For the May trip, I sent my husband to bell services to pick up my mom's ECV and checked in alone, checking the lowest income on their sheet.  She did not even ask me about attending a time share talk.  In Sept I was solo and told her so when I checked in, telling her I'd left my husband at home and again checked the lowest salary.  Again I didn't have a problem getting my parking pass, a time share meeting was not even mentioned, and the only call I got was asking if I was having a good trip and was there anything they could do for me.
Click to expand...


----------



## blessedby3

Silock said:


> We stay there yearly and have never noticed anything like this.  I guess we're either extremely lucky or you're extremely unlucky.



We were at WBC a year ago in October and never had any issues either.   I thought the place was awesome!  We also never heard anyone in neighboring rooms.  We did, however, have the toaster catch on fire as housekeeping must not dump the crumbs  Dh put poptarts in the toaster and we smelled something burning...turned around to see the toaster with flames coming out!! He unplugged it and ran it out to the balcony and got the fire out

We are staying for 2 weeks in June and hope we have a nice room like we did last year.  

We arrived early in the morning on our last trip and they were going to give me a room on a lower floor.  I asked for a floor as high as possible and was told no problem, I just had to wait till a little later in the day.  We ended up with building 4, high floor (cant remember the floor number) but it was a great location overlooking the pool.  

Does anyone know if we get a maid service cleaning after week one?  I was thinking that I remember reading that somewhere, but I may be mistaken.


----------



## Eaglefan9727

blessedby3 said:


> Does anyone know if we get a maid service cleaning after week one?  I was thinking that I remember reading that somewhere, but I may be mistaken.



My wife and I were there for 12 days just last month and we didn't get any maid service after one week. However, They did come up one day while we were out to put more toilet paper and towels into the room, But nothing else.


----------



## jlhill4444

We stayed for two weeks and never received cleaning service. We asked if they could clean the room and all they did was drop off clean towels and bedding that we had to change ourselves. I was not concerned about the linens because I had already washed them, but a vacuum needed run and the bathrooms needed cleaned after two weeks of kid use. I would have cleaned myself but there were no supplies to do so.


----------



## akadada

Silock said:


> We stay there yearly and have never noticed anything like this.  I guess we're either extremely lucky or you're extremely unlucky.



Could be...thanks for offering another perspective.


----------



## akadada

aubriee said:


> akadada said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just returned.  Here's a quick review of the resort given our first time there.
> 
> There was no ability to make a room request, though.  That was disappointing.  We were given a room next to the elevator Tower 5 overlooking the parking lot.  They said no other rooms were available anywhere, but to check the next day for check outs of folks leaving to see what pops up and to come early before people start checking in.
> 
> Tower 6, I learned, is the most in demand.
> 
> The tower 6 room was significantly nicer than Tower 5, but still, the construction quality is horrible. Granite was  lipstick on a pig is all I could tell.  Found constant cheapness throughout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made room requests when I was there twice this year.  I was in Tower 5, 6th floor, two doors down from the elevators when I was there in Sept and the room was spotless.  I only heard someone once, when a family was coming back from the parks one night and their kids were excited and talking loudly.  The parents quickly shushed them though.  I was facing the parking lot, but it was my fault.  I checked in early (around 10:30am) and asked if a lake facing room might be available in either the Main building, building 4 or building 5.  She told me if I was willing to wait until later that afternoon she could get me lake view in building 4, but if I wanted a room now she had one close to the elevators in building 5, facing DTD.  I chose to take the room that was ready, but it was not high enough to see DTD, so I had a parking lot/trees view.  I was still happy with the room though and loved being so close to the elevator.  We also stayed at Bonnet Creek this past May.  At check in, I again requested a lake view and they had a lake view room ready in Tower 4, second floor.  I didn't see anything wrong with either room (room was clean, everything worked, nothing broken, sheets fit the bed fine).  I didn't have any problem at check in either time either.  For the May trip, I sent my husband to bell services to pick up my mom's ECV and checked in alone, checking the lowest income on their sheet.  She did not even ask me about attending a time share talk.  In Sept I was solo and told her so when I checked in, telling her I'd left my husband at home and again checked the lowest salary.  Again I didn't have a problem getting my parking pass, a time share meeting was not even mentioned, and the only call I got was asking if I was having a good trip and was there anything they could do for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good feedback.  Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamadisneynut

Not sure if this has been done/discussed but we are travelling the week of Dec 15-22. I am planning on getting a little tree for our room. Is there anyone that has done a tree exchange at WBC? I'm happy to give ours to anyone coming after us?


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

The number is 407 238 3500 to the actual resort. That other number someone posted is for extra holidays. If you want to verify if the resort has your reservation then call the actual resort.


----------



## Chelley00

jlhill4444 said:


> We stayed for two weeks and never received cleaning service.



We were there for 14 nights and they came and cleaned on day 8.


----------



## blessedby3

Chelley00 said:


> We were there for 14 nights and they came and cleaned on day 8.



Did you ask for the cleaning?  or did they just show up?  Guess I can ask when we check in, but you would think they would clean after a week.


----------



## Chelley00

We just came back from the parks one night and housekeeping had been in and cleaned.


----------



## blessedby3

Chelley00 said:


> We just came back from the parks one night and housekeeping had been in and cleaned.



Thanks!


----------



## eeyoresnr

MinnieLovesMickey12 said:


> The number is 407 238 3500 to the actual resort. That other number someone posted is for extra holidays. If you want to verify if the resort has your reservation then call the actual resort.



thanks


----------



## eeyoresnr

has anyone ever done a split stay... by this what I mean is we are staying 7 nights in Dec on 2 separate reservations from same owner... first is for 3 nights , then 4 nights... they (WBC) assured her it is not usually a problem to stay in the same room and not have to move...( we really don't want to have to move)... has anyone ever done this and if so were you able to stay in the same room?


----------



## Chelley00

eeyoresnr said:


> has anyone ever done a split stay... by this what I mean is we are staying 7 nights in Dec on 2 separate reservations from same owner... first is for 3 nights , then 4 nights... they (WBC) assured her it is not usually a problem to stay in the same room and not have to move...( we really don't want to have to move)... has anyone ever done this and if so were you able to stay in the same room?




We had three reservations for 14 nights total and kept the same room


----------



## lizzygreen

Yes, we stayed 9 nights, booked through VS in two separate reservations. We stayed in one room. My understanding is longer bookings are frequently more than one reservation and you are kept in the same room.


----------



## ibob52

eeyoresnr said:


> has anyone ever done a split stay... by this what I mean is we are staying 7 nights in Dec on 2 separate reservations from same owner... first is for 3 nights , then 4 nights... they (WBC) assured her it is not usually a problem to stay in the same room and not have to move...( we really don't want to have to move)... has anyone ever done this and if so were you able to stay in the same room?



*Yes ... Both times I stayed @ WBC the reservation was booked this way ... and we stayed in same room. 
I did ask at *check in* to have it noted on reservation ... the total length of stay.

IIRC ... this is pretty common / when booking thru a *Broker* 
and this method (split stay) has been mentioned several times here on DISboards. *


----------



## eeyoresnr

thanks for the quick answers... I'll be sure to have it noted at check-in


----------



## aubriee

Chelley00 said:


> We just came back from the parks one night and housekeeping had been in and cleaned.





eeyoresnr said:


> thanks for the quick answers... I'll be sure to have it noted at check-in



I don't think you even have to have it noted.  When we stayed at Bonnet Creek this past May for ten nights, we just came back to the room one night to find it had been cleaned.  I think it was around maybe the eighth night.  I was there for eight nights in Sept and did not get housekeeping though.



eeyoresnr said:


> has anyone ever done a split stay... by this what I mean is we are staying 7 nights in Dec on 2 separate reservations from same owner... first is for 3 nights , then 4 nights... they (WBC) assured her it is not usually a problem to stay in the same room and not have to move...( we really don't want to have to move)... has anyone ever done this and if so were you able to stay in the same room?



Both my trips last May and again in Sept had two separate reservations.  I stayed in the same room for the full trip though.  You do not even have to check back in for the second reservation.  For that matter our upcoming Dec trip that we booked through Aaron Washburn has three confirmation numbers.  He has said they will keep us in the same room for the full ten nights though.  

We booked through Vacation Strategies for our trip last May.  I called the resort about a week out to confirm they had our reservations.  I was told they had us down for seven nights.  Our reservation was for ten nights.  The lady I spoke to at the resort, told me that their reservations are usually in 7 night increments, so not to worry, and just call back in a day or two to see if the last three nights were downloaded.  I did so and sure enough it was listed at a 7 night reservation linked to a 3 night reservation.  She told me at that time, that I would not have to move or even check back in for the 3 night reservation and the resort was used to linked reservations like that.


----------



## Silock

akadada said:


> Could be...thanks for offering another perspective.



Something else is that we are owners, although not owners at Bonnet Creek.  Maybe they treat us preferentially vs. those that rent from owners or book outside?  That's pretty stupid to do (I mean, wouldn't they want to attract renters to own?), but it may explain it.

I've had negative experiences at other Wyndham properties (our New Orleans room had roaches . . . gross), but never at WBC.


----------



## Eaglefan9727

eeyoresnr said:


> has anyone ever done a split stay... by this what I mean is we are staying 7 nights in Dec on 2 separate reservations from same owner... first is for 3 nights , then 4 nights... they (WBC) assured her it is not usually a problem to stay in the same room and not have to move...( we really don't want to have to move)... has anyone ever done this and if so were you able to stay in the same room?



My wife and I did. We had two separate reservations for 12 nights that we stayed last month for our first time. One was for 11 nights and the other one was for one night. When we got there. It took the front desk a couple minutes to get everything sorted out, But it worked out as they got us the same room for 12 nights in building 6.


----------



## cocoabean1

Does BC decorate the grounds for Christmas?  Christmas trees etc...


----------



## skylizard

cocoabean1 said:


> Does BC decorate the grounds for Christmas?  Christmas trees etc...



They do a little bit of decorating. In the main building where you check in, they do have a tree up along with some other holiday decor. 
We stayed in tower 4 last November and there was a xmas tree up in that lobby. Not sure if every building has a tree though.


----------



## lindsey

We were there two years ago before thanksgiving.  They were decorating the shuttle stops.


----------



## JessLCH

cocoabean1 said:


> Does BC decorate the grounds for Christmas?  Christmas trees etc...



We stayed there last Thanksgiving in tower 6 and there was a Christamas tree in the lobby...nothing elaborate.


----------



## auger

I am so torn about making a reservation and trying WBC for the first time.
Reviews on all of the sites like tripadvisor and yelp are full of horror stories.
I am so worried that I will have the misfortune of being one of those poor unfortunate souls.

Is this place really as great as the Dis makes it sound, or is it really as bad as those neg reviews make it sound?


----------



## ProudMommyof2

auger said:


> I am so torn about making a reservation and trying WBC for the first time.
> Reviews on all of the sites like tripadvisor and yelp are full of horror stories.
> I am so worried that I will have the misfortune of being one of those poor unfortunate souls.
> 
> Is this place really as great as the Dis makes it sound, or is it really as bad as those neg reviews make it sound?



I have read the reviews on Yelp and tripadvisor and I think a lot of the complaints are re: not understanding what you were buying when you did.

This is a timeshare resort not a 4 or 5 star resort. THere are spacious rooms complete with a kitchen and living room. The 2 bedroom we stayed in was well equipped and up to date. There are several pools, hotubs, mini golf and activities. It's location can not be beat. We opted out of our last theme park day and rented a cabana for $50- awesome!!!! The staff around the resort was very friendly. Having a separate bedroom/bath for the kids was priceless! 

 Because it is a timeshare resort they are going to encourage you to attend a sales pitch. A firm "NO" works wonders. There will not be daily house keeping. There will not be 4 star restaurants, but tons of restaurants close by. There will not be door men or room service. There will not be any hidden Mickey's. But what you get for $120 night (what we paid for a 2 bed in April 2013) is an incredible value IMHO. I advise renting a car. Some people want to be pampered on vacation and I respect that. Having ample space, a kitchen and ability to do laundry is so much more important to me. You would be best comparing this experience to renting points from a DVC owner to stay at one of those resorts, which I have done. DVC rooms are not as well kept and 4-5x the money for the same space. My family can not wait to go back to WBC!


----------



## mrsap

auger said:


> I am so torn about making a reservation and trying WBC for the first time.
> Reviews on all of the sites like tripadvisor and yelp are full of horror stories.
> I am so worried that I will have the misfortune of being one of those poor unfortunate souls.
> 
> Is this place really as great as the Dis makes it sound, or is it really as bad as those neg reviews make it sound?



I was in the same boat as you. Very torn what to do because we had read such great reviews on here, but crappy reviews everywhere else. We have always wanted to try WBC and we just took a chance and booked it. I will be there in a couple weeks, so I will be able to give a review after my stay. I hope we will have a good room too. I'm looking forward to it and just keeping my fingers crossed!! Good luck deciding!


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

If you look on Trip Advisor there are bad reviews of every single resort they have listed.  You start reading the worst reviews, then the terrible reviews, then work yoir way up through the average and good reviews. I think for WBC you will see consistency in that tons of ppl are complaining about the lack of housekeeping and hotel service that you don't get in a timeshare resort.  You will always find ppl mistakenly calling water bugs "roaches". Roaches are tiny and come from filth and food.  Water bugs or Palmetto bugs is what you will find in Florida and they are prevalent in wet areas like Florida. There is almost nothing you can do about them. Other things ppl complain about like things needing repaired. A broken knob or handle. In all of the reviews I have read the only ones that ever give me pause are.ones where ppl claim they had bedbugs and didn't know it until it was too late. I check every bed in every room I stay in. 
We will be at our first WBC stay in 3 days. I am looking forward to it.
I appreciate everyone who contributes here because I know once we became Wyndham owners I had a ton of questions about WBC.


----------



## Chelley00

auger said:


> I am so torn about making a reservation and trying WBC for the first time.
> Reviews on all of the sites like tripadvisor and yelp are full of horror stories.
> I am so worried that I will have the misfortune of being one of those poor unfortunate souls.
> 
> Is this place really as great as the Dis makes it sound, or is it really as bad as those neg reviews make it sound?



There are negative reviews for the Poly.  Mine was one of them.  We had the dirtiest room at the Poly than we've ever had at any other hotel ever.

If you know what you are getting in to before you go, you'll be fine.


----------



## Spanky

MinnielovesMickey12 - you really don't want to buy into the Wyndham system.  Your maintennance charges will be more money than renting from someone else for when you want to stay at WBC. Not to mention what you will be charged to buy into the sytem on top of the yearly maintennance charges.  Time shares are great to stay in for trips but they are expensive to own.  When you read about WBC replacing the furniture - the owners pay for that - the owners pay the salary of all the workers, the upkeep on the building, new roofs, etc.  Just like owning a house.
With so many folks willing to rent to the general public it is foolish to waste your vacation dollars on buying when renting is so afforable.  When I bought into the timeshare system you could not stay in a timeshare property unless you owned somewhere and were swapping out your week for someone else's week.  That is no longer true with the internet and all the folks that are willing to rent out to the general public.


----------



## akadada

ProudMommyof2 said:


> I have read the reviews on Yelp and tripadvisor and I think a lot of the complaints are re: not understanding what you were buying when you did.
> 
> This is a timeshare resort not a 4 or 5 star resort. THere are spacious rooms complete with a kitchen and living room. The 2 bedroom we stayed in was well equipped and up to date. There are several pools, hotubs, mini golf and activities. It's location can not be beat. We opted out of our last theme park day and rented a cabana for $50- awesome!!!! The staff around the resort was very friendly. Having a separate bedroom/bath for the kids was priceless!
> 
> Because it is a timeshare resort they are going to encourage you to attend a sales pitch. A firm "NO" works wonders. There will not be daily house keeping. There will not be 4 star restaurants, but tons of restaurants close by. There will not be door men or room service. There will not be any hidden Mickey's. But what you get for $120 night (what we paid for a 2 bed in April 2013) is an incredible value IMHO. I advise renting a car. Some people want to be pampered on vacation and I respect that. Having ample space, a kitchen and ability to do laundry is so much more important to me. You would be best comparing this experience to renting points from a DVC owner to stay at one of those resorts, which I have done. DVC rooms are not as well kept and 4-5x the money for the same space. My family can not wait to go back to WBC!



This is a great summary.


----------



## padams626

My family and I checked into a 2 bedroom Presidential room at WBC. In a word..... WOW! We've done a 2 bedroom Deluxe before, it was very nice. But, the Presidential is far better.


----------



## angell52

Lady888 said:


> Any word on working with Laru Resorts?  I am also very close to booking with them, they beat everyone's quote for my 5 nights in April but they're not mentioned often so I am curious on your experience with them.  they seem very nice so far.


Anyone else used LaRue resorts?  I have a booking with them for July.


----------



## eeyoresnr

aubriee said:


> I don't think you even have to have it noted.  When we stayed at Bonnet Creek this past May for ten nights, we just came back to the room one night to find it had been cleaned.  I think it was around maybe the eighth night.  I was there for eight nights in Sept and did not get housekeeping though.
> 
> 
> 
> Both my trips last May and again in Sept had two separate reservations.  I stayed in the same room for the full trip though.  You do not even have to check back in for the second reservation.  For that matter our upcoming Dec trip that we booked through Aaron Washburn has three confirmation numbers.  He has said they will keep us in the same room for the full ten nights though.
> 
> We booked through Vacation Strategies for our trip last May.  I called the resort about a week out to confirm they had our reservations.  I was told they had us down for seven nights.  Our reservation was for ten nights.  The lady I spoke to at the resort, told me that their reservations are usually in 7 night increments, so not to worry, and just call back in a day or two to see if the last three nights were downloaded.  I did so and sure enough it was listed at a 7 night reservation linked to a 3 night reservation.  She told me at that time, that I would not have to move or even check back in for the 3 night reservation and the resort was used to linked reservations like that.



feeling much better about it...thanks


----------



## eeyoresnr

does anyone have pics of the crib or pac n play from the resort? thanks


----------



## celerystalker

I've stayed at WBC about 5 times and never had any problems. 
Don't worry!


----------



## Kemette

We arrive tomorrow for 7 nights!  First time and very excited.


----------



## DEJ07

Kemette said:


> We arrive tomorrow for 7 nights!  First time and very excited.


So do we! We're excited to finally see WBC in person!!!


----------



## Kemette

DEJ07 said:


> So do we! We're excited to finally see WBC in person!!!



Agreed!


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

Spanky said:


> MinnielovesMickey12 - you really don't want to buy into the Wyndham system.  Your maintennance charges will be more money than renting from someone else for when you want to stay at WBC. Not to mention what you will be charged to buy into the sytem on top of the yearly maintennance charges.  Time shares are great to stay in for trips but they are expensive to own.  When you read about WBC replacing the furniture - the owners pay for that - the owners pay the salary of all the workers, the upkeep on the building, new roofs, etc.  Just like owning a house.
> With so many folks willing to rent to the general public it is foolish to waste your vacation dollars on buying when renting is so afforable.  When I bought into the timeshare system you could not stay in a timeshare property unless you owned somewhere and were swapping out your week for someone else's week.  That is no longer true with the internet and all the folks that are willing to rent out to the general public.



Actually buying into Wyndham saves us a ton of money and gives us control of our own vacation plans. The amount of points it takes us to stay 10 nights at Bonnet Creek in a 3 bedroom costs us around $900 a year. Now you may or may not be able to book 10 nights through a broker in a 3 bedroom for $900 but I doubt it.

I didn't fly blindly into buying into Wyndham. I did my research like anybody would who was about to buy into any timeshare system. 

The only reason those brokers can even come close to being able to book a room for anything close to what I pay in maintenance fees is because if they have VIP status they can rebook at 60 days for reduced points. But for someone who has to book using full points you just buy into a resort with low maintenance fees. 

My husband RENTED from someone else a one bedroom suite at Daytona Beach for next March's Bike week. That room only takes 126,000 points but he had to pay $1200 for one week in that room.

He turned around and bought enough points to give him a TWO BEDROOM for Bike week and a TWO BEDROOM for Biketoberfest every year for $1400 in MF's. Just $200 more than his one week in a a one bedroom for an event week.

So maybe if you want to just stay at some random non-popular resort during slow season you may be able to book it through a broker for less than my MF's but again, I doubt it.

And all 6 of my contracts were bought resale off Ebay for less than $200 per contract with no closing costs and no transfer fees.


----------



## auger

I appreciate all of the help and reassurances.
I think we will keep our eyes open for a great deal, and if we find one, we will go ahead and try BC and see for ourselves.
Thanks to everyone who replied!!!


----------



## Eaglefan9727

Bonnet Creek is one of the best resorts I have been to.


----------



## Kemette

Arrived today and we're VERY happy with our 2 bdrm deluxe in tower 1!


----------



## PrincessL

Are there any Halloween activities at Bonnet Creek on Halloween?  I am considering going over Halloween next year, but am afraid MNSSHP will be too crowded on the 31st.


----------



## LadyBeBop

PrincessL said:


> Are there any Halloween activities at Bonnet Creek on Halloween?  I am considering going over Halloween next year, but am afraid MNSSHP will be too crowded on the 31st.



We were there over Halloween.  They had trick or treating around the resort.  Several stations in which you could get candy.


----------



## PrincessL

I forgot the rest of my questions!  Sorry for posting again!  Are there many rooms on the first floor with a patio instead of a balcony.  I don't care for heights.  Also, if you have 2 rooms are you able to get them near each other?  It seems that renting 2 - 2 bedroom deluxe would actually be a little cheaper than renting the 4 bedroom Presidential.  Does that seem to be the case?  Also, do the restaurants at Bonnet Creek seem to run about the same price as the Disney food courts and TS?


----------



## Tigger1221

We stayed at Bonnet Creek for 16 days this October. It was our first time. We usually stay at a Disney Hotel. We LOVED it and will be staying here again in January. It was clean and everyone was very nice. We loved the extra room and that our 15 month old had her own room (we stayed in a 2 bedroom). We could relax and eat breakfast and then head out. My parents stayed at Pop Century and wished they had stayed somewhere else. They said it was looking run down and they had a broken shower.


----------



## PrincessL

How long is the longest you have stayed an Bonnet Creek and did you have to change rooms?


----------



## Portugal1000

PrincessL said:


> How long is the longest you have stayed an Bonnet Creek and did you have to change rooms?



We stayed 22 nights this July/August and didn't change rooms. 21 Nights last year. Never heard of anyone having to change, unless they wanted to.


----------



## Portugal1000

PrincessL said:


> I forgot the rest of my questions!  Sorry for posting again!  Are there many rooms on the first floor with a patio instead of a balcony.  I don't care for heights.  Also, if you have 2 rooms are you able to get them near each other?  It seems that renting 2 - 2 bedroom deluxe would actually be a little cheaper than renting the 4 bedroom Presidential.  Does that seem to be the case?  Also, do the restaurants at Bonnet Creek seem to run about the same price as the Disney food courts and TS?



We booked 2 rooms this year and ended up about 6 rooms away from each other I also dont like heights and 4th floor is as high as I would go. I thinks its easier to get a lower floor as lots of people seem to want to stay up high, never understood why. At work in safety talks they always tell us to never stay higher than a fire ladder can reach and I have always stuck by that. To be honest its the lifts that scare me more.
I would say the food at BC is not too expensive. My son loves the chicken wraps and sandwiches at the pool by building 4. Big portions.


----------



## Silock

Portugal1000 said:


> We stayed 22 nights this July/August and didn't change rooms. 21 Nights last year. Never heard of anyone having to change, unless they wanted to.



Holy crap! That's a long vacation!


----------



## blessedby3

Portugal1000 said:


> I thinks its easier to get a lower floor as lots of people seem to want to stay up high, *never understood why*.



We request higher floors when we travel.  If it is a 3 or 4 story building, I request top floor.  That way we dont have to hear kids jumping off the beds onto the floor (our ceiling).   We stayed at the CR years ago one floor under club level.  After listening to the kids above us scream and holler and jump off the furniture for about an hour, we called the front desk (it was about 11pm).  They said they would call the room and voila--within a few minutes the screaming and jumping stopped. 
 If it is a higher building, we request as high a floor as possible.  You get a better view and you dont have to worry as much about noise from the pool area or people walking by your patio/balcony.
At least thats our reasoning  others may have different reasons.


----------



## jessic2422

Does anyone know where I can find a good deal going dec 6-8?  3 adults 1 child. All I need is one room


----------



## asmit4

have you tried vacation strategy?

Anyone know if parking is free at BC? My mom said she is reading lOADS of reviews on trip advisor of people having to pay 15 bucks. I thought it was free to park onsite???


----------



## asmit4

Also- the pool situation is downright confusing! What bldg. is the kids splashpad located at? (the splashpad that is big with the rainbow colored water spouts)


----------



## eeyoresnr

blessedby3 said:


> We request higher floors when we travel.  If it is a 3 or 4 story building, I request top floor.  That way we dont have to hear kids jumping off the beds onto the floor (our ceiling).   We stayed at the CR years ago one floor under club level.  After listening to the kids above us scream and holler and jump off the furniture for about an hour, we called the front desk (it was about 11pm).  They said they would call the room and voila--within a few minutes the screaming and jumping stopped.
> If it is a higher building, we request as high a floor as possible.  You get a better view and you dont have to worry as much about noise from the pool area or people walking by your patio/balcony.
> At least thats our reasoning  others may have different reasons.


I always ask for a high floor too... the first thing my husband does when we get to our room is count doors to the stairs... in case of fire...(yes he's a firefighter ) good habit to get into when staying in any hotel above ground floor


----------



## carlbarry

asmit4 said:


> have you tried vacation strategy?
> 
> Anyone know if parking is free at BC? My mom said she is reading lOADS of reviews on trip advisor of people having to pay 15 bucks. I thought it was free to park onsite???



Free!  They are confusing Bonnet Creek, the timeshare portion, with Wyndham Grand at Bonnet Creek, the hotel.  There is a charge to park at the Wyndham Grand hotel.


----------



## disneyfireman

Kemette said:


> Arrived today and we're VERY happy with our 2 bdrm deluxe in tower 1!



Thats great to hear. We have a 2br deluxe in dec. did you ask for a certain tower?


----------



## aubriee

jessic2422 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a good deal going dec 6-8?  3 adults 1 child. All I need is one room



We'll be there Dec 6th-16th.  We found Aaron Washburn on myresortnetwork.com.  He offered us a one bedroom for $60.00 per night or a two bedroom for $70.00 per night.  Last May we rented from Vacation Strategies.  We've also gotten quotes from Vacation Upgrades, Farrell's Vacations, and a couple of renters that list on myresortnetwork.com.  Also you might want to check on ebay.  Just go with a renter that has alot of good feedback.



asmit4 said:


> Anyone know if parking is free at BC? My mom said she is reading lOADS of reviews on trip advisor of people having to pay 15 bucks. I thought it was free to park onsite???



Parking at Bonnet Creek timeshare is free (we stayed there last May and again in Sept).  Guests at the Wyndham Grand hotel I believe must pay for parking though.  Also unless you have an annual pass that allows free parking, you will pay $15.00 per day to park at the parks.



asmit4 said:


> Also- the pool situation is downright confusing! What bldg. is the kids splashpad located at? (the splashpad that is big with the rainbow colored water spouts)



Are you talking about the one behind the Main Building?  We walked by there, but didn't really pay attention to it, other than to comment that if we brought our grandson down there he'd want to spend every day there.


----------



## skylizard

Portugal1000 said:


> We stayed 22 nights this July/August and didn't change rooms. 21 Nights last year. Never heard of anyone having to change, unless they wanted to.



That is awesome. I'd love to stay there for 3 weeks 

By the way, are you Portuguese? Just curious about your screen name...


----------



## padams626

My family and I just stayed in a 2 bedroom Presidential room in Tower 6. Room 1121 to be exact. We spent a lot of time on the balcony. The view was great. We truly loved it.


----------



## Kemette

What does everyone do with unused food? We're leaving on Saturday morning and can't take it with us...I hate throwing it out!


----------



## eeyoresnr

Kemette said:


> What does everyone do with unused food? We're leaving on Saturday morning and can't take it with us...I hate throwing it out!


 if it is not perishable there is actually a pay it forward thread but you usually have to sign up for that in advance


----------



## DvF Diva

Kemette said:


> What does everyone do with unused food? We're leaving on Saturday morning and can't take it with us...I hate throwing it out!



Why don't you DIS-message (PM) drmark50, susie2 or ahill004 -- all of them are currently participating in the Pay It Forward bins at WBC and maybe one of them can meet and get the non-perishables from you (food, dry goods, detergent, sunblock, other stuff you don't want to take home, etc.) and add it to the bin for future WBC/DIS guests.

Hope you enjoyed your WBC stay. We're headed there for the first time in Jan!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Kemette said:


> What does everyone do with unused food? We're leaving on Saturday morning and can't take it with us...I hate throwing it out!



Each tower has a box in the lobby that you can leave non-perishables.  I believe that they donate the items to a food bank.


----------



## Disneyforkids

Well, I just called WBC to double and triple check our reservation for next Saturday. Phew. She told me to make my room request upon check in. I have a reservation for a 3 bedroom deluxe unit. Should I request for tower 6 higher floor? Would that have a better view and closer activities for the kids? Where do I go to check in anyway? I know I have not done too much planning for this trip. I'm getting my tix this weekend at the Disney Store. lol....Thank you.


----------



## Bellamouse

We left our unused perishables in the fridge.  I was hoping the cleaning staff would take them home (unopened individual yogurts, cheese, bottled waters, etc.).  I didn't know what to do with ours either....


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

Disneyforkids said:


> Well, I just called WBC to double and triple check our reservation for next Saturday. Phew. She told me to make my room request upon check in. I have a reservation for a 3 bedroom deluxe unit. Should I request for tower 6 higher floor? Would that have a better view and closer activities for the kids? Where do I go to check in anyway? I know I have not done too much planning for this trip. I'm getting my tix this weekend at the Disney Store. lol....Thank you.



Tower six rooms from floors 9 or 10 are only presidentials, I believe. Tower five has 15 floors with the lazy river and is just a couple hundred feet away from tower six and the pirate pool. I'm not sure of the three bedroom locations but tower five and four higher floors offer wonderful views of Epcot and Magic Kingdom wishes plus possible DTD.


----------



## mrsap

Officially one week away till our vacation starts!! We start off our trip at WBC and I can't wait to check in for the first time!!! Just for fun, I called and reconfirmed my reservation!! Our first day there right now is showing 79 degrees, so I really hope that means it will be a lazy river day!!! I'm really looking forward to it! Anyone else checking in next week?!


----------



## PrincessL

Are the pools heated?  And by that I mean in November or December are they heated warm enough to swim even if the air is brisk?  

How is the mini-golf course?  Is it well kept?  Also, do they have any other type of equipment free to use?  Like balls or hoola hoops?  

We are still undecided on the exact dates of our trip - anywhere from end of October 2014 to December 2014.  But I know we want to have several resort days to relax.  If it is cold out, I want to make sure we can entertain ourselves without swimming.


----------



## Teewan78

I am here now. We arrived yesterday for a week long trip. And all I can say is this place is BEAUTIFUL. I definitely love Bonnet Creek. 

We are in tower 3 8th floor with a view of a golf course. It is going to be difficult for me to pay Disney room rates again. We booked through VS and paid $625 for a two bedroom. Even with the expense of a rental car and theme park parking, it is way cheaper than a two bed room on Disney property. And this place seems just as magical. 

BTW I had no problem at check in. It was super easy and received the parking passes without a hitch. It took me may before minutes to check in.


----------



## Teewan78

I took the kids to the pool outside tower 6, and it sure seemed heated. Yesterday was cloudy and rainy with air temp in the mid-70s, and the water felt great. I am also from PA where it was in the low-40s.


----------



## carlbarry

PrincessL said:


> Are the pools heated?  And by that I mean in November or December are they heated warm enough to swim even if the air is brisk?
> 
> How is the mini-golf course?  Is it well kept?  Also, do they have any other type of equipment free to use?  Like balls or hoola hoops?
> 
> .



The mini-golf course is fairly well maintained.  It is, however, relatively small.  I believe there is other athletic equipment that can be borrowed.  There are also pool tables in the main building.


----------



## DvF Diva

Teewan78 said:


> We booked through VS and paid $625 for a two bedroom.



That rate is AMAZING! You can barely get a DVC studio for that price.

Getting excited about my first WBC visit in Jan!!


----------



## cocoabean1

What is the price of the shuttle tickets?  Do you get them on the bus or in the lobby?

thanks


----------



## dcibrando

I'll be checking in Dec. 11th for 10 nights.  First time there (staying in a 2 bedroom) and would like a great view.  I know they are not guaranteed, but what does everyone suggest we ask for, park view or lake view and where?

thanks!


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

We just got back from a 6 day stay Niv 10th to the 16th at WBC. We were fitst time visitors there and we really liked it. The grounds and landscaping were immaculate.  Beautiful trees and plants and bushes in every nook and cranny.
I didn't walk around the path that takes you from building to building around the lake. 
We were in tower 5 room 591 facing the pool. We didn't ask for any particular floor or view because WBC doesn't really accommodate requests like that from everything I have read and researched.
We booked too close to our travel dates to be able to get a presidential room so we had a 1 bedroom deluxe.
The couch was very old and dated and very uncomfortable. I assume and hope the furniture is nicer in the presidential units.
We never went to sales "parking pass" desk and we never needed thr parking pass once. When you drive in you can flash your room key to the security guard and they let you in or you can go through the right lane and use your room  key to let yourself in.
The parking was limited and one night we had to park in the parking garage but it is right there at building 5 so it was no problem.
There is nobody in the individual towers except one and six so if you need something ask at check in.


----------



## akadada

PrincessL said:


> Are the pools heated?  And by that I mean in November or December are they heated warm enough to swim even if the air is brisk?
> 
> How is the mini-golf course?  Is it well kept?  Also, do they have any other type of equipment free to use?  Like balls or hoola hoops?
> 
> We are still undecided on the exact dates of our trip - anywhere from end of October 2014 to December 2014.  But I know we want to have several resort days to relax.  If it is cold out, I want to make sure we can entertain ourselves without swimming.



We were there end of Oct early Nov and the pool 6 was not being heated; and you could tell.  It would warm up by mid day and even in the morning, diehards could easily handle it, but I was not really excited about going in until later in the day.  The sun direction and building height blocks the sun to about 10ish.

The mini golf is well kept, but basic; nothing fancy. Still very nice for a resort.

The kids playground is great as well if you're kids are into that.


----------



## DvF Diva

MinnieLovesMickey12 said:


> We never went to sales "parking pass" desk and we never needed thr parking pass once. When you drive in you can flash your room key to the security guard and they let you in or you can go through the right lane and use your room  key to let yourself in.



Okay. So just to confirm, I do NOT need the "parking pass" and we can use room key to enter through self-access gate or show room key to security guard to enter at the manned gate. Is that correct?

Thanks for the tip! I do NOT need to attend another time share presentation; my parents own THREE that I help them manage and I've lost so much (of their) money in the process, figuring out how it all works.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

DvF Diva said:


> Okay. So just to confirm, I do NOT need the "parking pass" and we can use room key to enter through self-access gate or show room key to security guard to enter at the manned gate. Is that correct?
> 
> Thanks for the tip! I do NOT need to attend another time share presentation; my parents own THREE that I help them manage and I've lost so much (of their) money in the process, figuring out how it all works.



No you do not need the parking pass for any reason. They did try to call our room several times, left a voicemail that I did not listen to and even left a postcard on our door one day reminding us to pick up our "welcome gift". I ignored all of it. 

The only reason they send you to the parking pass desk is to try to get personal income information about you and try to set you up for a high pressure sales meeting to get you to buy points. We own 616k points. We don't need one single more point than what we have. So you can most definitely skip the parking pass desk. Once they check you in and give you your keys just walk right back out the door you came in. Skip any other desk they tell you to go to.


----------



## DvF Diva

MinnieLovesMickey12 said:


> No you do not need the parking pass for any reason. They did try to call our room several times, left a voicemail that I did not listen to and even left a postcard on our door one day reminding us to pick up our "welcome gift". I ignored all of it.
> 
> The only reason they send you to the parking pass desk is to try to get personal income information about you and try to set you up for a high pressure sales meeting to get you to buy points. We own 616k points. We don't need one single more point than what we have. So you can most definitely skip the parking pass desk. Once they check you in and give you your keys just walk right back out the door you came in. Skip any other desk they tell you to go to.



Thank you! I appreciate this VERY helpful "behind the scenes" info!


----------



## Kemette

We returned on Saturday after a week at BC.  Can't say how much we loved it.  Exceeded expectations in all areas.

Our 2 bdrm deluxe in Tower 1 was perfect.  Clean, everything worked and so spacious for our family of 5.  We didn't hear "boo" about timeshare sales, not even a phone call.  No mention of needing a parking pass either.

Kids loved the playground and pool, and the proximity to WDW can't be beat.

Would highly recommend it to anyone!


----------



## dcibrando

Kemette said:


> We returned on Saturday after a week at BC.  Can't say how much we loved it.  Exceeded expectations in all areas.  Our 2 bdrm deluxe in Tower 1 was perfect.  Clean, everything worked and so spacious for our family of 5.  We didn't hear "boo" about timeshare sales, not even a phone call.  No mention of needing a parking pass either.  Kids loved the playground and pool, and the proximity to WDW can't be beat.  Would highly recommend it to anyone!



What room did you have and what kind of view?


----------



## Kemette

dcibrando said:


> What room did you have and what kind of view?



Room 525, golf course view.


----------



## cocoabean1

cocoabean1 said:


> Can someone tell me the price of the shuttle tickets?  Do you get them on the bus or in the lobby?
> 
> 
> thanks



??


----------



## Teewan78

$6 for bus ride


----------



## North7

Does anyone know the maximum height for the parking garage?  I have a Ford F350 Super Duty and since we'll be there over Christmas/New Year's, I'm assuming it will be hard to find an outdoor parking spot.

Thanks.


----------



## asmit4

Just got back  2 bedroom deluxe- first time at WBC and had a wonderful time. We will be going back in Dec. 2014 and will be staying again for sure! Husbands stayed home so we never got any pressure for the sales pitch. ALWAYS found parking within 100 feet or so of the tower 5 door. Pools were great, and warm- I'd say 82 maybe? Food at the tower 5/6 outdoor pool restaurant was great and well priced too. Can't complain. My son got lots of balloons at the checkin spot daily and the staff couldn't have been nicer. 
Room was clean and just as described- all items in good repair. Dryer took a long time to dry things- like 1.5 hours but we didnt care. 

Also, garden grocer and orlando stroller rentals deliveries went great too. No problems at all. 

We received 8 towels, 8 wash clothes, and 8 hand towels in our 2 bedroom. We washed towels once.


----------



## eeyoresnr

asmit4 said:


> Just got back  2 bedroom deluxe- first time at WBC and had a wonderful time. We will be going back in Dec. 2014 and will be staying again for sure! Husbands stayed home so we never got any pressure for the sales pitch. ALWAYS found parking within 100 feet or so of the tower 5 door. Pools were great, and warm- I'd say 82 maybe? Food at the tower 5/6 outdoor pool restaurant was great and well priced too. Can't complain. My son got lots of balloons at the checkin spot daily and the staff couldn't have been nicer.
> Room was clean and just as described- all items in good repair. Dryer took a long time to dry things- like 1.5 hours but we didnt care.
> 
> Also, garden grocer and orlando stroller rentals deliveries went great too. No problems at all.
> 
> We received 8 towels, 8 wash clothes, and 8 hand towels in our 2 bedroom. We washed towels once.



so happy you enjoyed your stay... we will be there in about 12 days
can you tell me how far in advance you reserved from orlando stroller rentals? I did ours about 2 months out ...will they send any kind of reminder just before delivery date or do they just deliver? this will be our first trip with a grandchild so stroller rental is new for me? thanks


----------



## LadyBeBop

Dunno about Orlando Stroller Rentals, but we had excellent service with Kingdom Strollers delivering to WBC on very short notice.  Towards the end of our first day in the parks (a Sunday), we realized we could not manage without a stroller for my DGD5.  Called Kingdom Strollers late Sunday afternoon, and they delivered to the bag check in front of Tower 1 by 7 AM Monday morning.  Returned the stroller to the bag check the night before check-out and Kingdom Strollers picked up the stroller on check-out day.

Granted, this was during off-season, but I think reserving the stroller the day before and picking it up at baggage check is great.

I'll assume Orlando Stroller Rentals will also drop off at baggage check.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

North7 said:


> Does anyone know the maximum height for the parking garage?  I have a Ford F350 Super Duty and since we'll be there over Christmas/New Year's, I'm assuming it will be hard to find an outdoor parking spot.
> 
> Thanks.



407-238-3500 Call them and ask them. They may not even know that info themselves and may have to go look at the sign and call you back. I remember seeing the clearance height marked on the sign because we had to park in the one at building 5 one night, but I don't remember what the height was. I wasn't paying attention because we were in a car. There are 2 parking garages if I am not mistaken and they both should have close to the same clearance height.


----------



## msdaisy

Woohoo!  We will be staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time from 12/28-1/4 in a two bedroom deluxe.  All of this happened suddenly. What do I need to know?  Do they charge for parking. I understand that they now charge for the shuttle to disney. We have 8 so we will just drive and pay to park at Disney each day. 

Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## ibob52

msdaisy said:


> Woohoo!  We will be staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time from 12/28-1/4 in a two bedroom deluxe.  All of this happened suddenly. What do I need to know?  Do they charge for parking. I understand that they now charge for the shuttle to disney. We have 8 so we will just drive and pay to park at Disney each day.
> 
> Any tips would be appreciated!



*Parking is *free* @ WBC/2 bedroom Deluxe/timeshare ... Have a Happy Vacation *


----------



## msdaisy

Will I know which building we will be in before we check in?


----------



## carlbarry

msdaisy said:


> Will I know which building we will be in before we check in?



No.


----------



## Upatnoon

msdaisy said:


> Will I know which building we will be in before we check in?


If you have booked a 3, 2 or 1 bedroom presidential, you will be in Tower 6. For a deluxe or 4 bedroom presidential, you can be in any tower.


----------



## skylizard

Just got back from BC this weekend. Though I still love it and plan on going back, they really do need to be better at upkeep and maintenance. We were in building 5 and the rugs in the hallway in our floor were dirty. The outside of tower 4 definitely needs some pressure washing. And they definitely need to do more pest control as I saw many palmetto bugs scurring around. Aside from those things, BC is still a great value for being so close to Disney. 

On a side note, We checked in early (about 10am) in hopes of being one of the first to request a room. We were hoping for tower 6, lake view. It was pointless to even bother checking in early. Apparently room requests are only for Wyndham VIP owners (according to the guy who checked us in). We ended up with tower 5 parking lot view. I don't like the new policy for requesting rooms. I'm a Wyndham Bonnet Creek owner myself, just can't afford a VIP membership. I don't want to think that I'll always be stuck in a parking lot view room.


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

Greetings from Maine!  So excited that I booked WBC.  We have always stayed onsite but figured since we're going to SeaWorld, IOA and perhaps BG we may as well stay offsite.  A little apprehensive due to never being offsite but we are a family of 5 and I don't feel like squeezing into a room at POR (although I've stayed here before and LOVED the resort).  Since we became a family of 5, we have stayed Deluxe and have loved the resorts but I just can't see paying that kind of money anymore.  

But we shall see - a long time until June and alot can happen.  I have a history of switching resorts over and over.  

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## mrsap

Just checked out this morning so I'd love to give a little review!

i had wrote you guys a couple weeks ago, very apprehensive about booking a stay there, and I was encouraged to give it a try... I was not disappointed!

Loved our room. We were in Tower 3, everything was updated and new in our room. Very clean. We had a golf course view. Could not see fireworks from our room, but just steps away in the hallway was the Perfect view of Epcot, where we watched their fireworks every night. It was great!

My only disappointment was at check-in, since I was given hope that you could make requests and they'd try their best to accommodate them (even when calling to confirm my reservation they told me this). The lady shot me down immediately when I requested a fireworks view. Pretty much said there's no hope. She said there are no rooms available right now, but I can wait for one. I asked if I could wait for one with a fireworks view and she assured me that even if she noted the request I wouldn't get it, so she wasn't going to bother. She then told me that requests can only be given to owners.

We did go get the parking pass, only because my DH was curious to see what they offered if you went to those meetings. He told him he wasn't interested, and we were given the pass with no problem. We were out most days and didn't check the machine to see if they called.

Too cold for swimming, which was so upsetting! We did play miniature golf, just hated that we had to walk to tower 6 to get the equipment (golf located at tower 3) and then had to walk back tower 6 to return it! We also tried out the small game room in the main lobby and also ate at the little food place there as well. Food was good!

On our 2nd night, we had a VERY rowdy family check in at 10pm right next door - they sounded like they were going to come through the walls on more than one occasion!!! It wasn't till it sounded like someone got hurt that they finally calmed down. 

Overall, the room was very clean and nicely updated! We were very happy with it!! I would stay again!!!!

Thank you to everyone who helped us to decide to stay there!! We are on board!!


----------



## disneyfireman

2 questions, we check in next sun and was curious:

1.  we are in a 2br deluxe, am I to go to tower 1 to check in?

2.  Are there ihomes or apple recharging products in the room like the dvc villas?


----------



## mrsap

disneyfireman said:


> 2 questions, we check in next sun and was curious:
> 
> 1.  we are in a 2br deluxe, am I to go to tower 1 to check in?
> 
> 2.  Are there ihomes or apple recharging products in the room like the dvc villas?



When you drive up, you will see the check in building straight in front of you. You can't miss it.

Didn't see anything like that there. I'm actually at SSR now and do not see anything like that either. Something new?


----------



## LadyBeBop

disneyfireman said:


> 2 questions, we check in next sun and was curious:
> 
> 1.  we are in a 2br deluxe, am I to go to tower 1 to check in?



What mrsap said.  Easy peasy.



> 2.  Are there ihomes or apple recharging products in the room like the dvc villas?



No  Which would have been nice.  I don't know how, but my DD25 left her iPhone charging cord home.  With only one charging cord and two iPhones, it was hard to keep mine charged.


----------



## disneyfireman

mrsap said:


> When you drive up, you will see the check in building straight in front of you. You can't miss it.
> 
> Didn't see anything like that there. I'm actually at SSR now and do not see anything like that either. Something new?



The DVC villas have the iHome charging/radios. Probably in a bedroom.


----------



## pbarager

We just checked in at 10am this morning and requested a high floor.  A hour later our room was ready, Tower 5, 15th floor!  Room and view are awesome !!


----------



## MisKaren1

Checking in tomorrow for 6 nights. Hoping for the same request! Thanks for posting. Have a great vacation!


----------



## Angie789

Checking in one week from today! 

Thanks for everyone's input on this thread - looking forward to posting my own review!


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

pbarager said:


> We just checked in at 10am this morning and requested a high floor.  A hour later our room was ready, Tower 5, 15th floor!  Room and view are awesome !!


Glad you got that view. We had 14th floor tower 5 last year. I would gladly pay extra if you could for it. The fireworks and waking up to the Epcot Ball is a sight. We checked in Friday this fall though and it appears to be the wrong day as the best we got was 2nd floor. Most stays are Saturday check out I believe and the availability is far better? You also may have missed our blizzard Thursday I hope. It was nasty.


----------



## ibob52

*WBC = I'm a fan ... Building 4 ... High Floor ... Lake / Pool / View (Rooms ending in odd #) 
Balcony / afternoon shade *


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

North7 said:


> Does anyone know the maximum height for the parking garage?  I have a Ford F350 Super Duty and since we'll be there over Christmas/New Year's, I'm assuming it will be hard to find an outdoor parking spot.
> 
> Thanks.



Not sure if you ever saw my other post with the number to the resort and not sure if you called. Dh told me he thinks he remembers the parking garage height to be 7 feet on the one at tower 5. I am assuming the other one would be the same.


----------



## DGuiltinan

I am thinking of requesting a first floor pool view room for our upcoming visit.  Am I making a mistake?  Do they even have first floor rooms?

I feel like it would be fun to be able to walk right out of your room to the pool..

we rented a 2 bedroom deluxe villa...

thanks!


Dave


----------



## RainK

What's the probability of checking in early? By early, I mean 10:30am. Our flight arrives in Orlando at 9:45am. 

Trying to figure out if we will be able to check in then or if we should head to a themepark for the afternoon. I prefer to check in and hopefully (weather permitting) use the pools and then go grocery shopping.


----------



## ChiCat

skylizard said:


> Just got back from BC this weekend. Though I still love it and plan on going back, they really do need to be better at upkeep and maintenance. We were in building 5 and the rugs in the hallway in our floor were dirty. The outside of tower 4 definitely needs some pressure washing. And they definitely need to do more pest control as I saw many palmetto bugs scurring around. Aside from those things, BC is still a great value for being so close to Disney.  On a side note, We checked in early (about 10am) in hopes of being one of the first to request a room. We were hoping for tower 6, lake view. It was pointless to even bother checking in early. Apparently room requests are only for Wyndham VIP owners (according to the guy who checked us in). We ended up with tower 5 parking lot view. I don't like the new policy for requesting rooms. I'm a Wyndham Bonnet Creek owner myself, just can't afford a VIP membership. I don't want to think that I'll always be stuck in a parking lot view room.



This is our first stay here (checked in yesterday), we are in a 2 bedroom presidential suite in tower 6. This place is amazing! Way better than what I pictured. It just blows me away we spent less than $900 for a week here! We also lucked out that we have a lake view, we can barely see Epcot haha but can easily see HS and I think EE.

I've been obsessively looking for bugs though because that would probably ruin it for me if I started seeing them in our room. We also skipped the parking pass. No issues so far. I'm so thankful for this board because to me this feels like a real vacation... relaxing, a little luxurious more so than being crammed into a small more expensive room owned by WDW.


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

DGuiltinan said:


> I am thinking of requesting a first floor pool view room for our upcoming visit.  Am I making a mistake?  Do they even have first floor rooms?
> 
> I feel like it would be fun to be able to walk right out of your room to the pool..
> 
> we rented a 2 bedroom deluxe villa...
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> Dave



Dave my only caution would be like towers 4 & 5 having the music from the bar and ground floors are more likely to have a bug or two if that is an issue. Tower 3 has the bar but I'm unsure of the music at night.


----------



## aubriee

Angie789 said:


> Checking in one week from today!
> 
> Thanks for everyone's input on this thread - looking forward to posting my own review!



We'll be there the same time, checking in the day before you.  We'll be there Dec 6th-16th.



RainK said:


> What's the probability of checking in early? By early, I mean 10:30am. Our flight arrives in Orlando at 9:45am.
> 
> Trying to figure out if we will be able to check in then or if we should head to a themepark for the afternoon. I prefer to check in and hopefully (weather permitting) use the pools and then go grocery shopping.



Last May we checked in about noon and our room was ready (a second floor room in building 4 facing the lake).  Then in Sept I got there about 10:00am and again lucked out getting a sixth floor room facing the parking lot in building 5.  I asked about getting another room facing the lake.  The very nice CM said she could get me in a lakeview room, but I wouldn't be able to get into it until after 4:00PM and it would be across the lake in building 2, so I took the one in building 4 that was ready.


----------



## JimMIA

SYLVESTER7577 said:


> Dave my only caution would be like towers 4 & 5 having the music from the bar and ground floors are more likely to have a bug or two if that is an issue. Tower 3 has the bar but I'm unsure of the music at night.


When we stayed in Tower 4, we heard nothing at all from the pool bar there.  We had lake view, but we were on the top floor.  

The only noise we heard was Karaoke from the *Tower 3 bar* across the lake.  The competitors were really drunk and really AWFUL -- I've heard prettier cat fights in the middle of the night!

A very helpful staff member at the front desk suggested not getting a low floor room with lake view in Tower 5 because of possible pool noise there.  When we were at that pool in the _daytime_, I didn't think the noise was bad, but it might sound very different at night, especially if you had small children you're trying to get to sleep.


----------



## JimMIA

skylizard said:


> And they definitely need to do more pest control as I saw many palmetto bugs scurring around.


No amount of pest control will do much vs palmetto bugs.  They fly, and they are everywhere in Florida.

The presence of palmetto bugs (as lovely as they are) is not a sign of either uncleanliness or lack of pest control.  It's just that whole nature thing we have going on in Florida.


----------



## hdm81

We are staying here during WDW Marathon weekend.  Anyone else?  I am trying to figure out transportation to the race?  I can't wait!  My mom found this resort and I know she does her research but after reading this thread--- WOW!  It looks like we are set for a great vacation!


----------



## MisKaren1

Tower 4, third floor since yesterday! Way better than I even hoped. We are definitely coming back. 

Had no idea what I wanted to request, so I told the very nice checkin clerk to surprise me, it was my first time. He gave us a newly remodeled room. I was bummed it was a parking lot view until about 9:15pm when we heard the fireworks, ran out to the balcony and we could see them!! 

Parking isn't too bad, pools are warm and the staff is super friendly. 

I even stopped to get our parking pass.


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

I've read 180 days from the day you want the reservation.  Just curious how this has worked for others.  Did you get what you wanted?  We're going in June so its not a holiday but I'm sure its still busy.  The only ADR I really care about is my son's bday but I'm sure if I can't get the reservation at Chef Mickey's I can try another restaurant.  That 180 days would be on Christmas.....I'm hoping I can still able to make that reservation online.

Would love to hear how its worked for others.   Thanks!
Have a great day!
Joanne


----------



## dcibrando

What are the easiest routes to the theme parks from Bonnet Creek?  Do you just turn left at the main entrance/exit and follow Disney park signage from there?  (except turn right for DTD)


Also... do the second bedrooms have a ceiling fan in them?


----------



## North7

MinnieLovesMickey12 said:


> Not sure if you ever saw my other post with the number to the resort and not sure if you called. Dh told me he thinks he remembers the parking garage height to be 7 feet on the one at tower 5. I am assuming the other one would be the same.



Thanks for the reply.  I emailed WBC and they returned the email 3 days later and your DH remembered correctly... the garage heights are 7 feet.  This is the same height as the parking garage at Orlando International Airport and I've parked there many times so all is good!!


----------



## ibob52

...


----------



## DEJ07

JJ&JSMOM said:


> I've read 180 days from the day you want the reservation.  Just curious how this has worked for others.  Did you get what you wanted?  We're going in June so its not a holiday but I'm sure its still busy.  The only ADR I really care about is my son's bday but I'm sure if I can't get the reservation at Chef Mickey's I can try another restaurant.  That 180 days would be on Christmas.....I'm hoping I can still able to make that reservation online.  Would love to hear how its worked for others.   Thanks! Have a great day! Joanne



We stayed at WBC in November and I had no problem getting a Chef Mickey breakfast ADR on my 180th day. I went online at 7 am and got an ADR for 9:25 am on the day I wanted!


----------



## disneyfireman

Staying at Bonnet Creek sunday, do they have disney buttons for 1st bday and 1st visit etc? Or does anyone know if I can get them at parks, or do they give them only at Disney resorts? Thanks!


----------



## carlbarry

disneyfireman said:


> Staying at Bonnet Creek sunday, do they have disney buttons for 1st bday and 1st visit etc? Or does anyone know if I can get them at parks, or do they give them only at Disney resorts? Thanks!



You can get the buttons at Guest Services at each park.  The Guest Relations at Downtown Disney might have them, but I never have heard they do, nor have I heard that Bonnet Creek has buttons, which certainly would not be Disney buttons.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

disneyfireman said:


> Staying at Bonnet Creek sunday, do they have disney buttons for 1st bday and 1st visit etc? Or does anyone know if I can get them at parks, or do they give them only at Disney resorts? Thanks!



You can get the buttons at Guest Services at any park.


----------



## disneyfireman

Thanks everybody.


----------



## dcibrando

Can someone tell me the best way to drive to the parks from Bonnet Creek?  Do you turn left for all of them and follow signs (and right for DTD)?


----------



## CTdaizy

Follow the signs to the parks. That's the easiest!


----------



## dcibrando

CTdaizy said:


> Follow the signs to the parks. That's the easiest!



are there signs on which lane to be in/turn before you exit Bonnet Creek's road?


----------



## LadyBeBop

A few things.

1) When I read that post about making Chef Mickey's reservations, I thought he meant that his birthday was on Christmas.  Which might be slightly tight for reservations.  However, you'll be fine with June.  I made Bibbibi Bobbibi Boo reservations for my DGD for her birthday at the 180 day mark.  And her birthday is Halloween.  Probably one of the most busiest days for dressing up.

2)  Regarding birthday and first visit buttons.  We had to exchange our vouchers at the ticket booth, and we got DGD's birthday button there.

3)  Getting to the parks from WBC is easy.  Getting back from the parks is hard.  We got lost a few times while returning home.  There are a few signs, but they aren't as numerous or noticable as the Disney signs.  After a few days, we just rlied on our GPS.


----------



## Angie789

I just checked the original post and I didn't see this information on there - does someone have the phone number for the resort?  We check in on Saturday and I would like to confirm that we are in the system.  TIA!


----------



## cocoabean1

dcibrando said:


> are there signs on which lane to be in/turn before you exit Bonnet Creek's road?



At the light, stay in the left lane to go to the parks.  Stay in the right lane to go to DTD.    Really easy to go to parks not as easy coming back. 

What I do is look for signs for the Caribbean Beach Resort.  The turn for Bonnet Creek is after that on the right.


----------



## disneyfireman

Angie789 said:


> I just checked the original post and I didn't see this information on there - does someone have the phone number for the resort?  We check in on Saturday and I would like to confirm that we are in the system.  TIA!



I called 407-238-3500 after 9p so not to be a pain in the ***.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

dcibrando said:


> Can someone tell me the best way to drive to the parks from Bonnet Creek?  Do you turn left for all of them and follow signs (and right for DTD)?



You will take a right out of the resort and when you get to the red light you will go left. Then follow the signs.


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

dcibrando said:


> Can someone tell me the best way to drive to the parks from Bonnet Creek?  Do you turn left for all of them and follow signs (and right for DTD)?



As others have mentioned turn left at the light after exiting WBC. Disney's main throughway is about 2+ miles ahead (World Drive I believe?). It will take you to any of the parks going north or south depending on the park. It will also take you south to Kissimmee or Celebration. The exit to go to the Magic Kingdom is tricky and not clearly marked so be ready for that one as is creeps on you. If you Google (maps) World Drive WDW you will see how easy it is laid out with Buena Vista Dr. going E/W and World Drive going N/S. Buena Vista Drive runs into/crosses over World Drive to the west of the resort. WBC is about 1 1/4 as the crow flies south and a tad east of Epcot.


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

dcibrando said:


> are there signs on which lane to be in/turn before you exit Bonnet Creek's road?



This is a link for the map.  MK and Epcot are to the north and HS and AK are to the south. CoCoaBean1 had a good suggestion for coming back as WBC is right next to CB. I think also the sign directs for DTD which is past WBC. This is coming off of World Drive of course.
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=worl...UTF-8&ei=e4GeUv2fFqfP2wW_04B4&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAg


----------



## pbarager

Looking for a cheap way to get around Disney without paying the $6 pp for the shuttle?  Take a cab to. Caribbean Beach for $5 and use Disney busses.  Call a Mears can and don't use the company here ( Maingate Transportation), their rates are outrageous.


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

Thank you for the info on the ADR's.  Sounds like we should be ok...plenty of restaurants to choose from if Chef Mickey's is booked.  He'll be turning 15 so perhaps a different restaurant would be better for his age.  More research...fun fun fun.


----------



## gdrj

DVC member here with our first trip to Bonnet Creek TS.

Looking for answers to a couple of things.
1- I realize room location requests may or may not be possible.  With that in mind.  Are there certain buildings closer to restaurant/coffee shop/lounges?

2- We do NOT have a Presidential Suite, we have 3 Bedroom Deluxe.  Are there buildings to avoid? Or buildings that have recently been renovated?

3- I was hoping to requests 2nd floor or higher lake view, and possibly building(s) near restaurant/ coffee shop.   Is that something that is possible?

4- In regards to coffee maker in units (I'm sure it is in one of the many pages) Cone or basket filters?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Rosebud123

gdrj said:


> DVC member here with our first trip to Bonnet Creek TS.
> 
> Looking for answers to a couple of things.
> 1- I realize room location requests may or may not be possible.  With that in mind.  Are there certain buildings closer to restaurant/coffee shop/lounges?
> 
> 2- We do NOT have a Presidential Suite, we have 3 Bedroom Deluxe.  Are there buildings to avoid? Or buildings that have recently been renovated?
> 
> 3- I was hoping to requests 2nd floor or higher lake view, and possibly building(s) near restaurant/ coffee shop.   Is that something that is possible?
> 
> 4- In regards to coffee maker in units (I'm sure it is in one of the many pages) Cone or basket filters?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



2 - I think this one is subjective. Before my trip, I assumed I'd want building 6 since that was the newest and the one that "everyone" seemed to request. Once I stayed there (bldgs 5 and 2), I learned I much prefer the main bldg, and blds 1, 2, and 3 to the other side. The pools there are much quieter. Everything is pretty close together so I don't think it matters that much. There's food at the Main bldg and at the hotel (directly opposite each other across the lake), plus the pool near bldg #3 had a pizza place. There's also a bar near bldg 6's pool. Not sure if they serve food.


----------



## ampc3

Thought I would try my luck here...
 has anyone ever rented from Kevin Wiseman off of My resort Network??? He quoted me a great price for our trip end of May, much cheaper than anyone else.... But have never done this before so alittle worried... 
Was a lot less than VS, Just wondering if anyone has dealt with him?? 
TIA


----------



## dcibrando

ampc3 said:


> Thought I would try my luck here... has anyone ever rented from Kevin Wiseman off of My resort Network??? He quoted me a great price for our trip end of May, much cheaper than anyone else.... But have never done this before so alittle worried... Was a lot more than VS, Just wondering if anyone has dealt with him?? TIA



I booked from him.  Going next week. Great to work with and very helpful.  I would recommend


----------



## ampc3

dcibrando said:


> I booked from him.  Going next week. Great to work with and very helpful.  I would recommend



Did you contact him from My resort network, or from another site? Did he give you a contact number or was just email? Thanks again!


----------



## dcibrando

ampc3 said:


> Did you contact him from My resort network, or from another site? Did he give you a contact number or was just email? Thanks again!



I worked with him through email and yes it was from MRN.   He sends a good rental contract and all the confirmation emails from Wyndham to you in your name 45 days prior to checkin 

I have called and confirmed our reservations as well so he's legit. Highly recommend - easy to work with and great rates


----------



## dcibrando

We are checking in next week and have 2 reservations (since we are staying 2 weeks).  Do we get any sort of housekeeping or trash and towel service during this time?


----------



## msdaisy

I know it's in here somewhere, but what type of coffee should I buy?  Is it just a regular coffee pot?  Getting soooooo excited!


----------



## disneyfireman

Just checked in today and we are staying till Friday. We love this place so far. Room looks like it had updates, though I don't know if it was. We are in tower 3. Though we don't have an epcot room, we all like it. I am a former DVC owner and this place doesn't have that Disney feel, my wife is still ok with Bonnet Creek. 
Check in was breeze, and though our room wasn't ready at 2 when we first got here, we went to DTD and I got the call around 330. I got a parking pass although there is a zillion spots here in front of tower 3. Before the parking guy got into his spiel I told him I was with my sister and her kids. Bam, out in 5 mins. Gonna get the kids to bed toddles.


----------



## G'sWatersprite

Quick question. Here right now and I can't find where I saved it. How do you over-ride the AC?


----------



## CTdaizy

This is what I saved from a previous post-

Set the temp to what you want. Then hold the F/C button until 6pm appears.


----------



## G'sWatersprite

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## supergoofy

I know its been asked but I cannot find it now but besides ebay and vacation strategies where do I go to get a price quote?


----------



## WendyZQ

supergoofy said:


> I know its been asked but I cannot find it now but besides ebay and vacation strategies where do I go to get a price quote?



Go to VBRO.com and search for WBC. You can request quotes from lots of owners.


----------



## eeyoresnr

just returned from 7 night stay, Dec 1-8... this was our 3rd stay at BCR...
we arrived at about 4:10 for check-in, only 2 people in front of us in line... at counter I asked for room facing lake, was told nothing was available, so I asked for highest floor available, was told 5th floor was highest he had...
he said I will put you in building 2 so you have a pool close by? he also said it was completely refurbished so it was like brand new...were in a 2 bedroom room 541 facing parking lot and golf course.
room was ok but I much prefer the 3 bedroom... living room area seemed much smaller in 2 bdr and second bathroom was also much smaller...
not sure what was refurbished? maybe paint and carpet? appliances were old , dishwasher was missing 2 wheels on bottom basket, fridge icemaker malfunctioned the entire stay overflowing and ruining some of our frozen items...the tub in second bathroom was old and had big chunks of porcelain missing... 
also the windows in the hallways on upper floors were so dirty with green mossy stuff you could barely see out... 
when we stayed in tower 6 in May 2011 my daughter (26 at that time) said it was the most comfortable bed she had ever slept in... well the beds in both rooms Master and second bdr were horrible this trip. hard as rocks, I would wake up at night and could hardly move I was so stiff.
when we stayed in tower 5 and 6 we never heard another sole the entire stays, this trip we could here people in the hall and in the rooms next to us... one of them had a young child that kept crying and I would keep getting up and running to other room thinking it was my grandson...
we ran out of trash bags and dish and laundry soap so my daughter called down for more and they said ok, but it never came, next day she called again and was told they don't do that but would make an exception this time since they had told her they would bring it the day before? last time we stayed  they brought it 10 minutes after we called... good thing we took extra tp...
for the price we paid it was still a bargain, but I definitely prefer towers 5 or 6 over 2...
one night we were sitting on our balcony and the top floor 4 bdr had about 10 kids on their balconies and they were screaming, yelling, and throwing stuff over... one of their next door neighbors must have called because security did arrive on a bicycle and go up and an adult went out and made them go inside...


----------



## tbuot

What type of coffee makers are in the 2 BD?


----------



## mrsap

tbuot said:


> What type of coffee makers are in the 2 BD?



A standard 12 cup type pot. Not a Keurig. They provide a couple bags of coffee, coffee essentials such as sugar, powder creamer, etc., as well as a little welcome basket that has items like lemonade packets and popcorn. Enjoy!


----------



## disneyfireman

tbuot said:


> What type of coffee makers are in the 2 BD?



Here now, and here is what the coffee maker in tower 3 looks like. Sorry for the big pics.


----------



## Silock

So, the last I heard, the shuttle was $6 per person per DAY, but now I heard it's back to $6/per person per round trip.  Is that true?


----------



## Spanky

We were at WBC 11/30-12/7 and the shuttle was $6.00 per day with unlimited trips however, you had to buy a ticket for a particular day - not just a ticket that could be used on any day.


----------



## disneyfireman

Why does the cable here suck so bad? We keep losing volume on a lot of channels.


----------



## ibob52

disneyfireman said:


> Why does the cable here suck so bad? We keep losing volume on a lot of channels.



*Call and have maintenance replace the cables or whatever is needed to fix the TV problem.
*


----------



## Silock

Spanky said:


> We were at WBC 11/30-12/7 and the shuttle was $6.00 per day with unlimited trips however, you had to buy a ticket for a particular day - not just a ticket that could be used on any day.



Thanks!


----------



## MommyDonald

I just booked WBC 2 bedroom for 8-14 Jan 2014 for $1350. I booked direct with FL resident discount.  Is this a good price? Or is there someone else I should try booking through? Thanks!


----------



## KRFillion

MommyDonald said:


> I just booked WBC 2 bedroom for 8-14 Jan 2014 for $1350. I booked direct with FL resident discount.  Is this a good price? Or is there someone else I should try booking through? Thanks!



We have a 2 bedroom booked for Jan 13-23 for $1196 through Vacation Strategy.


Speaking of that, we are at our 30 day mark tomorrow.  I have not paid my final balance with VS nor have I heard from them since our initial deposit.  Should I be worried?


----------



## MommyDonald

"We have a 2 bedroom booked for Jan 13-23 for $1196 through Vacation Strategy."

Thanks KRFillion. That's what I thought - you have longer and cheaper! I called them and unfortunately they are sold out of the WBC but they do have Wyndham Reunion for $1140.  I'm still looking.


----------



## Upatnoon

MommyDonald said:


> I just booked WBC 2 bedroom for 8-14 Jan 2014 for $1350. I booked direct with FL resident discount.  Is this a good price? Or is there someone else I should try booking through? Thanks!


Look on ebay for your dates and the many sellers on there


----------



## EMHDad

I booked a 2br at bc from 1/10-1/17 for $809. Used vacationstrategies. Booked a while ago.


----------



## disneyfireman

I got a 2br deluxe for 525+tax on booking.com for this past 5 days. 12/8-12/13.


----------



## supergoofy

Quick question I am looking at coming in on a red eye so I'll be at the resort about 11am can I drop my bags at the resort and head to the resort and my bags will be put in my room?

And will they call/text you when your room is ready?


----------



## disneyfireman

supergoofy said:


> Quick question I am looking at coming in on a red eye so I'll be at the resort about 11am can I drop my bags at the resort and head to the resort and my bags will be put in my room?
> 
> And will they call/text you when your room is ready?



Yes. They took my number, and called me when my room was ready.


----------



## Angie789

We just returned home from a week at Bonnet Creek - we loved it!!!  The condo was spacious and a great fit for our family.  My experiences with issues that were concerning to me based on what I had read on here:

1.  Cleanliness/Room Condition - I'd give it an 8 out of 10.  Most everything was clean.  The chair in the 2nd bedroom had some bleach stains on it, and there was some grit in the tub in the 2nd bathroom.  Nothing horrible and no bugs.
2.  Getting a Parking Pass - We were the only family checking in when we arrived, so when the front desk employee told us to go over to get a parking pass, it was kind of impossible not to do it without being obvious.  The young man there was friendly and tried to get us to sign up for a time to come to a breakfast & hear about the Wyndham condos.  We politely but firmly told him we had plans every morning and couldn't make it.  He said he understood and didn't press us further.  The whole thing took 3 minutes max.  NBD.
3.  Parking - Never had a problem finding a spot close to the doors (we were in Tower 2).
4.  Family-Friendly Environment - I was a little worried about the party atmosphere I read about on here, since we have 2 small kids but we never encountered any problems.  Every time we were at the pools there were lots of families with kids, and we didn't encounter any excessive drinking or partying.  

We'd go back in a heartbeat!  I'd be happy to answer any questions (although this thread is VERY thorough - thanks to everyone who shared their experiences!)


----------



## iamadisneynut

Here now in a 2 bedroom deluxe in tower 1. So far we love it!


----------



## disneyfireman

Angie789 said:


> We just returned home from a week at Bonnet Creek - we loved it!!!  The condo was spacious and a great fit for our family.  My experiences with issues that were concerning to me based on what I had read on here:
> 
> 1.  Cleanliness/Room Condition - I'd give it an 8 out of 10.  Most everything was clean.  The chair in the 2nd bedroom had some bleach stains on it, and there was some grit in the tub in the 2nd bathroom.  Nothing horrible and no bugs.
> 2.  Getting a Parking Pass - We were the only family checking in when we arrived, so when the front desk employee told us to go over to get a parking pass, it was kind of impossible not to do it without being obvious.  The young man there was friendly and tried to get us to sign up for a time to come to a breakfast & hear about the Wyndham condos.  We politely but firmly told him we had plans every morning and couldn't make it.  He said he understood and didn't press us further.  The whole thing took 3 minutes max.  NBD.
> 3.  Parking - Never had a problem finding a spot close to the doors (we were in Tower 2).
> 4.  Family-Friendly Environment - I was a little worried about the party atmosphere I read about on here, since we have 2 small kids but we never encountered any problems.  Every time we were at the pools there were lots of families with kids, and we didn't encounter any excessive drinking or partying.
> 
> We'd go back in a heartbeat!  I'd be happy to answer any questions (although this thread is VERY thorough - thanks to everyone who shared their experiences!)



I was there 12/8-13 and agree with all your points. We were in tower 3.


----------



## KRFillion

For those of you who booked with vacation strategy when did you pay your final balance?  Paperwork says between 30-60 days. We are under 30 days and have not heard anything?  I have emailed them but have had no response.


----------



## ibob52

KRFillion said:


> For those of you who booked with vacation strategy when did you pay your final balance?  Paperwork says between 30-60 days. We are under 30 days and have not heard anything?  I have emailed them but have had no response.



*Another option ...

Vacation Strategy ...  PHONE (888) 832-4223



*


----------



## cocoabean1

Just got back from an 8 day stay at BC. Went to the desk to get our parking pass.  Told the women that my husband had been laid off (he wasn't) she said this is perfect you can use the $100 gift card.  I said no thanks-  put the parking pass on the visor and didn't need it once.  

Every night when we came back to the resort, the gate was up and nobody even looked at us!!  Security, what Security!!!


----------



## Bellamouse

cocoabean1 said:


> Every night when we came back to the resort, the gate was up and nobody even looked at us!!  Security, what Security!!!



This was our experience as well.  We were there end of October and we always drove right through.  Never went to pick up the parking pass and didn't need it.


----------



## aubriee

supergoofy said:


> Quick question I am looking at coming in on a red eye so I'll be at the resort about 11am can I drop my bags at the resort and head to the resort and my bags will be put in my room?
> 
> And will they call/text you when your room is ready?



They will notify you when your room is ready, but will not place your luggage in the room.  You will have to go to bell services, tip the guy, and get your luggage.  Each tower has a room with luggage carts right as you enter the building.



cocoabean1 said:


> Just got back from an 8 day stay at BC. Went to the desk to get our parking pass.  Told the women that my husband had been laid off (he wasn't) she said this is perfect you can use the $100 gift card.  I said no thanks-  put the parking pass on the visor and didn't need it once.
> 
> Every night when we came back to the resort, the gate was up and nobody even looked at us!!  Security, what Security!!!



We just got back too (was there Dec 8th-16th).  We were supposed to be there Dec 6th-16th, but got stuck in the DFW airport for two days due to the snow/ice storm in Dallas.  Instead of arriving about 10:30am on Friday when we were supposed to, we didn't get to Bonnet Creek until 2:00am Sunday morning.  Of course the parking pass people were not there at that time of the morning, so we were told to pick it up later that morning.  We never did and were never questioned.  Like you, we never saw the gate down, so just drove through every night.  We were on the 10th floor of Tower 6 and almost every night saw where someone has pushed those pizza flyers under our door.  What's funny is that Tower 6 is the tower that has the lobby with someone at the desk 24/7.  So much for security!

OT, but just FYI:  we were really concerned about losing our reservation since we were going to be about two days late checking in, due to the Dallas ice storm.  We called Bonnet Creek both days to let them know what was happening and to tell them we would be there just as soon as we could.  They told us they would hold reservations for 48 hours.


----------



## sisterslovindisney

We here right now. Tower 6 - 3 bedroom deluxe room 6512 and 2 bedroom deluxe room 6506. Both rooms are beautiful. Parking lot view but we don't mind. Never got a parking pass and haven't needed one. Just showed my room key and got waved in. One night I didn't have a room key with me so I just held up a piece of paper and got waved in! Everything is clean and in good repair. Front desk have been very nice.


----------



## WyoLars

how is the park shuttle? 

or does everyone just drive to the parks?


----------



## cocoabean1

We were also there Dec 8-15 in Tower 6 on the 8th floor (6801).  We had a lake view, not high enough for an Epcot view of the fireworks.  Could see Tower of Terror.

We received the USA Today paper the first two days, than nothing after that.  There were quite a few rooms getting the paper.  Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Upatnoon

cocoabean1 said:


> We were also there Dec 8-15 in Tower 6 on the 8th floor (6801).  We had a lake view, not high enough for an Epcot view of the fireworks.  Could see Tower of Terror.
> 
> We received the USA Today paper the first two days, than nothing after that.  There were quite a few rooms getting the paper.  Does anyone know anything about this?


Wyndham owners with VIP status get the paper. That means they paid thousands of dollars for their $2 paper. 

We have often found a stack of free USA Today's in the lobby where you enter the tower.

I assume you're a renter, and likely just got the paper by mistake. Even if you are the guest of a VIP, you don't get that owner's free paper benefit. Only the actual owner gets the benefit.


----------



## katallo

cocoabean1 said:


> We were also there Dec 8-15 in Tower 6 on the 8th floor (6801).  We had a lake view, not high enough for an Epcot view of the fireworks.  Could see Tower of Terror.
> 
> We received the USA Today paper the first two days, than nothing after that.  There were quite a few rooms getting the paper.  Does anyone know anything about this?



I am curious...we will be in that area as we'll but on a high floor.  Could you see the fireworks if you had been higher.  Thanks


----------



## cocoabean1

Upatnoon said:


> Wyndham owners with VIP status get the paper. That means they paid thousands of dollars for their $2 paper.
> 
> We have often found a stack of free USA Today's in the lobby where you enter the tower.
> 
> I assume you're a renter, and likely just got the paper by mistake. Even if you are the guest of a VIP, you don't get that owner's free paper benefit. Only the actual owner gets the benefit.



We are owners- we took the paper every morning from the desk-  no big deal.  Next time, I'll know to ask for the paper to be delivered.


----------



## mrsap

My DH and I noticed as well that NO ONE at the gate booth ever looked at us when we came back onto WBC property (other than the first night when we went to the check in side!!) I   commented several times during our stay to my husband how 'safe I felt' there!! lol


----------



## Spanky

We were in Tower 6 room 1804 and could see the fireworks for Magic Kingdom, DHS and Epcot. Also the balloon from Downtown Disney and the boat at Typhoon Lagoon. It is surprising how close everything is and it seems a long way when you drive to each area.
1804 is a 4 bedroom 4 bath room.


----------



## badiggio

^We stayed in that exact room at the end of August;just loved it and the price was right!Far better,bigger and cheaper than anything we have stayed in the deluxes at Disneyworld.


----------



## katallo

Is 18 the top floor in tower 6?   Would the view be the same from 1801 or 1803 or are they on the opposite side of the tower? Thanks


----------



## badiggio

19th floor was the top.Odd numbers were across the hall,so I would think the view wouldn't be the same.


----------



## katallo

badiggio said:


> 19th floor was the top.Odd numbers were across the hall,so I would think the view wouldn't be the same.



Thanks.  That makes sense because I think we have a lake view.  I guess fireworks will depend on the angle of the building.  I know there is a room in Tower 6 where you can watch them.


----------



## dcibrando

DVC member here and just got back from my first stay offsite and at Bonnet Creek Resort in a 2 Bedroom deluxe.   I LOVED the resort and the extra room, especially for the price.  Not sure I am sold yet on the whole driving to all the parks thing but I managed.

You do not need a parking pass, however they will also give you some good resort information (menus, directions to area locations, etc.) at that desk as well

I thought it was odd they have a gate to enter the resort... but not once did I ever have to insert my room key or have them check a parking pass... as soon as I got to the gate...they basically saw a car and opened it up.  haha


----------



## ready123go

dcibrando said:


> DVC member here and just got back from my first stay offsite and at Bonnet Creek Resort in a 2 Bedroom deluxe.   I LOVED the resort and the extra room, especially for the price.  Not sure I am sold yet on the whole driving to all the parks thing but I managed.
> 
> You do not need a parking pass, however they will also give you some good resort information (menus, directions to area locations, etc.) at that desk as well
> 
> I thought it was odd they have a gate to enter the resort... but not once did I ever have to insert my room key or have them check a parking pass... as soon as I got to the gate...they basically saw a car and opened it up.  haha



Thanks, dcibrando.  We're going there soon and good to hear a recent parking pass experience!


----------



## FreeThinker

How annoying is the presentation?  We went last May and didn't do the little tour, but we are thinking about maybe doing it this time to get the discounted tickets.  We need 6 tickets, so that adds up!  Was it totally annoying?  Hard pressure sales?  We won't be buying, it's just not our thing.  

Also, are you truthful when they ask questions about your income, ect.  I always hate those questions!


----------



## ohionola

FreeThinker said:


> How annoying is the presentation?  We went last May and didn't do the little tour, but we are thinking about maybe doing it this time to get the discounted tickets.  We need 6 tickets, so that adds up!  Was it totally annoying?  Hard pressure sales?  We won't be buying, it's just not our thing.
> 
> Also, are you truthful when they ask questions about your income, ect.  I always hate those questions!




We do the tour every time. I would not call it a hard sell but you must have your mind made up that no matter what they say, you aren't buying. The first time you even act halfway interested, they will keep pushing on that.

If they pull the line "then why did you sign up for the tour," I would say they told you to sign up to check out the resort. I would suggest keeping your kids with you as well because they will push you through quicker.


----------



## AliceandAriel

Stopping by to ask, as we haven't been to WBC since staying on site at Disney;

Is the shuttle truly $6/person with unlimited trips per day? What do the tickets look like (meaning are they not the standard WBC cards with handwritten numbers on them like they did for us in May?) Our last visit the shuttle was $5/person round trip only, which drove us away because we liked the convenience of being able to go back home mid-afternoon for naps or snacks without having to pay again to go back out.


----------



## sisterslovindisney

The shuttle is $6 per person per day. We never used the shuttle. You have to book it at least 1 hour in advance and the times seemed very limited. I looked at getting it one day to meet up with my group about 2 pm but the next shuttle to DHS wasn't until like 5 pm.


----------



## Southernswthrt

Apologies if this has been asked already, but which towers have been most recently refurbished?  I've stayed at WBC about 6-7 times over the last 6 years.  For my last 2 trips this year, I was in Tower 3 and the rooms seemed more refreshed in that tower.  

Last December, we were assigned a 3 BR ground floor unit in Tower 3 or Tower 2 and it was in the worst condition I'd ever seen at the resort.  Closet doors off the track, mold in both showers/bathrooms, a window that had been completely painted over and peeling off, bugs throughout the unit, and worn out furniture.  Needless to say, I went back to the front desk and asked for a new room.  They insisted they had none available since the resort doesn't have a lot of 3 BR condos, and after repeatedly insisting on a new room, they put us in Tower 6.  This room was new and had no issues.  

The time after this, we were put on the first floor (2 BR Deluxe) of Tower 5 next to the maintenance area and it was loud at all times of the day and night with banging and doors slamming, etc.  Also the cell reception in that room was nonexistent.  We didn't ask to be moved, but I wouldn't want a room in that location again.

I've also stayed in Towers 5 and 4.  I haven't stayed in 4 recently, but they were beginning to show some wear the last time I stayed there.  Parkingwise, I MUCH prefer the Tower 1 to 3 side of the resort.  Just wondering about the refurbishment schedule and which Tower has the cleanest, most updated rooms.

We really enjoy staying at WBC; however, we have gotten some crummy room locations on the last couple trips.  I am concerned that due to our late arrival on the next trip (9-10 pm), we'll be assigned another bad room!  Either way, IMO the crummiest room at BC is still nicer than most on-site resorts and a bargain as well!

Also, I don't typically use the shuttle service there, but due to our group makeup this time, some members may want to use it.  Please clarify if the fee is per day or per trip.  And is the schedule as frequent as it used to be?  I didn't pick up a schedule on the last trip because we didn't use it.  TIA


----------



## ready123go

Southernswthrt said:


> Apologies if this has been asked already, but which towers have been most recently refurbished?  I've stayed at WBC about 6-7 times over the last 6 years.  For my last 2 trips this year, I was in Tower 3 and the rooms seemed more refreshed in that tower.
> 
> Last December, we were assigned a 3 BR ground floor unit in Tower 3 or Tower 2 and it was in the worst condition I'd ever seen at the resort.  Closet doors off the track, mold in both showers/bathrooms, a window that had been completely painted over and peeling off, bugs throughout the unit, and worn out furniture.  Needless to say, I went back to the front desk and asked for a new room.  They insisted they had none available since the resort doesn't have a lot of 3 BR condos, and after repeatedly insisting on a new room, they put us in Tower 6.  This room was new and had no issues.
> 
> The time after this, we were put on the first floor (2 BR Deluxe) of Tower 5 next to the maintenance area and it was loud at all times of the day and night with banging and doors slamming, etc.  Also the cell reception in that room was nonexistent.  We didn't ask to be moved, but I wouldn't want a room in that location again.
> 
> I've also stayed in Towers 5 and 4.  I haven't stayed in 4 recently, but they were beginning to show some wear the last time I stayed there.  Parkingwise, I MUCH prefer the Tower 1 to 3 side of the resort.  Just wondering about the refurbishment schedule and which Tower has the cleanest, most updated rooms.
> 
> We really enjoy staying at WBC; however, we have gotten some crummy room locations on the last couple trips.  I am concerned that due to our late arrival on the next trip (9-10 pm), we'll be assigned another bad room!  Either way, IMO the crummiest room at BC is still nicer than most on-site resorts and a bargain as well!
> 
> Also, I don't typically use the shuttle service there, but due to our group makeup this time, some members may want to use it.  Please clarify if the fee is per day or per trip.  And is the schedule as frequent as it used to be?  I didn't pick up a schedule on the last trip because we didn't use it.  TIA



Like you, we've had spotty experiences at BC, but overall, still prefer BC to many other locations.

Right now we're in Tower 4, high floor, end unit, facing out (away from lake, not towards it).  Unit is in good repair and clean (big change from our first year here, when the unit was positively filthy!).  Upon check in, we were told that the tower (or maybe the unit) had been recently refurbished. It looks to be so.

Parking has not been too bad, we usually return early afternoon or evening and can find parking in the lot, as opposed to having to park in the garage.

Also, this high up we don't get too much noise.  A little bit when they empty garbage dumpsters.  We can live with it.

Hope that helps!


----------



## eangel12

Has anyone shipped items to WBC? I wanted to send a case of baby wipes, diapers, pull ups for toddler and swim pants ahead. How did it work for you and what address did you use?


----------



## ready123go

eangel12 said:


> Has anyone shipped items to WBC? I wanted to send a case of baby wipes, diapers, pull ups for toddler and swim pants ahead. How did it work for you and what address did you use?



I did this a couple of years ago and had no problem. I picked up the parcel at the reservation desk.  They knew about it.  I'm guessing a note was attached to my ressie.  I figure they must place a note on the reservations when the parcels come in.

Wyndham Bonnet Creek
c/o Your Name and Check-In Date
*I added Reservation #*
9560 Via Encinas
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830


----------



## eangel12

ready123go said:


> I did this a couple of years ago and had no problem. I picked up the parcel at the reservation desk.  They knew about it.  I'm guessing a note was attached to my ressie.  I figure they must place a note on the reservations when the parcels come in.  Wyndham Bonnet Creek c/o Your Name and Check-In Date I added Reservation # 9560 Via Encinas Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830



Thanks!!


----------



## Stafford

I just wanted to share some terrific news! Aaron Washburn just confirmed he has booked our June trip! I am so thrilled. We were really worried that by waiting until the first of the year they might have booked up, but Aaron's price was almost half of the other quotes I had gotten, so we chanced it. I am so glad we did, it saved us a bundle!


----------



## 2wins

Stafford said:


> I just wanted to share some terrific news! Aaron Washburn just confirmed he has booked our June trip! I am so thrilled. We were really worried that by waiting until the first of the year they might have booked up, but Aaron's price was almost half of the other quotes I had gotten, so we chanced it. I am so glad we did, it saved us a bundle!



Can you give me his contact info?  When are you going, and how long are you staying?


----------



## aubriee

Stafford said:


> I just wanted to share some terrific news! Aaron Washburn just confirmed he has booked our June trip! I am so thrilled. We were really worried that by waiting until the first of the year they might have booked up, but Aaron's price was almost half of the other quotes I had gotten, so we chanced it. I am so glad we did, it saved us a bundle!



We used Aaron for our recent Dec trip and had a very good experience.  He was cheaper than anyone else for those dates too.  I wanted to use him for our March trip also, but he couldn't get all the days we needed.


----------



## cocoabean1

Are the 2 bedroom presidential units in Tower 6 or they scattered throughout all the towers?


----------



## haPevraftr

cocoabean1 said:


> Are the 2 bedroom presidential units in Tower 6 or they scattered throughout all the towers?



All 1, 2, and 3 bdrm pres. are in tower 6


----------



## 2wins

aubriee said:


> We used Aaron for our recent Dec trip and had a very good experience.  He was cheaper than anyone else for those dates too.  I wanted to use him for our March trip also, but he couldn't get all the days we needed.


Can you tell me which company Aaron is with?  Also, can you give me his contact info.


----------



## kat3668

2wins said:


> Can you tell me which company Aaron is with?  Also, can you give me his contact info.



His company is Washburn rentals... he has removed his ad from this page, maybe he is out of points?
http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Cond...lorida/Wyndham-Bonnet-Creek-Resort&SORT=price

Found him!!!
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Washburn-Timeshare-Rentals/149097925279875


----------



## 2wins

Thanks Kat3668!


----------



## Stafford

2wins said:


> Can you give me his contact info?  When are you going, and how long are you staying?



We found him on myresortnetworks, we are staying 8 nights in a 3 bedroom in June and paying $850. He has been really great so far.


----------



## eangel12

I'm staying 10 nights in September. Am I able to pay for additional cleanings? With a baby and toddler I'm thinking we will need it!!


----------



## wturpen

We stayed at BC for the first time in October and loved it! We will be returning in October of this year with extended family.  We have reserved a 4 bedroom presidential and a 1 bedroom deluxe.  Does anyone have experience with requesting the rooms to be close together at check-in? We were advised to request the 1 bedroom be close to the 4 bedroom as there are more of them. Also, can a portable crib be requested? 

TIA!


----------



## SouthboundSteph

hey everyone! We arrive a week today (!!!!) and am wondering the best way for us to get to WBC from the airport? We aren't renting a car and there will be 4 of us. We'd prefer a bus/shuttle because we're not bringing my 4 year old's carseat. Thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

SouthboundSteph said:


> hey everyone! We arrive a week today (!!!!) and am wondering the best way for us to get to WBC from the airport? We aren't renting a car and there will be 4 of us. We'd prefer a bus/shuttle because we're not bringing my 4 year old's carseat. Thanks!


The best way by a mile is to rent a car and bring your carseat, which is exempt from airline fees, or rent a carseat in Orlando. Renting a car will let you drive to the parks and save $24 a day in Bonnet Creek bus fees. (You will have to pay for parking at Disney, however).

Renting a car will also let you easily drive to a grocery store to get food for your room, give you an easy way to drive directly to any disney resort to visit or eat and easily drive off-site to eat a less-expensive dinner.


----------



## prescea

Sorry, I am a long time disboard "stalker," but do not post much! I am hoping some of you can ease my mind some, or set me straight. After reading the reviews on here, I called Vacation Strategies this weekend, and was able to book a 4-bedroom presidential for December 6-13 of this year for $1,370. The man I spoke with was extremely nice and helpful, and I thought the price was phenomenal! 

My question is this, I also contacted Ken Price for a quote, after receiving my initial VS quote, and he replied with the following (long) reply: 

_"The quote you received is actually below any Bonnet Creek owners actual cost. Our quote for the same unit would be $240 per night, with no additional fees and no taxes. Total of $1,680). Ill attempt to explain the disparity."

"The other company (Vacation Strategies) is a broker who rents out using other VIP Platinum owners points. These owners had to have spent at least $80-125K purchasing their timeshares (to attain Platinum status) and are now handing over some or all of their time to VS to rent on their behalf for less than the associated maintenance fees. So these owners must now be financially distressed (unable to use some or all of their timeshare ownership), as doing otherwise makes absolutely no sense. These owners also have to cover the guest confirmation fees, which is another hit." 

"Having received a solicitation from VS ourselves, I know their process is to log into Wyndham Vacation Resorts using those owners username and password credentials. You are not actually dealing with the owner (3rd party) who owns the time. Weve always been uncomfortable with 3rd party arrangements. In this age of rampant identify theft, Im especially uncomfortable with handing over an account for someone else to log into. So VS doesnt have the same stake in Bonnet Creek that we do since they dont own the time you are renting. What prevents the owner from making changes to the reservation if he has an issue with VS?" 

"We only rent from our own ownership, so that we can control the whole process. Denise and I have worked very hard to earn our reputation, and we cant afford it to possibly be tarnished by relying on other owners. Clearly, in the long term, renting below cost is not good for any owner. Im sure that every owner who deals with VS didnt plan on spending $80K+ on their timeshare purchase, just to then lose money each year on the maintenance handing over their points to Vacation Strategies or another broker." 

"VIP Platinum Owners like us do receive a discount within 60 days of the arrival date. Some brokers and/or renters will cancel a reservation and then attempt to quickly rebook it (hoping another owner doesnt beat them to it). I dont know if VS does this, but based upon their advertised reimbursement, without rebooking they will be losing money for some quotations."

"The question to ask VS is when you would receive the Wyndham Vacation Resorts confirmation number and could it change? If the answers arent within a couple of days of booking and no, it wont change, then your original reservation could be put at risk."

"We put the Wyndham Vacation Resorts confirmation number in the rental agreement, and have never put anyones reservation at risk. Its wrong! We often agree to try to book replacements from the remaining inventory during our discount window to provide a lower price (and we state this in our rental agreement). But we will not cancel the original reservation unless and until weve successfully booked a replacement."

"Also, Wyndham Vacation Resorts is deploying a new reservation system (code name is Voyager) in the near future. I have been told by a Wyndham representative that the Voyager system will change the way cancellations are processed. Instead of cancellations coming back into inventory within 30 seconds of being cancelled, the inventory will come back 24 hours later (plus or minus some random amount of hours). This is to prevent this kind of cancel and immediately rebook activity. If this does happen, there wont be any change to the way we conduct business. But for those renters who engage in this process, a lot of their customers could lose their reservations. Im actually hoping this change does happen, as it will hurt those brokers that do this risky activity without their customers knowledge or consent."
_

Should I be nervous?? VS has such excellent reviews, and we are 11 months out. Is this something I should address with them?

Sorry for the long post, and thank you for your help!


----------



## Upatnoon

prescea said:


> Sorry, I am a long time disboard "stalker," but do not post much! I am hoping some of you can ease my mind some, or set me straight. After reading the reviews on here, I called Vacation Strategies this weekend, and was able to book a 4-bedroom presidential for December 6-13 of this year for $1,370. The man I spoke with was extremely nice and helpful, and I thought the price was phenomenal!
> 
> My question is this, I also contacted Ken Price for a quote, after receiving my initial VS quote, and he replied with the following (long) reply:
> 
> _"The quote you received is actually below any Bonnet Creek owners actual cost. Our quote for the same unit would be $240 per night, with no additional fees and no taxes. Total of $1,680). Ill attempt to explain the disparity."
> 
> "The other company (Vacation Strategies) is a broker who rents out using other VIP Platinum owners points. These owners had to have spent at least $80-125K purchasing their timeshares (to attain Platinum status) and are now handing over some or all of their time to VS to rent on their behalf for less than the associated maintenance fees. So these owners must now be financially distressed (unable to use some or all of their timeshare ownership), as doing otherwise makes absolutely no sense. These owners also have to cover the guest confirmation fees, which is another hit."
> 
> "Having received a solicitation from VS ourselves, I know their process is to log into Wyndham Vacation Resorts using those owners username and password credentials. You are not actually dealing with the owner (3rd party) who owns the time. Weve always been uncomfortable with 3rd party arrangements. In this age of rampant identify theft, Im especially uncomfortable with handing over an account for someone else to log into. So VS doesnt have the same stake in Bonnet Creek that we do since they dont own the time you are renting. What prevents the owner from making changes to the reservation if he has an issue with VS?"
> 
> "We only rent from our own ownership, so that we can control the whole process. Denise and I have worked very hard to earn our reputation, and we cant afford it to possibly be tarnished by relying on other owners. Clearly, in the long term, renting below cost is not good for any owner. Im sure that every owner who deals with VS didnt plan on spending $80K+ on their timeshare purchase, just to then lose money each year on the maintenance handing over their points to Vacation Strategies or another broker."
> 
> "VIP Platinum Owners like us do receive a discount within 60 days of the arrival date. Some brokers and/or renters will cancel a reservation and then attempt to quickly rebook it (hoping another owner doesnt beat them to it). I dont know if VS does this, but based upon their advertised reimbursement, without rebooking they will be losing money for some quotations."
> 
> "The question to ask VS is when you would receive the Wyndham Vacation Resorts confirmation number and could it change? If the answers arent within a couple of days of booking and no, it wont change, then your original reservation could be put at risk."
> 
> "We put the Wyndham Vacation Resorts confirmation number in the rental agreement, and have never put anyones reservation at risk. Its wrong! We often agree to try to book replacements from the remaining inventory during our discount window to provide a lower price (and we state this in our rental agreement). But we will not cancel the original reservation unless and until weve successfully booked a replacement."
> 
> "Also, Wyndham Vacation Resorts is deploying a new reservation system (code name is Voyager) in the near future. I have been told by a Wyndham representative that the Voyager system will change the way cancellations are processed. Instead of cancellations coming back into inventory within 30 seconds of being cancelled, the inventory will come back 24 hours later (plus or minus some random amount of hours). This is to prevent this kind of cancel and immediately rebook activity. If this does happen, there wont be any change to the way we conduct business. But for those renters who engage in this process, a lot of their customers could lose their reservations. Im actually hoping this change does happen, as it will hurt those brokers that do this risky activity without their customers knowledge or consent."
> _
> 
> Should I be nervous?? VS has such excellent reviews, and we are 11 months out. Is this something I should address with them?
> 
> Sorry for the long post, and thank you for your help!


To me the only question is if the renter -- Ken, Vacations Strategy, whomever -- is delivering on their promises.

So far, I have heard no reports of anyone showing up and not having a reservation from any of the renters talked about on here.

Renters are competing for your business and they may use various arguments to try to win you over. In the end, you have to be comfortable with who you chose to rent from.


----------



## staggle

dcibrando said:


> I worked with him through email and yes it was from MRN.   He sends a good rental contract and all the confirmation emails from Wyndham to you in your name 45 days prior to checkin  I have called and confirmed our reservations as well so he's legit. Highly recommend - easy to work with and great rates



I have a reservation with Kevin in March. His prices are great. Did he send you the confirmation emails in your name prior to making final payment?


----------



## eangel12

Quick question...has anyone rented through Aaron Washburn and actually completed a stay? I got a price quote and it is a GREAT price quote. Just want to see reviews before booking. Thanks in advance!~!


----------



## suemom2kay

Upatnoon said:


> To me the only question is if the renter -- Ken, Vacations Strategy, whomever -- is delivering on their promises.
> 
> So far, I have heard no reports of anyone showing up and not having a reservation from any of the renters talked about on here.
> 
> Renters are competing for your business and they may use various arguments to try to win you over. In the end, you have to be comfortable with who you chose to rent from.



I think Ken brings up some important points.  If you would like to rent directly from an owner, rather than a broker than I would think that your risk would be lower.  He brings up some great questions to ask at VS.  You could ask, who owns the reservation?  If they are a broker and the reservation is owned by a third party only you can answer how comfortable you are with that.

I am a Wyndham Owner and in terms of price, he is telling you the truth.  Prices even lower than Ken's are definitely below cost.

Food for thought.


----------



## Upatnoon

suemom2kay said:


> I think Ken brings up some important points.  If you would like to rent directly from an owner, rather than a broker than I would think that your risk would be lower.  He brings up some great questions to ask at VS.  You could ask, who owns the reservation?  If they are a broker and the reservation is owned by a third party only you can answer how comfortable you are with that.
> 
> I am a Wyndham Owner and in terms of price, he is telling you the truth.  Prices even lower than Ken's are definitely below cost.
> 
> Food for thought.


One thing I would like to point out about the "cost" of renting points is that while timeshare owners have a fixed cost for fees, a company managing millions points doesn't have any such costs.

They only have to return enough money to the owners to keep them happy -- and make enough money to keep themselves in business.

The number one issue for people renting vacations is trust -- burn someone and you will be out of business fast. This means the larger the firm, the more they have to lose is something goes wrong.


----------



## suemom2kay

Upatnoon said:


> One thing I would like to point out about the "cost" of renting points is that while timeshare owners have a fixed cost for fees, a company managing millions points doesn't have any such costs.
> 
> They only have to return enough money to the owners to keep them happy -- and make enough money to keep themselves in business.
> 
> The number one issue for people renting vacations is trust -- burn someone and you will be out of business fast. This means the larger the firm, the more they have to lose is something goes wrong.



Upatnoon just want to let you know I accidentally quoted your post but my intent was to quote the OP re: this question. Wasn't questioning your reply just stating Ken had valid points in his email.


----------



## aubriee

eangel12 said:


> Quick question...has anyone rented through Aaron Washburn and actually completed a stay? I got a price quote and it is a GREAT price quote. Just want to see reviews before booking. Thanks in advance!~!



Yes, we rented from Aaron Washburn for our recent Dec 6th-16th trip (actually arrived Dec 8th though due to bad ice/snow storm stranding us in the Dallas airport).  I called Bonnet Creek about a week out and verified everything was OK with the ressie.  Since we were stranded in Dallas for two days I was really worried we'd lose the reservation, so called Bonnet Creek both days to tell them we were trying our best to get there.  No problems!  Everything was fine when we got there.  We wanted to use Aaron again for our March trip, but he was unable to get all our dates.  For our Dec trip he was significantly cheaper than anyone else we got quotes from (a couple renters on myresortnetwork.com, vacation strategies, vacation upgrades, Farrells, ebay, and Shelby resorts).  We'd highly recommend him.

However, we rented from Vacation Strategies this past May and then from Shelby Resorts in Sept.  Had a good experience with both of them also.


----------



## lcpalmer03

I am considering book through GoodBuy vacations.  The other resort I'm considering if Sheraton Vistana Resort.  The only thing that is keeping me from booking WBC is the price is about $100 more for the week and I don't really like heights...Is it possible to request a lower level villa?


----------



## sjtucker

We are heading down early February. Are the pools warm enough to swim in at this time of year? And if we wanted to be close to a pool that our 6 y/o would enjoy, is there a tower we should request?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## neeka27

I want to know this too!


----------



## Rosebud123

Might be beating a dead horse here, but I always rent from Ken & Denise even though VS and others might be lower. I trust Vacation Upgrades 100%, and they've been doing this for many, many years. That peace of mind is worth the $100 - $150 I'd save over a 9 night vacation going with someone else. I'm also not the type to rent last minute on Ebay. I'd never be able to fully relax and start planning knowing my hotel wasn't taken care of. 

This is just me, though. Plenty of others loves VS.


----------



## disneyfireman

sjtucker said:


> We are heading down early February. Are the pools warm enough to swim in at this time of year? And if we wanted to be close to a pool that our 6 y/o would enjoy, is there a tower we should request?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



We were there Dec 8-13. They claim they are heated pools, but my son 4 yo and I went down at night and the water was COLD. Now it didnt stop my son and his purple lips but i was miserable. But during the day was probably nice. I guess it depends on the weather in feb. 

As for pools, we were in bldg 3. We had a quiet pool and a kids area with a waterfall out our back door. And Tower 6 pirate pool was a 5 min walk, but we never went over.


----------



## sjtucker

disneyfireman said:


> We were there Dec 8-13. They claim they are heated pools, but my son 4 yo and I went down at night and the water was COLD. Now it didnt stop my son and his purple lips but i was miserable. But during the day was probably nice. I guess it depends on the weather in feb.
> 
> As for pools, we were in bldg 3. We had a quiet pool and a kids area with a waterfall out our back door. And Tower 6 pirate pool was a 5 min walk, but we never went over.



Thanks, disneyfireman!


----------



## velvetsqueeze

We officially have our first reservation at WBC! I am so excited to see this place. We have 2 down days in our schedule that we plan on using to check out all the fun stuff at the resort. We go this March!


----------



## untitan

I have an upcoming reservation with a Wyndham confirmation that is in my name.

My reservation starts on Friday but I won't be there until early Saturday morning. My mom might be able to fly in on Friday evening. Will she be able to check in ok?

I'll call Wyndham myself but maybe someone has experience with this.

Thanks!


----------



## FeelsLikeHome

My father and his friend were planning on driving to Florida to play golf with their other retired buddy, who is wintering in Florida.  His friend decided not to go, so my husband and I offered to ride with him.  

I saw the Bonnet Creek before on the DIS, so that's the resort I immediately thought of- we looked into the vacation upgrades site (thanks for the recommendation!) and found out it was booked solid for our dates (Feb 2 through Feb 7 or 8.)  No surprise here, I know we're late to the game.

My question is- does Bonnet Creek typically have availibility at the last minute or does it stay booked solid?  (I don't want to bug the site to keep checking on dates, if not.) 

I'm ready to explore a Plan B, C, D... if Bonnet Creek doesn't work out.  My only hesitation is that Bonnet Creek looks so awesome!!

Thanks in advance.

ETA:  We were/are interested in a 2 br deluxe.


----------



## Upatnoon

FeelsLikeHome said:


> My father and his friend were planning on driving to Florida to play golf with their other retired buddy, who is wintering in Florida.  His friend decided not to go, so my husband and I offered to ride with him.
> 
> I saw the Bonnet Creek before on the DIS, so that's the resort I immediately thought of- we looked into the vacation upgrades site (thanks for the recommendation!) and found out it was booked solid for our dates (Feb 2 through Feb 7 or 8.)  No surprise here, I know we're late to the game.
> 
> My question is- does Bonnet Creek typically have availibility at the last minute or does it stay booked solid?  (I don't want to bug the site to keep checking on dates, if not.)
> 
> I'm ready to explore a Plan B, C, D... if Bonnet Creek doesn't work out.  My only hesitation is that Bonnet Creek looks so awesome!!
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ETA:  We were/are interested in a 2 br deluxe.


You need to find someone who has a reservation with your dates. Offering reservations is a huge part of the timeshare rental game, likely much bigger than people making a reservation for specific dates.

 If you look on ebay, there are more than 50 Feb. reservations available, including at least one with dates that match yours.

You can also look on redweek, where people post weeks they have for rent.

Good luck!


----------



## FeelsLikeHome

Thank you, Upatnoon!  Those are two options I hadn't tried yet.


----------



## erddig

What is the current disney transportation from Bonnet Creek look like? Do you still have to pay, if so, how much? How frequently do the busses run? Do they just go to the parks? Do they only serve Bonnet creek or do they loop to other hotels/resorts?  

We are debating renting a car for our stay so any information advice will be appreciated.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## dancin Disney style

erddig said:


> What is the current disney transportation from Bonnet Creek look like? Do you still have to pay, if so, how much? How frequently do the busses run? Do they just go to the parks? Do they only serve Bonnet creek or do they loop to other hotels/resorts?
> 
> We are debating renting a car for our stay so any information advice will be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



The bus is only for WBC but you pay per person one way.  Depending on the size of your family and if you would want to go back to your suite during the day it most likely will be better to rent a car.  A car will also give you the freedom to go to the grocery store or any other off site places you might want to go.

We love staying a WBC but would never do it without a car.


----------



## staggle

dancin Disney style said:


> The bus is only for WBC but you pay per person one way.  Depending on the size of your family and if you would want to go back to your suite during the day it most likely will be better to rent a car.  A car will also give you the freedom to go to the grocery store or any other off site places you might want to go.  We love staying a WBC but would never do it without a car.



When I spoke to WBC they told me the busses were $6 per day per person ages 3 and younger are free. They confirmed you could come and go from the park and it would still only be the $6 fee it's a per day fee.


----------



## dissy_dee

erddig said:


> What is the current disney transportation from Bonnet Creek look like? Do you still have to pay, if so, how much? How frequently do the busses run? Do they just go to the parks? Do they only serve Bonnet creek or do they loop to other hotels/resorts?
> 
> We are debating renting a car for our stay so any information advice will be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I was just there in December and was told that it was $6 a day per person. They do just go to the Disney Parks.  Suppose to run every 30 minutes but not sure about this as I have never actually used them.


----------



## dancin Disney style

staggle said:


> When I spoke to WBC they told me the busses were $6 per day per person ages 3 and younger are free. They confirmed you could come and go from the park and it would still only be the $6 fee it's a per day fee.



That's not the info that I have but it could have changed.


----------



## eliz603

dissy_dee said:


> I was just there in December and was told that it was $6 a day per person. They do just go to the Disney Parks.  Suppose to run every 30 minutes but not sure about this as I have never actually used them.



The $6 PER PERSON is also the info I have.


----------



## bound4wdw

I'm sure this has been asked several times and I can't seem to find the answer on here, so I'll ask again.  
What websites can I use to book through this resort?  I've gone to the vacationupgrades.com and it just seems like a shady website, trying not to judge a book by its cover, but also not wanting to part from my money without a product. Please tell me of any other sites and experiences.
Thanks!


----------



## velvetsqueeze

bound4wdw said:


> I'm sure this has been asked several times and I can't seem to find the answer on here, so I'll ask again.
> What websites can I use to book through this resort?  I've gone to the vacationupgrades.com and it just seems like a shady website, trying not to judge a book by its cover, but also not wanting to part from my money without a product. Please tell me of any other sites and experiences.
> Thanks!



I used vacationupgrades.com and had no problems. They sent me the confirmation numbers right away, and I received emails directly from WBC confirming me as the guest visitor.

I've gotten quotes from washburntimeshare.com, farrellsvacations.com, and vacationstrategy.com and all were very professional and responded to me quickly.

Others here have used Shelby Resorts, but they never even acknowledged my existence when I emailed them about availability. I wouldn't recommend Shelby based on my experience.


----------



## ready123go

bound4wdw said:


> I'm sure this has been asked several times and I can't seem to find the answer on here, so I'll ask again.
> What websites can I use to book through this resort?  I've gone to the vacationupgrades.com and it just seems like a shady website, trying not to judge a book by its cover, but also not wanting to part from my money without a product. Please tell me of any other sites and experiences.
> Thanks!



I. too, have rented from Ken & Denise Vacationupgrades, no problems.  They have an old website and really seem to prefer speaking on the phone and doing business by mail & check (vs. email & paypal).  I've rented from them 3-4 times over the last 3 years.

My only criticism would be the phone/mail/check vs. email/paypal thing.  I know they retired recently, so if that's any indicator of age, they are probably used to renting timeshares the old-fashioned way.

They have accommodated me, working around another owner's rental week, when they couldn't secure the dates I wanted (I had a total of 15 nights at Christmas & I booked late in the season, so there was no way they could get all the dates I wanted).

I will likely rent from them again, as I know they are a secure bet.

I have also rented from DeniseTravels and would rent from her in a heartbeat.  I believe she is (or was) a mod on Timeshare Users Group.


----------



## staggle

bound4wdw said:


> I'm sure this has been asked several times and I can't seem to find the answer on here, so I'll ask again. What websites can I use to book through this resort?  I've gone to the vacationupgrades.com and it just seems like a shady website, trying not to judge a book by its cover, but also not wanting to part from my money without a product. Please tell me of any other sites and experiences. Thanks!



I used redweek.com and went through Kevin Wiseman (timeshare owner)


----------



## disneyfireman

bound4wdw said:


> I'm sure this has been asked several times and I can't seem to find the answer on here, so I'll ask again.
> What websites can I use to book through this resort?  I've gone to the vacationupgrades.com and it just seems like a shady website, trying not to judge a book by its cover, but also not wanting to part from my money without a product. Please tell me of any other sites and experiences.
> Thanks!



I used booking.com, but you only can reserve a 1 or 2 br.


----------



## bound4wdw

Thanks for the replies, that gives me a nice start.  Next question:
Are there any additional fees not covered by the rental?
example:
Parking
Resort
Internet


----------



## carlbarry

bound4wdw said:


> Thanks for the replies, that gives me a nice start.  Next question:
> Are there any additional fees not covered by the rental?
> example:
> Parking
> Resort
> Internet



Parking is free, there are no "resort fees," and WiFi is free.


----------



## supergoofy

bound4wdw said:


> Thanks for the replies, that gives me a nice start.  Next question:
> Are there any additional fees not covered by the rental?
> example:
> Parking
> Resort
> Internet




Bus fees to the parks.


----------



## ready123go

bound4wdw said:


> Thanks for the replies, that gives me a nice start.  Next question:
> Are there any additional fees not covered by the rental?
> example:
> Parking
> Resort
> Internet



Parking - no fees. The front desk will direct you to get a parking pass from another counter in the lobby (there are 3 counters - check-in, parking pass/timeshare and concierge).  The parking pass comes with a pitch to get you to come to a timeshare presentation.  Just stand firm on "Not Interested" (if you're not) and you'll be fine.  If it's busy enough in the lobby you can even skip the "parking pass" counter and they will never notice.  For two weeks this past Christmas, we didn't show our parking to the gate once and they let us pass.  We also never posted it in our car and never had a problem.

Resort - no fee.  I don't know if any of the activities have a fee.  Like the putt-putt golf, shuffleboard, etc.

Internet - no fees.  They will give you the password at the front desk.  You will have to log in to use it each day.  No biggie.


----------



## bound4wdw

Thank you to everyone.  As with all rentals there is probably always a chance of theft/fraud.  How are reservation set up here to prevent the buyer from getting scammed by the owner. Is the name of the reservation locked and can't be changed or can the owner at anytime cancel it and leave me room less?  Few places allow you to use a credit card anymore so that you can contest the cost if something goes wrong. And as a rule I try not to use my paypal cause, that is like giving someone a check with your account on it.


----------



## eliz603

bound4wdw said:


> Thank you to everyone.  As with all rentals there is probably always a chance of theft/fraud.  How are reservation set up here to prevent the buyer from getting scammed by the owner. Is the name of the reservation locked and can't be changed or can the owner at anytime cancel it and leave me room less?  Few places allow you to use a credit card anymore so that you can contest the cost if something goes wrong. And as a rule I try not to use my paypal cause, that is like giving someone a check with your account on it.



I'm paying a bit more and booking through Wyndham directly. We aren't comfortable enough to rent through an owner.  The AAA rates for our dates were marginally more than some private rentals. 

You don't have to use your checking account via Paypal. You can still link it to Visa, etc. Sending via Paypal doesn't give them extra access to any of your accounts other than the amount you authorize. PayPal also has some level of fraud protection.


----------



## ready123go

bound4wdw said:


> Thank you to everyone.  *As with all rentals there is probably always a chance of theft/fraud. * How are reservation set up here to prevent the buyer from getting scammed by the owner. Is the name of the reservation locked and can't be changed or can the owner at anytime cancel it and leave me room less?  Few places allow you to use a credit card anymore so that you can contest the cost if something goes wrong. And as a rule I try not to use my paypal cause, that is like giving someone a check with your account on it.



You are correct - there is always a chance of fraud.  I felt more comfortable using someone with a good reputation (Ken & Denise, VacationUpgrades.com) than just anybody.  I did have to rent from a complete stranger once.  Everything was fine, no problems, but I was always a bit uneasy until we checked in.

Renting from Wyndham directly might have the benefit of being easier to change dates last minute.  Uncertain, but if it's important to you - that could be worth looking into.

eliz603 posted good info re: paypal.


----------



## cocoabean1

This is for people who use their points to reserve.  Is it worth 50,000 points to upgrade to a Presidential 2 bedroom unit?  Have never been in the Presidential only the deluxe.  We are only in the unit for coffee in the morning and nights to sleep and to shower and do laundry.  We spend our days at the parks.  

Basically we leave the unit at 8:00am and return around 9:00pm.

What do the Presidential units have that the deluxe do not?


----------



## staggle

dcibrando said:


> DVC member here and just got back from my first stay offsite and at Bonnet Creek Resort in a 2 Bedroom deluxe.   I LOVED the resort and the extra room, especially for the price.  Not sure I am sold yet on the whole driving to all the parks thing but I managed.  You do not need a parking pass, however they will also give you some good resort information (menus, directions to area locations, etc.) at that desk as well  I thought it was odd they have a gate to enter the resort... but not once did I ever have to insert my room key or have them check a parking pass... as soon as I got to the gate...they basically saw a car and opened it up.  haha



Hi..I am staying at Bonnett Creek in March and renting from Kevin Wiseman. Just wondering if you were able to check in early or if check in was difficult. I have read mixed reviews on it.. Any info would be helpful...thanks!


----------



## Janet Hill

cocoabean1 said:


> This is for people who use their points to reserve.  Is it worth 50,000 points to upgrade to a Presidential 2 bedroom unit?  Have never been in the Presidential only the deluxe.  We are only in the unit for coffee in the morning and nights to sleep and to shower and do laundry.  We spend our days at the.
> 
> Basically we leave the unit at 8:00am and return around 9:00pm.
> 
> What do the Presidential units have that the deluxe do not?



upgraded appliances is about it.

I'll take a free upgrade, but I've never used points to get a presidential.


----------



## aubriee

staggle said:


> Hi..I am staying at Bonnett Creek in March and renting from Kevin Wiseman. Just wondering if you were able to check in early or if check in was difficult. I have read mixed reviews on it.. Any info would be helpful...thanks!



not the person you asked, but we've stayed at Bonnet Creek three times in the last year and never had a problem checking in early.  This past May we got there right after lunch and they had our condo ready.  In Sept I got there about 10:30am and again the condo was ready.  When we went down there last month (Dec 6th-16th), we got stuck in the Dallas airport for two days (due to a bad ice/snow storm).  I was really worried that we'd lose our Bonnet Creek reservation.  I called them both days to let them know we were trying our best to get there.  They assured us it wasn't a problem.  We were suppposed to land in Orlando at 9:30am Friday morning, instead we landed in Tampa around midnight Sunday morning, had to rent a car, and finally got to Bonnet Creek about 2:00am Sunday morning.  Obviously at that time of the night, no one was in line to check in.  They checked us in quickly and said that since no one was at the parking pass counter, to just stop in the next day to get our parking pass.  We never did and never did hear from them, nor did we ever have a problem not having a parking pass.  For the May and Sept trips I did go to the parking pass desk, but just checked the lowest income and told them my husband was not with me.  They just handed me the parking pass and never even mentioned the time share presentation.  So with three trips in a eight month span, we had no problems.


----------



## cruisinpan567

Upatnoon said:
			
		

> To me the only question is if the renter -- Ken, Vacations Strategy, whomever -- is delivering on their promises.
> 
> So far, I have heard no reports of anyone showing up and not having a reservation from any of the renters talked about on here.
> 
> Renters are competing for your business and they may use various arguments to try to win you over. In the end, you have to be comfortable with who you chose to rent from.



We used Ken Price last August. We were nervous also but we did a lot of research. Everything went very smooth he answered all our questions. I would use them again. Good luck


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

This will be our 3rd year to book with Vacation Strategy with ZERO issues. The last 2 years they had the cheapest rates. This year I wasn't happy with my quote so I got many other quotes. Vacation Strategy has a Best Price Guarantee. I got a lower quote, forwarded them the email and they matched the price. I am happy because I get to use the same company I trust and I got my rate lowered. cant wait till May 21st !  We love Bonnet Creek !


----------



## FreeThinker

Can I ask what your rate was for that week in May?  We plan to be there the same week, May18-24.


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

FreeThinker said:


> Can I ask what your rate was for that week in May?  We plan to be there the same week, May18-24.



Our dates are May 21st to May 31st.  We priced 1 bedroom (which is what we have had past 2 yrs) and 2 bedrooms (thought it would be nice to get my dd10 off the fold out couch). We ended up booking 2 bedroom for $1380 total for 10 nights. Farrells has a good reputation but I just felt more comfortable going with Vacation Strategy because we have used them twice before.


----------



## staggle

aubriee said:


> not the person you asked, but we've stayed at Bonnet Creek three times in the last year and never had a problem checking in early.  This past May we got there right after lunch and they had our condo ready.  In Sept I got there about 10:30am and again the condo was ready.  When we went down there last month (Dec 6th-16th), we got stuck in the Dallas airport for two days (due to a bad ice/snow storm).  I was really worried that we'd lose our Bonnet Creek reservation.  I called them both days to let them know we were trying our best to get there.  They assured us it wasn't a problem.  We were suppposed to land in Orlando at 9:30am Friday morning, instead we landed in Tampa around midnight Sunday morning, had to rent a car, and finally got to Bonnet Creek about 2:00am Sunday morning.  Obviously at that time of the night, no one was in line to check in.  They checked us in quickly and said that since no one was at the parking pass counter, to just stop in the next day to get our parking pass.  We never did and never did hear from them, nor did we ever have a problem not having a parking pass.  For the May and Sept trips I did go to the parking pass desk, but just checked the lowest income and told them my husband was not with me.  They just handed me the parking pass and never even mentioned the time share presentation.  So with three trips in a eight month span, we had no problems.



Thanks for the response. Glad to hear they accommodate early check in!


----------



## WendyZQ

I'm going to ask the opposite question: anyone have experience checking in late? Going next month and we fly in around 8 p.m. on a Tuesday night. I'm guessing it might be 9 before we get our rental car and make it to the resort.


----------



## Princess Polamalu

We just booked June 6-16th at WBC in a 2BR presidential with Aaron Washburn.  His price was phenomenal for the season. 1500 for the 10 nights.  VS quoted me almost 1700 for 7 nights.  I have never stayed offsite so I am VERY nervous.  The photos look great.  We will have a car and will probably get AP's so parking won't be an issue.  The units look beautiful and for the price can't be beat.  We just cancelled our CSR reservation because it was almost 1900 with the spring discount.  This thread has been really reassuring.


----------



## aubriee

WendyZQ said:


> I'm going to ask the opposite question: anyone have experience checking in late? Going next month and we fly in around 8 p.m. on a Tuesday night. I'm guessing it might be 9 before we get our rental car and make it to the resort.



See my post above.  Due to the ice/snow storm in Dallas Dec 6th we checked in two days late and didn't arrive at Bonnet Creek until 2:00am on an early Sunday morning.  They gave us a one bedroom condo in building 6, on I believe the 8th floor.  Check in was quick and easy.




Princess Polamalu said:


> We just booked June 6-16th at WBC in a 2BR presidential with Aaron Washburn.  His price was phenomenal for the season. 1500 for the 10 nights.  VS quoted me almost 1700 for 7 nights.  I have never stayed offsite so I am VERY nervous.  The photos look great.  We will have a car and will probably get AP's so parking won't be an issue.  The units look beautiful and for the price can't be beat.  We just cancelled our CSR reservation because it was almost 1900 with the spring discount.  This thread has been really reassuring.



Aaron Washburn is great.  We used Vacation Strategies this past May and had a good experience too though.  For our Sept and Dec trips I requested quotes from Vacation Strategies, Vacation Upgrades, Farrells, a couple renters on ebay, and then three renters on myresortsnetwork.com.  Aaron Washburn was one of those.  Shelby Resorts gave me the best price for the Sept trip, but Aaron Washburn easily beat everybody for the Dec trip.  He offered us a one bedroom for just 60.00 per night or a two bedroom for just $70.00 per night for Dec 6th-16th.  He was a little higher than Shelby Resorts for my Sept trip though.  I asked him why Sept was higher than Dec and he told me it just depended on the season and on what inventory each renter had.  We tried to get a quote from him for our late March trip, but apparently our dates are fully booked already.


----------



## eangel12

We just booked August 23rd-30th at WBC in a 3BR presidential with Aaron Washburn. We were very happy with the pricing and he seems to be on top of things. Very impressed so far! Hoping we like WBC. We NEVER stay off site so we are trying it this time given we need the extra space. I am really torn over this...I want to stay on Disney property especially with the FP+ fiasco but it just isn't in the cards. We are staying on site for the 3 days prior to this and that is double what we are paying for the entire week at WBC.


----------



## BadgerGirl84

Can anyone tell me if one bedrooms are typically difficult to book? I recommended WBC to my nanny and she called VS yesterday about booking a week during Veterans Week (so...November). She said they only saw one 1 bedroom unit available. I thought this was hard to believe since Veterans Week is busy but not THAT busy (I was there that week in 2013 myself). Are 1 bedrooms just hard to come by?

I hadn't even begun picking dates for my fall WDW trip, where I plan to book a 3 bedroom...but I'm wondering if I need to get on that soon!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## eliz603

What are the practical differences between a 'regular' unit and a 'presidential' one?  Curiosity got the better of me, and I got a third party quote. It came back for presidential. So was just curious.


----------



## Upatnoon

eliz603 said:


> What are the practical differences between a 'regular' unit and a 'presidential' one?  Curiosity got the better of me, and I got a third party quote. It came back for presidential. So was just curious.


Slightly upgraded decor, stainless appliances and you will be in the newest tower (Tower 6).

Is it worth paying extra for? If you are allergic to white appliances, certainly. For me, it would be nice to stay presidential, but I would pay very, very little extra for it.


----------



## eliz603

Upatnoon said:


> Slightly upgraded decor, stainless appliances and you will be in the newest tower (Tower 6).  Is it worth paying extra for? If you are allergic to white appliances, certainly. For me, it would be nice to stay presidential, but I would pay very, very little extra for it.



Thank you. Very helpful. In our case , the quote for this 3 bedroom was only $50 more than getting a 2 bedroom direct. The quote only included the presidential level. I've got sticker shock in a good way right now!


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

Funny you mentioned cost difference being minimal between 2 and 3 bedroom quotes you received. The cost difference between 1 bedroom deluxe and the 2 bedroom deluxe was $3 for me !  yes $3    It was a no brainer !  sometimes It pays to check.


----------



## disney*mom*82

Hello! We are going to be staying at WBC for a week in March. We never have stayed off property before, but my in laws wanted us to all go with them to WDW and there is 13 of us, so this was where they choose. We were trying to get a 4br presidential, but that didnt work out, so we now have 2-2 bedroom units, which Im happy with! I have a few questions maybe some of you can answer...
1. If you have had to separate like we are in 2 rooms, are you usually close together? Same floor? Same building?

2. What building/floor do you recommend for the best view. Prefer park view, but if not possible, something else nice. 

3. Anything we should know about WBC? Special activities, unexpected fees, anything about the room, pools, etc??

Thanks, kinda nervous about staying at WBC, we like having the DDP and staying on property, but this will be a great family trip and everyone wanted to be there for our sons first trip! He came home from China in September and is in LOVE with everything Disney!


----------



## velvetsqueeze

BadgerGirl84 said:


> Can anyone tell me if one bedrooms are typically difficult to book? I recommended WBC to my nanny and she called VS yesterday about booking a week during Veterans Week (so...November). She said they only saw one 1 bedroom unit available. I thought this was hard to believe since Veterans Week is busy but not THAT busy (I was there that week in 2013 myself). Are 1 bedrooms just hard to come by?
> 
> I hadn't even begun picking dates for my fall WDW trip, where I plan to book a 3 bedroom...but I'm wondering if I need to get on that soon!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I've been told by some timeshare owners that WBC has few 1BR and 4BR units. Most units are 2BR or 3BR (with 2BR having the lion's share of rooms). No clue on the actual total number of 1BRs in all of WBC (can't find it online anywhere either). Many of the 1BR units are presidential units, and not all owners have access to those (it has to do with ranking, points, and other things in the timeshare industry that I just don't understand).

You can also get better rates on a 2BR since there is more competition to rent those.


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

disney*mom*82 said:


> Hello! We are going to be staying at WBC for a week in March. We never have stayed off property before, but my in laws wanted us to all go with them to WDW and there is 13 of us, so this was where they choose. We were trying to get a 4br presidential, but that didnt work out, so we now have 2-2 bedroom units, which Im happy with! I have a few questions maybe some of you can answer...
> 1. If you have had to separate like we are in 2 rooms, are you usually close together? Same floor? Same building?
> 
> 2. What building/floor do you recommend for the best view. Prefer park view, but if not possible, something else nice.
> 
> 3. Anything we should know about WBC? Special activities, unexpected fees, anything about the room, pools, etc??
> 
> Thanks, kinda nervous about staying at WBC, we like having the DDP and staying on property, but this will be a great family trip and everyone wanted to be there for our sons first trip! He came home from China in September and is in LOVE with everything Disney!



I would say, and most people on this thread would also say that WBC is a great value without to many surprises or bad reviews. The only additional fees would be tipping or bus transportation. As pre-check in room requests are about non existent you will be at the mercy of availability at check in. They will accommodate you though the best they can as far as keeping both your rooms close. Saturday morning seems to offer the best availability as many others are checking out that morning. I like towers 4 & 5 upper floors for park views and sometimes a view of DTD. It is also close to indoor parking and other features of the resort. They usually have daily activities for children and karaoke at the pool side bars. You will be impressed with its location to all of Disney as well. They will, upon check in, try to enlist you into their timeshare spiel but most people avoid this. They do serve quick service style food that is priced comparable to Disney.


----------



## BadgerGirl84

velvetsqueeze said:


> I've been told by some timeshare owners that WBC has few 1BR and 4BR units. Most units are 2BR or 3BR (with 2BR having the lion's share of rooms). No clue on the actual total number of 1BRs in all of WBC (can't find it online anywhere either). Many of the 1BR units are presidential units, and not all owners have access to those (it has to do with ranking, points, and other things in the timeshare industry that I just don't understand).
> 
> You can also get better rates on a 2BR since there is more competition to rent those.



Thank you--makes sense. I will recommend to her that she price out some 1 AND 2 bedrooms from other vendors even though it's just her and her husband.


----------



## Princess Polamalu

eangel12 said:


> We just booked August 23rd-30th at WBC in a 3BR presidential with Aaron Washburn. We were very happy with the pricing and he seems to be on top of things. Very impressed so far! Hoping we like WBC. We NEVER stay off site so we are trying it this time given we need the extra space. I am really torn over this...I want to stay on Disney property especially with the FP+ fiasco but it just isn't in the cards. We are staying on site for the 3 days prior to this and that is double what we are paying for the entire week at WBC.



I am in the same boat.  I just can't fathom what they are charging at Disney even with the discount.  We are getting annual passes so that will save on parking.  I am also nervous about the FP plus, but I guess we have to do the best we can.  I will be happy to report my experience as we are going in June.


----------



## eangel12

Princess Polamalu said:


> I am in the same boat.  I just can't fathom what they are charging at Disney even with the discount.  We are getting annual passes so that will save on parking.  I am also nervous about the FP plus, but I guess we have to do the best we can.  I will be happy to report my experience as we are going in June.



Looking forward to reading your review!!


----------



## daisydoo

Can anyone tell me what the shop sells on site? wondering wether to do garden grocer of if the shop will have enough. Mostly breakfast stuff, bread, milk, butter. wine and beer (not for breakfast!) eggs etc.


----------



## SSOASS

We have stayed at WBC 3 times as an owner, I really like it there, the facilities are nice, the rooms are great (the large tub is a nice after a day in the park).  My only real complaint is that I wish the shuttles to the park ran more frequently, we usually end up just driving and paying for parking.


----------



## staggle

daisydoo said:


> Can anyone tell me what the shop sells on site? wondering wether to do garden grocer of if the shop will have enough. Mostly breakfast stuff, bread, milk, butter. wine and beer (not for breakfast!) eggs etc.



I'm curious about that too if you find out!


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

The little shop onsite at Bonnet Creek is nothing grand. Few different kinds of drinks and very over priced snacks. I remember a few other things - beach towels, water bottles, sunscreen etc. It is very very small. Do not depend on it for groceries. It is not that kind of store. Its just a very small shop.  Garden Grocers would be my suggestion. We have a rental car and always make a Walmart run to stock up.


----------



## Princess Polamalu

daisydoo said:


> Can anyone tell me what the shop sells on site? wondering wether to do garden grocer of if the shop will have enough. Mostly breakfast stuff, bread, milk, butter. wine and beer (not for breakfast!) eggs etc.



Walmart, Target, and Publix are in very close proximity if you have a car.  I find GG to be a little expensive.


----------



## haPevraftr

Just posting to see my ticker.  It is cold.  I am tired of snow.  I can't wait for warmer weather at WBC!


----------



## lisski76

Can anyone tell me if there is a blender in the units?  Also does anyone know how much shuttle is to go to universal?


----------



## MaryS222

Does the main(small) building have guest rooms or is it all common area and office space?   If so, what is the building name... Tower 0?


----------



## katallo

lisski76 said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is a blender in the units?  Also does anyone know how much shuttle is to go to universal?



There are very nice Cuisinart blenders and coffee makers in the units.  Last year, I think the shuttle was $14 or $15 to Universal.


----------



## lisski76

katallo said:
			
		

> There are very nice Cuisinart blenders and coffee makers in the units.  Last year, I think the shuttle was $14 or $15 to Universal.



Thank you!!! We were there last year as well but didn't go to universal and I couldn't remember about the blender.  We will be there in May and can't wait!!!


----------



## lisski76

MaryS222 said:
			
		

> Does the main(small) building have guest rooms or is it all common area and office space?   If so, what is the building name... Tower 0?



There are six towers, the main building is tower 1 and I do believe there are rooms in that building.


----------



## PoohHappens

OK Bonnet Creek Gurus, I have a few question. We have rented through ebay.  We have rented twice before but through an individual.  We have a 2 bedroom presidential for 7 nights.

1. Are ALL 2 bedroom presidential units in building 6?

2. For some reason I remember there being a building 6 check in/lobby? Is there, and can we check in there instead of the main building? 

3. The current confirmation we have been emailed looks a little different than I remember.  It shows the reservation, reservation number, the owners name address and info and then has my husband's name listed under traveler guest below that.  Is this correct?  Should we be requesting something else?  Is this just preliminary?  We got this within minutes of purchase by email.  Thanks.

4. If I want a request should I ask the seller directly to make it?  All I want is a higher floor, I would really struggle with ground level.  

Thanks


----------



## haPevraftr

All 1,2, and 3 bdrm presidential are in tower 6 in the upper half of the building (floor 8 or higher I think).  Yes, you can check in at tower 6.  We did this when we stayed there.


----------



## CRI

Has anyone rented from Luke & Michelle at 5starresorts.net lately? I had great luck with them in May 2010, January 2011, and April 2013, and wondered if anyone else has rented through them? They were very accommodating and gave me a great price on all 3 visits.


----------



## pinoke

I'm just checking this resort out as we are planning for the fall.I see lots of people here love it. I checked Trip Advisor yesterday, though, and 2 people in the past month ( different buildings) mentioned bugs  Roaches
  So there are several buildings? Is there a way to get in a certain one? Does the quality/cleanliness vary among units, and if so, is there specific unit reviews someplace? 
   I've never rented an offsite/condo before. trying to learn from you all. Thanks!


----------



## carlbarry

pinoke said:


> I'm just checking this resort out as we are planning for the fall.I see lots of people here love it. I checked Trip Advisor yesterday, though, and 2 people in the past month ( different buildings) mentioned bugs  Roaches
> So there are several buildings? Is there a way to get in a certain one? Does the quality/cleanliness vary among units, and if so, is there specific unit reviews someplace?
> I've never rented an offsite/condo before. trying to learn from you all. Thanks!



There are 7 buildings, 6 of which are very large apartment style buildings.  I believe--and someone will post the correct number--there are about 1,500 units.
Since it is in Florida, there are tropical bugs that get in everywhere.  Yes, there are isolated reports of cockroaches, etc.  But overwhelmingly you will find that people are satisfied with the cleanliness.


----------



## ge0rgette2

Hi.. 

Best way to book is? 

If I need to stay 2 nights pre-cruise and 2 nights post-cruise, best way just do it separately?

Will they let me park my car somewhere - take a shuttle to the parks?

Thanks!


----------



## carlbarry

ge0rgette2 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Best way to book is?
> 
> If I need to stay 2 nights pre-cruise and 2 nights post-cruise, best way just do it separately?
> 
> Will they let me park my car somewhere - take a shuttle to the parks?
> 
> Thanks!



If you're staying at Bonnet Creek, the parking is free.  So yes, you can park and take their shuttle to the parks.


----------



## aubriee

pinoke said:


> I'm just checking this resort out as we are planning for the fall….I see lots of people here love it. I checked Trip Advisor yesterday, though, and 2 people in the past month ( different buildings) mentioned bugs  Roaches
> So there are several buildings? Is there a way to get in a certain one? Does the quality/cleanliness vary among units, and if so, is there specific unit reviews someplace?
> I've never rented an offsite/condo before. trying to learn from you all. Thanks!



We've stayed at Bonnet Creek three times in the last eight months and never saw a bug inside the units (did see some lizards outside on the walkways). We were in Tower 4 in May, Tower 5 in Sept, and Tower 6 in Dec.  We wanted to stay there again for our late March trip, but apparently it's fully booked for our week.


----------



## Silock

pinoke said:


> I'm just checking this resort out as we are planning for the fall.I see lots of people here love it. I checked Trip Advisor yesterday, though, and 2 people in the past month ( different buildings) mentioned bugs  Roaches
> So there are several buildings? Is there a way to get in a certain one? Does the quality/cleanliness vary among units, and if so, is there specific unit reviews someplace?
> I've never rented an offsite/condo before. trying to learn from you all. Thanks!



I've stayed there every year since it opened.  Never seen a roach there or had bedbugs or anything.


----------



## pinoke

That's so good to hear! I know many people say "it's Florida and that's just the way it is" but- no! Bedbugs. Roaches. Deal breakers for us, I would never be able to stay someplace that had either.
We 've gone to WDW resorts over a dozen times and never seen that.


----------



## Chelley00

pinoke said:


> That's so good to hear! I know many people say "it's Florida and that's just the way it is" but- no! Bedbugs. Roaches. Deal breakers for us, I would never be able to stay someplace that had either.
> We 've gone to WDW resorts over a dozen times and never seen that.



We had one in our room at the Poly 

And they aren't roaches.  They are palmetto bugs.  Big difference.


----------



## deekaypee

pinoke said:


> I'm just checking this resort out as we are planning for the fall.I see lots of people here love it. I checked Trip Advisor yesterday, though, and 2 people in the past month ( different buildings) mentioned bugs  Roaches
> So there are several buildings? Is there a way to get in a certain one? Does the quality/cleanliness vary among units, and if so, is there specific unit reviews someplace?
> I've never rented an offsite/condo before. trying to learn from you all. Thanks!



Just got back Sunday from a two-week trip. No roaches. Tower 6. I've stayed there several times in the past couple of years with no problem.


----------



## Janet Hill

pinoke said:


> That's so good to hear! I know many people say "it's Florida and that's just the way it is" but- no! Bedbugs. Roaches. Deal breakers for us, I would never be able to stay someplace that had either.
> We 've gone to WDW resorts over a dozen times and never seen that.



Each trip you take is then just based on luck.

I had a roach in my room at BCV.

Never had bedbugs anywhere I've stayed, but many of the Disney resorts have had them and BC has had them as well.

My daughter has had bedbugs.  They came from a Marriott resort.

It's nice to think that these things don't happen at your resort of choice, but it's just not the case.


----------



## pinoke

I know its always a possibility- it just seems wrong to go where there are reports of it, somehow. 
We had a bedbug scare at home last year. Turns out we didn't have anything at all, but boy-the laundry-the cleaning-the panic.


----------



## Silock

pinoke said:


> That's so good to hear! I know many people say "it's Florida and that's just the way it is" but- no! Bedbugs. Roaches. Deal breakers for us, I would never be able to stay someplace that had either.
> We 've gone to WDW resorts over a dozen times and never seen that.



Totally understandable.  When we stayed at a Wyndham property in New Orleans, there were roaches there, but that's the only Wyndham property I've seen any bugs at all, and I've stayed at quite a few.


----------



## travelinggnomes

I can not believe that I made it to the end of this thread!  WOWSERS!

Here are my questions, that were not really answered previously.

1.  What is the actual likelihood of being placed on an upper floor, in tower 4 or 5?  I believe we will be in a 2bdrm deluxe.  (Unless we get a better price quote for a presidential...then I know we will be on an upper floor of 6)  We are hoping for a higher floor...and b/c of having small kids, were hoping to be close to the lazy river and pirate ship.  Just wondering if there has ever been a poll about getting your request filled.  

2.  Is there a better day to check in, for the purpose of getting the room request you would like?  Or...is it just dumb luck?  

3.  Has anyone ever confirmed what kind of pack-n-play is typically used?  I would want to bring some sheets for it, if possible.

I have REALLY enjoyed reading all of the advice, plans, and questions from the posters of WBC!!!  Looking forward to our stay at the end of April.


----------



## Silock

1. Depends on when you go

2. IIRC, most people arrive on Saturday, so Fri is probably your best bet.


----------



## ineedmyblankie

pinoke said:


> I'm just checking this resort out as we are planning for the fall.I see lots of people here love it. I checked Trip Advisor yesterday, though, and 2 people in the past month ( different buildings) mentioned bugs  Roaches



I had the same question when I started reading this thread. I think I started reading somewhere around page 140. Like someone else mentioned, it sounds like they are Palmetto bugs. They fly, so they can get into your room if you leave a window or balcony door open. Someone said that they are not a sign of uncleanliness; they are just around a lot in Florida. This is what some other people said:

Page 144:


Upatnoon said:


> I have not noticed any big problems and we have stayed there about 20 times. If you read the reports on here, they are pretty much all positive. Usually the negative comments are more in the more emotional "we miss staying on property," "we miss Disney magic" realm.
> 
> We have had people asking the same question as you as those negative reviews on tripadvisor have been around for a while. Some people speculate the negative reviews  are because people think they are getting a full-service hotel and not a timeshare. Some speculate the resort is getting hit with fake reviews from the other timeshares in Orlando.



Page 176:


MinnieLovesMickey12 said:


> If you look on Trip Advisor there are bad reviews of every single resort they have listed.  You start reading the worst reviews, then the terrible reviews, then work yoir way up through the average and good reviews. I think for WBC you will see consistency in that tons of ppl are complaining about the lack of housekeeping and hotel service that you don't get in a timeshare resort.  You will always find ppl mistakenly calling water bugs "roaches". Roaches are tiny and come from filth and food.  Water bugs or Palmetto bugs is what you will find in Florida and they are prevalent in wet areas like Florida. There is almost nothing you can do about them. Other things ppl complain about like things needing repaired. A broken knob or handle. In all of the reviews I have read the only ones that ever give me pause are.ones where ppl claim they had bedbugs and didn't know it until it was too late. I check every bed in every room I stay in.
> We will be at our first WBC stay in 3 days. I am looking forward to it.
> I appreciate everyone who contributes here because I know once we became Wyndham owners I had a ton of questions about WBC.



Hope that helps!


----------



## ineedmyblankie

I have obviously been stalking this thread for a little while now. First off, I greatly appreciate all of the information that everyone has provided!!!   

Now onto questions and an explanation of what we are trying to do...
We are going to be taking the autotrain down to Florida in November. We will stay in the Disney area (on and/or off property) for 7 nights. Then we will autotrain home. I have read some of the articles about the implementation of the new FastPass system and it sounds like a huge PITA. I was chatting online with a cast member the other day and it sounds like if we stay on property for even one night, we will get Magic Bands. With the Magic Bands, we will be able to use My Disney Experience. She said that once we leave the resort, the Magic Bands will NOT be inactive. She said, "They will continue to work! Please bear in mind that you can only book 7 days of Fast Passes at a time." Since we are a family of 5, the cheapest room we can get on property (so we can get Magic Bands) would be at POR. We are thinking of doing one or two nights at POR and then the rest of our time at BC. So...

1 - Has anyone done this yet and, if so, what was your experience? I know there was one person who had a ghost room at a value for the same week as when they were at BC, but we would only be on property for a day or two (not the whole week). [As a sidenote to that person: THANK YOU! You were the one who gave me this idea.]

2 - How much is a 2 bedroom deluxe at BC in November for a week? Does anyone know what the difference might be between getting a room for 5, 6 or 7 nights? We will probably get a 2 bedroom deluxe. If there isn't a big difference, then maybe we will just do the full week and have that one night overlap. We might be having a friend visit anyway, and then she could stay in one of the places. I know I need to contact a bunch of the companies people have mentioned to actually price things out, but I wasn't sure if someone may know this offhand. 

3 - If we stay on property and then move, we will get to BC on a Sunday or Monday. What is room availability like on those days? Will we get the bottom of the barrel in terms of room placement, since most people leave/arrive on Saturdays?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Silock

I'll let you know in two weeks. We are staying at BC from Saturday to Friday, but I have a throwaway tent site for Sunday. We won't even be going to the tent site to check in.


----------



## ineedmyblankie

Silock said:


> I'll let you know in two weeks. We are staying at BC from Saturday to Friday, but I have a throwaway tent site for Sunday. We won't even be going to the tent site to check in.



Hmmm...I hadn't thought about a tent site! If we are paying for something though, I might want to actually stay there for the night. Either way, I will be very interested to hear how it goes!!


----------



## mom2my3kids




----------



## ampc3

Silock said:


> I'll let you know in two weeks. We are staying at BC from Saturday to Friday, but I have a throwaway tent site for Sunday. We won't even be going to the tent site to check in.



yes yes please check back in and let us know how that worked for you... We also are planning on doing a throw away night for end of May, if offsite doesn't get the ability to prebook.

Thanks!


----------



## susie2

we have just booked again for sept, we stayed here in nov last year and loved it so booked again for 10 nights, cant wait


----------



## cruisinpan567

We stayed in a 2 bedroom last August and loved it. We booked again the second week in June of this year. Has anyone been there this time of year? How crowded was the resort and parks? The last week in August was not bad at all for both the resort and parks.


----------



## haPevraftr

cruisinpan567 said:


> We stayed in a 2 bedroom last August and loved it. We booked again the second week in June of this year. Has anyone been there this time of year? How crowded was the resort and parks? The last week in August was not bad at all for both the resort and parks.



It may be hard to predict this year.  Many schools are back in session mid August, so usually June is busier.  This year with all of the snow makeup days, many schools are going well into June.  Right now, we are still in school until June 8 b/c we have had to add so many make up days.


----------



## travelinggnomes

Our schools have moved to an adjusted calendar, which puts the students getting out on June 12th!  They go back in the end of July.  

If more schools start doing this, I think we will end up with a different kind of Disney schedule.


----------



## travelinggnomes

Has anyone thought more on the Pack and Play situation?  Any idea at all what type they are?  Anyone willing to take a photo, if you get one?

Also, is there a decent shot that our request for one will be granted?


----------



## Upatnoon

travelinggnomes said:


> Has anyone thought more on the Pack and Play situation?  Any idea at all what type they are?  Anyone willing to take a photo, if you get one?
> 
> Also, is there a decent shot that our request for one will be granted?


It's just a regular square regular pack'n'play like a Graco that is found in pretty much at every hotel we have ever stayed at. For example, all the Disney resorts.

They will give you some regular flat sheets for the bottom.

There should be no problem at all with you getting one.


----------



## Upatnoon

travelinggnomes said:


> Has anyone thought more on the Pack and Play situation?  Any idea at all what type they are?  Anyone willing to take a photo, if you get one?
> 
> Also, is there a decent shot that our request for one will be granted?


It's just a regular square regular pack'n'play like a Graco that is found in pretty much at every hotel we have ever stayed at. For example, all the Disney resorts.

They will give you some regular flat sheets for the bottom.


----------



## Janet Hill

ineedmyblankie said:


> Hmmm...I hadn't thought about a tent site! If we are paying for something though, I might want to actually stay there for the night. Either way, I will be very interested to hear how it goes!!



We did this with a tent site and added the dining plan for our nights there.  My kids were then young enough to get kid's pricing and they were still into the character meals.

We spent the night at BC, but ended up spending a lot of they day at the Fort.  We kind of used our site as a picnic  from our trunk place and the kids loved the pool and playgrounds.  We also went canoeing.


----------



## mom2my3kids

If you rent point to stay at Bonnet creek orlando by disney do they charge you anything extra and also will they hound you to purchase the timeshare..


----------



## Janet Hill

mom2my3kids said:


> If you rent point to stay at Bonnet creek orlando by disney do they charge you anything extra and also will they hound you to purchase the timeshare..



No extra charges.

They will certainly offer you an incentive to attend a sales presentation, but you are under no obligation to attend.  They only hound as much as you allow it.  Just say no from the beginning and don't answer the phone in the unit.


----------



## wesbw

This is my first time posting to this forum, but I have found the comments extremely valuable!  

I first stayed at Bonnet Creek in October of 2012 and had a wonderful time.  I booked through Endless Vacation Rentals (endlessvacationrentals.com) at a very good rate.

I just booked again for next September by the same method.  I thought I would let those on this thread know since EVR currently has Bonnet Creek availability in August and September.  My experience is that availability on this site comes and goes quickly, so anyone wanting to visit during those times should probably act soon.  

September dates are particularly good at $680 + tax for a one-bedroom, and $780 for a two-bedroom.  You can sometimes get that rate reduced even more by searching the web for a discount code.  

I've booked with EVR quite a few times for other destinations, and have always had a good experience.  You don't have to attend a timeshare presentation.  I never have and never will!  And fortunately they don't bother to ask me to attend since I'm single.


----------



## KRFillion

We just returned from out first visit at WBC.  We were there Jan 13 - 23. 

We loved the place.  It was absolutely fantastic.  We had a 2 bedroom deluxe in Tower 1 facing the lake.  We could see the Epcot Fireworks to the left of us if we really looked hard. 

The space was very large and we took advantage of the kitchen by preparing breakfast every morning.  It was quite cool when we went, but since we are from one of the coldest cities in Canada, we still went swimming in the pools a few day since they are heated.  

We loved the washer / dryer, we were there for 2 weeks (went to the gulf coast for a few days after we left WBC) and it was so nice not to come home with any laundry.  The washer and dryer were loud, but we just ran them while we were at the parks.  The dryer needed to go through 2 cycles to get the clothes dry.

We did not use the shuttle.  We rented a van and drove to the park.  Super close to all parks.  Under 10 minute drive to MK and the rest were under 5.

My one and only complaint was that the walls were not sound proof.  Our master bedroom backed onto the next rooms master bedroom and we could hear EVERYTHING.  One set of people liked to come home at 2:30 am, and they were so loud.  We finally banged on the wall and they got the hint.  The next set of people, the one lady was having an attack of some sort, she was in so much pain.  We felt bad for her as her DH was not doing anything to help.  

Since we are offisite we booked our FP+ as soon as we got to the parks (or shortly after we rode a few things).  We never had a problem getting the FP for later in the afternoon.  But we really didn't even need them, most everything was walk on for us.

Let me know if you have any questions, I'd be glad to answer.


----------



## kylovebug

I am so sorry to ask this, I saw the info earlier in the thread but can't remember where or what it said 
Can someone tell me about shipping a package to WBC before our reservation? What address to send it to, etc? 

Thanks a bunch! I am so ready for this vacation!!!!


----------



## melissac

Really thinking of switching to from POP to WBC.  I can get a 2BR for the same price as a small room at POP.  Couple of questions which I'm sure are on this thread somewhere but can't find.

1. Quoted price from VBRO states no taxes and fees included any one have an approx amt that would be added on.  I did send an email to owner but just anxious to find out what the average add on cost is.

2. If you rent what extra fees are there:  Parking, resort etc..

3. Are we really lossing any benifits by staying off site.  Have Ap so parking is free and usually drive to park anyways even when staying on-site. Never charge to room.

4. FP+ anyone have difficulty or time consuming when doing at the park or nothing left if booking later in day.

Thanks for the help just trying to convince myself is ok staying off-site.


----------



## Bellamouse

melissac said:


> Really thinking of switching to from POP to WBC.  I can get a 2BR for the same price as a small room at POP.  Couple of questions which I'm sure are on this thread somewhere but can't find.
> 
> 1. Quoted price from VBRO states no taxes and fees included any one have an approx amt that would be added on.  I did send an email to owner but just anxious to find out what the average add on cost is.
> 
> 2. If you rent what extra fees are there:  Parking, resort etc..
> 
> 3. Are we really lossing any benifits by staying off site.  Have Ap so parking is free and usually drive to park anyways even when staying on-site. Never charge to room.
> 
> 4. FP+ anyone have difficulty or time consuming when doing at the park or nothing left if booking later in day.
> 
> Thanks for the help just trying to convince myself is ok staying off-site.



There are no extra fees at all, for anything.  You don't even have to leave a credit card at the front desk.  So there is no way for them to even charge you anything.   The only fee I know about is for the shuttles to the parks.  But there is no fee if you don't use them, which you wouldn't be if you drive to the parks.  I don't think you are losing any benefits, but that's a subjective question.  Others feel like they miss out on some "magic", but I personally don't find anything magical about being squished into a small room for a week.    And I find LOTS of magic in saving money    I personally find the facilities far superior to the Disney resorts.  More hot tubs, more pools, huge rooms, full size appliances and king size beds.  Huge bathrooms.  Whirpools in the room.  I cannot imagine what people feel like they're missing out on (some towels folded really cute??) that would offset the major benefits of WBC, but there are some who feel that way.   Oh, there is no daily maid service (a PLUS, in my opinion), but some people do miss the daily maid service.

I can't help you with FP+.  It wasn't available for off siters when we were there in Oct/Nov.

I think once you stay offsite you will never go back...


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

I agree....once you try Bonnet Creek you will not want to ever go back to a Disney Resort. This will be my families 3rd year to stay at Bonnet Creek. Being able to spread out is PRICELESS!  having a full size kitchen allowed us to eat breakfast in the room, store drinks (cokes,water,beer) in the frig. We even brought back take out several nights and sat around the big dinning room table. having a washer and dryer in the room was amazing ! every night we tossed a load in. It was super nice to come back home with very little dirty clothes. Six pools (2 with water slides), 2 lazy rivers, numerous hot tubs are awesome !  We have never been hounded by sales people - we just declined when we picked up or parking pass and that was the end of it. No resort fees or parking fees. I know this is not the perfect Resort for everyone but my family can not recommend it enough !! perfect for us and you can NOT beat the rate. We always book thru Vacation Strategy. This year we are getting a 2 bedroom from May 21st to May 31st (10 nights) for $1300. I also forgot to mention, the resort has all kinds of fun activities - Karaoke at one of the poolside bars, Movies on the lawn etc.


----------



## melissac

Thanks for the responses.  Vacation Strategy did not have anything available for May 1-7 but found someone with good reviews that did have availablity.  We own DVC so are used to the spreading out but have no points left for this last min trip so wanted to try something new.  I just book and so excited I don't have to share a room with snoring BFF and BR also.  Paid $7 more then that same time at POP.


----------



## Silock

Here now.  Rooms and amenities are great, as usual.

New shuttle sucks.  Big time.  The return and departure times are AWFUL.  They force you into staying all day at MK or EPCOT because of bad return times, and they don't even pick up for AK or HS until 9:20 am.  ***.

Wish we had known.  We are taking taxis everywhere because we didn't rent a car.


----------



## Bellamouse

How long are you there for?  Any way you could get back to the airport and get one?  I suggest pricline or hotwire and you can get one CHEAP.  I'm sure for MUCH cheaper than what a taxi is costing you.  Might not be an option but just a thought....  

We always get a car so I've never used the shuttles.  Sorry they aren't working out for you


----------



## haPevraftr

Are there cabanas anywhere else other than tower 4 and tower 6?  I am trying to plan our week and really hoping to have cabana options at the pool by tower 3 or the main building.  When I search the thread I keep coming across posts about tower 4 and 6 only.  Just want to clarify the locations of the cabanas.  Thanks


----------



## pinoke

Can anybody direct me to a map of the property that shows the towers and pool/dining locations? We would want to be near a water slide pool- is there a way to figure out which building that would be? When looking for availability, how do I know where the room is? The place sounds huge~ tia


----------



## pinoke

Also, if I get quotes from different places, how can I be sure I'm not comparing apples to oranges ? Are all 1 br the same- regardless of which tower they are in? The bed situations say "varies" and we want to be sure we have 2 beds and not a sleeper sofa. Do we need to go to a 2 br for that? Thanks again!


----------



## staggle

Silock said:


> Here now.  Rooms and amenities are great, as usual.  New shuttle sucks.  Big time.  The return and departure times are AWFUL.  They force you into staying all day at MK or EPCOT because of bad return times, and they don't even pick up for AK or HS until 9:20 am.  ***.  Wish we had known.  We are taking taxis everywhere because we didn't rent a car.



I am staying in March. Can you post a pic of the  bus schedule?


----------



## ampc3

just wanted to let everyone know that offsite **might** get to pre book sooner than later... on my MDE account we have several ADR's booked for end of May/beg of June there was a locked symbol on the FP+ 

I JUST NOW added our UCT tickets and it still  locked, BUT now says I can begin making fp+ starting March 27th which is 60 days from our first ADR ( the ADR's must trigger something maybe?) won't know if really works or not until end of March, but hopeful this means offsite will get to prebook too! which also means we won't need that throwaway night now  fingers crossed!


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

pinoke said:


> Also, if I get quotes from different places, how can I be sure I'm not comparing apples to oranges ? Are all 1 br the same- regardless of which tower they are in? The bed situations say "varies" and we want to be sure we have 2 beds and not a sleeper sofa. Do we need to go to a 2 br for that? Thanks again!



All one Bedrooms have one bed and then the sleeper sofa in the living room. If you need 2 regular beds you will have to book a 2 bedroom. FYI...the price difference between a one bedroom and a two bedroom was less than $10 total for me. It was a no brainer. The sleeper sofa has been fine the past few years for my daughter BUT it will be nice this vacation for her to have her own bedroom.


----------



## debh2007

Total newbie here, question about WBC.
I am booked in 3BR Presidential (tower 6) next week.
Rented it through ebay seller. 

Do any of these rooms have fireworks view? If not, is there somewhere at the WBC where you can watch them?


----------



## debh2007

oops...Ignore my post. I found out elsewhere that there are no 3br pres w/ a view of fireworks and that pres rooms cannot request view.


----------



## pinoke

SYDCOLEMOM said:


> All one Bedrooms have one bed and then the sleeper sofa in the living room. If you need 2 regular beds you will have to book a 2 bedroom. FYI...the price difference between a one bedroom and a two bedroom was less than $10 total for me. It was a no brainer.
> 
> Thank you. Since we've never stayed here, or done any offsite condo rental, I am nervous and think we'll end up booking directly through Wyndom. I just need to find out which buildings are more central to pools with slides and dining now...


----------



## katallo

debh2007 said:


> Total newbie here, question about WBC.
> I am booked in 3BR Presidential (tower 6) next week.
> Rented it through ebay seller.
> 
> Do any of these rooms have fireworks view? If not, is there somewhere at the WBC where you can watch them?



You will love it!  In Tower 6 you can go to a room on the 17th (I believe) floor and watch the fireworks.


----------



## pinoke

Ugh- well that doesn't look good 
I went on the site directly, after seeing here that many people say the rates are comparable, but the dates I put in ( Oct) were MUCH higher. I hate not knowing what I'm doing


----------



## kat3668

pinoke said:


> Ugh- well that doesn't look good
> I went on the site directly, after seeing here that many people say the rates are comparable, but the dates I put in ( Oct) were MUCH higher. I hate not knowing what I'm doing



try http://vacationstrategy.com/#/

http://www.farrellsvacations.com/


----------



## jaykorf001

pinoke said:


> Ugh- well that doesn't look good  I went on the site directly, after seeing here that many people say the rates are comparable, but the dates I put in ( Oct) were MUCH higher. I hate not knowing what I'm doing



We used Vacation Upgrades to reserve our 1 BR presidential. I also wanted to mention, with respect to one of your other inquiries, that I think there may be a difference with respect to the finishings. The presidentials are supposed to be finished a little nicer than the deluxes and I think they are also larger.


----------



## lenkard

Do you or anyone else have any recommendations for good take out or "quick casual" restaurants within a short drive of WBC?
Thanks


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

lenkard said:


> Do you or anyone else have any recommendations for good take out or "quick casual" restaurants within a short drive of WBC?
> Thanks



Kissimmee (10-12 minutes) I-192 offers everything you could ask for. Also remember Downtown Disney is 5 minutes away and offers 10-15 restaurants, shopping and entertainment. Many have quick service. The best value by far is Earl Of Sandwich. AAA 10% discount also. AOA (5-7 minutes) also has a great quick service menu.


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

melissac said:


> Really thinking of switching to from POP to WBC.  I can get a 2BR for the same price as a small room at POP.  Couple of questions which I'm sure are on this thread somewhere but can't find.
> 
> 1. Quoted price from VBRO states no taxes and fees included any one have an approx amt that would be added on.  I did send an email to owner but just anxious to find out what the average add on cost is.
> 
> 2. If you rent what extra fees are there:  Parking, resort etc..
> 
> 3. Are we really lossing any benifits by staying off site.  Have Ap so parking is free and usually drive to park anyways even when staying on-site. Never charge to room.
> 
> 4. FP+ anyone have difficulty or time consuming when doing at the park or nothing left if booking later in day.
> 
> Thanks for the help just trying to convince myself is ok staying off-site.



My wife and I are fortunate to do both on and off property 3-4 times a year. POP for a week would be tough for us and you will save money at WBC and enjoy the resort. We now stay 1 week or more there annually and love it. Renting a car is a must we feel. We love POP (Just returned but we will usually only do 3-4 days max and or couple free hotel nights my wife earns) We also love the Disney perks and as a annual pass holder it is more reasonable. WBC again is something that we don't want to miss either and remember it is surrounded by Disney so it's kind of still there especially with the fireworks. It is a nice, fun resort.


----------



## Silock

staggle said:


> I am staying in March. Can you post a pic of the  bus schedule?


----------



## erddig

Thanks so much for posting this, we were under a very different impression of the bus schedule- glad we rented a car!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## haPevraftr

WBC spring breakers, I wanted to let you know that you can reserve cabanas in advance.  The rate is much cheaper than I expected!   Yay!   

We are traveling 3/28-4/4 and the cabana rate is $29/day for Fri-Sun and $19/day for Mon-Thurs.  For this rate, we decided to reserve two side by side.  So excited!  We are so happy to have a place to get out of the sun without having to leave the pool and a place for my 8 month old nephew to nap in the stroller!  The fridge is a huge bonus b/c we will not have to load ice into the cooler everyday.  

Thought I would spread the word for anyone who wants to reserve one. When you call WBC, just ask to talk to the Tower 6 Activities desk.  That is who books the cabana rental ressies.  

Spring won't come soon enough!  Our city is only a few inches from breaking its record for all time snowiest winter.  So ready for sun!


----------



## Rosebud123

pinoke said:


> Ugh- well that doesn't look good
> I went on the site directly, after seeing here that many people say the rates are comparable, but the dates I put in ( Oct) were MUCH higher. I hate not knowing what I'm doing



I ALWAYS rent through Ken at Vacation Upgrades. He's not the cheapest, but he's been around forever and I trust him completely. Do not rent through Wyndham!!!

www.vacationupgrades.com


----------



## daisydoo

Having seen the bus shuttle times Im really disappointed. There were a lot more trips last year when we booked, one of our reasons for choosing BC. 
Can anyone tell me is the shuttle so restricted because its February and out of season or is this a permanent schedule now.
If we have to get taxis, where would be the nearest place to get dropped off and picked up parkwise. Im thinking if we get taxis to nearest park and then use Disney transportation from there.
We are not hiring a car.
Tia


----------



## erddig

A question about being "plugged in" at Bonnet Creek.


Is there WiFi and/or Ethernet in the rooms, and if wifi what type (B, G, N, or something else)?

Hubby is going to need to so some work while we are there, so he needs reliable service.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Silock

daisydoo said:


> Having seen the bus shuttle times Im really disappointed. There were a lot more trips last year when we booked, one of our reasons for choosing BC.
> Can anyone tell me is the shuttle so restricted because its February and out of season or is this a permanent schedule now.
> If we have to get taxis, where would be the nearest place to get dropped off and picked up parkwise. Im thinking if we get taxis to nearest park and then use Disney transportation from there.
> We are not hiring a car.
> Tia



We took taxis all week.

It's about $20/each way to MK.

About $9 to Epcot and DHS.

About $24 to DAK.

Downtown Disney is the closest, but it's still like $8.  Might as well get dropped off at a park.

Universal was $35/each way.

$50 to and from airport.

At least it's more convenient than the shuttle, and still probably cheaper than renting a car and paying for parking every day.


----------



## Silock

erddig said:


> A question about being "plugged in" at Bonnet Creek.
> 
> 
> Is there WiFi and/or Ethernet in the rooms, and if wifi what type (B, G, N, or something else)?
> 
> Hubby is going to need to so some work while we are there, so he needs reliable service.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Free wi-fi.  Reliable.  It's fast enough to do just about anything.


----------



## Silock

ampc3 said:


> yes yes please check back in and let us know how that worked for you... We also are planning on doing a throw away night for end of May, if offsite doesn't get the ability to prebook.
> 
> Thanks!



Worked awesome.  Didn't even go to the campsite.  Did the online check in stuff, booked FPs a couple of weeks out, and they worked all week.  Never went to the campsite and never checked out.  They just assumed I went.


----------



## daisydoo

Silock said:


> We took taxis all week.
> 
> It's about $20/each way to MK.
> 
> About $9 to Epcot and DHS.
> 
> About $24 to DAK.
> 
> Downtown Disney is the closest, but it's still like $8.  Might as well get dropped off at a park.
> 
> Universal was $35/each way.
> 
> $50 to and from airport.
> 
> At least it's more convenient than the shuttle, and still probably cheaper than renting a car and paying for parking every day.



Thank you so much, thats really helpful. Can I ask what DAK is though?


----------



## aubriee

daisydoo said:


> Thank you so much, thats really helpful. Can I ask what DAK is though?



Disney's Animal Kingdom


----------



## Silock

daisydoo said:


> Thank you so much, thats really helpful. Can I ask what DAK is though?



Np. Also, only use Mears taxis. The others don't run the meter and charge you a lot because they all have to pay for parking. Mears is he only one contracted to work at Disney. They have a smart phone app that will let you reserve and track a taxi. 

Each price I quoted above is one-way.


----------



## staggle

Thanks for posting. Wow, they really cut back on bus times. When I originally booked they told me it ran every half hour. I hope in March during spring break they add more times.


----------



## ampc3

Silock said:


> Worked awesome.  Didn't even go to the campsite.  Did the online check in stuff, booked FPs a couple of weeks out, and they worked all week.  Never went to the campsite and never checked out.  They just assumed I went.



Thanks so much for sharing! still waiting it out, my MDE after I linked our tickets, now says I can prebook starting end of March. I know people are saying it is a glitch, but I am staying positive   still might end up doing  the throwaway b/c I really want to eat at BOG for lunch, and my kids want the bracelets!

quick question, b/c I have seen others say for parking, they just wave you threw if they see a Magic Band? (not debating right or wrong) just asking  TIA


----------



## staggle

ampc3 said:


> Thanks so much for sharing! still waiting it out, my MDE after I linked our tickets, now says I can prebook starting end of March. I know people are saying it is a glitch, but I am staying positive   still might end up doing  the throwaway b/c I really want to eat at BOG for lunch, and my kids want the bracelets!  quick question, b/c I have seen others say for parking, they just wave you threw if they see a Magic Band? (not debating right or wrong) just asking  TIA[/
> 
> Wondering if I book a campsite for one night if it will open up for fast pass plus for my entire party. I have 7 going with us and have them all on MDE


----------



## ampc3

as long as everyone is linked... then yes it is suppose to work that way.. (at least that is the word right now)


----------



## Silock

staggle said:


> ampc3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing! still waiting it out, my MDE after I linked our tickets, now says I can prebook starting end of March. I know people are saying it is a glitch, but I am staying positive   still might end up doing  the throwaway b/c I really want to eat at BOG for lunch, and my kids want the bracelets!  quick question, b/c I have seen others say for parking, they just wave you threw if they see a Magic Band? (not debating right or wrong) just asking  TIA[/
> 
> Wondering if I book a campsite for one night if it will open up for fast pass plus for my entire party. I have 7 going with us and have them all on MDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will. That is what I did.
Click to expand...


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

daisydoo said:


> Having seen the bus shuttle times Im really disappointed. There were a lot more trips last year when we booked, one of our reasons for choosing BC.
> Can anyone tell me is the shuttle so restricted because its February and out of season or is this a permanent schedule now.
> If we have to get taxis, where would be the nearest place to get dropped off and picked up parkwise. Im thinking if we get taxis to nearest park and then use Disney transportation from there.
> We are not hiring a car.
> Tia



I have to say that the shuttle does not seem to be impressive at all for the cost. I have to add though I have received good car rental rates via Rentalcars.com from MCO. We book out as we figure our dates and switch up to the day we leave when rates improve. There is not an upfront cost or cancelation fee and we have never paid over $30.00 a day for midsize class. We shop and always try to find anyone better and usually get something for $20.00-30.00 a day. As Silock mentioned, even taxi's are less than the shuttle. Even with $15 a day for Disney parking you can come and go to the parks as you please with a rental. DTD is free and all the resorts are free plus everything else is within 10-15 minutes from WBC. You just have to find the deal.


----------



## chekhovgirl

Silock said:


> Worked awesome.  Didn't even go to the campsite.  Did the online check in stuff, booked FPs a couple of weeks out, and they worked all week.  Never went to the campsite and never checked out.  They just assumed I went.



Did you never even check in at Fort Wilderness, only online?


----------



## Silock

chekhovgirl said:


> Did you never even check in at Fort Wilderness, only online?



Only online.  We never even went to Ft. Wilderness.


----------



## ineedmyblankie

Silock said:


> Only online.  We never even went to Ft. Wilderness.



Thanks for the update on the ghost reservation!!!!

So your Ft. Wilderness reservation was for only for one night, right? I was contemplating doing only 1 night, but don't know if it would really work to get FP+ for the whole week. I'm glad it will work.


----------



## Silock

ineedmyblankie said:


> Thanks for the update on the ghost reservation!!!!
> 
> So your Ft. Wilderness reservation was for only for one night, right? I was contemplating doing only 1 night, but don't know if it would really work to get FP+ for the whole week. I'm glad it will work.



Yup. Our "check in" time was Sunday afternoon, but our MBs worked just fine for entry at RD on Sunday.  Did the online check in about 4 days before we left for WDW.  FPs worked all week, and I didn't even have to "check out."


----------



## joanchris

I have seen this thread here for ages, just hadn't ever looked too closely.  However, now we're needing a new place to stay for our next trip, October 2014, and are thinking Bonnet Creek might be a good fit.  
I do have a couple of questions, I did a search of the thread but couldn't find an answer, so forgive me if it's there somewhere!

*Is there a cancellation policy? * We've shied away from non-traditional hotels because we need a decent cancellation policy (though for the price, I imagine trip insurance would still save us money).  Our last trip, Christmas 2012, had to be delayed by a couple of days due to my daughter's illness (the trip before that was spent in the hospital in Orlando).  

*Also, I see that there are rooms with fireworks views..Which fireworks,and can you request these rooms?*  We stayed at the Contemporary once (on my daughter's wish trip) and having firework views was awesome, especially since she usually needs to go to bed early, seeing them from the room would be great.  

Thank you for any help!!


----------



## supergoofy

joanchris said:


> *Is there a cancellation policy?
> 
> Also, I see that there are rooms with fireworks views..Which fireworks,and can you request these rooms? *


*



Newb here and have yet to stay but have read a lot on this and this is what I have heard on the subject.


Cancellation policy is yes and no as it depends on who/how you book. If you book 3rd party they may or may not have a policy. I know in all my quotes I have seen some who have a policy and others do not.

Most people who do Bonnet Creek rent 3rd party ie owners or a company who buys points from owners as its cheaper for them. As such you cannot request a view prior to check in.*


----------



## Bellamouse

Silock said:


> We took taxis all week.
> 
> It's about $20/each way to MK.
> 
> About $9 to Epcot and DHS.
> 
> About $24 to DAK.
> 
> Downtown Disney is the closest, but it's still like $8.  Might as well get dropped off at a park.
> 
> Universal was $35/each way.
> 
> $50 to and from airport.
> 
> At least it's more convenient than the shuttle, and still probably cheaper than renting a car and paying for parking every day.



Definitely not cheaper, IMO.  Last October/Nov we rented a car for one week.  We got a midsize Toyota Corrola for a week (Sat to Sat) from Thrifty (through Hotwire) for $137.48.  All taxes and fees included.  One half a tank of gas cost about $30 (I think).  We drove all over the place - to all the different resorts, to Target, and to the parks.  Parking was $15 per day, but we only did 4 park days.  The other days we went to the Water parks or hung out at WBC and one day we spent resort hopping (free parking).  So that was another $60.  So the total was $227.   For the whole week, including our trips back and forth to the airport, and freedom galore.

And do your estimates above also include a tip?


----------



## dancin Disney style

Bellamouse said:


> Definitely not cheaper, IMO.  Last October/Nov we rented a car for one week.  We got a midsize Toyota Corrola for a week (Sat to Sat) from Thrifty (through Hotwire) for $137.48.  All taxes and fees included.  One half a tank of gas cost about $30 (I think).  We drove all over the place - to all the different resorts, to Target, and to the parks.  Parking was $15 per day, but we only did 4 park days.  The other days we went to the Water parks or hung out at WBC and one day we spent resort hopping (free parking).  So that was another $60.  So the total was $227.   For the whole week, including our trips back and forth to the airport, and freedom galore.
> 
> And do your estimates above also include a tip?



I agree a rental car would be better way to go.  I've never paid more than about $15/day for a mid size.


----------



## Silock

Bellamouse said:


> Definitely not cheaper, IMO.  Last October/Nov we rented a car for one week.  We got a midsize Toyota Corrola for a week (Sat to Sat) from Thrifty (through Hotwire) for $137.48.  All taxes and fees included.  One half a tank of gas cost about $30 (I think).  We drove all over the place - to all the different resorts, to Target, and to the parks.  Parking was $15 per day, but we only did 4 park days.  The other days we went to the Water parks or hung out at WBC and one day we spent resort hopping (free parking).  So that was another $60.  So the total was $227.   For the whole week, including our trips back and forth to the airport, and freedom galore.
> 
> And do your estimates above also include a tip?



Yes, they include a tip.


----------



## joanchris

supergoofy said:


> Newb here and have yet to stay but have read a lot on this and this is what I have heard on the subject.
> 
> 
> Cancellation policy is yes and no as it depends on who/how you book. If you book 3rd party they may or may not have a policy. I know in all my quotes I have seen some who have a policy and others do not.
> 
> Most people who do Bonnet Creek rent 3rd party ie owners or a company who buys points from owners as its cheaper for them. As such you cannot request a view prior to check in.



Thank you!!


----------



## chekhovgirl

I remember seeing good directions and/or maps of how to drive to the parks from WBC.  Does anybody have a link to a post or thread like that?


----------



## eeyoresnr

I'm sure this has been asked and answered before but I can't find it, so here is my question...
are 4 bedroom presidential all in building 6? or are they located throughout the resort? also are these rooms higher than the others? by higher I mean floor wise not price. thanks


----------



## haPevraftr

eeyoresnr said:


> I'm sure this has been asked and answered before but I can't find it, so here is my question...
> are 4 bedroom presidential all in building 6? or are they located throughout the resort? also are these rooms higher than the others? by higher I mean floor wise not price. thanks



Yes, they are spread throughout the resort and yes, they are on higher floors.


----------



## mommyof2girlies

Just booked 10 nights in September with Vacation Strategy. First time at WBC. Have stayed at Pop, CSR and CBR.  Am really enjoying reading all the posts about Bonnet Creek. Just hubby and I on this trip so looking forward to relaxing around the beautiful property along with park time.  Countdown is on!


----------



## haPevraftr

mommyof2girlies said:


> Just booked 10 nights in September with Vacation Strategy. First time at WBC. Have stayed at Pop, CSR and CBR.  Am really enjoying reading all the posts about Bonnet Creek. Just hubby and I on this trip so looking forward to relaxing around the beautiful property along with park time.  Countdown is on!



You will love it!


----------



## supergoofy

I have a quick question....



Will they hold our luggage after check out? We will be heading to the parks on our last day before we fly out. Upside/downside is our flight doesn't leave until 6pm. Rather not leave the luggage in the car while in the parks.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

supergoofy said:


> I have a quick question....
> 
> 
> 
> Will they hold our luggage after check out? We will be heading to the parks on our last day before we fly out. Upside/downside is our flight doesn't leave until 6pm. Rather not leave the luggage in the car while in the parks.


Yes, they will hold your luggage


----------



## jessmsw

Hi all, 

Preparing for an upcoming visit to WDW and WBC-- first time staying here.  

We are an energetic bunch (DS, almost 14, DD, 11.5, DH, 46, and me, 43), and would be able to easily walk to EPCOT, based on the distance.  Is it possible to do so?

Thanks so much!!

Jess


----------



## OldSpiceGuy

jessmsw said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Preparing for an upcoming visit to WDW and WBC-- first time staying here.
> 
> We are an energetic bunch (DS, almost 14, DD, 11.5, DH, 46, and me, 43), and would be able to easily walk to EPCOT, based on the distance.  Is it possible to do so?
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> Jess



I wouldn't recommend it.  I actually don't think its all that close and the roads between Bonnet Creek and EPCOT are very busy.  It didn't seem all that pedestrian friendly outside the resort when I was there.


----------



## melissac

That is the one thing at Disney I have never understood.  "Why is there no side walks?"  Even the road from say OKW to SSR there are no sidewalks.  Just don't understand why.


----------



## jessmsw

OldSpiceGuy said:


> I wouldn't recommend it.  I actually don't think its all that close and the roads between Bonnet Creek and EPCOT are very busy.  It didn't seem all that pedestrian friendly outside the resort when I was there.



Oh, darn!!  Thank you for the info.  

Jess


----------



## Silock

jessmsw said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Preparing for an upcoming visit to WDW and WBC-- first time staying here.
> 
> We are an energetic bunch (DS, almost 14, DD, 11.5, DH, 46, and me, 43), and would be able to easily walk to EPCOT, based on the distance.  Is it possible to do so?
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> Jess



No way. Far too dangerous. You might be able to walk to Downtown Disney.


----------



## eangel12

melissac said:


> That is the one thing at Disney I have never understood.  "Why is there no side walks?"  Even the road from say OKW to SSR there are no sidewalks.  Just don't understand why.



I would assume that foot traffic would and could create some really ugly situations in and around Disney. Can you imagine people walking from hotel to hotel or hotel to park? People would start cutting into the street and into traffic which would be a logistical nightmare.


----------



## brajfamily

Looking into staying at Bonnet Creek and noticed on here that people have used Vacation Upgrades. We checked out the website and have sent in a request but was hoping to hear from people that have used Vacation Upgrades. Is it trustworthy?  Thanks


----------



## dreamgirl

We just booked a seven night stay at WBC through Vacation Strategy's for the first time.  We will be going to Disney in September.  I am so excited to give this resort a chance.  It looks beautiful and I'm hoping that since it is on Disney property that the magic won't be lost once we leave the parks for the day.

For those of you who have used Vacation Strategy's I would like to ask some questions.  First, at what point do they actually book your room and when will we receive information as to what tower and room we will be staying in?  Or is that something you don't find out until you check in. 

Also, I am a little nervous about the sales people.  I have read a lot of reviews about this resort on other websites and that is the one complaint that keeps popping up.  That the sales people can be very pushy and won't take no for an answer.  How do others deal with this situation?  I hate feeling pushed into something.


----------



## dancin Disney style

brajfamily said:


> Looking into staying at Bonnet Creek and noticed on here that people have used Vacation Upgrades. We checked out the website and have sent in a request but was hoping to hear from people that have used Vacation Upgrades. Is it trustworthy?  Thanks



I've booked with Ken and Denise.  They are fantastic!  Don't worry about anything with them.  They will be my first choice for future reservations.  You can probably get a lower price from other sources but I don't mind paying a little more for the piece of mind that comes with their A1 reputation.


----------



## katallo

brajfamily said:


> Looking into staying at Bonnet Creek and noticed on here that people have used Vacation Upgrades. We checked out the website and have sent in a request but was hoping to hear from people that have used Vacation Upgrades. Is it trustworthy?  Thanks



We have used them many times.  Ken and Denise are wonderful.  Very reliable and they will always try to get the best price at the 60 day mark.


----------



## brajfamily

thanks for the feedback on Vacation Upgrades but they have no units available.  We found a week on Redweek.com but again am not sure how safe that is.  I contacted the owner and basically I need to pay then I will get the guest certificate.  Very hesitant to do this.  Looking for any feedback and /or suggestions from anyone that has used Redweek and also wondering if anyone knows of other places where we can book Bonnet Creek from that would not be as expensive as booking it directly.  Thanks again!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

brajfamily said:


> thanks for the feedback on Vacation Upgrades but they have no units available.  We found a week on Redweek.com but again am not sure how safe that is.  I contacted the owner and basically I need to pay then I will get the guest certificate.  Very hesitant to do this.  Looking for any feedback and /or suggestions from anyone that has used Redweek and also wondering if anyone knows of other places where we can book Bonnet Creek from that would not be as expensive as booking it directly.  Thanks again!!



Anyone that you rent from will require you to pay before they give you the reservation info.

Ken at VU will generally offer to continue to search for you....if he didn't offer ask him to get in touch should any thing become available.  He did that for me after I had booked and a friend wanted to change resorts and stay at WBC with us.


----------



## carlbarry

dreamgirl said:


> Also, I am a little nervous about the sales people.  I have read a lot of reviews about this resort on other websites and that is the one complaint that keeps popping up.  That the sales people can be very pushy and won't take no for an answer.  How do others deal with this situation?  I hate feeling pushed into something.



There is nothing to be nervous about.  Just tell them you're not interested.  Other strategies people use:
1. Just don't go to that desk to "pick up the parking pass."
2. Leave your spouse in the car and say they didn't accompany you; they need both of you for the contract.
3. Check off the lowest income level on the questionnaire.


----------



## haPevraftr

I have reserved cabana 9 & 10 and I am wondering if anyone can tell me about the location or might have photos.   We are traveling with my niece who will be just shy of 2 years old at time of travel.  I was told that 9 & 10 would be good b/c they are near the zero entry part of the pool at Tower 6.  DD10 and DS 7 will be swimming in the deeper water and hoping that I will still be able to see them.  Looking for confirmation of the location and any other details that might be helpful from anyone who is familiar with the location of cabana 9 & 10.  Thanks!

The trip is getting close enough to feel like it might actually happen at the end of all of this crazy snow!!!  My city is within a couple inches of beating its all time snow record.  Thankfully, I can go to the WBC photo thread to get a peek at the sunshine


----------



## supergoofy

haPevraftr I have not heard about the cabanas would you mind telling me how one goes about reserving them? And what the cost is?

Sounds like a great idea for a pool day.


----------



## haPevraftr

supergoofy said:


> haPevraftr I have not heard about the cabanas would you mind telling me how one goes about reserving them? And what the cost is?
> 
> Sounds like a great idea for a pool day.



I called WBC and spoke to someone at the Tower 6 activities desk.  I asked if there was availability for the dates that I would be there.  There was and they were able to reserve 2 cabanas for me on a couple different days of the week that we will be there.  We are there 3/28-4/4.  The cost for the Sunday reservation was $29 for the day and the cost for a day on Mon-Thurs. is $19.  I gave the woman on the phone my name and that was all that I needed to do to reserve the cabanas in advance.

I have to say that I was surprised that the cabanas were so cheap.  I read other posts stating they were $50/day.  You will need to check on the rates for the time that you are traveling.

Based on the photos that I saw in the WBC photo thread, the cabanas have 2 loungers, a fridge, a side table and chair, and a tv.

Hope this helps.


----------



## supergoofy

haPevraftr said:


> I called WBC and spoke to someone at the Tower 6 activities desk.  I asked if there was availability for the dates that I would be there.  There was and they were able to reserve 2 cabanas for me on a couple different days of the week that we will be there.  We are there 3/28-4/4.  The cost for the Sunday reservation was $29 for the day and the cost for a day on Mon-Thurs. is $19.  I gave the woman on the phone my name and that was all that I needed to do to reserve the cabanas in advance.
> 
> I have to say that I was surprised that the cabanas were so cheap.  I read other posts stating they were $50/day.  You will need to check on the rates for the time that you are traveling.
> 
> Based on the photos that I saw in the WBC photo thread, the cabanas have 2 loungers, a fridge, a side table and chair, and a tv.
> 
> Hope this helps.





Thank you.


We will be there the last week of August. I don't know what day we will do the pool but for $20 for a week day I would definitely get one.


----------



## dreamgirl

Thanks carlbarry.  That makes me feel a lot better knowing what to expect and how to deal with it going in.  So can't wait for this vacation.


----------



## brajfamily

We booked at Bonnet Creek!  We booked a 3-bedroom deluxe. Can anyone explain the difference between a deluxe and just a. 3-bedroom?  They look the same to me and all look great!  Thanks!


----------



## brajfamily

Any suggestions on what tower(s) to request?  Would like to be able to see epcot fireworks from balcony but also want to be near the bigger pools with slides and lazy river. Any feedback is helpful as we have never stayed here. So excited!


----------



## haPevraftr

brajfamily said:


> We booked at Bonnet Creek!  We booked a 3-bedroom deluxe. Can anyone explain the difference between a deluxe and just a. 3-bedroom?  They look the same to me and all look great!  Thanks!



The regular 3 bedroom is the deluxe.  You are right that they are the same.  The presidential are the upgraded rooms.


----------



## bare necessities

brajfamily said:


> Any suggestions on what tower(s) to request?  Would like to be able to see epcot fireworks from balcony but also want to be near the bigger pools with slides and lazy river. Any feedback is helpful as we have never stayed here. So excited!



We stayed in tower 5 10th floor with a parking lot view and had a perfect view of both wishes and illuminations. Right outside the door of tower 5 is the lazy river pool.


----------



## KristenCarll

Hi everyone. First time posting on this thread. I have been creeping a little bit here and there. We are looking to be staying at Bonnet Creek in a 2 or 3 bedroom next February. I have a couple questions I was wondering if you could all help me answer. 

Do we need to bring extra things like towels for showering there and everything or do they have plenty of those in the bathrooms? 

Do we need to bring a sponge and dish detergent? What about laundry soap and dryer sheets? We will be staying for a week so I am just unsure as to what to expect. 

I saw that the new transportation schedule is not very good for the parks but we will be renting a vehicle anyway. 

Do you have to pay a housekeeping fee no matter what way you book? Just trying to cut all costs possible.

Thanks for your responses!


----------



## dtum

I thought a long time ago (maybe back on part 1) there was free  transportation to the parks, but then I thought later I read there is a charge.  We're looking at Bonnet Creek or Windsor Hills and this may be a big part in our decision.


----------



## KristenCarll

dtum said:


> I thought a long time ago (maybe back on part 1) there was free  transportation to the parks, but then I thought later I read there is a charge.  We're looking at Bonnet Creek or Windsor Hills and this may be a big part in our decision.



I originally thought that too. Then after seeing people post in here I realized that is not the case. :[ I am debating staying on site just so we don't have to worry about the cost of a rental car and parking. It's such a bummer.


----------



## mdemps

This review was also posted on Trip Advisor. I'm reposting here because this thread heavily influenced our choosing Bonnet Creek. Thought I should contribute to the conversation. 

Begin Review:

Caveat - We love Wyndham properties and, we want to love this one too. But, we're torn. 

At check-in we had to play the "parking pass" game where had go from the check-in desk to the sales sharks to get a parking pass. I was ready for this and normally it wouldn't bug me much but, they really set me off. It's such a crappy first impression. It feels sleazy as they size you up and try to get you to a sales pitch. The part that pushed my buttons was that I had tired and hungry kids in the car and after traveling all day I just wanted to get checked in so I could get into the room and grab dinner. I refused to give my demographic information on their questionnaire but, Rosa just proceeded to try and tease it out of me through small talk. After 15 minutes of being polite I had to get rude and tell her I was done and needed to go - give me my parking pass. After that they left us alone and under different circumstances  it wouldn't have been that frustrating. Wyndham should realize that this is a terrible way to make a first impression. 

Our room was good when we checked in. In fine repair and pretty much as advertised. The grounds were nice, landscaping was nice and well maintained. We used the pools and the exercise facilities, all good. Ducks coming in off the lake to the pool area begging for food were cute at first but, quickly got as annoying as seagulls. The resort staff all around were friendly. 

Here's where it gets tricky. On the morning of day three I was standing in the kitchen and had a mouse run from the cabinet under the sink into one of the bedrooms and under one of the beds. I didn't want to freak our kids out so, I discretely called the front desk and reported the problem. I let the guy I talked to know about the issue, that I found it unacceptable and disgusting, and that we were leaving for Disney for the day and they needed to come in and take care of the problem. He said he would get maintenance to come out "as soon as possible." We left for the day and I expected to have some sort of followup from the resort. We left the room about 7:00am.

We returned about 8:00pm. I expected to find a note, or a voicemail telling me that the issue had been taken care of. No such communication. I called the front desk again and there was general confusion. At first they said they had no notes telling them of an issue. Then, when I got really upset that they took NO action on a MOUSE in my room they "found" a note. The supervisor then said that he tried to call me a couple of times throughout the day (both in the unit and on my cell phone.) I find this extremely hard to believe as I used my phone all day and was waiting for an update. No call, no voicemail. It became clear they never sent anyone out to check on our issue - total dropped ball. The supervisor then said that our building was having "issues with the pipes" but, he couldn't tell me if that's why we had a mouse in our room or why they didn't come out earlier. I was so angry I could barely speak.

Here's how they resolved our issue - you can decide for yourself if this was enough. I'll be honest, I'm not sure. They offered to move us to a different room in a different tower and we agreed. So, at about 9pm with my kids in pajamas wanting to go to bed we packed up our entire unit - clothes, groceries, etc. and two bellhops came and moved our stuff from tower 2 to tower 3. They also provided $50 in resort credits for us to use. The room we moved into smelled really musty but we only had two nights to go so, we just sucked it up. And while the $50 bucks was a nice gesture it didn't even cover the cost of dinner. We ate at the pool bar (3 burgers, 1 pulled pork sliders, 1 chicken tenders, 2 sprites, 3 draft beers) The total was $85ish plus tip. So, the resort credit amounted to like a 50% discount on dinner. I'm still put off by their totally inept response to what I consider a pretty major issue. I understand that it could happen anywhere but, I really expected a response with some urgency. You might even think that someone would follow up the next day to make sure I was happy with the new room - nope, never heard from anyone. 

And this highlights a bit of a problem with the Wyndham model. Because I rented my unit from an "owner" and not the resort directly I have very little recourse when there's an issue. Wyndham's got their money so, they have very little incentive to make sure I'm happy. I guess it's Buyer (renter) Beware.

Bottom line 
Positives - Great location, good amenities, the burgers were excellent
Negative - A MOUSE, an underwhelming response to said mouse, and a musty replacement room
Time will tell if we ever try this property again. Time heals so, I suspect we will try it one more time because we really want to like it. It's got a lot going for it and we like other Wyndham properties. So, we'll see.


----------



## dtum

KristenCarll said:


> I originally thought that too. Then after seeing people post in here I realized that is not the case. :[ I am debating staying on site just so we don't have to worry about the cost of a rental car and parking. It's such a bummer.



Does anyone have the rates?


----------



## staggle

brajfamily said:


> thanks for the feedback on Vacation Upgrades but they have no units available.  We found a week on Redweek.com but again am not sure how safe that is.  I contacted the owner and basically I need to pay then I will get the guest certificate.  Very hesitant to do this.  Looking for any feedback and /or suggestions from anyone that has used Redweek and also wondering if anyone knows of other places where we can book Bonnet Creek from that would not be as expensive as booking it directly.  Thanks again!!



Be careful on redweek.com. There are some scam artists on there. I used Kevin Wiseman on there and he is legit. He has you put down $100 -$200 to secure your reservation and then sends you your certificates with the reservation in your name prior to you having to pay full balance. You can then call the resort and confirm your reservation before paying in full.


----------



## haPevraftr

KristenCarll said:


> Hi everyone. First time posting on this thread. I have been creeping a little bit here and there. We are looking to be staying at Bonnet Creek in a 2 or 3 bedroom next February. I have a couple questions I was wondering if you could all help me answer.
> 
> Do we need to bring extra things like towels for showering there and everything or do they have plenty of those in the bathrooms?
> 
> Do we need to bring a sponge and dish detergent? What about laundry soap and dryer sheets? We will be staying for a week so I am just unsure as to what to expect.
> 
> I saw that the new transportation schedule is not very good for the parks but we will be renting a vehicle anyway.
> 
> Do you have to pay a housekeeping fee no matter what way you book? Just trying to cut all costs possible.
> 
> Thanks for your responses!



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2701195&page=11
Try this link to the WBC photo thread.  Posts #160-161had photos of the contents of the kitchen and bath.  Hopefully this will help you!


----------



## momtosam

Silock, I sent you a PM


----------



## KristenCarll

haPevraftr said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2701195&page=11 Try this link to the WBC photo thread.  Posts #160-161had photos of the contents of the kitchen and bath.  Hopefully this will help you!



It looks like they have the kitchen stuff. Awesome thank you! :]


----------



## WendyZQ

mdemps said:


> Negative - A MOUSE, an underwhelming response to said mouse, and a musty replacement room Time will tell if we ever try this property again. Time heals so, I suspect we will try it one more time because we really want to like it. It's got a lot going for it and we like other Wyndham properties. So, we'll see.



Thanks for posting. Have to be honest and say I am now TOTALLY FREAKING OUT!

We check in on Tuesday, so no time to book elsewhere. What tower was the issue? 3? And what one smelled? 

This will be our first WBC stay and first trip to WDW. Can someone talk me off the ledge?


----------



## carlbarry

WendyZQ said:


> Thanks for posting. Have to be honest and say I am now TOTALLY FREAKING OUT!
> 
> We check in on Tuesday, so no time to book elsewhere. What tower was the issue? 3? And what one smelled?
> 
> This will be our first WBC stay and first trip to WDW. Can someone talk me off the ledge?



I'll try to "talk you off the ledge":
As for the mouse, I have been reading this thread, and the predecessor threads, since they started.  This is the first time I have read about a problem with a mouse, over I would guess a thousand people reporting on their stays.
There are, rarely, people who claim a room smells or is musty.  But as I said, it is rare.


----------



## CoopTroop6

We're scheduled to arrive at The World in 1 week!!  We're spending the 1st night (Sunday 2/23) at ASMu (wanted those Magic Bands ) and then switching to WBC for 8 more nights. We plan to check out of ASMu early on 2/24, drive to WBC, and _try_ to check in. We're planning on hitting Epcot and doing WS after that. My question is... If our room isn't ready yet, will they be able to store a cooler for us? We plan to hit Walmart when we get there on 2/23 (we live about 2hrs away so we're driving) so we won't waste a park day shopping. We won't have much, just milk and a few things, but I don't want to leave them in the cooler in the car. Will they let us leave the cold stuff in our cooler at the luggage desk or something? Any other ideas on how to work it?


----------



## trishwal

CoopTroop6 said:


> We're scheduled to arrive at The World in 1 week!!  We're spending the 1st night (Sunday 2/23) at ASMu (wanted those Magic Bands ) and then switching to WBC for 8 more nights. We plan to check out of ASMu early on 2/24, drive to WBC, and _try_ to check in. We're planning on hitting Epcot and doing WS after that. My question is... If our room isn't ready yet, will they be able to store a cooler for us? We plan to hit Walmart when we get there on 2/23 (we live about 2hrs away so we're driving) so we won't waste a park day shopping. We won't have much, just milk and a few things, but I don't want to leave them in the cooler in the car. Will they let us leave the cold stuff in our cooler at the luggage desk or something? Any other ideas on how to work it?



They have a large refrigerator inside the valet room; I'm sure that you could put your cooler stuff in their if you ask nicely.


----------



## CoopTroop6

trishwal said:


> They have a large refrigerator inside the valet room; I'm sure that you could put your cooler stuff in their if you ask nicely.



Great!  Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Silock

WendyZQ said:


> Thanks for posting. Have to be honest and say I am now TOTALLY FREAKING OUT!
> 
> We check in on Tuesday, so no time to book elsewhere. What tower was the issue? 3? And what one smelled?
> 
> This will be our first WBC stay and first trip to WDW. Can someone talk me off the ledge?



Don't worry.  It will be fine.  If not, just talk to the manager.  I have his cell phone number if you need it.


----------



## mdemps

WendyZQ said:


> Thanks for posting. Have to be honest and say I am now TOTALLY FREAKING OUT!
> 
> We check in on Tuesday, so no time to book elsewhere. What tower was the issue? 3? And what one smelled?
> 
> This will be our first WBC stay and first trip to WDW. Can someone talk me off the ledge?



I'm sorry, I really didn't intend to freak anyone out but, wanted to provide a blunt review of our experience. Odds are you will have a perfectly fine stay like so many others. To answer your questions about the rooms, the mouse issue was tower 2 room 131. The musty room was tower 3 room 362. We really thought the smell would get better once the air conditioning ran awhile. Rooms can smell funky after being shut up without hvac running. However, this room never got better. We would get used to the smell after half an hour or so but, if we walked out and came back in it hit us. It smelled like wet carpet. 

This property appears to be well maintained - our beef is about their response to our issues not, so much the issues themselves. I genuinely hope you have a great vacation!


----------



## supergoofy

Need some help here trying to understand why folks are staying 1 night onsite for Magic Bands or doing reservations at the camp grounds and never showing up?


What is the big benefit for doing this? I get a "ghost" reservation would make you "onsite" and you'd get all the "perks" but what does 1 night do?


I am think about ghosting but the cost vs benefit argument keeps coming up.


Help explain it to me.


----------



## WendyZQ

Thanks all for the pep talk. I'm off the ledge and much better. Pre-trip anxiety run amuck!

We'll be there in less than 48 hours and I can't wait. Will post a report and some pics later in the week.


----------



## eangel12

I think you could see a mouse or rat at any hotel. I believe I read that people saw rats behind a restaurant in Epcot. Where there is food, there will be rats and mice. 

If you see a mouse or mouse droppings, call the front desk and move to another room. I don't like the idea of a mouse either...but it happens.


----------



## myneverland

We are getting a 3bdrm place in November at bonnet creek.  We have 2 seniors, 2 adults and 2 school age kids (6 & 9) in our party.  Any suggestions on any room requests we should make?


----------



## eeyoresnr

If you book a 4 bedroom presidential,  is it possible to know room number or building in advance?


----------



## eeyoresnr

dancin Disney style said:


> I agree a rental car would be better way to go.  I've never paid more than about $15/day for a mid size.



which car rental did you use?


----------



## dancin Disney style

eeyoresnr said:


> which car rental did you use?



Usually, Alamo. You have to put in the work to
Find the codes and also check the rates daily.  

So far, the best deal has been a 13 day rental for $138 all in.


----------



## lzmom_of_twins

PLEASE HELP!!!! I got a quote from Vacation Strategies for our trip in May. I emailed them last night saying that I can now pay the deposit, and they emailed me back saying those dates are not available!   We have booked thru them the past 2 trips. Can someone please recommend another person to rent from?? We are going May 10-17. I already bought airfare. If you cant comment here, please PM. TIA


----------



## melissac

eeyoresnr said:


> which car rental did you use?



I use carrentalsavers.com to look at the rates for all the companies and then book thru them or go to the actually car rental site and book.  Just rented an mid-size for May 1-7 for $105 total.


----------



## Upatnoon

lzmom_of_twins said:


> PLEASE HELP!!!! I got a quote from Vacation Strategies for our trip in May. I emailed them last night saying that I can now pay the deposit, and they emailed me back saying those dates are not available!   We have booked thru them the past 2 trips. Can someone please recommend another person to rent from?? We are going May 10-17. I already bought airfare. If you cant comment here, please PM. TIA


There's a listing with those dates on Ebay right now, but it is expensive. Since you are locked in to your dates, I suggest finding some kind of backup reservation that you can cancel, then keep shopping on ebay, redweek, tugbbs for something to come up.


----------



## melissac

lzmom_of_twins said:


> PLEASE HELP!!!! I got a quote from Vacation Strategies for our trip in May. I emailed them last night saying that I can now pay the deposit, and they emailed me back saying those dates are not available!   We have booked thru them the past 2 trips. Can someone please recommend another person to rent from?? We are going May 10-17. I already bought airfare. If you cant comment here, please PM. TIA



Try VRBO.com  Have used many times with no problems


----------



## luvdisney14

Just booked bonnet creek for September, can't wait.    Do all pool areas have music during the day?  We like to be near a lively pool area.


----------



## ampc3

lzmom_of_twins said:


> PLEASE HELP!!!! I got a quote from Vacation Strategies for our trip in May. I emailed them last night saying that I can now pay the deposit, and they emailed me back saying those dates are not available!   We have booked thru them the past 2 trips. Can someone please recommend another person to rent from?? We are going May 10-17. I already bought airfare. If you cant comment here, please PM. TIA



we booked through Michael Sullivan

CEO Mike Sullivan, Ph 630-687-5012
Email: msullivan@winpointvip.com 

He had the best rates for our dates.. good luck!


----------



## carlbarry

luvdisney14 said:


> Just booked bonnet creek for September, can't wait.    Do all pool areas have music during the day?  We like to be near a lively pool area.



Maybe someone will answer who has stayed more recently, but in my experience, no.  I believe they have some entertainment for the children at the pool near the main building.  But when I stayed at the other pools, there was certainly no one there providing entertainment, although there might have been some piped in music.


----------



## Silock

luvdisney14 said:


> Just booked bonnet creek for September, can't wait.    Do all pool areas have music during the day?  We like to be near a lively pool area.



They play music all day long all over the condo.


----------



## OldSpiceGuy

eeyoresnr said:


> If you book a 4 bedroom presidential,  is it possible to know room number or building in advance?



I can't speak for anybody else but I think the older advice on WBC is no longer accurate.  I stayed in a four bedroom presidential last year.  I called a week ahead to request a fireworks view.  I was told they don't honor such requests.  When I arrived to request early check-in they said no rooms were available yet.  They also couldn't tell me which tower to request.  I did end up with the fireworks view but I'm thinking it was coincidence.

I am going again this year and check in this upcoming Saturday for another four bedroom presidential.  I called and again was told they don't honor requests and they don't know which tower.  I was hoping to get Tower 6 this time.  WBC is an awesome place to stay because the accommodations are awesome for what you pay.  However, they are nowhere near as flexible as this board indicates.  Perhaps it was different in the past, or it depends on who picks up the phone.


----------



## erddig

Here now loving it--

Not taking buses the times are terrible!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## katallo

eeyoresnr said:


> If you book a 4 bedroom presidential,  is it possible to know room number or building in advance?



I believe you can only get an assigned room with Presidential Reserve reservations.


----------



## Janet Hill

katallo said:


> I believe you can only get an assigned room with Presidential Reserve reservations.



Presidential reserve reservations do have assigned rooms; however, not all presidential unit reservations are presidential reserve (though the rooms are identical).

In the past the resort was much more flexible in honoring requests, but many VIP owners were complaining because this was supposed to be a benefit reserved for the members and not guests.  Now they don't take requests.  Doesn't mean that they are jerks about it.  If you had multiple rooms reserved and wanted them to be near one another, they will do their best to accommodate.

I own at both Wyndham and DVC and I can assure you that I get better results with my requests to Wyndham than DVC.


----------



## TraciH

I'm wondering if anyone is able to compare either of the lazy rivers at WBC to the one at Hilton Bonnet Creek. I love Hilton's because it is long(in a circle, but takes awhile to go completely around) and wide, so even when crowded it's still relaxing. 

We are going end of March and I'm also wondering if the outdoor movies by one of the pools are every night. 

Thanks for all help


----------



## dancin Disney style

TraciH said:


> I'm wondering if anyone is able to compare either of the lazy rivers at WBC to the one at Hilton Bonnet Creek. I love Hilton's because it is long(in a circle, but takes awhile to go completely around) and wide, so even when crowded it's still relaxing.
> 
> We are going end of March and I'm also wondering if the outdoor movies by one of the pools are every night.
> 
> Thanks for all help



I've stayed at both resorts.  The Hilton lazy river is by far the better one.  The two at WBC are kiddie rivers by comparison.   In general, the pool at the Hilton is superior to any of the pools at WBC.  The Hilton has nice music playing that you can actually hear, waiter service, tons of large plush towels and lots of lounge chairs.

Don't get me wrong WBC is nice and we love staying there(and will stay again) but the Hilton BC is a much more luxurious place to stay.


----------



## TraciH

dancin Disney style said:


> I've stayed at both resorts.  The Hilton lazy river is by far the better one.  The two at WBC are kiddie rivers by comparison.   In general, the pool at the Hilton is superior to any of the pools at WBC.  The Hilton has nice music playing that you can actually hear, waiter service, tons of large plush towels and lots of lounge chairs.
> 
> Don't get me wrong WBC is nice and we love staying there(and will stay again) but the Hilton BC is a much more luxurious place to stay.



Thank you for this response.  That is exactly the information I was looking for but not sure how to ask.


----------



## sscheier

What is the fitness facility situation at either of the Bonnet Creeks? Does either one have free weights at all?


----------



## WendyZQ

We're here now and loving WBC!

A few observations from a first timer:

Checked in late Tuesday (10:30 pm). Staff as friendly and accommodating. Tried to request a higher floor but no dice. The desk clerk did give me some options as to towers and floors. We ended up in 276, Tower 4. Second floor, parking lot view. Room is newly renovated (found painters tape on the security lock) and super nice. Furniture while not all that comfy, seems new. All the small appliances are new. Clean, spacious and very nice. 

I was worried what the parking lot view would be like, but it's really not bad at all. We've got a good landscaped section between us and the parking lot. It feels pretty peaceful and quite on the porch. Definitely nothing to complain about. 

We don't have a parking pass yet.  The sales people were gone for the night when we checked in. Phone is blinking but I'm not checking messages. No one has questioned us about the pass. We've mostly been parking in the garage which is no big deal. Two second walk to the car. 

Enjoyed the pool and lazy river outside towers 4/5 tonight. So awesome. Water is warm and everyone we ran into was very nice. 

We did utilize the a/c override. That's been very helpful. 

So far, knock on wood, no issues at all. Beautiful place and proximity to the parks is  amazing!


----------



## disney*mom*82

I have two separate questions:

1. We have a party of 12 and have two separate 2 bedroom units, what is the likelihood the two rooms will be close? Would like to be as close as possible. 

2. Shopping, we plan to do plenty of eating in our room, Ide prefer to go to a wal mart for shopping, is there one close by? 

I know you cannot make room requests until there, but what is a tower/floor to request? We would like to be close to a pool and would like a nice view. 

Thanks!


----------



## carlbarry

disney*mom*82 said:


> I have two separate questions:
> 
> 1. We have a party of 12 and have two separate 2 bedroom units, what is the likelihood the two rooms will be close? Would like to be as close as possible.
> 
> 2. Shopping, we plan to do plenty of eating in our room, Ide prefer to go to a wal mart for shopping, is there one close by?
> 
> I know you cannot make room requests until there, but what is a tower/floor to request? We would like to be close to a pool and would like a nice view.
> 
> Thanks!



I don't know your percentage chance of getting your room request, but I can tell you that Walmart Supercenter
3250 Vineland Rd
Kissimmee, FL 34746
is 4.8 miles from Bonnet Creek.  When you leave the property, just make a right onto Buena Vista Drive, and then (almost immediately) the first right onto Epcot Center Drive, which turns into World Center Drive, and then a right onto Vineland.


----------



## brajfamily

We are staying at WBC in April. If we are staying at wyndham, can we use the pool at Hilton?  Thanks!


----------



## Nelaw2002

Seeing all these pics is getting me so excited to that I am staying here.


----------



## Nelaw2002

Is the kiddie pool and splash area heated,  I see lots of posts saying that it is a little cold?


----------



## lmarieleonard

This is all so great, thanks! I am going in 1.5 weeks (yay!) on a girls'  trip and am wondering which building would be the best for proximity to the lazy rivers and a pool bar. We plan to spend most of our days taking advantage of these 2 amenities


----------



## carlbarry

brajfamily said:


> We are staying at WBC in April. If we are staying at wyndham, can we use the pool at Hilton?  Thanks!



I doubt it.  You would have to exit Wyndham property and enter Hilton property, across the road.  There is no "pool hopping" provision like with DVC.


----------



## Nelaw2002

I am staying in a 3 Bedroom Deluxe,  and was just wondering if anyone has ever stayed in that size condo in Building 3?  I am curious if every building has all different size units,  or if the size unit I am staying in is in only certain buildings?  Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## stace1214

We're just back from a seven night stay at Bonnet Creek. It was our first stay off property and to be honest, I came away with mixed feelings.  We were in tower 2 on the third floor with a lake view. We could see parts of illuminations each night. The room was great! Super clean, updated, much more spacious than resorts on property. With two kids under four, I appreciated the space and being able to put them to bed and still stay awake without being silent.  We loved the pools and found them to be nice and warm, the resort had tons of activities, but we spent most of our time in the parks so we didn't participate. Parking right at our tower was never a problem. It was a short drive to each park, but there's where I missed being right at Disney. I did feel like a little magic was lost for me having to drive everywhere, I like taking Disney buses and being in the Disney bubble. I missed the Disney theming.  I would not mind staying there again, but if we can afford it, we'll stay on property next time. Again, no real complaints, I just like being at Disney. Oh, and not having the ability to book fast pass + in advance was a pain for us! The lines for fast pass scheduling were long, it was hard to wait with my one year old, at times we waited much longer to get fast passes than we waited in most ride lines!


----------



## luvdisney14

Are all the towers newly renovated?


----------



## disney*mom*82

carlbarry said:


> I don't know your percentage chance of getting your room request, but I can tell you that Walmart Supercenter
> 3250 Vineland Rd
> Kissimmee, FL 34746
> is 4.8 miles from Bonnet Creek.  When you leave the property, just make a right onto Buena Vista Drive, and then (almost immediately) the first right onto Epcot Center Drive, which turns into World Center Drive, and then a right onto Vineland.



Wonderful, thank you for the directions!


----------



## carlbarry

disney*mom*82 said:


> Wonderful, thank you for the directions!



Just to be a little clearer--and if you look at Google Maps satellite view you will see this--that right onto Epcot Center Drive is actually an off-ramp.  So just keep to your right on Buena Vista Drive, and get into the lane for the off-ramp.  I don't think the over head sign says "Epcot Center Drive"; it says "To I4, 536, 417," and a plane symbol and "exit only."  Then there will be a small sign that indicates I4 and 536 to the right.


----------



## ineedmyblankie

I am trying to get quotes for our stay in November. The first post has turned into gobbly-gook, but I think the only place there to get quotes from was Vacation Upgrades. I had bookmarked a few other posts on here, but don't know if I got all of the good/reliable ones. I have requested quotes from:
Vacation Upgrades
Vacation Strategy
Farrell's Vacations
Aaron Washburn / Washburn Timeshare Rentals

Are there any others that have good rates that are trustworthy? TIA!


----------



## bubbie11

I hope this is ok to post here. Has anyone been in contact with Aaron Washburn lately? We stayed at BC in December and used him and I'm trying to get a quote for this year but he hasn't responded to any of my messages  Getting a bit of a complex over here


----------



## ampc3

I tried contacting him several times through redweek and his website early this year and before the holidays. Never got anything back either, decided to go through someone else. 

I know people on here have been successful with him in the past.


----------



## bubbie11

ampc3 said:


> I tried contacting him several times through redweek and his website early this year and before the holidays. Never got anything back either, decided to go through someone else.
> 
> I know people on here have been successful with him in the past.



Thank you for your response! We did have success with him last year, but aren't finding the same to be true this time around!


----------



## skw444

bubbie11 said:


> I hope this is ok to post here. Has anyone been in contact with Aaron Washburn lately? We stayed at BC in December and used him and I'm trying to get a quote for this year but he hasn't responded to any of my messages  Getting a bit of a complex over here



I tried contacting him at the beginning of the year and got no response from him.


----------



## bubbie11

skw444 said:


> I tried contacting him at the beginning of the year and got no response from him.



Wonder what's going on?! Glad it's not just me but it sure is odd!


----------



## eangel12

I haven't heard from him either--I'm booked with him the last week of August. Getting very very worried!!! He has my deposit. If I don't hear from him soon I'm going to contact Paypal and put in a claim to get a refund! While I don't expect someone holding my hand, I want a response when I send an email!!


----------



## carrie_106

We are staying for the first time in April, can someone tell me how to over-ride the air condtioning?  TIA


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

To override the AC you need to press and hold the F/C button (left side of thermostat)  6P will appear on the digital display - that means you have the unit in override.


----------



## jaykorf001

SYDCOLEMOM said:


> To override the AC you need to press and hold the F/C button (left side of thermostat)  6P will appear on the digital display - that means you have the unit in override.



Wow!! The things I've learned on this board.  I'll definitely use this as well. Thanks! 

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## bubbie11

Can someone tell me how much the shuttle is to the parks? We drove our van last time so I didn't check it out. TIA!


----------



## Silock

sscheier said:


> What is the fitness facility situation at either of the Bonnet Creeks? Does either one have free weights at all?



They have dumbbells, but they only go up to 35 lbs.

There's an all-in-one machine (some cables), some treadmills. No barbells.

It's not great, but it's not awful.


----------



## Silock

bubbie11 said:


> Can someone tell me how much the shuttle is to the parks? We drove our van last time so I didn't check it out. TIA!



$6 per person per day.  You have to buy the ticket for the next day the day before.  So, you can't just go once and pick up tickets for the whole week.

And the schedule is AWFUL.  Sometimes, they don't pick up from a park until after the park is closed.  One day, DHS closed at 7:00 after Fantasmic and the next shuttle pick up was at 8:45.  WHAT???  Ridiculous.

Also, they pick up for DHS and DAK at like 9:30.  Not good if you want to ride anything standby without a wait.

And there's no separate pickup for Epcot and MK.  It all picks up from the TTC, so if you're leaving Epcot, you have to travel to the TTC to catch a shuttle.

The shuttle service BLOWS.


----------



## aubriee

bubbie11 said:


> I hope this is ok to post here. Has anyone been in contact with Aaron Washburn lately? We stayed at BC in December and used him and I'm trying to get a quote for this year but he hasn't responded to any of my messages  Getting a bit of a complex over here





ampc3 said:


> I tried contacting him several times through redweek and his website early this year and before the holidays. Never got anything back either, decided to go through someone else.
> 
> I know people on here have been successful with him in the past.





bubbie11 said:


> Thank you for your response! We did have success with him last year, but aren't finding the same to be true this time around!





skw444 said:


> I tried contacting him at the beginning of the year and got no response from him.





bubbie11 said:


> Wonder what's going on?! Glad it's not just me but it sure is odd!





eangel12 said:


> I haven't heard from him either--I'm booked with him the last week of August. Getting very very worried!!! He has my deposit. If I don't hear from him soon I'm going to contact Paypal and put in a claim to get a refund! While I don't expect someone holding my hand, I want a response when I send an email!!



Odd!  We used him this past Dec 6th-16th and he was great.  In fact, he sent me an email after the trip saying he hoped our trip went well.  After we got back I tried to book our March 21st-31st trip with him, but he couldn't get all of our dates, so we round up booking somewhere else.   Here is his email address from that email:  Aaron Washburn <washburn1114@gmail.com>


----------



## ssd1013

I have been given the opportunity to use my aunts points to book bonnett creek in October. I usually stay at a disney resort. So what are the BIG pros and cons to staying at bc vs disney resort. Of course the $$ I would save is a pro but I don't want to lose that "all connected to disney" feel, if that makes sense!  Also what's the best way to go about getting park tickets since I won't be able to get a package with disney resort. And I guess I will need to buy food out of pocket since there are no dining plans for outside hotels?? 
Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Silock

ssd1013 said:


> I have been given the opportunity to use my aunts points to book bonnett creek in October. I usually stay at a disney resort. So what are the BIG pros and cons to staying at bc vs disney resort. Of course the $$ I would save is a pro but I don't want to lose that "all connected to disney" feel, if that makes sense!  Also what's the best way to go about getting park tickets since I won't be able to get a package with disney resort. And I guess I will need to buy food out of pocket since there are no dining plans for outside hotels??
> Thanks so much in advance.



Pros:

Cost
Space
Excellent pools

Cons:

Slightly more inconvenient to travel to the parks
No "magic"

__

Buy your tickets from Undercover Tourist with the Mousesavers newsletter link.

Yes, buy food out of pocket.  Either have groceries delivered from Garden Grocer or just eat at the parks.

Take taxis to the parks.  It's expensive, but you're also saving a bunch of money by not staying on property.  It's also faster to take a taxi to the parks than waiting on Disney buses from their resorts, anyway.


----------



## carlbarry

ssd1013 said:


> I have been given the opportunity to use my aunts points to book bonnett creek in October. I usually stay at a disney resort. So what are the BIG pros and cons to staying at bc vs disney resort. Of course the $$ I would save is a pro but I don't want to lose that "all connected to disney" feel, if that makes sense!



This is something that has been debated endlessly.
Some people say after staying at Bonnet Creek, they will never stay in a Disney property again.  Others say the opposite.
I have stayed at Bonnet Creek (as a Wyndham owner) and at Disney properties (as a DVC owner--Animal Kingdom Lodge (Jambo House), Old Key West, Beach Club Villas, and Villas at the Grand Floridian).  I've even done split stays, where I stayed at Bonnet Creek and then a Disney property.
My two cents: I am much, much happier at a Disney property.  I can best sum it up this way: I stayed at Bonnet Creek for 3 days, and then moved on to Jambo House for 7 days.  The 3 days at Bonnet Creek felt like a week, and the 7 days at Jambo sped by like 3 days.
I would say take a chance with Bonnet Creek.  It is a very nice resort.  If your accustomed to staying in a Disney Studio, you will really like the 1 bedroom at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## WendyZQ

ssd1013 said:


> I have been given the opportunity to use my aunts points to book bonnett creek in October. I usually stay at a disney resort. So what are the BIG pros and cons to staying at bc vs disney resort. Of course the $$ I would save is a pro but I don't want to lose that "all connected to disney" feel, if that makes sense!  Also what's the best way to go about getting park tickets since I won't be able to get a package with disney resort. And I guess I will need to buy food out of pocket since there are no dining plans for outside hotels??
> Thanks so much in advance.



We just stayed a week at WBC. It was our first trip to Disney. We absolutely loved it. For our next trip, I would consider an onsite stay in a 1 or 2 bd DVC villa, only because I'm curious to be further into the bubble.

Pros
- Cost
- Space
- Proximity to parks (unless you are staying at an Epcot or MK deluxe resort, you're just as close to the parks as the other Disney properties)

Cons
- No magic bands/FP+ in advance

Transportation
- We rented a car and drove. We thought it was so convenient. Come and go as you please - no waiting for buses.


----------



## WendyZQ

Posting some photos from last week. 

2 bd deluxe, tower 4, second floor, parking lot view, newly remodeled!:















Furniture seemed new. Not that comfy but it does look nice!

























If you look for the tarps on the balconies here on the lake side of Tower 4, you can see where they are renovating rooms.


----------



## eangel12

aubriee said:


> Odd!  We used him this past Dec 6th-16th and he was great.  In fact, he sent me an email after the trip saying he hoped our trip went well.  After we got back I tried to book our March 21st-31st trip with him, but he couldn't get all of our dates, so we round up booking somewhere else.   Here is his email address from that email:  Aaron Washburn <washburn1114@gmail.com>



He got back to me this morning. I gave his email to my girlfriend again and told her to try to email again. He said he never got our original emails!!


----------



## ineedmyblankie

I'M SO EXCITED!!!

We just booked a 3 bedroom deluxe villa through Vacation Strategy for 7 nights in early November for $1060!! We will probably have two families in there, so that will be about $75 per family per night. YAY!!! If the other family ends up not coming with us, then we will just downgrade to a 2 bedroom...maybe.


----------



## supergoofy

Can somebody tell me what time the pools close?


----------



## ibob52

supergoofy said:


> can somebody tell me what time the pools close?



*IIRC ... 12am*


----------



## floridacrazy

Hi everyone,

I haven't been on this site for about a year, but now that I planned my vacation for this July for 3 weeks at Bonnet Creek, I'm browsing this site again.

We will be spending one week in a 2-bedroom and two weeks in a 1-bedroom, so I am curious if all the buildings are being renovated.  When we were there last summer for two weeks in a 2-bedroom, we had trouble with the refrigerator and the garbage disposal.  They came up to repair both right away.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## staggle

Just got the March bus schedule emailed to me from Wyndham and I am really disappointed. When I booked at Wyndham I was told the busses ran every half hour. This is a drastic change from what I was told. Departure times 2.5 hours apart. I will definitely be using taxi service.


----------



## floridacrazy

Is the cost $6 per person per day meaning once going and once coming back to BC or can you use the same ticket if you wanted to go back to BC for a break and then go back to a park with a later shuttle?


----------



## staggle

floridacrazy said:


> Is the cost $6 per person per day meaning once going and once coming back to BC or can you use the same ticket if you wanted to go back to BC for a break and then go back to a park with a later shuttle?



It's $6 a flat $6 per day. And you have to call one hour before you want to take the bus and reserve a spot


----------



## luvsvacations

Can anyone tell me if the 2nd bedroom has a ceiling fan - I know when we were there several years ago it did not but they told me on the fan they do - so I  guess if someone who has been there recently can tell me ??   Thanks


----------



## Mskittyandbigboy

Can anyone tell me when is considered low or "off peak" at WBC? We are looking at going for a week in 2015, before Presidents Day. I recently saw posts recommending Vacation Strategy and VRBO but would appreciate any others people have been happy with. We may be booking 4 rooms so don't think Ebay is going to work.  Lastly, is it best to wait til less than 60 days? Just seems so last minute, especially needing 4 rooms. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ohionola

That is a high season. It is low season mid April until late may. It is also low season in November including thanksgiving. There are a few other low seasons but those are all I remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Mskittyandbigboy

Huh, oh well. It's low season for on site stays, figured it would be the same.  Is $160 per night about right? For a 2 bedroom.


----------



## supergoofy

Mskittyandbigboy said:


> Huh, oh well. It's low season for on site stays, figured it would be the same.  Is $160 per night about right? For a 2 bedroom.




We are paying about that for the last week in August.


The 60 day thing also has me worried. I did contact a seller and they have put points aside for us and they do this all the time so I am sure we wont have any issues but its just different not having a "secured" place to stay.


----------



## ohionola

Mskittyandbigboy said:


> Huh, oh well. It's low season for on site stays, figured it would be the same.  Is $160 per night about right? For a 2 bedroom.



I just double checked to make sure I am correct. Here are the value dates within 1 or 2 days

April 11- May 18
September 5- October 5
October 24- December 20.

The rest of the dates are high or prime. Huge difference in points for a 2 bedroom. The points required for a owner for a 2 bedroom on a value date is 112,000 on a premium date they are 224,000. Some owners can get discounts, but the base points are the same. If you are looking for a cheaper route, you might try some of the other Wyndham properties that are on value season then. However, they aren't as nice or as close.


----------



## nilseks

Just posting a little review/feedback...we were there this past week, Feb 22-March 2.  Just got home this afternoon.  

We had booked a 3 br deluxe through Vacation Strategy.  Our second time using them.  We were originally booked 2/23-3/2 and at one point I called to see how much it would be to add the night of 2/22 because it was cheaper to fly in that day.  I told them right on the phone it was too much (it was going to be $500 just to add that one night because it was peak with the half marathon and all).  So I had booked a cheapie room by the airport just for that night.  When I called Bonnet Creek a few weeks ago to confirm, they had me in there starting 2/22.  I told them no, it was supposed to be 2/23...long story short, I called Vacation Strategy, I was very upfront with them about the issue, they said it was an error on their end, and they gladly honored it.  They are fantastic and I would never even look at another rental company--VS will always get my business.  This is my 2nd time using them with no issues.

We got to WBC late on Saturday and they had no 3 br deluxes left so they offered us a 3 br presidential.  Sounds all well and good but we only had 10 hours to enjoy that lovely room before we knew we had to downgrade.  So yeah, we spent our whole time in the Presidential unit sleeping.    Now that I know how beautiful those units are, next time I would probably spring for one.  I had hoped WBC would just leave us there but no such luck--but they did handle the room transfer smoothly and when we got back from the parks on Sunday everything was in our new room in the same tower (6).  

We didn't have much of a view, we were seriously overlooking the dumpsters and parking garage but honestly, it's not that big of a deal.  We are from WI and we were just so happy to have sunshine and see grass  so the rest, as they say, was gravy.  Last year we could see fireworks at HS and Epcot and I thought it would bother me not seeing them, but it didn't.  

Even though we have stayed at WBC in the past, the negative reviews tend to make me a bit nervous.  So the main reason I'm writing this is to assure people it's all good.  Our room was clean and everything was in working order.  When the batteries went out in our TV remote the first night, a very polite maintenance man promptly replaced them.  Our room was clean, everything in the kitchen was completely spotless, and the hallways were clean.  The only noise I would hear was chairs scraping overhead occasionally.  Just not a big deal.  My friend who came in for a few days to stay with us has not stayed at WBC before and she was very impressed.  She said it was nicer than the DVC units she has stayed in.  

Hope this info helps anyone who may be considering WBC!  Just do it!


----------



## jennyincolo

Thanks!  I'm all over the board about where to stay - I appreciate you taking the time to write a nice honest review!



nilseks said:


> Just posting a little review/feedback...we were there this past week, Feb 22-March 2.  Just got home this afternoon.
> 
> We had booked a 3 br deluxe through Vacation Strategy.  Our second time using them.  We were originally booked 2/23-3/2 and at one point I called to see how much it would be to add the night of 2/22 because it was cheaper to fly in that day.  I told them right on the phone it was too much (it was going to be $500 just to add that one night because it was peak with the half marathon and all).  So I had booked a cheapie room by the airport just for that night.  When I called Bonnet Creek a few weeks ago to confirm, they had me in there starting 2/22.  I told them no, it was supposed to be 2/23...long story short, I called Vacation Strategy, I was very upfront with them about the issue, they said it was an error on their end, and they gladly honored it.  They are fantastic and I would never even look at another rental company--VS will always get my business.  This is my 2nd time using them with no issues.
> 
> We got to WBC late on Saturday and they had no 3 br deluxes left so they offered us a 3 br presidential.  Sounds all well and good but we only had 10 hours to enjoy that lovely room before we knew we had to downgrade.  So yeah, we spent our whole time in the Presidential unit sleeping.    Now that I know how beautiful those units are, next time I would probably spring for one.  I had hoped WBC would just leave us there but no such luck--but they did handle the room transfer smoothly and when we got back from the parks on Sunday everything was in our new room in the same tower (6).
> 
> We didn't have much of a view, we were seriously overlooking the dumpsters and parking garage but honestly, it's not that big of a deal.  We are from WI and we were just so happy to have sunshine and see grass  so the rest, as they say, was gravy.  Last year we could see fireworks at HS and Epcot and I thought it would bother me not seeing them, but it didn't.
> 
> Even though we have stayed at WBC in the past, the negative reviews tend to make me a bit nervous.  So the main reason I'm writing this is to assure people it's all good.  Our room was clean and everything was in working order.  When the batteries went out in our TV remote the first night, a very polite maintenance man promptly replaced them.  Our room was clean, everything in the kitchen was completely spotless, and the hallways were clean.  The only noise I would hear was chairs scraping overhead occasionally.  Just not a big deal.  My friend who came in for a few days to stay with us has not stayed at WBC before and she was very impressed.  She said it was nicer than the DVC units she has stayed in.
> 
> Hope this info helps anyone who may be considering WBC!  Just do it!


----------



## travelinggnomes

Our plans have been altered due to needing to see my grandmother and now we will have to extend our trip by 2 days.  9 nights total.  We were previously planning on staying at BC, but unfortunately, our budget hasn't grown much.  Is it completely out of the question to search for a 2bdrm at $750ish for 9 nights?  Our current price was $680 for 7 nights.  Should I just move on to somewhere else?  And if so, where do you suggest looking?

THANKS!  You BC people are always amazing.


----------



## ChloeH

I have a couple of questions! 

Are there lifeguards at the pools?  If so, how late do they stay?  Do the pool slides close when they are not there?  What tends to be the hours for the pool and slides?  

Has anyone stayed on the first floor?  I've read some reviews of people on the 2nd floor, but I have not heard anyone say they stayed on the first floor.  Do they have 1st floor rooms, and do they have a patio?  Can you leave your room via the patio - like to a pool or grounds area?  

Thanks!


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

travelinggnomes said:


> Our plans have been altered due to needing to see my grandmother and now we will have to extend our trip by 2 days.  9 nights total.  We were previously planning on staying at BC, but unfortunately, our budget hasn't grown much.  Is it completely out of the question to search for a 2bdrm at $750ish for 9 nights?  Our current price was $680 for 7 nights.  Should I just move on to somewhere else?  And if so, where do you suggest looking?
> 
> THANKS!  You BC people are always amazing.



We have always stayed in a one bedroom. As a family of 3 it was fine for us to have my daughter use the pull out couch. This year I priced 1 and 2 bedrooms. The price difference was less than $10 total ! Im talking $10 total for all 10 nights (not each night). I was told that the 2 bedroom inventory at Bonnet Creek way outnumbers the 1 bedrooms so that may be the reason. I dont think its unreasonable at all. Price shop - VRBO, Ebay, Vacation Upgrade, Vacation Strategy etc.  This year we are using Vacation Strategy for the 3rd time. They have a price guarantee. I shop and they match my best rate. I trust them and love their cancellation policy (never lose your $$ and can move dates if emergency comes up). Good luck !


----------



## travelinggnomes

Vacation Strategy said that they didn't have any openings.  I emailed the first company I had been working with, and told them what I would like to spend and my dates.  We will see what they can come up with.  Do you think it would be worth it to go ahead and email other vrbo owners and ebay owners?


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

travelinggnomes said:


> Vacation Strategy said that they didn't have any openings.  I emailed the first company I had been working with, and told them what I would like to spend and my dates.  We will see what they can come up with.  Do you think it would be worth it to go ahead and email other vrbo owners and ebay owners?



I would be emailing and requesting quotes from as many places as I could. Search thru this thread, there are probably other suggestions for companies / owners to contact.


----------



## *disgal*

stace1214 said:


> We're just back from a seven night stay at Bonnet Creek. It was our first stay off property and to be honest, I came away with mixed feelings.  We were in tower 2 on the third floor with a lake view. We could see parts of illuminations each night. The room was great! Super clean, updated, much more spacious than resorts on property. With two kids under four, I appreciated the space and being able to put them to bed and still stay awake without being silent.  We loved the pools and found them to be nice and warm, the resort had tons of activities, but we spent most of our time in the parks so we didn't participate. Parking right at our tower was never a problem. It was a short drive to each park, but there's where I missed being right at Disney. I did feel like a little magic was lost for me having to drive everywhere, I like taking Disney buses and being in the Disney bubble. I missed the Disney theming.  I would not mind staying there again, but if we can afford it, we'll stay on property next time. Again, no real complaints, I just like being at Disney. Oh, and not having the ability to book fast pass + in advance was a pain for us! The lines for fast pass scheduling were long, it was hard to wait with my one year old, at times we waited much longer to get fast passes than we waited in most ride lines!



I can so see how some would prefer the Disney transportation.  We used to use it all the time. As our kids got older we started taking the van to the park 'cause we didn't want to stand in line for the buses. (this is mostly at MK of course.We would have long waits and then have to stand. ugh)  But I totally see why some people don't want to drive....my neice is the same way. I don't even think they rent a car when there, not sure. She loves the buses.

The fp thing/not being able to schedule ahead of time.....that might go away. Talk on this board is almost all positive as far as that goes. As a frequent offisiter, this is good news but to be honest when I first heard about this program I thought for sure it was going to be an onsite perk. Probably not. So at some point that won't be a pro for staying onsite. 

But glad to hear you had a good time and thank you for your honest review.


----------



## blingbowsparkles

Where can I find a copy of their bus schedule?


----------



## Nancy pie

Hi - I just returned from a week at Wyndham Bonnet Creek, encouraged by this board.  I finally registered to comment about the parking passes.  I had read multiple times about what a PITA it would be to turn out the sales pitch  get the parking pass, etc.  Well, my flight was delayed and I arrived around midnight.  The concierge desk was closed, and I was told to come back in the am to get the pass.  I never did, and apparently, I didn't need it, as I went in and out all week without one.


----------



## vettechick99

Hi all. My SIL and I are contemplating a trip in early June  (5 adults, 4 kids). We are really hoping for a deal because we each have beach trips already planned so this would be extra. Vacation Strategy quoted us $1100 for each 2b deluxe we'd need. I'm thinking I can get a better deal closer to time, right? We would prefer a 4b but idk if that's going to be harder to get. 

What's the going rate for high season 2b within 60 days? 4b?

We are willing to wait for a great deal. And if it doesn't happen it's ok. Thanks!


----------



## floridacrazy

For the person looking for two 2-bedrooms, I just checked Redweek and the price quoted to you by Vacation Strategies is lower than what people are advertising on Redweek.  

I didn't check to see the name of the person for the Ad, but there is one ad for 6/1 to 6/8 for $1400.  There is also an ad for 6/7 to 6/14 for $1149.  From 6/21 to 6/28 for $1300 and another ad for 6/21 to 6/28 for $1099.

Another thing you can do is to join Tug2.net and for your yearly membership, which isn't too much, you can put a Wish Ad for the place you want, size and dates and people will get in touch with you by email.

That is how I found the person that I rent from and he is great to work with.  I rented from him last year and I am renting from him again.

This year the price for BC seems to be higher and it appears harder to get a 2-bedroom, especially during the summer.  The summer months are the only time I can take a vacation.

Good luck.


----------



## eeyoresnr

vettechick99 said:


> Hi all. My SIL and I are contemplating a trip in early June  (5 adults, 4 kids). We are really hoping for a deal because we each have beach trips already planned so this would be extra. Vacation Strategy quoted us $1100 for each 2b deluxe we'd need. I'm thinking I can get a better deal closer to time, right? We would prefer a 4b but idk if that's going to be harder to get.
> 
> What's the going rate for high season 2b within 60 days? 4b?
> 
> We are willing to wait for a great deal. And if it doesn't happen it's ok. Thanks!



Maximum for a 2 bedroom is 8 people. you will need at least a 3 bedroom, which are much roomier than the 2 bedroom.


----------



## megsters

Does anyone know how far out in advance they book at BC? Thanks !


----------



## daisydoo

I booked last June for this May


----------



## vettechick99

floridacrazy said:


> For the person looking for two 2-bedrooms, I just checked Redweek and the price quoted to you by Vacation Strategies is lower than what people are advertising on Redweek.  I didn't check to see the name of the person for the Ad, but there is one ad for 6/1 to 6/8 for $1400.  There is also an ad for 6/7 to 6/14 for $1149.  From 6/21 to 6/28 for $1300 and another ad for 6/21 to 6/28 for $1099.  Another thing you can do is to join Tug2.net and for your yearly membership, which isn't too much, you can put a Wish Ad for the place you want, size and dates and people will get in touch with you by email.  That is how I found the person that I rent from and he is great to work with.  I rented from him last year and I am renting from him again.  This year the price for BC seems to be higher and it appears harder to get a 2-bedroom, especially during the summer.  The summer months are the only time I can take a vacation.  Good luck.



Thanks for the help. We are willing to wait for a better deal as I figured the price would be high now. Good to know its at least a good rate considering. We normally use Ken but haven't heard from him yet.


----------



## vettechick99

eeyoresnr said:


> Maximum for a 2 bedroom is 8 people. you will need at least a 3 bedroom, which are much roomier than the 2 bedroom.



We are open to a 3b, but one of our kids is 3 and under. Does that count as an official body? She is still small enough for a PnP.


----------



## ohionola

vettechick99 said:


> We are open to a 3b, but one of our kids is 3 and under. Does that count as an official body? She is still small enough for a PnP.



Yes a 3 year old is old enough to be considered a person. However, with a resort this large they would never know you had too many people. I have only seen it be an issue at smaller resorts with smaller rooms (example shoving 5 people in a 2 person studio).


----------



## lenkard

We were also at WBC last week and did not need the parking pass.  I checked in at 9 pm on a Friday and I'm pretty sure there were people at the "parking desk" but I was not asked to go.  When I specifically asked "is there anything else I need to do" (I was well prepared to be rude if they did not quickly give me a parking pass at the sales desk after a long day of traveling) he said no.  Annoyingly though he sent us off to Tower 6 without telling us about the shared parking garage with the hotel or the separate card key needed for it.  I'm not sure where he expected us to be able to park at that hour.  I circled around the lot before pulling up to the garage (it did say Tower de Sol parking but I was not sure or not if that was Tower 6 - it is), trying my room key to open it and finally pushing the intercom and waiting for someone to tell me to take a parking ticket and throw it away. Fortunately Tower 6 has a staffed desk so I got the garage key there or I would have needed to press the intercom and wait again on the way out.
Anyway, we were there for a week and simply used room key to open main gate and was never questioned about the pass.  Looking around the lot, I'd say 1/4 to 1/3 of the cars did not have a parking pass.
Will post a full report separately soon.


----------



## MommyPoppins

It's been 3 years since we stayed here. At that time people were paying $500-$600 for an off peak 7 night stay in a 2 bedroom. I paid $499 for a 7 night 2 bedroom stay then. I used eBay. Does anyone still get those good prices?


----------



## fairygodmomma

we paid $900 for a 7 night 8 day stay in a presidential for the last week of april/first of may. (on ebay)


----------



## Upatnoon

MommyPoppins said:


> It's been 3 years since we stayed here. At that time people were paying $500-$600 for an off peak 7 night stay in a 2 bedroom. I paid $499 for a 7 night 2 bedroom stay then. I used eBay. Does anyone still get those good prices?


Those prices are more rare than they used to be. The economy is better and more people have learned about the resort. Also there are more superrenters who deal in reservations and do a better job of managing inventory.

 I think $120 a night is closer to the average price of a reservation now for a 2BR, based on the sold reservations on Ebay.


----------



## mom2connorandcaleb

MommyPoppins said:


> It's been 3 years since we stayed here. At that time people were paying $500-$600 for an off peak 7 night stay in a 2 bedroom. I paid $499 for a 7 night 2 bedroom stay then. I used eBay. Does anyone still get those good prices?



I just got a quote for $716 for 7 nights in a 2 Br deluxe the last week of October. I'm wondering if I should book now or wait. Will prices be lower if I wait?


----------



## Bellamouse

mom2connorandcaleb said:


> I just got a quote for $716 for 7 nights in a 2 Br deluxe the last week of October. I'm wondering if I should book now or wait. Will prices be lower if I wait?



That's about what we paid in Oct 2012 ($699).  Considering how much more popular it is now, I would take that if it were me.   We paid $400 for a 1BR in October 2013 and I thought that was a STEAL.


----------



## cammie810

I think $716 is a more than fair price for 7 nights.  We have stayed twice recently and both times bought on ebay fairly last minute and paid about $100/night.  We are going this wknd and paid $130/night for a 3 bedroom.  We have rented many times at Windsor Hills and it is at least that or more when you add in the tax and cleaning fee and Bonnet Creek is nicer!


----------



## mom2connorandcaleb

cammie810 said:


> I think $716 is a more than fair price for 7 nights.  We have stayed twice recently and both times bought on ebay fairly last minute and paid about $100/night.  We are going this wknd and paid $130/night for a 3 bedroom.  We have rented many times at Windsor Hills and it is at least that or more when you add in the tax and cleaning fee and Bonnet Creek is nicer!



Thanks! Now, to convince my family to go ahead and book!


----------



## suemom2kay

I am so undecided about staying at WBC vs staying onsite.  We have ALWAYS stayed onsite.  We were supposed to stay at Kidani in a 1 Bedroom in January (trade through RCI) but I had to cancel due to surgery.  We have re-scheduled our WDW trip to early May.  We have thus far been unable to get a trade into WDW.

I have had a 2 bedroom at WBC booked since January.  I stayed here one night solo when in Orlando for a conference.  It is a beautiful resort for the very little time I spent there.

I am trying to be excited but my daughter (12) and I are bummed to not be staying onsite.  She is a HUGE fan of Magical Express of all things and I think I am too.  Probably it just always marks the beginnning of vacation for us.  I have booked a room at CBR with my AP discount.  But the thought of 9 nights in a hotel room just is not very appealing.  It is just 3 of us, but we really enjoy the space of a villa.  I won't miss the Disney buses but my daughter prefers them.  DH doesn't care as long as his girls are there.

For those that were diehard onsite visitors, tell me how you felt after staying at WBC.  Wondering if you had onsite remorse.  We will be renting a car and have a AAA parking pass so transportation is not a problem.  Just feels like we are visiting WDW from the outside.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## carlbarry

suemom2kay said:


> For those that were diehard onsite visitors, tell me how you felt after staying at WBC.  Wondering if you had onsite remorse.  We will be renting a car and have a AAA parking pass so transportation is not a problem.  Just feels like we are visiting WDW from the outside.  Thanks!!!!



Just my 2 cents, but I stayed at Bonnet Creek in 2009, and then bought into DVC, and have had split stays at Bonnet Creek/DVC properties twice.  
Bonnet Creek is a real nice resort.  But I really enjoy staying on-site much more; I felt like I was on an island at Bonnet Creek, but really in "the World" at the DVC resorts.


----------



## eeyoresnr

suemom2kay said:


> For those that were diehard onsite visitors, tell me how you felt after staying at WBC.  Wondering if you had onsite remorse.  We will be renting a car and have a AAA parking pass so transportation is not a problem.  Just feels like we are visiting WDW from the outside.  Thanks!!!!



maybe consider a split stay, then you get a little of the best of both worlds.
as you can see in my signature we were diehard onsight fans. and still are. but I lost my job in Feb 2010 (business closed) and soon after the BP oil spill happened and there were no jobs to be found on the Gulf Coast as tourism dropped to about nothing. then in 2011 we had our first and only grandbaby so I decided to stay home and take care of him while my daughter works. so in 2010 we got an awesome deal on WBC and we liked it. would we rather stay on sight? absolutely, but for now I can't justify the money difference it would cost us to stay on sight so WBC it is for us, for now. Disney offsight is better than no Disney at all for us


----------



## barbaraann

I booked this hotel using my timeshare points, for 2 nights in late August.  Those two nights follow a five night stay at the Art of Animation Resort in Disney World.  I am super excited to be returning to WDW, and Bonnet Creek, where I enjoyed staying last year.


----------



## eeyoresnr

does anyone know the number to call to reserve a cabana? and the current pricing? thanks


----------



## katallo

eeyoresnr said:


> does anyone know the number to call to reserve a cabana? and the current pricing? thanks



Sure.  Call 407-238-3500 and ask for the activity desk at Tower 6.


----------



## *disgal*

Tried to search for this on here using google but can't find anything. I suppose I could call the resort but also wanted you all's opinion...

we are staying there April 11th-18th in a 3 bedroom pres.. I think I read that those are only in Tower 6? is that right?

As far as the bus schedule goes, we are only interested in the DTD bus. Didn't want to have to worry about parking with the mess that's going on over there. Honestly, I think I would skip it but for having my niece with us and I don't think she's ever been before. And our tradition is to go to Earl of Sandwich and we'd like to do that. 

Anyone know DTD bus schedule? Anyone ever use it? Where does it drop you off.....and has that changed since they have started all the construction?

Any advice or help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## barbaraann

I have a question about the One Room Presidential Suites.  Are they located on the top floors, and what views do they have?  It would be nice to be able to see fireworks.


----------



## eeyoresnr

barbaraann said:


> I have a question about the One Room Presidential Suites.  Are they located on the top floors, and what views do they have?  It would be nice to be able to see fireworks.



while presidential rooms are on the upper floors like all other some have better views than others


----------



## eeyoresnr

*disgal* said:


> Tried to search for this on here using google but can't find anything. I suppose I could call the resort but also wanted you all's opinion...
> 
> we are staying there April 11th-18th in a 3 bedroom pres.. I think I read that those are only in Tower 6? is that right?
> 
> As far as the bus schedule goes, we are only interested in the DTD bus. Didn't want to have to worry about parking with the mess that's going on over there. Honestly, I think I would skip it but for having my niece with us and I don't think she's ever been before. And our tradition is to go to Earl of Sandwich and we'd like to do that.
> 
> Anyone know DTD bus schedule? Anyone ever use it? Where does it drop you off.....and has that changed since they have started all the construction?
> 
> Any advice or help would be appreciated. Thank you.



if you are asking if presidentials are only in building 6 , no, I was told all buildings have presidential units. 
as for DTD parking we were there in Dec and they have a parking lot across from DTD (usually it's CM parking) that has been set up for guest parking. it had very easy access into and out of. hope this helps


----------



## *disgal*

eeyoresnr said:


> if you are asking if presidentials are only in building 6 , no, I was told all buildings have presidential units.
> as for DTD parking we were there in Dec and they have a parking lot across from DTD (usually it's CM parking) that has been set up for guest parking. it had very easy access into and out of. hope this helps



No, I thought I had read that "3 bedroom" presidentials were only in building 6. Huh. Wish I could search so I could find that again. 

Yeah, but I recently listened to Pete on one of the Dis unpluggged podcasts and he said it is a mess down there. Podcast was on the 11th of this month. He said he couldn't believe Disney didn't have people down there trying to help people with parking. Also said valet (which I didn't even know they had) was like a free for all. 

To me, DTD is a stresser anyway. Well, at least getting a space. ONce you are in, you're fine. I either want to taxi it or bus it. But we have 8 people so we would need 2 taxi's.


----------



## barbaraann

I have never liked Downtown Disney.  I have never thought that it was worth the time, and the hassle it took to get there.  I don't drive, and the Disney buses took forever the few times I did go with family.


----------



## Spanky

You could drive next door to CBR and take their bus to DTD & back. Or drive to PO- Riverside and take the boat. If you are at a park take the bus to sarasota springs and walk over - that route may be currently closed. Not exactly fair since you are not staying at the resort but we have done this in the past. In December I was at Epcot and granddaughter wanted to join me. The family took her to CBR and put her on the Epcot bus and then I met that bus at Epcot. Just tell the gate guard you want to look at the resort. No problem.


----------



## *disgal*

Spanky said:


> You could drive next door to CBR and take their bus to DTD & back. Or drive to PO- Riverside and take the boat. If you are at a park take the bus to sarasota springs and walk over - that route may be currently closed. Not exactly fair since you are not staying at the resort but we have done this in the past. In December I was at Epcot and granddaughter wanted to join me. The family took her to CBR and put her on the Epcot bus and then I met that bus at Epcot. Just tell the gate guard you want to look at the resort. No problem.



thanks, but our park days are our park days.   And I don't want to park at another resort since we will probably be going kind of late and don't want to have to worry about a parking space back at the resort.


----------



## JoeU

*disgal* said:


> No, I thought I had read that "3 bedroom" presidentials were only in building 6. Huh. Wish I could search so I could find that again.
> 
> Yeah, but I recently listened to Pete on one of the Dis unpluggged podcasts and he said it is a mess down there. Podcast was on the 11th of this month. He said he couldn't believe Disney didn't have people down there trying to help people with parking. Also said valet (which I didn't even know they had) was like a free for all.
> 
> To me, DTD is a stresser anyway. Well, at least getting a space. ONce you are in, you're fine. I either want to taxi it or bus it. But we have 8 people so we would need 2 taxi's.



That is correct. 1,2, and 3 bedroom presidential suites are all in building 6 only. 4 bedroom presidential suites are in all if the buildings, and usually on the top floor of each building. 

Joe


----------



## ePink

Hello

We booked Bonnet Creek for our upcoming trip in May. We used vrbo because the other "major" rental options were booked. I was wondering if, when and what type of reservation confirmation you get from directly from Bonnet Creek? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## katallo

What is the difference (other than price) for a presidential vs presidential reserve unit?


----------



## MichelleB

First, I'll apologize for not reading through all the pages about this resort.  My Girl Scout troop and I will be staying there this weekend and I have a couple quick questions.

1.  Are there hair dryers in the condos?
2.  Do they supply beach towels at the pools?
3.  Is there free transportation to Downtown Disney?
4.  I believe there are washers/dryers in the condos.  Is there a place to get laundry detergent onsite?

Thank you and again I apologize if some of these have been answered in previous posts. I went back a couple of pages but didn't see the answers.


----------



## mom2connorandcaleb

Hi! My lowest price quote for WBC comes from someone on VRBO with a company called Tripbound. Am I taking any risk by using them? The lady is very nice and has answered my emails quickly. There are only 3 reviews on that VRBO listing. She requires half the payment now, and it can be paypal. What do you think?? Thanks!


----------



## velvetsqueeze

MichelleB said:


> First, I'll apologize for not reading through all the pages about this resort.  My Girl Scout troop and I will be staying there this weekend and I have a couple quick questions.
> 
> 1.  Are there hair dryers in the condos?
> 2.  Do they supply beach towels at the pools?
> 3.  Is there free transportation to Downtown Disney?
> 4.  I believe there are washers/dryers in the condos.  Is there a place to get laundry detergent onsite?
> 
> Thank you and again I apologize if some of these have been answered in previous posts. I went back a couple of pages but didn't see the answers.



Yes, there are hair dryers.
Yes, there are pool towels. You have to check them out with your room number. Any pool towels not returned when you check out will cost you $25 per towel.
No,there is no free transportation anywhere from WBC. Parking is free.
Yes, there are washers and dryers. Yes, you can get laundry detergent in the gift shop.


----------



## disney*mom*82

We just returned from our first stay at WBC and first off-site WDW trip. I wanted to share some of our experiences so other newbies can have more current info:

1. Check in was a breeze, we checked in to two, 2 bedroom units around 11am Friday, no wait and rooms were ready. We were in the same bulding (tower 1) but different floors. I asked at check in if we could get a fireworks view and she changed our room to floor 6, room 628, it was perfect view for Epcot. We did go over and get the dreaded parking pass, had no problems. We werent pressured into a presentation, but they did go up more on the offer for a giftcard so my husband bit at the offer. We sat through it, it was not pressured, we didnt purchase, had a free breakfast and got a good giftcard. It ended up being our coldest morning, so no biggie. 

2. The rooms were pretty clean and spacious. We did notice the pillow on master bed was stained up, we just threw it in the corner for the week. 

3. The furniture was pretty comfortable. 

4. The pool, facilities, etc were all kept up well. The older kids enjoyed the ping pong and pool. 

5. As far as being off Disney property...we hated it. We didnt even feel like we were at WDW. Usually we park our van at arrival and dont get back in it until we leave to go home. This way you had to drive everywhere, it was a pain and just not as much fun. 

6. On the last day I was taking a fast shower and upon stepping out a roach fell on my foot. I about died! Then my 16 year old informed me that he had killed 3-4 all week.  Hoping we didnt bring any home with us. I know this can happen anywhere, it just is no fun no matter where you are. 

So..overall it was a pretty decent resort. If you dont mind the extra driving and are not super stuck on staying on WDW property, you will love WBC. But, we do not plan to return, it just wasnt magical, we didnt feel like we were at WDW and the roach thing got me.


----------



## MichelleB

Thank you all for the information.  We aren't going into WDW (sadly) but are volunteering at Give Kids the World and then going on a 4 nite Disney cruise.  I do agree that staying off property loses it's magic for us too, but this isn't our normal trip to WDW so we're thrilled to try the resort!


----------



## JenDett

We stayed at WBC last October and thought it was nice.  We paid $839 for 7 nights (120/night).  

We are considering returning this October, but perhaps doing a cruise for part of the week, and parks the other half of the week.  I went to the same company and asked for a 4 night quote.  Our new quote was $670 for 4 nights (167.50/night).  I was expecting the rate to be slightly higher for few nights, but  not a 40% per night increase.  

This is for the same time in October, with the same company. 

Have rates gone up that much, or are shorter rentals really that much more expensive?


----------



## suemom2kay

JenDett said:


> We stayed at WBC last October and thought it was nice.  We paid $839 for 7 nights (120/night).  We are considering returning this October, but perhaps doing a cruise for part of the week, and parks the other half of the week.  I went to the same company and asked for a 4 night quote.  Our new quote was $670 for 4 nights (167.50/night).  I was expecting the rate to be slightly higher for few nights, but  not a 40% per night increase.  This is for the same time in October, with the same company.  Have rates gone up that much, or are shorter rentals really that much more expensive?



From what I've heard there is a huge increase in demand. I think as Disney resort prices skyrocket we will see an increase in demand and rates offsite.


----------



## dancin Disney style

JenDett said:


> We stayed at WBC last October and thought it was nice.  We paid $839 for 7 nights (120/night).
> 
> We are considering returning this October, but perhaps doing a cruise for part of the week, and parks the other half of the week.  I went to the same company and asked for a 4 night quote.  Our new quote was $670 for 4 nights (167.50/night).  I was expecting the rate to be slightly higher for few nights, but  not a 40% per night increase.
> 
> This is for the same time in October, with the same company.
> 
> Have rates gone up that much, or are shorter rentals really that much more expensive?


Owners are charged a fee for a guest certificate and when you stay less than 7 nights they pass that charge onto the renter. It's around $100.


----------



## angell52

Lady888 said:


> Any word on working with Laru Resorts?  I am also very close to booking with them, they beat everyone's quote for my 5 nights in April but they're not mentioned often so I am curious on your experience with them.  they seem very nice so far.




Did you end up using Laru Resorts?  I am extremely upset right now.  I booked early September with Larry for July 2014 a 3 bedroom at Bonnet Creek.  I paid my deposit of $500 and signed the contract.  He sent back a message saying we were all set and he had made our reservation.  Today he emailed me and said he does not have the rental for me and will return my deposit.  i don't know how I will find a 3 bedroom at this late date.  I haven't had the heart to tell my family-3 small grandchildren who have been talking about our visit this summer since Christmas!!


----------



## kat3668

angell52 said:


> Did you end up using Laru Resorts?  I am extremely upset right now.  I booked early September with Larry for July 2014 a 3 bedroom at Bonnet Creek.  I paid my deposit of $500 and signed the contract.  He sent back a message saying we were all set and he had made our reservation.  Today he emailed me and said he does not have the rental for me and will return my deposit.  i don't know how I will find a 3 bedroom at this late date.  I haven't had the heart to tell my family-3 small grandchildren who have been talking about our visit this summer since Christmas!!



Dont know if thgis will help but......http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...dham+bonnet+creek+3+bedroom+july+&_sacat=3252


----------



## eeyoresnr

angell52 said:


> Did you end up using Laru Resorts?  I am extremely upset right now.  I booked early September with Larry for July 2014 a 3 bedroom at Bonnet Creek.  I paid my deposit of $500 and signed the contract.  He sent back a message saying we were all set and he had made our reservation.  Today he emailed me and said he does not have the rental for me and will return my deposit.  i don't know how I will find a 3 bedroom at this late date.  I haven't had the heart to tell my family-3 small grandchildren who have been talking about our visit this summer since Christmas!!



this really isn't late even for july. we have used Ebay 4 times now for Bonnet Creek with no problems. just check their feedback first... good luck


----------



## suemom2kay

angell52 said:


> Did you end up using Laru Resorts?  I am extremely upset right now.  I booked early September with Larry for July 2014 a 3 bedroom at Bonnet Creek.  I paid my deposit of $500 and signed the contract.  He sent back a message saying we were all set and he had made our reservation.  Today he emailed me and said he does not have the rental for me and will return my deposit.  i don't know how I will find a 3 bedroom at this late date.  I haven't had the heart to tell my family-3 small grandchildren who have been talking about our visit this summer since Christmas!!



That is inexcusable.  What answer did he give for "not having" your reservation?  Did he give you a confirmation number?   So sorry this happened to you.

I'm an owner and I checked availability in July.  It is slim pickings even for 1 & 2 bedrooms.  Didn't see ANY 3 bedrooms.  Ebay is your best bet.  That would be an owner that already booked your week, in hopes of someone renting it from them.


----------



## magrudersmakes3

I booked 4 nights with Vacation Strategy in December for the week after the 4th of July and was able to add 3 more nights on Monday.  I would check with them and see if they have any openings.


----------



## angell52

suemom2kay said:


> That is inexcusable.  What answer did he give for "not having" your reservation?  Did he give you a confirmation number?   So sorry this happened to you.
> 
> I'm an owner and I checked availability in July.  It is slim pickings even for 1 & 2 bedrooms.  Didn't see ANY 3 bedrooms.  Ebay is your best bet.  That would be an owner that already booked your week, in hopes of someone renting it from them.




His only explanation is "Wyndham screwed me"!  whiche makes no sense to me unless he tried to cancel and re-book the reservation and lost it.


----------



## angell52

Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## suemom2kay

If you can't get WBC, perhaps you can try Windsor Hills or Wyndham Cypress Palms. Hope you find something fast!


----------



## AustinNYC

Hello everyone, just signed up for a profile here, I've been reading these WBC threads now for a few days and decided to join the fun!  My wife and I became Wyndham owners last summer and we are planning our first trip as time-share owners for this June at WBC.  I'm happy to see so many positive reviews about the property as first impressions are very important.  We initially bought into the Wyndham system on our honeymoon in Hawaii last August for a property there, but this winter we traded-in for property ownership at WBC, which we will use MUCH more than Waikiki.  

Anyway, I wanted to say hello and thank you all for the advice.  We are staying May 30-June 7 at WBC.  Our ownership came with "VIP" status for a few years, so I think I was able to make a request for room on the VIP booking line.  If all goes as we planned, tower 3, high floor, facing EPCOT/Fireworks.  Since we don't have kids, we were told Tower 3 was closest to the Tiki Bar  Unfortunately the presidential suites were unavailable for that span of time, to its a 2BR Deluxe (MIL is coming with us)


----------



## floridacrazy

Hi everyone.  I'll be at BC for 3 weeks this July.  No one in my family drives so we will be there without a car.  Last year we were there for 2 weeks and had to rely on cabs quite often.  At that time I think they were charging $6 per person per round-trip.  At one point I read they were charging $6.00 per person per day.

Does anyone know if it is $6 per person per day or $6 per person per round-trip?


----------



## magrudersmakes3

I called to inquire about it an was told it was per person/per round trip.


----------



## dismom115

What is the wifi situation at WBC?  Read several different scenarios from none to by pool only to maybe in room to no problem. Leave in 5 days!!! Excited!!!!


----------



## carlbarry

dismom115 said:


> What is the wifi situation at WBC?  Read several different scenarios from none to by pool only to maybe in room to no problem. Leave in 5 days!!! Excited!!!!



Definitely in room with no problem.


----------



## tristyp

This is my first post. I have been reading through and am kind of torn between staying on site or at bonnet creek. I think the resort looks beautiful and I will have my car as we are driving. What would be a reasonable price to pay for 10 nights at the end of September? Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## cammie810

Just got back from our 3rd stay at WBC since December.  Have so far stayed in towers 2, 4 and 5 in a 2 BR pres, 2 BR deluxe, and 3 BR deluxe.  All have been clean and comfortable.  Pools are gorgeous.  All of the staff we had contact with were friendly and helpful.  Spoke to quite a few guests and all seemed happy with their stay so far.


----------



## Bribrittmom

Don't stay in building five. Not remodeled. Furniture and beds very old and uncomfortable. Old smaller tvs, too.


----------



## melissac

cammie810 said:


> Just got back from our 3rd stay at WBC since December.  Have so far stayed in towers 2, 4 and 5 in a 2 BR pres, 2 BR deluxe, and 3 BR deluxe.  All have been clean and comfortable.  Pools are gorgeous.  All of the staff we had contact with were friendly and helpful.  Spoke to quite a few guests and all seemed happy with their stay so far.



Did you go to Disney at all?  If so did you do the FP+ in the park?  Thoughts?  We leave May 1 and never have stayed off site so just wondering


----------



## cammie810

We have gone to Disney 3 times since December.  As annual passholders, this past weekend was our first trip that we could pre book our fast passes online in advance. The time before that we signed up at the kiosks in the park.  The first day we did that we went to DHS in the afternoon.  We were able to get fast passes for everything except for Toy Story Mania. Those, we were told, are gone by 10am.  The next day we went to Epcot in the morning.  We were able to sign up for fast passes with no problem. We were even given several options for times to choose from.  Obviously, it is definitely more convenient to be able to pick in advance but not so much that I would give up the space at Bonnet Creek to stay in one room at Disney!


----------



## thedonkeycentrehalf

Is there anywhere we I can see the restaurant menus at BCR?  We only stayed for a couple of nights on our first visit so didn't use them.  This time we are staying for longer and meeting friends so might want a chill day and take the opportunity to eat at BCR so we can all have a few drinks.

Thanks


----------



## emme24

Hi,

Next week we'll be in a 2-BR at WBC (thanks to the great advice from this board!). I've read through the "We Love WBC" threads, but wanted to get my thoughts/questions in one place...

1. As I mention above, we have a 2-BR rented. I am trying to upgrade to a 3-BR or 4-BR. I've been calling this week, and so far no availability. Is there any chance at check in I can do that?? We did our reservation through Vacation Strategies.

2. I'm still unclear about which tower to request (and I understand my request could very well go denied)... So, my first priority would be a newly-updated room; second priority would be proximity to kid pools; third priority a view (not necessarily fireworks, just a good view). Also, I do not want a ground floor unit.

3. Speaking of views, what should I be looking for/asking for? I've seen "lake" etc. Just don't know.

4. Can you park near your building? Do you have to park far away and schlep? 

5. Checking in, I know we'll have a mountain of stuff. Do we just look for a bellcart and get it to our unit (that works - just want to know ahead of time).

6. Groceries - anyone ordered ahead of time at Garden Grocer? Or, does it make sense to make a WalMart run.

7. We have not opted for housekeeping - so that means NO housekeeping during the week - correct... I've been places where no housekeeping means beds made, garbaged emptied and that's it... Other places where "no means no".

8. Any recent WBC visitors have the latest on the parking pass? Do I need it? Not? Have no interest/time in the sales pitch, but understand I can unplug the phone, etc. Should I just skip the parking desk all together?

9. Check in. Is there one main check in place? I understand check in begins at 4pm. We are driving and a little flexible. If we arrive at 2:30 would they consider checking us in, or would we have to wait until 4:00?

I think that is all for now. So many thanks for all of the information you provide!!

Best,
Emme


----------



## carlbarry

emme24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Can you park near your building? Do you have to park far away and schlep?
> 
> 5. Checking in, I know we'll have a mountain of stuff. Do we just look for a bellcart and get it to our unit (that works - just want to know ahead of time).
> 
> 6. Groceries - anyone ordered ahead of time at Garden Grocer? Or, does it make sense to make a WalMart run.
> 
> 7. We have not opted for housekeeping - so that means NO housekeeping during the week - correct... I've been places where no housekeeping means beds made, garbaged emptied and that's it... Other places where "no means no".
> 
> 8. Any recent WBC visitors have the latest on the parking pass? Do I need it? Not? Have no interest/time in the sales pitch, but understand I can unplug the phone, etc. Should I just skip the parking desk all together?
> 
> 9. Check in. Is there one main check in place? I understand check in begins at 4pm. We are driving and a little flexible. If we arrive at 2:30 would they consider checking us in, or would we have to wait until 4:00?



I'm sure you'll get more answers, but let me help out where I can:
4.  There is parking at each building.  It is possible that depending upon when you return, the lot can be full or nearly full.  If you're in a building near the garage, you might have to use that.
5.  Not sure a bellcart at the check-in building would be the best if you're not in that building. You'd be better off driving to your building and unloading there.
6.  If you have a car, I think you'll save substantial money by going to Walmart.
7. Yes, there is no housekeeping unless you pay.  This is a timeshare resort.
8. Reports are you do not need the pass.  One time I stayed at the Wyndham Grand and to avoid parking fees parked at Bonnet Creek--no pass, no problem.
9. There is check in at the main building.  I believe there is check in at another building, also.  I would strongly advise you to get there before 4 pm.  There is a possibility that your condo is ready before 4 pm.  Also, the earlier you get there the less crowded check in will be.


----------



## jaykorf001

emme24 said:


> Hi,  Next week we'll be in a 2-BR at WBC (thanks to the great advice from this board!). I've read through the "We Love WBC" threads, but wanted to get my thoughts/questions in one place...  1. As I mention above, we have a 2-BR rented. I am trying to upgrade to a 3-BR or 4-BR. I've been calling this week, and so far no availability. Is there any chance at check in I can do that?? We did our reservation through Vacation Strategies.  2. I'm still unclear about which tower to request (and I understand my request could very well go denied)... So, my first priority would be a newly-updated room; second priority would be proximity to kid pools; third priority a view (not necessarily fireworks, just a good view). Also, I do not want a ground floor unit.  3. Speaking of views, what should I be looking for/asking for? I've seen "lake" etc. Just don't know.  4. Can you park near your building? Do you have to park far away and schlep?  5. Checking in, I know we'll have a mountain of stuff. Do we just look for a bellcart and get it to our unit (that works - just want to know ahead of time).  6. Groceries - anyone ordered ahead of time at Garden Grocer? Or, does it make sense to make a WalMart run.  7. We have not opted for housekeeping - so that means NO housekeeping during the week - correct... I've been places where no housekeeping means beds made, garbaged emptied and that's it... Other places where "no means no".  8. Any recent WBC visitors have the latest on the parking pass? Do I need it? Not? Have no interest/time in the sales pitch, but understand I can unplug the phone, etc. Should I just skip the parking desk all together?  9. Check in. Is there one main check in place? I understand check in begins at 4pm. We are driving and a little flexible. If we arrive at 2:30 would they consider checking us in, or would we have to wait until 4:00?  I think that is all for now. So many thanks for all of the information you provide!!  Best, Emme



We are here now. Love it. I'll answer what I can. 

1) If you have a car go to Walmart/Publix/Whole Paycheck (our name for Whole Foods).  I'd say a 7 minute drive to the Walmart on the 535 that's south/west of 536. It also has a liquor store in front. Came in very handy in our case. It did take longer getting back as the left hand turn lights can be a nightmare. 

2) We went directly to building 6 but knew all the 1 BR presidentials are in that building. We were able to check in early. I'd give it a go at 2:30 for sure.

3) No parking pass needed and we have had no problem parking close to our building. Late at night it's tougher. Skip the parking pass.

4) Avoid downtown Disney if at all possible. We made a big mistake on the day we flew in. Flew in early and tried to go to an early lunch there -- gridlock. Turned into a late lunch. Construction and parking nightmare.   

5) buildings 5 & 6 both have very child friendly heated pools. One of the lazy rivers is at 5. Honestly, all buildings surround the lake and nothing is too long of a walk. 

6) Did I mention avoid downtown Disney? 

Have a great trip!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## jaykorf001

Also I forgot to mention, they have a 4br presidential in building 1 the open for the Epcot fireworks. I believe it's 726. I suspect it's a crap shoot trying to get a view of the fireworks. I tried. Failed. Also, at least one of the nights while we were here the Waldorf set the world on fire -- the balconies catching this would look in a different direction. Waldorf is much closer but I don't think they do fireworks every night -- not sure on its schedule.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## ge0rgette2

emailed Vacation Strategies for a price -- they called back.

Offered a price for a 2b and a 3b deluxe.

I have 6 people traveling, will 2b be good? 

What makes Bonnet Creek a good place to stay in regards to other 'hotels' and disney properties in the area? 

I've never stayed here and was just curious if it is worth the money.


----------



## carlbarry

ge0rgette2 said:


> What makes Bonnet Creek a good place to stay in regards to other 'hotels' and disney properties in the area?
> 
> I've never stayed here and was just curious if it is worth the money.



There are several reasons people love Bonnet Creek:
1. Low price compared to Disney properties
2. Spacious condos.  Don't forget, this is not a hotel--you have a full kitchen, washer/dryer, etc.
3. Proximity to DisneyWorld.  Technically, it is not "in" WDW, but it is closer to some parks than some Disney resorts are.  And it's around the corner from Typhoon Lagoon, and a very short distance from Downtown Disney
4. It's a real nice resort with lots of amenities


----------



## jaykorf001

ge0rgette2 said:


> &#133;emailed Vacation Strategies for a price -- they called back.  Offered a price for a 2b and a 3b deluxe.  I have 6 people traveling, will 2b be good?  What makes Bonnet Creek a good place to stay in regards to other 'hotels' and disney properties in the area?  I've never stayed here and was just curious if it is worth the money.



Also try Vacation Upgrades. They seem to be the two faves for Bonnet Creek. We did Vacation Upgrades. They don't work on Sundays but very easy to deal with and responsive.


----------



## ge0rgette2

Thanks!!! 

I will investigate further when I get home. 

What bldg is a good one to request!?


----------



## badiggio

jaykorf001 said:


> Also I forgot to mention, they have a 4br presidential in building 1 the open for the Epcot fireworks. I believe it's 726. I suspect it's a crap shoot trying to get a view of the fireworks. I tried. Failed. Also, at least one of the nights while we were here the Waldorf set the world on fire -- the balconies catching this would look in a different direction. Waldorf is much closer but I don't think they do fireworks every night -- not sure on its schedule.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



When we were there last fall we stayed in building 6, 4 bedroom presidential,room 1804.We had perfect views of the fireworks everynight,from both epcot and mk ,even though mk was further away.


----------



## staggle

emme24 said:


> Hi,  Next week we'll be in a 2-BR at WBC (thanks to the great advice from this board!). I've read through the "We Love WBC" threads, but wanted to get my thoughts/questions in one place...  1. As I mention above, we have a 2-BR rented. I am trying to upgrade to a 3-BR or 4-BR. I've been calling this week, and so far no availability. Is there any chance at check in I can do that?? We did our reservation through Vacation Strategies.  2. I'm still unclear about which tower to request (and I understand my request could very well go denied)... So, my first priority would be a newly-updated room; second priority would be proximity to kid pools; third priority a view (not necessarily fireworks, just a good view). Also, I do not want a ground floor unit.  3. Speaking of views, what should I be looking for/asking for? I've seen "lake" etc. Just don't know.  4. Can you park near your building? Do you have to park far away and schlep?  5. Checking in, I know we'll have a mountain of stuff. Do we just look for a bellcart and get it to our unit (that works - just want to know ahead of time).  6. Groceries - anyone ordered ahead of time at Garden Grocer? Or, does it make sense to make a WalMart run.  7. We have not opted for housekeeping - so that means NO housekeeping during the week - correct... I've been places where no housekeeping means beds made, garbaged emptied and that's it... Other places where "no means no".  8. Any recent WBC visitors have the latest on the parking pass? Do I need it? Not? Have no interest/time in the sales pitch, but understand I can unplug the phone, etc. Should I just skip the parking desk all together?  9. Check in. Is there one main check in place? I understand check in begins at 4pm. We are driving and a little flexible. If we arrive at 2:30 would they consider checking us in, or would we have to wait until 4:00?  I think that is all for now. So many thanks for all of the information you provide!!  Best, Emme



I just got back from bonnett creek. I used garden grocer and they delivered the groceries to bell hop area and when I arrived I let them bell may know I had groceries delivered and they delivered them to my room when it was ready. Avoid the parking pass desk they are just trying to sell timeshares you don't need to go there. I arrived at 11am and my room was ready I had a 3 bedroom in building 4 and loved it. I can't wait to go back!!!


----------



## joanchris

Is there any difference between Vacation Strategy and Vacation Upgrades for making reservations?  We have never stayed at Bonnet Creek, and I just received a quote from each of them today, they are about $5 difference between them, so I really would like an opinion of reliability, easier to deal with etc.  I would like to just confirm and make a deposit, it's a good price for 9 nights in Oct-Nov.  
Thanks for any input!


----------



## Spanky

It is my understanding that Vacations Upgrade is dealing with their own points from Wyndham.  I believe that Vacation Strategy is a group that helps numerous Wyndham owners get rid of points they can not use.
I have dealt with Vacation Upgrade on 2 different trips and found them to be very reliable.
I imagine they have a smaller inventory to work with as compared to Vacation Strategy.


----------



## katallo

We have booked with Vacation Upgrades many times and have always been pleased.  They are very easy to work with.


----------



## haPevraftr

Here now.  Love this place!  In Tower 5 on 13th floor.  Pool and lake view


----------



## luvdisney14

How is the wifi?


----------



## cammie810

last week it was a little sketchy.  good but a little slow in the condo and nonexistent by the pool.


----------



## jaykorf001

luvdisney14 said:


> How is the wifi?



For us in Tower 6 it wasn't good. Both our phones and iPad connected easily but it was so slow to bring anything up (like Facebook or email) I gave up on it.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

We were on the 5th floor of tower 5 back in November of 2013 and the first day I was able to connect to the wi-fi but from day 2 on I could never get anything to connect to it. Fortunately my husband has a little wi-fi hot spot device through AT&T that we use when traveling to provide our own internet signal. Or else we would have been S.O.L on the internet. That is the only complaint I had about the place at all. And since we had our own solution I was not even upset about it.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

emme24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Next week we'll be in a 2-BR at WBC (thanks to the great advice from this board!). I've read through the "We Love WBC" threads, but wanted to get my thoughts/questions in one place...
> 
> 1. As I mention above, we have a 2-BR rented. I am trying to upgrade to a 3-BR or 4-BR. I've been calling this week, and so far no availability. Is there any chance at check in I can do that?? We did our reservation through Vacation Strategies. *(If someone else made your reservation for you using their points you cannot upgrade yourself to a bigger unit or longer stay. You would have to go through Vacation Strategies but if they were going to have something they would have had it by now.)*
> 
> 2. I'm still unclear about which tower to request (and I understand my request could very well go denied)... So, my first priority would be a newly-updated room; second priority would be proximity to kid pools; third priority a view (not necessarily fireworks, just a good view). Also, I do not want a ground floor unit. *(Bonnet Creek does not honor any requests unless you are a VIP owner. So I would not even bother asking. They have your room assigned before you get there and very rarely do they change anything unless you really throw a fit and then they may make you wait a really long time to change from what they have assigned for you)*
> 
> 3. Speaking of views, what should I be looking for/asking for? I've seen "lake" etc. Just don't know. *(They have pool view, lake view and the parking lot view is usually the view where you can see the fireworks but only from a few of the buildings. All 6 towers do not have fireworks views. We had a pool view but we do not stand out on the balcony pondering life and enjoying the view so I don't really care what view we have.)*
> 
> 4. Can you park near your building? Do you have to park far away and schlep? *(If you are coming back late at night you may have trouble finding a parking space right near your building. In tower 5 we had to park in the parking garage one night out of 6. Otherwise we parked in the lot right in front of the building)*
> 
> 5. Checking in, I know we'll have a mountain of stuff. Do we just look for a bellcart and get it to our unit (that works - just want to know ahead of time). *(You check in at building 1, more than most likely you will not be staying in building 1 so you pull up and get out and go in and check in first then they tell you which building you will be staying in. Once you get to your building you go right inside and they should have luggage carts in the little empty lobby right as you enter the building. Sometimes on busy check in days they won't have any)
> *
> 6. Groceries - anyone ordered ahead of time at Garden Grocer? Or, does it make sense to make a WalMart run. *(We always check in first because your room may not always be ready when you get there. Then once we get the car unloaded we go get groceries at Wal-Mart)*
> 
> 7. We have not opted for housekeeping - so that means NO housekeeping during the week - correct... I've been places where no housekeeping means beds made, garbaged emptied and that's it... Other places where "no means no". *(No housekeeping means they will not enter your room for any reason during your stay. You will have to wash your own towels and make your own beds, etc.)*
> 
> 8. Any recent WBC visitors have the latest on the parking pass? Do I need it? Not? Have no interest/time in the sales pitch, but understand I can unplug the phone, etc. Should I just skip the parking desk all together? *(You DO NOT NEED the parking pass. When you check in they will direct you to the parking pass desk, just walk right on by and out the door. To get past the guard at the gate all you do is hold your room key up and show them your room key and they wave you on in.)*
> 
> 9. Check in. Is there one main check in place? I understand check in begins at 4pm. We are driving and a little flexible. If we arrive at 2:30 would they consider checking us in, or would we have to wait until 4:00? *(If you get there early they will check you in early. If your room is not ready they will get your number and text you when it is ready. But unless you are requesting something other than what they already assigned you, if you get there at 2 your room will probably be ready at 2)*
> 
> I think that is all for now. So many thanks for all of the information you provide!!
> 
> Best,
> Emme



See my answers above


----------



## dismom115

luvdisney14 said:


> How is the wifi?



Here now. Tower 3 and wifi great. After awhile of inactivity you have to renter pass code again. Phones, iPads, computer all fine


----------



## brajfamily

I read somewhere that they show movies at night.  Is this every night and do they post what movies ahead of time?  We'll be there in a few weeks and just curious. Thanks!


----------



## emme24

We are staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek. Tomorrow is our first day venturing out to the parks.

Can anyone share with me the time to allow from leaving WBC in the morning to arriving at the gates in the AM? We'd like to be at the gates 20 minutes prior to rope drop each day.

Thanks!!


----------



## emme24

luvdisney14 said:


> How is the wifi?



We're on Floor 12 of Tower 5... WiFi is very strong right now...


----------



## AustinNYC

dismom115 said:


> Here now. Tower 3 and wifi great. After awhile of inactivity you have to renter pass code again. Phones, iPads, computer all fine



My wife and I are booked for Tower 3 in a couple of months... do you like it?


----------



## eeyoresnr

So not all presidential have stainless appliances.  We are in a 4 bedroom in building 4 and have black appliances.  Also called about a cabana for Friday and the price is $69.


----------



## dismom115

AustinNYC said:


> My wife and I are booked for Tower 3 in a couple of months... do you like it?



Very happy!  On 8th floor.  Little noise. Nice pool by building, short walk to hotel pool and bar, pirate pool, mini golf. Updated unit, no parking problems, but we are back before 9 each night so far.  My dd's comment says it all "I can believe we get to stay here!"

Let me know specific questions and I'll help you best I can.


----------



## Upatnoon

eeyoresnr said:


> So not all presidential have stainless appliances.  We are in a 4 bedroom in building 4 and have black appliances.  Also called about a cabana for Friday and the price is $69.


The prices of the cabanas have been different on every trip. They probably have some formula based on occupancy and the weather forecast.


----------



## aaronandterri

Do you know if its ok to have something mailed to the resort, are thy ok about this sort of stuff.

would it just be the usual hotel desk and mark it with there reservation number and date, hubby go in 3 weeks, would it be ok to order something a week ahead for delivery?


----------



## lillygator

So very hard to choose.... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

as you can see from my signature, we have stayed in quite a few Disney resorts....having found Bonnet Creek, we have been staying there for the past couple of years at $100-$120 a night for a 2 bedroom, full kitchen, great pools and on property, that is HARD to beat. 

we are heading back in August and the kids really want to stay on property and especially at AOA, my son is in love with Cars and even kissed the screen when I was showing him photos of the resort. We'll have PAP's and not worried about the dining plan as we have TIW and I don't think the dining plan is any value whatsoever. The kids want the magic bands, but I think we'll get them anyway as a passholder. 

I just can't wrap my head around the prices!! A week at BC is $840, a week at AOA thru WDW is $1849.43 but with Orbitz deal is $1537.10 - almost another week at BC!! I did price out others on Orbitz, $887.10 at CRS, $1256.70 AKL, etc...but that is for standard rooms, where it's 2 beds and you are falling over each other.


Has anyone gone from BC back to the WDW resorts - how did you fare? My kids are ages 11, 9 and 2 and we do go a lot during the year. We let our AP's lapse last Oct since I knew during the school year we'd only go for a weekend or two here or there and wanted to wait until our next weekly vacation to buy tickets. 

We do tend to stay a day or so at the resort during the week and like to rope drop and head back to the resort after lunch and go back out to dinner and fireworks.


----------



## eangel12

With how much your son loves Cars, I would splurge and do AOA.


----------



## tristyp

I am looking for a little help. I was wondering if anyone has used tripbound to book Bonnet Creek and if so were they good to deal with?


----------



## Upatnoon

lillygator said:


> So very hard to choose....
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> as you can see from my signature, we have stayed in quite a few Disney resorts....having found Bonnet Creek, we have been staying there for the past couple of years at $100-$120 a night for a 2 bedroom, full kitchen, great pools and on property, that is HARD to beat.
> 
> we are heading back in August and the kids really want to stay on property and especially at AOA, my son is in love with Cars and even kissed the screen when I was showing him photos of the resort. We'll have PAP's and not worried about the dining plan as we have TIW and I don't think the dining plan is any value whatsoever. The kids want the magic bands, but I think we'll get them anyway as a passholder.
> 
> I just can't wrap my head around the prices!! A week at BC is $840, a week at AOA thru WDW is $1849.43 but with Orbitz deal is $1537.10 - almost another week at BC!! I did price out others on Orbitz, $887.10 at CRS, $1256.70 AKL, etc...but that is for standard rooms, where it's 2 beds and you are falling over each other.
> 
> 
> Has anyone gone from BC back to the WDW resorts - how did you fare? My kids are ages 11, 9 and 2 and we do go a lot during the year. We let our AP's lapse last Oct since I knew during the school year we'd only go for a weekend or two here or there and wanted to wait until our next weekly vacation to buy tickets.
> 
> We do tend to stay a day or so at the resort during the week and like to rope drop and head back to the resort after lunch and go back out to dinner and fireworks.


We go to the disney resorts, like AOA, all the time -- to walk around and eat dinner.

Then we go back to our much larger space at Bonnet Creek.

However, unlike other people visiting Disney, we have stayed in many of the on-site resorts, and we have visited Disney many times, so we don't feel like we are "missing out" on anything by staying at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## supergoofy

lillygator said:


> So very hard to choose....
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> as you can see from my signature, we have stayed in quite a few Disney resorts....having found Bonnet Creek, we have been staying there for the past couple of years at $100-$120 a night for a 2 bedroom, full kitchen, great pools and on property, that is HARD to beat.
> 
> we are heading back in August and the kids really want to stay on property and especially at AOA, my son is in love with Cars and even kissed the screen when I was showing him photos of the resort. We'll have PAP's and not worried about the dining plan as we have TIW and I don't think the dining plan is any value whatsoever. The kids want the magic bands, but I think we'll get them anyway as a passholder.
> 
> I just can't wrap my head around the prices!! A week at BC is $840, a week at AOA thru WDW is $1849.43 but with Orbitz deal is $1537.10 - almost another week at BC!! I did price out others on Orbitz, $887.10 at CRS, $1256.70 AKL, etc...but that is for standard rooms, where it's 2 beds and you are falling over each other.
> 
> 
> Has anyone gone from BC back to the WDW resorts - how did you fare? My kids are ages 11, 9 and 2 and we do go a lot during the year. We let our AP's lapse last Oct since I knew during the school year we'd only go for a weekend or two here or there and wanted to wait until our next weekly vacation to buy tickets.
> 
> We do tend to stay a day or so at the resort during the week and like to rope drop and head back to the resort after lunch and go back out to dinner and fireworks.





Can you do a split stay?

Can you do a short trip and just stay at AOA?

If you did a short trip now and could do one later in the year you could do Bonnet Creek.


----------



## aaronandterri

aaronandterri said:


> Do you know if its ok to have something mailed to the resort, are thy ok about this sort of stuff.
> 
> would it just be the usual hotel desk and mark it with there reservation number and date, hubby go in 3 weeks, would it be ok to order something a week ahead for delivery?



Does anyone know?


----------



## tinkerbell181

Does anyone know if the beds in the second bedroom move?  I am hoping I can push one against the wall and maybe put a chair on the other side and avoid renting bedrails for my 3 year old.

Any info appreciated - thank you!!


----------



## AustinNYC

dismom115 said:


> Very happy!  On 8th floor.  Little noise. Nice pool by building, short walk to hotel pool and bar, pirate pool, mini golf. Updated unit, no parking problems, but we are back before 9 each night so far.  My dd's comment says it all "I can believe we get to stay here!"
> 
> Let me know specific questions and I'll help you best I can.



Thank you dismom115!  That is reassuring, now hopefully being a Wyndham owner they weren't just giving me lip service when they told me tower 3.  We will find out in a couple of months!


----------



## dismom115

tinkerbell181 said:


> Does anyone know if the beds in the second bedroom move?  I am hoping I can push one against the wall and maybe put a chair on the other side and avoid renting bedrails for my 3 year old.  Any info appreciated - thank you!!



I just ran into the 2nd bedroom to try and they do not. They are on a platform vs a box springs. One bed is about 2 ft from the wall-too narrow for unit chairs to fit between the wall and bed.  Chairs from the unit would fit on either side of the other bed. Hope this helps!


----------



## cherish2002

Has anyone booked through VacationStrategy lately? In the past, they used to put our names in the reservation with WBC and we could call directly to confirm about a month prior when we paid our deposit. Now they tell me it will happen only the week before we arrive.

Should I be concerned? 

Has ownership there changed? Its a whole bunch of different people than I've dealt with in the past few years.


----------



## cherish2002

Dismom - we have moved the beds in the 2nd bedroom for that very reason. While the headrests don't move, you can actually move the boxspring/frame.  A pain to do (and then put back), but its definitely feasible!


----------



## tinkerbell181

dismom115 said:


> I just ran into the 2nd bedroom to try and they do not. They are on a platform vs a box springs. One bed is about 2 ft from the wall-too narrow for unit chairs to fit between the wall and bed.  Chairs from the unit would fit on either side of the other bed. Hope this helps!



Thank you for checking for me!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## LekiaHall

Does anyone have experience booking just 60 days out with Vacation Upgrades (to get the $120/night rate)? 

Don't really want to move our dates up and the week we'd like is at $180/night.


----------



## jaykorf001

LekiaHall said:


> Does anyone have experience booking just 60 days out with Vacation Upgrades (to get the $120/night rate)?  Don't really want to move our dates up and the week we'd like is at $180/night.



We booked in January for March but we only needed a 1 BR. They had two different weeks in March available. I suspect if you wait you run the risk they won't have what you want?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## LekiaHall

jaykorf001 said:


> We booked in January for March but we only needed a 1 BR. They had two different weeks in March available. I suspect if you wait you run the risk they won't have what you want?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Eek. $420 is nothing to sneeze at, so I think we'll take our chances. My oldest isn't going on this trip, so if worst comes to worst, the 5 of us can make do with a 1 bedroom if that's all that's left. Will keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## ePink

cherish2002 said:


> Has anyone booked through VacationStrategy lately? In the past, they used to put our names in the reservation with WBC and we could call directly to confirm about a month prior when we paid our deposit. Now they tell me it will happen only the week before we arrive.  Should I be concerned?  Has ownership there changed? Its a whole bunch of different people than I've dealt with in the past few years.



Cherish - we did not use Vacation Strategy, but that's the same info I got for our upcoming trip. Something about not being about to change once they download the name. Glad to hear you are getting the same story.


----------



## sretav

ePink said:


> Cherish - we did not use Vacation Strategy, but that's the same info I got for our upcoming trip. Something about not being about to change once they download the name. Glad to hear you are getting the same story.



We booked our 12 nights through Dream Travel Inc. We arrive Sunday and after calling WBC today to confirm our reservations, found out we weren't even in the system yet. After asking Dream Travel, I was told they don't put us in the WBC system until 48 hours before the reservation.


----------



## Rosebud123

sretav said:


> We booked our 12 nights through Dream Travel Inc. We arrive Sunday and after calling WBC today to confirm our reservations, found out we weren't even in the system yet. After asking Dream Travel, I was told they don't put us in the WBC system until 48 hours before the reservation.



We're checking in on the 23rd of April and Vacation Upgrades emailed me the letters from Wyndham with my name on it a few days ago.


----------



## maz100

Hi

I need some help on what Tower to Stay at..  

*Any suggestions on what Tower Building to stay at...*

Booked a 2 Bedroom Deluxe..  Will be asking for room facing the lake.

I can't remember does the 2 Bedroom deluxe have a balcony?

We are 3 single women just going to relax at pool and going to parks
We will be using the Resort Shuttle since we will not have a car while staying at resort..  
Would like a Tower we can get to room with no problems after arriving from parks late at night with shuttle bus
Want to be close to Lazy river, great Pool and Bar restaurant..
Also looking for Tower renovated and nice rooms..

It has been awhile since I've been at Resort..  
Last time stayed in the building with the Activity center which is also the same building for La Cantina..  *What tower number was that?*

Hope someone can help answer my questions..  

Looking for any suggestions..

Thanks


----------



## allisch

maz100 said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I need some help on what Tower to Stay at..
> 
> Any suggestions on what Tower Building to stay at...
> 
> Booked a 2 Bedroom Deluxe..  Will be asking for room facing the lake.
> 
> I can't remember does the 2 Bedroom deluxe have a balcony?
> 
> We are 3 single women just going to relax at pool and going to parks
> We will be using the Resort Shuttle since we will not have a car while staying at resort..
> Would like a Tower we can get to room with no problems after arriving from parks late at night with shuttle bus
> Want to be close to Lazy river, great Pool and Bar restaurant..
> Also looking for Tower renovated and nice rooms..
> 
> It has been awhile since I've been at Resort..
> Last time stayed in the building with the Activity center which is also the same building for La Cantina..  What tower number was that?
> 
> Hope someone can help answer my questions..
> 
> Looking for any suggestions..
> 
> Thanks



I prefer towers 5 and 6. Tower 5 overlooks a very nice lazy river and the lake. Tower 6 has a pirate slide pool with cabanas available for rent (great for relaxing.) Tower 6 is tougher to get since their aren't many floors with deluxe units (most are presidential.) Tower requests are simply requests and not always honored.


----------



## Spanky

The resort shuttle will cost you 3 ladies more than the parking fee at the parks. Since there are 3 of you a taxi would be about the same price and you could go on your time table. You don't say how you are arriving but if you are flying into MCO then the cost of the taxi from the airport plus the shuttle cost will be more than renting a small car.  Just something to consider...


----------



## katallo

What are the current shuttle prices.  We've heard the timing is terrible.


----------



## Upatnoon

katallo said:


> What are the current shuttle prices.  We've heard the timing is terrible.


$6 per person, per day.


----------



## staggle

Who do you use to rent from at WBC? Want to go back next March loved it so much there! Do they have 1 bedrooms? This year I had a 3 bedroom, but will only need 1 bedroom for next year.


----------



## sretav

Not sure how we got so lucky but upon arrival yesterday for 12 nights in a 2 bedroom deluxe, we found out we'd been upgraded to a 4 bedroom/4 bath presidential in Tower 5 on the top floor. Amazing room or should I say luxury penthouse! Even for a family of 6 (2 adults, 4 small kids), this place is huge!

Not sure how their upgrade system works. Maybe we got the extra big shovel of offsite pixie dust because we are booked for 12 days. In any case, not asking questions. ;0)


----------



## floridacrazy

Congrats on your upgrade.  12 days in a 4-bedroom - what a nice vacation.    Are you a Wyndham owner or did you rent from a person or company that most people on this site use?  You were sprinkled with pixie dust, especially if you were a renter and not a Wyndham owner.

Have a great vacation.


----------



## katallo

sretav said:


> Not sure how we got so lucky but upon arrival yesterday for 12 nights in a 2 bedroom deluxe, we found out we'd been upgraded to a 4 bedroom/4 bath presidential in Tower 5 on the top floor. Amazing room or should I say luxury penthouse! Even for a family of 6 (2 adults, 4 small kids), this place is huge!
> 
> Not sure how their upgrade system works. Maybe we got the extra big shovel of offsite pixie dust because we are booked for 12 days. In any case, not asking questions. ;0)



That is amazing.  Congrats!!


----------



## WDWannabe

Is there a link to grocery stores near BCR?


----------



## jaykorf001

sretav said:


> Not sure how we got so lucky but upon arrival yesterday for 12 nights in a 2 bedroom deluxe, we found out we'd been upgraded to a 4 bedroom/4 bath presidential in Tower 5 on the top floor. Amazing room or should I say luxury penthouse! Even for a family of 6 (2 adults, 4 small kids), this place is huge!  Not sure how their upgrade system works. Maybe we got the extra big shovel of offsite pixie dust because we are booked for 12 days. In any case, not asking questions. ;0)



Wow! Awesome. Congrats and enjoy.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## ChloeH

tinkerbell181 said:


> Does anyone know if the beds in the second bedroom move?  I am hoping I can push one against the wall and maybe put a chair on the other side and avoid renting bedrails for my 3 year old.
> 
> Any info appreciated - thank you!!



In case it's too hard to move the bed, here are a few things we have done other places:

We always unpack and so need a place to put suitcases anyway. Once, qw stood them up in a row between the bed and wall - it was just enough room for them sideways. And put a pillow on top. This made it taller than the bed, so no rolling onto the suitcase, and no floor to fall onto.  

I have read a tip to put a pool noodle under the bottom sheet - we never had one with us, but rolling up a big towel into a long tube shape, and putting it under the bottom sheet actually worked to prevent rolling out of the bed. I also like to tuck the blanket in as far as I can between the mattress and box spring.


----------



## eeyoresnr

maz100 said:


> Hi
> 
> I need some help on what Tower to Stay at..
> 
> *Any suggestions on what Tower Building to stay at...*
> 
> Booked a 2 Bedroom Deluxe..  Will be asking for room facing the lake.
> 
> I can't remember does the 2 Bedroom deluxe have a balcony?
> 
> We are 3 single women just going to relax at pool and going to parks
> We will be using the Resort Shuttle since we will not have a car while staying at resort..
> Would like a Tower we can get to room with no problems after arriving from parks late at night with shuttle bus
> Want to be close to Lazy river, great Pool and Bar restaurant..
> Also looking for Tower renovated and nice rooms..
> 
> It has been awhile since I've been at Resort..
> Last time stayed in the building with the Activity center which is also the same building for La Cantina..  *What tower number was that?*
> 
> Hope someone can help answer my questions..
> 
> Looking for any suggestions..
> 
> Thanks



just remember requests are just that. many people request a certain tower and are told not available , as well as facing lake. I honestly believe it has to do with the actual person working the desk and not what is actually available


----------



## thedonkeycentrehalf

Is there a luggage store at BCR?  Our flight home isn't until late and I would prefer to leave our luggage somewhere secure at BC than have to leave it in the car all day.


----------



## kat3668

Yes in building 1 by the front entrance.


----------



## VP037388

Would someone share their dining experiences from BC? I can find the restaurants but no good details like menus, quality or price. Our last trip we were at WL and relied heavily on the food court. I'm curious as what to expect for our upcoming stay at BC...we are almost at 180 days.


----------



## jaykorf001

VP037388 said:


> Would someone share their dining experiences from BC? I can find the restaurants but no good details like menus, quality or price. Our last trip we were at WL and relied heavily on the food court. I'm curious as what to expect for our upcoming stay at BC...we are almost at 180 days.



We thought the Wyndham Grand (hotel) had good bar and grill food at resort prices. I am talking about the bar and grill near the lake. WBC itself has no restaurant but the hotel is as convenient.  We had fried pickles -- yum, the burgers where too big IMO but still good. WBC has a pizza and sandwich shop. We did not try it so I can't comment. 

Also, a the Hilton and Waldorf are very close and have restaurants. 

We ordered Giordanos and had it delivered early in our trip and ate it all week long. Loved both the Chicago style pizza and lasagna.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Rosebud123

VP037388 said:


> Would someone share their dining experiences from BC? I can find the restaurants but no good details like menus, quality or price. Our last trip we were at WL and relied heavily on the food court. I'm curious as what to expect for our upcoming stay at BC...we are almost at 180 days.



We were there two years ago and got sandwiches (not great) from a place in the main building (where the registration desk is) and pizza (pretty good) from the pool bar near building 3. I think those are the only two "quick-servie" type places at WBC.


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

VP037388 said:


> Would someone share their dining experiences from BC? I can find the restaurants but no good details like menus, quality or price. Our last trip we were at WL and relied heavily on the food court. I'm curious as what to expect for our upcoming stay at BC...we are almost at 180 days.



At least once each trip we order pizza from the bar by the pool. Its nice to let the kids swim and eat while we all relax. Surprisingly the pizza was pretty good and very affordable.


----------



## kylovebug

Where can you smoke at? Granny is coming with us. She has quit smoking for right now, but you never know about tomorrow!


----------



## cammie810

We had a small pizza one night at one of the pool bars that was actually pretty good.  There is also an outdoor place next to one of the lazy rivers that has sandwiches and appetizers and stuff.  Didnt eat there but the food looked ok.  The restaurants at the hotel are kind of expensive.  Cheaper to get take out delivered! 
As far as smoking....you can smoke on your balcony.  Ashtrays are provided.  Walking around the complex there are many outdoor smoking areas.


----------



## kylovebug

Thank you for your reply - I caught Granny smoking less than 3 hours after I posted that. I think I jinxed her!


----------



## maz100

Hi

I have heard shuttle schedules and times have changed on March 1 also now charging a fee of $6 per person ..

I was told there are less shuttle times from and to parks especially to Magic Kingdom

*Can someone post the new Disney Shuttle schedule *


I would like to see how much it has changed from last year schedule I have so I can plan my own itinerary


thanks


----------



## MistressMerryweather

Anyone have a quick link to the list of kitchen items in the 2 bed deluxe. Pots?  Pans? Etc.


----------



## Spanky

The kitchens come fully stocked with dishes, flatware, knives, basic pots and pans, colander, hand mixer, blender, toaster, coffee maker (takes cone style filters), standard gadgets: corkscrew, can opener, cheese grater, pizza cutter, ice cream scoop. The units come stocked with a few days worth of coffee, dishwashing liquid, dishwasher tabs and laundry soap. 
The above is from page 1 of this forum. I find the pots & pans are usually - 1 big pot, 1 fry pan, usually 2 different size sauce pans. Usually a 9 X 9 glass pan, sometimes a 13 x 9. Cookie sheet, I have never found a cake pan. The oven usually has a roaster pan in the drawer below.  Sometimes there are glass dishes you can use to cook in the oven or microwave.


----------



## ChloeH

How are the pools in the beginning of November?  Is the water warn enough to swim if it is chilly out?  I would hate to go an miss out on the pools - they look so fun!   We've never stayed at Bonnet Creek yet . We have stayed at PORFQ the first week of December and swimming was too cold. Is November at BC better?


----------



## MistressMerryweather

Spanky said:


> The kitchens come fully stocked with dishes, flatware, knives, basic pots and pans, colander, hand mixer, blender, toaster, coffee maker (takes cone style filters), standard gadgets: corkscrew, can opener, cheese grater, pizza cutter, ice cream scoop. The units come stocked with a few days worth of coffee, dishwashing liquid, dishwasher tabs and laundry soap.
> The above is from page 1 of this forum. I find the pots & pans are usually - 1 big pot, 1 fry pan, usually 2 different size sauce pans. Usually a 9 X 9 glass pan, sometimes a 13 x 9. Cookie sheet, I have never found a cake pan. The oven usually has a roaster pan in the drawer below.  Sometimes there are glass dishes you can use to cook in the oven or microwave.



Thank you so much!


----------



## ChloeH

Also does BC do anything for Halloween?


----------



## ePink

Question on the in room safe. Is it large enough to hold a laptop?


----------



## canadadoug

Anyone have any luck with tower / room requests? What's the best strategy?


----------



## Binney

Is there a hairdryer in the bathroom?


----------



## melissac

Binney said:


> Is there a hairdryer in the bathroom?



Good questions!!!! I was just going to ask


----------



## dismom115

Yes hair dryer in room.  The safe not big enough for a laptop.  Maybe a tablet, but that is it.


----------



## lindaprvs

Upatnoon said:


> $6 per person, per day.



Adults and kids?


----------



## NorthernGrl

Question on how sticky the resort is on numbers of bodies in the units?
Our trip that was my family, my mom, sister and kids has now expanded to include my dad.  And my mom wants to take my brother's kids too.

We currently have a 3BR deluxe, sleeps 10.  I'm assuming since my nephew is an infant in a pack 'n play, he won't necessarily cause an issue.  Even if we can upgrade to a 4BR, we'll still be too many to fit, but are willing to bring air mattresses.  Will this be a problem?  Will they give us a hard time if we're signing up 8 kids for the activities?

Not sure this is going to work out.

Thanks for your insight.


----------



## skw444

Binney said:


> Is there a hairdryer in the bathroom?



Yes, there is a hair dryer.


----------



## Upatnoon

lindaprvs said:


> Adults and kids?


$6 for adults and kids and seniors. Everyone.


----------



## Upatnoon

NorthernGrl said:


> Question on how sticky the resort is on numbers of bodies in the units?
> Our trip that was my family, my mom, sister and kids has now expanded to include my dad.  And my mom wants to take my brother's kids too.
> 
> We currently have a 3BR deluxe, sleeps 10.  I'm assuming since my nephew is an infant in a pack 'n play, he won't necessarily cause an issue.  Even if we can upgrade to a 4BR, we'll still be too many to fit, but are willing to bring air mattresses.  Will this be a problem?  Will they give us a hard time if we're signing up 8 kids for the activities?
> 
> Not sure this is going to work out.
> 
> Thanks for your insight.


I'd suggest the new family rent an additional 2 bedroom unit. That way you have plenty of space and sanity for everyone.


----------



## eangel12

NorthernGrl said:


> Question on how sticky the resort is on numbers of bodies in the units? Our trip that was my family, my mom, sister and kids has now expanded to include my dad.  And my mom wants to take my brother's kids too.  We currently have a 3BR deluxe, sleeps 10.  I'm assuming since my nephew is an infant in a pack 'n play, he won't necessarily cause an issue.  Even if we can upgrade to a 4BR, we'll still be too many to fit, but are willing to bring air mattresses.  Will this be a problem?  Will they give us a hard time if we're signing up 8 kids for the activities?  Not sure this is going to work out.  Thanks for your insight.



They limit the number of people per room due to fire code regulations. I would book another 2 bedroom. Also, the hotel could cancel your reservations if they found you had more people than legally allowed in the room.


----------



## magrudersmakes3

We are staying in July and I have a friend that is probably going to come visit us.  She is an adult, no kids so would she be able to sit poolside with us as our kids swim.  I'm not sure if that is frowned upon.


----------



## badiggio

the 4 bedroom is Plenty big,sleeps 12 I believe.We were 9 and had no problems whatsoever.


----------



## melissac

Couple of questions:

1. on our way to resort(from airport) we want to stop at a Publix any suggestion on where to stop?

2. Closest Waffle House.

Thanks


----------



## thedonkeycentrehalf

melissac said:


> Couple of questions:
> 
> 1. on our way to resort(from airport) we want to stop at a Publix any suggestion on where to stop?
> 
> 2. Closest Waffle House.
> 
> Thanks



1) It depends on your route.  The nearest Publix is either up near Premium Outlets or on the junction of 192 just south of Gaylord Palms.


----------



## NorthernGrl

badiggio said:


> the 4 bedroom is Plenty big,sleeps 12 I believe.We were 9 and had no problems whatsoever.



We would be 14 though.


Thanks for the input.  We were trying to keep costs down and I'm not sure that we can afford another unit.  I'm going to have to talk this out with my mom and try to let her down gently that my nieces won't be able to join us.


----------



## carlbarry

thedonkeycentrehalf said:


> 1).  The nearest Publix is either up near Premium Outlets or on the junction of 192 just south of Gaylord Palms.



192 (Irlo Bronson) and Vineland.


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

bound4wdw said:


> I'm sure this has been asked several times and I can't seem to find the answer on here, so I'll ask again.
> What websites can I use to book through this resort?  I've gone to the vacationupgrades.com and it just seems like a shady website, trying not to judge a book by its cover, but also not wanting to part from my money without a product. Please tell me of any other sites and experiences.
> Thanks!



Vacation Upgrades is a very reputable company. However I have always used Vacation Strategy. We are using them for the 3rd straight time for our trip next month. I cant recommend them enough. They have a best price guarantee and will price match other quotes you may get. They also have super customer service.


----------



## veronrepp

Cool


----------



## badiggio

NorthernGrl said:


> We would be 14 though.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input.  We were trying to keep costs down and I'm not sure that we can afford another unit.  I'm going to have to talk this out with my mom and try to let her down gently that my nieces won't be able to join us.



OOps.For that many people and if you really want everyone to come,check out vrbo.com.There's plenty of houses nearby,with 5 or more bedrooms, to rent with private pools and screened in patios,that can accomodate you.It'll probably be cheaper too.


----------



## cork2009

I contacted both Vacation Stategy & Vacation Upgrades.  Stategy had a much better rate (also they don't charge a one time fee) so the difference between the two was $159 for the same type room and # of days.  Just an fyi!


----------



## Upatnoon

magrudersmakes3 said:


> We are staying in July and I have a friend that is probably going to come visit us.  She is an adult, no kids so would she be able to sit poolside with us as our kids swim.  I'm not sure if that is frowned upon.


She'll have no problem at all. It isn't like a disney resort where they want the names of every person in the room or have wristbands to use the pool.


----------



## magrudersmakes3

Upatnoon said:


> She'll have no problem at all. It isn't like a disney resort where they want the names of every person in the room or have wristbands to use the pool.



Thank you!


----------



## JenDett

There is currently a Groupon for WBC, with dates into August.  Not sure how it compares to the usual outlets, as we have never stayed in summer.

http://www.groupon.com/deals/ga-bk-...n=UserReferral&utm_medium=email&utm_source=uu


----------



## ChloeH

ChloeH said:


> How are the pools in the beginning of November?  Is the water warn enough to swim if it is chilly out?  I would hate to go an miss out on the pools - they look so fun!   We've never stayed at Bonnet Creek yet . We have stayed at PORFQ the first week of December and swimming was too cold. Is November at BC better?



Hasn't anyone stayed at BC in November?  
I am really curious about what it is usually like at the beginning of November.  If the water is kept fairly warm, we probably won't mind cold outside. 

If usually you can't enjoy swimming we may consider renting a house instead (it will be cheaper but won't have the pools) since our next trip is off site anyway.    

TIA


----------



## Portugal1000

ChloeH said:


> Hasn't anyone stayed at BC in November?
> I am really curious about what it is usually like at the beginning of November.  If the water is kept fairly warm, we probably won't mind cold outside.
> 
> If usually you can't enjoy swimming we may consider renting a house instead (it will be cheaper but won't have the pools) since our next trip is off site anyway.
> 
> TIA



I have stayed in November and the pools were lovey to swim in. (although you may want to take into account I am from England so it may feel warmer to me) Also been in December and again no problem except for a couple of days one year when there was ice on the car. However we still swam every day but did have to keep getting out to get in the Jacuzzi. I generally think the pools in Disney Resorts are too warm in the summer but BC always seem to be perfect no matter the time of the year to us.


----------



## Upatnoon

ChloeH said:


> Hasn't anyone stayed at BC in November?
> I am really curious about what it is usually like at the beginning of November.  If the water is kept fairly warm, we probably won't mind cold outside.
> 
> If usually you can't enjoy swimming we may consider renting a house instead (it will be cheaper but won't have the pools) since our next trip is off site anyway.
> 
> TIA


The pools at Bonnet Creek are heated. November is a great month to visit Florida.

The highs are usually in the mid 70s to low 80s.


----------



## DisneyFlash

We are at WBC in tower 6.  It is obvious to me the pools are heated, but with a typical (but significant) FLA afternoon t-storm the water was chilly!


----------



## lindaprvs

We haven't been to WBC in 2 years. . . I understand since then the shuttles now charge. . is it the same price for kids too or is there a age limit? Trying to decide if we should just drive and park. We LOVED the shuttle when we went 3 years ago for Disney (2 years ago we stayed but just did seaworld) 

TIA!


----------



## Upatnoon

lindaprvs said:


> We haven't been to WBC in 2 years. . . I understand since then the shuttles now charge. . is it the same price for kids too or is there a age limit? Trying to decide if we should just drive and park. We LOVED the shuttle when we went 3 years ago for Disney (2 years ago we stayed but just did seaworld)
> 
> TIA!


Same price, $6 a day, for all riders. No discounts or kid fares.

While the resort is great, the bus service is a shadow of what it once was.


----------



## tinkerbell181

It has been a long time since our last visit to Bonnet Creek.  I remembering taking our router last time (suggested here) since the wifi was so spotty and there was hard wired (sorry, whatever the technical term is) internet in the room.  Is this still the case? Should we take a router again?


----------



## lindaprvs

Upatnoon said:


> Same price, $6 a day, for all riders. No discounts or kid fares.
> 
> While the resort is great, the bus service is a shadow of what it once was.



Thanks! We will be driving then. . .


----------



## nutsfordisney1

Hi everyone.  New to these boards.  I just booked our first vacation at BC for 2 weeks in July.  It will be 3 adults and 2 kids.  We will be in a 2-bedroom.  We have an early flight and I was told check-in is at 4pm.  Will they hold our luggage until check-in since we will be arriving early?  Do they also have a place to store food that needs to be refrigerated until we check in?  We plan on making a supermarket stop on the way from the airport.

I've read a couple of postings about BC not taking room requests, but if someone requests a room on the ground floor - is that possible?  Do a lot of people request ground floor rooms?

Do the ground floor rooms have a patio area which would be the same as the rooms with a balcony?  

Since we will be there for 2 weeks, we will need to go to a supermarket to buy stuff that we couldn't get in the half our supermarket stop on the way from the airport.  Which is the closest supermarket to BC?  We will be taking a cab since no one in our group drives.

Do they force you to go on the timeshare presentation and if you don't will they give you a room that no one else would want?  How long are the timeshare presentations while at BC and are the gifts worth it?  Do they give discounts on Disney park tickets?

I've read that there is a $6 charge per person r/t for their shuttles to Disney parks.  Since it will cost us $30 a day for the shuttle to Disney parks, is it cheaper to just take a cab?  

How much will a cab be from BC to Magic Kingdom?  What is the closest Disney park to BC?  Can I go by cab to a park that would be cheaper and then use the Disney buses to the other parks?

Sorry for so many questions.  I like to have everything planned ahead of time.


----------



## lisski76

nutsfordisney1 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone.  New to these boards.  I just booked our first vacation at BC for 2 weeks in July.  It will be 3 adults and 2 kids.  We will be in a 2-bedroom.  We have an early flight and I was told check-in is at 4pm.  Will they hold our luggage until check-in since we will be arriving early?
> 
> Yes they will hold your luggage
> 
> 
> Do they also have a place to store food that needs to be refrigerated until we check in?  We plan on making a supermarket stop on the way from the airport.
> 
> Yes, they can store food
> 
> I've read a couple of postings about BC not taking room requests, but if someone requests a room on the ground floor - is that possible?  Do a lot of people request ground floor rooms?
> 
> Anything is possible
> 
> Do the ground floor rooms have a patio area which would be the same as the rooms with a balcony?
> 
> Ground floors are surrounded by bushes, trees...won't be able to enjoy it as much as an upper floor.
> 
> Since we will be there for 2 weeks, we will need to go to a supermarket to buy stuff that we couldn't get in the half our supermarket stop on the way from the airport.  Which is the closest supermarket to BC?  We will be taking a cab since no one in our group drives.
> 
> I believe the super Walmart is the closest.
> 
> Do they force you to go on the timeshare presentation and if you don't will they give you a room that no one else would want?  How long are the timeshare presentations while at BC and are the gifts worth it?  Do they give discounts on Disney park tickets?
> 
> No, the don't force you and it will have no effect on your room selection.  They give you your room prior to trying to get you to join the timeshare.  Since you won't have a car, you will not need to visit the parking desk, which is where they try to get you to go on the tour.  I have read the presentation takes a few hours.  I'm not sure about the gift.
> 
> I've read that there is a $6 charge per person r/t for their shuttles to Disney parks.  Since it will cost us $30 a day for the shuttle to Disney parks, is it cheaper to just take a cab?
> 
> A cab will cost about $20-$25 depending on the park.
> 
> How much will a cab be from BC to Magic Kingdom?  What is the closest Disney park to BC?  Can I go by cab to a park that would be cheaper and then use the Disney buses to the other parks?
> 
> You could always take a $5 cab ride across the street to Caribbean beach resort and use their buses.
> 
> Sorry for so many questions.  I like to have everything planned ahead of time.


...


----------



## carlbarry

tinkerbell181 said:


> It has been a long time since our last visit to Bonnet Creek.  I remembering taking our router last time (suggested here) since the wifi was so spotty and there was hard wired (sorry, whatever the technical term is) internet in the room.  Is this still the case? Should we take a router again?



I believe the WiFi has improved.  I haven't read any router questions here for quite a while.


----------



## cork2009

I'd like to know which tower would be closest to a pool/lazy river for teens? They won't want to be near the kiddie pools (if there are any) and I'm hoping for easy access to the pool best for them as well as a cabana.

I'd like to be in a room/tower that is updated as well.

And believe it or not, I prefer a low floor...i really dislike elevators!  

So any tips for a tower and floor that can meet my wish list would be great

TIA!


----------



## allisch

cork2009 said:
			
		

> I'd like to know which tower would be closest to a pool/lazy river for teens? They won't want to be near the kiddie pools (if there are any) and I'm hoping for easy access to the pool best for them as well as a cabana.
> 
> I'd like to be in a room/tower that is updated as well.
> 
> And believe it or not, I prefer a low floor...i really dislike elevators!
> 
> So any tips for a tower and floor that can meet my wish list would be great
> 
> TIA!



I would request towers 4 5 or 6. 5 overlooks a nice lazy river and 6 has great cabanas and a pirate slide. 4 is close enough to walk to the lazy river or pirate slide and it also has its own pool.


----------



## cork2009

Great thanks so much!


----------



## Laineysmom

I am so excited. We are heading to our first stay at WBC in June and can't wait. There are six of us (dh, dd9, myself, my sister, her dh and her ds1) sharing a 2 bedroom.  This will be our kids' first trip to wdw and the first trip in what seems like forever (pre-Animal Kindom).  This is a bittersweet trip for us as we lost both our mother and grandma within a month of each other during the holidays. Grandma was living in a nursing in PA but was buried next to grandpa at the veterns cemetary in Bushnell. After taking care of our mother while she battled cancer for over 2 years, we did not have the time off work or the money to arrange to go down to FL until now. We decided since we were going to be down there anyways, we wanted to take the kids do Disney and after the stress of the last few years, we needed a fun vacation.

We will be driving down from Alabama and arriving on June 6 and staying one week. Before we checkin we will making a detour to pay our respects at Bushnell. It will likely be early afternoon when we arrive at WBC and I know we should go ahead and try to check in and if our condo isn't available, we can hang out at the pool. DH is disabled and will just want to rest so I'm thinking of renting a cabana, is this something we should try to reserve ahead of time? Do we need to put a deposit down? If so, are we out of luck if the weather is bad? Also, from the pictures it looks like there are only two lounge chairs per cabana, are there other chairs nearby or just other cabanas? I'd rather just rent one for all of us to share but it looks like we may need to get two. 

I'm working on a list of things we will need to bring with us and I thought I read cookie sheets were not provided then I saw a post today that said they were? If so, is it just one? We have a ton of frozen cookie dough from the kids' fundraisers so we were planning to pack some in the cooler to bake as snacks in the condo. My family plans to do some basic cooking in the condo, my sister's does not (we will be in two vehicles). I'm thinking about making a lasagna or a cassorole before we leave and freeze it to keep in the cooler. Since this is the kids' first trip, we are splurging on several character meals (somehow I scored reservations for breakfast at the Castle for dd and myself) but I'm trying to offset the splurges by eating in the room for most of the other meals. We plan to take a break from the parks on Monday and I was thinking of grilling some steaks that night. 

For those that drive, I am wondering what are your "must bring" or "wished I had brought" items? I already have extra papertowels, paperplates, laudry detergent pods and dishwasher pods on the list. Any other suggestions? Thanks! It's because of this board that we learned about and decided to stay at WBC! Thanks for all the helpful tips and advice.


----------



## CTdaizy

We don't drive, but a must for us is a Britta pitcher, and dryer sheets!


----------



## dismom115

Laineysmom said:


> I am so excited. We are heading to our first stay at WBC in June and can't wait. There are six of us (dh, dd9, myself, my sister, her dh and her ds1) sharing a 2 bedroom.  This will be our kids' first trip to wdw and the first trip in what seems like forever (pre-Animal Kindom).  This is a bittersweet trip for us as we lost both our mother and grandma within a month of each other during the holidays. Grandma was living in a nursing in PA but was buried next to grandpa at the veterns cemetary in Bushnell. After taking care of our mother while she battled cancer for over 2 years, we did not have the time off work or the money to arrange to go down to FL until now. We decided since we were going to be down there anyways, we wanted to take the kids do Disney and after the stress of the last few years, we needed a fun vacation.  We will be driving down from Alabama and arriving on June 6 and staying one week. Before we checkin we will making a detour to pay our respects at Bushnell. It will likely be early afternoon when we arrive at WBC and I know we should go ahead and try to check in and if our condo isn't available, we can hang out at the pool. DH is disabled and will just want to rest so I'm thinking of renting a cabana, is this something we should try to reserve ahead of time? Do we need to put a deposit down? If so, are we out of luck if the weather is bad? Also, from the pictures it looks like there are only two lounge chairs per cabana, are there other chairs nearby or just other cabanas? I'd rather just rent one for all of us to share but it looks like we may need to get two.  I'm working on a list of things we will need to bring with us and I thought I read cookie sheets were not provided then I saw a post today that said they were? If so, is it just one? We have a ton of frozen cookie dough from the kids' fundraisers so we were planning to pack some in the cooler to bake as snacks in the condo. My family plans to do some basic cooking in the condo, my sister's does not (we will be in two vehicles). I'm thinking about making a lasagna or a cassorole before we leave and freeze it to keep in the cooler. Since this is the kids' first trip, we are splurging on several character meals (somehow I scored reservations for breakfast at the Castle for dd and myself) but I'm trying to offset the splurges by eating in the room for most of the other meals. We plan to take a break from the parks on Monday and I was thinking of grilling some steaks that night.  For those that drive, I am wondering what are your "must bring" or "wished I had brought" items? I already have extra papertowels, paperplates, laudry detergent pods and dishwasher pods on the list. Any other suggestions? Thanks! It's because of this board that we learned about and decided to stay at WBC! Thanks for all the helpful tips and advice.


There was one cookie sheet and one metal cake pan when we were there a month ago. I would suggest adding clothes pins (for helping blinds stay closed) and zip lock baggies (never have too many around)!


----------



## CTdaizy

We don't drive, but a must for us is a Britta pitcher, and dryer sheets!


----------



## Laineysmom

> There was one cookie sheet and one metal cake pan when we were there a month ago. I would suggest adding clothes pins (for helping blinds stay closed) and zip lock baggies (never have too many around)!



Thanks! I always bring zip locks (both quart and gallon size) when I travel because you never know when you need one but close pins and/or chip clips (my mom apparently had a collection of these) are a great idea!



CTdaizy said:


> We don't drive, but a must for us is a Britta pitcher, and dryer sheets!



We were talking about getting a case or two of bottled water but I like the idea of filtered water pitcher, less space and weight in the car plus better for the environment. My daughter and I already have the individual britta water bottles from our Girl Scout Camporee last month so we are taking those to the part with us. I got us water bottle slings at Academy Sports for about $6 a piece and showed my sister yesterday. She loved it and asked me to run over (Academy is right next to my office) on a break this week to get two for them as well. Forgot about the dryer sheets because we can't use them in our dryer at home so yes, I will definitely need to buy a small box. 

I was wondering about pool toys like noodles? Are we allowed to bring these? Also, I thought I ready the kids have to know how to swim to do the slide? DD hasn't had much swimming experience but I've got her signed up at the Y for both some group classes and private lessons before we head down so hopefully she'll be able to do the slide. Thanks so much for the suggestions and tips!


----------



## skw444

tinkerbell181 said:


> It has been a long time since our last visit to Bonnet Creek.  I remembering taking our router last time (suggested here) since the wifi was so spotty and there was hard wired (sorry, whatever the technical term is) internet in the room.  Is this still the case? Should we take a router again?



You will not need the router.  We had no problems accessing the wifi both in our room and through out the resort.


----------



## joedplumber

We just got back from staying at WBC for the first time.  We stayed in a 2 bedroom in tower 6.

All I can say is WOW!!! 

We absolutely loved it at WBC.  This will be were we stay for now on.  Having so much room was soooo magical.  

FYI we never got a parking pass nor did the 2 other familes that stayed at the resort as well. No issues and we never heard anything about timeshare sales.

It was such a great visit, even one of the familes that stayed in a 2 bedroom at BLT last time really enjoyed WBC.  They said the price difference could not be justified to stay at BLT again.


----------



## cherish2002

Has anyone been able to successfully put in a room request?

When I called to do this, they told me that they are no longer taking room requests unless you are an actual owner.

Btw - my reservation from Vacation Strategy was finally put into the system ~10 days before arrival.


----------



## eeyoresnr

cherish2002 said:


> Has anyone been able to successfully put in a room request?
> 
> When I called to do this, they told me that they are no longer taking room requests unless you are an actual owner.
> 
> Btw - my reservation from Vacation Strategy was finally put into the system ~10 days before arrival.



They have not been doing room request for quite a while now.


----------



## ChloeH

SYDCOLEMOM said:


> Vacation Upgrades is a very reputable company. However I have always used Vacation Strategy. We are using them for the 3rd straight time for our trip next month. I cant recommend them enough. They have a best price guarantee and will price match other quotes you may get. They also have super customer service.



Do you know if that is true for all quotes such as from Ebay too?


----------



## Upatnoon

ChloeH said:


> Do you know if that is true for all quotes such as from Ebay too?


Many of the ebay renters have been on there for years and do it as a business just like Vacation Strategy.

Sometimes its just an owner renting a reservation to pay their maintenance fees or they suddenly can't go.

The great thing about ebay is there is feedback you can check. Plus you can also look at the sales history to see what the going rate is.


----------



## Upatnoon

cherish2002 said:


> Has anyone been able to successfully put in a room request?
> 
> When I called to do this, they told me that they are no longer taking room requests unless you are an actual owner.
> 
> Btw - my reservation from Vacation Strategy was finally put into the system ~10 days before arrival.


You can make a request when you check in, but the days of calling ahead to try and get a fireworks view are over.


----------



## joedplumber

Is it common to end up with more days then you actually booked at WBC through vacation strategies?  Booked and paid for a Saturday checkin and a Thursday Checkout. However upon arriving at WBC they had us checking out on Friday. Not sure where the extra came from.


----------



## Upatnoon

joedplumber said:


> Is it common to end up with more days then you actually booked at WBC through vacation strategies?  Booked and paid for a Saturday checkin and a Thursday Checkout. However upon arriving at WBC they had us checking out on Friday. Not sure where the extra came from.


It is likely they are using various tricks to maximize their Wyndham points and it was more cost-effective for them to give you a reservation with the extra day on it.

Or it could of been a mistake and they don't know about it -- or its too late to change it.


----------



## stace1214

cherish2002 said:


> Has anyone been able to successfully put in a room request?
> 
> When I called to do this, they told me that they are no longer taking room requests unless you are an actual owner.
> 
> Btw - my reservation from Vacation Strategy was finally put into the system ~10 days before arrival.



We didn't try to request in advance but when I was checking in I asked for a fireworks view and the man working with us changed things around so we could have one. He was very willing to make it happen for us.


----------



## ibob52

joedplumber said:


> Is it common to end up with more days then you actually booked at WBC through vacation strategies?  Booked and paid for a Saturday checkin and a Thursday Checkout. However upon arriving at WBC they had us checking out on Friday. Not sure where the extra came from.



*This happened to me too ... but it worked out very well for me ... instead of checking out at 10am
I was able to take my time and check out later in the afternoon (the day before my reservation stated it ended).*


----------



## joedplumber

ibob52 said:


> *This happened to me too ... but it worked out very well for me ... instead of checking out at 10am
> I was able to take my time and check out later in the afternoon (the day before my reservation stated it ended).*



That's exactly what we did.  It was so nice taking our time in the morning and not rushing to check out!


----------



## kleighh1

We will be staying at WBC in November for the first time. I am a Disney Vacation Planner, so it was a tough decision for me to stay off site. I have to say, the savings and amount of space were the key! Our group includes Me, DH, DD9, DD5, DS1, and my Mom. We have outgrown the Disney resorts that are within our budget. On our last trip we stayed in a family suite at Allstar Music. We loved it, but wanted something with a real kitchen. We booked a 2 BR deluxe through Ken Price at Vacation Upgrades. He has been awesome! When he told me the price it was a no brainer for me. We plan to cook breakfast each morning, lunch in the parks, 2 dinner reservations, and the rest of our dinners in the room. My husband and I both love to cook, and we try to eat clean most of the time. It just makes more sense for us to stay somewhere with a kitchen. I have read this entire thread and am making notes. Thank you to everyone who posts advice and reviews for us newbies. Y'all are the best!!!!


----------



## canadadoug

Anyone know of a good place for us to stop on the way from the airport so the DDs 3&5 can blow off some steam? Maybe get a good ice cream. Something different and fun for them before we hit publix for some groceries and spend all the time checking in and getting settled?


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

So thinking of staying here for my Everest 5K trip next week. I have a car, so don't need to worry about the busses or anything. I have another Hilton property booked off 535(Garden Inn) as wondering if this place is worth the extra $100 or so. I don't plan on doing much park time since I wanna be ready for the race and the lazy river looks REALLY nice. 

So, is it worthy the extra cash to stay for two nights? Especially if I plan on relaxing 

The only thing that gets me is the parking fee. I hate paying for it. Especially since we will have two cars there.


----------



## ge0rgette2

How much is parking?  

I didn't even think of that . 
I was told no other fees when I book thru an agency.

I guess they mean no fees on their end


----------



## CTdaizy

Parking is free for the timeshare part- but there is a hotel on property that charges to park


----------



## melissac

If your staying in the timeshare part do you need to get a parking pass?  I see so many people complaining about the parking pass process and others saying you don't even need one.  Are parking passes used to gt thru the gates or anything like that?  Thanks


----------



## joedplumber

You use your room key to open gate. The parking pass is absolutely not needed.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

joedplumber said:


> You use your room key to open gate. The parking pass is absolutely not needed.



If I'm staying at the hotel, not the timeshare. It's the same thing? Don't need a parking pass. Just my hotel key? I have a bad habit of forgetting to put it on my dashboard.


----------



## joedplumber

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> If I'm staying at the hotel, not the timeshare. It's the same thing? Don't need a parking pass. Just my hotel key? I have a bad habit of forgetting to put it on my dashboard.



This only applies to the timeshare.  Never stayed at the hotel.  Sorry.


----------



## asmit4

I can't seem to find an updated map of the bldgs with the parking lots listed. We stayed last year and loved it. I liked the bldg we were in but I cant remember what bldg. it was to the left of the entrance area and right next to the parking garage- made for lots of parking. Anyone know of an updated Map that is readable?


----------



## Spanky

Parking garage you are referring to is between building #4 Torre del Cielo and building #5 Torre de la Luna. Sorry don't have a map I can post.


----------



## asmit4

Spanky said:


> Parking garage you are referring to is between building #4 Torre del Cielo and building #5 Torre de la Luna. Sorry don't have a map I can post.



Perfect! I want bldg 5 then and I'll tell them at check in that I'll be happy to wait all day for it


----------



## melissac

We are leaving Thurs.  The VRBO individual that I rented from said they add our name to reservation 1-7 days.  Should I call to verify I have a reservation?  Who do I call?  When should I call?


----------



## GuyFromGulfport

melissac said:


> We are leaving Thurs.  The VRBO individual that I rented from said they add our name to reservation 1-7 days.  Should I call to verify I have a reservation?  Who do I call?  When should I call?



(Be gentile, for this is my 1st post.)

I just checked out yesterday, after a very successful 6 night stay!  It sounds like we are visiting under the same type agreement.

I did not call to verify.  As soon as you try to get past the guard, he will ask if you are checking in, your name should be on his list.  You don't need to wait until 4:00, either.  I checked in at 1:30.

The parking pass thing is a drag.  After you check in, they send you over to a counter, with balloons and happy faces all around.   This is where the first pitch was coming.  They also ask if you are an Owner Guest, which they will already know.  It is on a printed list they have. The "salesman" also asked me if I paid for the rental, as if to probe how much.  I didn't answer, and he said, "I know, it is a personal question."  

As soon as they start talking about what they are going to give you, like a free trip. get ready to say "Thank you, but I'm going to respectfully decline."  They gave me the, "All we ask is that you come to a breakfast..."

At that point the gentlemanly abruptly ended the niceties, slid the parking pass across the counter, and said, "You all enjoy your stay."

He was only doing his job, and I took no offense.  But, I wanted you to know my experience, so that you were not caught off guard.

The next time we go to Disney, I will most certainly make Wyndham Bonnet Creek my first choice, if available.

Have fun


----------



## carlbarry

GuyFromGulfport said:


> (Be gentile, for this is my 1st post.)



Is it OK if I stay Jewish?


----------



## melissac

Totally freaking out. I just received an email from the VBRO owner that our reservation has been cancelled. We leave in 3 days. I can't even book unless my money is refunded which it hasn't been yet. I could just cry.


----------



## Bellamouse

How in the world can your reservation just be canceled all of a sudden?  Don't they put something in the system at the time the reservation is originally made?  And then switch it to your name at the last minute?   Which owner is this so we can all be sure and stay away from them in the future...

Can you book somewhere else with a credit card and pay it off with the refund?  You will find something else - don't panic.  But I'm so sorry this happened to you!   I would be beyond mad (and sad)...


----------



## ePink

melissac - check your PM please


----------



## Janet Hill

Bellamouse said:


> How in the world can your reservation just be canceled all of a sudden?  Don't they put something in the system at the time the reservation is originally made?  And then switch it to your name at the last minute?   Which owner is this so we can all be sure and stay away from them in the future...
> 
> Can you book somewhere else with a credit card and pay it off with the refund?  You will find something else - don't panic.  But I'm so sorry this happened to you!   I would be beyond mad (and sad)...



Wyndham will cancel reservations if there are multiple reservations under the same name at <than 15 days out.  Folks who rent their points juggle reservations and at any one time can have multiple reservations under their name.

If the owner had multiple reservations and neglected (forgot most likely) to get the names changed on the reservations, Wyndham will cancel.


----------



## melissac

Here is an update:

Never have been able to get a hold of owner- phone message box full, no email response

HomeAway payment center basically "to bad, to sad"

Not a lot out there to rent or hotel rooms.  Either really expensive or really cheap.

Files a dispute with my bank, as I paid with a visa card.  Could not wait as ony can dispute 60 days after statement that charge occurred.  Should take about 5 days to get funds reversed.

The only bonus is that only 2 are traveling so we really don't need a 2 BR just would like the 2 bath and quiet sleep.

Was able to get a room at POR for $138.00/night.  This is about $200 total more than our price at WBC.  

Moral: Either buy insurnance as it doesn't just protect against you canceling but the owner cancelling.  This I did not know. OR stay onsite.  

Oct we are staying onsite.


----------



## Bellamouse

What are your exact dates?  I can't believe there isn't someone out there still looking to get rid of their dates.  Try Ebay.  

You can also look at Mousesavers.com for some good last minute deals.  Or try the guy that rents out Disney DVC - he probably has some good last minute deals too.  I forget his name but he can be found on this board I think in the DVC section.   

Will you have a car?  There are some other timeshares that others love that are just a little bit further than WBC.   I think you can do better than POR.


----------



## melissac

Bellamouse said:


> What are your exact dates?  I can't believe there isn't someone out there still looking to get rid of their dates.  Try Ebay.
> 
> You can also look at Mousesavers.com for some good last minute deals.  Or try the guy that rents out Disney DVC - he probably has some good last minute deals too.  I forget his name but he can be found on this board I think in the DVC section.
> 
> Will you have a car?  There are some other timeshares that others love that are just a little bit further than WBC.   I think you can do better than POR.



I'm a little gun shy with renting from an owner after this last mess so ebay is out for sure.  There where some deals for hotel rooms but there was only about $15/night different to stay on property.  I wish I could get DVC.  we are owners but out of points and nothing is left to rent.  I checked that first.  Only hotels thru Disney where Poly, AKL, POR, CBR no values.


----------



## java

questions

Do people still use Ken Price? and is that the best way to go?

What is the difference between a 2 bedroom deluxe and a 2 bedroom presidential? 

Does the we love bc part 1 have all the answers?

Will it cost us to park if we rent from a third party?

Thank you for any info. After saying no to Disney for this year am rethinking with this offsite option. but have to learn all about it first.


----------



## carlbarry

java said:


> questions
> 
> 
> 
> Does the we love bc part 1 have all the answers?
> No
> Will it cost us to park if we rent from a third party?
> No



The 2 I'm qualified to answer.


----------



## ohionola

I have a question I hope someone can help me with. What are the rules on listing a Wyndham Bonnet Creek reservation for rent on disboards? I see a place and rules for a DVC but can't find anything for Bonnet Creek. Does anyone know? I have a reservation I am wanting to rent but don't want to post unless I am allowed. Does anyone know?


----------



## WDW88

So after a big mix up, instead of a two bedroom presidential unit, we will be in a 3 bedroom presidential. At first, I was excited about the extra space, even though we won't need it, but now I am reading that these units are all end units and have no firework views. Is this true?  Is there anything redeeming about a 3 bedroom pres over a 2 bedroom pres?


----------



## zoarswimmer

WDW88 said:


> So after a big mix up, instead of a two bedroom presidential unit, we will be in a 3 bedroom presidential. At first, I was excited about the extra space, even though we won't need it, but now I am reading that these units are all end units and have no firework views. Is this true?  Is there anything redeeming about a 3 bedroom pres over a 2 bedroom pres?



We are checking in a 3 bedroom presidential this Saturday.  Besides a couple of videos I have been unable to find much information on the location of these units in building 6. I also am curious if they are all end units and whether there is a chance to get a pool\lake view.  Hopefully someone can help us out


----------



## MadameMim

java said:


> questions
> 
> Do people still use Ken Price? and is that the best way to go?
> *
> What is the difference between a 2 bedroom deluxe and a 2 bedroom presidential? *
> 
> Does the we love bc part 1 have all the answers?
> 
> Will it cost us to park if we rent from a third party?
> 
> Thank you for any info. After saying no to Disney for this year am rethinking with this offsite option. but have to learn all about it first.



I've never stayed at BC, but I was looking into them a few weeks ago. If you google "wyndham bonnet creek floor plans" you can find floor plans of the rooms.


----------



## limpy

I am trying to wade through all of the Bonnet Creek threads.  Which rental brokers are people currently recommending?  We are looking to book President's Week 2015 Sunday to Friday.  I have quote for $875 for five nights from one broker so far and I have quote request into vacationupgrades.  Is $175/night during President's week a decent rate?  I am hoping Ken can do better.


----------



## Portugal1000

java said:


> questions
> 
> Do people still use Ken Price? and is that the best way to go?
> 
> What is the difference between a 2 bedroom deluxe and a 2 bedroom presidential?
> 
> Does the we love bc part 1 have all the answers?
> 
> Will it cost us to park if we rent from a third party?
> 
> Thank you for any info. After saying no to Disney for this year am rethinking with this offsite option. but have to learn all about it first.



Always book with Ken, he is fantastic to deal with.
We always stay in a deluxe, even if I wanted to stay in a presidential I dont think I could as they are alot higher up and I am really scared of heights. They do look lovely though but so are the Deluxe.
Doesn't cost anything to park.
We love BC. I am so happy I stumbled upon it all those years ago. 6th visit coming up, wont stay anywhere else.


----------



## limpy

Ken just contacted me and said that you can't get a 5-night stay during prime season, or any stay for less than $200/night at that time.  But, as I stated above, the other bid I received was $875 for 5 nights during that same time.  Does anyone know why there is a disconnect here?


----------



## skylizard

limpy said:


> Ken just contacted me and said that you can't get a 5-night stay during prime season, or any stay for less than $200/night at that time.  But, as I stated above, the other bid I received was $875 for 5 nights during that same time.  Does anyone know why there is a disconnect here?



He's partially correct.
I own at BC and just logged in to check your dates. When I put in your request(check in Feb 15 for 5 nights, correct?) it gives me this error:

The reservation you have requested is during Prime season. When booking a reservation 10 months to 90 days in advance for travel during Prime season you must choose a 3, 4 or 7 night stay. Please select 3, 4 or 7 nights and choose "Modify Search". 

It's because the first two days of your stay are during a holiday. If I split the reservation, it let's me book it (3 day plus 2 day reservations). But I'd have to use up two reservation credits and double housekeeping credits to do so. That's probably why he's saying no.


----------



## limpy

Thanks!  Seems like the $875/5 nights is not a bad alternative then.  

VS quoted me $1187/6 nights and $694/4 nights.

VU quoted me $1400/7 nights and $875/4 nights.

I really don't want 4 nights or 7 nights, too short and too long.


----------



## katallo

WDW88 said:


> So after a big mix up, instead of a two bedroom presidential unit, we will be in a 3 bedroom presidential. At first, I was excited about the extra space, even though we won't need it, but now I am reading that these units are all end units and have no firework views. Is this true?  Is there anything redeeming about a 3 bedroom pres over a 2 bedroom pres?


We are in a 3 bedroom presidential. They are all in tower 6.  We do not have a fireworks view but can go to the 17th floor and watch them.  We have a presidential reserve.  The only advantage is they are on the top 5 floors.  No other difference.


----------



## WDW88

katallo said:


> We are in a 3 bedroom presidential. They are all in tower 6.  We do not have a fireworks view but can go to the 17th floor and watch them.  We have a presidential reserve.  The only advantage is they are on the top 5 floors.  No other difference.



My reservation is a combination of four contracts. The first one just says presidential, but the others say "reserve". I have called WBC directly and they told me that I would not have to move rooms (thank goodness!). When I inquired about places to watch fireworks, they suggested tower 1.  Do you think we would have access to the 17th floor to watch them?  Assuming you are talking about 17th floor of  tower 6.  
Thanks for your info!


----------



## katallo

WDW88 said:


> My reservation is a combination of four contracts. The first one just says presidential, but the others say "reserve". I have called WBC directly and they told me that I would not have to move rooms (thank goodness!). When I inquired about places to watch fireworks, they suggested tower 1.  Do you think we would have access to the 17th floor to watch them?  Assuming you are talking about 17th floor of  tower 6.
> Thanks for your info!



Definitely.  It's room 1701.


----------



## WDW88

katallo said:


> Definitely.  It's room 1701.



Great! Thanks!  I'm following you with the PIF bin and you are helping answer my questions on WBC!  You are awesome!!


----------



## limpy

Question for owners/experienced renters.

I am able to book Bonnet Creek through an owner on myresortnetwork.com a a great rate.  To accommodate my dates, they are offering to book a 7-day stay at this time and reduce to a 5-day at the end of the month.  Is this a legit practice?  I know very little about the process.  Also, I have found a couple of other listings from the same owner, but no reviews/references.  Is there a way to build trust before sending off a large payment to someone that I have only emailed with?  It seems foolishly risky.  (This is my first time).

Thanks!


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

limpy said:


> Question for owners/experienced renters.
> 
> I am able to book Bonnet Creek through an owner on myresortnetwork.com a a great rate.  To accommodate my dates, they are offering to book a 7-day stay at this time and reduce to a 5-day at the end of the month.  Is this a legit practice?  I know very little about the process.  Also, I hfound a couple of other listings from the same owner, but no reviews/references.  Is there a way to build trust before sending off a large payment to someone that I have only emailed with?  It seems foolishly risky.  (This is my first time).
> 
> Thanks!



personally I am skeptical to deal with anyone renting that doesnt have a proven track record. There are several people on the Disboards that are currently dealing with canceled reservations thru VRBO - something shady seems to be going on. Have you tried Vacation Strategy or Vacation Upgrades ?? these seem to be the 2 companies that get the best reviews. We are renting from Vacation Strategy for the 3rd summer in a row and love their rates !  Good luck with whatever you choose but I would not rent from an owner that had no review or references.


----------



## sbozek123

Random question. I saw on Kenny the Pirate that there are a few characters who visit WBC. Where, when, why? Thanks!


----------



## limpy

SYDCOLEMOM said:


> personally I am skeptical to deal with anyone renting that doesnt have a proven track record. There are several people on the Disboards that are currently dealing with canceled reservations thru VRBO - something shady seems to be going on. Have you tried Vacation Strategy or Vacation Upgrades ?? these seem to be the 2 companies that get the best reviews. We are renting from Vacation Strategy for the 3rd summer in a row and love their rates !  Good luck with whatever you choose but I would not rent from an owner that had no review or references.



Thanks for the feedback.  This owner has offered to book the reservation, put my name on it, and send it to me prior to me paying in full.  This sounds good, but I have no idea since I am not an owner and this is my first rental.


----------



## CJK

Does anyone know what the cost is to park at Bonnet Creek?  Also, what is the shuttle schedule to Disney?  I can't find any specific information online.  Thanks so much!


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

CJK said:


> Does anyone know what the cost is to park at Bonnet Creek?  Also, what is the shuttle schedule to Disney?  I can't find any specific information online.  Thanks so much!



There is no fee to park at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## CJK

Thank you!  I didn't know you paid for the shuttle to the Disney theme parks.  Do you know how often it runs?  If we wanted to take a break at the hotel during the afternoon, could we do that?


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

CJK said:


> Thank you!  I didn't know you paid for the shuttle to the Disney theme parks.  Do you know how often it runs?  If we wanted to take a break at the hotel during the afternoon, could we do that?



It is currently $6 per person per roundtrip. I haven't seen a recent schedule but I have seen lots of complaints. It does not run very often. I will be there from May 21st to May 31st. I will be glad to post a schedule while I am there.


----------



## CJK

SYDCOLEMOM said:


> It is currently $6 per person per roundtrip. I haven't seen a recent schedule but I have seen lots of complaints. It does not run very often. I will be there from May 21st to May 31st. I will be glad to post a schedule while I am there.



Thank you, that would be great!


----------



## Anita123

I know everyone's greatest fear is to show up and find out that they don't have a reservation.

This just happened to me.  After a 12 hour day, I show up at WBC and I was told that they couldn't find my reservation.  

I don't have a print out or confirmation from the company I booked with.  All I have is something on my laptop showing my full payment to the company that I booked through.

Luckily, after a phone call to the company and much waiting - 50 minutes total from the start of the whole thing to a resolution - the whole thing gets straightened out.  

Apparently, according to WBC, my reservation was sent over with the wrong name - because of a 1 letter typo.  

Anyway, it all got straightened out.  It really wasn't something I wanted to deal with after such a long day.  

Next time to book through this particular company, and I've used them 3 times now (twice without issue), I think I'll call a few days before hand and make sure WBC has my reservation.


----------



## limpy

When should renters (non-owners) receive confirmation of their reservation?  I have seen the confirmation that the owner from whom I am renting has booked the dates I need at BC.  Should I ask for guest confirmation (?) prior to paying the balance of the rental?  This is my first time renting, and I am not sure how to prevent being screwed over.  Thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

limpy said:


> When should renters (non-owners) receive confirmation of their reservation?  I have seen the confirmation that the owner from whom I am renting has booked the dates I need at BC.  Should I ask for guest confirmation (?) prior to paying the balance of the rental?  This is my first time renting, and I am not sure how to prevent being screwed over.  Thanks!


This should be spelled out when you agree to the rental. Every renter should have their own policy.

It can cost money to put your name on the reservation -- money that the renter would lose if you changed your mind and decided not to proceed with the reservation. The superrenters who rent many of these reservations also use various tricks to maximize their profits, so you name may not be put on a reservation right away, or a long stay may be split into connected small stays.

For the first-time renter, there is a leap of faith in renting timeshares -- that is why they cost much less than renting directly from Wyndham. Rent from someone you have confidence in.

Thus far, I have seen no report on here of anyone showing up and not having a reservation. A previous poster thought it was happening to them -- but in reality it was a typo in the name --- they had a reservation all along.

That said, problems can happen when you travel -- no matter where you are staying -- so be prepared.


----------



## lenkard

Anita123 said:


> I know everyone's greatest fear is to show up and find out that they don't have a reservation.
> 
> This just happened to me.  After a 12 hour day, I show up at WBC and I was told that they couldn't find my reservation.
> 
> I don't have a print out or confirmation from the company I booked with.  All I have is something on my laptop showing my full payment to the company that I booked through.
> 
> Luckily, after a phone call to the company and much waiting - 50 minutes total from the start of the whole thing to a resolution - the whole thing gets straightened out.
> 
> Apparently, according to WBC, my reservation was sent over with the wrong name - because of a 1 letter typo.
> 
> Anyway, it all got straightened out.  It really wasn't something I wanted to deal with after such a long day.
> 
> Next time to book through this particular company, and I've used them 3 times now (twice without issue), I think I'll call a few days before hand and make sure WBC has my reservation.


The same thing happened to me back in March - there was a space before my last name so the reservation did not come up when they put in my last name.  Fortunately I had called WBC 2 weeks out to confirm and the person I rented from through eBay was able to straighten it out.  Seems best to always call, even if you have a copy of your booking as I did. For some reason they can't look it up by the confirmation number - I think its been said on this thread that the WBC's system is separate from the Club Wyndham system.


----------



## Anita123

Is this something new?  

BC is telling me that they can't link my split reservation.  Therefore, later this week I have to go and get my room keys reactivated for the second part of of reservation.

Not only that I also have to go and get a new parking pass because the timeshare people would only give me one for the first part of my stay.

So, not only do I have to get in line to get my keys reactivated, but I also have to stand back in line for a parking pass.

I also had to fill out the stupid form again for get a parking pass. They make me do this every time - this is my 4th stay.  I realize that they do this because they are trying to get you to go to a time share presentation - I personally find this really annoying.  Why can't they just give you a parking pass at the check-in desk?

And yes, I tried not getting a parking pass, but they called the room and told me I had to go get one.


----------



## lenkard

VP037388 said:


> Would someone share their dining experiences from BC? I can find the restaurants but no good details like menus, quality or price. Our last trip we were at WL and relied heavily on the food court. I'm curious as what to expect for our upcoming stay at BC...we are almost at 180 days.


We also liked the bar and grill at the Wyndham Grand - it's called Back Bay.  Not sure if link will go through for menu http://www.wyndham.com/hotels/flori...ando-resort-bonnet-creek/hotel-dining/backbay
Burgers at $14 were quite good as was the other food ordered, service was excellant and so long as the weather is okay, dining by the boardwalk/lake is great.  We went offsite to the Orlando Alehouse another night that had similar pricing but surly service and was not worth the drive.
And we also ordered pizza one night from Giordanos.


----------



## lenkard

Anita123 said:


> Is this something new?
> 
> BC is telling me that they can't link my split reservation.  Therefore, later this week I have to go and get my room keys reactivated for the second part of of reservation.
> 
> Not only that I also have to go and get a new parking pass because the timeshare people would only give me one for the first part of my stay.
> 
> So, not only do I have to get in line to get my keys reactivated, but I also have to stand back in line for a parking pass.
> 
> I also had to fill out the stupid form again for get a parking pass. They make me do this every time - this is my 4th stay.  I realize that they do this because they are trying to get you to go to a time share presentation - I personally find this really annoying.  Why can't they just give you a parking pass at the check-in desk?
> 
> And yes, I tried not getting a parking pass, but they called the room and told me I had to go get one.


Just ignore them about the parking pass and don't answer the room phone.  Unless they've changed something in the last 2 months, if you walk around the parking lot, I'm sure you'll see alot of cars without them.


----------



## katallo

We just returned and never got a parking pass.  No worries.


----------



## Rosebud123

Unplug your phone and don't get a pass. we never needed one last week.


----------



## weneedpalmtrees

I'm here now.  Our reservation is also split, and I must go down and re-key for each new block of my reservation, too.  However, no one has mentioned anything about the parking pass--no mention of it at check in at all.  We didn't go get it, and haven't had any problems.  No phone calls, either.


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

Sorry if this has been discussed, but has anyone booked WBC through magicalholidays on ebay? We used Jeff Hudson last trip and he was wonderful, but magicalholidays is $300 cheaper for this trip. Makes me skeptical, hence why I came on here first!


----------



## Rosebud123

I was there for 10 days, checking out on 5/2. We had two reservations and didn't need to re-check in or anything. Rented through Vacation Upgrades.


----------



## pak1968

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed, but has anyone booked WBC through magicalholidays on ebay? We used Jeff Hudson last trip and he was wonderful, but magicalholidays is $300 cheaper for this trip. Makes me skeptical, hence why I came on here first!



I also posted this in reply to your other post about SVR....

I bought from magicalholidays on eBay almost two years ago. It was a 7-night stay in a 2-bedroom at the Sheraton Vistana Resort. It was the first time I bought anything on eBay and I was a little worried I would drive all the way to Florida only to be turned away at the resort, but the seller is indeed legit. I had no problems at all. I got a last-minute deal - I bought it on a Wednesday for a stay that started on Friday. Magicalholidays accepted my "best offer" price. I had a wonderful time!

In magicalholidays' listing it said I would be in the Fountains section of the resort. However, when I got there and registered they put me in Springs. That was fine with me - I had never stayed there before and didn't really know one section from another. I asked for the top floor and they gave it to me. The unit was great. No complaints!

I have since bought two other vacation stays at Wyndham Bonnet Creek from two different sellers on eBay and also had no problems. 

Feel free to ask me if you have any other questions.

pak


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

pak1968 said:


> I also posted this in reply to your other post about SVR....
> 
> I bought from magicalholidays on eBay almost two years ago. It was a 7-night stay in a 2-bedroom at the Sheraton Vistana Resort. It was the first time I bought anything on eBay and I was a little worried I would drive all the way to Florida only to be turned away at the resort, but the seller is indeed legit. I had no problems at all. I got a last-minute deal - I bought it on a Wednesday for a stay that started on Friday. Magicalholidays accepted my "best offer" price. I had a wonderful time!
> 
> In magicalholidays' listing it said I would be in the Fountains section of the resort. However, when I got there and registered they put me in Springs. That was fine with me - I had never stayed there before and didn't really know one section from another. I asked for the top floor and they gave it to me. The unit was great. No complaints!
> 
> I have since bought two other vacation stays at Wyndham Bonnet Creek from two different sellers on eBay and also had no problems.
> 
> Feel free to ask me if you have any other questions.
> 
> pak


 Thanks Pak! I saw your other post as well. Magicalholidays is so much cheaper for both WBC and SVR that it made me nervous! 7 nights end of oct,  2 bedroom for $699, for either resort. I don't get how they can offer the rooms so much cheaper!


----------



## Upatnoon

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed, but has anyone booked WBC through magicalholidays on ebay? We used Jeff Hudson last trip and he was wonderful, but magicalholidays is $300 cheaper for this trip. Makes me skeptical, hence why I came on here first!


Have you heard of skyauction.com? Their ebay arm is magical holidays. They've been around for a long time.


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

Upatnoon said:


> Have you heard of skyauction.com? Their ebay arm is magical holidays. They've been around for a long time.



I have heard of the site, but never used it. Thanks!


----------



## Kirless

Hi-
Super excited as I just put a deposit down on a 2 bd deluxe for a November stay.  A few questions I was hoping to get answered so I can be prepared, any help is appreciated

1. Is the pool area super crowded?  Do you need to get up early to get deck chairs?

2.  I have read a bit about the pros and cons of each tower but what is your favorite?  Which is best to see the fireworks?  

Now...to get my 10 posts so i can request a pay it forward bin!  

Woohoo!


----------



## Binney

Just returned from a seven day stay at WBC and have absolutely no complaints.  The place was beautiful, the room was spacious and clean.  The pools were awesome, not crowded, clean and warm.  The staff was friendly, the parking not a problem bc we were in tower 4 by the parking garage.  Didn't get the parking pass and didn't need it.  Checked in early and was able to get a room within an hour of getting there .  Would highly recommend to anyone and will probably be returning.  

Here is my question to other fellow WBC lovers, we are looking into our next vacation but prob not back to orlando.  Does anyone stay at a similar place in other areas of fl, maybe near the beach?   Thanks!


----------



## Anita123

So, any ideas behind why BC changed their policy and now have you check-out and check back in with split reservations? (This means having to have your keys rekeyed).  

I noticed the new bedding, towels, etc.... piled by the door this morning, since they have it in the system that our stay ends today the 9th, even though we are here until the 17th. 

Obviously, this new change isn't for their convenience of their renters because it took me 15 minutes to stand in line and then wait why a new person had to ask how to do the check-out, check-in, rekeying procedure.

The only thing I can come up with is maybe they get to charge more points for the housekeeping, since they have me checking out today - housekeeping.  They do housekeeping on day 7 of a stay, and then when you check out.  So this way they get to charge points for 3 cleanings/housekeeping.  

Whereas if it was put in the system as one continuous stay my 13 day stay would only have housekeeping coming twice (once on day 7 and again at check-out).

Thoughts?

Then again, someone else above said they didn't have to go and get their keys rekeyed even though they had a split reservation.


----------



## mlbfrog

Anita123 said:


> So, any ideas behind why BC changed their policy and now have you check-out and check back in with split reservations? (This means having to have your keys rekeyed).
> 
> I noticed the new bedding, towels, etc.... piled by the door this morning, since they have it in the system that our stay ends today the 9th, even though we are here until the 17th.
> 
> Obviously, this new change isn't for their convenience of their renters because it took me 15 minutes to stand in line and then wait why a new person had to ask how to do the check-out, check-in, rekeying procedure.
> 
> The only thing I can come up with is maybe they get to charge more points for the housekeeping, since they have me checking out today - housekeeping.  They do housekeeping on day 7 of a stay, and then when you check out.  So this way they get to charge points for 3 cleanings/housekeeping.
> 
> Whereas if it was put in the system as one continuous stay my 13 day stay would only have housekeeping coming twice (once on day 7 and again at check-out).
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Then again, someone else above said they didn't have to go and get their keys rekeyed even though they had a split reservation.



Is there any way your reservation is made under two different owners? 

 The only time I have come across this is when I have two reservations by separate owners, these reservations can not be linked in the Wyndham system.  Comments can be made on each reservation to request the two reservations be lined up to use the same continuous condo.


----------



## ePink

We had the same thing. 3 reservations linked together. Same owner. We had to check in 3 times.


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

Our 11 night stay last summer was booked thru Vacation Strategy under 3 different owners. We never had to recheck in. I wonder whats changed or why they have changed that procedure. Im going to be an unhappy camper next week if Im required to wait and check in more than once. That makes no sense at all. There is no reason they cant take care of that internally without inconveniencing the guests.


----------



## ePink

It was a pain. We had to get new keys every time. go course, it coincided with our park mornings, and we had to do the re-check in by 10am.


----------



## tootogether

Does anyone know exactly where the 3 bedroom deluxe units are located? I'm really hoping for a lake-view room.


----------



## Brian Noble

There are 3B Deluxe units in every building, IIRC.  The 3B Presidentials are only in Building 6.


----------



## nuts4wdw

2 questions:
Does WBC offer rollaways? 
What is the best way to go about getting a lake view room? Ask at check in? Call before?


----------



## Upatnoon

nuts4wdw said:


> 2 questions:
> Does WBC offer rollaways?
> What is the best way to go about getting a lake view room? Ask at check in? Call before?


I've never seen a rollaway bed. If you need more beds, you can always move up to a  larger unit. 4 boys all want their own beds? It's not a huge premium to move up to a 3 bedroom.

As for a view, you can ask at check-in. They have shut down the call-ahead game.


----------



## AeroKU

Upatnoon said:


> I've never seen a rollaway bed. If you need more beds, you can always move up to a  larger unit. 4 boys all want their own beds? It's not a huge premium to move up to a 3 bedroom.
> 
> As for a view, you can ask at check-in. They have shut down the call-ahead game.



I believe the Deluxe Units have Pull Out Couches that can be used for a bed.


----------



## kbarrett

I was had my mind all ready for WBC but I see for late August vacation upgrades prices are $180/night does anyone have any suggestions on potentially cheaper rates some where else? Oh at least 2br deluxe

Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards


----------



## Fundytrail

I know that the one bedroom deluxe units are scattered thought the resort.

Are the one bedroom presidential suite scattered thought the resort or are they in a particular buildings/location? 

I also aware from past quotes that they cost about 30% more for a presidential over a deluxe.


----------



## Upatnoon

Fundytrail said:


> I know that the one bedroom deluxe units are scattered thought the resort.
> 
> Are the one bedroom presidential suite scattered thought the resort or are they in a particular buildings/location?
> 
> I also aware from past quotes that they cost about 30% more for a presidential over a deluxe.


1 bedroom presidential rooms are only in tower 6.

To recap, 4 bedroom presidential units are located in all the towers.

1, 2 and 3 bedroom presidential units are ONLY located in Tower 6.


----------



## SqueakyMouse

Just checked the other day and can only find 1-bedrooms to rent.  (Really want a 2-bedroom)  Are there a lot more 1-bedrooms than larger arrangements?  Will this resort be packed?


----------



## Portugal1000

Kirless said:


> Hi-
> Super excited as I just put a deposit down on a 2 bd deluxe for a November stay.  A few questions I was hoping to get answered so I can be prepared, any help is appreciated
> 
> 1. Is the pool area super crowded?  Do you need to get up early to get deck chairs?
> 
> 2.  I have read a bit about the pros and cons of each tower but what is your favorite?  Which is best to see the fireworks?
> 
> Now...to get my 10 posts so i can request a pay it forward bin!
> 
> Woohoo!


We have stayed 5 times at Bonnet Creek, most recently 22nd July to 13th August last year which I assume is a busy time. I have never not been able to get a sun bed no matter what time of the day. I think because its not like a beach resort where people are there all day, at BC, lots of people are going off to the parks. Its never felt crowded to me. I haven't noticed people just leaving towels there early in the morning. I always go down for a early swim and am always the only person there.

We love Tower 4 mainly because it right next to our favourite 2 pools, tower 4 pool and main pool. Its also easy to park because you can park by the main reception which never seems full. Last year we were in tower 6 which was lovely but the only issue was parking if we came back late. 
We also stayed in the main building a 3 times and once had a firwork view which was perfect. Only problem was it was December and the only time it was freezing cold at night so really gave up after a couple of nights.

I'll request tower 4 this year but as long as I on on that side of the lake I don't really mind.

You'll love it there. We arrive in Orlando 6th August but then going to Tradewinds at St Petes for a week and staying at BC from 14th for 15 nights. Cant wait.


----------



## SqueakyMouse

Thanks for the info.  Tried again today for a larger place/presidential -- we MAY be able to get a 2 BR deluxe.  Nothing else seems to be available.  We'll find out in the morning about the 2 BR.  I have my fingers crossed.  Not sure how happy the 2 kids (ages 11 and 13) would be in a 1-bedroom.  They shared a bed at CBR last fall, but they were not too happy about it.  A sleeper sofa sounds even more stress-inducing.  Tweens and teens!!  Ugh.


----------



## Brian Noble

If it were me, I'd look elsewhere before making my kids share a sofa sleeper---not to mention having the four of us share one bathroom.


----------



## bare necessities

Great call this morning from Ken at Vacation Upgrades.  Said as he was trying to lower our overall cost within our upgrade window.  Was having no luck with lowering points on 2 Bedroom Deluxe or finding any 2 Bedroom Presidential's to upgrade to, but he was able to find a 3 bedroom Deluxe for less than we were paying for the 2 Bedroom Deluxe.  Now no one has to share a room with the kid!!


----------



## kbarrett

So excited we are working with Vacation Upgrades for our WBC stay next summer! Wooooowhooo! He is so nice and really explained the process so well, no wonder he comes so highly recommended!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards


----------



## SqueakyMouse

Woo hoo!  Finally found a 2 bedroom.


----------



## kbarrett

Squeakymouse that is great!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards


----------



## Portugal1000

kbarrett said:


> So excited we are working with Vacation Upgrades for our WBC stay next summer! Wooooowhooo! He is so nice and really explained the process so well, no wonder he comes so highly recommended!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards



Booked with Ken and Denise 6 times. Nothing but  praise for them. Great to deal with and can't recommend highly enough. 6th stay this August. Can't wait. 
Have fun


----------



## kbarrett

Portugal1000 can you give me any tips on August travel? We've been in early September it was very hot and muggy so I figure August is similar, any recommendations on touring & traveling are welcome!

Just got off the phone with Ken and he was soooo nice  Giving the best advice and information for our up coming booking he said Disboards is awesome and he is right! I'm so psyched for a great vacay! I am so glad everyone recommends him he has been fabulous so far. Love reading everyone's comments just makes me more excited about WBC!


----------



## Portugal1000

kbarrett said:


> Portugal1000 can you give me any tips on August travel? We've been in early September it was very hot and muggy so I figure August is similar, any recommendations on touring & traveling are welcome!
> 
> Just got off the phone with Ken and he was soooo nice  Giving the best advice and information for our up coming booking he said Disboards is awesome and he is right! I'm so psyched for a great vacay! I am so glad everyone recommends him he has been fabulous so far. Love reading everyone's comments just makes me more excited about WBC!



Of course. We are from London so definitely not use to the heat. I would say number one tip is not to try and do too much. I guess it's not so difficult for us as we always go for 3 weeks. We always get to the parks early and leave when we have had enough before we get to the point where it's becoming hard work. Always drink lots and if we can walk from one ride to another via an air conditioned shop then we do. We love the water rides which really cool you down. We like to have a proper sit down lunch so that we are out of the sun and relax a while.
When we are at Bonnet Creek the heat is great. Love just being able to walk round in a swimming costume and cover up. We are constantly in and out if the water and the great thing about BC is there is plenty of shade. I never just sit in the sun. 
Another thing is we never sleep with the air con on. This makes us all feel awful and asling as its been on before you go to bed we find it stays cool, even in August. 
This year we aren't doing Disney so will be slightly different. We have a week at the beach first. 
Hope this helps. Feel free to ask anything else.


----------



## dgv

I know check-in is at 4, but I'm worried that we won't be able to do check-in and get to our 5:15 Spirit of Aloha show at the Polynesian in time.

Is is possible to check in earlier, like 3?


----------



## kat3668

dgv said:


> I know check-in is at 4, but I'm worried that we won't be able to do check-in and get to our 5:15 Spirit of Aloha show at the Polynesian in time.
> 
> Is is possible to check in earlier, like 3?



You can check in any time you want ....the room is not available till 4 sometimes.. just check you luggage with bell services and go on your merry way!


----------



## dgv

kat3668 said:


> You can check in any time you want ....the room is not available till 4 sometimes.. just check you luggage with bell services and go on your merry way!



Thanks!


----------



## chicagoshannon

We are here now.  We were able to check in and get our room around 11:30am on Saturday.  They were also able to check us in for both weeks of our stay.

They are no longer giving out activity schedules at check in.  If you want one you have to ask at the activity desk.  They are also not giving your welcome packet at check in but rather at the time share desk along with the parking pass.


----------



## SqueakyMouse

What's in the welcome packet?


----------



## JoeU

We will be at Bonnet Creek in July. We are staying in room 1501 in Tower 6 (3BR Pres), and for the life of me, I can't find any pictures of the room, or the view.

Does anyone have a pic or pics of the room? Is there the outside possibility of a fireworks view from this room?

Joe


----------



## bean

Just booked with Ken and Denise for the 3rd time. We were able to get 11 nights in July (including the 4th) when my daughter also has a dance competition at the Gaylord. The total for the 2 BR deluxe was $1150!! So excited! They are great to work with


----------



## lisski76

SqueakyMouse said:
			
		

> What's in the welcome packet?



Menus and a map of the resort...oh and directions to parks and stores...


----------



## Chazvgo

So we are starting to plan our trip for next year June 2015. And I think Bonnet Creek seems like the best place to stay ( location & size). When would be the best time to book to get the best (lowest) rate??


----------



## DisneyDahling

We are planning an extended family trip for my son's first Disney trip in October 2015. My in-laws are coming with us, so it will be Grammie, Papa, Mama, Dada, and Son (age 5 at time of trip). 
My husband and I are WDW Pros but the cost of staying on-property with that many people is just outrageous, which brought me to looking at WBC. I've contacted Ken @ Vacation Upgrades, but being more than a year out, I'm not sure he will be able to help me with rates at all. 

I've been reading Every. Single. Thread. about WBC and while, I am super terrified of not staying on-property, this resort looks beautiful and the reviews seem stellar.

Fingers crossed that this family-trip I am planning goes off without a hitch!


----------



## Spanky

I was in 1804 in building 6 in Dec. It is a great firework view room so you want an even number room for fireworks. We saw Epcot & MK fireworks plus great view of Typhoon Lagoon water park [it was closed]. When you drive all those items seem far away but from the 18th floor they were really very close together. Could also see CBR & POPS.


----------



## Spanky

Unfortunately the week of Easter in 2015 is week 14 which is prime season for WBC rates. That means that Vacation Upgrade will have to use more Wyndham points to rent a room for you for that week of April 4-11, 2015. I would say you should plan on $225.00 a night for a 2 bedroom condo that week. Since so many schools have Spring Break over the Easter Holidays, I would question whether there will be any rooms available at the 60 day mark for the cheaper rate.
If you could wait a week to go, week 15 is 112,000 points for a 2 bedroom where week 14 is 224,000 points for the same room. Also the parks will be less crowded the next week as compared to Easter week. Your jobs may not give you the flexibility to do that.


----------



## SqueakyMouse

Packing for the weekend.    Are there plenty of hangers in the closets?


----------



## TonyMouse

"Way, Way Too Many Trips to List" lol, you're so lucky! my daughter would love to put that on her resume!


----------



## AustinNYC

Greetings from sunny WBC! Our first stay here as owners. Love love love it. It's perfect for both families and yet-to-have children couples (us). 

We have a deluxe 2BR with fireworks view then the last night we are here we will be in a presidential 2BR (we added an extra night after initial booking, so separate reservation).


----------



## DisneyPoly

We are staying for the first time in a 4 bedroom presidential suite next week.  Any recommendations on a room with fireworks view?


----------



## kat3668

DisneyPoly said:


> We are staying for the first time in a 4 bedroom presidential suite next week.  Any recommendations on a room with fireworks view?



Bonnet creek does'nt take room requests but... 4 bedroom presidentials are on the top floor so you have a good chance to see fireworks.


----------



## stairstepmom

Hi, I was hoping someone might know - is the max occupancy like Disney's, where one infant (under 1) in a pack n play doesn't count, or is it exact? We will be 12+infant next trip, considering a 4 bd Pres, hate to have to book 2 rooms just because of baby


----------



## 2neverland

This thread is huge! Anywho does anyone know if the pools are open here say nov 16th week? Thanks!


----------



## carlbarry

2neverland said:


> This thread is huge! Anywho does anyone know if the pools are open here say nov 16th week? Thanks!



Pools are open all year long, and are heated.


----------



## AustinNYC

kat3668 said:


> Bonnet creek does'nt take room requests but... 4 bedroom presidentials are on the top floor so you have a good chance to see fireworks.



We are owners so the rules may be different for non-owners, but when I booked our reservation I put the "request" in. When I got here to check-in, they gave us an option, there was a room open already on the 2nd Floor with a pond view or we could wait until a requested fireworks view was available. My wife and I opted to wait it out, which wasn't long. After about 15 minutes (already had dropped bags and left for Publix) our phone rang that the room was ready. 

So, if you can put a request in at time of check-in, ask for fireworks and if you can manage with the kids or whatnot, tell them you will wait if needed.


----------



## Janet Hill

AustinNYC said:


> We are owners so the rules may be different for non-owners, but when I booked our reservation I put the "request" in. When I got here to check-in, they gave us an option, there was a room open already on the 2nd Floor with a pond view or we could wait until a requested fireworks view was available. My wife and I opted to wait it out, which wasn't long. After about 15 minutes (already had dropped bags and left for Publix) our phone rang that the room was ready.
> 
> So, if you can put a request in at time of check-in, ask for fireworks and if you can manage with the kids or whatnot, tell them you will wait if needed.



Rules are different for owners.  Owners can make requests.  I don't know how long ago you were there or what your ownership status is, but officially requests are for VIP ownership status only.

If a person rents from a  VIP member the ability to request does not pass to the guest.


----------



## SqueakyMouse

Just checked-in (noon).  Love our rooms...hate the location.  3rd floor parking lot view in building 1.  The upside:  plenty of parking.  Did get the hard-sell at check-in.  Kind of expected it as there were only 2 other families checking in and lots of people manning the time-share sales counter.  Resort seems pretty busy.  

Ok, I may have to change my opinion about our location.  Came back from a big grocery run and fireworks were going off...in view from our room.  Kids ran upstairs to see them.  They were over by the time I made it up with our many bags of groceries.

Also love how bright our unit is.  The darkness of the WDW resorts really, really bugs me as my vision is terrible in reduced light.  Here, at WBC, there are lights everywhere -- with bright bulbs!!!


----------



## SqueakyMouse

Also...do not have to check-in again for our 2nd week...just the one check-in.


----------



## weneedpalmtrees

I really appreciated all that I learned from this board, and would like to pay it forward.  So, without further ado, our trip report:

We stayed for the first two weeks in May.  First, transportation:  We rented a minivan, and checked the rates regularly for 3-4 months out from our trip.  We ended up going with Alamo, which was $50 more than Dollar (about $476 total for two weeks--a rate we were really pleased with), but if you sign up for their frequent renter program (Alamo Insider), you get a second driver for free.  The other great thing is you don't have to stand at the rental counter--you can check in online, then walk right to the type of car you rented, and pick out which one you want.  We got a brand new Grand Caravan with leather interior.  It was worth every penny to be able to not only drive to the parks, but also to Walmart, Target, etc. for groceries and supplies.  In my opinion, the convenience and the money you save on groceries more than makes up for the cost of a rental car, and I highly recommend renting.  It takes only 5-10 minutes to drive to the Disney parks, and it was awesome to come and go when we felt like it.

Now, the resort:  We rented from Vacation Strategy.  They had to string together 3 reservations to make it work, but they gave us a great rate, and we got a 2 bedroom Presidential for the about the same price as some others quoted us for a Deluxe.  We ended up in Building 6, on the 17th floor.  We LOVED the building.  We were facing Downtown Disney/parking lot/woods. However, because we were so high, it was like we were really facing a forest, and we had a nice view of fireworks that seemed to come from Downtown Disney.  We also had easy access to the 17th floor lounge and Epcot fireworks.  

The suite itself was fantastic--immaculately clean, plenty of linens, plenty of laundry soap and shampoos, paper towels, coffee, trash bags, etc.  We never saw a bug while we were there.  Plus, when we got housekeeping halfway through, they brought fresh supplies of all of the above, which we really appreciated.  There were plenty of dishes, silverware, etc.--maybe service for 10?--and a set of plastic cups, which we appreciated having for the kids.  There was a nice coffee maker, and for our UK friends, it had a tea making function, as well.  There's no kettle, but you can make do with the tea side of the coffee maker!  There was a 4 slice toaster, all stainless appliances, a blender, fridge with ice maker, granite countertops, etc.  We also had a huge balcony, although we didn't really use it, because we were traveling with little kids.  

The furniture is nice enough, although not my taste.  We had a comfy couch, a wicker loveseat, and a chair in the living room, with a large flat screen tv and a Bose DVD player and sound system.  Both bedrooms had flat screens, as well.  The bedrooms were also nicely furnished, with comfy beds.  We had two queen beds in the guest room and one king in the master bedroom.  There were large dressers in both bedrooms, and closets with plenty of hangers.  Really, we didn't want for anything.  These condo's are well stocked.

The bathrooms were both large.  One of the nice features was that the guest bathroom had a vanity inside the bathroom, and a second one outside.  Since we had two adult guests sharing that bathroom, it was helpful that one could use the bathroom while the other was getting ready using the second vanity outside the bathroom.  The master bath featured the jacuzzi tub (which smelled weird when the jets were used--maybe our only complaint!), a separate shower, a toilet in its own compartment, and a double vanity.  It was frankly enormous!  One thing I didn't like was that the master bath is open to the master bedroom, but it's a minor complaint.

We had a full size washer and dryer in a closet outside the guest bedroom.  We did approximately a million loads of laundry, and it was a godsend to have the machines.  I can't imagine a two week vacation with kids in a couple of hotel rooms, with no laundry!   It was so convenient.  They left us with a huge stash of laundry detergent, too.  Not by preferred brand, by helpful nonetheless.

So, that's a basic description of what we got.  But what's it really like?  I know a lot of people debate staying off property or on.  We've stayed at Old Key West and Port Orleans in the past, and we worried about whether it would be as "magical" staying off property.  My husband loves being on property, taking the shuttles, etc.  We agreed that Bonnet Creek is AWESOME, and we'd stay at it again over a Disney resort.

First, let me say that one of the things you DON'T get is Disney hospitality.  The person that checked us in was incredibly helpful and friendly, but he was the last person to be nice our entire stay.  We found the WBC staff to be unfriendly at best and surly at worst.  That, we didn't like.  If I was an owner, I would have been furious at how they behaved.  But, we aren't, and it was something we were willing to sacrifice.  Because, we had SO much space.  The pools are AWESOME.  There are a million activities.  There's a pretty good playground, with a rubberized surface, a nice walking path around the lake (I think it's about 1/2 mile around), a basic mini-golf course, a really great sprayground/splashground for little kids with a rubberized surface (really fantastic for the toddler set), two lazy rivers, and various zero entry pools.  Each day there were arts and crafts and make your own sundaes for minimal cost.  One day a week there was a bouncy house and bouncy sports (inflatable thingy with ability to play basketball, soccer, baseball, etc., is the only way I can describe it).  They had an alligator show one night, which we never made it to, trivia nights, etc.  In other words, plenty to keep you and your kids busy.  All of these things, in our minds, more than made up for the fact we were off property, and the fact that the staff as a whole stinks.

The pools:  We think the better lazy river is by building 5.  It has nicer landscaping.  We preferred the pirate pool by building 6 to all of the others, even though our kids were too small to be able to use the slide.  It's nice and big and has two zero entry areas.  But, your mileage may vary.  Try them all if you go!  It's part of the fun.  If you have really little kids, you might prefer to be in building 1, near the splash ground. It's a bit of a hike from Building 6, but was our youngest's favorite spot (she's 2).  Plus, I could relax a bit there, since it's fenced in, rubber surfaced, and designed for the little ones.  

There are hot tubs by every building, and they were the perfect temperature while we were there--not too hot, despite the warm weather.  There are gas grills near each building, too, and it was easy to find space to grill.  Plus, it was a nice way to meet people, while you were cooking.  

For those who want to check in with groceries or check out early and do the pool/grill thing on check out day, note that they have refrigerated storage.  You just have to ask at the desk.  On our last day, they kept our lunch cold for us, which was so convenient.  There are also shower facilities available in some of the buildings (definitely in building 1--I checked), although I couldn't find them in Building 6.  So, if you want to shower on your last day post swim and post checkout, that's an option.  

We received maybe 3 phone calls while we were there, but never answered the phone.  No one mentioned the parking pass, and we never picked it up--no problems.  No one ever mentioned a time share presentation to us.  

Because we had 3 reservations, we were told we would have to rekey twice, but we only had to do it once.  There was no line to do it, and it took like 2 seconds.  It was no big deal.  

I had some things mailed to me at the resort from Amazon.  I had to walk to Building 1 to pick them up, but it was not a big deal.  They had them waiting for me.  The address is the main one on the little brochure they give you with your keys.

As for parking, we found that if we returned in the afternoon for nap/swim, or early evening, there was no problem finding a spot outside the building.  If we got home around 8, we'd have to park in the garage which is by buildings 4/5, but honestly, it was no big deal--it's like a two minute walk from building 6.  If you are super out of shape and don't ever get any exercise, maybe it will bother you, but then, if that's the case, Disney is going to kick your butt anyway!!!

There is a Disney cast member in building 1, if you don't come with tickets.  We didn't use that person, as we'd bought tickets before we came.  We also got the Magic Bands and booked our fast passes in advance.  We rode every ride and did every experience (including the Anna and Elsa meet and greet, which had daily waits of 300 minutes!!!) with no wait at all, by taking advantage of fast pass + and by being in the park at opening  in the mornings.  Then, we came home for lunch/nap/swim most days, and headed back to the parks late afternoon.  The bottom line for us is that it couldn't have been a more magical stay, even though we were off property.  In fact, it was special because we were off property at Bonnet Creek.  It really is that good, and I can highly recommend it.  

And in case you are wondering about my family and I and trying to put this review into perspective. . .we are Americans who live outside the U.S., and regularly travel the world for work and play.  We have traveled extensively, and we have pretty high standards.  While the decor wasn't quite to our taste, and the staff leaves much to be desired, Bonnet Creek is otherwise a very high quality resort.  You won't be disappointed.

If you have other questions, I'm happy to answer them.


----------



## JoeU

kat3668 said:


> Bonnet creek does'nt take room requests but... 4 bedroom presidentials are on the top floor so you have a good chance to see fireworks.



Actually, presidential suites are assigned on booking, especially the 4BR ones. If you had a requested room, it would have been based on availability at the time of booking. 

As for the fireworks view, we stayed in Building 3 (#752 I think), and it was awesome. Fireworks/lake view with a HUGE balcony.

Joe


----------



## stairstepmom

I had asked about max occupancy, whether or not an infant in a pack n play is counted - just wanted to update in case others were looking for the info; unlike Disney, an infant IS counted.

We were thinking of a 4 bd for our party of 13 (will have 2 infants in pnps) but that one infant pushes us over, so we'd need a 4 bd and 2 bd or some other 2 room configuration. Now looking at renting a house instead, which would be cheaper. Bummer!


----------



## mommy2jack

Hello Bonnet Creek Lovers! 

We are thinking about planning a Disney vacation for October 2015. We own a timeshare in VA and will be trading with RCI for one in Orlando. I have been eyeing up Bonnet Creek for a while and would LOVE to get a room there. However it looks like there is limited selection and seems like they only release so many months in advance.  Currently they have rooms available for November 2014 and December 2014. Has anyone ever traded thru RCI into Bonnet Creek? If we're traveling in October 2015 is it safe to say I should start checking for rooms around March 2015??? Or would it be better to just put in an ongoing search in hopes that something is found? We're new to RCI so I'm still learning the secrets to trading! 

Thank you!!!


----------



## Brian Noble

An ongoing search is *always* preferable to just looking by hand.  Searches are matched before the inventory appears online; what you see online are the "leftovers."

For (a lot) more tips to using RCI, you should consider joining TUG: tug2.net and tugbbs.com


----------



## Spanky

JoeU - your answer on 4 bedroom presidential was not my experience. I rented 14 months in advance from Vacation Upgrade and was given the room number which would have looked out on the lake area. When we arrived we were given a different room on the backside of the building with a parking lot view. I went down to complain and was told the guarantee was only for the VIP member and did not extend to guest certificates. WBC only obligation was to give me a 4 bedroom - they would not honor the room I had been promised.
Everything worked out for the best as we did have great views of all the fireworks each evening.  I did inform the Vacation Upgrade folks about what WBC had done to his reservation.


----------



## SqueakyMouse

weneedpalmtrees said:


> The suite itself was fantastic--immaculately clean, plenty of linens, plenty of laundry soap and shampoos, paper towels, coffee, trash bags, etc.  We never saw a bug while we were there....First, let me say that one of the things you DON'T get is Disney hospitality.  The person that checked us in was incredibly helpful and friendly, but he was the last person to be nice our entire stay.  We found the WBC staff to be unfriendly at best and surly at worst.  ....As for parking, we found that if we returned in the afternoon for nap/swim, or early evening, there was no problem finding a spot outside the building.  If we got home around 8, we'd have to park in the garage which is by buildings 4/5, but honestly, it was no big deal--it's like a two minute walk from building 6.



My family is currently visiting WBCR for the 1st time and staying in a 2 BR deluxe in tower 1.  We visit WDW as a family 3-4 times a year, with each visit averaging around 10 days.  (We have family in the Winter Park/Orlando area.)  We also travel quite a bit, both inside and out of the US and for both work and pleasure.

We have ALWAYS stayed in Disney resorts, but we will never do so again...at least not for our longer family stays.  We are completely sold on WBCR.  Since we rarely use Disney transportation (no patience for standing in line and cannot stand being packed into a monorail/bus at busy times), not being at a monorail or Epcot resort is not bothering us at all (something we worried about).  The location is fantastic.

WBCR is well-themed, but it is not the over-the-top theming you get at some WDW resorts (i.e., Pirate rooms at CBR, rooms at AoA, princess rooms at POR, AKL/WL rooms).  It's more like OKW, SSR, YC/BC, or GF.  

Like weneedpalmtrees, we are finding our unit to be extremely well-stocked and clean.  We've seen no bugs either inside or out (which is pretty miraculous considering our geographic locale).  The linens all seem brand new and quite plush.  I'm very glad we did not purchase additional toilet paper as others in the past have suggested as what is provided is absolutely fine (and some of my family members are quite particular.  )  I do wish we'd brought a laundry basket, as we seem to be doing a load or two of laundry each day.

Fortunately, some of our experiences have been different from weneedpalmtrees.  We have found the staff to be very friendly -- far more than during our last few stays on WDW properties, where we've found the staff in the food courts to be particularly unpleasant. Also, in tower 1, parking is not an issue.  Our parking lot is pretty much empty.  We've parked in the row closest to the main entrance (where the elevator is) at all hours -- from early until late.  Finally, while we have combined two reservations, we do not have to check-in again.  

We will definitely return...probably in October and December.  Can't wait!


----------



## limpy

I need some quick advice from your experienced timeshare owners/renters.  I am gotten to the point that I need to pay for my rental.  I renting directly from an owner who book two overlapping reservation to accommodate my requested dates.  I have received the Guest Confirmation for both reservations.  I am about to pay the entire cost of the rental to the owner via credit card.  Is there anything I need to do before I pay, or am I all set to pay without worry (because I have the confirmation)?  Thanks!!

(I guess I am wondering if the owner can cancel the reservation even after I pay for it.)


----------



## mom2my3kids

We are planning on staying in june 2015..The only thing I was holding back on was I didnt want to have to sit through a presentation..So you never had anyone try to sell the resort to you?? I plan on just checking my family in and never answering my phone..lol




weneedpalmtrees said:


> I really appreciated all that I learned from this board, and would like to pay it forward.  So, without further ado, our trip report:
> 
> We stayed for the first two weeks in May.  First, transportation:  We rented a minivan, and checked the rates regularly for 3-4 months out from our trip.  We ended up going with Alamo, which was $50 more than Dollar (about $476 total for two weeks--a rate we were really pleased with), but if you sign up for their frequent renter program (Alamo Insider), you get a second driver for free.  The other great thing is you don't have to stand at the rental counter--you can check in online, then walk right to the type of car you rented, and pick out which one you want.  We got a brand new Grand Caravan with leather interior.  It was worth every penny to be able to not only drive to the parks, but also to Walmart, Target, etc. for groceries and supplies.  In my opinion, the convenience and the money you save on groceries more than makes up for the cost of a rental car, and I highly recommend renting.  It takes only 5-10 minutes to drive to the Disney parks, and it was awesome to come and go when we felt like it.
> 
> Now, the resort:  We rented from Vacation Strategy.  They had to string together 3 reservations to make it work, but they gave us a great rate, and we got a 2 bedroom Presidential for the about the same price as some others quoted us for a Deluxe.  We ended up in Building 6, on the 17th floor.  We LOVED the building.  We were facing Downtown Disney/parking lot/woods. However, because we were so high, it was like we were really facing a forest, and we had a nice view of fireworks that seemed to come from Downtown Disney.  We also had easy access to the 17th floor lounge and Epcot fireworks.
> 
> The suite itself was fantastic--immaculately clean, plenty of linens, plenty of laundry soap and shampoos, paper towels, coffee, trash bags, etc.  We never saw a bug while we were there.  Plus, when we got housekeeping halfway through, they brought fresh supplies of all of the above, which we really appreciated.  There were plenty of dishes, silverware, etc.--maybe service for 10?--and a set of plastic cups, which we appreciated having for the kids.  There was a nice coffee maker, and for our UK friends, it had a tea making function, as well.  There's no kettle, but you can make do with the tea side of the coffee maker!  There was a 4 slice toaster, all stainless appliances, a blender, fridge with ice maker, granite countertops, etc.  We also had a huge balcony, although we didn't really use it, because we were traveling with little kids.
> 
> The furniture is nice enough, although not my taste.  We had a comfy couch, a wicker loveseat, and a chair in the living room, with a large flat screen tv and a Bose DVD player and sound system.  Both bedrooms had flat screens, as well.  The bedrooms were also nicely furnished, with comfy beds.  We had two queen beds in the guest room and one king in the master bedroom.  There were large dressers in both bedrooms, and closets with plenty of hangers.  Really, we didn't want for anything.  These condo's are well stocked.
> 
> The bathrooms were both large.  One of the nice features was that the guest bathroom had a vanity inside the bathroom, and a second one outside.  Since we had two adult guests sharing that bathroom, it was helpful that one could use the bathroom while the other was getting ready using the second vanity outside the bathroom.  The master bath featured the jacuzzi tub (which smelled weird when the jets were used--maybe our only complaint!), a separate shower, a toilet in its own compartment, and a double vanity.  It was frankly enormous!  One thing I didn't like was that the master bath is open to the master bedroom, but it's a minor complaint.
> 
> We had a full size washer and dryer in a closet outside the guest bedroom.  We did approximately a million loads of laundry, and it was a godsend to have the machines.  I can't imagine a two week vacation with kids in a couple of hotel rooms, with no laundry!   It was so convenient.  They left us with a huge stash of laundry detergent, too.  Not by preferred brand, by helpful nonetheless.
> 
> So, that's a basic description of what we got.  But what's it really like?  I know a lot of people debate staying off property or on.  We've stayed at Old Key West and Port Orleans in the past, and we worried about whether it would be as "magical" staying off property.  My husband loves being on property, taking the shuttles, etc.  We agreed that Bonnet Creek is AWESOME, and we'd stay at it again over a Disney resort.
> 
> First, let me say that one of the things you DON'T get is Disney hospitality.  The person that checked us in was incredibly helpful and friendly, but he was the last person to be nice our entire stay.  We found the WBC staff to be unfriendly at best and surly at worst.  That, we didn't like.  If I was an owner, I would have been furious at how they behaved.  But, we aren't, and it was something we were willing to sacrifice.  Because, we had SO much space.  The pools are AWESOME.  There are a million activities.  There's a pretty good playground, with a rubberized surface, a nice walking path around the lake (I think it's about 1/2 mile around), a basic mini-golf course, a really great sprayground/splashground for little kids with a rubberized surface (really fantastic for the toddler set), two lazy rivers, and various zero entry pools.  Each day there were arts and crafts and make your own sundaes for minimal cost.  One day a week there was a bouncy house and bouncy sports (inflatable thingy with ability to play basketball, soccer, baseball, etc., is the only way I can describe it).  They had an alligator show one night, which we never made it to, trivia nights, etc.  In other words, plenty to keep you and your kids busy.  All of these things, in our minds, more than made up for the fact we were off property, and the fact that the staff as a whole stinks.
> 
> The pools:  We think the better lazy river is by building 5.  It has nicer landscaping.  We preferred the pirate pool by building 6 to all of the others, even though our kids were too small to be able to use the slide.  It's nice and big and has two zero entry areas.  But, your mileage may vary.  Try them all if you go!  It's part of the fun.  If you have really little kids, you might prefer to be in building 1, near the splash ground. It's a bit of a hike from Building 6, but was our youngest's favorite spot (she's 2).  Plus, I could relax a bit there, since it's fenced in, rubber surfaced, and designed for the little ones.
> 
> There are hot tubs by every building, and they were the perfect temperature while we were there--not too hot, despite the warm weather.  There are gas grills near each building, too, and it was easy to find space to grill.  Plus, it was a nice way to meet people, while you were cooking.
> 
> For those who want to check in with groceries or check out early and do the pool/grill thing on check out day, note that they have refrigerated storage.  You just have to ask at the desk.  On our last day, they kept our lunch cold for us, which was so convenient.  There are also shower facilities available in some of the buildings (definitely in building 1--I checked), although I couldn't find them in Building 6.  So, if you want to shower on your last day post swim and post checkout, that's an option.
> 
> We received maybe 3 phone calls while we were there, but never answered the phone.  No one mentioned the parking pass, and we never picked it up--no problems.  No one ever mentioned a time share presentation to us.
> 
> Because we had 3 reservations, we were told we would have to rekey twice, but we only had to do it once.  There was no line to do it, and it took like 2 seconds.  It was no big deal.
> 
> I had some things mailed to me at the resort from Amazon.  I had to walk to Building 1 to pick them up, but it was not a big deal.  They had them waiting for me.  The address is the main one on the little brochure they give you with your keys.
> 
> As for parking, we found that if we returned in the afternoon for nap/swim, or early evening, there was no problem finding a spot outside the building.  If we got home around 8, we'd have to park in the garage which is by buildings 4/5, but honestly, it was no big deal--it's like a two minute walk from building 6.  If you are super out of shape and don't ever get any exercise, maybe it will bother you, but then, if that's the case, Disney is going to kick your butt anyway!!!
> 
> There is a Disney cast member in building 1, if you don't come with tickets.  We didn't use that person, as we'd bought tickets before we came.  We also got the Magic Bands and booked our fast passes in advance.  We rode every ride and did every experience (including the Anna and Elsa meet and greet, which had daily waits of 300 minutes!!!) with no wait at all, by taking advantage of fast pass + and by being in the park at opening  in the mornings.  Then, we came home for lunch/nap/swim most days, and headed back to the parks late afternoon.  The bottom line for us is that it couldn't have been a more magical stay, even though we were off property.  In fact, it was special because we were off property at Bonnet Creek.  It really is that good, and I can highly recommend it.
> 
> And in case you are wondering about my family and I and trying to put this review into perspective. . .we are Americans who live outside the U.S., and regularly travel the world for work and play.  We have traveled extensively, and we have pretty high standards.  While the decor wasn't quite to our taste, and the staff leaves much to be desired, Bonnet Creek is otherwise a very high quality resort.  You won't be disappointed.
> 
> If you have other questions, I'm happy to answer them.


----------



## limpy

limpy said:


> I need some quick advice from your experienced timeshare owners/renters.  I am gotten to the point that I need to pay for my rental.  I renting directly from an owner who book two overlapping reservation to accommodate my requested dates.  I have received the Guest Confirmation for both reservations.  I am about to pay the entire cost of the rental to the owner via credit card.  Is there anything I need to do before I pay, or am I all set to pay without worry (because I have the confirmation)?  Thanks!!
> 
> (I guess I am wondering if the owner can cancel the reservation even after I pay for it.)



I took the leap and just paid.  There is really nothing to prevent the reservation from being canceled by the owner.  The deal is documented to the hilt by email and electronic confirmations, and I will call the resort before we fly down (with refundable airfare).

I will put the worries aside and just be excited


----------



## snowangel72

JoeU said:
			
		

> We will be at Bonnet Creek in July. We are staying in room 1501 in Tower 6 (3BR Pres), and for the life of me, I can't find any pictures of the room, or the view.
> 
> Does anyone have a pic or pics of the room? Is there the outside possibility of a fireworks view from this room?
> 
> Joe



How do you know your room number already? Confused!


----------



## VP037388

Any recent experiences with WBC and Garden Grocer or WGS? We will be down there in Nov and want to schedule a delivery on our arrival day. Do they have cold storage? What building do they deliver to? I'm trying to figure out logistics.


----------



## limpy

Previous posters have noted that grocery delivery and cold storage has been no problem (stored in the main bldg I believe).  

To follow open on my reservation question from before: I have read that overlapping reservations by owners can result in a cancellation.  My BC rental is comprised of two overlapping reservations, with two Guest Confirmations with my name - *two three-day reservations* that overlap in the middle to create a *5-day* stay.  Is this a problem?


----------



## Lorie77

weneedpalmtrees said:


> I really appreciated all that I learned from this board, and would like to pay it forward.  So, without further ado, our trip report:
> 
> We stayed for the first two weeks in May.  First, transportation:  We rented a minivan, and checked the rates regularly for 3-4 months out from our trip.  We ended up going with Alamo, which was $50 more than Dollar (about $476 total for two weeks--a rate we were really pleased with), but if you sign up for their frequent renter program (Alamo Insider), you get a second driver for free.  The other great thing is you don't have to stand at the rental counter--you can check in online, then walk right to the type of car you rented, and pick out which one you want.  We got a brand new Grand Caravan with leather interior.  It was worth every penny to be able to not only drive to the parks, but also to Walmart, Target, etc. for groceries and supplies.  In my opinion, the convenience and the money you save on groceries more than makes up for the cost of a rental car, and I highly recommend renting.  It takes only 5-10 minutes to drive to the Disney parks, and it was awesome to come and go when we felt like it.
> 
> Now, the resort:  We rented from Vacation Strategy.  They had to string together 3 reservations to make it work, but they gave us a great rate, and we got a 2 bedroom Presidential for the about the same price as some others quoted us for a Deluxe.  We ended up in Building 6, on the 17th floor.  We LOVED the building.  We were facing Downtown Disney/parking lot/woods. However, because we were so high, it was like we were really facing a forest, and we had a nice view of fireworks that seemed to come from Downtown Disney.  We also had easy access to the 17th floor lounge and Epcot fireworks.
> 
> The suite itself was fantastic--immaculately clean, plenty of linens, plenty of laundry soap and shampoos, paper towels, coffee, trash bags, etc.  We never saw a bug while we were there.  Plus, when we got housekeeping halfway through, they brought fresh supplies of all of the above, which we really appreciated.  There were plenty of dishes, silverware, etc.--maybe service for 10?--and a set of plastic cups, which we appreciated having for the kids.  There was a nice coffee maker, and for our UK friends, it had a tea making function, as well.  There's no kettle, but you can make do with the tea side of the coffee maker!  There was a 4 slice toaster, all stainless appliances, a blender, fridge with ice maker, granite countertops, etc.  We also had a huge balcony, although we didn't really use it, because we were traveling with little kids.
> 
> The furniture is nice enough, although not my taste.  We had a comfy couch, a wicker loveseat, and a chair in the living room, with a large flat screen tv and a Bose DVD player and sound system.  Both bedrooms had flat screens, as well.  The bedrooms were also nicely furnished, with comfy beds.  We had two queen beds in the guest room and one king in the master bedroom.  There were large dressers in both bedrooms, and closets with plenty of hangers.  Really, we didn't want for anything.  These condo's are well stocked.
> 
> The bathrooms were both large.  One of the nice features was that the guest bathroom had a vanity inside the bathroom, and a second one outside.  Since we had two adult guests sharing that bathroom, it was helpful that one could use the bathroom while the other was getting ready using the second vanity outside the bathroom.  The master bath featured the jacuzzi tub (which smelled weird when the jets were used--maybe our only complaint!), a separate shower, a toilet in its own compartment, and a double vanity.  It was frankly enormous!  One thing I didn't like was that the master bath is open to the master bedroom, but it's a minor complaint.
> 
> We had a full size washer and dryer in a closet outside the guest bedroom.  We did approximately a million loads of laundry, and it was a godsend to have the machines.  I can't imagine a two week vacation with kids in a couple of hotel rooms, with no laundry!   It was so convenient.  They left us with a huge stash of laundry detergent, too.  Not by preferred brand, by helpful nonetheless.
> 
> So, that's a basic description of what we got.  But what's it really like?  I know a lot of people debate staying off property or on.  We've stayed at Old Key West and Port Orleans in the past, and we worried about whether it would be as "magical" staying off property.  My husband loves being on property, taking the shuttles, etc.  We agreed that Bonnet Creek is AWESOME, and we'd stay at it again over a Disney resort.
> 
> First, let me say that one of the things you DON'T get is Disney hospitality.  The person that checked us in was incredibly helpful and friendly, but he was the last person to be nice our entire stay.  We found the WBC staff to be unfriendly at best and surly at worst.  That, we didn't like.  If I was an owner, I would have been furious at how they behaved.  But, we aren't, and it was something we were willing to sacrifice.  Because, we had SO much space.  The pools are AWESOME.  There are a million activities.  There's a pretty good playground, with a rubberized surface, a nice walking path around the lake (I think it's about 1/2 mile around), a basic mini-golf course, a really great sprayground/splashground for little kids with a rubberized surface (really fantastic for the toddler set), two lazy rivers, and various zero entry pools.  Each day there were arts and crafts and make your own sundaes for minimal cost.  One day a week there was a bouncy house and bouncy sports (inflatable thingy with ability to play basketball, soccer, baseball, etc., is the only way I can describe it).  They had an alligator show one night, which we never made it to, trivia nights, etc.  In other words, plenty to keep you and your kids busy.  All of these things, in our minds, more than made up for the fact we were off property, and the fact that the staff as a whole stinks.
> 
> The pools:  We think the better lazy river is by building 5.  It has nicer landscaping.  We preferred the pirate pool by building 6 to all of the others, even though our kids were too small to be able to use the slide.  It's nice and big and has two zero entry areas.  But, your mileage may vary.  Try them all if you go!  It's part of the fun.  If you have really little kids, you might prefer to be in building 1, near the splash ground. It's a bit of a hike from Building 6, but was our youngest's favorite spot (she's 2).  Plus, I could relax a bit there, since it's fenced in, rubber surfaced, and designed for the little ones.
> 
> There are hot tubs by every building, and they were the perfect temperature while we were there--not too hot, despite the warm weather.  There are gas grills near each building, too, and it was easy to find space to grill.  Plus, it was a nice way to meet people, while you were cooking.
> 
> For those who want to check in with groceries or check out early and do the pool/grill thing on check out day, note that they have refrigerated storage.  You just have to ask at the desk.  On our last day, they kept our lunch cold for us, which was so convenient.  There are also shower facilities available in some of the buildings (definitely in building 1--I checked), although I couldn't find them in Building 6.  So, if you want to shower on your last day post swim and post checkout, that's an option.
> 
> We received maybe 3 phone calls while we were there, but never answered the phone.  No one mentioned the parking pass, and we never picked it up--no problems.  No one ever mentioned a time share presentation to us.
> 
> Because we had 3 reservations, we were told we would have to rekey twice, but we only had to do it once.  There was no line to do it, and it took like 2 seconds.  It was no big deal.
> 
> I had some things mailed to me at the resort from Amazon.  I had to walk to Building 1 to pick them up, but it was not a big deal.  They had them waiting for me.  The address is the main one on the little brochure they give you with your keys.
> 
> As for parking, we found that if we returned in the afternoon for nap/swim, or early evening, there was no problem finding a spot outside the building.  If we got home around 8, we'd have to park in the garage which is by buildings 4/5, but honestly, it was no big deal--it's like a two minute walk from building 6.  If you are super out of shape and don't ever get any exercise, maybe it will bother you, but then, if that's the case, Disney is going to kick your butt anyway!!!
> 
> There is a Disney cast member in building 1, if you don't come with tickets.  We didn't use that person, as we'd bought tickets before we came.  We also got the Magic Bands and booked our fast passes in advance.  We rode every ride and did every experience (including the Anna and Elsa meet and greet, which had daily waits of 300 minutes!!!) with no wait at all, by taking advantage of fast pass + and by being in the park at opening  in the mornings.  Then, we came home for lunch/nap/swim most days, and headed back to the parks late afternoon.  The bottom line for us is that it couldn't have been a more magical stay, even though we were off property.  In fact, it was special because we were off property at Bonnet Creek.  It really is that good, and I can highly recommend it.
> 
> And in case you are wondering about my family and I and trying to put this review into perspective. . .we are Americans who live outside the U.S., and regularly travel the world for work and play.  We have traveled extensively, and we have pretty high standards.  While the decor wasn't quite to our taste, and the staff leaves much to be desired, Bonnet Creek is otherwise a very high quality resort.  You won't be disappointed.
> 
> If you have other questions, I'm happy to answer them.




My family is checking in on Saturday and this is exactly the trip report I wanted to see when I logged on today. Thank you so much for your feedback and I am so glad you enjoyed your trip.


----------



## JoeU

snowangel72 said:


> How do you know your room number already? Confused!



I think there's some confusion. I am an owner, and call Wyndham directly to book. I have always understood that presidential suites are assigned by Wyndham at the time if booking because they are limited. Whenever booking a presidential, I have always received a room number at the time if booking, and have never been moved. I have 2 rooms coming up in July, both are presidentials, and I have room numbers on both. 

I think people that don't have room numbers have been booking through a third party. 

Also, for the record, I only own 168,000 points bi-annually at WBC, and certainly not enough on its own for a 3BR presidential for a week. I own points at other Wyndham locations that make up the balance, and then some. 

Joe


----------



## Spanky

JoeU - you just have good connections as I am a Wyndham owner and have a two bedroom presidential reserved for September that I rented last November and I still do not have room number. I know it will be in building 6 but do not have room numbers.


----------



## JoeU

Spanky said:


> JoeU - you just have good connections as I am a Wyndham owner and have a two bedroom presidential reserved for September that I rented last November and I still do not have room number. I know it will be in building 6 but do not have room numbers.



I'd call reservations and flat out ask them which room number in building 6 you have. They should be able to readily tell you.

As for everyone else, still hoping for room and balcony photos for room 1501 in Building 6. 

Joe


----------



## Brian Noble

> I am an owner, and call Wyndham directly to book. I have always understood that presidential suites are assigned by Wyndham at the time if booking because they are limited.





> you just have good connections as I am a Wyndham owner and have a two bedroom presidential reserved for September that I rented last November and I still do not have room number.


The ability to reserve a specific unit is a perk afforded only to VIP owners at the Gold level and above, and only at Wyndham-managed locations in the system.  I'm not sure whether or not this perk applies if the owner is not traveling---in other words, if the owner gets a guest certificate for the unit.  According to the summary in the owners learning center, it does, but I recall reading that it does not in practice.  You can find more details about the various VIP perks here (login required): https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/member/help/learningCenter/details.do?id=LIB-0002208

So, only *some* owners will get unit numbers assigned when they book.


----------



## buzz1fan

I'm looking at hilton bonnet creek- and I see where kids eat breakfast free.  If we get a room with 2 adult breakfast buffets will our kids still eat free.  Does this deal cover the hot food too.
Thanks


----------



## kat3668

buzz1fan said:


> I'm looking at hilton bonnet creek- and I see where kids eat breakfast free.  If we get a room with 2 adult breakfast buffets will our kids still eat free.  Does this deal cover the hot food too.
> Thanks



This thread is about the time share.... I'm not sure if there is a thread about the hotel.


----------



## kat3668

buzz1fan said:


> I'm looking at hilton bonnet creek- and I see where kids eat breakfast free.  If we get a room with 2 adult breakfast buffets will our kids still eat free.  Does this deal cover the hot food too.
> Thanks



Found this... should include all food... you can always call
http://www.hiltonbonnetcreek.com/dining/harvest-bistro


----------



## Brian Noble

And there is a thread for the Hilton and Waldorf:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2262762


----------



## fairytale

Hello All

I've tried reading through the incredibly long but useful threads but still cant locate a post showing the benefits and disadvantages of the 6 towers.

This will be our first stay at WBC and seen as we are checking in early I would like to be able to request an certain Tower if possible as I understand they don't take requests prior to check in?

We will be in a 2 bed delux (I think) and are a family of 6.

Thank you in advance

Annette


----------



## Lupeix

Hi,
after debating onsite vs offsite, I am pretty sure we will stay at BC on our next trip. We are thinking about a 2 bedroom, if we book through vacation upgardes can you pick whether you want a deluxe or presidential? is the extra room worth it?

Do they have rollaway beds, we have a 3 year old who doesn't fit in a pack and play but it is too small to stay in a regular bed

thanks
Lucia


----------



## abinormal

Do both VS and VU attempt to re-book at sixty days out?  Does it matter if you're going in a Value season?


----------



## AustinNYC

Ok! Back home after a lovely 8 day trip to WDW/WBC with my wife, mother-in-law and her boyfriend.  A little background... no kids, all adults, I'm a Wyndham owner (my home property is WBC) and this is our first time ever staying since we purchased.  We reserved a 2BR deluxe and 1  more night added on after the initial reservation that I was able to upgrade in the "free" VIP upgrade window to 2BR presidential... which I ended up DOWNGRADING so we didn't have to switch rooms for the last night.

Check-in was fairly uneventful, there was plenty of "check-in" parking and while the front desk was busy, we were taken care of fairly quickly.  Upon check-in, I requested a fireworks view (I had this "requested" upon making the reservation but I'm not gold VIP so I can't stake claim to an exact room).  They informed me that there was a 2BR deluxe already ready for us to check into, but it was a 2nd floor pond view.  I politely asked for a high-floor fireworks view since it was our first time as owners to stay on-property.  The gentlemen informed me that there would be an unknown wait time for the available room, but wouldn't be more than a few hours.  Since we still had to go to Publix for a few items, I agreed, and before I was even fully on the highway headed to the store, my phone rang and the room was ready.  We stayed in Tower 5, on the 10th floor with fireworks view. 

I accidentally made the mistake of going over to the vacation club desk for a parking pass, but I quickly made up for it by unplugging our room phones as they did call the first morning we missed our meeting with them.

Once settled in, my wife and I took a stroll around the property.  The walk around the pond from building to building is very nice!  The pools all seemed well kept and safe.  I will say that in the afternoon/early evening the pools all seemed very crowded, but we never actually used them.  We did stop at the tiki bar for a few drinks to relax.

I will say this... if you have children, this is a great property to go to.  As for the "DW" and I, we may stretch our points a little further by staying at another Wyndham property if we go down again without kiddos.  We really didn't use any of the lovely amenities found on the property so I guess it was sort of a waste in a way...

There really isn't much else I can say that hasn't already been said.  Our washer/dryer was a touch on the noisy side, but nothing too bad.  The dishwasher worked well (soap was provided).  We never ordered a housecleaning, but I did call down for more toilet paper about the mid-point of the stay.

One crazy thing happened however....

While backing out of the parking spot in the garage, I backed into one of the concrete support pillars with our brand new rental car (2014/15 Chevy Impala with only 3,000 miles on the ODO).  Since I hit the corner of the pillar and not the flat face of it, it really did a number to the plastic bumper and dented the trunk.  One of the WBC grounds attendants actually witnessed it happen and rushed over to make sure my wife and I were ok.  We were, and he then helped by calling over security to take a report while I called our rental car company and my insurance company.  Security at WBC is top notch, the two folks that responded to our little accident were very professional and polite.  They did inform me that the local law enforcement agency wouldn't want to respond to such a minor accident (in their words "less than $5,000 in damage, no fatality or serious injury")... my pride doesn't count as a serious injury.

The crazy thing is... we always take the optional insurance, but we booked this car through Wyndham Perks and unbeknownst to us, it books as a special "corporate" account with Enterprise and they do not allow for optional insurance to be taken out on the rental.  So... buyer beware if there are any owners out there that rent through Perks.  What saved me $100 initially, cost me an extra $500 in deductible payment plus whatever loss of income they will have while the car is in the shop.

Great trip none the less!


----------



## SqueakyMouse

Lupeix said:


> We are thinking about a 2 bedroom, if we book through vacation upgardes can you pick whether you want a deluxe or presidential? is the extra room worth it?



We currently are staying in a 2-bedroom deluxe with 2 of our 3 children.  There is PLENTY of room!!!    Dh and I were just discussing what we wanted to book for Fall Break and very quickly decided that there was no reason for us to book a presidential (something I thought we'd want for this first stay).  I do not know about roll away beds, but there is a fold-out queen-sized sofa in the living room.  It is quite low to the ground. Dd wanted to sleep in it last night.  She was very comfy, but I don't think an adult would be.  Oh, and there's lots of storage.  A definite plus when traveling with children.


----------



## CTdaizy

AustinNYC said:


> I will say this... if you have children, this is a great property to go to.  As for the "DW" and I, we may stretch our points a little further by staying at another Wyndham property if we go down again without kiddos.  We really didn't use any of the lovely amenities found on the property so I guess it was sort of a waste in a way...




AustinNYC: my parents are platinum VIP owners ~ although don't own at WBC.  We have stayed on their points numerous times, all around the country.  Last summer we were in the Orlando area for a conference, happened to be at the Wyndham Bonnet Creek Hotel, but we were not able to get a room at the timeshare, so my parents got us a 2 bedroom unit at Cypress Palms.   That resort was the worst we have ever stayed at.  It was FILLED with young people, maybe high school aged on a trip?  It was noisy, the pools were overcrowded, lobby was small and crowded, and the room was nothing special.  Even if you don't use all of the amenities at WBC, it is worth it there.  We will never stay at Cypress Palms again.. I would rather pay for a hotel!


----------



## AustinNYC

CTdaizy said:


> AustinNYC: my parents are platinum VIP owners ~ although don't own at WBC.  We have stayed on their points numerous times, all around the country.  Last summer we were in the Orlando area for a conference, happened to be at the Wyndham Bonnet Creek Hotel, but we were not able to get a room at the timeshare, so my parents got us a 2 bedroom unit at Cypress Palms.   That resort was the worst we have ever stayed at.  It was FILLED with young people, maybe high school aged on a trip?  It was noisy, the pools were overcrowded, lobby was small and crowded, and the room was nothing special.  Even if you don't use all of the amenities at WBC, it is worth it there.  We will never stay at Cypress Palms again.. I would rather pay for a hotel!



Eww. That doesn't sound good at all. Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## Lupeix

SqueakyMouse said:


> We currently are staying in a 2-bedroom deluxe with 2 of our 3 children.  There is PLENTY of room!!!    Dh and I were just discussing what we wanted to book for Fall Break and v



Thanks for the info! what about the view? which is a good tower for a Deluxe 2 bedroom to get to see the fireworks? 
Grandma and Grandpa are likely coming with us, so my LO will likely end up in our room, he is 3 now, and goes to bed earlier than everyone else. So a room we can close a door is where he has to go, so mommy and daddy can go have a glass of wine in the balcony! We have a little travel bed we use a lot, I guess we can take that worse case scenario.

From the photos it seems like the living area of the Deluxe may be a little cramped for 4 adults and a toddler, but I guess grandma and grandpa can go watch TV in their room if they want to


----------



## MistressMerryweather

Just booked Thanksgiving week with Ken and Denise(vacation upgrades).  They are really great.  So excited to have Thanksgiving at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## supergoofy

I know this has been asked before and I looked but this thread is huge and its part three and don't know what part I saw it in.

Looking for the drive time from WBC to each park.

Lets say from sitting in the parking lot at WBC in your car to standing at the gate in front of the park. For MK, AK, Epcot, Studios and the water parks.

Thanks


----------



## SqueakyMouse

I've been meaning to time things this week but have not been good about it.  I will say that WBC is the absolute best location for being in the center of things.  The routes to everything are direct -- no wandering about as you have to do at some places.  AK is the furthest, but it's a direct shot.  I'm guessing 10 minutes at most to nearly everything. We even got to Universal in under 15 minutes yesterday!  the exit to I-4 is just to the right of the resort exit.  Fantastic location!!!  (Can you tell we are now sold on this resort?)


----------



## abinormal

So I just got a quote from Vacation Strategy and I forgot to ask them about this.  My understanding is that their price is based on the assumption that they will be able to re-book the room at sixty days out.  I haven't seen any posts about problems so I'm not super worried, but I'm curious as to what happens if they can't re-book at that rate.  Do you lose your reservation?  Has that happened and I missed it somewhere?


----------



## OH Family of 3

Can anyone tell me if there is room in the second bedroom of a 2 bedroom suite to put a blowup twin air mattress? We will be having 3 girls in the room that do not like to share beds. Thanks


----------



## GSUJillybean

I recieved a goodwill voucher from Club Wyndham after a stay gone horribly wrong at another resort-- they said it's for 5 nights in a two-bedroom, no strings attached.

Does anyone know if I can add two more nights onto that at my own expense? Has anyone used one of these things? We're not owners-- we just booked the Wyndham at Wilderness in the Smokies in Pigeon Forge, and had a really crazy experience with a staff member.


----------



## GSUJillybean

OH Family of 3 said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is room in the second bedroom of a 2 bedroom suite to put a blowup twin air mattress? We will be having 3 girls in the room that do not like to share beds. Thanks




We just stayed in a 2BR at another Wyndham property that appears to have the same layout and there was TONS of room in the second bedroom. I think it would be fine.


----------



## haPevraftr

One dancing banana for every member of my family!!!!  Just booked a 4 bedroom presidential for spring break next year.  We are traveling with friends (family of 6 with children similar ages to my DD and DS) and had planned to attempt to book two 2 bedroom deluxe units through RCI if/when they became available.  I was starting to sweat it b/c our break is the week before Easter and I had no idea what would be released/available to book.  Yesterday, I called VS to see what they had.  I had inquired about a Sun - Sun stay and there was no 4 bedroom availability, only 3 bedroom deluxe for our party of 10.  I called again today to ask a question about the 3 bedroom before booking and by sheer luck, Jeff was the one who answered.  He saw that if I could change my dates and travel Fri -Fri, I could get the 4 bedroom presidential.  SO EXCITED!!!!!!!   The cost that VS quoted us was approx. what we would have spent if we had booked two 2 bedroom deluxes through RCI as extra vacations (I am using the cost of the Sheraton Vistana Resort for the same dates as a frame of reference.  They are typically the same price.)

Anyway, I am so stoked!  This is our third trip.  We booked our first trip through VS in a 3 bedroom presidential over New Year's 2013.  We booked a 2 bedroom deluxe through RCI extra vacation last spring 2014.  My husband thinks that I am nuts for thinking so far ahead, but as always, in the world of Disney....It pays to be prepared!!!!!!   

So, now I need to make a new ticker!  lol!


----------



## Tbella

Has anyone done a Bonnet Creek timeshare presentation in order to get a discounted room?  If so, how long did the presentation actually take?  I priced it out both by renting from a timeshare owner and from doing the timeshare presentation.  The time share presentation came out about $300 cheaper.  

Also, if I rent from a timeshare owner, do I have to pay for parking?
I know I have to pay for parking if I rent via timeshare presentation.

This is our first off-site visit and I am desperately trying to get my family down to Orlando this September in the most economical way but keeping in mind the type of Orlando vacations my kids expect from past experiences.  

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Upatnoon

Tbella said:


> Has anyone done a Bonnet Creek timeshare presentation in order to get a discounted room?  If so, how long did the presentation actually take?  I priced it out both by renting from a timeshare owner and from doing the timeshare presentation.  The time share presentation came out about $300 cheaper.
> 
> Also, if I rent from a timeshare owner, do I have to pay for parking?
> I know I have to pay for parking if I rent via timeshare presentation.
> 
> This is our first off-site visit and I am desperately trying to get my family down to Orlando this September in the most economical way but keeping in mind the type of Orlando vacations my kids expect from past experiences.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


If you are staying at the time-share resort, there is no charge for parking.

As for the economics of going to the timeshare presentation, I'm curious what kind of deal that offered that can save you $300.


----------



## YayDisney!

GSUJillybean said:


> We just stayed in a 2BR at another Wyndham property that appears to have the same layout and there was TONS of room in the second bedroom. I think it would be fine.



Thanks so much for the response "GSUJillybean"


----------



## Tbella

Upatnoon said:


> If you are staying at the time-share resort, there is no charge for parking.
> 
> As for the economics of going to the timeshare presentation, I'm curious what kind of deal that offered that can save you $300.



Westgate wants to charge me $199 for 3 nights and to upgrade to a two bedroom it would be an extra $49 per night.  It would be an additional $49 per night for extra nights (this is the part that made me suspicious).  I am staying a total of 9 nights.  The cheapest I found to rent from a timeshare owner was a total of $1055 for the 9 nights for a two bedroom, which I thought was a phenomenal deal to begin with until I talked to the Westgate timeshare people.


----------



## haPevraftr

Tbella said:


> Westgate wants to charge me $199 for 3 nights and to upgrade to a two bedroom it would be an extra $49 per night.  It would be an additional $49 per night for extra nights (this is the part that made me suspicious).  I am staying a total of 9 nights.  The cheapest I found to rent from a timeshare owner was a total of $1055 for the 9 nights for a two bedroom, which I thought was a phenomenal deal to begin with until I talked to the Westgate timeshare people.



Bonnet Creek is a Wyndham resort, not Westgate.


----------



## Tbella

haPevraftr said:


> Bonnet Creek is a Wyndham resort, not Westgate.



Yes, sorry. I meant Wyndham. I'm debating going to a timeshare presentation at Westgate too.


----------



## Brian Noble

I don't know what your time is worth, but there is no way I'd blow half a day and deal with the hassle of a presentation for that.


----------



## hivemama

I have read a lot of this thread but haven't seen my questions come up so I'm just going to ask 

1) We are looking at Jan/Feb. I realize the pools are heated but does anyone know what temp they keep them set at? We are from MI so my kids will swim even if its cold as ling as the water temp is decent.

2) We've looked at booking with VS but I can get a better deal on ebay or vrbo right now. How likely is it that we would get the lower price by waiting till 60 days out? (I realize the best you can give me is a guess or personal experience) Do they usually book up completely year round?

Thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

Tbella said:


> Westgate wants to charge me $199 for 3 nights and to upgrade to a two bedroom it would be an extra $49 per night.  It would be an additional $49 per night for extra nights (this is the part that made me suspicious).  I am staying a total of 9 nights.  The cheapest I found to rent from a timeshare owner was a total of $1055 for the 9 nights for a two bedroom, which I thought was a phenomenal deal to begin with until I talked to the Westgate timeshare people.


The deal is for 3 nights. Where are you going to stay for the rest of the 6 nights of your trip?


----------



## ez

From what I have heard it is not worth doing the timeshare presentation no matter what they offer. It is such a hard sell that if you have no intention on buying it will definitely make you lose your vacation zen. I have a friend who did it, the sweetest woman you can imagine and she wound up having a screaming match to get out of there and she highly regretted doing it, she said it definitely wasnt worth it and completely stressed her out. They kept her there much longer than she was initially told was required and when she wanted to leave at that time, like 2 hours or whatever, they werent going to give her the freebies they promised. On a positive note, we just got back today from another super stay there. Probably our 8th time or so. Love this resort!!!


----------



## Tbella

Upatnoon said:


> The deal is for 3 nights. Where are you going to stay for the rest of the 6 nights of your trip?



They are charging an $49 per night for each additional night.


----------



## Upatnoon

Tbella said:


> They are charging an $49 per night for each additional night.


From your post, it sounded like they are charging an additional $49 per night to upgrade to a 2 bedroom for those 3 nights.

That made sense to me, because usually those kind of $199 deals are for hotel rooms, not 2 bedrooms units.


----------



## GetWiggly

Lurker here (sorry!) with a WBC park shuttle question.....

We are here now (Tower 4---new owners, first time at WBC) and just wondering.....if we walk over to the WBC hotel resort, can we use their shuttle to the parks for free? 

Curious b/c today we had to show our "voucher" paper receipt to get back on at the TTC to come back at midnight, but others on our shuttle just walked on the bus w/no vouchers and the driver didn't flinch or ask them for anything at all (and they all got off at WBC hotel). 

If that is the case, we will walk our tushies over to the hotel across the water and save us $30 bucks a day in shuttle fees....esp. since we are riding the SAME shuttle bus! 

BTW: since we flew in w/no car, we didn't need to stop for the "parking pass" and they didn't mention it at all or harass us about stopping at the activity desk for it. They didn't give us the "welcome packet" or activity schedule (and were kinda snarky about it when we asked for a property map), but it was no big deal. We haven't picked up their calls, though. Staff at the desk to buy the shuttle vouchers were not very helpful and almost rude to my 76 year old mother. As owners (my senior citizen parents) who are visiting WBC for the first time have not been super impressed with the friendliness of the staff here. And after usually staying on-property in the past years, I would have to agree.....we are missing the "Disney Magic" a little right now. We hope the rest of the week here gets better. Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## JLR

supergoofy said:


> I know this has been asked before and I looked but this thread is huge and its part three and don't know what part I saw it in.
> 
> Looking for the drive time from WBC to each park.
> 
> Lets say from sitting in the parking lot at WBC in your car to standing at the gate in front of the park. For MK, AK, Epcot, Studios and the water parks.
> 
> Thanks



Less than taking Disney transportation from an onsite hotel.  I cannot recall exactly.  The longest transportation time is to MK because you have to take the monorail or ferry from the TTC.  The second is to AK, because it is a little farther away.  WBC is very close to EPCOT and DHS.  If you have the Unofficial WDW they have driving times listed for Caribbean Beach hotel.  Since WBC is right next to Caribbean Beach the time should be very similar.  I always allowed for 30-40 minutes for MK, 20-25 for AK, 15-20 for DHS and Epcot and had plenty of time to make it through bag check.  Maybe others have different experiences.  Our last two trips were Easter and Christmas and we were driving from out of property since WBC was booked up (Sheraton Vistana and Caribe Royale).  I wish I could remember exactly for you.


----------



## JLR

abinormal said:


> So I just got a quote from Vacation Strategy and I forgot to ask them about this.  My understanding is that their price is based on the assumption that they will be able to re-book the room at sixty days out.  I haven't seen any posts about problems so I'm not super worried, but I'm curious as to what happens if they can't re-book at that rate.  Do you lose your reservation?  Has that happened and I missed it somewhere?



I think your rate is for what they book it for now and then if they can get the cheaper rate that is bonus.  Because we paid in advance (that is how I like to do my vacation) we got a refund last time.


----------



## asmit4

JLR said:


> Less than taking Disney transportation from an onsite hotel.  I cannot recall exactly.  The longest transportation time is to MK because you have to take the monorail or ferry from the TTC.  The second is to AK, because it is a little farther away.  WBC is very close to EPCOT and DHS.  If you have the Unofficial WDW they have driving times listed for Caribbean Beach hotel.  Since WBC is right next to Caribbean Beach the time should be very similar.  I always allowed for 30-40 minutes for MK, 20-25 for AK, 15-20 for DHS and Epcot and had plenty of time to make it through bag check.  Maybe others have different experiences.  Our last two trips were Easter and Christmas and we were driving from out of property since WBC was booked up (Sheraton Vistana and Caribe Royale).  I wish I could remember exactly for you.



 
For MK we allow maybe 45 minutes though.


----------



## ampc3

We just got back last week , from our first stay may26th-June 5th booked 2 bdr  at $110 pn.. Had no problems what so ever checking in a little after 4, although the line was very long. 

When we got to the counter he did take a credit card from us for $150  security deposit and incidentials.. I had read conflicting reports whether they actually do this or not.. Our guy did.  He also said he didn't have any rooms ready yet and should be within the hour, took our contact info. It was raining so the lobby was very crowded and busy. We just decided to wait with everyone else and it took probably another 30 min before we got a call it was ready.

I never did ask for any special request.. We ended up in Tower 5 4th floor... even number room.... parking lot view boo... so if anything you want an odd numbered room!   The room itself was clean and nice.. not sure if the kitchen was updated or not (didn't have granite counters) but that stuff doesn't matter to us as long as it is clean!  checked for bed bugs and we were good to go.

We felt overall the property was very nice and would definitely come back.. we checked out all the pools, and our favorite was the hotel pool. We just liked the music there better and the vibe and the poolside waitress. The kids liked the bigger lazy river (which was right outside our tower) but honestly we felt that the lazy river was very dirty. 

The kids liked the 2 slides , but my little ones were bummed they couldn't do it even with a life jacket on. But they enjoyed the zero depth pool entries and the splash pad area and mushroom. 

We felt like we never had time to really explore or enjoy all the activities that are going on other than the pool.. But there always seemed to be something going on..

The only food we had was at the hotel pool bar area... first time having fried pickles and they were great! there cocktails and drinks were good and priced what you would expect from a hotel.  The portions were really big. 

we ordered pizza one night and used one of the coupons they kept sticking under the door... AWFUL should have tried the hotel pizza..

I know this comes up alot about the missing Disney "magic", and yes if you have stayed on property before I think you will notice it to be "different" We couldn't exactly place our finger on what it was, other than just the "vibe" in general was different and we did miss it alittle... 

However, with that being said, There is no way I could spend a week in a tiny hotel room or two rooms with my family... We need that extra space now that the kids are older. Plus the financial part of it doesn't even make sense. So even though we missed the bubble alittle, I would not give up a condo setup to go back on property.

This was also our very first time ever, driving to all the parks.. WE LOVED it, the convenience of it was wonderful, plus we had our double stroller. All the parks as someone mentioned are super close start to finish for HS and EP 20 min, Ak and MK were a little further and longer.. We decided after our first MK day that we did not care for the whole TTC thing, so after that we thought it was well worth the extra money to pay to Valet at The Contemporary and walk over about 10min to get to bag check if that.. We had no issues doing that what so ever. as long as you pay to Valet it IS allowed.

I wish we would have had more down time to enjoy the resort, and would definitely book there again.. 
I can try and answer any questions, if anyone has any?


----------



## asmit4

Anyone ever drive to Caribbean beach and hop on their bus to MK? and do the reverse on the way back to avoid the TTC?


----------



## lisski76

asmit4 said:
			
		

> Anyone ever drive to Caribbean beach and hop on their bus to MK? and do the reverse on the way back to avoid the TTC?



Yes we did it a few times in May and had no issues.


----------



## asmit4

lisski76 said:


> Yes we did it a few times in May and had no issues.



Is it 'legal' to do so? Just asking the morality police- I know you are out there! 

We are also booked onsite beforehand....so say we wanted to stay at Saratoga springs but for whatever reason we wanted to drive to CB and take the CB buses to MK- we'd have a 'disney parking tag' so to speak....would it THEN be 'legal'?


----------



## ampc3

asmit4 said:


> Is it 'legal' to do so? Just asking the morality police- I know you are out there!
> 
> We are also booked onsite beforehand....so say we wanted to stay at Saratoga springs but for whatever reason we wanted to drive to CB and take the CB buses to MK- we'd have a 'disney parking tag' so to speak....would it THEN be 'legal'?



we thought of doing that, but we didn't want to deal with any bus. Which is why we did the valet thing.. Have no idea if it is "legal" or not lol...  Mk is the only bummer for driving.

I would think if you have a split stay, you could use any transportation as you are certainly allowed to explore other resorts.. Honestly, all you would have to say is you are going to eat in the food court and look around. They will scan your band if you have one, or ask for ID.  They did that for us every time we went to the Contempo as we parked 2x there and meet there for the pirate cruise.


----------



## lisski76

asmit4 said:
			
		

> Is it 'legal' to do so? Just asking the morality police- I know you are out there!
> 
> We are also booked onsite beforehand....so say we wanted to stay at Saratoga springs but for whatever reason we wanted to drive to CB and take the CB buses to MK- we'd have a 'disney parking tag' so to speak....would it THEN be 'legal'?



Lol..I'm sure plenty of ppl would have issue with it, but we did it☺!!!
We didn't need a parking pass, just parked in a lot where there was a bus pick up.  Told the guy at the gate when driving into the resort we were dropping off or picking up and there was no issue....


----------



## lisski76

SOOOOOOO excited!!! We just booked WBC for next April.  Going for 12 days in a Presidential!!!!  This will be our 3rd stay but 1st presidential stay


----------



## Spanky

ampc3 - keep a close watch on your credit card that you used to pay for the pizza. I understand that the offers under the doors are groups trying to get your credit card number and all they do is heat up a frozen pizza and deliver it to you. From your description of the pizza I fear that may be what happened.
Wyndham use to have a warning they handed out at check in about not using any of those companies.  Not sure why they quit.  The folks some how get on property and slip those papers under the doors.


----------



## Spanky

asmit4 - Do remember that the road between Sarasota Springs and CB is all torn up with the work on Disney Springs. You will want to take  Community Drive past Old Key West to reach CB or turn right off Community Drive to Bonnet Creek Parkway and catch the French Quarter Bus.


----------



## asmit4

Spanky said:


> asmit4 - Do remember that the road between Sarasota Springs and CB is all torn up with the work on Disney Springs. You will want to take  Community Drive past Old Key West to reach CB or turn right off Community Drive to Bonnet Creek Parkway and catch the French Quarter Bus.



What is disney springs? Is that the 'rich homes' area?


----------



## lisski76

asmit4 said:
			
		

> What is disney springs? Is that the 'rich homes' area?



Disney Springs is the new name for Downtown Disney.


----------



## ampc3

Spanky said:


> ampc3 - keep a close watch on your credit card that you used to pay for the pizza. I understand that the offers under the doors are groups trying to get your credit card number and all they do is heat up a frozen pizza and deliver it to you. From your description of the pizza I fear that may be what happened.
> Wyndham use to have a warning they handed out at check in about not using any of those companies.  Not sure why they quit.  The folks some how get on property and slip those papers under the doors.



wow OK... will do thanks for the heads up! Although I think we paid in cash. Have to double check that.. also Wyndham has yet to return our $150 deposit credit back.


----------



## Brian Noble

> we ordered pizza one night and used one of the coupons they kept sticking under the door.


As mentioned, keep a close eye on your credit card statement for the card you used.  These are often scams that are meant to get your CC info.  (They scammers just buy bad pizza somewhere else and charge you double what they pay for it---if they deliver it at all.)  A very common scam in Orlando, including sometimes in WDW resorts.

And, everyone else: don't call the number on those flyers!  Call Giordano's (deep dish) or Flippers (regular)---both legitimate and both well-reviewed.



> Is it 'legal' to do so? Just asking the morality police-


Generally, you aren't supposed to park at a resort where you're not a registered guest to use the theme park buses.  The one exception to this is if you valet, but CBR doesn't do valet parking; the closest are the Epcot resorts, just down the road.


----------



## Lupeix

Hi,
Thanks to the DIS boards and this thread I am booking our family vacation for next spring at BC with Ken Price in a 3 bedroom presidential. Super exited! 

It is a surprise for the whole family. I am planning to tell my son on his birthday at the end of February, and he can have fun personalizing the magic bands and picking up which rides he wants to do with me.

I have some questions I hope someone can answer on this thread
How far is the grand Orlando hotel from tower 6? We are taking grandma and grandpa and will like to have a couple of "dates" in slightly nicer restaurant, but will prefer not to drive

Also, how is the gym at BC? can you use the gym at the Grand orlando? DH needs exercise to be in a  good mood.

Last, can you walk over to the hotel and take the shuttle from there? We are renting a car, but it is likely that DH will not want to make rope drop and go to the gym instead and join us later. It seems like the BC shuttle is not
very reliable, or is it the same shuttle?

TIA


----------



## Brian Noble

> he can have fun personalizing the magic bands


Bonnet Creek is not a Disney resort, so you will not get Magic Bands as part of your stay.  However, you can buy them in the parks. They are $13 each.


----------



## Lupeix

I guess I meant fastpass+, 
but it is good to know I can get magic bands at the park
is it worth the $13?


----------



## ampc3

Lupeix said:


> I guess I meant fastpass+,
> but it is good to know I can get magic bands at the park
> is it worth the $13?



This answer will vary, but for our family it was worth it. The kids wanted them, and it was much easier not having to keep taking out the cards all day long. They enjoyed also picking out their color etc. 

You don't have to buy them for every one in your party if you don't want to as well. We actually miss wearing them (sortof lol)


----------



## Lupeix

Can you order them ahead of time if you are not staying in a Disney hotel?


----------



## Brian Noble

I don't believe so.  You have to tie them to a ticket when you purchase them.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/mymag...-you-need-to-know-about-buying-magicbands.htm


----------



## lisski76

Lupeix said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Thanks to the DIS boards and this thread I am booking our family vacation for next spring at BC with Ken Price in a 3 bedroom presidential. Super exited!
> 
> It is a surprise for the whole family. I am planning to tell my son on his birthday at the end of February, and he can have fun personalizing the magic bands and picking up which rides he wants to do with me.
> 
> I have some questions I hope someone can answer on this thread
> How far is the grand Orlando hotel from tower 6? We are taking grandma and grandpa and will like to have a couple of "dates" in slightly nicer restaurant, but will prefer not to drive
> 
> Also, how is the gym at BC? can you use the gym at the Grand orlando? DH needs exercise to be in a  good mood.
> 
> Last, can you walk over to the hotel and take the shuttle from there? We are renting a car, but it is likely that DH will not want to make rope drop and go to the gym instead and join us later. It seems like the BC shuttle is not
> very reliable, or is it the same shuttle?
> 
> TIA



The hotel is 1 or 2 buildings over from tower 6.  I don't think BC guests can use the hotel facilities.  The gym at BC is small, not sure what your DH works out with but it has treadmills, ellipticals and such.  BC guests are not able to use the hotels shuttle.  The hotel shuttle is free for their guests while BC charges $6 per person for their shuttle.  Perhaps someone else could give more info if they tried using the hotels shuttle.


----------



## TNAbby

We are going to WDW for our 1st time in Sept and staying at WBC!! 
I would love some advice on transportation. We will have a car so I would like to just drive to parks each day and pay daily charge. Another member of our group has been told we should drive to Downtown Disney and get on a shuttle and save on parking. Anyone have pros and cons of both?? If it matters there will be 4 adults and 2 kids with strollers.
Thanks!!


----------



## Teacher03

TNAbby said:


> We are going to WDW for our 1st time in Sept and staying at WBC!!
> I would love some advice on transportation. We will have a car so I would like to just drive to parks each day and pay daily charge. Another member of our group has been told we should drive to Downtown Disney and get on a shuttle and save on parking. Anyone have pros and cons of both?? If it matters there will be 4 adults and 2 kids with strollers.
> Thanks!!



I don't think Downtown Disney had a shuttle to the park, but I'm not positive.  To be honest, that would take up so much time.  I hate paying for parking, but the time and aggravation it saves is worth it.


----------



## jlhill4444

TNAbby said:


> We are going to WDW for our 1st time in Sept and staying at WBC!! I would love some advice on transportation. We will have a car so I would like to just drive to parks each day and pay daily charge. Another member of our group has been told we should drive to Downtown Disney and get on a shuttle and save on parking. Anyone have pros and cons of both?? If it matters there will be 4 adults and 2 kids with strollers. Thanks!!


Going to Downtown Disney and parking would take about one to two hours each way because there are no buses that go directly to the parks, they all go to a resort first and then you would have to catch a bus to the park you want to visit. It is so much easier to pay and park at the parks, especially since WBC is so close to all the parks!


----------



## Spanky

TNAbby - I would recommend that you valet park at the Contemporary Hotel on your Magic Kingdom days. That way you can unpack the strollers and just push the kids over to the entrance of the Magic Kingdom. If you park in the regular parking lot you will need to fold up the strollers to ride the tram from the parking lot to the TTC. There you will catch the ferry or the monorail over to the Magic Kingdom. By valet parking at the Contemporary hotel you eliminate these two steps to reach the Magic Kingdom. Yes, valet cost more but I think it is really worth it with 2 strollers.
Time share guests may use the workout room at the Wyndham hotel. You may also use the swimming pool. Hotel guest pay a daily fee to cover the transportation shuttle whether or not they use it. Hotel guest also have to pay for parking - time share guest park for free.


----------



## Lupeix

Thanks! DH will be thrilled to know he can workout at the hotel
Any idea how much the valet at the contemporary costs? We will only have one stroller but plan to do the pirate and pals fireworks one of our MK nights and it will be great to just pick up the car and go, since DS will be pooped by the time it ends ( way past bedtime)


----------



## TNAbby

Thanks everyone for the information. Looks like we will be paying to park and possibly valet parking a few days


----------



## Spanky

Valet parking is $20 for the day. You may leave & come back. Parking lots I believe are now $17.00 a day. It was $15.00 when I was there in Dec. but I believe the rate was raised recently. You may also come & go on one parking fee for the lots and may also change parks and not pay another fee - just save your receipt. Of course, valet parking should include a tip for the tenant which makes the cost higher. So a $2.00 tip would being it to $22 a day - so about $5 more than the regular lots. Only you can decide if the convenience is worth the extra $5.00 dollars & of course the Contemporary Resort is more walking but I think it is worth it to be able to keep the child in the stroller.


----------



## ampc3

Spanky said:


> Valet parking is $20 for the day. You may leave & come back. Parking lots I believe are now $17.00 a day. It was $15.00 when I was there in Dec. but I believe the rate was raised recently. You may also come & go on one parking fee for the lots and may also change parks and not pay another fee - just save your receipt. Of course, valet parking should include a tip for the tenant which makes the cost higher. So a $2.00 tip would being it to $22 a day - so about $5 more than the regular lots. Only you can decide if the convenience is worth the extra $5.00 dollars & of course the Contemporary Resort is more walking but I think it is worth it to be able to keep the child in the stroller.



This is exactly what we did, and worth every extra cent  fwiw.. we were unsure of the whole tipping thing, my hubby felt more comfortable tipping at both drop off and pick up, since it was never the same person.. and yes it was $20 ..


----------



## TNAbby

ampc3 said:


> This is exactly what we did, and worth every extra cent  fwiw.. we were unsure of the whole tipping thing, my hubby felt more comfortable tipping at both drop off and pick up, since it was never the same person.. and yes it was $20 ..



How long of a walk is it?


----------



## JimMIA

lisski76 said:


> The hotel is 1 or 2 buildings over from tower 6.


The hotel is next door to Tower 6, between 6 and 1. 





> I don't think BC guests can use the hotel facilities.


That is incorrect.  Timeshare guests have full access to all hotel facilities, including the pool and spa. Obviously, they would pay for any spa services.  They do NOT have access to the hotel shuttles or hotel parking, but they have their own. 





> The hotel shuttle is free for their guests while BC charges $6 per person for their shuttle


As someone else noted above, hotel guests pay additional fees which cover parking, shuttles, and use of all of the timeshare property amenities -- 5 pools, 2 lazy rivers, mini-golf, activities, etc, etc.

Neither the hotel or timeshare guests have access to the Hilton or Waldorf Astoria amenities.


----------



## ampc3

Spanky said:


> Valet parking is $20 for the day. You may leave & come back. Parking lots I believe are now $17.00 a day. It was $15.00 when I was there in Dec. but I believe the rate was raised recently. You may also come & go on one parking fee for the lots and may also change parks and not pay another fee - just save your receipt. Of course, valet parking should include a tip for the tenant which makes the cost higher. So a $2.00 tip would being it to $22 a day - so about $5 more than the regular lots. Only you can decide if the convenience is worth the extra $5.00 dollars & of course the Contemporary Resort is more walking but I think it is worth it to be able to keep the child in the stroller.





TNAbby said:


> How long of a walk is it?



it took us about 10 min to walk from contempo to bag check.. very easy walk. Depending on our mood for the return, we either walked or took the Monorail back.


----------



## JimMIA

TNAbby said:


> I would love some advice on transportation. We will have a car so I would like to just drive to parks each day and pay daily charge. Another member of our group has been told we should drive to Downtown Disney and get on a shuttle and save on parking. Anyone have pros and cons of both?? If it matters there will be 4 adults and 2 kids with strollers.
> Thanks!!


There are two "cons" to parking at Downtown Disney and riding the buses from there.  

One is that it's not criminal, but it's not permitted.  

The DTD buses are for guests at Disney's onsite resorts, not for people trying to avoid the parking fees.  Not trying to be a moral compass here -- just preparing you for some of the unkind remarks you might get from Disney guests or bus drivers.  It's a strategy that is not universally appreciated.

The big "Con," as others have mentioned is that it's a logistical nightmare that will waste a huge amount of time each day.  

You will have to bus to a Disney resort and then either take another bus or monorail from there to whichever park you are visiting.  On the return trip, you have the same problem -- there are no buses direct from any park to DTD, so you have to get to a resort and bus from there.  If you will, imagine that trip after the fireworks with one or both kids melting down and having to wait a long time for a bus because of the crush of people.  Bad idea.

Additionally, little kids in strollers usually don't commando well all day.  They benefit greatly from a return to your resort for a little nap/pool time.  Angel in the morning, nappie or play time at the pool, angel at night.  Or meltdown looking for a place to happen -- your choice. (There is a reason why I know this...and we did not make that mistake a second time.)

That mid-day pit stop by bus will turn your park commute from 2 hours a day minimum to more than four hours a day.  You'll be wondering why you came to WDW in the first place.

Pay the parking and drive.  You'll be glad you did.


----------



## staceyrhood

JimMIA said:


> There are two "cons" to parking at Downtown Disney and riding the buses from there.  One is that it's not criminal, but it's not permitted.  The DTD buses are for guests at Disney's onsite resorts, not for people trying to avoid the parking fees.  Not trying to be a moral compass here -- just preparing you for some of the unkind remarks you might get from Disney guests or bus drivers.  It's a strategy that is not universally appreciated.  The big "Con," as others have mentioned is that it's a logistical nightmare that will waste a huge amount of time each day.  You will have to bus to a Disney resort and then either take another bus or monorail from there to whichever park you are visiting.  On the return trip, you have the same problem -- there are no buses direct from any park to DTD, so you have to get to a resort and bus from there.  If you will, imagine that trip after the fireworks with one or both kids melting down and having to wait a long time for a bus because of the crush of people.  Bad idea.  Additionally, little kids in strollers usually don't commando well all day.  They benefit greatly from a return to your resort for a little nap/pool time.  Angel in the morning, nappie or play time at the pool, angel at night.  Or meltdown looking for a place to happen -- your choice. (There is a reason why I know this...and we did not make that mistake a second time.)  That mid-day pit stop by bus will turn your park commute from 2 hours a day minimum to more than four hours a day.  You'll be wondering why you came to WDW in the first place.  Pay the parking and drive.  You'll be glad you did.



Also DTD is a HUGE mess with parking due to all of the construction going on and it will be for a while.


----------



## Laineysmom

We just got back from our first stay at WBC and our first trip to Disney in 17 years (making this dd's first trip). Parking at Disney is now $17 a day and includes in and out privileges and if you have park hoppers, parking at all theme park lots. As someone else mentioned Disney does not have a direct shuttle from Downtown Disney to the parks probably to prevent people from parking there and taking the bus to the parks. Besides that, with all the construction in Downtown Disney, parking is a nightmare! Even with our handicap tag for DH (which I only used when he was with us) I had trouble finding parking. Also apparently if the weather is bad and you think leaving the parks to go to Down Disney is a good idea, so does everyone else and the lots flood like crazy! I'll try to post my review of WBC later this week when I have time to get on my tablet but I saw the questions about parking and want to share my thoughts. I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## limpy

Can you buy Disney gift cards in the Bonnet Creek gift shop?

I am hoping to buy Disney gift cards to pay for meals/purchases in the park (using my Barclaycard travel rewards b/c it will be resort charge instead of a restaurant charge).


----------



## Laineysmom

limpy said:


> Can you buy Disney gift cards in the Bonnet Creek gift shop?  I am hoping to buy Disney gift cards to pay for meals/purchases in the park (using my Barclaycard travel rewards b/c it will be resort charge instead of a restaurant charge).


   I was only in the gift shop briefly but I don't recall seeing Disney gift cards but I may just not have noticed. You might want to try calling the gift shop directly.


----------



## Gru

We stayed at Bonnet Creek two years ago and loved it.  At the time they were replacing the "leather" couches because they were peeling - which didn'treally bother us at all.  We are thiinking of staying here again on our next trip.  Is the resort still great?  Any recent complaints?  Anything new I need to be aware of?  TIA


----------



## disneyfreak7

Last year I rented from Larry Walburg from Laru resorts and had a great experience and was thinking of renting from him again but saw a post on here about a bad experience that someone had. Has anyone else rented from Larry Walburg recently?


----------



## eangel12

The coffee makers in the rooms...I know it says they are the cone filters. Are filters provided?? I'm ordering through Garden Grocer and I don't see filters listed to order. My MIL is traveling with us and needs coffee to start the morning. I debated bringing a Kuerig but we are flying.


----------



## katallo

They have great Cuisinart pots.  Liked it so much we bought one for home!  They are cone filters and we have always had 7 filters with the pot.


----------



## eangel12

Thanks for the quick response. 7 filters should be perfect.


----------



## jeremeyp

My wife, son, and I will be staying in a 2 bdrm at the Wyndham Bonnet Creek with my Mom and her husband in December. We will have two vehicles, so we should have plenty of flexibility.

I was wondering, though, if it is possible to use walk from the the Caribbean Beach Resort if I chose to use Disney Transportation.


----------



## Brian Noble

Not really; you'd have to walk all the way out to Buena Vista, and there are no sidewalks.


----------



## carlbarry

jeremeyp said:


> My wife, son, and I will be staying in a 2 bdrm at the Wyndham Bonnet Creek with my Mom and her husband in December. We will have two vehicles, so we should have plenty of flexibility.
> 
> I was wondering, though, if it is possible to use walk from the the Caribbean Beach Resort if I chose to use Disney Transportation.



1. It would be quite a walk if possible.
2. There are no sidewalks along the path you would have to take if you walked along roadways.
3. The alternative "short cut" (perhaps crossing Cayman Way to get to Chelonia Pkwy) would mean walking through forested areas that are not meant for pedestrian traffic.
4. You might get "flamed" here, as Disney transportation is intended for Disney property guests, who are paying for the service via the fees they pay to stay "on site."


----------



## jeremeyp

carlbarry said:


> 1. It would be quite a walk if possible.
> 2. There are no sidewalks along the path you would have to take if you walked along roadways.
> 3. The alternative "short cut" (perhaps crossing Cayman Way to get to Chelonia Pkwy) would mean walking through forested areas that are not meant for pedestrian traffic.
> 4. You might get "flamed" here, as Disney transportation is intended for Disney property guests, who are paying for the service via the fees they pay to stay "on site."



Thanks for the reply, I was just curious. With two vehicles, I doubt it would be necessary.


----------



## Brian Noble

> The alternative "short cut" (perhaps crossing Cayman Way to get to Chelonia Pkwy) would mean walking through forested areas that are not meant for pedestrian traffic.


You might also need boltcutters.  I think there is a fence between those two, but I'm not sure.


----------



## carlbarry

Brian Noble said:


> You might also need boltcutters.  I think there is a fence between those two, but I'm not sure.



LOL.  It doesn't show up on Google Earth.


----------



## FlipHipster

Soooo... sounds like our fall trip is back on and SIL's family wants to come too. Thinking about 2 2brms at BC instead of staying onsite this time. Just started pouring through this 3300+ post thread , but so far it sounds like Vacation Strategies and Vacation Upgrades are the 2 most recommended to rent from? Is it too late for early December? About to start requesting quotes and just want to make sure I get off on the right foot.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jaykorf001

FlipHipster said:


> Soooo... sounds like our fall trip is back on and SIL's family wants to come too. Thinking about 2 2brms at BC instead of staying onsite this time. Just started pouring through this 3300+ post thread , but so far it sounds like Vacation Strategies and Vacation Upgrades are the 2 most recommended to rent from? Is it too late for early December? About to start requesting quotes and just want to make sure I get off on the right foot.  Thanks in advance!!



We used Vacation Upgrades and definitely recommend them. We LOVED WBC, especially considering the price. Good luck!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Spanky

You might also check into renting a 4 bedroom/4 bath at WBC. The bedrooms are split so each family would have their side  [ each side has a master  with king bed & fancy bathroom and a second room with two beds and a bath across the hall] with the kitchen, living area & balcony in the middle. I have done both - 2 - 2 bedrooms that were across the hall from each other and a 4 bedroom. The kids did a lot of door slamming running back & forth between the 2 bedrooms.
Check with vacation upgrade and see the price difference. I thought the 4 bedroom was a much better deal.


----------



## FlipHipster

jaykorf001 said:


> We used Vacation Upgrades and definitely  recommend them. We LOVED WBC, especially considering the price. Good  luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Thanks, I emailed them and got a call back in probably 10 mins  . I agree about the price, too good to ignore and Ken seems like a good person to work with. 




Spanky said:


> You might also check into renting a 4 bedroom/4 bath at WBC. The bedrooms are split so each family would have their side  [ each side has a master  with king bed & fancy bathroom and a second room with two beds and a bath across the hall] with the kitchen, living area & balcony in the middle. I have done both - 2 - 2 bedrooms that were across the hall from each other and a 4 bedroom. The kids did a lot of door slamming running back & forth between the 2 bedrooms.
> Check with vacation upgrade and see the price difference. I thought the 4 bedroom was a much better deal.



Thanks. That was my original plan, to get a 4 bedroom but they want their own room which is cool with us. The price is good enough that we would have rented a 3 or 4 bedroom if a 2bdrm wasn't available. Is BC pretty accommodating when requesting rooms close together? Is that something you request on checkin or should I do that when we book?


----------



## Lupeix

Just booked our stay through Ken Price at vacation upgrades. Great experience. Not sure what will be available so soon, but he will let you know


----------



## abinormal

Just booked with Vacation Strategy, ten months and counting!


----------



## bsjs0708

[COLOR=
Does anyone know if the resort offers a pack and play or crib? Thanks..Julie[/COLOR]


----------



## Upatnoon

bsjs0708 said:


> [COLOR=
> Does anyone know if the resort offers a pack and play or crib? Thanks..Julie[/COLOR]


free pack'n'plays are available


----------



## eangel12

Anyone know if bed rails are available?


----------



## Stefecatzz

I just booked a 1 BR deluxe unit & have been told not all of the towers have the jetted tubs in the units.  I am not planning on going to the pool area & am wondering if anyone could suggest what tower to request that does have a jetted tub in the unit?  I have stayed in Towers 5 & 6 in the past w/only a whirlpool tub, no jets so I know those 2 do not have them.

TYI!


----------



## Laineysmom

Stefecatzz said:


> I just booked a 1 BR deluxe unit & have been told not all of the towers have the jetted tubs in the units.  I am not planning on going to the pool area & am wondering if anyone could suggest what tower to request that does have a jetted tub in the unit?  I have stayed in Towers 5 & 6 in the past w/only a whirlpool tub, no jets so I know those 2 do not have them.  TYI!


  We stayed in building 4 and the master had a whirlpool with the tiny bubble "jets". From all the pictures I've seen, I think all of the whirlpool tubs are like that but I've only stayed here once (so far) and could be wrong.


----------



## Stefecatzz

Laineysmom said:


> We stayed in building 4 and the master had a whirlpool with the tiny bubble "jets". From all the pictures I've seen, I think all of the whirlpool tubs are like that but I've only stayed here once (so far) and could be wrong.



I have seen photos of tubs w/the adjustable jets in them that are triangular instead of a regular tub shape.  I have heard that a few buildings do have them & the rest only have the bubble jets.  I thought maybe someone would know which buildings these are on here.  I've been searching the threads with no luck so far as far..


----------



## lindaprvs

Laineysmom said:


> We stayed in building 4 and the master had a whirlpool with the tiny bubble "jets". From all the pictures I've seen, I think all of the whirlpool tubs are like that but I've only stayed here once (so far) and could be wrong.



I have stayed in towers 3&4 with both having bubble jet tubs in master


----------



## Stefecatzz

lindaprvs said:


> I have stayed in towers 3&4 with both having bubble jet tubs in master



Thanks!  It seems like maybe the jetted tubs are in Buildings 1 & 2..


----------



## abinormal

I booked over the phone.  Is the requesting thing something you do online, or does it come into play later, or what?


----------



## haPevraftr

I have a 4 bedroom presidential booked. I have stayed in a 3 bedroom presidential. For those who have stayed in both, other than the obvious extra master suite and room/ bathrooms, what are the other differences worth noting?Just wonder how alike they are aside from size.

Thanks!


----------



## Laineysmom

abinormal said:


> I booked over the phone.  Is the requesting thing something you do online, or does it come into play later, or what?



Unless you are in owner, they do not take requests ahead of time. When you check in you can ask for your preference but that doesn't mean you will get it. We asked for a fireworks view and our condo was designated as one, but we were on the 7th floor right at the tree line so we couldn't see very much.


----------



## asmit4

We want 1st floor in bldg 4 or 5....Hoping that by asking for first floor we will get it....most people don't want floor 1


----------



## Spanky

haPevraftr - I think the main difference between the 3 & 4 bedroom presidential units is the larger balcony with 2 chaise lounges. The 3 bedroom does not have the chaise lounges.
Also the dining table is a 10 top. The living area is a little larger and the two king rooms are on the far end of each wing with the room with 2 doubles the first bedroom on each end of the wing when you leave the living room area.  Also the two king bathrooms are not the same. One has two sinks and the other only has one sink.


----------



## FlipHipster

asmit4 said:


> We want 1st floor in bldg 4 or 5....Hoping that by asking for first floor we will get it....most people don't want floor 1



We like lower floor close to the exits as well. Especially if we are coming and going a lot. The exception might be if we can get a nice view of the Fireworks/parks, being higher might be better. 

What's special about bldgs 4 and 5? I'm reading through the thread here and there but no way I will get through all 230+ pages. Is there a list that compares the different bldgs?


----------



## asmit4

We are creatures of habit- we were in bldg 5 and we loved it. We found that bldgs 4 and 5 are close to the parking ramp, and the pool that we like- it's umm...what's the word? One of those graduated walk in pools- good for babies. 

We also like that the outdoor pool restaurant is close by to our bldg (4/5), and the #1 reason? PARKING RAMP. The parking ramp is right in btwn 4/5- so parking is never an issue.


----------



## carlbarry

asmit4 said:


> One of those graduated walk in pools- good for babies.



Zero entry pool


----------



## FlipHipster

asmit4 said:


> We are creatures of habit- we were in bldg 5 and we loved it. We found that bldgs 4 and 5 are close to the parking ramp, and the pool that we like- it's umm...what's the word? One of those graduated walk in pools- good for babies.
> 
> We also like that the outdoor pool restaurant is close by to our bldg (4/5), and the #1 reason? PARKING RAMP. The parking ramp is right in btwn 4/5- so parking is never an issue.



Awesome, thanks! One of my personal requests is that we are close to parking since we will be driving everywhere. I wasn't sure what to request other than "close to parking" which could mean all kinds of things.


----------



## Corleone

Going back the week before Thanksgiving. Can't wait!!


----------



## hazer99

lisski76 said:


> SOOOOOOO excited!!! We just booked WBC for next April.  Going for 12 days in a Presidential!!!!  This will be our 3rd stay but 1st presidential stay




How many bedrooms? Do you mind telling me how much you paid for it?


----------



## hazer99

how much would that cost you?


----------



## wgeo

Ooh - I'm so excited I'm doing my happy dance. 

We decided to do a last minute trip and I couldn't find the exact dates we wanted on ebay, so I emailed vacation strategies earlier this afternoon and checked with them, because we had used them for our last bc stay.  They called back almost immediately and said they didn't have the dates available, and apologized and sent an email for a free future night.  Couldn't believe the great customer service, they didn't need to offer that at all - since I was asking for a stay starting 2 weeks from now.

So, I figured it wasn't going to happen but around 4:00 on a Saturday, no less, I tried Ken at vacation upgrades - sent an email.  He called back 20 minutes later - and had the exact dates we wanted!  Can't believe it.  I would highly recommend using these places to book your stays - such great customer service.

Woo hoo,  now I'm off to go plan a last minute vacation - so much to do!


----------



## Portugal1000

wgeo said:


> Ooh - I'm so excited I'm doing my happy dance.   We decided to do a last minute trip and I couldn't find the exact dates we wanted on ebay, so I emailed vacation strategies earlier this afternoon and checked with them, because we had used them for our last bc stay.  They called back almost immediately and said they didn't have the dates available, and apologized and sent an email for a free future night.  Couldn't believe the great customer service, they didn't need to offer that at all - since I was asking for a stay starting 2 weeks from now.  So, I figured it wasn't going to happen but around 4:00 on a Saturday, no less, I tried Ken at vacation upgrades - sent an email.  He called back 20 minutes later - and had the exact dates we wanted!  Can't believe it.  I would highly recommend using these places to book your stays - such great customer service.  Woo hoo,  now I'm off to go plan a last minute vacation - so much to do!


  Have a great stay. We get to Florida on 6th August and stay at BC from 11th. Also booked with Ken. Fantastic service as always. This will be our 6th stay. Really can't wait.


----------



## haPevraftr

Spanky said:


> haPevraftr - I think the main difference between the 3 & 4 bedroom presidential units is the larger balcony with 2 chaise lounges. The 3 bedroom does not have the chaise lounges.
> Also the dining table is a 10 top. The living area is a little larger and the two king rooms are on the far end of each wing with the room with 2 doubles the first bedroom on each end of the wing when you leave the living room area.  Also the two king bathrooms are not the same. One has two sinks and the other only has one sink.



Thank you this is helpful!  Good to know about the differences in the master bath.  Can you tell me if the 2 guest bathrooms are identical?  If not, what are the differences?  
Also, is there any additional seating in the living room? Or is it just the one couch and two end chairs?


----------



## Stefecatzz

I asked this on one of the transportation threads & received no response so I thought I'd post it here instead:

If I stay at Bonnet Creek & drive to Epcot in the morning, what time would I need to leave WBC to arrive at Epcot in time to make it to MK for rope drop? I always end up at Epcot in the evening so I usually park there & head to MK but have never done so to make RD.


----------



## eangel12

Stefecatzz said:


> I asked this on one of the transportation threads & received no response so I thought I'd post it here instead:  If I stay at Bonnet Creek & drive to Epcot in the morning, what time would I need to leave WBC to arrive at Epcot in time to make it to MK for rope drop? I always end up at Epcot in the evening so I usually park there & head to MK but have never done so to make RD.



Are you taking a cab from Epcot to MK?


----------



## asmit4

Stefecatzz said:


> I asked this on one of the transportation threads & received no response so I thought I'd post it here instead:
> 
> If I stay at Bonnet Creek & drive to Epcot in the morning, what time would I need to leave WBC to arrive at Epcot in time to make it to MK for rope drop? I always end up at Epcot in the evening so I usually park there & head to MK but have never done so to make RD.



I presume the monorail. Ok, so let me think. 10 minutes from parking spot to parking spot. Plan on 30 to walk to monorail, get on monorail, and arrive at MK....so ummm....maybe 40 minutes and add 10 for good measure. So leave 50 minutes prior to the time you want to be there. We arrive at MK for rope drop around 30 minutes prior to opening. YMMV.


----------



## eangel12

There is no way to take the monorail from Epcot to MK for rope drop. The monorail is running on a delayed schedule. I'm assuming you are going soon?! The best thing would be epcot, taxi to Contemporary and walk to MK. Take monorail when you are done at MK to get back to Epcot and your car.


----------



## Spanky

haPevraftr - We think there are 3 big chairs along with the sofa in the living room area. Remember it is one big room so you can easily pull over some of the padded chairs at the dining table for additional seating. Also there is a table & 4 chairs on the balcony so those could also be brought in for more seating. It is a tile floor so you can easily pull the couch back to make a larger visiting area.
The 2 additional bathrooms are not the same - one has a bathtub with shower like in most homes and the other bathroom has a large shower stall - no tub.
Hope you have as much fun on your trip as we had for my big 70th birthday.


----------



## Spanky

If I stay at Bonnet Creek & drive to Epcot in the morning, what time would I need to leave WBC to arrive at Epcot in time to make it to MK for rope drop? I always end up at Epcot in the evening so I usually park there & head to MK but have never done so to make RD.  

You could park at Epcot and walk over to where the resort buses are dropping off folks outside of Epcot and get on the bus for the Contemporary Hotel. Ride the bus back to the hotel and walk to Magic Kingdom. Since the monorail is not running until 9:30am I read that Disney is providing buses for the folks staying at the monorail resorts so they can make rope drop at Epcot. Now if MK is 8am & Epcot 9 am opening time this will not work but if both parks open at 9am it should work and will not cost you anything but your time.  A word of warning - sometimes the buses do not stop at their assigned place in the bus parking lot - quite often the driver will let them out at the closest point to the Epcot entry gates from the bus lot rather than the assigned place. After all - at that time in the morning they are not expecting to take anyone back to the hotel so be prepared to read the names on the buses. Actually you could also catch the Grand Floridian or Polynesian bus but would then need to take a small boat to the MK entrance. Contemporary would be the faster route.


----------



## haPevraftr

Spanky said:


> haPevraftr - We think there are 3 big chairs along with the sofa in the living room area. Remember it is one big room so you can easily pull over some of the padded chairs at the dining table for additional seating. Also there is a table & 4 chairs on the balcony so those could also be brought in for more seating. It is a tile floor so you can easily pull the couch back to make a larger visiting area.
> The 2 additional bathrooms are not the same - one has a bathtub with shower like in most homes and the other bathroom has a large shower stall - no tub.
> Hope you have as much fun on your trip as we had for my big 70th birthday.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Stefecatzz

eangel12 said:


> Are you taking a cab from Epcot to MK?



No; was planning on taking the monorail..



asmit4 said:


> I presume the monorail. Ok, so let me think. 10 minutes from parking spot to parking spot. Plan on 30 to walk to monorail, get on monorail, and arrive at MK....so ummm....maybe 40 minutes and add 10 for good measure. So leave 50 minutes prior to the time you want to be there. We arrive at MK for rope drop around 30 minutes prior to opening. YMMV.



Thanks!



eangel12 said:


> There is no way to take the monorail from Epcot to MK for rope drop. The monorail is running on a delayed schedule. I'm assuming you are going soon?! The best thing would be epcot, taxi to Contemporary and walk to MK. Take monorail when you are done at MK to get back to Epcot and your car.



Thanks!  I was wondering if that would affect my plan.  I'll be there next month.



Spanky said:


> You could park at Epcot and walk over to where the resort buses are dropping off folks outside of Epcot and get on the bus for the Contemporary Hotel. Ride the bus back to the hotel and walk to Magic Kingdom. Since the monorail is not running until 9:30am I read that Disney is providing buses for the folks staying at the monorail resorts so they can make rope drop at Epcot. Now if MK is 8am & Epcot 9 am opening time this will not work but if both parks open at 9am it should work and will not cost you anything but your time.  A word of warning - sometimes the buses do not stop at their assigned place in the bus parking lot - quite often the driver will let them out at the closest point to the Epcot entry gates from the bus lot rather than the assigned place. After all - at that time in the morning they are not expecting to take anyone back to the hotel so be prepared to read the names on the buses. Actually you could also catch the Grand Floridian or Polynesian bus but would then need to take a small boat to the MK entrance. Contemporary would be the faster route.



It looks like MK will open at 9 the day I'm planning on being there.  If it opened at 8, I probably would not plan to go that day.  I'm not much of a morning person but have never been to RD so figured it'd be nice to do at least once & hopefully the show will be the full length version the day I'm there.  

Thanks for the tip on the buses.    I will look at the signs for the resorts on the buses or maybe see if there's a CM who could assist when I get there.  The Contemporary sounds like the best option but I wonder if the Poly or GF show up 1st I should hop on one of those instead of waiting for the Contemporary to show up if it's not there yet..


----------



## Spanky

I would take the first bus going to a Monorail resort. The time I stayed at the Cont. we shared a bus with Poly & Grand Flor to Animal Kingdom so there may be only one bus serving all 3 monorail resorts for early arrival at Epcot. I think your idea of asking a cast member is good but I have not seen a cast member out where the buses drop off. Just ask the bus driver where he is going after the folks all get off.


----------



## Stefecatzz

Spanky said:


> I would take the first bus going to a Monorail resort. The time I stayed at the Cont. we shared a bus with Poly & Grand Flor to Animal Kingdom so there may be only one bus serving all 3 monorail resorts for early arrival at Epcot. I think your idea of asking a cast member is good but I have not seen a cast member out where the buses drop off. Just ask the bus driver where he is going after the folks all get off.



Sounds good to me.  Thanks!


----------



## AeroKU

Has anyone been taking cabs from WBC to the Parks rather than using the shuttle?  This is what I am planning to do as it seems more convenient for us for just about the same cost (don't have to worry about the bus schedule).  I'm wondering if anyone has been doing this and roughly what the cost was from WBC to each park.


----------



## Laineysmom

Depending on how many days you will be they and if you plan to go back to your room for breaks, renting a car would probably be more convenient and possibly cheaper. Now some people have mentioned taking a cab to CBR and using the Disney buses but to me that would be more trouble than it's worth but since we drive to WDW, transportation costs all already figured into our budget (we needed to rent a minivan instead of driving our own car down to FL because DH's walker and our luggage for a week won't fit in our truck).


----------



## staggle

AeroKU said:


> Has anyone been taking cabs from WBC to the Parks rather than using the shuttle?  This is what I am planning to do as it seems more convenient for us for just about the same cost (don't have to worry about the bus schedule).  I'm wondering if anyone has been doing this and roughly what the cost was from WBC to each park.



I took the cabs when I was there in March. We used mears and it was so much nicer than taking the busses! Will do again and you can request a van at no extra charge.


----------



## AeroKU

staggle said:


> I took the cabs when I was there in March. We used mears and it was so much nicer than taking the busses! Will do again and you can request a van at no extra charge.



So what was your cost (roughly) to each park from WBC?


----------



## Chazvgo

We have confirmed our dated for next year 7/7 - 7/15
Where have you gotten the best deal for Bonnet Creek??
Is it safe to book on VRBO or Flipkey?
I did email Ken @ Vacation Upgrades and it was $200 a night. Does that seem normal for that time of year??

TIA


----------



## Hmbldr

Chazvgo said:


> We have confirmed our dated for next year 7/7 - 7/15
> Where have you gotten the best deal for Bonnet Creek??
> Is it safe to book on VRBO or Flipkey?
> I did email Ken @ Vacation Upgrades and it was $200 a night. Does that seem normal for that time of year??
> 
> TIA



We just returned from a 6 night stay, 6/30 - 7/6. $150/night.  Searched bookings thru Redweek and there were lots of options in that price range.  only booked about 2 weeks prior, some options disappeared as I searched but more always popping up.  Loved our stay as this was our first time at BCR and first time not at a Disney resort.


----------



## Laineysmom

Chazvgo said:


> We have confirmed our dated for next year 7/7 - 7/15 Where have you gotten the best deal for Bonnet Creek?? Is it safe to book on VRBO or Flipkey? I did email Ken @ Vacation Upgrades and it was $200 a night. Does that seem normal for that time of year??  TIA



Depends on this size of the unit you are renting. For one or two bedroom, I would definitely suggest shopping around. If this is for a three or four bedroom, that is a different story but either way it is almost a year from now so I would get multiple quotes from the companies mentioned frequently in this thread.


----------



## chimilady

I just book a last minute trip for a 4 night stay over Labor Day weekend.  First trip to WBC.  Funny, I've been stalking this thread for 3 years while stayed onsite (w/ a friends and family discount) but am soooooooo excited to have my own bedroom on the other side of the condo away from my kiddos!  Our last trip was 10 days in a value onsite and I thought I would kill them before the trip was over.  lol

Question, if we bring swimsuits, can we swim before we check in at 4pm?


----------



## jaykorf001

chimilady said:


> I just book a last minute trip for a 4 night stay over Labor Day weekend.  First trip to WBC.  Funny, I've been stalking this thread for 3 years while stayed onsite (w/ a friends and family discount) but am soooooooo excited to have my own bedroom on the other side of the condo away from my kiddos!  Our last trip was 10 days in a value onsite and I thought I would kill them before the trip was over.  lol  Question, if we bring swimsuits, can we swim before we check in at 4pm?



We were planning to do that but got an early check in -- even better. I'd be shocked if they didn't let you do that.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## carlbarry

chimilady said:


> Question, if we bring swimsuits, can we swim before we check in at 4pm?


Your car is parked, you're waiting for your room assignment, and you're at the pool.  Who is going to admonish you?


----------



## chimilady

Ok, I remember last summer they made people wait until after 4pm.  I don't mind hanging out while hubby takes the kids to the pool, but it would be nice if I could join in.


----------



## haPevraftr

chimilady said:


> Ok, I remember last summer they made people wait until after 4pm.  I don't mind hanging out while hubby takes the kids to the pool, but it would be nice if I could join in.



If our room isn't ready, we go to the pool until it is. WBC will text or call you when your room is ready.  I usually check back in a bit if I haven' received a call and the room is usually ready by then.  Last year, while we waited, we pool hopped around the resort.  The kids took a dip in each pool while hubby and I bought a drink at each pool bar.


----------



## carlbarry

chimilady said:


> Ok, I remember last summer they made people wait until after 4pm.  I don't mind hanging out while hubby takes the kids to the pool, but it would be nice if I could join in.



That's terribly inconsiderate to guests.


----------



## chimilady

carlbarry said:


> That's terribly inconsiderate to guests.



What is inconsiderate for guests?


----------



## carlbarry

chimilady said:


> What is inconsiderate for guests?



Not letting guests use the pool until they check in is inconsiderate to guests.


----------



## Portugal1000

carlbarry said:


> Not letting guests use the pool until they check in is inconsiderate to guests.


.they definitely do let you use the pool while you wait for your room. Have done it many times. Once you are in the actual resort there would be no way of checking who was using the pools unless they issued wristbands.


----------



## mom2my3kids

The only thing, if I rent points off a member will they bug me to buy at the resort..I would rather just pay for a room at Disney if they are going to hound me to death...


----------



## eangel12

Can someone refresh my memory...when is the "owner" able to put the reservation under my name?? Anyone know?


----------



## carlbarry

Portugal1000 said:


> .they definitely do let you use the pool while you wait for your room. Have done it many times. Once you are in the actual resort there would be no way of checking who was using the pools unless they issued wristbands.



Original post was a question as to whether the pools could be used while awaiting the room being ready. My answer was similar to yours.  But someone else posted that they were prevented from using the pool!  Hence my comment.


----------



## carlbarry

mom2my3kids said:


> The only thing, if I rent points off a member will they bug me to buy at the resort..I would rather just pay for a room at Disney if they are going to hound me to death...



There is a lot of discussion on this thread about this matter.  When you check in, they will send you to pick up your parking pass, and at that desk they will try to have you attend a sales pitch/breakfast.  There are also posts that they got phone calls in the room about this.
Suggested ways to avoid this: a firm "No!," saying your spouse isn't with you, putting down a low income or "unemployed" on the questionnaire, not picking up the parking pass, and unplugging the room phone.


----------



## Hmbldr

I did this my first time just a couple weeks ago.  Wanted my parking pass so I went to the sales counter. Yada, yada. Let her sign me up for a 2 hour stint a few mornings later, which I knew I would not attend (as suggested by some here) I did get a call morning of, assume it was them, did not answer and no message left.  One thing that annoyed me and I don't think this was mentioned here.... She wanted me to leave a $200 deposit by credit card.  When I asked "and why would I do that?" She replied a vague ' Oh, that's just a refundable deposit.. you get it back if you don't purchase"  I found it absurd and told her 'Don't think so."  She quickly waived that requirement.  I wish she hadn't as that would have been my quick out, no thank you, right there.  Knowing that the parking pass is really not necessary, I would probably just skip, send my wife or use any other other excuses given here.


----------



## Upatnoon

mom2my3kids said:


> The only thing, if I rent points off a member will they bug me to buy at the resort..I would rather just pay for a room at Disney if they are going to hound me to death...


I've never been hounded but I've been offered various bribes at the "parking pass" desk to come to a meeting, but I just said no and that was it.


----------



## Teacher03

Upatnoon said:


> I've never been hounded but I've been offered various bribes at the "parking pass" desk to come to a meeting, but I just said no and that was it.



Same here, we were never hounded.  We've stayed twice and did go to the presentation once to get the gift card.  Just say no if you are not interested.


----------



## jaykorf001

mom2my3kids said:


> The only thing, if I rent points off a member will they bug me to buy at the resort..I would rather just pay for a room at Disney if they are going to hound me to death...



We were never bothered. Not once. We did not pick up the parking pass and unplugged the phone.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mom2my3kids

jaykorf001 said:


> We were never bothered. Not once. We did not pick up the parking pass and unplugged the phone.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



so when you check in they don't bother you..also you don't need a parking pass to park there??


----------



## carlbarry

mom2my3kids said:


> so when you check in they don't bother you..also you don't need a parking pass to park there??



All indications and reports are that you don't need a parking pass.


----------



## jaykorf001

mom2my3kids said:


> so when you check in they don't bother you..also you don't need a parking pass to park there??



They do not bother you at check in. The sales people are at the parking pass desk. When you check in they will give you a card for the garage and suggest you go get the parking "pass" at the other desk. We just skipped going over to get the parking pass. We didn't need it.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mom2my3kids

Thank you...I just don't want to be bothered as I have no intention of buying into the timeshare..


----------



## steveyjc81

I'll be staying at the Wyndham Grand BC, will I have to be careful of these timeshare sales? When I booked it on Expedia, I thought I was just booking a hotel?!?


----------



## carlbarry

steveyjc81 said:


> I'll be staying at the Wyndham Grand BC, will I have to be careful of these timeshare sales? When I booked it on Expedia, I thought I was just booking a hotel?!?



Yes, it is a hotel.  I did stay there when it first opened, as a special offer to Wyndham timeshare owners.  And they did have a desk for the timeshare division.  I don't know if they are currently directing people to the desk.  Just tell them no, you're there on vacation and don't want to be bothered.


----------



## maekeith

Sorry if I have posted in the wrong place. I searched this forum for a place to start a new thread and could not find it.

We stayed at Bonnet Creek in 2012 and loved it.  Our Granddaughter was unable to use the slides at that time. We are now bringing our Grandson in May of 2015 and I was wondering if rules had changed on slide restrictions. Can he wear a lifejacket to go down the slide.  (not the pirate slide)  The side in the other pool.

Thank you for your replies.


----------



## haPevraftr

maekeith said:


> Sorry if I have posted in the wrong place. I searched this forum for a place to start a new thread and could not find it.
> 
> We stayed at Bonnet Creek in 2012 and loved it.  Our Granddaughter was unable to use the slides at that time. We are now bringing our Grandson in May of 2015 and I was wondering if rules had changed on slide restrictions. Can he wear a lifejacket to go down the slide.  (not the pirate slide)  The side in the other pool.
> 
> Thank you for your replies.



Both slides are still supervised by lifeguards.  The pirate slide at tower 6 gas a height requirement of 48 inches.  The blue slide at tower 3 (I think that is the tower #) has no height requirement, but no life jackets are allowed.  Swimmers need to be able to swim to the side of the pool from the bottom of the slide.


----------



## Goofy4WDW1964

jaykorf001 said:


> They do not bother you at check in. The sales people are at the parking pass desk. When you check in they will give you a card for the garage and suggest you go get the parking "pass" at the other desk. We just skipped going over to get the parking pass. We didn't need it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I just want to make sure I understand this correctly because we rented from a timeshare owner and will be staying here for 7 nights.  When you say that you don't need that parking pass, do you mean that you don't need the parking pass because you didn't bring a car and don't need it, or, do you mean that you don't need it even though you brought a car and will be parking that car at the resort?

I am OK either way with this because I don't have any qualms about politley telling them no about the purchase of a timeshare.  I just want to be sure either way.


----------



## haPevraftr

Goofy4WDW1964 said:


> I just want to make sure I understand this correctly because we rented from a timeshare owner and will be staying here for 7 nights.  When you say that you don't need that parking pass, do you mean that you don't need the parking pass because you didn't bring a car and don't need it, or, do you mean that you don't need it even though you brought a car and will be parking that car at the resort?
> 
> I am OK either way with this because I don't have any qualms about politley telling them no about the purchase of a timeshare.  I just want to be sure either way.



We drive our own car, park at WBC, and never bother to get a parking pass. It is not necessary to have one.


----------



## jaykorf001

Goofy4WDW1964 said:


> I just want to make sure I understand this correctly because we rented from a timeshare owner and will be staying here for 7 nights.  When you say that you don't need that parking pass, do you mean that you don't need the parking pass because you didn't bring a car and don't need it, or, do you mean that you don't need it even though you brought a car and will be parking that car at the resort?  I am OK either way with this because I don't have any qualms about politley telling them no about the purchase of a timeshare.  I just want to be sure either way.



We had a rental car and did not need the parking pass to park. However, you will want the card that gets you into the garage in case you need to park there. The card is distributed when you check in and not by the sales people.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## sdd1841

Hi.  We are headed down for our first visit to WBC!  Very excited.  Booked a 2 bedroom using my citibank credit card points....no idea what that will get us but fingers crossed for a nice unit. Will request firework view on arrival. We are actually doing discovery cove, sea world and aquatica this trip. How long will it take for us to drive to the sea world area?  Any idea on the cost of a cab ride?

Thanks!


----------



## dancin Disney style

sdd1841 said:


> Hi.  We are headed down for our first visit to WBC!  Very excited.  Booked a 2 bedroom using my citibank credit card points....no idea what that will get us but fingers crossed for a nice unit. Will request firework view on arrival. We are actually doing discovery cove, sea world and aquatica this trip. How long will it take for us to drive to the sea world area?  Any idea on the cost of a cab ride?
> 
> Thanks!



The drive to SW will be approx 15-20 minutes....depending on traffic.  Cost might be around $25 each way.  

Honestly, you really will need a car to stay at BC.  There is nothing that you can walk to from there(other than the hotel across the street).  Limo from the airport and back will run you approx $125...you can very easily rent a car for the week for that much money.


----------



## SqueakyMouse

jaykorf001 said:


> We had a rental car and did not need the parking pass to park. However, you will want the card that gets you into the garage in case you need to park there. The card is distributed when you check in and not by the sales people.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



My info may be out of date already, but we had to get ours from the timeshare counter when we were there in June.  It really wasn't that bad and only took a couple of minutes.


----------



## SqueakyMouse

Spanky said:


> haPevraftr - We think there are 3 big chairs along with the sofa in the living room area. Remember it is one big room so you can easily pull over some of the padded chairs at the dining table for additional seating. Also there is a table & 4 chairs on the balcony so those could also be brought in for more seating. It is a tile floor so you can easily pull the couch back to make a larger visiting area.
> The 2 additional bathrooms are not the same - one has a bathtub with shower like in most homes and the other bathroom has a large shower stall - no tub.
> Hope you have as much fun on your trip as we had for my big 70th birthday.



We stayed in a 2 bedroom deluxe in June.  There were 2 large chairs and a large sofa in the living room.  One bathroom had a tub/shower.  The other bathroom had a large whirlpool tub and a very large shower.  Loved it!


----------



## sdd1841

We have rented a 2 bedroom.  Is there a difference between a 2 bedroom and a 2 bedroom deluxe?


----------



## SqueakyMouse

sdd1841 said:


> We have rented a 2 bedroom.  Is there a difference between a 2 bedroom and a 2 bedroom deluxe?



WBC offers a 2-bedroom "deluxe" or "presidential".


----------



## DisMom1981

What is the current off property fp+ set up?  Can you book in advance now or only day of at "kiosks"?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## eangel12

DisMom1981 said:


> What is the current off property fp+ set up?  Can you book in advance now or only day of at "kiosks"?  Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



30 days in advance!


----------



## kbarrett

Totally doing the happy dance, just made out our down payment for next August, 2 bedroom deluxe! Yay VacationUpgrades!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards


----------



## klk77

Anyone know if you can plug in anything into the TVs at the resort?

Specifically, I'm wondering about plugging in an apple tv or a chromecast during our stay.

Thanks


----------



## SqueakyMouse

klk77 said:


> Anyone know if you can plug in anything into the TVs at the resort?



DS plugged in his laptop to play some computer games and his PS4.


----------



## Upatnoon

klk77 said:


> Anyone know if you can plug in anything into the TVs at the resort?
> 
> Specifically, I'm wondering about plugging in an apple tv or a chromecast during our stay.
> 
> Thanks


Yes you can, but the Internet is not super-speedy and quality may be an issue for you, especially in the evening when everyone is online.


----------



## VickiVM

kbarrett said:


> Totally doing the happy dance, just made out our down payment for next August, 2 bedroom deluxe! Yay VacationUpgrades!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards



Love Ken & Denise Price...we check in next Sat. This will be our 2nd time going through them and they've been outstanding!


----------



## kbarrett

VickiVM said:
			
		

> Love Ken & Denise Price...we check in next Sat. This will be our 2nd time going through them and they've been outstanding!



They have been really great so far! It's because of all these great reviews like yours that we decided to go with them! I am so excited! The only thing I don't get is why so many other Disney lovers bash off site, WBC looks gorgeous, the location looks fantastic and the price is fabulous! I just don't get it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards


----------



## Lupeix

Same here, I was originally thinking on getting a DVC villa, but booked a 3 bedroom presidential with Vacation Upgrades instead mostly thanks to this thread
Super exited for next April. It will be grandma and grandpas xmass present and DS 4 th birthday present. Everyone gets a room and we are inside Disney, you can't beat that!
Anyone know how long it takes from WBC to MK?


----------



## VickiVM

kbarrett said:


> They have been really great so far! It's because of all these great reviews like yours that we decided to go with them! I am so excited! The only thing I don't get is why so many other Disney lovers bash off site, WBC looks gorgeous, the location looks fantastic and the price is fabulous! I just don't get it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards



We've stayed onsite several times before and although the perks of WDW resort are great, having the room to spread out, a full kitchen and dining area plus a washer and dryer are more important to us now that my kids are teenagers.  All that for the cost of a Disney value resort can't be beat!


----------



## carlbarry

Lupeix said:


> Same here, I was originally thinking on getting a DVC villa, but booked a 3 bedroom presidential with Vacation Upgrades instead mostly thanks to this thread
> Super exited for next April. It will be grandma and grandpas xmass present and DS 4 th birthday present. Everyone gets a room and we are inside Disney, you can't beat that!
> Anyone know how long it takes from WBC to MK?



Driving by car to the MK parking lot, in the morning, if there's no traffic, 15 minutes.


----------



## Laineysmom

carlbarry said:


> Driving by car to the MK parking lot, in the morning, if there's no traffic, 15 minutes.



Don't forget from the parking lot you then must take either the monorail or ferry MK which can easily add another 30 mins depending on the schedules and length of the lines.


----------



## massvacationer

I've read a lot of this thread as well as the predecessor threads and appoligize if this has been discussed.

We stayed at Bonnet creek in October 2011 and we stayed in tower 6, which at that time was quite new. They were renovating tower 2 back in late 2011 with plans to renovate tower 3 next.

Anyway, what tower has most recently been renovated?  Have towers 4, 5 or six ben renovated?

Any news on upcoming renovation plans?


----------



## snowangel72

Upatnoon said:


> Yes you can, but the Internet is not super-speedy and quality may be an issue for you, especially in the evening when everyone is online.



We just got back. The wifi is SO slow around 10pm, it's almost unusable.


----------



## smiths02

I tried looking and could not find this easily....

When we go, we will have 2 adults, 9 year old DS, 2 year old DS, and 2 year old DD

Will we count as 4+1 or 5?  In other words, can we fit in a one bedroom?


----------



## mom2nicky

Can someone explain the difference between the deluxe and the presidential 3 bedrooms?


----------



## massvacationer

smiths02 said:


> I tried looking and could not find this easily....
> 
> When we go, we will have 2 adults, 9 year old DS, 2 year old DS, and 2 year old DD
> 
> Will we count as 4+1 or 5?  In other words, can we fit in a one bedroom?



My Advice e is to get a  2 bedroom.   The cost difference should be relatively small and you will be much more comfortable.

The max occupancy for a one br is four.


----------



## massvacationer

mom2nicky said:


> Can someone explain the difference between the deluxe and the presidential 3 bedrooms?



All three br pdesidentials are in tower six.
Three br deluxe units are scattered across all towers (including towers 1- 6).
The square footage will be roughly the same, presidentials may have a few more sf..
Presidential s will have upgraded interiors.
The max occupancy on a 3br presidential is eight.
The max occupancy on a 3 br deluxe is ten. (More because the liv rm sofa is a sleeper.
The floor plans differ.

We stayed in a 3br deluxe a couple of yrs ago and it was super.


----------



## LadyBeBop

massvacationer said:


> My Advice e is to get a  2 bedroom.   The cost difference should be relatively small and you will be much more comfortable.
> 
> The max occupancy for a one br is four.



I agree.  There are so many more two bedrooms than one bedrooms.  The cost difference should be very small.  

Pretty sure that a two-year old is considered a person.  I think a baby might be considered a person.  And they do ask for the names of all members of your party upon check-in.


----------



## Upatnoon

snowangel72 said:


> We just got back. The wifi is SO slow around 10pm, it's almost unusable.


Everyone's got so many gadgets all hitting the Internet. Pretty much every hotel has slow Internet at night these days.


----------



## Disfan15

massvacationer said:


> I've read a lot of this thread as well as the predecessor threads and appoligize if this has been discussed.
> 
> We stayed at Bonnet creek in October 2011 and we stayed in tower 6, which at that time was quite new. They were renovating tower 2 back in late 2011 with plans to renovate tower 3 next.
> 
> Anyway, what tower has most recently been renovated?  Have towers 4, 5 or six ben renovated?
> 
> Any news on upcoming renovation plans?



Hello. I haven't heard anything yet about towers 4 and 5 being renovated soon. I know towers 1,2, & 3 have been renovated and they are really nice (I have stayed in Towers 3 & 4). The only problem I had with my stay in tower 4 was the ripped sofa, which is a big problem in towers 4 & 5. So back to your question, as far as I know, tower 3 is the most recent renovated so far. 

Hope this helped.


----------



## massvacationer

Disfan15 said:


> Hello. I haven't heard anything yet about towers 4 and 5 being renovated soon. I know towers 1,2, & 3 have been renovated and they are really nice (I have stayed in Towers 3 & 4). The only problem I had with my stay in tower 4 was the ripped sofa, which is a big problem in towers 4 & 5. So back to your question, as far as I know, tower 3 is the most recent renovated so far.
> 
> Hope this helped.



Hi:
Thank you!  We stayed in Tower 6 back in late 2011.  At that time, tower 6 had only been open about a year, so the condo was in great shape.  We had a 3 BR deluxe.

In April 2015, we are going with extended family and will have three or four units  ( a 3 Br, a couple of 2 Brs, and maybe a 1 BR). I'm trying to get a sense of where we might want to try to request for location.


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

massvacationer said:


> I've read a lot of this thread as well as the predecessor threads and appoligize if this has been discussed.
> 
> We stayed at Bonnet creek in October 2011 and we stayed in tower 6, which at that time was quite new. They were renovating tower 2 back in late 2011 with plans to renovate tower 3 next.
> 
> Anyway, what tower has most recently been renovated?  Have towers 4, 5 or six ben renovated?
> 
> Any news on upcoming renovation plans?



Last October most of the lower floors in tower four were being refurbished. I can only assume that they continued from there working on tower four then to tower five where needed.


----------



## PortZilla

I made the mistake of booking direct a 2 bedroom via the WBC website, back in May, for a 10 day stay, Oct 22 - Nov 1.  A no-cancellation rate, which I was pleased with at the time, so I'm going to ride that.  Didn't know better, and hadn't discovered this thread.  Live, learn and save next time  

Has there been any kind of kids party or trick-or-treating at WBC on October 31?

We are not doing any MNSSHP nights.  After spending $2K+ in tickets for a family of five, I was a bit horrified to find that MK would be closing early, but we could pay to get back in on many of the days we are visiting.   I've researched enough now that I am OK with it.     

But I have to stop the 'Magic' from leaving my wallet, so I was hoping there was some kind of cool thing happening at WBC on Halloween. 

We return home the next day.


----------



## ChloeH

Need info about the slides. I thought I saw someone mention kids can't wear a life vest on the water slide. My daughter would be so heart broken because she has always gone on the Disney resort slides wearing a vest.  I am so bummed to read about this. Is it true?


----------



## carlbarry

PortZilla said:


> We are not doing any MNSSHP nights.  After spending $2K+ in tickets for a family of five, I was a bit horrified to find that MK would be closing early, but we could pay to get back in on many of the days we are visiting.   I've researched enough now that I am OK with it.



MK doesn't really "close" early.  The people who have paid for MNSSHP are given wristbands, and are allowed to enter the park at 4 pm.  At 7 pm all rides are closed to those not wearing wristbands.  No candy will be given to people without wristbands.  There are varying reports as to if people spotted without wristbands are asked to leave MK.


----------



## Disney Dad Ga

Just booked 4/18-4/26/15 for a 1 bedroom deluxe. Got it for $563 with all taxes and fees. Is this a good rate? We have never stayed of Disney  property, but since we decided on AP's this year, we are looking to save money where we can. Please tell me I am going to love it. I booked through vacation strategy and they suggested building 3 for convenience to parking. Good information?


----------



## dancin Disney style

Disney Dad Ga said:


> Just booked 4/18-4/26/15 for a 1 bedroom deluxe. Got it for $563 with all taxes and fees. Is this a good rate? We have never stayed of Disney  property, but since we decided on AP's this year, we are looking to save money where we can. Please tell me I am going to love it. I booked through vacation strategy and they suggested building 3 for convenience to parking. Good information?



I think that's a great price.  All buildings have good parking.  I suppose you might say that 4 and 5 are slightly better because  of the garage.  6 also has a garage but it's shared with the hotel.


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

PortZilla said:


> I made the mistake of booking direct a 2 bedroom via the WBC website, back in May, for a 10 day stay, Oct 22 - Nov 1.  A no-cancellation rate, which I was pleased with at the time, so I'm going to ride that.  Didn't know better, and hadn't discovered this thread.  Live, learn and save next time
> 
> Has there been any kind of kids party or trick-or-treating at WBC on October 31?
> 
> We are not doing any MNSSHP nights.  After spending $2K+ in tickets for a family of five, I was a bit horrified to find that MK would be closing early, but we could pay to get back in on many of the days we are visiting.   I've researched enough now that I am OK with it.
> 
> But I have to stop the 'Magic' from leaving my wallet, so I was hoping there was some kind of cool thing happening at WBC on Halloween.
> 
> We return home the next day.


We buy one less day in tickets  (if buying) because the MNSSHP is from 4ish  until 12-1:00am for about $60 far less than the daily rate. We have always purchased non expiring tickets and banked them as the eventually we save money on them. I realize that lengthier tickets are less but MNSSHP is a nice experience, kinda the same as an all day pass with usually smaller lines and less people especially late in the evening. We go earlier in the week. BCR does have a trick or treat event going to different set up stops around the lake/resort. Two years ago there was a haunted event but I did not see it last October.


----------



## klk77

Sorry if these questions (or answers to them) are somewhere else in thread, I'm not sure how to search within a thread.

1. how is fitness centre at BC?  Size, decent treadmills?

2.  Is it better to bring own beach towels?  For hotel pool, and if heading to water parks.  Have taken resort ones before from other hotels, but didn't need to check them out.

3.  Is it worthwhile to being some pool toys (floats)?


----------



## PortZilla

SYLVESTER7577 said:


> We buy one less day in tickets  (if buying) because the MNSSHP is from 4ish  until 12-1:00am for about $60 far less than the daily rate. We have always purchased non expiring tickets and banked them as the eventually we save money on them. I realize that lengthier tickets are less but MNSSHP is a nice experience, kinda the same as an all day pass with usually smaller lines and less people especially late in the evening. We go earlier in the week. BCR does have a trick or treat event going to different set up stops around the lake/resort. Two years ago there was a haunted event but I did not see it last October.



Thanks Sylvester7577! A Trick or Treat around the lake sounds like it will work out perfectly.   Good plan on MNSSHP!  I put this trip together before learning all the tricks, and didn't know about MNSSHP at the time.  

I did get ADRs to CRT and the Hoop Dee Doo Review, but my budget can't handle many more special events.  I'm paying close to rack rate for our stay at WBC. Had I known about booking through owners such as VS et all, we could doing every hard ticket event during our stay, but alas.   Next time. 

I did book a night at the FW Campgrounds, so we could get the Disney Resort guests perks for a couple of days, as well at the Chip and Dale marshmallow roast.   

Thanks again.    Cant wait to check out Wyndham Bonnet Creek!


----------



## ORMom2Four

We check in on Sunday to Bonnet Creek and would like to stay in the same building we stayed in back in 2011, but can't remember which one it is!

The last time we were there, we stayed in the building that had a lazy river right outside and the next swimming pool over to the left (if you were looking down at the pool from the building) had the pirate ship.

Is that building 5? 

Thanks!


----------



## marathon

Anyone rented from Angela and Keith of myresortnetwork? They offered an incredible price, but I hear this site can have scams, so I want to check to see any reference here.  Or any other forum that I should check? Thanks ahead


----------



## Upatnoon

ORMom2Four said:


> We check in on Sunday to Bonnet Creek and would like to stay in the same building we stayed in back in 2011, but can't remember which one it is!
> 
> The last time we were there, we stayed in the building that had a lazy river right outside and the next swimming pool over to the left (if you were looking down at the pool from the building) had the pirate ship.
> 
> Is that building 5?
> 
> Thanks!


That is tower 5.


----------



## limpy

marathon said:


> Anyone rented from Angela and Keith of myresortnetwork? They offered an incredible price, but I hear this site can have scams, so I want to check to see any reference here.  Or any other forum that I should check? Thanks ahead



We are also renting from someone we found on myresortnetwork.  I couldn't find anyone on here to vouch for it when I booked.  But the renter sent me a copy of the guest confirmation in my name and I called BC and confirmed my reservation.  I guess there is nothing to prevent them from cancelling the reservation between now and our arrival in February, but that is true of any timeshare rental I guess. My sleuthing proved that they were legit owners and own a family business, and I have enough email documentation to demonstrate the fraud, should they try to scam me.


----------



## marathon

limpy said:


> We are also renting from someone we found on myresortnetwork.  I couldn't find anyone on here to vouch for it when I booked.  But the renter sent me a copy of the guest confirmation in my name and I called BC and confirmed my reservation.  I guess there is nothing to prevent them from cancelling the reservation between now and our arrival in February, but that is true of any timeshare rental I guess. My sleuthing proved that they were legit owners and own a family business, and I have enough email documentation to demonstrate the fraud, should they try to scam me.



Thank you. It's good to know we are not alone.


----------



## wgeo

klk77 said:


> Sorry if these questions (or answers to them) are somewhere else in thread, I'm not sure how to search within a thread.
> 
> 1. how is fitness centre at BC?  Size, decent treadmills?
> 
> 2.  Is it better to bring own beach towels?  For hotel pool, and if heading to water parks.  Have taken resort ones before from other hotels, but didn't need to check them out.
> 
> 3.  Is it worthwhile to being some pool toys (floats)?




The fitness center's are ok - nothing special.  I asked at check in and got wrong info - so FYI there is a fitness center in the main check in area and also one in Tower 6 that can be used by anyone, and they are open 24 hours.  I think there is also one in the hotel, but I didn't look at that one personally.  The treadmills are ok, decent enough for running.  I usually found tower 6 to be less busy then the main check in area center.

Beach towels is a personal preference.  The first time we went, we checked them out and had a lot of problems checking them back in because they couldn't find the slip they had written my name on.  They told me I could leave and it wouldn't matter, but I stayed until they found my slip because I didn't want to get charged.  Since we drove this year, we brought our own, but honestly it's probably not necessary.

The only pool things we brought were goggles, they have tubes available for the lazy river and that was good enough for my kiddos.


----------



## snowangel72

klk77 said:


> Sorry if these questions (or answers to them) are somewhere else in thread, I'm not sure how to search within a thread.
> 
> 1. how is fitness centre at BC?  Size, decent treadmills?
> 
> 2.  Is it better to bring own beach towels?  For hotel pool, and if heading to water parks.  Have taken resort ones before from other hotels, but didn't need to check them out.
> 
> 3.  Is it worthwhile to being some pool toys (floats)?



I am not sure if these were answered so here is my 2 cents.

We LOVE love love love love the gym in the Bonnet Creek hotel. It's new as of a couple of years ago and its simply put, fabulous. The bikes have a screen that show you on your bike going through different turf, like a video game. IT's so cool.

Yes bring your own towels, unless you are flying. I wished I had had my own.

Yes bring pool floaties! They sell them by the pool and your kids WILL want to buy them. I always buy pool noodles for the lazy river.


----------



## marathon

We are thinking of renting from an owner from myresortnetwork, but I can't find reference about that owner from any forum, but did found an old 2012 listing from them on vacationtimesharerental. Here is the email from them, does that makes sense about the 15 day mark expediting process? We never rented before. I saw ebay is still selling WBC rentals within 15 days though. We just want to make sure they are not scams, etc. Thank you for any suggestions or comments!

'...
Since we are within 15 days prior to checkin, the transaction procedure needs to be expedited.
1.     If you are seriously interested, please let us know and we will book your unit now.  We will send you the reservation letter from Wyndham which shows that we have secured that unit.
2.     If everything looks acceptable to you, we will then send you a payment request through paypal.com. At that time, please provide the name and address of the person checking in. We will add this to the traveler guest certificate
3.     When the payment has cleared through paypal (to be paid via credit card), we will send you the traveler guest certificate (to be presented at checkin)

We need to complete this process (steps 1,2 and 3 above) by August 8th as we are within the 15 day checkin window.

We have rented to many others in the past with great success and never had an issue (just some experience to pass along).
Please let us know if you would like to proceed or need more info.
...
'


----------



## JimMIA

marathon said:


> Here is the email from them, does that makes sense about the 15 day mark expediting process?


*Yes, the urgency inside 15 days makes perfect sense to any Wyndham owner. * With Wyndham, if you cancel within 15 days of your scheduled arrival, all of the points used for the reservation are forfeited.

The way this owner appears to be handling the reservation gives them tremendous risk.  

This will sound harsh, but the most sensible thing for the owner to do in this situation is to collect every penny of the rental, with a strict no-cancellation policy, BEFORE making the reservation.  Doing anything less than that exposes the owner to 100% of the risk -- if you don't pay, if you change your mind, if your flight plans get messed up and you show up a day late, etc, etc, etc.  The risk is ALL on the owner.

I don't rent points, but if I did, I would not even consider such a last minute reservation -- way too much risk for the owner.


----------



## marathon

JimMIA said:


> *Yes, the urgency inside 15 days makes perfect sense to any Wyndham owner. * With Wyndham, if you cancel within 15 days of your scheduled arrival, all of the points used for the reservation are forfeited.
> 
> .



Thanks JImMIA. 

Seems it makes sense why there are still last minute rental at ebay, since those owners at least can get the money first before reserving within 15 days window. Would you(or anyone else) recommend me as a leasee, to rent from ebay   instead? Ebay has my dates too from a couple sellers with some timeshare rental history(though not tons of history).  Thanks again.


----------



## supergoofy

marathon said:


> Anyone rented from Angela and Keith of myresortnetwork? They offered an incredible price, but I hear this site can have scams, so I want to check to see any reference here.  Or any other forum that I should check? Thanks ahead




I rented from them for our trip in 2 weeks. I cannot say how it went as we have yet to go.

I will say they are very helpful and accommodating. I got my confirmation letter which I got at 60 days out. 

I used a credit card so if there is any issues I can call my card and get my money back. 





I am a couple questions and I know they have been asked but I cannot find them

1) How do I change and lock the AC

2) Need basic directions to the parks from WBC

3) Need directions from MCO to WBC


14 days


----------



## marathon

Thank you for the feed back, and we just pulled trigger to rent from them too. Here is the AC instructions I noted down from this thread(somewhere buried) ' ::: Set the temperature that you want. Hold the F/C button until 6P appears. Your temp is set and will not change until you change it'  

Regarding maps, what I did is just to use google map and GPS . BTW, some old GPS might point wrong way(lesson learned) especially on the way to MK. Google map and navigation is much better, and I always use that.

Hope it helps, Thanks. 



supergoofy said:


> I rented from them for our trip in 2 weeks. I cannot say how it went as we have yet to go.
> 
> I will say they are very helpful and accommodating. I got my confirmation letter which I got at 60 days out.
> 
> I used a credit card so if there is any issues I can call my card and get my money back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a couple questions and I know they have been asked but I cannot find them
> 
> 1) How do I change and lock the AC
> 
> 2) Need basic directions to the parks from WBC
> 
> 3) Need directions from MCO to WBC
> 
> 
> 14 days


----------



## mjohnson96

PortZilla said:


> Thanks Sylvester7577! A Trick or Treat around the lake sounds like it will work out perfectly.   Good plan on MNSSHP!  I put this trip together before learning all the tricks, and didn't know about MNSSHP at the time.
> 
> I did get ADRs to CRT and the Hoop Dee Doo Review, but my budget can't handle many more special events.  I'm paying close to rack rate for our stay at WBC. Had I known about booking through owners such as VS et all, we could doing every hard ticket event during our stay, but alas.   Next time.
> 
> I did book a night at the FW Campgrounds, so we could get the Disney Resort guests perks for a couple of days, as well at the Chip and Dale marshmallow roast.
> 
> Thanks again.    Cant wait to check out Wyndham Bonnet Creek!


I feel your pain on the rack rate, we usually rent from Ken and Denise at Vacation Upgrades and have a week in September booked.  Well before checking I invited my brother and his family to join us and I was taking the 2 older kids with us to MNSSHP and since they just had twins I was getting them another condo.

Oh my....all availability is pretty much gone in September and so I ended up going direct and getting them a 2BR through Wyndham site.  I think what I am paying for there 2 nights is pretty close to what I am paying for the entire week on mine (at least it feels that way)   Now I have a rate I can cancel and Ken is going to keep an eye out for any openings and then I have VS checking too.


----------



## Upatnoon

mjohnson96 said:


> I feel your pain on the rack rate, we usually rent from Ken and Denise at Vacation Upgrades and have a week in September booked.  Well before checking I invited my brother and his family to join us and I was taking the 2 older kids with us to MNSSHP and since they just had twins I was getting them another condo.
> 
> Oh my....all availability is pretty much gone in September and so I ended up going direct and getting them a 2BR through Wyndham site.  I think what I am paying for there 2 nights is pretty close to what I am paying for the entire week on mine (at least it feels that way)   Now I have a rate I can cancel and Ken is going to keep an eye out for any openings and then I have VS checking too.


I would also look on ebay. Right now there's about 55 listings with September dates.


----------



## tyandbec

I emailed Ken Price at Vacation upgrades the check the availably sept 26-October 1st at WBC. He said as of right now nothing is available.  He did mention that 15-20 days prior to us coming down that there might be cancelations and something could open up.  

Does anyone know what the likelihood of something actually opening up?  I am wondering if I should wait or go ahead and book somewhere else? 

Thanks!


----------



## kat3668

tyandbec said:


> I emailed Ken Price at Vacation upgrades the check the availably sept 26-October 1st at WBC. He said as of right now nothing is available.  He did mention that 15-20 days prior to us coming down that there might be cancelations and something could open up.
> 
> Does anyone know what the likelihood of something actually opening up?  I am wondering if I should wait or go ahead and book somewhere else?
> 
> Thanks!



Try Ebay.... ther are always a ton of listings for September like this one.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wyndham-Bon...71416133442?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item27e9329f42
Just pay with Paypal or a credit card to protect yourself.


----------



## tyandbec

I received an email back from Farrell with availability the time we need it for.  I read back and it looks like there are positive comments using Farrell.  So I hope that will work out.

This board has been very helpful!


----------



## tyandbec

Has anyone booked with farrell recently?


----------



## VickiVM

Just checked out yesterday morning after a 7 night stay. Rented from Ken and Denise Price. I highly recommend VacationUpgrades! We took my sister who immediately texted her boyfriend and adult children right after checking in to start planning her own family vacation for next year.

 Couple observations - hotel pool (next to tower 6) is much nicer for adults because the water temp is cooler than tower 5 or main pool (and fewer kids since no lazy river), and bar drinks are pricey...make your own to sip poolside


----------



## klk77

Can anyone confirm any extra fees at resort?  Are there daily resort or parking fees?


----------



## carlbarry

klk77 said:


> Can anyone confirm any extra fees at resort?  Are there daily resort or parking fees?



None, no, and no.


----------



## tristyp

marathon said:


> Anyone rented from Angela and Keith of myresortnetwork? They offered an incredible price, but I hear this site can have scams, so I want to check to see any reference here.  Or any other forum that I should check? Thanks ahead



I have also rented from them for my upcoming trip at the end of September. Transaction went smooth and they were very pleasant to deal with. It did not seem like a scam to me. They sent me a confirmation page and I will call the resort closer to the date to verify I am booked.


----------



## KalamityJane

About a month ago I read a thread on here about WBC and bed bugs... I was more turned off by how it was handled, but WBC has the cheapest rates by far (Marriott Harbour lake is at 180/nt!)

So anyone been to WBC recently and heard any reports of bed bugs?


----------



## ORMom2Four

Upatnoon said:


> That is tower 5.



Thank you! It was tower 5.

We booked last minute via someone on Ebay, so we were not able to get our tower request. THANK GOODNESS! Tower 5 is no longer my favorite, lol. We are currently in Tower 3 overlooking the lake and have a great view of the ball at Epcot. We have been watching the fireworks each night right from our balcony. It's great!

This will be our last visit to Bonnet Creek as tourists though......we have officially moved here from Oregon, and our townhome lease in Windermere starts this weekend


----------



## diamondpixienc

tyandbec said:


> Has anyone booked with farrell recently?



I am wondering the same thing. I just got a quote for June 2015 and now I'm getting a little nervous.


----------



## Upatnoon

diamondpixienc said:


> I am wondering the same thing. I just got a quote for June 2015 and now I'm getting a little nervous.


Is this the same Farrell's Vacations that has been renting reservations on ebay for years? He has lots of recent positive feedback.


----------



## tyandbec

Upatnoon said:


> Is this the same Farrell's Vacations that has been renting reservations on ebay for years? He has lots of recent positive feedback.



He has positive feedback on eBay. I was not booking on eBay I was doing it through his website.  I need to book today, just nervous about it.  Reading through the post on here it all looks positive.  I just don't understand how he makes the reservation in his name and then 2 weeks before puts it in my name.  I would love to hear from someone who has done this.


----------



## tyandbec

I paid for a rental last week that I found on vrbo but then I got my money back.  Once I read the contract I got my money back before I signed it.  The contract said something about the resort being oversold and you could not get your money back.  Seemed like a bait and switch to me.


----------



## diamondpixienc

tyandbec said:


> I paid for a rental last week that I found on vrbo but then I got my money back.  Once I read the contract I got my money back before I signed it.  The contract said something about the resort being oversold and you could not get your money back.  Seemed like a bait and switch to me.



Ok that is enough for me not to follow through with them and go with someone else. I'm glad you were able to catch that in time.


----------



## Brian Noble

> I just don't understand how he makes the reservation in his name and then 2 weeks before puts it in my name.


Wyndham's timeshare system uses something called "Guest Confirmations."  Any time an owner wants to book a unit for someone other than themselves, they must obtain a GC in the guest's name.  This can be done when the unit is booked, or anytime thereafter.  However, an owner only gets a limited number of "free" GCs, and must buy any over that allotment.  Furthermore, the names can't be changed once they are applied; you need a new one to change the name.  So, most owners who do a lot of renting tend not to apply them until quite close to check-in.


----------



## tyandbec

Brian Noble said:


> Wyndham's timeshare system uses something called "Guest Confirmations."  Any time an owner wants to book a unit for someone other than themselves, they must obtain a GC in the guest's name.  This can be done when the unit is booked, or anytime thereafter.  However, an owner only gets a limited number of "free" GCs, and must buy any over that allotment.  Furthermore, the names can't be changed once they are applied; you need a new one to change the name.  So, most owners who do a lot of renting tend not to apply them until quite close to check-in.



Thank you Brian that is helpful!


----------



## tyandbec

diamondpixienc said:


> Ok that is enough for me not to follow through with them and go with someone else. I'm glad you were able to catch that in time.



That was not Farrell it was another company.  It was a company on VRBO.  I plan on using Farrell I can not find anything bad, only good reviews.


----------



## cork2009

I just returned from our trip and I have to say I was not impressed with WBC.  We stayed only one night because the Hilton was full but spent our next couple of days at the Hilton Bonnet Creek.  It was a night and day experience between the two. I won't share all the details here as I'm tired but left a review on Trip Advisor that has details. The WBC had terrible customer service, put us in 2 dirty rooms and finally a 3rd that reeked but that was 3 hours after checking in and we were just tired.  My daughter cut her foot because there was an exposed tac strip sticking up from between the master bedroom and bathroom. The beds are beyond firm...think its stone under the sheets!  The good news is I called Vacation Strategies to tell them of our experience and they said that WBC used to be one of their top resorts but has been going downhill and referred to it as their "problem child" at the moment.  They provided us a full refund and were very apologetic and promised to look into the incidents.  I really was shocked at our experience after reading so many wonderful reviews.  Very disappointing indeed


----------



## Laineysmom

diamondpixienc said:


> I am wondering the same thing. I just got a quote for June 2015 and now I'm getting a little nervous.



We booked with them this spring for our stay on June. My sister and bil handled the reservation (we shared a two bedroom) and we had no issues.


----------



## ShesALovebug

I finally talked the other family we're traveling with to stay at WBC, I'm so excited. I apologize if this question has been asked 500x's already but I'm just starting to read through all the pages in the thread. 

What type of discount do you get on theme park tickets, Disney and/or Universal, if you sit through the timeshare schtick?

Thank you.


----------



## SqueakyMouse

cork2009 said:


> I just returned from our trip and I have to say I was not impressed with WBC.  We stayed only one night because the Hilton was full but spent our next couple of days at the Hilton Bonnet Creek.  It was a night and day experience between the two. I won't share all the details here as I'm tired but left a review on Trip Advisor that has details. The WBC had terrible customer service, put us in 2 dirty rooms and finally a 3rd that reeked but that was 3 hours after checking in and we were just tired.  My daughter cut her foot because there was an exposed tac strip sticking up from between the master bedroom and bathroom. The beds are beyond firm...think its stone under the sheets!  The good news is I called Vacation Strategies to tell them of our experience and they said that WBC used to be one of their top resorts but has been going downhill and referred to it as their "problem child" at the moment.  They provided us a full refund and were very apologetic and promised to look into the incidents.  I really was shocked at our experience after reading so many wonderful reviews.  Very disappointing indeed



Very sorry about your negative experience.  We were there in June and had an absolutely wonderful experience -- have already booked October and December trips.  I've posted lots of pictures on here of our 2 bedroom and the resort grounds.  Our entire experience could not have been any better!  BTW, we booked our October trip through Vacation Strategies and didn't get any negative vibes from them about the resort.  Quite the opposite.


----------



## tyandbec

We have friends staying at another hotel.  Would they be able to come hangout at the pool with us at BC while we are staying there?


----------



## haPevraftr

tyandbec said:


> We have friends staying at another hotel.  Would they be able to come hangout at the pool with us at BC while we are staying there?



Yes, guests are welcome at WBC.  Just tell them to tell the security guard that they are visiting your room number.


----------



## Fundytrail

cork2009 said:


> I just returned from our trip and I have to say I was not impressed with WBC.  We stayed only one night because the Hilton was full but spent our next couple of days at the Hilton Bonnet Creek.  It was a night and day experience between the two. I won't share all the details here as I'm tired but left a review on Trip Advisor that has details. The WBC had terrible customer service, put us in 2 dirty rooms and finally a 3rd that reeked but that was 3 hours after checking in and we were just tired.  My daughter cut her foot because there was an exposed tac strip sticking up from between the master bedroom and bathroom. The beds are beyond firm...think its stone under the sheets!  The good news is I called Vacation Strategies to tell them of our experience and they said that WBC used to be one of their top resorts but has been going downhill and referred to it as their "problem child" at the moment.  They provided us a full refund and were very apologetic and promised to look into the incidents.  I really was shocked at our experience after reading so many wonderful reviews.  Very disappointing indeed



So sorry to hear about your bad experience as our experience in two stays that total four weeks in both a one and two bedroom unit was completely opposite to yours. Rooms were spotless and I love their beds 

I wonder if those staying for a night or two are assigned different units than those staying a week or two 

We too have used VS to book our units.


----------



## DISvirgin1

I've tried reading through the whole thread, but in the interest of time and sanity:

Has anyone booked through 5 Star Resorts Plus? They quoted me a one bedroom at BC for $852 the week of winter break in February. 

I know the posters here seem to like Ken Price (or they did the last time I was looking at BC) is this still the case? 

Do you think I should see if I can get a better deal from him? 

If we do book a one bedroom, can we make requests (a certain tower, view, etc) and what would you recommend if we can? 

Thanks!


----------



## marathon

Does Bonnet Creek allow outside restaurant deliveries to the building or room?
Any information will be helpful. Thanks,


----------



## klk77

Just to give a recommendation for another option to book at WBC.  I'm staying right now in a 3 bedroom presidential suite that was booked through Aaron washburn.  He was very helpful and understanding even though I changed my dates many times, to the point that he had to make 3 separate reservations.  For 12 nights (2 in a 3 bedroom deluxe, not presidential), I paid $2400.  I thought this was a pretty good deal.


----------



## JimMIA

Brian Noble said:


> Wyndham's timeshare system uses something called "Guest Confirmations."  Any time an owner wants to book a unit for someone other than themselves, they must obtain a GC in the guest's name.  This can be done when the unit is booked, or anytime thereafter.  However, an owner only gets a limited number of "free" GCs, and must buy any over that allotment.  Furthermore, the names can't be changed once they are applied; you need a new one to change the name.  So, most owners who do a lot of renting tend not to apply them until quite close to check-in.


AND...if there is a reservation outstanding which is not in an owners name, and does not have a Guest Confirmation at 15 days, that reservation could well be canceled by Wyndham.  They don't always do that, but they would be well within their rights to do so.

The other important factor about 15 days is that if there is a cancellation inside 15 days ALL of the points used for the reservation are forfeited.

Owners who leave things to the last minute are doing so to protect themselves (and their customers) in case there is some change in plans.


----------



## JimMIA

ShesALovebug said:


> I finally talked the other family we're traveling with to stay at WBC, I'm so excited. I apologize if this question has been asked 500x's already but I'm just starting to read through all the pages in the thread.
> 
> What type of discount do you get on theme park tickets, Disney and/or Universal, if you sit through the timeshare schtick?
> 
> Thank you.


*DO NOT* -- repeat *DO NOT* - agree to go to anything you are offered by the Wyndham timeshare weasels!  They will call it a tour, they will call it a free breakfast/lunch, they will call it a "survey" -- whatever they call it, it is a ruthless timeshare mugging.

Whatever they offer/promise you, they will wiggle out of.  The presentation will be 3-4 hours long and VERY high pressure, depending on your stamina.  If you buy sooner, they will let you go sooner.

I am a happy Wyndham owner -- the resort system and customer service are great.  If you want to buy Wyndham, go to eBay and buy a contract for $1.

But the Wyndham sales force is among the sleaziest in a sleazy industry.  About the only one in the Orlando area that is as bad is Westgate.

Buy your Disney tickets, pay the price, and enjoy your stay at a beautiful resort.


----------



## carlbarry

JimMIA said:


> *DO NOT* -- repeat *DO NOT* - agree to go to anything you are offered by the Wyndham timeshare weasels!  They will call it a tour, they will call it a free breakfast/lunch, they will call it a "survey" -- whatever they call it, it is a ruthless timeshare mugging.
> 
> Whatever they offer/promise you, they will wiggle out of.  The presentation will be 3-4 hours long and VERY high pressure, depending on your stamina.  If you buy sooner, they will let you go sooner.
> 
> I am a happy Wyndham owner -- the resort system and customer service are great.  If you want to buy Wyndham, go to eBay and buy a contract for $1.
> 
> But the Wyndham sales force is among the sleaziest in a sleazy industry.  About the only one in the Orlando area that is as bad is Westgate.
> 
> Buy your Disney tickets, pay the price, and enjoy your stay at a beautiful resort.



I mostly agree.  However, there are people who report being able to get out in 1.5- 2 hours.  But the sales people are brutal in Orlando, for sure.  Not as bad as they used to be, but still brutal.


----------



## ShesALovebug

JimMIA said:


> *DO NOT* -- repeat *DO NOT* - agree to go to anything you are offered by the Wyndham timeshare weasels!  They will call it a tour, they will call it a free breakfast/lunch, they will call it a "survey" -- whatever they call it, it is a ruthless timeshare mugging.
> 
> Whatever they offer/promise you, they will wiggle out of.  The presentation will be 3-4 hours long and VERY high pressure, depending on your stamina.  If you buy sooner, they will let you go sooner.
> 
> I am a happy Wyndham owner -- the resort system and customer service are great.  If you want to buy Wyndham, go to eBay and buy a contract for $1.
> 
> But the Wyndham sales force is among the sleaziest in a sleazy industry.  About the only one in the Orlando area that is as bad is Westgate.
> 
> Buy your Disney tickets, pay the price, and enjoy your stay at a beautiful resort.



Haha! Duly noted, thank you. 


Still reading through this thread, here are my next questions. 

1. I know they say requests are just requests, but at check in, if you slip the agent some money, do you think they'll be more inclined to find us a better view. And the 2nd part is, is it possible to be upgraded from a 2br, to a 3br at check-in, with a generous tip? (I know things work differently with the time shares, but I live next to a resort town and that's how it's done here  )

2. If we happened to be placed in the tower at the opposite end from where the pirate pool is, how far is the walk?


----------



## Janet Hill

I am always out in 90 minutes and have never had a problem getting the promised gift.  We just don't engage in conversation.  They just get frustrated and let us go.


----------



## Upatnoon

ShesALovebug said:


> Haha! Duly noted, thank you.
> 
> 
> Still reading through this thread, here are my next questions.
> 
> 1. I know they say requests are just requests, but at check in, if you slip the agent some money, do you think they'll be more inclined to find us a better view. And the 2nd part is, is it possible to be upgraded from a 2br, to a 3br at check-in, with a generous tip? (I know things work differently with the time shares, but I live next to a resort town and that's how it's done here  )
> 
> 2. If we happened to be placed in the tower at the opposite end from where the pirate pool is, how far is the walk?


Offering cash for a better view? I'm sure someone may have tried, but I've not read any reports on here about it.  Let us know how it works out. 

The building farthest from the pirate pool is the main check-in building. It's about a 5 minute walk. That building has its own pool if you don't walk to walk.


----------



## SweetieinVT

Anyone know what the best rate for a 4BR presidential is?


----------



## lvdis

Does anyone know what the pool hours and the hours for mini golf are? I've done some searches but can't seem to find the info.  Thanks!


----------



## arilvdc

We're booked with Farrell for 9/28-10/3. I'm pretty happy with my rate, especially compared to Disney. I have a few questions:
1- If we want a fireworks/epcot view, what should we request and when? At check in?
2- can we have things shipped to the resort?
3- Are the grills gas or do you need charcoal?
4- we're coming in red eye, and our flight just got moved waaay up. We should be arriving in Orlando at 5:30am! That shouldn't be a problem, right?
5- I have an escape toddler (twodini!) Are most of the outlets well hidden? Are the exterior doors round handle or flat?

Thanks! I really appreciated reading this whole thread.


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

arilvdc said:


> We're booked with Farrell for 9/28-10/3. I'm pretty happy with my rate, especially compared to Disney. I have a few questions:
> 1- If we want a fireworks/epcot view, what should we request and when? At check in?
> 2- can we have things shipped to the resort?
> 3- Are the grills gas or do you need charcoal?
> 4- we're coming in red eye, and our flight just got moved waaay up. We should be arriving in Orlando at 5:30am! That shouldn't be a problem, right?
> 5- I have an escape toddler (twodini!) Are most of the outlets well hidden? Are the exterior doors round handle or flat?
> 
> Thanks! I really appreciated reading this whole thread.



1.) Upper floors of towers 4,5 or 6. Tower six upper floors are all presidential rooms. Some of these room locations will also give you views of Magic Kingdom and/or DTD.
2.) You can items shipped to the resort.
3.) The grills are gas.
4.) Early check in should not be an issue. You may have to wait for a better room though. You can use the pools/resort until then and or DTD is close too for e.g. breakfast but shops open later. 
5.) Balcony doors are vertical handles I believe and room entrance door is a horizontal flat type but I am not 100% on that one.


----------



## CarolynFH

Have searched but not sure I've found up to date info. Is there a charge for parking at BC timeshare section? My dad swapped in with Wyndham points and we'll be staying there in October. We're driving in separately so will have two cars. 

TIA!


----------



## Gr8t Fan

CarolynFH said:


> Have searched but not sure I've found up to date info. Is there a charge for parking at BC timeshare section? My dad swapped in with Wyndham points and we'll be staying there in October. We're driving in separately so will have two cars.
> 
> TIA!



No charge for parking.


----------



## JenDett

I requested a quote today from Vacation Upgrades.  I immediately got back a reply stating the resort was fully booked for all of October and most of November.  

Will anyone else have availability?  I am not sure how it works and if I should bother trying to look elsewhere.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

Check eBay.


----------



## JenDett

Gr8t Fan said:


> Check eBay.



I saw a few listings in October, but not for the dates I wanted.  I'll keep looking.  Ken is keeping an eye out for me, too, for cancellations.  I'm not too hopeful on that, as I want 3 nights, and if I were him I'd choose a 7 night or more person if the dates match up.

Thanks!!


----------



## mylesaway

I am checking ebay as well for oct 18 7 nights.
I am not coming up with anything.


----------



## JenDett

mylesaway said:


> I am checking ebay as well for oct 18 7 nights.
> I am not coming up with anything.



I guess he wasn't kidding!  Has anyone stayed in Lake Buena Vista Resort Village and Spa?  It seems like an okay alternative.


----------



## mylesaway

Has anyone stayed at Orange Lake?


----------



## greenclan67

I have stayed at BC and Orange Lake. I love OL. Stayed thete Dec 2013 & March 2014. Booked again for March 2015. Any questions u can PM me.


----------



## ricakin

We just returned from our Aug 8-11 vacation at Bonnet Creek and we loved it!  We had a 2 bedroom deluxe in Tower 2, 3rd floor (above the pizza bar and pool with the blue slide).  My daughter (8) and son (6) loved the pools, mini golf, ping pong, and other activities at the resort.  My son was too small for the slide at the pirate pool by Tower 6, but quickly got over it by playing in the lazy river by Tower 5.  We only set aside a day and a half for resort activities, but could have easily spent another day or two relaxing by the pools.  There is a ton of things to do there.  

Here are some other notes from our trip:
- Checked in at 9:30 a.m. and they had a room ready.  We could have waited for a better location, but jumped at an early checking in.
- The "parking pass" sale was easy.  Less than 5 minutes and no hard sell. Maybe it was because we were so early that all the sale people were on the phones setting up timeshare meetings for later that day.  
- I looks like they are building a new grill area between Towers 1 and 2.  Looks like there will be 4 grills and a picnic area there.
- Our room was updated with granite counter tops and newer furniture.  It was clean with no sightings of bugs of any kind.  The only minor issues were the shower door in the master bathroom stuck, the bathroom got a little warm when the dryer was going, and the garbage disposal was very loud.  Also, the shampoo provided does smell like a pine forest, so you might want to bring your own if that isn't your preferred scent.
- I will warn that if your are light sleepers or outside noises bother you, you might want to steer clear of rooms near the pizza bar and pool area between Towers 2 and 3.  It seemed to be the resort's social center at night with Karaoke, dance classes, trivia, etc.  Activities usually wrapped up by 10:00 or so.   We were right next to it on the 3rd floor and it didn't bother us, but I could see how some people might not care for it.

Thank you to all of the folks who have posted on the Bonnet Creek threads.  I booked through Vacation Upgrades because of the posting on this board, and Ken and Denise were great.  No problems at all.


----------



## mylesaway

How is the shuttle at OL compared to BC?
Which one has the better waterslides?


----------



## greenclan67

mylesaway said:


> How is the shuttle at OL compared to BC?
> Which one has the better waterslides?



Hi there, I have never used the shuttles at OL but called to ask them about them to go to Discovery Cove in case anyone had to much "fun" no worries about driving. It would have cost us per person each way! I don't remember how much, but we all chipped in and took a cab (a van) as it was much cheaper. We have always had a rental car, so no need to use shuttles. You would need a car at this location in my opinion. One shuttle would more then pay for your car. 
 As far as slides go, there are slides at the North Village pools, and River Island. River Island is far more waterpark (ish) then the rest of the villages. But typically harder to get for a rental then the other 3 villages. We have stayed in West, & River Island with friends in East Village. I liked West Village for their drive up units, and I liked River Island as it was all RIGHT there. But they were more hotel type buildings. I like the patios far better in West then River Island. We make use of the resort shuttle from Village to Village to pool hop.


----------



## arilvdc

SYLVESTER7577 said:


> 1.) Upper floors of towers 4,5 or 6. Tower six upper floors are all presidential rooms. Some of these room locations will also give you views of Magic Kingdom and/or DTD.
> 2.) You can items shipped to the resort.
> 3.) The grills are gas.
> 4.) Early check in should not be an issue. You may have to wait for a better room though. You can use the pools/resort until then and or DTD is close too for e.g. breakfast but shops open later.
> 5.) Balcony doors are vertical handles I believe and room entrance door is a horizontal flat type but I am not 100% on that one.



Thanks!!


----------



## klk77

I've got a question about check out procedure.  I thought I'd read somewhere that you have to strip beds and do so,etching with towels at check out. I'm here in a presidential suite right now, and have seen nothing about this.  Haven't yet asked at the front desk, but that there should have been something in the room to indicate check out procedure/expectations.

And one other thing, has anyone had experience with switching rooms and storing things with the bellman?  We have to switch rooms for our last 2 nights, and I'm not sure what we'll do with our stuff if we can't go directly to next room.

Thanks!


----------



## ibob52

klk77 said:


> I've got a question about check out procedure.  I thought I'd read somewhere that you have to strip beds and do so,etching with towels at check out. I'm here in a presidential suite right now, and have seen nothing about this.  Haven't yet asked at the front desk, but that there should have been something in the room to indicate check out procedure/expectations.
> 
> And one other thing, has anyone had experience with switching rooms and storing things with the bellman?  We have to switch rooms for our last 2 nights, and I'm not sure what we'll do with our stuff if we can't go directly to next room.
> 
> Thanks!



*1) There is not a  extra check out = clean up procedure @ WBC (other than regular hotel etiquette).

2) The change of room procedure was have all items on or by the dining room table. 
    The bell staff will transfer your items to the new room (if you are unable or would prefer).

3) Call Front Desk to double check on #2 

 4) Have a Great Vacation ... *


----------



## AKADrea

mylesaway said:


> I am checking ebay as well for oct 18 7 nights.
> I am not coming up with anything.




I'm going to be cancelling my 3 BR 7 Night with Vacation Strategy in the next couple of days....wonder if there is a way to know when it will show up?


----------



## ama223

I just booked WBC today on eBay for $750/week in a 2BR.  We were booked at POFQ but with 3 kids (one almost 2) we need the space.  We love BC, this will be our 5th stay.

I'm nervous we won't have a chance in &$^# to ride 7DMT but I guess that's the price we pay..


----------



## kbarrett

Yeah I wonder how the fast pass plus is working for offsite guests???? Any WBC lovers that can tell us if it was difficult to score FP+ for any particular attractions????

Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards


----------



## Brian Noble

A&E and 7DMT are hard to get at 30 days.


----------



## KalamityJane

Odds of getting a 1 bedroom in April? My dates are flexible (pretty much the entire month of April!), called up Vacation Strategy and all they can get at any point in April is a 2 bedroom for 1024/wk. I don't mind a 2 bedroom but there has got to be a better price. I put in a request to Angela and Keith - anyone else I should try or is that likely to be the best price?


----------



## katallo

Have you tried Ken at Vacation Upgrades?


----------



## SqueakyMouse

lvdis said:


> Does anyone know what the pool hours and the hours for mini golf are? I've done some searches but can't seem to find the info.  Thanks!



The signs posted at the pools state a time that is earlier than is on the printed literature you are given at check-in.  I believe the signs said 11 and the paperwork 12.  There were plenty of people still swimming at midnight when we were there in June.  Everyone was very quiet, so it wasn't a problem.


----------



## KalamityJane

katallo said:


> Have you tried Ken at Vacation Upgrades?



Ooo, no I haven't yet! I forgot about him - will give them a call too, thanks!


----------



## hazelsmrf

Does anyone have a list of things that they bring or might be helpful to bring?

Coffee filters?  Are there enough or should I bring more? 

We're driving so we have some room in the car to bring things that might be useful,  I just don't know what we'd actually use or not (like a crock pot)


----------



## mylesaway

AKADrea said:


> I'm going to be cancelling my 3 BR 7 Night with Vacation Strategy in the next couple of days....wonder if there is a way to know when it will show up?



Wow, when is the stay?


----------



## Simba07

Are people still feeling like Angela and Keith are legit?  Has anyone had a successful rental from them?  TIA.


----------



## mylesaway

Does anyone have a copy or link to the shuttle schedule at BC?


----------



## barbaraann

I just returned from two nights at Bonnet Creek, and I really do love the resort.  Those two nights, followed my 5 nights at Pop Century, which were my Disney days. I do not drive, so staying at Bonnet Creek while visiting the Disney Parks, does not work for me.I stayed there last year, and there shuttle system was terrible.  I had some bonus points on my timeshare that needed using, which is why I decided to do the two nights.  I had a one bedroom presidential unit, and it was wonderful.  I pampered myself.  I saw fireworks from my balcony.  A great view from the 13th floor.

My only complaint ever, is the pushy people at Bonnet Creek, who always want me to attend some kid of presentation by offering me a gift. The more I tell them I am not interested, the more they belittle me with comments like, "Why wouldn't you want a free gift? Everyone likes free stuff, don't they?"  No, I am here to relax, and I don't want to be disturbed.  Never fails, I walk away, but my phone always rings next day, and I don't answer.  Anyone I need to talk to will ring me on my cell phone. 

Resort is beautiful.  No, needs to be taken for what it means. No, leave me alone.


----------



## AKADrea

mylesaway said:


> Wow, when is the stay?



Oct 18-25. Sending an email today - got a presidential suite somewhere else. I know there aren't any available in their system anymore.


----------



## mylesaway

We just booked Orange Lake Resort. We are staying in Oct.
This will be our first time there and offsite.  Really looking forward to it, the resort looks lovely. We have a 2 bdr 2 bath condo in River Island.


----------



## carlbarry

mylesaway said:


> We just booked Orange Lake Resort. We are staying in Oct.
> This will be our first time there and offsite.  Really looking forward to it, the resort looks lovely. We have a 2 bdr 2 bath condo in River Island.



It's a great place.  Only complaint I have is that they nickle and dime you.  A charge for the lazy river inner tubes, really?


----------



## mylesaway

Yes, I was told you can grab a tube that people leave behind. Hope there is some truth to that!


----------



## carlbarry

mylesaway said:


> Yes, I was told you can grab a tube that people leave behind. Hope there is some truth to that!



You can bet that's what I did!
However, that was in 2008.  Since then I've read that they issue wristbands with the tubes, and check if you have a wristband.


----------



## mylesaway

I hope we get by ok with driving to the parks.


----------



## lvdis

mylesaway said:


> Does anyone have a copy or link to the shuttle schedule at BC?



I emailed them a couple of weeks ago and they sent me an attachment with the shuttle schedule.  I've tried to copy and paste the times for Disney, but it may not display so good.  I'm glad we will have a rental car after seeing this!

Walt Disney World Shuttle Transportation Service
Attraction shuttle service is by RESERVATION ONLY. Reservations must be made at LEAST 1 hour prior but no more than one day prior. Reservations must be made at the concierge desk only and cannot be made over the phone. The cost is $6.00/person round trip. Each guest must have a boarding pass to ride (this includes all children, even infants). Tower 6 shuttle pick up location at gazebo outside the T6 lobby. Tower 1 shuttle pick up location at the gazebo by T1.


*Departure Times Magic Kingdom & EPCOT*
Tower 6  8:00 AM** 10:40 AM** 12:15 PM** 5:00 PM**
Tower 1  8:05 AM** 10:45 AM** 12:20 PM** 5:05 PM**
**Express Shuttle to MK TTC Center ONLY; Can get transportation to ANY Disney park from here

Hollywood Studios & Animal Kingdom
Tower 6   9:20 AM  11:20 AM
Tower 1   9:25 AM  11:25 AM

Downtown Disney
Tower 6  5:00 PM  8:30 PM
Tower 1  5:05 PM  8:35 PM

*Return Times Magic Kingdom & EPCOT*
Ticket & Transportation Center
12:35 PM  5:30 PM  8:30 PM  10:00 PM  11:00 PM  12:00AM**
TTC Lane # 13                                                          **July 3rd & 4th ONLY

Animal Kingdom
Charter Bus Lane # 36 *additional returns from TTC     6:15 PM

Hollywood Studios
Charter Bus Lane # 36 *addition returns from TTC     6:50 PM  8:45 PM  10:15 PM

Downtown Disney
Bus Stop # 9 behind Cirque Du Soleil     8:45 PM  10:45 PM


I hope this helps!


----------



## VickiVM

hazelsmrf said:


> Does anyone have a list of things that they bring or might be helpful to bring?
> 
> Coffee filters?  Are there enough or should I bring more?
> 
> We're driving so we have some room in the car to bring things that might be useful,  I just don't know what we'd actually use or not (like a crock pot)



We were just there less than a month ago and we cooked several time.  I recommend taking your own spices, plastic storage containers and/or ziplocks for leftovers, any specialized cooking implement you like to use (my husband is really into grilling and he used the gas grills twice so he took his grilling tools) and foil or plastic wrap if you think you need it. 

I think there were several filters, but not enough for 7 days.  Oh if  you plan on doing more than 3 loads of laundry or so , bring extra laundry detergent and dryer sheets.


----------



## hazelsmrf

VickiVM said:


> We were just there less than a month ago and we cooked several time.  I recommend taking your own spices, plastic storage containers and/or ziplocks for leftovers, any specialized cooking implement you like to use (my husband is really into grilling and he used the gas grills twice so he took his grilling tools) and foil or plastic wrap if you think you need it.
> 
> I think there were several filters, but not enough for 7 days.  Oh if  you plan on doing more than 3 loads of laundry or so , bring extra laundry detergent and dryer sheets.



Awesome thank you,  this is so helpful


----------



## lindsey

mylesaway said:


> I hope we get by ok with driving to the parks.


We drove to all four parks with no problems.  How busy will probably depend on time of year you go.


----------



## DanInMN

After reading the great reports here about BC, I decided to see what eBay had available for BC: $500 for a 2 bedroom/7 nights! Then I checked on free airfare (credit card points) and a cheap car rental (Alamo, $147 for the week all-in)... and I couldn't resist. I just booked it all online. We will be on our way to Disney in a little over a week! 

This is our most unplanned trip ever, but I really need (want) a vacation bad and the total cost will be so low! I'm sure we will spend a few days at MK and Epcot, with the rest at the resort and perhaps volunteering again at GKTW.


----------



## DanDis

DanInMN said:


> After reading the great reports here about BC, I decided to see what eBay had available for BC: $500 for a 2 bedroom/7 nights! Then I checked on free airfare (credit card points) and a cheap car rental (Alamo, $147 for the week all-in)... and I couldn't resist. I just booked it all online. We will be on our way to Disney in a little over a week!
> 
> This is our most unplanned trip ever, but I really need (want) a vacation bad and the total cost will be so low! I'm sure we will spend a few days at MK and Epcot, with the rest at the resort and perhaps volunteering again at GKTW.



Awesome!  I don't live there anymore (not since 2012) but I lived in MN for 10 years!  But I was born a Floridian and in the end moved back south to be closer to family!

Speaking of which, we are headed to WBC for 8 nights in early Sept!  Staying in a 2 Bdrm Presidential!   

Ohh and I also happen to be a Dan.


----------



## Jarmo

We'll be starting our second stay at BC in 3 weeks, but this time with a baby.  Should I call and request a pack and play ahead of time or is it safe to do it at check in?


----------



## Upatnoon

Jarmo said:


> We'll be starting our second stay at BC in 3 weeks, but this time with a baby.  Should I call and request a pack and play ahead of time or is it safe to do it at check in?


We have never had a problem telling them at check-in and we needed two.

Our experience was a quick delivery to our suite.


----------



## DanInMN

DanDis said:


> Awesome!  I don't live there anymore (not since 2012) but I lived in MN for 10 years!  But I was born a Floridian and in the end moved back south to be closer to family!
> 
> Speaking of which, we are headed to WBC for 8 nights in early Sept!  Staying in a 2 Bdrm Presidential!
> 
> Ohh and I also happen to be a Dan.



I am a native Minnesotan, although in 6-1/2 years we will retire to Florida. We are ready for year-round summer! We are looking at the Bellalago development, on the south side of Kissimmee.

We did not get a Presidential, just a 3 bedroom "deluxe" (which I assume is "standard"?). There are only two of us this trip, so it is a waste of 2 rooms. Yet the price was cheaper than just about anything, anywhere. We have no plans yet, just dinner at Germany in Epcot one night.


----------



## mrsmomo

I have just booked us for 5 nights in Feb!!!! 

That being said I know little to nothing about Bonnet Creek except that it seems to be highly recommended even on these boards that are somewhat onsite extremist.... was that to harsh, maybe?!

That being said I love staying onsite and feeling like I am in a Disney Bubble. So this will be a new experience for us and we plan on treating it a little differently.

I tried to read, well skim through these threads and there is just so much information!

We have booked a 2 bedroom villa...

I didn't even realize there was a deluxe option!

Do they have double or queen size beds in the second bedroom?
Has the whole resort been redone or is it just some of it at this point?
Are the pools heated?
Can I make a building and/or room request and if so how do I go about doing this?

I think that is all the questions I have for now lol!

Any insight or advice will be greatly appreciated


----------



## chimilady

mrsmomo said:


> I have just booked us for 5 nights in Feb!!!!   That being said I know little to nothing about Bonnet Creek except that it seems to be highly recommended even on these boards that are somewhat onsite extremist.... was that to harsh, maybe?!  That being said I love staying onsite and feeling like I am in a Disney Bubble. So this will be a new experience for us and we plan on treating it a little differently.  I tried to read, well skim through these threads and there is just so much information!  We have booked a 2 bedroom villa...  I didn't even realize there was a deluxe option!  Do they have double or queen size beds in the second bedroom? Has the whole resort been redone or is it just some of it at this point? Are the pools heated? Can I make a building and/or room request and if so how do I go about doing this?  I think that is all the questions I have for now lol!  Any insight or advice will be greatly appreciated



I am here right now. this is our first offsite trip and I am not disappointed one bit. 2nd bedroom has two full size beds. The space.... Oh the space!!!!!  The pools are warm, likely heated.  I made no requests and love my room in tower 3.


----------



## mrsmomo

chimilady said:


> I am here right now. this is our first offsite trip and I am not disappointed one bit. 2nd bedroom has two full size beds. The space.... Oh the space!!!!!  The pools are warm, likely heated.  I made no requests and love my room in tower 3.



That is great to hear! Well part of it I was really hoping for queens in the other room but for the price I'm sure I will be just fine!


----------



## Upatnoon

mrsmomo said:


> I have just booked us for 5 nights in Feb!!!!
> 
> That being said I know little to nothing about Bonnet Creek except that it seems to be highly recommended even on these boards that are somewhat onsite extremist.... was that to harsh, maybe?!
> 
> That being said I love staying onsite and feeling like I am in a Disney Bubble. So this will be a new experience for us and we plan on treating it a little differently.
> 
> I tried to read, well skim through these threads and there is just so much information!
> 
> We have booked a 2 bedroom villa...
> 
> I didn't even realize there was a deluxe option!
> 
> Do they have double or queen size beds in the second bedroom?
> Has the whole resort been redone or is it just some of it at this point?
> Are the pools heated?
> Can I make a building and/or room request and if so how do I go about doing this?
> 
> I think that is all the questions I have for now lol!
> 
> Any insight or advice will be greatly appreciated


1. They have two double beds in the 2nd bedroom. There is a pullout couch in the living room.
2. They are remodeling the older towers - we recently stayed in building 3 and it is was freshly remodeled. The newest building is Tower 6.
3. The pools are heated.
4. You can make a request when you check in -- they have cut off the "call ahead" game.


----------



## mrsmomo

Upatnoon said:


> 1. They have two double beds in the 2nd bedroom. There is a pullout couch in the living room.
> 2. They are remodeling the older towers - we recently stayed in building 3 and it is was freshly remodeled. The newest building is Tower 6.
> 3. The pools are heated.
> 4. You can make a request when you check in -- they have cut off the "call ahead" game.



I like the way you put that... they cut off the call ahead game!

Great news on the heated pools, that's what I was hoping as we will be there in late Feb and you never know if it will be 60 or 80 degrees that time of year!

Any other suggestions on traveling to this resort are also appreciated as we have never been there before.


----------



## webhead15

Upatnoon said:


> 1. They have two double beds in the 2nd bedroom. There is a pullout couch in the living room.
> 2. They are remodeling the older towers - we recently stayed in building 3 and it is was freshly remodeled. The newest building is Tower 6.
> 3. The pools are heated.
> 4. You can make a request when you check in -- they have cut off the "call ahead" game.



Which are the older towers?    should we try and avoid?


----------



## Echo queen

Have you ever booked a stay at BC with a pet dog or service animal?  Would love to hear your experience.


----------



## geenerbell

Which buildings have been renovated recently?


----------



## mrsmomo

I have another question... what type of free stuff do they give out during the presentations? If it's tickets to those other parks we might do it because our daughter really wants to see the wwohp


----------



## carlbarry

mrsmomo said:


> I have another question... what type of free stuff do they give out during the presentations? If it's tickets to those other parks we might do it because our daughter really wants to see the wwohp



They give out refreshments.
They may offer you a gift card, or perhaps discounted tickets.
Just be aware that it is going to eat up, absolute best case, one and a half hours.  And if you aren't extremely adamant, they will hold you hostage for 3 hours.  And that only counts the actual "presentation" time, not the 1/2 hour "breakfast."


----------



## mrsmomo

carlbarry said:


> They give out refreshments.
> They may offer you a gift card, or perhaps discounted tickets.
> Just be aware that it is going to eat up, absolute best case, one and a half hours.  And if you aren't extremely adamant, they will hold you hostage for 3 hours.  And that only counts the actual "presentation" time, not the 1/2 hour "breakfast."



Soooo probably not worth our time!! Thanks if they would give me like two 2-day passes to universal or disney I may do it but not for a gift card or tickets that I would still have to pay for lol


----------



## carlbarry

mrsmomo said:


> Soooo probably not worth our time!! Thanks if they would give me like two 2-day passes to universal or disney I may do it but not for a gift card or tickets that I would still have to pay for lol



I have not read anybody posting that they received two 2 day passes.  They might give a $100 gift card and/or ticket discounts. Four days of admissions is just too expensive.


----------



## luvdisney14

I was wondering if you get more than one pack of dishwasher detergent and laundry soap?  We are only 2 people and I was hoping not to have to bring more.


----------



## Upatnoon

mrsmomo said:


> Soooo probably not worth our time!! Thanks if they would give me like two 2-day passes to universal or disney I may do it but not for a gift card or tickets that I would still have to pay for lol


In August, the offer was a $125 amex gift card and a week in a timeshare resort (except for bonnet creek)

I haven't heard of any timeshare resort offering free themepark tickets in years.


----------



## Upatnoon

luvdisney14 said:


> I was wondering if you get more than one pack of dishwasher detergent and laundry soap?  We are only 2 people and I was hoping not to have to bring more.


We had 3-4 packets last trip. We've never ran out in a dozen+ trips.


----------



## Upatnoon

geenerbell said:


> Which buildings have been renovated recently?


Buildings 2 and 3 Have been renovated. Building 6 is the newest building and doesn't need any renovations. 

I read somewhere they are starting to renovate building 4, but haven't seen anything myself.


----------



## froggygal1301

I keep seeing recommendations to check ebay... so I did. And holy moly there is a listing for $599 for 7 nights for 2 different date options we'd be ok with. It just seems too good to be true?? Anyone care to share positive ebay rental experiences or tips to make sure you don't get ripped off. The person has great feedback, I'm just really nervous about giving someone $600 on ebay.


----------



## alipink3

My family and I are going to be staying at WBC 3/1-3/8 in a 2 bedroom.  Could anyone recommend a good room/tower for viewing the fireworks?  We are traveling with a little one who likes to go to bed early,  but our other children would enjoy the show.  Thanks


----------



## geenerbell

froggygal1301 said:


> I keep seeing recommendations to check ebay... so I did. And holy moly there is a listing for $599 for 7 nights for 2 different date options we'd be ok with. It just seems too good to be true?? Anyone care to share positive ebay rental experiences or tips to make sure you don't get ripped off. The person has great feedback, I'm just really nervous about giving someone $600 on ebay.



We always rent through ebay and never had a problem. Best deal was $225 for 5 nights in a 2 bedroom. Too good to pass up I say!!! And that was the week after Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## froggygal1301

geenerbell said:


> We always rent through ebay and never had a problem. Best deal was $225 for 5 nights in a 2 bedroom. Too good to pass up I say!!! And that was the week after Thanksgiving!!!



That is awesome! I was even considering a 2bdrm just because of how cheap it is and we LOVE our space.


----------



## carlbarry

Upatnoon said:


> In August, the offer was a $125 amex gift card and a week in a timeshare resort (except for bonnet creek)
> 
> I haven't heard of any timeshare resort offering free themepark tickets in years.



Previously, the "free week" was through RCI, a fee had to be paid, and resorts and times available were severely limited.


----------



## chimilady

froggygal1301 said:


> I keep seeing recommendations to check ebay... so I did. And holy moly there is a listing for $599 for 7 nights for 2 different date options we'd be ok with. It just seems too good to be true?? Anyone care to share positive ebay rental experiences or tips to make sure you don't get ripped off. The person has great feedback, I'm just really nervous about giving someone $600 on ebay.



I am here right now checking out tomorrow morning on a rental through ebay. My first time here. Not a single glitch. Booked about a month ago.


----------



## Upatnoon

froggygal1301 said:


> I keep seeing recommendations to check ebay... so I did. And holy moly there is a listing for $599 for 7 nights for 2 different date options we'd be ok with. It just seems too good to be true?? Anyone care to share positive ebay rental experiences or tips to make sure you don't get ripped off. The person has great feedback, I'm just really nervous about giving someone $600 on ebay.


Ebay is a great place to rent timeshares. You get so much information to check.

For example, what is bonnet creek selling for (check the sold listings). How good is the feedback of the seller. What are they selling, how active are they.

Many of the the timeshare renters on ebay have been doing it for years and do it as a business. I've rented from some multiple times. Just check their feedback.


----------



## ibob52

*My past ebay / WBC experience is that these lower prices are often for last minute vacations.

So in a way they are a *fire sale* ... lowered price to avoid being unused.    *


----------



## DavisVacationer

Has anyone ever ordered groceries from "Garden Grocer" delivery service at WBC? Going down for a week in November and thinking about doing it for our food. That way it's there when we arrive. Is it possible at WBC??


----------



## asmit4

DavisVacationer said:


> Has anyone ever ordered groceries from "Garden Grocer" delivery service at WBC? Going down for a week in November and thinking about doing it for our food. That way it's there when we arrive. Is it possible at WBC??



YES! You can pick it up when you check in. They save it for you in their fridges/freezers.


----------



## yourstrule

Reservations at 7:30A at Chef Mickey's with plans on immediately going to the park afterwards for a while and heading back to resort for mid-day break and back to park later. Park hours that day are 9a-10p. How long should we allow for travel, where should we park, should we valet at the contemporary? Will have personal vehicle. 

Also, later in the week we plan to do Illuminations at Epcot. We would not like to wait for a decent viewing area for more than 30 minutes due to impatient kiddos, but would like a decent view with a less hectic exit. We will be heading back to Bonnet Creek Resort. Will have personal vehicle. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Spanky

I would recommend you go ahead and use the valet parking. I believe it will run about $5 more than using the MK parking lot. You can just leave the breakfast and go straight to the park. It is my understanding you only have to pay once a day for valet parking so when you return later in the day to the MK save your receipt and use the contemporary again.  It is so nice if you stay for the fireworks to just walk over to the contemporary resort to get your car rather than waiting in the lines for access to transportation.

As far as fireworks at Epcot - I find I can often see from the Norway area as the sidewalk has a slight elevation. Another trick I use is to look for someone in a wheelchair to stand behind as they will stay seated for the show. As far as a fast exit you would need to stand between the 2 gift shops at the gate way to world showcase for the fastest exit. Once you leave the Epcot parking lot the first road off - [I think it is called backstage] takes you directly to the entrance to WBC.


----------



## luvdisney14

What kind of coffee filters should I bring?  Do they provide any coffee?


----------



## Gr8t Fan

The coffee makers use cone shaped coffee filters.  We had 8 filters when we checked in as well as two packages of coffee so we didn't need any extra filters, but you may need extra if you brew more than one pot of coffee a day.


----------



## luvdisney14

Thank you

There are only 2 of us, we should be fine.  I probably will only need to bring extra laundry soap. We should get enough soap and shampoos.


----------



## Upatnoon

yourstrule said:


> Reservations at 7:30A at Chef Mickey's with plans on immediately going to the park afterwards for a while and heading back to resort for mid-day break and back to park later. Park hours that day are 9a-10p. How long should we allow for travel, where should we park, should we valet at the contemporary? Will have personal vehicle.
> 
> Also, later in the week we plan to do Illuminations at Epcot. We would not like to wait for a decent viewing area for more than 30 minutes due to impatient kiddos, but would like a decent view with a less hectic exit. We will be heading back to Bonnet Creek Resort. Will have personal vehicle.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


We usually park at the Beach Club and walk in the "back door" of Epcot if we are just going to the fireworks or dinner. It's a very short drive from WBC and the crowds are less when leaving.


----------



## SqueakyMouse

mrsmomo said:


> I have another question... what type of free stuff do they give out during the presentations? If it's tickets to those other parks we might do it because our daughter really wants to see the wwohp



When we visited in May/June, we were offered a 1-day park pass for each member of our party (4); but we already have PAPs.  We were next offered a week at any of their other resorts -- but not WBC.


----------



## jerseygirl81

We returned from our 7 night stay at WBC a few days ago, we loved it!  We have been staying in Disney resorts for years we love the resorts but not the small hotel room. We loved the extra space more than we realized we would, the convenience of the washer and dryer was nice, saving some money by eating a few meals in the condo. Loved the jacuzzi tub so relaxing after walking around the parks and we loved the balcony. The one thing we missed was a food court, not many food choices and what they have is expensive and not very good from what I've read and we knew that going in, with that said we will definitely return to WBC. We had a rental car and did drive over to CBR for Mickey waffles twice very close and convenient and drove over to POR once for lunch and once for dinner. this was the best vacation we've had in a long time it was so relaxing, DH wanted to know what took us so long to stay there LOL!! Linda


----------



## EALOVE

Are any extra fees upon arrival/checkout at Wyndham Grand Bonnet Creek? Parking fee, resort fee, etc?


----------



## Upatnoon

EALOVE said:


> Are any extra fees upon arrival/checkout at Wyndham Grand Bonnet Creek? Parking fee, resort fee, etc?


This thread is about the Wyndham Bonnet Creek timeshare resort, which has no such fees.

The Wyndham Grand Bonnet Creek hotel does have resort and parking fees.


----------



## EALOVE

Oh, I didn't realize there are two! Sorry.


----------



## luvdisney14

Staying at WBC, can we use hotel pool with royal blue chairs?
What is name of hotel?


----------



## sdd1841

I have read lots of these post but am wondering which tower most prefer....we have reserved a 2 bedroom and have 2 boys so a fireworks view but close to the main pool would be ideal. Which tower do you think I should try to request at check in? Thanks so much!


----------



## Gr8t Fan

We were in a 2 bedroom in Tower 5 last month and had a perfect view of the Frozen fireworks at DHS with the lazy river pool outside our door, another pool, pool bar and hottub just a few feet away by Tower 4 as well as a third pirate ship themed pool with slide a few feet away in the other direction by Tower 6.  It was the perfect location for us.


----------



## sdd1841

Gr8t Fan said:


> We were in a 2 bedroom in Tower 5 last month and had a perfect view of the Frozen fireworks at DHS with the lazy river pool outside our door, another pool, pool bar and hottub just a few feet away by Tower 4 as well as a third pirate ship themed pool with slide a few feet away in the other direction by Tower 6.  It was the perfect location for us.



That sounds just about perfect!  This is our first stay here so I wanted at least a general frame of reference before checking. What floor were you on? I want to make sure we are high enough to see fireworks if we get lucky enough to get a view.



Thanks


----------



## Gr8t Fan

sdd1841 said:


> That sounds just about perfect!  This is our first stay here so I wanted at least a general frame of reference before checking. What floor were you on? I want to make sure we are high enough to see fireworks if we get lucky enough to get a view.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



We were on the 9th Floor and it was perfect.  We checked in on a Saturday and asked for a fireworks view if one was available and that's what we were assigned.  Room 982, Tower 5.


----------



## DavisVacationer

Thanks! We're going to try it.


----------



## mom2connorandcaleb

Are all the 4 bedroom presidentials in one building or are they spread out? Just wondering where we might be!


----------



## Upatnoon

mom2connorandcaleb said:


> Are all the 4 bedroom presidentials in one building or are they spread out? Just wondering where we might be!


They are located in all the towers.


----------



## sdd1841

We will be checking in late ( 8pm) Tuesday, Sept 16.... I am worried that this will limit our request options. Reserved a 2 bedroom but hoping for a fireworks view. Keep your fingers crossed for us. Hoping that because it's is not peak season we might get lucky.


----------



## luvdisney14

We requested lake view and we received it. I think you will be fine, call resort this week and request it.


----------



## drmark50

In the past I participated in the Pay It Forward "program" but the prior thread has ended and I cannot seem to find a current one.  I haven't gone through this thread (yet).  Is the Pay It Forward still occuring?  Does anybody have a link to the current thread?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## alipink3

drmark50 said:


> In the past I participated in the Pay It Forward "program" but the prior thread has ended and I cannot seem to find a current one.  I haven't gone through this thread (yet).  Is the Pay It Forward still occuring?  Does anybody have a link to the current thread?  Thanks in advance.




http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3155751


----------



## drmark50

alipink3 said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3155751



Thanks!


----------



## MommyPoppins

Just booked 5 nights starting sept 21 for $385.  Woohoo! It's just a little staycation. We can't afford to do disney right now. We haven't been to BC for 3 years. Excited to go back! I can't remember the heights for the slides though.


----------



## luvdisney14

We received an AMEX gift card for attending a timeshare presentation, is it difficult to redeem at certain places?


----------



## mom2connorandcaleb

Ok, so we have a reservation for a 4 bedroom presidential for October 25-Nov 1st. Should I call and make any requests? Certain tower or fireworks view? Do you recommend renting a cabana? If so, how far in advance do I need to do that? DH and I are going with our 4 boys (ages 2,4,8, and 9) and my parents, DHs mom, his sister, and her 10 year old daughter. Thanks!


----------



## kat3668

They dont honor requests but you an always try.... 4 bedrooms are on the top floors I believe so you should have  nice view anyway. Cabanas are nice but not sure they are worth the price IMHO//


----------



## mom2connorandcaleb

kat3668 said:


> They dont honor requests but you an always try.... 4 bedrooms are on the top floors I believe so you should have  nice view anyway. Cabanas are nice but not sure they are worth the price IMHO//



Oh, I didn't know they didn't honor requests, sorry! I thought I read that people were requesting certain things and got them


----------



## carlbarry

luvdisney14 said:


> We received an AMEX gift card for attending a timeshare presentation, is it difficult to redeem at certain places?



Anyplace that takes American Express should take it.


----------



## WyoLars

I can't seem to find it

What number do people call to confirm your reservation is in system. 

We arrive on Monday


----------



## BadgerGirl84

Dear WBC,

I'm sorry. I cheated on you this past stay and thought a cheaper townhome rental at Windsor Hills would be just as nice. I was wrong. It was dirty and overall icky. Plus I never made it to the main pool due to it being so far away. On my next trip I will return to your beautiful, huge, clean rooms with the pools and lazy rivers being just outside my door. Please forgive me.

Love,
Elizabeth


----------



## maxiesmom

Does anyone have the current shuttle schedule?  Do you have to book a ride the day before?


----------



## wdwmom0f3

Can anyone tell me about what you paid per night for a 3 bedroom? I wanted to know about what the average rate is before I start getting quotes. I can't even book it until after the first of the year because I can't confirm our dates until then, but I need to start setting funds aside now.  We are planning to go in June.


----------



## DanInMN

wdwmom0f3 said:


> Can anyone tell me about what you paid per night for a 3 bedroom? I wanted to know about what the average rate is before I start getting quotes. I can't even book it until after the first of the year because I can't confirm our dates until then, but I need to start setting funds aside now.  We are planning to go in June.



I suspect prices vary wildly depending on season, who you book through, and how early you book. We are here now, a slow time, booked using eBay just 2 weeks before travel and paid $70/night for a 3 bedroom for 7 nights.


----------



## wdwmom0f3

DanInMN said:


> I suspect prices vary wildly depending on season, who you book through, and how early you book. We are here now, a slow time, booked using eBay just 2 weeks before travel and paid $70/night for a 3 bedroom for 7 nights.



Wow! I'm sure I won't get that lucky! That's amazing!


----------



## monagh10

wdwmom0f3 said:


> Can anyone tell me about what you paid per night for a 3 bedroom? I wanted to know about what the average rate is before I start getting quotes. I can't even book it until after the first of the year because I can't confirm our dates until then, but I need to start setting funds aside now.  We are planning to go in June.



We booked a month or so ago for late Feb. We are paying $200/night for a 3 bedroom. That was the lowest quote we received. Thought about holding out until the last minute for a cheaper deal but am afraid it would be sold out since the first weekend we will be there is the marathon weekend.


----------



## wdwmom0f3

monagh10 said:


> We booked a month or so ago for late Feb. We are paying $200/night for a 3 bedroom. That was the lowest quote we received. Thought about holding out until the last minute for a cheaper deal but am afraid it would be sold out since the first weekend we will be there is the marathon weekend.



This is the rate that I am expecting. My mother is going with us and her friend has offered to let us use her points at her cost so I am not sure if that will be better or not.  I have been wanting to stay here for a while now but we always end up at a Disney Resort. This time there are 8 of us going and I think that Bonnet Creek will be better for us. I'm loving the idea of having more room.


----------



## Chelley00

wdwmom0f3 said:


> Can anyone tell me about what you paid per night for a 3 bedroom? I wanted to know about what the average rate is before I start getting quotes. I can't even book it until after the first of the year because I can't confirm our dates until then, but I need to start setting funds aside now.  We are planning to go in June.



We paid $100/night for a 3 bedroom in October.


----------



## asmit4

we have a 2 bedroom. we are going during columbus week - busy season- and are paying 140 a night....so I presume a 3 bedroom could be had for maybe 180ish? or 170ish? 

I'd not pay more than 200/night unless you are going over Christmas or Easter.


----------



## jess98ac

We are going in April (arrive just over a week after Easter) and are paying $1063 for a 3 bedroom (so just over $150/night).


----------



## wdwmom0f3

Chelley00 said:


> We paid $100/night for a 3 bedroom in October.





asmit4 said:


> we have a 2 bedroom. we are going during columbus week - busy season- and are paying 140 a night....so I presume a 3 bedroom could be had for maybe 180ish? or 170ish?
> 
> I'd not pay more than 200/night unless you are going over Christmas or Easter.





jess98ac said:


> We are going in April (arrive just over a week after Easter) and are paying $1063 for a 3 bedroom (so just over $150/night).



These are all great rates! Do y'all mind me asking who you booked with? I am going to get in touch with the lady I know with the timeshare this week and see where I stand with her rate too. I am starting to get excited!


----------



## faeriesxist83

I'm looking to stay at BC Feb28-March7th - has anyone used Kevin Wiseman through redweek? His quote was $1099 and $300 cheaper than Vacation Strategies. Will vacation strategies price match redweek rentals?
Thanks!


----------



## monagh10

faeriesxist83 said:


> I'm looking to stay at BC Feb28-March7th - has anyone used Kevin Wiseman through redweek? His quote was $1099 and $300 cheaper than Vacation Strategies. Will vacation strategies price match redweek rentals? Thanks!



I believe Vacation Strategy will only price match a company that has a BBB rating. When I was getting quotes they would price match Farrel's but not a couple whose company is called Ron & Sue Vacation Rentals


----------



## Conquer1

wdwmom0f3 said:


> These are all great rates! Do y'all mind me asking who you booked with? I am going to get in touch with the lady I know with the timeshare this week and see where I stand with her rate too. I am starting to get excited!



I got a split stay the week of 10/4-10/10.  4 nights in a 3 BR deluxe and 3 nights in a 3 BR Presidential for $140/night through Ken Price. 

Can't wait to go!


----------



## pmanko

Hello, we are thinking about trying WBC again this trip - I feel so behind as we are hoping to go in January and  usually I have everything (Air/hotel) set up and reserved at least 6 mos in advance.
I have rented DVC points in the past and we really love staying onsite, but, it seems so expensive anymore and that last few people trying to rent me points were less than dependable... 
So, I remembered I had rented points for WBC before and thought we would see what we could get in January.
Is this a high period - it seems Ebay prices for the month are January are a lot higher than other months (other than Holidays).
We only need a 1 bedroom (just 3 of us) but, the 2 bedroom makes life easier.
What can I expect to pay for 1 bedroom for a week?  I have to factor in a rental car because I don't feel like I can live w/ WBC bussing...


----------



## Jarmo

Does Bonnet Creek still provide high chairs on  request?


----------



## Upatnoon

pmanko said:


> Hello, we are thinking about trying WBC again this trip - I feel so behind as we are hoping to go in January and  usually I have everything (Air/hotel) set up and reserved at least 6 mos in advance.
> I have rented DVC points in the past and we really love staying onsite, but, it seems so expensive anymore and that last few people trying to rent me points were less than dependable...
> So, I remembered I had rented points for WBC before and thought we would see what we could get in January.
> Is this a high period - it seems Ebay prices for the month are January are a lot higher than other months (other than Holidays).
> We only need a 1 bedroom (just 3 of us) but, the 2 bedroom makes life easier.
> What can I expect to pay for 1 bedroom for a week?  I have to factor in a rental car because I don't feel like I can live w/ WBC bussing...


You don't rent points with Bonnet Creek, you rent a reservation. While the Wyndham timeshare system uses points, it isn't anything at all like the DVC system. 

The further out you attempt to rent WBC, the more you will pay, which is why January is expensive right now. As you get within a couple of months, the price will drop. I wouldn't pay more in January than I would in November or December (holidays excluded)

The price difference between a 1 bedroom and 2 bedroom is usually not too much. There are a lot more 2 bedrooms out there.

Right now my goal for WBC is to pay around $125 a night for a 2 bedroom. Sometimes you pay a little more, sometimes less. Remember, taxes are included and there's no resort fees or any other junk fees in there.


----------



## MommyPoppins

What is the minimum age kids can swim without an adult at the same pool? Or just to be around the resort like in the game rooms and such? 

Can you bring your own floats into the pools? 

Anyone know the swim diaper situation? How strictly are the disposable type of swim diapers enforced? We cloth diaper so have cloth swim diapers, which actually would keep anything contained where the disposables do not. Need to know if I need to get a pack of the crappy disposables to put over his good swim diaper for looks. Lol


----------



## dreamgirl

Jarmo said:


> Does Bonnet Creek still provide high chairs on  request?



We just stayed there for a week and yes they do.  We asked for a pack and play and they brought us a highchair as well.  I didn't even know they had them so it was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## dreamgirl

MommyPoppins said:


> What is the minimum age kids can swim without an adult at the same pool? Or just to be around the resort like in the game rooms and such?
> 
> Can you bring your own floats into the pools?
> 
> Anyone know the swim diaper situation? How strictly are the disposable type of swim diapers enforced? We cloth diaper so have cloth swim diapers, which actually would keep anything contained where the disposables do not. Need to know if I need to get a pack of the crappy disposables to put over his good swim diaper for looks. Lol



I can't answer your first questions but I believe you can bring your own floats.  As far as the diapers, I wouldn't sweat it.  The pirate ship pool doesn't have a life guard and at the other one, the lifeguard was monitoring the slide. I really don't think it will be a problem.


----------



## Jarmo

dreamgirl said:


> We just stayed there for a week and yes they do.  We asked for a pack and play and they brought us a highchair as well.  I didn't even know they had them so it was a pleasant surprise.



Thanks!  One less thing to worry about


----------



## luvdisney14

Is there a salt water pool?


----------



## dancin Disney style

luvdisney14 said:


> Is there a salt water pool?



Yes, the main pool....same building as check in


----------



## lindaprvs

MommyPoppins said:


> What is the minimum age kids can swim without an adult at the same pool? Or just to be around the resort like in the game rooms and such?
> 
> Can you bring your own floats into the pools?
> 
> Anyone know the swim diaper situation? How strictly are the disposable type of swim diapers enforced? We cloth diaper so have cloth swim diapers, which actually would keep anything contained where the disposables do not. Need to know if I need to get a pack of the crappy disposables to put over his good swim diaper for looks. Lol



I am not 100% sure but I think it was 13 or 15. 
You can bring your own floats, but they don't allow anything but the tubes in the lazy river. 
Swim diaper wise, I think any swim diaper is fine. Last trip mine was still in diapers I was never asked.  


I also saw some posts on salt water, I believe all the pools are salt water there. I know the pirate one is and the main pool.... seems I remember they all are?


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

The first post in the thread with lots of information is almost illegible as a giant wall of text!


----------



## MommyPoppins

Is there wifi in all the towers yet?


----------



## sdd1841

FYI. Tower 5 is not open right now do to refurbs...not sure if this has been mentioned recently.


----------



## AK_Christina

faeriesxist83 said:


> I'm looking to stay at BC Feb28-March7th - has anyone used Kevin Wiseman through redweek? His quote was $1099 and $300 cheaper than Vacation Strategies. Will vacation strategies price match redweek rentals?
> Thanks!




I am renting with him currently. Booked for Oct 16-27 for several hundred less than everyone else I got quotes from. So far he has been great. I have all my  confirmations emailed to me. I will post again after the trip to.


----------



## CoP Luv

AK_Christina said:


> I am renting with him currently. Booked for Oct 16-27 for several hundred less than everyone else I got quotes from. So far he has been great. I have all my  confirmations emailed to me. I will post again after the trip to.



Who else did you get quotes from?  I am just starting the process and got one quote from Vacation Strategy for $150/nt for a two bedroom.  High??


----------



## divearnd

For a standard 2 bedroom suite at WBC I think that, bases upon a seven night stay, anything under $170 a night would be a good price.


----------



## divearnd

Any standard 2 bedroom at WBC, under $170 at night, based on a 7 night stay, is a good price.


----------



## Conquer1

sdd1841 said:


> FYI. Tower 5 is not open right now do to refurbs...not sure if this has been mentioned recently.



Thanks!  That's some news to know.  Headed there in a little over a week.


----------



## jrj

_We've booked our first stay at WBC in a 2 BR deluxe unit  very excited and thankful to this thread, for providing information we needed to assist in making our decision   

Need help with a few questions: 

1. Are 2 bedroom deluxe units available on the top floors? Wanted to be prepared for our request at check in 

2. Are there elevators in each tower?

Thanks much_


----------



## tjlamphere

We are going to be there President's Day Week....it must get dark around 7 PM or earlier.  If we head back to WBC early, how late would the pools be open in February....and are they heated?

Also, what is the diff between a 2 BR and a 2 BR Deluxe?  We have 4 adults + a 14 year old....the 14 year old will be sleeping on the sofa bed...are they relatively comfortable and is there an advantage to the 2 BR Deluxe for him?

February can't come fast enough


----------



## Gr8t Fan

tjlamphere said:


> We are going to be there President's Day Week....it must get dark around 7 PM or earlier.  If we head back to WBC early, how late would the pools be open in February....and are they heated?
> 
> Also, what is the diff between a 2 BR and a 2 BR Deluxe?  We have 4 adults + a 14 year old....the 14 year old will be sleeping on the sofa bed...are they relatively comfortable and is there an advantage to the 2 BR Deluxe for him?
> 
> February can't come fast enough



The 2 bedroom and 2 bedroom deluxe are the same thing.  Our middle DD slept on the sofa when we were there in August and said it was comfortable.  She had the option of sleeping on the sofabed, but said it was too much work to open and close everyday.  We swam in the lazy river as late a midnight in August and it was great (and we weren't the only ones swimming).  The pools are definitely heated, but not sure how warm they'll feel in February.  Have a great trip.  It was our first time at WBC and we had such a good time that we booked them for Easter 2015 as well.


----------



## Upatnoon

jrj said:


> _We've booked our first stay at WBC in a 2 BR deluxe unit  very excited and thankful to this thread, for providing information we needed to assist in making our decision
> 
> Need help with a few questions:
> 
> 1. Are 2 bedroom deluxe units available on the top floors? Wanted to be prepared for our request at check in
> 
> 2. Are there elevators in each tower?
> 
> Thanks much_


The resort has only deluxe and presidential rooms. There are no other categories.

At least 90 percent of the rooms are deluxe. The remaining rooms are presidential. The 4-bedroom presidentials  are located in all the towers. The 1, 2 and 3 bedroom presidentials are only located in tower 6 and in the upper floors of that building.

The presidential rooms are decorated a bit more upscale, slightly larger and have a full-size washer and dryer instead of a stacked washer and dryer. They also have stainless appliances.

All the towers have elevators. Fast elevators!


----------



## joanchris

We are 31 days out from our trip, we booked with Vacation Strategy.  I paid a deposit and have heard nothing else from them.  
What should I expect?  Do I need to call them, schedule payment, how does this all work?  This is our first time staying there and am getting a bit nervous.
THANKS!


----------



## jrj

_

Thanks much for responding and for the info...

Have a great day!

_



Upatnoon said:


> The resort has only deluxe and presidential rooms. There are no other categories.
> 
> At least 90 percent of the rooms are deluxe. The remaining rooms are presidential. The 4-bedroom presidentials  are located in all the towers. The 1, 2 and 3 bedroom presidentials are only located in tower 6 and in the upper floors of that building.
> 
> The presidential rooms are decorated a bit more upscale, slightly larger and have a full-size washer and dryer instead of a stacked washer and dryer. They also have stainless appliances.
> 
> All the towers have elevators. Fast elevators!


----------



## Photobee

Not so sure I want to read through the whole thread to find my answers...so I figured I'd ask again!

We've already stayed here once and LOVED it!!!  I HIGHLY recommend it to everyone!  However, we had a rental car our last trip and relied solely on that for our transportation.  This time, we are looking at using the resort  shuttles and wanted your opinions on them!

I had heard in the past that they only run until 11:45 pm or so, is that true?  How early do they start?  
Do you need to do anything to actually use the shuttles (reserve a spot, etc)?
Is there a charge for the shuttles?
Do the shuttles run to DTD?
Does one shuttle run to each park, making it an extra long trip to get to the exact park you want?
I would LOVE any other info about this too!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## AK_Christina

CoP Luv said:


> Who else did you get quotes from?  I am just starting the process and got one quote from Vacation Strategy for $150/nt for a two bedroom.  High??



I got quotes from Vacation Upgrades, Vacation Strategy, as well as some others on myresortnetwork. I am paying $136/night for our whole stay from Kevin.


----------



## klk77

Just requested quote for August 2015 from ferrel's.  Original dates I asked about he could quote, but when I changed the dates, he said he couldn't due to a wyndham policy change.  Seems to refer to presidential suites only.

Any ideas what this is about?


----------



## jrj

_I keep hearing about Ferrel...which company is he with?

Thanks much!_



klk77 said:


> Just requested quote for August 2015 from ferrel's.  Original dates I asked about he could quote, but when I changed the dates, he said he couldn't due to a wyndham policy change.  Seems to refer to presidential suites only.
> 
> Any ideas what this is about?


----------



## Safari23

Sorry if this has been covered, but is there a playground there?


----------



## Gr8t Fan

jrj said:


> _I keep hearing about Ferrel...which company is he with?
> 
> Thanks much!_



http://farrellsvacations.com/


----------



## jrj

_

Thanks much!_



Gr8t Fan said:


> http://farrellsvacations.com/


----------



## Upatnoon

klk77 said:


> Just requested quote for August 2015 from ferrel's.  Original dates I asked about he could quote, but when I changed the dates, he said he couldn't due to a wyndham policy change.  Seems to refer to presidential suites only.
> 
> Any ideas what this is about?


It's probably because you are trying to book so far out. As far as I know, If you own Bonnet Creek points you can book at 13 months out. If you have regular Wyndham  points from any resort, you can book at 10 months out. 

I wouldn't worry so much about all stuff. The Wyndham timeshare system is very complicated and the super renters you deal with use all kinds of techniques to maximize their points.

My suggestion would be to only worry about getting the reservation dates you for the price you want. Everything else is just noise. 

It may help you get the price you want by waiting until your a while.


----------



## Upatnoon

Safari23 said:


> Sorry if this has been covered, but is there a playground there?


There is a small playground with swings, a slide and monkey bars and a giant chess set. It's covered with an awning.


----------



## klk77

Upatnoon said:


> It's probably because you are trying to book so far out. As far as I know, If you own Bonnet Creek points you can book at 13 months out. If you have regular Wyndham  points from any resort, you can book at 10 months out.  I wouldn't worry so much about all stuff. The Wyndham timeshare system is very complicated and the super renters you deal with use all kinds of techniques to maximize their points.  My suggestion would be to only worry about getting the reservation dates you for the price you want. Everything else is just noise.  It may help you get the price you want by waiting until your a while.



Okay, thanks.  Will wait it out a bit.  Know I'm way ahead of trip, but I wanted to make sure I could get that room type.


----------



## divearnd

WBC also has a miniature golf course


----------



## asmit4

To clarify- bldg 5 is for sure closed??? So upset over this. Bldg 5 rocked! Gonna try for 4


----------



## Simba07

Has anyone used Keith and Angela?  Thru myresortnetwork.com?  They have been my best quote for summer 2015 but it would make me feel better to know that someone had had a successful rental with them.


----------



## haPevraftr

asmit4 said:


> To clarify- bldg 5 is for sure closed??? So upset over this. Bldg 5 rocked! Gonna try for 4



Wondering about this also.  What are they doing that caused them to close the whole building?  We were just there in April and it was in good repair.


----------



## dbfamily

We have booked WBC for two weeks next spring for our first Disneyworld trip since our honeymoon 17 years ago!  We now have three kids in tow and you should have heard the screaming when we told them - I was worried the neighbors might call the cops. I've been slowly making my way through this thread, but haven't seen anyone ask this question yet.  

With a baby we are already going to have to take a million extra things and are trying to cut down on packing and time. We are traveling from Oregon, and we have Amazon Prime. Has anyone tried using PrimePantry (or Prime) to send a box of groceries and diapers ahead of time to WBC? Is there any charge for receiving packages? Do you know what address to send it to?


----------



## Upatnoon

haPevraftr said:


> Wondering about this also.  What are they doing that caused them to close the whole building?  We were just there in April and it was in good repair.


They have been remodeling the older towers, ripping out the laminate counter tops and putting in granite, updating some of the furniture and decor, painting.

Better to update before things get too worn out.


----------



## asmit4

We stayed n 5 last year and it was in great condition. The idea that they are 'fixing it up' when it needed no fixing is AWESOME! I'll take granite countertops! 

Anyone know if 4 has been 'fixed'? What bldgs were refurbed last? I'd love to see one of those!


----------



## Spanky

WBC is also painting the outside of building 5. Lots of huge trucks & equipment. We were in #6 Aug 24-27 and several times we had to wait to exit property while big trucks were entering the area.


----------



## SqueakyMouse

Building 1 had granite counter tops back in May/June.


----------



## BadgerGirl84

Does anyone have experience renting a stay at WBC for a weekend? We are planning a quick Friday - Monday weekend trip at the end of Jan. To most of the typical renting companies do weekend rentals?


----------



## Upatnoon

BadgerGirl84 said:


> Does anyone have experience renting a stay at WBC for a weekend? We are planning a quick Friday - Monday weekend trip at the end of Jan. To most of the typical renting companies do weekend rentals?


You can find lots of short rentals on ebay. However, usually not that far out.


----------



## BadgerGirl84

Upatnoon said:


> You can find lots of short rentals on ebay. However, usually not that far out.



I checked ebay--yep you are right. I got some quotes for my stay (3 nights) and they are between 550-650. Whoa--way too high for me. I think I will book a 2 bedroom hotel room at a Residence Inn as a back up (129/night plus tax) and then rebook at WBC if prices come down and there is availability at the 60 day mark.


----------



## yourstrule

Do they offer cribs and highchairs? If they do are they fairly decent?


----------



## mom2connorandcaleb

yourstrule said:


> Do they offer cribs and highchairs? If they do are they fairly decent?



I would also like to know about a crib! I don't want a pack n play, but a regular crib (travel size is fine). Anyone know?


----------



## jlhill4444

The cribs are pack n plays. The high chairs are pretty decent, restaurant style and quality.  If you are looking for a crib, full sized, I would recommend renting. We rented from. A Baby's Best Friend and found the quality and service exceptional,


----------



## mom2connorandcaleb

jlhill4444 said:


> The cribs are pack n plays. The high chairs are pretty decent, restaurant style and quality.  If you are looking for a crib, full sized, I would recommend renting. We rented from. A Baby's Best Friend and found the quality and service exceptional,



Thanks!


----------



## mommyof2girlies

Anyone at WBC right now that would like to take our un-used grocery items? We have water and assorted beverages and are checking out this morning.


----------



## SqueakyMouse

Checked in around 6 PM last night.  In tower 4.  Dh asked nicely for a water view first then a higher floor.  We got another 2nd floor parking lot view!  It's not the end of the world, but it's frustrating when there were lots and lots of people checking in after us last night and many in our building definitely got higher floors.  (Chatted with quite a few in the elevators at different times.)  Not sure about the water view.  Enough grumbling.

General layout is the same as our tower 1 room.  It's just slightly smaller, meaning no door from the hall bath to the kids' room, one cabinet (above and below) fewer in the kitchen, much smaller balcony, fewer closets in master, no window in corner of mater bedroom, smaller whirlpool tub, smaller walk-in shower.  We were told that this was the last building to get a refurb.  Truly can't tell the difference between it and tower 1 -- both very nice.  Plenty of spaces to park in garage.

Lots of plastic covering balconies of building 5.  Huge bins for building site refuse between it and the parking garage.  Glad our view is not over it!  I guess we'll find out on Monday if there is any noise from it.

Went to Whole Foods last night.  10 minutes to get there, even with some traffic.  (Google Maps says 15.)  Picked up some Indian food there.  Pretty good.   Took a different route home to avoid traffic on I-4 and got caught up in the horrendous mess that is DTD right now.


----------



## ShesALovebug

joanchris said:


> We are 31 days out from our trip, we booked with Vacation Strategy.  I paid a deposit and have heard nothing else from them.
> What should I expect?  Do I need to call them, schedule payment, how does this all work?  This is our first time staying there and am getting a bit nervous.
> THANKS!



Wondering if you ever got an answer to this question. We also booked through Vacation Strategy, although we're not going until the spring. I just find it odd that there was zero communication after we sent in our deposit a few months ago.


----------



## DADof2Princesses40

Just got back from a 7 night stay at WBC booked via Vacation Strategies.  I'll jump to the chase, that everything went beautifully.

Now some details...

First, let me thank everyone that posted their honest reviews not only of WBC, but of VS as well.  About 8 months ago I stumbled across WBC, and requested a price via VS.  They were great.  But I mentioned my skepticism that I could get such a great place for $100/night (2BR), so they pointed me to this thread.  I then read 1000/s of posts, and felt comfortable booking.

Things went very smooth.  Paid my deposit when I booked, then the rest 30 days before our arrival date.  They even called me 1 week before arrival to see if I had any questions.  

Now about WBC...

Arrived on Saturday 9/27 around 1pm and didn't have to wait for check in, but I didn't get my room until around 3pm.   I told the clerk that I knew they didn't take requests, but asked for high up, and a view of the lake.  Ended up in room 1003 (10th floor, bldg 6) overlooking the pirate pool.  It was very nice.  I decided I'd brave the sales pitch, and get my parking pass and welcome packet.  It was not a big deal.  Yes, they were persistent, but they were also polite.  I just kept things real light (smiling, etc) and was 100% honest and said I wasn't interested.  After I declined the $150 gift cert, the breakfast, and the lunch, she handed me the packet.

The room is great.  You know the saying "happy wife, happy life", well my wife was happy.  She's frugal, and told me that we'd never stay on-site again (stayed at both WL and Poly) because the prices have gone so high (400+/night for Poly) that there was no "magic" in that.   About the "magic", I agree that not being on-site does lessen the overall experience, but for me, that's comparing it to the Poly.  I suspect staying at a "bus only" resort would be just about the same as having your own car. (BTW, I used Priceline and got a great deal on the rental).   And I need to add something I don't see much on this thread...we spent 2 days at Universal, so the Disney busing wouldn't have helped up.  This made WBC even more of a perfect choice.  Sure, if $$ was no matter, I'd stay at the Poly every time, but for me, it does matter.  Even more so this time, as my parents came alone, and that would have meant a 2nd room if I stayed on site.

Regarding the room itself, the only hic-ups were: 1) the door key reader stopped recognizing our key, and they had to replace it, and 2) there wasn't a blow dryer in either of the bathrooms (we managed without).

The positives included the size, and 2 bedrooms/bathrooms, the pools (all of them), and we even had pizza one night from the on-site place (thanks for the tip to not use the coupon that was slid under our door).  We all agreed the prices was "reasonable",  considering, and tasted pretty good.  An added perk was that since bldg 6 is right next to bldg 5 (which was being renovated) there was alway plenty of parking, so we never had to use the garage, even when coming back late at night.  We say no bugs the whole week.  And I did notice those dust mite covers on the mattress and most pillows.  That was a nice touch.  We also went to a water park one day, and used the towels from WBC.  Saved us $2/person, not having to rent towels at the park.

Another thing I really liked was eating breakfast in the room.  Not only is it more economical, but things just go smoother.  When we stayed on-site, we'd have to goto the resort's restaurant (which could take some time) or got the counter service, where's it's sort of a madhouse, then back to the room to regroup, then to the bus stop.  At WBC, we just got up, had breakfast, then when to the car...easy peasy.

I forgot to add that the elevators are great.  6 of them, and they are fast.  Strangely, I guess because the 10th floor is in the middle, many times when going down, we'd press the button and the elevator would be right on our floor...very nice.

We'd definitely (and will) stay there again.


----------



## Teacher03

ShesALovebug said:


> Wondering if you ever got an answer to this question. We also booked through Vacation Strategy, although we're not going until the spring. I just find it odd that there was zero communication after we sent in our deposit a few months ago.



Did you get an email confirmation of your deposit?  We've booked through VS 4 times, our fourth visit is June 2015.  They have always been very reliable and easy to work with.


----------



## GlenR

We are planning on staying at WBC this spring break after 2 years at Windsor Hills. We are not going to the parks this year, and I was wondering if the place is a ghost town during the day? How busy are the pools when most people are in the parks?


----------



## Portugal1000

asmit4 said:


> We stayed n 5 last year and it was in great condition. The idea that they are 'fixing it up' when it needed no fixing is AWESOME! I'll take granite countertops!
> 
> Anyone know if 4 has been 'fixed'? What bldgs were refurbed last? I'd love to see one of those!



I was in building 4 for 18 nights in August. Our room looked brand new. Granite work tops, new sofa. Can't wait to go back next August for 21 nights. Building 4 is our favourite.


----------



## Upatnoon

GlenR said:


> We are planning on staying at WBC this spring break after 2 years at Windsor Hills. We are not going to the parks this year, and I was wondering if the place is a ghost town during the day? How busy are the pools when most people are in the parks?


There's always some people around and activities going on. Over the years, I think more people have learned to take advantage of the resort as more than just a place to sleep while visiting the parks.


----------



## Mommy2aPrince

Just booked a 4BR Presidential through Ken at vacation upgrades for $200/night from Sept 27-Oct 4, 2015!  Pretty good deal, huh?  Let me explain ...
We were looking for a 3BR suite, with no preference for deluxe vs. presidential in the beginning so Ken quoted us for both.  Ultimately we decided to go for presidential since price difference wasn't that great and we'd be guaranteed Tower 6.  Upon attempting to reserve a 3BR presidential, however, there was no availability.  Ken believes it could be due to the fact that they will be renovating Tower 6 at the time of our vacation.   We ended up with a free upgrade to a 4BR presidential in Tower 5, resort view (as of right now.  Ken says this may change as our dates near)
Bottom line: 1.  you may not get a free upgrade but you WILL get fantastic service and fast, honest communication from Ken and Denise @ vacation upgrades.  2.  If you are looking to travel next year during late Summer/early Fall, there MAY be renovations taking place in Tower 6 which will make it hard to get a unit in the beloved WBC location.


----------



## marathon

yes, we did. It went very well. I tried to check reference in this thread in Aug too. Good luck!


Simba07 said:


> Has anyone used Keith and Angela?  Thru myresortnetwork.com?  They have been my best quote for summer 2015 but it would make me feel better to know that someone had had a successful rental with them.


----------



## SqueakyMouse

We are enjoying our stay so much that we just added on 2 more days.


----------



## klk77

Do they normally renovate in summer?  Planning to go at end of August next summer and wanted tower 6 for a 3 bedroom presidential.  Wonder if that won't be possible.

We were just there in August, our room sure didn't look like it needed any renovating.



Mommy2aPrince said:


> Just booked a 4BR Presidential through Ken at vacation upgrades for $200/night from Sept 27-Oct 4, 2015!  Pretty good deal, huh?  Let me explain ... We were looking for a 3BR suite, with no preference for deluxe vs. presidential in the beginning so Ken quoted us for both.  Ultimately we decided to go for presidential since price difference wasn't that great and we'd be guaranteed Tower 6.  Upon attempting to reserve a 3BR presidential, however, there was no availability.  Ken believes it could be due to the fact that they will be renovating Tower 6 at the time of our vacation.   We ended up with a free upgrade to a 4BR presidential in Tower 5, resort view (as of right now.  Ken says this may change as our dates near) Bottom line: 1.  you may not get a free upgrade but you WILL get fantastic service and fast, honest communication from Ken and Denise @ vacation upgrades.  2.  If you are looking to travel next year during late Summer/early Fall, there MAY be renovations taking place in Tower 6 which will make it hard to get a unit in the beloved WBC location.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I read a recent review and the reviewer mentioned that hair dryers were not provided in the room. Is this the case for all rooms, or is this a fluke? It would seem that this would be a common amenity.


----------



## Upatnoon

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I read a recent review and the reviewer mentioned that hair dryers were not provided in the room. Is this the case for all rooms, or is this a fluke? It would seem that this would be a common amenity.


Fluke. They've always been in the rooms we have stayed in. If missing, I would ask for a replacement.

They are not attached to the wall like some of those hotel dryers, they are in a bag under the sink in a cabinet.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Thank You, Upatnoon.
I had a feeling this was a rare instance. Good to know I have one less thing I need to pack.


----------



## Mommy2aPrince

klk77 said:


> Do they normally renovate in summer?  Planning to go at end of August next summer and wanted tower 6 for a 3 bedroom presidential.  Wonder if that won't be possible.
> 
> We were just there in August, our room sure didn't look like it needed any renovating.



This is our first time at WBC so I'm not sure when renovations typically take place.  Sorry I can't be of more help.  Perhaps someone on here will have some insight


----------



## Simba07

marathon said:


> yes, we did. It went very well. I tried to check reference in this thread in Aug too. Good luck!



Thanks, marathon.  I feel better.


----------



## minerva78

Has anyone been able to book a week at WBC within 60 days of your arrival in the summer?  I've made a reservation at the Embassy Suites LBV South for 7 nights in June, but there is still a part of me that wants to stay at WBC.  I got a quote from Vacation Strategies and it's quite a bit more than what we'd pay at the Embassy Suites.  Then I looked and saw that if you book within 60 days with Vacation Upgrades that you can get a 2 BR suite for $120 a night year round, which would be just a little less than what I'd pay for the Embassy Suites.  I was just wondering if anyone had done that during a busy time in June, or is it more likely that there won't be any availability?  I'm thinking of keeping my reservation at the Embassy Suites (I can cancel up to 72 hours in advance before getting charged), then waiting until the 60 day mark to see if there is any availability at WBC, I just didn't know if that was a good idea.


----------



## seascapemvy

I am considering staying here for 6 days in September 2015 and then 3 days at AKL.  The question I have deals with both transportion from the Airport to Bonnet Creek and then to the parks and also transferring to a Disney property.  My wife and I spend our anniversary at WDW every year and I am low on DVC points but have the Wyndham Points for 6 nights Saturday to Thursday in a Presidential 1 bedroom.  Any help would be appreciated as I have never stayed here before or switched hotels during a trip.

Thank you for any and all help.


----------



## ShesALovebug

Teacher03 said:


> Did you get an email confirmation of your deposit?  We've booked through VS 4 times, our fourth visit is June 2015.  They have always been very reliable and easy to work with.



Yes we did get a confirmation email. Is it normal to not get anything else from them?


----------



## eeyoresnr

GlenR said:


> We are planning on staying at WBC this spring break after 2 years at Windsor Hills. We are not going to the parks this year, and I was wondering if the place is a ghost town during the day? How busy are the pools when most people are in the parks?



we were there in April this year and the pools were crazy busy during the day. the weather was warm so many people went to parks early and were back by lunch time to play in the pools


----------



## Upatnoon

minerva78 said:


> Has anyone been able to book a week at WBC within 60 days of your arrival in the summer?  I've made a reservation at the Embassy Suites LBV South for 7 nights in June, but there is still a part of me that wants to stay at WBC.  I got a quote from Vacation Strategies and it's quite a bit more than what we'd pay at the Embassy Suites.  Then I looked and saw that if you book within 60 days with Vacation Upgrades that you can get a 2 BR suite for $120 a night year round, which would be just a little less than what I'd pay for the Embassy Suites.  I was just wondering if anyone had done that during a busy time in June, or is it more likely that there won't be any availability?  I'm thinking of keeping my reservation at the Embassy Suites (I can cancel up to 72 hours in advance before getting charged), then waiting until the 60 day mark to see if there is any availability at WBC, I just didn't know if that was a good idea.


We've stayed at WBC probably two dozen times and never bought a reservation more than 30 days out. We usually get them on ebay.

This works for us because we drive and we are a bit flexible on our dates, but thus far we've always been able to get something.


----------



## SqueakyMouse

minerva78 said:


> Has anyone been able to book a week at WBC within 60 days of your arrival in the summer?  I've made a reservation at the Embassy Suites LBV South for 7 nights in June, but there is still a part of me that wants to stay at WBC.  I got a quote from Vacation Strategies and it's quite a bit more than what we'd pay at the Embassy Suites.  Then I looked and saw that if you book within 60 days with Vacation Upgrades that you can get a 2 BR suite for $120 a night year round, which would be just a little less than what I'd pay for the Embassy Suites.  I was just wondering if anyone had done that during a busy time in June, or is it more likely that there won't be any availability?  I'm thinking of keeping my reservation at the Embassy Suites (I can cancel up to 72 hours in advance before getting charged), then waiting until the 60 day mark to see if there is any availability at WBC, I just didn't know if that was a good idea.



It depends on how busy things are and if a building is down for refurbishment.  For our May/June trip, we booked just a couple of weeks before visiting.  Got a great rate for our 2 BR - $100/night for a week and a half.  This trip, we booked further ahead because we could already see the WDW resorts filling up.  Rate was not as good (around $160 per night) and we could only get 6 nights and a 2 BR (no 3 or 4 BRs available).  It was then that I learned that an entire building at WBC was down for a refurbishment.  Kept checking to add on days, but nothing was available until the week before our trip - for $245/night!  Passed on that.  About half-way through our stay, dh called and was able to add on 2 more nights.  I have no idea how much he paid -- not sure I want to know.    I don't know when the current refurbishment will be finished.  The outside is currently being painted, and you can see stacks of plastic wrapped mattresses in some of the downstairs rooms.  I'm guessing it will be a little while.  We've heard that another building will be refurbished after this one.


----------



## SqueakyMouse

GlenR said:


> We are planning on staying at WBC this spring break after 2 years at Windsor Hills. We are not going to the parks this year, and I was wondering if the place is a ghost town during the day? How busy are the pools when most people are in the parks?



We have been at WBC since 10/4.  We are PAP holders and visit the parks fairly often.  As a result, we tend to pop into a park for an hour or two, then come back to the resort to relax by one of the pools during the hotter hours of the day.  Towards evening, we go to dinner and visit another park or DTD.  The lazy river next to the pirate ship pool and the pirate ship pool have been very busy.  Of course, these two pool probably have the least amount of seating.  We are in Building 4.  It has been busy, but there have been seats available every time we've visited.  I've noticed that people tend to come and go from it more frequently than from the pirate ship area (which is only a few steps away).  We haven't been to the main pool this trip.  Not sure why.  Just haven't ventured in that direction.


----------



## mandyb

We are booked next month for seven nights in a 4BR Presidential through Paul Symington at Utopia World Vacations. We have used him once before and his price was fantastic so I had no reservations about using him again. However today I got an email that there "may" be an issue because there is construction going on and the resort was overbooked?!?!  I'm kind of panicking here! Anyone have any experience with this? I've emailed him back to please clarify exactly what he means but I'm freaking out in the meantime!


----------



## Brian Noble

> Anyone have any experience with this?


How long have you had the reservation at that fantastic price?  More than 60 days before your check-in date, or less?


----------



## alisigns

I have a friend who gifted us a week at Bonnet Creek for our upcoming trip. I have the Confirmation Letter, but it says something about us having to have a Guest Confirmation. Anyone know what this is? And is there a separate resort fee? Thanks!


----------



## alipink3

alisigns said:
			
		

> I have a friend who gifted us a week at Bonnet Creek for our upcoming trip. I have the Confirmation Letter, but it says something about us having to have a Guest Confirmation. Anyone know what this is? And is there a separate resort fee? Thanks!



I received  a guest confirmation by email  a day after the reservation was made through RCI. My parents gifted us with our Bonnet Creek vacation.


----------



## lindaprvs

WE have been here since Saturday and have loved our trip. This is our 3rd time here in the last 5 years. 

This trip we are in tower 2, 2nd level. We requested at check in , but unfortunately no lake or fireworks view, but not a problem, been in the parks most nights. Check in was a breeze, the pools haven't been crowded and are semi-warm. (the kids love them regardless of temperature!)

Room is nice, very clean, great furniture, granite counter tops and comfy beds.

We check out on Friday.


----------



## mandyb

Brian Noble said:


> How long have you had the reservation at that fantastic price?  More than 60 days before your check-in date, or less?



More than 60 days. We booked in February.


----------



## Ronda93

We stayed at WBC for spring break in 2011 and 2012.  Loved it.  This time it's over Thanksgiving.  Instead of renting two cars, we are considering letting our party split up by using taxis.  

Q:  Are there consistently taxis available near the reception/gate house, or do we need to call for them?  If we need to call, can they come into the resort to a specific tower?


----------



## DavisVacationer

Staying at WBC for the first time on our family's first WDW vacation next month... Now 28 days away, made our final payments (booked thru Vacation Strategy) but haven't received any room confirmation from RCI/Wyndham itself. Should I call the resort?


----------



## Kirless

DavidVacationer - I am in the same boat - Vacation Strategy says that any room requests have to be done at check in but I would love to know if there is a way around this.


----------



## joanchris

DavisVacationer said:


> Staying at WBC for the first time on our family's first WDW vacation next month... Now 28 days away, made our final payments (booked thru Vacation Strategy) but haven't received any room confirmation from RCI/Wyndham itself. Should I call the resort?


We leave FRiday for our first stay, using Vacation Strategy.  Got a confirmation in the mail (for the first part of our trip, as it's longer than 7 days) from Wyndham on Saturday, so 7 days before departure.


----------



## lindaprvs

Kirless said:


> DavidVacationer - I am in the same boat - Vacation Strategy says that any room requests have to be done at check in but I would love to know if there is a way around this.



Unfortunately no, They have stopped taking room requests prior to check in. They do their best at check in to get you your request, but they do have one tower down right now for refurb so that limits some options. I have found getting there closer to check in time of 3pm gets you a better shot at your requests. But its not a guarantee. 

however, I have stayed there in 3 different towers, they were all great and rooms are amazing!


----------



## Chelley00

We are here now.  Totally lucked out with a fireworks view on tower 4 (our favorite tower!) we were going to request a lake view at check in and everyone was being told all rooms were already assigned and they were not taking requests.


----------



## gregr

Just wanted to share / vent about my nightmare of a booking experience so far.  I've been reading through these Bonnet Creek posts since about April of last year and excitedly booked a 4 BR Presidential Suite through renting-resorts, a seller I came across on eBay.  

My family and I are traveling tomorrow, but still, as I'm writing this, have no reservation in my name.  I began contacting the seller roughly two weeks ago with my concern that I have no confirmation or reservation listed yet, and at first I was ignored completely.  Finally about a week ago he had assured me the reservation was in my name.  However, each time I call Bonnet creek (which has been multiple times a day now), they insist they have nothing for me.  Each time I contact the seller, essentially begging for some sort of information or time table, he will simply reply it's in my name and to trust him.  When I point out that I NEED some sort of confirmation or verification that we have a place to stay, my messages go ignored by him.

At this point I'm not sure what to do, I'm about to file a dispute with DepositGuard to try and force some sort of action. We're also scrambling around to look for a plan B so we have a place to stay for when we arrive.  This has turned into a mighty stressful experience for us ;(  I'm just wondering if anyone had anything close like this happen to them before?


----------



## Gr8t Fan

gregr said:


> Just wanted to share / vent about my nightmare of a booking experience so far.  I've been reading through these Bonnet Creek posts since about April of last year and excitedly booked a 4 BR Presidential Suite through renting-resorts, a seller I came across on eBay.
> 
> My family and I are traveling tomorrow, but still, as I'm writing this, have no reservation in my name.  I began contacting the seller roughly two weeks ago with my concern that I have no confirmation or reservation listed yet, and at first I was ignored completely.  Finally about a week ago he had assured me the reservation was in my name.  However, each time I call Bonnet creek (which has been multiple times a day now), they insist they have nothing for me.  Each time I contact the seller, essentially begging for some sort of information or time table, he will simply reply it's in my name and to trust him.  When I point out that I NEED some sort of confirmation or verification that we have a place to stay, my messages go ignored by him.
> 
> At this point I'm not sure what to do, I'm about to file a dispute with DepositGuard to try and force some sort of action. We're also scrambling around to look for a plan B so we have a place to stay for when we arrive.  This has turned into a mighty stressful experience for us ;(  I'm just wondering if anyone had anything close like this happen to them before?



YIKES!!!  I would try to force the issue by contacting DepositGuard.  Better to know today for sure if you can find out.  Did you pay by Paypal?  Can you start a dispute with them?  

We have an April, 2015 trip booked at WBC through eBay and we already have our reservation letter and number from Wyndham.  

I've seen that seller's WBC auctions on eBay and now will be very wary of them.   Hope you get it all worked out.


----------



## mandyb

gregr said:


> Just wanted to share / vent about my nightmare of a booking experience so far.  I've been reading through these Bonnet Creek posts since about April of last year and excitedly booked a 4 BR Presidential Suite through renting-resorts, a seller I came across on eBay.
> 
> My family and I are traveling tomorrow, but still, as I'm writing this, have no reservation in my name.  I began contacting the seller roughly two weeks ago with my concern that I have no confirmation or reservation listed yet, and at first I was ignored completely.  Finally about a week ago he had assured me the reservation was in my name.  However, each time I call Bonnet creek (which has been multiple times a day now), they insist they have nothing for me.  Each time I contact the seller, essentially begging for some sort of information or time table, he will simply reply it's in my name and to trust him.  When I point out that I NEED some sort of confirmation or verification that we have a place to stay, my messages go ignored by him.
> 
> At this point I'm not sure what to do, I'm about to file a dispute with DepositGuard to try and force some sort of action. We're also scrambling around to look for a plan B so we have a place to stay for when we arrive.  This has turned into a mighty stressful experience for us ;(  I'm just wondering if anyone had anything close like this happen to them before?



What is the seller's name? I am in a similar situation but we are still 3 weeks out. We did not go through ebay but I'm just curious if it might be the same person.


----------



## acfbob

My family of three is going to Bonnet Creek the end of April. Can anyone let me know if myself, DW and DS (7) would be ok in a one bedroom presidential or if we would be much more comfortable in a two bedroom presidential.

What does a two bedroom presidential have that a one bedroom presidential does not?

Thanks in advance. I am off to search for answers to this through these threads as well.

Edited after searching: 

Are all one bedroom presidential units all garage/dumpster views as I saw on youtube 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0ZYQPRYB8Y

Are all one bedroom presidential units in tower 6?

Do one bedroom presidential units have a pullout couch?


----------



## Gr8t Fan

mandyb said:


> What is the seller's name? I am in a similar situation but we are still 3 weeks out. We did not go through ebay but I'm just curious if it might be the same person.



The eBay seller is "renting-resorts" .  I just checked his feedback and I saw a negative within the past 6 months that said:

Negative feedback rating *Poor customer service, left me and my family stranded in hotel lobby for hours *Buyer: d***r ( 135Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499)   
During past 6 months Feedback conversation 
Wyndham Bonnet Creek June 7 - 14 4 Bedroom Presidential Resort Orlando Fl (#121358157162) 
US $1,099.00
Best Offer Price was Accepted
This item was listed in fixed price format with a Best Offer option. The seller accepted a Best Offer price. 

And there was very recent feedback from a buyer that said he had to keep pestering the seller for about 4 weeks in order to secure the reservation.


----------



## Ksquared

gregr said:


> Just wanted to share / vent about my nightmare of a booking experience so far.  I've been reading through these Bonnet Creek posts since about April of last year and excitedly booked a 4 BR Presidential Suite through renting-resorts, a seller I came across on eBay.
> 
> My family and I are traveling tomorrow, but still, as I'm writing this, have no reservation in my name.  I began contacting the seller roughly two weeks ago with my concern that I have no confirmation or reservation listed yet, and at first I was ignored completely.  Finally about a week ago he had assured me the reservation was in my name.  However, each time I call Bonnet creek (which has been multiple times a day now), they insist they have nothing for me.  Each time I contact the seller, essentially begging for some sort of information or time table, he will simply reply it's in my name and to trust him.  When I point out that I NEED some sort of confirmation or verification that we have a place to stay, my messages go ignored by him.
> 
> At this point I'm not sure what to do, I'm about to file a dispute with DepositGuard to try and force some sort of action. We're also scrambling around to look for a plan B so we have a place to stay for when we arrive.  This has turned into a mighty stressful experience for us ;(  I'm just wondering if anyone had anything close like this happen to them before?



Do you have a phone number for this person?  I would literally call every hour on the hour if you do.  If you don't, I'd send an email every hour on the hour.  You are leaving tomorrow, I would think that there would be a reservation in your name in the system by now.  

If you think you can get your money back, I would try to reach out to Ken Price or Vacation Strategy and see if there is even availability at this point.  If so, then I'd try to get money back through whatever means you paid and book something solid.  Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## carlbarry

Gr8t Fan said:


> The eBay seller is "renting-resorts" .  I just checked his feedback and I saw a negative within the past 6 months that said:
> 
> Negative feedback rating *Poor customer service, left me and my family stranded in hotel lobby for hours *Buyer: d***r ( 135Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499)
> During past 6 months Feedback conversation
> Wyndham Bonnet Creek June 7 - 14 4 Bedroom Presidential Resort Orlando Fl (#121358157162)
> US $1,099.00
> Best Offer Price was Accepted
> This item was listed in fixed price format with a Best Offer option. The seller accepted a Best Offer price.
> 
> And there was very recent feedback from a buyer that said he had to keep pestering the seller for about 4 weeks in order to secure the reservation.



He has a 95.8% positive rating, with 1710 transactions.  That is a pretty good rating.  There will always be people who complain; one person said they got stuck, but many more were happy.  I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

carlbarry said:


> He has a 95.8% positive rating, with 1710 transactions.  That is a pretty good rating.  There will always be people who complain; one person said they got stuck, but many more were happy.  I hope it works out for you.



I agree the seller has a pretty good rating, but I'm concerned that gregr may be stranded considering that his reservation is supposed to start tomorrow, the seller is not responding to him and WBC doesn't have a reservation in his name.  A 95.8% feedback rating does gregr no good if he gets to Orlando tomorrow and doesn't have a place to stay.


----------



## carlbarry

Gr8t Fan said:


> I agree the seller has a pretty good rating, but I'm concerned that gregr may be stranded considering that his reservation is supposed to start tomorrow, the seller is not responding to him and WBC doesn't have a reservation in his name.  A 95.8% feedback rating does gregr no good if he gets to Orlando tomorrow and doesn't have a place to stay.



True.  I'd be real nervous.
But there is some hope, as his rating is pretty good.   So let's hope for the best and prepare for the worst.


----------



## kalc12345

gregr said:


> Just wanted to share / vent about my nightmare of a booking experience so far.  I've been reading through these Bonnet Creek posts since about April of last year and excitedly booked a 4 BR Presidential Suite through renting-resorts, a seller I came across on eBay.
> 
> My family and I are traveling tomorrow, but still, as I'm writing this, have no reservation in my name.  I began contacting the seller roughly two weeks ago with my concern that I have no confirmation or reservation listed yet, and at first I was ignored completely.  Finally about a week ago he had assured me the reservation was in my name.  However, each time I call Bonnet creek (which has been multiple times a day now), they insist they have nothing for me.  Each time I contact the seller, essentially begging for some sort of information or time table, he will simply reply it's in my name and to trust him.  When I point out that I NEED some sort of confirmation or verification that we have a place to stay, my messages go ignored by him.
> 
> At this point I'm not sure what to do, I'm about to file a dispute with DepositGuard to try and force some sort of action. We're also scrambling around to look for a plan B so we have a place to stay for when we arrive.  This has turned into a mighty stressful experience for us ;(  I'm just wondering if anyone had anything close like this happen to them before?



I am so sorry this is happening to you. I looked on ebay and found great prices but was scared to go that route. 

I ended up booking through Vacation Strategy. I am 3 weeks out and have not gotten a confirmation from them. Any of you who have booked through VS...when did you get a confirmation? Can I call Bonnet Creek to see if I have a reservation?


----------



## Lupeix

acfbob said:


> My family of three is going to Bonnet Creek the end of April. Can anyone let me know if myself, DW and DS (7) would be ok in a one bedroom presidential or if we would be much more comfortable in a two bedroom presidential.  What does a two bedroom presidential have that a one bedroom presidential does not?  Thanks in advance. I am off to search for answers to this through these threads as well.  Edited after searching:  Are all one bedroom presidential units all garage/dumpster views as I saw on youtube  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0ZYQPRYB8Y  Are all one bedroom presidential units in tower 6?  Do one bedroom presidential units have a pullout couch?



Presidential units don't have pull out couches, they only sleep 6 plus a crib on a 2 bedroom you should go with a 2 bedroom deluxe if you want the pull out couch
I am booked in a 2 bedroom presidential for next April-May, I was told they are all in tower 6 and no one can sleep in the living room
I booked through Vacation Upgrades and got my confirmation numbers by email a week after I payed my deposit, I would be very concerned if I didn't have it close to the date


----------



## mandyb

kalc12345 said:


> I am so sorry this is happening to you. I looked on ebay and found great prices but was scared to go that route.
> 
> I ended up booking through Vacation Strategy. I am 3 weeks out and have not gotten a confirmation from them. Any of you who have booked through VS...when did you get a confirmation? Can I call Bonnet Creek to see if I have a reservation?



We leave in 3 weeks too...from what I understand from the guy I am renting from (assuming he's telling me the truth) is that there is construction going on in building 5 and BC overbooked certain rooms (we are in a 4 br) and now is scrambling because they can't fulfill all the bookings due to the construction. I just now today got an email saying he was able to confirm our reservation and we should be in the clear. I plan to call BC tomorrow to confirm that though! I am very nervous!


----------



## acfbob

Lupeix said:


> Presidential units don't have pull out couches, they only sleep 6 plus a crib on a 2 bedroom you should go with a 2 bedroom deluxe if you want the pull out couch
> I am booked in a 2 bedroom presidential for next April-May, I was told they are all in tower 6 and no one can sleep in the living room
> I booked through Vacation Upgrades and got my confirmation numbers by email a week after I payed my deposit, I would be very concerned if I didn't have it close to the date



A two bedroom would have enough beds as its just the three of us. I was told by the people I am renting from the 1 bedroom presidential's have pullout couches. Maybe the 1 bedroom pres's are different from the two bedroom pres's? With him being only 7 a pull out couch would be more than sufficient and I would like to avoid the extra cost of the two bedrooms.


----------



## Lumiere's Mom

A 1 Bedroom Presidential has a pull out sofa, a 1 Bedroom Presidential Reserve does not.   If you have a 1 Bedroom Presidential just be sure they know you don't want them to substitute you into the Reserve unit.  I would call Bonnet Creek to be sure they notate that on your reservation.   

A couple people have asked about calling Bonnet Creek to check on your reservation - you can always do that.  Once an owner puts your name on a reservation - it takes a day or two for the Wyndham system to update the Bonnet Creek system.  Once that's done, Bonnet Creek can look up your reservation in your name. 

As someone who rents, I always call Bonnet Creek and make sure they show everything as expected, I then send the guest confirmation to my renter, and encourage them to call Bonnet Creek as well. If I was renting, I'd be calling.


----------



## kalc12345

Lumiere's Mom said:


> A couple people have asked about calling Bonnet Creek to check on your reservation - you can always do that.  Once an owner puts your name on a reservation - it takes a day or two for the Wyndham system to update the Bonnet Creek system.  Once that's done, Bonnet Creek can look up your reservation in your name.
> 
> As someone who rents, I always call Bonnet Creek and make sure they show everything as expected, I then send the guest confirmation to my renter, and encourage them to call Bonnet Creek as well. If I was renting, I'd be calling.



I contacted VS and they sent me a confirmation. They said my confirmation is actually my first and last name which will be assigned 7 days before check in. I was told I could call BC then to confirm. VS has a great rating with the BBB so I am assuming all is ok. This is my first time renting from them. In the past I rented from a lady off VRBO. I used her several times with no problems. I had heard great things about VS and they were a little cheaper so I decided to try them this time around. I hope all is ok...getting a bit nervous.


----------



## gregr

So an update on my situation, after contacting deposit guard to try and force some action, the seller forwarded me the confirmation document from WBC.  It turned out he had misspelled my last name to the point that it made it a completely different last name.  I was incredibly relieved when I saw it actually.  So after a few more hours of back and forth, i was successfully able to get him to change the name on the reservation and it looks like we're good to go now!   

I saw his ebay reviews and that's why I initially felt fairly safe in booking.  He does come through with the room, but he has little to no communication.  And what little communication he does have is limited to a few words at a time.  Ultimately it worked out but this would have all been avoided had he sent the confirmation letter before.  I'm just glad everything finally worked out in the end!


----------



## Gr8t Fan

gregr said:


> So an update on my situation, after contacting deposit guard to try and force some action, the seller forwarded me the confirmation document from WBC.  It turned out he had misspelled my last name to the point that it made it a completely different last name.  I was incredibly relieved when I saw it actually.  So after a few more hours of back and forth, i was successfully able to get him to change the name on the reservation and it looks like we're good to go now!
> 
> I saw his ebay reviews and that's why I initially felt fairly safe in booking.  He does come through with the room, but he has little to no communication.  And what little communication he does have is limited to a few words at a time.  Ultimately it worked out but this would have all been avoided had he sent the confirmation letter before.  I'm just glad everything finally worked out in the end!



Glad everything worked out for you.    Enjoy your trip!


----------



## mandyb

Anyone know if there are high chairs available by request? We are renting a crib and wondering if we should add a high chair too.


----------



## Ksquared

gregr said:


> So an update on my situation, after contacting deposit guard to try and force some action, the seller forwarded me the confirmation document from WBC.  It turned out he had misspelled my last name to the point that it made it a completely different last name.  I was incredibly relieved when I saw it actually.  So after a few more hours of back and forth, i was successfully able to get him to change the name on the reservation and it looks like we're good to go now!
> 
> I saw his ebay reviews and that's why I initially felt fairly safe in booking.  He does come through with the room, but he has little to no communication.  And what little communication he does have is limited to a few words at a time.  Ultimately it worked out but this would have all been avoided had he sent the confirmation letter before.  I'm just glad everything finally worked out in the end!



Glad to hear everything worked out.  

Hopefully, this renter learned a few things, that he needs to communicate better and to send confirmations sooner.  

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Lumiere's Mom

mandyb said:


> Anyone know if there are high chairs available by request? We are renting a crib and wondering if we should add a high chair too.



High chairs and play packs are available, no charge.  First come, first serve (they won't reserve them ahead of time).  But it's never been a problem for us to get what we needed (even with 3 babies at one time).


----------



## Tayzalor

gregr said:


> So an update on my situation, after contacting deposit guard to try and force some action, the seller forwarded me the confirmation document from WBC.  It turned out he had misspelled my last name to the point that it made it a completely different last name.  I was incredibly relieved when I saw it actually.  So after a few more hours of back and forth, i was successfully able to get him to change the name on the reservation and it looks like we're good to go now!
> 
> I saw his ebay reviews and that's why I initially felt fairly safe in booking.  He does come through with the room, but he has little to no communication.  And what little communication he does have is limited to a few words at a time.  Ultimately it worked out but this would have all been avoided had he sent the confirmation letter before.  I'm just glad everything finally worked out in the end!




Glad to hear that this is working out for you.  I would have been worried too!  Now you can relax and think about other things


----------



## Tayzalor

I just want to state how grateful I am for forums like these.  After much research, we are booked to stay at WBC in early March 2015.   Now that we have airfare and accommodations the fun part of planning begins!


----------



## choppee

Can anyone tell me what christmas is like at bonnet creek?


----------



## joanchris

We arrived tonight for our first stay at Bonnet Creek.  Wow, I'm impressed.  We're in building 4, no fireworks view available, but we're high up and have a great view of pools and lazy river.  
Our 2 br is beautiful, we were told this building was just renovated.  (They said they're hoping building 5 will be finished end of November)


----------



## Kelly2377

Hi everyone,
  I'm a huge Disney resort fan, so when my parents offered us to stay with them, I was hesitant. We are here now...it is AMAZING! We split our trip and are staying in PORS later in our trip, I don't even want to leave!


----------



## scooterx

Anyone know if the 4 bedroom Presidential suites in other towers are the same as Tower 6.
I was just told that tower 6 will be under renovation in October 2015 and no units will be available in that building. Would have taken a 3 bedroom but same issue. All in tower 6.
Really love the location of tower 6. Kinda bummed out...
Thanks


----------



## haPevraftr

scooterx said:


> Anyone know if the 4 bedroom Presidential suites in other towers are the same as Tower 6.
> I was just told that tower 6 will be under renovation in October 2015 and no units will be available in that building. Would have taken a 3 bedroom but same issue. All in tower 6.
> Really love the location of tower 6. Kinda bummed out...
> Thanks



From what I understand, all 4 bedroom presidentials are the same.  We are booked in one for next spring break.  Last spring, we stayed in a 2 bedroom in tower 5.  We rented a cabana at the pool in tower 6 which was a close walk and allowed us to maximize the use of the amenities at tower 6 even if we weren't staying there.  The cabanas have a ceiling fan, lounge chairs, end table, fridge, tv, and phone.  Hopefully, the renovations inside the building won't  affect the pool area, but will guests have access to the recreational and bathrooms on the lower area in tower 6?

We will be there the week before Easter.  Is there a schedule for building closures?  I would assume they will have all buildings open then since it will be a peak time but maybe I should not assume that?


----------



## Upatnoon

scooterx said:


> Anyone know if the 4 bedroom Presidential suites in other towers are the same as Tower 6.
> I was just told that tower 6 will be under renovation in October 2015 and no units will be available in that building. Would have taken a 3 bedroom but same issue. All in tower 6.
> Really love the location of tower 6. Kinda bummed out...
> Thanks


4 bedroom presidentials are located in all the towers. There is no way to guarantee you'll be placed in Tower 6 unless you are a Wyndham VIP owner. Even then, you could end up somewhere else.

1, 2 and 3 bedroom presidentials are only located in Tower 6.


----------



## acfbob

Upatnoon said:


> 4 bedroom presidentials are located in all the towers. There is no way to guarantee you'll be placed in Tower 6 unless you are a Wyndham VIP owner. Even then, you could end up somewhere else.  1, 2 and 3 bedroom presidentials are only located in Tower 6.



So wait........ If all the 1 bedroom presidentials are in tower 6, and tower 6 is under renovation until October 2015, how did VS book me a one bedroom presidential for April 2015????? Should I be concerned??


----------



## haPevraftr

acfbob said:


> So wait........ If all the 1 bedroom presidentials are in tower 6, and tower 6 is under renovation until October 2015, how did VS book me a one bedroom presidential for April 2015????? Should I be concerned??



OP said that Tower. 6 will be renovated IN Oct 2015 not "until" Oct.


----------



## acfbob

Ah Ha!!! Thanks.


----------



## choppee

hello, everyone!

got a quick question; wanted to go to wdw late december 2015 and got a 9 night/10 day quote of 1800.00 for a 2 br....is this a good deal? i have seen different pricing, of course that was for different years. hope this isn't offensive to anyone, just want to know if i'm getting a good deal. thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

choppee said:


> hello, everyone!
> 
> got a quick question; wanted to go to wdw late december 2015 and got a 9 night/10 day quote of 1800.00 for a 2 br....is this a good deal? i have seen different pricing, of course that was for different years. hope this isn't offensive to anyone, just want to know if i'm getting a good deal. thanks!


How many quotes did you get? You are trying to book more than a year out, which means you will pay a premium.


----------



## scooterx

choppee said:


> hello, everyone!
> 
> got a quick question; wanted to go to wdw late december 2015 and got a 9 night/10 day quote of 1800.00 for a 2 br....is this a good deal? i have seen different pricing, of course that was for different years. hope this isn't offensive to anyone, just want to know if i'm getting a good deal. thanks!



I just looked at Vacation Upgrades site and that is Prime Season. The price is correct. Also when I talked to Ken he told me Bonnet Creek is very popular now and at 94 % capacity year round maybe higher. Meaning getting the great discount for rebooking the unit under the 60 days is not going to happen as much as before. I would think it will pretty full the end of December. 
I'm not sure if waiting till it gets closer the price goes down. Just the supply..
I just booked @ 4 Bedroom Presidential for October 2015..Only two were available. 
Good Luck.


----------



## choppee

Upatnoon said:


> How many quotes did you get? You are trying to book more than a year out, which means you will pay a premium.



Haven't gotten a cheaper quote... some were quite a bit higher. One lady quoted $2600! That's $800 more!  For that, I could almost stay on property! 



scooterx said:


> I just looked at Vacation Upgrades site and that is Prime Season. The price is correct. Also when I talked to Ken he told me Bonnet Creek is very popular now and at 94 % capacity year round maybe higher. Meaning getting the great discount for rebooking the unit under the 60 days is not going to happen as much as before. I would think it will pretty full the end of December.
> I'm not sure if waiting till it gets closer the price goes down. Just the supply..
> I just booked @ 4 Bedroom Presidential for October 2015..Only two were available.
> Good Luck.



I assumed that was the case. Think I might poke around a few more options, but will probably just go with the quote at $1800.  We were originally going to stay on property, but it's hard for me to justify the prices! And in tiny little boxes of hotel rooms...a vacation for me means bedrooms with DOORS, especially with kids. The perks for staying on-site are kinda lost on me...got a car, can save $and time eating brkfst at the villa and will be so close. Win, win!  Thanks for the help, friends.


----------



## alisigns

Hey all you Bonnet Creek fans! We are checking in soon on the 20th for 7 days. I don't plan to pay the extra for the housekeeping, but I do have some questions. Do they refresh toiletries each day? What about towels?

Also, I read a recent review that said something about Scuba Steve and someone's daughter getting scuba lessons in the pool for $25. Anyone know anything about this? Sounds pretty cool! 

Oh and one more if it's not too much  Can we request a specific building ahead of time or do we need to wait until we get there? Thanks! 

Yeay! Can't wait!


----------



## Spanky

Unit comes clean and you have equipment - broom,dust pan, vaccum - to clean up messes. You have washer & dryer for towels so new towels are not delivered but you can turn in pool towels for new ones each time you are at the pool. Unit comes with a small supply of shampoo, conditioner, lotion, etc. but only enough for a few days. Only 2 containers of soap for washing machine and no dryer sheets - be sure and bring with you. We cook a lot and I always run out of dishwasher soap for dishes - I think you can get more - I usually just put half a container in each time to make supply last longer. This resort does not accept request ahead of time for building number or view. You make request when you arrive but they are running 94% occupancy and you are usually stuck with wherever they have placed you. Some folks have waited several hours in hopes of obtaining a better location - not sure your vacation time is worth the wait.


----------



## carlbarry

alisigns said:


> Hey all you Bonnet Creek fans! We are checking in soon on the 20th for 7 days. I don't plan to pay the extra for the housekeeping, but I do have some questions. Do they refresh toiletries each day? What about towels?
> 
> 
> Oh and one more if it's not too much  Can we request a specific building ahead of time or do we need to wait until we get there? Thanks!
> 
> Yeay! Can't wait!



Bonnet Creek is a timeshare resort, and as such does not have daily maid service, unless you pay extra.
They are no longer taking building requests.


----------



## lorilori

Just wanted to chime in on our experience last month with pool towels. Before our first time to the pool, we had to stop at the rec desk for towels; couldn't get them by the pools. They had us sign a slip of paper with the amount of towels we received and told us to bring them back at the end of our stay. Not sure if that's how they always do it but it does add laundry time washing and drying pool towels as well as all the towels in the villa.


----------



## AK_Christina

We just got back from our stay. I wanted to follow up and say that everything went smoothly renting through Kevin Wiseman. I spent a lot of time before booking looking for reviews on him/others so I figured I'd add my own for anyone else looking. I paid balance off about 4 weeks before arrival and received all my confirmations about a week later. 

As for the resort, The room was nice, amenities were great. Loved having doors between us and the kids. That being said, we missed staying on site. The magic was lost.  If only we could have those rooms in Disney for a price that was reasonable.. A girl can dream right?! =)


----------



## AeroKU

Are the buses still $6/day per person?  Last time we went the buses were free and was a great service.  However, if I'm going to pay for a ride to the parks I figure I can just call a cab that will be there to pick us up when we are ready to leave rather than worrying about the bus schedule.  Has anyone taken cabs to the parks from BC?  What's the average price of a one way trip?


----------



## Upatnoon

lorilori said:


> Just wanted to chime in on our experience last month with pool towels. Before our first time to the pool, we had to stop at the rec desk for towels; couldn't get them by the pools. They had us sign a slip of paper with the amount of towels we received and told us to bring them back at the end of our stay. Not sure if that's how they always do it but it does add laundry time washing and drying pool towels as well as all the towels in the villa.


You can bring your wet pool towels back and swap them for fresh ones as many times as you want. You don't need to wash them in your room.

At the end of your stay you want to make sure you check-in your towels for good.


----------



## AeroKU

Another question.  We booked through Ken at Vacation Upgrades.  He told me that we should be in Unit 1809 in Tower 6.  He says this has a nice view of the inside of the resort (lake view, I believe).  Does anyone know if we will be able to see fireworks from our balcony if we are in 1809?


----------



## Chelley00

Just wanted to drop off a picture of our view from Tower 4 last week.  Illuminations on the left and Wishes on the right.


----------



## mrsmomo

Great pic!


----------



## Spanky

Room 1809 May have view because you are up so high but there is a lounge for presidential folks to go to for viewing the fireworks. just ask at checkin and they will give you the information. Also, do not set your heart on this location. Ken reserved a special location for me and Bonnet Creek chose to ignore what I had been told would be my room. I still had a 4 bedroom presidential in building 6 but not the room I wanted. No explanation except all they were required to do was put me in a 4 bedroom. Who knows - maybe the room had something broken & was out for repairs.


----------



## act1980

Does anyone know what they are doing to tower 5?

Also, I have heard that the deluxe units are starting to look tired. Would it be worth upgrading to a presidential unit in this case?

Thanks!


----------



## BadgerGirl84

I can get a rate of $125/night for a 2 bedroom for my 4 night stay at the end of January. Should I pull the trigger on this or wait until 60 days out to see if there is something better or a 3 bedroom at the same price?


----------



## Upatnoon

Spanky said:


> Room 1809 May have view because you are up so high but there is a lounge for presidential folks to go to for viewing the fireworks. just ask at checkin and they will give you the information. Also, do not set your heart on this location. Ken reserved a special location for me and Bonnet Creek chose to ignore what I had been told would be my room. I still had a 4 bedroom presidential in building 6 but not the room I wanted. No explanation except all they were required to do was put me in a 4 bedroom. Who knows - maybe the room had something broken & was out for repairs.


While some Wyndham VIP owners can attempt to reserve a certain room in advance, those benefits do not transfer to renters.  

Unlike other resorts that have created categories for all manner of views -- and charge extra for them -- there is no such thing at Bonnet Creek, it's luck of the draw.


----------



## Upatnoon

act1980 said:


> Does anyone know what they are doing to tower 5?
> 
> Also, I have heard that the deluxe units are starting to look tired. Would it be worth upgrading to a presidential unit in this case?
> 
> Thanks!


In the other towers they have remodeled, they are putting in granite countertops, painting, updating some furniture items and decor. I stayed in a recently remodeled unit and it was great.

The presidential is nice -- you get a full size washer and dryer, plus stainless appliances, but I would not pay much more to stay in one.


----------



## act1980

Upatnoon said:


> In the other towers they have remodeled, they are putting in granite countertops, painting, updating some furniture items and decor. I stayed in a recently remodeled unit and it was great.
> 
> The presidential is nice -- you get a full size washer and dryer, plus stainless appliances, but I would not pay much more to stay in one.



Thank you for the reply! :good vibes

Have all towers been renovated now? What tower were you in?

Thanks again!


----------



## Upatnoon

act1980 said:


> Thank you for the reply! :good vibes
> 
> Have all towers been renovated now? What tower were you in?
> 
> Thanks again!


We were in a remodeled room in tower 3. Others have reported on here that tower 4 has been remodeled as well. Others have reported they are doing tower 5 now.


----------



## thorn

Is it best to wait until 60 days out to reserve? Our two other trips were planned pretty last-minute so we reserved within 30 days. I am planning our next trip in February 2015 and looked for a few quotes yesterday - Vacation Strategy's quote was much higher than we have paid in the past ($195/nt for a 3br deluxe) and The Resort Advantage said they couldn't do any reservations until 60 days prior.


----------



## moreisgood

AeroKU said:


> Are the buses still $6/day per person?  Last time we went the buses were free and was a great service.  However, if I'm going to pay for a ride to the parks I figure I can just call a cab that will be there to pick us up when we are ready to leave rather than worrying about the bus schedule.  Has anyone taken cabs to the parks from BC?  What's the average price of a one way trip?



I'm interested in the prices for the cabs too.  Anyone?


----------



## AeroKU

Do all the rooms have DVD Players?


----------



## carlbarry

AeroKU said:


> Do all the rooms have DVD Players?



Yes.  Do you mean each room, like living room and each bedroom? I believe the answer to that too is yes.


----------



## Safari23

Anyone know if the pools will still be open this month? We're heading there in 2 weeks and it's calling for high 20 degree Celsius weather!


----------



## carlbarry

Safari23 said:


> Anyone know if the pools will still be open this month? We're heading there in 2 weeks and it's calling for high 20 degree Celsius weather!



The pools will be open.  When it gets cold, Disney does however shut down the water parks, which happened last week when the temperature was in the 60s F.


----------



## Safari23

carlbarry said:


> The pools will be open.  When it gets cold, Disney does however shut down the water parks, which happened last week when the temperature was in the 60s F.



Thanks. Guess we'll be packing our bathing suits after all!


----------



## ShesALovebug

thorn said:


> Is it best to wait until 60 days out to reserve? Our two other trips were planned pretty last-minute so we reserved within 30 days. I am planning our next trip in February 2015 and looked for a few quotes yesterday - Vacation Strategy's quote was much higher than we have paid in the past ($195/nt for a 3br deluxe) and The Resort Advantage said they couldn't do any reservations until 60 days prior.



I booked through Vacation Strategy a year out for next April/May and I'm paying $100 a night. Maybe it's just the week you're going?


----------



## Chilly

Does anyone know if they can provide bed rails/guards for toddlers?


----------



## divearnd

Chilly - best thing to do is call them and ask. 407-238-3500


----------



## Brian Noble

ShesALovebug said:


> I booked through Vacation Strategy a year out for next April/May and I'm paying $100 a night. Maybe it's just the week you're going?



Probably.  Most of February is Prime season.  The last two weeks of April and first two weeks of May are Value season, which requires fewer points.


----------



## Spanky

No bed rails unless WBC purchased them recently


----------



## ibob52

Brian Noble said:


> Probably.  Most of February is Prime season.  The last two weeks of April and first two weeks of May are Value season, which requires fewer points.




*I agree ... my stay in early May 2013 ... the price certainly was excellent.

*


----------



## Safari23

Does the shuttle go to downtown Disney? And if so does it go straight there or stop at the parks on the way?


----------



## Spanky

There are no parks between WBC & Downtown Disney. If you have more than 3 in your group then renting a taxi would be a better option.


----------



## Spanky

Opps - Typhoon Lagoon water park is between WBC & DTD.


----------



## DisneyO

Our family will be staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time during Thanksgiving week - Nov 23-29.  We were able to book a 2BR "presidential" unit last-minute, but we know nothing about this unit.  Does anyone have any pics to share?  Are all of presidential units located in the same tower?  Has anyone stayed in them before?  Thanks in advance for ANY feedback!


----------



## Safari23

Spanky said:


> There are no parks between WBC & Downtown Disney. If you have more than 3 in your group then renting a taxi would be a better option.



Thanks! So the shuttle does go to downtown Disney?


----------



## Echo queen

DisneyO said:


> Our family will be staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time during Thanksgiving week - Nov 23-29.  We were able to book a 2BR "presidential" unit last-minute, but we know nothing about this unit.  Does anyone have any pics to share?  Are all of presidential units located in the same tower?  Has anyone stayed in them before?  Thanks in advance for ANY feedback!



Here you go.   http://youtu.be/tZTbnIigU8k


----------



## Upatnoon

DisneyO said:


> Our family will be staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time during Thanksgiving week - Nov 23-29.  We were able to book a 2BR "presidential" unit last-minute, but we know nothing about this unit.  Does anyone have any pics to share?  Are all of presidential units located in the same tower?  Has anyone stayed in them before?  Thanks in advance for ANY feedback!


All 2 bedroom presidentials are in Tower 6, you can check in at that tower.

They are slightly larger than a deluxe unit, a bit more swank in the decor, have a full-size washers and dryer and stainless appliances. Our presidential unit did not have the sofa bed the deluxes have.

Enjoy!


----------



## AeroKU

We are staying in a 4 bdrm Presidential, checking in this weekend.  Are they all in Building 6?  Should we also check in at building 6?


----------



## Upatnoon

AeroKU said:


> We are staying in a 4 bdrm Presidential, checking in this weekend.  Are they all in Building 6?  Should we also check in at building 6?


4 bedroom Presidentials are located in all the towers. The guard will tell you where to go.


----------



## mandyb

We are booked next week in a 4br Presidential Reserve unit. I understand these are all in Tower 6, is that right? Also, I totally missed that fact that there was no sofa bed in these units and we had one teenager planning to sleep there! If we bring an air mattress for him will there be floor space to set it up somewhere? He doesn't really care where he sleeps thankfully!


----------



## Spanky

The 4 bedroom we were in had a great space in the living area where you could move up the two chairs and make a place for a bed behind the chairs between the wall to the porch. Just be sure your total folks in the condo do not exceed the fire code. Depending how tall he is he could just sleep on the couch


----------



## divearnd

Mandyb - the unit can sleep twelve.  Two king beds and four double beds.  If you need to use an air mattress then move the coffee table out of the living area and put the air mattress between the couch and TV there should be plenty of room.


----------



## mandyb

There are only ten of us. But the makeup of our party is such that we need one more bed than we have. He'll be totally fine on the air mattress so I'm glad to hear there's a good space to set it up. Thanks!


----------



## lolly2ga

Does anyone know if infants count in the maximum room occupancy?


----------



## DavisVacationer

We're heading down to WBC in 6 days! Has anyone on here ever used the gas grills they have for guests to cook on outside? We're planning on cooking a few meals at the resort while we're on vacation and would like to grill. Are they only located in one central area?


----------



## divearnd

WBC gas grills that I have seen are outside towers 4, 5 and 6.  Not sure what the grill situation is for the other three towers.


----------



## Teacher03

DavisVacationer said:


> We're heading down to WBC in 6 days! Has anyone on here ever used the gas grills they have for guests to cook on outside? We're planning on cooking a few meals at the resort while we're on vacation and would like to grill. Are they only located in one central area?



We have used the grills by Tower 6.  They can get pretty busy during the evenings so we had to make sure we had a back up plan if they were all in use.


----------



## Chilly

Spanky said:


> No bed rails unless WBC purchased them recently



Thank you. Plan B it is then.


----------



## DavisVacationer

Thanks! Can't wait to get down there!!


----------



## mommy2jack

Put in our request today with RCI for October. Anyone know how long it possibly could take? They currently have dates listed for exchange into July so I'm hoping I got ours in nice and early! Fingers crossed we get it! We REALLY want to stay here!


----------



## zorbarick

I don't have time for a full review, but just wanted to post a quick note about our stay at WBC.  We leave tomorrow morning for two days at Universal, and then two days at the Grand Floridian, I'm really dreading the transfer.  WBC has been absolutely perfect for our family of four, and I can't imagine how we're going to get through the rest of the trip in a normal hotel room.  

The condo is not fancy, but it has everything we've needed, and the space to spread out is amazing.  We've had a rental car, and getting around has been a piece of cake.  I was anxious about it at first, but we simply followed the signs to the Caribbean Beach resort, and we know we're right next door.  The commute times have been really short, and I can't imagine how anything "on property" could be any more convenient.  Our longest trip was to Magic Kingdom, which took us about 15 minutes in the car, plus another 30 to walk to the TTC and take the monorail or ferry to the park entrance.  The other parks were all much shorter (less than 30 minutes from room to inside the park for each).  If you're on the fence about WBC and are traveling with kids, I say go for it.


----------



## Upatnoon

mandyb said:


> We are booked next week in a 4br Presidential Reserve unit. I understand these are all in Tower 6, is that right? Also, I totally missed that fact that there was no sofa bed in these units and we had one teenager planning to sleep there! If we bring an air mattress for him will there be floor space to set it up somewhere? He doesn't really care where he sleeps thankfully!


4-bedroom presidentials are located in ALL the towers, not just Tower 6.

1, 2 and 3 bedroom presidentials are ONLY located in Tower 6.

Have fun!


----------



## zilp

We are heading down to WBC in a few weeks.  I have a few questions regarding the kitchen and bathroom supplies. There will be 5 of us staying in a 2BR.

1. Do the coffee makers still take the cone style filters?  Are there enough for 7 days or should I bring my own?

2.  Will we find paper towels, a kitchen sponge, liquid dish soap?

3. Is there enough TP for the week?

I am happy to bring the above supplies because I do not want to trek down to the main building to get more supplies (or worse yet- go shopping for them), but if WBC provides enough to cover us that will be less to worry about packing!


----------



## divearnd

Zilp - Wyndham has cut back on some of the supplies.  Yes conefilters are provided but I would bring extras.  Usually there are one or two small dish detergent packs for the dish washer. Not sure about detergent for the sink but if there is any it would be a very small amount.  They do provide dish rags and dish towels and usually a sponge.  Extra tp typically two extra rolls in each bathroom plus whatever is already on the wall Despenser.   Assuming you will get their mid-week tidy up you should get more to.  My experience is that if you need extra supplies call the front desk and ask for it.


----------



## kalc12345

zilp said:


> We are heading down to WBC in a few weeks.  I have a few questions regarding the kitchen and bathroom supplies. There will be 5 of us staying in a 2BR.
> 
> 1. Do the coffee makers still take the cone style filters?  Are there enough for 7 days or should I bring my own?
> 
> 2.  Will we find paper towels, a kitchen sponge, liquid dish soap?
> 
> 3. Is there enough TP for the week?
> 
> I am happy to bring the above supplies because I do not want to trek down to the main building to get more supplies (or worse yet- go shopping for them), but if WBC provides enough to cover us that will be less to worry about packing!



We are here now. I would pack more filters. There are two rolls of paper towels, 2 extra rolls of toilet paper in each bathroom. There is a sponge and dish soap. The room seems to be well stocked!


----------



## zilp

kalc12345 said:


> We are here now. I would pack more filters. There are two rolls of paper towels, 2 extra rolls of toilet paper in each bathroom. There is a sponge and dish soap. The room seems to be well stocked!



 Thanks for taking the time to write while you are on vacation! How's the weather this week?  Warm enough for swimming?


----------



## SqueakyMouse

divearnd said:


> Zilp - Wyndham has cut back on some of the supplies.  Yes conefilters are provided but I would bring extras.  Usually there are one or two small dish detergent packs for the dish washer. Not sure about detergent for the sink but if there is any it would be a very small amount.  They do provide dish rags and dish towels and usually a sponge.  Extra tp typically two extra rolls in each bathroom plus whatever is already on the wall Despenser.   Assuming you will get their mid-week tidy up you should get more to.  My experience is that if you need extra supplies call the front desk and ask for it.



There is a small bottle of dish detergent under the sink.  The only things we bring more of are laundry detergent (so we can pack fewer clothes) and coffee filters.


----------



## carlbarry

SqueakyMouse said:


> There is a small bottle of dish detergent under the sink.  The only things we bring more of are laundry detergent (so we can pack fewer clothes) and coffee filters.



3.5 fluid ounces


----------



## zilp

divearnd said:


> Zilp - Wyndham has cut back on some of the supplies.  Yes conefilters are provided but I would bring extras.  Usually there are one or two small dish detergent packs for the dish washer. Not sure about detergent for the sink but if there is any it would be a very small amount.  They do provide dish rags and dish towels and usually a sponge.  Extra tp typically two extra rolls in each bathroom plus whatever is already on the wall Despenser.   Assuming you will get their mid-week tidy up you should get more to.  My experience is that if you need extra supplies call the front desk and ask for it.



Thanks for the info, I missed this earlier!


----------



## dancin Disney style

On the topic of in suite supplies.....do yourself a favour and bring a couple of rolls of TP from home.  The stuff they supply will very nicely sand wood.


----------



## kalc12345

zilp said:


> Thanks for taking the time to write while you are on vacation! How's the weather this week?  Warm enough for swimming?



Today it was low 80's. I think they called for 83. Tomorrow is suppose to be even warmer...around 86. So yes, you could swim. We actually got warm in the parks today. I am thankful we are here and not  at home where they are calling for lows in the teens middle of the week. We picked a great week to be in FL


----------



## KristinU

Considering WBC for a long weekend next November for the Wine & Dine Half Marathon...two questions: 

1. are the beds more comfortable than the Disney beds?

2. are there some decent trails and pathways to run on around the area?


----------



## jm106

Just booked June 29-July 2 at WBC. Planning to switch to HBC for a few nights as well but unsure if we will do it before or after WBC. I appreciate the info in this thread


----------



## kalc12345

KristinU said:


> Considering WBC for a long weekend next November for the Wine & Dine Half Marathon...two questions:
> 
> 1. are the beds more comfortable than the Disney beds?
> 
> 2. are there some decent trails and pathways to run on around the area?



Yes, in my opinion the beds are more comfy.

There is a nice path around the whole resort. We have enjoyed walking it during our stay this week.


----------



## maxiesmom

Are there taxis readily available to use to get to the parks, or do you need to call ahead?  Do they pick up by each individual tower?


----------



## KristinU

kalc12345 said:


> Yes, in my opinion the beds are more comfy.
> 
> There is a nice path around the whole resort. We have enjoyed walking it during our stay this week.



Thanks!


----------



## Chilly

Can you get groceries delivered the same as at Disney?


----------



## jm106

Are you able to see any of the night shows in the parks from WBC? I assume from the rooms it would depend on the building and room but from pool or areas around the resort? We stayed at HBC last month and they said you can see Epcots Illuminations(I believe) from their pool.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

jm106 said:


> Are you able to see any of the night shows in the parks from WBC? I assume from the rooms it would depend on the building and room but from pool or areas around the resort? We stayed at HBC last month and they said you can see Epcots Illuminations(I believe) from their pool.



We saw the Frozen fireworks while sitting in the hot tub by Building 3 (which we're now convinced it the BEST way to view them) and also from our balcony in Building 4.  Also saw the Epcot fireworks from our balcony.


----------



## klk77

We watched fireworks at HS from tower 6 in summer.  Was a great view.

Has anyone rented through red week?

Do you actually have to pay a membership just to contact owners?

Having trouble finding a decent price for next August.  I know it's early, so that's probably the big problem, but we're trying to make sure we get a presidential room.


----------



## zilp

Chilly said:


> Can you get groceries delivered the same as at Disney?



This will be my first stay at WBC.  I just placed my grocery order through Gardengrocer.  It is my understanding that they hold the groceries in building 1, where you check in (someone correct me if I am wrong).  They have refrigerators and I am assuming freezers too.


----------



## Chelley00

We used Garden Grocer in October.  Our groceries not long after we checked in (garden grocer sent me a text when they delivered)   Bell Services brought them to the condo for us.  They do have fridge/freezer to keep things cold.


----------



## 2goofykiddos

We are going over NYE week and I am wondering, other than building 6, where can i request for a view of the HS fireworks? We will be going on the 30th to see the MK ones, but I'd like to see the HS ones on actual NYE from my room because the kids will be asleep. Any room requests I should make?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ksquared

klk77 said:


> We watched fireworks at HS from tower 6 in summer.  Was a great view.
> 
> Has anyone rented through red week?
> 
> Do you actually have to pay a membership just to contact owners?
> 
> Having trouble finding a decent price for next August.  I know it's early, so that's probably the big problem, but we're trying to make sure we get a presidential room.



I have rented from Redweek but not at WBC.  I answered a few adds and then dealt with the owners who responded back to me.

Yes, you do have to become a member so you can send emails to the owners.  I think the initial emails are through the redweek system and then you can email directly once they respond.


----------



## alisigns

Arrived today at WBC - Nothing 2 br deluxe in Tower 6, so we are in 3, but that's definitely OK. It is a really nice suite. I love the property layout and how there is a pool on each side of the tower. Looking forward to hitting up the pirate pool and the mini golf tomorrow!


----------



## AeroKU

maxiesmom said:


> Are there taxis readily available to use to get to the parks, or do you need to call ahead?  Do they pick up by each individual tower?



There is not a taxi stand at the resort, but if you call Mears, they will send one out and it will pick you up at your tower - usually takes about 10 minutes.  We used cabs every day to and from the parks and it was so great not to have to wait for a shuttle.  You can go at your own schedule.  The average price with 15% tip to each park is as follows:

MK: $21
EP: $14
HS: $15
AK: $23
DTD: $15


----------



## jm106

Does WBC rent or sell the tubes for lazy river? We had to buy 4 of them last month at HBC so I wondered how WBC does it


----------



## dancin Disney style

jm106 said:


> Does WBC rent or sell the tubes for lazy river? We had to buy 4 of them last month at HBC so I wondered how WBC does it



No they are free....but they don't have tons of them.   If you still have the ones from HBC bring them with you.  

The WBC lazy rivers are very small in comparison to HBC.


----------



## etoiles

Are the bedrooms dark at wbc? My little guy sleeps in a totally dark room and light wakes him up. Is there something I need to bring to make the room dark?

Thanks!


----------



## jm106

dancin Disney style said:


> No they are free....but they don't have tons of them.   If you still have the ones from HBC bring them with you.  The WBC lazy rivers are very small in comparison to HBC.


Thanks for the info, I didn't realize it was much aller! We will bring them. We are only at WBC for 3 nights then a few days at HBC again (points.) I wonder if they will inflate them for is because I don't want to have to blow up 4 lol.


----------



## maxiesmom

AeroKU said:


> There is not a taxi stand at the resort, but if you call Mears, they will send one out and it will pick you up at your tower - usually takes about 10 minutes.  We used cabs every day to and from the parks and it was so great not to have to wait for a shuttle.  You can go at your own schedule.  The average price with 15% tip to each park is as follows:
> 
> MK: $21
> EP: $14
> HS: $15
> AK: $23
> DTD: $15



Awesome!   Thank you so much!


----------



## KalamityJane

How are the pool temps right now? We may be doing an impromptu trip but wondering if we can swim?


----------



## kalc12345

KalamityJane said:


> How are the pool temps right now? We may be doing an impromptu trip but wondering if we can swim?



We just got back yesterday from a 9 day trip. We did not swim but we saw people in the pools so I assume the temps were not too cold for them.


----------



## act1980

Hi everyone!

I will be staying at Bonnet Creek in a 1 bedroom unit but I am having trouble deciding on a deluxe or presidential. 

I would be really grateful if people could share their photos to help me make a decision. I haven't seen any 1 bedroom presidentials at all so those would be really helpful. 

Thanks!!


----------



## ibob52

act1980 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I will be staying at Bonnet Creek in a 1 bedroom unit but I am having trouble deciding on a deluxe or presidential.
> 
> I would be really grateful if people could share their photos to help me make a decision. I haven't seen any 1 bedroom presidentials at all so those would be really helpful.
> 
> Thanks!!



*I did a google search *Bonnet Creek Resort pictures of a one bedroom*

 and this is one of the results  http://www.oyster.com/orlando/hotels/wyndham-bonnet-creek-resort/photos/one-bedroom-suite/*

I knew there were pictures on the internet ... so I used Google.

*To me the one bedroom looks like a master bedroom plus a dining table with 4 chairs. 

The layout seems much like a 2 bedroom (minus the second bedroom). *


----------



## act1980

ibob52 said:


> *I did a google search *Bonnet Creek Resort pictures of a one bedroom*
> 
> and this is one of the results  http://www.oyster.com/orlando/hotels/wyndham-bonnet-creek-resort/photos/one-bedroom-suite/*
> 
> I knew there were pictures on the internet ... so I used Google.
> 
> *To me the one bedroom looks like a master bedroom plus a dining table with 4 chairs.
> 
> The layout seems much like a 2 bedroom (minus the second bedroom). *



Great, thanks for that! 

Haven't seen that site before, I live in the UK so Google returns completely different search results. 

Just need to see the presidential units now!


----------



## MistressMerryweather

2goofykiddos said:


> We are going over NYE week and I am wondering, other than building 6, where can i request for a view of the HS fireworks? We will be going on the 30th to see the MK ones, but I'd like to see the HS ones on actual NYE from my room because the kids will be asleep. Any room requests I should make?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



We were just in a 2-bed deluxe, tower 4, 13th floor, room 1368. We had a perfect view of 3 parks and downtown disney. I told my Dh, "this must be a really hard to get room". We moved though. It was too high up and felt disconnected from the resort.


----------



## MistressMerryweather

KalamityJane said:


> How are the pool temps right now? We may be doing an impromptu trip but wondering if we can swim?



The pool between tower 2 and 3 is like bath water. My kids swam today(it was 86) and this evening at 10pm. It was 75 out.


----------



## LadyLove

We are arriving in about a week ! 

Curious about current recommendations for nearby groceries >> How far is CrossRoads Center? Target? Looking at maps, but with traffic etc. I am not sure what option would be ideal.... I want to go 1x the first day + not again >>>

Many thanks!*


----------



## Spanky

When you check in they will give you a sheet on grocery stores. We prefer the Publix that is located at 2925 International & US192.  You turn left on Buena Vista Dr. Turn left on Victory Way [2nd light] [This will take you by Pops Century & Art of Animation resorts.] Then turn left at Osceola Parkway [2nd light] Exit Parkway on the right for International Drive south. Before the intersection with 192 you will find Publix on the left and a Walgreens on the right.
This route keeps you out of all the construction in the DTD area and also off of I 4 & 192 traffic.  I know the written instructions sound complicated but actually you just kind of make a box to head back toward the east. I also use these instructions to reach Osceola to go to Animal Kingdom. Just turn right at Osceola and it takes you straight to Animal Kingdom.


----------



## Spanky

Super Target - turn right on Buena Vista Drive. Turn right immediately onto SR536, follow signs toward Airport. AT SR535, turn right continue to US192. Turn left on US192 and continue and continue East for 1/4 mile. Super Target is on the left. We often stop here on our way in from the airport before we go to check in at WBC.  [Note you change from 536 to 535. The two numbers are very close but it is two different streets]


----------



## LadyLove

Spanky said:


> When you check in they will give you a sheet on grocery stores. We prefer the Publix that is located at 2925 International & US192.  You turn left on Buena Vista Dr. Turn left on Victory Way [2nd light] [This will take you by Pops Century & Art of Animation resorts.] Then turn left at Osceola Parkway [2nd light] Exit Parkway on the right for International Drive south. Before the intersection with 192 you will find Publix on the left and a Walgreens on the right.
> This route keeps you out of all the construction in the DTD area and also off of I 4 & 192 traffic.  I know the written instructions sound complicated but actually you just kind of make a box to head back toward the east. I also use these instructions to reach Osceola to go to Animal Kingdom. Just turn right at Osceola and it takes you straight to Animal Kingdom.



Thank you so much..... this + your comment on the Target are both super helpful + I appreciate you taking the time to help me out!* 

We are so excited.... about to burst lol....


----------



## DisneyO

We are here now.  In Tower 6 on the 11th floor.  We are really disappointed.  I didn't realize these condos were so poorly insulated.  

We can hear the tv from the neighbors on both sides of us.  But the worse part is the extreme noise we hear from the unit ABOVE us.  Every time they move a chair or close a door or walk around, we hear it.  It is loud & annoyingly awful!

We are travelling with 2 small kids and they crashed at 8PM last night after a long day at Disney.  Well, at 8:30PM, they woke up (every parent's nightmare!) because it literally sounded like a herd of elephants above us.  After listening to the upstairs neighbors for 2 hours, we called the front desk to complain.  They said that "quiet hours" don't begin until 11PM.  Outrageous!

If you are sensitive to neighborly noise, think twice before booking here!!!!


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

Spanky said:


> When you check in they will give you a sheet on grocery stores. We prefer the Publix that is located at 2925 International & US192.  You turn left on Buena Vista Dr. Turn left on Victory Way [2nd light] [This will take you by Pops Century & Art of Animation resorts.] Then turn left at Osceola Parkway [2nd light] Exit Parkway on the right for International Drive south. Before the intersection with 192 you will find Publix on the left and a Walgreens on the right.
> This route keeps you out of all the construction in the DTD area and also off of I 4 & 192 traffic.  I know the written instructions sound complicated but actually you just kind of make a box to head back toward the east. I also use these instructions to reach Osceola to go to Animal Kingdom. Just turn right at Osceola and it takes you straight to Animal Kingdom.


I believe that Publix has moved over into the entrance of Celebration just down a bit from that intersection of 192 to the west. Not to far. It is now an awesome Super Publix with a larger store and hot food bar. It is our favorite stop. I'm pretty sure the Publix on International Drive  (across from Walgreen's) was closed when the new on opened a year ago last fall.


----------



## carlbarry

SYLVESTER7577 said:


> I believe that Publix has moved over into the entrance of Celebration just down a bit from that intersection of 192 to the west. Not to far. It is now an awesome Super Publix with a larger store and hot food bar. It is our favorite stop. I'm pretty sure the Publix on International Drive  (across from Walgreen's) was closed when the new on opened a year ago last fall.



The one you mention on the Irlo Bronson is big, new, and beautiful.  It is between Celebration Ave. to the west, and 417 on the east.


----------



## 5olearys

Question for some veteran WBCers!  Is there a place to watch fireworks on resort grounds if you are not staying in a presidential?  Thanks!  Checking in Sunday


----------



## kalc12345

DisneyO said:


> We are here now.  In Tower 6 on the 11th floor.  We are really disappointed.  I didn't realize these condos were so poorly insulated.
> 
> We can hear the tv from the neighbors on both sides of us.  But the worse part is the extreme noise we hear from the unit ABOVE us.  Every time they move a chair or close a door or walk around, we hear it.  It is loud & annoyingly awful!
> 
> We are travelling with 2 small kids and they crashed at 8PM last night after a long day at Disney.  Well, at 8:30PM, they woke up (every parent's nightmare!) because it literally sounded like a herd of elephants above us.  After listening to the upstairs neighbors for 2 hours, we called the front desk to complain.  They said that "quiet hours" don't begin until 11PM.  Outrageous!
> 
> If you are sensitive to neighborly noise, think twice before booking here!!!!



So sorry you are dealing with that. I know that has to be frustrating! We have never had trouble with people around us (we have stayed at WBC 3 times now). Although our first stay we had trouble with people at the pool. You could hear them yelling and screaming. It would go until midnight. We called and complained but nothing was done about it.

Since then we always ask for a room with a parking lot view so we don't hear the pool noise. We were there last week and when we checked in the guy said he had never had a request for a parking lot view lol I don't care what is out my window as long as I don't hear noise


----------



## kalc12345

5olearys said:


> Question for some veteran WBCers!  Is there a place to watch fireworks on resort grounds if you are not staying in a presidential?  Thanks!  Checking in Sunday



We were there last week and in tower 2 I think (or maybe 1, can't remember). Anyway, there was a room on the 7th floor we could go to to watch the fireworks.


----------



## 5olearys

kalc12345 said:


> We were there last week and in tower 2 I think (or maybe 1, can't remember). Anyway, there was a room on the 7th floor we could go to to watch the fireworks.



Thanks so much!  I had understood the viewing rooms were just for members or presidential room people.  thank you for easing my mind!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

MistressMerryweather said:


> We were just in a 2-bed deluxe, tower 4, 13th floor, room 1368. We had a perfect view of 3 parks and downtown disney. I told my Dh, "this must be a really hard to get room". We moved though. It was too high up and felt disconnected from the resort.



We had this same room early November and loved it!


----------



## LizP13

Is building 5 re-opened yet?  Arriving tomorrow and can't wait to get away from the cold in NY.  I have read such great things about WBC and I'm really looking forward to my 10 night stay.


----------



## kalc12345

LizP13 said:


> Is building 5 re-opened yet?  Arriving tomorrow and can't wait to get away from the cold in NY.  I have read such great things about WBC and I'm really looking forward to my 10 night stay.



We were there last week and they said tower 5 was closed for reno.


----------



## Brian Noble

From someone on the Wyndham owners board, posted on the 18th.



> Attended the HOA BC meeting last week. Tower 5 is supposed to be open just before Thanksgiving.



http://forums.atozed.com/viewtopic.php?f=266&t=17274


----------



## Stefecatzz

Yes, Tower 5 is opened.  All but the 1st floor.


----------



## LizP13

Thanks for the info!  In the air now will be landing in an hour, maybe we'll luck out and get building 5.


----------



## Stefecatzz

You're welcome!  Have a great trip!!


----------



## mombrontrent

We are almost set to book Bonnet Creek for May 2-10th Hopefully next week DH will get vacation time confirmation and we can put the hammer down on Bonnet Creek and our flights

A couple quick questions if you don't mind. We got quoted a fantastic rate from Vacation Strategies and plan on booking though them. Any reason why not to?

Also we plan on booking the 2bdrm deluxe. The only issue I noticed with the floor plan was the bathrooms are both connected with the bedrooms with no entrance through the main hallway? We had planned on having my two girls sleep in the 2nd room and my teenage son on the pull-out couch. In order for him to use the bathroom he would either have to walk though our bedroom or the girls room while they were sleeping? This is ok I guess, hopefully they will be so tired out and not wake up, since my son stays up half the night even when we vacation. The 3 bdrm set up is better but the cost is 50% more and not worth it in my opinion. Also is there a tower/room/floor ect. that I should request. We will have a rental car if that matters. We would like to be close to good pools/lazy river or have firework view if at all possible. Either way we are just excited to try Bonnet Creek

Is there someone that list the restaurant/pizza place menu and prices?

Last question, are all amenities included in hotel cost? Can we plan mini-golf, volleyball, use lazy river tubes for no additional cost?

Thank-you everyone!


----------



## Upatnoon

mombrontrent said:


> We are almost set to book Bonnet Creek for May 2-10th Hopefully next week DH will get vacation time confirmation and we can put the hammer down on Bonnet Creek and our flights
> 
> A couple quick questions if you don't mind. We got quoted a fantastic rate from Vacation Strategies and plan on booking though them. Any reason why not to?
> 
> Also we plan on booking the 2bdrm deluxe. The only issue I noticed with the floor plan was the bathrooms are both connected with the bedrooms with no entrance through the main hallway? We had planned on having my two girls sleep in the 2nd room and my teenage son on the pull-out couch. In order for him to use the bathroom he would either have to walk though our bedroom or the girls room while they were sleeping? This is ok I guess, hopefully they will be so tired out and not wake up, since my son stays up half the night even when we vacation. The 3 bdrm set up is better but the cost is 50% more and not worth it in my opinion. Also is there a tower/room/floor ect. that I should request. We will have a rental car if that matters. We would like to be close to good pools/lazy river or have firework view if at all possible. Either way we are just excited to try Bonnet Creek
> 
> Is there someone that list the restaurant/pizza place menu and prices?
> 
> Last question, are all amenities included in hotel cost? Can we plan mini-golf, volleyball, use lazy river tubes for no additional cost?
> 
> Thank-you everyone!


The second bathroom is not inside the 2nd bedroom. Your son will not have to go into the girls room.

Mini-golf, volleyball and lazy river tubes are all free.


----------



## Brian Noble

> The only issue I noticed with the floor plan was the bathrooms are both connected with the bedrooms with no entrance through the main hallway?


There are two different layouts for the 2BDlx units.  One has the configuration shown on the web site. In the other, the second bath has two doors, one to the second bedroom, and the other to the living room.  I think buildings 4 and above have the latter layout, but am not 100% sure.



> Also is there a tower/room/floor ect. that I should request.


Unfortunately, Bonnet Creek does not currently take requests from anyone except high-point owners staying on their own points.  Every once in a while you'll get a little pixie-dust at check in, so you could ask after the bathroom layout situation, but expect them to hold pretty hard to the no-requests line.  

The good news is that the resort is very compact, so most everything is close to everything else, and there are several different "good" pools.



> Is there someone that list the restaurant/pizza place menu and prices?


The restaurants in the hotel building have menus online: http://www.wyndhamgrandorlando.com/dining.aspx

I don't think any of the timeshare-side counter service places have menus online, but I could be wrong.


----------



## ibob52

Quote:*
The only issue I noticed with the floor plan was the bathrooms are both connected with the bedrooms with no entrance through the main hallway?*

There are two different layouts for the 2BDlx units. One has the configuration shown on the web site. In the other,
the second bath has two doors, one to the second bedroom, and the other to the living room. I think buildings 4 and above 
have the latter layout, but am not 100% sure.

*===> Both of my visits to WBC I was able to stay in building 4 and they each had same layout 
the second bathroom had one door ... access only from hallway.*


----------



## Upatnoon

Brian Noble said:


> There are two different layouts for the 2BDlx units.  One has the configuration shown on the web site. In the other, the second bath has two doors, one to the second bedroom, and the other to the living room.  I think buildings 4 and above have the latter layout, but am not 100% sure.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, Bonnet Creek does not currently take requests from anyone except high-point owners staying on their own points.  Every once in a while you'll get a little pixie-dust at check in, so you could ask after the bathroom layout situation, but expect them to hold pretty hard to the no-requests line.
> 
> The good news is that the resort is very compact, so most everything is close to everything else, and there are several different "good" pools.
> 
> 
> The restaurants in the hotel building have menus online: http://www.wyndhamgrandorlando.com/dining.aspx
> 
> I don't think any of the timeshare-side counter service places have menus online, but I could be wrong.


We've stayed nearly 20 times, in all the towers but the tower where you check in -- not sure what its called -- and I can't remember a room like the one in question. Must be pretty rare but they could be out there.


----------



## Brian Noble

Got me.  I'm just going off the posted Unit Information chart, which lists capacity as either 8/6 or 8/4. The 8/6 units will have two doors to the second bathroom.  The 8/4 units will only have one (either from the LR or from the BR).  There must be at least a few of them, or they wouldn't be listed that way.


----------



## mombrontrent

Thank-you everyone for all the replies. Looks like the bathroom situation will most likely not be an issue. Now I just have to wait 5 months to get there.


----------



## sommerrose

We are trying to book a 2 Bedroom Presidential for March or April for 10 days.  Does anyone have suggestions on the best place to get the best rates?  We are flexible with our travel dates.  Thanks!!!


----------



## standleyent1

mombrontrent said:


> Thank-you everyone for all the replies. Looks like the bathroom situation will most likely not be an issue. Now I just have to wait 5 months to get there.




I personally like redweek.com, you get an instant quote and can probably get the condo you want with the bathroom situation taken care of or even upgrade and not pay the prices the others are asking? Good luck and I hope this helps?


----------



## standleyent1

sommerrose said:


> We are trying to book a 2 Bedroom Presidential for March or April for 10 days.  Does anyone have suggestions on the best place to get the best rates?  We are flexible with our travel dates.  Thanks!!!





I like redweek.com because you don't have to wait for a quote the pricing is right on the page. There are others vacationstrategy.com, Utopia World Vacations, bonnetcreekvacationrentals.com, homeaway.com, just to mention a few? LOL!! Good luck hope this helps?


----------



## 5olearys

I have read this thread over and over and still wasn't prepared for how GREAT this place is!  My husband actually asked "so when can I go to this owners meeting thing?  This place is awesome!"  Ended up with a parking lot view but it's quiet and easy to get to from the elevators.  Close to pirate pool as well.  If anyone is on the fence about booking here, I would tell them to go for it. Zero issues.


----------



## Brian Noble

5olearys said:


> My husband actually asked "so when can I go to this owners meeting thing?  This place is awesome!"



Bonnet Creek turned me into a timeshare owner as well.  But, for those interested, a few words of advice.

1: If you only intend to use it to stay at Bonnet Creek, you are probably better off renting from high-point owners who can pass their discounts along to you. Bonnet is a huge resort, and most times of the year VIP discounts are possible. You don't want to *be* one of those VIP owners---they paid tends (or hundreds) of thousands of dollars to reach that level, and the discounts are not likely to recover those costs, because...

2: If you do want to stay in other Wyndham timeshares, and want to own, BUY RESALE. Points on the secondary market are pennies on the dollar.  True, you don't get the discounts and perks of a VIP owner, but none of those are worth the cost it takes to get there.


----------



## carlbarry

5olearys said:


> I have read this thread over and over and still wasn't prepared for how GREAT this place is!  My husband actually asked "so when can I go to this owners meeting thing?  This place is awesome!"



Whatever you do, do NOT buy direct from Wyndham!  You will overpay by thousands and thousands of dollars.
For example, yesterday on ebay a 168,000 point odd year contract sold for $260.  Yes, $260.
In November, a 154K contract sold for $1.  Yes, $1.
The sales weasels will tell you all the benefits of buying through Wyndham.  They are worth $1, not $10,000.  They will rent back your points---they'll pay you 10 cents for every dollar you pay in maintenance fees.  They will buy back your $18,000 timeshare for a fraction of what you paid if you're not happy.
All useless.  Buy resale.  And don't forget---you can buy at any Wyndham property, pay a lower maintenance fee than at Bonnet Creek, and STILL book Bonnet Creek.


----------



## TheKatie

We bought our RCI timeshare six years ago on EBAY for $200...it's at Orbit One but we have never been there...we just trade it...many stays at Sheraton Vistana, but also in NYC, Hilton Head, Loon Mountain NH, Williamsburg and now our first stay at Bonnet Creek! eBay is the way to go!


----------



## carlbarry

TheKatie said:


> We bought our RCI timeshare six years ago on EBAY for $200...it's at Orbit One but we have never been there...we just trade it...many stays at Sheraton Vistana, but also in NYC, Hilton Head, Loon Mountain NH, Williamsburg and now our first stay at Bonnet Creek! eBay is the way to go!



I bought Star Island (Kissimmee) after staying there on a business gift. Paid $100 on ebay.  Never stayed there since.  I've stayed at Bonnet Creek, Flagstaff, Puerto Rico, Poconos, Berkshires.  Traded to RCI to stay in Israel.


----------



## 5olearys

Thank you for the resale on ebay tips, that's awesome!  I was just using hat he said as an example of how much he loves the place.  I think we might go to an "informational session" just to get more information.  Well, that, and the incentive. Whole point is, we would totally stay here again.


----------



## mommy2jack

TheKatie said:


> We bought our RCI timeshare six years ago on EBAY for $200...it's at Orbit One but we have never been there...we just trade it...many stays at Sheraton Vistana, but also in NYC, Hilton Head, Loon Mountain NH, Williamsburg and now our first stay at Bonnet Creek! eBay is the way to go!



Yep, that's how we got ours too!  Our home timeshare is at Massanutten Resort in Virginia. It's an awesome resort, if you're looking for a mountain retreat! Great indoor water park and skiing (if you're into that kind of thing). We went there for several years but just last year joined RCI so that we can trade into Bonnet Creek. I have our request in for October, just hoping it gets approved!


----------



## Brian Noble

> I think we might go to an "informational session" just to get more information. Well, that, and the incentive.


Just remember: do not buy ANYTHING.  The sales staff are very good at what they do...

If you really just want more information about how the system works, it might be worth reading through the Directory, particularly pages 336 through 341.  That tells you everything you need to know.

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1415/


----------



## ShesALovebug

We have a 2 bedroom booked for next spring. Any recommendations for a fun place for an 8 yr old birthday girl to have dinner? We'll be in Universal on her birthday, but I didn't see anything that appealed to me. I know we could hit one of the Disney resorts, DTD or even CityWalk, but I'm looking for some other options in the area. Thanks


----------



## Upatnoon

ShesALovebug said:


> We have a 2 bedroom booked for next spring. Any recommendations for a fun place for an 8 yr old birthday girl to have dinner? We'll be in Universal on her birthday, but I didn't see anything that appealed to me. I know we could hit one of the Disney resorts, DTD or even CityWalk, but I'm looking for some other options in the area. Thanks


We enjoy Art of Animation resort, which is very cool to walk around and has a food court that will appease most kids and parents.


----------



## rmcspeedy

mommy2jack said:


> Yep, that's how we got ours too!  Our home timeshare is at Massanutten Resort in Virginia. It's an awesome resort, if you're looking for a mountain retreat! Great indoor water park and skiing (if you're into that kind of thing). We went there for several years but just last year joined RCI so that we can trade into Bonnet Creek. I have our request in for October, just hoping it gets approved!


curious..... what is RCI?   (I'm new to this


----------



## Brian Noble

RCI is a timeshare exchange system---think of it kind of like barter.  If you are a timeshare owner, you can deposit your "time" into the RCI space bank, and in exchange you get back credits.  You can then spend those credits on timeshare stays that other owners have deposited.

It's not for the faint of heart, and doesn't work like a regular hotel booking, because you have to wait until someone deposits what you want to book it.  Many people find that a bit frustrating, but once you get the hang of it, it can give you a lot of options.


----------



## Brian Noble

> a fun place for an 8 yr old birthday girl to have dinner?


Are you looking for highly themed, someplace nice, someplace casual?  What kinds of things is she interested in?


----------



## ShesALovebug

Brian Noble said:


> Are you looking for highly themed, someplace nice, someplace casual?  What kinds of things is she interested in?



Doesn't necessarily have to be highly themed, just something different than Applebee's, Red Robin, etc. We'll be visiting both Disney and Universal, we have reservation for the Pirates and Pals Fireworks cruise on the night of her birthday, so nothing too time consuming. 

Her favorite places to eat are Red Lobster, simply because of the lobster tank, and Mexican food.


----------



## ibob52

ShesALovebug said:


> Doesn't necessarily have to be highly themed, just something different than Applebee's, Red Robin, etc. We'll be visiting both Disney and Universal, we have reservation for the Pirates and Pals Fireworks cruise on the night of her birthday, so nothing too time consuming.
> 
> Her favorite places to eat are Red Lobster, simply because of the lobster tank, and Mexican food.



*Rainforest Cafe <==== *


----------



## MistressMerryweather

ShesALovebug said:


> We have a 2 bedroom booked for next spring. Any recommendations for a fun place for an 8 yr old birthday girl to have dinner? We'll be in Universal on her birthday, but I didn't see anything that appealed to me. I know we could hit one of the Disney resorts, DTD or even CityWalk, but I'm looking for some other options in the area. Thanks




There is an American Girl store in Orlando.  They do special lunches at the Bistro.  http://www.americangirl.com/stores/location_orl.php


----------



## mombrontrent

A quick question to all you in the know: We have flights leaving at 9:40pm so we won't be leaving for the airport until about 7pm. After we check out in the a.m. will they hold our bags for us until we leave for the airport. We don't want to leave all our belongings in the truck of our rental car all day while we are at Disney or whatever we decide to do. Thanks.


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

mombrontrent said:


> A quick question to all you in the know: We have flights leaving at 9:40pm so we won't be leaving for the airport until about 7pm. After we check out in the a.m. will they hold our bags for us until we leave for the airport. We don't want to leave all our belongings in the truck of our rental car all day while we are at Disney or whatever we decide to do. Thanks.



They can hold it in their baggage services area at tower one where you check in and out. The also have refrigeration there plus you can call them to your room to transfer it if that is helpful. Nice tips go along way.


----------



## mombrontrent

Thank-you! It was either a late Monday night flight (9:40pm) or a 7am Tuesday morning flight. We decided to go with the late night option so there was no huge middle of the night rush to get to the airport and we will still have the full day on Monday to tour.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Subscribing


----------



## Stefecatzz

ShesALovebug said:


> Doesn't necessarily have to be highly themed, just something different than Applebee's, Red Robin, etc. We'll be visiting both Disney and Universal, we have reservation for the Pirates and Pals Fireworks cruise on the night of her birthday, so nothing too time consuming.
> 
> Her favorite places to eat are Red Lobster, simply because of the lobster tank, and Mexican food.



I like to go to Tripadvisor for the Kissimmee or Orlando area & search for restaurants.  I've found really good places doing this!  

El Tenampa in Kissimme is off 192 & very good, authentic Mexican food at a good price.


----------



## Brian Noble

> Red Lobster, simply because of the lobster tank, and Mexican food.


The Mexican places are okay, but not great.  What about Coral Reef?

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/coral-reef-restaurant/


----------



## Lupeix

Does anyone have experience getting groceries delivered from Garden grocer to WBC? Is it better to be present when they deliver?

I am not going until may, but Garden grocer is offering a 10% discount if you place your order 60 days or more in advance?

thanks


----------



## mcc63303

Checking out today.  Few things I've noticed.  Are you rude, a jerk or just think you're better than everyone else if you: take the luggage cart up to your room and just leave it out in the hall instead of taking the time (the elevators are VERY fast) to return it so others have it to use; if you use more than one inner tube in the lazy river (read the rules signs at the pool); take drinks to the pool (in the pool and along side of the Spa.... again, read the rules signs!).  If you're guilty of any of these, please let all of us who do try to be considerate of others what you are; rude, a jerk or think you're better than us.

We are owners of BC, bought on Ebay several years ago and have been yearly users.   This stay we were in Tower 5 (yes it's open, opened last week).  They offered us $150 for a 1 hour (yea right) "owner update", we refused, just told them we had reservations each day and that was it.

For those that wonder, a taxi to MK from BC was $24 (plus tip) ONE way.

Please be thoughtful of others, not only here, on vacation anywhere but in all you do.  You may think you're special... your not.


----------



## dancin Disney style

mcc63303 said:


> If you're guilty of any of these, please let all of us who do try to be considerate of others what you are; rude, a jerk or think you're better than us.



That's pretty harsh.


----------



## BadgerGirl84

Woohoo! I finally booked my unit after price shopping for a few weeks. We are going Thursday 1/29 - Monday 2/2. This is a "split stay" in the WBC reservation system so it was pricing out to be pretty spendy even though it's just 4 nights. Vacation Strategies quoted me over $700--LOL yeah right, do they think I'm dumb???

Ken Price quoted me $550, a random ebay guy quoted me $500, and finally a timeshare broker I found on eBay with excellent feedback quoted me $450. I was hoping for a screamin' deal on eBay for maybe $300 or less, but with the split stay, that just wasn't happening. I'm happy with $450 for a 2 bedroom deluxe.


----------



## BadgerGirl84

mcc63303 said:


> Checking out today.  Few things I've noticed.  Are you rude, a jerk or just think you're better than everyone else if you: take the luggage cart up to your room and just leave it out in the hall instead of taking the time (the elevators are VERY fast) to return it so others have it to use; if you use more than one inner tube in the lazy river (read the rules signs at the pool); take drinks to the pool (in the pool and along side of the Spa.... again, read the rules signs!).  If you're guilty of any of these, please let all of us who do try to be considerate of others what you are; rude, a jerk or think you're better than us.
> 
> We are owners of BC, bought on Ebay several years ago and have been yearly users.   This stay we were in Tower 5 (yes it's open, opened last week).  They offered us $150 for a 1 hour (yea right) "owner update", we refused, just told them we had reservations each day and that was it.
> 
> For those that wonder, a taxi to MK from BC was $24 (plus tip) ONE way.
> 
> Please be thoughtful of others, not only here, on vacation anywhere but in all you do.  You may think you're special... your not.



You sound like you have a case of the GRUMPS. None of these sound like major offenses to me.


----------



## mombrontrent

I ended up booking a 2 bdrm deluxe May 2-11 2015. 9 nights for $1080 using Ken Price. I got a slightly lower quote from Vacation Strategies but also had some issues with communication with them. Denise and Ken have been just so great and easy to work with I went with them. We have never stayed at Bonnet Creek before and are really excited. The countdown is on


----------



## missingdisneymore

Hello there. Been a member of this site for a bit but completely forgot about it for a while. We are visiting Bonnet Creek in April and got a good price thru 5 Star Resort Vacations.  Does anyone have any experience with this timeshare rental agency?  I searched everything I can and haven't found anything terrible but forums like this are always a great wealth of information. I do know that I am not required to sit through any type of timeshare presentation. I have that in writing, thankfully.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Sorry...and to avoid looking to 270 pages, is there any type of map that shows building numbers and rooms what view they have?  I see people talking about even and odd numbered rooms and which one has fireworks views, etc. Thank you!


----------



## ibob52

missingdisneymore said:


> Sorry...and to avoid looking to 270 pages, is there any type of map that shows building numbers and rooms what view they have?  I see people talking about even and odd numbered rooms and which one has fireworks views, etc. Thank you!



*Buildings/Towers

Building 1 (Torre de la Tierra) has 7 floors. Even numbered units face the lake.

Building 2 (Torre del Vinto) has 9 floors. Even numbered units face the lake

Building 3 (Torre del Mar) has 9 floors. Even numbered units face the lake.

Building 4 (Torre del Cielo) has 15 floors. Odd numbered units face the lake.

Building 5 (Torre de la Luna) has 15 floors (?). Odd numbered units face the
lake.

Building 6 (Torre del Sol) has 19 floors. Odd numbered units face the lake*


----------



## rmcspeedy

Hi guys, i am new to this but trying to plan for next Thanksgiving.  I got an amazing quote from vacation strategy.   Have any of you dealt with them? and are they on the up  and up?  
The calender has not opened up for that far yet so I paid 100.00 deposit to be on waiting list.  
Any feedback will be much appreciated!!


----------



## rmcspeedy

who do you usually book throught? I am new to this


----------



## rmcspeedy

joanchris said:


> We are 31 days out from our trip, we booked with Vacation Strategy.  I paid a deposit and have heard nothing else from them.
> What should I expect?  Do I need to call them, schedule payment, how does this all work?  This is our first time staying there and am getting a bit nervous.
> THANKS!


did all go well with vacation strategy? a bit nevous as well!!


----------



## missingdisneymore

ibob52 said:


> *Buildings/Towers
> 
> Building 1 (Torre de la Tierra) has 7 floors. Even numbered units face the lake.
> 
> Building 2 (Torre del Vinto) has 9 floors. Even numbered units face the lake
> 
> Building 3 (Torre del Mar) has 9 floors. Even numbered units face the lake.
> 
> Building 4 (Torre del Cielo) has 15 floors. Odd numbered units face the lake.
> 
> Building 5 (Torre de la Luna) has 15 floors (?). Odd numbered units face the
> lake.
> 
> Building 6 (Torre del Sol) has 19 floors. Odd numbered units face the lake*



Thank you so much!  Exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## dancin Disney style

rmcspeedy said:


> Hi guys, i am new to this but trying to plan for next Thanksgiving.  I got an amazing quote from vacation strategy.   Have any of you dealt with them? and are they on the up  and up?
> The calender has not opened up for that far yet so I paid 100.00 deposit to be on waiting list.
> Any feedback will be much appreciated!!



VS is totally legit.  You can also contact Ken Price at Vacation Upgrades....also totally legit.  Personally, I will always pay a little more to go with Ken.  He and his wife are top notch to do business with.


----------



## JayhawkFans

rmcspeedy said:


> did all go well with vacation strategy? a bit nevous as well!!



We have booked twice with Vacation Strategy and never had any problems.  I don't think we had final confirmation until about 10-14 days prior to our arrival date. But I always called about 30 days out just to inquire that they still showed me in their system.


----------



## Fundytrail

rmcspeedy said:


> did all go well with vacation strategy? a bit nevous as well!!



We have used VS twice in the past with no issues and are booked through them for next April. The first time we too were a bit nervous as it was under 30 days when we received our final payment notice and had no confirmation, but showed up at the desk with photo ID and every thing was perfect


----------



## Ksquared

I just booked with Ken Price from Vacation Upgrades.  I would definitely check with him as I think he has the ability to book further in advance then Vacation Strategy.  When I booked with Ken, Vacation Strategy didn't have dates or prices available yet until their booking window opened up


----------



## Ksquared

missingdisneymore said:


> Hello there. Been a member of this site for a bit but completely forgot about it for a while. We are visiting Bonnet Creek in April and got a good price thru 5 Star Resort Vacations.  Does anyone have any experience with this timeshare rental agency?  I searched everything I can and haven't found anything terrible but forums like this are always a great wealth of information. I do know that I am not required to sit through any type of timeshare presentation. I have that in writing, thankfully.  Thanks in advance.



I booked our first stay at Bonnet Creek through them.  I had no issues whatsoever.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Ksquared said:


> I booked our first stay at Bonnet Creek through them.  I had no issues whatsoever.



Thank you so much. We have booked several vacations through other timeshare rental companies and thankfully, I have not had a bad experience. People keep talking about Vaca Strat and another agency however, a checked them both and they were considerably higher.  I know people who have used  5-star resorts for other locations, but not Bonnet Creek. Thanks again for your response.


----------



## BigredNole

We arrive in 2 days at WBC.  This is my first time there.  I have been to other Wyndham timeshare resorts and have to deal with the Ever-So-Pleasant Timeshare Sales Managers.  

My question is how much of a push are they when checking in?  When they can mathematically prove to me it is better to purchase a timeshare for more than what it cost me to rent from an owner, they may get my attention.  When I show them my contract for the rental, they usually scurry away quickly because they have nothing they can push.  My reservation was 120,000 points at ~$0.005 per point in maintenance fees for a total of $600.   I paid $500 for it.  I work with people that buy Wyndham timeshares as a business where fees are much lower.  The family I go through has about 50,000,000 Wyndham points and all they do as a business is rent vacations.  They made money off my $500 and I got a great 2BR Deluxe for 7-nights starting this Sunday.


----------



## carlbarry

BigredNole said:


> We arrive in 2 days at WBC.  This is my first time there.  I have been to other Wyndham timeshare resorts and have to deal with the Ever-So-Pleasant Timeshare Sales Managers.
> 
> My question is how much of a push are they when checking in?  When they can mathematically prove to me it is better to purchase a timeshare for more than what it cost me to rent from an owner, they may get my attention.  When I show them my contract for the rental, they usually scurry away quickly because they have nothing they can push.  My reservation was 120,000 points at ~$0.005 per point in maintenance fees for a total of $600.   I paid $500 for it.  I work with people that buy Wyndham timeshares as a business where fees are much lower.  The family I go through has about 50,000,000 Wyndham points and all they do as a business is rent vacations.  They made money off my $500 and I got a great 2BR Deluxe for 7-nights starting this Sunday.



I have a measly 49,000 points, bought resale for $100.  My goal was to be able to stay for 5 nights ina 1 BR, Sunday-Thursday (points for Friday and Saturday are higher) (9,000 points X 5=45,000).  My maintenance fee is around $400 per year. So therefore, YOU are doing MUCH better than I am!
That being said, as an owner, they do push me plenty to go to the "seminar" as they now call it.  But from reading this thread, I can tell you the reports are that they do try to push you to attend, as a renter.
Strategies suggested on this thread: 1. be firm, or 2. have spouse stay in car and say spouse in not with you, or 3. fill out form and put down lowest income.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

BigredNole said:


> We arrive in 2 days at WBC.  This is my first time there.  I have been to other Wyndham timeshare resorts and have to deal with the Ever-So-Pleasant Timeshare Sales Managers.
> 
> My question is how much of a push are they when checking in?  When they can mathematically prove to me it is better to purchase a timeshare for more than what it cost me to rent from an owner, they may get my attention.  When I show them my contract for the rental, they usually scurry away quickly because they have nothing they can push.  My reservation was 120,000 points at ~$0.005 per point in maintenance fees for a total of $600.   I paid $500 for it.  I work with people that buy Wyndham timeshares as a business where fees are much lower.  The family I go through has about 50,000,000 Wyndham points and all they do as a business is rent vacations.  They made money off my $500 and I got a great 2BR Deluxe for 7-nights starting this Sunday.



We skipped the parking pass desk (on the advice of other DISers) so we weren't bothered when checking in.  Our phone did ring a few times while we were there but we didn't answer it.


----------



## BigredNole

Thank you.  So it is just the normal push that I end by showing them my booking and cost to me.  No way they can justify paying more for getting less.  They did this at a Wyndham we stayed at in Williamsburg this Summer.  I showed them I paid $409 for a 1BR for a week.  I asked them to show me the maintenance fees on the points.  It was $200 more than what I paid.  It started a pretty big issue because they lady next to me was just suckered into buying 150,000 points only to find out it cost me less to stay there than they pay.  Works all the time.


----------



## carlbarry

BigredNole said:


> Thank you.  So it is just the normal push that I end by showing them my booking and cost to me.  No way they can justify paying more for getting less.  They did this at a Wyndham we stayed at in Williamsburg this Summer.  I showed them I paid $409 for a 1BR for a week.  I asked them to show me the maintenance fees on the points.  It was $200 more than what I paid.  It started a pretty big issue because they lady next to me was just suckered into buying 150,000 points only to find out it cost me less to stay there than they pay.  Works all the time.



She pays more, figuring ONLY the maintenance fees.  She probably does not figure in her amortization of the $18,000 she paid for the timeshare.
I was speaking to an elderly couple I know.  They had just come back from a 2 week trip they traded for to RCI. The wife told me the trip cost them $400; the 2 "search" fees for RCI.  I asked her what about the maintenance fee she pays yearly?  She said, "Oh, we don't figure it that way.  We went for 2 weeks, our maintenance fee for 2 weeks is $40."  I said, "But you don't go on another 25 vacations in the year, this was your only trip."  Her response? "I see what you mean, but we don't figure it that way"!!!!


----------



## 2goofykiddos

If anyone is considering buying I highly recommend reading TUG bbs. They have a lot of very knowledgeable people over there that will really help you buys resale. Of course, this group has already provided a lot of good advice as well. 

We bought on Ebay this summer, 50000 points for $300 in closing costs. I have already booked 2 SSR trips. Once you have a one bedroom it is hard to go back to staying in a cramped hotel room!


----------



## Spanky

I have stayed at WBC many times. You do not need the parking pass. Your room key gets you onto the property. Just skip the parking pass desk. Avoid the conflict- once you have your room keys just leave & go to your condo.


----------



## MistressMerryweather

mcc63303 said:


> Checking out today.  Few things I've noticed.  Are you rude, a jerk or just think you're better than everyone else if you: take the luggage cart up to your room and just leave it out in the hall instead of taking the time (the elevators are VERY fast) to return it so others have it to use; if you use more than one inner tube in the lazy river (read the rules signs at the pool); take drinks to the pool (in the pool and along side of the Spa.... again, read the rules signs!).  If you're guilty of any of these, please let all of us who do try to be considerate of others what you are; rude, a jerk or think you're better than us.
> 
> We are owners of BC, bought on Ebay several years ago and have been yearly users.   This stay we were in Tower 5 (yes it's open, opened last week).  They offered us $150 for a 1 hour (yea right) "owner update", we refused, just told them we had reservations each day and that was it.
> 
> For those that wonder, a taxi to MK from BC was $24 (plus tip) ONE way.
> 
> Please be thoughtful of others, not only here, on vacation anywhere but in all you do.  You may think you're special... your not.



Wow.  I think your vacation stays would be a lot better if you focused on yourself and not so much on others.  As for the offenses...perhaps you are the one who thinks they are better than others? 
FYI...it doesn't matter how fast the elevators are, if I have just gotten home with a full cart load of groceries and 5 kids ages 1, 3, 5, 9 and 11(2 of which are sleeping), I won't be taking that fast elevator ride back down to drop off my cart immediately.  Stop judging people.  You don't know their situation.  I cannot imagine spending my vacation time sitting at the side of the pool taking account of other people's offenses instead of just enjoying myself with my family.  Goodness, such an ugly attitude.


----------



## BigredNole

After driving 6 hours on Saturday, we made it to WBC yesterday at about 9:30AM.  Gorgeous resort.  We have not had much time visiting.  We will explore more throughout the week.  Check-in process was smooth.  I was asked to "attend" the timeshare thing.  I nicely asked the lady and the gentlemen what the maintenance fees were for 120,000 points.  They gave me a rough number, I told them what I paid, and they handed me the parking pass.  I wasn't there for more than 2 minutes.

Only one minor issue at checkin.  We asked if a room was available.  They had several and we asked for something with a good view.  They gave us our room, off we went, opened the door, and people were in the room still.  They jumped a bit, we were uncomfortable.  They were nice about it as were we.  We called the front desk, they rushed someone over to the same building with keys to another room.  We are in Building 4 Room 674.  I was putting my daughter down to bed around 9PM and jumped out of my bed.  The fireworks from somewhere (I assume Epcot) were going off.  I can see them right out of our window.  Gorgeous to see.  I do have to say I almost made a mess because it was silent and then it sounded like bombs going off.

Driving to the parks is SO MUCH FASTER than the buses.  We went to Holywood Studios.  It is about a 10 minute drive.  We were at the parking lot, on the tram, and at the ticket booth.  In my bus experience, I would have still been waiting for a bus to show up. 

Off to Epcot today.


----------



## Jetstorm

I've read many pages of this thread and used the search box also but still have a couple questions. I know I can't request a room until check in but I have no clue what tower or room to request. I'd like a good view preferably firework view and definitely no above the garbage area I've read about. We booked a 2 bedroom Deluxe if that helps and I would prefer a tower that has recently been renovated. If anyone could make suggestions that would be very helpful, or tell me which towers to avoid.
My other question is about the parking pass desk. I've seen where people are skipping it but don't you have to get a pass? I know that's where they are pushing you to buy which we definitely won't be doing.
Thanks for all your help in advance. You guys are great!


----------



## carlbarry

Jetstorm said:


> My other question is about the parking pass desk. I've seen where people are skipping it but don't you have to get a pass? I know that's where they are pushing you to buy which we definitely won't be doing.
> Thanks for all your help in advance. You guys are great!


Reports are that a parking pass is not necessary.  I parked without one.


----------



## Teacher03

Jetstorm said:


> I've read many pages of this thread and used the search box also but still have a couple questions. I know I can't request a room until check in but I have no clue what tower or room to request. I'd like a good view preferably firework view and definitely no above the garbage area I've read about. We booked a 2 bedroom Deluxe if that helps and I would prefer a tower that has recently been renovated. If anyone could make suggestions that would be very helpful, or tell me which towers to avoid.
> My other question is about the parking pass desk. I've seen where people are skipping it but don't you have to get a pass? I know that's where they are pushing you to buy which we definitely won't be doing.
> Thanks for all your help in advance. You guys are great!



If I understand it correctly, they are no longer accepting requests, even at check in. We've stayed three times; 2 great views and one of the parking lot!  Oh well, someone has to stay in those rooms!


----------



## PurpleMouse

Just returned from 16 nights in a 3 bedroom presidential.

Simply gorgeous.  A step up from Animal Kingdom + 3 times the size.

Unplugged phone after first sales call.  Never stopped at timeshare desk.  Was given parking garage key at front desk during check in

All employees and guests were polite and friendly.

Cannot say enough good things about renting through Vacation Upgrades.

Bypass worked on a/c.

Grocery delivery from wegoshop was perfect.


----------



## lmcarr49

Is there a big difference between the 2 bedroom deluxe versus the presidential?


----------



## AC7179

Are the pools heated enough to swim in March?  I've read that they're heated, but not really warm?  Any experiences?


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom

Are there any New Years Eve events or activities at the resort?  I don't see anything on their official web-site.


----------



## BigredNole

There are a bunch of Christmas Eve and New Year's Eve events.  I did not pay too much attention to the sheet because we were leaving today.  They do have the normal things along with XMas and New Year's activities.

As for the "Parking Desk", I now know what this is.  This is actually the Timeshare sales desk where you get a parking pass for the mirror of the car.  There is no hard sell there if you stop by like I did.  You do not even need to go to it like others have stated.  My advice is to skip it.  It is the desk behind you at the Checkin counter.  They made me one offer, I refused, and all was done.


----------



## Michel_gu

First Time here 
We are from Canada , go to Disney 2 month every year (Jan,feb)
Usualy stay at pop 
We look on vrbo And Home away for 2 month stay in bonnet creek buy 
All the answer we receive was not good 
Someone would change hour room 6 Times in 8 weeks ?? 
Other want to we paid all in advançe , before to Now if there unit avalaible 
Do you Know the good Way to find Something real And safe ?


----------



## lmcarr49

I just booked the 3 bedroom presidential instead of the 2 bedroom deluxe through Vacation Strategies. I can't believe it was only $1200. I canceled my Boardwalk Inn reservation. No way I'm staying on Disney with these off site prices.


----------



## Stefecatzz

I know it's probably not the building anyone requests but does anyone have experience staying in a unit in the main check in building called the Visitor's Center?

Just curious.


----------



## carlbarry

Stefecatzz said:


> I know it's probably not the building anyone requests but does anyone have experience staying in a unit in the main check in building called the Visitor's Center?
> 
> Just curious.



I stayed there the first time I stayed at Bonnet Creek.  I thought it was great.  I had a fireworks view.  It was close to the entrance, and thus convenient.  Near the "main" pool at the time.  The activities were there, pool tables, picking up golf clubs for mini-golf, etc.


----------

